# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico, e *todas as mensagens off-topic que sejam encontradas nos outros tópicos serão movidas para este mesmo tópico ou mesmo eliminadas.
*
Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)

Insultos e outro tipo de discussão pejorativa será *punida, desde advertências, até banimentos temporários ou permanentes, tal como os membros que façam spam ou trolling serão alvo de advertências aplicadas à sua conta do fórum, ou uma punição à discrição da moderação após avaliação da situação.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Deixo aqui este vídeo lindo e inspirador, desejando um Feliz Ano de 2018 cheio de acontecimentos positivos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

Hoje é noite de super-lua! Com céu limpo está lindíssima!


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

A Carmen passou forte em França


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

A imprensa portuguesa não é uma anomalia.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Últimas runs do dia (ECM 12z e GFS 18z) a aumentar o frio, ECM com pelo menos isos -3º/-33º  e GFS a aproximar-se das -4ºC/-34ºC, isto no Norte. Agora lá está, principalmente o GFS põe precipitação muito escassa, e ECM tem um pouco mais. O carrosel do costume portanto.  As cotas traduzem-se assim, por hoje, entre os 300-400m no seu máximo.


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2018 às 00:56)

slbgdt disse:


> A Carmen passou forte em França



Está levantando cierta polémica esta imagen porque en los foros se habla de defectos y fatiga del metal y de que resulta una chapuza. En mi opinión, o se trata de un problema en la estructura o se debe a algún fenómeno severo muy localizado (se habla de un pequeño tornado en ciertos foros de meteorología). Posibilidades para formación de pequeños tornados y existencia de reventones sí había. En ningún caso las rachas máximas asociadas puramente a la tempestad justifican estos daños (rodeo la zona en que se situaba el aerogenerador derribado) y tampoco hay relieve que lo justifique:







Como dato, añadir que la racha máxima medida en estación oficial en la costa atlántica francesa con Carmen ha sido de tan sólo 133 km/h (en la Punta de Raz y en la Punta de Penmarch, ambas en Bretaña), con 98 km/h de viento sostenido diezminutal máximo. Digo tan sólo porque en el norte de Galicia, por ejemplo, muy poco afectado en esta ocasión por el paso de Carmen, se ha alcanzado prácticamente la misma cifra: 129 km/h y viento sostenido diezminutal de 107 km/h en Punta Candieira (131 km/h de racha máxima en Penedo do Galo). Todo esto confirma lo que ya hemos ido viendo en pasadas tempestades en las costas atlánticas francoespañolas. Estoy preparando una tabla resumen de todo ello.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 01:39)

Curioso, o frio instalado que o ecm prevê, segundo o mesmo, poderá baixar muito as cotas e as temperaturas. Máximas de 8/9ºC com sol no Porto/Braga e na manhã de dia 9, prevê precipitação com temperaturas de 2ºC aos 200m! A acompanhar


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2018 às 03:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Curioso, o frio instalado que o ecm prevê, segundo o mesmo, poderá baixar muito as cotas e as temperaturas. Máximas de 8/9ºC com sol no Porto/Braga e na manhã de dia 9, prevê precipitação com temperaturas de 2ºC aos 200m! A acompanhar



A que dia te referes e onde encontraste estes valores para as máximas? Se estivermos a falar de dia 5, numa análise rápida à temp. 2m do ECMWF às 12UTC há isos de 11ºC e 10ºC a passar pelo Porto e Braga respetivamente. Já se estivermos a falar de dia 6, o ECMWF até mete máximas a rondar os 7ºC e 8ºC em Braga e no Porto, seria de facto importante a parte inicial do dia se manter fria, no entanto, e dos eventos que já presenciei raramente as máximas se mantêm muito baixas em situações de aguaceiros diurnos (por mais frio que haja em altura), vem uma aberta mais prolongada e lá vai a temperatura em subida galopante, esta é a realidade das regiões de baixa altitude e depois tendo em conta que para já não está previsto um pós-frontal muito vigoroso...

Este evento a meu ver não tem muitas pernas para andar em termos de cotas baixas, primeiro aquilo que se está a modelar em termos de frio não é nada de muito extraordinário à vista de outros eventos semelhantes, para além de que tanto GFS como o ECMWF foram progressivamente ao longo das últimas saídas mostrando uma entrada com traços mais oceânicos, como se não bastasse a frente fria entra muito cedo e bastante desfasada do período mais frio, embora tenha que haver sempre desfasamento, esta frente chegará à partida ainda com temperaturas positivas em altura, o que por si já provoca um menor arrefecimento, adicionando a questão do pós-frontal modelado não ser muito prolongado e adicionando ainda o facto da parte mais ativa do mesmo ser durante o dia, acho que não resta muito a dizer... Deverá ser um evento jeitoso para cotas acima dos 700m/800m, abaixo disso a lotaria ditará.

Voltando ainda às máximas:
Deixo o caso de Braga para dia 5





Como se vê não há assim tanto frio instalado (antes houvesse), até porque antes da passagem da frente fria (que de acordo com os modelos, deverá passar algures entre o período das 6h e das 9h) há temperaturas em altura (850hPa) a rondar somente os -1ºC, tendo em conta que também haverá bastante nebulosidade a entrar na madrugada de quinta para sexta, não há espaço para a temperatura cair muito, tanto que por exemplo o ECMWF mete 12ºC em Braga antes da chegada da frente.

Relativamente ao dia 9, seria interessante sim se as mínimas caíssem bem antes da chegada da precipitação, mas não acredito que isso pudesse ajudar a haver alguma coisa de neve no Porto ou em Braga, já em regiões de maior altitude pode ser um adjuvante. Nesse dia em altura já haverá temperaturas positivas ou ligeiramente positivas, para além de que a altura e espessura das camadas de maior frio aos 500hPa serão maiores, por isso em teoria é muito díficil nevar a cotas médias, quanto mais a cotas baixas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia ao Forum...

Os modelos estão a fazer as afinações que de alguma maneira já se esperavam, vão cortando no frio e por consequência as cotas previstas vão subindo.
Vão continuar as oscilações, mas parece-me que acima dos 1000 metros poderá ser uma nevada considerável uma vez que só apartir desta cota vão ter precipitação consistente em forma de neve, abaixo disso e até aos 600 metros podem ver alguns borrifos, nada de assinalável.

AEMET:

*Viernes 5 a domingo 7: *Es muy probable que se produzca una inestabilización general con precipitaciones en casi toda la Península y en Baleares. Un frente atlántico recorrería la Península de oeste a este a lo largo del viernes, con precipitaciones que serían más abundantes en el extremo norte y la vertiente atlántica. Tras el paso del frente se espera un descenso generalizado de las temperaturas y de las *cotas de nieve que el sábado pueden descender hasta 800-1000 metros y el domingo, en caso de confirmarse el escenario más probable, hasta los 500-800 metros*. El sábado y el domingo las precipitaciones serían más abundantes en el extremo norte peninsular y en Baleares, sin descartarlas en cualquier otro punto. En Canarias es muy probable que los vientos giren a componente norte con aumento de la nubosidad y algunas precipitaciones en el norte de las islas.

Validez: viernes, 05 enero 2018 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción:*

Cubierto con lluvias y chubascos generalizados, localmente fuertes al principio y localmente persistentes, sin descartar que vayan acompañados de tormentas. Probabilidad baja de bancos de niebla en el interior. *Cota de nieve en torno a 2000 metros al principio, bajando a 800-900 metros al final, incluso 600-700 metros en el sureste*. Temperaturas en descenso, más acusado el de las mínimas, que puede ser notable y que se alcanzarán al final del día. Heladas débiles en puntos altos del sureste. Viento del oeste y suroeste, flojo en el interior, arreciando al final y rolando a noroeste fuerte en el litoral, con rachas muy fuertes.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Jan 2018 às 09:45)

Os modelos andam a cortar na precipitação e também o frio já começa a ser cortado, sempre foi assim o modelo gfs ainda prevê cotas baixas, mas falta a precipitação nos momentos mais frios e o pós frontal também não me parece vigoroso, o pós frontal vai ser rápido, já não vejo um pós frontal bom desde o dia 27 de fevereiro de 2016, esse sim foi um grande pós frontal.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 11:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia ao Forum...
> 
> Os modelos estão a fazer as afinações que de alguma maneira já se esperavam, vão cortando no frio e por consequência as cotas previstas vão subindo.
> Vão continuar as oscilações, mas parece-me que acima dos 1000 metros poderá ser uma nevada considerável uma vez que só apartir desta cota vão ter precipitação consistente em forma de neve, abaixo disso e até aos 600 metros podem ver alguns borrifos, nada de assinalável.
> ...



Da maneira que os modelos andam a cortar fia-te nessas cotas fia-te  Já estou a ver o flop total. Além disso não vejo um evento muito bom, mesmo acima dos 1000m. Precipitação + Frio = Error 404


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A que dia te referes e onde encontraste estes valores para as máximas? Se estivermos a falar de dia 5, numa análise rápida à temp. 2m do ECMWF às 12UTC há isos de 11ºC e 10ºC a passar pelo Porto e Braga respetivamente. Já se estivermos a falar de dia 6, o ECMWF até mete máximas a rondar os 7ºC e 8ºC em Braga e no Porto, seria de facto importante a parte inicial do dia se manter fria, no entanto, e dos eventos que já presenciei raramente as máximas se mantêm muito baixas em situações de aguaceiros diurnos (por mais frio que haja em altura), vem uma aberta mais prolongada e lá vai a temperatura em subida galopante, esta é a realidade das regiões de baixa altitude e depois tendo em conta que para já não está previsto um pós-frontal muito vigoroso... Este evento a meu ver não tem muitas pernas para andar em termos de cotas baixas, primeiro aquilo que se está a modelar em termos de frio não é nada de muito extraordinário à vista de outros eventos semelhantes, para além de que tanto GFS como o ECMWF foram progressivamente ao longo das últimas saídas mostrando uma entrada com traços mais oceânicos, como se não bastasse a frente fria entra muito cedo e bastante desfasada do período mais frio, embora tenha que haver sempre desfasamento, esta frente chegará à partida ainda com temperaturas positivas em altura, o que por si já provoca um menor arrefecimento, adicionando a questão do pós-frontal modelado não ser muito prolongado e adicionando ainda o facto da parte mais ativa do mesmo ser durante o dia, acho que não resta muito a dizer... Deverá ser um evento jeitoso para cotas acima dos 700m/800m, abaixo disso a lotaria ditará.
> 
> Voltando ainda às máximas:
> Deixo o caso de Braga para dia 5, no que confere a máximas:
> ...



Sim, concordo com o que falaste. Ontem vi essas temperaturas baixas com chuva no dia 9 no site yr.no (output do ECM). Mas tendo em conta os modelos hoje não faz sentido continuar a falar no assunto, diga-se que a entrada deverá fracassar


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

Eu já esqueci a neve... parece que só mesmo nos locais mais " habituais", salvo uma ou outra surpresa...
Venha a chuva...


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

é só mais um fracasso...venha mas é chuva que isto continua muito pobrezinho....nao espero frio nenhum como havia antigamente em Janeiro. Era ertinho certinho...grandes geadas de Janeiro...


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 12:55)

jamestorm disse:


> é só mais um fracasso...venha mas é chuva que isto continua muito pobrezinho....nao espero frio nenhum como havia antigamente em Janeiro. Era ertinho certinho...grandes geadas de Janeiro...



Geadas tenho que chegue meu caro, neve é que a havia nos até aos anos 40/50 em abundância, agora a história é outra. Venha a chuva, que até essa já pouca a há.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2018 às 13:27)

Interessantissímo verificar como uma ciclogênese explosiva na costa este dos Estados Unidos como que empurra o AA , levado-o a unir-se ao Anticicllone
Escandinavo !


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

A mim parece-me um evento razoável:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,

passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes, a partir da manhã,

que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e diminuem

de frequência a partir do fim da tarde.

Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros, descendo gradualmente

a cota para 600 metros.*

Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até

70 km/h, rodando para oeste e tornando-se forte (40 a 50 km/h),

com rajadas até 80 km/h, no litoral.

Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h) de

sudoeste, com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para oeste.

Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões Norte e

Centro.

Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 2 de janeiro de 2018 às 13:24 UTC



Previsão para sábado, 6.janeiro.2018

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, sendo mais frequentes no litoral, que podem ser
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 600 metros.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, sendo forte
(35 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, no litoral e nas
terras altas.
Descida da temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

Atualizado a 2 de janeiro de 2018 às 13:24 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Não será aquele evento extraordinário e invulgar, mas também não é nada se "se deitar fora" 

Uma sugestão: quem more aqui no Porto ( e não só )  pode ir até ao Marão no sábado, a viagem dura uma hora, tem bons acessos e as possibilidades de ver boa neve, são elevadas  Ou então Montalegre, Pitões das Júnias..


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> A mim parece-me um evento razoável:
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018
> 
> ...



1 hora de viagem para ver 5 cm de neve? Não obrigado!  Preferia fazer 30 min de bike até aos 500 m, aqui ao lado, nem que tivesse apenas 1 cm de neve. A magia é diferente quando a neve cai onde não costuma cair 
Mas vai ser razoável sim, melhor que se fosse um dia de sol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 14:54)

Paula Leitão a "arriscar"... 
Longe vão os tempos das cotas disparatadas do antigo IM... Não raras vezes havia previsão de neve aos 1400 metros e nevava à porta de minha casa em Trás os Montes a menos de metade.

Vamos aguardar as próximas saídas, vão melhorar... 

Cota 600 já era bem bom... Já nevaria na aldeia... Falta saber se na hora desta cota São Pedro já terá fechados as torneiras. Como sempre...

@Orion olha eu olha eu... A ser fofinho para o IPMA...


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Paula Leitão a "arriscar"...
> Longe vão os tempos das cotas disparatadas do antigo IM... Não raras vezes havia previsão de neve aos 1400 metros e nevava à porta de minha casa em Trás os Montes a menos de metade.
> 
> Vamos aguardar as próximas saídas, vão melhorar...
> ...



Mesmo assim, IPMA sempre cauteloso nas cotas. Costuma prever cotas 100m acima do que indicam os modelos para evitar alarmismos


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 16:18)

12z do gfs a sair. Machadada final. Isos -2/-30° e de raspão. Neve no máximo aos 700m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 16:27)

O WRF vê (ainda) a cota a descer aos 500/600 metros... mas já sem precipitação, o de sempre...






Ontem ainda acreditei vendo os 2 modelos em sintonia... mais uma bofetada dos modelos para aprender a viver com os pés na terra...


----------



## Torto 21 (2 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

Para sábado quando as cotas estiverem mais baixas, já não quase precipitação, que raiva


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

Entendo todo essa desilusão... Também verificamos o mesmo com o GFS (pelo menos o GFS) aqui nos Açores... a médio prazo, os modelos prevêem sempre piores condições atmosféricas que as que se verificam efetivamente. Gostaria de saber cientificamente porquê, e porque não prevêem melhores condições na mesma proporção das piores condições? Afinal, o erro do modelo devia dar para os dois lados.
Mesmo assim, dêem-se por sortudos...1 hora para ver neve é muito bom... Aqui nos Açores precisamos de 2h de avião mais não sei quantas de comboio/autocarro + taxi para ver alguma coisa...
É que este outono/inverno nem sequer no Pico, com 2351 metros de altitude, houve registo de neve. Ou, se houve, foi quase inexistente.
O aquecimento global é notório; nos EUA e na Europa continua a haver episódios de frio e para eles o aquecimento global parece que passa ao lado.
Mas quando olhamos para as regiões atlânticas o problema é maior. Em vez de ter máximas de 17 graus, temos máximas de 19 graus. Em vez de termos mínimas de 12 graus, temos mínimas de 15 a Em vez de termos granizo 4 a 5 dias por inverno, temos 1 ou 2. Em vez de termos neve no Pico uns 20 dias por ano, ainda vamos a zeros...
Em São Miguel já não neva na Serra de Água de Pau (947m) desde 2011.
E parece que este inverno a abstinência continua...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

"Ai se fosse Janeiro..."

Esperem lá,estamos em janeiro!

Daqui a uns anos para ver neve vai ser preciso fazer excursões aos himalaias!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (2 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Isto devia ser proibido,anda uma pessoa com esperanças e um pouco mais contente e no fim nunca se vê nada, às tantas ainda só neva na serra da Estrela!


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 17:07)

_Frustration is real._
Vou mudar-me para uma praia qualquer das Astúrias, no verão tenho água mais quente que aqui e no inverno fico enterrado em neve!_ _
*O clima deste país não é para mim!*


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2018 às 17:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> @Orion olha eu olha eu... A ser fofinho para o IPMA...



Não te safas assim tão facilmente


----------



## WindMaster (2 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

Queixam-se do GFS mas o ECMWF também tem andado interessante para um episódio normal de cotas médias em Portugal, até parecia exagerar mais que o GFS, é de aguardar se no ciclo das 12z também retira precipitação


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

2017 vs 2007 Anomalia anual em vez das sazonais para poupar espaço.


----------



## Torto 21 (2 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> _Frustration is real._
> Vou mudar-me para uma praia qualquer das Astúrias, no verão tenho água mais quente que aqui e no inverno fico enterrado em neve!_ _
> *O clima deste país não é para mim!*


O clima português deve ser o mais deprimente da Europa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Torto 21 disse:


> O clima português deve ser o mais deprimente da Europa.



diria do Mundo mesmo, quanto a sexta ate está bom, uma frente fria razoável com chuva em todo o lado e nao só no NW que é o único local que tem sido beneficiado.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

Reitero que, após eliminar alguns posts:


> Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting



Um desabafo chega, se quiserem desabafar mais a seguir ao vosso próprio post editem o vosso post anterior.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 17:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reitero que, após eliminar alguns posts:
> 
> 
> Um desabafo chega, se quiserem desabafar mais a seguir ao vosso próprio post editem o vosso post anterior.



Se desabafasse tudo que tenho a desabafar num só post ocuparia 20 páginas do seguimento livre. Desde já peço desculpa por qualquer double post.
___________________________________________________
Segundo a última saída do GFS, neve com acumulação acima dos *800m*, no *interior norte e centro*, no sábado. A manter-se pelo menos assim ainda poderá dar para ver um registos de nevezinha nas terras altas e talvez uns aguaceiros de granizo e com trovoada aqui (com muita sorte). Evento clássico.


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

Tenho de tirar o chapéu ao Rife em Marrocos, acumulação muito razoável. Até o Deserto tem ali uma acumulação jeitosa.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

criz0r disse:


> Tenho de tirar o chapéu ao Rife em Marrocos, acumulação muito razoável. Até o Deserto tem ali uma acumulação jeitosa.


Tem chovido mais no deserto do que por cá, agora só falta nevar. Até ali na Argélia vai acumular mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa 
Tal como já disseram, se há climas deprimentes no Planeta, o nosso é um deles. Mesmo no verão, as montanhas do Rife, são fantásticas para eventos convectivos.


----------



## Torto 21 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem chovido mais no deserto do que por cá, agora só falta nevar. Até ali na Argélia vai nevar mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa
> Tal como já disseram, se há climas deprimentes no Planeta, o nosso é um deles. Mesmo no verão, as montanhas do Rife, são fantásticas para eventos convectivos.


Somos campeões da Europa nalguma coisa:sol!


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Apetece-me esganar o ECM agora, voltou a pôr frio, iso -3ºC ao meio-dia.  Ahhh, modelos... a criar expectativas desde 298 A.C.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem chovido mais no deserto do que por cá, agora só falta nevar. Até ali na Argélia vai acumular mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa
> Tal como já disseram, se há climas deprimentes no Planeta, o nosso é um deles. Mesmo no verão, as montanhas do Rife, são fantásticas para eventos convectivos.


Bem se vamos ficar comum clima igual ao de Marrocos ou Argélia eu assino já por baixo.
Imagina lá esses países ficarem com um clima igual ao português, era deprimente.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2018 às 18:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se desabafasse tudo que tenho a desabafar num só post ocuparia 20 páginas do seguimento livre. Desde já peço desculpa por qualquer double post.


Não vamos andar feitos detetives a ver e eliminar todo o double post, mas mais que isso já é um pouco de exagero  Os desabafos podem vir em vários posts, mas não faz sentido nenhum ser em vários posts seguidos em curtos períodos de tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem se vamos ficar comum clima igual ao de Marrocos ou Argélia eu assino já por baixo.
> Imagina lá esses países ficarem com um clima igual ao português, era deprimente.


Segundo os modelos, Marrocos acumulará de precipitação praticamente o mesmo ou até mais que o NW nas próximas semanas. Portanto, é mesmo deprimente


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

Alguem falou aqui em frio na Europa? Se querem frio tem de emigrar para os USA ou Canada. A Europa tambem ja perdeu o frio. Dezembro foi um mes acima da media para variar. O ultimo ano em que fez realmente frio na Europa foi em 2010.


----------



## cepp1 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=geral

Chuva no norte continua


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Até ali na Argélia vai acumular mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa


Acho que não podemos comparar.


----------



## cepp1 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-2018-ainda-estaremos-em-situacao-muito-grave

Artigo interessante sobre a seca


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que não podemos comparar.


Altitude média muito superior. Mais chuva derivada da orografia e mais neve, óbvio.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Altitude média muito superior. Mais chuva derivada da orografia e mais neve, óbvio.


Exato.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que não podemos comparar.


Então e qual foi a parte que não percebeste de "Argélia"? Não falei em Marrocos.


----------



## Torto 21 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Fazemos um pé de meia e vamos a Marrocos ou a Argélia ver neve.
Até é perto e tudo, assim já não precisamos de ir aos himalaias.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2018 às 18:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Então e qual foi a parte que não percebeste de "Argélia"? Não falei em Marrocos.


Vamos lá ter calminha, né?
Citei o post errado, desculpa.
Mas mesmo assim, obviamente que algumas zonas de Marrocos vão acumular mais do que o noroeste português.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 19:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos lá ter calminha, né?
> Citei o post errado, desculpa.
> Mas mesmo assim, obviamente que algumas zonas de Marrocos vão acumular mais do que o noroeste português.


Peço desculpa eu! Mas penso que tinha sido bem explicito. 
Sim, é verdade. Apenas referi isso porque é algo que não costuma ser muito comum.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

Confesso que estava à espera do título do post dos companheiros do BestWeather no Face para este evento que nos está a por à beira de um ataque de nervos... Não me decepcionaram... 

:::: Tempo CHUVOSO e INSTÁVEL, com fortes trovoadas e nevões, em especial, 6ª e sábado ::::

Acompanhamento das situações mais gravosas, previsões gerais e outros artigos, TODOS OS DIAS no BestWeather e BestWeather Ilhas 

A partir da noite de 5ª feira, teremos um agravamento substancial das condições meteorológicas, devido à aproximação de uma perturbação polar que vai interagir com uma massa de ar húmida subtropical presente sobre a Península Ibérica.

Esperamos que até, pelo menos, domingo de manhã, ocorram precipitações INTENSAS e GENERALIZADAS, de norte a sul (em especial na 6ª), com TROVOADAS, pontualmente, FORTES, junto das áreas litorais, e queda de NEVE ABUNDANTE nas terras altas do Norte e Centro (cota mínima deverá rondar os 600-800 metros).

O vento será, por vezes, FORTE à passagem de áreas de instabilidade mais ativas, mas até agora não há indícios que as rajadas ultrapassem os 80-100 km/h.

As condições marítimas também vão manter-se alteradas durante este período, com ondulação especialmente significativa na fachada ocidental, passando frequentemente os 8 metros.

Assim que tivermos mais certezas, iremos publicar, tanto relativamente às áreas e alturas dos dias mais sensíveis, como na precisão dos diferentes parâmetros/variáveis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Como adorava viver no Portugal do BestWeather!!! Não estou a ser irónico...mais sincero impossível!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

E que tal esta automática aqui para o buraco, é para rir?!  





Cá estarei pacientemente sentado à espera Eu estou a rir-me mas o ECWF até ainda mete frio jeitoso a rondar os -31ºC/-32ºC aos 500hPa e alguns núcleos de -2ºC e -1ºC aos 850hPa, pode ser que o São Pedro ouça as minha preces e me mande umas nuvensitas, mas ainda tenho que negociar isto muito bem com ele, que é para a temperatura descer bem com o céu limpo antes dele enviar alguma coisa. Agora falando a sério duvido que se a temperatura descer aqui (sendo que a descida é provocada por inversão), não haja imediatamente acima e em altura temperaturas bem superiores, mas pior que isso é o S. Pedro não me arranjar as nuvens


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

Se as previsões do Bestweather já se tivessem concretizado, já estaríamos inundados desde Setembro


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2018 às 19:31)

Para algumas pessoas este é o melhor clima do mundo. Um dia destes choveu e a quantidade de gente que eu ouvi a refilar só pq não estava calor e o sol a brilhar!   O clima assim estável e solarengo português tb tem feito muito mal as inteligências desta terra, quantidade de inergumes que ha por aí....  



miguel disse:


> diria do Mundo mesmo, quanto a sexta ate está bom, uma frente fria razoável com chuva em todo o lado e nao só no NW que é o único local que tem sido beneficiado.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

Após o evento do final da semana, o ECM insiste num cenário bastante interessante mas o GFS é um desmancha prazeres. Enormes diferenças:
ECM




É um belo sonho, acumulados destes por todo o país é que era de valor 





GFS
Que monstro:





Olhos postos no evento de sexta feira. Depois logo se vê, fica apenas um registo.


----------



## MipsUc (2 Jan 2018 às 19:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E que tal esta automática aqui para o buraco, é para rir?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Mr. Neves bem pode esperar sentado 
A minha experiência diz me que estes eventos não são bons para ver neve na nossa zona. Dos anos que tenho (são poucos) nunca vi acontecer.
Na minha opinião, para haver neve na nossa zona tem que haver muito frio instalado e, depois tem que surgir precipitação. Foi o que aconteceu naquele Carnaval que nevou nas nossas zonas. No dia anterior tinha assistido ao carnaval de Canas de Senhorim e estava frio e muito vento. No dia seguinte, pela manhã começou a nevar e acumulou bastante (durou pouco tempo), mas foi excelente ver neve cair onde não é comum (ou será que dantes era?). O IPMA não previa neve e depois alterou a previsão já a meio do dia (não tenho a certeza disto).

Desculpem o offtopic: consegue arranjar as cartas desse dia?


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem chovido mais no deserto do que por cá, agora só falta nevar. Até ali na Argélia vai acumular mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa
> Tal como já disseram, se há climas deprimentes no Planeta, o nosso é um deles. Mesmo no verão, as montanhas do Rife, são fantásticas para eventos convectivos.



A Argélia também tem cotas razoáveis bem próximas do mar (cerca de 1000m). E tem uma enorme vantagem, o lake-effect do Mediterrâneo em entradas frias de Norte ou Nordeste, que devido ao posicionamento habitual do AA tendem a acontecer algumas vezes todos os anos. Nós só temos neve muito raramente porque frio a sério só vem de Norte ou de Este, e com fluxo dessa direcção fica toda a humidade em Espanha, somos o país da Europa com piores condições para haver nevões.

Neste momento o GFS está menos frio que o ECMWF, mas este último é muito mais fiável. O output do ECMWF mete neve no litoral entre Peniche e Cascais na manhã de sábado em ambas as saídas de hoje. Parece-me um pouco absurdo, tendo em conta o fluxo marítimo e a temperatura/humidade a 925 hpa, mas por alguma razão estará lá. Deixem de seguir o GFS como sendo o único modelo do mundo, actualmente o ECMWF e o UKMO são muito mais fiáveis e até o canadiano por vezes é melhor.


----------



## dahon (2 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E que tal esta automática aqui para o buraco, é para rir?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em Viseu também vou estar à espera, mas deitado. Porque sentado canso-me.

A razão e a experiência diz-me que sem frio instalado as hipóteses de neve com acumulação são muito reduzidas, para não dizer nulas. Mas como bom meteolouco a esperança é a última a morrer. Por isso se vir nevar nem que seja meia dúzia de flocos já fico todo contente.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

Podem sempre usar o _ensemble_ do ECMWF (precipitation  snow depth) para terem uma ideia da neve que podem ter na vossa localização ou num local próximo  https://weather.us/forecast/2732265-viseu/ensemble/euro/snow


----------



## baojoao (2 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

Por muito que diga a mim próprio para não ter esperança, pois no nosso cantinho nada, fico com aquela esperançazita...e depois a habitual desilusão. O Caramulo não é nosso amigo


Mr. Neves disse:


> E que tal esta automática aqui para o buraco, é para rir?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 20:50)

Entretanto a AEMET baixou novamente a cota para sábado para 400 metros no sul da Galiza... Com 100% de chance de precipitação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Torto 21 disse:


> Fazemos um pé de meia e vamos a Marrocos ou a Argélia ver neve.
> Até é perto e tudo, assim já não precisamos de ir aos himalaias.


De facto até podia cair cá qualquer coisa... até no Golfo do México ao largo de Abbeville, Louisiana está a nevar agora... é azar nosso!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> até no Golfo do México ao largo de Abbeville, Louisiana está a nevar agora... é azar nosso!



Não é azar, é mesmo a nossa localização geográfica...Em Abbeville têm toda uma imensa massa continental a Norte, as massas de ar frio continental que vêm dos pólos conseguem aguentar-se bem até bastante a sul, a latitudes mais baixas que o Algarve..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

A diva da Meteo Monica Lopez acaba de arriscar cota abaixo dos 600 metros para sábado... o IPMA está lá!

@Orion olha eu fofinho outra vez...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

Snifa disse:


> Não é azar, é mesmo a nossa localização geográfica...Em Abbeville têm toda uma imensa massa continental a Norte, as massas de ar frio que vêm dos pólos conseguem aguentar-se bem até bastante a sul, a latitudes mais baixas que o Algarve..


Mas não é em Abbeville, é em pleno Golfo do México a 50 Km dessa localização. E não é nada comum!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas não é em Abbeville, é em pleno Golfo do México a 50 Km dessa localização. E não é nada comum!



Mesmo assim, com entradas frias vigorosas, aquela massa continental a Norte faz toda a diferença..


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> @Orion olha eu fofinho outra vez...



Faz um esforço e passa a noite em Salamanca


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo assim, com entradas frias vigorosas, aquela massa continental a Norte faz toda a diferença..


Claro que faz diferença! Estão a ser batidos todos os recordes, alguns com 130 anos... simplesmente brutal!


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo assim, com entradas frias vigorosas, aquela massa continental a Norte faz toda a diferença..



Com um _arctic blast_ daqueles até eu tinha neve na minha ilhota, ora


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

Nós aqui para termos uma iso -2 já nos vemos aflitos, lá nos EUA a iso -2 chega bem dentro da Flórida, praticamente à latitude do Sara Ocidental...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Orion disse:


> Faz um esforço e passa a noite em Salamanca



A Ericeira dá mais jeito... Parece que pinta ali qualquer coisa...


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Snifa disse:


> Nós aqui para termos uma iso -2 já nos vemos aflitos, lá nos EUA a iso -2 chega bem dentro da Flórida, praticamente à latitude do Sara Ocidental...


E aquela iso -32 aqui huh? Deva umas cotas jeitosas, talvez de -10000m 
___________________________
@Flaviense21 Surfar umas ondas com neve é que era bonito


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

c0ldPT disse:


> E aquela iso -32 aqui huh? Deva umas cotas jeitosas, talvez de -10000m
> ___________________________
> @Flaviense21 Surfar umas ondas com neve é que era bonito


Ia morrer muita gente! Simplesmente seria o fim do mundo por cá...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

Comparar Portugal com EUA em relação à neve e ao frio, é o mesmo que comparar uma formiga com uma girafa


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Comparar Portugal com EUA em relação à neve e ao frio, é o mesmo que comparar uma formiga com uma girafa


Eu não comparei as duas situações, apenas reportei uma situação totalmente incomum que é estar a nevar no Golfo do México...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não comparei as duas situações, apenas reportei uma situação totalmente incomum que é estar a nevar no Golfo do México...


Sim eu sei, foi só um comentário meu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 21:51)

Que pare Corrente do Golfo...
I have a dream! 

Excepcional lá isso é...nem nunca tinha ouvido falar tal coisa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jan 2018 às 21:55)

Já estou a ver a coisa; não vou dormir para estar de papo para o ar a ver se cai alguma coisa. Não vai cair nada e das duas uma:
1 - vou andar o sábado todo insuportável
2 - vou passar o sábado a dormir


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

18z do GFS a dar mais uma facada, isos 0º/-30º já começam a ter dificuldade a entrar  Rio ou choro?


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

joselamego disse:


> Se nevar sábado na fóia eu vou para lá e bebo em direto medronho



Bom, o @joselamego tem novos objectivos para 2018: Neve na Foía e aquecimento à base de Medronho. Será que no próximo sábado mata dois coelhos de uma cajadada só???  

Bom Ano para todos e pode vir já a neve


----------



## cardu (2 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

O GFS não presta... O modelo ECMWF é sem sombra de duvida muito melhor.....

Já no passado o GFS modelou tudo mal e na verdade havia muito mais ar frio em altura do que aquele que estava modelado no GFS e nevou a cotas médias e eu podia ter visto neve e fiquei a dormir pensando que seria apenas mais uma noite de chuva.
Quando soube que tinha nevado já era tarde.....
Mas ainda assim, quem quiser ver neve a sério, tem que ir a Montalegre ou Salamanca no sábado.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Impressionante, a 3 dias de distância, as cotas entre modelos variam entre os 400m e os 800m...  Eu apostaria em cota final de 600m mas muito pouca precipitação. Embora quisesse cotas abaixo e mais precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2018 às 22:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Impressionante, a 3 dias de distância, as cotas entre modelos variam entre os 400m e os 800m...



Daí os tais 600 metros do IPMA/AEMET... mas secos, ou seja nada.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

Isto assusta-me... A run 12 do ecm está boa sim, mas abaixo da média dos ensembles, mau sinal. Há grande probabilidade de tudo esfumar na das 0z.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom, o @joselamego tem novos objectivos para 2018: Neve na Foía e aquecimento à base de Medronho. Será que no próximo sábado mata dois coelhos de uma cajadada só???
> 
> Bom Ano para todos e pode vir já a neve




Sim, bebo e tiro fotos da neve e ainda faço um boneco! hulmao... 
Bom ano a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


>


Montalegre...Montalegre é que é! E Serra da estrela...
Façam turismo cá dentro, a malta agradece. *A nossa neve é mais fofinha...*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2018 às 00:20)

MipsUc disse:


> @Mr. Neves bem pode esperar sentado
> A minha experiência diz me que estes eventos não são bons para ver neve na nossa zona. Dos anos que tenho (são poucos) nunca vi acontecer.
> Na minha opinião, para haver neve na nossa zona tem que haver muito frio instalado e, depois tem que surgir precipitação. Foi o que aconteceu naquele Carnaval que nevou nas nossas zonas. No dia anterior tinha assistido ao carnaval de Canas de Senhorim e estava frio e muito vento. No dia seguinte, pela manhã começou a nevar e acumulou bastante (durou pouco tempo), mas foi excelente ver neve cair onde não é comum (ou será que dantes era?). O IPMA não previa neve e depois alterou a previsão já a meio do dia (não tenho a certeza disto).
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic: consegue arranjar as cartas desse dia?



E não, desenganem-se todos os que acham e vivem a cotas muito baixas que algum dia vão ver neve acumulada ou mesmo nevar com intensidade com entradas deste estilo, que embora polares trazem uma componente marítima muito intensa (de outra forma só se nos chegasse uns -8ºC aos 850hPa, e pelo menos uns -38ºC aos 500hPa, e mesmo assim ....) . As massas de ar ao executarem o seu percurso sobre o oceano absorvem muita água uma vez que não há um equilíbrio de fases, o que associado às temperaturas "muito baixas" dessas massas provoca uma saturação do ar muito rápida. O que acontece é que a partir do momento em que o ar está saturado não aceita mais vapor de água, e a partir dessa altura começam a estabelecer-se ligações químicas entre as várias moléculas de água de modo a constituir gotas, libertando-se energia (reação exotérmica). Esta é a razão pela qual a cota de neve sobe em ambientes húmidos, é que quando as massas polares atravessam o mar são sempre suavizadas, e depois se a altitude não for suficiente para compensar estes fenómenos é para esquecer! No caso de Tondela e arredores são localidades que deviam ser objeto de estudo, porque neve por aqui é mesmo um caso peculiar, e até na serra do Caramulo, é mais fácil ver nevar em Bigorne e no Mézio, perto de Castro Daire, do que no Caramulo e têm altitudes semelhantes, no entanto as localidades que falei têm configurações geográficas diferentes, no caso de Bigorne e Mézio são localidades um pouco mais continentais, mas quem diz Bigorne ou Mézio (que são aqui mais próximas), diz Tarouca, ou Penedono enfim... No passado era um pouco mais frequente nevar por cá (de acordo com o que os antigos me contam, mas também não muito mais. A orientação do Caramulo parece efetivamente não ajudar com os fenómenos de foehn (se é que se pode falar neste fenómeno) do lado de cá, mas a própria orientação da serra parece também não a ajudar nos episódios de neve.

Aquilo que as nossas regiões precisam para nevar é algo antitético, porque por um lado precisamos de muito frio em altura e com características continentais, como as siberianas, ar com baixos valores de HR% o que aumentará o tempo de saturação e potenciará a descida da temperatura. E sim precisamos que esse frio se instale durante bastante tempo, e que não seja como estas entradas relâmpago oceânicas que pouco tempo prevalecem. A única forma disto acontecer é a dorsal anticiclónica conseguir penetrar minimamente ao nível da Grã-Bretanha e empurrar esse frio até PT continental. Para além disto, um ambiente seco proporciona uma maior perda de calor dos flocos no sua descida através da evaporação de parte das moléculas de água constituintes, o que explica poder nevar com temperaturas positivas.
Miraculosamente precisamos de uma depressão/instabilidade o que não é propriamente simples se estivermos mergulhados numa massa de ar seco, daí que por vezes se fale nas famosas depressões retrógradas, que são criadas por norma no mediterrânico e chegam até nós. Outra opção que talvez fosse válida era a chegada de ar húmido com características subtropicais até bem perto de nós e que pudesse criar instabilidade, mas isto é muito relativo ainda no Janeiro passado, tivemos um caso semelhante de colisão de massas de ar, e pouco mais surgiu que neblinas ou nevoeiros.

Relativamente ao evento em si do 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, para muitos este dia não lhes ficou na memória, porque tanto quanto pesquisei (até porque na altura nada percebia, nem sabia que havia radar meteo, ou modelos meteorológicos) tratou-se de aguaceiros muito localizados e provenientes de uma depressão que se formou ao largo da costa PT, que efetivamente entraram enquanto estávamos mergulhados numa extensa massa de ar frio e seco, nesses dias esteve bastante vento de leste também, típico deste tipo de entradas continentais, o que é um adjuvante à queda da cota de neve. A precipitação iniciou-se sob a forma de aguaceiros, e esses aguaceiros foram muito localizados (o normal para aquela configuração atmosférica), e com temperaturas positivas, lembro-me que aqui a temperatura ia oscilando entre os 4.0ºC/4.3ºC no entanto devia até estar mais baixa, porque na altura a minha ignorância era tão grande (como continua a ser), que os meus registos de temperatura eram feitos com um simples termómetro junto de uma janela, o que como se pode imaginar inflaciona qualquer medição, por isso acredito mais que quando começou a chover a temperatura andasse algures entres os 2ºC/3ºC. E digo a chover, mas a verdade é que assim que chegaram os aguaceiros iniciou-se logo o água-neve e isto foi às 00h:15m, depois as células convectivas (aguaceiros) encarregaram-se do resto até fazer nevar e foram literalmente despejando o frio que encontravam em altura na atmosfera, fazendo a temperatura cair até valores próximos e ligeiramente abaixo de 0ºC (pela manhã intuitivamente arranjei outro sítio fora da janela para medir a temperatura, aliás foi até aí que percebi que medir a temperatura na janela tinha algo de estranho)  nevou até perto das 9:30h
Quanto ao IPMA na altura IM, sim teve um grande fail na cota, previa julgo que uns 400/500m e foi o que se viu,

Deixo aqui as reanálises do ECMWF, ainda assim acho que o aqui está modelado é um pouco diferente do que aconteceu, especialmente relativamente às temperaturas aos 850hPa e aos 500hPa, mas isso só os membros mais antigos poderão confirmar:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E não, desenganem-se todos os que acham e vivem a cotas baixas que algum dia vão ver neve acumulada ou mesmo nevar com intensidade com entradas deste estilo, que embora polares trazem uma componente marítima muito intensa. As massas de ar ao executarem o seu percurso sobre o oceano absorvem muita água uma vez que não há um equilíbrio de fases, o que associado às temperaturas "muito baixas" dessas massas provoca uma saturação do ar muito rápida. O que acontece é que a partir do momento em que o ar está saturado não aceita mais vapor de água, e a partir deste momento começam a estabelecer-se ligações químicas entre as várias moléculas de água de modo a constituir gotas, libertando-se energia (reação exotérmica). Esta é a razão pela qual a cota de neve sobe em ambientes húmidos, é que quando as massas polares atravessam o mar são sempre suavizadas, e depois se a altitude não for suficiente para compensar estes fenómenos é para esquecer! No caso de Tondela e arredores são localidades que deviam ser objeto de estudo, porque neve por aqui é mesmo um caso peculiar, e até na serra do Caramulo, é mais fácil ver nevar em Bigorne e no Mézio, perto de Castro Daire, do que no Caramulo e têm altitudes semelhantes, no entanto as localidades que falei têm configurações geográficas diferentes, no caso de Bigorne e Mézio são localidades um pouco mais continentais, mas quem diz Bigorne ou Mézio (que são aqui mais próximas), diz Tarouca, ou Penedono enfim... No passado era um pouco mais frequente nevar por cá (de acordo com o que os antigos me contam, mas também não muito mais. A orientação do Caramulo parece efetivamente não ajudar com os fenómenos de foehn (se é que se pode falar neste fenómeno) do lado de cá, mas a própria orientação da serra parece também não a ajudar nos episódios de neve.
> 
> Aquilo que as nossas regiões precisam para nevar é algo antitético, porque por um lado precisamos de muito frio em altura e com características continentais, como as siberianas, ar com baixos valores de HR% o que aumentará o tempo de saturação e potenciará a descida da temperatura. E sim precisamos que esse frio se instale durante bastante tempo, e que não seja como estas entradas relâmpago oceânicas que pouco tempo prevalecem. A única forma disto acontecer é a dorsal anticiclónica conseguir penetrar minimamente ao nível da Grã-Bretanha e empurrar esse frio até PT continental. Miraculosamente precisamos de uma depressão/instabilidade o que não é propriamente simples se estivermos mergulhados numa massa de ar seco, daí que por vezes se fale nas famosas depressões retrógradas, que são criadas por norma no mediterrânico e chegam até nós. Outra opção que talvez fosse válida era a chegada de ar húmido com características subtropicais até bem perto de nós e que pudesse criar instabilidade, mas isto é muito relativo ainda no Janeiro passado, tivemos um caso semelhante de colisão de massas de ar, e pouco mais surgiu que neblinas ou nevoeiros.
> 
> ...


Concordo! Grande explicação Vivendo numa zona baixa, estes eventos para mim não me interessam nada. Tenho a serra aqui ao pé mas os aguaceiros provavelmente nem cá vão chegar, portanto, o que mais me importa neste evento é a chuva.
2010 foi um ano tão interessante, aqui nevou graças ao facto de haver muito frio acumulado, não foi por acaso que nevou mais aqui em Arronches do que em Portalegre e no ponto mais alto de São Mamede em que segundo relatos era pouca.
O mais interessante é que as previsões eram muito parecidas às que o ECM prevê neste momento até às 240h com o anticiclone na Escandinávia, a única diferença é o facto do AA estar a oeste do Açores e não a sul. Tudo pode mudar até porque o GFS não vê mais nada a não ser um anticiclone com 1040hpa mas se aquilo que o ECM prevê se concretizasse era desta que esta seca tinha fim à vista e poderíamos ter eventos interessantes.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 00:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E não, desenganem-se todos os que acham e vivem a cotas muito baixas que algum dia vão ver neve acumulada ou mesmo nevar com intensidade com entradas deste estilo, que embora polares trazem uma componente marítima muito intensa (de outra forma só nos chegasse uns -8ºC aos 850hPa, e pelo menos uns -38ºC aos 500hPa, e mesmo assim ....) . As massas de ar ao executarem o seu percurso sobre o oceano absorvem muita água uma vez que não há um equilíbrio de fases, o que associado às temperaturas "muito baixas" dessas massas provoca uma saturação do ar muito rápida. O que acontece é que a partir do momento em que o ar está saturado não aceita mais vapor de água, e a partir deste momento começam a estabelecer-se ligações químicas entre as várias moléculas de água de modo a constituir gotas, libertando-se energia (reação exotérmica). Esta é a razão pela qual a cota de neve sobe em ambientes húmidos, é que quando as massas polares atravessam o mar são sempre suavizadas, e depois se a altitude não for suficiente para compensar estes fenómenos é para esquecer! No caso de Tondela e arredores são localidades que deviam ser objeto de estudo, porque neve por aqui é mesmo um caso peculiar, e até na serra do Caramulo, é mais fácil ver nevar em Bigorne e no Mézio, perto de Castro Daire, do que no Caramulo e têm altitudes semelhantes, no entanto as localidades que falei têm configurações geográficas diferentes, no caso de Bigorne e Mézio são localidades um pouco mais continentais, mas quem diz Bigorne ou Mézio (que são aqui mais próximas), diz Tarouca, ou Penedono enfim... No passado era um pouco mais frequente nevar por cá (de acordo com o que os antigos me contam, mas também não muito mais. A orientação do Caramulo parece efetivamente não ajudar com os fenómenos de foehn (se é que se pode falar neste fenómeno) do lado de cá, mas a própria orientação da serra parece também não a ajudar nos episódios de neve.
> 
> Aquilo que as nossas regiões precisam para nevar é algo antitético, porque por um lado precisamos de muito frio em altura e com características continentais, como as siberianas, ar com baixos valores de HR% o que aumentará o tempo de saturação e potenciará a descida da temperatura. E sim precisamos que esse frio se instale durante bastante tempo, e que não seja como estas entradas relâmpago oceânicas que pouco tempo prevalecem. A única forma disto acontecer é a dorsal anticiclónica conseguir penetrar minimamente ao nível da Grã-Bretanha e empurrar esse frio até PT continental. Miraculosamente precisamos de uma depressão/instabilidade o que não é propriamente simples se estivermos mergulhados numa massa de ar seco, daí que por vezes se fale nas famosas depressões retrógradas, que são criadas por norma no mediterrânico e chegam até nós. Outra opção que talvez fosse válida era a chegada de ar húmido com características subtropicais até bem perto de nós e que pudesse criar instabilidade, mas isto é muito relativo ainda no Janeiro passado, tivemos um caso semelhante de colisão de massas de ar, e pouco mais surgiu que neblinas ou nevoeiros.
> 
> ...


Excelente a tua explicação ! Com o passar destes anos ficaste mais expert ! 
Penso que no sábado irei ter sorte e ver neve na Serra da Fóia 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2018 às 01:10)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente a tua explicação ! Com o passar destes anos ficaste mais expert !
> Penso que no sábado irei ter sorte e ver neve na Serra da Fóia
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado, de facto com o passar dos anos há assuntos que vão fazendo mais sentido, mas o meu conhecimento na área é ainda sucinto, tudo o que sei do tema é graças a longas leituras, em especial aqui no fórum e outras na net, o que agradeço muito, e penso que seja esse o objetivo destas comunidades. 

Neste caso da neve, há aqui um tópico já com teias de aranha, que o descobri no inverno passado, e que foi de lá que retive muitas ideias e conhecimentos presentes no meu post acima, deixo aqui para os interessados:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/formacao-de-neve-calculo-cota-e-temperaturas.1615/

Bons tempos nos quais membros com grandes conhecimentos explicavam as coisas com detalhe, depois é o que assistimos hoje, a sua ausência


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2018 às 01:49)

IPMA com neve em Marvão na automática...


----------



## Teya (3 Jan 2018 às 03:43)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente a tua explicação ! Com o passar destes anos ficaste mais expert !
> Penso que no sábado irei ter sorte e ver neve na Serra da Fóia
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



 Serra da Fóia não, desculpe a teimosia, mas é Serra de Monchique, a Fóia é o ponto mais alto da serra. Não me leve a mal


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 06:14)

Teya disse:


> Serra da Fóia não, desculpe a teimosia, mas é Serra de Monchique, a Fóia é o ponto mais alto da serra. Não me leve a mal


Sim, tem razão...obrigado pela correção ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 08:20)

Ecm a cortar ligeiramente no frio e precipitação para sábado. Iso -3 menos presente mas iso -33 a manter. Precipitação 0.  Aemet com cotas 400m em todo o sul da Galiza com probabilidades de precipitação entre 60-70%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia malta...

Esses retoques são perfeitamente normais, a AEMET prolonga o evento até domingo, baixou a cota para os 600 metros... sabado não vai haver precipitação, não tenhamos ilusões.


----------



## WindMaster (3 Jan 2018 às 08:56)

WindMaster disse:


> Queixam-se do GFS mas o ECMWF também tem andado interessante para um episódio normal de cotas médias em Portugal, até parecia exagerar mais que o GFS, é de aguardar se no ciclo das 12z também retira precipitação



ECMWF também a piorar nas últimas para Portugal


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Jan 2018 às 09:02)

Pessoal esqueçam este evento que se aproxima vai ser mais um fracasso, que venha a chuva para a semana como o ecm prevê e o gfs, que estas entradas de ar frio não vão dar em nada, entretanto o gfs prevê duas grandes entradas de ar frio para o dia 11 e 15, essas já dariam bastante precipitação e muitos aguaceiros.


----------



## MipsUc (3 Jan 2018 às 09:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E não, desenganem-se todos os que acham e vivem a cotas muito baixas que algum dia vão ver neve acumulada ou mesmo nevar com intensidade com entradas deste estilo, que embora polares trazem uma componente marítima muito intensa (de outra forma só se nos chegasse uns -8ºC aos 850hPa, e pelo menos uns -38ºC aos 500hPa, e mesmo assim ....) . As massas de ar ao executarem o seu percurso sobre o oceano absorvem muita água uma vez que não há um equilíbrio de fases, o que associado às temperaturas "muito baixas" dessas massas provoca uma saturação do ar muito rápida. O que acontece é que a partir do momento em que o ar está saturado não aceita mais vapor de água, e a partir dessa altura começam a estabelecer-se ligações químicas entre as várias moléculas de água de modo a constituir gotas, libertando-se energia (reação exotérmica). Esta é a razão pela qual a cota de neve sobe em ambientes húmidos, é que quando as massas polares atravessam o mar são sempre suavizadas, e depois se a altitude não for suficiente para compensar estes fenómenos é para esquecer! No caso de Tondela e arredores são localidades que deviam ser objeto de estudo, porque neve por aqui é mesmo um caso peculiar, e até na serra do Caramulo, é mais fácil ver nevar em Bigorne e no Mézio, perto de Castro Daire, do que no Caramulo e têm altitudes semelhantes, no entanto as localidades que falei têm configurações geográficas diferentes, no caso de Bigorne e Mézio são localidades um pouco mais continentais, mas quem diz Bigorne ou Mézio (que são aqui mais próximas), diz Tarouca, ou Penedono enfim... No passado era um pouco mais frequente nevar por cá (de acordo com o que os antigos me contam, mas também não muito mais. A orientação do Caramulo parece efetivamente não ajudar com os fenómenos de foehn (se é que se pode falar neste fenómeno) do lado de cá, mas a própria orientação da serra parece também não a ajudar nos episódios de neve.
> 
> Aquilo que as nossas regiões precisam para nevar é algo antitético, porque por um lado precisamos de muito frio em altura e com características continentais, como as siberianas, ar com baixos valores de HR% o que aumentará o tempo de saturação e potenciará a descida da temperatura. E sim precisamos que esse frio se instale durante bastante tempo, e que não seja como estas entradas relâmpago oceânicas que pouco tempo prevalecem. A única forma disto acontecer é a dorsal anticiclónica conseguir penetrar minimamente ao nível da Grã-Bretanha e empurrar esse frio até PT continental. Para além disto, um ambiente seco proporciona uma maior perda de calor dos flocos no sua descida através da evaporação de parte das moléculas de água constituintes, o que explica poder nevar com temperaturas positivas.
> Miraculosamente precisamos de uma depressão/instabilidade o que não é propriamente simples se estivermos mergulhados numa massa de ar seco, daí que por vezes se fale nas famosas depressões retrógradas, que são criadas por norma no mediterrânico e chegam até nós. Outra opção que talvez fosse válida era a chegada de ar húmido com características subtropicais até bem perto de nós e que pudesse criar instabilidade, mas isto é muito relativo ainda no Janeiro passado, tivemos um caso semelhante de colisão de massas de ar, e pouco mais surgiu que neblinas ou nevoeiros.
> ...


Muito obrigado pela explicação e pelas cartas meteorológicas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2018 às 10:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia malta...
> 
> Esses retoques são perfeitamente normais, a AEMET prolonga o evento até domingo, baixou a cota para os 600 metros... sabado não vai haver precipitação, não tenhamos ilusões.



O IPMA atualizou a previsões e a precipitação para sábado despareceu tal como esperava...


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 10:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E não, desenganem-se todos os que acham e vivem a cotas muito baixas que algum dia vão ver neve acumulada ou mesmo nevar com intensidade com entradas deste estilo, que embora polares trazem uma componente marítima muito intensa (de outra forma só se nos chegasse uns -8ºC aos 850hPa, e pelo menos uns -38ºC aos 500hPa, e mesmo assim ....) . As massas de ar ao executarem o seu percurso sobre o oceano absorvem muita água uma vez que não há um equilíbrio de fases, o que associado às temperaturas "muito baixas" dessas massas provoca uma saturação do ar muito rápida. O que acontece é que a partir do momento em que o ar está saturado não aceita mais vapor de água, e a partir dessa altura começam a estabelecer-se ligações químicas entre as várias moléculas de água de modo a constituir gotas, libertando-se energia (reação exotérmica). Esta é a razão pela qual a cota de neve sobe em ambientes húmidos, é que quando as massas polares atravessam o mar são sempre suavizadas, e depois se a altitude não for suficiente para compensar estes fenómenos é para esquecer! No caso de Tondela e arredores são localidades que deviam ser objeto de estudo, porque neve por aqui é mesmo um caso peculiar, e até na serra do Caramulo, é mais fácil ver nevar em Bigorne e no Mézio, perto de Castro Daire, do que no Caramulo e têm altitudes semelhantes, no entanto as localidades que falei têm configurações geográficas diferentes, no caso de Bigorne e Mézio são localidades um pouco mais continentais, mas quem diz Bigorne ou Mézio (que são aqui mais próximas), diz Tarouca, ou Penedono enfim... No passado era um pouco mais frequente nevar por cá (de acordo com o que os antigos me contam, mas também não muito mais. A orientação do Caramulo parece efetivamente não ajudar com os fenómenos de foehn (se é que se pode falar neste fenómeno) do lado de cá, mas a própria orientação da serra parece também não a ajudar nos episódios de neve.
> 
> Aquilo que as nossas regiões precisam para nevar é algo antitético, porque por um lado precisamos de muito frio em altura e com características continentais, como as siberianas, ar com baixos valores de HR% o que aumentará o tempo de saturação e potenciará a descida da temperatura. E sim precisamos que esse frio se instale durante bastante tempo, e que não seja como estas entradas relâmpago oceânicas que pouco tempo prevalecem. A única forma disto acontecer é a dorsal anticiclónica conseguir penetrar minimamente ao nível da Grã-Bretanha e empurrar esse frio até PT continental. Para além disto, um ambiente seco proporciona uma maior perda de calor dos flocos no sua descida através da evaporação de parte das moléculas de água constituintes, o que explica poder nevar com temperaturas positivas.
> Miraculosamente precisamos de uma depressão/instabilidade o que não é propriamente simples se estivermos mergulhados numa massa de ar seco, daí que por vezes se fale nas famosas depressões retrógradas, que são criadas por norma no mediterrânico e chegam até nós. Outra opção que talvez fosse válida era a chegada de ar húmido com características subtropicais até bem perto de nós e que pudesse criar instabilidade, mas isto é muito relativo ainda no Janeiro passado, tivemos um caso semelhante de colisão de massas de ar, e pouco mais surgiu que neblinas ou nevoeiros.
> ...



Belíssima explicação. Mas tenho que discordar com a afirmação sobre o ver nevar a cotas baixas com entradas maritimas. Já o vi e aliás, acontece de uns 2/2 anos em média para altitudes entre 300-400m. E já agora um rumor curioso nesta zona: dizem que todos os anos neva pelo menos 1 vez no Cruzeiro, ponto "famoso" por aqui, aos 470m na serra do Muro (alt. máxima: 510m), aqui ao lado nas freguesias de Baltar/Vandoma.  Há 3 anos acompanho a meteorologia e agora posso confirmar o facto e saber porque acontece. Há anos que até neva 3/4 vezes no topo, quase sempre 1 com acumulação. Tudo isto derivado de entradas de N/NW. Não sei se o mesmo se pode aplicar noutras zonas mas pelo menos, assim é aqui e daí a minha expectativa com a neve.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

Na previsão automática para Marvão já retiraram a previsão de neve... porque é que será que já estava à espera disto?
o pós-frontal parece ser muito fraco ou inexistente para esta zona e para outras também, tanto que o ECM e o GFS dão 0mm para aqui sábado, só o GEM é que ainda prevê qualquer coisa.
Será um fim-de-semana um pouco mais frio, mas não mais do que isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2018 às 10:36)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM meteram e de que maneira a "pata"... em 48 horas aniquilaram tudo o que havia para aniquilar, mesmo Montalegre (vila) está no limite, quando parecia assegurada mais uma nevadita no perímetro urbano, moral da história, neve a menos de 12 horas nos modelos, pura ficção.


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tanto o GFS como o ECM meteram e de que maneira a "pata"... em 48 horas aniquilaram tudo o que havia para aniquilar, mesmo Montalegre (vila) está no limite, quando parecia assegurada mais uma nevadita no perímetro urbano, moral da história, neve a menos de 12 horas nos modelos, pura ficção.



Eu diria isso e mais : nos últimos tempos até  a precipitação a + 48 horas e pura ficção Modular.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 10:47)

Absurdo como nesta altura os modelos falham... normalmente esta confusão dá-se nas estações de transição.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Erraram os dois principais modelos, sobretudo o ECM que era o que estava melhor !
Pode ser que na próxima semana com o frio instalado se veja alguma neve a cotas de 500 metros ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2018 às 10:59)

joselamego disse:


> Pode ser que na próxima semana com o frio instalado se veja alguma neve a cotas de 500 metros ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Inocente!


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Inocente!


Sonhar é bom...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 11:04)

joselamego disse:


> Erraram os dois principais modelos, sobretudo o ECM que era o que estava melhor !
> Pode ser que na próxima semana com o frio instalado se veja alguma neve a cotas de 500 metros ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Talvez não na próxima semana mas o padrão que se instala agora promete! Qualquer semelhança com o início de Janeiro de 2009 é pura ficção :


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

A precipitação (como já discutido) será muito escassa quando o frio se instalar neste evento. Quase tudo no mar, ou como normal retido nas serras espanholas.

Ainda assim, tanto GFS como alguns mesoscalas têm alguma precipitação a formar-se na meseta espanhola e no interior português, em particular Domingo.
Não é muito provável, e a acontecer será escasso penso eu. Mas é diferente da precipitação retida que não chega cá. Afinal o geopotencial é relativamente baixo, é uma grande bolsa de ar frio em altitude, que pode ser suficiente para gerar um ou outro aguaceiro mesmo sobre o nosso território. Se vivesse no interior Norte e Centro, apesar de expectativas baixas, não "atirava a toalha ao chão" relativamente a essa possibilidade...


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

O ECM não errou só foi atrás do GFS que modela quase sempre melhor... Os dois com falhas e nenhum perfeito como as vezes querem fazer aqui parecer em relação ao ECM

 Venha a Frente fria que vai ser a única coisa de interessante, e depois dai para a frente logo se vê para aqueles dias entre 9 e 13 que espero que não tenha nada a ver com entradas frias mas sim com muita chuva que é o que importa mais este Ano.


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> Talvez não na próxima semana mas o padrão que se instala agora promete! Qualquer semelhança com o início de Janeiro de 2009 é pura ficção :



Em 2009 havia muito mais frio acumulado na Europa. O que nao é o caso agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Belíssima explicação. Mas tenho que discordar com a afirmação sobre o ver nevar a cotas baixas com entradas maritimas. Já o vi e aliás, acontece de uns 2/2 anos em média para altitudes entre 300-400m. E já agora um rumor curioso nesta zona: dizem que todos os anos neva pelo menos 1 vez no Cruzeiro, ponto "famoso" por aqui, aos 470m na serra do Muro (alt. máxima: 510m), aqui ao lado nas freguesias de Baltar/Vandoma.  Há 3 anos acompanho a meteorologia e agora posso confirmar o facto e saber porque acontece. Há anos que até neva 3/4 vezes no topo, quase sempre 1 com acumulação. Tudo isto derivado de entradas de N/NW. Não sei se o mesmo se pode aplicar noutras zonas mas pelo menos, assim é aqui e daí a minha expectativa com a neve.



Obrigado, c0ldPT . Talvez não me tenha expresso da melhor forma, embora também não tenha escrito no post que é impossível nevar a cotas baixas com massas de ar polares oceânicas. Aquilo que eu quis deixar bem presente acerca das entradas atlânticas (até porque eu caía nessa ilusão até há bem pouco tempo) é que é extremamente complicado vermos neve acumulada em altitudes muito baixas e entendo altitudes compreendidas no intervalo 0-300m, claro que já houve casos de alguns aguaceiros de neve com este tipo de entradas que já pintalgaram talvez até algumas superfícies (lembro-me disso por exemplo em Fevereiro de 2016) nas altitudes que acabo de referir. Porém, é muito complicado porque como é sabido temos de estar sempre à espera do pós-frontal e dos resquícios dos aguaceiros que surjam aquando o período mais frio, do mesmo modo é expectável que não neve por longos períodos, nem com muita intensidade. Por vezes até é mais fácil observar água-neve ou breves momentos de neve no litoral a altitudes mais baixas, do que propriamente em altitudes ligeiramente superiores no interior, isto porque no litoral a capacidade de descarga de ar frio por parte das células é muito superior, porque chegam com muito maior intensidade, e se o vento der uma ajuda e parar de soprar do quadrante oeste, melhor.

Agora embora eu saiba disto, o meu comportamento é exatamente o mesmo do @baojoao ou do @dahon, e fico sempre mergulhado nas expectativas infundadas de que possa ver nem que seja um ou outro floco perdido no meio das chuvadas, mas infelizmente aqui nem a isso tenho direito por norma... por isso já estou um pouco vacinado relativamente a este tipo de eventos...


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2018 às 14:29)

c0ldPT disse:


> Talvez não na próxima semana mas o padrão que se instala agora promete! Qualquer semelhança com o início de Janeiro de 2009 é pura ficção :







Se bem me recordo em 2009 tivemos ar frio continental, o que fez acumular frio suficiente para que uma entrada de SW fizesse nevar em muitos lados a cotas baixas, pena que a precipitação foi fraca durante quase todo dia, pelo menos aqui na Cova da Beira, apenas ao final no dia ela foi mais forte e ficou tudo branquinho, e porque o vento continuou de leste.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 14:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado, c0ldPT . Talvez não me tenha expresso da melhor forma, embora também não tenha escrito no post que é impossível nevar a cotas baixas com massas de ar polares oceânicas. Aquilo que eu quis deixar bem presente acerca das entradas atlânticas (até porque eu caía nessa ilusão até há bem pouco tempo) é que é extremamente complicado vermos neve acumulada em altitudes muito baixas e entendo altitudes compreendidas no intervalo 0-300m, claro que já houve casos de alguns aguaceiros de neve com este tipo de entradas que já pintalgaram talvez até algumas superfícies (lembro-me disso por exemplo em Fevereiro de 2016) nas altitudes que acabo de referir. Porém, é muito complicado porque como é sabido temos de estar sempre à espera do pós-frontal e dos resquícios dos aguaceiros que surjam aquando o período mais frio, do mesmo modo é expectável que não neve por longos períodos, nem com muita intensidade. Por vezes até é mais fácil observar água-neve ou breves momentos de neve no litoral a altitudes mais baixas, do que propriamente em altitudes ligeiramente superiores no interior, isto porque no litoral a capacidade de descarga de ar frio por parte das células é muito superior, porque chegam com muito maior intensidade, e se o vento der uma ajuda e parar de soprar do quadrante oeste, melhor.
> 
> Agora embora eu saiba disto, o meu comportamento é exatamente o mesmo do @baojoao ou do @dahon, e fico sempre mergulhado nas expectativas infundadas de que possa ver nem que seja um ou outro floco perdido no meio das chuvadas, mas infelizmente aqui nem a isso tenho direito por norma... por isso já estou um pouco vacinado relativamente a este tipo de eventos...



Neste tipo de situações pós-frontais é quando tenho mais probabilidade de trovoadas, granizo ou neve e seus derivados. Ainda no pós-frontal da Ana tive um aguaceiro com ecos roxos por aqui, coisa raríssima, granizo ao lotes lol. Aguaceiros desses durante uma tarde podem baixar mais de 6ºC a temperatura, como era de manhã e havia pouco frio em altura baixou apenas dos 7ºC para 5ºC no caso. No litoral Norte, as células mais vigorosas aparecem sempre nos pós-frontais, disso não há dúvidas.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 14:58)

Norther disse:


> Se bem me recordo em 2009 tivemos ar frio continental, o que fez acumular frio suficiente para que uma entrada de SW fizesse nevar em muitos lados a cotas baixas, pena que a precipitação foi fraca durante quase todo dia, pelo menos aqui na Cova da Beira, apenas ao final no dia ela foi mais forte e ficou tudo branquinho, e porque o vento continuou de leste.



Exato. Por aqui foi bem diferente, acumulou uns 5cm+ a pouco mais de 100m de altitude. Não era prevista quase precipitação nenhuma mas... Para relembrar, um vídeozito daqui dos arredores que mostra bem a acumulação na altura (não meu) :

Saudades, repetir-se-á um dia?


----------



## Torto 21 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

O IPMA já só fala na possibilidade de de neve acima dos 700m.
Tristeza de clima este.


----------



## Torto 21 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem chovido mais no deserto do que por cá, agora só falta nevar. Até ali na Argélia vai acumular mais do que na Serra da Estrela segundo esse mapa
> Tal como já disseram, se há climas deprimentes no Planeta, o nosso é um deles. Mesmo no verão, as montanhas do Rife, são fantásticas para eventos convectivos.


Tens razão, se há climas deprimentes o português é um deles.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2018 às 15:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Exato. Por aqui foi bem diferente, acumulou uns 5cm+ a pouco mais de 100m de altitude. Não era prevista quase precipitação nenhuma mas... Para relembrar, um vídeozito daqui dos arredores que mostra bem a acumulação na altura (não meu) :
> 
> Saudades, repetir-se-á um dia?





Aqui até acumulou mais mas foi com queda de neve entre as 17 e as 20 horas, com farrapas bem grandes e algo intensa, mas se fosse assim desde as 7 da manha que foi quando começou a cair, flocos de esferovite, tínhamos um nevão ai de uns 20 ou mais cm. A Cova da beira beneficia destas entradas com frio acumulado, éra quando caiam grandes nevões antigamente.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2018 às 15:34)

Pena a circulação da zona deprecionária levar a precipitação toda até Marrocos, pode ser que mude um pouco


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

250 m ~ pelos cálculos da saída das 12


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2018 às 16:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> 250 m ~ pelos cálculos da saída das 12


O problema é a precipitação...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Pós-frontais são sempre uma incógnita mesmo para alguns modelos globais que por vezes falham a modelar a precipitação no seu todo. Agora só com rezinhas


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2018 às 16:59)

jonas disse:


> O problema é a precipitação...


Sim mas a ocorrer deverá andar por aí, e o frio em altitude também é muito, é possível que
ocorra em alguns locais, vamos ver


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 17:10)

VimDePantufas disse:


> 250 m ~ pelos cálculos da saída das 12



Diria que no máximo dos máximos segundo esta saída, 350m, na horas mais frias. Alguma "água" (ou não) no extremo NW/Gerês/Alvão, cota de neve a 400/500m:


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 17:13)

Será que vou ter neve na Fóia ? Pelo que vejo na saída 12 GFS poderá cair alguma coisa!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Diria que no máximo dos máximos segundo esta saída, 350m, na horas mais frias. Alguma "água" (ou não) no extremo NW/Gerês/Alvão, cota de neve a 400/500m:


Muito interessante as manchas no Alentejo e Algarve. Acredito que este evento ainda possa surpreender.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

Norther disse:


> Pena a circulação da zona deprecionária levar a precipitação toda até Marrocos, pode ser que mude um pouco


Se aqui há algum culpado por nos desviar da precipitação e até em parte o frio, o principal culpado chama-se jet stream, reparem na diferença entre aquilo que era modelado inicialmente e o que está a ser modelado agora, não admira que tudo vá parar a Marrocos...

Antes:





Agora:


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Vamos lá lançar a loucura no fórum: 








Vá, o ARPEGE para já é o único modelo com cenário deste tipo, não vale a pena grandes esperanças.
É mais pela brincadeira a carta.

Ainda assim, reforço o que disse noutro post:

Está tudo já a dar o evento por morto no sentido do pós-frontal ser só no mar, ficar retido a Norte nas montanhas de Espanha, etc..
Tudo isso é verdade sim para o pós-frontal, é o típico claro.

Mas o que se calhar muitos ainda não viram bem nas cartas é que a "esperança" que há para o interior do país não é regime pós-frontal. É o facto de termos uma enorme bolsa de ar frio, possivelmente com pequenas "mini-nano-cut-off's" associadas que irá pairar sobre a península até Domingo à noite.
E essa situação poderá gerar precipitação convectiva até, sem ser o regime pós-frontal vindo do mar que apenas afectará o litoral Oeste e serras espanholas. Seria precipitação gerada sobre o interior da península. Totalmente diferente e muito mais interessante para as regiões do interior.

Sim, *o mais provável é essa parte mais instável ficar sobre Espanha*, e o evento apenas ser relevante em Espanha. A maior parte dos modelos assim o indica infelizmente...
Mas...
Para mim está longe de garantido que assim seja, vamos ver as próximas saídas, e em particular as saídas dos mesoscalares, para ver onde eventuais circulações de mesoscala fechadas poderão andar, e se alguma poderá atravessar parte do interior de Portugal continental, com chance de neve a cotas médias/baixas à sua passagem. E, *caso aconteça*, lembrem-se que estes sistemas são sempre muito limitados espacialmente, às vezes apenas uma área de dezenas de km's a deslocar-se lentamente, e que os modelos globais são basicamente "cegos" à sua existência, dada a tão pequena escala.

Mas para colocar um pouco de água na fervura, volto ao modo pessimista. O mais provável, mesmo neste 2º regime, é dar-se quase tudo do lado Espanhol.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Diria que no máximo dos máximos segundo esta saída, 350m, na horas mais frias. Alguma "água" (ou não) no extremo NW/Gerês/Alvão, cota de neve a 400/500m:


Pois ... efectivamente não faço a minima ideia, são meros cálculos que fiz, e foi o resultado obtido medenianamente.
Pode nem nevar, como poderá nevar aos 100. 200, 300, 400 500 ou 600 m


----------



## Torto 21 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

rozzo disse:


> Vamos lá lançar a loucura no fórum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu queria muito acreditar... mas o mais provável é não dar em nada


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 17:34)

Bem, realmente, focado no norte demais nem notei... Alentejo, Algarve, Extremadura e até Beira Baixa, 400m de cota de neve e precipitação. Quem menos ligou ao evento ainda vai levar com neve  Se se confirmar, conto com os vossos registos!


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2018 às 17:39)

Eu que já estava com uma grande desilusão neste evento com esta última saída voltou a dar um pouco mais de esperança de ver alguns flocos de neve mesmo sem acumulação. Eu sei que é quase impossível mas vamos esperar para ver. Os modelos andam sempre com avanços e recuos. Eu acho que a minha zona de Fátima/ Serra D aire é uma zona especial. Está entre a transição entre o clima mediterrâneo ( influência marítima) e o clima clima mediterrânico continentalizado ( típico do interior) . Por vezes quando dizem nas previsões precipitação a norte do sistema montejunto estrela, essa precipitação acaba quase sempre por aqui chegar. Da Serra D aire para baixo em direcção a Torres Novas aí o clima já é completamente diferente. O que me fascina na meteorologia é que nunca há 100% de certezas, há sempre lugar a surpresas.


----------



## Torto 21 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, realmente, focado no norte demais nem notei... Alentejo, Algarve, Extremadura e até Beira Baixa, 400m de cota de neve e precipitação. Quem menos ligou ao evento ainda vai levar com neve  Se se confirmar, conto com os vossos registos!


Posso ter esperança ou não? Não quero criar muitas expetativas para depois não acabar desiludido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:56)

*Neve pode estar a caminho da região no fim-de-semana*
*Acentuada descida de temperatura nas terras mais altas pode trazer um manto banco.*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera revela que a descida de temperatura anunciada para a próxima sexta-feira, dia 5, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, trará não apenas a ocorrência períodos de chuva, mas também a precipitação de neve nas terras altas. 

Segundo o IPMA, a queda de neve deverá descer gradualmente até à cota de 600 metros de altitude. Ou seja, na região, há pontos que, devido à sua altitude deverão ficar cobertos de branco. Além do tradicional Santo António das Neves, em Castanheira de Pera, ponto mais alto do distrito de Leiria, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Pedrógão Grande, as Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, com os seus 679 metros, reúnem condições para que neve.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/neve-pode-estar-caminho-da-regiao-no-fim-de-semana-7898


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Para relembrar, um vídeozito daqui dos arredores que mostra bem a acumulação na altura (não meu) :


Bem relembrado. Já não via a minha terra assim desde 2009...
Venha de lá mais disto, a malta agradece, mais ainda se for fim de semana.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2018 às 18:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> ECM 12Z: Menos frio aos 850hpa, mais aos 500hpa, andam todos loucos porra  -2ºC/-34ºC por aqui. Precipitação de "grilo":


Reparem... Precipitação no mar e em Espanha... Comentários para quê...


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 18:57)

A saída das 18Z é quase irrelevante mas promissora para Sábado. Certas zonas vão estar mesmo "rés-vés:










Acredito sinceramente, que se não existirem alterações de maior, Serra D'Aire , Fóia e até Montejunto poderão ver qualquer coisa sem acumulação de relevo.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

criz0r disse:


> A saída das 18Z é quase irrelevante mas promissora para Sábado. Certas zonas vão estar mesmo "rés-vés:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18Z?


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Corrigido em 850hPa. Sorry o lapso.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 19:12)

Normalmente só dou mais crédito aos 12Z, por isso irei manter-me por ai e o cenário não mudou grande coisa desde ontem.










Tinha apostado ontem em São Mamede mas sinceramente já não acredito.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

1ºC em Lisboa (34F)


----------



## dopedagain (3 Jan 2018 às 19:54)

Os pós frontais são uma lotaria... um dos maiores nevões no ano passado no Parque Nacional foi exactamente nestas circunstancias... Creio que pouco mais de 3mm de percipitação  estavam previstos e acumulou em alguns locais 30 ctms de neve ou mais...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2018 às 20:05)

Torto 21 disse:


> Posso ter esperança ou não? Não quero criar muitas expetativas para depois não acabar desiludido.


Esquece a neve, não haverá precipitação nesta zona sábado.
Quanto muito cairá um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, que poderá dar meia dúzia de flocos em zonas mais altas, mas não mais do que isso.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esquece a neve, não haverá precipitação nesta zona sábado.
> Quanto muito cairá um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, que poderá dar meia dúzia de flocos em zonas mais altas, mas não mais do que isso.



Mas...mas...tudo o que eu queria era isso  Um aguaceirito fraco que desse uns flocos aqui perto


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

Boa saída do GFS (18z) tendo em conta as circunstâncias.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2018 às 22:02)

Bom, sendo assim parece que nem me vou dar ao trabalho de passar a madrugada de papo para o ar...


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, sendo assim parece que nem me vou dar ao trabalho de passar a madrugada de papo para o ar...


Nem com uma carta assim? :


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem com uma carta assim? :


O problema é a precipitação que não vai existir....


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

joralentejano disse:


> O problema é a precipitação que não vai existir....


Verdade, eu ainda devo ter sorte e ver neve na Fóia! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade, eu ainda devo ter sorte e ver neve na Fóia!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim, pelo menos um flocos ainda deves ver.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 22:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, pelo menos um flocos ainda deves ver.


E vou para lá , tiro fotos e faço vídeo, para todos ficarem com inveja. ..ehhhh estou a brincar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

joralentejano disse:


> O problema é a precipitação que não vai existir....



Ah não? Mas andará por perto.  Também a maior probabilidade de precipitação será á tarde, de madrugada isto no máximo:




Na fóia penso que poderá acumular...  @joselamego


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, pelo menos um flocos ainda deves ver.


Tenho que ver a melhor hora para eu subir até à Fóia...tenho que ir na hora exata ....bingoooooooooo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

joselamego disse:


> Tenho que ver a melhor hora para eu subir até à Fóia...tenho que ir na hora exata ....bingoooooooooo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A seguir ao almoço, boa precipitação.  Talvez até acumule de manhã 1cm ou não...


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 22:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> A seguir ao almoço, boa precipitação.  Talvez até acumule de manhã 1cm ou não...


1 cm....uauuuu. vou mesmo subir ....só paro na neve ...até faço um boneco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 22:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ah não? Mas andará por perto.  Também a maior probabilidade de precipitação será á tarde, de madrugada isto no máximo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, mesmo por isso, penso que não vale a pena ficar acordado. A partir das horas em que haverá grande condições para nevar, já os aguaceiros se ficam apenas junto à costa. 


joselamego disse:


> Tenho que ver a melhor hora para eu subir até à Fóia...tenho que ir na hora exata ....bingoooooooooo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É questão de ires acompanhando o radar e se se aproximar algum aguaceiro, tentas subir se as condições não estiverem muito adversas, claro.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

Amanhã já vou preparar as minhas botas , casaco quente , medronho ...
Cota a rondar os 650 metros ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

Bem, tudo o que for elevações acima dos 400m a uns 10/15km do mar no Litoral Oeste, vale a pena espreitar entre a noite de sexta e manhã de sábado. Precipitação residual mas, uns flocos já não era mau


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2018 às 00:58)

Será que pode cair algo gelado na Serra de Montejunto aqui em Alenquer?


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2018 às 01:11)

jamestorm disse:


> Será que pode cair algo gelado na Serra de Montejunto aqui em Alenquer?


Segundo as previsões actuais, havendo aguaceiros no pós frontal, essa é uma possibilidade bastante razoável. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem com uma carta assim? :



Bom, se eu soubesse interpretar essa carta como deve ser, talvez ponderasse mudar de ideias...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 02:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, se eu soubesse interpretar essa carta como deve ser, talvez ponderasse mudar de ideias...


O frio está lá, mas falta a precipitação nas horas de maior frio!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 02:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, se eu soubesse interpretar essa carta como deve ser, talvez ponderasse mudar de ideias...



Na minha opinião, não sei se vale a pena mudar de ideias, mas é melhor darmos a sentença ao longo dia de hoje depois das últimas saídas dos modelos antes do evento... Nessa carta a única coisa que se viu foi uma pequeníssima descida das temperaturas aos 850hPa, e também uma pequeníssima aproximação das correntes de jato, que podem potenciar mais aguaceiros em especial nas regiões do litoral... Por outras palavras está tudo na prática igual, precipitação quase ausente ou mesmo inexistente no período mais frio, se bem que nesta última saída e devido aos fatores que enumerei, as chances de aguaceiros saíram um pouquinho mais reforçadas, pelo que com muita sorte ainda se poderá assistir a algum aguaceiro perdido pelo menos até ao início da madrugada, mas é muito complicado precisar horas ou locais nestes casos

E não esquecer também a madrugada de Domingo, na qual poderão chegar na melhor das hipóteses alguns resquícios de uma depressão que se vai instalar no interior espanhol, no entanto as probabilidades desta precipitação cá chegar talvez ainda sejam mais reduzidas que a probabilidade de haver aguaceiros na madrugada de sábado. Tudo vai depender do geopotencial da depressão em si, também da sua localização, uma panóplia de fatores que podem ajudar a chegada de precipitação ou deixá-la às portas da fronteira...


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2018 às 02:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> precipitação quase ausente ou mesmo inexistente no período mais frio


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 02:59)

Orion disse:


>



Se o objetivo era provocar-me mais azia que aquela que já tenho por a precipitação passar toda ao lado conseguiste e em dose dupla, porque nem frio, nem precipitação Vou pensar mudar-me para os pólos, agora até neva mais depressa no Algarve, nem vale pena... Ao menos nos pólos ou algures no Alasca, Canadá etc, posso fazer a minha própria precipitação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 08:13)

Resumindo, a dormir é que eu estou bem!


----------



## cepp1 (4 Jan 2018 às 08:45)

Eu leio este forum e parece-me que moro num pais diferente!!!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (4 Jan 2018 às 10:37)

Quem nos dera termos chuva sob a forma de água, quanto mais andarmos a pedir neve. Há uns dias a discussão era se a chuva era muita ou pouca. Agora parece um fórum de discussão norueguês. Já damos a chuva como adquirida (e a distribuição nem sequer será muito uniforme), então vamos lá falar de neve. Há alguma imaturidade por aqui.


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2018 às 10:56)

A partir de certa altura não vale a pena olhar para os modelos. Como se costuma dizer, "os dados estão lançados". Agora é esperar e passar para o Nowcasting.
Nos últimos anos em que vi nevar em Viseu em momento algum havia certezas, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2018 às 10:59)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Quem nos dera termos chuva sob a forma de água, quanto mais andarmos a pedir neve. Há uns dias a discussão era se a chuva era muita ou pouca. Agora parece um fórum de discussão norueguês. Já damos a chuva como adquirida (e a distribuição nem sequer será muito uniforme), então vamos lá falar de neve. Há alguma imaturidade por aqui.


Qual imaturidade ? Que se saiba isto é um fórum de metereologia, logo não vejo onde exista imaturidade alguma !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2018 às 11:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Resumindo, a dormir é que eu estou bem!



Dormir e sonhar com ela... porque nestes novos tempos... só em sonhos...


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Quem nos dera termos chuva sob a forma de água, quanto mais andarmos a pedir neve. Há uns dias a discussão era se a chuva era muita ou pouca. Agora parece um fórum de discussão norueguês. Já damos a chuva como adquirida (e a distribuição nem sequer será muito uniforme), então vamos lá falar de neve. Há alguma imaturidade por aqui.



A maioria dos apaixonados pela Meteo portugueses sonham com a neve! É normal estas discussoes. Se fossemos Nordicos estariamos a sonhar com os dias de calor ou sem neve. Eu estou na Bélgica e anseio todos os dias para ver neve ou ter um Inverno mais frio do que tinha em Portugal.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

hurricane disse:


> A maioria dos apaixonados pela Meteo portugueses sonham com a neve! É normal estas discussoes. Se fossemos Nordicos estariamos a sonhar com os dias de calor ou sem neve. Eu estou na Bélgica e anseio todos os dias para ver neve ou ter um Inverno mais frio do que tinha em Portugal.


Concordo totalmente! 
Venha a neve!O aemet baixa cota para 200.
Uma célula perdida e Puff... fez-se chocapic!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2018 às 11:30)




----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Concordo totalmente!
> Venha a neve!O aemet baixa cota para 200.
> Uma célula perdida e Puff... fez-se chocapic!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



200? Eu vejo que no máximo 400m no sul da Galiza, em Tui e Lobios


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 11:34)

Bolas! Agora é que dava jeito morar no Porto 

Peneda-Gerês, Alvão, Marão, Freita, Montesinho etc é só escolher,






Se ficar assim até 2ªfeira não me importo nada,


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 11:35)

Era o que mais faltava agora uma pessoa não poder desejar ver o elemento branco. Imaturidade é capaz de haver alguma por aqui, como em todo o lado,aliás, mas tenho muitas dúvidas que resida na vontade de ver nevar...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

dahon disse:


> A partir de certa altura não vale a pena olhar para os modelos. Como se costuma dizer, "os dados estão lançados". Agora é esperar e passar para o Nowcasting.
> Nos últimos anos em que vi nevar em Viseu em momento algum havia certezas, antes pelo contrário.



O que tu queres é que eu passe a noite a olhar para o ar sem dormir...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia a todos e bom ano novo. As baterias das maquinas já estão a postos para os próximos dias . Agora é só acompanhar.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2018 às 12:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Era o que mais faltava agora uma pessoa não poder desejar ver o elemento branco. Imaturidade é capaz de haver alguma por aqui, como em todo o lado,aliás, mas tenho muitas dúvidas que resida na vontade de ver nevar...


Concordo, acho que não há imaturidade nenhuma em desejar neve, e só estamos aqui a discutir porque existe essa possibilidade, embora saibamos que neste momento o mais importante é a chuva ( pelo menos falo por mim).
Imaturidade é o que eu tenho visto nas redes sociais de alguma pessoas, a queixarem-se da chuva e dos dias nublados quando o país está em seca.


----------



## AMFC (4 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

Com as recentes previsões acho que até montejunto tem boas hipóteses de ver alguma neve. Eu estive lá da última vez, 2 ou 3 anos atrás, levei com uma granizada maluca que até assustou e depois caíram uns aguaceiros de neve, não acumulou mas deu para passar um bom bocado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2018 às 12:34)

AMFC disse:


> Com as recentes previsões acho que até montejunto tem boas hipóteses de ver alguma neve. Eu estive lá da última vez, 2 ou 3 anos atrás, levei com uma granizada maluca que até assustou e depois caíram uns aguaceiros de neve, não acumulou mas deu para passar um bom bocado.



Há estrada até lá cima? Nunca lá fui, pelo menos a vista deve ser fantástica.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Na fóia também deverá cair alguma neve. Talvez madrugada de sexta para sábado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2018 às 12:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Há estrada até lá cima? Nunca lá fui, pelo menos a vista deve ser fantástica.



Tem sim, e tem uma bela vista!
Foi precisamente aí que vi nevar decentemente pela última vez, no evento do final de Fevereiro de 2016:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-na-serra-de-montejunto-27-fevereiro-2016.8636/

E chegou a acumular alguma coisa no solo, até mesmo na zona da Real Fábrica do Gelo, um bom bocado abaixo do topo do Montejunto.




joselamego disse:


> Na fóia também deverá cair alguma neve. Talvez madrugada de sexta para sábado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Segundo a última saída do GFS, o melhor dia aí até seria Domingo, tem bastante precipitação, com cota a rondar os 700m. Poderia ser algo memorável para o local em questão.
Mas vamos ver as próximas saídas...
https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=MONCHIQUE&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 12:54)

rozzo disse:


> Segundo a última saída do GFS, o melhor dia aí até seria Domingo, tem bastante precipitação, com cota a rondar os 700m. Poderia ser algo memorável para o local em questão.
> Mas vamos ver as próximas saídas...
> https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=MONCHIQUE&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m


Resta ver as próximas saídas...poderá ser memorável 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2018 às 13:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> 200? Eu vejo que no máximo 400m no sul da Galiza, em Tui e Lobios


Celanova


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Celanova


Com essa probabilidade de precipitação mais vale nem falar em cotas loool


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

Faz sentido em falar em cotas (sábado de manhã) para locais no máximo a uns 15-20km do mar, e precipitação fraca.




Atenção especial á Serra d'Arga que pode ver algo mais significativo.


----------



## AMFC (4 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Então foi nesse dia que eu lá fui, estava lá um tipo sim, serias tu ????
Caiu uma granizada tremenda e eu vim para baixo,com receio de ficar lá preso, já a derrapar feito maluco na carrinha, e depois começaram a cair uns flocos.
A caminho da serra vi uma forte trovoada ao longe que deitou uma camada enorme de granizo na A8, nem sei como consegui passar essa zona. 

PS- Já vi o link que meteste, então foi esse nesse dia mesmo que lá fui, e foi esse granizo que filmaste apanhei na A8.



rozzo disse:


> Tem sim, e tem uma bela vista!
> Foi precisamente aí que vi nevar decentemente pela última vez, no evento do final de Fevereiro de 2016:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-na-serra-de-montejunto-27-fevereiro-2016.8636/
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Jan 2018 às 14:42)

Eu também estava lá com o carro parado no cruzamento que vai para a real fabrica do gelo,  porque estava já a derrapar na estrada e estavam a cair uns belos aguaceiros de neve e a acumular ligeiramente. Subi depois mais tarde mas só até à fabrica do gelo, a nevar. Foi um passeio extraordinário!


----------



## Intruso (4 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

No domingo tenciono ir até ao Marão, terei sorte quando a neve?


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 15:48)

Meteogramas do GFS assim é que são precisos com reposição de frio e com mais uns resquícios extras de aguaceiros:


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 16:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Meteogramas do GFS assim é que são precisos com reposição de frio e com mais uns resquícios extras de aguaceiros:



Interessante... como já tens o meteograma das 12z? A mim só deve aparecer pelas 16:40h


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 16:13)

Nem um floco vou ver é sempre a mesma porcaria, até no Algarve vai nevar, não vai haver precipitação aqui, belo fiasco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2018 às 16:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Com essa probabilidade de precipitação mais vale nem falar em cotas loool


Coldpt quando a 528dam está presente é  possível.
Basta perderes um pouco de tempo a ler a descritiva do ipma.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 16:15)

Boa actualização do GFS para a neve. 
Estou a ver uma romaria às Serras do Norte e Centro no Sábado 









Estou a ponderar seriamente uma visita ao Montejunto no Sábado , aquela previsão para o Noroeste Espanhol promete.


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 16:18)

Os modelos estão—me a pôr os cabelos em pé
Provavelmente vou ter de me deslocar à Estrela.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2018 às 16:19)

Torto 21 disse:


> Nem um floco vou ver é sempre a mesma porcaria, até no Algarve vai nevar, não vai haver precipitação aqui, belo fiasco


Já se sabe que os pós frontais são bastante imprevisíveis e mesmo assim insistem em matar o evento...


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 16:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Coldpt quando a 528dam está presente é  possível.
> Basta perderes um pouco de tempo a ler a descritiva do ipma.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Sim, mas os aguaceiros devem ficar no oceano devido ao jet stream que os põe a passar de raspão ou a entrar muito ligeiramente na costa. O que pode valer é haver potencial convectivo principalmente á tarde. Recuso-me a matar o evento já, e aposto em supresas. Afinal -34ºC/-35ºC aos 500hpa é muito frio em altura o que pode gerar aguaceiros (acho). E os -4ºC aos 850hpa prometem cotas pouco habituais caso (e onde) haja a dita precipitação.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

O gfs volta a meter mais precipitação mas continua a ser no litoral, se fosse mais para o interior daria muito boas acumulações de neve nas serras do interior norte e centro, não sei se vou ao há serra do montejunto no próximo sábado, pelas previsões pode ser que tenha alguma sorte, nem que seja água-neve.


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já se sabe que os pós frontais são bastante imprevisíveis e mesmo assim insistem em matar o evento...


Sim já estou a matar o evento, pois tem grandes possibilidades de ser um fiasco.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

Torto 21 disse:


> Os modelos estão—me a pôr os cabelos em pé
> Provavelmente vou ter de me deslocar à Estrela.



A maior probabilidade para a tua zona é no período 21h-00h de amanhã. Precisamente no pós-frontal como o @Tiagolco disse e bem, aos 1025m de São Mamede é bem possível, tudo vai depender da ocorrência ou não de precipitação.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2018 às 16:32)

Para quem vive no Porto, qual o local e dia/hora com mais potencial para ver neve, caso haja?


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 16:41)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs volta a meter mais precipitação mas continua a ser no litoral, se fosse mais para o interior daria muito boas acumulações de neve nas serras do interior norte e centro, não sei se vou ao há serra do montejunto no próximo sábado, pelas previsões pode ser que tenha alguma sorte, nem que seja água-neve.


No Montejunto eu arriscaria até acumulação. Talvez uns flocos/água-neve seja na serra de Sintra acima dos 400m.  Mais acima ainda na Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros até poderia pegar nas partes mais altas


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 16:42)

criz0r disse:


> A maior probabilidade para a tua zona é no período 21h-00h de amanhã. Precisamente no pós-frontal como o @Tiagolco disse e bem, aos 1025m de São Mamede é bem possível, tudo vai depender da ocorrência ou não de precipitação.


O problema é mesmo esse, não haver precipitação.
Arranco amanhã para a Estrela.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 16:49)

O modelo HIRLAM, usado pela AEMET, está bastante curioso quanto á precipitação  Também o GFS "melhorou" ligeiramente na precipitação e frio.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2018 às 17:06)

300 m 250 m ... A serra de santa justa fica a mais de 300 m ... Será que ?? ...

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Bem o gfs melhorou ligeiramente no frio e precipitação, pode ser que ainda haja alguma surpresa, pode ser que eu ainda tenha alguma surpresa, pode ser que com um aguaceiro mais intenso ocorra água neve .


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

Stinger disse:


> 300 m 250 m ... A serra de santa justa fica a mais de 300 m ... Será que ?? ...
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk



Aqui a questão é a precipitação, as cotas acredito poderem descer aos 350m com a nova run do gfs. Nas horas com mais frio em altura e á superfície não haverá precipitação quase de certeza, senão acreditaria em flocos aos 200/250m, localmente e no norte.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Jan 2018 às 17:46)

O frio em altitude vai ser imenso... Espero mesmo que haja precipitação porque assim qualquer lugar a uma altitude média-baixa no centro e norte do país podia ter neve...
Acho que os valores mencionados nas previsões são bastante fiáveis, mas se vivesse no litoral norte a 400 m de altitude ficaria bastante entusiasmado com a última saída do GFS. O frio é incrivelmente intenso em altitude. Que venha mais alguns aguaceiros e aos 400 até é possível neve.
Já que aqui o frio são 10 graus aproveitem ao máximo. Votos de muita neve aos colegas do continente!


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:01)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> O frio em altitude vai ser imenso... Espero mesmo que haja precipitação porque assim qualquer lugar a uma altitude média-baixa no centro e norte do país podia ter neve...
> Acho que os valores mencionados nas previsões são bastante fiáveis, mas se vivesse no litoral norte a 400 m de altitude ficaria bastante entusiasmado com a última saída do GFS. O frio é incrivelmente intenso em altitude. Que venha mais alguns aguaceiros e aos 400 até é possível neve.
> Já que aqui o frio são 10 graus aproveitem ao máximo. Votos de muita neve aos colegas do continente!


Sorte só para alguns... outros se quiserem ver alguma coisa no fim—de—semana vão ter de fazer mais de 150kms.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:07)

Boas.. a ocorrer neve, granizo, água neve ou wherever no Montejunto, qual a melhor hora para lá ir? Tou a pensar seriamente em la ir 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Eu se for há serra do montejunto arrancarei de manhã bem cedinho no sábado, vamos ver se eu tenho sorte de ver neve, caso ocorra um aguaceiro intenso é capaz de acumular e as cotas de neve andarão pelos 400m.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

Já se começa a notar a instabilidade, cheguei agora da montanha. No minho chove à duas semanas seguidas. voltamos aos bons e velhos tempos. No Gerês é certo acumular bem, é sempre onde chove mais em Portugal continental... lá por volta das 12/15 já deve ter uma boa camada, nada memoravel mas já é algo em um país que a neve é uma raridade!


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

O clima deste país é o mais deprimente da Europa, raros são os locais onde a neve abunda.
Já não bastava isto, e já começam a cortar na chuva também


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2018 às 19:00)

*Vêm aí chuva, vento e frio. Siga os conselhos da Proteção Civil.*

Proteção Civil deixa vários avisos e medidas preventivas para lidar com o agravamento do estado do tempo, previsto para os próximos dias.

Quinze distritos de Portugal continental estão sob aviso amarelo esta quinta-feira devido à agitação marítima, vento forte, chuva e queda de neve.

Nas próximas 24 horas, espera-se mesmo um agravamento das condições meteorológicas.
Por esse motivo, a Proteção Civil decidiu deixar vários avisos e medidas preventivas para lidar com o agravamento do estado do tempo.

A partir da manhã desta sexta-feira, os períodos de chuva poderão ser fortes, com aguaceiros intensos, que podem ser acompanhados de granizo e de trovoada.

Já o vento soprará forte – até 45k/h, com rajados até 70km/h -, sendo que nas terras altas as rajadas poderão chegar mesmo aos 90 km/h.

A juntar a tudo isto, a temperatura vai começar a descer substancialmente, sobretudo nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Devido a estas condições meteorológicas, a Proteção Civil alerta para o piso rodoviário escorregadio, com eventuais lençóis de água e gelo, para a possibilidade de inundações em zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis e em estruturas urbanas com deficiências de drenagem, bem como para danos em estruturas e a possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores, devido ao vento forte.

Feito o alerta, o melhor é mesmo prevenir, uma vez que, dessa forma poderá minimizar os efeitos das condições meteorológicas.

Em baixo, confira os conselhos da Proteção Civil para as próximas 24 horas:




Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima;

Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;

Proceder à colocação das correntes de neve nas viaturas, sempre que se circular nas áreas atingidas pela queda de neve;

Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível acumulação de neve e formação de lençóis de água nas vias;

Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas;

Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;

Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;

Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a galgamentos costeiros, evitando se possível a circulação e permanência nestes locais;

Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=926939


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2018 às 20:12)

Torto 21 disse:


> O clima deste país é o mais deprimente da Europa, raros são os locais onde a neve abunda.
> Já não bastava isto, e já começam a cortar na chuva também



Repete lá só pela milésima vez que pode ser que o clima mude..


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2018 às 20:14)

Na comunicação social já andam a anunciar vagas de frio extremas e neve apenas na serra da Estrela
Calados estavam melhores.


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na comunicação social já andam a anunciar vagas de frio extremas e neve apenas na serra da Estrela
> Calados estavam melhores.



Apenas na serra da Estrela? Hum... Ainda bem que aqui se pode dizer tudo sem meter a cabeça no cepo ou possibilidade de apostar a dinheiro...


----------



## Francisco Afonso (4 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

até mete piada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> até mete piada


Este mapa é  relativo a?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este mapa é  relativo a?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Possibilidade de precipitação, AEMET.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2018 às 20:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este mapa é  relativo a?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Probabilidade de precipitação superior a 0.5mm no sábado.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (4 Jan 2018 às 20:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este mapa é  relativo a?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


precipitação > ou = a 0.5 mm


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2018 às 20:50)

Torto 21 disse:


> O clima deste país é o mais deprimente da Europa, raros são os locais onde a neve abunda.
> Já não bastava isto, e já começam a cortar na chuva também



Vamos lá animar alguém. @Torto 21 que altitude máxima tem Marvão? Cerca de 865 metros no ponto mais alto. Agora repara bem no seguinte gráfico:





A altitude mencionada é menos 200 metros da realidade. Agora voltemos ao gráfico. O que é que ele diz? Nas últimas seis horas de precipitação na sexta-feira, a cota de neve desce bruscamente dos 1140 para os 300 metros. Se aliares isso à fase final do dia, mesmo que não haja Sol visível, por causa das nuvens, o topo das mesmas é influenciada pelo Sol. O que aconteceu nos últimos dias assim que o Sol se põe? Um frio do caraças...
Tanta conversa para dizer-lhe o seguinte: sobe a Marvão, aproveita o chocolate quente no "O Castelo" e desfruta da neve. Se mesmo assim não nevar, o chocolate ninguém te tira


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

Alguém da zona de Viseu está a pensar roubar horas à cama para ver o que dá ou estão sem qualquer expectativa?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2018 às 20:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na comunicação social já andam a anunciar vagas de frio extremas e neve apenas na serra da Estrela
> Calados estavam melhores.


Não há mais serras para além da Estrela? E o Gerês? E o Marão? E o Alvão? Ou até serras de altitude mais baixa, como São Mamede? Ou então Monchique? Ou até mesmo Sintra?
Por que é que negas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas razoáveis?
Só porque não está prevista precipitação é impossível nevar?
Quantos eventos é que já nos surpreenderam? Por que é que o próximo não nos poderá surpreender?


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não há mais serras para além da Estrela? E o Gerês? E o Marão? E o Alvão? Ou até serras de altitude mais baixa, como São Mamede? Ou então Monchique? Ou até mesmo Sintra?
> Por que é que negas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas razoáveis?
> Só porque não está prevista precipitação é impossível nevar?
> Quantos eventos é que já nos surpreenderam? Por que é que o próximo não nos poderá surpreender?


Ora lê lá bem o que eu disse.
Eu disse que não ia nevar em Sintra, em Monchique ou noutro ponto qualquer?
O que eu disse foi o facto de ter ouvido na comunicação social,a falarem de vagas de frio extremas e neve apenas na serra da Estrela, o que é completamente absurdo e não corresponde à realidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 21:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguém da zona de Viseu está a pensar roubar horas à cama para ver o que dá ou estão sem qualquer expectativa?



Eu estou, mas porque sou doido e nestes eventos deixo-me dominar pela irracionalidade, e esqueço as condições geográficas do buraco em que vivo e o percurso oceânico do frioSe visse um floco deitava logo um foguete


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2018 às 21:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ora lê lá bem o que eu disse.
> Eu disse que não ia nevar em Sintra, em Monchique ou noutro ponto qualquer?
> O que eu disse foi o facto de ter ouvido na comunicação social,a falarem de vagas de frio extremas e neve apenas na serra da Estrela, o que é completamente absurdo e não corresponde à realidade.


Pensava que estavas a ser irónico. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 21:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguém da zona de Viseu está a pensar roubar horas à cama para ver o que dá ou estão sem qualquer expectativa?


Eu vou estar atento/acordado, mas sem grandes expectativas....


----------



## Torto 21 (4 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos lá animar alguém. @Torto 21 que altitude máxima tem Marvão? Cerca de 865 metros no ponto mais alto. Agora repara bem no seguinte gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual chocolate qual quê, um copito de medronho que sabe bem melhor
Tens razão,  peço desculpa pela postura que tenho tido, mas eu sou muito ansioso e quando se fala de neve pior.
Vou tentar ter outra postura aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

Torto 21 disse:


> Qual chocolate qual quê, um copito de medronho que sabe bem melhor



Bebe o chocolate, pois depois não tens teleférico até Alvarrões  Há dois anos que bem que soube, quando nevava lá fora e quase em mais nenhum sitio nevou.

Falta de neve? Vives no "Congelador do Alto Alentejo" e de vez em quando tens neve da boa para a alegria do povo  Calma, que se ainda ninguém reparou, pode ser que haja "repetição da jogada na próxima terça-feira, mas desta vez ao amanhecer. Sei que nunca serão nevões dos antigos, tais como vivi há 35 anos, mas ainda o ano passado tive sorte e foram só 15 minutos, mas deu para brincar e sair depressa por causa da GNR


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> roubar horas à cama



Deitas-te com as galinhas??? Precipitação e possibilidade de alguma neve em Viseu, entre as 18 de amanhã e as 00 horas de sábado. É o que disse em relação a Marvão, o anoitecer será crucial para alguma precipitação de neve. Para jogares pelo seguro, alguma serra com mais de 700 metros perto e irás ter sorte


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite
De momento vento moderado de SSO, com rajadas
Sem chuva de momento
T- 14.3; HR- 86%
hPa - 1021


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

Hmm...aumentou um pouco a chance de precipitação nesta saída das 18z para todo o litoral Oeste pelo menos Os aguaceiros nesta run tomariam uma deslocação mais SW, contrário ás outras runs onde seria mais NNW/N. Com isto os aguaceiros terão maior chance de entrar em terra e atingir regiões um pouco mais interiores na madrugada de sábado penso


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Deitas-te com as galinhas??? Precipitação e possibilidade de alguma neve em Viseu, entre as 18 de amanhã e as 00 horas de sábado. É o que disse em relação a Marvão, o anoitecer será crucial para alguma precipitação de neve. Para jogares pelo seguro, alguma serra com mais de 700 metros perto e irás ter sorte



De modo algum! Deito-me até bastante tarde, regra geral (sem estar a ver se neva), algures entre as 2 e as 3 da manhã. Deslocar-me não será uma hipótese e vivo no centro da cidade, julgo nem chegar bem aos 500 metros, se bem que neste caso o problema será a falta de precipitação e não a altitude.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

Nickname disse:


> Eu vou estar atento/acordado, mas sem grandes expectativas....



Então se acontecer alguma coisa, grita que eu devo acordar!


----------



## tone (4 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> até mete piada



Só visto, contado ninguém acredita!
Isto não é o AA, é outro fenómeno qualquer. 
Como é possível estarmos rodeados quase na perfeição pela escassa pricipitaçao?
Alguém explica?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu estou, mas porque sou doido e nestes eventos deixo-me dominar pela irracionalidade, e esqueço as condições geográficas do buraco em que vivo e o percurso oceânico do frioSe visse um floco deitava logo um foguete



Como te entendo. No ano passado, já em Março, ainda lavei as vistas mas porque fiquei acordada até horas indecentes. E tinha que me levantar muito cedo de manhã. Quem acordou lá pelas 8h30/9h, já não viu nada. Eu ainda vi nevar e acumular um pouco nos carros e nos telhados. Não fossem as fotos e os vídeos, e haveria quem não acreditasse em mim!


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

tone disse:


> Só visto, contado ninguém acredita!
> Isto não é o AA, é outro fenómeno qualquer.
> Como é possível estarmos rodeados quase na perfeição pela escassa pricipitaçao?
> Alguém explica?


Talvez por causa da área ardida nos últimos incêndios eu já pensei nisso talvez tenha alguma influência


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

O GFS é sempre o mesmo, já a dar expectativas, alguns locais aqui perto tem agora precipitação escassa toda a madrugada de sábado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2018 às 00:08)

dvieira disse:


> Talvez por causa da área ardida nos últimos incêndios eu já pensei nisso talvez tenha alguma influência



Acho que tem simplesmente a haver com o facto de depois das 00h de Sábado a frente fria (com o grosso da precipitação) estar a abandonar Portugal e atravessar progressivamente Espanha de oeste para leste e cumulativamente a isso com o facto de os aguaceiros do pós-frontal se deslocarem de norte para sul e não conseguirem atravessar as montanhas da Galiza intactos (falta de humidade ou calor à superfície para os alimentar, daí no litoral haver mais probabilidade de precipitação).


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho que tem simplesmente a haver com o facto de depois das 00h de Sábado a frente fria (com o grosso da precipitação) estar a abandonar Portugal e atravessar progressivamente Espanha de oeste para leste e cumulativamente a isso com o facto de os aguaceiros do pós-frontal se deslocarem de norte para sul e não conseguirem atravessar as montanhas da Galiza intactos (falta de humidade ou calor à superfície para os alimentar, daí no litoral haver mais probabilidade de precipitação).



Exato. Embora nesta run a direção dos aguaceiros esteja mais para SW do que para S.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

c0ldPT disse:


> O GFS é sempre o mesmo, já a dar expectativas, alguns locais aqui perto tem agora precipitação escassa toda a madrugada de sábado


Nestes ultimos anos vi sempre a nevar no cruzeiro,espero que este inverno não seja excepção!


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nestes ultimos anos vi sempre a nevar no cruzeiro,espero que este inverno não seja excepção!


O ditado não falha não te preocupes


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 00:50)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho que tem simplesmente a haver com o facto de depois das 00h de Sábado a frente fria (com o grosso da precipitação) estar a abandonar Portugal e atravessar progressivamente Espanha de oeste para leste e cumulativamente a isso com o facto de os aguaceiros do pós-frontal se deslocarem de norte para sul e não conseguirem atravessar as montanhas da Galiza intactos (falta de humidade ou calor à superfície para os alimentar, daí no litoral haver mais probabilidade de precipitação).





c0ldPT disse:


> Exato. Embora nesta run a direção dos aguaceiros esteja mais para SW do que para S.



Partilho essa opinião sim, a questão da humidade também pode ser viável, mas aquilo que me parece ser preponderante é o núcleo demissionário de baixo geopotencial que se vai alojar no interior espanhol ao longo do dia de Sábado. Este núcleo vai reativar a instabilidade e criar mais precipitação mesmo durante a passagem da frente que entretanto já nos afetou. 

Entretanto, há algo interessante nas últimas saídas do GFS em particular para a madrugada de Domingo, reparem na tentativa de organização daquele núcleo depressionáro ao lado de Lisboa a 60h, seria interessante a sua intensificação e migração para o interior de PT Cont., mas parece muito complicado de isso acontecer, no entanto, na saída das 06z aquilo que eu estou a falar era mostrado, o núcleo entrava dentro de PT Cont. já muito enfraquecido. Este cenário a ter que acontecer teria que ser mesmo na metade centro/sul do país, porque efetivamente parece haver ar muito seco instalado no norte e também não há movimentos verticais vigorosos que possam fortalecer a depressão...  Apesar de tudo, mesmo como está a ser modelado este núcleo, daria para criar precipitação no litoral centro com cotas ainda nos 400/500m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 02:12)

As superfícies frontais frias que nos vão afetar parecem estar "a perder gás" no que toca à convecção, algum fator poderá estar a provocar a sua desorganização:


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 07:33)

Boas,
O  GFS continua a dar alguma (muito pouca) precipitação nesta madrugada mas,agora é nowcasting e ter sorte.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 07:43)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> Chegou o dia...agora é nowcasting e ter sorte.



Chegou e chegou forte a frente, oxalá seja um bom prenúncio para o pós-frontal!  Gfs continua a prever alguma precipitação residual durante a madrugada. Veremos se os aguaceiros entram no nosso Portugal


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 09:43)




----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 09:47)

O Pós-frontal parece-me razoável,


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 09:59)

criz0r disse:


> O Pós-frontal parece-me razoável,


Verdade, tem bom aspeto


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 10:37)

Esta saída do GFS continua a não descartar alguma surpresa no Montejunto, Aire e na Fóia,


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

Alguem sabe se foi emitido algum alerta amarelo ou laranja para alguns distritos do pais hoje?? Não ouvi nem vi nada e por muito menos ja vi alertas


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

cepp1 disse:


> Alguem sabe se foi emitido algum alerta amarelo ou laranja para alguns distritos do pais hoje?? Não ouvi nem vi nada e por muito menos ja vi alertas



ipma lançou avisos: (e para amanhã agitação maritima fica aviso laranja)







não se ouve nada porque a comunicação social de cá não quer saber de meteorologia, eu aposto que vão falar quando os avisos já tiverem acabado, que é o normal cá


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

criz0r disse:


> Esta saída do GFS continua a não descartar alguma surpresa no Montejunto, Aire e na Fóia,



É provável que caia alguma coisa na serra d'Aire sim. E mesmo nos concelhos altos de Leiria como Castanheira de Pera o meteograma preve queda de neve. Madrid também deverá levar com neve.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 11:00)

Por acaso até falaram ontem, mas para dizer parvoeiras como vagas de frio severas.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

Temperatura nas próximas horas vai baixar assim como a humidade, esta última mais significativamente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 12:15)

Na imagem do satélite surge algo curioso: enquanto as nuvens mais altas parecem seguir no sentido SW-NE, a depressão arrasta tudo no sentido NW-SE, fazendo uma linha de grande instabilidade. Será que teremos surpresas


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

Vai de encontro ao que o gfs prevê e previa ontem. A direção das células seria mais para SW o que as faria entrar em terra.  @Dias Miguel


----------



## Eclipse (5 Jan 2018 às 12:29)

Boas pessoal... Já há algum tempo que visito o forum, mas só me registei agora.

Costumo com alguma frequência ir fazer caminhadas na serra de Sintra e vi aqui alguns posts a falar na possibilidade (ainda que seja pequena) de cair alguns flocos de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra amanhã... Mesma que a probabilidade seja muito baixa, não quero perder a oportunidade! Qual acham que é a altura do dia em que as chances são mais elevadas?... Sei que isto vai ser uma lotaria, mas tento ler os modelos e fico todo baralhado 

Alguma dica?


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

Eclipse disse:


> Boas pessoal... Já há algum tempo que visito o forum, mas só me registei agora.
> 
> Costumo com alguma frequência ir fazer caminhadas na serra de Sintra e vi aqui alguns posts a falar na possibilidade (ainda que seja pequena) de cair alguns flocos de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra amanhã... Mesma que a probabilidade seja muito baixa, não quero perder a oportunidade! Qual acham que é a altura do dia em que as chances são mais elevadas?... Sei que isto vai ser uma lotaria, mas tento ler os modelos e fico todo baralhado
> 
> Alguma dica?



Muito bem - vindo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 12:42)

Eclipse disse:


> Boas pessoal... Já há algum tempo que visito o forum, mas só me registei agora.
> 
> Costumo com alguma frequência ir fazer caminhadas na serra de Sintra e vi aqui alguns posts a falar na possibilidade (ainda que seja pequena) de cair alguns flocos de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra amanhã... Mesma que a probabilidade seja muito baixa, não quero perder a oportunidade! Qual acham que é a altura do dia em que as chances são mais elevadas?... Sei que isto vai ser uma lotaria, mas tento ler os modelos e fico todo baralhado
> 
> Alguma dica?


Bem vindo Eclipse !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

Eclipse disse:


> Boas pessoal... Já há algum tempo que visito o forum, mas só me registei agora.
> 
> Costumo com alguma frequência ir fazer caminhadas na serra de Sintra e vi aqui alguns posts a falar na possibilidade (ainda que seja pequena) de cair alguns flocos de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra amanhã... Mesma que a probabilidade seja muito baixa, não quero perder a oportunidade! Qual acham que é a altura do dia em que as chances são mais elevadas?... Sei que isto vai ser uma lotaria, mas tento ler os modelos e fico todo baralhado
> 
> Alguma dica?


Boas!
Bem vindo! 
Para mim, a melhor altura será mesmo de madrugada que é quando a cota vai rondar os 450m/500m.


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 13:18)

Ora sendo que estamos a dia 5, segundo os anciãos Maio será um mês chuvoso??????


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2018 às 13:30)

Zulo disse:


> Ora sendo que estamos a dia 5, segundo os anciãos Maio será um mês chuvoso??????


Óbvio que será...é só vir ao Algarve ver os dilúvios nas praias sem bikini


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 13:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> A direção das células seria mais para SW o que as faria entrar em terra.



Notícia maravilhosa, pois esse movimento SW é excelente para haver precipitação e neve na Serra de S. Mamede


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

O ar frio começa só agora a tocar a Costa da Morte na Galiza...


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 14:45)

Última imagem até ao momento desta GRANDE massa de ar frio que chega quse às Ilhas Canárias


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

Pek disse:


>








Pena que a nebulosidade que vem, não entrar pela nossa costa dentro, traria neve ao interior pelo menos.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 15:46)

Norther disse:


> Pena que a nebulosidade que vem, não entrar pela nossa costa dentro, traria neve ao interior pelo menos.


Quem te garante que não entra? Pode haver surpresas, alguns modelos vêem a deslocação dos aguaceiros para SW


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 15:47)




----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

VimDePantufas disse:


>


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 15:52)

c0ldPT disse:


>


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O ar frio começa só agora a tocar a Costa da Morte na Galiza...


Espero que o frio não morra lá possa 
_______________________
Ainda vão demorar a chegar os aguaceiros melhores do pós-frontal acho


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2018 às 15:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


>



Esse mapa é uma preciosidade para a regiao Oeste ahah


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 16:15)

Alguma atividade eléctrica a SW do Algarve...


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 16:18)

Já reservei estadia na praia da areia branca para ir esquiar


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 16:27)

Gralheira ainda a zeros no elemento branco. O que significa que a cota se deve manter bem acima dos 1100m. 
Aguardemos pelo final da tarde.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:29)

criz0r disse:


> Gralheira ainda a zeros no elemento branco. O que significa que a cota se deve manter bem acima dos 1100m.
> Aguardemos pelo final da tarde.


Julgo que não dá para entender muito bem o que está a cair


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2018 às 16:35)

Por acaso até parece neve, mas sem acumular.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 16:36)

Desculpem, mas o BestWeather (página de Facebook) é tao exagerada meu deus....
Acabaram de publicar "Noite e madrugada com tempo severo"?!

Será?!!!!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:36)

rozzo disse:


> Por acaso até parece neve, mas sem acumular.


Já desde as 15h que cai dessa forma, talvez não acumulou ainda porque as superfícies estão muito molhadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 16:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Desculpem, mas o BestWeather (página de Facebook) é tao exagerada meu deus....
> Acabaram de publicar "Noite e madrugada com tempo severo"?!
> 
> Será?!!!!!!


Também acho exagerado, mas pronto.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Julgo que não dá para entender muito bem o que está a cair



Eu desde as 12h que tenho o site da Webcam aberto e sinceramente, confesso que já me pareceu algumas vezes ver qualquer coisa para além de chuva. Talvez algum Sleet mas a qualidade da imagem também não é esclarecedora.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 16:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Desculpem, mas o BestWeather (página de Facebook) é tao exagerada meu deus....
> Acabaram de publicar "Noite e madrugada com tempo severo"?!
> 
> Será?!!!!!!





Davidmpb disse:


> Também acho exagerado, mas pronto.


Pela imagem de satélite, sim, parece que o pós frontal vem em força. Os modelos é que já discordam.
Logo veremos.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

Se entretanto não começarem a morrer na praia, devem entrar daqui a umas horas no Litoral Norte.
Belo comboio de células arrastado por uma massa de ar bem fria.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

Grande desfasamento entre a previsão do IPMA e a realidade..

Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
*passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que podem ser por
vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e
diminuem de frequência a partir da tarde.*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até
70 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de
noroeste.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste, com
rajadas até 90 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste.
Descida de temperatura, sendo acentuada da mínima nas regiões
Norte e Centro.


Os aguaceiros pós frontais ainda nem chegaram, e já estamos no fim da tarde... 

Será que começam a diminuir de frequência, antes mesmo de começarem?


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Snifa disse:


> Grande desfasamento entre a previsão do IPMA e a realidade..
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 5.janeiro.2018
> 
> ...



Nem fales nisso Pensa antes que se enganaram e seria *diminuem de frequência a partir da manhã de sábado. *


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 17:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem fales nisso Pensa antes que se enganaram e seria *diminuem de frequência a partir da manhã de sábado. *



Provavelmente este atraso até pode ser bom, pois permite uma descida maior da temperatura, se entrarem bons aguaceiros ao fim da madrugada, a cota até pode baixar um pouco...


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

E o vento forte, queda de estruturas e Árvores, inundações relâmpagos , alguém viu ?


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

No final do programa Portugal em directo (Penso que esse o nome ) costuma dar a previsão meteorológica. Fiquem atentos pode ser que tenhamos surpresas. Ontem a meteorologia no final desse mesmo programa falou (penso que ouvi bem) que podia nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra de Monchique.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 17:54)

dvieira disse:


> No final do programa Portugal em directo (Penso que esse o nome ) costuma dar a previsão meteorológica. Fiquem atentos pode ser que tenhamos surpresas. Ontem a meteorologia no final desse mesmo programa falou (penso que ouvi bem) que podia nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra de Monchique.


A Fóia não será surpresa, haverá cota e precipitação lá!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 17:56)

Eu vou para o alto da Fóia hoje de noite.... ehhhhhhhhhhh
se cair neve tiro fotos e faço video e a acompanhar com a alegria bebo..... adivinhem?????????


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

joselamego disse:


> Eu vou para o alto da Fóia hoje de noite.... ehhhhhhhhhhh
> se cair neve tiro fotos e faço video e a acompanhar com a alegria bebo..... adivinhem?????????


Licor de Neve? Nahhh...Medronho é que é carago


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

joselamego disse:


> Eu vou para o alto da Fóia hoje de noite.... ehhhhhhhhhhh
> se cair neve tiro fotos e faço video e a acompanhar com a alegria bebo..... adivinhem?????????


Cuidado com o medronho porque acho que vai mesmo nevar na Fóia eheheh


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:01)

Isso mesmo, MEDRONHO, para ficar sem medo da neve


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

joselamego disse:


> Eu vou para o alto da Fóia hoje de noite.... ehhhhhhhhhhh
> se cair neve tiro fotos e faço video e a acompanhar com a alegria bebo..... adivinhem?????????



deixa o medronho leva uma mulher


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Isso mesmo, MEDRONHO, para ficar sem medo da neve


Se ficares com medo dela podes sempre mandar para aqui


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

Isso mesmo, MEDRONHO, para ficar sem medo da neve  


cepp1 disse:


> deixa o medronho leva uma mulher



Boa ideia! Ehhhh


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se ficares com medo dela podes sempre mandar para aqui



Mando para o norte e  centro !


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

@joselamego cuidado à noite com o gelo na estrada. O clima de Montanha é traiçoeiro  . 
E se for o caso  . Eheh.


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Eu levo os percebes e as jolas 



joselamego disse:


> Eu vou para o alto da Fóia hoje de noite.... ehhhhhhhhhhh
> se cair neve tiro fotos e faço video e a acompanhar com a alegria bebo..... adivinhem?????????


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

Acham que devo ir até ao alto da Fóia ver a neve? será perigoso? Ou acham melhor ir de manhã cedo? obrigado! 
Eu estou elétrico para ir hoje de noite e ver neve a cair! hulmao


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

Amanhã estou a pensar seriamente em ir à serra do montejunto porque caso haja algum aguaceiro intenso poderá haver acumulação de neve, assim já fico feliz, mas veremos não vou criar grandes expectativas.


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Pode ser, imagina que cai um nevão ou mesmo uma granizada, sem correntes de neve podes ficar entalado.
Arranja alguém que tenha um jipe.... ou vai a pé 

Eu já apanhei um valente susto na serra de Montejunto, vi-me num meio de uma granizada e já patinava que nem um doido, por pouco não ia ribanceira abaixo,



joselamego disse:


> Acham que devo ir até ao alto da Fóia ver a neve? será perigoso? Ou acham melhor ir de manhã cedo? obrigado!
> Eu estou elétrico para ir hoje de noite e ver neve a cair! hulmao


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

Antes de mais obrigado pela tua contribuição para o Fórum!Quem
me dera um aviso vermelho de neve para Bragança! Vivo em Bragança desde 2003 e nunca vi nada de especial, vi mais em Lamego! Por isso quando se fala de neve em Bragança, fico a pensar se foram eventos esporádicos ou se no século passado eram uma constante...


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

joselamego disse:


> Acham que devo ir até ao alto da Fóia ver a neve? será perigoso? Ou acham melhor ir de manhã cedo? obrigado!
> Eu estou elétrico para ir hoje de noite e ver neve a cair! hulmao



Eu sou maluco. Nem que fossem 3h da manhã eu ia lá acima (A não ser que houvesse uma Tempestade de Neve) o que não é o caso.
Desconheço o caminho até ao topo e o estado do pavimento, mas se fores com as devidas cautelas (correntes de neve, travar com o motor etc) porque não?



AMFC disse:


> Pode ser, imagina que cai um nevão ou mesmo uma granizada, sem correntes de neve podes ficar entalado.
> Arranja alguém que tenha um jipe.... ou vai a pé
> 
> Eu já apanhei um valente susto na serra de Montejunto, vi-me num meio de uma granizada e já patinava que nem um doido, por pouco não ia ribanceira abaixo,



Nunca fui ao Montejunto mas em principio vou lá amanhã, as estradas até ao cimo estão em boas condições ?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pela tua contribuição para o Fórum!Quem
> me dera um aviso vermelho de neve para Bragança! Vivo em Bragança desde 2003 e nunca vi nada de especial, vi mais em Lamego! Por isso quando se fala de neve em Bragança, fico a pensar se foram eventos esporádicos ou se no século passado eram uma constante...


Quando vivi em Lamego vi algumas vezes neve e acumulada!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 18:20)

Afinal onde é que anda o pós-frontal ? Esperamos que só se tenha atrasado e não tenha ficado tudo no mar.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

criz0r disse:


> Eu sou maluco. Nem que fossem 3h da manhã eu ia lá acima (A não ser que houvesse uma Tempestade de Neve) o que não é o caso.
> Desconheço o caminho até ao topo e o estado do pavimento, mas se fores com as devidas cautelas (correntes de neve, travar com o motor etc) porque não?
> 
> 
> ...


A estrada é sempre a subir
Fóia tem o ponto mais elevado aos 902 metros 
Estrada de asfalto 
Não tenho correntes ...
Estou seriamente a pensar ir lá 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:22)

Sim estradas com bom piso.



criz0r disse:


> Eu sou maluco. Nem que fossem 3h da manhã eu ia lá acima (A não ser que houvesse uma Tempestade de Neve) o que não é o caso.
> Desconheço o caminho até ao topo e o estado do pavimento, mas se fores com as devidas cautelas (correntes de neve, travar com o motor etc) porque não?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 18:24)

AMFC disse:


> Sim estradas com bom piso.



Obrigado , é sempre bom perguntar visto que daquela zona só conheço a Ota e Alenquer.


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:26)

No Montejunto Fevereiro 2016


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 18:26)

Acham que amanhã devo ir à Serra do Montejunto? É que estou a pensar seriamente em ir, as condições lá em cima não sei se vão estar perigosas.


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

Por uma questão de coerência, parabéns ao IPMA, hoje o radar funcionou


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

Não tarda parece que a serra de Monchique vai levar uma boa rega.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

O WRF com precipitação amanhã de tarde, mas aí a cota já será mais alta. Mas ainda assim interessante a colocar mais de 5mm


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

dvieira disse:


> Afinal onde é que anda o pós-frontal ? Esperamos que só se tenha atrasado e não tenha ficado tudo no mar.



Está só  atrasado.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

AMFC disse:


> Não tarda parece que a serra de Monchique vai levar uma boa rega.


Assim parece...vai ser uma noite longa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

Digamos que as condições já se estão a proporcionar. A temperatura cai a bom ritmo e a humidade relativa idem. Vamos ver como se comporta a precipitação. Nas imagens de satélite o pós frontal parece interessante. Mas os modelos não dizem o mesmo. Agora é olhos no satélite e radar.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pela tua contribuição para o Fórum!Quem
> me dera um aviso vermelho de neve para Bragança! Vivo em Bragança desde 2003 e nunca vi nada de especial, vi mais em Lamego! Por isso quando se fala de neve em Bragança, fico a pensar se foram eventos esporádicos ou se no século passado eram uma constante...


Não mais me esqueço da Helena a 28 de Novembro de 2008,estava eu em Bragança. Que belo nevão que foi!


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Espero que tenhas um bom stock do precioso néctar 



joselamego disse:


> Assim parece...vai ser uma noite longa
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 18:54)

Não quero criar falsas expectativas mas parece-me que os modelos vão falhar na previsão do pós-frontal,


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 18:54)

Por falar em Bragança,e para quem não conhece, deixo  o link Flyweather da estação no Aeródromo ( 694 m e uns 7.5 km a NE da Cidade)

A estação actualiza os dados de 5 em 5 minutos, mas as webcams são em tempo real e ao segundo.

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12

Outras estações na mesma rede do Flyweather e com webcams:

http://www.flyweather.net/map.php?lang=pt


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

Curioso :


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

Isso é que era....
Como vai ser, vamos para Montejunto ou descemos até ao medronho do nosso amigo ? 



criz0r disse:


> Não quero criar falsas expectativas mas parece-me que os modelos vão falhar na previsão do pós-frontal,


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2018 às 19:01)

dahon disse:


> Digamos que as condições já se estão a proporcionar. A temperatura cai a bom ritmo e a humidade relativa idem. Vamos ver como se comporta a precipitação. Nas imagens de satélite o pós frontal parece interessante. Mas os modelos não dizem o mesmo. Agora é olhos no satélite e radar.



Como é que estão esses pulmões e essa caixa torácica?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:01)

AMFC disse:


> Espero que tenhas um bom stock do precioso néctar


Por acaso não..só tenho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:02)

AMFC disse:


> Isso é que era....
> Como vai ser, vamos para Montejunto ou descemos até ao medronho do nosso amigo ?


Aqui , na serra de Monchique além da neve há medronho ...podem vir amigos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 19:02)

E traz alguma actividade eléctrica,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

O sonho comanda a vida... Vocês são exemplo disso... Boa sorte! Porque vão precisar...
Cá espero os vossos registos.


----------



## Walker (5 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Boas tardes a todos, não sei onde posso fazer a apresentação, mas olha aqui vai.
Moro em Castro verde e sigo sem registo este fórum, muitas vezes a longo time ago, era participante no velhinho Meteoiberia, mas aquilo fechou não faço ideia porquê, talvez pouca participação. Bom vou andando por aqui para aprender muito mais que ensinar.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:10)

Walker disse:


> Boas tardes a todos, não sei onde posso fazer a apresentação, mas olha aqui vai.
> Moro em Castro verde e sigo sem registo este fórum, muitas vezes a longo time ago, era participante no velhinho Meteoiberia, mas aquilo fechou não faço ideia porquê, talvez pouca participação. Bom vou andando por aqui para aprender muito mais que ensinar.


Boa noite Walker, bem vindo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

Walker disse:


> Boas tardes a todos, não sei onde posso fazer a apresentação, mas olha aqui vai.
> Moro em Castro verde e sigo sem registo este fórum, muitas vezes a longo time ago, era participante no velhinho Meteoiberia, mas aquilo fechou não faço ideia porquê, talvez pouca participação. Bom vou andando por aqui para aprender muito mais que ensinar.



Bem vindo!


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 19:23)

Don't get any, big ideas, they're not, gonna happen....

A sério pessoal, nada de falsas expectativas, os aguaceiros morrem assim que tocam em terra basicamente....


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:37)

Jesus, malta .
Estou no alto da Fóia
Está uma ventania 
Saí do carro e tive que entrar de novo 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Don't get any, big ideas, they're not, gonna happen....
> 
> A sério pessoal, nada de falsas expectativas, os aguaceiros morrem assim que tocam em terra basicamente....


Mau para os do interior. Mas serve para os do litoral.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Don't get any, big ideas, they're not, gonna happen....
> 
> A sério pessoal, nada de falsas expectativas, os aguaceiros morrem assim que tocam em terra basicamente....


Normalmente quando as expetativas são muito altas, a desilusão é grande.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

A minha expectativa está baixa, apenas vou esperar para ver. Quantos aos aguaceiros estarem a morrer ao entrar em terra, dando uma breve consulta nos modelos é fácil perceber porque acontece: os ingerdientes de convecção ainda não estão presentes em terra ou perto da costa. Teremos em terra/junto á costa melhor cape/li ao início da madrugada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

joselamego disse:


> Jesus, malta .
> Estou no alto da Fóia
> Está uma ventania
> Saí do carro e tive que entrar de novo
> ...


José Boa sorte!
És um verdadeiro meteolouco!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

5°C
Aguaceiros gelados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> 5°C
> Aguaceiros gelados
> 
> 
> ...



no monchique? já vistes agua neve?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> no monchique? já vistes agua neve?


Em Monchique só água, para já !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

A dar alguma coisa só nos pos-frontal, que aí já deve chegar bem madrugada a dentro.


joselamego disse:


> Em Monchique só água, para já !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

@joselamego belo cenário ai por cima 
Não fosse a humidade estar a rondar os 90% eras capaz de estar já a ver alguns flocos dispersos.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:25)

criz0r disse:


> @joselamego belo cenário ai por cima
> Não fosse a humidade estar a rondar os 90% eras capaz de estar já a ver alguns flocos dispersos.


Está um briol de cortar à faca 
Sim humidade alta senão já via flocos.
Só deve cair madrugada a dentro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 20:26)

joselamego disse:


> Está um briol de cortar à faca
> Sim humidade alta senão já via flocos.
> Só deve cair madrugada a dentro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Vais ficar aí a madrugada toda?
Valente


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vais ficar aí a madrugada toda?
> Valente


Vou jantar e regresso depois da meia noite 
Estou pensar ir comer e regresso depois mais logo 
A temperatura já deverá estar mais baixa e assim ver alguns flocos 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (5 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

joselamego disse:


> Acham que devo ir até ao alto da Fóia ver a neve? será perigoso? Ou acham melhor ir de manhã cedo? obrigado!
> Eu estou elétrico para ir hoje de noite e ver neve a cair! hulmao



@joselamego não vejo grande problema a subir até à Fóia, a estrada até é bastante boa e dificilmente terá neve na subida. Já subi várias vezes com as mesmas condições e nunca tive problemas, se tiver cuidado e conduzir adequadamente às condições não será de todo perigoso. Boa sorte e partilhe as fotos se for caso disso!!

Edit: Já vi que subiu a serra antes


----------



## Eclipse (5 Jan 2018 às 20:45)

Boa José boa sorte com isso! Que haja muita neve a cotas altas, médias e baixas de norte a sul!
Eu amanhã de manhã vou dar um salto ao monge na serra de sintra, sei que é uma probabilidade baixa de neve mas vamos ver...


----------



## Teya (5 Jan 2018 às 20:48)

E para ajudar, sismo em Odemira, sei que foi sentido em Lagos!!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:52)

Teya disse:


> @joselamego não vejo grande problema a subir até à Fóia, a estrada até é bastante boa e dificilmente terá neve na subida. Já subi várias vezes com as mesmas condições e nunca tive problemas, se tiver cuidado e conduzir adequadamente às condições não será de todo perigoso. Boa sorte e partilhe as fotos se for caso disso!!
> 
> Edit: Já vi que subiu a serra antes


vou jantar a Monchique 
Mais logo regresso à Fóia
Para ver se cai neve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 20:53)

Eclipse seria melhor se fosses à serra do montejunto, creio que na serra do montejunto tens mais probalidades, mas em Sintra também poderás ver alguns flocos de neve, eu estou a pensar seriamente em ir amanhã à serra do montejunto , em princípio vou, arranco de manhã bem cedinho, boa sorte José Lamego que tenhas a sorte de ver neve, vamos tentar ter a nossa sorte .


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:53)

Eclipse disse:


> Boa José boa sorte com isso! Que haja muita neve a cotas altas, médias e baixas de norte a sul!
> Eu amanhã de manhã vou dar um salto ao monge na serra de sintra, sei que é uma probabilidade baixa de neve mas vamos ver...


Vim jantar s Monchique 
Logo regresso à Fóia


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 21:02)

Boa sorte amigos e amigas do Norte e Centro.

Algumas bombas a espreitar o extremo Noroeste do País,


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Os modelos afinal sempre estavam certos, o pós—frontal parece ser fraco.
Venha a próxima...


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos afinal sempre estavam certos, o pós—frontal parece ser fraco.
> Venha a próxima...


Alguma vez alguém duvidou?

Só o Bestweather via algo.... Nenhum modelo via nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguma vez alguém duvidou?
> 
> Só o Bestweather via algo.... Nenhum modelo via nada.


O Bestweather que acaba de publicar que terça-feira teremos chuva abundante... Eu nao queria criticar, mas....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguma vez alguém duvidou?
> 
> Só o Bestweather via algo.... Nenhum modelo via nada.


BestWeather...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

Meteofan disse:


> O Bestweather que acaba de publicar que terça-feira teremos chuva abundante... Eu nao queria criticar, mas....


E falam em chuva mais 15/20 dias...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 21:54)

O bestweather é sempre exagerado, enfim... já nem espero nada para Lisboa e nem sei se vai chegar cáalgum aguaceiro, assim que toque na terra morre, incrível que nós somos sempre o olho do furacão, pós frontal nem vai existir no centro e no sul.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 22:27)

Ora já foste apanhado GFS! Iso -4? Onde? Pois, agora só pões iso -2ºC... Sem comentários.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 22:51)

Onde é que anda o tempo severo previsto pelo BestWeather para esta noite?


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 22:58)

Tretas habituais àparte.

Quanto demora essa actividade elétrica a atingir terra firme?Ou fica tudo no mar?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

Depois da meia noite irei ao alto da Fóia ver se cai alguns flocos de neve 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

Há que dar a mão à palmatória, a quantidade de pessimismo e irrealidade que impera neste tópico é notável.

1º os aguaceiros dissipavam-se no mar e nem chegavam a terra (Afinal parece que entraram alguns)
2º O Pós frontal é fraco e nem sei se vai haver (Ah?)
3º Usem os instrumentos que vos disponibilizam! Radar,Sat24 etc 

Haja paciência..


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

Ou seja,vai entrar o pós-frontal,é isso?  Estou de noite,posso ir para o terraço(6º andar!) em perfeitas condições hoje!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

Zulo disse:


> Ou seja,vai entrar o pós-frontal,é isso?  Estou de noite,posso ir para o terraço(6º andar!) em perfeitas condições hoje!


Já entrou. 
Sim, vai ao terraço e vê se neva.


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já entrou.
> Sim, vai ao terraço e vê se neva.


Lamento não sabia que só estávamos a falar de neve...
Não é apenas isso que me interessa,aliás,isso não me interessa para nada neste momento 

Mas obrigado lol, como li que não ía haver pós-frontal fiquei assim sem perceber nada disto,depois lembrei-me que este é o tópico do devaneio...


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Pelo que vi o bestweather fala na nebulosidade que esta caminho, deve afectar a costa.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 00:08)

É por isso que partilho da opinião do membro @MSantos quando se fala da balbúrdia que vai este tópico.
A malta ironiza com o Bestweather com uma certa razão, mas esquecem-se que se havia alguém que dedicava grande parte do seu tempo e esforço nisto era precisamente o @stormy e felizmente membro assíduo dos tópicos de previsão a curto,médio e longo prazo.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

criz0r disse:


> É por isso que partilho da opinião do membro @MSantos quando se fala da balbúrdia que vai este tópico.



Tópico desprovido de interesse, tenho me abstido de ler este tópico e de escrever aqui menos ainda... (Só vim aqui porque recebi notificação )


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2018 às 00:24)

Temos ter atenção no que se diz, podem não ter entendido o que ele disse, mas esta la uma imagem satélite, e se olharem bem, ao que ele se refere ainda esta por chegar. Pode estar a exagerar, também o digo, mas se acontecesse que diriam


----------



## Zulo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Basta ler os comentários de pessoas em vários locais, no Bestweather, para perceber que não se enganou muito.. É a velha máxima,não chove no quintal, não chove de todo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:31)

Sou uma das pessoas que está a criticar o Bestweather, não só pela previsão para a madrugada de hoje, mas por muitas outras coisas...

Se os defenderem é porque não vêem as barbaridades que eles publicam, enfim.

Digam-me lá onde está tempo severo... Não vejo onde sinceramente...


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Jan 2018 às 00:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Sou uma das pessoas que está a criticar o Bestweather, não só pela previsão para a madrugada de hoje, mas por muitas outras coisas...
> 
> Se os defenderem é porque não vêem as barbaridades que eles publicam, enfim.
> 
> Digam-me lá onde está tempo severo... Não vejo onde sinceramente...


A única coisa que vi severa hoje foi a chuvada puxada a vento forte pouco passava das 06:30 quando me levantei.. Mas durou pouco.
De resto foi uma manhã/tarde normal de chuva até por volta das 15h 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

Eu como sempre opto pela posição comedida, acho que o bestweather preveu de forma demasiado generalizada quando o tempo severo seria local. Portanto, fizeram um trabalho razoável e ainda não terminou o evento...


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

Não o estou a defender, apenas a explicar que o mau tempo que ele se refere é da nebulosidade que ainda esta no mar, mais nada, todos sabemos pelo que vimos nos modelos que não deverá ocorrer nenhum tempo severo. Os modelos estão a prever que passe junto a costa e vá, o grosso da precipitação ter a Marrocos.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

@Meteofan ninguém aqui no Fórum mencionou sequer o termo "Severo". Apregoavam num Pós-frontal inexistente com todas as certezas do mundo.
Eis que de repente,






Calma, esperem, analisem os meios que têm à mão e por fim opinem. É o que se pede.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

criz0r disse:


> @Meteofan ninguém aqui no Fórum mencionou sequer o termo "Severo". Apregoavam num Pós-frontal inexistente com todas as certezas do mundo.
> Eis que de repente,
> 
> 
> ...



O que vês de severo aí? Eu vejo células fracas... E uma forte no mar a muitos kms... Aqui ainda ha pouco passou uma célula tao forte, mas tao forte que quando me levantei para ver se estava a nevar, apercebi-me que já tinha parado de chover (e nem acumulou sequer)


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

Eu nunca disse que o pós-frontal ia ser inexistente... Vejam as minhas ultimas mensagens no fórum... Até estava com algum otimismo que pudesse ser supreendido com neve de noite... Agora pós frontal severo? Menos...


----------



## Zulo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

Às vezes chove menos e é "DILÚVIO" , "que carga", " é o céu a desabar"... 

Eu acho que se não gostam das previsões deles,até têm bom remédio... mas não,andam sempre lá a cheirar e depois de os eventos passarem,criticam!

Vejam o que passou perto do Algarve,um pouco mais acima e não teriam o que criticar.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Jan 2018 às 00:56)

Alguns membros deste fórum passam a vida a criticar de forma negativa o que os outros fazem neste caso o bestweather até parece que faziam melhor deixem lá as criticas até porque estão a demonstrar falta de respeito para com os membros do Bestweather.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguns membros deste fórum passam a vida a criticar de forma negativa o que os outros fazem neste caso o bestweather até parece que faziam melhor deixem lá as criticas até porque estão a demonstrar falta de respeito para com os membros do Bestweather.



Falta de respeito não. Eu nao falto ao respeito a ninguém. Simplesmente digo as verdades.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 01:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Os aguaceiros não chegam cá...





Meteofan disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado, com 4,6º. Só chuva.
> Agora não vejo mais aguaceiros sinceramente....





Meteofan disse:


> 3,2º por aqui sem precipitação mas vem aí um aguaceiro...
> A não ser que seja intenso e faça cair a temperatura será só chuva porque a humidade está a 90%



Temos de ser mais coerentes. Não somos os únicos a visualizar o Meteopt.
Mais uma vez sublinho ninguém aqui no Fórum falou em Pós-frontal severo.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2018 às 01:02)

É toda uma raiva que não se percebe.
A verdade é que parece que há alguns que estão com expectativas altas e como no final saem desiludidas têm que descarregar em alguém (de preferência à pessoa que fez as previsões).
E olhem que eu achei as previsões do BW bastante exageradas, mas lá está é muito mais fácil criticar do que elogiar.

Ps: e as previsões são tão descabidas que eles têm mais de 53000 gostos. A seguir à página do Meteopt é a página de meteorologia com mais gostos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

criz0r disse:


> Temos de ser mais coerentes. Não somos os únicos a visualizar o Meteopt.
> Mais uma vez sublinho ninguém aqui no Fórum falou em Pós-frontal severo.


Eu fui coerente... Primeiro disse que não chegavam cá porque estava dificil que isso acontecesse... Depois chegou um aguaceiro apenas! Vai ver o historico da minha estação. 0,5mm que fartura!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 01:07)

Pessoal conseguem lembrar—se do galo adivinhador das condições meteorológicas do André Frade, esse é que não erra. 

Antes de criticarem perguntem ao André Frade o que diz o galo dele

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 01:08)

criz0r disse:


> Temos de ser mais coerentes. Não somos os únicos a visualizar o Meteopt.
> Mais uma vez sublinho ninguém aqui no Fórum falou em Pós-frontal severo.



Atenção que ninguém garante que não possa haver uma ou outra célula mais severa. *O pós-frontal ainda não chegou*. 
Eu sei que já não se via sistemas frontais com alguma regularidade mas todos sabemos como o pós-frontal se comporta. Há células que se desenvolvem/intensificam só na linha de costa.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 01:12)

@dahon óbvio, aliás basta ver pela imagem mais recente algumas já a explodir a Noroeste da Península,






Boa altura para ficar sem radar


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 01:15)

dahon disse:


> Atenção que ninguém garante que não possa haver uma ou outra célula mais severa. *O pós-frontal ainda não chegou*.
> Eu sei que já não se via sistemas frontais com alguma regularidade mas todos sabemos como o pós-frontal se comporta. Há células que se desenvolvem/intensificam só na linha de costa.





criz0r disse:


> @dahon óbvio, aliás basta ver pela imagem mais recente algumas já a explodir a Noroeste da Península,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se isso chegar aqui eu deito foguetes Probabilidade 1%  Pelo andar atual acordo amanhã e ele ainda não chegou


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Jan 2018 às 01:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Falta de respeito não. Eu nao falto ao respeito a ninguém. Simplesmente digo as verdades.



É mais fácil dizer do que fazer não acho bem estares a criticá-los constantemente até porque só há pouco tempo é que o pós frontal começou a entrar ainda podemos ter surpresas já estás a matar um evento que ainda não terminou.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 01:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se isso chegar aqui eu deito foguetes Probabilidade 1%



Lá está ninguém faz previsões para o quintal de cada um. Eu já percebi que há membros mais recentes que pensam que as previsões são para os seus quintais. O problema é que não são. E não é pelo facto de não ter chovido no quintal de cada um que a previsão está errada. Basta olhar para o radar e ver que a linha do litoral entre o Porto e a Figueira da Foz já está a levar com aguaceiros.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2018 às 01:52)

Todos estamos sujeitos a críticas, obviamente. Mas se eu criticar a forma como alguém marca um penalti, seria desejável que soubesse marcar melhor do que aquele que critico. Digo eu...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2018 às 01:53)

Oh @dahon, vou dormir, ok?


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 01:54)

dahon disse:


> Lá está ninguém faz previsões para o quintal de cada um. Eu já percebi que há membros mais recentes que pensam que as previsões são para os seus quintais. O problema é que não são. E não é pelo facto de não ter chovido no quintal de cada um que a previsão está errada. Basta olhar para o radar e ver que a linha do litoral entre o Porto e a Figueira da Foz já está a levar com aguaceiros.



Sou membro recente mas acompanho este mundo há quase 4 anos, já sei algo básico e sei bem que não é por não chover aqui que o evento seria mau em geral. Digamos que seria mau por aqui.
Não estou a criticar nenhuma previsão e aliás, estou ligeiramente expectante que esses aguaceiros cheguem cá e possam trazer supresas. Infelizmente não irei acompanhar se eles chegarem pois será de madrugada profunda e eu tenho de dormir  De manhã acordo cedo e espero ver registos que me agradem.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 01:58)

Boas, 
Estou na Fóia 
4,5°C
Não chove 
Está nevoeiro 
Nem sei se vai nevar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 01:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Oh @dahon, vou dormir, ok?


Tranquila, pelo radar e satélite nas próximas horas não deve chegar nada ao interior.


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 02:01)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Estou na Fóia
> 4,5°C
> Não chove
> ...


O nevoeiro costuma ser um mau indicador para a neve. Pois quer dizer que a humidade relativa é muito elevada e o ar está saturado.

Edit: Além disso a temperatura também não é muito favorável.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2018 às 02:02)

dahon disse:


> Tranquila, pelo radar e satélite nas próximas horas não deve chegar nada ao interior.



Vou pôr o telemóvel a despertar para as 06h. Depois venho ao fórum ler. Depois viro para o outro lado e durmo até às 10h ou 11h.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 03:50)

Estou na Fóia 
Está nevoeiro 
Humidade alta 
Temperatura de 4,5°C
Tem caído aguaceiros , mas de água, nada de neve ....
Estava a contar com neve 
Talvez desista , vou embora para casa.












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (6 Jan 2018 às 04:22)

@joselamego  Foi um bom esforço e mostra de esperança, hoje não correu a favor  mas obrigada pelo registo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Jan 2018 às 04:26)

Boas noites. Aqui pela margem sul por enquanto ainda nao chove.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 04:26)

Teya disse:


> @joselamego  Foi um bom esforço e mostra de esperança, hoje não correu a favor  mas obrigada pelo registo!


Obrigado Teya !
Tentei, mas não caiu neve 
Terá que ficar para uma próxima 
Estava mesmo otimista que na Fóia ia ver neve ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jan 2018 às 09:24)

E prontos o pós frontal está à ser fraco, os aguaceiros simplesmente morrem, ficou tudo para o mar, é sempre assim já estava à espera disto... fica para a próxima.


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 09:36)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E prontos o pós frontal está à ser fraco, os aguaceiros simplesmente morrem, ficou tudo para o mar, é sempre assim já estava à espera disto... fica para a próxima.


Um verdadeiro fiasco, este pós—frontal.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 09:56)

Torto 21 disse:


> Um verdadeiro fiasco, este pós—frontal.



Dentro do previsto, portanto.


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 09:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Dentro do previsto, portanto.


Pois, o problema foi esse.


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 10:25)

E para a semana, as possibilidades de termos neve começam a ir por água abaixo.
Este país realmente


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

Torto 21 disse:


> E para a semana, as possibilidades de termos neve começam a ir por água abaixo.
> Este país realmente


Para a semana?Teremos chuva com sorte, neve esperemos por uma próxima, o frio em altura vai começar a diminuir.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Aqui está a neve 

Da webcam (virada para Noroeste)  do aeródromo de Bragança é visível neve lá para as serras da  Sanábria em Espanha, sobre o lado direito, ao fundo:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Imágenes de hace un rato en el pueblo de mi novia, Tornadizos de Ávila (1170 m, Ávila). Me las manda mi suegra (sogra) 


















Localizo en referencia a la ciudad de Ávilla (muy cerquita) y la Sierra de Gredos:





Todavía tiene que caer bastante más nieve


----------



## Intruso (6 Jan 2018 às 11:24)

A serra da Estrela também está bem preenchida de neve.


----------



## AMFC (6 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Portugal no seu melhor, instabilidade a oeste no mar, a este em Espanha e por cá céu limpo. A imagem de satélite é TOP


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jan 2018 às 11:48)

É mesmo top a imagem de satélite, somos sempre o olho do furacão e não venham cá a dizer que sou a ser pessimista, isto é realismo a instabilidade fica a oeste no mar e a este na Espanha e sempre foi assim, e não vejo frio nenhum, isto é uma treta estes eventos .


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 11:50)

Os modelos prevem condições para convecção à tarde mas que eu tenha visto apenas o wrf prevê mesmo chuva. Não me acredito nesse cenário.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

É mesmo top a imagem de satélite, somos sempre o olho do furacão e não venham cá a dizer que estou a ser pessimista, isto é realismo a instabilidade fica a oeste no mar e a este na Espanha e sempre foi assim, e não vejo frio nenhum, isto é uma treta estes eventos .


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 12:02)

Imagen que me envía una amiga desde El Espinar (1160 m, Segovia)







Referencio con Madrid:





Esa zona va a recibir una nevada muy notable.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

@joselamego obrigado pelo esforço...
És o maior!
Não tens culpa de ter nascido neste país que não te compreende...
Melhor sorte para a próxima.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 12:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> @joselamego obrigado pelo esforço...
> És o maior!
> Não tens culpa de ter nascido neste país que não te compreende...
> Melhor sorte para a próxima.


Obrigado Flaviense ...tentei, fui duas vezes , mas a neve nada quis ...
Apenas o nevoeiro e humidade alta e vento frio...
Terá que ficar para uma próxima !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Tal y como he venido comentando estos días, la baja secundaria cantábrica y las bajas mesoescalares influenciadas que se formen en el lado sur de la Cordillera y su retroceso van a ser claves para ver la nieve en zonas de Trás-os-Montes y las Beiras:






Según su localización y capacidad de retrogradación final será más beneficiada una zona u otra. Con el panorama actual lo más destacado irá a la zona de Malcata-Sabugal-Guarda-Estrela. El AROME ya empieza a verlo y aumentará a más de +36 horas:


----------



## Francisco Afonso (6 Jan 2018 às 12:42)

que deprimente... estive à espera que abrisse um bocado para olhar para o Marão e agora que está descoberto, vejo que não tem neve nenhuma


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 12:43)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado Flaviense ...tentei, fui duas vezes , mas a neve nada quis ...
> Apenas o nevoeiro e humidade alta e vento frio...
> Terá que ficar para uma próxima !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Faz parte desta vida de meteolouco. São sempre mais as desilusões do que as alegrias. Seja pela célula que não chegou/formou ou pela chuva/neve que não caiu. Mas quando acontece compensa sempre toda e mais alguma desilusão. Sempre assim foi e sempre assim será. O que não faltará serão desilusões e alegrias. Haja saúde para podermos apreciar tudo isso.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 13:15)

dahon disse:


> Faz parte desta vida de meteolouco. São sempre mais as desilusões do que as alegrias. Seja pela célula que não chegou/formou ou pela chuva/neve que não caiu. Mas quando acontece compensa sempre toda e mais alguma desilusão. Sempre assim foi e sempre assim será. O que não faltará serão desilusões e alegrias. Haja saúde para podermos apreciar tudo isso.


É verdade Dahon, estava com esperança e otimismo de ver neve na Fóia...paciência...ficará para um próximo evento frio!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2018 às 13:16)

A comunidade Meteo louca internacional devia fazer nos uma homenagem... Pela nossa perseverança e resiliência a este clima da treta... Ser meteolouco em Portugal não é para qualquer um!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A comunidade Meteo louca internacional devia fazer nos uma homenagem... Pela nossa perseverança e resiliência a este clima da treta... Ser meteolouco em Portugal não é para qualquer um!



Há que ver o lado positivo...daqui a nada estamos a reportar records de calor e de N° de horas de sol, outra vez! Nisso somos fortíssimos!

Venha de lá o Verão, que no Inverno não fazemos frente a ninguém


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2018 às 13:30)

@joselamego , para nevar na Fóia, tinha que estar mais frio em altura, estava frio mas não tanto, para não falar que o frio não foi sustentado, se tivesse existido mais dias com a iso 0ºC ou menos e depois vir o frio aí sim, acreditava que as condições fossem melhores e o fluxo fosse de Norte e não de NW. 

Os especialistas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ficar com um clima idêntico ao Norte de África, mas parece que esses ditos especialistas, esqueceram-se que no Norte de África, este ano tem chovido bem mais do que por aqui.  A variabilidade climática é tramada, mas ninguém liga, só ligam é ao AG e ao papagaio.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joselamego , para nevar na Fóia, tinha que estar mais frio em altura, estava frio mas não tanto, para não falar que o frio não foi sustentado, se tivesse existido mais dias com a iso 0ºC ou menos e depois vir o frio aí sim, acreditava que as condições fossem melhores e o fluxo fosse de Norte e não de NW.
> 
> Os especialistas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ficar com um clima idêntico ao Norte de África, mas parece que esses ditos especialistas, esqueceram-se que no Norte de África, este ano tem chovido bem mais do que por aqui.  A variabilidade climática é tramada, mas ninguém liga, só ligam é ao AG e ao papagaio.


É verdade Algarvio, tinha que estar mais frio...mais dias.
Depois o nevoeiro era muito e a humidade alta.Tudo isso dificulta a neve e a temperatura não desceu dos 4,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (6 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> que deprimente... estive à espera que abrisse um bocado para olhar para o Marão e agora que está descoberto, vejo que não tem neve nenhuma


Tencionava lá ir amanhã. Assim sendo vou ter que aguardar por outra oportunidade. Obrigado pela informação!


----------



## Francisco Afonso (6 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

Intruso disse:


> Tencionava lá ir amanhã. Assim sendo vou ter que aguardar por outra oportunidade. Obrigado pela informação!


Isto é uma tristeza... sabe tão bem acordar, olhar pela janela e ver a neve mas hoje não aconteceu. Vamos ver se estas próximas entradas trazem alguma coisa


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 14:28)

Mi pueblo (Gargantilla del Lozoya, 1130 m, Madrid) y mi casa!!. Los amigos me informan de 15 cm, 20 en zonas favorables.







Edito: El árbol es un abeto azul del Colorado o picea del Colorado (_Picea pungens_).






Localización:





¡¡Morriña y saudade extremas!!


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Jan 2018 às 14:32)

AMFC disse:


> Portugal no seu melhor, instabilidade a oeste no mar, a este em Espanha e por cá céu limpo. A imagem de satélite é TOP



"Portugal"???!!!

As coisas parecem-me até bastante animadas nos Açores e, sobretudo, na Madeira...


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Jan 2018 às 14:55)

AMFC disse:


> Portugal no seu melhor, instabilidade a oeste no mar, a este em Espanha e por cá céu limpo. A imagem de satélite é TOP



"Portugal"???!!!

As coisas parecem-me até bastante animadas nos Açores e, sobretudo, na Madeira...


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 16:10)

Pedraza (1068 m, Segovia). No muy lejos de mi pueblo


Localización:





Y queda mucho por nevar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

Que envidia @Pek!
Mucha nieve en la cara Sur del Sistema Central... Me lo imagino en cara Norte.

Echo de menos la nieve.
Gracias.


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 17:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que envidia @Pek!
> Mucha nieve en la cara Sur del Sistema Central... Me lo imagino en cara Norte.
> 
> Echo de menos la nieve.
> Gracias.



Yo también lo estoy echando de menos. Menos mal que mis amigos y mi familia me mantienen informado  En el lado segoviano la nevada va a ser impresionante al final del episodio.

Alguna más de mi pueblo esta mañana. Ahora hay más nieve:
















Edito con alguna imagen de Torrecaballeros (1150 m, Segovia) de hace menos de 1 hora:
[URL='https://twitter.com/rgarciadeandres']*RubénGarcíadeAndrés*‏@rgarciadeandres 54 minHace 54 minutos
#Nieve[/URL] en #Torrecaballeros a las 17:24 horas del 06/01/2018. @meteosegovia @meteomiraflores @tiempo_rtvcyl @Zubiaurre_TVE @AEMET_CyL @ecazatormentas @MeteoBetera @PNGuadarrama















Localización:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Tamanha indefinição nos modelos nas próximas 190h...nem sei por onde pegar casa run é  uma estacao diferente.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 17:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tamanha indefinição nos modelos nas próximas 190h...nem sei por onde pegar casa run é  uma estacao diferente.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


É o que penso! Os modelos andam ás aranhas, nem no próprio dia prevêem bem as coisas, nem no outono (estação de transição  mais instável) tinham tanta dificuldade nas previsões


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

Será que vale a pena eu ir ao alto da Fóia? Será que há possibilidade de neve hoje?

Está frio!
Em Monchique estão 6,8°C e céu nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2018 às 18:31)

bandevelugo disse:


> "Portugal"???!!!
> 
> As coisas parecem-me até bastante animadas nos Açores e, sobretudo, na Madeira...



Agradeço a solidariedade territorial mas por aqui está bem calmo 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Os especialistas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ficar com um clima idêntico ao Norte de África, mas parece que esses ditos especialistas, esqueceram-se que no Norte de África, este ano tem chovido bem mais do que por aqui.  A variabilidade climática é tramada, mas ninguém liga, só ligam é ao AG e ao papagaio.



http://aa.com.tr/en/africa/drought-hit-morocco-to-pray-for-rain-friday/974926

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nomadic-life-danger-climate-change/440637001/

Não precisas de agradecer


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

AMFC disse:


> Portugal no seu melhor, instabilidade a oeste no mar, a este em Espanha e por cá céu limpo. A imagem de satélite é TOP


----------



## tone (6 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

Pek disse:


> Baja principal sobre la Comunidad Valenciana y núcleos convectivos alimentándose y creciendo en el entorno mediterráneo de Valencia que provocarán nevadas muy intensas esta noche y madrugada en el interior ibérico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espanha “alimentada” por todos os lados. 
Portugal por lado nenhum!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 20:52)

Os espanholecos é que ficam com aquilo tudo, incrível a diferença de neve...


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

Orion disse:


>



 Al César lo que es del César


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

Problemas graves en muchas autopistas y carreteras:


152 incidencias en este momento en las vías principales por el temporal de nieve:






Nueva víctima por el oleaje:
*Muere una mujer tras ser arrastrada por un golpe de mar en Asturias mientras entrenaba*

6 ENE. 2018 17:35





Imagen del temporal que ha afectado al norte de España. EFE
*
Otras tres personas han resultado heridas en el suceso*

http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2018/01/06/5a50c867ca474180088b45d3.html


Daños por los tornados en El Ejido (Almería)

Declarado el nivel 2 de emergencia en Segovia


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que envidia @Pek!
> Mucha nieve en la cara Sur del Sistema Central... Me lo imagino en cara Norte.
> 
> Echo de menos la nieve.
> Gracias.



Entre 40 y 50 cm en localidades de la vertiente norte. Datos de espesores:

Nota: Valle del Lozoya, Fuenfría y Sierra Norte pertenecen a Madrid (vertiente sur)

Siguero (Segovia), no lejos de mi pueblo:




https://twitter.com/RetusPetrus

Éste es el problema de las carreteras:

Y, claro, los quitanieves no vuelan

Y ya os digo de dónde son todas esos vehículos que van sin neumáticos de invierno ni cadenas por allí: de Madrid. Los de aquellas localidades todos tienen neumáticos de invierno y vehículos todoterreno acondicionados- En fin, lo de siempre...


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

Portugal, o repelente da chuva


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Mandan a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias a la AP-6 (Autopista Madrid-A Coruña)

Sesma (400 m, Navarra)


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 00:43)

Condiciones de ventisca (_blizzard_) ahora mismo en muchas partes:

Duruelo (Soria) 

Torrecaballeros (Segovia) 

Ávila capital

Atrapados en la AP-6 (autopista Madrid-A Coruña). Allí han mandado a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias 

Sojuela (600 m, La Rioja)


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 00:50)

TEMPORAL NIEVE

*Situación crítica en la AP 6*

*Según el Director General de Tráfico Gregorio Serrano la Guardia Civil está trabajando en solucionar el problema y la Unidad Militar de Emergencia está de camino para socorrer a las cientos de personas atrapadas por la nevada en la AP 6. La autovía permanece cortada del kilómetro 42 al 110*





La AP-6 entre el kilómetro 42 y el 80, entre los municipios de San Rafael y Villacastín, se encuentra intransitable desde media tarde de hoy donde se han quedado bloqueados cientos de vehículos debido al temporal de nieve. / Delfin Garcia (EFE)

http://cadenaser.com/emisora/2018/01/07/radio_segovia/1515282062_210837.html?ssm=tw


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 11:51)

Buenos días. Tremendo temporal de nieve en España. De los que hacen afición:

Algo de carreteras:





Por provincias:

ÁVILA

- Ávila capital




https://twitter.com/meteoavila2






https://twitter.com/gdvictorm

-Muñico




https://twitter.com/meteoavila2


SEGOVIA

-Segovia capital





-Torrecaballeros














https://twitter.com/rgarciadeandres


LA RIOJA

- Ezcaray














https://twitter.com/iisgoor

- Valgañón













https://twitter.com/llevantada

Posibilidad de nevadas hoy:


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 12:26)

Imágenes del pueblo de mi novia (Tornadizos de Ávila). Cortesía de mi suegra 

Tremenda ventisca esta noche:






























Estado de las carreteras principales. 210 incidencias por el temporal de nieve:





En zonas con una enorme nevada están las carreteras perfectamente limpias gracias a la gran labor de limpieza y a la responsabilidad o costumbre de los conductores (Neumáticos de invierno o cadenas)








https://twitter.com/iisgoor

Más de La Rioja:


----------



## carlitinhos (7 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

ao ver as fotos dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis assim como todas as noticias que vou vendo ou lendo sobre os USA e a restante Europa arrisco a dizer que somos (Portugal) um corpo estranho em termos de meteorologia do continente europeu dignos sim mas de um clima mais parecido com os nossos "vizinhos" do continente africano, é sol e calor na maior parte do ano pintalgado com alguns dias mais frescos/frios e alguns com chuva, enfim sinais do tempos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

@Pek  excelente reportagem dos nevões em Espanha. Estas precipitações são importantíssimas para a reposição de águas nos solos e excelentes para o aumento de caudal dos principais rios da Península.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 12:49)

Para quem gosta de sol e calor este pais está perfeito é na minha opinião o melhor do Mundo.. para quem gosta de temporais seja neve seja chuva seja trovoada, este pais não tenho a mínima duvida é o pior do Mundo. Venha Terça para outra frente que é o que importa e não esta tempo e tanga.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek  excelente reportagem dos nevões em Espanha. Estas precipitações são importantíssimas para a reposição de águas nos solos e excelentes para o aumento de caudal dos principais rios da Península.



Gracias 


Se hunde el techo del aparcamiento del Carrefour en la ciudad de Ávila






Más de Ávila










Gente que se desplaza con esquíes en la ciudad:

Segovia desde lo alto:

Cantalojas (Guadalajara)




https://twitter.com/ALTOCUMULOAC


----------



## Zulo (7 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

Onde anda o seguimento da Europa? Isto não se enquadra aqui...


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

Zulo disse:


> Onde anda o seguimento da Europa? Isto não se enquadra aqui...



Tenía dudas de dónde ponerlo porque era un seguimiento especial ceñido a una zona europea muy concreta relativamente cercana a Portugal y con un episodio en el cual Portugal podía verse afectado de refilón. Es decir, que a lo mejor interesaba a los foreros portugueses ver conjuntamente lo que acontecía cerca de Portugal para valorar la llegada y la magnitud de la borrasca. Ha sido por eso. Si los moderadores lo estiman se pueden mover todos los mensajes al seguimiento de Europa. 

Creía que podía resultar de interés porque en este hilo se había venido hablando de este temporal desde hace días. Por tenerlo todo unificado y de fácil lectura para los foreros.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2018 às 13:31)

carlitinhos disse:


> ao ver as fotos dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis assim como todas as noticias que vou vendo ou lendo sobre os USA e a restante Europa arrisco a dizer que somos (Portugal) um corpo estranho em termos de meteorologia do continente europeu dignos sim mas de um clima mais parecido com os nossos "vizinhos" do continente africano, é sol e calor na maior parte do ano pintalgado com alguns dias mais frescos/frios e alguns com chuva, enfim sinais do tempos.


O resto da Europa infelizmente está a atravessar temperaturas primaveris e bastante acima da média. Aqui na Belgica ja muitas árvores apresentam rebentos e estamos a 7 de janeiro. A situacao em Espanha é puramente pontual no contexto Europeu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

Ai, se a inveja matasse...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

Que imagens... Faz me lembrar o mágico inverno de 1997... Sim aqui em Portugal o cenário era bastante parecido ao que se vê nestas imagens... Jamais esquecerei.
Muitos de vocês não se recordam ou nem sequer eram nascidos, daí estás imagens vos parecem impossíveis em PT.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que imagens... Faz me lembrar o mágico inverno de 1997... Sim aqui em Portugal o cenário era bastante parecido ao que se vê nestas imagens... Jamais esquecerei.
> Muitos de vocês não se recordam ou nem sequer eram nascidos, daí estás imagens vos parecem impossíveis em PT.



Então não me lembro? Ano em que tirei a carta e entrei na faculdade. Parece anteontem. Na semana passada, vá...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Tenho casa marcada na gralheira no próximo fim de semana e sabem que mais...qu desilusão olhar para os modelos...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

¿Queréis que siga poniendo aquí imágenes del temporal de nieve o las llevo al tópico de Seguimiento de Europa?

Tengo algunas más


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 15:28)

Pek disse:


> ¿Queréis que siga poniendo aquí imágenes del temporal de nieve o las llevo al tópico de Seguimiento de Europa?
> 
> Tengo algunas más



Por mim, põe aqui!


----------



## Francisco Afonso (7 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Bem, de acordo com as imagens de satélite, e corrigam me se estiver errado, este cenário assemelha se ao que aconteceu a 10 de janeiro de 2009, quando nevou na minha cidade. Porque é que desta vez, as temperaturas são mais altas, mesmo sendo esta massa que vem de este continental? Alguém me pode explicar é que este parecia um cenário favorável a neve em cotas baixas e não é?


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2018 às 17:41)

Havia bastante mais frio nessa situação, apesar da configuração semelhante. 
Se bem me lembro Lisboa até chegou a ter uma mínima negativa nesse evento, só para termos comparativos. 
Neste caso o fluxo embora algo continental não é assim tão frio, não se trata de ar assim tão frio vindo do continente europeu, portanto falta esse "ingrediente" acima de tudo. 
Além disso, dessa vez também a trajectória daquele pequeno núcleo depressionário dentro da massa de ar frio foi bem mais favorável, sobre o Minho. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Bem, de acordo com as imagens de satélite, e corrigam me se estiver errado, este cenário assemelha se ao que aconteceu a 10 de janeiro de 2009, quando nevou na minha cidade. Porque é que desta vez, as temperaturas são mais altas, mesmo sendo esta massa que vem de este continental? Alguém me pode explicar é que este parecia um cenário favorável a neve em cotas baixas e não é?


Foi a 9 de Janeiro de 2009  Havia MUITO mais frio em altura na época, -6ºC aos 850hpa e -30ºC aos 500hpa sensivelmente, dando cota 0-100m.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (7 Jan 2018 às 17:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> Foi a 9 de Janeiro de 2009  Havia MUITO mais frio em altura na época, -6ºC aos 850hpa e -30ºC aos 500hpa sensivelmente, dando cota 0-100m.


Exato.., que saudades


----------



## Francisco Afonso (7 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

rozzo disse:


> Havia bastante mais frio nessa situação, apesar da configuração semelhante.
> Se bem me lembro Lisboa até chegou a ter uma mínima negativa nesse evento, só para termos comparativos.
> Neste caso o fluxo embora algo continental não é assim tão frio, não se trata de ar assim tão frio vindo do continente europeu, portanto falta esse "ingrediente" acima de tudo.
> Além disso, dessa vez também a trajectória daquele pequeno núcleo depressionário dentro da massa de ar frio foi bem mais favorável, sobre o Minho.
> ...


Obrigado, excelente explicação. Ando há espera que o evento se repita desde então...


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2018 às 17:54)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Exato.., que saudades


E de que maneira  Queria tanto ver a minha terra coberta de branco de novo, lindo Ainda por cima era pequeno nesse ano, nem aproveitei o dia como devia...


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Jan 2018 às 19:02)

Lembro-me tão bem desse dia. Andava eu no 8º ano. Tive consciência que aquele dia não se repetiria por muito tempo. Enganei-me. Por coincidência, o mesmo fenómeno voltaria a ocorrer um ano e um dia depois, a 10 de janeiro de 2010. Muitas saudades...


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por mim, põe aqui!



Perfecto , pues allá voy:

-Ávila capital:






https://twitter.com/meteoavila2










https://twitter.com/ALTOCUMULOAC















https://twitter.com/gdvictorm

Espesores entre 54 y 70 centímetros en las proximidades de la ciudad de Ávila, en terreno despejado y evitando ventisqueros


- San Juan del Olmo (Ávila)





















https://twitter.com/SanJuandelOlmo

- Segovia:




El País





https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

-Torrecaballeros (Segovia):












https://twitter.com/rgarciadeandres

-Subida a Navafría (Madrid)








https://twitter.com/navafriaesqui


Varias de La Rioja

































http://www.larioja.com/

- San Rafael (Segovia)




El País

- Vitoria




El País

- AP-6 (Segovia)




https://twitter.com/Defensagob





OKDiario

Espectacular vídeo

- AP-68 (La Rioja)




El País


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 19:11)

@Pek Gracias! Mas que inveja!!!


----------



## slbgdt (7 Jan 2018 às 19:17)

Há instabilidade a vir da galiza para o.minho.
Pena as mínimas estarem acima de 0 graus


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

Jan até dia 5







---






Últimos 30 dias (acabando em 5 Jan)


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

La autovía A-1 desde un avión en el entorno de Salvatierra (provincia de Álava)






A-601 a su paso por la ciudad de Cuéllar (provincia de Vallladolid)




https://twitter.com/El_Neyra

Segovia




https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Blascojimeno (Ávila)

Ávila capital




Agencia EFE

*Aurora Pimentel Igea*‏@AuroraPimentel 14 hHace 14 horas
Incomunicados. Así estamos esta mañana en Ávila
















*Aurora Pimentel Igea*‏@AuroraPimentel 13 hHace 13 horas
Yo creo que esto es mas de 50 cm de nieve 
















*Aurora Pimentel Igea*‏@AuroraPimentel 12 hHace 12 horas
No para de nevar. Y mañana doy clases en Madrid. Ajjjj...














Fotos de https://twitter.com/AuroraPimentel


Se vuelve a cerrar la AP-6


----------



## Francisco Afonso (7 Jan 2018 às 21:18)

Bem boa a probabilidade de mais de 0.5 mm de neve acumulados para terça( dia 9) de acordo com o aemet


----------



## Intruso (7 Jan 2018 às 21:55)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Bem boa a probabilidade de mais de 0.5 mm de neve acumulados para terça( dia 9) de acordo com o aemet


Como eu gostava de ter um 9 de Janeiro de 2018 igual ao 9 de Janeiro de 2009!


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

Alguna imagen más del pueblo de mi novia (Tornadizos de Ávila). Fotos de un amigo suyo (Facebook de Juan López):



























Y dos imágenes simpáticas:


Pascualcobo (Ávila). Ovejas por las rodadas del tractor:





https://twitter.com/delarosaperent


Villoslada (La Rioja)





https://twitter.com/meteosojuela


Edito: Destacar el tema de las mínimas que pueden darse en una noche como la de hoy con tantísima nieve en el suelo en muchas zonas. A esta hora (2:40 hora española):

En la red Meteoibericosureste destaca Linares de Mora-Cespedosa (Teruel) con -19,9 ºC. Masía (casa de campo), no es una localidad al uso.

En lo referente a localidades al uso:

-En la red Meteoclimatic destaca Cantalojas (Guadalajara) con -12,9 ºC
-En la red de autómáticas de AEMET, Morón de Almazán (Soria) con -9,4 ºC (hasta las 01:00)


Recordemos que Cantalojas, por ejemplo, está así:





https://twitter.com/ALTOCUMULOAC

Y esto influye notablemente en las mínimas si las restantes variables (ausencia de nubosidad y viento) acompañan.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2018 às 12:30)

Isto agora passou a ser meteo.es? Alguém que me explique isto? Pq neva tanto ali nos vizinhos e aqui nada???


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 12:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto agora passou a ser meteo.es? Alguém que me explique isto? Pq neva tanto ali nos vizinhos e nada???


Grande LOL


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2018 às 13:18)

Orion disse:


> Previsão atualizada  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/



Ou seja acabou a neve e o frio por este Inverno aqui. Enquant a NAO continuar positiva adeus neve.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

Até letras do alfabeto se encontra nas nuvens. Quem diria?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2018 às 13:41)

Neve para o próximo fim de semana? Alguém arrisca cotas?
Se é  que haverá precipitação...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2018 às 13:53)

Ver estes mapas é ver quase o fim do mundo !


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 13:55)

Orion disse:


> Previsão atualizada  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


Esse fevereiro daria vontade de chorar.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto agora passou a ser meteo.es? Alguém que me explique isto? Pq neva tanto ali nos vizinhos e nada???



A ver, creo que ya te lo expliqué, pero puedo volver a intentar hacerlo. Se trataba del seguimiento de un episodio de nevadas que habíamos tratado justamente durante días en este hilo (recuerdo Seguimento Meteorológico Livre) y que tenía interés para muchos foreros portugueses porque podía afectar también a Portugal y porque, científicamente, podía resultar más interesante verlo en conjunto que por separado. Era una manera de facilitar el seguimiento y la lectura y de ofrecer una unificación ante un hecho meteorológico ibérico teóricamente conjunto (aislado del resto de Europa, de hecho).

Como tuve dudas, ayer pregunté a los foreros y parece que los que participaron estaban de acuerdo en seguir haciendo el seguimiento aquí. Y así se ha hecho. Y me alegro que les haya servido y les haya parecido interesante. Hay todo un esfuerzo de seguimiento y recopilación detrás. Me alegro de que haya gente que valore el interés científico o meteorológico de un episodio muy por encima de las raias artificiales que aparecen en los mapas. Mis agradecimientos a todos ellos.

Un saludo

P.D.: En cuanto a las mínimas, finalmente Linares de Mora-Cespedosa (Teruel) -20,3 ºC, Cantalojas (Guadalajara) -18,2 ºC, y, en la red de automáticas de AEMET, -15,2 ºC en La Riba de Escalote (Soria) y -14,7 ºC en Fresno de Cantespino (Segovia). Y con esto doy por concluido el seguimiento del episodio. De nuevo, un saludo y agradecimientos a todos


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 14:30)

Pek disse:


> Como tuve dudas, ayer pregunté a los foreros y parece que los que participaron estaban de acuerdo en seguir haciendo el seguimiento aquí. Y así se ha hecho. Y me alegro que les haya servido y les haya parecido interesante. Hay todo un esfuerzo de seguimiento y recopilación detrás. Me alegro de que haya gente que valore el interés científico o meteorológico de un episodio muy por encima de las raias artificiales que aparecen en los mapas. Mis agradecimientos a todos ellos.



O problema de se publicar aqui é que a informação pode ficar intercalada com outras informações (sim, culpado eu )

De resto, deixa lá. É a normal frustração quando se vê o vizinho enterrado em neve


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 14:35)

Pek disse:


> A ver, creo que ya te lo expliqué, pero puedo volver a intentar hacerlo. Se trataba del seguimiento de un episodio de nevadas que habíamos tratado justamente durante días en este hilo (recuerdo Seguimento Meteorológico Livre) y que tenía interés para muchos foreros portugueses porque podía afectar también a Portugal y porque, científicamente, podía resultar más interesante verlo en conjunto que por separado. Era una manera de facilitar el seguimiento y la lectura y de ofrecer una unificación ante un hecho meteorológico ibérico teóricamente conjunto (aislado del resto de Europa, de hecho).
> 
> Como tuve dudas, ayer pregunté a los foreros y parece que los que participaron estaban de acuerdo en seguir haciendo el seguimiento aquí. Y así se ha hecho. Y me alegro que les haya servido y les haya parecido interesante. Hay todo un esfuerzo de seguimiento y recopilación detrás. Me alegro de que haya gente que valore el interés científico o meteorológico de un episodio muy por encima de las raias artificiales que aparecen en los mapas. Mis agradecimientos a todos ellos.
> 
> ...



Não te rales. É inveja, mesmo. Eu também tive mas sem culpar o mensageiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 14:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esse fevereiro daria vontade de chorar.


Desculpa, mas porquê?


----------



## AMFC (8 Jan 2018 às 14:39)

Obrigado pelas fantásticas imagens 



Pek disse:


> A ver, creo que ya te lo expliqué, pero puedo volver a intentar hacerlo. Se trataba del seguimiento de un episodio de nevadas que habíamos tratado justamente durante días en este hilo (recuerdo Seguimento Meteorológico Livre) y que tenía interés para muchos foreros portugueses porque podía afectar también a Portugal y porque, científicamente, podía resultar más interesante verlo en conjunto que por separado. Era una manera de facilitar el seguimiento y la lectura y de ofrecer una unificación ante un hecho meteorológico ibérico teóricamente conjunto (aislado del resto de Europa, de hecho).
> 
> Como tuve dudas, ayer pregunté a los foreros y parece que los que participaron estaban de acuerdo en seguir haciendo el seguimiento aquí. Y así se ha hecho. Y me alegro que les haya servido y les haya parecido interesante. Hay todo un esfuerzo de seguimiento y recopilación detrás. Me alegro de que haya gente que valore el interés científico o meteorológico de un episodio muy por encima de las raias artificiales que aparecen en los mapas. Mis agradecimientos a todos ellos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 14:39)

Orion disse:


> O problema de se publicar aqui é que a informação pode ficar intercalada com outras informações (sim, culpado eu )



 También lo pensé y tienes razón. No obstante tengo todo bien guardadito y cuando tenga algo de tiempo recopilaré todo conjuntamente en un reportaje 

De nuevo, gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2018 às 15:27)

@Pek, eres un crack... Ya sabes que en Portugal nieve solo en mapas que no se cumplem ó en la tele española, asi que muchas gracias por tu labor.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> @Pek, eres un crack... Ya sabes que en Portugal nieve solo en mapas que no se cumplem ó en la tele española, asi que muchas gracias por tu labor.



Muchas gracias, Flaviense  Llegará el día en que puedas volver a vivir lo del invierno del 1997


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

Para rirem um bocado... Pessoal do alentejo confirmam isto? 

(Isto foi num grupo de hardware no facebook, tapei as identidades para não se saber quem foi, não me consegui conter a rir eheh)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

MSantos disse:


> Em Viseu as hipóteses diria que são nulas ou muito baixas, ainda não vai ser desta Cláudia!



Obrigada! É da maneira que durmo em vez de estar acordada a horas indecentes a beber café e a comer Ferreros Rocher...


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! É da maneira que durmo em vez de estar acordada a horas indecentes a beber café e a comer Ferreros Rocher...



Tomara eu poder comer ferreros  E ver neve claro


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 17:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! É da maneira que durmo em vez de estar acordada a horas indecentes a beber café e a comer Ferreros Rocher...


Cláudia , infelizmente Viseu não terá neve no início da precipitação .
Mesmo Bragança poderá não ter ...
A cota da neve subirá e o ar frio será arrastado de imediato...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

O general inverno instalou-se finalmente. Obrigado ao @Pek pelas fotografias fantásticas que nos fazem sonhar... quem sabe se um futuro próximo nos trará algumas surpresas.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 17:53)

A darem céu limpo, para todo o país, amanhã no canal 1.
É a desinformação jornalística que temos em Portugal.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> A darem céu limpo, para todo o país, amanhã no canal 1.
> É a desinformação jornalística que temos em Portugal.


Devem estar errados um dia, ou seja atraso de 1 dia da previsão do IPMA

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Tomara eu poder comer ferreros  E ver neve claro



Respondo neste tópico por achar mais adequado. A neve é mais difícil de arranjar, de facto. Mas não podes comer Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 18:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> A darem céu limpo, para todo o país, amanhã no canal 1.
> É a desinformação jornalística que temos em Portugal.


Se queres que te diga não é só nisto, parece que anda tudo maluco. Ainda agora numa peça jornalística estava escrito em 10 anos e o jornalista a dizer em 5 anos... enfim. Anda tudo meio doido!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

joselamego disse:


> Devem estar errados um dia, ou seja atraso de 1 dia da previsão do IPMA
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Nem se deram ao trabalho de atualizar as previsões.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

Segundo a previsão de há pouco do Cêgripe, aquela que dá no intervalo do telejornal na TVI, amanhã vamos ter neve aqui no Porto, engraçado que as temperaturas previstas nem são nada demais..

Suspeito que podem ser aguaceiros muito fortes e com imenso frio em altitude, que vão fazer baixar a cota dramaticamente:


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

8ºC / 11ºC para amanhã nas Penhas Douradas? 

Umas previsões um pouco estranhas.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2018 às 20:43)

Dan disse:


> Umas previsões um pouco estranhas.



Sinceramente, gostava de saber qual é a fonte deles..

Quem perceba minimamente de meteorologia não liga, mas quem não percebe acredita, e até comenta...ahh e tal deu neve para o Porto.....


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 20:45)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a previsão de há pouco do Cêgripe, aquela que dá no intervalo do telejornal na TVI, amanhã vamos ter neve aqui no Porto, engraçado que as temperaturas previstas nem são nada demais..
> 
> Suspeito que podem ser aguaceiros muito fortes e com imenso frio em altitude, que vão fazer baixar a cota dramaticamente:



E com esta humidade não daria neve nenhuma nem nenhum floco, humidade 91 por cento, quem vê isto pensa que é verdade .


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:47)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a previsão de há pouco do Cêgripe, aquela que dá no intervalo do telejornal na TVI, amanhã vamos ter neve aqui no Porto, engraçado que as temperaturas previstas nem são nada demais..
> 
> Suspeito que podem ser aguaceiros muito fortes e com imenso frio em altitude, que vão fazer baixar a cota dramaticamente:


Meu Deus, nem se dignam a conferir a informação. Neve no Porto e chuva nas Penhas Douradas...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 20:48)

Ainda no outro dia davam sol, quando estava prevista chuva.
Em relação às temperaturas não acertam uma...
É a desinformação que temos.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus, nem se dignam a conferir a informação. Neve no Porto e chuva nas Penhas Douradas...


Vão haver pessoas que vão acreditar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vão haver pessoas que vão acreditar...


Estou mesmo a ver... *CAOS NA CIDADE DO PORTO COM NEVÃO ESPERADO PARA AMANHÃ* - na TV do costume


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> Até letras do alfabeto se encontra nas nuvens. Quem diria?



O poder da letra H.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a previsão de há pouco do Cêgripe, aquela que dá no intervalo do telejornal na TVI, amanhã vamos ter neve aqui no Porto, engraçado que as temperaturas previstas nem são nada demais..
> 
> Suspeito que podem ser aguaceiros muito fortes e com imenso frio em altitude, que vão fazer baixar a cota dramaticamente:


É tão mau que chega a ser constrangedor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou mesmo a ver... *CAOS NA CIDADE DO PORTO COM NEVÃO ESPERADO PARA AMANHÃ* - na TV do costume


José é melhor trazeres o medronho... beber para esquecer!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou mesmo a ver... *CAOS NA CIDADE DO PORTO COM NEVÃO ESPERADO PARA AMANHÃ* - na TV do costume


Isso era o cúmulo do ridículo... mas eu já acredito em tudo.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> José é melhor trazeres o medronho... beber para esquecer!


Ao menos o medronho é real e cura gripes, a neve não ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso era o cúmulo do ridículo... mas eu já acredito em tudo.



Se de facto acontecer neve amanhã no Porto, que eu acho altamente improvável, a probalidade de acontecer neve no Porto amanhã e de 0.000000000000000000000000000001 por cento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se de facto acontecer neve amanhã no Porto, que eu acho altamente improvável, a probalidade de acontecer neve no Porto amanhã e de 0.000000000000000000000000000001 por cento.



Não, a probabilidade é mesmo 0 %.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:04)

Snifa disse:


> Não, a probabilidade é mesmo 0 %.



Gostava de saber qual é a fonte em que eles se baseiam para fazer estas previsões, ainda no sábado acho eu que foi previam 0 graus de mínima para Lisboa.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se de facto acontecer neve amanhã no Porto, que eu acho altamente improvável, a probalidade de acontecer neve no Porto amanhã e de 0.000000000000000000000000000001 por cento.


Não há qualquer possibilidade de haver neve no Porto amanhã, aqui para nós isso é óbvio.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não há qualquer possibilidade de haver neve no Porto amanhã, aqui para nós isso é óbvio.



Eles nem acertam uma, e se viesse a confirmar 3 graus de mínima no Porto nao haveria neve, e desde quando 5 graus de máxima ???? Devem estar a delirar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! É da maneira que durmo em vez de estar acordada a horas indecentes a beber café e a comer Ferreros Rocher...



Não fales em Ferreros Rocher que isso é pecado.  Este Natal, deram-me 5 caixas de Ferrero Rocher ainda vou na 2ª , dura até à Páscoa, só caixas grandes, bem podiam ter oferecido Mon Cheri. 



Davidmpb disse:


> A darem céu limpo, para todo o país, amanhã no canal 1.
> É a desinformação jornalística que temos em Portugal.



Essa é uma previsão para os que gostam de sol e combate a depressão e aumenta a auto-estima. 

Mesmo com chuva, ver uma previsão com sol ajuda. Vamos abolir a previsão de dias cinzentos e com chuva, sempre sol mesmo que faça chuva. 

Adira ao grupo sempre sol e contribua para a auto estima.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Mas isso são mesmo previsões que dão todos os dias e variam? 

Eu vi isso no outro dia e reparei nos valores nonsense mas pensei que era apenas ficcional para o anúncio e era sempre aquilo. 

Se é o primeiro caso fico boquiaberto... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

No site da TVi 24, para amanhã, prevêem 16°c para Bragança, a cidade mais quente do país...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

rozzo disse:


> Mas isso são mesmo previsões que dão todos os dias e variam?
> 
> Eu vi isso no outro dia e reparei nos valores nonsense mas pensei que era apenas ficcional para o anúncio e era sempre aquilo.
> 
> ...


Já não é a primeira vez, e não é só na TVI, a RTP 1 também erra bastante. Não sei onde vão buscar os valores, mais parece que metem aquilo que está previsto nas cidades do interior, nas do litoral e vice versa. Uma pessoa fica chocada, e aqueles que só se baseiam nestas previsões devem ficar bastante preocupados, principalmente nas temperaturas previstas por vezes em Lisboa e noutras cidades que não costumam ter temperaturas tão baixas. Aquela previsão de neve para o Porto, quem mora lá e só se baseia nisto pensa que vem ai um nevão.  Na SIC, ainda nunca vi erros como estes.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez, e não é só na TVI, a RTP 1 também erra bastante. Não sei onde vão buscar os valores, mais parece que metem aquilo que está previsto nas cidades do interior, nas do litoral e vice versa. Uma pessoa fica chocada, e aqueles que só se baseiam nestas previsões devem ficar bastante preocupados, principalmente nas temperaturas previstas por vezes em Lisboa e noutras cidades que não costumam ter temperaturas tão baixas. Aquela previsão de neve para o Porto, quem mora lá e só se baseia nisto pensa que vem ai um nevão.  Na SIC, ainda nunca vi erros como estes.


E pronto vai começar o caos com essa previsão da TVI, já a minha avó comentou que dava neve para o Porto na tv


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Adira ao grupo sempre sol e contribua para a auto estima.


Desculpa, mas eu estou fora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

A TVI a inventar...
Também passou neve para Coimbra!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2018 às 21:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> E pronto vai começar o caos com essa previsão da TVI, já a minha avó comentou que dava neve para o Porto na tv


Pronto, lá está! É uma tristeza realmente as informações que esta gente nos dá. Calados ganhavam mais, já acredito que eles façam isto de propósito só para terem mais audiências. É estranho, estas previsões absurdas aparecerem quase todos os dias...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não fales em Ferreros Rocher que isso é pecado.  Este Natal, deram-me 5 caixas de Ferrero Rocher ainda vou na 2ª , dura até à Páscoa, só caixas grandes, bem podiam ter oferecido Mon Cheri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podes mandar algumas para cá... Só recebi 2 (uma de 16 e outra de 30) e uma outra com Ferreros e outras variedades. Como boa filha que sou, ofereci duas caixas de Mon Cheri ao meu pai. Eu não gosto. Fico pelos Ferrero principalmente nas noites longas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A TVI a inventar...
> Também passou neve para Coimbra!



Tu não me digas que nem nas previsões mocadas Viseu tem neve!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Pronto, lá está! É uma tristeza realmente as informações que esta gente nos dá. Calados ganhavam mais, já acredito que eles façam isto de propósito só para terem mais audiências. É estranho, estas previsões absurdas aparecerem quase todos os dias...


Deve dar muito trabalho ir consultar o site do IPMA...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tu não me digas que nem nas previsões mocadas Viseu tem neve!



Daqui nada passa a neve para Lisboa queres ver.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

No inverno é frio a mais no verão é calor a mais, que desinformação que temos neste país .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A TVI a inventar...
> Também passou neve para Coimbra!


Qualquer dia estão a passar neve para o Algarve...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Bom, em 2006, se bem me lembro, nevou em Lisboa e em Viseu não. Dá-me sempre vontade de rir quando me lembro da minha cara ao abrir o mail que uma prima que vive na Figueira me enviou, com fotos de neve na Serra da Boa Viagem e com o areal da praia coberto de branco...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

Neva para todo país assim já ficariam todos felizes !

Qualquer dia metem no verão temperaturas de 45 graus para todo o país.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

pessoas há uma coisa que me está a baralhar, ipma mete cota 800 metros amanhã, vou ao gfs mete o dobro da cota


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tu não me digas que nem nas previsões mocadas Viseu tem neve!


Tu queres ver que eles também foram ao medronho? Malandros!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tu queres ver que eles também foram ao medronho? Malandros!



Acho que deve ser algo mais forte do que medronho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho que deve ser algo mais forte do que medronho...


Só se for absinto... ou então drogas psicadélicas! Eles já estão a ver a neve a cair na imbicta!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 21:51)

Por acaso estou curioso para ver quando é que vai aparecer neve para Portalegre nos mapas... isto vai calhar a todos não se preocupem


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

Não sei nem vi o apontamento metereológico da TVI mas talvez quisessem dizer distrito de Coimbra, é que por exemplo a Serra do Açor pertence a Arganil que por sua vez pertence a Coimbra,


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

Procurei e encontrei. São estas as fotos de que falei acima, de Janeiro de 2006.

Serra da Boa Viagem:







Areal:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Procurei e encontrei. São estas as fotos de que falei acima, de Janeiro de 2006.
> 
> Serra da Boa Viagem:
> 
> ...




Dia inesquecível esse 29 de janeiro de 2006, gostava que se repetisse denovo.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

david 6 disse:


> pessoas há uma coisa que me está a baralhar, ipma mete cota 800 metros amanhã, vou ao gfs mete o dobro da cota



Modelos diferentes  https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/snowline/20180109-0000z.html


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2018 às 22:31)

Orion disse:


> Modelos diferentes  https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/snowline/20180109-0000z.html



eu sei que ipma usa diferentes, estou baralho é como há uma diferença tão grande na cota, sim nunca são certinhos uns com os outros, mas desta vez tem uma grande diferença, estou curioso para ver qual acerta


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 22:31)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Dia inesquecível esse 29 de janeiro de 2006, gostava que se repetisse denovo.



Dado que nem um floco vi, dispenso. Prefiro 2010.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

The Weatherman disse:


> O general inverno instalou-se finalmente. Obrigado ao @Pek pelas fotografias fantásticas que nos fazem sonhar... quem sabe se um futuro próximo nos trará algumas surpresas.



Obrigado! 

Como dices, efectivamente hoy día muy frío en las regiones y poblaciones ibéricas afectadas por la gran nevada. En estación de AEMET, la localidad de La Riba de Escalote (1000 m, Soria) máxima de -3,8 °C tras mínima de -15,2 °C. 
Esta noche promete ser la buena en cuanto a mínimas,  ahora mismo Cantalojas ya va por - 15 °C y Ávila SAIH está en - 16,3 °C . A ver hasta dónde llegan.

Por mi casa día muy desapacible con tormenta, granizo y bastante lluvia: 43 mm. 

Un saludo y buenas noches!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dado que nem um floco vi, dispenso. Prefiro 2010.


E eu 2009


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Dia inesquecível esse 29 de janeiro de 2006, gostava que se repetisse denovo.



Dado que nem um floco vi, dispenso. Prefiro 2010.


c0ldPT disse:


> E eu 2009



Também.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dado que nem um floco vi, dispenso. Prefiro 2010.
> 
> 
> Também.




Eu prefiro um 29 de janeiro de 2006 foram os minutos melhores da minha vida ao ver a neve a cair em lisboa, espero que um dia volte se a repetir.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

david 6 disse:


> eu sei que ipma usa diferentes, estou baralho é como há uma diferença tão grande na cota, sim nunca são certinhos uns com os outros, mas desta vez tem uma grande diferença, estou curioso para ver qual acerta



Antes curioso do que baralhado


----------



## Brito (8 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Penso que amanhã a cota de neve andará acima dos 800/1000 metros. Neve a cotas baixas ainda não será desta ....


----------



## Torto 21 (8 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Procurei e encontrei. São estas as fotos de que falei acima, de Janeiro de 2006.
> 
> Serra da Boa Viagem:
> 
> ...


Boa noite,
Esse evento teve alguma expressão no interior? Ou ficou mais pelo litoral?
É que eu não tenho recordações desse dia...


----------



## Brito (8 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

Em 2006 não tenho memória... Mas o nevão de 2009 foi extraordinário. Nunca vi nevar assim a cotas tão baixas. O piso todo molhado e em minutos ficou tudo branco, flocos de neve enormes.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Jan 2018 às 22:50)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Dia inesquecível esse 29 de janeiro de 2006, gostava que se repetisse denovo.





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dado que nem um floco vi, dispenso. Prefiro 2010.



Nesse ano (2006) ainda vivia em Viseu e dava aulas em Vila Viçosa. Nesse famoso 29 de janeiro, um domingo, fiz a viagem Viseu-Vila Viçosa e foi uma coisa muito estranha. Saí de Viseu no fim de almoço com sol e muito frio. Passei na Guarda igualmente com muito sol e ainda mais frio. Depois fiz até Portalegre igualmente com sol, mas aqui começou o céu a apresentar nebulosidade. Entretanto foi caindo o fim do dia e a cerca de 5 Km de Estremoz... um cenário surreal tendo em conta que vinha da Beira Alta com sol e estava em pleno Alentejo: Neve, muita neve!
A cidade de Estremoz estava fantástica! Ao entrar na N4, em direção a Borba/Vila Viçosa, estava a GNR a aconselhar prudência... de facto o piso estava escorregadio e demorei quase 1 hora a chegar a Vila Viçosa (em condições normais são 15-20 minutos). Vila Viçosa é um encanto. Com neve é indescritível! No dia seguinte, 2.ª-feira 30 de janeiro, estava um sol fantástico e a neve foi derretendo ao longo da manhã. Mas lembro-me que a Escola não funcionou, pois os transportes públicos não puderam trazer os alunos das aldeias devido ao gelo que se tinha formado nas estradas. Épico e memorável!


----------



## davidazevedo (8 Jan 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite a todos..... mas afinal que noticia é essa de Neve informado na TVI. Cheguei agora do trabalho. Podem me explicar? 
A tvi deve pensar que o dia dos enganos passou para o dia 8 janeiro.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

Por mim, 19 de Janeiro de 2017, ou então, 2 de Fevereiro de 1954. O resto são ilusões.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Neve 
Para mim , quando vivi em Lamego 
Pode ser 
2009(9 Jan)
2010(10 Jan) 
2010 (30 nov)
2014(fev)
2017(mar)


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (9 Jan 2018 às 00:02)

Pek disse:


> Alguna imagen más del pueblo de mi novia (Tornadizos de Ávila). Fotos de un amigo suyo (Facebook de Juan López):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não te rales. É inveja, mesmo. Eu também tive mas sem culpar o mensageiro.



É como diz a @ClaudiaRM , QUE INVEJA!!!


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2018 às 02:00)

Saudades mesmo. Em Famalicao foi a 9/1/2009 e 10/1/2010. Ja é preciso mais.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2018 às 02:02)

Torto 21 disse:


> Boa noite,
> Esse evento teve alguma expressão no interior? Ou ficou mais pelo litoral?
> É que eu não tenho recordações desse dia...



Por Viseu, nicles batatoides.


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2018 às 08:38)

Confirma-se... cai neve na cidade de Bragança e começa a querer acumular nos passeios, jardins e mesmo na estrada...


----------



## tone (9 Jan 2018 às 09:16)

Às vezes devia-se olhar menos para os modelos e previsões. Ontem de manhã (8.30) na zona de Lisboa junto à foz do Tejo estavam 5 graus. 
Tudo indicava que entrando precipitação na madrugada seguinte, quando é atingido o pico da mínima, pudesse nevar nas cidades mais altas do interior norte do país.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 09:38)

tone disse:


> Às vezes devia-se olhar menos para os modelos e previsões. Ontem de manhã (8.30) na zona de Lisboa junto à foz do Tejo estavam 5 graus.
> Tudo indicava que entrando precipitação na madrugada seguinte, quando é atingido o pico da mínima, pudesse nevar nas cidades mais altas do interior norte do país.



Essa observação por si só não permitiria nunca concluir que iria nevar no interior norte. No entanto os modelos de mesoescala já demonstravam há mais de 24 h que existia essa forte possibilidade no extremo interior norte devido à presença do frio à superfície e em altitude à passagem da frente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 09:43)

The Weatherman disse:


> Essa observação por si só não permitiria nunca concluir que iria nevar no interior norte. No entanto os modelos de mesoescala já demonstravam há mais de 24 h que existia essa forte possibilidade no extremo interior norte devido à presença do frio à superfície e em altura à passagem da frente.



Atenção que o fenómeno está a ser muito localizado, em Vila Real não tenho qualquer reporte de neve, nem em Montalegre!


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 09:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Atenção que o fenómeno está a ser muito localizado, em Vila Real não tenho qualquer reporte de neve, nem em Montalegre!



Sim. O evento apenas se circunscreve ao extremo nordeste e deve-se ao timing  da entrada da frente com o frio existente. O evento não deverá durar mais que 3 a 4 horas. Em Pitões das Júnias chove com 2 ºC


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2018 às 09:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Atenção que o fenómeno está a ser muito localizado, em Vila Real não tenho qualquer reporte de neve, nem em Montalegre!



A neve é das coisas mais imprevisiveis e mais dificeis de prever que existe. Aqui em Bruxelas em Novembro nevou muito intensamente a apenas 5 km da zona mais central da cidade, enquanto que na cidade nao nevou praticamente nada. E nao estava em regimes de aguaceiros localizados, nem acredito que a diferenca de temperatura tenha sido significante, porque essa regiao continuava na cidade. Nao consigo explicar como é que sucedeu tal situacao. E obviamente tambem nao havia diferencas de altitude. Alias a zona onde nevou mais é ate de menor altitude


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 10:06)

Torto 21 disse:


> Boa noite,
> Esse evento teve alguma expressão no interior? Ou ficou mais pelo litoral?
> É que eu não tenho recordações desse dia...



Nesse dia (29 de Janeiro de 2006) caiu o ultimo grande nevão em boa parte do Alentejo Central, nomeadamente na zona de Évora, Montemor, Arraiolos etc, enquanto que em Portalegre acho que nem nevou de todo.


----------



## Zulo (9 Jan 2018 às 10:14)

Só para dizer que sou um fervoroso apoiante da ausencia de neve..

Precisamos de chuva, e eu estou aqui deste lado a fazer uma força tremenda para que não haja neve mas sim chuva que ajude à agricultura

Sorry.


PS- Posso ter dito a maior barbaridade do seculo até agora,mas olha,paciência.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

Zulo disse:


> Só para dizer que sou um fervoroso apoiante da ausencia de neve..
> 
> Precisamos de chuva, e eu estou aqui deste lado a fazer uma força tremenda para que não haja neve mas sim chuva que ajude à agricultura
> 
> ...



A neve é boa para a agricultura.. O gelo é que é mau.

Neve é melhor que chuva, porque a chuva cai e segue o seu caminho, enquanto que a neve vai descongelando aos poucos, contribuindo mais para os lençois friáticos.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 10:22)

Zulo disse:


> Só para dizer que sou um fervoroso apoiante da ausencia de neve..
> 
> Precisamos de chuva, e eu estou aqui deste lado a fazer uma força tremenda para que não haja neve mas sim chuva que ajude à agricultura
> 
> ...


A neve não prejudica a agricultura...
Agora gelo/geada fora de época, isso sim, já é prejudicial.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Na minha terra sempre disseram que a neve é optima para a agricultura, mata a bicharada nos solos, e no final de contas é agua, que penetra nos solos quando derrete, melhor que a chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2018 às 10:30)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Nesse ano (2006) ainda vivia em Viseu e dava aulas em Vila Viçosa. Nesse famoso 29 de janeiro, um domingo, fiz a viagem Viseu-Vila Viçosa e foi uma coisa muito estranha. Saí de Viseu no fim de almoço com sol e muito frio. Passei na Guarda igualmente com muito sol e ainda mais frio. Depois fiz até Portalegre igualmente com sol, mas aqui começou o céu a apresentar nebulosidade. Entretanto foi caindo o fim do dia e a cerca de 5 Km de Estremoz... um cenário surreal tendo em conta que vinha da Beira Alta com sol e estava em pleno Alentejo: Neve, muita neve!
> A cidade de Estremoz estava fantástica! Ao entrar na N4, em direção a Borba/Vila Viçosa, estava a GNR a aconselhar prudência... de facto o piso estava escorregadio e demorei quase 1 hora a chegar a Vila Viçosa (em condições normais são 15-20 minutos). Vila Viçosa é um encanto. Com neve é indescritível! No dia seguinte, 2.ª-feira 30 de janeiro, estava um sol fantástico e a neve foi derretendo ao longo da manhã. Mas lembro-me que a Escola não funcionou, pois os transportes públicos não puderam trazer os alunos das aldeias devido ao gelo que se tinha formado nas estradas. Épico e memorável!


Simplesmente memorável  Lembro.me desse dia como se fosse hoje  a Serra da Arrábida ficou ainda mais maravilhosa pintada de branco


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Zulo disse:


> Só para dizer que sou um fervoroso apoiante da ausencia de neve..
> 
> Precisamos de chuva, e eu estou aqui deste lado a fazer uma força tremenda para que não haja neve mas sim chuva que ajude à agricultura
> 
> ...



Olha que não, olha que não... pois é exactamente o oposto do que pensas. Mas errar é humano, paciência.


Why Snow is a Good Thing!
AGRICULTURE

Farmers need snow, plain and simple.  They need snow to blanket their fields so that when it all melts in the spring, their fields are properly irrigated and ready for planting.  A lack of moisture in the soil right from the outset is very problematic and can force farmers in severe situations to either reduce their plantings or in a worst case scenario, not plant at all.  Around this time last winter Alberta’s Agriculture Minister, Evan Berger shared his concerns about the lack of snowfall so far that year in Alberta and made headlines for doing so.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

É verdade, grande nevão na Arrábida nesse dia memorável, antes de lá chegar ainda nevou com intensidade na Quinta do Conde e com acumulação considerável.
Páginas bonitas que ficam na história.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2018 às 10:38)

Zulo disse:


> Posso ter dito a maior barbaridade do seculo



Do século também é um exagero.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

criz0r disse:


> É verdade, grande nevão na Arrábida nesse dia memorável, antes de lá chegar ainda nevou com intensidade na Quinta do Conde e com acumulação considerável.
> Páginas bonitas que ficam na história.


CompletamenteEu moro em Azeitão , mas não chegou a acumular! talvez um dia se volte a repetir


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Para, esta vez sí, dar por concluido el episodio, tres imágenes de ayer que creo que os gustarán

Ávila









https://twitter.com/javierventosa

Segovia y su Alcázar




https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Y un vídeo de dron de Ávila:

Mínimas la pasada noche muy destacadas. Pena de la nubosidad al final, sin ella podían haber bajado más:

-21,1 ºC en Linares de Mora-Cespedosa (Teruel). Núcleo no habitado

En localidades habitadas ha destacado

Red Meteoclimatic: Cantalojas (Guadalajara) con -20,8 ºC.
Red SAIH: Ávila-Adaja (Ávila) con -19 ºC (mínima horaria)
Red AEMET: La Riba de Escalote (Soria) con -16,6 ºC

Imagen de un termómetro callejero hoy en la ciudad de Ávila




https://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-enero-de-2018-t148755.0.html;msg3529441#msg3529441

Un saludo y feliz día. Y enhorabuena a los afortunados por la visita de la nieve!!!!


----------



## Zulo (9 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

Obrigado,desconhecia por completo que neve fosse melhor que chuva para a agricultura!Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

Zulo disse:


> Obrigado,desconhecia por completo que neve fosse melhor que chuva para a agricultura!Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


Tudo tem o seu tempo e no inverno a neve pode trazer inconvenientes de vários tipos mas para a agricultura é uma benesse.

Já diziam os velhos provérbios populares:
*A água de nevão dá pão; a de trovão, em parte dá, em parte não. 
Água de neves paga o que deves*.


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

Como dicen, la nieve es muy beneficiosa para la agricultura, la capa superficial del suelo, los niveles freáticos y la recarga de los acuíferos. Su lenta descongelación fija el agua en la tierra y alimenta caudales durante largo tiempo


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

Muito frio  (somado a muito vento), pode ter algum impacto negativo, sobretudo em zonas que servem de refúgio a uma flora relíquial do período Terciário (com características subtropicais húmidas)...
Mas penso que tal só deve tomar alguma dimensão, se as temperaturas forem realmente baixas e/ou se essas condições se prolongarem por algum tempo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2018 às 11:39)

La vai começar o corte  na precipitacao para o próximo fim de semana...
Tinha boas prespetivas de ver nevar acima dos 1000m

Era isto que eu queria...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

A partir de 17 já começa a haver possibilidade de tempo mais ameno e seco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Começa a chegar o pós frontal à Galiza.


----------



## blade (9 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

não consigo perceber uma coisa há pessoal que só quer é frio e gosta muito do frio, mas depois se for preciso têm mais de 20ºc dentro de casa para não passarem frio


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

blade disse:


> não consigo perceber uma coisa há pessoal que só quer é frio e gosta muito do frio, mas depois se for preciso têm mais de 20ºc dentro de casa para não passarem frio


Isso é óbvio, não? Tal como o pessoal que gosta de temperaturas de 45ºC se for preciso têm 20ºC em casa para não terem muito calor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 12:52)

blade disse:


> não consigo perceber uma coisa há pessoal que só quer é frio e gosta muito do frio, mas depois se for preciso têm mais de 20ºc dentro de casa para não passarem frio



O frio e a neve é para ser contemplado no quentinho do lar... 
Lá há coisa mais maravilhosa que teres uma paisagem nevada e chegares a casa com 20ºC para te deixarem de doer as mãos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 13:23)

Para memória futura, apenas nevou em Bragança.

Para o próximo fim de semana... repetirá?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

blade disse:


> não consigo perceber uma coisa há pessoal que só quer é frio e gosta muito do frio, mas depois se for preciso têm mais de 20ºc dentro de casa para não passarem frio




Lá fora faz tanto frio, lá fora faz tanto frio ... 

Eu prefiro o calor, um banho com água fria e fica-se no ponto, agora frio é depressão, não há belas vistas, não há praia, não há nada é um perfeito vazio.


----------



## tone (9 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

The Weatherman disse:


> Essa observação por si só não permitiria nunca concluir que iria nevar no interior norte. No entanto os modelos de mesoescala já demonstravam há mais de 24 h que existia essa forte possibilidade no extremo interior norte devido à presença do frio à superfície e em altitude à passagem da frente.


Certezas absolutas dificilmente muitos poderão ter. 

Ontem havia quem colocasse em causa a queda de neve em Bragança com base no que diziam os modelos. 

Falhar todos falhamos e não é isso que está em causa. Quem não se recorda da sabedoria popular que apenas com a experiência sensorial fazia previsões certeiras?


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

Frente fraca pelo Alentejo tal como o GFS previu ontem... precipitação entre os 3 e 6mm na região


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 16:39)

Desconheço se a depressão terá intensidade suficiente para que se atribua um nome (David) mas de qualquer das formas o _loop_ ao largo da costa francesa vai ser interessante.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

> Increasingly frequent snowfalls in the Sahara Deseret are evidence of the much talked about global warming trend, just like the unusually warm winters in Russia, bitter cold spells in the US and floods in Europe, Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Hydrometeorology and Environmental Monitoring Roman Vilfand told TASS.





> Such situations, including snowfalls in Sahara, a long cold spell in North America, very warm weather in the European part of Russia and sustained rains which sparked flooding in Western European countries, have been occurring more frequently. The high recurrence of these extreme (weather) conditions stems from global warming. It is not just my standpoint, but an opinion shared by members of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change," Vilfand said.
> 
> He pointed out that out of the ordinary snowfalls had also happened in Egypt and the Middle East, though they were usually recorded once in 15 to 20 years.



TASS

Tão anómalo que até publico aqui


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

O Sr Lamego é que tinha razão, que bom inverno estamos a ter. Fui de Leiria a Lisboa sempre debaixo de grande chuvada que só melhorou a partir das 15 horas. Tudo verde pelo caminho, campos alagados.
off topic: fomos ao obstetra e é um menino


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

Orion disse:


> TASS
> 
> Tão anómalo que até publico aqui



O Mr. Vilfand parece perceber da coisa


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

cepp1 disse:


> O Sr Lamego é que tinha razão, que bom inverno estamos a ter. Fui de Leiria a Lisboa sempre debaixo de grande chuvada que só melhorou a partir das 15 horas. Tudo verde pelo caminho, campos alagados.
> off tropic: fomos ao obstetra e é um menino


Parabéns pelo filho ! Que tudo corra bem !
Venha mais chuva , da boa , para rebentar nascentes e abastecer barragens!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

Orion disse:


> TASS
> 
> Tão anómalo que até publico aqui



O AG até faz nevar no Sahara. Como dizem, por aí, que vamos ficar com o clima de Norte de África, que venha ele, quanto mais rápido melhor que até neve vou ter aos montes.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

viva,
bom de ver que estes primeiros dias de janeiro tem sido óptimos a respeito de precipitação, felizmente começamos a ter alguma normalidade e algumas barragens a norte estão já dentro dos valores normais.
tanto alarido em novembro e dezembro para nada, tal como previa.
e ainda temos uns 3 a 4 meses pela frente que podem trazer a reposição da normalidade em quase todo o território, tanto a nível da agua nos solos, como os níveis da barragens.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AG até faz nevar no Sahara. Como dizem, por aí, que vamos ficar com o clima de Norte de África, que venha ele, quanto mais rápido melhor que até neve vou ter aos montes.



Esse 'norte de África' a que te referes é bem mais limitado do que pensas  Pena que o mapa não mostre mais do referido continente.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

Marco pires disse:


> viva,
> bom de ver que estes primeiros dias de janeiro tem sido óptimos a respeito de precipitação, felizmente começamos a ter alguma normalidade e algumas barragens a norte estão já dentro dos valores normais.
> tanto alarido em novembro e dezembro para nada, tal como previa.
> e ainda temos uns 3 a 4 meses pela frente que podem trazer a reposição da normalidade em quase todo o território, tanto a nível da agua nos solos, como os níveis da barragens.


Só por estes primeiros dias de Janeiro a seca já está resolvida?
Não me parece... e ainda para mais, quando as previsões sazonais para os próximos meses,não estão nada famosas, é verdade que valem o que valem e esperemos que falhem redondamente.


----------



## martinus (9 Jan 2018 às 22:39)

Eu quando vejo a nevar no Saará, na Arábia Saudita, ou em Bagdad, fico logo todo a tremer, com medo do "aquecimento global".


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

não está resolvia e longe disso, mas tampouco está dramática como à uns dois meses atrás nem com a gravidade apregoada que iria ser o caos total no próximo verão, e os já anunciados racionamentos á população.
sem estar resolvida, penso que pudemos colocar de parte situações dramáticas e racionamentos de agua, aliás não estando resolvida, de facto em uma boa parte da região norte está mesmo resolvida, pois tanto as barragens como os solos já não se encontram em seca.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não me parece... e ainda para mais, quando as previsões sazonais para os próximos meses,não estão nada famosas, é verdade que valem o que valem e esperemos que falhem redondamente.








Apenas e só para aumentar o _suspense_


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

A pluma tropical que afetou o continente não foi esteticamente muito apelativa podendo até passar despercebida nas imagens de satélite.






Como periodicamente escrevo, plumas tropicais nem sempre significam (muita) chuva. Daqui a uns dias há mais uma:






---
















Já escrevi que águas quentes não enxotam o anticiclone? Só para confirmar


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

martinus disse:


> Eu quando vejo a nevar no Saará, na Arábia Saudita, ou em Bagdad, fico logo todo a tremer, com medo do "aquecimento global".



Há situações em que não vale a pena estar a carregar sempre na mesma tecla mas neste caso tem que ser. É absolutamente imperativo que as pessoas se consciencializem que o AG é real e as consequências estão à vista de todos.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 23:41)

@algarvio1980 quando é que te vais mudar para a Austrália?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2018 às 00:06)

The Weatherman disse:


> Há situações em que não vale a pena estar a carregar sempre na mesma tecla mas neste caso tem que ser. É absolutamente imperativo que as pessoas se consciencializem que o AG é real e as consequências estão à vista de todos.



Mais do que isso, achar, como o Trump, que o AG não existe porque está muito frio nos EUA e/ou nevou no deserto, é não se ter dado ao trabalho de ler nadinha sobre o AG. Eu arriscaria até a dizer que são, precisamente, estes extremos bipolares, a maior 'prova' do AG.


----------



## Zulo (10 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Orion disse:


> @algarvio1980 quando é que te vais mudar para a Austrália?



Faz lembrar uma que houve no Porto há uns anos, postada por um user cá do fórum. Muito bonito de ver


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

martinus disse:


> Eu quando vejo a nevar no Saará, na Arábia Saudita, ou em Bagdad, fico logo todo a tremer, com medo do "aquecimento global".



Estás a olhar para uma árvore e por isso não estás a ver a floresta!


----------



## AMFC (10 Jan 2018 às 09:05)

Quem acha que o aquecimento global provoca somente episódios de calor extremo anda um bocado mal informado.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (10 Jan 2018 às 09:13)

AMFC disse:


> Quem acha que o aquecimento global provoca somente episódios de calor extremo anda um bocado mal informado.


http://www.rtp.pt/play/p4286/2077-10-segundos-para-o-futuro
Vale a pena ver.


----------



## AMFC (10 Jan 2018 às 09:34)

Excelente, obrigado.



meteo_xpepe disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p4286/2077-10-segundos-para-o-futuro
> Vale a pena ver.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 10:07)

Zulo disse:


> Faz lembrar uma que houve no Porto há uns anos, postada por um user cá do fórum. Muito bonito de ver


Referes-te ao 21 de Setembro de 2014?  Mas que fim de tarde foi esse... até agora a maior trovoada que já vi apesar de 19 de Abril do ano passado ter sido á maneira também


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Acabou por não chegar a David. Agora está no processo de se tornar numa _cut-off_ e eventualmente dissipar-se.


----------



## Jota Pê (10 Jan 2018 às 15:49)

Boas!

O meu nome é João Barreiros, tenho 22 anos e estudo Geografia e Planeamento Regional na Universidade Nova de Lisboa. Vivo alternadamente em Lisboa (centro) e em Carregal do Sal. Sou quase que novato na participação ativa no fórum, mas já aqui pertenço desde 2010... Faz 8 anos sem uma mensagem. O fascínio pela meteorologia vai-me permitir continuar a aprender convosco e certamente dar algumas opiniões com base nos conhecimentos que tenho adquirido. 
P.s. Dado que estou a viver durante 6 meses na Eslovénia, vou fazer um acompanhamento à distância até Fevereiro.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2018 às 15:52)

Jota Pê disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O meu nome é João Barreiros, tenho 22 anos e estudo Geografia e Planeamento Regional na Universidade Nova de Lisboa. Vivo alternadamente em Lisboa (centro) e em Carregal do Sal. Sou quase que novato na participação ativa no fórum, mas já aqui pertenço desde 2010... Faz 8 anos sem uma mensagem. O fascínio pela meteorologia vai-me permitir continuar a aprender convosco e certamente dar algumas opiniões com base nos conhecimentos que tenho adquirido.
> P.s. Dado que estou a viver durante 6 meses na Eslovénia, vou fazer um acompanhamento à distância até Fevereiro.



Bem-vindo "à vida activa" do fórum, participa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

*O site está a ser alvo de ataque spam!*


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 18:45)

Jota Pê disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O meu nome é João Barreiros, tenho 22 anos e estudo Geografia e Planeamento Regional na Universidade Nova de Lisboa. Vivo alternadamente em Lisboa (centro) e em Carregal do Sal. Sou quase que novato na participação ativa no fórum, mas já aqui pertenço desde 2010... Faz 8 anos sem uma mensagem. O fascínio pela meteorologia vai-me permitir continuar a aprender convosco e certamente dar algumas opiniões com base nos conhecimentos que tenho adquirido.
> P.s. Dado que estou a viver durante 6 meses na Eslovénia, vou fazer um acompanhamento à distância até Fevereiro.




Bem-vindo Jota
Bom estudo e vai participando no fórum!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2018 às 18:55)

Boas pessoal, completamente offtopic...

A minha página meteo felgueiras está a crescer, no inicio era uma brincadeira quando comprei a estaçao mas agora nos ultimos 2 meses tive 500 gostos etc e este nome limita muito o alcance, uma vez que agora partilho informações para todo o país e tenho recebido mensagens etc de pessoal de todo o país. Alguém tem sugestão para um nome porreiro?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas pessoal, completamente offtopic...
> 
> A minha página meteo felgueiras está a crescer, no inicio era uma brincadeira quando comprei a estaçao mas agora nos ultimos 2 meses tive 500 gostos etc e este nome limita muito o alcance, uma vez que agora partilho informações para todo o país e tenho recebido mensagens etc de pessoal de todo o país. Alguém tem sugestão para um nome porreiro?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


"O melhor tempo" (BestWeather)


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas pessoal, completamente offtopic...
> 
> A minha página meteo felgueiras está a crescer, no inicio era uma brincadeira quando comprei a estaçao mas agora nos ultimos 2 meses tive 500 gostos etc e este nome limita muito o alcance, uma vez que agora partilho informações para todo o país e tenho recebido mensagens etc de pessoal de todo o país. Alguém tem sugestão para um nome porreiro?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



tenho um nome porreiro, best weather


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> "O melhor tempo" (BestWeather)


 ahah ao mesmo tempo


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 19:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> ahah ao mesmo tempo


Que timing.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

Zulo disse:


> Faz lembrar uma que houve no Porto há uns anos, postada por um user cá do fórum. Muito bonito de ver



Será esta que filmei em 21/09/2014? Foi a maior chuvada que assisti na minha vida


----------



## Teya (10 Jan 2018 às 21:51)

Vou só deixar isto aqui: 
www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedNews/videos/1761213210566356/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

Teya disse:


> Vou só deixar isto aqui:
> www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedNews/videos/1761213210566356/


Já tinha sido postado no seguimento de África 2018. Podes ver várias fotos lindas...


----------



## Teya (10 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já tinha sido postado no seguimento de África 2018. Podes ver várias fotos lindas...


Oh não sabia, se necessário apaguem. Obrigada @luismeteo3


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

Teya disse:


> Oh não sabia, se necessário apaguem. Obrigada @luismeteo3


Não era esse o meu propósito...


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas pessoal, completamente offtopic...
> 
> A minha página meteo felgueiras está a crescer, no inicio era uma brincadeira quando comprei a estaçao mas agora nos ultimos 2 meses tive 500 gostos etc e este nome limita muito o alcance, uma vez que agora partilho informações para todo o país e tenho recebido mensagens etc de pessoal de todo o país. Alguém tem sugestão para um nome porreiro?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


Meteonorte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

Snifa disse:


> Será esta que filmei em 21/09/2014? Foi a maior chuvada que assisti na minha vida


O bichinho pela meteo veio-me nesse dia


----------



## Zulo (11 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

Snifa disse:


> Será esta que filmei em 21/09/2014? Foi a maior chuvada que assisti na minha vida



Isto mesmo, excelente vídeo. Lembro me de na altura se ter feito um time lapse que ficou muito interessante com a câmara a ser engolida pela tempestade. Muito bonito! Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> "O melhor tempo" (BestWeather)





Miguel96 disse:


> tenho um nome porreiro, best weather




Já é tarde pra escolher esse nome... existe há algum tempo!

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/bestweather.pt/


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2018 às 09:57)

Kraliv disse:


> Já é tarde pra escolher esse nome... existe há algum tempo!
> 
> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/bestweather.pt/


Nós sabemos. Estávamos a meter-nos com ele (na brincadeira, claro).


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 11:29)

---


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 11:55)




----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 13:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim é isso, só para Fevereiro mas interessante de se seguir.


O que é um SSW?  Poderia potenciar frio parece... mas continental ou oceânico?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

c0ldPT disse:


> O que é um SSW?  Poderia potenciar frio parece... mas continental ou oceânico?


Eu a cima já fiz um post com a explicação sobre o SSW...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2018 às 13:24)

Boas, offtopic. É possivel mudar o username aqui no fórum? Não gosto do meu username, foi o que me lembrei na altura gostaria de mudar.. Obrigado.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Desde talvez 2012 que tem ocorrido a persistencia deste padrao. O anticiclone instala-se em frente a Peninsula e obriga as baixas pressoes a contornarem-no. Por vezes contornam-no de tal forma que ainda afectam Aragao e a Catalunha, tambem houve fases em que as regioes a Norte do sistema central nao foram afectadas e tiveram ate boa precipitacao. Mas em 2017 o bloqueio foi tao forte que ate afectou a Franca e o Sul de Inglaterra, tal como sucedeu em 2005. Precisamos de um evento global extremo que quebre este padrao...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas, offtopic. É possivel mudar o username aqui no fórum? Não gosto do meu username, foi o que me lembrei na altura gostaria de mudar.. Obrigado.



Sim é possível, envia uma mensagem privada a um membro do staff.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu a cima já fiz um post com a explicação sobre o SSW...


Vi agora na wikipedia, já tinha conhecimento deste acontecimento mas não sabia o nome  É quando a circulação se inverte para ser de* este* em vez do normal,* oeste* (neste hemisfério). Ou seja, entradas continentais á vista se acontencesse


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Vi agora na wikipedia, já tinha conhecimento deste ancontecimento mas sabia o nome  É quando a circulação se inverte para ser de* este* em vez do normal,* oeste* (neste hemisfério). Ou seja, entradas continentais á vista se acontencesse


Sim é isso, mas pode vir para a Europa, Ásia ou América do norte... é pura lotaria!


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Infelizmente costumamos ter azar ao jogo...  @luismeteo3


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Espero nao estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas umas valentes entradas desse tipo nao so nos poderiam brindar com algumas cut-offs como o arrefecimento consequente baralharia as contas ao monstro (anticiclone).


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

frederico disse:


> Espero nao estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas umas valentes entradas desse tipo nao so nos poderiam brindar com algumas cut-offs como o arrefecimento consequente baralharia as contas ao monstro (anticiclone).


Sim se um evento desses ocorresse mudaria bastante toda a dinâmica... mesmo se não nos afectasse directamente. Mas posso estar a dizer asneiras...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 14:13)

Aliás proponho que alguém entendido em eventos SSW possa iniciar um novo tópico específico de seguimento ...


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Vi agora na wikipedia, já tinha conhecimento deste ancontecimento mas sabia o nome  É quando a circulação se inverte para ser de* este* em vez do normal,* oeste* (neste hemisfério). Ou seja, entradas continentais á vista se acontencesse



Um SSW não é quando a circulação se inverte...
Como o acrónimo representa, Sudden Stratospheric Warming, significa que parte da estratosfera aquece subitamente, e o vórtice polar estratosférico, que quando está "saudável", geralmente é uma única estrutura, pode então partir-se em dois, ou ser completamente desviado o seu centro para fora do polo.

Isso só por si próprio pode não representar absolutamente nada em termos de condições meteorológicas "cá em baixo".

Depois disso, esse evento pode (ou não) propagar-se nas semanas seguidas para a baixa atmosfera, e caso isso aconteça, sim vem a tal "lotaria", em que uma circulação zonal relativamente estável nas médias/altas latitudes do hemisférico pode ser perturbada, com ocorrência de bloqueios a altas latitudes em algumas zonas, e também desvio dessa circulação tipicamente polar para outras zonas a mais baixas latitudes.

Não quer dizer que a circulação se inverte para Este. No global do hemisfério obviamente vai sempre predominar a circulação zonal de Oeste nas nossas latitudes, mesmo nessas condições. Simplesmente essa zona de transição entre ar tropical e o ar polar e onde se situa o Jetstream vai ter bastantes mais meandros e perturbações, e sim, em algumas zonas a circulação pode ser predominantemente retrógrada durante algum período.

Portanto entre a ocorrência de um SSW e o acontecimento de entradas continentais na nossa zona vai um enorme salto ainda... 

Seja como for, e como disse no outro post, sim, tendo em conta o "marasmo" e persistência deste padrão, a ocorrência de um SSW pode ser uma chance de pelo menos temporariamente o padrão ser quebrado e termos algumas semanas anómalas.
Não é garantido, é apenas uma esperança.
E também, sem querer ser pessimista, mesmo ocorrendo, e mesmo a "lotaria" jogando a nosso favor para haver algum período mais continental e "invernal" por causa de um SSW, após esse período de "anormalidade", imagino que o padrão dominante volte. Não me parece que o padrão de tão larga escala temporal que nos tem assolado estes anos mude por causa de um SSW. Quando muito pode ser interrompido. Mas interrompido ou perturbado já ele é como temos visto ao longo destes "anos chatos". Nem sempre está exatamente no mesmo sítio o AA. Por vezes move-se o suficiente para eventos decentes. Simplesmente, durante 80-90% do tempo está no pior sítio possível...


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 15:46)

Nos próximos dias o padrão vai manter-se mais ou menos o mesmo


----------



## MipsUc (11 Jan 2018 às 17:00)

The Weatherman disse:


> O GFS começa a prever um cenário interessante:



Quanto estivermos a 3/4 dias do evento:
Precipitação nas horas de maior frio = 0;
Enquanto houver precipitação cota de neve >= 1000m;

Com isto quero dizer que já se sabe o que a casa gasta. Todos os anos os modelos prometem (nomeadamente o GFS) neve a cota 0 ou muito próximo. Depois,... bem vocês sabem o resto da história.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

MipsUc disse:


> Quanto estivermos a 3/4 dias do evento:
> Precipitação nas horas de maior frio = 0;
> Enquanto houver precipitação cota de neve >= 1000m;
> 
> Com isto quero dizer que já se sabe o que a casa gasta. Todos os anos os modelos prometem (nomeadamente o GFS) neve a cota 0 ou muito próximo. Depois,... bem vocês sabem o resto da história.


Enfim, pelo menos o ecm concorda para já...


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

Aqui fica esta carta maravilhosa só para vos relembrar o "brutal" clima que temos


----------



## MipsUc (12 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

Mesmo assim temos mais frio que nos Açores, não é @Orion? 
Podia ser pior


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aqui fica esta carta maravilhosa só para vos relembrar o "brutal" clima que temos



Lá vai nevar outra vez no Saara


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 14:59)

The Weatherman disse:


> Lá vai nevar outra vez no Saara


Resumidamente, restante europa e o deserto enterrados em neve e nós com iso positiva


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> Resumidamente, restante europa e o deserto enterrados em neve e nós com iso positiva


No inverno temos esta desgraça, este cantinho fica sempre a ver navios, aquilo que apanhamos são sempre as pontas e mesmo assim é à rasca.  No verão, temos temperaturas tórridas no interior mas no litoral é a ventania, nevoeiros e águas geladas, ou seja, mal dá para aproveitar as magnificas praias que temos de norte a sul. Já para não falar dos eventos convectivos que aparecem do centro de Espanha para lá enquanto Portugal tem céu limpinho.  Para quem gosta de Meteorologia, não há dúvidas que temos um dos climas mais deprimentes do mundo e cada vez é pior.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2018 às 15:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Não há dúvidas que temos um dos climas mais deprimentes do mundo e cada vez é pior.



Para nós que somos meteoloucos, ou será apenas loucos?... 

Para os comuns mortais e para o turismo temos dos melhores climas do mundo, temos que ver sempre as coisas de várias perspectivas!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

MSantos disse:


> Para nós que somos meteoloucos, ou será apenas loucos?...
> 
> Para os comuns mortais e para o turismo temos dos melhores climas do mundo, temos que ver sempre as coisas de várias perspectivas!


A serra da Estela, também tem turismo e não é por causa do sol e calor


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2018 às 15:22)

MipsUc disse:


> Mesmo assim temos mais frio que nos Açores, não é @Orion?
> Podia ser pior





Nunca ninguém está satisfeito com o que tem. Muito fogem os bretões para as Canárias. Porque será?



joralentejano disse:


> Para quem gosta de Meteorologia, não há dúvidas que temos um dos climas mais deprimentes do mundo e cada vez é pior.



Como se diz na minha terra  Ouuuuuu que exagero.

Já viste as diferenças do clima dos EUA por exemplo? Só há grande diversidade meteorológica no sudeste do país. Portugal tem o azar de ser um país pequeno numa localização tendencialmente desfavorável. Mas tinha de calhar a alguém, ora


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2018 às 15:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aqui fica esta carta maravilhosa só para vos relembrar o "brutal" clima que temos


Essa carta é um sonho aqui para a Belgica ahah


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Jan 2018 às 16:08)

Não vale a pena tantas queixas. Temos o que temos, o clima português não vai mudar só porque queremos. Provavelmente, com os meus 48 anos, teria muito mais razões de queixa do que a maioria de vós. Assisti a um clima português consideravelmente diferente e adoro chuva. Mas, se passar a vida a mal-dizer o muito calor, a falta de chuva, a seca, acabo por amargar sem necessidade. Vivemos de imagens de invernos nevados, ribeiros revoltos de água, ventos de sudoeste dias a fio. Hoje em dia utopia. Temos um clima aborrecido? Pois temos. Mas se dele ainda pudemos tirar alguma coisa, mais não seja valias no que respeita ao Turismo, então que o façamos. Custa ver turistas e locais na praia em Outubro? Claro que custa. Mas é uma consequência natural do óbvio: está calor. Não os vamos aconchegar à lareira, certamente. O Anticiclone, como vemos, é pouco democrata, instaurou a ditadura sobre nós e não lhe podemos dar luta.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

Desculpem o off-topic mas alguém sabe a durabilidade da pilha no termómetro auriol? Diz lá que tem longa duração mas não sei...  E já agora dá para desativar o som irritante dele?


----------



## baojoao (12 Jan 2018 às 17:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic mas alguém sabe a durabilidade da pilha no termómetro auriol? Diz lá que tem longa duração mas não sei...  E já agora dá para desativar o som irritante dele?


Quanto á pilha não sei, mas sim dá para tirar o som. Esta noite acordei com aquilo a apitar 
Comprei ontem e não sabia bem como funcionava


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

baojoao disse:


> Quanto á pilha não sei, mas sim dá para tirar o som. Esta noite acordei com aquilo a apitar
> Comprei ontem e não sabia bem como funcionava


Como desativo o som então?  Não me refiro ao alarme de gelo mas sim o som dos botões já agora. É muito exagerado deus me livre!


----------



## baojoao (12 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como desativo o som então?  Não me refiro ao alarme de gelo mas sim o som dos botões já agora. É muito exagerado deus me livre!


Pensei que fosse o alarme do gelo. Isso não sei.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

baojoao disse:


> Pensei que fosse o alarme do gelo. Isso não sei.


Ok, obrigado, há que o suportar então


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jan 2018 às 17:41)

Acho que só dá para desligar o alarme de gelo. Quando vejo as mínimas e as máximas, até tremo. Ainda por cima tenho ouvido de tísica!


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho que só dá para desligar o alarme de gelo. Quando vejo as mínimas e as máximas, até tremo. Ainda por cima tenho ouvido de tísica!


A solução é achar o dito altifalante e espetar-lhe algo isolante em cima


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jan 2018 às 18:26)

pq é que é mais fácil nevar em grandes extensões da Argélia, da Tunisia ou mesmo Marrocos, do que nevar em grandes extensões e cota baixas em Portugal? Temos visto imagens de Argélia debaixo de branco, e neve na costa da Tunísia em outros anos.. regiões extensas do interior de Marrocos debaixo de neve e aqui em Portugal é tão ráro se ver neve e quando ha é sempre em numa ou outra serra, em sitios muito localizados, temos que recuar mais de 10 anos e queremos encontrar um evento de neve mais ou menos à escala nacional?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

No radar já se vê a frente ao largo do litoral norte e centro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2018 às 19:53)

Temperatura bastante  alta para nevar  na várzea da Serra.. .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No radar já se vê a frente ao largo do litoral norte e centro...


A frente já está a entrar na Galiza, em Pontevedra e Vigo.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

A configuração dos primeiros 10 dias do mês não é certamente a mais desejada pelos meteoloucos indígenas mas ao menos vão tendo algum frio e chuva.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2018 às 12:30)

Aqueles mergulhos de frio a leste da PI estilo o modelado a partir das 150h no GFS, resvés Campo de Ourique, são tão irritantes...


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2018 às 17:20)

Modelos a divergirem. Os ultimos 10 dias do mes estao muito incertos, para ja  certeza e que depois deste evento virao uns dias secos.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Os modelos estão uma autêntica confusão cada um vê uma coisa diferente, no inverno costuma haver uma maior assertividade nas previsões do que nas estações de transição mas este ano a incerteza é sempre muita quer seja no outono quer no inverno, de qualquer modo existe a hipótese de alguma chuva e até neve a partir de dia 20 mais ainda não há certezas de nada.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

Se a malta da ilha da Reunião não começa a soprar para enxotar o ciclone ainda vão ser afetados por um _major_.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

jamestorm disse:


> pq é que é mais fácil nevar em grandes extensões da Argélia, da Tunisia ou mesmo Marrocos, do que nevar em grandes extensões e cota baixas em Portugal? Temos visto imagens de Argélia debaixo de branco, e neve na costa da Tunísia em outros anos.. regiões extensas do interior de Marrocos debaixo de neve e aqui em Portugal é tão ráro se ver neve e quando ha é sempre em numa ou outra serra, em sitios muito localizados, temos que recuar mais de 10 anos e queremos encontrar um evento de neve mais ou menos à escala nacional?



Acho eu que é simplesmente pela cordilheira do Atlas e talvez por um "sea effect" do Mediterrâneo com circulação norte/nordeste. Aquando de uma massa de ar polar mais forte que desce até lá deve haver um efeito de renovação da precipitação (quando o ar muito frio em altitude passa sobre a massa de água "amena" do Mediterrâneo) que Portugal não tem (pelo contrário, com entradas de norte/nordeste parte da precipitação fica nas montanhas da Galiza e na Cantábria). Além disso há o efeito orográfico que deve ser tão ou mais importante. 
Vale lembrar que o Atlas atinge mais de 3000 metros em Marrocos.
Mas não sei até que ponto esses nevões que pintam a parte mais árida da cordilheira de branco são assim frequentes, talvez haja anos melhores outros em que nada acontece tal como em Portugal com a neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

sabendo de antemão que é praticamente futurologia, que indicações existem para a ilha da madeira para o dia 26 deste mês?


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Um candidato a fenómeno tropical.







Não se levantem dos assentos


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2018 às 12:37)

Obrigado pela tua explicação...fiquei a pensar se a forte influencia Atlântica nao seria suficiente para dissipar qq frio e/ou entradas de neve...no fundo é como se vivêssemos a uma latitude muito inferior, ou como se fossemos uma ilha por oposição ao resto da península que tem influencia mais continental. 



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho eu que é simplesmente pela cordilheira do Atlas e talvez por um "sea effect" do Mediterrâneo com circulação norte/nordeste. Aquando de uma massa de ar polar mais forte que desce até lá deve haver um efeito de renovação da precipitação (quando o ar muito frio em altitude passa sobre a massa de água "amena" do Mediterrâneo) que Portugal não tem (pelo contrário, com entradas de norte/nordeste parte da precipitação fica nas montanhas da Galiza e na Cantábria). Além disso há o efeito orográfico que deve ser tão ou mais importante.
> Vale lembrar que o Atlas atinge mais de 3000 metros em Marrocos.
> Mas não sei até que ponto esses nevões que pintam a parte mais árida da cordilheira de branco são assim frequentes, talvez haja anos melhores outros em que nada acontece tal como em Portugal com a neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Para os esquecidos hoje faz 3 meses da passagem da _besta_


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

Bem, agora é tempo de deixar de olhar os modelos uma semanita para evitar possíveis depressões psicológicas  É que o que anda a ser previsto é irritante q.b.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

edit


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

Orion disse:


> Para os esquecidos hoje faz 3 meses da passagem da _besta_



A imagem é bonita fica apenas o registo em termos práticos só nos deu mais do mesmo, sol muito calor e vento que nem foi do impacto dessa besta que provocou o inferno que sabemos..tempestades dessas a passar ao largo não obrigado.


----------



## tone (15 Jan 2018 às 10:05)

Quer dizer então que antes do dia 24, 25 não se prevê instabilidade e daí para a frente e até final do mês há boas previsões neste sentido?
No entanto, dada a distância, valem o que valem.


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Já me estão a lixar o fim de semana na Serra! Semana de céu limpo e temperaturas acima dos 0º. Vai derreter tudo até eu lá chegar no sábado


----------



## tone (15 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

marcoguarda disse:


> Já me estão a lixar o fim de semana na Serra! Semana de céu limpo e temperaturas acima dos 0º. Vai derreter tudo até eu lá chegar no sábado


Próximo sábado?
A neve não derrete a essa velocidade. Nem pouco mais ou menos. No próximo sábado, arrisco dizer que o cenário não será muito diferente do que está hoje. Se chovesse aí sim a neve desaparecia a alta velocidade.
Aliás, não vindo chuva, a estância de Ski tem neste momento garantido um excelente carnaval, como há muito não tinha. E ainda deverá cair mais alguma neve até lá, muito pouca, mas poderá cair.


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Jan 2018 às 11:10)

tone disse:


> Quer dizer então que antes do dia 24, 25 não se prevê instabilidade e daí para a frente e até final do mês há boas previsões neste sentido?
> No entanto, dada a distância, valem o que valem.



Bom dia. Não me parece assim tão linear. 
Eu diria que até ao dia 18 está tudo mais ou menos delineado e daí para a frente continua tudo em aberto.


----------



## tone (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Abanão por Lisboa?


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

Para os esquecidos hoje comemora-se o 2º aniversário da passagem do furacão Alex.

De falta de sorte nenhum ilhéu se pode queixar.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 12:06)

tone disse:


> Abanão por Lisboa?



http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2018011511514001/intensity.html

Ei. A terra não pode tremer sempre aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Ora bem tempos de acalmia climatologica virão  e até dias solheiros vamos ter esta semana!
Talvez na última semana do mês teremos mais animação,mas daqui até  lá  muita coisa muda!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:35)




----------



## martinus (15 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev-032018.html

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 15 jan. a 11 fev. 2018*
Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal para todo o território na semana de 15/01 a 21/01 e apenas para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 22/01 a 28/01. Nas semanas de 29/01 a 04/02 e de 05/02 a 11/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal para as regiões Norte e Centro na semana de 15/01 a 21/01 e apenas no interior dessas regiões na semana de 22/01 a 28/01. Prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 29/01 a 04/02. Na semana de 05/02 a 11/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

==================================

"temperatura com valores abaixo do normal" - super adorei esta previsão. Já era tempo de também começarmos a beneficiar dos efeitos do dito "Aquecimento Global". Venha daí o frio e a chuva/neve que estamos preparados!


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jan 2018 às 19:06)

ou seja continuação de tempo sem chuva no Alentejo


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

Um bocado estranha essa previsão de precipitação acima da média e temperatura abaixo da média.
Nenhum modelo, neste momento sustenta essa previsão, pelo menos para o centro—sul.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 19:17)

martinus disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev-032018.html
> 
> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 15 jan. a 11 fev. 2018*
> Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
> ...




Não consigo perceber esta previsão, se falam em *previsão mensal de 15 Janeiro a 11 Fevereiro 2018*, e depois dizem isto:

Precipitação:... *Nas semanas de 29/01 a 04/02 e de 05/02 a 11/02  não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo..*

Temperaturas: *Na semana de 05/02 a 11/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo..*

Então, se no resumo falam no período de 15 Janeiro a 11 Fevereiro, como é que sabem que a precipitação vai ser acima e temperatura abaixo, se no período de 29/01 a 04/02 e 05/02 a 11/02 não há sinal estatisticamente significativo, nem para precipitação, nem para temperatura ...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

E qual é a previsão mensal para as ilhas?

Muito mal se está quando é preciso mandar _mail_ de queixinhas para o IPMA relativamente a uma coisa tão óbvia.

Clima imprevisível não é desculpa. Em geral as previsões mensais não valem um chavo para todos.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 19:32)

Mais (e melhores) _pictures_ e menos jargão. Duvido que a malta se lembre da maioria das previsões feitas nas últimas semanas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2018 às 19:45)

martinus disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev-032018.html
> 
> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 15 jan. a 11 fev. 2018*
> Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
> ...



Epá!
Eu leio o título dessa previsão 





> Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal


 e, não sei, que é isto, quem fez, quem escreveu, que vem a ser isto, estavam a dormir, compraram o curso, que raio, ahhhh, será que foi o estagiário que redigiu esse disparate, essa frase com pouco sentido...
É falta de profissionalismo?!
É o quê?
Um título tem de bater certo com o texto, um suposto resumo deve ser assertivo com o conteúdo.
Que serviço tão pobre...

Felizmente ainda temos o *Borda d´água* e os *almanaques* para nos ajudar nas previsões mensais...Felizmente!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá!
> Eu leio o título dessa previsão  e, não sei, que é isto, quem fez, quem escreveu, que vem a ser isto, estavam a dormir, compraram o curso, que raio, ahhhh, será que foi o estagiário que redigiu esse disparate, essa frase com pouco sentido...
> É falta de profissionalismo?!
> É o quê?
> ...




Bastava que apenas colocassem como título: Previsão de longo prazo - Previsão mensal - 15 jan. a 11 fev. 2018 e depois com os respectivos pormenores no desenvolvimento.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 19:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá!
> Eu leio o título dessa previsão  e, não sei, que é isto, quem fez, quem escreveu, que vem a ser isto, estavam a dormir, compraram o curso, que raio, ahhhh, será que foi o estagiário que redigiu esse disparate, essa frase com pouco sentido...
> É falta de profissionalismo?!
> É o quê?
> ...


A questão é mesmo essa, o título não coincide com o texto


----------



## martinus (15 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> A questão é mesmo essa, o título não coincide com o texto



Eu acho que com as "alterações climáticas" está tudo descontrolado e deve ser considerado normal preverem-se coisas contraditórias tipo uma linha dizer que vai chover acima da média e na linha seguinte dizer que vai chover abaixo da média.


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2018 às 12:21)




----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2018 às 12:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> 
> Felizmente ainda temos o *Borda d´água* e os *almanaques* para nos ajudar nas previsões mensais...Felizmente!



O Borda d'água diz que o ano vai ser mais húmido e chuvoso do que 2017.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Borda d'água diz que o ano vai ser mais húmido e chuvoso do que 2017.


Deus queira...


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2018 às 14:50)




----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2018 às 16:12)

GFS e ECMWF continuam a divergir. Um mete anticiclone ate ao final do mes, o outro continua a insistir num evento que afectaria todo o pais a partir do dia 24. Qual tera razao?


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

frederico disse:


> GFS e ECMWF continuam a divergir. Um mete anticiclone ate ao final do mes, o outro continua a insistir num evento que afectaria todo o pais a partir do dia 24. Qual tera razao?


Como já falei há uns dias os modelos são para esquecer neste momento, ainda hoje o gfs 0z punha chuva aqui em todo o meteograma agora já pouca tem no da 6z. O que parece é que em certos modelos/perturbações dos mesmos poderá haver um aquecimento na estratosfera levando (na europa) a um padrão mais continental. Tudo isso para já praticamente fantasia. Aconselho que façam uma pausa na visualização dos modelos até ficarem mais estáveis.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aconselho que façam uma pausa na visualização dos modelos até ficarem mais estáveis.



Como o português é uma língua tramada (para duplas interpretações das palavras), neste caso não resisto à brincadeira:

Mais estabilidade do que está agora previsto nos modelos é difícil!


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

Ao menos está mais fresquinho aqui


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 11:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que envidia @Pek!
> Mucha nieve en la cara Sur del Sistema Central... Me lo imagino en cara Norte.
> 
> Echo de menos la nieve.
> Gracias.



11 días después así está el asunto. Gran diferencia entre la vertiente sur (Madrid) del Sistema Central y la vertiente norte (Segovia). A vista de tren tras atravesar el túnel que pasa por debajo. Como dice el tweet, en 9 minutos (lo que se tarda en atravesar el túnel) se pasa de una mañana de invierno soleada a un paisaje siberiano (0:06)


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Hum, nevou em Lisboa em 2014?


Ou é a típica história granizo = neve?


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 17:46)

> In the winter of 2015/16, something happened that had never before been seen on this scale: at the end of December, temperatures rose above zero degrees Celsius for several days in parts of the Arctic. Temperatures of up to eight degrees were registered north of Svalbard. Temperatures this high have not been recorded in the winter half of the year since the beginning of systematic measurements at the end of the 1970s. As a result of this unusual warmth, the sea ice began to melt.





> In it, the researchers show how these unusual temperatures arose: three different air currents met over the North Sea between Scotland and southern Norway, carrying warm air northwards at high speed as though on a "highway." (see illustration)
> 
> One air current originated in the Sahara and brought near-surface warm air with it. To begin with, temperature of this air was about 20 degrees Celsius. While it cooled off on its way to the Arctic, it was still above zero when it arrived. "It's extremely rare for warm, near-surface subtropical air to be transported as far as the Arctic," says Binder.
> 
> ...





> This highway lasted approximately a week. The pressure systems then decayed and the Arctic returned to its typical frozen winter state. However, the warm period sufficed to reduce the thickness of the sea ice in parts of the Arctic by 30 centimetres – during a period in which ice usually becomes thicker and more widespread.



*Weather anomalies accelerate the melting of sea ice*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hum, nevou em Lisboa em 2014?
> 
> 
> Ou é a típica história granizo = neve?



Granizo, pois claro. https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-janeiro-2014.7447/pagina-28

Parece que andam todos queimados, deve ser dos e-mails. Nem sabem distinguir neve, de granizo.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2018 às 18:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hum, nevou em Lisboa em 2014?
> 
> 
> Ou é a típica história granizo = neve?



Fue granizo. Resalto los símbolos de tormenta:







Día 17 de enero de 2014, 12 UTC en Gago Coutinho:





Día 17 de enero de 2014, 09 UTC en el Geofísico:


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

A saída das 12z do ECM não vai sair há um problema com o modelo só amanhã de manhã estará resolvido esse problema.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2018 às 21:02)

É um update ao servidor e não um problema.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> É um update ao servidor e não um problema.



 Obrigado pelo reparo


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

https://www.tiempo.com/modelos/es-europa-ecmwf-87-geop+500+v30-571.htm

ECM, 12z.


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 22:00)

A ventania no nordeste do atlântico tem gerado umas ondas colossais. Algumas com 50 pés (>15m - ver canto inferior esquerdo).


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

António josé Sales disse:


> A saída das 12z do ECM não vai sair há um problema com o modelo só amanhã de manhã estará resolvido esse problema.


também nem vale a pena sair.. é mais do mesmo... estamos condenados a este tempo


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> também nem vale a pena sair.. é mais do mesmo... estamos condenados a este tempo



É verdade o sul do país continua muito seco já há vários anos que isto dura vocês precisavam de cut offs isso sim traz boas chuvadas e ajuda a repor a água nas barragens agora com frentes de noroeste e oeste não vão lá infelizmente.
Pode ser que surja alguma cut off entretanto, os modelos não as conseguem prever com muita antecedência.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2018 às 09:21)

Orion disse:


> A ventania no nordeste do atlântico tem gerado umas ondas colossais. Algumas com 50 pés (>15m - ver canto inferior esquerdo).



Por aquí lo he estado siguiendo: Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)

Algunos datos e imágenes:

Boya de Langosteira, junto al Puerto de A Coruña, altura significante de 12,37 metros (40,58 pies) y altura del oleaje de 19,23 metros (63,09 pies):






Una pena que no estuviera en funcionamiento la de Estaca de Bares, que suele dar datos superiores.

Castro Urdiales (Cantabria). La gente es imbécil 

San Sebastián

Más de San Sebastián
*Donosti City *‏@donosti_city 11 hHace 11 horas
Espectacular y poco previsto temporal de hoy.  JJGurrutxaga , @PeterZurriola , @jonxa_ y @CarlosBengoa1






















Valdoviño (A Coruña)



*Jose*‏@Josefb51 hHace 1 hora
@4gotas_com Montañas en el mar,Valdoviño-A Coruña












Ferrol (A Coruña)



*Javier Piñeiro*‏@JP_FOTOGRAFO 29 minHace 29 minutos

Algunhas mostras da ferocidade do mar onte na costa ferrolá. @OTempoTVG #OlaOtempo @eva74novoa19 @paulaandion1






Cariño (A Coruña)


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Como o tempo está aborrecido há que olhar para mais longe. A sudoeste dos Açores há uma depressão que está a gerar alguma trovoada.






Uma delas até gerou uma frente de rajada bastante visível.


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Pek disse:


> Por aquí lo he estado siguiendo: Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
> 
> Algunos datos e imágenes:
> 
> ...



Penso que nao há necessidade de publicar isto em 3 tópicos diferentes.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

hurricane disse:


> Penso que nao há necessidade de publicar isto em 3 tópicos diferentes.



No lo hay. Simplemente se busca facilitar el acceso a los foreros. Una de ellas es fruto del seguimiento realizado en la que se recogen varios mensajes (Seguimento Marítimo) , otra es una contestación (la de este tópico) para que el forero pueda verlo con facilidad y una última es una recopilación o resumen para el Seguimento Europeo (para que no se pierda y quede constancia en el contexto del continente). En todo este episodio de Temporal Marítimo se ha hecho lo siguiente:

-Contestación (*1* mensaje en Seguimento Livre)
-Seguimiento (*9 *mensajes en Seguimento Marítimo)
-Resumen (*1 *mensaje en Seguimento de Europa)

La intención es diferente en cada caso. Se pueden poner enlaces, pero de esta forma es más visual y el forero lo ve rápidamente. Básicamente es por eso. Si los moderadores lo estiman pueden ser retirados, pero la información contenida no es exactamente igual.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2018 às 16:20)

A divergencia continua para a semana que vem. ECMWF insiste no evento, GFS diz que o chovera no Noroeste do territorio.

PS: ainda esta noite sonhei que tinha havido um temporal no mar e que o cordao dunar em frente a Cacela Velha tinha sido todo tragado pelas ondas. Estou para ver o que acontecera no Algarve quando vier um temporal identico ao que esta na Galiza. A ultima vez desapareceram as casas em frente a Fuzeta.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jan 2018 às 17:44)

Viva pessoal.
Á cerca de uma semana perguntei mas ninguém deu uma dica e até entendo porque a distância era grande e não tinha muito sentido.
No próximo dia 26 tenho um voo para a Madeira logo de manhã bem cedo, que se consegue prever para esse dia em termos de tempo?
O aeroporto é manhoso e os ventos como sabemos costumam causar problemas á aviação.
Não está nos meus planos apanhar nenhum susto, por isso pergunto que se prevê levando em conta obviamente aqueles que são os dados actuais.
Na previsão automática do ipma não entendo patavina as indicações da velocidade do vento, as setas são uma confusão.
Como curiosidade e levando em conta a direção prevista do vento, temos uma aterragem directa ou daquelas que passa ao largo e faz uma curva apertada para ficar de frente para a pista ?


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva pessoal.
> Á cerca de uma semana perguntei mas ninguém deu uma dica e até entendo porque a distância era grande e não tinha muito sentido.
> No próximo dia 26 tenho um voo para a Madeira logo de manhã bem cedo, que se consegue prever para esse dia em termos de tempo?
> O aeroporto é manhoso e os ventos como sabemos costumam causar problemas á aviação.
> ...




Continua a ser um bocado grande a distância para grandes previsões com muito detalhe...

Em termos de tempo significativo a tendência para já parece semelhante à actual. Ou seja, tempo relativamente estável com possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros não muito importantes, mais prováveis na vertente Norte da ilha. A vertente sul bem mais "abrigada" e com mais sol.

O maior problema, e já que a preocupação é o voo, é o vento. Quanto a esse, de facto é muito imprevisível nessa localização. Mesmo para estados do tempo semelhantes, o "pormenor" da dificuldade ou não nas operações nesse aeroporto varia drasticamente com pequenas alterações simplesmente no rumo dominante do vento.

Não tenho ouvido grandes notícias de complicações estes dias, penso que tem estado relativamente tranquilo. 
De momento está um fluxo moderado essencialmente do quadrante Norte.
Tendo em conta a previsão actual, nessa altura parece estar mais de Nordeste, também moderado, talvez ligeiramente mais fraco que agora.

Sinceramente, não sei o impacto que tem essa ligeira variação, se positiva ou não, até porque mesmo os ventos dominantes são muito alterados pela orografia e especificidades da zona, e mais do que a força, muitas vezes é mesmo a direção o mais relevante para o local em questão, daí também a difícil previsão.
Além do mais, é muito provável que a previsão ainda mude alguma coisas nos próximos dias.


----------



## Hawk (18 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva pessoal.
> Á cerca de uma semana perguntei mas ninguém deu uma dica e até entendo porque a distância era grande e não tinha muito sentido.
> No próximo dia 26 tenho um voo para a Madeira logo de manhã bem cedo, que se consegue prever para esse dia em termos de tempo?
> O aeroporto é manhoso e os ventos como sabemos costumam causar problemas á aviação.
> ...



O Rozzo disse praticamente tudo. Aconselho que vás verificando a previsão do IPMA para a zona do Aeroporto:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Madeira&Santa Cruz - Aeroporto

Mas como referido, só mais próximo da data, e tendo em conta os efeitos locais da orografia, é possível prever que vá haver problemas na operação.

Eu sei que a inoperacionalidade do Aeroporto da Madeira tem um grande eco na imprensa porque 1 só dia pode afectar milhares de passageiros. De qualquer forma, e para tranquilizar, é importante saber que o Aeroporto está operacional a maior parte do ano. Por isso, fingers crossed 

Se o fluxo for de Nordeste a aterragem é feita na pista 05 (curva apertada) que é a mais frequente.


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2018 às 18:27)

Para complementar um pouco o post anterior:

http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/he...s-desafios-da-aterragem-no-funchal-NMDN605668


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

obrigado aos dois pelo esclarecimento, não será difícil avaliar que tenho medo de andar de avião, e estou farto de andar e nem mesmo assim.
dia 4 de fevereiro faz um ano que estive na madeira e tudo correu uma maravilha, aterrou de frente sem fazer a curva e 5 estrelas, assim espero que corra tudo bem de novo.
mas concordo que ainda falta muito tempo, a ver se pelo menos se mantém como tem estado porque ao que parece não tem havido problemas ultimamente.

uma vez mais um grande obrigado


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2018 às 00:31)

Cut-off fotogénica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

Não sei bem onde postar esta notícia...

*Na Nazaré já dizem que esta foi a maior onda alguma vez surfada*
Rita Paz
11:03
*O surfista português Hugo Vau pode ter realizado um recorde, esta quinta-feira, na onda a que chamam de ‘Big Mamma’. Tinha  cerca de 35 metros.*

A revelação foi feita por Jorge Leal (membro da equipa do surfista português) através da página de Instagram. “Hoje vi provavelmente a maior onda surfada na Nazaré por @hugovau no maior swell de sempre!”, escreveu na descrição do vídeo.

Em entrevista à SIC, Hugo Vau disse que a equipa esteve sozinha “cerca de três horas na praia do Norte devido às condições adversas” e que houve cerca de cinco ou seis ondas em que tentou entrar, mas não conseguiu devido ao vento.

Vau acabou por surfar aquela que é considerada há sete anos como a “Big Mama”. “É muito grande, muitos surfistas que têm muitos anos de praia do Norte já me disseram que foi a maior onda que alguma vez viram surfar na Praia do Norte”, continuou.

Recorde-se que o recorde mundial pertence a Garrett McNamara que, em 2011 e naquela mesma praia”, surfou uma onda de 23,8 metros.

A onda surfada por Hugo Vau terá chegado aos 35 metros, mas cabe agora ao “XXL Biggest Wave Awards”, uma espécie de Óscar das ondas gigantes, confirmar o tamanho da onda surfada.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreenhttp://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...ta-foi-a-maior-onda-alguma-vez-surfada-258263


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei bem onde postar esta notícia...
> 
> *Na Nazaré já dizem que esta foi a maior onda alguma vez surfada*
> Rita Paz
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2018 às 12:29)

Qualquer dia tem ondas de 100m não? o que fazem para o turismo e negocio... nova fátima


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 12:30)




----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2018 às 12:33)

Mais um mês para a lista de meses secos, parecia tão promissor os primeiros 15 dias e a ultima quinzena acabou por ser a cara de 2017


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2018 às 12:36)

miguel disse:


> Mais um mês para a lista de meses secos, parecia tão promissor os primeiros 15 dias e a ultima quinzena acabou por ser a cara de 2017


Estive vários dias sem ligar aos modelos nas não adiantou, continuam más as perspetivas.  Pelo que vejo há ainda muita instabilidade (discordância) nos modelos pelo que tendências a mais de uma semana são fantasia. Ora isso ainda me dá alguma esperança...


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Boa tarde de facto os modelos estão uma bosta mas ainda falta algum tempo para o possível evento neste momento olhar para previsões a mais de 4 dias é um engano nem vale  a pena temos de ir acompanhando as próximas saídas dos modelos  nos próximos dias  até estarmos a uma distância temporal mais curta só ai teremos mais certezas até la é rezar para que venha instabilidade.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

O bloqueio, que também me afeta, noutra perspetiva


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei bem onde postar esta notícia...
> 
> *Na Nazaré já dizem que esta foi a maior onda alguma vez surfada*
> Rita Paz
> ...



Podes postar no tópico apropriado! 

Este: Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

MSantos disse:


> E assi
> 
> 
> Podes postar no tópico apropriado!
> ...


Não me lembrei desse tópico. Obrigado. Os moderadores podem por no sitio certo...


----------



## MipsUc (19 Jan 2018 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


> O bloqueio, que também me afeta, noutra perspetiva


É impressionante como as superfícies frontais se desviam da Península Ibérica.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2018 às 15:54)

Acho que a previsão do ipma por localidade não está bem em todo o pais a probabilidade de precipitação para dia 25 e 26 é de 0% como é que é isso possível se o ecm dá alguma chuva para o norte e parte da região centro para dia 25  não percebo mas deve haver algum erro.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2018 às 16:31)

Para os impacientes basta ver os primeiros 2 minutos. Por outro lado, é uma excelente atividade para se passar o tempo na tundra 


---

*Worst-case global warming scenarios not credible: study*



> But uncertainty about how hot things will get also stems from the inability of scientists to nail down a very simple question: By how much will Earth's average surface temperature go up if the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere is doubled?
> 
> That "known unknown" is called equilibrium climate sensitivity (ECS), and for the last 25 years the UN's Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC)—the ultimate authority on climate science—has settled on a range of 1.5 C to 4.5 C (2.7 to 8.1 degrees Fahrenheit).
> 
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

nos modelos nada...assusta-me isso, porque ainda precisamos de TANTA água...este Janeiro vai ser pior do que esperava-...


----------



## tone (20 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

jamestorm disse:


> nos modelos nada...assusta-me isso, porque ainda precisamos de TANTA água...este Janeiro vai ser pior do que esperava-...


Sem duvida preocupante. Janeiro “acabou”. 
Fevereiro entrará seco e passará num instante. Março pode ainda trazer algo, mas trará de certeza a primavera.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Sismo de 3,3 a 10 km NE de Monchique 
Não senti nada ...
Li na internet 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

tone disse:


> Sem duvida preocupante. Janeiro “acabou”.
> Fevereiro entrará seco e passará num instante. Março pode ainda trazer algo, mas trará de certeza a primavera.



Já não és crente na 'teoria da compensação climatológica'?

Sim, enganei-me @joselamego


----------



## tone (20 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

Orion disse:


> Já não és crente na 'teoria da compensação climatológica'?
> 
> Sim, enganei-me @joselamego


Na minha opinião, perante o desequilíbrio reinante, vamos de um extremo ao outro num ápice e quem sabe não nos calha ainda algo. Agora a probabilidade disso acontecer continua a ser extremamente imprevisível e remota. Não acho no entanto que tudo isto seja assim tão diferente dos largos anos passados. Lembro-me quando o Estoril ainda fazia parte do mundial de F1 e muitas equipas aproveitavam o inverno português para testar e preparar o próximo campeonato, precisamente pelos contínuos dias de sol. Terá mudado assim tanto desde então?


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jan 2018 às 01:48)

Sim, mudou e muito...até pq não se vê F1 no Estoril há umas boa décadas. Portugal está de certo mais quente e com menos chuvas..clima mais estável no lado seco do espectro. 



tone disse:


> Na minha opinião, perante o desequilíbrio reinante, vamos de um extremo ao outro num ápice e quem sabe não nos calha ainda algo. Agora a probabilidade disso acontecer continua a ser extremamente imprevisível e remota. Não acho no entanto que tudo isto seja assim tão diferente dos largos anos passados. Lembro-me quando o Estoril ainda fazia parte do mundial de F1 e muitas equipas aproveitavam o inverno português para testar e preparar o próximo campeonato, precisamente pelos contínuos dias de sol. Terá mudado assim tanto desde então?


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 04:16)

Orion disse:


> Já não és crente na 'teoria da compensação climatológica'?
> 
> Sim, enganei-me @joselamego


Vamos ainda ter a compensação destes dias mais secos e Anticiclónicos...
Final de janeiro e início de fevereiro irá dar cartas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Que tristeza, daqui nada começa o verão e ainda estamos nesta situação de seca grave, sinceramente já não tenho esperanças em mês algum.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Que tristeza, daqui nada começa o verão e ainda estamos nesta situação de seca grave, sinceramente já não tenho esperanças em mês algum.




daqui a nada em janeiro?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2018 às 10:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estive à bocado a ver alguns dados que tinha guardado no PC, e deparei-me com dados um bocado "surreais" sobre o ano hidrológico de 2000-2001. Pá! Que saudades de um ano assim...(menos os episódios de morte e destruição desse triste inverno como foi a queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios).
> O SNIRH *(Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos) *teve uma estação hidrométrica na freguesia de Lamoso, aqui no concelho (não se trata de uma estação de montanha ou parecido - é uma zona urbanizada a aproximadamente 350-375 mts de altitude). Numa zona que eu sempre achei que seria mais húmida do que aquela onde tenho a estação. E parece que os dados o comprovam...
> Aqui estão os meses e os totais de cada mês desse ano hidrológico.
> 
> ...


Ainda nem 1 ano tinha mas já me falaram várias vezes desse ano, era dias e dias a chover sem parar. É de lamentar a tragédia!!
887.2mm em Março é um valor brutal, mais de 200mm que a média anual desta zona 
Março, é o meu mês favorito! Tanto pode ser extremamente chuvoso como seco, é um mês de muitas surpresas. O último março chuvoso por aqui foi em 2013 cujo acumulado ficou entre os 200/300mm, estamos a falar de um mês que tem como média nesta zona cerca de 60mm. Se fosse assim este ano, a região sul  sempre podia ter um verão mais tranquilo.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 11:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda nem 1 ano tinha mas já me falaram várias vezes desse ano, era dias e dias a chover sem parar. É de lamentar a tragédia!!
> 887.2mm em Março é um valor brutal, mais de 200mm que a média anual desta zona
> Março, é o meu mês favorito! Tanto pode ser extremamente chuvoso como seco, é um mês de muitas surpresas. O último março chuvoso por aqui foi em 2013 cujo acumulado ficou entre os 200/300mm, estamos a falar de um mês que tem como média nesta zona cerca de 60mm. Se fosse assim este ano, a região sul  sempre podia ter um verão mais tranquilo.


Estou confiante que este ano o Março vai ser a tábua de salvação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

joselamego disse:


> Estou confiante que este ano o Março vai ser a tábua de salvação !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



se cairem 300 ou 400mm nesse mês sim poderia salvar até ao verão..
Ahh mas que não seja no Gerês ou Minho lol


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 12:17)

miguel disse:


> se cairem 300 ou 400mm nesse mês sim poderia salvar até ao verão..
> Ahh mas que não seja no Gerês ou Minho lol


Vamos aguardar...março promete! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

Vão dar uma volta ao Alentejo e vejam onde está a salvação... é sempre bom acreditar em milagres!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 12:32)

Estou confiante num março mais chuvoso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 13:11)

joselamego disse:


> Estou confiante num março mais chuvoso !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



José também estavas confiante para Janeiro... Infelizmente isto não vai lá com "fé" e "confiança", só vai lá com chuva a cair, com fartura e bem distribuída geograficamente, o que para mal dos nossos pecados não tem acontecido..


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 13:16)

MSantos disse:


> José também estavas confiante para Janeiro... Infelizmente isto não vai lá com "fé" e "confiança", só vai lá com chuva a cair, com fartura e bem distribuída geograficamente, o que para mal dos nossos pecados não tem acontecido..


Janeiro foi bom a 1 metade...a 2 péssima...fevereiro mais ou menos ..
Marco sim, será o melhor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

joselamego disse:


> Janeiro foi bom a 1 metade...a 2 péssima...fevereiro mais ou menos ..
> Marco sim, será o melhor !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois, foi boa mas não dá em nada se depois pára como aconteceu. Estava tudo tão bem encaminhado, com os campos a ficarem finalmente com alguma água e os cursos de água a correr e entretanto, vem outra vez o anticiclone para cima de nós. Já não vale a pena ter esperanças em nenhum mês porque já lá vao 5 meses perdidos e restam apenas 2. Tal como já foi referido, para isto ficar bom para o verão teria de chover imenso em ambos.
35.3mm este mês por aqui. Até agora ainda menos que novembro e dezembro.  Tirando quinta com 1/2mm, não choverá mais este mês.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Também estavam confiantes que janeiro ia ser um bom mês de chuva e depois acaba por não ser, Março também não vai dar em nada, já não tenho esperanças em mês nenhum e não me venham dizer que isto não é verdade, não tarda nada estamos na primavera/verão e ainda está,os nesta situação, não vamos a lado nenhum!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

Eh lá, Fevereiro nem foi e já estamos a dizer que _*foi*_ um falhanço. Viajantes do tempo podem-nos dizer como foi Fevereiro do dia 1 ao 28?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eh lá, Fevereiro nem foi e já estamos a dizer que _*foi*_ um falhanço. Viajantes do tempo podem-nos dizer como foi Fevereiro do dia 1 ao 28?



Vai ser mais um falhanço fevereiro, pois não vejo isto a mudar, não sei como é que ainda mantém as esperanças, aliás todos os meses tem sido um falhanço.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Também estavam confiantes que janeiro ia ser um bom mês de chuva e depois acaba por não ser, Março também não vai dar em nada, já não tenho esperanças em mês nenhum e não me venham dizer que isto não é verdade, não tarda nada estamos na primavera/verão e ainda está,os nesta situação, não vamos a lado nenhum!





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vai ser mais um falhanço fevereiro, pois não vejo isto a mudar, não sei como é que ainda mantém as esperanças, aliás todos os meses tem sido um falhanço.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Ainda no sábado estive a dar uma volta por Góis e essa zona de arredores e o cenário é desolador, a paisagem está toda queimada, é preto como o carvão.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Aproveitem o Carnaval para fazerem a dança da chuva


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vai ser mais um falhanço fevereiro, pois não vejo isto a mudar, não sei como é que ainda mantém as esperanças, aliás todos os meses tem sido um falhanço.



Calma não vale a pena "sofrer por antecipação", não há necessidade nenhuma, nem resolve nada:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Jan 2018 às 18:56)

Brincadeira brincadeiras mas a falar a sério isto continua péssimo, foi bom a 1º quinzena mas infelizmente já parou e em muitas zonas ainda estão abaixo da média e se continuar assim vai ser muito preocupante este verão, onde já se pode dizer que está bom é no Litoral norte, ai sim, o resto do pais continua na miséria.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Brincadeira brincadeiras mas a falar a sério isto continua péssimo, foi bom a 1º quinzena mas infelizmente já parou e em muitas zonas ainda estão abaixo da média e se continuar assim vai ser muito preocupante este verão, onde já se pode dizer que está bom é no Litoral norte, ai sim, o resto do pais continua na miséria.



O resto dos país está na miséria e assim o vai continuar porque eu não vejo isto a mudar, não tenham esperança.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Mas como é que alguém me pode assegurar que Fevereiro vai ser um mau mês para chuva, se falta ainda mais de 1 semana para acabar Janeiro?

Aqui as ribeiras, estão com muita água  e não estou no Litoral Norte... Claro que há zonas que precisam de mais água, do que a minha zona, mas também deviam ter cuidado com esse negativismo. 

Haja esperança!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

belem disse:


> Mas como é que alguém me pode assegurar que Fevereiro vai ser um mau mês para chuva, se falta ainda mais de 1 semana para acabar Janeiro?
> 
> Aqui as ribeiras, estão com muita água  e não estou no Litoral Norte... Claro que há zonas que precisam de mais água, do que a minha zona, mas também deviam ter cuidado com esse negativismo.
> 
> Haja esperança!



É verdade na minha zona  falta-me pouco para atingir a média do mês em relação há precipitação.
Infelizmente a região sul continua na mesma como a lesma muito seca ainda.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (22 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

Alinhando com a linha dura das lamurias, crendo que isso vai mudar alguma coisa, ou que o oráculo do Fórum vai evocar os deuses, tenho a dizer que concordo que nunca mais vai chover, nem em fevereiro, março, abril, muito menos em maio e nada de agosto a novembro. Em dezembro só uns chuviscos. Ou seja, um inferno sem fim à vista e iremos todos ver as depressões esfumarem-se a 20 quilómetros da costa e nunca mais teremos uma cut-off. Assim sofro todos os dias e faço do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre o meu sofá de psiquiatra. Há algum por ai? Isto de não chover mexe com os meus medos de infância. Agora, seriamente. Concordo que este seja um espaço para desabafos, mas será que vale a pena entender Seguimento Meteorológico Livre como expressão constante de angústias?


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Porra, que começa a faltar paciência para algumas lamúrias...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2018 às 21:18)

belem disse:


> Mas como é que alguém me pode assegurar que Fevereiro vai ser um mau mês para chuva, se falta ainda mais de 1 semana para acabar Janeiro?
> 
> Aqui as ribeiras, estão com muita água  e não estou no Litoral Norte... Claro que há zonas que precisam de mais água, do que a minha zona, mas também deviam ter cuidado com esse negativismo.
> 
> Haja esperança!



Sim na nossa zona até vai acabar perto da média, e o que safou foi aquele dia que caíram entre a 40/50 mm.
Por cá a ribeira que leva mais água é de longe a ribeira de Manique, que por acaso vem de uma zona que chove bastante, ali entre Albarraque e Linhó, cota 175 - 200 mts.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

Vamos lá dançar


Dancem bem, se errarem nos passos será pior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

Que foto fantástica!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2018 às 21:54)

Achei este video muitíssimo interessante


----------



## fmart (22 Jan 2018 às 22:00)

Não podem desactivar as notificações deste subfórum? E proibir lamúrias repetidas nos outros? 
É que não serve para nada, não vai chover por isso, no verão foi um pirofórum e no inverno é o forum das lamentações, uma pessoa fica quase doente só de ler


----------



## Marco pires (22 Jan 2018 às 22:26)

fmart disse:


> Não podem desactivar as notificações deste subfórum? E proibir lamúrias repetidas nos outros?
> É que não serve para nada, não vai chover por isso, no verão foi um pirofórum e no inverno é o forum das lamentações, uma pessoa fica quase doente só de ler




podes crer, e se juntares ás lamurias a futurologia então ainda piora mais.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2018 às 22:42)

É o nosso karma não ter Inverno nenhum de jeito.. ainda acreditei que em Janeiro é que era chuva a serio. Mas agora nem chuva nem frio...


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

Gostei do video dos índios  , muito bom, agora eu penso que isto vai mudar durante a primeira semana de Fevereiro, os modelos já mostram as peças do jogo a mexer, vamos ver que nos reserva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

Norther disse:


> Gostei do video dos índios  , muito bom, agora eu penso que isto vai mudar durante a primeira semana de Fevereiro, os modelos já mostram as peças do jogo a mexer, vamos ver que nos reserva.



A mexer e bem, só espero é que mexa para o lado certo (isto para os amantes do frio e talvez da neve, porque para os amantes da chuva, a coisa não está muito famosa).


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A mexer e bem, só espero é que mexa para o lado certo (isto para os amantes do frio e talvez da neve, porque para os amantes da chuva, a coisa não está muito famosa).


O run de controlo do GFS está absurdamente boa


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> O run de controlo do GFS está absurdamente boa



Boa mesmo, vamos aguardar .... o melhor mês costuma ser março, dá para tudo!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2018 às 09:19)

Acham que se pode confiar a 100% nas previsões de médio prazo?
Elas apontam para um fevereiro dentro da média\um pouco abaixo desta a sul, e acima da média no norte.

Vale o que vale, também aqui previam um janeiro seco e está na média.
A futurologia apenas baseada no negativismo não serve.
Agora se usarmos as ferramentas ao nosso alcance talvez isso ajude ao nosso juízo e, com isso, ponderamos um pouco melhor aquilo que escrevemos\dizemos.
Claro que desejamos "aquele" tempo, seja a chuva, o calor, o frio, a neve, o vento, a ondulação...Mas isso é parte daquilo que nos caracteriza: amantes da meteorologia. 

Se vier tempo seco e muito frio, isso pode ser o percursor da mudança que precisamos para que caia a bendita chuva no centro e sul do continente. Oxalá.
Até lá temos possibilidade de analisar os modelos, olhar para o tempo interessante "lá por fora", aprender um pouco e também relaxar...

Bom dia!


----------



## comentador (23 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos

Eu vivo no Sul e nestes últimos invernos a seca tem predominado bastante, sendo a reserva de água nas barragens de tal modo que este ano nem vai haver regadio. Mas já fico muito feliz com o pouco que tem chovido, tem dado para criar os cereais de outono-inverno. Na 5ª feira está previsto pouca chuva para o Sul, cerca de 1 mm, já é bom, melhor que nada. Dada a situação de seca grave que atravessamos, 1 mm aqui já vale muito! Fazer o quê, não vem mais, haja saúde para todos.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

A brincar, já se passaram 2 meses de inverno(Dezembro e Janeiro) e ambos secos em muitos locais do país.
Não está a ser um inverno famoso.


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Jan 2018 às 19:11)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas, Estou com umas dores na barriga que nem me aguento, vou ter que ir ao médico para ver isto.



Seguimento Meteorológico do mais alto gabaritooo


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

Com as 4 tempestades nomeadas na europa ocidental...


... já se ia, numa lista unificada, na 11ª tempestade nomeada.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Bonito vídeo sobre Miranda do Douro e zonas envolventes:


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

Snifa disse:


> Bonito vídeo sobre Miranda do Douro e zonas envolventes:



Precioso. Me gusta mucho esa zona y me trae muy buenos recuerdos familiares. Se ve estupendamente el 2 que forman los líquenes en la Peña del Dos que, a pesar de pertenecer al municipio de Torregamones (en la vecina comarca zamorana de Sayago), desde donde mejor se ve es desde Miranda. Y qué decir del Douro/Duero y su cañón. Una maravilla de lugar y de una riqueza biológica y etnológica impresionante. Muchas gracias por compartir el vídeo!


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

> The Met Office uses impact-based criteria, which is based on the level of expected impacts the weather will bring.
> 
> Met Eireann uses fixed numerical criteria, which means a storm will be named whenever mean wind speeds are between 65 and 80 km/h and/or gusts between 110 and 130 km/h.



Interessante leitura. A disparidade entre os critérios utilizados pelos diferentes IM's às vezes pode gerar alguma confusão.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (24 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Seguimento Meteorológico do mais alto gabaritooo


De facto. Ontem fiquei estupefacto com o comentário. Já dá para tudo. Há aqui qualquer coisa que me escapa. Julgo que serão carências afectivas, ou algo assim.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

Lol o GFS passou-se  Pôs uma surpresinha no final do 1° painel, entrada continental, com precipitação residual como sempre, e no centro-norte.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

Regresso ao passado (recente)


----------



## MipsUc (24 Jan 2018 às 11:45)

Orion disse:


> Regresso ao passado (recente)


Passado? Acho que essa imagem esteve, está e estará bem presente nos nossos dias. Obviamente com algumas movimentações mas quem "sofre" é sempre o mesmo (península ibérica) e Açores por vezes (para não dizeres que sou mau)


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

MipsUc disse:


> Passado? Acho que essa imagem esteve, está e estará bem presente nos nossos dias. Obviamente com algumas movimentações mas quem "sofre" é sempre o mesmo (península ibérica) e Açores por vezes (para não dizeres que sou mau)



O padrão acima publicado (saída de controlo) é semelhante ao de Novembro, por exemplo, daí o 'passado recente'.






Já o padrão previsto no _ensemble_...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...emanas-janeiro-2018.9611/pagina-5#post-651387

... é diferente e tem sido mais ou menos consistente este mês. O anticiclone está mais sobre os Açores.


----------



## MipsUc (24 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Orion disse:


> O padrão acima publicado é semelhante ao de Novembro, por exemplo, daí o 'passado recente'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas isso foi o que eu quis dizer, esteja onde ele estiver (sob o golfo da biscaia ou sob os açores), ele estende-se sempre até à PI afetando o estado do tempo.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

MipsUc disse:


> Mas isso foi o que eu quis dizer, esteja onde ele estiver (sob o golfo da biscaia ou sob os açores), ele estende-se sempre até à PI afetando o estado do tempo.



Nada a fazer quanto a isso 

No Pacífico há um padrão análogo ao do Atlântico. A costa oeste dos EUA é também afetada por um anticiclone semi-permanente sendo seca a sul e muito húmida a norte. Já do outro lado do oceano, o Japão, como a costa atlântica dos EUA, tem um pouco de tudo em termos de tempestades.


----------



## Hawk (24 Jan 2018 às 12:32)

Em 2011, uma vasta comitiva britânica (que incluía entidades governamentais e de protecão civil)  deslocou-se à Madeira para estar alguns dias com os "congéneres" locais. A iniciativa passava por verificar in-loco as valências, méritos e dificuldades das entidades madeirenses em lidar com situações ligadas a condições meteorológicas extremas. Na altura, um dos representantes ingleses disse à comunicação social que a razão deste interesse seria prevenir e antecipar problemas semelhantes no Reino Unido no futuro. Segundo o próprio, havia indicações que de entre 40 a 50 anos o clima no sul de Inglaterra podia não ser assim tão diferente do que é hoje o da Madeira, pelo que poderiam deparar-se com problemas semelhantes.

Não querendo levar a discussão para a questão das alterações climáticas, a pujança e persistência do Anticiclones nestas andanças parece algo já previsto (e que poderá ficar ainda mais vincado) a médio prazo, por várias entidades.

Fazendo uma análise de sul para norte em águas atlânticas, verifiquemos o que tem acontecido em termos de incêndios florestais nos últimos anos. Gran Canaria arrasada com 20000ha em 2007. Tenerife arrasada com 20000ha em 2007. La Palma, mais a norte, e uma ilha mais parecida com a Madeira do que as anteriores, arrasada com 4000ha em 2009 e 4000ha em 2016. Madeira, arrasada com 6500ha em 2016...

Parece-me óbvio que a cadência dos fenómenos extremos está a aumentar no Atlântico. Aos Açores vai valendo os grandes índices de humidade que existem no Atântico, não está tão exposto como a Madeira e Canárias que estão ali "border line" com a dorsal africana. De qualquer forma, estes indicadores e a falta de chuva que se têm queixado os açorianos tem que ser seguida com especial atenção.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

Orion disse:


> No Pacífico há um padrão análogo ao do Atlântico. A costa oeste dos EUA é também afetada por um anticiclone semi-permanente sendo seca a sul e muito húmida a norte. Já do outro lado do oceano, o Japão, como a costa atlântica dos EUA, tem um pouco de tudo em termos de tempestades.



@MipsUc não publiquei mais cedo porque o portal esteve com problemas. Para ilustrar o que escrevi (anticiclones semi-permanentes do Atlântico e do Pacífico).


----------



## David sf (24 Jan 2018 às 14:25)

Orion disse:


> Já o padrão previsto no _ensemble_...
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...emanas-janeiro-2018.9611/pagina-5#post-651387
> 
> ... é diferente e tem sido mais ou menos consistente este mês. O anticiclone está mais sobre os Açores.



A carta que apresentaste não é a média do ensemble, mas sim a sua saída de controle, ou seja, apenas uma das 51 alternativas que o EPS apresenta. A previsão semanal do EPS até está bastante interessante para as próximas duas semanas, com forte anomalia negativa de temperatura em toda a Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 14:39)

David sf disse:


> A carta que apresentaste não é a média do ensemble, mas sim a sua saída de controle, ou seja, apenas uma das 51 alternativas que o EPS apresenta. A previsão semanal do EPS até está bastante interessante para as próximas duas semanas, com forte anomalia negativa de temperatura em toda a Península Ibérica.



Aqui foi a de controlo. No tópico da previsão foi a do _ensemble_ a 15 dias (com a particularidade de indicar a localização dos núcleos depressionários das diferentes saídas)  http://wx.graphics/models/ecmwf/eps_global_cyclones.php

Viste a previsão semanal aqui ou em outros portais? http://wx.graphics/models/eps/eps.php


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

E já de vez, a PS média de Nov, Dez (meses completos) e Jan (até dia 22). Lá para Março (o mês do @joselamego) o anticiclone estará longe da malta tuga


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2018 às 15:04)

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...nta-feira-devido-a-queda-de-neve-9070064.html
adoro estas noticias...são giras porque depois a gente abre, e a neve é em pouco mais do que nos pontos altos da Estrela?!


----------



## Marco pires (24 Jan 2018 às 15:22)

Viva amigos,
Penso que agora os mais entendidos já saberão dar uma previsão bem certeira para a próxima sexta feira na Madeira.
Principalmente a nível do aeroporto com os ventos, como tenho medo de andar de avião não vinha nada a calhar andar aos abanos de um lado para o outro na aproximação, não me vá borrar todo, caso contrário tenho que levar fralda


----------



## Hawk (24 Jan 2018 às 15:39)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva amigos,
> Penso que agora os mais entendidos já saberão dar uma previsão bem certeira para a próxima sexta feira na Madeira.
> Principalmente a nível do aeroporto com os ventos, como tenho medo de andar de avião não vinha nada a calhar andar aos abanos de um lado para o outro na aproximação, não me vá borrar todo, caso contrário tenho que levar fralda



É melhor colocar a fralda de prevenção 

Primeiro, as "más" notícias. Neste momento a previsão é de vento forte na zona do Aeroporto.

Agora as boas notícias. Vento forte, é algo habitual lá. O vento deverá soprar do quadrante nordeste e, portanto, alinhado com a direcção da pista. Abanões pode acontecer em qualquer lado, não tenhas receio.


----------



## grandeurso (24 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva amigos,
> Penso que agora os mais entendidos já saberão dar uma previsão bem certeira para a próxima sexta feira na Madeira.
> Principalmente a nível do aeroporto com os ventos, como tenho medo de andar de avião não vinha nada a calhar andar aos abanos de um lado para o outro na aproximação, não me vá borrar todo, caso contrário tenho que levar fralda


Pelo windguru o vento vai começar a aumentar na sexta e piorar no sábado. Se as previsões estiverem certas pelas 15 horas de sexta começa a apertar o vento. De qualquer modo já apanhei cagaços e não estava previsto vento e aterragens suaves quando estava a prever rajadas fortes...


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

Improvável que ocorra e não aparenta ter características tropicais mas, ainda assim, uma interessante depressão entre a Madeira e as Canárias.







Vento localmente intenso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2018 às 16:08)

Norther disse:


> É uma grande entrada de ar frio, se acontecer vamos ter belas temperaturas negativas. Mas ainda falta muito tempo e tudo pode desaparecer.
> 
> Nesta previsão temos os motores ligados, os que ajudam a chegar o frio continental. Uma depressão com algum cavamento sobre o Mediterrâneo e o anticiclone a norte da Península Ibérica estendendo-se até á Escandinávia. Com isos de -34ºC a 5000m e isos de -8ºC 1500m, não é todos os Invernos e cada vez mais raros, mas com precipitação praticamente nula em Portugal.
> 
> ...


O ano passado tivemos noites bem frias!
Lembro me de sair do trabalho as 20h e estavam -2°c.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (24 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

Mas não existe a possibilidade de desvios de voos ou cancelamentos, certo ?

Entretanto recebi este e-mail da ANA:  

Bom dia, Sr. Marco Pires

Até ao presente momento, não temos qualquer aviso ou alerta de mau tempo.
Com os melhores cumprimentos
DF

Duarte N. Ferreira
Diretor
Airport Manager

DIREÇÃO DOS AEROPORTOS DA MADEIRA
Aeroporto da Madeira
9100-105 Santa Cruz - Portugal
Tel.: +351 291 520 700 (ext. 73010 / 73012)
Tlm.: +351 965 014 631
www.ana.pt


E do IPMA:

Bom dia,

No seguimento da sua mensagem que agradecemos informamos que de acordo com os dados de hoje, para sexta-feira dia 26, está previsto um aumento da velocidade do vento e rajada para a Madeira, sendo que não será suficiente para emissão de aviso de condições meteorológicas, nem aeronáuticas.

Por último, informamos que a ANA Aeroportos é a entidade responsável pela restrição de voos caso entendam necessário.

Cumprimentos 

—————————————-


Obrigado pelas informações amigos, eu de facto tenho uma certa fobia mas não vou deixar que isso me impeça de ir onde quero, mas que vou com o coração nas mãos isso é verdade.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O ano passado tivemos noites bem frias!
> Lembro me de sair do trabalho as 20h e estavam -2°c.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Provavelmente falas da 3ª semana de Janeiro de 2017, quando nevou no Algarve e quase bateram-se records de t.min. no país  Tudo devido a uma entrada continental, embora bem fraca e seca.


----------



## Hawk (24 Jan 2018 às 16:35)

Sendo a direcção dominante Nordeste, é pouco provável que haja cancelamentos. De qualquer forma, é sempre possível que seja necessário alguma espera caso os limites estejam momentaneamente fora dos limites de operação do aeroporto. Se a direcção dominante fosse Norte aí ja poderia ser mais condicionante.

Os pilotos que operam para a Madeira têm muitas horas de operação lá. Por isso, "sit back, relax and enjoy your flight"


----------



## Marco pires (24 Jan 2018 às 16:48)

Bom, seja o que Deus quiser


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, seja o que Deus quiser



Relax, vai correr tudo bem. 
Como costuma dizer o meu pai, lá em cima não ficas. Estatisticamente é mais provável seres atingido por um raio.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, seja o que Deus quiser


Vai correr tudo bem...
Não stress Marco, pensa positivo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (24 Jan 2018 às 17:20)

Muito obrigado pelos incentivos, assim espero que corra tudo bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 19:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Provavelmente falas da 3ª semana de Janeiro de 2017, quando nevou no Algarve e quase bateram-se records de t.min. no país  Tudo devido a uma entrada continental, embora bem fraca e seca.


Quase? Aqui na zona centro bateram-se! Inverno de má memória, o frio matou-me montes de árvores...


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2018 às 19:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quase? Aqui na zona centro bateram-se! Inverno de má memória, o frio matou-me montes de árvores...


Não tinha a certeza, fiquei pelo quase


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não tinha a certeza, fiquei pelo quase


Deus me livre de outro inverno assim nos próximos anos! Tive -6.5C aqui... Alcobaça também -6.5C e Tomar -8.4C!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

Por onde será que anda a tão preciosa "chuvinha", que tanta falta faz no nosso país.
Enquanto não vem a chuva, o melhor que temos agora é o nevoeiro, que mesmo assim deixa uma boa carga de água no solo, e isto já para não falar da precipitação oculta, eu vejo o exemplo disso, apenas numa nespereira que está constantemente a pingar para o chão.
Hoje para  mim, foi um dos piores dias de nevoeiro deste Inverno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deus me livre de outro inverno assim nos próximos anos! Tive -6.5C aqui... Alcobaça também -6.5C e Tomar -8.4C!



Eu aqui registei -7ºC, e com muitos danos também em árvores e em várias flores de colecçao, por muito que se protegesse as árvores, mesmo assim os danos foram muito elevados.


----------



## Hawk (25 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Orion disse:


> Improvável que ocorra e não aparenta ter características tropicais mas, ainda assim, uma interessante depressão entre a Madeira e as Canárias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O GFS começa a ver esta depressão que provêm do Golfo de Cádiz até às Canárias. O mais interessante é que é em combinação com ar frio. Neste momento as cota prevista pelo GFS é de 900 metros. Mesmo que se meta o "factor humidade" de 400 metros em cima, já daria um nevão bem jeitoso nas serras da Madeira. Aguardemos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 12:14)

Pós-frontal bonito a entrar no Sat24... https://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## cepp1 (25 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

Previa um Janeiro mais chuvoso, contudo em algumas regiões do pais (Norte e Litoral centro) o Inverno em termos de precipitação deve estar próximo da média.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

Por acaso o cenário até, algum dia, pode ter algumas semelhanças com o Pico indígena. Por exemplo, se hoje estivesse a ocorrer uma erupção (de fraca intensidade) é bem possível que a pluma passasse despercebida à maioria dos habitantes.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Ciudad de Ávila 

Ciudad de Segovia


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Jan 2018 às 16:32)

Hoje sim está um dia perfeito para este tipo de provas, 100 km's 200 Km's e 300  Km's, o último faz as previsões para dia 30
Weissensee


----------



## dvieira (26 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

Boa saída do run do 12 da Gfs para animar a malta. O pior é que os próximos runs costumam desanimar a malta.


----------



## tone (26 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

dvieira disse:


> Boa saída do run do 12 da Gfs para animar a malta. O pior é que os próximos runs costumam desanimar a malta.


Animação onde e quando?


----------



## dvieira (26 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

tone disse:


> Animação onde e quando?


Por exemplo nos dias 4, 5 e 6 de Fevereiro. Existe alguma instabilidade e se houvesse o frio instalado podia provocar neve em cotas baixas em algumas zonas. Mas isso vale o que vale dado á distância temporal. De qualquer maneira eu não sou especialista em ler modelos.


----------



## martinus (26 Jan 2018 às 18:56)

A dificuldade dos modelos não está na legibilidade mas sim na fiabilidade. Faltam muitos dias e tudo é incerto.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

dvieira disse:


> Por exemplo nos dias 4, 5 e 6 de Fevereiro. Existe alguma instabilidade e se houvesse o frio instalado podia provocar neve em cotas baixas em algumas zonas. Mas isso vale o que vale dado á distância temporal. De qualquer maneira eu não sou especialista em ler modelos.



A 10 dias de distância tudo isso vale 0. Logo, ninguém é especialista em ler modelos nestas condições.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2018 às 19:53)

GabKoost disse:


> A 10 dias de distância tudo isso vale 0. Logo, ninguém é especialista em ler modelos nestas condições.


Exato. Por uma questão de comparação, as sinópticas dos dias 9 de Janeiro de 2009 e 10 de Janeiro de 2010, dias em que nevou á cota 0 no norte, só foram previstas inicialmente a uma semana de distância, por isso tecnicamente poderá estar a nevar a cota 0 daqui a uma semana, embora improvável claro.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

*Forecasts in retrospect: A history of Numerical Weather Prediction*


----------



## tone (26 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

dvieira disse:


> Por exemplo nos dias 4, 5 e 6 de Fevereiro. Existe alguma instabilidade e se houvesse o frio instalado podia provocar neve em cotas baixas em algumas zonas. Mas isso vale o que vale dado á distância temporal. De qualquer maneira eu não sou especialista em ler modelos.


Vale o que vale, mas os últimos acontecimentos que se têm concretizado, foram vislumbrados nos modelos a essa distância. Portanto, há que aguardar.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2018 às 23:59)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

Os modelos estão uma desgraça para a necessidade gritante que temos de água.
Esperemos que as coisas mudem rapidamente, o tempo está a esgotar-se.
Saudações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 14:32)




----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2018 às 16:19)

Inicio de fevereiro a ir pelo cano é só o que vejo nem entradas frias épicas como já se sonhava por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

miguel disse:


> Inicio de fevereiro a ir pelo cano é só o que vejo nem entradas frias épicas como já se sonhava por aqui.


Desta vez tenho que concordar mesmo... clube do pessimismo aqui vou eu, nem podia ser de outra forma não é?... Pois, o AA ganhará de novo...  Até os "melhores cenários" não indicam nada de jeito.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 16:28)

Bem podemos esquecer o inverno chuvoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 16:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem podemos esquecer o inverno chuvoso.


Pode ser que venha mais chuva em Abril ou Maio...   uma coisa é certa não vai chover o que seria preciso.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 16:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pode ser que venha mais chuva em Abril ou Maio...   uma coisa é certa não vai chover o que seria preciso.


Se assim fosse já seria tarde, e se tivéssemos um verão igual ao dos últimos anos pior.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Uma seca plurianual não seria inédita. As temperaturas mais elevadas, e a ação humana, é que agravam as consequências.

Um bocado cedo para ditar o fim do inverno, não?


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> Um bocado cedo para ditar o fim do inverno, não?


Já só resta Fevereiro, Dezembro e Janeiro foram na generalidade secos, era preciso um Fevereiro muito chuvoso para o inverno não ser seco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2018 às 19:31)

Realmente, que tristeza...  Eu como disse, já andava muito reticente com aquele AA de quase 1040hPa aqui ao largo... Mas enfim, aquilo que vejo neste momento é um maior consenso entre ECMWF e GFS. O ECMWF recuou um pouco e passou a colocar a entrada continental mais junto à PI, e o GFS por sua vez arrastou tudo mais para o mediterrâneo, vá-se lá entender os modelos. É caso até para dizer que houve de algum modo uma inversão de papéis, o GFS foi atrás do ECMWF, e colocou o frio mais para o mediterrâneo, e o ECMWF aproximou-o da PI...

De qualquer modo há também acordo numa coisa, mais para leste ou mais para oeste, os modelos não colocam grande frio por cá, em poucas saídas anularam bastante o potencial da entrada continental, em particular o GFS.

A única coisa que leva neste momento o ECMWF a estar um bocadinho melhor foi o facto de na última saída ter colocado a dorsal a subir à tangente até à Escandinávia no dia 5, mas que é pouco relevante, traria só uns dias mais frescos






ECMWF 12Z:





GFS 12Z:





De futuro o GFS prevê a descida do vórtice polar a latitudes mais baixas (desculpem o pleonasmo) a partir das 192h, daí se especular que Fevereiro pode trazer mais chuva e talvez entradas frias oceânicas, mas para mim essa tendência continua no domínio da ficção, só a ver para querer:


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Realmente, que tristeza...  Eu como disse, já andava muito reticente com aquele AA de quase 1040hPa aqui ao largo... Mas enfim, aquilo que vejo neste momento é um maior consenso entre ECMWF e GFS. O ECMWF recuou um pouco e passou a colocar a entrada continental mais junto à PI, e o GFS por sua vez arrastou tudo mais para o mediterrâneo, vá-se lá entender os modelos. É caso até para dizer que houve de algum modo uma inversão de papéis, o GFS foi atrás do ECMWF, e colocou o frio mais para o mediterrâneo, e o ECMWF aproximou-o da PI...
> 
> De qualquer modo há também acordo numa coisa, mais para leste ou mais para oeste, os modelos não colocam grande frio por cá, em poucas saídas anularam bastante o potencial da entrada continental, em particular o GFS.
> 
> ...


Nem vale a pena estarmos com grandes esperanças sobre essa entrada continental ,além de ser seca, pouco frio trará a este retângulo.
Nos primeiros 10 dias de Fevereiro pouco ou nada deve chover.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2018 às 20:16)

Finalmente, vem aí a lestada.  3ª e 4ª pode chover alguma coisa pelo Algarve, até poderá surpreender. 

Embora, o GFS e o ECM têm cerca de 50 mm a sul desta zona, pode sempre subir e atingir este cantinho e quem sabe @joselamego ainda pode ter razão e o Janeiro até ser chuvoso. Tudo, depende aonde cairá os 50 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, vem aí a lestada.  3ª e 4ª pode chover alguma coisa pelo Algarve, até poderá surpreender.


Realmente, estou bastante interessado nessa depressão de 3a e 4a. É bem capaz de haver surpresas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

O GFS passou-se nesta saída, também é das 18, mas colocar a 30 kms a sul de Faro/Olhão cerca de 82 mm, é obra. 

https://weather.us/model-charts/standard/faro/accumulated-precipitation/20180201-0000z.html


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

tone disse:


> Tradução?
> Um frio “do caraças” de 6 a 10 de fevereiro?



Julgo que essa notícia tem a ver com a possível deslocação do vórtice polar para latitudes mais baixas, o que traria algum frio provavelmente às regiões ocidentais da Europa do norte, mas não sei se isso se aplica ao caso de Portugal, até porque é tão incerto que na saída das 18z do GFS a situação já foi ligeiramente desagravada...

Na última saída os países mais afetados seriam o Reino Unido, Noruega, NO da Alemanha, Países baixos, Bélgica (poderia ser um cenário bom para o @hurricane ), N e NO da França, traria muito frio e alguma neve, já Portugal sairia quase ileso:


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 00:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS passou-se nesta saída, também é das 18, mas colocar a 30 kms a sul de Faro/Olhão cerca de 82 mm, é obra.
> 
> https://weather.us/model-charts/standard/faro/accumulated-precipitation/20180201-0000z.html



Acho que esse modelo não é o GFS, mas um outro global qualquer:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 01:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acho que esse modelo não é o GFS, mas um outro global qualquer:


É mesmo o GFS pois no mapa do meteociel está o mesmo. A precipitação ocorre no dia 31 e 1 e nesse mapa que publicaste já é dia 2 daí já não aparecer nada...
Será algo imprevisível, dependerá da posição da depressão, já se sabe como é nestas situações, basta um pequeno deslize para cair tudo em terra...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 01:26)

joralentejano disse:


> É mesmo o GFS pois no mapa do meteociel está o mesmo. A precipitação ocorre no dia 31 e 1 e nesse mapa que publicaste já é dia 2 daí já não aparecer nada...
> Será algo imprevisível, dependerá da posição da depressão, já se sabe como é nestas situações, basta um pequeno deslize para cair tudo em terra...



*EDIT:*
Peço desculpa então @algarvio1980  e joralentejano.  Para além de me ter enganado na hora que eram 12AM e não 12PM, o  máximo que o GFS do meteopt mostra são 10mm às 00h de dia 1 e 1mm às 00h de dia 2.





O problema acho que nem teve a ver com a resolução horária, no meteociel trata-se do mesmo período, 01h são 00h para nós e no weather.us é o mesmo período também, a questão tem mesmo a ver é com a resolução de mesoescala do meteociel e do weather.us. que são diferentes do GFS do fórum. Sendo que o Weather.us é o que tem maior resolução mesmo.

Ainda assim acho esquisito haver tanta diferença do modelo do fórum para os outros, é que a diferença é mesmo abismal, então no dia 2 :


----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Jan 2018 às 14:32)

Pelo que me parece, o frio intenso previsto para os primeiros dias de fevereiro foi literalmente absorvido pelo AA certo?...


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 14:42)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pelo que me parece, o frio intenso previsto para os primeiros dias de fevereiro foi literalmente absorvido pelo AA certo?...


Poderá vir ainda frio entre os dias 8 a 12 fevereiro ...ainda não é certo , mas há alguma tendência 
Esta semana será seca no norte e centro e alguma chuva no sul ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 15:03)

joselamego disse:


> Poderá vir ainda frio entre os dias 8 a 12 fevereiro ...ainda não é certo , mas há alguma tendência
> Esta semana será seca no norte e centro e alguma chuva no sul ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tirando alguma chuva no Algarve, não vejo chuva em mais lado nenhum da região sul. Apenas 1 ou 2mm no Baixo Alentejo, mas de nada valem e muito menos com este belo vento de leste.  Uma coisa é certa, nos próximos tempos está tudo a favor para esta seca se agravar ainda mais, temperaturas amenas, vento de leste e sem chuva à vista.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 15:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Tirando alguma chuva no Algarve, não vejo chuva em mais lado nenhum da região sul. Apenas 1 ou 2mm no Baixo Alentejo, mas de nada valem e muito menos com este belo vento de leste.  Uma coisa é certa, nos próximos tempos está tudo a favor para esta seca se agravar ainda mais, temperaturas amenas, vento de leste e sem chuva à vista.


Sim, apenas alguns mm ...nada demais.
E obrigado pelo reparo, a pouca precipitação será mais residual no Algarve mas não em toda a região .
Se chegar alguma ao baixo Alentejo já será sorte! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 15:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Tirando alguma chuva no Algarve, não vejo chuva em mais lado nenhum da região sul. Apenas 1 ou 2mm no Baixo Alentejo, mas de nada valem e muito menos com este belo vento de leste.  Uma coisa é certa, nos próximos tempos está tudo a favor para esta seca se agravar ainda mais, temperaturas amenas, vento de leste e sem chuva à vista.


Pois é o que parece... ridículo! Até no inverno o vento de leste faz das suas, ainda se viesse frio? Mas não, vento de leste e temperaturas de primavera em fevereiro  Embora haja a remota (mesmo) possibilidade de exatamente o contrário, tudo vai depender do AA. Alguém que sopre para ele ir para sudoeste


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 15:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pois é o que parece... ridículo! Até no inverno o vento de leste faz das suas, ainda se viesse frio? Mas não, vento de leste e temperaturas de primavera em fevereiro  Embora haja a remota (mesmo) possibilidade de exatamente o contrário, tudo vai depender do AA. Alguém que sopre para ele ir para sudoeste


Pois, evapora a água toda e estraga as plantações (as poucas que temos). Se isto continuar assim em todo o lado por muito tempo, lá se vai o bom caudal que as ribeiras têm onde tem chovido mais decentemente.
Quanto à entrada fria, nunca tive esperanças em tal coisa, tendo em conta a posição do anticiclone já se sabia que ele ia mandar tudo para o mediterrâneo como é costume. Este inverno, nem chuva, nem frio decente.  Aquilo que tem acontecido, não é nada de anormal. Até agora segundo as atuais previsões, a 1ª quinzena de fevereiro está feita.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 16:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, evapora a água toda e estraga as plantações (as poucas que temos). Se isto continuar assim em todo o lado por muito tempo, lá se vai o bom caudal que as ribeiras têm onde tem chovido mais decentemente.
> Quanto à entrada fria, nunca tive esperanças em tal coisa, tendo em conta a posição do anticiclone já se sabia que ele ia mandar tudo para o mediterrâneo como é costume. Este inverno, nem chuva, nem frio decente.  Aquilo que tem acontecido, não é nada de anormal. Até agora segundo as atuais previsões, a 1ª quinzena de fevereiro está feita.


Por mim acabaram—se as esperanças de termos um bom inverno.
Passou—se o Outono e esta—se a passar o inverno secos.
Não há maneira de termos pelo menos um mês chuvoso em todo o país,para pelo menos amenizar a situação.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

E temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC a semana toda e no fim de semana pode ate chegar próximo dos 25ºC... metade de Fevereiro está condenado e que mata quase a esperança de um Fevereiro de muita chuva.


----------



## criz0r (28 Jan 2018 às 17:23)

Poupem-me a este bloqueio. Acho que já chega e eu nem sou queixinhas. É que nem os Açores escapam a esta besta..


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Pois temo que possa vir a ser mais outro mês seco, isto assim chegamos ao verão e praticametente não existem barragens.


----------



## tone (28 Jan 2018 às 17:32)

Sou otimista por natureza. 
E para continuar a sê-lo tenho que deixar de olhar para previsões. São más demais!


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

criz0r disse:


> Poupem-me a este bloqueio. Acho que já chega e eu nem sou queixinhas. É que nem os Açores escapam a esta besta..


Belíssima definição. É uma besta monstruosa, assassina de baixas pressões... Será que existia destes godzillas há 100 anos atrás?


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 17:53)

Lá vão as esplanadas ficar cheias nestes dias...
Com sorte ainda vai dar para dar um mergulho na praia


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Com sorte ainda vai dar para dar um mergulho na praia


Com a água nos 14ºC/15ºC no Centro e Sul, e 12ºC no Norte, não me parece...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 18:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com a água nos 14ºC/15ºC no Centro e Sul, e 12ºC no Norte, não me parece...


Só quem for friorento, para mim 15°c não é frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só quem for friorento, para mim 15°c não é frio.


Com que então água a 15ºC não é fresco? Sem ofensa, vê-se logo que não vives no litoral. Então juntando mais este ventinho... 
Não esquecer que 15ºC dentro de água não é a mesma coisa que 15ºC cá fora.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com que então água a 15ºC não é fresco? Sem ofensa, vê-se logo que não vives no litoral. Então juntando mais este ventinho...
> Não esquecer que 15ºC dentro de água não é a mesma coisa que 15ºC cá fora.


Ok, é a tua opinião, eu mantenho a minha.
Os invernos, no geral são mais frios  no interior do que no litoral.
Mas esta semana vão haver sítios no litoral que vão chegar aos 20°c ou ultrapassar, acredito que algumas pessoas vão correr para a praia.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com que então água a 15ºC não é fresco? Sem ofensa, vê-se logo que não vives no litoral. Então juntando mais este ventinho...
> Não esquecer que 15ºC dentro de água não é a mesma coisa que 15ºC cá fora.


15 graus no ar é ameno, na água é gélido. Quem é do norte sabe bem carago


----------



## AMFC (28 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

Eu já passei do modo lamúrias para modo deserto, ou seja, mentalizo-me que nunca irá chover mas quando chover é aproveitar esse dia ao máximo porque nunca se sabe quando será o próximo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 19:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> 15 graus no ar é ameno, na água é gélido. Quem é do norte sabe bem carago


Então nos 12ºC deve ser um mimo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

Saída minimamente interessante para pelo menos termos uns dias mais frescos, e talvez alguns aguaceiros, é melhor iniciarmos orações e danças da chuva e do frio, porque isto está mesmo mau


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Saída minimamente interessante para pelo menos termos uns dias mais frescos, e talvez alguns aguaceiros, é melhor iniciarmos orações e danças da chuva do e do frio, porque isto está mesmo mau


Este anticiclone destrói tudo! A única coisa que desejava era chuva mas é para esquecer! Por este andar, chegamos a março com as ribeiras quase secas em todo o lado e a meio do verão com metade das barragens sem água. Isto está bonito está, uma pessoa olha para esse bloqueio no Atlântico e até fica enjoada, mesmo para os Açores muitos meses sem chuva, é mau. A sorte foi de terem tido um outono chuvoso senão tal era...
Isto não está para brincadeiras, assim que o calor começar a apertar muita gente irá concluir que esta chuva pouco fez.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Saída minimamente interessante para pelo menos termos uns dias mais frescos, e talvez alguns aguaceiros, é melhor iniciarmos orações e danças da chuva do e do frio, porque isto está mesmo mau


Sem o núcleo dessa depressão em cima de nós diz adeus á neve... na situação ilustrada teríamos era umas mínimas muito baixas apenas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Jan 2018 às 19:40)

Sim essa carta apenas iria dar minimas negativas porque de resto era só pálha, mas enfim ainda falta algum tempo pode ser que não seja assim tão mau.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Quando, eu ver as dunas do deserto, é só comprar uns camelos e dar uns passeios de camelo aos turistas, nem precisam de ir a Marrocos para andar de camelos. Tudo tem as suas vantagens e desvantagens, o resto o ser humano adapta-se. 

Já estou a imaginar passeios de camelo em Vilamoura por 100 €, era só facturar.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

O problema está e sempre estará no AA, está simplesmente demasiado em cima de nós, além de não fazer bem o seu papel de fazer bloqueio da circulação de oeste. As depressões poderosas na Terra Nova estão a ganhar ao AA e a empurrá-lo para oeste, em vez do contrário, vai-se lá entender o nosso amigo  Parece que só gosta de nós, enfim...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> O problema está e sempre estará no AA, está simplesmente demasiado em cima de nós, além de não fazer bem o seu papel de fazer bloqueio da circulação de oeste. As depressões poderosas na Terra Nova estão a ganhar ao AA e a empurrá-lo para oeste, em vez do contrário, vai-se lá entender o nosso amigo  Parece que só gosta de nós, enfim...



Essas depressões da terra nova, fazem parte do vórtice polar, e de facto havia uma tendência (talvez efémera e vista a grande distância pelo GFS) para ele vir para latitudes mais baixas e nos trazer alguma instabilidade, afastando um pouco o AA de nós, este foi um cenário jeitoso visto pelo GFS até à saída das 00z de hoje:










No entanto esta mudança está  muito volátil e confiar em previsões a tanta distância nem vale a pena, mais depressa se ganha a lotaria É que se o GFS via o vórtice a descer, na última saída colocou aquele bloqueio de 1050hPa, não há mínimo entendimento, e na saída das 06Z também já tinha atenuado muito a situação, sinceramente eu acho que já preferia a descida do vórtice, e termos chuva decente pelo menos, do que andarmos aqui vai não vai, à espera que miraculosamente se forme uma entrada continental seca e fria

Por isso, já que essas depressões estão de algum modo a forçar o bloqueio do AA em cima de nós, ao menos que forçassem de vez, e que o levassem para mais longe


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:39)




----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

Falando em frio, ou melhor na falta dele, até porque região Centro/Ribatejo ainda não ultrapassou as 500 horas de frio, e isto não é nada benéfico em árvores de fruto, como macieiras, mirtilos, entre outras.
Tenho algumas macieras, que ainda não perderam na totalidade as suas folhas.
E até os meus salgueiros que já estão a rebentar novamente, sem ainda sequer perderem as folhas velhas do ano passado.
Acabámos um ano atípico, com muita falta de água, e apesar de ter chovido alguma "coisita", precisamos de muito mais água, é claro que ainda á poucos anos tivemos a cheia no Ribatejo, em abril ou maio, mas o que é certo é que o tempo começa a escassear.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 21:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essas depressões da terra nova, fazem parte do vórtice polar, e de facto havia uma tendência (talvez efémera e vista a grande distância pelo GFS) para ele vir para latitudes mais baixas e nos trazer alguma instabilidade, afastando um pouco o AA de nós, este foi um cenário jeitoso visto pelo GFS até à saída das 00z de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O problema é que nem 8 nem 80, ficamos sempre no meio. Resultado? Comemos os restos, com sorte.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2018 às 21:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> na água é gélido



Quais 15 graus quais quê, isto sim é água fresca


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

como é? ainda vamos ter frio e chuva? Preciso de frio e chuva...este Inverno está muito fraco. Parece verão..


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

daqui a uns anos alguém irá explicar, que com o clima a aquecer o anticiclone tornou-se mais potente e empurrou o clima mais instável para uma nova tendência e com ele a chuva para outras paragens. A Península Ibérica e sobretudo Portugal será uma zona tropical seca e de clima estável tendencialmente mais quente e seco


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

jamestorm disse:


> como é? ainda vamos ter frio e chuva? Preciso de frio e chuva...este Inverno está muito fraco. Parece verão..



A tendência é para o tempo seco, quanto ao frio é neste momento mais provável até termos uns dias mais frescos num futuro relativamente próximo, parece haver algum consenso (embora que recente), na vinda de ar mais frio continental, que embora possa não atingir PT continental em cheio, baixa sempre as temperaturas (se não for tudo parar ainda ao mediterrâneo). Tudo vai depender do jogo de forças entra a possível descida do vórtice polar e a sua permanência em latitudes mais elevadas, e os contornos que isso produz num maior ou menor bloqueio anticiclónico sobre nós.

Agora a chuva parece uma miragem  A única forma é surgir alguma cut-off integrada na circulação continental que ainda nos traga alguns aguaceiros, mas é tudo muito improvável. Veremos o que nos vai reservar Fevereiro.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 22:54)

Na run das 18z o gfs lá pôs uma entrada fria de NE, mas o frio parece reticente a entrar, é caso para dizer que o frio deu com o nariz na porta


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

jamestorm disse:


> daqui a uns anos alguém irá explicar, que com o clima a aquecer o anticiclone tornou-se mais potente e empurrou o clima mais instável para uma nova tendência e com ele a chuva para outras paragens. A Península Ibérica e sobretudo Portugal será uma zona tropical seca e de clima estável tendencialmente mais quente e seco


Isso já foi explicado pelo MeteoBadajoz.
Aqui está, basicamente é isso que está a acontecer..


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

Este fórum tresanda a pessimismo! Tomem lá um vídeo para animar :


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2018 às 00:57)

Pek disse:


> De momento es ciencia ficción, pero... la DANA ejercería de atractor y... Me parece un poco forzado, pero aquí lo dejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta previsión sólo es buena para España, Una vez más estarían enterrados en la nieve, y Portugal llevaría una tapa del anticiclón.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esta previsión sólo es buena para España, Una vez más estarían enterrados en la nieve, y Portugal llevaría una tapa del anticiclón.



Así es. Sobre todo para el este y el tercio norte ibéricos. De cumplirse, lo realmente llamativo del episodio sería concretamente lo del sureste peninsular (Alicante, Valencia, Murcia, Almería...). Todo está fundamentado en la capacidad de atracción que ejercería la DANA. Ya veremos, de momento es ciencia ficción a esos plazos.


----------



## tone (29 Jan 2018 às 09:22)

Snifa disse:


> A entrada prevista pelo GFS é bastante fria, e ainda por cima com o vento a ajudar, daria uns dias bem gelados, contudo, aquilo que é mais necessário ( precipitação) estaria ausente ou com poucas probabilidades de ocorrer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas isto não era o que já se vi há alguns dias, desapareceu depois dos modelos e aparece agora novamente uns dias mais para a frente?

Os modelos bem querem, vamos ver se o AA deixa.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2018 às 09:31)

tone disse:


> Mas isto não era o que já se vi há alguns dias, desapareceu depois dos modelos e aparece agora novamente uns dias mais para a frente?
> 
> Os modelos bem querem, vamos ver se o AA deixa.



A cada saida que passa, os modelos continuam a adiar. Ja vai a meados do mes.


----------



## tone (29 Jan 2018 às 09:51)

Outra coisa que se nota é que “toda e qualquer” instabilidade chega ao território continental nacional e... pufff! Desaparece!
Venha ela de que direção for. 
Isto não pode ser só o AA.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 09:53)

Confio mais no ECM e o frio não é nada de jeito...vai acabar a ser como no ano passado na 3a semana de janeiro.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2018 às 11:40)

Sim ja tinha visto isso aqui e não me saiu da cabeça...mas ainda não e uma explicação oficial nem é consensual cientificamente parece-me, pq a ciência precisa de mais números. Mas eu acredito que isso é o que está a passar e daqui a uns anos será a explicação para esta profunda alteração que estamos a sofrer agora. 




joralentejano disse:


> Isso já foi explicado pelo MeteoBadajoz.
> Aqui está, basicamente é isso que está a acontecer..


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2018 às 11:43)

anticiclone é a nossa única certeza nesta terra!


----------



## cepp1 (29 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Se não chove que façam chover. Que inventem chuva artificial com fartura, só quem nunca viu chuva artificial é que pode dizer que não molha!!! Molha e molha bem, nãos senti diferenças


----------



## cepp1 (29 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

Mas admito que este Inverno depois dum grande inicio me desiludiu um pouco, estava a espera de mais chuva


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

cepp1 disse:


> Se não chove que façam chover. Que inventem chuva artificial com fartura, só quem nunca viu chuva artificial é que pode dizer que não molha!!! Molha e molha bem, nãos senti diferenças




Chuva artificial não é solução, defende investigador

Em declarações à TSF, Pedro Miranda, professor de Meteorologia na universidade de Lisboa, explicou que o céu está sem nuvens, pelo que esta não é uma solução viável.

O céu está sem nuvens e mesmo a chuva artificial pede nuvens. Por isso, esta solução não é viável, defendeu o professor de Meteorologia na Universidade de Lisboa.

«A chuva artificial é uma tentativa de tornar precipitante uma nuvem que não o era. Simplesmente, isso tem que ser feito com nuvens que são quase precipitantes. Numa altura destas, de céu completamente limpo, ninguém vai fazer precipitação», explicou Pedro Miranda.

Há quase 50 anos que vários paises tentam criar chuva artificial. Alguns já o conseguiram pontualmente, mas sem reconhecimento científico, sublinhou o professor de Meteorologia.

A técnica mais habitual de inseminação de nuvens é utilizar um avião e fazê-lo atravessar uma nuvem escolhida, injetando cristais de iodeto de prata para forçar a queda de água. Um procedimento que, segundo Pedro Miranda, é «muito caro e não é realista», pelo que se torna «desinteressante».

A TSF falou ainda com a responsável de uma empresa no Brasil, que faz chover todo o ano e tem ajudado os agricultores em situações de emergência.

A empresa, que se mostrou disponível para vir a Portugal, sublinhou, contudo, que será sempre necessária a existência de nuvens.


https://www.tsf.pt/vida/interior/chuva-artificial-nao-e-solucao-defende-investigador-2324131.html


----------



## cepp1 (29 Jan 2018 às 14:13)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva artificial não é solução, defende investigador
> 
> Em declarações à TSF, Pedro Miranda, professor de Meteorologia na universidade de Lisboa, explicou que o céu está sem nuvens, pelo que esta não é uma solução viável.
> 
> ...



Eu sabia disso nas nuvens e quando falo nisso, falo exactamente nos dias em que haja nuvens para tal. Céu azulinho não dá para nada.
Toca a dar uma hipótese aos brasileiros


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2018 às 14:17)

Este inverno foi igual aos últimos anos secos secos secos.
Para mim fevereiro vai ser seco na linha dos últimos fevereiros...a chuva que venha a cair ate Maio vai ser sempre ja tarde. A não ser que caia dilúvio em cada mês o que de todo não acredito. No meio de fevereiro a seca vai estar pior que estava no final do ano passado...É o pais que temos, grande parte do povo anda feliz com o solinho


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2018 às 14:18)

Faz hoje precisamente 12 anos que parte do Alentejo, Lisboa, Setúbal e mais um conjunto vasto de cidades e vilas do nosso Portugal via neve pela primeira vez em largas décadas! 

Oh tempo volta para trás...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

miguel disse:


> Este inverno foi igual aos últimos anos secos secos secos.
> Para mim fevereiro vai ser seco na linha dos últimos fevereiros...a chuva que venha a cair ate Maio vai ser sempre ja tarde. A não ser que caia dilúvio em cada mês o que de todo não acredito. No meio de fevereiro a seca vai estar pior que estava no final do ano passado...É o pais que temos, grande parte do povo anda feliz com o solinho


Para isto ficar melhor, precisavam de cair mais de 100mm em todos os meses até lá, coisa que não vai acontecer.
Entretanto, hoje estão previstas máximas na ordem dos 20ºC em muitos locais e os senhores da rádio disseram que é espectacular ter isto em janeiro, gente triste, até dão pena. Quando a água faltar em muitos locais, vamos a ver o que é espetacular! Calados ganhavam mais.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Para isto ficar melhor, precisavam de cair mais de 100mm em todos os meses até lá, coisa que não vai acontecer.
> Entretanto, hoje estão previstas máximas na ordem dos 20ºC em muitos locais e os senhores da rádio disseram que é espectacular ter isto em janeiro, gente triste, até dão pena. Quando a água faltar em muitos locais, vamos a ver o que é espetacular! Calados ganhavam mais.


Mas quem liga ás rádios hoje em dia? São piores que a televisão...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Sinceramente não me parece que Fevereiro vá trazer grandes novidades e acredito que será mais um mês seco (espero estar enganado.)
Como referi há umas semanas atrás as previsões sazonais não estão nada famosas, e espero que falhem, pois não está fácil sairmos disto!


----------



## blade (29 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

o gfs continua sem pôr chuva  ao menos já não vem frio


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

Bem, agora vem a saída do ECM das 12z, se não puser chuva ou frio é melhor esquecermos os modelos por um booooom tempo... Mau demais.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, agora vem a saída do ECM das 12z, se não puser chuva ou frio é melhor esquecermos os modelos por um booooom tempo... Mau demais.


Eu já sei a resposta: AA em cima de nós


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 19:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu já sei a resposta: AA em cima de nós


Nem mais! Hora de dizer adeus aos modelos Veremos o que reserva o próximo invern... VERÃO, verão.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

Nao vale a pena ter esperanca nenhum para os Invernos. O AA é Rei e senhor na Europa! O frio ja se foi


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2018 às 19:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem mais! Hora de dizer adeus aos modelos Veremos o que reserva o próximo invern... VERÃO, verão.


Já sabia.
Este inverno tá feito.
Venha a Primavera.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

Esperem lá. Deixem ver se eu percebi. Foi decretado o fim do inverno com que fundamentos?


----------



## dvieira (29 Jan 2018 às 19:45)

Já saiu o run 12 do ECM ? Confirma-se o anticiclone em cima de nós sem chuva e sem frio ?


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

sim já saiu. para não variar é só AAAAA


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

dvieira disse:


> Já saiu o run 12 do ECM ? Confirma-se o anticiclone em cima de nós sem chuva e sem frio ?


Parece que sim...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

The Weatherman disse:


> Esperem lá. Deixem ver se eu percebi. Foi decretado o fim do inverno com que fundamentos?


Finalmente Primavera! Mas hmmm, alergias e tal, não gosto...Next!!!! Que comece o Verão mazé!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente Primavera! Mas hmmm, alergias e tal, não gosto...Next!!!! Que comece o Verão mazé!


Primavera, alergias. 
Verão, poeirada e fumo dos incêndios. 
O que será melhor? Ao ritmo que isto leva, muita gente vai engolir aquilo que diz.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Primavera, alergias.
> Verão, poeirada e fumo dos incêndios.
> O que será melhor? Ao ritmo que isto leva, muita gente vai engolir aquilo que diz.


Verdade! Passemos para o Outono então! Bora lá!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente Primavera! Mas hmmm, alergias e tal, não gosto...Next!!!! Que comece o Verão mazé!


Mas é preciso esse sarcasmo?
Se tens alguma coisa para me dizer, diz—me na cara, é que não gosto de indiretas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

Antes que o infantário abra por aqui, talvez seja melhor levarem as vossas... discórdias para mensagem privada. Já basta o offtopic.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 20:20)

Inícios _anticiclónicos_ do ano não são novidade.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

The Weatherman disse:


> Esperem lá. Deixem ver se eu percebi. Foi decretado o fim do inverno com que fundamentos?



Nos modelos! Todos eles apresentam o frio a sumir-se na Europa e o AA em peso! Mas há no site de meteo belga um artigo muito sucinto sobre os padroes meteorologicos no Inverno Europeu. Interessante de ver que o mais provável (pelo menos das ultimas décadas para cá) é NOA+. Infelizmente o padrao de NOA- que é o que traz o verdadeiro inverno que todos adoramos é sempre o menos provável de acontecer.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

Orion disse:


> Inícios _anticiclónicos_ do ano não são novidade.


inicio, meios e fins......


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Alguém sabe quantos dias de chuva tivemos neste Outono/Inverno ao todo na região de Lisboa? Não devem ter sido muitos e NÃO acredito que venham ainda muitos, daqui a pouco Março/Abril e já é só a aquecer...


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

Para Lisboa/Geofísico, nesta estação das chuvas (desde Outubro), 35 dias com 0,1mm ou mais e 25 dias com 1mm ou mais.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jan 2018 às 22:27)

só stress hídrico por aqui


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Até em Marrocos! Na PRAIA! E ainda querem que uma pessoa fique quieta no sofá? É demais!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

hurricane disse:


> Até em Marrocos! Na PRAIA! E ainda querem que uma pessoa fique quieta no sofá? É demais!



Ouarzazate está a uma altitude de 1150 metros e não fica propriamente na praia, ainda são uns  200 km até à costa.

Mesmo assim é um acontecimento raro nevar, sobretudo com essa acumulação que o video mostra.

Dados climáticos e extremos:


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já sabia.
> Este inverno tá feito.
> Venha a Primavera.


Seria melhor passar á primavera já realmente! Ao menos a ver se vinham umas cut-offs/trovoadas... Se calhar até já chegou, ainda ontem dormi mal por causa de uma MELGA, sim leram bem, uma melga a incomodar no final de Janeiro! Este país está perdido em tantos aspetos, naturais e não naturais... Enfim estamos mesmo a virar país de 3º mundo, em que a base da economia é o turismo


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

Obrigado pela resposta..é pouco, mto pouco obretudo quando se vem de uma seca como a que estamos ainda a atravessar. 


Dan disse:


> Para Lisboa/Geofísico, nesta estação das chuvas (desde Outubro), 35 dias com 0,1mm ou mais e 25 dias com 1mm ou mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

E pronto o GFS não se entende!! Uns dias mete a descida do vórtice polar, outros dias mete a entrada continental fria. Em que é que ficamos? Estou a ver é que no fim a montanha vai parir um rato e nem vórtice a descer nem frio, farto de Verão estou eu... Se estivermos condenados ao tempo seco ao menos que venha frio, porque tempo seco e calor. Mas enfim as últimas saídas do GFS estão mesmo horríveis, nesta das 18z nem a descida do vórtice estabelece um padrão chuvoso decente, só às 372h vê chuva. Mas onde é que vamos parar...


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

hurricane disse:


> Até em Marrocos! Na PRAIA! E ainda querem que uma pessoa fique quieta no sofá? É demais!



Que o Inverno esteja a sem bom pelo menos para alguém...


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 23:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E pronto o GFS não se entende!! Uns dias mete a descida do vórtice polar, outros dias mete a entrada continental fria. Em que é que ficamos?



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-60#post-651934

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-58#post-651805

Bom, até dei-me ao trabalho de fazer esta animação laroca (Tondela - GFS 00, 06 e 12z de hoje):






Nos prazos para os quais estás a mandar bitaites a saída operacional (linha preta) não tem mais valor que as restantes. Acho que sabes isso mas de qualquer das formas repito-o.

É preferível olhar para o _ensemble_ (média dos modelos - a vermelho) já que tendencialmente terá menos volatilidade (ex: ver temperatura a 850 hPa) que a saída operacional.

Isto não exclui mudanças bruscas nos modelos - que ocorrem periodicamente - mas em termos gerais tem-se uma visão mais estável da meteorologia futura.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Em suma


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 00:06)

Orion disse:


> É preferível olhar para o _ensemble_ (média dos modelos - a vermelho) já que tendencialmente terá menos volatilidade (ex: ver temperatura a 850 hPa) que a saída operacional.



Sim, bem sei que o _ensemble_ é mais aborrecido/por vezes mais difícil de interpretar e algumas variáveis mais parecem borrões (ex: precipitação).

Dando um exemplo concreto...










As saídas operacionais destes 2 modelos estão bastante diferentes. Contudo, olhando para as médias...










... elas estão praticamente iguais no continente. É possível que o GFS 00z (ou outra saída subsequente) corrija e meta mais frio em PT. Até porque o ECM é tendencialmente melhor.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

Orion disse:


> Em suma



Tempo persistentemente tempestuoso no RU significa mais turistas bretões em PT este ano.

Quem diria que o milagre do PS se deve, parcialmente, ao anticiclone?


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2018 às 00:25)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-60#post-651934
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-58#post-651805
> 
> ...



Orion, obrigado pelo trabalho a que te destes de elaborar a animação Eu sei que olhar a longo prazo só aumenta a volatilidade e as incongruências entre modelos, e que de pouco ou nada vale olhar para a saída operacional e para o seu valor preditivo, mas chateia-me solenemente haver ainda por exemplo dúvidas quanto à chegada da massa de ar frio continental nas runs operacionais, essa ocorrência já esteve no 1º painel, e lentamente foi-se afastando ao ponto de por vezes já nem surgir, e estamos a menos de 1 semana da chegada desse frio hipotético e continuam a haver por vezes linhas soltas nesse diagrama, tudo bem que olhando para os ensembles a tendência é algo clara, mas tira-me do sério essas saídas fora da média, especialmente quando estamos sedentos de algo mais fora do vulgar que não calor e tempo seco. Quanto aos outros bitaites, sim é verdade, é mais fácil observar as runs operacionais em determinadas coisas que os ensembles, mas uso-os também por questão de mera curiosidade, e porque simplesmente é lá que às vezes ocorrem umas previsões mais fora do comum, dignas de sonho e de encher o olho, mas bem sei que são meras ilusões de ótica na grande maioria dos casos


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 00:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quanto aos outros bitaites, sim é verdade, é mais fácil observar as runs operacionais em determinadas coisas que os ensembles, mas uso-os também por questão de mera curiosidade, e porque simplesmente é lá que às vezes ocorrem umas previsões mais fora do comum, dignas de sonho e de encher o olho, mas bem sei que são meras ilusões de ótica na grande maioria dos casos



Nada tenho contra.

Só abordei a 'indignação' relativamente às previsões mais longínquas.

Já de vez...











... toma lá o modelo chinês (também são gente n'é? ) que mostra frio com precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2018 às 00:58)

Orion disse:


> Nada tenho contra.
> 
> Só abordei a 'indignação' relativamente às previsões mais longínquas.
> 
> ...



, tem piada que os chineses já há algum tempo que metem frio com precipitação, quem diria que o cenário voltaria a ser previstoA diferença de agora para o momento em que fiz a publicação no tópico das saídas de sonho, é que agora essa previsão é uma gota de água no meio dos outros cenários todos, quase nenhum modelo mete precipitação com frio instalado


----------



## AMFC (30 Jan 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia. Alguém me pode elucidar se Lisboa já em algum mês atingiu a média de precipitação após Março/Abril 2017 ? Obrigado


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Jan 2018 às 11:32)

Previsão de precitipação e temperatura para os próximos dias:



pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Previsão de precipitação e temperaturas para os próximos dias (até 4 de Fevereiro)*
> 
> No que diz respeito à precipitação, além da possibilidade de precipitação no Sul (como referido anteriormente noutro post), existe a possibilidade de existir precipitação, embora fraca, na zona do Gerês (provavelmente com neve?) (e talvez na zona de Miranda do Douro?):
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (30 Jan 2018 às 14:40)

Já não se fazem Fevereiros como este, pelo menos o início 

Quem se lembra da tempestade Petra? Em Ponte de Lima foi assim...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> Seria melhor passar á primavera já realmente! Ao menos a ver se vinham umas cut-offs/trovoadas... Se calhar até já chegou, ainda ontem dormi mal por causa de uma MELGA, sim leram bem, uma melga a incomodar no final de Janeiro! Este país está perdido em tantos aspetos, naturais e não naturais... Enfim estamos mesmo a virar país de 3º mundo, em que a base da economia é o turismo


Ainda o ano passado, fui picado por umas quantas melgas no meu quarto em Dezembro


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

Snifa disse:


> Ouarzazate está a uma altitude de 1150 metros e não fica propriamente na praia, ainda são uns  200 km até à costa.
> 
> Mesmo assim é um acontecimento raro nevar, sobretudo com essa acumulação que o video mostra.
> 
> Dados climáticos e extremos:


Já tinha postado no seguimento de África 2018 mas ninguém ligou...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

Um bocadinho mais para cima, por favor.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Um bocadinho mais para cima, por favor.


Então? Já há ali uma na zona de Grândola!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2018 às 06:54)

*IPMA*

Massa de ar muito frio atinge Portugal a partir de quinta-feira

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê vento forte e descida de temperatura no continente a partir de quinta-feira, devido a "vasta região anticiclónica" que vai originar uma massa de ar muito frio.

Segundo um comunicado do IPMA, "uma vasta região anticiclónica, relativamente intensa", que ao meio-dia quinta-feira estará localizada a norte dos Açores e "em crista até à Islândia, vai desencadear "o transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente".

Acresce "uma intensificação do vento, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas", prevendo-se, por isso, a partir da manhã de quinta-feira "vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas com rajadas até 80 quilómetros/hora".

"Adicionalmente, verificar-se-á uma descida dos valores da temperatura máxima em todo o território", entre três e seis graus Centígrados, adianta o IPMA, salientando que "as baixas temperaturas associadas ao vento forte aumentarão o desconforto térmico", especialmente entre a tarde de quinta-feira e a manhã do dia seguinte.

O IPMA acrescenta que até domingo vai continuar a sentir-se o vento forte e com rajadas no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com exceção de sábado, "em que se prevê um enfraquecimento temporário do vento".

Neste dia, a "aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade poderá originar precipitação fraca na generalidade do território, com probabilidade entre 35 e 60% a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e inferior a 35% a sul do referido sistema, que a ocorrer será sob a forma de neve em cotas baixas".

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...ortugal-a-partir-de-quinta-feira-9086347.html


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 10:01)

800m é cotas baixas? Só se for no Tibete...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2018 às 10:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> 800m é cotas baixas? Só se for no Tibete...


Calma tão  a afinar a máquina!
Daqui até lá ainda somos brindados com cotas de 300 M.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calma tão  a afinar a máquina!
> Daqui até lá ainda somos brindados com cotas de 300 M.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Essa eu quero ver! Com um AA monstro destes ainda acabamos é sem frio e sem precipitação


----------



## tone (31 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

Afinal fevereiro começa a querer prometer. Será?


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2018 às 10:51)

Os modelos não estão maus em termos de frio, relativamente à  conjugação de frio com precipitação, e nas horas certas, já sabemos o que a casa gasta.. 

Cotas de 300 metros parecem-me baixas demais, mas uns 500/600 metros não serão descabidos, assim ocorra precipitação.


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Para alegrar a malta


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 11:09)

Snifa disse:


> Os modelos não estão maus em termos de frio, relativamente à  conjugação de frio com precipitação, e nas horas certas, já sabemos o que a casa gasta..
> 
> Cotas de 300 metros parecem-me baixas demais, mas uns 500/600 metros não serão descabidos, assim ocorra precipitação.


Agora nesta saída do GFS, principalmente a 1º metade do dia de domingo parece bastante interessante, isos entre os -3/-5ºC aos 850hpa no norte e também bom frio aos 500hpa inferior a -30ºC. Há também alguma precipitação residual, a tal lotaria do costume. Considerendo já haver algum frio instalado e ser uma entrada de N/NNE penso que os tais 300m de cota seriam bem possíveis ao início da manhã pelo menos...  O problema lá está, é que não me acredito nada que isso ocorra


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

Orion disse:


> Para alegrar a malta



Mais do mesmo. Mais um inverno semi-árido. Dezembro e Janeiro secos, Fevereiro pode ir pelo mesmo caminho. Pode ser frio, mas este no início será continental.

Ontem a meio do dia primavera autêntica no passeio marítimo de Algés-Oeiras. A caminhada/corrida obrigou-me a ficar de t-shirt.











Mas pode ser que um dia possamos dizer a este período do nosso clima (a não ser que seja reflexo da mudança deste) que dura desde o verão de 2016:


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 12:14)

Essa noticia sobre a massa fria nem chega a ser noticia, seria noticia se estivéssemos temperaturas dentro do normal e baixasse sobre esses valores, agora baixar sobre valores bem acima do normal, enfim, teremos temperaturas normais e tempo seco que até mete nojo.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2018 às 12:18)

Sim estamos com temperaturas bem acima do normal, por isso so vamos ficar com temperaturas mais frias. Eu acho que este ano nem sequer vamos ter uma onda de frio. E bem que precisamos do frio nos campos. Sobretudo para quem tem pomares!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

tone disse:


> Afinal fevereiro começa a querer prometer. Será?


Depende do ponto de vista, Fevereiro entrará com algum frio, mas acredito que será mais um mês seco.
A ver vamos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Rapaziada, querem saber qual é a solução?? Vamos todos emigrar para a região Cantábrica  Se fosse o Trump a governar em Portugal, já tinha rebentado com os Picos de Europa


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 14:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, querem saber qual é a solução?? Vamos todos emigrar para a região Cantábrica  Se fosse o Trump a governar em Portugal, já tinha rebentado com os Picos de Europa


Tiraste-me as palavras da boca! Esses desgraçados têm sempre precipitação e frio com força  Esses Picos de Europa são piores que o muro do Donald Trump De qualquer forma as previsões melhoraram bastante de ontem/anteontem para hoje...


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 16:13)

Está aberta a época de MMA por aqui, e a Ibéria ali metida no meio..


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

Isso quer dizer exactamente o que? Não entendi, sou leigo...


criz0r disse:


> Está aberta a época de MMA por aqui, e a Ibéria ali metida no meio..


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 16:32)

Anomalia deste inverno até dia 29 Jan.











Nem tão cedo se vislumbra uma mudança de padrão. 






É esperar que a água mais quente ajude a promover aguaceiros locais.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 16:33)

criz0r disse:


> Está aberta a época de MMA por aqui, e a Ibéria ali metida no meio..


O verdadeiro Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

O aemet prevê neve para Lobios na sexta-feira!? Já?? O que vê a aemet que nós não vemos para pôr cota 400m?...


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 16:55)

@jamestorm uma batalha renhida entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e entradas Continentais.

@Orion mesmo para os Açores. Até porque quando aí estive a semana passada, estranhei a ausência de um elevado número de cascatas. É normal essa situação ou deve-se de facto à relativa estabilidade que se vive por ai ?

@c0ldPT verdade, acaba até por fazer inveja a esses durões


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> O aemet prevê neve para Lobios na sexta-feira!? Já?? O que vê a aemet que nós não vemos para pôr cota 400m?...




Mas os meteogramas do GFS até estão com cotas dessa ordem para 6ª. Claro é quase sem precipitação do lado de cá da fronteira, tirando ali a zona do Gerês e Montalegre...


----------



## dvieira (31 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

A Gfs nesta última saída coloca uns bons modelos de sonho.


----------



## blade (31 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

vem ai a semana mais fria do ano  ainda virá chuva este inverno mas já não será suficiente


----------



## tone (31 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

Isto do split do vórtice, embora ainda a longa distância, seria algo já antes visto ou inédito?


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:27)

tone disse:


> Isto do split do vórtice, embora ainda a longa distância, seria algo já antes visto ou inédito?


Acontece todos os anos, é natural. Pode ser é maior ou menor...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_stratospheric_warming


----------



## tone (31 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acontece todos os anos, é natural. Pode ser é maior ou menor...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_stratospheric_warming


Maior é significado de maior instabilidade?


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:31)

tone disse:


> Maior é significado de maior instabilidade?


Sim entrada polar em latitudes médias mais significativa...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2018 às 20:36)

Bem, segundo a previsão do Cêgripe para amanhã (que passou há minutos) ,as temperaturas vão descer bem, mais frio no Porto que nas Penhas Douradas.. 

*-4ºc *de mínima é obra, pena faltar precipitação ... 








E mesmo em Lisboa, uma mínima de *-1ºc* não é todos os dias..


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 20:44)

@Snifa  bingo! Tal e qual o que eu reparei há uns tempos atrás mas não consegui a prova 
A "des"comunicação social no seu melhor, já nem vale a pena dar crédito.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, segundo a previsão do Cêgripe para amanhã (que passou há minutos) ,as temperaturas vão descer bem, mais frio no Porto que nas Penhas Douradas..
> 
> *-4ºc *de mínima é obra, pena faltar precipitação ...
> 
> ...



Isso devia ser proibido. Que nojo.
Se for preciso no mesmo canal minutos depois no telejornal fala-se das barbaridades do Trump e companhia acerca do clima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2018 às 21:24)

Na 2ª feira, debatiam neste tópico, o fim do Inverno e o começo da Primavera. Passaram 48 horas, aonde anda essa Primavera? Nos modelos vejo a ISO 0ºc pelo Algarve, praticamente até dia 10/02, tirando um dia ou outro, diria que vai estar um calor azedo ou a Primavera azeda. 

Um mero visitante, que venha ao fórum que lê vem aí a Primavera, o Inverno acabou e passado 2 dias vê o IPMA dizer que as temperaturas vão descer entre 3 a 6ºC, devido a uma massa de ar muito fria. Deve ficar um pouco confuso ou baralhado e a credibilidade do fórum tem dias que é de bradar aos céus.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A publicidade do Cêgripe é só uma publicidade nada mais. Será que é proibido dar uma publicidade de qualquer produto com temperaturas, existe algum decreto-lei que proíba. Uma publicidade simplesmente com humor neste caso dum medicamento, como existem outras publicidades com humor de outros produtos.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 21:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma publicidade simplesmente com humor neste caso dum medicamento, como existem outras publicidades com humor de outros produtos.


Seria de humor se aparecesse sempre a mesma temperatura e o símbolo de neve. A verdade é que passam todos os dias e tanto os valores como os símbolos  variam.


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

criz0r disse:


> @Orion mesmo para os Açores. Até porque quando aí estive a semana passada, estranhei a ausência de um elevado número de cascatas. É normal essa situação ou deve-se de facto à relativa estabilidade que se vive por ai ?



Não opino acerca do estado das cascatas porque não acompanho. Ainda assim, não me parece que hajam assim tantas (cascatas) em SM, ilha que melhor conheço. Nas restantes, há outras pessoas mais qualificadas que eu para responder


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Seria de humor se aparecesse sempre a mesma temperatura e o símbolo de neve. A verdade é que passam todos os dias e tanto os valores como os símbolos  variam.



Exato. Já não é a primeira vez que a vejo.
A Nívea no verão mostra a previsão do tempo em jeito de marketing e não precisam de manipular valores para as pessoas comprarem protector solar, é aproveitar também para prestar informação útil. A mesma lógica aplica-se ao inverno. Gripe há na mesma.
Mas realmente quando se trata de marketing faz-se o que se quer. A sensatez não conta porque ela não vende nem paga contas.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

Bem, tenho de admitir que as previsões estão interessantes, os modelos em consonância com uma próxima semana fria.  A run das 18z do GFS está de sonho, e do ECM também está boa, pode ser que o AA permita a sua concretização, vejamos


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

*É a run 18z do GFS! Mantenham as expectativas baixas, repito, mantenham as expectativas baixas!!*


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> *É a run 18z do GFS! Mantenham as expectativas baixas, repito, mantenham as expectativas baixas!!*


Mais queimado do que estou quanto aos modelos é impossível  A expectativa só existe se realmente vir no radar algum aguaceiro a aproximar-se e haja cota decente


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Essa run está brutal...e a 150 horas...não é nada mau não.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não seria a primeira vez que se cortaria a A1 nessa zona devido a queda de neve! 
Trata-se da zona de Fátima com altitudes de até 400 e poucos metros.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

O fórum e este tópico em particular sofrem de uma bipolaridade assinalável...

Cá estaremos para apanhar os cacos quando tudo se dissolver na próxima saída.. ou então não!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

MSantos disse:


> Não seria a primeira vez que se cortaria a A1 nessa zona devido a queda de neve!
> Trata-se da zona de Fátima com altitudes de até 400 e poucos metros.



Sim eu bem me lembro do 29 de Janeiro 
Vivia em Leiria e à tarde para Fátima (indo atrás da acumulação) foi pela EN113.


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Boas. Parece que temos melhores virão..relativamente ao frio pelo menos..
Espetáculo de saída por parte do gfs.
De realçar que por norma a medida que vai encurtando o tempo mais frio e modelado, o que na maioria dos casos é o inverso


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Nesta saída destaca se para além da enorme massa de ar continental, a durabilidade da mesma...


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

Quem é que está encarregue da produção do cAAlmex+ ?? É melhor montarmos já uma farmacêutica enquanto é tempo...






A propósito e para não estar sempre a ouvir *The Everly Brothers:
*


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

@Orion como reparei em algumas reentrâncias, nomeadamente desde a Povoação até ao Nordeste pensei que pudessem ser vestígios de quedas de água.
De qualquer maneira fica sempre a dúvida, a próxima vez tentarei tirar isso a limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quem é que está encarregue da produção do cAAlmex+ ?? É melhor montarmos já uma farmacêutica enquanto é tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso ser o @Snifa , é sempre ele a trazer para o pessoal


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

criz0r disse:


> @Orion como reparei em algumas reentrâncias, nomeadamente desde a Povoação até ao Nordeste pensei que pudessem ser vestígios de quedas de água.
> De qualquer maneira fica sempre a dúvida, a próxima vez tentarei tirar isso a limpo.



Vem num dia de elevados acumulados. Aí sim ficarás satisfeito com a quantidade de cascatas nessa zona


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 23:50)

MSantos disse:


> O fórum e este tópico em particular sofrem de uma bipolaridade assinalável...
> 
> Cá estaremos para apanhar os cacos quando tudo se dissolver na próxima saída.. ou então não!


----------



## tone (31 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

Alguém capaz de meter ordem à mesa?
Passamos de uma 1.ª quinzena muito má, para uma bastante boa. Prematuro?

Mas o que está para já garantido?

Até domingo, frio, chuva a cruzar Portugal continental que será de neve na Estrela e pouco mais. 

O que se poderá passar daí para a frente, nomeadamente em 6 e 7 ainda é ficção. Mas é uma ficção que já havia aparecido há mais tempo se não estou em erro para dia 4. 

Para 13, 14 então nem vale a pena olhar muito. Ou será que vale? É que com maior ou menor erro até tem havido alguma boa capacidade de previsão a médio/longo prazo. A falha é por dias e na quantidade, mas as tendências têm sido previstas. 

Alguém entendido que faça a análise que eu não percebo nada disto.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

Orion disse:


> Vem num dia de elevados acumulados. Aí sim ficarás satisfeito com a quantidade de cascatas nessa zona



Ainda lá descobri esta miniatura junto ao Farol do Arnel, mas sim, tenho de visitar a Ilha em dias de chuva forte


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 00:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, querem saber qual é a solução?? Vamos todos emigrar para a região Cantábrica  Se fosse o Trump a governar em Portugal, já tinha rebentado com os Picos de Europa



Nivel de aviso rojo por allí los dos próximos días


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 00:19)

Para a malta que quer frio com conforto (na Noruega) há sempre o comboio


----------



## invent (1 Fev 2018 às 00:28)

Para esta saída ainda digo:


----------



## dahon (1 Fev 2018 às 00:38)

Então? Não sejam discriminatórios. Se vêem o anticiclone a 150h é logo mais que confirmado e certo e até acaba logo o inverno. Já frio e possível neve, nunca na vida.
Estão a ser AAchistas (não, não foi um espirro).


----------



## GabKoost (1 Fev 2018 às 07:11)

O Inverno acaba a 20 de Março.

Vou repetir: O Inverno acaba a 20 de Março.

Uma pessoa passa uns dias sem cá vir e de repente fica com a sensação que já estamos a primavera e que não choverá mais nesta estação quando ainda falta metade dela.

Enfim. Para estas pessoas é mais simples pensar da seguinte forma:

- Assumir que nunca mais irá chover em Portugal e que a temperatura média passará agora a ser subsariana.

Desta forma só irão ter boas surpresas e irão ver o mundo com outros olhos.


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2018 às 07:46)

Boa saida das 00z por parte do GFS e falta cada vez menos, acho que vou ter de encomendar uma grande dose de CAAlmex...


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 07:48)

jonas disse:


> Boa saida das 00z por parte do GFS e falta cada vez menos, acho que vou ter de encomendar uma grande dose de CAAlmex...


A saída 0 do europeu também está boa ! ️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 09:43)

Pek disse:


> Nivel de aviso rojo por allí los dos próximos días



Eu sei @Pek, mesmo por isso a minha afirmação. Mas, na minha região, teríamos igualmente de rebentar com o Sistema Central. 

Agora a previsão do ECM a 150 horas é que é um mimo







E o GFS está, mais ou menos, pelo mesmo caminho






O ensemble apresenta um 30% muito raro nesta zona






Sabemos quanto volátil poderá ser esta previsão, mas não deixa de ser interessante a mudança de panorama, dada a luta entre AA e depressões com circulação N/S e bastante frio associado. Basta ver a linha de controlo com temperaturas de quase -5 ºC a 850 hPa e quase -38ºC a 500 hPa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 09:58)

Muita neve cairá em Espanha, Espanha suterrada por neve !


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muita neve cairá em Espanha, Espanha suterrada por neve !


A mim faz-me confusão esta discriminação meteorológica. Já sei, o AA...


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 10:06)

tone disse:


> A mim faz-me confusão esta discriminação meteorológica. Já sei, o AA...



Espanha também é um país muito montanhoso, o que é útil em termos de precipitação (incluindo neve). Se o Alentejo, por exemplo, tivesse mais elevações era - tendencialmente - menos seco.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 10:08)

tone disse:


> A mim faz-me confusão esta discriminação meteorológica. Já sei, o AA...


Tão só interioridade, é muito simples, não existe qualquer discriminaçáo, a neve nada tem de "discriminatório"


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

GabKoost disse:


> - Assumir que nunca mais irá chover em Portugal e que a temperatura média passará agora a ser subsariana.



A África subsariana não é toda deserto. Isso é quase racismo 

Por acaso a Cidade do Cabo está quase a ficar sem água. Decerto há tugas que sabem o que isso é


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Eu enterrei o inverno em ternos daquilo que mais precisamos que é chuva!! Ate pode nevar a cota 0 que não vai fazer disso um fraco inverno em chuvas em particular no centro e sul...enquanto vier estas entradas frias apenas temos amostras de chuva é a realidade. 
Dai que não retiro uma vírgula no que disse... Estas saídas tão boas para frio e neve sim sem duvida, espero que se concretize mesmo que prefira outro tipo de situação mais tempestuosa


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 10:49)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Tão só interioridade, é muito simples, não existe qualquer discriminaçáo, a neve nada tem de "discriminatório"


Percebo pouco disto, mas tão só interioridade parece-me pouco.

Então e as recentes tempestades nos Estados Unidos? Nova Iorque, Nova Jersey, Carolina do Norte já bem mais a sul do que Portugal... já sei... AA


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

tone disse:


> Percebo pouco disto, mas tão só interioridade parece-me pouco.
> 
> Então e as recentes tempestades nos Estados Unidos? Nova Iorque, Nova Jersey, Carolina do Norte já bem mais a sul do que Portugal... já sei... AA


Sáo factores completamente diferentes.
Ex em Ottawa ontem estavam -21ºC em Lisboa uns 18ºC , os lagos, os cinco grandes lagos e todo o efeito provocado, enfim poderás verificar tudo muito simplesmente basta para tal quereres


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2018 às 11:00)

tone disse:


> Percebo pouco disto, mas tão só interioridade parece-me pouco.
> 
> Então e as recentes tempestades nos Estados Unidos? Nova Iorque, Nova Jersey, Carolina do Norte já bem mais a sul do que Portugal... já sei... AA



Queres comparar a costa Leste dos EUA com Portugal? Lá eles apanham com massas de ar gélida continental que vem de Norte/NW/Oeste.

Aqui qualquer massa que venha dessas direcções é uma entrada mais marítima, e logo menos fria e  continental.

Entradas Continentais aqui em Portugal vêm sempre de NE/E e normalmente são secas, se vier de Norte, muita precipitação fica retida no Norte de Espanha, nas montanhas, claro que por vezes há excepções, mas são raras.


----------



## AMFC (1 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Factos são factos, e a verdade é que Janeiro foi seco em grande parte do continente. Portanto são 10 meses consecutivos com precipitação abaixo do normal, exceptuando zonas do norte. Fevereiro não me convence para já, portanto é complicado ser otimista.


----------



## martinus (1 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Em Portugal não podemos ter frio e chuva, ou uma coisa ou outra. Algumas vezes no Inverno a chuva atrasa-se na sua retirada das montanhas, é apanhada desprevenida pelo frio e neva umas horas, ou minutos.

Para Portugal continental a previsão para o mês de Fevereiro é bastante clara: temperatura abaixo da média para este mês e chuva também abaixo dos valores-padrão: http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/



AMFC disse:


> Factos são factos, e a verdade é que Janeiro foi seco em grande parte do continente. Portanto são 10 meses consecutivos com precipitação abaixo do normal, exceptuando zonas do norte. Fevereiro não me convence para já, portanto é complicado ser otimista.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

tone disse:


> Percebo pouco disto, mas tão só interioridade parece-me pouco.
> 
> Então e as recentes tempestades nos Estados Unidos? Nova Iorque, Nova Jersey, Carolina do Norte já bem mais a sul do que Portugal... já sei... AA



Não é só o AA, há todo um conjunto de factores relacionados, desde a Corrente do Golfo, a influência do jet stream, a continentalidade e mais alguns factores que fazem com que às mesmas latitudes a América do Norte seja muito mais fria que a Europa.


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 12:06)

MSantos disse:


> Não é só o AA, há todo um conjunto de factores relacionados, desde a Corrente do Golfo, a influência do jet stream, a continentalidade e mais alguns factores que fazem com que às mesma latitudes a América do Norte seja muito mais fria que a Europa.


Excelente explicação. Obrigado. 

A ver se percebi, a “maritimidade” a nós (relativamente aos americanos) afeta-nos (mais) porque temos um Jet Stream com muita influência marítima. Teria que ser mais continental, isto é, em direção contrária à atual, contra a própria rotação da Terra...
A corrente do golfo também não ajuda pois aumenta a temperatura e Portugal leva “diretamente” com ela. E ao contrário da Costa leste americana, não entram correntes frias. 

Resumidamente, se um dia fôssemos afetados por algo semelhante, então isto estaria mesmo tudo avariado. 

Também não será por acaso que temos a fronteira que temos, ir por Espanha a dentro no Inverno...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

*Percentagem de água no solo em 31 de Janeiro de 2018
*
Destaca-se a diferença de percentagem entre o litoral Norte e a região Sul. 
Em comparação com o mês de Dezembro de 2017, verificou-se uma diminuição da seca. Todavia, parece-me que ainda está presente no baixo alentejo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 12:44)

*León*


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Todavia, parece-me que ainda está presente no baixo alentejo.*



A Seca está ainda presente em todo o Sul e partes do Centro

PS: Afinal ainda é pior que imaginava.
no final do mês 6% do território estava em seca extrema, 58% em seca severa, 29% em seca moderada e 6% em seca fraca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

MSantos disse:


> Não é só o AA, há todo um conjunto de factores relacionados, desde a Corrente do Golfo, a influência do jet stream, a continentalidade e mais alguns factores que fazem com que às mesmas latitudes a América do Norte seja muito mais fria que a Europa.



Depende também de que lado da AN estivermos a falar...


----------



## Paulo H (1 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

MSantos disse:


> Não é só o AA, há todo um conjunto de factores relacionados, desde a Corrente do Golfo, a influência do jet stream, a continentalidade e mais alguns factores que fazem com que às mesmas latitudes a América do Norte seja muito mais fria que a Europa.



Há muita informação na internet acerca da influencia topográfica no jet stream. 
Exemplo: Rocky mountains nos EUA, planalto tibetano,..

No artigo infra, é explicado como o clima na Noruega pode ser afetado pelas montanhas rochosas nos EUA:
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/09/120906074029.htm


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

tone disse:


> A ver se percebi, a “maritimidade” a nós (relativamente aos americanos) afeta-nos (mais) porque temos um Jet Stream com muita influência marítima. Teria que ser mais continental, isto é, em direção contrária à atual, contra a própria rotação da Terra...
> A corrente do golfo também não ajuda pois aumenta a temperatura e Portugal leva “diretamente” com ela. E ao contrário da Costa leste americana, não entram correntes frias.
> 
> Resumidamente, se um dia fôssemos afetados por algo semelhante, então isto estaria mesmo tudo avariado.
> ...



Alguém me sabe dizer quando é que foi a última onda de frio na Califórnia?

Os EUA têm 2 costas com 2 climas muito diferentes. Escolhem a costa este porque é a que aparece mais nas notícias mas, tendo em conta a posição de PT, estão a olhar para o local errado para fazerem comparações.

As ondas de frio extremas na Europa vêm da Sibéria, não do PN. Esta é apenas mais uma diferença entre os EUA e a Europa.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Depende também de que lado da AN estivermos a falar...



Sim claro, bem lembrado! 

@tone, na Costa Leste (Atlântico) é mais frio, mas na Costa Oeste (Pacífico) as temperaturas são mais ou menos equivalentes às mesmas latitudes. Devido ao facto de a circulação atmosférica ser predominantemente de Oeste para Este, faz com que o percurso das massas de ar seja tendencialmente continental na Costa Leste da América do Norte e marítimo na Europa. Massas de ar continentais são tendencialmente mais extremas, mais frias no Inverno e mais quentes no Verão.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

MSantos disse:


> Devido ao facto de a circulação atmosférica ser predominantemente de Oeste para Este, faz com que o percurso das massas de ar seja tendencialmente continental na Costa Leste da América do Norte e marítimo na Europa.



E a circulação meridional tende a beneficiar o leste europeu e norte-americano.






É dos AA


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

Orion disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer quando é que foi a última onda de frio na Califórnia?
> 
> Os EUA têm 2 costas com 2 climas muito diferentes. Escolhem a costa este porque é a que aparece mais nas notícias mas, tendo em conta a posição de PT, estão a olhar para o local errado para fazerem comparações.
> 
> As ondas de frio extremas na Europa vêm da Sibéria, não do PN. Esta é apenas mais uma diferença entre os EUA e a Europa.


Na Califórnia até neva, nas montanhas. Estâncias de Ski são muitas. Comparativamente a Portugal, seriam talvez maioritariamente já em Espanha. 

A questão é, e em San Francisco?
6 vezes nos últimos 150 anos, neve com alguma acumulação, a mais relevante em 1932... que afetou também Los Angeles, registos também em 1949 e 1962:
http://www.laalmanac.com/weather/we17.php
(seria interessante comparar com registo semelhante para Lisboa)

http://thestormking.com/Sierra_Stories/San_Francisco_Snowstorms/san_francisco_snowstorms.html

https://la.curbed.com/2017/12/21/16794092/snow-los-angeles-photos


----------



## fog (1 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

Dia de recordar um velho provérbio: "Se a candelária chora, está o inverno fora; se a candelária rir, está o inverno para vir".  "Candelária" ou dia de Nª Srª da Luz a 2 de Fevereiro. Aqui deixo a nota.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eu sei @Pek, mesmo por isso a minha afirmação. Mas, na minha região, teríamos igualmente de rebentar com o Sistema Central.








Orion disse:


> Espanha também é um país muito montanhoso, o que é útil em termos de precipitação (incluindo neve). Se o Alentejo, por exemplo, tivesse mais elevações era - tendencialmente - menos seco.



También es la distribución de ese relieve. En el caso del norte ibérico la Cordillera Cantábrica, los Montes Vascos, el Sistema Ibérico Norte y los Pirineos hacen de escudo "protector", de modo que, con temporales de componente norteño no dejan pasar prácticamente nada a no ser que tengamos un jet muy intenso encima. Y lo poco que pasa queda retenido en el Sistema Central, que ejerce de lugar aglutinador y efectivamente concentra la precipitación, sobre todo en su vertiente norte segoviana. Al final, salvo por el suroeste, los relieves ibéricos aíslan gran parte del territorio del mar y la precipitación, salvo en el caso de las tormentas. Parece un gran escudo  Quizás con una distribución mejor de ese relieve muchos meteolocos estarían más felices.




VimDePantufas disse:


> *León*




Un par más de León:

- Posada de Valdeón (900 m)
Hace 20 minutos se veía:





Ahora ya no





Maraña (1200 m)





A ver hasta dónde llegan


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente, e basta olhar para as cartas de pressão do Hem. Norte que o @Orion colocou, as vertentes orientais das grandes massas oceânicas são o local preferencial para os anticiclones subtropicais "estacionarem". Dessa forma faz realmente parte do clima tanto de Portugal, como da Califórnia, eles andarem a pairar, e ciclicamente vivermos períodos secos, quando o AA está mais a NE do que a sua posição média.
> 
> Sempre foi e sempre será assim... O problema é a perspectiva de com o AG uma das respostas ser o posicionamento habitual desses anticiclones "semi-permanentes" passar a ser mais a Norte do que no presente, e portanto estes episódios relativamente espaçados de posicionamento da dorsal sobre a península (e consequentes secas) serem mais frequentes, e claro mais persistentes...
> 
> ...



Pedia por favor à moderação que movesse os posts sobre este tema para um tópico mais apropriado no separador da Climatologia. Trata-se de matéria interessante que merece ser relida ou vista por mais pessoas e se ficar apenas por aqui vai-se perder.

As dúvidas do nosso colega @tone são transversais a mais pessoas e assim mais gente poderia encontrar as respostas que procura.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 14:59)

fog disse:


> Dia de recordar um velho provérbio: "Se a candelária chora, está o inverno fora; se a candelária rir, está o inverno para vir".  "Candelária" ou dia de Nª Srª da Luz a 2 de Fevereiro. Aqui deixo a nota.





Se parece mucho a los refranes y proverbios españoles sobre la Candelaria. Mis abuelos utilizan algunos de ellos:

_Si la Candelaria llora el invierno está fora, que llore que deje de llorar, el invierno está sin pasar_
_Si por la Candelaria plora, / ya está el invierno fora; / y, si no plora, / ni dentro ni fora_
_Que la Candelaria llore o cante, invierno atrás y adelante_
_El día de la Candelaria, la cigüeña en las campanas; y si no hace frío, la golondrina buscará su nido_
_Si llueve por la Candelaria, apaga la brasa_
_El día de la Candelaria, está el invierno fuera; pero si no ha nevado y quiere nevar, invierno por comenzar_
_Si llueve por la Candelaria, apaga la brasa_
_Si la Candelaria nieva, treinta más con ella_
https://www.tiempo.com/ram/152582/refranes-de-la-candelaria/


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> No HS, devido à reduzida massa continental, a circulação atmosférica, como dá para ver, é muito mais fechada. Não admira que o descongelamento antártico seja menos dramático.


Lake Tahoe, Mammoth Lakes e Yosemite, Bear Mountain, Borela Mountain resort, Dodge ridge, Kirkood, June Mountain, são apenas alguns dos locias onde poderá
esquiar na Califórnia.
Cuidado, pois convém verificar se as estradas estáo abertas ou encerradas


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 15:30)




----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

A instabilidade nos modelos e enorme. O GFS tirou o anticlone e mete alguma precipitacao a partir dos proximos dias, especialmente para o Norte e zonas do litoral.


----------



## AMFC (1 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

É desta que vou voltar a Montejunto para ver nevar


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 17:43)

AMFC disse:


> É desta que vou voltar a Montejunto para ver nevar


Olhem os foguetes antes da festa...!  Mas uma coisa é certa, após anos a fio a sofrer do vírus anticiclónico profundo provocado pelo antílope eterno, merecemos isto e mais pessoal!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias. Eu não devia vir ao fórum por estes dias.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Por favor, pela vossa sanidade não embandeirem em arco!!

De forma preventiva é melhor mandarem vir um camião de *cAAlmex!*...

Cheira-me que vai haver muito em breve aqui no MeteoPT um surto terrível de DMP (Doença meteorológica profunda).


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2018 às 18:32)

GabKoost disse:


> O Inverno acaba a 20 de Março.
> 
> Vou repetir: O Inverno acaba a 20 de Março.
> 
> ...


Depende.
O inverno meteorológico começa a 1 Dezembro e acaba no dia 28 ou 29 de Fevereiro.
Março já entra nas contas da Primavera.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

Pelo _ensemble_ aquela bolsa de ar a 500 hPa parece ser um devaneio. Contudo, o GFS não está sozinho e as diferenças na temperatura não são assim tão grandes.






Cedo ainda para fazer planos para ver a neve mas também não é preciso conter o entusiasmo. Há uma concordância decente nos modelos.






Para além do frio é preciso precipitação. Aí o caso fica mais ingrato para muitos


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

O mais estranho de facto é essa tal súbita concordância de uma run para outra em todos os principais modelos: ECMWF, GFS, GEM, UKMO. 

Não sei exactamente o que os dados de input para os globais das 12 mudou assim tanto para este "cluster" de saídas, mas se assim aconteceu, também temos de nos lembrar que rapidamente pode mudar drasticamente para pior. Estamos a 150h, uma eternidade...

Ainda assim, menos na ficção, também já muito interessante o que se possa passar Domingo.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

rozzo disse:


> O mais estranho de facto é essa tal súbita concordância de uma run para outra em todos os principais modelos: ECMWF, GFS, GEM, UKMO.
> 
> Não sei exactamente o que os dados de input para os globais das 12 mudou assim tanto para este "cluster" de saídas, mas se assim aconteceu, também temos de nos lembrar que rapidamente pode mudar drasticamente para pior. Estamos a 150h, uma eternidade...
> 
> Ainda assim, menos na ficção, também já muito interessante o que se possa passar Domingo.


Excelente leitura , prudente, com serenidade!
️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende.
> O inverno meteorológico começa a 1 Dezembro e acaba no dia 28 ou 29 de Fevereiro.
> Março já entra nas contas da Primavera.


No ano passado nevou nesta zona aos 300m na tarde de 22 de Março! Já primavera!


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> No ano passado nevou nesta zona aos 300m na tarde de 22 de Março! Já primavera!


Pode perfeitamente acontecer.
Até em Maio pode nevar


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

Em ano de La Niña surpresas podem acontecer  http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/neve-na-lagoa-do-fogo-atrai-dezenas-de-curiosos-video_20087











Há forma de enxotar o núcleo por cima de _mim_? 






Se fosse há uns meses diria que não conseguiria ver um furacão _major_. Agora sou ganancioso. Quero ver neve em plena cidade de PDL


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Respiremos de alívio, foi uma saída isolada do ECM :




A média está bem melhor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Jacob Petrus meteorologista da AEMET acabou de dizer que temos temporal de frio e neve para durar 15 dias...


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Jacob Petrus meteorologista da AEMET acabou de dizer que temos temporal de frio e neve para durar 15 dias...


Entradas de norte... versão mais soft de Janeiro de 1987?


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Jacob Petrus meteorologista da AEMET acabou de dizer que temos temporal de frio e neve para durar 15 dias...


Uauuuuu
Auuuuu
UAUUUUU
️️️️️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2018 às 20:22)

fico na dúvida... 

as massas que saltam lá de cima são muito frias mas também são muito pequenas. É preciso mais frio até para depois de poder gerar precipitação.


----------



## dahon (1 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Questão?
A Temperatura a 2m do meteograma do GFS do fórum é a contar do nível do mar. Certo?






Ou seja, sabendo que vivo a uma altitude 550m tenho de considerar uma espécie de meio termo ente a T.2m e a T.850hpa.


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Ora bem vendo os modelos descritivos , para valongo cota 450 com 2.7 de precipitacao domingo ....

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 22:02)

Stinger disse:


> Ora bem vendo os modelos descritivos , para valongo cota 450 com 2.7 de precipitacao domingo ....
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Poderá baixar a cota na próxima semana ....resta aguardar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

dahon disse:


> Questão?
> A Temperatura a 2m do meteograma do GFS do fórum é a contar do nível do mar. Certo?
> 
> 
> ...



Não, é mesmo a temperatura a 2m a contar com a altitude média da zona, no entanto penso que o GFS tem fraca resolução em relação aos acidentes de relevo e portanto o rigor pode não ser muito.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

dahon disse:


> Questão?
> A Temperatura a 2m do meteograma do GFS do fórum é a contar do nível do mar. Certo?
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que não, na mesma região quando a altitude aumenta a HR e a T.2M desce automaticamente, por vezes os valores podem é não corresponder á realidade, como por exemplo a cota de neve no meteograma não tem em conta certos pormenores


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2018 às 22:07)

joselamego disse:


> Poderá baixar a cota na próxima semana ....resta aguardar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim baixa mas até cota zero varios dias mas precipitacao é que nada

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

dahon disse:


> Questão?
> A Temperatura a 2m do meteograma do GFS do fórum é a contar do nível do mar. Certo?
> 
> 
> ...



O problema é a resolução do mapa que o GFS usa:






Fonte


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Quando é a próxima saída GFS?


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

tone disse:


> Quando é a próxima saída GFS?


18z, que está neste momento a sair.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

vamos passo a passo!
Domingo de manha está muito agradável aqui para os nossos lados!
Vamos ver esta run...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

meu deus isto vai ser uma lotaria!!
só espero é que o frio se mantenha!
melhorou para quarta!


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Stinger disse:


> Sim baixa mas até cota zero varios dias mas precipitacao é que nada
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Sim, com sorte poderá haver !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2018 às 22:19)

No domingo piorou a litoral e melhorou para o pessoal do interior!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 22:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> No domingo piorou a litoral e melhorou para o pessoal do interior!


Pessoal são apenas ajustes  Além disso o que vale mais é a média/moda dos ensembles, não a operacional.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2018 às 22:23)

É aguardar mais uns dias para ver, mas tempos frios se avizinham..

São bastantes dias com frio instalado


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

O que nos interessa neste momento é a sinóptica se manter, a quantidade de frio/precipitação é díficil dos modelos modelarem bem nestas situações... A configuração da próxima semana está interessantíssima assim como está e todos os modelos a vêm, o que me espanta muito!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (1 Fev 2018 às 22:27)

Imagem tirada do Facebook.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Imagem tirada do Facebook.


Todo o interior Alentejano com neve? Que sonho!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

Para mim a saída das 18z do GFS está a ser um pesadelo, a típica lotaria , anulou toda a precipitação durante a semana incluindo Domingo, eu contento-me com 1 ou 2 flocos perdidos, vá lá, vá lá!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

Ainda tão longe mas.... Ver 1cm de neve a menos de 300m em Portugal? Só mesmo quando o rei faz anos.  Fica o registo


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Quantas saídas não andamos a emoldurar ah?  Quem sabe emolduraremos algo mais... realista


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2018 às 22:46)

Xi, vou fazer sku no Caldeirão.  Afinal, já não vou comprar camelos é melhor umas renas.  

A hipótese de ver alguma coisa, por aqui, será na madrugada/manhã do dia 8. 

A entrada de Norte, o Caldeirão tem mais hipóteses do que a Fóia, é mais continental, em 2006, quando nevou no Caldeirão também foi assim de norte.


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2018 às 22:48)

O que me dá a entender é que a precipitação na próxima semana será uma lotaria. Os modelos andam a pôr e a retirar precipitação. Penso será assim até o dia do evento. Mas com tantos dias de frio instalado algum dia a de acertar a combinação precipitação e frio espero eu.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Xi, vou fazer sku no Caldeirão.  Afinal, já não vou comprar camelos é melhor umas renas.
> 
> A hipótese de ver alguma coisa, por aqui, será na madrugada/manhã do dia 8.
> 
> A entrada de Norte, o Caldeirão tem mais hipóteses do que a Fóia, é mais continental, em 2006, quando nevou no Caldeirão também foi assim de norte.


Com sorte ainda vejo neve em Monchique e faço um boneco ️️️️️️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

Penso que está garantido o frio para nevar a qualquer cota em grande parte do país durante um ou mais dias. 
Onde? Eis a questão que depende da existência de precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Xi, vou fazer sku no Caldeirão.  Afinal, já não vou comprar camelos é melhor umas renas.
> 
> A hipótese de ver alguma coisa, por aqui, será na madrugada/manhã do dia 8.
> 
> A entrada de Norte, o Caldeirão tem mais hipóteses do que a Fóia, é mais continental, em 2006, quando nevou no Caldeirão também foi assim de norte.


Com sorte ainda vejo neve em Monchique e faço um boneco neve e bebo medronho ️️️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

Hum... Então mas o inverno não tinha acabado? O Fevereiro não estava já feito? Não era o anticiclone e o verão eterno?......


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2018 às 23:15)

Ai moss, que os modelos estão loucos vou fazer uma moldura com isto: Com tanta neve, nem há xoco nem berbigão e está o mar feito num cão. 

















Nota: Isto é uma verdadeira utopia a esta distância, mas se 2ª feira se mantiver estas previsões, começo a acreditar. O ano passado, o GFS colocou a 3 dias de distância, depois retirou e na véspera voltou a colocar e aconteceu, os ingredientes estão lá todos, agora é as peças se conjugarem e a sorte de sair é quase a probabilidade de ganhar o euromilhões.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai moss, que os modelos estão loucos vou fazer uma moldura com isto: Com tanta neve, nem há xoco nem berbigão e está o mar feito num cão.


Uauuu
Neve em Monchique na madrugada de quinta 
Nem preciso ir Fóia
Bebo medronho na rua e faço boneco neve ....imao️ 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

joselamego disse:


> Com sorte ainda vejo neve em Monchique e faço um boneco neve e bebo medronho ️️️️️️
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk








Por este andar, nem precisas de subir à Fóia  

Estas saídas são mesmo daquelas que nos fazem sonhar, é impossível ficar indiferente. Mas ainda é muito cedo, principalmente a nível de precipitação. A esta distância é impossível saber onde ela ocorrerá (se ocorrer) e com que intensidade. Olhar para esse dado dos modelos neste momento serve apenas para alimentar ilusões e imaginar cenários históricos, ou para deprimir porque chove no distrito ao lado e no meu nem uma gota. E vai variar imenso de run para run mesmo que a sinóptica global se mantenha, o que é neste momento o mais importante. Daqui a 3/4 dias já se pode começar a analisar com mais atenção esse parâmetro, tenhamos calma e paciência


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por este andar, nem precisas de subir à Fóia
> 
> Estas saídas são mesmo daquelas que nos fazem sonhar, é impossível ficar indiferente. Mas ainda é muito cedo, principalmente a nível de precipitação. A esta distância é impossível saber onde ela ocorrerá (se ocorrer) e com que intensidade. Olhar para esse dado dos modelos neste momento serve apenas para alimentar ilusões e imaginar cenários históricos, ou para deprimir porque chove no distrito ao lado e no meu nem uma gota. E vai variar imenso de run para run mesmo que a sinóptica global se mantenha, o que é neste momento o mais importante. Daqui a 3/4 dias já se pode começar a analisar com mais atenção esse parâmetro, tenhamos calma e paciência


Eu sei...sou realista!
Importante é manter - se a sinóptica do frio instalado e ter sorte!
Daqui 4 dias já haverá certezas!
Mas está a ficar bom tal como o medronho ️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

vitamos disse:


> Hum... Então mas o inverno não tinha acabado? O Fevereiro não estava já feito? Não era o anticiclone e o verão eterno?......


Até meio de Fevereiro prevê-se tempo quase seco... E é isso que nos faz falta, chuva... Frio seco nao interessa neste momento!!!

Vamos continuar a levar com AA para já... Chuva a sério nem vê-la nos próximos 15 dias e a seca continua grave a 1 mes do fim do Inverno...

Desculpa a sinceridade mas a verdade é esta, a seca vai continuar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Até meio de Fevereiro prevê-se tempo quase seco... E é isso que nos faz falta, chuva... Frio seco nao interessa neste momento!!!
> 
> Vamos continuar a levar com AA para já... Chuva a sério nem vê-la nos próximos 15 dias e a seca continua grave a 1 mes do fim do Inverno...
> 
> Desculpa a sinceridade mas a verdade é esta, a seca vai continuar...



Percebo o que queres dizer, mas AA é coisa que vamos ter pouco na primeira quinzena. Pouca chuva não implica que tenhamos o AA em cima. Felizmente não o vamos ter, o que permitirá pelo menos entradas frias de N/NE, embora como bem sabemos a precipitação em PT continental nestes casos é sempre mais escassa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2018 às 23:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Percebo o que queres dizer, mas AA é coisa que vamos ter pouco na primeira quinzena. Pouca chuva não implica que tenhamos o AA em cima. Felizmente não o vamos ter, o que permitirá pelo menos entradas frias de N/NE, embora como bem sabemos a precipitação em PT continental nestes casos é sempre mais escassa.


Temos o AA a oeste, que bloqueia as entradas atlãnticas que tanto precisamos...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Temos o AA a oeste, que bloqueia as entradas atlãnticas que tanto precisamos...



Sim, o que é diferente de "levar com ele". Mas como disse, percebo o que queres dizer. Concordo perfeitamente que neste momento o padrão ideal seria circulação atlântica perturbada de W, o que com um bloqueio forte na zona do Açores torna-se impossível. Mas é melhor o cenário que se avizinha, com frio, possibilidade de neve em locais pouco habituais e alguns pingos aqui e ali, que o que vivemos nos últimos 15 dias a levarmos mesmo com o AA em cima.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sim, o que é diferente de "levar com ele". Mas como disse, percebo o que queres dizer. Concordo perfeitamente que neste momento o padrão ideal seria circulação atlântica perturbada de W, o que com um bloqueio forte na zona do Açores torna-se impossível. Mas é melhor o cenário que se avizinha, com frio, possibilidade de neve em locais pouco habituais e alguns pingos aqui e ali, que o que vivemos nos últimos 15 dias a levarmos mesmo com o AA em cima.


Ok, chegamos a acordo... Mas ainda bem que percebeste o que quis dizer, este padrão não é nada bom (Apesar de potencialmente ser interessante para ver neve em locais pouco habituais!)


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

Mais primaveras assim por favor!! 
Está a ser bastante díficil manter as expectativas baixas, confesso. 
E se nevar em Lisboa, o servidor do meteopt que se prepare.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais primaveras assim por favor!!


Essas indiretas são completamente desnecessárias, desculpa lá! Sei que não são para mim porque nunca disse que o inverno estava feito, mas pronto. Provavelmente quando o disseram, referiram-se àquilo que foi dito acima e não em termos de frio, mas realmente nessa altura, nem frio, nem chuva se via.
Aquilo que está previsto vai ser interessante de se seguir, mas continua a não aparecer aquilo que mais precisamos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

vitamos disse:


> Hum... Então mas o inverno não tinha acabado? O Fevereiro não estava já feito? Não era o anticiclone e o verão eterno?......



O que eu disse mantenho. 
Frio podemos ter muito este mês, mas em relação à seca isso não vale de nada. São entradas continentais. Com aguaceiros, mas que são dispersos, uma lotaria.


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

Durante anos que frequento este fórum e sempre que via-mos cartas de modelos com esta sinóptica, normalmente vinham associadas ao típico comentário:"Se fosse em Janeiro|Fevereiro......"   

Parece que é desta.......


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2018 às 00:13)

De uma vez por todas e para não pensarem que é só implicar ou indirectas.
Vejam esta imagem.




Descontando bots, muitas vezes são mais os visitantes que os membros. Por isso pensei duas vezes antes de afirmar as barbaridades que há poucos dias estavam a ser ditas neste tópico.

Da mesma forma que neste momento ninguém dá este evento como garantido, era bom que se tivesse a mesma aproximação quando nos modelos só vemos Anticiclone.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 00:18)

dahon disse:


> Durante anos que frequento este fórum e sempre que via-mos cartas de modelos com esta sinóptica, normalmente vinham associadas ao típico comentário:"Se fosse em Janeiro|Fevereiro......"
> 
> Parece que é desta.......



Esperemos é que não saiam muitas saídas do GFS idênticas à das 18z, daqui a pouco temos de ir ao Algarve ver a neve  Será uma verdadeira incógnita os locais por onde deve passar a precipitação. Espero muito sinceramente que não seja como em 2006 ou 2009 que ficámos a ver navios, pelo menos eu fiquei... e não há pior sensação que ver nevar na praia e....


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2018 às 00:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esperemos é que não saiam muitas saídas do GFS idênticas à das 18z, daqui a pouco temos de ir ao Algarve ver a neve  Será uma verdadeira incógnita os locais por onde deve passar a precipitação. Espero muito sinceramente que não seja como em 2006 ou 2009 que ficamos a ver navios, pelo menos eu fiquei... e não há pior sensação que ver nevar na praia e....



Em 2009 nevou em Viseu. Os locais onde vai ocorrer precipitação vai ser diferente em todas as saídas até ao evento. Isto dos aguaceiros é uma sorte. Por isso para já nem me desiludo nem me deixo eludir pela previsão da precipitação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2018 às 00:23)

dahon disse:


> De uma vez por todas e para não pensarem que é só implicar ou indirectas.
> Vejam esta imagem.
> 
> 
> ...



Desculpem mas a página 63 é um mimo


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

Se calhar ainda vai nevar em Lisboa como naquele ano e no norte nada

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 00:27)

Stinger disse:


> Se calhar ainda vai nevar em Lisboa como naquele ano e no norte nada
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Tá mais para lá que para cá, aqui o douro litoral está segundo alguns modelos num "buraco" sem precipitação e tudo á volta a levar pelo menos com uns flocos... era bom que desse para todos  Mas como se sabe é muito cedo para tirar certezas


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 00:31)

Vamos manter a calma!
Tomemos Calmex e eu bebo medronho para aliviar o frio e ter esperanças na neve aqui no algarve


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 00:34)

dahon disse:


> Em 2009 nevou em Viseu. Os locais onde vai ocorrer precipitação vai ser diferente em todas as saídas até ao evento. Isto dos aguaceiros é uma sorte. Por isso para já nem me desiludo nem me deixo eludir pela previsão da precipitação.



Sim isso é um facto, e o melhor que podemos fazer é consultar modelos de mesoescala, a resolução de muitos globais como o GFS não ajuda muito na previsão dos aguaceiros nestas situações e até das próprias cotas de neve... Eu quanto a mim prefiro manter as expectativas em baixo, já levei tantas "barretadas" esta pode ser só mais uma...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 00:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Desculpem mas a página 63 é um mimo


Tudo bem, pode ter sido exagerado, os modelos nessa altura não estavam nada bons, todos sabemos que chuva decente não vem, mas já que não vem pelo menos que venha algo de interessante em termos de frio, como costuma acontecer quando não chove, agora aquele tempo que tivemos esta semana, era ridículo. Seria agradável se não estivéssemos na situação em que estamos e se também fosse a altura certa para o ter. 
Agora, é assim, estarem sempre a provocar aqueles que disseram isso, a bater sempre na mesma tecla começa a ser desnecessário. Acabou por não ser assim, em termos de temperatura, não é? Ainda bem, então, foquemos-nos naquilo que está previsto neste momento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2018 às 00:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Tudo bem, pode ter sido exagerado, os modelos nessa altura não estavam nada bons, todos sabemos que chuva decente não vem, mas já que não vem pelo menos que venha algo de interessante em termos de frio, como costuma acontecer quando não chove, agora aquele tempo que tivemos esta semana, era ridículo. Seria agradável se não estivéssemos na situação em que estamos e se também fosse a altura certa para o ter.
> Agora, é assim, estarem sempre a provocar aqueles que disseram isso, a bater sempre na mesma tecla começa a ser desnecessário. Acabou por não ser assim, em termos de temperatura, não é? Ainda bem, então, foquemos-nos naquilo que está previsto neste momento.



Para mim está tudo bem.
Isto é "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre". Dá para desde choros e lamentações que sempre existiram neste fórum, a humor e discussões desde que não se falte ao respeito.
Não me parece que se os visitantes anónimos que querem previsões minimamente fiáveis cliquem neste tópico para esse fim. Para isso há os que são especificamente destinados a isso, é só procurar.

A descrição do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre é esta.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 04:06)

Nevando muy seriamente en la comarca de Campoo (Cantabria):


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos manter a calma!
> Tomemos Calmex e eu bebo medronho para aliviar o frio e ter esperanças na neve aqui no algarve


@joselamego , se te mudasses para Espanha, tornavas-te um alcoólico, com tantos eventos que eles têm, mesmo aqui ao lado. Assim é só um medronho esporádico... 
Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 09:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> @joselamego , se te mudasses para Espanha, tornavas-te um alcoólico, com tantos eventos que eles têm, mesmo aqui ao lado. Assim é só um medronho esporádico...
> Desculpem o off-topic...


️️️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim isso é um facto, e o melhor que podemos fazer é consultar modelos de mesoescala,



É para isso que servem os _ensembles. _Não acertam sempre mas é o melhor que há  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapas_probabilisticos?dia=pmna&zona=penyb&f=niev


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Ora bem, depois da loucura modelística das saídas de ontem à tarde relativamente aos potencias "mergulhos" árticos da próxima semana, naturalmente hoje...








Como mais normal, voltam a ser modelados na generalidade bem para lá da fronteira. Por aqui apenas bastante frio nos níveis baixos, mas escassez de frio em altitude, e consequentemente... Tempo estável e seco.
Vamos esperar por mais reviravoltas na possível "montanha-russa" de saídas dos modelos nos próximos dias.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

rozzo disse:


> Vamos esperar por mais reviravoltas na possível "montanha-russa" de saídas dos modelos nos próximos dias.



@rozzo, qual é a tua opinião relativamente ao aparente agravamento nas previsões do ECM, principalmente para a quinta-feira. O IPMA aumenta as previsões de precipitação a cada saída do ECM e, com frio instalado, não haverá nenhuma surpresa?? Creio que foi assim que, em 2010, após várias previsões loucas tivemos um nevão épico na minha região. É claro que, naquele então, fomos beneficiados com a "lotaria da precipitação", pois em Portalegre não nevou e é a 25 kms...


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Sinceramente, e para não ter desilusões, tenho como altamente provável que o grosso da animação seja do lado espanhol (ou seja onde passa o núcleo muito frio aos 500hPa).

No entanto, obviamente que há margem para alguma pequena cut-off fazer um percurso sobre o nosso território. Afinal é quase uma semana de fluxo deste tipo, com várias cut-off's e pequenos núcleos de instabilidade sucessivos. Pode muito bem escapar algum entre os vários "espanhóis". Dificilmente não seria uma coisa limitada espacialmente, a percorrer algum trajecto muito específico sobre o continente, caso aconteça. Mas... Não é sempre assim? Nevões generalizados a cotas baixas em Portugal não existem. São sempre cut-off retrógadas muito pequenas. 

Vendo as cartas do ECMWF, aparecem algumas coisas meio "delirantes" mais para 6ª-feira realmente. Neste caso um mergulho mais de NW, que já por si frio, apanharia muito frio instalado. Na verdade isto é mais ideal e mais realista para um nevão mais generalizado a cotas médias em todo o interior Norte e Centro. Mais surpreendente é as cartas terem nessa sinóptica neve também em todas as serras baixas do litoral, mas pronto, é daqui a uma semana, "reino da fantasia" modelística.


Ora, para ter os pés assentes na terra, e apesar de ser só uma saída e valer o que vale...
A realidade é que é melhor ter a noção que talvez 90% do território espanhol tem chances de ver neve ao longo da próxima semana, enquanto na melhor das hipóteses uns 40% do território português tem essa possibilidade. E já não é mau para os nosso padrões...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 11:42)

A cada saída sinceramente fico mais desanimado...onde a precipitacão por norma  é  mais abundante vai ser escassa...
Espero uma atualização da descritiva do ipma para tirar conclusões.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 11:49)

As previsões para quarta estão e ir parar no brejo por causa da bolsa gélida a 500 hpa passar ao lado ao invés de em cima de nós... Menos frio e menos chance de aguaceiros  Falo do GFS, o ECM continua interessante... a ver vamos.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

o GFS passou aqui de cotas de 0 a 150m para cotas de 800 a 900metros  tudo dito..espero que passe rápido este delírio de frios que de nada nos ajuda. Venha é entradas de SW amenas e muito húmidas mas isso vejo quase impossível este mês


----------



## AMFC (2 Fev 2018 às 12:07)

O mau tempo em Portugal continental está tipo isto :


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

@rozzo  o que acho interessante é o facto da linha de instabilidade do Sábado e do Domingo, surgindo de NW-SE, atravessa Portugal Continental e parece adicionar instabilidade a uma pequena depressão no Interior da Península. Com tanto frio instalado, o incremento da instabilidade poderá afectar o interior de Portugal, caso haja rotação nessa depressão.
Há muitos anos (1982 e 1987) creio que foi assim que nevou copiosamente nas serras do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Fev 2018 às 12:43)

Já deviamos de todos saber que quando vêm estas entradas frias de N/NE os beneficiados são sempre os espanhóis, porque também a média de alturas que Espanhã têm não têm comparação com Portugal, dai terem sempre belos eventos de neve e cá não, se isto der cá uns aguaceiros fracos de neve acima dos 500m já é muito bom, outro aspecto vai ser o vento que irá soprar moderado o que irá provocar uma sensação térmica mais fria, de resto não espero grande coisa, aliás começo a ver esta 1º quinzena de Fevereiro por água a baixo.


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> o GFS passou aqui de cotas de 0 a 150m para cotas de 800 a 900metros  tudo dito..espero que passe rápido este delírio de frios que de nada nos ajuda. Venha é entradas de SW amenas e muito húmidas mas isso vejo quase impossível este mês





Miguel eu concordo, depois desta semana bem fria se viesse uma frente de SW, mas sem a depressão vir muito cavada, era bem provável deixar um bom nevão pela Cova da Beira, era os maiores nevões de antigamente por aqui...


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 12:50)

Norther disse:


> Miguel eu concordo, depois desta semana bem fria se viesse uma frente de SW, mas sem a depressão vir muito cavada, era bem provável deixar um bom nevão pela Cova da Beira, era os maiores nevões de antigamente por aqui...



Pois mas infelizmente nem isso se vê nos melhores sonhos dos modelos (para já)


----------



## dvieira (2 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Para já o IPMA na sua previsão descritiva até 3º feira só prevê neve a cota de 600/800 metros mas até á aproximação do evento essa cota pode baixar ou não. Ao menos o IPMA vai prevendo alguma precipitação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 13:07)

Ipma lança aguaceiros dispersos pouco frequentes, cota pode descer aos 600M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

dvieira disse:


> Para já o IPMA na sua previsão descritiva até 3º feira só prevê neve a cota de 600/800 metros mas até á aproximação do evento essa cota pode baixar ou não. Ao menos o IPMA vai prevendo alguma precipitação.


A indefinição é  de tal maneira  tão grande que o ipma coloca neve a cotas médias quando os modelos preveem ser mais baixa..raramente  arriscam na descritiva  cotas abaixo dos 600M

Ora toca a jogar pelo seguro se acontecer a tal surpresa, perfeito!

Temos algo a nosso favor que não tínhamos a muito tempo,trata-se do frio instalado no nosso território  durante muitos dias e quando assim é...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 13:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A indefinição é  de tal maneira  tão grande que o ipma coloca neve a cotas médias quando os modelos preveem ser mais baixa..raramente  arriscam na descritiva  cotas abaixo dos 600M
> 
> Ora toca a jogar pelo seguro se acontecer a tal surpresa, perfeito!
> 
> ...


Sim, frio instalado sim... e falta de precipitação também.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Adoro ver o Accuweather tão atrapalhado com a previsão para a próxima sexta-feira, que nos propõe um "Agora Escolha" 
É claro que eu escolho a NEVE!!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Eu estou é para ver a previsão do Cêgripe, se outro dia já previam  *-4 *de mínima aqui para o Porto, nos próximos dias, são bem capazes de colocar *-10* ou *-11* 

E com queda de neve, claro


----------



## VarMeteo (2 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

miguel disse:


> o GFS passou aqui de cotas de 0 a 150m para cotas de 800 a 900metros  tudo dito..espero que passe rápido este delírio de frios que de nada nos ajuda. Venha é entradas de SW amenas e muito húmidas mas isso vejo quase impossível este mês



e o ecm só existe um modelo? uma questão os modelos estão melhores ou piores comparativamente a uma semana atrás?  em síntese a sinopse melhorou ou piorou em relação a uma semana atrás? se melhorou no que respeita aos indicadores do Inverno chuva e frio onde está o fiasco? 
O ECM até poderá vir atrás do gfs e puxar o AA mais para Leste aliás é o cenário mais provável, mas os modelos estão somente a fazer o seu trabalho erram? sim,


miguel disse:


> o GFS passou aqui de cotas de 0 a 150m para cotas de 800 a 900metros  tudo dito..espero que passe rápido este delírio de frios que de nada nos ajuda. Venha é entradas de SW amenas e muito húmidas mas isso vejo quase impossível este mês



O ECM é também um modelo de referência, cada um olha para o que lhe interessa mais. A pergunta é no que respeita aos indicadores de inverno( frio, e chuva) os modelos estão melhores em piores em relação ao que previam á uma semana atrás? portanto rigorosamente a onde está mesmo o fiasco e a progressiva ridicularização dos modelos? O mais certo é dada a nossa posição geográfica é o AA empurrar as massas de ar frio mais para leste para Espanha ou mesmo para Itália é o habitual portanto na pratica nem existe fiasco pois se isso se suceder é mais do mesmo.Mas nesta configuração atmosférica poderá haver a hipótese de isso não se suceder e ai estamos perante um padrão incomum e raro para o nosso territorio. Portante em síntese é sempre um cenário de Win-win.

Após este padrão totalmente indefinido ninguém sabe se em Fevereiro, Março,Abril,Maio iremos ter um padrão AA ou de circulação atlântica ou de cut-offs, ninguém sabe. Uma coisa é certa tem sido utilizado um sofisma repetido que afirma que Portugal está em seca isso é mentira partes do território português estão em seca, outras não o estão, é errado dizer que Portugal está em seca, o Norte não está em seca o litoral centro até ao Tejo não está em seca. 

Basicamente as certezas absolutas da primavera eterna da semana passada esfumaram-se em menos de 3,4 dias, acho que isto é uma evidência clara que deveremos ter sempre uma certa humildade perante o comportamento dinâmico atmosférico. Pois de repente tudo muda.

Na pratica estamos melhores no que respeita aos indicadores de inverno que estavamos a semana passada. em menos de 1 semana tudo mudou.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

IPMA coloca cota de neve para domingo e segunda de 800 m....
Isso não é cotas baixas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

o IPMA já começou a subir as temperaturas... amanhã tinha 0ºC agora já são 2ºC.
enfim acho que nem frio de jeito vamos ter


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

joselamego disse:


> IPMA coloca cota de neve para domingo e segunda de 800 m....
> Isso não é cotas baixas!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


São médias mesmo... Hmm, analisando o ECM com mais cuidado a situação de 4ª feira continua de pé pelo menos por aqui, alguns aguaceiros na tarde de quarta com isos a 850hpa entre os -5ºC/-6ºC e uma bolsa de ar frio aos 500hpa capaz de chegar aos -37ºC. Adivinhem lá que cotas davam isso  O ipma ainda está reticente quanto ás cotas logo não refere nada de muito exagerado para evitar alarmismos, e acho que está bem nisso.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> enfim acho que nem frio de jeito vamos ter


_And here we go again_...


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> São médias mesmo... Hmm, analisando o ECM com mais cuidado a situação de 4ª feira continua de pé pelo menos por aqui, alguns aguaceiros na tarde de quarta com isos a 850hpa entre os -5ºC/-6ºC e uma bolsa de ar frio aos 500hpa capaz de chegar aos -37ºC. Adivinhem lá que cotas davam isso  O ipma ainda está reticente quanto ás cotas logo não refere nada de muito exagerado para evitar alarmismos, e acho que está bem nisso.


O que vejo e sinto é que a sinopse do frio está fugir dos nossos pés ...
E se nevar alguma coisa na próxima semana , não deverá será abaixo dos 600 m! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 14:49)

joselamego disse:


> O que vejo e sinto é que a sinopse do frio está fugir dos nossos pés ...
> E se nevar alguma coisa na próxima semana , não deverá será abaixo dos 600 m!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já no domingo se prevêm cotas abaixo dessa ordem no norte com alguma probabilidade de precipitação, portanto a ocorrer aguaceiros na próxima semana ,se o frio se mantiver pelo menos, acredito em neve abaixo dos 600m. Mas tudo pode mudar para pior ou melhor, é uma situação extremamente complicada para os modelos pois a atmosfera estará muito dinâmica nos próximos tempos...


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

VarMeteo disse:


> e o ecm só existe um modelo? uma questão os modelos estão melhores ou piores comparativamente a uma semana atrás?  em síntese a sinopse melhorou ou piorou em relação a uma semana atrás? se melhorou no que respeita aos indicadores do Inverno chuva e frio onde está o fiasco?



 A sinóptica melhorou apenas para o lado do frio para o lado da chuva está na mesma que a semanas atrás, apenas secura a vista e frio mais frio. Não sei que modelos vê para afirmar que melhorou em chuva.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

Para além da distância temporal ser considerável, analisar ou dar crédito ás runs das 6Z ou das 18Z é igual a 0 e se estivermos a falar em saídas operacionais.
Já se sabia de acordo com o nosso historial que há sempre volte-face nos modelos, é continuar a aguardar com calma e preferencialmente em regime de anti-depressivos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 15:12)

Fazendo um termo comparativo a alguns dos fluxos continentais que nos trouxeram neve a cotas muito baixas, a grande diferença está a olhos vistos, é que nunca se vê um AA de 1040hPa sobre os Açores. Se for mais um fiasco para muitos locais a mim não me espanta, mas não estou de forma alguma a ditar o que pode acontecer, mas com um antílope daqueles ali à solta, basta um enfraquecimento do geopotencial das possíveis cut-offs que nos poderão afetar, para o antílope mandar tudo recambiado para Espanha.

Cá vão as cartas de alguns eventos, pergunto, em alguma delas é mostrado um AA deste calibre? Não! Por isso não se admirem muito se não tivermos aquela pontinha de sorte ...

15 de Fevereiro de 2010:






10 de Janeiro de 2010:
Depois da entrada continental a dorsal migrou para a Escandinávia com um forte bloqueio, o que nos permitiu ter frio instalado por mais tempo, esta sinóptica é parecida com a atual, na medida em que se estabelece também um bloqueio algo forte na Escandinávia, mas não é feito de forma tão extensa, e para além disso neste dia havia instabilidade atlântica.





29 de Janeiro de 2006:





14 de Janeiro de 1987:





Situação atual:


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fazendo um termo comparativo a alguns dos fluxos continentais que nos trouxeram neve a cotas muito baixas, a grande diferença está a olhos vistos, é que nunca se vê um AA de 1040hPa sobre os Açores. Se for mais um fiasco para muitos locais a mim não me espanta, mas não estou de forma alguma a ditar o que pode acontecer, mas com um antílope daqueles ali à solta, basta um enfraquecimento do geopotencial das possíveis cut-offs que nos poderão afetar, para o antílope mandar tudo recambiado para Espanha.
> 
> Cá vão as cartas de alguns eventos, pergunto, em alguma delas é mostrado um AA deste calibre? Não! Por isso não se admirem muito se não tivermos aquela pontinha de sorte ...
> 
> ...


Finalmente alguém reparou nisso  Como esperamos o evento da década com aquele traste de AA tão perto? Vai ser muitooo difícil, temos sorte é que o jet stream está a nosso favor por enquanto, agora se se aguenta...


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fazendo um termo comparativo a alguns dos fluxos continentais que nos trouxeram neve a cotas muito baixas, a grande diferença está a olhos vistos, é que nunca se vê um AA de 1040hPa sobre os Açores. Se for mais um fiasco para muitos locais a mim não me espanta, mas não estou de forma alguma a ditar o que pode acontecer, mas com um antílope daqueles ali à solta, basta um enfraquecimento do geopotencial das possíveis cut-offs que nos poderão afetar, para o antílope mandar tudo recambiado para Espanha.
> 
> Cá vão as cartas de alguns eventos, pergunto, em alguma delas é mostrado um AA deste calibre? Não! Por isso não se admirem muito se não tivermos aquela pontinha de sorte ...
> 
> ...


Esqueci me do nosso Antílope.
De facto ele está apaixonado por PT...e está vir o dia dos namorados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 15:38)

É precisamente a diferença entre ter uma cenário "limpinho" de altas pressões a Oeste e uma besta de 1042hPa aqui ao lado. 
Perfeitamente natural se o entusiasmo se verificar todo em território Espanhol como é habitual.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 16:16)

O GFS melhorou bastante em relação á saída das 6z nesta das 12z. O núcleo de ar frio no dia 7 aproximou-se mais de Portugal entrando assim pelo menos a iso -30ºC aos 500hpa na metade leste do país  para já. A T.850hpa está um mimo a chegar aos -6ºC no extremo norte com precipitação, principalmente no interior. Melhorou isso é que importa  Também interessante no domingo, já bastante frio, e se houver precipitação nas horas frias até poderia cair algo aos 300m.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> O GFS melhorou bastante em relação á saída das 6z nesta das 12z. O núcleo de ar frio no dia 7 aproximou-se mais de Portugal entrando assim pelo menos a iso -30ºC aos 500hpa na 2ª metade do país  para já. A T.850hpa está um mimo a chegar aos -6ºC no extremo norte com precipitação, principalmente no interior. Melhorou isso é que importa  Também interessante no domingo, já bastante frio, e se houver precipitação nas horas frias até poderia cair algo aos 300m.


La vai Espanha ficar atolada de neve...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> La vai Espanha ficar atolada de neve...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mas isso vai acontecer de qualquer maneira! O que está em questão é se ainda temos direito a algo, acompanhemos!


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

O GFS continua a mostrar uma situação interessante para o dia de quarta-feira, aqui para a minha zona.
Vou esperar que desta vez tenha sorte...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 17:40)

Bom frio em perspectiva, mas penso que não deverá passar muito disso, a não ser que aquela bolsa mais fria e instável  passe mesmo por cima de Portugal .

No fim  tudo se resumirá a alguns aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes que serão de neve nos locais habituais, ou cotas um pouco mais baixas localmente.É caso para perguntar: onde é que eu já vi este filme ? 

Mas espero estar redondamente enganado..


----------



## carlitinhos (2 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

muita expectativa em torno desta nova situação no nosso inverno mas no final será apenas mais uns dias frescos e infelizmente até meados de Fevereiro não se vislumbra precipitação, enfim, mais do mesmo e lá poderão uns "chicos espertos" dos nossos meios de comunicação social apregoar aos sete ventos que o "bom tempo esta para continuar", que sina a nossa.
Será que os ditados populares ainda valem o que valiam em tempos idos? Se sim, hoje o dia de Nossa senhora das Candeias esteve muito sorridente ou seja se o tempo estiver de sol no Dia da Senhora das Candeias, o inverno está a chegar, mas se chover nesse dia, o inverno está a acabar, aguardemos para ver se ainda vale


----------



## blade (2 Fev 2018 às 18:25)

nós aqui vamos ter tempo frio e na zona do Egito e médio oriente vai estar com calor inacreditável GFS sem chuva até ao final das 384horas


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 18:27)

É realmente uma pena. ter um AA com esta magnitude por esta altura. Não fosse a presença do mesmo e este evento teria potencial para algumas boas surpresas.
Custa mas é o que temos, a precipitação continua a não ser famosa para os próximos dias,


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

O ECM piorou em relação á das 0z


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

criz0r disse:


> É realmente uma pena. ter um AA com esta magnitude por esta altura. Não fosse a presença do mesmo e este evento teria potencial para algumas boas surpresas.
> Custa mas é o que temos, a precipitação continua a não ser famosa para os próximos dias,



Há 64 anos atrás estávamos assim, um evento memorável com neve e grande acumulação à cota 0, só não nevou debaixo de água


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 18:47)

Snifa disse:


> Há 64 anos atrás estávamos assim, um evento memorável com neve e grande acumulação à cota 0, só não nevou debaixo de água



Belas cartas, -16 a 850hPa mesmo aqui ao lado nos próximos tempos é praticamente uma utopia.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Fev 2018 às 18:58)

Tenham calma que o carro ainda está parado na garagem


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

o frio não é suficiente e em pouca quantidade.

episódio encerrado.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Agreste disse:


> o frio não é suficiente e em pouca quantidade.
> 
> episódio encerrado.


Se estás a pensar em ver a praia mais próxima de ti enterrada em neve estás certo. Aqui ninguém falou em acumulação a cotas muito baixas. Está á vista de todos que pode haver muito frio em altura e uma vez instalado pode gerar supresas a cotas baixas/muito baixas. Tudo depende da precipitação, cotas interessantes serão garantidas se houver precipitação e se mantiver o frio atual.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2018 às 19:17)

a -35/-36ºC que cai de latitudes superiores é muito pequena... não tem dimensão para se instabilizar. Não vai dar em nada.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Agreste disse:


> a -35/-36ºC que cai de latitudes superiores é muito pequena... não tem dimensão para se instabilizar. Não vai dar em nada.


Em primeiro lugar se falas do núcleo a 500hpa de dia 7 (supostamente), para já nem sabemos se nos atingirá em cheio, de raspão, ou se vai parar no oceano ou a Espanha. Depois sabes perfeitamente que frio dessa magnitude não é todos os dias e contém muita instabilidade embora possa não originar precipitação, como alguns modelos mostram. Mas basta dar uma olhadela nos modelos e alguns, principalmente quando a dita bolsa está em cima de nós mostram não só precipitação residual como até em alguns casos precipitação decente como no caso do modelo japonês. Agora claro que *como sempre* tudo estará muito volátil para vir parar aqui ao cantinho. 0 de euforias e 0 de pessimismo é a posição que devemos assumir neste momento. Aguardemos!


----------



## Zarb (2 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> O GFS melhorou bastante em relação á saída das 6z nesta das 12z. O núcleo de ar frio no dia 7 aproximou-se mais de Portugal entrando assim pelo menos a iso -30ºC aos 500hpa na metade leste do país  para já. A T.850hpa está um mimo a chegar aos -6ºC no extremo norte com precipitação, principalmente no interior. Melhorou isso é que importa  Também interessante no domingo, já bastante frio, e se houver precipitação nas horas frias até poderia cair algo aos 300m.




Boa tarde,

Sou novato por aqui mas gostava de perceber um pouco mais. Existe algum tópico no fórum que explique o que é isto do modelo GFS do EMC, do 6z 12 z, da ISO aos 850hpa ou aos 500 hpa?

Tenho algumas noções de meteorologia mas muito básicas mesmo (funcionamento dos AA e das baixas, etc).


----------



## geomet (2 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

Boa noite.Novo novo no forum.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Calma pessoal... Os modelos são mesmo assim, o tira e põe do costume.
Obviamente que o cenário de cotas baixas em vastas áreas do litoral eram muito improváveis... Obviamente que estamos sempre no limite... Sempre foi assim é assim será... Venham as próximas saídas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

E que tal criar uma daquelas apostas de mínimas?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## WindMaster (2 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

ECMWF, GFS  e outros das 12h tem neve no interior Alentejo na 5ªfeira ao nível do mar o que para 5/6 dias que faltam é bom

Na 3ªfeira trata-se da 3ª bolha-gota fria que chega sucessivamente à peninsula ibérica, a destes dias, a do proximo domingo e a de 4ªfeira, abrem a estrada umas às horas e não deixam aquecer muito o ambiente, dá para ter umas esperanças em PT pois parecem condicoes especiais que não se vêm todos os anos aí

Mas também pode desaparecer tudo, basta as bolhas serem um pouco menos frias ou moverem-se demasiado para leste que é o mais provavel e adiós, só dá Espanha.
Mas até pode ficar melhor, pode ser que se repita 2006, 2007 e ou 2009, seguro seguro é que mesmo que tudo corra bem só poucos a vão ver e é ainda precoce advinhar aonde


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E que tal criar uma daquelas apostas de mínimas?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Não faz sentido. Há alguma ainda que baixa probabilidade de chuva quase todos os dias o que implica nuvens. Às tantas nem mínimas nem neve, veremos.


----------



## geomet (2 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Penso que tambem  é importante analizar o LI/CAPE  que é bastante positivo,sendo que a percipitaçao ,é curta.(Penso q só chove e neva dia 4 á tarde)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2018 às 21:32)

No ano passado, nevou no litoral do sotavento algarvio, a cota 0. Com a iso -4ºC a 850 hpa, iso-34ºC a 500 hpa e a linha de 544 dam nos 500hpa. 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...3&heure=0&jour=19&mois=1&annee=2017&archive=1

Desta vez, a 138/144 h, está mais frio a 850 hpa, a 500 hpa está cerca de 50/100 kms deslocada para leste e é bem mais fria do que no ano passado, o problema é que a precipitação está mais a sul, diria que as probabilidades de nevar no Sotavento algarvio, se a bolsa de ar frio a 500hpa, viesse mais para Oeste e se existisse precipitação, não tenho nenhuma dúvida que nevaria a nível do mar, com mais intensidade do que no ano passado, até a depressão é parecida ao ano passado.

Tal como mostra, https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica se colocarem a 138 h, lá está a previsão de neve a 50/100 kms da fronteira ao nível do mar na Andaluzia. 

Existe muitos se's e, é necessário que todos os se's se juntem para darem um fenómeno raro, não deixaria de ser engraçado cair novamente flocos de neve no Sotavento Algarvio.  Mas, para ser realista, esse cenário, por aqui, é como a probabilidade de ganhar o euromilhões, para tal como ganhar o euromilhões existe sempre a probabilidade de cair neve.


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

Zarb disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou novato por aqui mas gostava de perceber um pouco mais. Existe algum tópico no fórum que explique o que é isto do modelo GFS do EMC, do 6z 12 z, da ISO aos 850hpa ou aos 500 hpa?
> 
> Tenho algumas noções de meteorologia mas muito básicas mesmo (funcionamento dos AA e das baixas, etc).


A hora da saida(6 ou 12) e a Iso aos 850 e 500 hpa é a linha que te indica  a temperatura da atmosfera à altitude em que tens 850 hpa ou 500 hpa de pressão atmosférica .


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No ano passado, nevou no litoral do sotavento algarvio, a cota 0. Com a iso -4ºC a 850 hpa, iso-34ºC a 500 hpa e a linha de 544 dam nos 500hpa.
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...3&heure=0&jour=19&mois=1&annee=2017&archive=1
> 
> Desta vez, a 138/144 h, está mais frio a 850 hpa, a 500 hpa está cerca de 50/100 kms deslocada para leste e é bem mais fria do que no ano passado, o problema é que a precipitação está mais a sul, diria que as probabilidades de nevar no Sotavento algarvio, se a bolsa de ar frio a 500hpa, viesse mais para Oeste e se existisse precipitação, não tenho nenhuma dúvida que nevaria a nível do mar, com mais intensidade do que no ano passado, até a depressão é parecida ao ano passado.
> ...


Repara que nessa run nem precipitação estava prevista no lado português, isto é uma lotaria já se sabe, se a precipitação não estiver em cima de vocês nos modelos não se preocupem, basta ela andar perto para surpresas ocorrerem


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 22:24)

GFS volta a pôr a bolsa de ar frio no dia 7 em Espanha. Repitam comigo: "É só a run das 18z, é só a run das 18z"


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

Os modelos estão horriveis nada de chuva apenas pingos que de NADA adianta. Nao sei como ainda tem quem defenda este inverno da treta


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos estão horriveis nada de chuva apenas pingos que de NADA adianta. Nao sei como ainda tem quem defenda este inverno da treta


Se esses pingos fossem de neve no teu quintal bem mudavas de opinião.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se esses pingos fossem de neve no teu quintal bem mudavas de opinião.



Fica a saber que nao mudava de opiniao nao é  um dia que define um inverno inteiro..


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

miguel disse:


> Fica a saber que nao mudava de opiniao nao é  um dia que define um inverno inteiro..


Pronto, mas fica a saber que se mudasses não serias o único a o fazer por ter tido neve ou outra coisa do género. De facto não seria um dia de neve a salvar o inverno, mas pelo menos ficaria na memória por esse facto.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Pessoal, vou passar o fim-de-semana de 17 para 18 de Fevereiro ás Penhas da Saúde. Pela vossa experiência, será que a Serra já vai ter uma boa quantidade de neve depois destas 2 semanas que vêm aí?


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 00:10)

Enfim esta run do gfs matou o sonho, a massa de ar frio a 500hpa na quarta vai parar a Espanha, sendo que: 0 frio, 0 precipitação, fim.  Mas ainda pode haver espaço para boas mínimas, a ver vamos...


----------



## tone (3 Fev 2018 às 00:19)

Já se sabia que podemos ir do 8 ao 80 num ápice.

No entanto, acho que não é este o caso.

O que por aí virá, quer se concretize ou não, deixa-nos sempre mais próximo da possibilidade de que algo aconteça.

Uma coisa é certa, estamos sempre no limite dos limites.

Continuo a achar que algo virá mesmo que pouco. E continuo a acreditar na madrugada/manhã do dia 8. Vamos ver o que dirão as próximas horas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 00:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> Enfim esta run do gfs matou o sonho, a massa de ar frio a 500hpa na quarta vai parar a Espanha, sendo que: 0 frio, 0 precipitação, fim. Mas ainda pode haver espaço para boas mínimas, a ver vamos...



Talvez ainda dê para ter alguma precipitação na fronteira com frio, nesse caso fazemos umas excursões ao Alentejo ou a algum outro sítio fronteiriço . Enfim anticiclones chatos dão nisto...

Serviço de limpeza é chamado ao seguimento livre, é favor limpar os cacos das últimas saídas do GFS... Enfim, eu não sei o que é que ainda pode resultar nas saídas que se seguem, mas de facto, cada vez parece estar mais próxima a desilusão, isto para quem se iludiu Volta 2010!!


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2018 às 00:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Enfim esta run do gfs matou o sonho, a massa de ar frio a 500hpa na quarta vai parar a Espanha, sendo que: 0 frio, 0 precipitação, fim.  Mas ainda pode haver espaço para boas mínimas, a ver vamos...



Oh não. Lá vem a história do 'como está a nevar no Saara/Norte de África não existe AG'.


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 00:42)

jorgeanimal disse:


> A hora da saida(6 ou 12) e a Iso aos 850 e 500 hpa é a linha que te indica  a temperatura da atmosfera à altitude em que tens 850 hpa ou 500 hpa de pressão atmosférica .


ok
Essa hora de saída é o mesmo que a previsão daqui a 6, 12 horas, certo?

E quanto à ISO, essa altitude muda consoante as condições climatéricas, correcto? isto é, podemos ter a linha dos 500 hpa aos 3000 metros como podemos ter a 4000 ou 5000 metros de altitude, consoante a pressão atmosférica previsível que se possar verificar a dado momento. Mas com que vocês identificam essas linhas nos modelos? E já agora, qual a diferença dos modelos GFS dos restantes? É simplesmente de agências meteo diferentes?


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 01:44)

Orion disse:


> Oh não. Lá vem a história do 'como está a nevar no Saara/Norte de África não existe AG'.


Que neve lá á vontade, se neva ou não onde quer que seja não quero saber. O que me interessa é neve ao meu alcance e ponto.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 02:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E que tal criar uma daquelas apostas de mínimas?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Apoio!
Ali a partir de dia 7 as mínimas prometem.


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2018 às 02:31)

I'm in. @David sf chamado à recepção


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 02:33)

Zarb disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou novato por aqui mas gostava de perceber um pouco mais. Existe algum tópico no fórum que explique o que é isto do modelo GFS do EMC, do 6z 12 z, da ISO aos 850hpa ou aos 500 hpa?
> 
> Tenho algumas noções de meteorologia mas muito básicas mesmo (funcionamento dos AA e das baixas, etc).




6z ou 12z, ou 18z ou 00z são só as horas das saídas de novas previsões.
(Alguma coisa alguém me corrija)
O Modelo GFS (canadiano penso) e ECM (europeu) são os dois principais modelos numéricos meteorológicos que consultamos para termos uma ideia com melhor detalhe do prognóstico futuro de diversos indicadores atmosféricos como, nesse caso, a temperatura à pressão atmosférica absoluta de 850hpa (~1400/1600 metros de altitude, varia, quanto menor altitude maior a instabilidade) e a 500hpa (mais ou menos 5500 metros se não me engano, variando um pouco também) e outros mais que se fores acompanhando o fórum te ambientarás de certeza com eles! E é só perguntar se não entenderes que todos o fizemos e continuamos a fazer!
No caso, esses dois indicadores, dão uma ideia da cota de neve, mas principalmente o da T. aos 850hpa porque transmite melhor até que ponto há sustentação do frio para manter os flocos consistentes em queda!
Havia uma tabela aqui no fórum mas já não a encontro!
De uma maneira generalista, 0ºC a 850hpa (a famosa ISO, a linha nos mapas dos modelos cuja primeira descida até Portugal esperamos no início do inverno) é a chave para poder nevar nas serras do costume do norte e centro (>1000 metros) e dependendo do frio a 500hpa (<-30ºC é o ideal) com sorte a cotas médias, mas mais fácil é quando se tem a iso -2ºC à espreita.
A iso/temperatura sagrada a 850hpa é -4ºC porque aí já há boas hipóteses para neve a cotas baixas (<400m)! Quanto mais baixo melhor! No entanto a temperatura a 500hpa volta a ser importante, não só para o potencial de arrefecimento durante um aguaceiro mas também para a existência de instabilidade para o gerar (<-30ºC de preferência), mas nem sempre isso vale de alguma coisa porque temos as montanhas do norte de Espanha como uma barreira para a passagem de precipitação e de humidade quando a circulação é assim de nordeste.
As saídas do GFS podes encontrá-las na página inicial do fórum ou aqui, as saídas do ECMWF modelo também utilizado pelo IPMA eu acompanho aqui também no meteociel, mas também há outros sites que outros membros podem partilhar.
Espero que tenha ajudado algo, bem vindo a este mundo!





geomet disse:


> Boa noite.Novo novo no forum.



Bem vindo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2018 às 08:29)

Miséria...foi tudo ao ar  precipitação 0

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2018 às 08:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Miséria...foi tudo ao ar  precipitação 0
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


a culpa é do suspeito  do costume


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 08:56)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre2018-01-30 23:53:00* e *2018-02-04 23:59:00*

Assunto: Semana com frio

Uma vasta região anticiclónica localizada na região dos Açores vai continuar a dar origem ao
transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente ao longo da próxima semana.

Amanhã, com a passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade, o vento vai ser temporariamente fraco do quadrante oeste, com a ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca que se fará sentir na região norte a partir do meio da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente a todo o território e passando a aguaceiros. A precipitação será sob a forma de neve acima da altitude de 800 metros. A partir da tarde o vento vai tornar-se de norte, soprando moderado a forte no litoral e nas terras altas.

A partir de Domingo prevê-se que o céu esteja geralmente pouco nublado, mas apresentando temporariamente alguma nebulosidade com possibilidade de aguaceiros em geral fracos e dispersos, mas que serão de neve acima de 800 metros de altitude. O vento deverá soprar moderado do quadrante norte, temporariamente forte no litoral e terras altas, o que, aliado a uma pequena descida da temperatura, vai acentuar o desconforto devido ao frio.

*Durante a próxima semana a temperatura mínima deverá atingir valores entre -2 e -7 ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, onde a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 2 e 8 ºC.
Nas regiões do litoral a temperatura máxima não deverá ultrapassar 14 ºC, descendo a mínima para valores entre 0 e 5 ºC.*

Data de edição: 2018-02-02 20:14:37

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 09:28)

Sem surpresas a neve foi ao ar. Venham as mínimas, ao menos que durante a semana não hajam ventos ou nuvens ridículas para as estragar...


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

Enfim , anticiclone a fazer o normal no nosso país . Espanha a ter o normal , neve a montes . 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 09:48)

Fala-se muito no AA, mas então com esta configuração não há possibilidade de alguma surpresa local? Não me refiro a cotas baixas e invulgares,  mas nas zonas mais interiores não poderão eventualmente ocorrer bons aguaceiros de neve? 

Não é aquele evento que todos esperavam, mas também não me parece ser assim tão "mau" com este frio instalado e circulação continental .. Um coisa me parece certa, iremos ter uns dias bem fresquinhos e com o vento a ajudar 

É aguardar para ver.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

Snifa disse:


> Fala-se muito no AA, mas então com esta configuração não há possibilidade de alguma surpresa local? Não me refiro a cotas baixas e invulgares,  mas nas zonas mais interiores não poderão eventualmente ocorrer bons aguaceiros de neve?
> 
> Não é aquele evento que todos esperavam, mas também não me parece ser assim tão "mau" com este frio instalado e circulação continental .. Um coisa me parece certa, iremos ter uns dias bem fresquinhos e com o vento a ajudar
> 
> É aguardar para ver.


Postaste a situação de amanhã, o que é 0 precipitação. Sem precipitação não há neve lamento... Porque falas em zonas interiores? Essa situação de amanhã se houvesse precipitação nas horas de frio (e não há) teríamos talvez neve a uns 300/400m fosse litoral ou interior...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> Postaste a situação de amanhã, o que é 0 precipitação. Sem precipitação não há neve lamento... Porque falas em zonas interiores? Essa situação de amanhã se houvesse precipitação nas horas de frio (e não há) teríamos talvez neve a uns 300/400m fosse litoral ou interior...



Não, a situação prevista não é só para amanhã, nas previsões para segunda feira, ora vê lá se não há previsão de precipitação nas zonas mais interiores, agora se ocorre ou não..






Amanhã é 0 de precipitação?

O IPMA prevê isto:

*Previsão para domingo, 4.fevereiro.2018*

RESUMO:

*Aguaceiros; vento forte no litoral oeste e terras altas; agitação
marítima forte entre os cabos Mondego e Raso.*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros pouco frequentes, que serão de neve nas regiões Norte e
Centro e na Serra de São Mamede acima de 600 metros, subindo
temporariamente a cota para 800/1000 metros durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e granizo.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h, no litoral
oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e granizo.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante norte.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e granizo.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante norte.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
2,5 a 3,5 metros, aumentando gradualmente para 3,5 a 4,5 metros
a sul do Cabo Mondego.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
1,5 a 2,5 metros, aumentando gradualmente para 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Cristina Simões e Ricardo Tavares

Atualizado a 3 de fevereiro de 2018 às 5:20 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Não, não é aquele evento invulgar, mas é o que temos..


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

Snifa disse:


> Não, a situação prevista não é só para amanhã, nas previsões para segunda feira, ora vê lá se não há previsão de precipitação nas zonas mais interiores, agora se ocorre ou não..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tens toda a razão! Espetacular e então com o frio em altura na 2ª teremos umas maravilhosas cotas de uns 800m


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 10:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tens toda a razão! Espetacular e então com o frio em altura na 2ª teremos umas maravilhosas cotas de uns 800m



Foi aquilo que disse, nada de invulgar, é o que normalmente  temos e a "a casa gasta"


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Snifa disse:


> Foi aquilo que disse, nada de invulgar, é o que normalmente  temos e a "a casa gasta"


Esperemos tempos por uma entrada continental para cair uns flocos nos locais habituais, venham as entradas atlânticas


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 11:01)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA prevê isto:
> 
> *Previsão para domingo, 4.fevereiro.2018*
> 
> ...



O IPMA está a arriscar cota 0 para amanhã?


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 11:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O IPMA está a arriscar cota 0 para amanhã?


Sim cota 0, 0 neve Agora a sério na descritiva aparece claramente 600m se a precipitação chegar lá.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O IPMA está a arriscar cota 0 para amanhã?



Na minha opinião, acho que pode nevar acima dos 0 m, aliás penso mesmo  (e com uma grande dose de certeza)  que vai nevar dos 0 metros para cima ..


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 11:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sim cota 0, 0 neve Agora a sério na descritiva aparece claramente 600m se a precipitação chegar lá.



Pois foi, fiz mal a associação, pensei que eles estavam a especificar a cota só para a Serra de São Mamede  Coisas do cérebro.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2018 às 11:16)

E como sempre o frio a Ficar todo em Espanha , o Anticiclone empurra o frio a serio pra Espanha. 

Não se pode dizer que isto seja um evento porque nem sequer vai ser uma onda de frio, apenas uns dias mais frescos  assim não vamos lá


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

Segundo a última actualização do IPMA, na próxima quarta-feira a cota eventualmente baixaria aos 400 metros, já não seria mau, o problema é mesmo a precipitação irregular e dispersa e com pouca probabilidade de ocorrer:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 7.fevereiro.2018

Tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.

*Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos e pouco
frequentes, que serão de neve acima de 400/600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café

Atualizado a 3 de fevereiro de 2018 às 10:57 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Até quarta as cotas andarão pelos 600/800 m, mas com a mesma possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos..


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a última actualização do IPMA, na próxima quarta-feira a cota eventualmente baixaria aos 400 metros, já não seria mau, o problema é mesmo a precipitação irregular e dispersa e com pouca probabilidade de ocorrer:
> 
> Previsão para 4ª feira, 7.fevereiro.2018
> 
> ...


Cota 400 com precipitação* no interior*, o ipma ainda não referiu isso  E além disso esse dia parece-me que deverá ser seco na maior parte do país... sem a bolsa fria em cima de nós precipitação é esquecer.


----------



## dvieira (3 Fev 2018 às 11:29)

Pode ser que as próximas saídas ainda melhorem alguma coisa mas sinceramente já não estou a ver isso a acontecer.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

dvieira disse:


> Pode ser que as próximas saídas ainda melhorem alguma coisa mas sinceramente já não estou a ver isso a acontecer.


Com a volatilidade da situação se o frio não desaparecer já devemos nos considerar sortudos. No entanto aqui fica o diagrama do GFS 6z nesta zona:




Resumo: Evento frio e seco.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Só vejo tudo a esfumar-se cada saída, vá lá que já estou tão habituado que nem é desilusão nenhuma 
Pode ser haja de repente um daqueles volte-face em cima da hora, mas o AA está muito forte..


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Só vejo tudo a esfumar-se cada saída, vá lá que já estou tão habituado que nem é desilusão nenhuma
> Pode ser haja de repente um daqueles volte-face em cima da hora, mas o AA está muito forte..


Neste momento só pode ir para pior muito sinceramente...


----------



## tone (3 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

Para contrastar com o pessimismo e choro reinante, acho que vamos ter um bom evento dentro daquilo que é um bom evento em Portugal. 

Alguma vez na história tivemos neve em todo o território incluindo cotas 0. Querem o quê, milagres?


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 11:57)

Parece-me que depois deste mini evento vamos ter alguma chuva ( lá para carnaval )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 12:00)

tone disse:


> Para contrastar com o pessimismo e choro reinante, acho que vamos ter um bom evento dentro daquilo que é um bom evento em Portugal.
> 
> Alguma vez na história tivemos neve em todo o território incluindo cotas 0. Querem o quê, milagres?


Preciso de exemplicar o que são excelentes eventos de frio? Pois venham anos como 2006, 2009 e 2010, assim para exemplificar um passado recente. Isso do "Ah, isto é um evento muito bom para Portugal já...". Tretas. O pessoal sabe bem que embora seja raro podemos ter neve á cota 0 sim por isso é que há sempre aquela expectativa.


----------



## tone (3 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Preciso de exemplicar o que são excelentes eventos de frio? Pois venham anos como 2006, 2009 e 2010, assim para exemplificar um passado recente. Isso do "Ah, isto é um evento muito bom para Portugal já...". Tretas. O pessoal sabe bem que embora seja raro podemos ter neve á cota 0 sim por isso é que há sempre aquela expectativa.


Eu não escrevi nem excelente, nem muito bom. Aposto no bom, que até se pode ficar apenas no razoável. 

O Excepcional nunca terá acontecido, não sei.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

Pronto vamos la esquecer isto malta 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (3 Fev 2018 às 13:48)

Chuva em Portugal sim mas que chova e neva ainda mais em Espanha que muitos dos nossos rios vêm de lá


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Nevar ou bem cair uns flocos, cairam certamente, muitos, poucos assim assim, veremos.....e onde a chuva já vai caindo
falta o momento correcto !


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2018 às 13:50)

Stinger disse:


> Pronto vamos la esquecer isto malta


Ok, eu esqueço...




Saudades deste dia maravilhoso de neve há uns anos...


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ok, eu esqueço...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meu rico 2009 porque nunca mais te repetes...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 14:04)

tone disse:


> Para contrastar com o pessimismo e choro reinante, acho que vamos ter um bom evento dentro daquilo que é um bom evento em Portugal.
> 
> Alguma vez na história tivemos neve em todo o território incluindo cotas 0. Querem o quê, milagres?



O problema não é o frio ou a cota, é a precipitação nos momentos chave! Com ela toda no oceano ou em Espanha não há bom nem mau evento. Só o frio para gelar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

Portugal parece uma rotunda no que toca à precipitação nestas situações.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

as massas muito frias têm pouca dimensão... e não estão na direção correta. Vamos ter umas noites mais frias que nem sequer chegarão a geada.


----------



## dASk (3 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Boas. Vou passar a noite e o dia de amanhã a Marvão. Sei que se chover pode muito bem cair alguma neve. Mas estou c medo que ela não chegue lá. De qualquer maneira estarei num sítio privilegiado para que isso aconteça certo?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 14:23)

dASk disse:


> Boas. Vou passar a noite e o dia de amanhã a Marvão. Sei que se chover pode muito bem cair alguma neve. Mas estou c medo que ela não chegue lá. De qualquer maneira estarei num sítio privilegiado para que isso aconteça certo?



Sim. Amanhã qualquer aguaceiro fraco que tenhas a sorte de apanhar no Marvão deve ser de flocos. A cota vai para baixo de 500 metros durante a madrugada e aí deve permanecer e baixar durante vários dias.


----------



## dASk (3 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

Pois o meu receio é ter falta de precipitação. Mas estou com fé principalmente ao final da tarde de amanhã. A ver vamos.. Qualquer coisa posto fotos


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

Em Janeiro 2009, aqui no Porto nevou bem, foto da altura que fiz aqui de casa, era uma neve com flocos enormes e bem seca:







A sinóptica da altura:


----------



## tone (3 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Portugal parece uma rotunda no que toca à precipitação nestas situações.


Isso é algo que me faz imensa confusão. O AA não é culpado de tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

dASk disse:


> Boas. Vou passar a noite e o dia de amanhã a Marvão. Sei que se chover pode muito bem cair alguma neve. Mas estou c medo que ela não chegue lá. De qualquer maneira estarei num sítio privilegiado para que isso aconteça certo?


Se houver precipitação, creio que vai nevar em Marvão, o IPMA refere acima dos 600m.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

tone disse:


> Isso é algo que me faz imensa confusão. O AA não é culpado de tudo.


A cordilheira cantábrica também tem a sua culpa (os aguaceiros ficam retidos nas montanhas), para além de outros fatores.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2018 às 15:28)

Ai, triste sina! É o fado Português. Hoje até eu estou melancólica!


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 15:32)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 6z ou 12z, ou 18z ou 00z são só as horas das saídas de novas previsões.
> (Alguma coisa alguém me corrija)
> O Modelo GFS (canadiano penso) e ECM (europeu) são os dois principais modelos numéricos meteorológicos que consultamos para termos uma ideia com melhor detalhe do prognóstico futuro de diversos indicadores atmosféricos como, nesse caso, a temperatura à pressão atmosférica absoluta de 850hpa (~1400/1600 metros de altitude, varia, quanto menor altitude maior a instabilidade) e a 500hpa (mais ou menos 5500 metros se não me engano, variando um pouco também) e outros mais que se fores acompanhando o fórum te ambientarás de certeza com eles! E é só perguntar se não entenderes que todos o fizemos e continuamos a fazer!
> No caso, esses dois indicadores, dão uma ideia da cota de neve, mas principalmente o da T. aos 850hpa porque transmite melhor até que ponto há sustentação do frio para manter os flocos consistentes em queda!
> ...



Ok, bela explicação. Ainda assim umas dúvidas: 

"6z ou 12z, ou 18z ou 00z são só as horas das saídas de novas previsões". Segundo o CET? isto é, às 06h00, ao meio-dia, às 18h e à meia-noite

Também disseste que a ISO -2Cº à espreita. Isso é o quê, a possibilidade de teres -2Cº aos 850hpa?

E os hpa refere-se aos milibares de pressão atmosférica?

Ora, pelo que percebi aos 5500 m (onde constuma andar a ISO 500hpa) terás cerca de -30Cº e se aos 1400 m (perto da ISO 850hpa) ainda tiveres temperaturas negativas ou 0, então terás queda de neve (nos 1000 e tal metros) porque os cristais de gelo aguentam-se na descida. Presumo que percebi bem...

Mas então como é que identificas a ISO neste modelo? Isto é a saída das 06h de hoje, com previsão a +48h, ou seja, para segunda-feira. Temos ali sobre Portugal um azul clarinho que corresponde a 540/536 é isso? Ora, o que é isso de 540/536? é a pressão atmosférica aos 5500 m? Então e para nevar essa pressão devia ser azul escura ou roxa (500 a 512)?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

Triste sina sermos Portugueses.
Ah Afonso Henriques, porque nos tornaste os mais infelizes do mundo e arredores? Podíamos hoje dizer que nos nossos montes cantábricos estava a nevar...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Triste sina sermos Portugueses.
> Ah Afonso Henriques, porque nos tornaste os mais infelizes do mundo e arredores? Podíamos hoje dizer que nos nossos montes cantábricos estava a nevar...


Pensei nisso hoje. 
O culpado não é o AA (tadinho), mas sim o D. Afonso Henriques!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

Qual D. Afonso Henriques qual carapuça! Pessoalmente culpo o D. Sebastião que  não há maneira de voltar numa manhã de nevoeiro... É que nevoeiro ainda vamos tendo, caramba!


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Qual D. Afonso Henriques qual carapuça! Pessoalmente culpo o D. Sebastião que  não há maneira de voltar numa manhã de nevoeiro... É que nevoeiro ainda vamos tendo, caramba!


Deixa-te estar que eu numa manhã de nevoeiro queria era uns -3ºC para ter um sincelo jeitoso, o D.Sebastião que fique quietinho no lugar dele que ninguém o chamou...


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

Zarb disse:


> "6z ou 12z, ou 18z ou 00z são só as horas das saídas de novas previsões". Segundo o CET? isto é, às 06h00, ao meio-dia, às 18h e à meia-noite



Z (Zulu - hora militar) = UTC/TUC



Zarb disse:


> E os hpa refere-se aos milibares de pressão atmosférica?



Antigamente era mb. Agora é hPa. Mesma coisa.



Zarb disse:


> Temos ali sobre Portugal um azul clarinho que corresponde a 540/536 é isso? Ora, o que é isso de 540/536? é a pressão atmosférica aos 5500 m?



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-que-significa-dam.3875/

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/significado-de-palavroes.6932/#post-366504


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 15:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Qual D. Afonso Henriques qual carapuça! Pessoalmente culpo o D. Sebastião que  não há maneira de voltar numa manhã de nevoeiro... É que nevoeiro ainda vamos tendo, caramba!


O Salvador da Pátria...! 
Muita neve vai cair quando ele voltar!


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2018 às 16:25)

tone disse:


> Isso é algo que me faz imensa confusão. O AA não é culpado de tudo.


Concerteza, e as montanhas de Espanha ....


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


>



Parece quase garantido que possa haver qualquer coisa na alta da cidade de Portalegre ou em São Mamede, no entanto não será suficiente para acumular provavelmente. A precipitação tem vindo a diminuir, e quando aumenta, a cota sobe. Provavelmente está a ver alguma convecção, o que pode originar algumas surpresas ainda assim...

Os modelos de mesoescala dão cotas bem mais altas. Mas lá está, depende da intensidade dos aguaceiros também.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

@tone

Longe de ser especialista na matéria mas se tivesse que opinar diria que o vento de Espanha, tendencialmente seco, reduz bastante a probabilidade de precipitação em PT.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2018 às 17:23)

É  incrível o paio que o pessoal de Portalegre tem...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 17:25)

Segundo vi na saída 12 gfs há possibilidade de nevar na Fóia ( 1,3 mm) domingo de manhã cedo ...
Amigos, vou preparar - me para ir lá ️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

O que diz o ECM? O mesmo que o GFS?


----------



## dvieira (3 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Aqui na zona da Serra D aire também lá tem alguma zona azul na manha de Domingo. Mas eu se calhar nem vou dar ao trabalho de seguir essa possibilidade. Se tal acontecer será só nos pontos mais altos da Serra D aire e se tal acontecer...


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

O gfs 12z volta a dar esperança, cópia exata da saída das 12z de ontem. A bolsa de ar frio a 500 hpa na operacional entra na metade mais interior de PT continental e como consequência gera aguaceiros. Curioso que a média dos ensembles do gfs coloca a dita bolsa mais ainda em cima de nós do que na operacional propriamente dita...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Faz hoje 4 anos... boas recordações deste dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:22)

Impressionantes imagens do evento em Itália, com neve nas praias do norte e várias zonas sem luz com os fios a cair com o peso da neve e gelo... já postei no seguimento Europa 2018.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Fev 2018 às 20:43)

Malta uma ajuda sff.
Tenho caminhada amanhã no mezio.
Como estará a cota de neve pelo norte ?


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

slbgdt disse:


> Malta uma ajuda sff.
> Tenho caminhada amanhã no mezio.
> Como estará a cota de neve pelo norte ?


Entre Castro Daire e Lamego , por volta das 15 h a cota prevista se houver precipitação é de 400 m
( Mas a precipitação é escassa , 0,3 mm)
Saída 12 GFS

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

slbgdt disse:


> Malta uma ajuda sff.
> Tenho caminhada amanhã no mezio.
> Como estará a cota de neve pelo norte ?


Baixa mas não deverá haver precipitação.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Baixa mas não deverá haver precipitação.



Thanks.
O MeteoGalicia e o Metecioel dão uma bolsa de precipitação na serra da Pedrada.
A minha esperança está ai


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

slbgdt disse:


> Thanks.
> O MeteoGalicia e o Metecioel dão uma bolsa de precipitação na serra da Pedrada.
> A minha esperança está ai


Oxalá! Se cair alguma coisa será de neve de certeza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

As nossas próprias serras estão a desfazer os aguaceiros e ainda nos queixamos das serras espanholas 
Edit: finalmente surge algo a norte, veremos se se aguentam até cá.


----------



## dvieira (3 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

O dia 7 está interessante nesta saída das 18 do Gfs mas já sabemos como serão as próximas saídas...


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

dvieira disse:


> O dia 7 está interessante nesta saída das 18 do Gfs mas já sabemos como serão as próximas saídas...


Tal como até agora devemos manter os ânimos baixos porque como se viu ontem/hoje cedo os modelos podem tirar tudo de novo, a ver vamos...


----------



## dvieira (3 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Por isso é que eu disse já sabemos como vai ser as próximas saídas. Os meus ânimos já tiveram eufóricos alguns dias atrás mas nesta  últimas saídas já acordaram para a realidade. Por isso não vou estar tão depressa em eforia outra vez.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 23:18)

dvieira disse:


> Por isso é que eu disse já sabemos como vai ser as próximas saídas. Os meus ânimos já tiveram eufóricos alguns dias atrás mas nesta  últimas saídas já acordaram para a realidade. Por isso não vou estar tão depressa em eforia outra vez.


Uma curiosidade, costumo consultar o twitter de alguns metereologistas/climatologistas internacionais, e já vi alguns deles dizerem que embora não haja explicação, os modelos quando prevêm frio a média/longa distância por norma tiram tudo uns dias antes e voltam a repor a poucos dias do evento... não sei até que ponto é verdade mas já notei isso algumas vezes 
Edit: Ensembles GFS 18Z


----------



## martinus (4 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

Isso é fácil de explicar: o algoritmo AG (Aquecimento Global) permite aos computadores delirar a longo prazo mas quando a coisa ameaça tornar-se séria aplicam o lápis da censura e fazem os programas aumentar vários graus nas previsões depois, em cima do acontecimento, o algoritmo (ainda) não se atreve a negar os valores lidos nos termómetros e tem que admitir que as coisas se puseram frescas de facto.



c0ldPT disse:


> Uma curiosidade, costumo consultar o twitter de alguns metereologistas/climatologistas internacionais, e já vi alguns deles dizerem que embora não haja explicação, os modelos quando prevêm frio a média/longa distância por norma tiram tudo uns dias antes e voltam a repor a poucos dias do evento... não sei até que ponto é verdade mas já notei isso algumas vezes
> Edit: Ensembles GFS 18Z


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 00:32)

martinus disse:


> Isso é fácil de explicar: o algoritmo AG (Aquecimento Global) permite aos computadores delirar a longo prazo mas quando a coisa ameaça tornar-se séria aplicam o lápis da censura e fazem os programas aumentar vários graus nas previsões depois, em cima do acontecimento, o algoritmo (ainda) não se atreve a negar os valores lidos nos termómetros e tem que admitir que as coisas se puseram frescas de facto.



Ainda estou à espera de ver icebergs ao largo da minha ilha. Tens algum prazo em mente?


----------



## martinus (4 Fev 2018 às 00:36)

Acho que isso vai acontecer antes de a minha cidade ser um oásis no meio do deserto.



Orion disse:


> Ainda estou à espera de ver icebergs ao largo da minha ilha. Tens algum prazo em mente?


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 00:37)

c0ldPT disse:


> Uma curiosidade, costumo consultar o twitter de alguns metereologistas/climatologistas internacionais, e já vi alguns deles dizerem que embora não haja explicação, os modelos quando prevêm frio a média/longa distância por norma tiram tudo uns dias antes e voltam a repor a poucos dias do evento... não sei até que ponto é verdade mas já notei isso algumas vezes



Quando os vires (tweets), publica. Depois comenta-se.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 00:45)

Orion disse:


> Quando os vires (tweets), publica. Depois comenta-se.


You're welcome.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Fev 2018 às 00:50)

Pessoal, de vossas palavras, *96 horas* é ainda expectativas pouco prováveis ou já se pode arriscar que é tempo suficiente para garantir que tal situação aconteça?


pe5cinco5 disse:


> Será que *96 horas* ainda será *pouco provável* que exista a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros *com neve* em várias regiões de Portugal, de Norte a Sul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 01:00)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal, de vossas palavras, *96 horas* é ainda expectativas pouco prováveis ou já se pode arriscar que é tempo suficiente para garantir que tal situação aconteça?


De todo muito volátil ainda.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 01:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> You're welcome.



Viés do modelo? 
http://www.climatecentral.org/news/snow-or-not-why-snow-is-hard-to-forecast-18254
Prever neve nem sempre é fácil.


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

Para que veáis un poco cómo esta el asunto, Maraña (León) hoy:






Evolución en los últimos tres días:





Una pena que se haya movido la webcam


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

Pessoal haverá neve no marão ou alvão hoje?


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 12:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pessoal haverá neve no marão ou alvão hoje?


Hoje penso que não !
Mas se tudo correr bem..na sexta muita!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Na serra do açor nevou era visível hoje pela manhã , não sei se a esta hora ainda se mantém já. que hoje não ando por lá.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 12:54)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Na serra do açor nevou era visível hoje pela manhã , não sei se a esta hora ainda se mantém já. que hoje não ando por lá.
> 
> Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


Com as temperaturas que estão a 850hpa a neve não derrete.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Consecuencias de las tremendas nevadas de estos días en el entorno cantábrico para la fauna. En este caso dos ciervos (_Cervus elaphus_) intentando refugiarse de la nieve y el frío :

- Dobarganes (930 m, Cantabria).

- Provincia de León, parece que se trata de la localidad de Maraña, aunque no es seguro y quizás sea una localidad cercana:


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 20:09)

e pronto, segundo o ECMWF, lá se foi a neve do proximo sábado


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e pronto, segundo o ECMWF, lá se foi a neve do proximo sábado


Ainda falta tanto tempo...
Acho que ainda é muito cedo para tirar conclusões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda falta tanto tempo...
> Acho que ainda é muito cedo para tirar conclusões.



Mesmo assim, existe alguma concordância entre os dois modelos, quer o GFS quer o ECM. Por mais, estranha que seja, quer o GFS quer o ECM colocam para Sábado às 6h, a cota de neve a rondar os 50/100 metros para aqui, só que o GFS coloca 0.1 mm e o ECM não coloca. É a única diferença entre os dois.

A questão é só uma existirá precipitação na melhor hora para nevar?  O resto, estão os ingredientes todos na panela, só falta o São Pedro fazer uma mixinha abençoada lá de cima.


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

De verdad que lo de la nieve en algunas zonas del tercio norte ibérico puede acabar siendo brutal al final de este episodio. En el último vídeo de los ciervos y en este mensaje podéis ver cómo está ya la localidad de Maraña, a reventar de nieve, pero es que la previsión automática de AEMET para los próximos 7 días es ésta  :


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

E cá fica um devaneio.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

E depois do sonho voltar, volta a partir... GFS 18z a dar cabo das esperanças de neve a cotas baixas (<500m) em todo o país. Triste sina. Venham as mínimas...


----------



## martinus (4 Fev 2018 às 22:27)

O IPMA dá tempo frio e seco até Março. Coloquei na previsão de longo prazo.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

E isso interessa para?? Isto é um forum de meto para Portugal, não para Espanha... o que acontece nessa parte  da  ibéria não cai neste forum na minha opinião 



Pek disse:


> De verdad que lo de la nieve en algunas zonas del tercio norte ibérico puede acabar siendo brutal al final de este episodio. En el último vídeo de los ciervos y en este mensaje podéis ver cómo está ya la localidad de Maraña, a reventar de nieve, pero es que la previsión automática de AEMET para los próximos 7 días es ésta  :


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

Sim infelizmente vamos ter um Fevereiro seco, ao que parece ...e nem sequer particularmente frio 


martinus disse:


> O IPMA dá tempo frio e seco até Março. Coloquei na previsão de longo prazo.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

jamestorm disse:


> E isso interessa para?? Isto é um forum de meto para Portugal, não para Espanha... o que acontece nessa parte  da  ibéria não cai neste forum na minha opinião


Eu interesso-me, sabias? Que comentário mais desnecessário...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Que passa rápido este mês que ainda não tinha começado já eu sabia que ia ser seco, pelas previsões para a primeira metade simplesmente horriveis.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

jamestorm disse:


> E isso interessa para?? Isto é um forum de meto para Portugal, não para Espanha... o que acontece nessa parte  da  ibéria não cai neste forum na minha opinião


Não podemos ser assim, desculpe.!
Podemos partilhar informação e previsão metereológica 
Afinal a paixão é a mesma : neve, chuva, tempestades, etc ! 
Vivemos na Península Ibérica!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (4 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

Caro user @Pek  continue com as suas publicações, para além de ser um elemento activo, enriquece bastante este espaço.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

Apenas e só para meter inveja () mas não fiquem assim tão chateados. Lá em cima o cenário é também desequilibrado.


----------



## dvieira (4 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Realmente triste sina. A cada saída que saí cada vez fico mais desapontado. Ficamos sempre á espera que na próxima saída melhore alguma coisa ou que ao menos não fique pior. Mas isto, só tem vindo a piorar. Nem apetece comentar no forum.


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

cAAlmex pessoal, é a run das 18Z. Amanhã na run das 12Z as certezas sobem aos 70%.


----------



## Marco pires (4 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

sem estar contra ou a favor, qual a utilidade ou não utilidade de participações dedicadas ao território espanhol?

e não é retorica, é uma pergunta mesmo a fim de saber se tem justificação.


----------



## tone (4 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

Marco pires disse:


> sem estar contra ou a favor, qual a utilidade ou não utilidade de participações dedicadas ao território espanhol?
> 
> e não é retorica, é uma pergunta mesmo a fim de saber se tem justificação.


Para além do conhecimento geral, sendo o nosso país vizinho faz todo o sentido. 

A mim particularmente interessa porque vou atravessar o país daqui a mês e meio, rumo a Andorra.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

Tanta revolta por um user meter posts sobre Espanha num "seguimento livre" só pode ter duas razões:

1 - Azia meteorológica.
2 - Inveja dos posts do mesmo conseguirem ter mais conteúdo que 90% dos posts aqui colocados.


Sinceramente vê-se com cada coisa...


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2018 às 00:03)

Se há fenómeno que não tem fronteiras, a metereologia é certamente uma delas. O que se passa na nossa vizinha Espanha influência e muito o que se passa em Portugal. Até pode ser discutível se este local é o mais apropriado para os colegas espanhóis escreverem...talvez o seguimento europeu seja o mais adequado, mas aqui também é "seguimento livre" por isso penso não estarem a cometer nenhum erro. A mim o que me me deixa mais triste é forma como se crítica e se dirige ao colega Pek como se ele estivesse a fazer algo incorrecto ou ofendido alguém. Há maneiras e maneiras de se falar, por isso bom senso na forma como criticamos alguém. Por mim podem e devem escrever no seguimento livre.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 00:14)

boneli disse:


> Se há fenómeno que não tem fronteiras, a metereologia é certamente uma delas. O que se passa na nossa vizinha Espanha influência e muito o que se passa em Portugal. Até pode ser discutível se este local é o mais apropriado para os colegas espanhóis escreverem...talvez o seguimento europeu seja o mais adequado, mas aqui também é "seguimento livre" por isso penso não estarem a cometer nenhum erro. A mim o que me me deixa mais triste é forma como se crítica e se dirige ao colega Pek como se ele estivesse a fazer algo incorrecto ou ofendido alguém. Há maneiras e maneiras de se falar, por isso bom senso na forma como criticamos alguém. Por mim podem e devem escrever no seguimento livre.


100% de acordo ! Seguimento livre é isso mesmo, podermos partilhar o que está acontecer e dar nossa opinião de forma livre e democrática ! O colega Pek é simpático e tem partilhado fotos espectaculares ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

boneli disse:


> Se há fenómeno que não tem fronteiras, a metereologia é certamente uma delas. O que se passa na nossa vizinha Espanha influência e muito o que se passa em Portugal. Até pode ser discutível se este local é o mais apropriado para os colegas espanhóis escreverem...talvez o seguimento europeu seja o mais adequado, mas aqui também é "seguimento livre" por isso penso não estarem a cometer nenhum erro. A mim o que me me deixa mais triste é forma como se crítica e se dirige ao colega Pek como se ele estivesse a fazer algo incorrecto ou ofendido alguém. Há maneiras e maneiras de se falar, por isso bom senso na forma como criticamos alguém. Por mim podem e devem escrever no seguimento livre.


Ate era a favor da criacao da metoiberica e mesmo nos orgaos oficiais se unirem .

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 00:31)

jamestorm disse:


> E isso interessa para?? Isto é um forum de meto para Portugal, não para Espanha... o que acontece nessa parte  da  ibéria não cai neste forum na minha opinião



Hombre, se me ocurren varias razones por las que ese mensaje puede resultar interesante o justificado en un tópico como el presente:

- 1. Este es un tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. Aquí se ha hablado de Estados Unidos, de ciclones tropicales, de Italia, del calentamiento global, de otras zonas europeas, de climatología ibérica, de modelos meteorológicos, de incendios forestales, de ecología, de naturaleza, de que en mi casa no nieva, de que el IPMA se equivoca, de que el IPMA acierta, de seguridad vial, de tempestades en el Atlántico Norte que no afectaban a Portugal, de oleaje, de estaciones meteorológicas, de los daños que provocó el viento en Francia, de Louisiana, de California, de estaciones de esquí, del Norte de África, nos hemos felicitado la Navidad y el Nuevo Año, y un larguísimo etcétera...¿cuál es el problema con unas previsiones tan llamativas como las de Maraña?.

- 2. Estamos en un foro de meteorología y a todo buen "meteoloco" le gustan los fenómenos meteorológicos curiosos, llamativos, impactantes, severos y poco comunes, independientemente del lugar. Es decir, que en una localidad habitada (no una estación de esquí) como Maraña, con más de 1 metro de nieve ahora mismo en sus calles, haya previsiones sobre nevadas continuadas durante al menos 7 días más parece completamente interesante, y si fuera en Australia también lo seguiría siendo.

- 3. Pero es que además está ahí "al lado", compartiendo una misma unidad geográfica y en una zona muy visitada por público portugués en general y por "meteolocos" en particular, Hay, por tanto, mucha gente y muchos foreros compañeros a los que les puede interesar la meteorología de aquel lugar. Además tiene estaciones de esquí cercanas con mucha clientela portuguesa que puede leer este foro. Es que, en serio, toda esa zona no está tan lejos de Bragança, está a 180 km en línea recta, la misma distancia que hay a la Serra da Estrela!! Y hay sitios más cercanos como bien saben muchos foreros. En este sentido de la meteorología (y en otros muchos) las fronteras no son más que líneas en un papel. Yo soy español y, se supone, que comparto territorio y país con Maraña, pero en realidad vosotros estáis mucho más cerca de ese lugar que yo y podéis acercaros allí con total facilidad (si la nieve lo permite ) como si fuera vuestra casa (que lo es ).

- 4. Y por último, si todo eso no te parece interesante puedes pensar que toda esa enorme cantidad de nieve se convertirá en agua, y que toda ella irá a parar al Douro, que si no ando errado, recorre más de 200 km por Portugal, además de los más de 100 que marcan la raia, antes de desembocar entre Porto y Vila Nova de Gaia. Y el agua es algo bastante interesante en sí misma 

Un saludo

P.D.: Muy agradecido a todos los que me habéis dedicado mensajes bonitos y halagadores. Obrigado!


----------



## Marco pires (5 Fev 2018 às 00:56)

esclarecido, tem utilidade sem duvida


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2018 às 01:06)

Seguimento       Meteorológico        Livre​




* "Se a Nossa Senhora das Candeias estiver a rir, está o Inverno para vir"*

Na 5ª feira, dia 2, tivemos sol aqui na terra. Com algumas nuvens, é certo, mas o sol sorriu para o povo.
Logo, atendendo ao ditado popular, teremos o inverno ainda pela frente.
Começa com frio mas a chuva cá chegará a seu tempo.
Querem melhor previsão do que esta?


P.S.: este espaço é precisamente para isto, para ser livre, de preferência com espírito aberto e bem disposto. todos gostamos do fórum, de uma forma ou de outra, todos gostamos de meteorologia. Portanto temos muitos tópicos para sermos assertivos com o tema da meteorologia em concreto e outros para encontrarmos um espaço de sadio convívio entre nós. Ninguém está aqui a mais, todos somos iguais e o respeito deve imperar de todas as partes.
Saudações nesta nova semana que poderá ser muito interessante, até para nos preparar para o resto do inverno...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2018 às 01:47)

vitamos disse:


> Tanta revolta por um user meter posts sobre Espanha num "seguimento livre" só pode ter duas razões:
> 
> 1 - Azia meteorológica.
> 2 - Inveja dos posts do mesmo conseguirem ter mais conteúdo que 90% dos posts aqui colocados.
> ...


Nem mais. Não há razão alguma para o comportamento que se está a observar no tópico só por um user colocar fotos de Espanha. Aliás, deixo já um lembrete para todos lerem o primeiro post deste tópico com algumas regras a seguir que começam a não ser seguidas por alguns.

O Seguimento é um Seguimento _*Livre*_, como tal, cada user coloca o que quiser desde que seja relacionado com meteorologia. Um user está a fazer o seguimento de uma situação em Espanha, que por acaso até nos afeta a nós, mesmo que menos. Qual é o problema? É mais que permitido e aviso já que vai continuar a acontecer, sejam lá quais forem as críticas. O Pek é um user tal como qualquer um de nós, e um dos que mais contribui para o fórum em geral, seja com modelos, discussão ou relatos.

Não há razão nenhuma para enxotar o user assim. Nem assim nem de qualquer forma. Cresçamos - já bastam as repetidas quezílias no tópico com as opiniões uns dos outros.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Fev 2018 às 01:53)

E tudo está bem, quando acaba bem.
A democracia neste tópico continua.
Sejas sempre bem-vindo Pek com as tuas bonitas imagens e análises do que nos circunda. Fiquei muito contente pela tua habilidade de elaborares um excelente e amigável resposta ao nosso amigo @jamestorm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2018 às 02:36)

vitamos disse:


> Tanta revolta por um user meter posts sobre Espanha num "seguimento livre" só pode ter duas razões:
> 
> 1 - Azia meteorológica.
> 2 - Inveja dos posts do mesmo conseguirem ter mais conteúdo que 90% dos posts aqui colocados.
> ...


----------



## martinus (5 Fev 2018 às 02:42)

Nas postes que fiz até hoje já coloquei em alguns informação retirada do MeteoGalicia <http://www.meteogalicia.gal/web/index.action>. Ainda bem que não vingou a tese isolacionista porque senão eu ainda podia ter problemas retroactivos por causa desses postes. Por falar no MeteoGalicia eles neste evento nunca levaram demasiado a sério o frio que aí vinha e o futuro deu-lhes razão. Deram notícia do arrefecimento em cima do acontecimento e sempre disseram que era um frio normal para este mês.


----------



## martinus (5 Fev 2018 às 02:48)

*Predición a medio prazo para Vigo [8 a 12 de Fevereiro]*

Persisten as entradas de aire moi frio dende o norte, polo que para este período mantense unha alta probabilidade de chuvascos, especialmente polo terzo norte, de neve en cotas baixas, e temperaturas invernais.

http://www.meteogalicia.gal/web/predicion/localidades/localidadesIndex.action#anclaMenu


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 08:27)

Esqueçam a neve...mapas cheios de nada!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Seguimento       Meteorológico        Livre​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois concordo completamente e a Senhora das Candeias é bem de fiar... sempre está num posto superior ao São Pedro... 
Quanto ao Borda de Água anda um bocado trocado este mês... mas até os modelos andam...


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 10:15)

Buenos días y muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por vuestros amables comentarios. Obrigado!

Con respecto a lo que comentaba ayer de la Cantábrica, así estamos hoy  Imagen actual y dos gif comparativos entre ayer y hoy:

Maraña (León). Valla desparecida 

- Hoje:





- Comparación ontem vs hoje:






Valle del Lago-Somiedo (Asturias)

- Hoje:





- Comparación ontem vs hoje





Sin palabras. Y lo que queda aún...


----------



## AJB (5 Fev 2018 às 10:18)

Pek, as tuas fotos e informações são uma lufada de "ar fresco"


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

Pek disse:


> Buenos días y muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por vuestros amables comentarios. Obrigado!
> 
> Con respecto a lo que comentaba ayer de la Cantábrica, así estamos hoy  Imagen actual y dos gif comparativos entre ayer y hoy:
> 
> ...


Fotos lindíssimas da neve.Obrigado Pek!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

Orion disse:


> GFS 00z, precipitação para as próximas 2 semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Março será um bom mês  de chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

joselamego disse:


> Março será um bom mês  de chuva !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





joselamego disse:


> Março será um bom mês  de chuva !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Que Deus mais a Senhora das candeias te oiça!


----------



## fog (5 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

Sou muito pouco assíduo nos comentários: _mea culpa_. Contudo, não posso deixar em branco, sem uma palavra, o despropositado incómodo manifestado aqui por referências meteorológicas dos nossos "hermanos". É verdade ter a Península Ibérica diversas nacionalidades e dois estados independentes, de qualquer forma há uma unidade geográfica inquestionável e incontornável. Esquecer isso, menorizar os acontecimentos meteorológicos que sucedem em toda a Península Ibérica, parece-me pouco lúcido e com falta de sustento e verdade científica. No meu entender, nesse aspecto, todas as contribuições são de saudar. Pena, sim, não haver mais. O meu mais vivo agradecimento ao Pek pelas suas inestimáveis intervenções.


----------



## AMFC (5 Fev 2018 às 11:22)

Eu sou a favor de se vetar o Pek, afinal ele fica com a neve toda e não deixa passar nada para nós.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

fog disse:


> É verdade ter a Península Ibérica diversas nacionalidades e dois estados independentes, de qualquer forma há uma unidade geográfica inquestionável e incontornável. Esquecer isso, menorizar os acontecimentos meteorológicos que sucedem em toda a Península Ibérica, parece-me pouco lúcido e com falta de sustento e verdade científica.



Não podia concordar mais!!! 
Quem pensa que pode colocar uma vedação ou um muro numa fronteira e depois não passam as nuvens, é um ideal candidato a fazer parte da equipa de meteorologia do Donald Trump 
Ao nosso amigo @Pek continua assim. Quem não goste, não come.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 11:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não podia concordar mais!!!
> Quem pensa que pode colocar uma vedação ou um muro numa fronteira e depois não passam as nuvens, é um ideal candidato a fazer parte da equipa de meteorologia do Donald Trump
> Ao nosso amigo @Pek continua assim. Quem não goste, não come.


Até digo mais ...
Partilho com o Pek um brinde de medronho ...e claro também a nós portugueses ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Mas que é verdade que podia deixar qualquer coisinha para a gente, é!


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 11:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Esqueçam a neve...mapas cheios de nada!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Os transmontanos vão ter neve na sexta ! O frio instalado e cota 500
Neve assegurada !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 11:59)

joselamego disse:


> Os transmontanos vão ter neve na sexta ! O frio instalado e cota 500
> Neve assegurada !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Acredito em neve na sexta mas acumulação apenas acima dos 800m como está agora.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2018 às 12:00)

Na minha opinião o Pek devia pagar um imposto sob a forma de neve para poder participar no forum, isto de vir para aqui espalhar meteo-azia não pode continuar!! 

Agora um pouco mais a sério, obviamente que o Pek é um membro importante pela contribuição/informação que quase diariamente partilha no fórum sobre o que se passa do lado de lá da fronteira, quem não gosta para além de se abster de ler deve também abster-se de fazer comentários absurdos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não podia concordar mais!!!
> Quem pensa que pode colocar uma vedação ou um muro numa fronteira e depois não passam as nuvens, é um ideal candidato a fazer parte da equipa de meteorologia do Donald Trump
> Ao nosso amigo @Pek continua assim. Quem não goste, não come.



Nem é preciso muro na fronteira... Neste tipo de eventos as nuvens ficam quase todas do lado de lá mesmo sem muro!


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

MSantos disse:


> Nem é preciso muro na fronteira... Neste tipo de eventos as nuvens ficam quase todas do lado de lá mesmo sem muro!


O muro são as montanhas ora


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Acredito em neve na sexta mas acumulação apenas acima dos 800m como está agora.


O congelador transmontano vai permitir cota neve a 500 metros de madrugada ....só de manhã a cota sobe ...por isso eles irão ter neve, exatamente como aconteceu em janeiro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


PS - Esqueci-me de reforçar que a neve prevista para trás os montes será no distrito de Bragança !


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado por seus comentários. ! 



AMFC disse:


> Eu sou a favor de se vetar o Pek, afinal ele fica com a neve toda e não deixa passar nada para nós.





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mas que é verdade que podia deixar qualquer coisinha para a gente, é!



 Ojalá pudiera hacer algo al respecto. Creo que los meteolocos portugueses lo merecen. En todo caso siempre podéis pensar que vosotros estáis mucho más cerca de esa gran cantidad de nieve que yo, por aquí (Menorca) nos nieva un poco un día y sólo dura unas horas y además no tenemos montañas en la isla (cota máxima 362 metros ). Hay que irse a Mallorca para ver algo. 

Por cierto, lo comentaba en otro mensaje, los de Bragança están realmente "cerca" de esos sitios. Mucho más cerca de lo que gran parte de los ciudadanos europeos están de las grandes acumulaciones de nieve. De Somiedo-Valle del Lago están a menos de 150 km en línea recta, de Maraña a unos 190 km. Mapa con la referencia Bragança-Valle del Lago (Somiedo):


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

Sim Pek, de facto é mais perto ir de Bragança a León ou a Valladolid do que ir à cidade do Porto... Aliás, a fronteira com França fica à mesma distância de Lisboa... 
Mas no que toca ao clima, estamos muito mais próximos do atlântico do que do continental...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 13:03)

Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...tanto mais quando venho a este forum procurar coisas sobre Portugal e já só vejo fotos de Espanha. Na minha opinião cai fora do tema do forum sobretudo pelo excesso de informação e por baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português e eventos meteorológicos a acontecer neste espaço geográfico. Tanto mais, que a tua participação NEM sequer é feita na língua correcta do forum e por outro lado se eu quiser participar num forum espanhol, nunca seria possível o fazer em português. É no entanto muito fácil para quem está interessado em Espanha, ir procurar noutras fontes, basta um clic, mas aqui pode ser já ruído tanta info desnecessária.

Mas claro, isto sou só eu...é só a MINHA opinião, já vi que no forum ninguém mais partilha da minha opinião, mas contudo aqui fica como testemunho  ...já que ninguém pensa igual, claro. Cumprimentos



Pek disse:


> Hombre, se me ocurren varias razones por las que ese mensaje puede resultar interesante o justificado en un tópico como el presente:
> 
> - 1. Este es un tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. Aquí se ha hablado de Estados Unidos, de ciclones tropicales, de Italia, del calentamiento global, de otras zonas europeas, de climatología ibérica, de modelos meteorológicos, de incendios forestales, de ecología, de naturaleza, de que en mi casa no nieva, de que el IPMA se equivoca, de que el IPMA acierta, de seguridad vial, de tempestades en el Atlántico Norte que no afectaban a Portugal, de oleaje, de estaciones meteorológicas, de los daños que provocó el viento en Francia, de Louisiana, de California, de estaciones de esquí, del Norte de África, nos hemos felicitado la Navidad y el Nuevo Año, y un larguísimo etcétera...¿cuál es el problema con unas previsiones tan llamativas como las de Maraña?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

O GFS a por a cota de neve tão baixa aqui para CB e não há chuva, a cota vai aos 150m


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 13:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...tanto mais quando venho a este forum procurar coisas sobre Portugal e já só vejo fotos de Espanha. Na minha opinião cai fora do tema do forum sobretudo pelo excesso de informação e por baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português e eventos meteorológicos a acontecer neste espaço geográfico. É mito fácil para quem está interessado em Espanha ir procurar noutras fontes, bata um clic, mas aqui pode ser já ruído. Mas claro, isto sou só eu...é só a MINHA opinião, já vi que no forum ninguém mais partilha da minha opinião, mas contudo aqui fica como testemunho  ...já que ninguém pensa igual, claro. Cumprimentos



Com o devido respeito, é realmente isso que pensa ou existe mais qualquer coisa de índole pessoal por detrás destes comentários sem nexo nenhum?
É porque 1º isto é um seguimento *livre* e  foi criado precisamente para tal, 2º A neve que cai em Espanha interessa-nos particularmente, mais que não seja para atenuar a seca no que diz respeito ao caudal do Rio Douro 3º Quem é o aficionado por Meteorologia, que não se deslumbra com fotos e vídeos de fenómenos Meteorológicos seja em que sítio for?

Não consigo entender, essa perseguição cerrada ao membro @Pek da sua parte, ele que tem sido das pessoas mais assíduas deste Fórum e um contributo importantíssimo a todos os níveis. Just saying..


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2018 às 13:16)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...tanto mais quando venho a este forum procurar coisas sobre Portugal e já só vejo fotos de Espanha. Na minha opinião cai fora do tema do forum sobretudo pelo excesso de informação e por baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português e eventos meteorológicos a acontecer neste espaço geográfico. É mito fácil para quem está interessado em Espanha ir procurar noutras fontes, bata um clic, mas aqui pode ser já ruído. Mas claro, isto sou só eu...é só a MINHA opinião, já vi que no forum ninguém mais partilha da minha opinião, mas contudo aqui fica como testemunho  ...já que ninguém pensa igual, claro. Cumprimentos


Então mas por essa lógica todos os seguimentos de outros países deveriam ser banidos, por "baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português". 
E se o problema é "baralhar", então nem falo deste tópico...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

quando se trata de uma participação pontual não tem qualquer mal, até é giro e tal..



Tiagolco disse:


> Então mas por essa lógica todos os seguimentos de outros países deveriam ser banidos, por "baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português".
> E se o problema é "baralhar", então nem falo deste tópico...


----------



## Eclipse (5 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Acho que quem quer informação concisa e objetiva sobre o tempo em Portugal vai aos tópicos de seguimento regional ou aos tópicos de previsão (3 dias, 15 dias, longo prazo). Aqui, do que percebo, é mais um "chill-out" meteorológico onde todos os contributos sobre o tema são bem-vindos


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2018 às 13:32)

jamestorm disse:


> quando se trata de uma participação pontual não tem qualquer mal, até é giro e tal..


Não consigo perceber, desculpa...


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...tanto mais quando venho a este forum procurar coisas sobre Portugal e já só vejo fotos de Espanha. Na minha opinião cai fora do tema do forum sobretudo pelo excesso de informação e por baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português e eventos meteorológicos a acontecer neste espaço geográfico. É mito fácil para quem está interessado em Espanha ir procurar noutras fontes, bata um clic, mas aqui pode ser já ruído. Mas claro, isto sou só eu...é só a MINHA opinião, já vi que no forum ninguém mais partilha da minha opinião, mas contudo aqui fica como testemunho  ...já que ninguém pensa igual, claro. Cumprimentos



Creo que exageras, en absoluto hay tantas fotos de España en los últimos día en el Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, casi todo está en Seguimiento Europeo. Acabo de contabilizarlo y. contando esta intervención, he puesto 12 mensajes (no todos con imágenes) en 34 páginas de tópico (desde el 26 de enero). Cada página de tópico permite almacenar 15 mensajes, por lo que mi intervención en el Seguimento Meteorológico Livre  se reduce a 12 mensajes de un total de 510. Es decir, un 2,35%. No parece mucho 



jamestorm disse:


> quando se trata de uma participação pontual não tem qualquer mal, até é giro e tal..



¿Un 2,35% te parece puntual o generalizado?

Lo que sí puedo comentarte es que con esa forma de pensar ningún foro hoy en día tendría sentido, ni siquiera los de meteorología. Todo lo tienes a un click en la red 

Por otra parte, la información detallada para cada una de las zonas portuguesas la tienes aquí:

Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2018
Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2018
Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2018
Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2018

El foro de Seguimento Livre es para otra cosa y cabe todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Intruso (5 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Ninguém consegue perceber o porque destas criticas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 13:38)

Prefiro ler os posts do @Pek , do que ler 80 páginas de seguimento livre com lamúrias, que é só AA, que não chove, vem aí o deserto é isso que dá valor ao fórum tenho sérias dúvidas que seja isso. 

Diria, que os posts do @Pek , em termos de conteúdo são uma fonte de riqueza enorme, as fotos que ele coloca aqui no fórum, quer da neve, quer das enxurradas em Múrcia, quer das paisagens espanholas. 

@Pek , o problema é que não choras, não fazes lamúrias, não gritas é só AA que isto vai virar deserto e etc. , aí já ninguém criticava.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2018 às 13:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...tanto mais quando venho a este forum procurar coisas sobre Portugal e já só vejo fotos de Espanha. Na minha opinião cai fora do tema do forum sobretudo pelo excesso de informação e por baralhar quem vem realmente para ver informação de relevância sobre o território português e eventos meteorológicos a acontecer neste espaço geográfico. Tanto mais, que a tua participação NEM sequer é feita na língua correcta do forum e por outro lado se eu quiser participar num forum espanhol, nunca seria possível o fazer em português. É no entanto muito fácil para quem está interessado em Espanha, ir procurar noutras fontes, basta um clic, mas aqui pode ser já ruído tanta info desnecessária.
> 
> Mas claro, isto sou só eu...é só a MINHA opinião, já vi que no forum ninguém mais partilha da minha opinião, mas contudo aqui fica como testemunho  ...já que ninguém pensa igual, claro. Cumprimentos



Se o problema é só ver fotos de Espanha, agora eu pergunto: qual foi o seu contributo ao fórum para tentar contrariar esse facto? Alguma vez colocou uma fotografia, uma carta sinóptica?  O que chega a ser triste é o facto de no seu histórico haver mais posts a refilar que vai tudo para Espanha do que posts com infografias ou fotos/vídeos de nowcasting, e vir para aqui refilar que quando chega aqui ao fórum só encontra coisas de Espanha... Coisas de Espanha ou dos "espanholecos"?


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Amigos, sei que isto é um Seguimento Livre, e podemos de forma um pouco mais "solta" expressar as nossas opiniões.
De qualquer forma, é livre, mas é Seguimento *Meteorológico* Livre... Portanto já percebemos as opiniões de cada um, cada um tem direito às suas opiniões, concorde-se ou não, mas vá lá, não vamos passar o resto do dia a encher o tópico com isso. Até porque sabemos como geralmente acabam por aqui as discussões longas demasiado pessoais infelizmente...

Adiante!


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

Adiante , para montalegre vai cair alguma coisa na quinta feira ? Estava a pensar ir la chafurdar na neve e tirar fotos

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

Não quero causar mais problemas, daqui a pouco até de racismo e perseguição pessoal sou acusado.
*penso que está tudo dito, nao estava à espera de outra coisa, só alertei para este facto e deixei a minha opinião...fico-me por aqui neste tema. Acabou.*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente eu continuo sem ver qualquer relevância na sua participação...



Se não houver relevância, a moderação tratará disso. Se os posts o incomodarem, faça como eu: ignorar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

E pronto...não passamos disto!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

Muita nebulosidade a progredir de Nordeste, de notar também o enorme manto branco a cobrir a cordilheira Cantábrica e praticamente todo o Norte de Espanha,


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

criz0r disse:


> Muita nebulosidade a progredir de Nordeste, de notar também o enorme manto branco a cobrir a cordilheira Cantábrica e praticamente todo o Norte de Espanha,



Fijaos en el _lake effect_ de manual en el Cantábrico:


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

Justo frente a la zona de Peniche hay un intento de formación de ese mismo efecto. No es completo, pero se aprecia, sobre todo comparado con las calmas que hay frente a Porto, que funciona como zona inicial marítima "cálida" de recolección o alimentación de la masa de aire frío que genera el efecto. Es una lástima que no haya algo de tierra y algo de relieve al sur que generase efecto orográfico.

Edito: Algo similar a la Cordillera Cantábrica (valdría incluso menor relieve y altitud) que existiera ahora mismo en disposición este-oeste durante unas decenas o centenares de kilómetros frente a las costas del Cabo da Roca, estaría cargando ahora mismo bastante nieve.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Pek disse:


> Justo frente a la zona de Peniche hay un intento de formación de ese mismo efecto. No es completo, pero se aprecia, sobre todo comparado con las calmas que hay frente a Porto, que funciona como zona inicial marítima "cálida" de recolección o alimentación de la masa de aire frío que genera el efecto. Es una lástima que no haya algo de tierra y algo de relieve al sur que generase efecto orográfico.
> 
> Edito: Algo similar a la Cordillera Cantábrica (valdría incluso menor relieve y altitud) que existiera ahora mismo en disposición este-oeste durante unas decenas o centenares de kilómetros frente a las costas del Cabo da Roca, estaría cargando ahora mismo bastante nieve.



Verdade. Vê-se perfeitamente nas imagens esse efeito a poucas milhas de Peniche. Houvesse mais ar frio e mais precipitação e a história seria diferente.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

E pronto, já foi quase tudo por água abaixo... estivemos uns dias na lua, agora descemos à terra.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> E pronto, já foi quase tudo por água abaixo... estivemos uns dias na lua, agora descemos à terra.


Mas isso já tinha ido e não foi nesta saída... Quanto á neve, agora quanto ás mínimas a coisa promete principalmente quinta.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mas isso já tinha ido e não foi nesta saída... Quanto á neve, agora quanto ás mínimas a coisa promete principalmente quinta.


Sim eu sei...


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

Sim, a saída das 12Z foi terrível. Mesmo a médio prazo não está nada famosa mas isso já são outros horizontes.
O suspeito do costume foi factor decisivo mais uma vez, este bloqueio já começa a ser impressionante.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 17:50)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, a saída das 12Z foi terrível. Mesmo a médio prazo não está nada famosa mas isso já são outros horizontes.
> O suspeito do costume foi factor decisivo mais uma vez, este bloqueio já começa a ser impressionante.


"Começa"...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2018 às 17:51)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, a saída das 12Z foi terrível. Mesmo a médio prazo não está nada famosa mas isso já são outros horizontes.
> O suspeito do costume foi factor decisivo mais uma vez, este bloqueio já começa a ser impressionante.


A primeira quinzena está apresentada e será seca, aliás este mês tem tudo para ser novamente seco, esperemos que não, mas é o mais provável.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

Para a 2ª quinzena mais vale olhar aqui,







Evite-se o GFS e as suas saídas a médio prazo, é a palha do costume.


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

Tendo em conta as perspectivas de nos próximos 5 dias se confirmar um split do vórtice solar estratosférico associado a SSW, não vale a pena olhar é para nenhum modelo a pensar na segunda quinzena. 

Não estou a dizer que vá garantir alguma coisa interessante no nosso cantinho, mas se já estamos fartos de ver que em condições "normais" não vale a pena prognósticos nem "sentenças" a esse prazo, muito menos com esta perpectiva, que pode implicar um "baralhar das cartas" quase total. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

A neve também pode ser muito complicada bem como trazer problemas vários, mas é de facto engraçado ver e estar na neve.
Acontece de muito em muito longe, mas outros dias virão certamente, se calhar estas situações não serão as melhores para nós, o frio de facto vem
mas também não é nada do outro mundo.
Lembro-me que quando nevou aqui o frio era bastante superior, mas pronto é o que é.
A modelaçao também não será a melhor mas é o que temos, agora chuva sim chuva creio que nos faz muita falta e sem ela estaremos tramados,
Veremos o futuro, e atenção que o frio ainda não se foi embora muitas voltas e voltinhas os modelos dão em apenas uma saída.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

*Tempo frio leva Proteção Civil a emitir aviso à população
*
HÁ 3 HORAS POR MELISSA LOPES

Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) avisa a população sobre os efeitos expectáveis da vaga de fio que se intensifica a partir de hoje e deixa conselhos úteis para fazer face ao clima em segurança.

O tempo frio que se vai acentuar a partir desta segunda-feira, de acordo com as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), levou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a emitir um aviso à população sobre os efeitos expetáveis e os cuidados a ter, especialmente, nos próximos dias.

É esperada, a partir de esta segunda-feira, uma diminuição da temperatura mínima, com valores a situar-se entre os -7 e os 2º C nas regiões do interior norte e centro e entre os 0 e os 4ºC nas regiões do Sul do litoral Norte e Centro e formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

Face a este cenário, avisa a Proteção Civil, podem verificar-se situações de intoxicação por inalação de gases devido a inadequada ventilação de habitações com recurso a lareiras e braseiras; incêndio em habitações em resultado da má utilização de lareiras e braseiras ou de avarias elétricas e formação de gelo em troços de estradas com ensombramento permanente.

A ANPC recorda que o eventual impato destes efeitos pode ser minimizado através da adoção de medidas de autoproteção e comportamentos adequados, tais como:


Evitar exposição prolongada ao frio e às mudanças bruscas de temperatura;
Vestir várias camadas de roupa, folgada e adaptada à temperatura ambiente;
Proteger as extremidades do corpo com gorro, cachecol, luvas e meias quentes; Ingerir sopas e bebidas quentes e evitar o consumo de álcool;
Usar vestuário adequado por parte de trabalhadores que exerçam atividades ao ar livre e evitar que exerçam esforços excessivos durante as tarefas que realizem;
Tomar especial atenção aos aquecimentos com combustão (braseiras e lareiras), os quais podem causar intoxicação e conduzir à morte devido à acumulação de monóxido de carbono;
Assegurar a adequada ventilação das habitações;
Evitar o uso de dispositivos de aquecimento antes de dormir, cuidando de os desligar da corrente antes de deitar;
Adotar uma condução defensiva e ter especial atenção aos locais da estrada suscetíveis de formação de gelo;
Atender aos familiares e vizinhos que possam necessitar de auxílio e apoio, nomeadamente pessoas mais idosas e em condições de maior isolamento;
Dedicar especial atenção aos grupos da população mais vulneráveis, como as crianças, idosos e as pessoas portadoras de patologias crónicas, bem como os sem-abrigo;
Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e aos conselhos e recomendações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=951749


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Aquela frente de sexta estragou tudo...a minha esperança estacá nesse dia!
Lá vou ter de esperar pelo último nevao la para março...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Aquela frente de sexta estragou tudo...a minha esperança estacá nesse dia!
> Lá vou ter de esperar pelo último nevao la para março...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Frustrante é isso! No ano passado foi preciso ser quase em abril para nevar aos 300m  situações daquelas nesta altura e as cotas seriam bem menores


----------



## Marco pires (5 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

viva,

só um aparte e para não fazer renascer o recente celeuma com o amigo PeK, concordo com tudo o que foi dito anteriormente, apenas acho que podia tentar nas suas participações escrever o mais possível em português, afinal é a língua oficial do nosso pais e obviamente do fórum, fora isso tudo numa boa


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

Marco pires disse:


> viva,
> 
> só um aparte e para não fazer renascer o recente celeuma com o amigo PeK, concordo com tudo o que foi dito anteriormente, apenas acho que podia tentar nas suas participações escrever o mais possível em português, afinal é a língua oficial do nosso pais e obviamente do fórum, fora isso tudo numa boa



Primeiro em textos curtos, nos longos será mais difícil 


Dude, Where's My Car? (Onde Tá o Carro, Meu?). Maraña (León)







Dude, Where's My Bus? (Onde Tá o Autocarro, Meu?). Saldes (Barcelona) 







Mais imagens no Seguimento Europa-2018


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

É desta que vejo um furacão em Fevereiro 

De resto, e quanto ao @Pek, mais uma tempestade em copo d'água. Está tudo irritável e, como tal, há que haver descontração.

Pessoalmente só tenho pena que o indivíduo em questão viva em Menorca. E eu que estava pensando numa _wall_...


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

tarde mas é sempre em boa hora.

se a destruição do vórtice polar for efetiva, será de grande alento para o campo a reativação das frentes frias vindas do atlântico.

Quem começe a chover o mais rápido possível.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

Agreste disse:


> tarde mas é sempre em boa hora.
> 
> se a destruição do vórtice polar for efetiva, será de grande alento para o campo a reativação das frentes frias vindas do atlântico.
> 
> Quem começe a chover o mais rápido possível.


Mas que tipo de padrão/consequências traria isso de que falam?


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

Muito sonham.. Nos modelos nem na ilha da fantasia se vê alteração a este tempo seco. Muito que chova na Primavera já vem tarde.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

Orion disse:


> Pessoalmente só tenho pena que o indivíduo em questão viva em Menorca. E eu que estava pensando numa _wall_...



 Construção complicada


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

fog disse:


> Sou muito pouco assíduo nos comentários: _mea culpa_. Contudo, não posso deixar em branco, sem uma palavra, o despropositado incómodo manifestado aqui por referências meteorológicas dos nossos "hermanos". É verdade ter a Península Ibérica diversas nacionalidades e dois estados independentes, de qualquer forma há uma unidade geográfica inquestionável e incontornável. Esquecer isso, menorizar os acontecimentos meteorológicos que sucedem em toda a Península Ibérica, parece-me pouco lúcido e com falta de sustento e verdade científica. No meu entender, nesse aspecto, todas as contribuições são de saudar. Pena, sim, não haver mais. O meu mais vivo agradecimento ao Pek pelas suas inestimáveis intervenções.



Concordo plenamente, O planeta TERRA é um SISTEMA GLOBAL, Já todos deviam saber disso.


----------



## Teya (5 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Prefiro ler os posts do @Pek , do que ler 80 páginas de seguimento livre com lamúrias, que é só AA, que não chove, vem aí o deserto é isso que dá valor ao fórum tenho sérias dúvidas que seja isso.
> 
> Diria, que os posts do @Pek , em termos de conteúdo são uma fonte de riqueza enorme, as fotos que ele coloca aqui no fórum, quer da neve, quer das enxurradas em Múrcia, quer das paisagens espanholas.
> 
> @Pek , o problema é que não choras, não fazes lamúrias, não gritas é só AA que isto vai virar deserto e etc. , aí já ninguém criticava.



Faço minhas, as suas palavras! Obrigada ao @Pek por todos os registos e participação em vários tópicos do fórum, é sem dúvida uma mais-valia para este fórum.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

Teya disse:


> Faço suas, as minhas palavras! Obrigada ao @Pek por todos os registos e participação em vários tópicos do fórum, é sem dúvida uma mais-valia para este fórum.



Obrigado!!


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2018 às 01:43)

Pek disse:


> De verdad que lo de la nieve en algunas zonas del tercio norte ibérico puede acabar siendo brutal al final de este episodio. En el último vídeo de los ciervos y en este mensaje podéis ver cómo está ya la localidad de Maraña, a reventar de nieve, pero es que la previsión automática de AEMET para los próximos 7 días es ésta  :


PeK não faças caso ao comentários inúteis. És um grande membro deste forum,  e toda a tua informação é interessante, apaixonada, e útil. Vivendo a 30km da Galiza e tendo muitos e bons amigos espanhóis, desejo e espero que continues a presentear nos com o teu trabalho.

Un saludo hermano!


----------



## AMFC (6 Fev 2018 às 09:31)

100% do continente encontra-se em seca, portanto os dados oficiais após final de Janeiro confirmam que a situação é muito má. Com Fevereiro a tender para mais do mesmo não vejo como uma primavera, mesmo que chuvosa, possa reverter a situação.

Dados IPMA :

Em relação à precipitação o mês de janeiro classificou-se como seco, com um valor médio de
precipitação em Portugal continental (76.5 mm) que corresponde a 65 % do valor normal (Figura 4).
Nos últimos 15 anos, apenas em 5 anos o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em janeiro foi
superior ao valor normal (1971-2000).
*De referir que é o 10º mês consecutivo com valores de precipitação mensal inferiores ao normal*
(Figura 5).
De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, no final do mês de janeiro (Figura 6 e Tabela 1),
verificou-se, em relação a 15 de janeiro, um aumento da área em situação de seca severa, em
particular nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
No final deste mês cerca de 56% do território estava em seca severa, 40% em seca moderada e 4%
em seca fraca


----------



## Brito (6 Fev 2018 às 09:44)

IPMA coloca previsão de neve para sexta em Viseu...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 10:16)

*Na Madeira também nevou. Termómetros marcaram -2ºC*
*https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/599467*


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

Brito disse:


> IPMA coloca previsão de neve para sexta em Viseu...



Em Portalegre também


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 10:43)

Muita neve (a vermelho na 2ª imagem) nas montanhas de Marrocos e (do norte) da Argélia.













> From January 26 to  January 31, Morocco has experienced stormy and heavy snowfalls and rainfalls.
> 
> The ministry said that the snow thickness ranged from 50 to 200 centimeters in some regions, especially in the high and medium Atlas.



 https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2018/02/240029/snow-spreads-across-morocco-blocks-38-roads/


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 11:30)

Brito disse:


> IPMA coloca previsão de neve para sexta em Viseu...


Para Lamego também ...
Deve ser devaneio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 11:57)

Os meus objetivos para este inverno eram experenciar -10°C e/ou presenciar queda de neve... será que ainda se cumpre esta semana?  A aemet acaba se subir a probabilidade de precipitação na fronteira norte para 45% amanhã de tarde, cota 300. Se houver indícios de precipitação vou atrás dela  Na quinta as mínimas prometem, vento nulo e muito frio em altura... vou fazer registos nos "buracos" ao redor daqui


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2018 às 12:12)

jamestorm disse:


> só acho estranho que se tenha dito que vinha uma vaga de frio qdo não está frio assim por ai alem...resta saber o que se vai passar nos próximos dias. Ou ja se esqueceram do que é frio a  serio?
> Sigo já com 11 graus e parece-me q vai subir bem



Não é nenhuma situação de frio excepcional, sim é verdade. Até aí tudo bem.
E qual é a novidade que as mínimas mais baixas (pelo menos a cotas baixas) são obtidas em situações de inversão térmica com tempo totalmente estável e anticiclónico, e acima de tudo sem vento???
Esta situação tem bastante frio a vários níveis, mas não é totalmente estável, tem bastante vento, mínimas mais agressivas só em cotas altas ou nas regiões do interior Norte/Centro. Qual a surpresa?
Quando o vento acalmar a partir do meio da semana zonas mais baixas poderão sim ter algumas mínimas mais baixas.

Daí a fazer este alarido todo que não está frio etc etc. Calma lá!!!
Aliás, frio não é só mínimas baixas, é também máximas baixas. E de certeza que as máximas estão bem mais baixas por todo o lado do que nesses dias estáveis sem vento onde se dão mínimas mais interessantes. E se calhar até as temperaturas médias diárias o estão...







Não me parece que nesses dias de mínimas gélidas com tempo anticiclónico totalmente estável sem vento as temperaturas médias diurnas sejam mais baixas que essas sinceramente...  Dias com temperatura média diária abaixo dos 10º em todo o território não me parece que sejam propriamente comuns em Portugal continental.... (excepto locais com nevoeiro persistente).

Portanto desculpem lá, mas olhando para esse mapa... Sim, para os padrões portugueses, está frio, e generalizado, e ainda por cima acentuado pelo intenso vento.

Para o comum cidadão, e para as actividades em geral da população o que é mais gravoso e desconfortável, inventando um exemplo genérico?
_
1) Um dia sem vento, de sol, com mínima de -3º e máxima de 13º
2) Um dia com algumas nuvens, muito ventoso, com mínima de 2º e máxima de 7º._

Não tenho grandes dúvidas em dizer que o 2º dia é mais desconfortável para a generalidade da população, tendo em conta os horários mais normais de actividade das pessoas, e acima de tudo tendo em conta que no 2º caso não há qualquer período diurno de algum "conforto térmico", ao contrário do 1º, em que o dia até é bastante "agradável", e que poucas pessoas vão sofrer assim tanto desconforto térmico no período mais frio nocturno.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 12:25)

dopedagain disse:


> PeK não faças caso ao comentários inúteis. És um grande membro deste forum,  e toda a tua informação é interessante, apaixonada, e útil. Vivendo a 30km da Galiza e tendo muitos e bons amigos espanhóis, desejo e espero que continues a presentear nos com o teu trabalho.
> 
> Un saludo hermano!



Obrigado, hermano!! 

Conexão diária com o frigorífico


----------



## martinus (6 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

E evidente que está frio. Aqui em casa o sensor exterior vai nos 7,8 C. e já não deve subir puto. Em Braga a definição de "frio de Janeiro" é precisamente esta - máximas baixas -, porque aqui as mínimas de Inverno poucas vezes são negativas. Mas espera-se mínima negativa para amanhã à noite, por isso...


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/neve/

O vitorbaia na sua página do Facebook fala sobre a esperança e possibilidade de neve abaixo dos 1000 metros, na madrugada de quinta para sexta ...
Será ? Vamos aguardar ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

Na madrugada de sexta a cota vai estar bem abaixo dos 1000m, diria que ao inicio da chuva poderá andar em torno dos 500 ou 600m com um bom nevao em trás-os-montes principalmente na região de Bragança


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Olá a todos

Não sei bem se estou a fazer esta questão no tópico correcto (se não for agradeço que a mudem) mas cá vai...
No próximo sábado vou dar inicio a uma viagem de carro para longe que me levará ao norte de França , á Normandia...
Passarei no centro de Portugal e no centro de Espanha, portanto...
A questão será, irei apanhar ainda neve a cair, ou só locais com se calhar ainda bastante neve...quais são as previsões para sábado para todo o dia???
Obrigado


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

tucha disse:


> No próximo sábado vou dar inicio a uma viagem de carro para longe que me levará ao norte de França , á Normandia...



Boa tarde

Em princípio, terá uma viagem agitada, pois as previsões são de continuação de precipitações de neve, principalmente no Norte de Espanha e em França.
Quanto a previsões, nada como consultar os sites meteorológicos de Espanha e de França. Também convêm consultar bem os avisos de trânsito em Espanha e em França.  
Espero ter ajudado e boa viagem


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Em princípio, terá uma viagem agitada, pois as previsões são de continuação de precipitações de neve, principalmente no Norte de Espanha e em França.
> Quanto a previsões, nada como consultar os sites meteorológicos de Espanha e de França. Também convêm consultar bem os avisos de trânsito em Espanha e em França.
> Espero ter ajudado e boa viagem


 
Obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Boas.

Ainda não vi ninguém a referir isso, mas os modelos, principalmente o GFS vêem aguaceiros e neve a cotas baixas amanhã a partir da tarde.

A ver vamos.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

tucha disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Não sei bem se estou a fazer esta questão no tópico correcto (se não for agradeço que a mudem) mas cá vai...
> No próximo sábado vou dar inicio a uma viagem de carro para longe que me levará ao norte de França , á Normandia...
> ...



Ainda é um pouco cedo, mas ...






Neve no chão haverá com certeza, mas dependerá da ruta exata. Eu aconselho-te visitar estes sites o dia da viagem:

http://infocar.dgt.es/etraffic/
http://meteoruta.aemet.es

Agora mesmo é assim:





330 áreas com problemas de tràfego por neve ou gelo.

Cumprimentos

P.D.: Desculpa-me pelo meu mau português


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 15:41)

tucha disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Não sei bem se estou a fazer esta questão no tópico correcto (se não for agradeço que a mudem) mas cá vai...
> No próximo sábado vou dar inicio a uma viagem de carro para longe que me levará ao norte de França , á Normandia...
> ...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto a previsões, nada como consultar os sites meteorológicos de Espanha e de França.



 http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

Pek disse:


> Ainda é um pouco cedo, mas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O portugues está ótimo, mas podes continuar a falar espanhol que toda a gente percebe


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2018 às 16:02)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ainda não vi ninguém a referir isso, mas os modelos, principalmente o GFS vêem aguaceiros e neve a cotas baixas amanhã a partir da tarde.
> 
> A ver vamos.


Melhorou um bocado mas tudo incerto....
..aquela zona mais interior do Douro litoral...talvez poderá ter uma surpresa! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Melhorou um bocado mas tudo incerto....
> ..aquela zona mais interior do Douro litoral...talvez poderá ter uma surpresa!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


De acompanhar mesmo, vários modelos o prevêm mas será uma lotaria, onde e se chover será neve acima dos 400m parece... O aemet tem vindo a aumentar a probabilidade de chuva na fronteira e mete cota 300.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 16:12)

tucha disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Não sei bem se estou a fazer esta questão no tópico correcto (se não for agradeço que a mudem) mas cá vai...
> No próximo sábado vou dar inicio a uma viagem de carro para longe que me levará ao norte de França , á Normandia...
> ...



Ah, é recomendável, e quase essencial, eu diria, ter pneus de neve o correntes para a viagem. 




Luso Meteo disse:


> O portugues está ótimo, mas podes continuar a falar espanhol que toda a gente percebe



Obrigado. Não obstante, vou tentar poco a poco com textos curtos. Agora estou escrevendo um livro em catalão e tenho alguma (muita ) confusão com os três idiomas


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

A coisa promete para amanhã,


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

O IPMA parece-me otimista em relação ao dia de sexta-feira, na previsão descritiva diz que a cota deverá andar pelos 1000-1200m e depois desce para os 600-800m já em regime de aguaceiros.

Quanto ao dia de amanhã concordo com o @Charlie Moreira , algumas regiões poderão ter surpresas...


----------



## tucha (6 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Eu sei que é um pouco cedo ainda para previsões e que tudo é incerto, mas como vi o Storm Chaser a falar em cotas de neve baixas para sexta feira, pensei que se poderia ter uma ideia mais ou menos certa para a situação de Sábado...

Mas sim, sei que deverei ir acompanhando  aqui o Forum e que deverei ver as previsões mais em cima do dia...:-)

Mas muito obrigado pelas informações, e a ah, o teu português é óptimo. :-)



Pek disse:


> Ainda é um pouco cedo, mas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

tucha disse:


> Eu sei que é um pouco cedo ainda para previsões e que tudo é incerto, mas como vi o Storm Chaser a falar em cotas de neve baixas para sexta feira, pensei que se poderia ter uma ideia mais ou menos certa para a situação de Sábado...
> 
> Mas sim, sei que deverei ir acompanhando  aqui o Forum e que deverei ver as previsões mais em cima do dia...:-)
> 
> Mas muito obrigado pelas informações, e a ah, o teu português é óptimo. :-)



 Cota um pouco mais baixa logo as primeiras horas da chuva que depois durante o dia vai disparar ja para cotas altas e ai já sem chuva, Sábado vai ser tranquilo, já a partir do norte de Espanha a historia pode ser outra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Creio que Bragança terá neve sexta-feira. Mais uma situação clássica de frente a embater em muito frio instalado, frio e o que não falta desta vez, os modelos têm muita dificuldade nestas situações.
E Bragança costuma dar-se bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Como não encontrei seguimento para os incêndios em 2018, decidi informar aqui. Incêndio na Serra de S. Mamede, bem próximo do Alto (1.025m)... Num dos dias mais frios do ano, um incêndio florestal cuja coluna de fumo era visível desde Arronches. Simplesmente surreal...


----------



## srr (6 Fev 2018 às 17:49)

Já se conhece a fama dos especialistas em Direito: quando se juntam dois juristas, ficamos com três opiniões. 
Daí a pergunta célebre: para que é que se inventaram os juristas?
Para dar credibilidade aos meteorologistas.

Este velho ditado exprime bem a dificuldade de fazer Previsões.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 18:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Como não encontrei seguimento para os incêndios em 2018, decidi informar aqui. Incêndio na Serra de S. Mamede, bem próximo do Alto (1.025m)... Num dos dias mais frios do ano, um incêndio florestal cuja coluna de fumo era visível desde Arronches. Simplesmente surreal...



O tópico já existe:

*Seguimento - Incêndios 2018*

**


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Fev 2018 às 18:08)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado. Não obstante, vou tentar poco a poco com textos curtos. Agora estou escrevendo um livro em catalão e tenho alguma (muita ) confusão com os três idiomas



Se toda a gente fosse tão exigente com o seu próprio Português como é com o teu, este fórum era uma publicação literária...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

MSantos disse:


> O tópico já existe:
> 
> *Seguimento - Incêndios 2018*
> 
> **



Pois, mas através do telemóvel não consegui localizar...
Agradecia que o Staff transferi-se a minha mensagem para esse tópico, sff.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 22:19)

O carro do Elon Musk com um boneco lá dentro. Ambos a orbitar a Terra.


----------



## tone (6 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


E consequências?


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 00:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se toda a gente fosse tão exigente com o seu próprio Português como é com o teu, este fórum era uma publicação literária...







tucha disse:


> Eu sei que é um pouco cedo ainda para previsões e que tudo é incerto, mas como vi o Storm Chaser a falar em cotas de neve baixas para sexta feira, pensei que se poderia ter uma ideia mais ou menos certa para a situação de Sábado...
> 
> Mas sim, sei que deverei ir acompanhando  aqui o Forum e que deverei ver as previsões mais em cima do dia...:-)
> 
> Mas muito obrigado pelas informações, e a ah, o teu português é óptimo. :-)



Se você não se importa responderei em espanhol para que eu possa me expressar melhor e desenvolver o conteúdo:

Necesitaría saber la carretera por la que quieres transitar cuando entres en España para poder indicarte mejor. De todas formas, en principio el mejor trayecto debería ser acercándose hasta Madrid y, desde allí, subir por la A-1 hasta la frontera con Francia. El tramo más peligroso por el tema de la nieve sería el que discurre entre Buitrago del Lozoya (Madrid) y Tolosa (Guipúzcoa). Son unos 400 km, más o menos y estará nevado. Con los modelos actuales el sábado se esperan nevadas débiles con cota 500 m en el entorno de Buitrago y cota 300 m en la provincia de Burgos. En las provincias de Álava y Guipúzcoa la cota estaría en los 150-200 m y los chubascos serían intermitentes y puntualmente moderados. Eso sería el sábado. En conjunto no se esperan nevadas destacadas ese día en esas zonas, serían más de tipo débil o incluso ocasional, fundamentalmente por la mañana, yendo a menos con el paso de las horas hasta desparecer casi completamente por la tarde. Una vez en Francia, por la zona que vas a transitar, no tendrás problemas de nieve (son zonas menos nivosas que la anterior que te detallaba). Es probable, además, que a partir del domingo por la mañana tengas lluvia por la zona occidental francesa con la entrada de un frente desde el Atlántico.

Muy importante lo de los neumáticos de invierno y las cadenas, aunque después del episodio que se está viviendo, no parece el peor día para viajar. Parecerá hasta bueno 

Esto es lo que se ve a día de hoy, pero puede ir cambiando. Estaremos atentos.



Mudando de assunto, parece que o frigorífico se queixa :


A notícia completa com imagens no Seguimento da Europa.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 09:01)

GFS na saída 0 a colocar mais precipitação na semana do carnaval !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 09:48)

tone disse:


> E consequências?


As consequências já foram explicadas, principalmente no seguimento a longo prazo.


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2018 às 10:07)

Por enquanto nao parece haver grandes consequencias! Os modelos nao apontam nada de especial. E frio parece estar a alocar-se para variar nos US e Leste da Russia


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 10:15)

hurricane disse:


> Por enquanto nao parece haver grandes consequencias! Os modelos nao apontam nada de especial. E frio parece estar a alocar-se para variar nos US e Leste da Russia


Óbvio, nem para a Europa Central quanto mais para este cantinho de calor que é Portugal... Ao menos se desse chuva, é que frio para aqui é esquecer como se viu esta semana.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Óbvio, nem para a Europa Central quanto mais para este cantinho de calor que é Portugal... Ao menos se desse chuva, é que frio para aqui é esquecer como se viu esta semana.


Na saída 0 o GFS coloca chuva alguns dias !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## tone (7 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As consequências já foram explicadas, principalmente no seguimento a longo prazo.


Lamento a minha ignorância. Mas definitivamente não percebo. Esta animação enquadra-se no curto/médio prazo, com uma “bola roxa” sobre nós. Mas nos modelos não se passa “nada” no prazo correspondente. Presumo então que seja insignificante e que de pouco sirva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

tone disse:


> Lamento a minha ignorância. Mas definitivamente não percebo. Esta animação enquadra-se no curto/médio prazo, com uma “bola roxa” sobre nós. Mas nos modelos não se passa “nada” no prazo correspondente. Presumo então que seja insignificante e que de pouco sirva.


Não é uma questão de ignorância. Este fenómeno da divisão do vórtice polar e do rápido aquecimento troposférico é um assunto complicado mesmo para quem percebe. Isto é sempre uma lotaria onde vão parar as massas de ar polar em rápida descida para latitudes médias...


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Em relação a este tema dos SSW's, alguma bibliografia:

https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/JCLI3996.1

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2015JD024178/full

http://www.atmos.colostate.edu/~davet/ao/ThompsonPapers/ThompsonBaldwinWallace.pdf




Não é de interpretação muito fácil, mas aparte de toda a parte técnica mais complexa, algumas das figuras que se podem encontrar são relativamente intuitivas, nomeadamente campos de pressão associados aos eventos, como por exemplo a Fig.10 do 1º artigo.


De qualquer forma, apesar do tipo de resposta de um _vortex split_ ser em geral o aparecimento de altas pressões em altas latitudes, e portanto tendência para mais inversões do fluxo zonal, _Jetstream_ mais a sul, mais frio e mais precipitação nas latitudes médias baixas, isto não ocorre simultaneamente em todo o hemisfério. Haverão zonas mais favorecidas que outras. Pode nem sequer "no nosso cantinho" ocorrer nada de significativo...

Pelos estudos feitos, os _vortex splits_ são mais favoráveis para Portugal que os _vortex displacements_, portanto será bastante azar se pelo menos não tivermos algumas semanas mais agitadas e chuvosas. Mas nada é garantido, mesmo nada, só esperar para ver.
E é normal que ainda não apareça grande coisa nos modelos, o fenómeno é na alta atmosfera, e demora alguma tempo a propagar-se à baixa atmosfera, raramente menos de 10 dias.

Penso que no final dos paineis do GFS já comecem a aparecer alguns sinais de "agitação" da atmosfera, e de aumento da pressão nas altas latitudes. Mas resta-nos apenas aguardar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2018 às 11:16)

O IPMA a colocar possibilidade de neve em Chaves amanhã à noite.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA a colocar possibilidade de neve em Chaves amanhã à noite.


Ainda tenho dúvidas, mas espero que sim ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 11:45)

rozzo disse:


> Em relação a este tema dos SSW's, alguma bibliografia:
> 
> https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/JCLI3996.1
> 
> ...


Será bastante azar? Neste país azar não falta parece... Azar do AA que leva á seca, azar das montanhas espanholas que destroem a precipitação que vem para cá, azar de ter incêndios em tudo o que é sitío e ninguém sabe como (foi o raio), azar dos rios que andam poluídos e os políticos não sabem de quê (do espírito santo parece), etc etc... Sabem que mais? Se isso originar alguma coisa de bom seria, até, *bastante sorte*...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA a colocar possibilidade de neve em Chaves amanhã à noite.



Ontem também afirmava que Portalegre teria essa possibilidade, à revelia dos diferentes modelos, os quais prevêem a subida rápida da cota de neve após a entrada da frente quente. Pode ser que em Chaves, dada a latitude e o frio instalado, haja alguma precipitação após a frente quente, mas é melhor não fazer ilusões...


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Também têm acontecido coisas excepcionalmente boas:

- A seca enalteceu os problemas da poluição que existe em alguns rios e (e já se estão finalmente a tomar medidas concretas para combater esse problema).

-Devido aos incêndios, tem havido uma campanha (praticamente sem precedentes) de plantação de espécies autóctones, que se estende a diversas partes do país (envolvendo particulares e municípios).

E quanto à neve e ao frio (ou falta dele), isso depende de muitos factores (e nada se pode fazer em relação a isso)...
Vendo a coisa pelo lado bom, Portugal, assume aqui um papel (praticamente único na Europa) de refúgio climático contra os rigores de inverno.


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

3º aos 925 hPa no GC. Aguaceiros pós-frontais mas com alguma sorte até que podia cair alguma neve nos pontos mais altos do G. Ocidental.






Infelizmente é um devaneio do modelo


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 14:43)

O frigorífico continua a gerar _frost  





_
Evolução dos últimos 6 dias





La Pernía (1100 metros, Palencia)


O Douro está de parabéns


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

O último SSW ocorreu, se não me engano, em Jan de 2013.

Enquanto que a configuração de Fev, por esta altura, já deve ser familiar a muitos...






... Março foi tão instável que até a imagem fica esquisita:











Mar de 2013 foi um mês extremamente chuvoso. Irá haver repetição? Não se levantem do assento


----------



## bapthista (7 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Aguaceiro de neve em Amarante, aos 350 metros . Durou cerca de 2 minutos


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

bapthista disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve em Amarante, aos 350 metros . Durou cerca de 2 minutos


A prova de que poderia haver surpresas no litoral, se houvesse precipitação...


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

Orion disse:


> O último SSW ocorreu, se não me engano, em Jan de 2013.
> 
> Enquanto que a configuração de Fev, por esta altura, já deve ser familiar a muitos...
> 
> ...


Esse foi o ultimo Inverno frio e nevado aqui na Belgica com um mega nevao ja em meados de Marco. Pode ser que tenha sorte desta vez. Mas com o SSW a ocorrer ja em meados de fevereiro e nao em Janeiro. Com o avancar do tempo o frio comeca a ser menor.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2018 às 15:38)

Orion disse:


> O último SSW ocorreu, se não me engano, em Jan de 2013.
> 
> Enquanto que a configuração de Fev, por esta altura, já deve ser familiar a muitos...
> 
> ...



Penso que houve um _split do VP_ deste tipo em Março de 2016, sendo que o resultado foi um Abril frio e chuvoso. Se não estou em erro nas datas...


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que houve um _split do VP_ deste tipo em Março de 2016, sendo que o resultado foi um Abril frio e chuvoso. Se não estou em erro nas datas...


Sendo assim poderemos ter um março chuvoso este ano !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 15:53)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que houve um _split do VP_ deste tipo em Março de 2016, sendo que o resultado foi um Abril frio e chuvoso. Se não estou em erro nas datas...








Análogo se bem que Abril foi relativamente seco 'aqui' ao contrário de Março de 2013.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 16:08)

rozzo disse:


> E mais um bom nevão a cotas médias em Marrocos, para nos proporcionar mais algumas fotos de neve no deserto, para desespero de muitos foristas!



Off-Topic: Culpa tem o D. Sebastião de se perder no nevoeiro 

@rozzo, esta circulação de massas de ar polar, evitando Portugal Continental, é habitual?? Creio que, este ano, estamos com várias situações idênticas...


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2018 às 16:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Culpa tem o D. Sebastião de se perder no nevoeiro
> 
> @rozzo, esta circulação de massas de ar polar, evitando Portugal Continental, é habitual?? Creio que, este ano, estamos com várias situações idênticas...



Mas a massa de ar polar não está a "evitar" Portugal. Estamos "mergulhados" nela....

Não estamos é a ter nenhuma depressão favorável a conjugar-se com a presença dela. E o que está naquelas imagens com muitos aguaceiros no mar em direcção às Canárias e Marrocos não se trata de nada "anormal". É precisamente pela massa de ar polar estar a passar por cima de nós que acontece. Simplesmente sobre Portugal, uma vez que o solo está frio, o gradiente vertical não permite grande instabilidade, tirando estes ligeiros aguaceiros nas horas mais quentes do dia. Sobre o mar quente acontece sim esse gradiente favorável e instabilidade a formar todos esses aguaceiros. Marrocos e Canárias (e Madeira também) estão "simplesmente no caminho"...


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

Na sexta feira se a superfície frontal viesse de SW daria certamente umas belas nevadas, com uma depressão pouco cavada, normalmente mete vento de leste durante algum tempo... já tenho saudades dessas entradas com este frio continental.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

rozzo disse:


> Mas a massa de ar polar não está a "evitar" Portugal. Estamos "mergulhados" nela....



Expliquei-me mal , mas explicar-te muito bem . Obrigado.
Só mais "um aparte": caso tivesse havido precipitação em Portugal Continental e os índices de humidade no solo fossem superiores, em vez desta situação de seca generalizada, teríamos mais possibilidade de precipitação nas horas centrais do dia??


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Só mais "um aparte": caso tivesse havido precipitação em Portugal Continental e os índices de humidade no solo fossem superiores, em vez desta situação de seca generalizada, teríamos mais possibilidade de precipitação nas horas centrais do dia??



Na teoria sim, aumentaria a humidade disponível.
Mas sinceramente, não sei com que relevância. Provavelmente muito pouca comparada com a dinâmica/sinóptica em si...

Na verdade estamos a ter aguaceiros "ligeiramente convectivos" tanto no Norte (onde há bastante humidade nos solos) como no Sotavento Algarvio (onde a seca é dramática). Portanto parece-me que a percentagem de relevância do que dizes será quase insignificante por comparação com o forçamento sinóptico. Esse sim que está a criar esta ligeira convecção sobre terra, e a convecção intensa no mar.

De qualquer forma, já vi estudos sobre isso, e não é de todo irrelevante, em particular noutros contextos. Penso que poderá ser mais relevante em precipitação convectiva de primavera ou de estação quente, onde existe a chamada "reciclagem" de humidade no solo para alimentar nova precipitação. Mas é um assunto complexo, e tenho dúvidas que mudasse muito no contexto deste episódio... Mas posso estar totalmente errado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 16:51)

rozzo disse:


> De qualquer forma, já vi estudos sobre isso, e não é de todo irrelevante, em particular noutros contextos. Penso que poderá ser mais relevante em precipitação convectiva de primavera ou de estação quente, onde existe a chamada "reciclagem" de humidade no solo para alimentar nova precipitação. Mas é um assunto complexo, e tenho dúvidas que mudasse muito no contexto deste episódio... Mas posso estar totalmente errado!



Obrigado pela explicação @rozzo . 
Sabes, quando te referentes à questão da reciclagem de humidade nas estações mais quentes, pessoalmente tenho reparado que, nos últimos anos e dado o déficit hídrico, é notória nesta região a formação de nuvens de evolução vertical que, depois, pouco ou nenhuma precipitação geram... Não sei se é fiável fazer essa ligação, mas é o que me diz a experiência de vários anos o observar esta situação.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Chuva ou neve na madrugada de sexta ...
Segundo o Vítor Baía as primeiras horas poderão ser neve e depois passar chuva ...
Distrito Bragança o mais favorável para neve , durante mais horas ! 


https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/02/07/chuva-neve-na-sexta-feira/




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

O GFS, está-se a "portar bem" pois já está a meter uns bos aguaceiros para esta sexta-feira, assim como durante vários dias na próxima semana, e que venha ela que tanta falta faz.


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 21:14)




----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Orion disse:


>


Assustador. Mais uma prova de que a acao humana é a unica responsavel pelo acelerado aquecimento global.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2018 às 21:42)

Orion disse:


>



Se as consequências fossem brutas, imediatas e generalizadas, já estava tudo a remediar-se. É assim o ser humano.


----------



## Brito (7 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

Boas o IPMA delira e coloca previsão de neve para Viseu amanhã e sexta... Será? Não acredito neve a cotas baixas exepto no extremo nordeste do pais


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

Brito disse:


> Boas o IPMA delira e coloca previsão de neve para Viseu amanhã e sexta... Será? Não acredito neve a cotas baixas exepto no extremo nordeste do pais


Não, coloca neve no DISTRITO de Viseu. A descritiva é clara. Neve acima dos 800m na região centro


----------



## Brito (7 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

vitamos disse:


> Não, coloca neve no DISTRITO de Viseu. A descritiva é clara. Neve acima dos 800m na região centro



Distrito? Não é conselho? Que eu saiba é. Se colocar por exemplo Nelas que também pertence ao distrito de Viseu já não tem essa previsão


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

Brito disse:


> Distrito? Não é conselho? Que eu saiba é. Se colocar por exemplo Nelas que também pertence ao distrito de Viseu já não tem essa previsão


A previsão é para o aeródromo, a 640 metros +/-


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

vitamos disse:


> Não, coloca neve no DISTRITO de Viseu. A descritiva é clara. Neve acima dos 800m na região centro


pois mas isto engana 98% da população portuguesa na previsão 10 dias colocam neve em boa parte da madrugada de quinta para sexta...
há que haver mais rigor!

Parece que vamos ter situações interessantes  para a proxima semana com bons acumulados de neve acima dos 1000M!


----------



## Intruso (7 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

Para a semana vou para a Serra da Estrela, de 3a a 6a feira, cheira-me que não vou conseguir subir nenhum dia.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

Intruso disse:


> Para a semana vou para a Serra da Estrela, de 3a a 6a feira, cheira-me que não vou conseguir subir nenhum dia.



Claro que vais.. Dúvido muito que neve o suficiente para as estradas ficarem cortadas.. No máximo cortam as estradas com gelo.. Eu também vou para lá de dia 17 para 18 e dúvido muito que apanhe grande neve.. Pelo menos o GFS não coloca nada demais para a próxima semana (apesar de faltar ainda imenso tempo). É aguardar..


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2018 às 08:02)

E pronto, acho que vamos ter outra desilusão, a precipitação já desceu para menos de metade, pelo menos para aqui Cova da Beira, e vendo o modelo GFS pior, só dá precipitação para a tarde  e muito pouca.


----------



## baojoao (8 Fev 2018 às 09:46)

Neve... Que venha é muita chuva, já ficava contente e que neve bem na Serra da Estrela, que já ando com saudades de uma bela caminhada na neve.


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2018 às 09:58)

Pois, mas até a chuva não quer grande coisa connosco, vamos ver se para semana a chuva não se perde pelo caminho...


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 10:07)

Norther disse:


> Pois, mas até a chuva não quer grande coisa connosco, vamos ver se para semana a chuva não se perde pelo caminho...


Depois desta semana fresca a que chamávamos "evento", o que me anima ainda é se prever chuva e não AA nos tempos futuros. Veremos se não sai o tiro pela culatra também nisso...


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2018 às 10:25)

Parece que para a semana já poderá chegar alguma chuva mais consistente:


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

Chuva mais consistente a Norte de Coimbra e com bons acumulados, no Algarve anda nos 2 a 3 mm.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chuva mais consistente a Norte de Coimbra e com bons acumulados, no Algarve anda nos 2 a 3 mm.


O costume ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

joselamego disse:


> O costume !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já estamos mais que habituados!  Enfim, é uma tristeza e temos de meter na cabeça que isto daqui para a frente não vai ser fácil, pelo menos na região sul e em grande parte do Interior. Eu que gosto de ter plantações no quintal, este ano nem as posso ter devido ao risco de ficar sem água na torneira. 
Acredite-se ou não, as ribeiras estão com caudal de Maio, a chuva que caiu em todo o lado, contou apenas para a média porque de resto... É tarde demais. 

Amanhã já não se prevê chuva nenhuma, e para dia 12 também já não, resta quarta-feira que provavelmente vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estamos mais que habituados!  Enfim, é uma tristeza e temos de meter na cabeça que isto daqui para a frente não vai ser fácil, pelo menos na região sul e em grande parte do Interior. Eu que gosto de ter plantações no quintal, este ano nem as posso ter devido ao risco de ficar sem água na torneira.
> Acredite-se ou não, as ribeiras estão com caudal de Maio, a chuva que caiu em todo o lado, contou apenas para a média porque de resto... É tarde demais.
> 
> Amanhã já não se prevê chuva nenhuma, e para dia 12 também já não, resta quarta-feira que provavelmente vai pelo mesmo caminho.


A situação apresentada é 100% normal, dilúvio no norte e uns pingos no sul. Frentes de NW são mesmo assim, o problema é que o sul ainda está em seca e precisa de um padrão anormal com frentes de SW/Cutoffs caso contrário no verão a coisa ficará feia...


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 13:02)

Ate essa pouca chuva para semana vai ser reduzida a quase nada é o costume, o Norte ainda pode ser que veja chover algo digno de registo o resto nem conta para nada o que vai acumular.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2018 às 13:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> A situação apresentada é 100% normal, dilúvio no norte e uns pingos no sul. Frentes de NW são mesmo assim, o problema é que o sul ainda está em seca e precisa de um padrão anormal com frentes de SW/Cutoffs caso contrário no verão a coisa ficará feia...



Nada está garantido, mas os acumulados do GFS até são jeitosos, claro está,  muito mais a Norte que a Sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

miguel disse:


> Ate essa pouca chuva para semana vai ser reduzida a quase nada é o costume, o Norte ainda pode ser que veja chover algo digno de registo o resto nem conta para nada o que vai acumular.


Mas sempre é preferível que vá caindo alguma coisa, não? Então conta sim para algo.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

IPMA está muito confiante, isto é daqui de Coruche


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2018 às 21:07)




----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Orion disse:


>


Alguma precipitação a acompanhar?? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 21:50)

Orion disse:


>


Mas que loucura, cotas baixas enterradas em neve


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Fev 2018 às 22:02)

david 6 disse:


> IPMA está muito confiante, isto é daqui de Coruche



Acho que eles por defeito na previsão horária tinham que temperatura inferior a 2ºC dá automaticamente ícone de neve na previsão. Pelos vistos repararam nisso e já mudaram o algoritmo.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho que eles por defeito na previsão horária tinham que temperatura inferior a 2ºC dá automaticamente ícone de neve na previsão. Pelos vistos repararam nisso e já mudaram o algoritmo.



pois foi, depois mais tarde fui ver e está tudo igualzinho, menos aquele ícone que mudou para chuva


----------



## Eclipse (8 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Orion disse:


>



Qual seria o resultado de uma situação dessas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Eclipse disse:


> Qual seria o resultado de uma situação dessas?



Como já disse o c0ldPT , o resultado seria bastante frio, precipitação decente e neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2018 às 23:38)

cookie disse:


> Alguma precipitação a acompanhar??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Vê  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geo...=0&archive=1&mois=2&heure=0&jour=8&annee=2018



Eclipse disse:


> Qual seria o resultado de uma situação dessas?



Muita alegria. Não é isso que acontece quando há chuva e (alguma) neve?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como já disse o c0ldPT , o resultado seria bastante frio, precipitação decente e neve a cotas baixas.



Qual é o link para esse modelo? Também está no Meteociel?

Edit: Já vi que sim (pelo post do @Orion acima).


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Ao contrário do que se possa pensar, o continente nem é o mais afetado pela intensidade sazonal anómala do anticiclone. Como dá para ver...






... ele tem passado mais tempo _aqui_ do que _aí_.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2018 às 08:05)

Tão ele é dos Açores não é do continente  mas mesmo assim também nos afecta bastante.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

Norther disse:


> Tão ele é dos Açores não é do continente  mas mesmo assim também nos afecta bastante.


O anticiclone já nos afeta de todas as maneiras, muito ou pouco mas está sempre presente. 
É dos Açores mas no outono esteve sempre em cima de nós e os Açores ainda tiveram boa chuva. Agora a única diferença é que o núcleo está junto ao arquipélago bloqueando o atlântico totalmente às nossas latitudes, é impressionante. A seca está para durar e durar.


----------



## AMFC (9 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

E Fevereiro a perfilar-se como excelente candidato a 11º mês consecutivo.de precipitação abaixo da média. Se Março for na mesma linha celebraremos um ano de um triste recorde.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Rejubilem camaradas. A mini-era glaciar está quase a chegar


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Os foliões não se podem queixar...parece que vão ter tempo a jeito. Algum dia vai ter que chover em condições quero acreditar que sim...


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

Alegria para uns, tristeza para outros, Clima Português no seu melhor:


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

Este continua na mesma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Os foliões não se podem queixar...parece que vão ter tempo a jeito. Algum dia vai ter que chover em condições quero acreditar que sim...



Em Abril vai ser a bombar.  

Já agora, uma semana de sol sem chuva, a Volta ao Algarve começa na 4ª feira, temos que ter sol, a chuva só vinha estragar o cartaz turístico e o espectáculo.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Fev 2018 às 22:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Abril vai ser a bombar.
> 
> Já agora, uma semana de sol sem chuva, a Volta ao Algarve começa na 4ª feira, temos que ter sol, a chuva só vinha estragar o cartaz turístico e o espectáculo.


Sempre achei muita piada a essa da chuva vir para estragar. Se formos por esse caminho, estraga no Algarve a Volta, na semana seguinte estraga em Santa Maria das Bochechas a Festa do Sagrado Rosário, no mês que vem a Festa das Lamechas de Santa Combadão e por ai fora. Julgo que temos de nos reposicionar e pensar que o nosso umbigo não é mais importante do que o bem comum. O Algarve já tem bons cartazes turísticos que, qualquer dia, de nada servirão se não vier a chuva. Em Abril é capaz de também não dar muito jeito porque temos a Páscoa e corremos o risco de a chuva estragar as amêndoas. Já agora, vou ver se não chove porque tenho roupa para estender e dava-me jeito secá-la este fim de semana. Por amor dos santinhos, haja paciência...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2018 às 22:33)

Vamos lá ver se se confirma a chuva para a semana, ou se é tudo" cortado" à última hora como sempre.
Infelizmente, parece é que não vai chover no dia de Carnaval.


----------



## martinus (10 Fev 2018 às 11:30)

Também temos que nos reposicionar a pensar que NÃO DEPENDE PUTO DA NOSSA VONTADE, NEM DA VONTADE DOS OUTROS.

A entrada de um pouco de humildade neste Fórum Meteorológico chegava como uma lufada de ar fresco.



Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Sempre achei muita piada a essa da chuva vir para estragar. Se formos por esse caminho, estraga no Algarve a Volta, na semana seguinte estraga em Santa Maria das Bochechas a Festa do Sagrado Rosário, no mês que vem a Festa das Lamechas de Santa Combadão e por ai fora. Julgo que temos de nos reposicionar e pensar que o nosso umbigo não é mais importante do que o bem comum


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2018 às 17:01)

Continuo ver pouca água nos modelos e longe de assegurada...
Se a lei da compensação realmente existe... Preparemos os barcos! Só não sei para quando.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 21:36)

Faz hoje 58 anos 
Neve no Porto 
10/02/1960 
Para recordar !


https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/neve-no-monte-da-virgem/#sthash.fSzLvAmO.1YFZQl4M.dpbs

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2018 às 21:45)

joselamego disse:


> Faz hoje 58 anos
> Neve no Porto
> 10/02/1960
> Para recordar !
> ...



Na altura a sinóptica era esta:











No dia anterior chegou aos* -6ºc* aos 850 hpa, havia portanto muito frio instalado, e acima de tudo precipitação:


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

Snifa disse:


> Na altura a sinóptica era esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outros tempos, quando o elemento branco era mais comum no nosso país ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2018 às 22:09)

*SOMOS CAMPEÕES DA EUROPA DE FUTSAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## aikkoset (11 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Boas! Ao contrário de alguns modelos o Meteogalicia coloca alguma precipitação para Segunda-feira no norte do país,Será? e Viva Portugal!!!!


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2018 às 16:12)

Amigos, conseguem dizer-me qual a melhor zona na galiza para ver o elemento branco amanha com bons acessos para levar a família?

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2018 às 17:23)

dlourenco disse:


> Amigos, conseguem dizer-me qual a melhor zona na galiza para ver o elemento branco amanha com bons acessos para levar a família?
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


Manzaneda sem dúvida.


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Manzaneda sem dúvida.


Também me falaram de Sanabria 

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2018 às 18:32)

dlourenco disse:


> Também me falaram de Sanabria


Em termos de acesso a montanha, com excelentes condições de limpeza de vias, Manzaneda é a melhor proposta.
Manzaneda é uma estação de esqui, pelo que até aos 1500 mts de altitude os acessos são bons e, como estão ali os hotéis e os meios mecânicos de acesso às pistas, é natural que as estradas estejam em boas condições.
Já Sanábria tem boas estradas até ao lago e o panorama é muito bonito. Para cima do lago (1000 mts de altitude) os acessos nem sempre são os melhores se houver neve. Até aos 1200-1300 mts ainda vão limpando, depois disso só lentamente fazem a limpeza das vias por não ser essencial.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA têm que parar de beber medronho, brincadeiras à parte, não se percebe muito bem estes devaneios de neve das automáticas do IPMA, muito menos quando eles são a curto prazo, como foi na previsão da madrugada de sexta-feira passada.





Agora falando para outras paragens que não este buraco, talvez na madrugada de Terça possa surgir alguma neve em Bragança devido ao frio instalado, logo se verá se há precipitação para esse efeito:


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

Não obstante as cartas acima publicadas, e infelizmente, vou ter que esperar para ver um furacão em Fevereiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As previsões automáticas do IPMA têm que parar de beber medronho, brincadeiras à parte, não se percebe muito bem estes devaneios de neve das automáticas do IPMA, muito menos quando eles são a curto prazo, como foi na previsão da madrugada de sexta-feira passada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O problema já nem é das automáticas, até hoje a máxima de 21ºC para Faro, foi a coisa mais absurda que fizeram, a máxima foi de 16ºC, erro de 5ºC no próprio dia e feito por meteorologistas. Hoje, a máxima para Faro foi feita pelo estagiário. 

Já, nem falo da automática, que essa previa 22ºC para hoje. 

Esta tarde, só ouvia as pessoas dizerem que ouviram no rádio que a máxima era de 21ºC hoje, mas o Carnaval estava tudo de casacão com o briol.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

o que parece é que nos próximos dias o tempo vai ser chato, nem chove nem faz sol.
é um meio termo com alguma chuva á mistura mas sem nada de especial a assinalar..............podia ser pior


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

Resumo dos 10 dias iniciais de Fev.











(até dia 9)


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

A costa oeste não é para amantes do frio


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Humor negro, sim, mas parte de Tonga vai ficar de Tanga.











O ciclone Gita aproxima-se de 'Eua e Tongatapu (ilha principal) sendo que a passagem do olho pela ilhas ocorrerá por volta das 12h UTC de amanhã. Na nomenclatura deles a Gita é um cat. 4 e está previsto que eventualmente chegue a cat. 5.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2018 às 08:11)

Estou a gostar das saídas dos modelos para o final da semana todos eles mostram a formação de uma cut off trazendo assim alguma chuva mais consistente podendo ser esta chuva mais incidente na região sul e centro do país como é óbvio ainda falta algum tempo  e trata se de uma cut off e todos nós sabemos que são muito imprevisíveis vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas para ver se essa tendência se mantém.


----------



## cova beira (12 Fev 2018 às 12:39)

os modelos começam a mostrar sinais de que podemos ter um final de fevereiro muito interessante e verdadeiramente invernal


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Fev 2018 às 13:16)

cova beira disse:


> os modelos começam a mostrar sinais de que podemos ter um final de fevereiro muito interessante e verdadeiramente invernal


Para mim para já parece-me tudo especulação...e não vejo assim nada de especial, uma chuvita aqui e ali, frio nem vê-lo, mas pelo menos não se vê AA o que já é bom


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Fev 2018 às 13:30)

cova beira disse:


> os modelos começam a mostrar sinais de que podemos ter um final de fevereiro muito interessante e verdadeiramente invernal


Espero bem que sim que este fds vou até à Serra da Estrela e não queria apanhar uma desilusão.. pelo menos chuva, essa haverá, veremos é se o frio chegará para a neve aparecer!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Fev 2018 às 13:30)

cova beira disse:


> os modelos começam a mostrar sinais de que podemos ter um final de fevereiro muito interessante e verdadeiramente invernal


Espero bem que sim que este fds vou até à Serra da Estrela e não queria apanhar uma desilusão.. pelo menos chuva, essa haverá, veremos é se o frio chegará para a neve aparecer!


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Espero bem que sim que este fds vou até à Serra da Estrela e não queria apanhar uma desilusão.. pelo menos chuva, essa haverá, veremos é se o frio chegará para a neve aparecer!


Poderá nevar no fds a partir da madrugada de sábado mas será pouco e infelizmente durante esta semana poderá ser de chuva e não de neve a precipitação na Torre


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Espero bem que sim que este fds vou até à Serra da Estrela e não queria apanhar uma desilusão.. pelo menos chuva, essa haverá, veremos é se o frio chegará para a neve aparecer!


Sinceramente , a neve na serra da estrela será muito pouca...a cota vai estar acima dos 2000 , poderá baixar temporariamente até 1700, mas será poucas vezes ...
Será muito mais chuva do que neve!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

joselamego disse:


> Sinceramente , a neve na serra da estrela será muito pouca...a cota vai estar acima dos 2000 , poderá baixar temporariamente até 1700, mas será poucas vezes ...
> Será muito mais chuva do que neve!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois, realmente chuva para aquela zona não vai faltar! É pena que não neve mas pronto, o país precisa! 

Está a ser um ano muito mau para a estância de ski, praticamente ainda não houve um nevão à antiga..


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pois, realmente chuva para aquela zona não vai faltar! É pena que não neve mas pronto, o país precisa!
> 
> Está a ser um ano muito mau para a estância de ski, praticamente ainda não houve um nevão à antiga..


E se ha nevao fecham as estradas durante uma semana 

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Suspeito que o final de fevereiro será a tal chave para abrir as portas de um mês de março chuvoso ...
As peças estão se a compor...
Aos poucos começa se a ver nas várias saídas ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pois, realmente chuva para aquela zona não vai faltar! É pena que não neve mas pronto, o país precisa!
> 
> Está a ser um ano muito mau para a estância de ski, praticamente ainda não houve um nevão à antiga..



Não é isso que estou a ver. Até á noite de Sexta para Sábado sim muita chuva. Mas a tua chegada das duas uma, ou traz neve ou traz sol. A cota desce na passagem da frente da madrugada/manhã de Sábado  
Mas posso estar muito enganado.
É verdade muito mau para a estância de ski que teve a primeira neve em Dezembro e muito mau para a agricultura e florestas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Fev 2018 às 23:08)

joselamego disse:


> Faz hoje 58 anos
> Neve no Porto
> 10/02/1960
> Para recordar !
> ...



Essas imagens estão espetaculares. Qual 1080p qual quê 




Snifa disse:


> Na altura a sinóptica era esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando olho para essas cartas e para as dos prognósticos dos tempos atuais fico seriamente a duvidar se com uma situação sinóptica igual à da primeira imagem (vento de sul/sudeste) nos dias de hoje seria possível a iso -4ºC estar mergulhada tão a sul e oeste no território, ou seja o frio se sustentar tanto assim. Olhe-se para o segundo painel do GFS na última saída (não exclusivamente, talvez não seja o melhor exemplo mas já reparo há algum tempo). Situações sinópticas que à partida parecem tão boas mas quando se vai a ver a temperatura a 850hpa não trazem quase frio nenhum em altura, noto isso cada vez mais. Ou estarei a conspirar demais?


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

Aviso IPMA 
Possibilidade neve madrugada e manhã cota 600 
Distritos Viseu, Vila Real, Bragança 

Válido entre a 1 h da manhã até às 12 h de amanhã ....


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1654066441352693&id=475066375919378

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 10:26)

---






NAO- para o, de facto, 'fim' de Fevereiro.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

Devaneios by GFS? 

Será de emoldurar ?  






"Furacão" em Fevereiro ao largo de Portugal ? Gerando uma circulação de SSW bem instável sobre nós...

Que saídas "maradas"


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 10:51)

Potente ! Hummm ...um final de fevereiro interessante !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

A ciclogénese explosiva é hilariante


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2018 às 11:00)

Snifa disse:


> Devaneios by GFS?
> 
> Será de emoldurar ?
> 
> ...



Belíssimo!! 
Tenho uma pequena dúvida. Porque dizem ser "furacão"? É só uma hipérbole ou pode sê-lo realmente por ser uma depressão muito cavada fora da circulação zonal (ou está dentro?) e com núcleo de ar quente em altura ao invés de frio?


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Belíssimo!!
> Tenho uma pequena dúvida. Porque dizem ser "furacão"? É só uma hipérbole ou pode sê-lo realmente por ser uma depressão muito cavada fora da circulação zonal e com núcleo de ar quente em altura ao invés de frio?


Boas,
Parece me um núcleo de ar quente e que poderá trazer chuva e vento  fortes ....mas também algum frio misturado ! Mas há pessoas mais entendidas do que eu ...mas que poderá a vir a ser um furacão , poderá !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

Pronto, já está 

Esta é uma edição muito limitada, por isso, se estiverem interessados na sua aquisição, façam já a  reserva..


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Snifa disse:


> Pronto, já está
> 
> Esta é uma edição muito limitada, por isso, se estiverem interessados na sua aquisição, façam já a  reserva..


Potente é algo raro de se ver hoje em dia...Eu quero !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Porque dizem ser "furacão"?




Um verdadeiro Furacão não será, mas dadas as características  os ventos produzidos certamente atingirão força de Furacão.

A designação correcta será depressão extratropical muito cavada ( em cavamento explosivo).


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Isso assim mas mais a este, caso contrario seria mais uma tempestade para os peixes verem.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

miguel disse:


> Isso assim mas mais a este, caso contrario seria mais uma tempestade para os peixes verem.



Não seria só para os peixes, as quantidades de precipitação previstas sobre Portugal ainda eram significativas, mas em termos de ventos mais intensos  sim seria tudo mais no mar.

Neste momento, o mais importante são boas chuvas, duradouras e bem distribuídas, e não ventanias ciclónicas.


----------



## Thomar (13 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

joselamego disse:


> Potente é algo raro de se ver hoje em dia...Eu quero !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Se se mantiver essas previsões poderia-mos ter uma repetição de 1941?

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

@Snifa gostei dessa moldura. O GFS está a tornar-se pioneiro nestes devaneios 
Entretanto o "Amigo" Europeu também quer entrar na brincadeira,


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 11:43)

Pelo menos estar a mostrar algo de interessante para os últimos dias do mês já é bom, uma tempestade dessas já me enchia as medidas mas a esta distancia é ficção ainda.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2018 às 11:55)

Mais de 10 dias de distancia, nem vale a pena ligar.
Se calhar, quando chegarmos ao dia temos sol.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais de 10 dias de distancia, nem vale a pena ligar.
> Se calhar, quando chegarmos ao dia temos sol.



 Temos o exemplo deste Fim de semana que já cortou a chuva quase toda no Sul, que era onde andava a pintar um cenário mais interessante, é o adiar de sempre.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 12:07)

miguel disse:


> Temos o exemplo deste Fim de semana que já cortou a chuva quase toda no Sul, que era onde andava a pintar um cenário mais interessante, é o adiar de sempre.


A zona que mais precisa é a que vê sempre os maiores cortes. Vá mais de 100mm até ao final da semana no extremo noroeste e 0mm no sul. Depois disto, se esse cenário se concretizasse era excelente mas o GFS esteve sempre sozinho nisso portanto vi logo que não podia passar sem cortar tudo totalmente.
Não há maneira de sair disto.  Pode ser que volte a repor...


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

joralentejano disse:


> A zona que mais precisa é a que vê sempre os maiores cortes. Vá mais de 100mm até ao final da semana no extremo noroeste e 0mm no sul. Depois disto, se esse cenário se concretizasse era excelente mas o GFS esteve sempre sozinho nisso portanto vi logo que não podia passar sem cortar tudo totalmente.
> E pronto, desta seca horrível não se passa.


O ECM desta vez está ir atrás do GFS, poderá até se concretizar...E o Sul precisa ....Muito !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 12:12)

joselamego disse:


> O ECM desta vez está ir atrás do GFS, poderá até se concretizar...E o Sul precisa ....Muito !!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já só acredito quando vir. Mas só com um padrão desses que os modelos vão insistindo, é que a região sul e aliás praticamente todo o país é que saem bem beneficiados.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 12:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Já só acredito quando vir. Mas só com um padrão desses que os modelos vão insistindo, é que a região sul e aliás praticamente todo o país é que saem bem beneficiados.


Eu sei Joralentejano...Concordo contigo ...sai do Porto, com chuva ....aqui em Coimbra o sol já começa querer aparecer ...vou chegar a Monchique com sol ...
Espero que venha muita chuva nos próximos dias para o sul ....
Merecemos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (13 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

joselamego disse:


> Expliquem - me ? Tempestade ou frio ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Penso que NAO negativa significa na teoria que somos beneficiados pela circulação zonal... Não tenho a certeza se se pode dizer assim, mas todos no fórum andavam a fazer figas para termos NAO negativa porque na prática significa muita chuva no nosso país... Corrijam-me se estiver errado sff ​


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 12:44)

E com isto vou-me reformar do fórum 












Tenham um excelente Carnaval


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

MipsUc disse:


> Penso que NAO negativa significa na teoria que somos beneficiados pela circulação zonal... Não tenho a certeza se se pode dizer assim, mas todos no fórum andavam a fazer figas para termos NAO negativa porque na prática significa muita chuva no nosso país... Corrijam-me se estiver errado sff ​



Versão simples, em inglês  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learni.../how-weather-works/north-atlantic-oscillation

Versão mais complicada e realista, aqui do fórum  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nao-nao.4768/


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 13:08)

MipsUc disse:


> Penso que NAO negativa significa na teoria que somos beneficiados pela circulação zonal... Não tenho a certeza se se pode dizer assim, mas todos no fórum andavam a fazer figas para termos NAO negativa porque na prática significa muita chuva no nosso país... Corrijam-me se estiver errado sff ​


Obrigado MipsUc!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 13:09)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Tenho uma pequena dúvida. Porque dizem ser "furacão"? É só uma hipérbole ou pode sê-lo realmente por ser uma depressão muito cavada fora da circulação zonal (ou está dentro?) e com núcleo de ar quente em altura ao invés de frio?



https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/subtropical.asp & https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/whats-in-a-name-subtropical-ve/38393

No caso a utilização do termo 'furacão' foi usado simbolicamente. Uma tempestade pode ter intensidade de furacão (velocidade do vento) mas não ser um furacão (porque entre outras coisas falta-lhe um núcleo de ar quente). Um exemplo (ciclogénese explosiva) que ocorre com alguma frequência na costa leste da AN:


De vez em quando também aparecem as tempestades híbridas (no território português ocorrem ocasionalmente nos Açores) mas isso já é outro assunto.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

Orion disse:


> Versão simples, em inglês  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learni.../how-weather-works/north-atlantic-oscillation
> 
> Versão mais complicada e realista, aqui do fórum  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nao-nao.4768/


Creio que -NAO conduz a tempo mais húmido mas não parece influenciar a temperatura pois podemos ter algum frio na mesma derivado das chamadas entradas frias atlânticas, corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Fev 2018 às 15:06)

E pronto, a probabilidade de ver neve e nevar este próximo fds na Serra da Estrela já era.. O GFS já cortou tudo para este fds.. Enfim


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Não faltou muito para as rajadas no ICON (operacional) chegarem aos 200. Assim sendo, podia ser pior não?


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 17:02)

Saida das 12 mais realista, nada de tempestades e pouca chuva... Só na ilha da fantasia a 300h aparece algo de jeito mas q deve adiar ate Março


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

miguel disse:


> Saida das 12 mais realista, nada de tempestades e pouca chuva... Só na ilha da fantasia a 300h aparece algo de jeito mas q deve adiar ate Março


Só mesmo o NO, é que poderá ter chuva digna desse nome, o resto do país uma desgraça.
Veremos a saída do ECM.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

como era de prever já cortou tudo  nao se iludam


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Isto é o _ensemble_ do GFS 6z para Lisboa, Geofísico. Qual é a surpresa da 'correção' da saída das 12z? Também ainda falta muito tempo.

Comparem o _ensemble_ anterior com este (Obs. Afonso Chaves, PDL, SM).






NAO- por si só não significa nada. Já houve - e continuarão a haver - eventos rascas com NAO-.






Eu já posso contar com alguma confiança que virá uma depressão para a minha zona. Dificilmente haverá ventos de 150 kms e até pode ser um fiasco em termos de chuva. É esperar para ver


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

Orion disse:


> Isto é o _ensemble_ do GFS 6z para Lisboa, Geofísico. Qual é a surpresa da 'correção' da saída das 12z? Também ainda falta muito tempo.
> 
> Comparem o _ensemble_ anterior com este (Obs. Afonso Chaves, PDL, SM).



E ficam com um GIF  






Só na média dos modelos há uma diferença de quase 10 hPa. Aqui também muitos mais membros do _ensemble_ com pressões de superfície _tempestuosas_.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 17:56)

Mesmo exercício só que com a saída das 12z.

Em Lisboa a saída operacional aproximou-se mais da média. Já aqui continua a dispersão e incerteza.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Há aqui pessoal que só pode gostar de ser desiludido...
Aprendam a ver os ensembles e vejam a média das runs. Como o Orion escreveu, a saída 12z só se aproximou mais da média, nada mais...


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

A saída operacional do ECM está bastante diferente para pior do que a saída do ensemble por isso não há razão para alarme os modelos ainda andam um bocado á nora relativamente á possível cut off do fim de semana temos que esperar mais um dia ou dois para as coisas ficarem mais defenidas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2018 às 21:07)

Orion disse:


> E com isto vou-me reformar do fórum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Orion , olha a bomba, aprende a coreografia, quando a bomba visitar-te.


Bom Carnaval


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Um bom exemplo de um evento NAO- 'desapontante'.






Ainda assim a saída operacional não representa a perspetiva generalizada.






No _ensemble_ os núcleos tendem a estar mais a nordeste.






Resta esperar pelos próximos episódios.


----------



## belem (13 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

António josé Sales disse:


> A saída operacional do ECM está bastante diferente para pior do que a saída do ensemble por isso não há razão para alarme os modelos ainda andam um bocado á nora relativamente á possível cut off do fim de semana temos que esperar mais um dia ou dois para as coisas ficarem mais defenidas.



Pois é, este tipo de eventos só se dão a conhecer mais em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Poderão estar a vir boas regas! Será ?
Saída 06 GFS








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2018 às 12:22)

Não vou encher (ainda mais) o fórum com coisas destas mas tenho mesmo que publicar isto


----------



## comentador (14 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Boa tarde!

Duvido que venham boas regas, o tempo vai muito seco e os modelos a longo prazo são o maior desastre que não se pode confiar. A minha zona então está condenada. Desde 2014 que não chove nada de jeito, o que se pode comprovar pela quantidade de azinheiras e sobreiros secos nesta zona com os verões tórridos e os solos sem água.


----------



## srr (14 Fev 2018 às 15:13)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Duvido que venham boas regas, o tempo vai muito seco e os modelos a longo prazo são o maior desastre que não se pode confiar. A minha zona então está condenada. Desde 2014 que não chove nada de jeito, o que se pode comprovar pela quantidade de azinheiras e sobreiros secos nesta zona com os verões tórridos e os solos sem água.



Nem mais...

Este fim de semana fiz viagem  Ribatejo - Alto Alentejo - Baixo alentejo - Algarve demorei 8 horas.....sempre observar a natureza 
e a parar e é impressionante a calamidade que se observa.

A maior riqueza de Portugal ( os sobreiros estão em alto declinio - Secos, folhas amareladas, extremidades sem crescimentos )

Isto vais-se refletir na industria brevemente e em todos os sectores da economia.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> Não vou encher (ainda mais) o fórum com coisas destas mas tenho mesmo que publicar isto



O ECM está bem mais reservado  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

Gostaria imenso que o GFS tivesse razão, seria um evento  daqueles que só acontecem de 20 em 20 anos... mas o ECM não segue o mesmo caminho...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2018 às 15:28)

lserpa disse:


> Gostaria imenso que o GFS tivesse razão, seria um evento  daqueles que só acontecem de 20 em 20 anos... mas o ECM não segue o mesmo caminho...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Seria bom para os Açores e para o continente, se aquilo que o GFS prevê se concretizasse seria a melhor coisa que podíamos ter aqui pelo sul. Mas enfim, está praticamente sozinho nisso, se fosse Anticiclone estavam todos de acordo.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas enfim, está praticamente sozinho nisso, se fosse Anticiclone estavam todos de acordo.



O _ensemble_ do ECM até que nem está mau. Já olhaste para o GFS (_ensemble_ para Portalegre)? A (precipitação da) saída operacional é mesmo bizarra.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

Boa tarde temos que estar atentos aos ensembles e não ás saídas operacionais e os ensembles não estão nada maus aliás penso que é desta que vamos ter uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 16:19)

Inacreditável a nova reviravolta do GFS para o dia de Sábado. Estamos a falar numa das saídas mais credíveis e a apenas 3 dias de distância. O que se passa neste País ao nível da atmosfera já roça o ridículo.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

criz0r disse:


> Inacreditável a nova reviravolta do GFS para o dia de Sábado. Estamos a falar numa das saídas mais credíveis e a apenas 3 dias de distância. O que se passa neste País ao nível da atmosfera já roça o ridículo.


Com a formação da cut-off obviamente que a imprevisibilidade aumenta. Na próxima saída pode tudo mudar novamente.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

@Tiagolco não creio. A experiência diz-nos que a saída das 18Z é utópica em qualquer cenário, mesmo na proximidade de qualquer evento. Prefiro aguardar pelas 0Z.
Esperemos que esteja enganado.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

criz0r disse:


> Inacreditável a nova reviravolta do GFS para o dia de Sábado. Estamos a falar numa das saídas mais credíveis e a apenas 3 dias de distância. O que se passa neste País ao nível da atmosfera já roça o ridículo.


O GFS foi apenas atrás dos restantes modelos, o ECM por exemplo, nunca chegou a prever chuva com esta frente. Apenas a partir da próxima semana é que estão mais ou menos em consenso em algo mais significativo, mas até lá muita coisa muda.
Isto de estar a 14 de fevereiro e seguir com menos de 5mm mensais e menos de 40mm anuais, é ridículo e uma desgraça total. Esperemos mesmo que isto mude.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2018 às 16:31)

criz0r disse:


> @Tiagolco não creio. A experiência diz-nos que a saída das 18Z é utópica em qualquer cenário, mesmo na proximidade de qualquer evento. Prefiro aguardar pelas 0Z.
> Esperemos que esteja enganado.


Claro, com a expressão "Na próxima saída pode tudo mudar novamente" estava a referir-me às próximas saídas e não à run das 18z em si. Aguardemos.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS foi apenas atrás dos restantes modelos, o ECM por exemplo, nunca chegou a prever chuva com esta frente. Apenas a partir da próxima semana é que estão mais ou menos em consenso em algo mais significativo, mas até lá muita coisa muda.
> Isto de estar a 14 de fevereiro e seguir com menos de 5mm mensais e menos de 40mm anuais, é ridículo e uma desgraça total. Esperemos mesmo que isto mude.



Ainda tens ali qualquer coisinha,


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

criz0r disse:


> Inacreditável a nova reviravolta do GFS para o dia de Sábado. Estamos a falar numa das saídas mais credíveis e a apenas 3 dias de distância. O que se passa neste País ao nível da atmosfera já roça o ridículo.




Calma vamos esperar pela saida do ensemble.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> Calma vamos esperar pela saida do ensemble.



Isso de nada vale a tão curta distância. Essemble é uma ferramenta útil a médio prazo para "desmascarar" as saídas operacionais.
Aguardemos é pela run das 0Z. De qualquer maneira, não me admirava que até 6ªfeira o GFS desse uma volta de 180º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

criz0r disse:


> Isso de nada vale a tão curta distância. Essemble é uma ferramenta útil a médio prazo para "desmascarar" as saídas operacionais.
> Aguardemos é pela run das 0Z. De qualquer maneira, não me admirava que até 6ªfeira o GFS desse uma volta de 180º.



Não é bem assim. O ensemble é também útil para analisar devaneios/disparates a curto-prazo, há por vezes erros nos modelos a curto-prazo, e no ensemble tiram-se as dúvidas, pelo menos eu tinha esta ideia comigo, mas se estou a dizer disparates manifestem-se

Aliás ainda recentemente as operacionais do GFS, andaram até à última a pôr e a tirar a entrada continental de cima de Portugal, no entanto pelo ensemble a tendência estava na prática definida quanto à sua vinda.


----------



## Pek (14 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Um detalhe curioso: a cidade de San Sebastián (província de Guipúzcoa) registrou precipitação em 46 dos últimos 52 dias (desde Natal), com um total de 551,8 mm nesse período


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

@Mr. Neves o que quero dizer, é que quando se fala a curto prazo, a coisa vai dar ao mesmo. Olhares para uma run operacional ou para um essemble a uma distância de por ex 24h ou 48h é igual ao litro. Temos o exemplo da Tempestade "Ana", grande parte dos membros em meados de Novembro já estava a dar o mês de Dezembro como perdido a olhar apenas ás saídas operacionais, quando as Essembles do GEFS e ECMWF eram convergentes para um cenário Tempestuoso no início do mês, o que veio a suceder.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2018 às 17:51)

criz0r disse:


> @Mr. Neves o que quero dizer, é que quando se fala a curto prazo, a coisa vai dar ao mesmo. Olhares para uma run operacional ou para um essemble a uma distância de por ex 24h ou 48h é igual ao litro. Temos o exemplo da Tempestade "Ana", grande parte dos membros em meados de Novembro já estava a dar o mês de Dezembro como perdido a olhar apenas ás saídas operacionais, quando as Essembles do GEFS e ECMWF eram convergentes para um cenário Tempestuoso no início do mês, o que veio a suceder.



Sim o valor preditivo a curto prazo do ensemble não é menor que as operacionais, mas há por vezes saídas que saem completamente fora da média e a curto prazo, e com o ensemble isso deteta-se.


----------



## cepp1 (14 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

Pek disse:


> Um detalhe curioso: a cidade de San Sebastián (província de Guipúzcoa) registrou precipitação em 46 dos últimos 52 dias (desde Natal), com um total de 551,8 mm nesse período



Sr Pek como tem sida a chuva este inverno na Espanha em Especial nas zonas da Estremadura, Madrid  e Andaluzia??


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

A ultima saída do ECM parece um filme de comédia, as depressões parece que tem medo de Portugal  voltamos ao normal, modelos estão uma bela porcaria, mas como ainda é tudo a longo prazo pode ser que volte a melhorar...


----------



## hurricane (14 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Aquele anti-ciclone estacionado no centro da Europa era bem dispensado. Eu a pensar que ainda vinha la muito frio afinal está tudo a sair ao lado. Tipico


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

ECMWF com 0mm até dia 24, estamos bem estamos....


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Já disse e volto a repetir vejam os ensembles e não as saidas operacionais os ensembles continuam bastante melhores do que as saidas operacionais, em relação ao possível evento deste fim de semana ainda á muita muita incerteza só quase no próprio dia é que vamos saber se chove ou não.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

Mas que deceção... nem a -NAO parece resolver nada já. Nem chuva nem frio, 0. Vou evitar os modelos por uns tempos...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já disse e volto a repetir vejam os ensembles e não as saidas operacionais os ensembles continuam bastante melhores do que as saidas operacionais, em relação ao possível evento deste fim de semana ainda á muita muita incerteza só quase no próprio dia é que vamos saber se chove ou não.


Por que é que ainda te dás ao trabalho?
Já deu para ver que não vale a pena insistir.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por que é que ainda te dás ao trabalho?
> Já deu para ver que não vale a pena insistir.



Pois pelos vistos estou a perder o meu tempo para nada


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

A coisa promete para os Açorianos


----------



## Pek (14 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

cepp1 disse:


> Sr Pek como tem sida a chuva este inverno na Espanha em Especial nas zonas da Estremadura, Madrid  e Andaluzia??



Alguns mapas de acordo com os dados das estações de AEMET

Estremadura:

- Dezembro





- Janeiro





Madrid (% de precipitação em relação ao normal 1981-2010)

- Dezembro





- Janeiro






Andaluzia

- Dezembro




Nota: EH (extremamente úmido), MH (muito úmido), H (úmido), N (normal), S (seco), MS (muito seco), ES (extremamente seco)

- Janeiro





No final de fevereiro colocarei um resumo da precipitação nessas áreas durante o inverno


----------



## cepp1 (14 Fev 2018 às 21:26)

Pek disse:


> Alguns mapas de acordo com os dados das estações de AEMET
> 
> Estremadura:
> 
> ...



Não me parece muito!! O nosso tejo e o nosso guadiana bem precisam


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (14 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Tendo em conta os modelos julgo que podemos tirar as fichas de fevereiro...pelo menos a sul do Tejo.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Fev 2018 às 22:06)

o IPMA vai dando alguma coisa, e para domingo mais para o sul.
de resto nada de especial em perspectiva.


----------



## cepp1 (14 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

O Norte está a ter um Inverno bem dentro da média, seca resolvida praticamente na zona norte do pais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2018 às 22:42)

*Meteograma para Olhão:






A estabilidade é rainha a partir do dia 19.  Só não vê quem não quer. *


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Meteograma para Olhão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou seja arca de Noé ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (14 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Meteograma para Olhão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pode me indicar como faço para ter acesso a esses meteogramas? 
Obrigado


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2018 às 23:09)

MipsUc disse:


> Pode me indicar como faço para ter acesso a esses meteogramas?
> Obrigado



É por aqui, basta colocar as coordenadas geográficas do local desejado:
https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs.php

E aqui, estão os restantes ensembles de outros modelos:
https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ensembles.php


----------



## MipsUc (14 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É por aqui, basta colocar as coordenadas geográficas do local desejado:
> https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs.php
> 
> E aqui, estão os restantes ensembles de outros modelos:
> https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ensembles.php


Muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

Tem-se comportado de maneira estranha, o ECM... Há já algumas saídas consecutivas que insiste num padrão de estabilidade até quase ao fim do mês, mas sempre muito fora do ensemble... é isso que mantém a esperança na mudança de padrão.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Fev 2018 às 09:47)

Sobre a alteração do vórtice polar, em castelhano:

https://meteoiberia.es/gran-cambio-...spana-debido-este-fenomeno-la-estratosfera-2/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Uma coisa vos digo, não regasse a horta e as plantas e estaria o quintal todo morto, portanto está tudo dito acerca deste inverno, faltam duas semanas para o início da Primavera Climatológica, este Inverno está arrumado, mesmo que chovesse no que resta já não iria remediar nada, e os modelos continuam uma miséria.
O Verão vai ser dramático.


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

Fev até dia 12 foi isto:







2018 até 12 Fev foi isto:


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Uma coisa vos digo, não regasse a horta e as plantas e estaria o quintal todo morto, portanto está tudo dito acerca deste inverno, faltam duas semanas para o início da Primavera Climatológica, este Inverno está arrumado, mesmo que chovesse no que resta já não iria remediar nada, e os modelos continuam uma miséria.
> O Verão vai ser dramático.


No centro e sul , o norte vai se safar da seca !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

Não generalizem a região norte. Há o litoral norte e há o interior norte.


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

dahon disse:


> Não generalizem a região norte. Há o litoral norte e há o interior norte.


De qualquer forma o interior norte está um pouco melhor do que o Alentejo e Algarve !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

joselamego disse:


> De qualquer forma o interior norte está um pouco melhor do que o Alentejo e Algarve !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não me parece que esteja. Tenho visto imagens de barragens no interior norte e centro numa situação crítica, muito idêntica à do sul. Apenas o litoral de Coimbra para cima é que está bem, de resto, o país inteiro vai passar por um verão complicado. Não há erva, os campos estão bastante desidratados e grande parte das barragens, ou fazem de tudo para as aguentar ou muitas não vão aguentar o verão inteiro.
Os meus avós estão a ficar muito preocupados pois não sabem o que fazer, provavelmente os furos vão secar, e por ai, o que não deve faltar é gente preocupada com isto. Ter de andar a regar hortas em pleno mês de fevereiro é ridículo como também se tem de fazer por aqui, e as poucas ribeiras que correm estão com caudais super fracos.
Os modelos estão mesmo uma miséria, é só cortes e alguns nem chegam a mostrar nada como é o caso do ECM.


----------



## cepp1 (15 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

Querem agua, vivamos como na cidade do cabo, sou todo a favor de uma politica mais restritiva em relacao ao consumo de agua, rega de jardins, lavagem automovel. 
E o preco da agua devia aumentar para ver se gastavam menos.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2018 às 13:08)

cepp1 disse:


> Querem agua, vivamos como na cidade do cabo, sou todo a favor de uma politica mais restritiva em relacao ao consumo de agua, rega de jardins, lavagem automovel.
> E o preco da agua devia aumentar para ver se gastavam menos.



Já faltou mais para lá chegarmos... A cidade do cabo é a primeira... daqui a "pouco" tempo poderemos ser nós...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

joselamego disse:


> No centro e sul , o norte vai se safar da seca !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O Minho talvez, Trás-os-Montes está completamente seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2018 às 13:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Já faltou mais para lá chegarmos... A cidade do cabo é a primeira... daqui a "pouco" tempo poderemos ser nós...



Temos um mar enorme, enquanto os outros países têm centrais de dessalinização aqui olha-se e reza-se para ver que chove.  Aliás, o Grupo Pestana já tem 4 hotéis em que a água do mar é utilizada.  https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economi...tro-hoteis-do-algarve-com-agua-potavel_n86515 e desde de 2007.

Desde daí, os governos fizeram alguma coisa, nada, este então já deu como a seca terminada e tudo. 

No Algarve, existe água até ao final do ano, por isso, não há crise.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2018 às 13:22)

Por aqui também está muito fraco relativamente à precipitação. O mês de janeiro ficou em pouco mais de 50% da precipitação média mensal e este fevereiro acumulou apenas 4mm até ontem.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Fev 2018 às 13:32)

Olá,

O que acham deste novo (?) interface para o povo: https://www.ventusky.com/?p=38.7;-9.1;5&l=rain-3h&w=fast 

É bastante intuitivo e com muita capacidade de modificação rápida, na minha opinião, mas utilizará os modelos mais credíveis para o nosso caso?


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Temos um mar enorme, enquanto os outros países têm centrais de dessalinização aqui olha-se e reza-se para ver que chove.  Aliás, o Grupo Pestana já tem 4 hotéis em que a água do mar é utilizada.  https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economi...tro-hoteis-do-algarve-com-agua-potavel_n86515 e desde de 2007.
> 
> Desde daí, os governos fizeram alguma coisa, nada, este então já deu como a seca terminada e tudo.
> 
> No Algarve, existe água até ao final do ano, por isso, não há crise.



Sim, as centrais de dessalinização serão uma possível solução... pelo menos como backup...
Mas importava desde já era começar a adoptar medidas com vista à minimização dos consumos... os jardins cheios de espécies exóticas altamente consumidoras de água... os relvados... os campos de golfe.. as perdas de água.. o próprio consumo humano desregrado e sem preocupações... enfim... uma panóplia de coisas importantes com as quais ninguém se importa para já... quando começar a faltar na torneira, talvez se lembrem....


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> É bastante intuitivo e com muita capacidade de modificação rápida, na minha opinião, mas utilizará os modelos mais credíveis para o nosso caso?



GFS, GEM, ICON.

Podia ser pior.


----------



## AMFC (15 Fev 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## lserpa (15 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

Lolol, o meteograma do gfs para a ilha das Flores está muito cómico... cota da neve aos 150 metros. No way dudes!! Isto para não falar nos 350 do Faial!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Uma coisa vos digo, não regasse a horta e as plantas e estaria o quintal todo morto, portanto está tudo dito acerca deste inverno, faltam duas semanas para o início da Primavera Climatológica, este Inverno está arrumado, mesmo que chovesse no que resta já não iria remediar nada, e os modelos continuam uma miséria.
> O Verão vai ser dramático.


Que o inverno estava arrumando, já eu tinha dito no início deste mês, e mesmo assim houve quem fizesse troça.
Venha de lá a Primavera, pode ser que seja melhor do que este "inverno", e que a chuva seja melhor distribuída pelo país.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Pessoal do Centro e Centro-Sul, para o vosso bem, é melhor ignorarem a saída 12z do GFS.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal do Centro e Centro-Sul, para o vosso bem, é melhor ignorarem a saída 12z do GFS.



O ensemble não está mau por isso ainda não perdi a esperança.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal do Centro e Centro-Sul, para o vosso bem, é melhor ignorarem a saída 12z do GFS.



ia me dando uma coisa ruim


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

Muito má mesmo, mas não me admiro nada se tal acontecer, já não era a primeira vez.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 19:39)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Só para dizer que este mês só vou com 7.8mm, está bom isto está.


Aqui ainda é pior. As estações nem aos 5mm chegam, aliás, em todo o Alentejo os acumulados não são superiores a isso. Pior que isto não há. Numa estação em Elvas o acumulado mensal é de 1.2mm


----------



## AMFC (15 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

Acreditem que o sul um dia vai receber chuva a potes, como tenho 49 anos ainda tenho esperança de o ver.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Fev 2018 às 20:37)

A Chuva evita Portugal com uma pinta  ...tá bonito..


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

O dia mais frio na cidade do Porto 
13 fev de 1983
3,7 negativos , com neve 


https://webook.pt/blog/2018/02/13/1...toria-do-porto/#sthash.2AvhpH1A.jVbEw2yC.dpbs

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (15 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

Cá para mim e segundo os modelos este mês de Fevereiro não vai chover mais no Sul. Na minha zona desde Setembro de 2017 ainda não chegamos aos 200 mm de precipitação. E a partir daqui para a frente começam as graves preocupações com a falta de água para os animais. Não há alimento, porque o que está semeado não desenvolve e as pastagens não são nada. O caso é gravíssimo aqui no Alentejo! Sem água não há vida. E os indícios que o tempo leva, não me parece que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito nos próximos tempos. Este bloqueio do anticliclone parece que está aqui de propósito, não deixa entrar tempestade nenhuma, desvia tudo. Desde 2015 que estamos nesta maromba de tempo.


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Cuidado com a NAO-. Até porque a chuva pode vir toda para aqui 











---


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Orion disse:


> Cuidado com a NAO-. Até porque a chuva pode vir toda para aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A única coisa que a NAO- vai trazer é um potente Anti-ciclone na Europa Central e Ocidental.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

joselamego disse:


> O dia mais frio na cidade do Porto
> 13 fev de 1983
> 3,7 negativos , com neve
> 
> ...


Outros tempos outras realidades, que nunca vivi nem viverei tal.


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 21:32)

Porque é que se continua a dar demasiada importância ao GFS quando se sabe que o ECMWF é consistentemente superior?

Deve ser pelo maior número de atualizações e de horas disponíveis no Meteociel. Só pode 

Vejam lá a consistência dos 2 modelos...

Todas as saídas do GFS desde as 00z de ontem. Previsão para o dia 20:







E agora compare-se com o ECM:






A malta está a esforçar desnecessariamente o coração. Essa permanente alternância entre desespero e otimismo não faz sentido nenhum


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Outros tempos outras realidades, que nunca vivi nem viverei tal.


Eu era novo em 1983, tinha 8 anos 
Mas recordo me de ver , fiquei admirado, foi a primeira neve que vi na vida! Saudades! Nunca mais vamos ter neve assim , as mudanças climáticas estão desenvolver rapidamente , seca e tempo mais quente cada ano que passa!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2018 às 21:34)

A diferenca entre o ECM e o GFS já a 120h é incrível. Nao me lembro de haver tanta discrepancia a uma distancia tao reduzida. O GFS coloca o Anti-ciclone mesmo a meio da Europa, e o ECM uma potente entrada fria continental. Qual ganhará?


----------



## comentador (15 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

*Arbcas Água Agricultura Ambiente
*
SECA-Calamidade em Campilhas e no Alto Sado

Devido á seca severa vão ficar por cultivar mais de 4000 ha de regadio em Campilhas, Fonte Serne e Alto Sado. A falta de água nas albufeiras do Monte da Rocha, Campilhas e Fonte Serne não vai permitir regar este ano culturas como o milho, arroz, tomate, olival, hortícolas e outras culturas. O abeberamento de milhares de animais estará em risco. 200 ha de olival poderão perder-se.
É uma situação calamitosa que põe em risco a sobrevivência de varias centenas de explorações e respetivos postos de trabalho diretos e indiretos.
A ARBCAS- Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Campilhas e Alto Sado, está a efetuar um levantamento rigoroso das implicações desta situação anormal, só comparável a 1994/1995, tendo em vista sensibilizar o Governo para a calamidade que está iminente nesta região. É urgente tomar medidas que permitam a subsistência do setor agrícola, evitem o desmantelamento da atividade e minimizem o desemprego nesta região.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

joselamego disse:


> O dia mais frio na cidade do Porto
> 13 fev de 1983
> 3,7 negativos , com neve
> 
> ...




Lembro-me bem, nevou com intensidade (  não foi só nesse dia) e acumulou, cada aguaceiro que vinha era de neve ( mas neve a sério com flocos enormes), tempos memoráveis. As serras em Valongo ficaram com grande acumulação.

Lembro-me de estar a sair de uma festa de carnaval ( aqui no Porto) à noite e estar a nevar com os carros já com alguma acumulação nos vidros e capô 

De referir que este tempo invulgar ainda durou uns bons dias, o frio continental já vinha pelo menos desde o dia 7 ou 8 de Fevereiro e durou mais de uma semana  

Cartas dessa altura:


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

hurricane disse:


> A diferenca entre o ECM e o GFS já a 120h é incrível. Nao me lembro de haver tanta discrepancia a uma distancia tao reduzida. O GFS coloca o Anti-ciclone mesmo a meio da Europa, e o ECM uma potente entrada fria continental. Qual ganhará?


Eu não duvido, o ECM! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

hurricane disse:


> A diferenca entre o ECM e o GFS já a 120h é incrível. Nao me lembro de haver tanta discrepância a uma distancia tao reduzida. O GFS coloca o Anti-ciclone mesmo a meio da Europa, e o ECM uma potente entrada fria continental. Qual ganhará?


Nenhum dos dois provavelmente. Com a discrepância atual 120h é terra da fantasia.


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Os meus pais tambem se lembram de nevar na regiao da Leiria. Mas felizmente tambem vi nevar em 2006! Uma sorte!


----------



## comentador (15 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Esta situação está a tornar-se muito preocupante e com contornos gravíssimos na agricultura e no meio ambiente.


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nenhum dos dois provavelmente. Com a discrepância atual 120h é terra da fantasia.



A 120h já nao é fantasia. Por norma o ECM tende a ser mais consistente e o GFS a seguir-lhe o rasto. Provavelmente será alguma coisa entre os dois. ahah


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Se nem chuva temos, quanto mais neve.


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

Outras realidades


----------



## tone (16 Fev 2018 às 09:55)

Está visto que todo o “alarido” à volta da divisão do vórtice para nós significará mais do mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Orion disse:


> Outras realidades


Ahahah!! Muito bom, o que faz a Vodka Não andas a beber a bebida certa @joselamego, medronho já era


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (16 Fev 2018 às 10:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se nem chuva temos, quanto mais neve.


Concordo. Francamente não consigo compreender porque tanta conversa sobre neve aqui no "Seguimento Livre" quando a grande preocupação neste momento é a tão preciosa chuva. Julgo que seria mais interessante discutir as razões para uma tão significativa falta desta do que se nevou isto ou aquilo no tempo da "Maria Cachucha". Sou moço com quase 50 anos, vi alguma neve em locais menos prováveis aqui em Portugal, mas sinceramente, neste momento e quase em Março estou-me a borrifar se os modelos prognosticam esta ou aquela cota de neve. Não tarda andamos a discutir se as fadas chegam com a próxima nortada.


----------



## kikofra (16 Fev 2018 às 10:55)

é incrivel as diferenças climaticas que existem no nosso rectangulo, ontem fui correr e cheguei todo encharcado a casa, liguei a tv na volta ao algarve e o sol brilhava por lá


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 11:17)

Incrível como os modelos não dão chuva.
Só sol e AA, as saídas operacionais dos modelos muito diferentes dos ensembles... Estamos tramados no verão!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah!! Muito bom, o que faz a Vodka Não andas a beber a bebida certa @joselamego, medronho já era


Vamos precisar de vodka para esquecer ou curar a dor que vamos ter no a  verão....seca, seca, seca!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Por outras palavras, ainda há muita incerteza a partir do dia 21.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Uma coisa é certa, se vier um verão como este vamos ter das maiores secas dos últimos anos, talvez maior que a de 2005 que foi um ano terrível. As nascentes aqui pela Cova da Beira estão iguais ao que estavam em Julho, esta precipitação que ouve pelo Natal só ajudou a manter, e as pessoas que têm quintas, como eu, já se perguntam o que semear e quantidades porque a água será pouca para rega. Veremos se Março, Abril e até o próprio Maio teremos as chuvas que tanto precisamos e que o verão seja mais ameno e com muitas trovoadas, mas bem molhadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Fev 2018 às 12:30)

O ecm e o Gem já mostram alguma chuva mas a distância temporal ainda é muito grande.


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Norther disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, se vier um verão como este vamos ter das maiores secas dos últimos anos, talvez maior que a de 2005 que foi um ano terrível. As nascentes aqui pela Cova da Beira estão iguais ao que estavam em Julho, esta precipitação que ouve pelo Natal só ajudou a manter, e as pessoas que têm quintas, como eu, já se perguntam o que semear e quantidades porque a água será pouca para rega. Veremos se Março, Abril e até o próprio Maio teremos as chuvas que tanto precisamos e que o verão seja mais ameno e com muitas trovoadas, mas bem molhadas.


Mas a situacao atual é muito pior que em 2005.


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

Orion disse:


> Por outras palavras, ainda há muita incerteza a partir do dia 21.



Mas ter uma NAO- negativa em pleno marco nao significa nada. ja nao há frio acumulado e a luz solar é muito maior. Ou bem que haja uma NAO- em Dezembro ou Janeiro ou entao é para esquecer. Este alarido todo em volta da quebra do vortice polar nao passa disso mesmo alarido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

*Estação Faro (Aeroporto)*:

01/10/2004 a 31/01/2005: 103 mm  
01/10/2004 a 30/09/2005: 151 mm

01/10/2017 a 31/01/2017: 113.8 mm

Um pouco pior, em 2005. Fevereiro de 2005 caíram 8.3 mm, não está muito diferente deste Fevereiro. Nos últimos 10 Invernos, só 3 foram normais ou acima da média, por isso, já é normal o Inverno ser seco, por aqui. Agora, é ver o que nos reserva até Maio que vem a época das chuvas novamente, as estações de transição é que fazem a diferença e não o Inverno, no Algarve. 

Falta 37.5 mm para Faro igualar o ano hidrológico 2004/2005, por isso, não há crise.


----------



## dahon (16 Fev 2018 às 12:55)

hurricane disse:


> Mas ter uma NAO- negativa em pleno marco nao significa nada. ja nao há frio acumulado e a luz solar é muito maior. Ou bem que haja uma NAO- em Dezembro ou Janeiro ou entao é para esquecer. Este alarido todo em volta da quebra do vortice polar nao passa disso mesmo alarido.


Não estivéssemos em plena seca, até podia perceber esse post no que diz respeito à neve. Agora tendo em conta a situação em Portugal é completamente descabido. 
Não querendo ser alarmista, o que não sou, pelo menos tento pautar-me pela racionalidade, diria que esta possível mudança de padrão será a última réstia de esperança para que possamos ter um verão não tão complicado como se perspectiva. 

Como dizem os ingleses: "hope for the best, prepare for the worst". Neste momento é o meu lema para o que pode acontecer daqui para a frente.


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2018 às 12:57)

hurricane disse:


> Mas ter uma NAO- negativa em pleno marco nao significa nada. ja nao há frio acumulado e a luz solar é muito maior. Ou bem que haja uma NAO- em Dezembro ou Janeiro ou entao é para esquecer. Este alarido todo em volta da quebra do vortice polar nao passa disso mesmo alarido.



Queres neve mas a urgência reside na chuva. Percebes a diferença?

Correlação não significa causalidade. Quando a NAO está negativa há tendencialmente mais chuva no território português.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

Mais uma saida do gfs completamente seca, se isto continuar assim não sei o que será da agricultura este ano, simplesmente não vai haver nada para comer.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (16 Fev 2018 às 13:06)

Na minha opinião, para ser sincero, prefiro neste momento chuva, pois corre-se o risco de nas próximas semanas a paisagem ficar amarela/queimada, isto se não chover. Neste momento ainda é verde, pelo menos na zona de onde vivo. Valorizo mais ter água, boa paisagem e produção na agricultura do que simplesmente a neve. Prefiro produção em vez de tentação. Apesar da neve ser vantajosa para a agricultura. Ficaria muito mais triste se visse o solo seco e queimado do que não ver neve.

Por outro lado, nem me importaria se viesse uma tempestade, seja como for, desde que transporte água é um bem essencial.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

Orion disse:


> Queres neve mas a urgência reside na chuva. Percebes a diferença?
> 
> Correlação não significa causalidade. Quando a NAO está negativa há tendencialmente mais chuva no território português.


Mas a questao é que nao ha por enquanto nenhuma mudanca de padrao. E eu estando a viver na Belgica prefiro ver neve. Daí o meu comentário.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

hurricane disse:


> Mas a situacao atual é muito pior que em 2005.





Pior acho que ainda não o é, pelo menos nesta região, em 2005 o rio Zêzere deixou de correr aqui na Cova da Beira, eu andei no leito, neste momento ainda corre.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Tanto se fala nos ensemble o do gfs esta fraquíssimo!! O ecm logo logo cai correr atrás do gfs como na maioria das vezes. Fevereiro pedido digo isto desde o inicio do mês quase, por algum motivo é. Venha Março mas já não ponho as mãos no fogo por mês nenhum.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Norther disse:


> Pior acho que ainda não o é, pelo menos nesta região, em 2005 o rio Zêzere deixou de correr aqui na Cova da Beira, eu andei no leito, neste momento ainda corre.


É uma coisa que vai variando de umas zonas para outras. A seca, neste momento, no Alentejo está e vai ser pior do que em 2005, em todos os sentidos. 
Seria muito mau se o Rio Zêzere não corresse nesta altura mas pelo menos, na zona de Constância ao desaguar no Tejo está muito, muito fraco e provavelmente vai voltar a secar. Era preciso chover muito agora em Março, ao estilo de 2013, por exemplo, para repôr água suficiente nos solos de modo a que as nascentes aguentassem o verão inteiro. Abril e Maio são meses, por norma de trovoadas, chuvas diluvianas, em secas como esta, pouco fazem. 
Já não coloco esperanças em mês nenhum, à medida que o tempo passa é preciso cada vez mais chuva e simplesmente não aparece, seja de que maneira for. Grande parte do país está condenado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

Boa tarde

Aconselho a todos os amigos deste fórum, observarem atentamente o movimento delineado pelos diferentes modelos nas últimas run's. Para onde vai o AA?? Onde surgem as depressões?? Parece-me que teremos novidades dentro de 10 dias. Se assim não for, bem podemos "sair todos em procissão" com todos os santos das paróquias deste Portugal...


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

@Dias Miguel era só uma questão de tempo até o GFS seguir os passos do ECMWF para meados deste mês. Até os diagramas têm mostrado isso.
O AA parece querer tirar umas "férias de Inverno" para ir fazer Sku até à Escandinávia. Haja esperança!


----------



## tone (16 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

A 10 dias... são cenouras!


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aconselho a todos os amigos deste fórum, observarem atentamente o movimento delineado pelos diferentes modelos nas últimas run's. Para onde vai o AA?? Onde surgem as depressões?? Parece-me que teremos novidades dentro de 10 dias. Se assim não for, bem podemos "sair todos em procissão" com todos os santos das paróquias deste Portugal...









Bom, se os continentais soprarem o suficiente quem sabe se a depressão não faz um desvio não anunciado para norte e implementa a circulação atmosférica 'de sonho'?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2018 às 18:51)

Há muita boa gente a quem ainda não caiu a ficha... A situação será de extrema gravidade se não chover, e tem de chover a sério!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

*Trás-os-Montes. Seca deixou animais sem alimento*

Se não chover nos próximos tempos, “os pastos poderão não rebentar” e os produtores não têm com que alimentar os animais. Já há pastores a vender animais.





Os produtores de bovinos de raça mirandesa estão apreensivos com as consequências da seca no setor. As sementeiras correram mal, escasseia o alimento para o gado e o futuro é uma incógnita.

O ano passado não houve forragens em quantidade suficiente e as explorações agrícolas estão a ressentir-se desse problema, o que está a afetar todas as explorações pecuárias do Nordeste Transmontano.

O secretário técnico da Associação de Produtores de Bovinos de Raça Mirandesa (ACRBM), Válter Raposo, traça um retrato negro para o setor, revelando que “estamos perante uma situação alarmante que passa pela falta de pasto nos lameiros”.

“As sementeiras correram muito mal, muitas delas nem sequer rebentaram e os produtores estão a recorrer a suplementos alimentares para os animais”, acrescenta.

O técnico afirma que o “futuro é uma incógnita” e teme que, se não chover nos próximos tempos, “os pastos poderão não rebentar”, referindo que as “culturas de sequeiro estão muito atrasadas”.

Para já, alguns produtores estão às recorrer às reservas de outros anos e outros estão a comprar forragens e palha, principalmente na vizinha Espanha, a preços muito altos.

Válter Raposo sublinha que os alimentos para animais encarecerem muito e dá como exemplo a “palha que está ao dobro dos preços praticados no ano passado”.

A médio prazo, a falta de alimento provocado pela seca poderá “ter consequências na reprodução dos animais e comprometer o efetivo de uma raça que já esteve ameaçada de extinção”, alerta o secretário técnico da ACRBM.

O Solar dos Bovinos de Raça Mirandesa está confinado aos concelhos Miranda do Douro, Vimioso, Mogadouro, Bragança, Vinhais e Macedo de Cavaleiros.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/105841/tras-os-montes-seca-deixou-animais-sem-alimento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

Essa é a realidade...
Agora imaginem o Verão longo e seco que seguramente vamos ter (nem preciso de mapas para o afirmar), sem água nos solos, rios secos, barragens a míngua logo à partida... Imaginem como chegaremos a Setembro/ Outubro... A mim arrepia-me.
Temos 2 meses, até Abril... Se não chover, depois sera o caos.


----------



## AMFC (16 Fev 2018 às 19:48)

Situação hídrica em final de Janeiro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

AMFC disse:


> Situação hídrica em final de Janeiro


Mapa bonito, o problema é que se não chover as reservas vão cair a pique, pois não há "alimentação" para as barragens que compense o consumo... Será em queda livre.


----------



## AMFC (16 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Completamente de acordo contigo



Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa bonito, o problema é que se não chover as reservas vão cair a pique, pois não há "alimentação" para as barragens que compense o consumo... Será em queda livre.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Fev 2018 às 21:34)

uma pergunta:

se de facto se verificar uma situação de muito pouca chuva nos próximos meses e chegarmos ao inicio do verão com uma seca severa ou extrema, quais as consequências para a população em geral, urbana e rural?

gostaria de ver expresso materialmente e concretamente as consequências de uma situação dessas, e se por exemplo levarmos em linha de conta que grosso modo grande parte da população está concentrada nas cinturas urbanas de lisboa e porto, que rotinas, hábitos, comportamentos teriam obrigatoriamente que mudar em consequência da situação, e não falo de conselhos para poupar agua e coisas do tipo, falo de situações concretas em que a população seria afectada.

bens alimentares, esses como mais de 50% do que se vende hipers é tudo importado de Espanha, França e outros países, não será por aí.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

Neste momento estão bem visíveis nos modelos os efeitos do SSW com a nova configuração bipartida do vórtice polar, só em termos comparativos veja-se uma saída do GFS no início do mês e o que está ser previsto a curto-prazo:
*
Antes:*





*"Depois":*





Nesta carta surge então a circulação estratosférica anticiclónica provocada pela conjugação da expansão do ar quente com a força de coriólis , circulação que de resto é inversa à do vórtice polar e que está a provocar a sua desintegração:





Tanto quanto me inteirei, para que haja uma propagação dos efeitos do SSW mais eficaz, é necessário que ocorra uma redução da intensidade da circulação zonal, e neste momento há efetivamente uma diminuição da sua velocidade, com inversão inclusivamente do tipo de fluxo (regiões azuis de circulação E-O na carta abaixo), provocada pelos dois núcleos anti-horários da carta que mostrei em cima aos 30hPa:





 Os efeitos deste fenómeno estão a tornar os modelos bastante instáveis, não se esqueçam que as perturbações do SSW só se refletem nas camadas troposféricas numa média de 2 a 3 semanas após o aquecimento. Como estes fenómenos têm a capacidade de alterar a circulação zonal (e embora a circulação às nossas latitudes dificilmente se inverta na totalidade), não será de estranhar se nas próximas semanas voltarmos a ter mais uma entrada fria continental. 

O estabelecimento desta entrada fria continental, bem como de um padrão de NAO- vai depender da forma como o jet e os seus meandros forem empurrados com a desintegração do vórtice, veremos, efetivamente, o que se vai suceder, mas para já não atiraria a toalha ao chão Agora esperemos é que haja propagação da perturbação aos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera, para já existem indícios de que está a ocorrer.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Fev 2018 às 00:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Neste momento estão bem visíveis nos modelos os efeitos do SSW com a nova configuração bipartida do vórtice polar, só em termos comparativos veja-se uma saída do GFS no início do mês e o que está ser previsto a curto-prazo:
> *
> Antes:*
> 
> ...




Excelente explicação


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2018 às 07:51)

Até agora secaram-se as fontes... daqui em diante a água vai levar as pontes.

Vamos entrar num período chuvoso de onde não sairemos tão cedo. 
Esta subita mudança da estratosfera terá consequências durante semanas. 

Um aviso também para o campo e a agricultura.


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2018 às 09:44)

Nas saídas desta manhã  ECM está diferente dos modelos GFS e GEM...ou seja o canadiano e americano estão parecidos , o europeu parece-me pior ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

Faz amanhã precisamente 10 anos , que choveu como eu nunca tinha visto chover em Portugal em tão curto espaço de tempo, nomeadamente na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal! Ou seja a fome deu em fartura! Houve a lamentar duas mortes nesse dia, infelizmente  mas já sabemos que com extremos, esses riscos são imensos! Não è disto que estamos a precisar, mas se for uma coisa deste género que nos venha salvar dos danos incalculáveis que vamos ter se não chover nada de jeito até ao Verão, então que venha! eu ainda não perdi a esperança, até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima!! Ficam aqui alguns registos desse dia , e o link do relatório IPMA , para o que se passou nesse dia e tiver interessado em consultar! é deveras impressionante!
*Relatório DMC/CIME-01/2008 Cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de ... - IPMA*


Neste sente-se bem a , e por último este que dá, para perceber muito bem a intensidade da


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2018 às 11:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Trás-os-Montes. Seca deixou animais sem alimento*
> 
> Se não chover nos próximos tempos, “os pastos poderão não rebentar” e os produtores não têm com que alimentar os animais. Já há pastores a vender animais.
> 
> ...



Espero que a situação mude e depressa.
Em algumas regiões do país, já não se pratica a transumância como antigamente (em que os pastores levavam o gado para zonas mais húmidas, conforme a necessidade).
Também muita gente não deixa o gado aprender a comer o mato...

A raça Mirandesa (que tem alguns exemplares enormes) ainda faz parte das raças bovinas autóctones primitivas.
Tenho verificado que este tipo de exemplares embaixo são cada vez mais raros nesta raça:






Touro






Touro






Touro e vaca







Vaca


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

O ecm piorou bastante em relação a ontem na saída operacional no entanto tanto o gfs como o gem melhoraram  prevêem chuva  abaixo das 240 horas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2018 às 11:50)

O GFS está interessante, mas o ECMWF não concorda nada, por um lado o AA foge para bem longe, mas é um AA imenso, e mesmo bem lá no Norte da Europa consegue afectar-nos e bloquear tudo  como mostra o ECMWF 0z.

Esperemos que o GFS (e outros)  tenham razão, e no fim não fiquemos numa situação que "nem é carne nem peixe."


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

Agreste disse:


> Até agora secaram-se as fontes... daqui em diante a água vai levar as pontes.
> 
> Vamos entrar num período chuvoso de onde não sairemos tão cedo.
> Esta subita mudança da estratosfera terá consequências durante semanas.
> ...


Gosto desse comentário entusiasta
Eu confesso que estou com esperanças de algo, pelo menos mais do que há algum tempo atrás... estou algo apreensivo mas sem euforias.

No entanto alguém deve ter mais informações que nós...por exemplo na ribeira de Quarteira junto à ponte do Barão ( estrada de Albufeira) estiveram a limpar o canavial no final do mês passado (gosto da iniciativa...está aí um bom procedimento! Limpar ribeiras no Inverno e matas no Verão )
Daqui a algumas semanas se calhar passa por cima da ponte


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Faz amanhã precisamente 10 anos , que choveu como eu nunca tinha visto chover em Portugal em tão curto espaço de tempo, nomeadamente na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal! Ou seja a fome deu em fartura! Houve a lamentar duas mortes nesse dia, infelizmente  mas já sabemos que com extremos, esses riscos são imensos! Não è disto que estamos a precisar, mas se for uma coisa deste género que nos venha salvar dos danos incalculáveis que vamos ter se não chover nada de jeito até ao Verão, então que venha! eu ainda não perdi a esperança, até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima!! Ficam aqui alguns registos desse dia , e o link do relatório IPMA , para o que se passou nesse dia e tiver interessado em consultar! é deveras impressionante!
> *Relatório DMC/CIME-01/2008 Cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de ... - IPMA*
> 
> 
> Neste sente-se bem a , e por último este que dá, para perceber muito bem a intensidade da


Lembro-me perfeitamente de estar a ver o Jornal da Noite com os meus pais, e a notícia em destaque ser a morte de duas pessoas que foram arrastadas pela corrente incrivelmente forte do rio Jamor.

Notícia do Público:
*Duas mortes em carro arrastado para a ribeira do Jamor*
LUÍS FILIPE SEBASTIÃO
19 de Fevereiro de 2008, 0:00

(...)
Domingas Maria foi à janela e viu "um monte de água" que a levou a ir acordar os filhos. A estrada levava quase tanta água como a ribeira, que naquele ponto corre paralela a ela, quando viu um pequeno Ford Fiesta a tentar passar com "duas raparigas novas" lá dentro. "O meu filho disse-lhes para recuarem e a condutora ainda tentou travar, puxando o travão de mão, mas o carro rodopiou e foi de rabo", contou a moradora.
(...)


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Belo evento esse de a 10 anos, infelizmente eventos desses já são tão raros como ver nevar aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Gosto desse comentário entusiasta
> Eu confesso que estou com esperanças de algo, pelo menos mais do que há algum tempo atrás... estou algo apreensivo mas sem euforias.
> 
> No entanto alguém deve ter mais informações que nós...por exemplo na ribeira de Quarteira junto à ponte do Barão ( estrada de Albufeira) estiveram a limpar o canavial no final do mês passado (gosto da iniciativa...está aí um bom procedimento! Limpar ribeiras no Inverno e matas no Verão )
> Daqui a algumas semanas se calhar passa por cima da ponte



Não é um comentário entusiasta é mais um comentário realista do @Agreste . Secar as fontes elas já estão secas, mas levar pontes existe uma probabilidade maior disso ocorrer do que no Inverno. A Primavera tem mostrado ser mais chuvosa do que o Inverno propriamente dito. Aliás, se formos analisar os eventos extremos que tivemos nos últimos 10 anos, a maior parte ocorreu sempre nas estações de transição ou seja na Primavera e no Outono, existiu excepções como o Inverno 2009/2010, como Fevereiro de 2017, já nas estações de transição, está o tornado de Lagoa, as enxurradas em Setembro de 2008 no concelho de Olhão, a enxurrada em Albufeira, o Maio mais chuvoso em 2016 e etc. Se o Outono tivesse sido mais chuvoso fazia mais diferença, já que o Inverno tem sido parecido aos últimos anos excepto o ano passado, particularmente no Sotavento Algarvio. 

Quem calma, que ainda vem uma enxurrada de Agosto, como em 2006.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 14:11)

Ainda estou para ver o(s) evento(s) - certamente catastróficos - que afetará(ão) o continente, cumprindo assim o critério informal da compensação meteorológica que, relembro, já vem desde Outubro do ano passado. Broome (em cima) está a experienciar o 2º ciclone da temporada. Não me parece que isso vá acontecer em PT continental.

Até podem ter uma primavera chuvosa com meses como este...






... mas de certeza que 1, 2 ou 3 meses mais chuvosos revertem (ou 'compensam') os danos de uma seca prolongada? E se estes forem seguidos por mais uma seca prolongada? A chuva vai triplicar em 2019?

Como curiosidade, tenho visto que a malta não gosta de dias cinzentos, ou seja, muito nublados sem chuva (ou com chuvisco) e algo abafados. Isso é a meteorologia predominante aqui nas ilhas.

Ao contrário da opinião certamente predominante, escrevo que quem vos dera ter mais dias assim. Se calhar os incêndios não seriam tão problemáticos. Não chove mas não torra. De onde pensam que vem a verdura das ilhas? Não chove assim tanto aqui.

Os continentais gostam de céu azul, sol e calor prolongado. Como tal, não se queixem do que vem a seguir


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

Orion disse:


> Ainda estou para ver o(s) evento(s) - certamente catastróficos - que afetará(ão) o continente, cumprindo assim o critério da compensação meteorológica que, relembro, já vem desde Outubro do ano passado. Broome (em cima) está a experienciar o 2º ciclone da temporada. Não me parece que isso vá acontecer em PT continental.
> 
> Até podem ter uma primavera chuvosa como meses como este...
> 
> ...


Penso que ninguém aqui está à espera da compensação, porque se isso existisse, podíamos preparar os barcos.
Pelo menos, eu tenho a plena consciência de que os próximos 3 meses que restam antes do verão, não vão resolver a seca que estamos a passar mas, se fossem bem melhores que os anteriores, sempre podiam minimizar a situação no que pelo menos diz respeito à agricultura porque as barragens precisam de muitos meses de chuva e não de chuvas diluvianas como aliás costuma acontecer nestes próximos meses, principalmente em abril e maio que são meses, por norma de trovoadas.




Orion disse:


> Como curiosidade, tenho visto que a malta não gosta de dias cinzentos, ou seja, muito nublados sem chuva (ou com chuvisco) e algo abafados. Isso é o meteorologia predominante aqui nas ilhas.
> 
> Ao contrário da opinião certamente predominante, escrevo que quem vos dera ter mais dias assim. Se calhar os incêndios não seriam tão problemáticos. Não chove mas não torra.
> 
> Os continentais gostam de sol, calor e céu azul. Como tal, não se queixem do que vem a seguir



Para quê ter dias nublados sem chuva se são iguais ao ter um dia de sol em situações como esta? Ter sol numa altura em que era suposto estar a chover e ainda por cima numa situação destas é mau, mas se não chove mais vale estar sol. Nós não estamos no meio do Oceano, portanto não se pode comparar. O tempo que nós temos nesta altura, e o tempo que temos no verão sempre é diferente. Por acaso, no verão não me importava de ter dias nublados graças a isso e a outras situações. Um verão ao estilo de 2014, era o ideal pelo menos aqui para o interior que não tivemos temperaturas tão extremas como nos últimos 2 verões mas para a praia já é mais complicado. 

Não generalizes os continentais. Gosto de ter sol, céu azul e (algum) calor mas na altura certa. Também gosto de ter tempo estável e estas temperaturas amenas em alguns dias do inverno e se chovesse, melhor era.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

O GFS neste caso portou-se bem!


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Fev 2018 às 19:10)

O Gfs não está nada mau de qualquer modo ainda é muito cedo para termos certezas.

A saida operacional das 12z  do ECM melhorou bastante em relação há das 0z deixo aqui a comparação.

Saida das 0z







Mesmo dia saida das 12z






Saida das 0z






Mesmo dia saida das 12z





Saida das 0z







Mesmo dia saida das 12z


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

GFS com 88mm para Serpa


----------



## comentador (17 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

Não se pode fazer caso do GFS. A previsão é a longo prazo e até lá vai tirando tudo até chegar a zero. Para hoje o GFS também previa chuva há uns dias atrás e foi tirando até dar nisto, um dia só com algumas nuvens. O tempo vai seco e os  modelos não me convencem de mudança futura do tempo. O tempo está cada vez mais incerto e logo difícil de prever, mas no caso de portugal continental é mais certo acertarem em previsões de tempo seco. Este anticiclone está para perdurar, fixo e bem agarrado a esta zona do mundo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

comentador disse:


> Não se pode fazer caso do GFS. A previsão é a longo prazo e até lá vai tirando tudo até chegar a zero. Para hoje o GFS também previa chuva há uns dias atrás e foi tirando até dar nisto, um dia só com algumas nuvens. O tempo vai seco e os  modelos não me convencem de mudança futura do tempo. O tempo está cada vez mais incerto e logo difícil de prever, mas no caso de portugal continental é mais certo acertarem em previsões de tempo seco. Este anticiclone está para perdurar, fixo e bem agarrado a esta zona do mundo.


concordo contigo


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

---

Novamente, mudar o tempo vai. Os contornos dessa mudança é que podem ser insatisfatórios.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

Só quero dizer que se não chover bem aqui na zona teremos o caos...os poços nao estão a encher nada de jeito. O que choveu parece que não foi nada de jeito ou nao chega para o lençol freático. e esta a acontecer uma coisa estranha, No Carregado e Vila Franca de Xira junto ao Tejo algumas pessoas dizem que a água está a aparecer salgada nos poços e não se pode regar com ela. Isto não está para brincar


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2018 às 13:21)

O GFS é uma autêntica comédia:
0z




06z





Só se vêm cortes e adiamentos, o ECM prevê mas é sempre acima das 216h ou até mesmo apenas nas 240h. Nem vale a pena estar à espera que chova. Que isto vai ser o caos? Não restam dúvidas.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Não sei se sou só eu, mas adoro ver este gif do anticiclone a ser "degolado".


----------



## comentador (18 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Não façam caso dos modelos! Em anos secos nunca acertam, eles baseiam-se muito nas médias! Se fosse um ano chuvoso acertavam, mas em anos secos não liguem, só trazem esperanças que no fim se transformam em desilusão. Estamos em ano seco e vai ser assim até ao fim, não tenham ilusões. O que chover será muito pouco.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 13:28)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS é uma autêntica comédia:
> 0z
> 
> 
> ...


Isto está mau!
Penso que só litoral norte se vai safar no verão ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Bom, já estamos aqui outra vez em modo apocalipse....

Vamos lá ver várias coisas. A situação não está boa para grande parte do país em termos de seca, e se não chover decentemente até Abril nessas áreas sim, é uma garantia que o verão vai ser muito problemático. Até aqui, estamos 100% de acordo.
Agora vamos a ter calma com a história de que está garantido que assim acontecerá e que os modelos vão apenas enganando o pessoal no meio do cenário trágico..

Todos os estudos e climatologias que há sobre _vortex splits_ indicam que regra geral o resultado na nossa zona é um período relativamente largo de tempo instável, com precipitação acima da média e temperatura abaixo da média. Se é sempre igual e garantido? Obviamente que não e sim há excepções. Oxalá este evento não seja uma dessas raras excepções, de facto era muito azar tendo em conta o contexto de seca em que estamos.

Agora, calma.. Se há outra coisa que a climatologia destes eventos diz com bastantes certezas é... Os seus efeitos começam a sentir-se cerca de 15 dias depois da sua ocorrência na estratosfera. Ora o _vortex_ quebrou-se por volta de dia 10, portanto, façam as contas antes de mandar as mãos já à cabeça... 

Depois deste "pormenor" para se aguardar mais um bocadinho, vamos ser racionais, e vamos olhar para os modelos. Sim, estão "loucos", cada modelo com suas cartas mais maradas, e sempre em sítios diferentes e em alturas diferentes. Parece tudo "alucinado" em termos atmosféricos nos modelos globais. Com isto há alguma dúvida que o padrão está a mudar drasticamente a nível hemisférico? Se há dúvidas, pensem outra vez... Mais ainda, com tanta falta de consenso, há também dúvidas que esse "baralhar das cartas" se está ainda a dar e que todas essas diferenças nos modelos e saídas são mesmo prova de que o padrão "novo" ainda está longe de estabelecido? Se há, mais uma vez pensem outra vez com calma...

Outra coisa ainda saída da climatologia destes eventos, é que até é mesmo normal nas primeiras semanas termos um período também aborrecido e até de temperaturas acima da média. Não é precisamente o que está a acontecer neste momento? Até está a bater tudo certo com o expectável neste momento, incluindo este período morno, e depois as perspectivas de mudar drasticamente para tempo fresco e bastante chuvoso.

Sim, eu sei que os modelos estão a adiar, a história do costume, mas calma, ainda nem 10 dias passaram do evento estratosférico, portanto, NÃO, ainda não é altura de a mudança de padrão na baixa atmosfera estar estabelecida. Se entrarmos em Março e tudo continuar igual, aí sim, podemos começar realmente a pensar que poderá ter sido daquelas raras excepções em que um _vortex split_ não nos dá nada, e isso seria muito azar e muito preocupante tendo em conta o estado actual das coisas. Até lá... Calma, e percebam a escala temporal a que isto "funciona"...

De qualquer forma, eu percebo alguma ansiedade, e eu também tenho alguma, pelo menos no sentido de dias mais "invernais". Pois costumam estar associados a estes eventos, e a verdade é que já estamos a entrar numa fase em que a janela favorável para episódios invernais se começa a fechar, mesmo com "revoluções atmosféricas" deste calibre. Daí alguma ansiedade por "efeitos imediatos" do SSW. Mas eles de facto não são imediatos, e portanto sim, é até bastante provável que em termos de episódios invernais frios não venha já a tempo para nós, e que entradas siberianas fiquem mesmo só para lá dos Pirineus, e que vejamos a Europa e/ou Mediterrâneo a ter neve a cotas baixas, etc.. Isso já não me espanta. Espanta-me sim, se mesmo sem frio, nem sequer um período bem mais chuvoso estiver para chegar, que na verdade é o que é essencial que aconteça. O frio era giro, mas acessório, tendo em conta a grave seca.

Volto a "resguardar-me", e a dizer que pode muito bem acontecer ficarmos no "limbo", e vermos meio hemisfério com uma mudança de padrão brutal e pouco ou nada mudar aqui, é uma possibilidade... Acho improvável e oxalá não seja o caso, mas acima de tudo, não tomem como certo o "fracasso" dos efeitos do _vortex split_ para o nosso cantinho antes de meados de Março. Antes disso é puramente masoquismo toda esta bipolaridade a cada saída boa/má dos modelos.
Depois disso, conforme o que acontecer (ou não) logo pensaremos se nos espera realmente um verão mais ou menos problemático em termos de seca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 13:59)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, já estamos aqui outra vez em modo apocalipse....
> 
> Vamos lá ver várias coisas. A situação não está boa para grande parte do país em termos de seca, e se não chover decentemente até Abril nessas áreas sim, é uma garantia que o verão vai ser muito problemático. Até aqui, estamos 100% de acordo.
> Agora vamos a ter calma com a história de que está garantido que assim acontecerá e que os modelos vão apenas enganando o pessoal no meio do cenário trágico..
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Adoro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

Os 4 modelos mostram chuva até ao final do mês, mas o pessoal não quer chuva quer é o AA em cima. 

Quando, eu vejo os 4 modelos, ECM, GFS, GEM e Australiano darem precipitação no Algarve até dia 28, cerca de 40 mm.

Este tópico devia ser analisado por um psicólogo daria material mais que suficiente para fazer uma tese de mestrado ou até uma especialização na área. 

Nele existe os optimistas, os realistas, os pessimistas e outros que navegam ao sabor do vento e outros nem sabem o que querem.

O mais cómico, é aqueles que num post dizem A e no post seguinte dizem B. 

Se existe pessoal que eu tenho uma grande admiração é o pessoal de Coimbra para cima, nunca vi eles lamentarem e até o pessoal de Viseu mesmo com a situação mais dramática do país, nem uma choradeira ou lamentação e tem tido alguma precipitação, mais uma para o psicólogo analisar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os 4 modelos mostram chuva até ao final do mês, mas o pessoal não quer chuva quer é o AA em cima.
> 
> Quando, eu vejo os 4 modelos, ECM, GFS, GEM e Australiano darem precipitação no Algarve até dia 28, cerca de 40 mm.
> 
> ...


A depressão crónica anticiclónica é muito complicada de curar. Provoca graves sequelas e pega-se pior que a peste!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> até o pessoal de Viseu mesmo com a situação mais dramática do país, nem uma choradeira ou lamentação



Os Viriatos nunca se deram bem com lamechices.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os 4 modelos mostram chuva até ao final do mês, mas o pessoal não quer chuva quer é o AA em cima.
> 
> Quando, eu vejo os 4 modelos, ECM, GFS, GEM e Australiano darem precipitação no Algarve até dia 28, cerca de 40 mm.
> 
> ...


Eu como sou do norte , ehhhh...
Agora falando a sério, a situação está complicada, mas eu continuo confiante no mês de março ....só atiro a toalha ao chão se até abril chover pouco ....



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (18 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Meus amigos numa altura que tanto se fala na poupança da água, volto alertar para a pouca educação dos portugueses na poupança da água.
trabalho num hospital e já trabalhei en 4 ou 5 desde que comecei a minha vida profissional. As pessoas como se estão a marimbar, porque não é a casa delas e não custa dinheiro, deixam sempre autoclismos a escorrer e luzes por apagar. Não há fim de semana que não tenha de desligar  uns quantos autoclismos....sei que existem maneiras do hospital se precaver e por autoclismos mais modernos, mas á falta de melhor, tb nao custava nada haver um pouco mais respeito pelo ambiente.
Obrigado


----------



## cepp1 (18 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

Meus amigos numa altura que tanto se fala na poupança da água, volto alertar para a pouca educação dos portugueses na poupança da água.
trabalho num hospital e já trabalhei en 4 ou 5 desde que comecei a minha vida profissional. As pessoas como se estão a marimbar, porque não é a casa delas e não custa dinheiro, deixam sempre autoclismos a escorrer e luzes por apagar. Não há fim de semana que não tenha de desligar  uns quantos autoclismos....sei que existem maneiras do hospital se precaver e por autoclismos mais modernos, mas á falta de melhor, tb nao custava haver um pouco mais respeito pelo ambiente.
Obrigado


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

Num outro assunto não relacionado com lamúrias, cá vai a 'bomba meteorológica' 







---


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 15:47)




----------



## Intruso (18 Fev 2018 às 16:03)

@Orion o que quer dizer do seu post anterior? Que vem aí bastante chuva? Neve?
Fiquei a nora com a informação visto que nem se vislumbra Portugal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 16:14)

Intruso disse:


> @Orion o que quer dizer do seu post anterior? Que vem aí bastante chuva? Neve?
> Fiquei a nora com a informação visto que nem se vislumbra Portugal.


É uma bomba meteorológica em desenvolvimento para os Açores...


----------



## Intruso (18 Fev 2018 às 16:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É uma bomba meteorológica em desenvolvimento para os Açores...


Obrigado! 
Só irá afetar os Açores?


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Intruso disse:


> Obrigado!
> Só irá afetar os Açores?



Açores e provavelmente Madeira. Mas chegará aqui relativamente enfraquecida.

Publiquei as imagens porque o ciclone será bastante intenso.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

Jesus, é 8 ou 80
Saída 12 do GFS, com 101,3 m para Monchique 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (18 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Este conceito de bomba meteorológica tem estado em voga nos últimos tempos, mas ainda estou na dúvida se é o mesmo que uma ciclogénese explosiva ou é algo diferente.
Se alguém puder esclarecer, agradecia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

dahon disse:


> Este conceito de bomba meteorológica tem estado em voga nos últimos tempos, mas ainda estou na dúvida se é o mesmo que uma ciclogénese explosiva ou é algo diferente.
> Se alguém puder esclarecer, agradecia.


Sim é o mesmo, ou pelo menos eu penso que sim e uso nesse sentido...

P.S.: Até me parece mais correcto usar ciclogénese explosiva...


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

Bem, já podem encomendar uns CAAlmex, pois aos poucos o frio vai sendo retirado e neve, pelo andar da carruagem, só no local do costume... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2018 às 18:54)

Como disse o rozzo e como eu já tentei explicar no outro dia, temos que esperar, efetivamente, pela propagação do sinal gerado pelo split do vórtice na troposfera, até lá é muito natural que os modelos atinjam um estado caótico .

Ao longo dos próximos dias a estabilidade deverá dominar, é consensual com menor ou maior expressão que o AA deverá subir em latitude e colocar a sua dorsal em cima de nós, só depois com a possível inversão da circulação zonal, é que poderemos começar a olhar para o que nos deverá suceder, e entretanto já deverá haver mais informação acerca da perturbação do split do vórtice nas camadas troposféricas.

Após a subida da dorsal anticiclónica até latitudes escandinavas, e com a presumível inversão de circulação provocada até pelo próprio jet (devido à subida do AA), deverá iniciar-se uma entrada continental, no entanto para já é impossível saber se ela nos afetará em cheio ou não (a título especulativo os modelos têm estado mais consentâneos no seu desvio da PI).

Esse desvio explica-se, em parte, pelo facto da corrente de jato que nos poderia trazer o frio se desintegrar e ser absorvida pela poderosa união do jet polar com o jet subtropical, esta junção acontece muitas vezes depois dos SSW, onde a célula polar é literalmente empurrada contra a célula de hadley, havendo um encontro dos jet(s). Esse encontro é favorável ao aparecimento de mais tempestades, e de mais instabilidade a latitudes mais baixas, já que a célula de hadley costuma tirar partido de ar bastante energético já com características tropicais.

Só para não se perderem no que estou a falar este é o padrão normal da atmosfera:





A descida do jet polar está já a iniciar-se com essa "bomba meteorológica", deverá a vir a bordo do jet até aos Açores, depois eventualmente Madeira, e entretanto deverá ocorrer a dita junção das correntes de jato, como é visível pelo GFS nesta carta 3D:





A partir daqui vai tudo depender da oscilação do jet, o ideal é que ele assuma um comportamento no qual se instale mais às nossas latitudes e nos traga uma corrente perturbada de Oeste com sucessivos sistemas frontais, no entanto quanto a esta parte há ainda algumas dúvidas...
A existência de uma entrada continental, pode até facilitar de alguma forma a união da instabilidade atlântica que passará nos Açores à do interior europeu, e trazer-nos as primeiras chuvas. Agora para já não passam de muitos "ses", que espero que se dissolvam com o passar do tempo.

Quanto a esta última parte que acabo de falar da entrada continental, refiro-me a uma configuração deste estilo:


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

Nas próximas horas o ciclone deverá gerar as rajadas mais intensas.






O GOES-16 custou mais de 1000 milhões de dólares. Estas imagens mostram porquê 






A posição do ciclone nos Açores ainda está indefinida. Até pode ser favorável à ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Só mais uma


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

essa depressão tropical vai abrir o jogo.

eu aposto em 2-3 semanas de muita chuva e eventualmente alguma neve a cotas baixas. 
Vamos ter reposição dos níveis de água que é o que conta.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Agreste disse:


> essa depressão tropical vai abrir o jogo.
> 
> eu aposto em 2-3 semanas de muita chuva e eventualmente alguma neve a cotas baixas.
> Vamos ter reposição dos níveis de água que é o que conta.


Eu vejo é esperança a mais e tudo fantasia  Enfim, venha o que vier..


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

joselamego disse:


> Jesus, é 8 ou 80
> Saída 12 do GFS, com 101,3 m para Monchique
> 
> 
> ...



O Australiano coloca 122 mm na faixa que abrange quase todo o litoral algarvio, o GFS carrega no Caldeirão com mais 125 mm, o ECM coloca cerca de 20 mm e o GEM coloca cerca de 30 mm, embora o ECM mostrasse 40 a 60 mm no Algarve. Os modelos estão baralhados mas têm mantido a data de 24/25 com precipitação. Chuva virá, agora a quantidade e aonde cairá lá para 4ª feira já terá mais certezas.

Os 4 modelos mostram esse pormenor, embora cada um mostre em saídas diferentes. Na saída das 00, o GEM e o ECM eram os que mostravam mais precipitação, agora é o GFS e o AUS, existe alguma variabilidade dos modelos.

No meteograma para Olhão, tanto a saída principal como a saída de controle do GFS, mostram a mesma "loucura".


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Atenção que aquilo não é uma tempestade tropical 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 20:46)

Até personalizei o descritivo da imagem


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2018 às 22:13)

Correndo o risco de poluir o tópico... previsão vs observação


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2018 às 22:27)

estranho não abrirem já um invest a essa depressão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

Agreste disse:


> estranho não abrirem já um invest a essa depressão.



Julgo que os "invest" são documentados quando se trata de sistemas tropicais, sistemas que têm por base ar quente e húmido oriundo de águas oceânicas quentes, na sua génese. Esta depressão é uma ciclogénese explosiva de inverno (com ventos de força equivalente a um furacão), não tem na sua génese as características que referi, pelo menos no que toca ao ar quente e à agua quente do oceano.

Ainda relativamente à temperatura do oceano, embora não hajam temperaturas típicas para a formação de ciclones tropicais, pode sempre estar a beneficiar desta anomalia positiva:


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Julgo que os "invest" são documentados quando se trata de sistemas tropicais, sistemas que têm por base ar quente e húmido na sua génese, esta depressão é uma ciclogénese explosiva de inverno (com ventos de força equivalente a um furacão), não tem na sua génese as características que referi.


Bem explicado Mr.Neves! 
Na Run Gfs 18 , continua a prever boa chuva para o país nas semanas seguintes ( bem sei que é a Run pior) vale o que vale ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

joselamego disse:


> Bem explicado Mr.Neves!
> Na Run Gfs 18 , continua a prever boa chuva para o país nas semanas seguintes ( bem sei que é a Run pior) vale o que vale !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Era bom era  Já tenho saudades de um padrão destes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

joselamego disse:


> Bem explicado Mr.Neves!
> Na Run Gfs 18 , continua a prever boa chuva para o país nas semanas seguintes ( bem sei que é a Run pior) vale o que vale !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A run pode ser das 18 mas é a cópia da 12, no Algarve mantém praticamente igual os acumulados.  Com sorte, ainda levas o troféu  do mês de Fevereiro para casa.  Aliás, a precipitação que o GFS mostra é a típica no sul do país, em 3 dias está a média feita.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run pode ser das 18 mas é a cópia da 12, no Algarve mantém praticamente igual os acumulados.  Com sorte, ainda levas o troféu  do mês de Fevereiro para casa.


Queres dizer mês de março ? Ah pois é , e se eu acerto na previsão de um março chuvoso? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2018 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run pode ser das 18 mas é a cópia da 12, no Algarve mantém praticamente igual os acumulados.  Com sorte, ainda levas o troféu  do mês de Fevereiro para casa.  Aliás, a precipitação que o GFS mostra é a típica no sul do país, em 3 dias está a média feita.


Ora nem mais. Mas pronto, aquilo que importa mais agora é que chova. Uma cópia de março de 2013 era o ideal, 200/300mm mensais por aqui. Penso até que o padrão era idêntico...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como disse o rozzo e como eu já tentei explicar no outro dia, temos que esperar, efetivamente, pela propagação do sinal gerado pelo split do vórtice na troposfera, até lá é muito natural que os modelos atinjam um estado caótico .
> 
> Ao longo dos próximos dias a estabilidade deverá dominar, é consensual com menor ou maior expressão que o AA deverá subir em latitude e colocar a sua dorsal em cima de nós, só depois com a possível inversão da circulação zonal, é que poderemos começar a olhar para o que nos deverá suceder, e entretanto já deverá haver mais informação acerca da perturbação do split do vórtice nas camadas troposféricas.
> 
> ...


Explicação muito boa! 
O fórum (e principalmente este tópico) já precisava de algumas "aulas teóricas" destas.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Julgo que os "invest" são documentados quando se trata de sistemas tropicais, sistemas que têm por base ar quente e húmido oriundo de águas oceânicas quentes, na sua génese. Esta depressão é uma ciclogénese explosiva de inverno (com ventos de força equivalente a um furacão), não tem na sua génese as características que referi, pelo menos no que toca ao ar quente e à agua quente do oceano.
> 
> Ainda relativamente à temperatura do oceano, embora não hajam temperaturas típicas para a formação de ciclones tropicais, pode sempre estar a beneficiar desta anomalia positiva:


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 00:11)

Até está previsto que o ciclone tenha um 'núcleo quente' mas o mesmo não deverá ser muito extenso.

Para adquirem caraterísticas tropicais os ciclones tipicamente têm que ficar a pastar aqui pelas redondezas. No caso o ciclone move-se rapidamente e não obstante a eventual ocorrência de um abrandamento do mesmo, não ficará imóvel.

Pena que não há boia. Haveriam registos interessantes.


---

Para recordação


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 00:22)

Orion disse:


> Pena que não há boia. Haveriam registos interessantes.













As rajadas ainda chegaram aos 108 km/h (30m/s) nesta.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

Para despedir, aqui deixo a tempestade mais bizarra do mês.


E não é que o Kelvin mantém o olho? 








> Data At: 1800 UTC
> Latitude: 21.0S
> Longitude: 122.6E
> Location Accuracy: within 20 nm [35 km]
> ...


----------



## lserpa (19 Fev 2018 às 01:06)

Orion disse:


> Para despedir, aqui deixo a tempestade mais bizarra do mês.
> 
> 
> E não é que o Kelvin mantém o olho?



What!!! E eu a pensar que já tinha visto muita coisa! Incrível!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2018 às 08:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run pode ser das 18 mas é a cópia da 12, no Algarve mantém praticamente igual os acumulados.  Com sorte, ainda levas o troféu  do mês de Fevereiro para casa.  Aliás, a precipitação que o GFS mostra é a típica no sul do país, em 3 dias está a média feita.



A estacao de Cacela que tem cerca de 550 mm de media anual ainda nem chegou aos 150 mm no ano hidrologico.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 11:59)

*CANAL METEOPT *

Notícia de última hora:
Os diferentes modelos a médio e longo prazo prevêem umas férias escandinavas para o AA na próxima semana e um fluxo pronunciado de oeste para a Península Ibérica.  
Não precisam ver televisão, nem ler jornais. Basta seguirem as notícias do Canal MeteoPt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Ontem tive 19.7º de Máx, e hoje já sigo com 14.8º! Não que não saiba bem, mas se tivéssemos dentro dos parâmetros normais a nível hídrico! Desde Novembro de 2017 sigo com uns míseros 149,20mm Aproveitei o Domingo para dar uma volta pela Serra da Arrábida com a família e depois desci até a praia do Portinho , incrível o número de pessoas em calções, t.shirt e a brincar com a água descalços , até assustou não tivéssemos nós a meados de Fevereiro e na situação de seca que estamos!!  Mas acredito que é desta que vamos mudar de padrão, acho que isso já começa a ser consensual! Agora resta saber em que contornes isso vai acontecer, e se as chuvas que estão para chegar vão mesmo ajudar a repor níveis de água no solo ,e se possível em algumas barragens ajudar a minimizar as coisas para um Verão que provavelmente será quente! Deixo aqui uma foto da nossa maravilhosa Serra tirada ontem a tarde


----------



## AMFC (19 Fev 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## c0ldPT (19 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ontem tive 19.7º de Máx, e hoje já sigo com 14.8º! Não que não saiba bem, mas se tivéssemos dentro dos parâmetros normais a nível hídrico! Desde Novembro de 2017 sigo com uns míseros 149,20mm Aproveitei o Domingo para dar uma volta pela Serra da Arrábida com a família e depois desci até a praia do Portinho , incrível o número de pessoas em calções, t.shirt e a brincar com a água descalços , até assustou não tivéssemos nós a meados de Fevereiro e na situação de seca que estamos!!  Mas acredito que é desta que vamos mudar de padrão, acho que isso já começa a ser consensual! Agora resta saber em que contornes isso vai acontecer, e se as chuvas que estão para chegar vão mesmo ajudar a repor níveis de água no solo ,e se possível em algumas barragens ajudar a minimizar as coisas para um Verão que provavelmente será quente! Deixo aqui uma foto da nossa maravilhosa Serra tirada ontem a tarde


Já estive aí e é sem dúvida dos locais mais lindos do nosso país


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já estive aí e é sem dúvida dos locais mais lindos do nosso país



Completamente! é um privilégio desfrutar destes locais que o nosso Pais nos dá  sinto que um bocadinho de mim faz parte dela, ou não fosse eu um filho da terra


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Não quero ser péssimista, mas se aquela entrada fria de leste se apróxima mais vai empurrar a depressão mais para oeste e ficamos só com uns miseros aguacieros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelente explicação





joselamego disse:


> Bem explicado Mr.Neves!
> Na Run Gfs 18 , continua a prever boa chuva para o país nas semanas seguintes ( bem sei que é a Run pior) vale o que vale !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





Tiagolco disse:


> Explicação muito boa!
> O fórum (e principalmente este tópico) já precisava de algumas "aulas teóricas" destas.




Muito obrigado a todos . Tento apenas introduzir alguns conhecimentos que fui adquirindo ao longo do tempo, através de algumas horas "perdidas" (no bom sentido), em prol desta ciência deveras interessante. Com o tempo vamos aprendendo uns com os outros e passando os conhecimentos, considero tudo o que sei a respeito do tema uma gota no oceano, no entanto cá estamos para aprender até morrer

Como dizia Aristóteles: 
"É fazendo que se aprende a fazer aquilo que se deve aprender a fazer."  Por isso não tenham medo de publicar aquilo que julgam que são disparates aqui, eu também sou assim um pouco, mas estamos cá também para nos corrigir dentro dos possíveis , e não para condenar os conhecimentos dos outros


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 13:06)

Faz lembrar a tempestade de Fevereiro 2010:


----------



## dASk (19 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

De seu nome Xynthia. Dia brutal com praticamente todo o dia com vento muito forte e stormsurge bem acentuado no tejo. Saudades...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2018 às 13:50)

dASk disse:


> De seu nome Xynthia. Dia brutal com praticamente todo o dia com vento muito forte e stormsurge bem acentuado no tejo. Saudades...



E sem uma pinga de chuva, bem estranho para uma depressão tão cavada. 

Para já, esse cenário extremo do GFS 6z é ainda altamente improvável, muito pouco suportado pelo ensemble. Apesar disso, vai-se estabelecer um padrão de NAO- bem marcado, como previsto há alguns dias, o que aumenta a probabilidade de ser afectados por diversos sistemas depressionários, quem sabe algum mais "explosivo". Muito cedo ainda no entanto para saber exactamente o que nos vai "calhar". Chuva, com maior ou menor intensidade, essa pelo menos parece garantida em todo o território na última semana do mês.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

Hoje de manhã um satélite inferiu ondas máximas a rondar os 34 pés  10 metros.

Em teoria o vento e a ondulação marítima mais severas vão ficar ao largo das ilhas mas o G. Ocidental deverá ter algumas condições mais tempestuosas.

Certamente o IPMA publicará um aviso amarelo para precipitação com, eventualmente, possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas (não severas). A água precipitável não deverá ser muito elevada daí que não haja grandes motivos de preocupação.

Se ainda não ocorreu, está para breve o empilhamento vertical do ciclone. Por outras palavras, o cavamento do ciclone vai cessar mas a sua dissipação ainda vai demorar um bocado. O intenso anticiclone a oeste da depressão vai continuar a contribuir para vento intenso nos próximos dias.






---


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 16:52)

Pelo satélite, ventos a rondar os 30 m/s (108 kph).


----------



## ruka (19 Fev 2018 às 17:12)

Snifa disse:


> Faz lembrar a tempestade de Fevereiro 2010:


e que coincidência no mesmo dia 27 de fevereiro


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

No mínimo tempestuoso o cenário previsto pelo GFS:

965  hpa ali a oeste da Galiza.

Isto dava rajadas de mais de 120 Km/h certamente.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Resumindo, para já ( e se não mudarem) poderemos ter chuva generalizada pelo país entre os dias 26 fev a 2 março) 
O vento poderá ser moderado a forte ( lá para os dias 27,28 e 1 março )
Os acumulados poderão ser interessantes !
A neve essa não sendo a cotas baixas poderá trazer um bom nevão na serra da estrela!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2018 às 17:58)

Eu como estou em desespero nivel 10 para ir à neve e tenho fim de semana agendado em Celorico da Beira, espero que a neve chegue à Estrela em força... Não quero ir à Torre só queria voltar a ver e sentir a neve.
Oxalá as previsões estejam certas.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

joselamego disse:


> Queres dizer mês de março ? Ah pois é , e se eu acerto na previsão de um março chuvoso?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Estou contigo joselamego, penso que Março e até  Abril poderão ser chuvosos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Têm de ser chuvosos! Não temos opcao!


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou contigo joselamego, penso que Março e até  Abril poderão ser chuvosos...


Ya amigo!
Vai rodada de medronho para todos ...eu pago para ver ( março e abril, bonitos , traz-nos a desejada chuva, não nos deixes aflitos)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

joselamego disse:


> Ya amigo!
> Vai rodada de medronho para todos ...eu pago para ver ( março e abril, bonitos , traz-nos a desejada chuva, não nos deixes aflitos)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Que assim seja! Era a única coisa que pedia para que tivéssemos um verão tranquilo porque se continuasse assim sabe-se lá o que acontecia a isto tudo. Hoje lá tive que andar a regar a horta visto ainda faltar uma semana para que venha a chuva, mas tenho esperanças que daqui a uma semana ela chegue. Pelo menos, estão todos a mostrar praticamente o mesmo. E podia ser assim o mês de Março todo, em 2013 raro era o dia em que não chovia.


----------



## AMFC (19 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

Quando for ao meu algarve pela Páscoa espero encontrar tudo verdejante e transbordante de água.
O convite para o medronho é irrecusável, eu levo o acompanhamento 








joselamego disse:


> Ya amigo!
> Vai rodada de medronho para todos ...eu pago para ver ( março e abril, bonitos , traz-nos a desejada chuva, não nos deixes aflitos)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

AMFC disse:


> Quando for ao meu algarve pela Páscoa espero encontrar tudo verdejante e transbordante de água.
> O convite para o medronho é irrecusável, eu levo o acompanhamento


Combinado amigo ! É só marcar o dia e a hora ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Fev 2018 às 18:56)

joralentejano disse:


> E podia ser assim o mês de Março todo, em 2013 raro era o dia em que não chovia.


Bem, já era pedir demais.
Não resolvia a seca, mas ajudava bastante, nesse mês grande parte do país passou dos 200mm de acumulado mensal, assinava já por baixo um mês de Março igual a esse.


----------



## AMFC (19 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Há que acreditar, para já tudo leva a crer que teremos um final de Fevereiro e inicio de Março bem molhados. Algum dia a sorte há-de mudar.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

O ECMWF não concorda muito com o GFS, e vai ensaiando uma potente entrada fria.






Penso que das duas uma, ou teremos chuva  mais duradoura (o desejável), ou uma entrada fria  mas com menos precipitação que a modelada pelo GFS com as suas depressões muito cavadas e frentes activas...tudo muito incerto


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

ECMWF com muita precipitação prevista


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

ecm

saida operacional








Saida ensemble


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Está parecido mas a esta distância temporal muita coisa pode mudar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

A melhor parte dessa operacional do ECMWF ainda é isto, quem é que emoldura?  Não fosse a grande incerteza provocada pelo split do vórtice e a distância horária:


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ECMWF com muita precipitação prevista



Não está nada de especial, e falo a nível geral , mas isto ainda vai dar tantas voltas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem, já era pedir demais.
> Não resolvia a seca, mas ajudava bastante, nesse mês grande parte do país passou dos 200mm de acumulado mensal, assinava já por baixo um mês de Março igual a esse.



Março de 2013 foi fracote, nem chegou a 200 mm no litoral algarvio, só mesmo entre Aljezur e Alte.  Em termos comparativos, o ano de 2013 foi seco até ao início de Março, mas trazia mais bagagem cerca de 300 mm para trás. 

Os modelos que levam o troféu do dia com as melhores cartas a nível de precipitação: são GEM e Aus. 

O ECM e o AUS não prevêem chuva até Domingo, os restantes 3 prevêem e não admirava nada que os outros fossem atrás do ECM, é que ele está completamente sozinho, o ECM tem um defeito às vezes é o 1º a colocar dilúvios e depois retira tudo e já não volta a colocar.

Muita, muita, muita incerteza nos modelos, a chuva será que vem mesmo para a semana? Já comprei Compensam que é para a azia.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março de 2013 foi fracote, nem chegou a 200 mm no litoral algarvio, só mesmo entre Aljezur e Alte.  Em termos comparativos, o ano de 2013 foi seco até ao início de Março, mas trazia mais bagagem cerca de 300 mm para trás.
> 
> Os modelos que levam o troféu do dia com as melhores cartas a nível de precipitação: são GEM e Aus.
> 
> ...


O ECM prevê chuva, mas não tanta porque está sozinho na posição da entrada fria, em vez de a meter nas Ilhas Britânicas como os outros, mete na PI empurrando assim as depressões do Atlântico para Oeste. Era o que faltava agora, vir uma entrada fria a substituir o AA como barreira para a precipitação em Portugal, também já era azar a mais.
Vamos vendo, ainda há tanta incerteza. Só lá para o final da semana é que se deve ter mais certezas, não ganhar esperanças é o único remédio.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 20:28)

Não, não !!! ....
Eu apostei numa rodada de medronho ( eu a pagar)
Não queremos entradas frias, queremos quentes e muita chuva ...
Finais de fevereiro e março a dentro 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A melhor parte dessa operacional do ECMWF ainda é isto, quem é que emoldura?  Não fosse a grande incerteza provocada pelo split do vórtice e a distância horária:


Wow!
But, is just  a dream...


----------



## David sf (19 Fev 2018 às 20:50)

joselamego disse:


> Não, não !!! ....
> Eu apostei numa rodada de medronho ( eu a pagar)
> Não queremos entradas frias, queremos quentes e muita chuva ...
> Finais de fevereiro e março a dentro
> ...



Fala por ti, eu quero entradas frias...

A diferença entre os modelos europeus (ECM e UKMO) e os americanos (GFS e GEM) está a cerca de 100h, os americanos põem uma cut-off retrógrada que se está agora a formar a atravessar a Península Ibérica e que serve de atractor para o choque de massas na Biscaia, os modelos europeus tiram importância a essa cut-off e a depressão atlântica fica umas horas estacionária nos Açores e a siberiana demora mais umas horas a chegar à nossa longitude. E esse atraso pode ser suficiente para que o centro depressionário no Atlântico enfraqueça e a massa fria siberiana não seja capturada por ele.
O mais comum em circulações retrógradas é serem os modelos europeus a acertar (e em quase todas as restantes situações).


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

David sf disse:


> Fala por ti, eu quero entradas frias...
> 
> A diferença entre os modelos europeus (ECM e UKMO) para os americanos (GFS e GEM) está a cerca de 100h, os americanos põem uma cut-off retrógrada que se está agora a formar a atravessar a Península Ibérica e que serve de atractor para o choque de massas na Biscaia, os modelos europeus tiram importância a essa cut-off e a depressão atlântica fica umas horas estacionária nos Açores e a siberiana demora mais umas horas a chegar à nossa longitude. E esse atraso pode ser suficiente para que o centro depressionário no Atlântico enfraqueça e a massa fria siberiana não seja capturada por ele.
> O mais comum em circulações retrógradas é serem os modelos europeus a acertar (e em quase todas as restantes situações).


Pessoal a entrada não deverá ser seca logo não vejo problema em ela vir para cima de nós... Lembrem-se, a neve é melhor para os solos que a chuva


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Mesmo com a entrada fria tínhamos chuva na mesma só que era menos do que a prevista pelo gem e o gfs.








joralentejano disse:


> O ECM prevê chuva, mas não tanta porque está sozinho na posição da entrada fria, em vez de a meter nas Ilhas Britânicas como os outros, mete na PI empurrando assim as depressões do Atlântico para Oeste. Era o que faltava agora, vir uma entrada fria a substituir o AA como barreira para a precipitação em Portugal, também já era azar a mais.
> Vamos vendo, ainda há tanta incerteza. Só lá para o final da semana é que se deve ter mais certezas, não ganhar esperanças é o único remédio.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

David sf disse:


> Fala por ti, eu quero entradas frias...
> 
> A diferença entre os modelos europeus (ECM e UKMO) e os americanos (GFS e GEM) está a cerca de 100h, os americanos põem uma cut-off retrógrada que se está agora a formar a atravessar a Península Ibérica e que serve de atractor para o choque de massas na Biscaia, os modelos europeus tiram importância a essa cut-off e a depressão atlântica fica umas horas estacionária nos Açores e a siberiana demora mais umas horas a chegar à nossa longitude. E esse atraso pode ser suficiente para que o centro depressionário no Atlântico enfraqueça e a massa fria siberiana não seja capturada por ele.
> O mais comum em circulações retrógradas é serem os modelos europeus a acertar (e em quase todas as restantes situações).


David sf, eu também gosto de neve, mas penso que a chuva com bons acumulados é mais importante neste momento do que pouca neve ( caso aconteça ).
No nosso país neve abundante só de longe a longe e é cada vez mais raro( apesar de ter imensos benefícios para a agricultura e solos) !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Vamos ter calma... Está tudo ainda tão longe... Os mapas são bonitos mas ainda tão distantes...


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 21:19)

Com essa entrada fria pouca chuva víamos 1 ou 2 dias.. Gfs esta muito bom e vai ganhar como sempre.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

deve ganhar o europeu e não vamos ter nenhuma chuva de jeito, muito menos neve no Alentejo..


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Eu também quero uma siberiana 

Mais a sério, este cenário é muito volátil.







É mais provável que haja uma zona depressionária mais compacta 'aqui'...






... do género disto (não ponho as mãos no fogo relativamente às depressões cavadas):






Quanto à discórdia acima, o ECMWF é o melhor modelo e não é nenhum segredo... até para os norte-americanos.

Bem que tentam melhorar o seu modelo mas continuam ainda relativamente distantes do


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Não falha, há uma pequena alteração nos modelos para menos chuva (umas pingas a menos) e os profetas da desgraça do regime propalam e alarviam. É curioso como aparecem logo, assim que os abutres começam a rondar a carniça. Haja paciência.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Não falha, há uma pequena alteração nos modelos para menos chuva (umas pingas a menos) e os profetas da desgraça do regime propalam e alarviam. É curioso como aparecem logo, assim que os abutres começam a rondar a carniça. Haja paciência.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Basicamente iguais para a minha zona.

Para os restantes? E eu com isso?


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Não falha, há uma pequena alteração nos modelos para menos chuva (umas pingas a menos) e os profetas da desgraça do regime propalam e alarviam. É curioso como aparecem logo, assim que os abutres começam a rondar a carniça. Haja paciência.



o GFS esta diferente para melhor..comparar uma ciclogenese explosiva a uma entrada fria continental.. Enfim ou é do contra ou é só burro


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ECMWF com muita precipitação prevista





RedeMeteo disse:


> deve ganhar o europeu e não vamos ter nenhuma chuva de jeito, muito menos neve no Alentejo..



Ontem, chamei a atenção num post meu, para que tanto dizem A num post como no seguinte post dizem B e fica assim: quando 2 posts são contraditórios.  Tem calma, rapaz e tenta ser coerente contigo mesmo, num espaço de minutos dizeres o contrário para a mesma saída e do mesmo modelo. Então, em que ficamos, no post A ou no post B? 

Confuso, não acham


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, chamei a atenção num post meu, para que tanto dizem A num post como no seguinte post dizem B e fica assim: quando 2 posts são contraditórios.  Tem calma, rapaz e tenta ser coerente contigo mesmo, num espaço de minutos dizeres o contrário para a mesma saída e do mesmo modelo. Então, em que ficamos, no post A ou no post B?
> 
> Confuso, não acham


ontem o ECMWF dava muita chuva por isso o meu primeiro post foi feito ONTEM
hoje o ECMWF não dá quase chuva nenhuma dái o meu post de HOJE


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ontem o ECMWF dava muita chuva por isso o meu primeiro post foi feito ONTEM
> hoje o ECMWF não dá quase chuva nenhuma dái o meu post de HOJE



Então, dada a volatilidade dos modelos, talvez não fosse má ideia escrever posts menos assertivos, como se a realidade fosse imutável...


----------



## hurricane (19 Fev 2018 às 22:19)

O melhor a médio prazo é sem duvida alguma o Europeu. O GFS rara excecao vai sempre atras do ECM. Alias a prova é a saída de agora que é quase cópia do ECM.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

hurricane disse:


> O melhor a médio prazo é sem duvida alguma o Europeu. O GFS rara excecao vai sempre atras do ECM. Alias a prova é a saída de agora que é quase cópia do ECM.


Talvez para aí sim, para aqui 0 frio e não vejo mais precipitação mesmo assim...


----------



## hurricane (19 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> Talvez para aí sim, para aqui 0 frio e não vejo mais precipitação mesmo assim...


 Para aqui pelo menos tenho notado o ECM muito consistente neste inverno a medio-longo prazo. Mas é verdade que se as previsoes nao variarem muito vem la uma verdadeira vaga glacial com temperaturas a poderem atingir os -8 e -9.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

hurricane disse:


> Alias a prova é a saída de agora que é quase cópia do ECM.



Não me parece, de todo, que esta saída das 18 z GFS seja cópia do ECMWF 12z ..


----------



## hurricane (19 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

Snifa disse:


> Não me parece, de todo, que esta saída das 18 z GFS seja cópia do ECMWF 12z ..


A médio prazo sim (Digo a 140/150 horas).


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

hurricane disse:


> A médio prazo sim (Digo a 140/150 horas).



Sim, a essa distância estão bastante parecidos, a divergência começa depois, nesta saída o GFS manteve bastante bem a semelhança com a anterior das 12z.


----------



## hurricane (19 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, a essa distância estão bastante parecidos, a divergência começa depois, nesta saída o GFS manteve bastante bem a semelhança com a anterior das 12z.


 A questao é que ja algumas saidas o ECM mostrava menos frio para aqui no sabado e a reforcar apenas no Domingo, ao contrario do GFS. Nesta saida o GFS ja mostra isso.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Para o que malta quer saber só o modelo da Panasonic poderia eventualmente elucidar. Infelizmente não se sabe muito dele e como é privado é incerto se isto vai mudar.







Mas mesmo o modelo da Panasonic foi ultrapassado a curto-prazo, ficando o caneco para o suspeito habitual.

Não é por o GFS acertar num evento de neve localizado ou numa precipitação local mais intensa que o torna melhor. O ECM não é perfeito nem vai acertar sempre mas é consistentemente o melhor em termos globais. Para modelações regionais há outros modelos mais apropriados.


----------



## David sf (19 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

É que nem há comparação, ECMWF em primeiro, UKMO em segundo, o GFS compete pelo terceiro lugar com o GEM, e estão ambos muito longe do ECM. Independentemente do que se venha a passar nos próximos dias...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> deve ganhar o europeu e não vamos ter nenhuma chuva de jeito, muito menos neve no Alentejo..""


"Pessimismo" é o teu nome do meio?  (leva na brincadeira. )


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Fev 2018 às 23:10)

miguel disse:


> o GFS esta diferente para melhor..comparar uma ciclogenese explosiva a uma entrada fria continental.. Enfim ou é do contra ou é só burro


Bem, vamos ver uma coisa. A forma como cada um se expressa neste espaço público é mostra de boa ou má atitude. Posso admitir uma posição contrária à minha, mas não admito intervenções de carácter ofensivo. A minha intervenção não atingiu ninguém em particular, a sua para além de ofensiva fez-se sob a minha intervenção. O facto de estar oculto atrás de um nikname num fórum não lhe confere o direito de atentar contra os outros intervenientes. Mas já que se dirigiu à minha intervenção de forma directa, deixe-me dizer-lhe que raras vezes vejo um comentário seu que seja abonatório, positivo ou meramente expositivo sem um "bota abaixo". Poderia, eventualmente, considerar uma atenuante para a forma como se expressou. Posso ser do contra, burro não serei certamente e tenho discernimento suficiente para relegar para o plano da infantilidade, mau gosto e frustração intervenções como são as suas.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Para quem confia na app meteoblue 
Mete boa chuva na próxima semana 
Aqui para Monchique (segue o GFS)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## tone (19 Fev 2018 às 23:41)

Isto vai mesmo acontecer?

Espanhóis e andorrenhos está tudo maluco no Twitter!

Ou há um corte hiper, mega, radical, ou vai mesmo haver algo, mesmo que a baixo do previsto.


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

Até agora, é claramente o ECMWF quem lidera o caminho frente o GFS, que recua em favor do modelo europeu. Comparação para a mesma data (13 horas na segunda-feira, 26 de fevereiro) a partir de duas saídas diferentes dos modelos (12Z do ECMWF e 18Z do GFS) de ontem e hoje:

ECMWF:





GFS


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

tone disse:


> Isto vai mesmo acontecer?
> 
> Espanhóis e andorrenhos está tudo maluco no Twitter!
> 
> Ou há um corte hiper, mega, radical, ou vai mesmo haver algo, mesmo que a baixo do previsto.



Parece mais ou menos garantido que a maioria da Europa vai experienciar uma siberiana significativa.

Podemos estar todos descansados. O aquecimento global acabou


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

Orion disse:


> Podemos estar todos descansados. O aquecimento global acabou


----------



## tone (20 Fev 2018 às 00:03)

Orion disse:


> Parece mais ou menos garantido que a maioria da Europa vai experienciar uma siberiana significativa.
> 
> Podemos estar todos descansados. O aquecimento global acabou



Óbvio que não. É só um nano intervalo.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 00:08)




----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2018 às 00:23)

Esquema básico:


----------



## tone (20 Fev 2018 às 09:56)

Pek disse:


> Esquema básico:


A chave estará mesmo em perceber nas próximas horas/dias se as “massas” orientais e ocidentais se chegam a unir, ou se a divisório do split do vortice se mantém com via aberta. 

E a unir-se, se será exatamente sobre nós puxando até algo mais de norte, ou se a união se dará mais a norte e não exatamente sobre território continental. 

Não se unindo teremos, como habitualmente a auto-estrada de “bom tempo” sobre nós como alguns modelos também apontam. 

Interessante por exemplo ver como evolui o ICON que neste momento a 180h está precisamente nesta indefinição.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 10:22)

Em vez de publicar bateladas de cartas mostro a tabela da PS do _ensemble_ do GFS 00z para o G. Ocidental  É preciso olhar para a possibilidade da ocorrência de uma 'bomba' nas redondezas dos Açores.


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

tone disse:


> A chave estará mesmo em perceber nas próximas horas/dias se as “massas” orientais e ocidentais se chegam a unir, ou se a divisório do split do vortice se mantém com via aberta.
> 
> E a unir-se, se será exatamente sobre nós puxando até algo mais de norte, ou se a união se dará mais a norte e não exatamente sobre território continental.
> 
> ...



Assim é. Mas tudo isso já são ingredientes para a incidência do episódio na Iberia, minha idéia com o esquema anterior era mostrar os conceitos básicos do desenvolvimento da invasão de uma massa de ar frio continental siberiano (vulgarmente chamada Siberiana) geral sobre a Europa. Pensei em alguns visitantes e foristas interessados, porque a palavra Siberiana aparece muitas vezes na mídia e nem sempre é, e neste mapa do ECMWF para 25 de fevereiro, estava perfeitamente reflectida.

Para a Iberia em geral, e particularmente a sua fachada ocidental, a incerteza ainda é enorme.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 10:39)

A primeira metade de fevereiro teve mais uma anomalia colossal...







... mas até final do mês deverá ocorrer uma, também, colossal correção.

Não é todos os dias que se vê um _ensemble_ com uma PS tão baixa por aqui.











Há bruta borrasca no horizonte


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 10:47)




----------



## Hawk (20 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

18.6m de altura significativa é uma brutalidade. Deverá haver alturas máximas a rondar os 30 metros no meio do Atlântico. Não é um bom dia para fazer um transatlântico...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

Ricardo TT disse:


> Alguém me pode informar se faz favor, qual será a previsão do estado do tempo para o primeiro fim de semana de Março?



Com toda a incerteza que presentemente existe, é difícil fazer um vaticínio minimamente fiável. Mas, atendendo à tendência que as previsões estão a seguir, em princípio teremos precipitações um pouco por todo o país, considerando as previsões do GFS, um dos poucos que tem uma previsão mais alargada no tempo.
Mas independentemente disto, relembro: tudo pode mudar dada a incerteza que há, por causa da ocorrência do SSW e a previsível NAO negativa.


----------



## PTG (20 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Venha a chuva!!! Se querem neve viagem até à Serra da Estrela ou para o norte da europa. Que doença com a neve...no verão é a doença das temperaturas superiores a 40ºC....


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

PTG disse:


> Venha a chuva!!! Se querem neve viagem até à Serra da Estrela ou para o norte da europa. Que doença com a neve...no verão é a doença das temperaturas superiores a 40ºC....


Engraçado que só os do sul/centro-sul rejeitam a neve, será porque ela não chega lá nas previsões do ecm?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2018 às 12:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> Engraçado que só os do sul/centro-sul rejeitam a neve, será porque ela não chega lá nas previsões do ecm?



Eu nunca rejeito a neve, ela é que não quer nada comigo, que é diferente.


----------



## PTG (20 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Engraçado que só os do sul/centro-sul rejeitam a neve, será porque ela não chega lá nas previsões do ecm?


Os do sul /centro-sul não rejeitam a neve pelo simples motivo de a neve ser um fenómeno meteorológico excepcional na nossa zona climática. A serra de São Mamede é uma excepção, regularmente, uma vez ou duas por ano neva...mas a neve é isso mesmo, uma excepção no nosso clima mediterrânico. Tal como o é nos arredores do Porto. Nós no sul e centro/sul, queremos que chova, porque a situação é dramática. Nada mais.... Peço desculpa deste post completamente alheio à temática do fórum.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2018 às 12:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Engraçado que só os do sul/centro-sul rejeitam a neve, será porque ela não chega lá nas previsões do ecm?


Sou de sul e por mim, podia vir de tudo desde que não viesse apenas vento seco como nas últimas entradas frias.  Nem mínimas, nem nada tivemos de interessante!
Chuva, venha da forma que vier, mas desde que venha, faz muito bem e muita falta.


----------



## Raincold (20 Fev 2018 às 13:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Engraçado que só os do sul/centro-sul rejeitam a neve, será porque ela não chega lá nas previsões do ecm?



Se num fórum de meteorologia não se pode falar de neve , fala - se de quê ? Bolas de berlim ?

Apesar do que alguns cavalheiros do Sul afirmam de que em Portugal nunca cai neve , nunca precisei de ir ao Norte da Europa para a ver .

No Norte a queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros é um acontecimento normal e regular . Qualquer pessoa que queira ir à neve é só ir acompanhando as previsões e quando acontece é só meter a família num instante num carro e procurar uma serra , como eu faço todos os anos .

Além do mais , chuva é o que não tem faltado aqui no Litoral Norte , agora sabia bem era uma entrada fria à antiga .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Fev 2018 às 13:04)

Queremos é agua! Mais norte que eu impossível! 

É com cada carta de sonho...


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

PTG disse:


> Os do sul /centro-sul não rejeitam a neve pelo simples motivo de a neve ser um fenómeno meteorológico excepcional na nossa zona climática. A serra de São Mamede é uma excepção, regularmente, uma vez ou duas por ano neva...mas a neve é isso mesmo, uma excepção no nosso clima mediterrânico. Tal como o é nos arredores do Porto. Nós no sul e centro/sul, queremos que chova, porque a situação é dramática. Nada mais.... Peço desculpa deste post completamente alheio à temática do fórum.





Raincold disse:


> Se num fórum de meteorologia não se pode falar de neve , fala - se de quê ? Bolas de berlim ?
> 
> Apesar do que alguns cavalheiros do Sul afirmam de que em Portugal nunca cai neve , nunca precisei de ir ao Norte da Europa para a ver .
> 
> ...


Vê-se bem que algumas pessoas reconhecem mal a variabilidade climática do nosso país, aqui no norte a queda de neve aos 500m é um acontecimento ANUAL e este ano vamos a um mês do fim do inverno e nem sinal dela. Nem toda gente tem vida para se deslocar às serras altas do interior para ver neve... Mas o pior de tudo neste fórum é a censura quanto á temática da neve, quase tabu! Quem pedir neve é apedrejado de imediato  Chuva não falta por aqui e o tempo para a neve está a esgotar-se eu agora quero é frio e neve! Já as tais ciclogéneses são relativamente comuns e já tivemos em dezembro, até abril ainda são bem possíveis...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2018 às 13:41)

Por que é que se continua a levar tão a sério os gostos de cada um?
O facto de uma pessoa gostar de sol ou de entradas frias, não vai decidir o que quer que seja em relação ao tempo...


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por que é que se continua a levar tão a sério os gostos de cada um?
> O facto de uma pessoa gostar de sol ou de entradas frias, não vai decidir o que quer que seja em relação ao tempo...



Nem mais, de nada adianta reclamar, estrebuchar, berrar, embirrar, fazer o pino, etc...todos  temos ( e ainda bem) os nossos gostos pessoais e que devem ser respeitados, mas no fim ( e no caso da Meteorologia) quem manda é a Natureza...


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Fev 2018 às 13:57)

Eu gosto de neve e sou do Sul !
O problema é que em Portugal não cai neve, o que acontece é que bastam cair 3 flocos para se chamar de nevão, nevão esse que pouco ou nada dura,
Para ver , ter e sentir neve, nem sequer a Serra da Estrela, onde neva, chove, chove e neva, quem gosta relamente de neve e gelo tal qual eu, tem que se deslocar a outras paragens.
É triste? Não, é apenas climatologia e suas variáveis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Fev 2018 às 14:36)

Dadas as circunstâncias sejamos racionais...queremos neve? Rumo à Estrela, é o que vou fazer, vai haver neve acima dos 1500 metros, assim espero... Precisamos de água... Muita água... Entradas frias por norma não deixam ca nada, a festa é sempre dos espanhóis, portanto venha lá a chuva...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Snifa disse:


> Nem mais, de nada adianta reclamar, estrebuchar, berrar, embirrar, fazer o pino, etc...todos  temos ( e ainda bem) os nossos gostos pessoais e que devem ser respeitados, mas no fim ( e no caso da Meteorologia) quem manda é a Natureza...


Como o tempo não anda como eles gostam, então têm de atribuir a culpa a alguém "mais paupável", de preferência ao pessoal que discorda dos seus gostos pessoais. 

Se uma pessoa está a adorar o sol e o calor, então devia ser apedrejada porque não é disso que precisamos agora.
Se uma pessoa gosta de frio, então devia ser apedrejada porque precisa-se é de chuva e não de entradas frias secas.


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2018 às 14:43)

Luso Meteo 
Previsão a partir dos dias 25/26 fev 
(Previsão de mudança de tempo)



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Fev 2018 às 16:33)

joselamego disse:


> Luso Meteo
> Previsão a partir dos dias 25/26 fev
> (Previsão de mudança de tempo)
> 
> ...


Há um erro no vídeo, quando tento mostrar os diagramas GFS não deu para ver porque o software de gravação não captou...

Obrigado pela partilha do vídeo


----------



## Cinza (20 Fev 2018 às 16:46)

*A Península Ibérica registou índices muito baixos de chuva nos últimos 50 anos* e não se sabe quando é que a seca vai terminar. São dados preocupantes revelados no Congresso sobre alterações climáticas, que decorre em Vila Real. Os investigadores avisam que a seca e as alterações vão manter-se e que são as sociedades que têm que mudar e adaptar-se.

https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/...ante-sobre-a-seca/vp-BBJn5EA?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

animação interessante... http://wxcharts.eu/?panel=four&mode...plottype=10&lat=51.588&lon=13.304&skewtstep=0


----------



## Raincold (20 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Mas  a Península Ibérica é muito grande  e tem regiões chuvosas e secas . Essa diminuição é geral ou não tem  em conta resultados regionais  , metendo tudo no mesmo saco , como é típico , sabe - se lá porquê , nas apresentações dos resultados ?
Seria interessante saber - se isso .
Deve ser na mesma senda que o IPMA  que gosta de meter o país todo no mesmo saco , ignorando as ( grandes ) diferenças climáticas  que se verificam no nosso território e afirmando que o passado mês de janeiro foi quente e seco no nosso país , quando por exemplo no Litoral Norte registou uma média no geral de 160 mm para cima e de quente não teve nada , como é óbvio ( a haver alguma anomalia na temperatura foi residual ) . 
Sem comentários .


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

Raincold disse:


> Mas  a Península Ibérica é muito grande  e tem regiões chuvosas e secas . Essa diminuição é geral ou não tem  em conta resultados regionais  , metendo tudo no mesmo saco , como é típico , sabe - se lá porquê , nas apresentações dos resultados ?
> Seria interessante saber - se isso .
> Deve ser na mesma senda que o IPMA  que gosta de meter o país todo no mesmo saco , ignorando as ( grandes ) diferenças climáticas  que se verificam no nosso território e afirmando que o passado mês de janeiro foi quente e seco no nosso país , quando por exemplo no Litoral Norte registou uma média no geral de 160 mm para cima e de quente não teve nada , como é óbvio ( a haver alguma anomalia na temperatura foi residual ) .
> Sem comentários .



Lendo o Boletim Climatológico de Janeiro do IPMA, percebe-se o porquê de eles referirem um mês quente e seco.
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi 0,23ºC superior ao Normal.
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, foi 0,7ºC superior ao normal.

Estes valores médios são a média de todas as estações do  Continente, portanto, não há erro nenhum aqui. Claro, houve zonas com valores menores, outras com maiores, mas as médias são isso mesmo. 

Quanto à precipitação, novamente uma média de todas as estações,  o valor correspondeu a 65% do valor normal... logo, seco...
Claro, choveu muito mais em alguns locais no litoral Norte, e choveu muito pouco no interior centro e Sul por exemplo.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Raincold disse:


> Mas a Península Ibérica é muito grande e tem regiões chuvosas e secas . Essa diminuição é geral ou não tem em conta resultados regionais , metendo tudo no mesmo saco , como é típico , sabe - se lá porquê , nas apresentações dos resultados ?





> Deve ser na mesma senda que o IPMA que gosta de meter o país todo no mesmo saco , ignorando as ( grandes ) diferenças climáticas que se verificam no nosso território e afirmando que o passado mês de janeiro foi quente e seco no nosso país , quando por exemplo no Litoral Norte registou uma média no geral de 160 mm para cima e de quente não teve nada , como é óbvio ( a haver alguma anomalia na temperatura foi residual ) .








Como é que a AEMET se atreve a dizer que anda a chover pouco em Espanha quando a malta das Astúrias teve chuva acima da média?

É escandaloso e como tal...



Raincold disse:


> Sem comentários .



... concordo totalmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

Orion disse:


> Concordo. Vê lá isto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É o problema das generalizações...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Fev 2018 às 18:02)

Toda a região a que os nossos vizinhos chamam o terço norte peninsular é um outro mundo, em especial o País Vasco e Cantábria, chove que se farta, neva que se farta, estão a ver onde fica a neve nas entradas de norte? É isso mesmo.


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

Acumulados expressivos um pouco por todo o Mediterrâneo,


----------



## Teya (20 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

E entretanto www.publico.pt/2018/02/13/sociedade/noticia/aguas-do-algarve-garante-abastecimento-publico-todo-o-ano-mas-pede-poupanca-1802970


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2018 às 18:58)

ECMWF 12Z firme com a entrada fria, e sabe-se lá o que poderá vir depois das 240 horas, com tanto frio instalado na Europa e uma circulação continental tão extensa e vigorosa


----------



## Raincold (20 Fev 2018 às 19:06)

criz0r disse:


> Acumulados expressivos um pouco por todo o Mediterrâneo,



Uma entrada fria de norte e instabilidade no Mediterrâneo seria ouro para nós ...


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 19:24)

Raincold disse:


> Uma entrada fria de norte e instabilidade no Mediterrâneo seria ouro para nós ...


O ECM continua a ver isso, embora a bolsa de ar frio a 500hpa nesta run está sobre o mar, diminuindo a precipitação. A esta distância ainda tudo pode mudar vamos ver... De qualquer forma, acumulados de neve ECM 12z (cm):


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Snifa disse:


> ECMWF 12Z firme com a entrada fria, e sabe-se lá o que poderá vir depois das 240 horas, com tanto frio instalado na Europa e uma circulação continental tão extensa e vigorosa



E notem desta vez o AA parece ir de vela. Os próximos tempos prometem, sem dúvida.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Mas, mas...:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2018 às 20:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mas, mas...:


Há quanto tempo é que não se viam cartas assim, num passado mais recente? 
Desde que me registei no fórum (há 2 anos e meio) é a primeira vez (que me lembre) que vejo algo assim a ser previsto.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há quanto tempo é que não se viam cartas assim?
> Desde que me registei no fórum (há 2 anos e meio) é a primeira vez (que me lembre) que vejo algo assim a ser previsto.


Ciclogénese explosiva e siberiana na mesma carta, com possibilidade de interação entre as duas... de facto, poderemos presenciar algo raro nos próximos tempos com o AA a baixar a guarda


----------



## cova beira (20 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

aquilo que os modelos estão a modelar é muito fora do comum e há semelhanças enormes com janeiro de 87


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

A saída das 12 z do ECMWF até me parece mais extrema do que em 1987 ( nevou aqui no Porto e com alguma acumulação, várias vezes ao longo do dia em regime de aguaceiros) pelo menos os geopotenciais são mais "agressivos":






ECMWF:






Resta aguardar com calma, ainda falta uma eternidade, mas admiro esta estabilidade do ECMWF..


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2018 às 20:32)

Boa noite.

Tenho estado pouco ativo no fórum, o tempo também não tem ajudado. Ultimamente têm-se visto os modelos com saídas bastante interessantes, a prometer a tão desejada chuva, desta vez para todo o continente, isto com a atmosfera a apresentar uma sinóptica bastante particular. Estes "splits", ou bloqueios do vórtice, não se vêem todos os anos, e permitem que, com alguma sorte, obviamente, se estabeleça um forte corredor de depressões, frentes, que varrem todo o país, incluindo as ilhas. Veja-se o caso de 09/10, que penso que foi o último grande bloqueio. Corrijam-me se estiver errado. Tivemos um bom inverno em 13/14 mas, apesar da zonal bem descida, penso que não houve bloqueio.

Ou seja, um verdadeiro período invernal. Chuva, vento, neve e outros episódios mais complexos, que ainda é muito cedo para falar mas que acontecem quase sempre, as Ciclogénes Explosivas. Até neve a cotas muito baixas pode acontecer. Enfim, há muitas possibilidades diferentes. Sonhemos todos. 





Tiagolco disse:


> Há quanto tempo é que não se viam cartas assim?
> Desde que me registei no fórum (há 2 anos e meio) é a primeira vez que vejo algo assim a ser previsto.



Em 2009/2010 tivemos isto, mais ou menos. Nesse inverno a atmosfera ficou assim toda "baralhada" por várias vezes (Dez e Fev). Foi um inverno lendário e não tivemos de passar por uma seca dramática para ver algo do género. Veremos, com sorte será a chave para desagravar de vez esta seca, em especial no Centro e Sul.


----------



## Stinger (20 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

Vou acreditar que nao se vai passar nada 

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Fev 2018 às 20:36)

Pois bem, eu queria muita precipitação  juntamente com muito frio. Parece é que isso às vezes dá neve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

O GFS para o dia 7 de Março, até me deixou de queixo caído, mas todos nós sabemos que a esta distancia vale, o que vale. Mas o que intessa é que a chuva vai voltar..


----------



## tone (20 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O GFS para o dia 7 de Março, até me deixou de queixo caído, mas todos nós sabemos que a esta distancia vale, o que vale. Mas o que intessa é que a chuva vai voltar..


E o ECM para o dia 2?
Prefiro nem ver.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pois bem, eu queria muita precipitação  juntamente com muito frio. Parece é que isso às vezes dá neve.



Sim... Parece que sim... O problema é que esses ingredientes juntos raramente coincidem no tempo e no espaço (em Portugal)!


----------



## Raincold (21 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

Recuando um pouco no tempo , nos anos 80 cairam vários nevões à cota zero num curto espaço tempo ( 83 e 87). Que se terá passado nessa altura ?


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (21 Fev 2018 às 00:33)

Por São Roque do Pico não chove mas o vento é audível. O IPMA já está a prever neve no Pico para os 1100 metros no Sábado. Faz-me lembrar 2009.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Fev 2018 às 01:51)

MSantos disse:


> Sim... Parece que sim... O problema é que esses ingredientes juntos raramente coincidem no tempo e no espaço (em Portugal)!



E eu não sei? Precisamente por causa disso é que é tão desejado...


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2018 às 05:43)

O GFS seguiu as ideias do ECMWF na saída das 0z quanto à entrada continental, veremos como acaba a guerra de titãs... Mas para já mérito do ECMWF!

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2018 às 06:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O GFS seguiu as ideias do ECMWF na saída das 0z quanto à entrada continental, veremos como acaba a guerra de titãs... Mas para já mérito do ECMWF!
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk



AfinaL o ECMWF também, sofre de bipolaridade  mas também a esta distância era mais que expectável:


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Fev 2018 às 07:59)

Desta vez foi o ecm a ir atrás do gfs o ecm já não mostra a entrada continental.


----------



## srr (21 Fev 2018 às 08:20)

Zero graus em Abrantes - a situação da seca é gravissima, 

Árvores secam e agricultores sem agua para os animais no campo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia ao Forum,

A mim tanto quanto me parece, precisamos é de entradas atlânticas... quero ver chuva a cair com alegria de norte a sul.

Diagrama Trás-os-Montes:






Beira Interior:






Alentejo:






Não sendo espetaculares, são do melhor que vejo desde Abril de 2016.


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2018 às 08:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há quanto tempo é que não se viam cartas assim, num passado mais recente?
> Desde que me registei no fórum (há 2 anos e meio) é a primeira vez (que me lembre) que vejo algo assim a ser previsto.



Entre Dezembro de 2009 e 2011 tivemos um periodo prolongado de NAO negativo com o Jet as nossas latitudes, penso que depois disso nunca mais...

Dai o acumular de anos secos no Sul e interior da Peninsula.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 09:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 09:43)




----------



## Raincold (21 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

Snifa disse:


> AfinaL o ECMWF também, sofre de bipolaridade  mas também a esta distância era mais que expectável:



Mas a bipolaridade do ECM é muito mais soft e é uma bipolaridade consistente , no geral mantem a possibilidade de uma mudança de padrão duradoura .

Já o GFS é uma bipolaridade aguda e a precisar de medicação .
Foi atrás do ECM , como quase sempre , mas passou da tendência  de uma circulação atlântica duradoura para 1 ou 2 frentes seguidas de uma entrada continental sequinha . Este modelo a médio prazo é 8 ou 80 , por vezes no mesmo dia .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

O contraste brutal entre o alentejo e o noroeste persiste:




Nota-se claramente que o sistema Montejunto-Estrela serve de barreira:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Não matem já o evento, chuva virá... se não forem os 100/150mm que sejam 30/50mm o importante é que venha!
Mais importante que ,mapas estrondosos nas próximas 180/240 horas é que a chuva se mantenha por algum tempo de modo a capitalizar-se ao máximo.

Os modelos vão ainda dar muitas voltas, vão afinando a previsão com o passar dos dias, é natural.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Vejo já alguns ensembles do gfs a colocarem a deprssão mais para oeste e o AA estender-se até cá vindo de norte, não quero ser péssimista mas o mal é começarem a prever alguns isto, pode até nem querer dizer nada mas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Não matem já o evento, chuva virá... se não forem os 100/150mm que sejam 30/50mm o importante é que venha!
> Mais importante que ,mapas estrondosos nas próximas 180/240 horas é que a chuva se mantenha por algum tempo de modo a capitalizar-se ao máximo.
> 
> Os modelos vão ainda dar muitas voltas, vão afinando a previsão com o passar dos dias, é natural.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Exato!

A tantas horas as cambalhotas são naturais, vamos aguardar com serenidade.


----------



## cookie (21 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

cookie disse:


> Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Muitos parabéns pelo nascimento da tua 2º filha!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

cookie disse:


> Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Parabéns , bem vindo ao clube


----------



## dopedagain (21 Fev 2018 às 15:40)

Este ano nevou várias vezes aqui no Minho, provavelmente umas 7 vezes. mas neve fraca. Relembro que no ano passado os bons nevões ( neve já a sério ) veio em Março e abril!


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

cookie disse:


> Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Parabéns !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Improvável mas ainda é cedo para certezas.


----------



## cookie (21 Fev 2018 às 17:52)

Grata a todos!!
Resta-me torcer para que os temporais dêem algumas tréguas para que se possa sair à rua.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

cookie disse:


> Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para teres uma ideia, na passada sexta feira, este aqui a retroescavadora para me abrir as covas para as árvores, com cerca de 60 por 60, e os terrões desfaziam-se nas mãos sem dificuldade, nas mãos, e logo na segunda-feira, já estavam rijos que mais parecem pedras, agora até me dá jeito alguns aguaceiros, pois alguns terrões são de grande dimensõs, talvez com mais de 100 quilos.
> Até parece mentira como é que em tão pouco tempo, como é que o solo secou tão depressa.


A explicação está no vento de leste que se fez sentir principalmente na entrada fria da treta no início de fevereiro. Basta um dia de vento de leste intenso para ficar logo tudo marcado, quanto mais com vários dias. Não chove decentemente desde a 1 ª quinzena de janeiro, quando os solos estavam mais ou menos a ficar prontos para começar a deitar água fora para os cursos de água foi quando parou de chover. Nem sei como é a percentagem de água nos solos no dia 15 de fevereiro, apresentada pelo IPMA está acima dos 40% nesta zona, quando já mal corre água nas principais ribeiras. Se não houvesse mudança, isto não iria afetar os Alentejanos ou os agricultores em geral, é uma catástrofe para o país todo, mas pronto, muita gente ainda não viu isso!


----------



## comentador (21 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

cookie disse:


> Daqui a 2 semanas nasce o meu 2o filho. o nascimento da 1a ocorreu sob influência de uma frente polar, dias de frio muito intenso e de sol. Quando fomos para casa começou a chover, e choveu choveu choveu... Temporais atrás de temporais... Desta vez vai ser assim??? Nem quero acreditar, não é o frio que me incomoda, são mesmo os temporais uns atrás dos outros, nem se pode sair à rua... Desculpem o desabafo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Muitos Parabéns pelo nascimento do vosso filho, uma hora bem pequena para a mãe, felicidades para vocês. Quanto ao vir temporais uns atrás dos outros, ainda é muito cedo, aliás nada está ainda definido, porque os modelos valem o que valem e são sempre previsões, podem acertar como também podem falhar. como o tempo anda este ano, não confio nada ainda no que os modelos estão a prever. Creio que vão começar a cortar muito na precipitação, o ano vai seco, as condições atmosféricas não são favoráveis a tempestades com alguma frequência.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> O contraste brutal entre o alentejo e o noroeste persiste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo com a generalidade da análise (e creio que essa linha divisória começa em Sintra, no seu limite meridional). Hoje passei por Óbidos e pude confirmar o quanto os solos estavam húmidos por lá (pelo menos, no local onde estive).
Mas espero que os próximos tempos, tragam algum alívio ao Sul do país.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Espero ansiosamente pela prometida mudança de padrão! É imperioso que chova!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

Até, concordo com o mapa do IPMA, o concelho de Olhão como o mais seco no Algarve. Aqui, quando chove é só para mim ou então é para todos menos para mim. 

Aliás, a precipitação acumulada, por aqui é a mais baixa do Algarve, mas Faro leva mais 10 mm que eu, nem sei porque existe uma diferença de 20% entre os dois concelhos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

a ver se chegamos aos 150-200mm nestas 3-4 semanas de chuva.


----------



## JCARL (21 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, já podem encomendar uns CAAlmex, pois aos poucos o frio vai sendo retirado e neve, pelo andar da carruagem, só no local do costume...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



E hoje a Precipitação parece também ir pelo mesmo caminho!


----------



## AMFC (22 Fev 2018 às 09:37)

A chuva é quase uma certeza de 2ª em diante, alias há muito tempo que não via tão boas perspectivas para a generalidade do território do continente. Na situação em que estamos qualquer precipitação é bem vinda, se conseguir repor alguma água nos solos e aumentar as reservas das barragens seria ótimo. Com um final de inverno e  uma primavera generosos podemos ter um verão menos mau, nunca será o ideal, e depois é rezar para que em setembro se inicie um ciclo mais dentro dos padrões normais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 10:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:06)




----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

104mm previstos para Arronches pelo GFS nesta ultima saída até dia 3.
O ECM prevê uma mancha de 175/200mm nesta zona também até esse dia. 
É bom sonhar 
Entretanto, o GEM retirou a chuva toda.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:35)

As previsões estão espectaculares, finalmente tempo de Sul a sério.
Vento forte,temperaturas amenas e chuva abundante.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 11:41)

Bastou não sermos afectados pela entrada fria Continental e termos circulações de W  e SW para termos chuvadas com fartura, assim é que devia ser um Inverno do principio ao fim, não sei se os últimos 3 dias de Fevereiro vai dar para salvar as médias no Sul e partes do Centro mas deve chegar quase lá graças sobretudo ao ultimo dia 28, mas o Março fica praticamente salvo nos primeiros 10 dias em relação a médias, isto caso nada mude claro.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> Bastou não sermos afectados pela entrada fria Continental e termos circulações de W  e SW para termos chuvadas com fartura, assim é que devia ser um Inverno do principio ao fim, não sei se os últimos 3 dias de Fevereiro vai dar para salvar as médias no Sul e partes do Centro mas deve chegar quase lá graças sobretudo ao ultimo dia 28, mas o Março fica praticamente salvo nos primeiros 10 dias em relação a médias, isto caso nada mude claro.


O GEM retirou tudo por alguma razão...mete a entrada fria que manda tudo para trás. Que fique lá bem longe essa entrada fria porque aquilo que faz falta é a chuva com fartura.
Sempre repõe água nos solos e sempre pode melhorar a situação das barragens se isto se mantiver com este padrão.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (22 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

No boletim meteorológico para a agricultura de Janeiro do IPMA já fizeram alteração em relação ao que aparece na previsão a longo prazo para o mesmo período. É esperar para ver se se confirma!

"Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana 19/02 a 25/02. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território nas semanas de 26/02 a 04/03, de 05/03 a 11/03 e de 12/02 a 18/02."


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

A coisa começa a por-se interessante:

Predicción

Día 26 (lunes)

Es probable la entrada de un frente atlántico por el suroeste peninsular con *precipitaciones que afectarán a la mitad sur de la Península y que se irán extendiendo hacia el norte*. Las precipitaciones serán más probables y persistentes en el cuadrante suroeste, y con menor probabilidad se darán en la mitad norte peninsular donde no se descartan que sean en forma de nieve en áreas de montaña. En Canarias existe probabilidad de precipitaciones en las islas de mayor relieve.

*La cota de nieve estará en la mitad norte en el entorno a los 600/900 m bajando a los 200/400 m*, y a los 2000 m en el sur de la Península.

*Las temperaturas* tenderán a ascender en la mitad sur y probablemente *descenderán en el tercio norte* y Baleares. Heladas en el interior del norte y centro de la Península.

Predominio de vientos flojos variables, salvo en el litoral cantábrico y litoral mediterráneo andaluz donde probablemente serán del Este y de componente Oeste en Canarias.

AEMET


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


>


Isso é mais improvável do que sair-me o Euromilhões


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

No GFS continua com cota de neve nos 500 metros na ilha do pico. Será que vai mesmo nevar a essa altitude? no Faial e em São Jorge também. Era bom.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> A coisa começa a por-se interessante:
> 
> Predicción
> 
> ...


Muito bonito mas só letra, o frio vai passar todo a norte da península


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 17:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Muito bonito mas só letra, o frio vai passar todo a norte da península


Temos boa chuva ...
É importante !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

joselamego disse:


> Temos boa chuva ...
> É importante !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim quanto à chuva está muito bom mas se vier com frio agradeço


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

A ciclogénese explosiva na região dos Açores está muito consensual entre os modelos. Não é nada habitual um sistema com este cavamento a latitudes tão a sul, não tendo características tropicais. 







Por acção de uma área de ventos intensos bastante alargada (fetch), gerar-se-á uma ondulação muito significativa, com alturas significativas superiores a 15m.






Normalmente, este tipo de ondulações (swell) chegam-nos NW, pois os ciclones costumam estar bem mais a norte. Neste caso, o swell gerado atingirá a costa portuguesa de SW, com períodos relativamente elevados (14/15 s), com alturas significativas de 5 a 7 m. Assim sendo, locais normalmente abrigados de ondulações de NW vão estar bem mais expostos na próxima semana. Tendo em conta as marés de grande amplitude, poderão surgir algumas situações mais complicadas em locais menos habituados.

Por exemplo, Sesimbra é uma cidade muito abrigada, onde os poucos episódeos de ondulação por ano (5 a 6 vezes em média) são  geralmente apenas derivados a ventos locais fortes de sul, com ondas de período muito curto e muito raramente maiores que 2/3 m. Neste caso temos a possibilidade de um swell gerado bem longe, com períodos bem mais largos, atingir esta zona tendo em conta a direcção de SW, e com uma altura significativa já de respeito mesmo para os padrões da costa ocidental virada para o Atlântico. A costa algarvia, mesmo assim um pouco mais habituada a agitação marítima que Sesimbra, também poderá ter problemas e uma erosão costeira significativa.

Uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2018 às 17:38)

Os acumulados previstos pelo GFS são bastante significativos.


Venha ela, que faz falta


----------



## fog (22 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

Com a adversidade meteorológica destes últimos meses e as previsões publicadas, permitam-me, com a devida vénia aos circunstantes, um pequeno momento de poesia, de Guedes Teixeira (1871-1940, fui ver à cábula), o _Amar ou Odiar_:


Amar ou odiar: ou tudo ou nada!

O meio termo é que não pode ser

A alma tem d’estar sobressaltada

P’ra o nosso barro se sentir viver.


Não é uma cruz a que não for pesada,

Metade dum prazer não é um prazer;

E quem quiser a alma sossegada

Fuja do mundo e deixe-se morrer.


Vive-se tanto mais quanto se sente;

Todo o valor está no que sofremos…

Que nenhum homem seja indiferente!



Amemos muito, como odiamos já:

A verdade está sempre nos extremos,

Porque é no sentimento que ela está.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Bem esta saída do ECM daria algo no mínimo histórico em termos de neve


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem esta saída do ECM daria algo no mínimo histórico em termos de neve


Continua a ser o único, juntamente com o GEM a apostar na neve..
GFS, aposta na frente atlântica !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

joselamego disse:


> Continua a ser o único, juntamente com o GEM a apostar na neve..
> GFS, aposta na frente atlântica !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Também se vê algo aí em Monchique


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2018 às 19:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

Viram o meteorologista Jacob Petrus no Aqui la Tierra? Deixou no ar a neve para a próxima semana...


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Viram o meteorologista Jacob Petrus no Aqui la Tierra? Deixou no ar a neve para a próxima semana...


Onde ? Aqui em Portugal ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

Esse gif do Nicholas Cage é top xD

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

Snifa disse:


>



O que eu me ri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Agora a sério. Estou-me a rir mas no fundo a rezar para que um coisa destas acontecesse. 


Queda de neve com uma entrada de SW em boa parte do Norte? Até aqui deviam cair uns flocos. Isto é abusar da epicidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Estas situações são imprevisíveis!!!
Não digo que vai acontecer, mas jamais direito que não vai!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2018 às 20:22)

"As notícias são boas, os modelos mantêm muita precipitação para a próxima semana, os acumulados nas regiões do interior e sul poderão ser os maiores dos últimos 20 meses, ou seja quase 2 anos, no espaço temporal de 1 semana."


Cá esperemos então pela tão desejada chuva, agora uma coisa é certa se a chuva for torrencial, em pouco vai ajudar o níveis freáticos, pois apenas serve para lavar os ribeiros e rios durantes umas horas, mas estes mesmo se aguentarem com um caudal típico de inverno é preciso chover de forma moderada, mas no fim de "contas", ainda bem que o ser humano não tem capacidade para mandar na meteorologia, porque aí sim, seria um descalabro, nunca estava ao gosto de toda a gente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Até aqui nevava...
Quanto à chuva, parece que está garantida, em maior ou menor quantidade.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "As notícias são boas, os modelos mantêm muita precipitação para a próxima semana, os acumulados nas regiões do interior e sul poderão ser os maiores dos últimos 20 meses, ou seja quase 2 anos, no espaço temporal de 1 semana."
> 
> 
> Cá esperemos então pela tão desejada chuva, agora uma coisa é certa se a chuva for torrencial, em pouco vai ajudar o níveis freáticos, pois apenas serve para lavar os ribeiros e rios durantes umas horas, mas estes mesmo se aguentarem com um caudal típico de inverno é preciso chover de forma moderada, mas no fim de "contas", ainda bem que o ser humano não tem capacidade para mandar na meteorologia, porque aí sim, seria um descalabro, nunca estava ao gosto de toda a gente.


Uma das melhores saídas que já vi na vida esta do ECM (senão a melhor??)... Chuva e neve ás carradas


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Até aqui nevava...
Quanto à chuva, parece que está garantida, em maior ou menor quantidade.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



16 inch são 40 cm de neve. Alguém de Trás-os-Montes se recorda de alguma vez ter presenciado uma altura de neve de 40cm nas zonas mais baixas da região?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

David sf disse:


> 16 inch são 40 cm de neve. Alguém de Trás-os-Montes se recorda de alguma vez ter presenciado uma altura de neve de 40cm nas zonas mais baixas da região?



1997... Até mais!
Ano epico!

Portanto o que o modelo mostra não é impossível!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

Sinceramente, duvido em 90% que chova mais na próxima semana, do que choveu entre 10 a 14 de Fevereiro do ano passado, onde caíram 125 mm, por aqui. 



joralentejano disse:


> 104mm previstos para Arronches pelo GFS nesta ultima saída até dia 3.
> O ECM prevê uma mancha de 175/200mm nesta zona também até esse dia.
> É bom sonhar
> Entretanto, o GEM retirou a chuva toda.



O ECM tem um ensemble (25) com cerca de 5 mm para aqui, mas o melhor dá 120 mm.  Ainda falta uma eternidade, melhor não criar muitas expectativas, mas 5 mm estão garantidos com o pior ensemble do ECM. 

Tens mais sorte que eu, o pior dá cerca de 10 mm, o melhor 250 mm. 

Mas não sonhes muito alto, que a queda pode ser grande, só quando ela cair é que digo desta vez, não fugiu.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sinceramente, duvido em 90% que chova mais na próxima semana, do que choveu entre 10 a 14 de Fevereiro do ano passado, onde caíram 125 mm, por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu também só acredito quando vir! Apenas referi os acumulados interessantes que estavam e continuam a ser previstos mas até lá, muita coisa ainda deve mudar. De qualquer das maneiras, há muito tempo que não via os modelos a preverem tanta chuva como agora, vamos ver se após 1 ano e tal, é desta que temos um mês chuvoso. (no caso da minha zona)


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

O estranho caso das Cerejeiras de Santana. 
Desde há uns bons 10 anos que aqui no concelho de Alenquer tem vindo a suceder um fenómeno curioso: Algumas zonas do conselho foram durante séculos bons produtores de cereja, particularmente a zona de Santana de Carnota, Ribafria e Aldeia Gavinha que há uns 20 anos produziam vária toneladas aqui na zona. Pois bem, desde que o clima começou a aquecer, um estranho fenómeno tem acontecido, uma por uma, de forma quase sem se notar mas consistente as mesmas cerejeiras que alegravam o concelho em Junho começaram lentamente a desaparecer. Primeiro  diminuíram a produção, depois algumas deixaram de dar completamente ...outras morriam sem se entender porque. Os produtores comeram a plantar novas árvores julgando que se tratava de velhice das mesma, mas nem com novas árvores plantadas aumentou a  produção. Muitas não vingam, outras dão só flor mas nenhum fruto e muitas outras secaram completamente ao fim de poucos anos. Entre os produtores há a consciência que foi o clima que mudou e que não há muito a fazer pois faltam horas de frio, dias de chuva tendo esta zona, outrora rica em cerejas , se tornado hostil para a produção de cereja. Este caso existe apenas no boca-a-boca aqui na região. De vez em quando vem à baila o tema das cerejeiras entre a população mais idosa ou entre um ou outro produtor que tenta esclarecer o assunto com o seu semelhante, para quase sempre ficarem sem respostas. Não existem estudos, não existem números, não existem interesse. Não há nada cientifico sobre o assunto que venha aclarar o que se tem passado com as cerejeiras de Santana. Só  a noção entre os habitantes de que 'foi algo que veio nos astros' ou ainda 'Eles estragaram isto tudo,' ou mesmo 'Deus é que manda'...algo que os ultrapassa retirou as cerejas da produção agrícola  do concelho. Entre os mais novos ou mais esclarecidos, existe porem uma certeza, o desaparecimento progressivo das cerejeiras coincidiu com altura em que se começou a falar em 'Alterações climáticas, e provavelmente é consequência de um clima mais hostil para as variedades que existiam. mas claro que isto não pode ser corroborado por nenhum estudo sério, pois até à data ninguém se interessou pelo caso. Conhecia o caso por ja ter ouvido falar, e nunca me dispus a relatar aqui mas, hoje fui eu próprio verificar como estavam as 3 cerejeiras que ainda restam num pequeno terreno que temos nesta zona, e qual não foi o meu espanto quando verifiquei que uma delas está morta. talvez não tenha aguentado o tempo quente do ultimo ano, mas pela vindima ainda estavam as 3 vivas. 
Fica aqui este relato, que pode ou não estar relacionado com a mudança de clima no nosso país.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu também só acredito quando vir! Apenas referi os acumulados interessantes que estavam e continuam a ser previstos mas até lá, muita coisa ainda deve mudar. De qualquer das maneiras, há muito tempo que não via os modelos a preverem tanta chuva como agora, vamos ver se após 1 ano e tal, é desta que temos um mês chuvoso. (no caso da minha zona)


Quase 2 anos também me parece exagerado, mesmo o Maio do ano passado foi normal até ligeiramente acima da média, mas isso foi por aqui, Arronches é muito mais seco que aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu também só acredito quando vir! Apenas referi os acumulados interessantes que estavam e continuam a ser previstos mas até lá, muita coisa ainda deve mudar. De qualquer das maneiras, há muito tempo que não via os modelos a preverem tanta chuva como agora, vamos ver se após 1 ano e tal, é desta que temos um mês chuvoso. (no caso da minha zona)



Eu partilho da mesma opinião, preciso de ver para crer, apesar de já estar a fazer alguns planos, em relação á chuva, pois assim irá poupar-me algum tempo nas regas das plantas que teenho de meter á terra durante este fim de semana.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 21:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quase 2 anos também me parece exagerado, mesmo o Maio do ano passado foi normal até ligeiramente acima da média, mas isso foi por aqui, Arronches é muito mais seco que aqui.


Não tenho dados desse mês por aqui mas sim, penso que até ficou na média. Digo chuvoso, mas bem acima da média, o último mês assim foi Maio de 2016 em que a média por aqui é de 40/50mm e acumulou mais de 100mm nesse ano.
Neste momento, aquilo que mais importa é que chova!!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Não tenho dados desse mês por aqui mas sim, penso que até ficou na média. Digo chuvoso, mas bem acima da média, o último mês assim foi Maio de 2016 em que a média por aqui é de 40/50mm e acumulou mais de 100mm nesse ano.
> Neste momento, aquilo que mais importa é que chova!!


Março será chuvoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Impressionante programa da "Linha da Frente" que acabou de dar na RTP1 sobre desastres naturais em Portugal. Toda a gente devia ver...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Os mapas da NOAA mostram um Março muito húmido.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu também só acredito quando vir! Apenas referi os acumulados interessantes que estavam e continuam a ser previstos mas até lá, muita coisa ainda deve mudar. De qualquer das maneiras, há muito tempo que não via os modelos a preverem tanta chuva como agora, vamos ver se após 1 ano e tal, é desta que temos um mês chuvoso. (no caso da minha zona)



Sintomas comuns da 'desidratação':

Irritabilidade

Problemas de memória

Confusão

Falta de energia

...

Ao longo dos últimos tempos já se viu de tudo 

Não se esqueçam de limpar as sarjetas.


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

Como é que se ve esses modelos de acumulacao de neve do ECM?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

hurricane disse:


> Como é que se ve esses modelos de acumulacao de neve do ECM?


 https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/europe/temperature/20180223-0000z.html


----------



## Stinger (22 Fev 2018 às 22:20)

Quando é que saem os proximos modelos a tirar tudo ? 

Rir muito 

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

Stinger disse:


> Quando é que saem os proximos modelos a tirar tudo ?
> 
> Rir muito
> 
> Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


Estranhamente também o GFS está a ir atrás do ECM nesta run


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2018 às 22:33)

jamestorm disse:


> O estranho caso das Cerejeiras de Santana.



Provavelmente deve ser por falta de horas de frio.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estranhamente também o GFS está a ir atrás do ECM nesta run



Ainda têm medo que a chuva vá desaparecer?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante programa da "Linha da Frente" que acabou de dar na RTP1 sobre desastres naturais em Portugal. Toda a gente devia ver...



Aqui, fica o link para o mesmo https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4231/linha-da-frente


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica o link para o mesmo https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4231/linha-da-frente


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

Orion disse:


> Ainda têm medo que a chuva vá desaparecer?


Sim  E também a neve  Neste país já espero tudo


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2018 às 22:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sim  E também a neve  Neste país já espero tudo



Já é tarde para isso.

Ao menos com a chuva as lamurias tornam-se mais diversificadas


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Aqui não espero mais de 40mm.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

Orion disse:


> Ainda têm medo que a chuva vá desaparecer?



Não é medo, é míufa, mas só, por essa, vou emigrar para Chefchaouen, com 350 mm.  Clima do Norte de África, sempre a bombar, com esta saída do GFS, chove mais na Costa Marroquina do que em Portugal. 






Fiquei encantado pelas imagens da cidade 

http://www.marrocos.com/destinos/chefchaouen/ 

Parecida à minha cidade, mas em vez de branco é pintada de azul.


----------



## dopedagain (22 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

Não é impossivel cair 100mm em um só dia! ainda em Dezembro tivemos 99mm aqui no alto minho


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

Bastou o gfs ir pelo caminho um pouco mais frio entre dia 1 e dia 3 para quase parar de chover no sul... Entrada fria que fique bem la a norte da PI, assim não duvido que se passe dos 100mm ate no sul.


----------



## Raincold (22 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Uma pessoa fica com as voltas trocadas a ver o GFS . Tanto prevê uma série interminável de ondulações frontais como prevê eventos épicos de frio . E tudo no mesmo dia , é muita informação. 

Valha - nos o ECM que está mais confiante numa série prolongada de ondulações frontais e até com algum frio à mistura .


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

miguel disse:


> Bastou o gfs ir pelo caminho um pouco mais frio entre dia 1 e dia 3 para quase parar de chover no sul... Entrada fria que fique bem la a norte da PI, assim não duvido que se passe dos 100mm ate no sul.


Do eixo Montejunto-Estrela para baixo os acumulados são quase iguais... diminuiu bastante foi no norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 00:12)

Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:

Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :






Parece-me nesta altura bastante consensual entre os modelos, a dita aproximação da célula polar à célula de hadley, trazendo os meandros do jet stream polar até nós com períodos de grande intensificação do mesmo, aquando a união ao jet sub-tropical, isto como já cheguei a referir resulta num aumento da quantidade de ciclogéneses ao longo do seu trajeto, e o que é que está a ser modelado também com grande concordância?

Uma ciclogénese explosiva que deverá trazer condições bastante severas para o arquipélago dos Açores, o vento médio promete ser muito intenso, bem como as rajadas, terá de ser feito um acompanhamento mais exaustivo, até porque há a possibilidade do núcleo e seu respetivo "gancho" passar por cima de alguma das ilhas, o que pode trazer condições muito perigosas. A existência de algum CAPE/LI com uma anomalia positiva relativamente à temperatura do mar, deverão potenciar os fenómenos convectivos embebidos nos sistemas frontais e respetivos pós-frontais, com possibilidade de bastante granizo e quem sabe de mais alguma coisa nas regiões altas, dado o perfil atmosférico bastante frio em altura. De facto esta é um depressão não muito normal, nestas latitudes, mais faz lembrar outro tipo de tempestades.

Mas entretanto o que é que ainda não está tão bem definido?

Como é sabido com a inversão da circulação zonal e subida da dorsal anticiclónica, está a iniciar-se a descida de uma massa de ar muita fria continental, e é aqui que começa a incerteza entre os modelos, havendo vários cenários em linha de vista, e que se tornam dificeis de analisar.

O não estabelecimento de um fluxo continental visto por alguns modelos como o GFS (*nas saídas anteriores*), está intimamente ligado à intensidade da depressão muito cavada dos Açores, aquando da sua aproximação máxima ao continente, quanto mais intensa for, mais ar enérgico subtropical será conduzido, e maior será a instabilidade produzida pela colisão da massa de ar continental com a dita depressão, gerando uma vasta área depressionária de fluxo zonal, havendo a subida das união dos jatos, desviando o fluxo continental para norte juntamente com a dorsal anticiclónica que acaba por se fragmentar.

Para além do que acabo de descrever, e acho que este ponto até é dos que tem tem mais importância, porque é algo que os modelos têm bastante dificuldade em determinar nestes casos de SSW, é a posição dos fragmentos do jet polar, e digo isto, porque é importante haver um uma corrente de jato com circulação aprox. de norte-sul, que consiga fazer chegar o frio até ao continente, ora efetivamente o GEM e julgo que o ECWMF, têm visto esta corrente, dou como exemplo o caso do GEM:





O caso do GFS sem corrente de jato no sentido norte-sul:





Outro fator importante que surge tanto no ECMWF como no GEM, e que agora vai surgindo no GFS, é a manutenção e reestabelecimento do frio para um fluxo continental mais consolidado  :









No que confere às hipóteses de neve ainda é um pouco cedo para falar no assunto, é melhor averiguar primeiro se há consenso entre os modelos ou não no que toca à entrada continental, e então depois começar a analisar detalhadamente a posição de núcleos instáveis que possa trazer aguaceiros nos períodos de maior frio.


Relativamente à precipitação, queria aqui deixar a ressalva,* que uma entrada continental, não cessaria necessariamente as hipóteses de vermos bons acumulados*, repare-se por exemplo no caso do ECMWF, em que o fluxo continental faz uma curta passagem por cá e dá lugar novamente à corrente perturbada de oeste:





(Desculpem a extensão do texto, não tenho muito jeito para resumos)


----------



## dopedagain (23 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...


Grande análise!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 00:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...


Fantástica análise! Parece que algumas pessoas ainda não perceberam o último ponto, pode ser que o percebam agora


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 01:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...


Excelente análise! Parabéns !
Resumindo : poderemos ter inicialmente chuva e depois periodos/ horas de aguaceiros de neve a cotas talvez 400/500 metros e voltando a aumentar a cota devido a corrente perturbada atlântica entrar de novo em Portugal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...



Excelente post! 

Pedia que republicasses este post no tópico de previsões, é bom de mais para ficar perdido no meio do entulho que é o seguimento livre!

(Ou à moderação que mova este post para lá)


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 01:26)

dopedagain disse:


> Grande análise!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk





c0ldPT disse:


> Fantástica análise! Parece que algumas pessoas ainda não perceberam o último ponto, pode ser que o percebam agora





joselamego disse:


> Excelente análise! Parabéns !
> Resumindo : poderemos ter inicialmente chuva e depois periodos/ horas de aguaceiros de neve a cotas talvez 400/500 metros e voltando a aumentar a cota devido a corrente perturbada atlântica entrar de novo em Portugal !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





MSantos disse:


> Excelente post!
> 
> Pedia que o republicasses este post no tópico de previsões, é bom de mais para ficar perdido no meio do entulho que é o seguimento livre!
> 
> (Ou à moderação que mova este post para lá)



Muito obrigado a todos!  @MSantos, pois talvez não esteja no sítio certo, pelo que peço desculpa se postei no local errado, se a moderação entender que o post deve ser movido, por mim está tudo bem Talvez seja chato estar a publicar 2 vezes


----------



## MipsUc (23 Fev 2018 às 09:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela partilha do seu conhecimento! 
Informação muito útil.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos!  @MSantos, pois talvez não esteja no sítio certo, pelo que peço desculpa se postei no local errado, se a moderação entender que o post deve ser movido, por mim está tudo bem Talvez seja chato estar a publicar 2 vezes



Eu acho que devias republicar o post nos dois tópicos, assim a informação chega a mais gente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2018 às 10:07)

Eu iria mais longe, proponho o @MSantos para moderador.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Fev 2018 às 10:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...




Maravilha de análise, e maravilha de previsões Parabéns, e cá as esperamos ansiosamente


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 10:52)

GFS carrega e bem na precipitação e talvez com um bom evento de neve no dia 2 . 
Na minha opinião  já começa a ficar estruturada uma bela entrada fria a meio da próxima semana . Agora é ir acompanhando e ver se vai chover muito ou só assim assim , qual a intensidade do vento e qual a cota de neve no pós frontal , que me parece ser daqueles prolongado .
Mas ainda faltam uns dias ...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (23 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...


Parabéns. Acompanho o Fórum já há dois anos e confesso que sentia falta de uma intervenção bem estruturada, fundamentada e com rigor. Isto não desmerecendo os membros que postam diariamente também com isenção, sem abordagens especulativas e sem constantes comentários depreciativos, ofensivos e com uma relação de mal com o estado do tempo, como se fosse aquele colega de trabalho chato que conspira só para nos chatear. Algo do género: "estão 20ºC e o mundo vai acabar, está tudo contra mim, vamos terminar torrados e nunca mais chove..." Muito obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Eu iria mais longe, proponho o @MSantos para moderador.



Eu apenas deixo sugestões, criticas etc. que visam melhorar o MeteoPT. Não pretendo sobrepor-me ao  Staff, que está bem composto e dá conta do recado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

MSantos disse:


> Eu apenas deixo sugestões, criticas etc. O Staff está bem composto e dá conta do recado!


Não digo o contrário, mas mereces.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:51)




----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

Os modelos estao uma barbaridade realmente, nem me admirava nada que daqui a 15 dias muitos locais andessem acima dos 200mm até mesmo no Sul! Quando a neve esta bom ali no Interior Norte na terça feira, mas ainda esta muito na corda bamba e um pequeno desviar da bolsa fria pode fazer muita diferença. Veremos os proximos capitulos com muito caalmex


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos da zona de Arronches, é das poucas zonas do Alentejo onde nunca devo ter ido!



Há que tratar disso. Muito para descobrir, muito para ver, muito para comer e muito mais para descansar.


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Segundo a previsão descritiva do IPMA  , bastante chuva prevista para as regiões do Sul no início da próxima semana .


----------



## MikeCT (23 Fev 2018 às 13:11)

Além da chuva o windguru tbm prevê muito vento para Faro...Chuva, venha ela, mas dispensava o vento...


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

*Rainfall's natural variation hides climate change signal*

*A dusty atmosphere caused extreme global cooling*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 16:19)

Bem, nesta run do GFS que está a sair parece um rio atmosférico direitinho ao nosso rectângulo... chuvinha sem parar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, nesta run do GFS que está a sair parece um rio atmosférico direitinho ao nosso rectângulo... chuvinha sem parar!



Isso é que é importante, a neve é apenas acessória.


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 16:52)

Espetacular saída do GFS com chuva a rodos para todo o país , vento , atividade elétrica , todos os ingredientes .
E muita atenção à possível entrada fria que os modelos vão " metendo" para os dias 2/3  , faz lembrar algumas cartas dos anos 80 . E vão mostrando algo raro por cá , muito frio conjugado com alguma precipitação . E com uma entrada fria tão severa que vai entrar na Europa e conjugado com instabilidade mais a Sul , não sei não ...

Belos tempos meteorológicos se avizinham ...


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Boa tarde, 
Como já tinha referido o próximo mês de março será chuvoso e já se começa a ver nos modelos!
A dúvida reside na entrada fria ( se trará neve a cotas baixas)...
Mas mais importante do que isso é a chuva generalizada a todo o país! Vamos ter uma semana, duas, três ....e quem sabe mais , de bons acumulados ! 
O atlântico acordou ! 
Vamos entrar no melhor momento deste inverno !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Raincold disse:


> Espetacular saída do GFS com chuva a rodos para todo o país , vento , atividade elétrica , todos os ingredientes .
> E muita atenção à possível entrada fria que os modelos vão " metendo" para os dias 2/3  , faz lembrar algumas cartas dos anos 80 . E vão mostrando algo raro por cá , muito frio conjugado com alguma precipitação . E com uma entrada fria tão severa que vai entrar na Europa e conjugado com instabilidade mais a Sul , não sei não ...
> 
> Belos tempos meteorológicos se avizinham ...


Infelizmente pode não ser desta quanto á neve... o jet stream em vários modelos empurra o frio para o Atlântico ou manda-o para trás para o UK ou França, embora em alguns modelos se veja o jet a vir direito a nós e aí a coisa poderia ser histórica, a ver vamos.  Quanto á chuva essa virá e muita, independentemente de vir frio ou não.


----------



## AMFC (23 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

Já estou a imaginar os campos verdejantes, os rios e ribeiros a correr ruidosamente, o cheiro a molhado, o barulho da chuva e do vento. A natureza tira e a natureza dá, nós só devíamos assistir sem interferir.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

AMFC disse:


> Já estou a imaginar os campos verdejantes, os rios e ribeiros a correr ruidosamente, o cheiro a molhado, o barulho da chuva e do vento. A natureza tira e a natureza dá, nós só devíamos assistir sem interferir.


Por aqui já está assim! Mas ainda tem de vir muita água


----------



## AMFC (23 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

Pois, voçês jogam noutra divisão 
O lado bom é que como aqui é mais raro,  sente-se com maior entusiasmo.



c0ldPT disse:


> Por aqui já está assim! Mas ainda tem de vir muita água


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Estive a ver o acumulado total desta ultima run do GFS e é impressionante! Para aqui 180mm, para Faro 190mm e de Coimbra para cima sempre mais de 200mm! Será que ainda pode dar problemas?

http://wxcharts.eu/?panel=default&m...plottype=10&lat=39.400&lon=-8.224&skewtstep=0


----------



## dahon (23 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estive a ver o acumulado total desta ultima run do GFS e é impressionante! Para aqui 180mm, para Faro 190mm e de Coimbra para cima sempre mais de 200mm! Será que ainda pode dar problemas?



Infelizmente a questão não é será, mas sim onde vão ocorrer esses problemas. 
Pelo que tenho visto os leitos de riachos e ribeiras estão por limpar e a vegetação acumulada vai causar problemas com certeza.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

O GFS começa agora a apostar cada vez mais na entrada fria...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

dahon disse:


> Infelizmente a questão não é será, mas sim onde vão ocorrer esses problemas.
> Pelo que tenho visto os leitos de riachos e ribeiras estão por limpar e a vegetação acumulada vai causar problemas com certeza.


Pois o costume... espero que não dê nada de grave...


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

De facto valente rega prevista pelo GFS, mais de 200 mm no Minho, em zonas onde ocorreram os grandes fogos do Verão e Outono passados, esta chuva toda poderá eventualmente ser problemática, uma vez que o solo está mais desprotegido, sem a "capa" de vegetação:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

De facto, as previsões estão uma loucura. Posso não me lembrar, mas desde que me inscrevi neste fórum não me lembro de uma situação tão caótica a nível meteorológico no Atlântico Norte e Europa, parece que agora vamos ter um "ciclone dos Açores" em vez do sempre rígido AA. Agora é a vez dos nórdicos aturarem com 1050 hPa e, com a consequência, todo o frio  E quem é que fica com a chuva? Nós e o resto do mediterrâneo 

E podia ser uma situação pontual, mas parece que o caos se prolonga durante uma longa semana.

Vai chover, e com isso espero que todo o território nacional passe os 100mm, daqui a 1-2 semanas.


----------



## fjslp (23 Fev 2018 às 17:56)

Finalmente vem a tão esperada chuva, mas tendo em consideração que é expectável que a precipitação vai ser muito intensa, é provável que irão ocorrer diversos problemas, como deslizamentos de terras, cheias rápidas e  quedas de estruturas. Tenho falado e alertado diversas pessoas para tempo que se espera na próxima semana, e elas olham para mim como se fosse "extraterrestre" porque a maioria julga que o inverno já passou e que a primavera está a iniciar, resumindo ninguém está fazer caso dos alertas que vou fazendo. A tão esperada chuva que tanto faz falta, vai também causar no imediato muitos prejuízos, vamos ver a quem sai a "fava".


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

MipsUc disse:


> Muito obrigado pela partilha do seu conhecimento!
> Informação muito útil.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilha de análise, e maravilha de previsões Parabéns, e cá as esperamos ansiosamente





Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Parabéns. Acompanho o Fórum já há dois anos e confesso que sentia falta de uma intervenção bem estruturada, fundamentada e com rigor. Isto não desmerecendo os membros que postam diariamente também com isenção, sem abordagens especulativas e sem constantes comentários depreciativos, ofensivos e com uma relação de mal com o estado do tempo, como se fosse aquele colega de trabalho chato que conspira só para nos chatear. Algo do género: "estão 20ºC e o mundo vai acabar, está tudo contra mim, vamos terminar torrados e nunca mais chove..." Muito obrigado.





António josé Sales disse:


> Excelente explicação muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mais uma vez, o meu grande agradecimento a todos! Fico contente, por saber que que se interessam por ler as minhas explicações, ainda que não sejam perfeitas de todo  Tento comunicar o melhor que sei, por isso no que souber e puder ajudar é um gosto! De algum modo também sinto falta do contacto com previsões mais aprimoradas, foi graças a elas que fui aprendendo algumas das coisas ao longo destes rápidos 5 anos no fórum. @MipsUc não me importo se me quiseres tratar por tu.

Bons seguimentos meteorológicos!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

fjslp disse:


> Finalmente vem a tão esperada chuva, mas tendo em consideração que é expectável que a precipitação vai ser muito intensa, é provável que irão ocorrer diversos problemas, como deslizamentos de terras, cheias rápidas e  quedas de estruturas. Tenho falado e alertado diversas pessoas para tempo que se espera na próxima semana, e elas olham para mim como se fosse "extraterrestre" porque a maioria julga que o inverno já passou e que a primavera está a iniciar, resumindo ninguém está fazer caso dos alertas que vou fazendo. A tão esperada chuva que tanto faz falta, vai também causar no imediato muitos prejuízos, vamos ver a quem sai a "fava".


Ainda à bocado falava com o meu pai sobre esse perigo e ele incrédulo dizia "E se fosse assim já não nos tinham avisado?"... se vier algo de grave vai apanhar tudo desprevenido, como sempre!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2018 às 18:40)

Aquela zona que ardeu na zona Centro... Poderá haver problemas de deslizamento de sedimentos, solos desprotegidos, vai haver muito detrito se os mapas de confirmarem.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Fev 2018 às 18:46)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Aquela zona que ardeu na zona Centro... Poderá haver problemas de deslizamento de sedimentos, solos desprotegidos, vai haver muito detrito se os mapas de confirmarem.


Também penso que sim... ainda por cima, os solos estão secos, e com a quantidade de chuva prevista, não sei se os mesmos vão conseguir absorver tanta água num período relativamente curto.


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

fjslp disse:


> Finalmente vem a tão esperada chuva, mas tendo em consideração que é expectável que a precipitação vai ser muito intensa, é provável que irão ocorrer diversos problemas, como deslizamentos de terras, cheias rápidas e  quedas de estruturas. Tenho falado e alertado diversas pessoas para tempo que se espera na próxima semana, e elas olham para mim como se fosse "extraterrestre" porque a maioria julga que o inverno já passou e que a primavera está a iniciar, resumindo ninguém está fazer caso dos alertas que vou fazendo. A tão esperada chuva que tanto faz falta, vai também causar no imediato muitos prejuízos, vamos ver a quem sai a "fava".



Esse pessoal nunca ouviu dizer que a " calma precede a tempestade ?"


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumo do que se pode observar pelos modelos nos últimos dias:
> 
> Não se sabe exatamente quando é que os efeitos do SSW vão parar a perturbação na troposfera, mas a verdade é que as datas e os dados até estão a bater algo certos, tendo em conta que passados 15 dias sensivelmente da quebra do vórtice, os modelos anunciam uma mudança clara da sinótica, com grande probabilidade de vermos já chuva significativa no início da semana. Ainda assim é de salientar que a inversão/abrandamento da circulação zonal está a terminar dentro de 3 dias (*altura em que se deverá começar a estabelecer um forte fluxo zonal associado à NAO- às nossas latitudes*), o que significa que a propagação do sinal pela troposfera estará também a abrandar, por outras palavras, espera-se que os modelos se tornem mais assertivos nos próximos dias, talvez a partir deste fim-de-semana já haja maiores consensos :
> 
> ...





Excelente explicação muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baojoao (23 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Tudo tem um lado bom e mau. Finalmente vamos ter chuva em boa quantidade, mas cheira-me que vai dar muitos problemas nas zonas dos incêndios. Aqui na Estrada Nelas - Viseu, mais precisamente entre Casal Sancho e a Ponte Pinoca vai ser um perigo. Já aconteceram pequenas derrocadas para a estrada e com esta chuva toda...


----------



## cova beira (23 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

a mim parece-me que ainda nada está definido, os modelos estão um pouco à nora, atenção porque há muitos emsembles a modelar cenários mais parecidos com o gem.


----------



## fjslp (23 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

Raincold disse:


> Esse pessoal nunca ouviu dizer que a " calma precede a tempestade ?"


É o que eu costumo dizer.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

cova beira disse:


> a mim parece-me que ainda nada está definido, os modelos estão um pouco à nora, atenção porque há muitos emsembles a modelar cenários mais parecidos com o gem.


E o que modela o GEM? Neve a cotas baixas? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Ola, é impressionante a quantidade de chuva prevista pelos modelos já não via previsões desta categoria há muitoooooooooooo tempo venha ela!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 19:37)




----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

O ECM volta a colocar a neve a cotas muito baixas. 

Não está muito diferente do GFS, mas o europeu coloca a depressão mais a oeste, permitindo menos influência da mesma na entrada do frio continental. Ainda falta muita hora, era precisa que os astros se unissem. Veremos, mas que isto está a ganhar contornos épicos, isso sem dúvida. 

Já não me lembrava de sentir este entusiasmo meteorológico há bastante tempo, para não dizer há bastantes anos.


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

Penso que essa entrada fria poderia trazer neve a cotas muito baixas . Mas com a pouca sorte que temos , vai acabar por ir só para as terras altas .


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O ECM volta a colocar a neve a cotas muito baixas.
> 
> Não está muito diferente do GFS, mas o europeu coloca a depressão mais a oeste, permitindo menos influência da mesma na entrada do frio continental. Ainda falta muita hora, era precisa que os astros se unissem. Veremos, mas que isto está a ganhar contornos épicos, isso sem dúvida.
> 
> Já não me lembrava de sentir este entusiasmo meteorológico há bastante tempo, para não dizer há bastantes anos.


Qual a cota prevista é o dia pelo ECM?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

O ICON está mesmo um espanto, onde é que se subscreve esta saída ?  Eu já me estava a imaginar num novo 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, veremos de facto para que lado rumam os modelos, vai ser lastimável mesmo, se tivermos a entrada de ar muito frio na Galiza e cá ficarmos a ver navios, e a verdade é que é algo deste estilo que os modelos para já andam a ver, ou seja, a chegada de ar frio em altitude, que condicionaria de raspão uma pequena parte do norte/interior norte, e não uma grande área do nosso território. Como tal para já o possível evento de frio/neve está muito confinado a determinadas regiões. Espero sinceramente que se torne mais abrangente, e que se consigam estabelecer correntes de jato de norte mais fortes, bem como uma dorsal anticiclónica significativa junto da Gronelândia, que consiga prender o frio ao nível europeu.

Os ensembles refletem o que digo, a entrada à queima-roupa do frio:

GFS (não está nada mau):






ECMWF:





GEM:





Agora a operacional do ICON :





11cm de neve aqui para a semana que vem:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

Que pena... vai ser tudo rés-vés campo de ourique ...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que pena... vai ser tudo rés-vés campo de ourique ...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Temos muita chuva , já é muito bom ! Vai cair muita água dos céus nos próximos dias !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

Parece confirmado o padrão global, de zonal a baixas latitudes, pelo menos durante uma semana. Há hipótese, relativamente elevada, de alguns sortudos em Portugal terem um nevão histórico, daqueles que provavelmente ainda não aconteceram este século. Nos próximos dias haverá várias reviravoltas nos modelos, uma vez que pequenas variações na localização do centro da depressão que poderá atravessar a Península Ibérica no dia 1, farão enormes diferenças no tempo que se fará sentir. Esta parece ser a situação típica de frente fria estacionária, com frio a Norte, muita chuva a Sul e uma pequena faixa de 100/200 km a apanhar com um nevão histórico. Resta saber por onde passará o centro da depressão, quanto mais a Sul, mais nos poderá favorecer.

O quadro de ensembles do GFS desviou-se a favor do frio na saída das 12z, a operacional (que mesmo assim deixaria um bom nevão no extremo Nordeste do país) é a 2ª linha mais quente. No ensemble do Europeu a coisa parece um pouco menos favorável, mas 26 das 51 perturbações (mais a saída operacional) têm quantidades relevantes de acumulados de neve no solo no próximo sábado em extensas áreas do país, mesmo em cotas baixas.

Seria importante que a massa siberiana não fosse "engolida" pela depressão nos Açores, não só para termos a hipótese de um nevão histórico, como pela maior facilidade de manutenção de um padrão chuvoso caso se mantenha o ar frio na zona da Biscaia.

Não é de descartar também, embora menos provável, uma ciclogénese rápida perto ou no interior da Península. Há ar muito húmido e uma massa extraordinariamente fria a interagirem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

Atenção, que na próxima 5ª feira, as coisas podem ser bem agrestes na costa algarvia, com ondas de 6 metros em conjugação com as marés vivas, lá vai uma limpeza na Praia de Faro. 

Ena, que os modelos estão , o melhor é o AUS com uma bela enxurrada, com precipitação acima dos 200 mm na maior parte do Algarve, mesmo superior a 250 mm na zona central do Algarve. O GEM é o mais soft, o GFS anda acima dos 125 mm na maior parte do Algarve e o ECM ronda os 100 mm na maior parte do Algarve excepto na faixa leste do Algarve, já a zona do Caldeirão anda à volta dos 200/210 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2018 às 20:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Agora a operacional do ICON :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A verdadeira loucura essa run do ICON.


1 cm ao nível do mar. 7 cm na minha zona.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, que na próxima 5ª feira, as coisas podem ser bem agrestes na costa algarvia, com ondas de 6 metros em conjugação com as marés vivas, lá vai uma limpeza na Praia de Faro.
> 
> Ena, que os modelos estão , o melhor é o AUS com uma bela enxurrada, com precipitação acima dos 200 mm na maior parte do Algarve, mesmo superior a 250 mm na zona central do Algarve. O GEM é o mais soft, o GFS anda acima dos 125 mm na maior parte do Algarve e o ECM ronda os 100 mm na maior parte do Algarve excepto na faixa leste do Algarve, já a zona do Caldeirão anda à volta dos 200/210 mm.


Uauuu, vai ser uma semana das antigas ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Sem comentarios...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

Alguem que meta ai o gif do nicolas Cage sff

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

[

Isto?
xDD


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Stinger disse:


> Alguem que meta ai o gif do nicolas Cage sff
> 
> Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


Não é preciso...basta isto!







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 21:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não é preciso...basta isto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APPS?  Sabes analisar modelos porquê usar apps XD


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> APPS?  Sabes analisar modelos porquê usar apps XD


Da mais gosto ver aquele símbolo alí 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (23 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

daqui a pouco vai andar tudo a queixar-se de chuva a mais


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2018 às 22:23)

Marco pires disse:


> daqui a pouco vai andar tudo a queixar-se de chuva a mais








[/QUOTE]

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

Boa saída do GFS a ir um pouco de encontro ao ensemble médio como até era expectável :









Com um freezing level destes, associado ao muito frio em altura, daria para cotas bastante baixas, há no entanto um problema, temos uma atmosfera muito húmida tanto nos níveis baixos com nos níveis altos, e isso tem a ver com o contexto frontal que antecede esta entrada relâmpago do frio. Deste modo receio que as cotas sejam um pouco inflacionadas, em particular em algumas regiões do interior e também no Litoral. Aqueles 60% de HR no litoral seriam bem promissores, dariam para baixar a cota no entanto acho suspeito aquele valor:














Agora vamos é ter que aguardar, porque embora a saída vá de acordo ao ensemble, ainda não há grande concordância entre os vários modelos, e já não estamos a uma distância tão grande quanto isso, no entanto, a situação é bastante complexa, acho que vamos ter uns próximos dias de fortes emoções com reposição e retirada do evento.


----------



## dopedagain (23 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Snifa disse:


> De facto valente rega prevista pelo GFS, mais de 200 mm no Minho, em zonas onde ocorreram os grandes fogos do Verão e Outono passados, esta chuva toda poderá eventualmente ser problemática, uma vez que o solo está mais desprotegido, sem a "capa" de vegetação:


O único incendio algo problematico no minho foi em monção, em ambiente quase urbano.


----------



## rozzo (24 Fev 2018 às 00:18)

Realmente, que Sra. Tempestade na saída GFS 18 ali a meio da semana!
Chuva e temporal seguido de depressão tipo "bomba" e seguido de nevão a cotas baixas a seguir.

Claro que ainda é reino da fantasia, tal a falta de consenso entre modelos. Mas que sem dúvida será uma semana agitada será.
E dificilmente não haverá muito para contar, seja temporal, seja neve, ou o que for, com os "ingredientes" que se vão pondo disponíveis com a presença de uma massa de ar brutalmente fria tão próxima de nós.

Na verdade já vimos saídas com o cenário da entrada fria em cheio mas algo seca.. Com a entrada demasiado a Norte e "apenas" temporal bem morno, e agora também esta possibilidade interessante, que é a de estando a massa gélida a roçar o norte da península, se dar a tal ciclogénese muito cavada, que com um trajecto directo ao W do continente, na sua parte traseira puxaria com toda a força a massa de ar frio inicialmente demasiado a Norte. Com um cenário desses, a frente associada seria mesmo vigorosa. 
Vamos vendo como se compõe a coisa...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Fev 2018 às 01:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sem comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que app é essa? Também quero!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 02:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que app é essa? Também quero!



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foreca.android.weather&hl=pt_PT

Esta app acho que se guia pelo modelo ICON, isto porque à hora do post do charlie devia ser dos únicos modelos a prever neve para cotas tão baixas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Fev 2018 às 03:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foreca.android.weather&hl=pt_PT
> 
> Esta app acho que se guia pelo modelo ICON, isto porque à hora do post do charlie devia ser dos únicos modelos a prever neve para cotas tão baixas.



Obrigada!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

Bom dia!
Não consigo controlar o meu entusiasmo perante as previsões...
Mas sei que o mais provável é sair desiludido como tem sido hábito ...

Aguardemos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bom dia!
> Não consigo controlar o meu entusiasmo perante as previsões...
> Mas sei que o mais provável é sair desiludido como tem sido hábito ...
> 
> ...


Entusiasmo a mais...os principais modelos não vêm muito isso pelo menos para já


----------



## fog (24 Fev 2018 às 10:48)

Face às previsões e não percebendo raspas de meteorologia, nomeadamente a falta de entendimento da fraseologia iniciática estilo "75% de HR", limitando-se pois os meus conhecimentos ao básico do faz frio ou calor, chove ou faz sol, deixo-vos, com amizade, dois conselhos: 1. Aproveitem o dia de hoje para lavar roupa, a partir de amanhã vai ser difícil secá-la ao ar livre; 2. Para os entusiastas da neve, para quem nunca esteve no inverno no North Dakota, ou aqui mais perto em Tromsø (o ar até gela nos pulmões!), recordem-se do velho ditado popular: "Se cá nevasse, fazia-se cá ski".


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (24 Fev 2018 às 10:55)

fog disse:


> Face às previsões e não percebendo raspas de meteorologia, nomeadamente a falta de entendimento da fraseologia iniciática estilo "75% de HR", limitando-se pois os meus conhecimentos ao básico do faz frio ou calor, chove ou faz sol, deixo-vos, com amizade, dois conselhos: 1. Aproveitem o dia de hoje para lavar roupa, a partir de amanhã vai ser difícil secá-la ao ar livre; 2. Para os entusiastas da neve, para quem nunca esteve no inverno no North Dakota, ou aqui mais perto em Tromsø (o ar até gela nos pulmões!), recordem-se do velho ditado popular: "Se cá nevasse, fazia-se cá ski".


Apreciei o comentário. Faz falta por aqui um sistema frontal de humor inteligente e de preferência com tendência para ficar estacionário.


----------



## tone (24 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

fog disse:


> Face às previsões e não percebendo raspas de meteorologia, nomeadamente a falta de entendimento da fraseologia iniciática estilo "75% de HR", limitando-se pois os meus conhecimentos ao básico do faz frio ou calor, chove ou faz sol, deixo-vos, com amizade, dois conselhos: 1. Aproveitem o dia de hoje para lavar roupa, a partir de amanhã vai ser difícil secá-la ao ar livre; 2. Para os entusiastas da neve, para quem nunca esteve no inverno no North Dakota, ou aqui mais perto em Tromsø (o ar até gela nos pulmões!), recordem-se do velho ditado popular: "Se cá nevasse, fazia-se cá ski".


Muito bom.
Às vezes fazem falta aqui traduções e conselhos como este para a vida real.
Quanto ao Ski, não há remédio, o mais perto é “aqui” ao lado. Andorra está top!
Conto os dias para a última semana de março.


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

Volta e meia aparecem por aqui alguns comentários sobre a neve sem qualquer nexo .

Em primeiro lugar revelam um grande desconhecimento sobre o nosso clima .
Em segundo lugar é a velha máxima " se no meu quintal , na minha terra , no meu concelho , na minha região , não costuma nevar , não deveria nevar em lado algum "
Em terceiro lugar , se o nosso termo de comparação da neve tem que ser regiões gélidas da América do Norte , do Norte da Europa, da Sibéria , do Pólo Norte , etc. então temos que estar caladinhos já que qualquer evento nunca será suficientemente bom .
Podia fazer - se um termo de comparação com algumas zonas do Alentejo profundo ou do Vale do Douro Superior onde infelizmente pouco chove e de forma dispersa , que sempre que existisse  a possibilidade de algum período de chuvas mais prolongado , tinham que estar calados pois não era habitual .

Para terminar , uma provocaçãozinha . Eu sou do Minho e digo que quem dera a algumas dessas regiões que são gélidas que se fala por vezes por aqui , ter os fantásticos rios atmosféricos de chuva que todos os anos aqui se formam .

Perdoem - me este aparte.


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

está me a parecer que bragança vai ter na terça e quarta feira um nevão à moda antiga infelizmente mais para sul os modelos têm piorado muito.


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

esta run do emsemble exemplifica bem o cenário mais favorável a neve, a cunha anticiclónica entre as duas depressões atlanticas que se observa é a chave para que o frio não escape para o meio do oceano os modelos estão ainda com dúvidas relativamente à formação desta cunha veremos as próximas runs


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 14:19)

*Frio coloca três distritos sob aviso amarelo*
24 fev 2018 11:53

Os distritos da Guarda, de Bragança e de Vila Real encontram-se hoje sob aviso amarelo devido ao risco de persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Segundo o instituto, as temperaturas mínimas esperadas para hoje são de -4 graus Celsius, em Bragança, e -1 grau Celsius, em Guarda e Vila Real.

O IPMA colocou igualmente sob aviso amarelo o arquipélago da Madeira, devido ao risco de fortes rajadas de vento e períodos de chuva e aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.

O Grupo Ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores está também sob aviso amarelo, devido ao perigo de agitação marítima, com uma previsão de ondulação superior a seis metros de altitude.

O aviso amarelo é o segundo menos grave de uma escala de quatro e revela situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no continente céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se muito nublado a partir da manhã, no Algarve, e a partir da tarde no Alentejo, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.

O vento vai soprar fraco a moderado do quadrante leste, sendo esperada formação de geada, em especial no interior.

As temperaturas mínimas vão oscilar entre -4 graus Celsius (em Bragança) e os 6 (em Faro) e as máximas entre os 09 (na Guarda) e os 19 (em Santarém).
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/frio-coloca-tres-distritos-sob-aviso-amarelo


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que qualquer meteograma de qualquer ponto do país está top, parece que vamos ter o evento do ano. Ainda estou a tentar pensar se isto é um sonho.



Arrisca-se a ser o evento dos últimos anos!!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

Boa tarde, entretanto o ipma já lançou um comunicado por causa do bom tempo da próxima semana, venha ela!!!!!!!!!!!

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-02-26 15:47:00* e *2018-03-02 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Chuva e Vento em Portugal continental
Uma região depressionária com vários núcleos centrados a norte e/ou a noroeste dos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira aos quais estão associados sistemas frontais, irá afetar o estado de tempo na próxima semana. 

Esta situação meteorológica caracteriza-se pela ocorrência de precipitação contínua com início no dia 26 na região Sul, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e que pode ser especialmente forte no dia 28. Poderá ocorrer queda de neve nos dia 27 e 28, inicialmente nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, podendo atingir temporariamente a cota de 800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro. 

Nos próximos dias, o vento irá soprar por vezes forte nas terras altas, no entanto, a partir do dia 28, o aumento da intensidade do vento será mais generalizado. Predominará do quadrante sul e as rajadas poderão atingir 85 km/h nas terras altas e 75 km/h no litoral. 

A agitação marítima não irá aumentar significativamente na primeira parte da semana mas a direção das ondas passará a ser de sudoeste. Espera-se um aumento da altura significativa das ondas a partir do dia 28.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

Certamente que a cota não será a mesma no Norte e Centro, o IPMA sempre a meter tudo no mesmo saco...


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 17:02)

Esta última saída do GFS voltou a colocar os valores de precipitação aqui no NO na ordem dos 200 mm . Mas muito bom o acumulado previsto no país todo , Faro por ex. com quase 150 mm .

Na próxima quarta - feira , o país deverá estar todo sob um intenso sistema depressionário , do Minho ao Algarve , já há muito tempo que não se via uma frente a atingir o país todo em simultâneo .

Quanto à neve , penso que na terça à noite , as terras altas do Norte e talvez cotas médias no NE poderão ter um forte nevão . É que se trata de uma entrada de SO carregada com muita chuva para descarregar e  com o muito frio que poderá ainda estar instalado , nas primeiras horas , antes da cota subir , poderá nevar com grande intensidade . Atenção às estradas do NE que poderão ficar rapidamente intransitáveis .
Na sexta , a frente fria também promete algo , mas é melhor ir andando e vendo .


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Certamente que a cota não será a mesma no Norte e Centro, o IPMA sempre a meter tudo no mesmo saco...




Cotas de neve nunca foi o forte do IPMA .


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

A verdade é que as minhas esperanças estão a fraquejar Já nem o ICON que estava com os melhores devaneios coloca um cenário favorável a neve a cotas baixas, os próximos 2/3 dias julgo que serão decisivos para o que aí poderá vir em termos de frio. É que neste momento já há consenso quanto a um cenário somente chuvoso e sem grande frio, muito eventualmente se realmente houver surpresas será nos extremos norte, mais que isso começo a não acreditar. Simplesmente não há enfraquecimento significativo da ciclogénese dos Açores, muito menos uma corrente de jato de norte que fosse capaz de partir a área depressionária que se vai estabelecer ao nosso largo, de modo a aprisionar o frio por cá. Há ainda alguma incerteza, e podem naturalmente haver surpresas, mas o que se vê para já não é muito inspirador em termos de neve... Levaremos com muita chuva, e não digam que vamos daqui

Analisando o ensemble do GFS no que toca a temp. aos 850hPa, vê-se bem que poucas são poucas as perturbações que apontam para um cenário favorável de neve a cotas baixas, inclusivamente a run de controlo está bem acima, e a operacional já se aproximou bastante da média nas 2/3 últimas saídas:





De resto GEM, ICON, ECMWF, todos eles bastante semelhantes ao longo da próxima semana. O ECMWF, é o que ainda tem um cenário mais favorável. O que acabo de dizer tem a ver com a possibilidade do estabelecimento da dita cunha da dorsal anticiclónica, e nesta carta parece haver a tentativa de se estabelecer:


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

Não sejam gananciosos pá


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2018 às 17:51)

Pois.. neve a cotas baixas é  mesmo para esquecer..
Uma pena nem a 1200 M de vai aguentar por muito tempo. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 17:52)

Orion disse:


> Não sejam gananciosos pá



Porquê? Pedir umas horitas de neve a cotas baixas é ser ganancioso, quando tal já não acontece mais generalizadamente há uns 8 anos? Claro que a chuva é importante, e é bom que tenhamos muita mais, mas ter o frio ali a norte plantado e vê-lo fugir sem uma curta visita aqui ao continente é lamentável


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porquê?



Porque a malta nunca está satisfeita. Escolham a lamúria à descrição:



> Não chove. Porque não chove nem que seja pouco?
> 
> Chove pouco. Porque não chove mais?
> 
> ...



Pessoalmente, fico à espera da impaciência da malta citadina e da ira da malta rural que acusará os primeiros de desconexão com a realidade. Grande maçada que aí vem.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Pedir umas horitas de neve a cotas baixas é ser ganancioso, quando tal já não acontece mais generalizadamente há uns 8 anos?



Quando se olha insistentemente para os modelos à procura de dias consecutivos de chuva abundante, é  Se levassem com a Siberiana, em alguns locais até poderia nevar mas qual seria a lamúria predominante?


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Neve a cotas médias /altas  parece - me garantida , aliás já está na previsão descritiva do IPMA para terça / quarta . Para cotas baixas não é o padrão ideal .

De resto , o mais importante é apreciar os belos tempos invernais que se aproximam e não atos de masoquismo , do género no meu quintal está sol quero chuva , está chuva quero neve . De certeza se aparecesse um nevão épico já aparecia gente a dizer que só nevar não chegava , tinham que ficar atolados nela .


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Orion disse:


> Não sejam gananciosos pá





Orion disse:


> Porque a malta nunca está satisfeita. Escolham a lamúria à descrição:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende de cada um, mas eu cá já me contentaria se visse uns simples flocos sem acumulação, estou contente com as chuvadas que aí vêm e penso que todos estão dado o contexto de seca, mas ficarei um pouco triste por perder mais uma oportunidade de neve a cotas baixas  , não se pode querer tudo mas como disse o rozzo no tópico das saídas de sonho, era só uma questão de juntar o útil ao agradável. Para além disso uma entrada relâmpago do frio não invalidava a continuidade da chuva...


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

Não me parece que a possibilidade de neve , pelo menos a cotas médias/ baixas, no dia 2 já esteja em definitivo arrumada .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

Isto da Meteo não vai por pedidos nem apetites felizmente...

A neve seria apenas a cereja em cima do bolo senão vier paciência... Não nos devemos deixar de focar no realmente importante, a chuva! Digo isto de coração, mais amante da neve que eu é difícil...

Os mapas estão tão bons...


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 18:46)

Raincold disse:


> Não me parece que a possibilidade de neve , pelo menos a cotas médias/ baixas, no dia 2 já esteja em definitivo arrumada .


Bem já se sabia que a neve era algo muito difícil de acontecer, e dada a chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas a desilusão é atenuada. Pena que neste ano não houve neve abaixo dos 500m de forma consistente, mas a vir o tal padrão chuvoso até nem me vou lembrar disso


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2018 às 18:47)

A haver neve a cotas mais baixas, penso que a mesma está praticamente confinada a trás—os—montes, para os outros será uma lotaria.
Vem aí precipitação para todo o país, o que já será muito bom, tendo em conta os últimos meses.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

Previsão AEMET para a Galiza:

Validez: miércoles, 28 febrero 2018 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
Cielos nubosos o cubiertos con bancos de niebla y brumas en el interior. Precipitaciones generalizadas que pueden ser localmente fuertes y persistentes en el tercio sur y que serán menos intensas en el litoral noroeste. Cota de nieve en torno a 100-200 metros en el norte y 600-800 metros en el sur, ascendiendo rápidamente por encima de 1500 metros. Temperaturas mínimas con cambios ligeros. Temperaturas máximas en descenso, menos acusado en el extremo norte. Heladas débiles en el interior oriental. En la mitad noroeste, vientos del este y noreste con intervalos fuertes y rachas muy fuertes en el litoral entre Finisterre y Estaca de Bares y flojos de dirección variable en en el sureste.

Na AEMET acredito... Está tudo por um pilim... Se o frio descer um pouco... Mas sim... O provável é subir em latitude.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> A haver neve a cotas mais baixas, penso que a mesma está praticamente confinada a trás—os—montes, para os outros será uma lotaria.
> Vem aí precipitação para todo o país, o que já será muito bom, tendo em conta os últimos meses.


Penso que a haver não será abaixo dos 800m e será muito efémera


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

Parece que virá chuva e muita.
A neve não está nada descartada para quotas baixas


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 19:30)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2018 às 19:35)




----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2018 às 20:03)

uma espécie de monção do atlântico vai atravessar o Algarve... aguardo entre 100 e 150mm só nesta semana.


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Boa noite,
Amigos, nos próximos dias dos céus de Portugal irá cair muita água teremos que ter cuidado com o vento forte, chuva por vezes forte e ondulação do mar !
Dias de tempestade! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

o tempo na Madeira está a agravar-se e há avisos laranjas...

não me parece que a frente de segunda feira no Algarve seja um par de gotas de chuva. Vamos ter bastante mais precipitação.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Amigos, nos próximos dias dos céus de Portugal irá cair muita água teremos que ter cuidado com o vento forte, chuva por vezes forte e ondulação do mar !
> Dias de tempestade!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Já não era sem tempo finalmente vem a chuva e vai acabar esta pasmaceira meteorológica
O anticiclone que fique longe durante muito tempo que não faz cá falta nenhuma..


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

Desculpem-me fazer esta pergunta mas não estou a entender uma coisa.. O fenómeno que aí vem é assim tão anormal ou é a seca que o país atravessa que faz deste evento uma coisa anormal? O que é que significa 150-200mm numa semana? Alguém me pode dar um exemplo prático por favor? Obrigado!


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Um sistema depressionário com várias frentes associadas a afetar em simultâneo todo o território português não é assim tão frequente , nem sequer ocorre todos os anos . 
Acontece todos os anos , mas de forma mais localizada territorialmente .

E pode ser problemático sem dúvida . Históricamente , as inundações mais problemáticas ocorrem em ciclos muito curtos de chuvas intensas e potenciadas por trovoadas , como parece ser o caso desta semana .


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem-me fazer esta pergunta mas não estou a entender uma coisa.. O fenómeno que aí vem é assim tão anormal ou é a seca que o país atravessa que faz deste evento uma coisa anormal? O que é que significa 150-200mm numa semana? Alguém me pode dar um exemplo prático por favor? Obrigado!




As cheias de Lisboa de 1967 ou de 2008, as cheias no Alentejo e Monchique em 1997 , etc .


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2018 às 21:16)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem-me fazer esta pergunta mas não estou a entender uma coisa.. O fenómeno que aí vem é assim tão anormal ou é a seca que o país atravessa que faz deste evento uma coisa anormal? O que é que significa 150-200mm numa semana? Alguém me pode dar um exemplo prático por favor? Obrigado!



Não será nada, do outro mundo, já aconteceu no passado. Agora, se as autarquias limparam as sarjetas aí já é outra conversa. Mas, tudo depende da intensidade e da duração da mesma, se chover em 24 h cerca de 50/100 mm não causa grandes estragos, agora se cair 50 mm em 2 horas, a história já é diferente.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2018 às 22:48)

a precipitação esperada para todo o mês de fevereiro no Algarve são 50-60mm.
a precipitação esperada para todo o mês de março no Algarve são 35-40mm.

Só nesta semana que vai começar teremos mais chuva do que a média somada desses 2 meses.

Em bastantes cenários há a possibilidade de chegarmos aos 150mm em 2 semanas.


----------



## Raincold (24 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

O GFS e o ECM carregaram novamente na precipitação . A frente fria é que parece ter ido às urtigas . Mas pronto , não se pode ter tudo .


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

O GFS cortou cerca de 65 mm só nesta saída no Algarve.  Agora, é de Lisboa para cima. Há 2 dias, davam 20 mm na 2ª feira, agora anda à volta dos 5 mm.  Em 2009, tive 213 mm entre 20 de Dezembro a 31 de Dezembro, duvido que tenha esses valores agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS cortou cerca de 65 mm só nesta saída no Algarve.  Agora, é de Lisboa para cima. Há 2 dias, davam 20 mm na 2ª feira, agora anda à volta dos 5 mm.  Em 2009, tive 213 mm entre 20 de Dezembro a 31 de Dezembro, duvido que tenha esses valores agora.


O GFS prevê para aqui 210mm, até dia 6.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Fev 2018 às 23:22)

Pouquinho xDD  acho que abrir uma empresa de aluguer de barcos será um bom negocio em certos
sitios xDD


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

grande corte na chuva em especial na quarta, como sempre o Norte é que vai ter o bom


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 00:10)

Não vejo nenhum corte, até carregou mais na chuva, felizmente não teremos entrada fria para cortar em metade a quantidade de chuva.
 Episódio épico nos próximos 10 dias, pena que não tenha uma tempestade mais violenta.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 00:12)

Segundo a página do Vítor Baía .
Chuva com fartura ! 
Preparem - se! 


https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/02/24/adeus-seca-chuva-com-fartura/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

Os modelos continuam consistentes, até aumentaram ligeiramente a precipitação para o litoral norte.
Segundo o ECM no Gerês poderá cair cerca de 500 mm.
O sul também está num bom caminho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2018 às 10:04)

Chuva sem fim e temperaturas amenas...
Acho que vou passar uns dias ao Reino Unido...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Raincold (25 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Os modelos continuam uma maravilha , continuam consistentes na tendência para uma mudança de padrão e continuam para as próximas 240 horas a prever valores superiores a 200 mm no NO e entre 100/200 mm no resto do país .

Aqui no Litoral Norte , é bem visível que o mar anda agitado há já 2 dias , sinal da mudança de padrão que se aproxima . Venha ela !


----------



## AMFC (25 Fev 2018 às 11:15)

Que maravilha de frente, bem definida a abranger uma área enorme. A deslocar-se tão lentamente, finalmente vamos ser recompensados.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

Boas,
Os modelos estão com bons acumulados nas diversas saídas .
Neve apenas de terça para quarta ( Bragança, Chaves, Montalegre) ou seja trás os montes ...
Bragança vai levar um belo nevão na quarta de manhã ! 
Uma semana de muita chuva...e depois virá mais !
 ( sobretudo quarta, quinta, sexta) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Raincold (25 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Os modelos estão com bons acumulados nas diversas saídas .
> Neve apenas de terça para quarta ( Bragança, Chaves, Montalegre) ou seja trás os montes ...
> Bragança vai levar um belo nevão na quarta de manhã !
> ...



As serras do Minho também deverão ver boa neve de terça para quarta .


----------



## Raincold (25 Fev 2018 às 11:30)

Venha a chuva , que é muito boa e faz muito bem ,  de preferência durante muito tempo .

E ainda há muito tempo para frentes frias . Em 2016 andei a fazer bonecos de neve na Serra da Peneda já na segunda quinzena de abril e nem precisei de subir mais do que 700 metros de altitude .


----------



## Francisco Afonso (25 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

Para Amarante, durante a próxima semana, estão previstos quase 200 mm, há hipótese de cheia no rio Tâmega? Obrigado


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2018 às 11:41)

Espero que seja bem distribuida por todo o País.


----------



## Raincold (25 Fev 2018 às 11:44)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Para Amarante, durante a próxima semana, estão previstos quase 200 mm, há hipótese de cheia no rio Tâmega? Obrigado




Se as tendências dos modelos se concretizarem nas próximas semanas há   hipótese de cheias , sem dúvida .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Hoje andei a preparar as coisas aqui por casa para a instabilidade meteorológica que se avizinha No jardim tudo agoniza por água, porque, pois claro com esta seca nao se regam jardins ! Mas amanhã já vai ser tudo bem regado, a tão esperada  chuva já se vislumbra no horizonte


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Hoje andei a preparar as coisas aqui por casa para a instabilidade meteorológica que se avizinha No jardim tudo agoniza por água, porque, pois claro com esta seca nao se regam jardins ! Mas amanhã já vai ser tudo bem regado, a tão esperada  chuva já se vislumbra no horizonte


Vai ser semanas e semanas de rega !
Demorou a vir , mas virá com força !
A natureza sempre oferece o que de melhor tem para a humanidade ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

Atenção Trás os montes, Douro Superior, Barroso , talvez as beiras : 
IPMA desce a cota para 600 m de neve na madrugada de terça para quarta  ( Depois sobe ao longo da manhã )


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

Qual a probabilidade de ir até Bragança quarta de manhã e apanhar neve? 
Estou a pensar ir até lá com a maria dar um giro. 
Como andará a probabilidade de nevar bem e até que horas mais ou menos?


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 13:44)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Qual a probabilidade de ir até Bragança quarta de manhã e apanhar neve?
> Estou a pensar ir até lá com a maria dar um giro.
> Como andará a probabilidade de nevar bem e até que horas mais ou menos?


Imensas ! 
Bragança vai ter um belo nevão....desde a madrugada (  até perto da hora almoço 
Depois as cotas sobem bastante ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Boas,
De viagem do norte para sul ( de comboio)
Estou a observar a paisagem e a sorrir , isto porque da costa atlântica já se observa a primeira capa de nuvens ....
Amigos, a instabilidade aproxima se!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 15:11)

Anomalia da PS...

1-19Fev







20-23Fev






1-23Fev






Como escrevi numa intervenção anterior, a anomalia da PS ainda vai corrigir mais. Um bocado difícil mas quem sabe se não fica análoga a Fev de 2010?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> Anomalia da PS...
> 
> 1-19Fev
> 
> ...


O que é a PS? Não estou a ver...


----------



## AMFC (25 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

Já fui lá fora despedir-me do sol e desejar-lhe umas longas e merecidas férias.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

O sol já começa por vezes a ficar tapado, aqui perto de Grândola !
Nuvens brancas misturadas já com algumas acinzentadas !
Boas férias sol ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

Podem dizer adeus ao sol !
Ele está a fazer as malas para ir de férias ! 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (25 Fev 2018 às 15:59)

Que vá por um bom tempo
Ou nós estamos a sobrevalorizar a precipitação que aí vem, ou então são os meios de comunicação social que estão a subvalorizar.
É que penso eu que após tanto tempo de não haver precipitação significativa, a que está prevista pode vir a causar alguns problemas, e não vejo alertas nenhuns por parte da media para o assunto no que diz respeito aos conselhos que se devem dar á população.


----------



## martinus (25 Fev 2018 às 16:07)

O Freemeteo dá 222 ml. para Braga durante a próxima semana. Mais de 100 é sempre chuva a sério.

https://freemeteo.co.uk/weather/bra...gid=2742032&language=english&country=portugal


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Marco pires disse:


> Que vá por um bom tempo
> Ou nós estamos a sobrevalorizar a precipitação que aí vem, ou então são os meios de comunicação social que estão a subvalorizar.
> É que penso eu que após tanto tempo de não haver precipitação significativa, a que está prevista pode vir a causar alguns problemas, e não vejo alertas nenhuns por parte da media para o assunto no que diz respeito aos conselhos que se devem dar á população.


O IPMA já deu alerta para chuva e vento...


----------



## manganao (25 Fev 2018 às 17:13)

vou das Caldas da Rainha no dia 28 Quarta para a Zona do Porto Santo Tirso Vila das Aves é esperada chuva? é o jogo das Meias finais da taça eles não deixam entrar chapéus de chuva será que chove no fim da tarde inicio da noite o jogo é as 20:15?


----------



## fog (25 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é a PS? Não estou a ver...


Não está o meu amigo a ver, nem eu. Linguagem encriptada. Será política? Referência meteorológica ao partido do governo? Talvez. Lá diz o velho ditado, "quem anda à chuva...". Mas o nosso primeiro até tem dois guarda-chuvas! Vá lá a gente perceber isto...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2018 às 17:32)

fog disse:


> Não está o meu amigo a ver, nem eu. Linguagem encriptada. Será política? Referência meteorológica ao partido do governo? Talvez. Lá diz o velho ditado, "quem anda à chuva...". Mas o nosso primeiro até tem dois guarda-chuvas! Vá lá a gente perceber isto...



Basta olhar para as cartas para perceber que é a anomalia da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Basta olhar para as cartas para perceber que é a anomalia da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar...


Não é assim tão evidente, mas obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

manganao disse:


> vou das Caldas da Rainha no dia 28 Quarta para a Zona do Porto Santo Tirso Vila das Aves é esperada chuva? é o jogo das Meias finais da taça eles não deixam entrar chapéus de chuva será que chove no fim da tarde inicio da noite o jogo é as 20:15?



Vai ser molha geral


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é assim tão evidente, mas obrigado pela resposta!



Não é? Está lá escrito


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é? Está lá escrito


Eu não li a legenda, só li o comentário... mas não sabia que expor ao ridículo era a nova política do forum... ok td bem.


----------



## martinus (25 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

manganao disse:


> vou das Caldas da Rainha no dia 28 Quarta para a Zona do Porto Santo Tirso Vila das Aves é esperada chuva? é o jogo das Meias finais da taça eles não deixam entrar chapéus de chuva será que chove no fim da tarde inicio da noite o jogo é as 20:15?



Como adepto de xadrez, nunca tive experiência desse tipo de aventura mas, se fosse comigo, ia de galochas de cano alto e sobretudo de plástico grosso com carapuço.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 17:51)

fog disse:


> Não está o meu amigo a ver, nem eu. Linguagem encriptada. Será política? Referência meteorológica ao partido do governo? Talvez. Lá diz o velho ditado, "quem anda à chuva...". Mas o nosso primeiro até tem dois guarda-chuvas! Vá lá a gente perceber isto...



Eish. 

O uso de siglas, tendencialmente nos termos mais básicos, é para poupar tempo e especialmente paciência. Até porque faço intervenções semelhantes com alguma frequência. 

Se tivesse escrito 'pressão de superfície' terias tido mais interesse na publicação? Ou essa crítica está inserida numa indignação mais abrangente?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Orion disse:


> Eish.
> 
> O uso de siglas, tendencialmente nos termos mais básicos, é para poupar tempo e especialmente paciência. Até porque faço intervenções semelhantes com alguma frequência.
> 
> Se tivesse escrito 'pressão de superfície' terias tido mais interesse na publicação? Ou essa crítica está inserida numa indignação mais abrangente?


Ás vezes as siglas não são evidentes... principalmente para gente menos experiente que tu. Sempre podes acrescentar alguma explicação suplementar. Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ás vezes as siglas não são evidentes... principalmente para gente menos experiente que tu.



Quando publico aquelas imagens não escrevo 'pressão de superfície' porque a legenda é visível. Mas faço sempre referência às datas porque elas podem ser mais chatas para se descodificar, especialmente no compósito das médias diárias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Orion disse:


> Quando publico aquelas imagens não escrevo 'pressão de superfície' porque a legenda é visível. Mas faço sempre referência às datas porque eslas podem ser mais chatas para se descodificar, especialmente no compósito das médias diárias.


Podes não acreditar, mas antes desta explicação olhava para estas imagens e ficava sem perceber nada. Agora só percebo alguma coisa... o que mais me causa confusão é a variabilidade entre elas...


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é? Está lá escrito



O peso da responsabilidade


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes não acreditar, mas antes desta explicação olhava para estas imagens e ficava sem perceber nada. Agora só percebo alguma coisa... o que mais me causa confusão é a variabilidade entre elas...



Quanto mais elevada for a pressão de superfície (PS) média, mais intenso e/ou menos móvel é o anticiclone. Inversamente, quando mais baixa for a PS média mais depressões ou regiões depressionárias (com intensidade variável) há nessa zona.

A média climatológica (ver legenda  '81-'10) da PS em Fevereiro é esta:







Como para o público em geral é tendencialmente mais difícil avaliar as condições meteorológicas usando médias, usa-se as anomalias. Estas já foram publicadas aqui  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-139#post-657093

Complementando o que publiquei anteriormente, de 1 a 19 Fev o anticiclone esteve, em média, mais a noroeste e muito mais intenso na região dos Açores (comparativamente à média '81-'10).






Depois do SSW (aquecimento súbito da estratosfera em português - isto ainda demora a escrever) o padrão mudou. Média da PS entre os dias 20 e 23:






Para dar mais um exemplo, volto a Fev de 2010 cuja anomalia foi esta:






Ou em outra perspetiva... Média observada vs Climatologia (ver legendas da imagem)






@luismeteo3 revi o conteúdo. Persiste alguma dúvida?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

Há! Agora percebi!  Eu olhava para isto como boi para palácio... Basicamente já entendi... tirar conclusões por mim próprio já é outro jogo! Muito obrigado, foste muito simpático com a explicação detalhada!


----------



## fog (25 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

Orion disse:


> Eish.
> 
> O uso de siglas, tendencialmente nos termos mais básicos, é para poupar tempo e especialmente paciência. Até porque faço intervenções semelhantes com alguma frequência.
> 
> Se tivesse escrito 'pressão de superfície' terias tido mais interesse na publicação? Ou essa crítica está inserida numa indignação mais abrangente?


Sem abrangência (e muito menos indignação), o que possa ser para si evidente, concordará em que o não possa ser para os outros? De qualquer forma, agradeço a decifração braquigráfica.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Atenção :
Segundo o Bestweather 
Neve a cotas baixas no interior norte e centro ...
300/400 metros altitude 
( De terça para quarta)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=930145610492799&id=364660113708021

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

Possa a frente vem cá com um aspecto... https://en.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:31)

Outro assunto... é impressão minha ou o modelo europeu já começa a meter anticiclone para cá a 216h? Se assim for é pouco tempo de chuva...


----------



## WindMaster (25 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Numa de picuinhas, PS pressão superfície, errado, pois a superfície não é homogénea, a pressão atmosférica é diferente na Figueira da Foz da pressão que está na Torre da Serra da Estrela e ambas são superfície. 

Ou apenas PA pressão atmosférica, insuficiente, pois a pressão varia com altitude, ambos não estão correctos nessa situação. 

Para comparar a pressão criou-se forma de reduzir a mesma à mesma altitude e o que se usou foi o nível do mar. Mas mesmo no mar não tem altitude homogénea, daí o uso de média para ser ainda mais rigoroso. 

Os mapas climatológicos discutidos referem-se à anomalia de pressão reduzida ao nível do mar e  a sigla em português da pressão média reduzida ao nível do mar é PNMM, ou MSLP em inglês, é isso que se usa e não PS ou PA. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_pressure#Mean_sea_level_pressure
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nível_médio_do_mar

No caso inglês muitas vezes omite-se o "M" de MSLP porque parte-se do princípio que se trata da pressão média e no caso português muitas vezes omite-se o "P" de PNMM porque se está a ler algo que fala da pressão atmosférica. 
O OP, original poster  partiu do princípio que aqui todos sabem o que é uma anomalia e o que é a pressão média reduzida ao nível do mar, o que é aceitável.

Já explicar o significado desses mapas climatológicos é outro assunto pertinente mas muito diferente da discussão gerada, aí a dúvida não está nas siglas mas o que significam essas anomalias ou o que é a pressão atmosférica e como se comporta. E isso daria para muitos parágrafos de explicações. Se o coitado do OP tivesse que explicar isso tudo de cada vez que coloca uma imagem ficaria cansado rapidamente. Como se costuma dizer, quem tem boca vai a Roma, quem não sabe pergunta.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Outro assunto... é impressão minha ou o modelo europeu já começa a meter anticiclone para cá a 216h? Se assim for é pouco tempo de chuva...


Até dia 11 março haverá sempre chuva ....uns dias mais intensos do que outros...
Depois logo se vê se continua ,mas palpita me que sim! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 20:41)

WindMaster disse:


> No caso inglês muitas vezes omite-se o "M" de MSLP porque parte-se do princípio que se trata da pressão média e no caso português muitas vezes omite-se o "P" de *PNMM* porque se está a ler algo que fala da pressão atmosférica.





WindMaster disse:


> Os mapas climatológicos discutidos referem-se à anomalia de pressão reduzida ao nível do mar e a sigla em português da pressão média reduzida ao nível do mar é *PNMM*, ou MSLP em inglês, é isso que se usa e não PS ou PA.



Não é PMNM?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:43)

WindMaster disse:


> Numa de picuinhas, PS pressão superfície, errado, pois a superfície não é homogénea, a pressão atmosférica é diferente na Figueira da Foz da pressão que está na Torre da Serra da Estrela e ambas são superfície.
> 
> Ou apenas PA pressão atmosférica, insuficiente, pois a pressão varia com altitude, ambos não estão correctos nessa situação.
> 
> ...


Pois, por isso eu perguntei...  mas já está esclarecido.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Outro assunto... é impressão minha ou o modelo europeu já começa a meter anticiclone para cá a 216h? Se assim for é pouco tempo de chuva...



Não te preocupes o europeu não mostra o regresso do anticiclone ás 216 horas o anticiclone vai ficar bastante tempo sem nos chatear 

Ensemble







Saida operacional


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não te preocupes o europeu não mostra o regresso do anticiclone ás 216 horas o anticiclone vai ficar bastante tempo sem nos chatear
> 
> Ensemble
> 
> ...


Ora ainda bem! Muito obrigado! Nestas imagens é mais explícito mas onde vi foi o que me pareceu... http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=216&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=0


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Eu cá acho que quando chegar o dia 6 haverá muita gente a implorar, nem que seja por pouco tempo, pelo retorno do anticiclone 

Não querem que ele volte porque ainda não começou a chover. Quando houver chuva quase incessante todos os dias...


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Fev 2018 às 21:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ora ainda bem! Muito obrigado! Nestas imagens é mais explícito mas onde vi foi o que me pareceu... http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=216&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=0



Nas imagens que te mostrei vemos as baixas pressões   nas nossas latitudes e o anticiclone na zona da Gronelândia, por isso chuva não vai faltar nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

neste momento estamos assim:







levando em conta aquilo que se prevê, será possível passarmos do quadro actual para algo assim por exemplo:







ou será demasiado esperançoso ?


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Marco pires disse:


> neste momento estamos assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



não é possível, teria de chover assim ate maio, mas também esse mapa da seca não esta correto.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

miguel disse:


> não é possível, teria de chover assim ate maio, mas também esse mapa da seca não esta correto.


Vai melhorar, claro que não chegará para atenuar a 100% , mas irá melhorar os solos , rios !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Marco pires disse:


> neste momento estamos assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demais, porque a situação é mais grave agora do que a 31 de Janeiro, agora existe Seca extrema e a 31 de Janeiro não existia e basta olhar para a antevisão do IPMA para o cenário 3 no mês de Fevereiro a seca não terminaria na maior parte do país, só na região norte e centro é que acabaria excepto em Trás-Os-Montes.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

pelo menos passar a seca fraca seria uma melhoria substancial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Nós já sabemos como é que é a maioria dos portugueses, quando veem 2 ou 3 dias de chuva, pensam que logo que as barragens já estão cheias, e que pedem logo logo para a chuva parar.
Normalmente as pessoas que pensam assim são as que moram nas cidades, em apartamentos, porque as pessoas das aldeias sabem bem o que tem de chover simplesmente para a vala ou ribeiro da sua zona começar a correr, e daí até permanecer a corrrem sem parar.
Eu cá falo por mim, que já estou em modo: á espera "dela", da chuva é claro.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nós já sabemos como é que é a maioria dos portugueses, quando veem 2 ou 3 dias de chuva, pensam que logo que as barragens já estão cheias, e que pedem logo logo para a chuva parar.
> Normalmente as pessoas que pensam assim são as que moram nas cidades, em apartamentos, porque as pessoas das aldeias sabem bem o que tem de chover simplesmente para a vala ou ribeiro da sua zona começar a correr, e daí até permanecer a corrrem sem parar.
> Eu cá falo por mim, que já estou em modo: á espera "dela", da chuva é claro.


Estás como eu, e não me vou fartar dela.  Dá muito mais alegria ver tudo cheio de água do que como estamos agora, se a chuva não viesse em força, estes dias de sol nem sabiam bem. É das tais coisas, temos de pensar que sem água não há vida e temos isso à frente dos nosso olhos. Também faz falta sol mas esse vai vir de certeza, nas alturas que é normal vir semanas e semanas seguidas, tal como aliás eram os nosso invernos em termos de chuva.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Estás como eu, e não me vou fartar dela.  Dá muito mais alegria ver tudo cheio de água do que como estamos agora, se a chuva não viesse em força, estes dias de sol nem sabiam bem. É das tais coisas, temos de pensar que sem água não há vida e temos isso à frente dos nosso olhos. Também faz falta sol mas esse vai vir de certeza, nas alturas que é normal vir semanas e semanas seguidas, tal como aliás eram os nosso invernos em termos de chuva.


Eu vou sorrir todos os dias que chover ....vou cantar, beber medronho ...dançar ! 
Até abril vai ser assim ....! 
E esta hein? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

joselamego disse:


> Eu vou sorrir todos os dias que chover ....vou cantar, beber medronho ...dançar !
> Até abril vai ser assim ....!
> E esta hein?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu estou como vocês! Nunca me vou fartar! Hoje fui a Leiria pela estrada das Cortes e vi no caminho os citrinos a secar e definhar... muito triste!


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 21:57)

O sol a despedir - se 
Pôr de sol 
Guatemala 
Foto: João Amorim 
.......
Até um dia destes meu amigo sol ! 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Estás como eu, e não me vou fartar dela.  Dá muito mais alegria ver tudo cheio de água do que como estamos agora, se a chuva não viesse em força, estes dias de sol nem sabiam bem. É das tais coisas, temos de pensar que sem água não há vida e temos isso à frente dos nosso olhos. Também faz falta sol mas esse vai vir de certeza, nas alturas que é normal vir semanas e semanas seguidas, tal como aliás eram os nosso invernos em termos de chuva.



Concordo em pleno contigo, eu falo por mim, é uma coisa desoladora ver os ribeiros completamente secos, neste época do ano, pois nas minhas caminhadas que faço, juntava o útil ao agradável, pois assim ainda dava para trazer uma foto de recordação do ribeiro X ou Y. E só o facto de ouvir a água a correr a seguir o seu ritmo natural, só quem nunca presenciou um coisa destas, não sabe o que é viver e desfrutar do campo no seu auge.
E como o nosso país e conhecido e bem, perante os turistas como havendo mais dias de bom tempo do que mau, como dizes e bem o sol tem muito tempo de vir na sua época e tempo certo, se bem que agora as estações do ano já não são fixas como era antigamente.

A chuva vai valer mais que o euromilhões, essa é que essa, e que mesmo que tem muito dinheiro, não consegue comprar a chuva, e mesmo que pensem em abrir furos ás vezes com 300 metros ou mais de profundidade, é preciso que chova, pois até mesmo esses furos estão a dar as "últimas", como ainda á pouco tempo ouvi dizer uma pessoa que o furo só tinha água para 1:20h de cada vez, ou seja o nascente está enfraquecido.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo em pleno contigo, eu falo por mim, é uma coisa desoladora ver os ribeiros completamente secos, neste época do ano, pois nas minhas caminhadas que faço, juntava o útil ao agradável, pois assim ainda dava para trazer uma foto de recordação do ribeiro X ou Y. E só o facto de ouvir a água a correr a seguir o seu ritmo natural, só quem nunca presenciou um coisa destas, não sabe o que é viver e desfrutar do campo no seu auge.
> E como o nosso país e conhecido e bem, perante os turistas como havendo mais dias de bom tempo do que mau, como dizes e bem o sol tem muito tempo de vir na sua época e tempo certo, se bem que agora as estações do ano já não são fixas como era antigamente.
> 
> A chuva vai valer mais que o euromilhões, essa é que essa, e que mesmo que tem muito dinheiro, não consegue comprar a chuva, e mesmo que pensem em abrir furos ás vezes com 300 metros ou mais de profundidade, é preciso que chova, pois até mesmo esses furos estão a dar as "últimas", como ainda á pouco tempo ouvi dizer uma pessoa que o furo só tinha água para 1:20h de cada vez, ou seja o nascente está enfraquecido.


Nem mais, tudo dito!
Se isto continuasse assim, nem os furos de 300m aguentavam, isso era certo. Mas pronto, que vão haver muitas queixas por causa da chuva, da parte dos senhores da rádio e etc, lá isso vão mas pronto, não faz mal nenhum. Se isto ficar muito melhor, já fico muito feliz. Aquilo que se vive atualmente é horrível para tudo e só dá tristezas, basta olhar para esta imagem, para o estado dos campos e onde era suposto existir água da barragem, não há nada:


----------



## Marco pires (25 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

ainda tenho esperança de ver a agua em montargil a chegar ao paredão de escoamento, ou da vale do gaio em alcácer que está uma lástima, creio que será a pior do país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 22:13)

Gostei de ver um evento relacionado com a meteorologia actual, a decorrer no facebook, serve até pra informar as pessoas mais desatentas sobre o tempo que vai estar nos próximos, uma vez que muitas pessoas só vão ao facebook para verem as calhandrices dos outros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem mais, tudo dito!
> Se isto continuasse assim, nem os furos de 300m aguentavam, isso era certo. Mas pronto, que vão haver muitas queixas por causa da chuva, da parte dos senhores da rádio e etc, lá isso vão mas pronto, não faz mal nenhum. Se isto ficar muito melhor, já fico muito feliz. Aquilo que se vive atualmente é horrível para tudo e só dá tristezas, basta olhar para esta imagem, para o estado dos campos e onde era suposto existir água da barragem, não há nada:



Esta foto pode retratar e bem, o que poderia ser um inicio de praticamente de todo o nosso país a caminhar a passos largos para o deserto, assim esperemos que essa mesma barragem fique cheia, ou em melhor situação, e claro depois não te esqueças de tirar foto, para o pessoal ver as diferenças.


----------



## martinus (25 Fev 2018 às 22:19)

Eu não costumo ser muito sensível à acção publicitária, mas o que se passa neste Fórum ameaça quebrar a minha resistência... Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar "medronho" em Braga ou arredores?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

martinus disse:


> Eu não costumo ser muito sensível à acção publicitária, mas o que se passa neste Fórum ameaça quebrar a minha resistência... Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar "medronho" em Braga ou arredores?


Eu também alinhava... o que me vale são os meus licores caseiros!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

joselamego disse:


> Imensas !
> Bragança vai ter um belo nevão....desde a madrugada (  até perto da hora almoço
> Depois as cotas sobem bastante !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Então acho que vou até Bragança na quarta de manhã


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

E Montalegre, qual a probabilidade de nevar?


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> E Montalegre, qual a probabilidade de nevar?


Imensa,neve acumulada , vários centrimetros !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem mais, tudo dito!
> Se isto continuasse assim, nem os furos de 300m aguentavam, isso era certo. Mas pronto, que vão haver muitas queixas por causa da chuva, da parte dos senhores da rádio e etc, lá isso vão mas pronto, não faz mal nenhum. Se isto ficar muito melhor, já fico muito feliz. Aquilo que se vive atualmente é horrível para tudo e só dá tristezas, basta olhar para esta imagem, para o estado dos campos e onde era suposto existir água da barragem, não há nada:




Cenário desolador deixa lá daqui a uns tempos os campos vão estar bem verdinhos!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

qwerl disse:


> Esta saída do GFS, que loucura é que rebenta a escala mesmo (+500mm em 10 dias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto tempo sem chover e agora tanta água num espaço de tempo tão curto só pode dar mau resultado...


----------



## GabKoost (25 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tanto tempo sem chover e agora tanta água num espaço de tempo tão curto só pode dar mau resultado...



Mau resultado daria se as barragens estivessem normais e esta precipitação se juntasse às mesmas.

Daria no que deu há uns meros 2 anos atrás em muitas zonas do país.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Fev 2018 às 23:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta foto pode retratar e bem, o que poderia ser um inicio de praticamente de todo o nosso país a caminhar a passos largos para o deserto, assim esperemos que essa mesma barragem fique cheia, ou em melhor situação, e claro depois não te esqueças de tirar foto, para o pessoal ver as diferenças.



Mais sensacionalismo não por favor.

Se as alterações climáticas são reais, andar perpetuadamente a afirmar que *caminhamos a passos largos *para ser um deserto é ainda mais descabido do que afirmar que não há aquecimento global.

Não é com certeza a primeira vez na história que a PI se encontra em seca severa há 2/3 anos. Não será a última. E também ainda veremos anos com água a mais. Disso tenho a certeza.

Acredito numa gradual tendência que se tem verificado nas últimas décadas. Mas alarmismos do tipo "estamos à beira do desastre" não fazem sentido nenhum. 

Todos os anos do planeta existem regiões a baterem recordes climáticos. Tem cabido à nossa região desta vez. Algum dia à de se apaziguar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

GabKoost disse:


> Mau resultado daria se as barragens estivessem normais e esta precipitação se juntasse às mesmas.
> 
> Daria no que deu há uns meros 2 anos atrás em muitas zonas do país.



Refiro-me ao facto de os solos estarem secos e soltos, podendo originar enxurradas, principalmente nas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios (embora o Gerês não tenha sido muito afectado no último verão).

Meteograma de Terras de Bouro: *530mm*.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Fev 2018 às 23:22)

o nordeste transmontano vai ter um nevão memorável na terça feira!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:23)

joselamego disse:


> Imensa,neve acumulada , vários centrimetros !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Quarta de manhã há probabilidade então de ver a neve a cair em Montalegre?


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:25)

Os modelos não param de meter precipitação. Vai ser um março daqueles...


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 23:25)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Quarta de manhã há probabilidade então de ver a neve a cair em Montalegre?


Segundo a saída 18 gfs , apenas terça de manhã !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Ultra (25 Fev 2018 às 23:27)

Mesão Frio verá alguma neve?


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 23:30)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Quarta de manhã há probabilidade então de ver a neve a cair em Montalegre?



Dia de terca, quarta a cota ja esta alta.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, com esta previsão de precipitação o pessoal perto do Lis, Barosa, centro de Leiria, etc vai ter problemas...


Depende do tipo de precipitação...se for torrencial, sim é bem capaz disso mas aparentemente, pelo menos de 3ª a 5ª a chuva não será de grande intensidade mas persistente, apenas teríamos cheias aqui nas nossas zonas se os solos estivessem já bem saturados, coisa que não estão, muito pelo contrário. Ainda assim, vamos notar um aumento dos caudais e se continuar a chover nas próximas semanas, aí sim já haverão cheias significativas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Depende do tipo de precipitação...se for torrencial, sim é bem capaz disso mas aparentemente, pelo menos de 3ª a 5ª a chuva não será de grande intensidade mas persistente, apenas teríamos cheias aqui nas nossas zonas se os solos estivessem já bem saturados, coisa que não estão, muito pelo contrário. Ainda assim, vamos notar um aumento dos caudais e se continuar a chover nas próximas semanas, aí sim já haverão cheias significativas.


Não estás bem a ver, a Barosa inunda até com chichi de grilo!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Penso ser *200mm numa semana*... mas quarta e quinta vai ser chuva forte o dia todo, pelo menos é o que tenho visto.



Isso seria incrível. A lei da compensação a funcionar.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Refiro-me ao facto de os solos estarem secos e soltos, podendo originar enxurradas, principalmente nas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios (embora o Gerês não tenha sido muito afectado no último verão).
> 
> Meteograma de Terras de Bouro: *530mm*.




Concordo que se este cenário aí descrito acontecer, algo de complicado irá acontecer qualquer que sejam as condições das terras.

Ando neste fórum há muito tempo e nunca vi um meteograma semelhante a concretizar-se.

Tenho fé que baixe consideravelmente e fique pelos 200mm o que, na nossa região, é completamente normal.

Aliás, mesmo que viessem os 500mm, imagina só o que aconteceria aos vales do NO caso as barragens estivessem cheias? Com certeza que os prejuízos seriam imensamente superiores às derrocadas e erosões em terreno florestal.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não estás bem a ver, a Barosa inunda até com chichi de grilo!


Ah, então pronto, aí já seria diferente.  Nessa zona sempre tem chovido mais do que aqui, o que faz alguma diferença. É ir vendo, os modelos não param de meter precipitação mas entretanto o GFS retirou alguma para o sul nesta última saída, mas pronto, na próxima já pode voltar a meter. o ECM e os restantes modelos têm mantido os acumulados praticamente iguais, bastante elevados.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2018 às 23:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não estás bem a ver, a Barosa inunda até com chichi de grilo!



Sim estamos a falar de cheia de rio, ao contrário de inundação urbana, não precisa de chuva torrencial mas sim persistente e moderada durante dias e mais intensa (>40mm em 24h) em um ou dois dias. Foi o que aconteceu em 25 de Outubro de 2006 e 31 de Março de 2013.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

miguel disse:


> Dia de terca, quarta a cota ja esta alta.



Durante a tarde de terça presumo?


----------



## martinus (25 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

Com o cenário previsto, parece-me normal haver cenas de enxurradas perigosas, alagamentos, etc. Por alguma coisa metade do país já está em alerta amarelo por causa da chuva (IPMA) e ainda nem caiu a primeira gota.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

André Ultra disse:


> Mesão Frio verá alguma neve?


Não o descartaria na terça!




Alguém mais entendido pode explicar porque as cotas descem tanto na terça sem grande frio em altura?


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Durante a tarde de terça presumo?



Manhã e ate meio da tarde, depois a cota vai subir..


----------



## martinus (26 Fev 2018 às 00:07)

Isto deve ajudar a explicar as cotas baixas:

"A segunda metade da semana quedará marcada pola inestabilidade atmosférica debido á chegada de borrascas dende o Atlántico. Esta inestabilidade vaise combinar cos restos do aire frío de orixe polar continental que o martes achegarase a Galicia polo que entre o mércores e o domingo teremos xornadas de ceos anubrados, chuvascos intermitentes e cota de neve que estará por debaixo dos 1000 metros. A sensación será de frío xa que os ventos soprarán con intensidade moderada."

É  a previsão da MeteoGalicia para Vigo.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 00:20)

A minha perceção é que terça a precipitação será de neve a cotas muito baixas a este do sistema Marão-Alvão e cotas médias a oeste do mesmo já que este prende todo o frio polar no interior Norte.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2018 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

o IPMA  já lançou os avisos por chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2018 às 09:22)

joselamego disse:


> Vai ser semanas e semanas de rega !
> Demorou a vir , mas virá com força !
> A natureza sempre oferece o que de melhor tem para a humanidade !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bom dia alegriaé verdade , a famosa "lei" da compensação para todos nós  Vocês ai no Algarve vão ser os primeiros prendados com a dita cuja  Mas desta vez isto vai chegar para todos 






Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 09:39)

Caudal actual do Jamor na zona da Rocha Conde de òbidos (Carnaxide), vamos ver como estará daqui a uns dias.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (26 Fev 2018 às 09:48)

Bem, vou dormir a Montalegre de terça para quarta, espero apanhar neve


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 10:02)




----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Sim estamos a falar de cheia de rio, ao contrário de inundação urbana, não precisa de chuva torrencial mas sim persistente e moderada durante dias e mais intensa (>40mm em 24h) em um ou dois dias. Foi o que aconteceu em 25 de Outubro de 2006 e 31 de Março de 2014.


Ainda me lembro de em 2006 aquilo por lá inundado e as pessoas no andar de cima a jogar as cartas 
Que venha chuva, que o liz rebente com força, que o mar de minde volte!
Já tinha saudades desta animação no forum
Um abraço a todos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:22)

kikofra disse:


> Ainda me lembro de em 2006 aquilo por lá inundado e as pessoas no andar de cima a jogar as cartas
> Que venha chuva, que o liz rebente com força, que o mar de minde volte!
> Já tinha saudades desta animação no forum
> Um abraço a todos!


Bem, o mar de Minde voltar e o buraco roto rebentar seria mesmo milagre! Um brinde a isso!


----------



## tone (26 Fev 2018 às 10:26)

Como é possível o ipma fazer publicações com erros?
Previsão mensal de 26/02 a 25/03, mas depois referem no texto de apresentação 12/02 a 18/02. E rigor?
Publicado há 3 dias e ninguém responsável deu pelo erro...


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2018 às 10:28)

Alguem que faça a manutençao aos modelos que estao todos trocados , em vez de tirar estao a por precepitaçao


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Em Sagres (Algarve) já é bem notória a mudança do estado do tempo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 10:36)

Célia Salta disse:


> Alguem que faça a manutençao aos modelos que estao todos trocados , em vez de tirar estao a por precepitaçao



Pôr?? Estão a alagar Portugal Continental  Verdadeiramente impressionante


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

Temos muita barragem para encher, ela que venha.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Pôr?? Estão a alagar Portugal Continental  Verdadeiramente impressionante


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 10:41)

Sem dúvida, uma viragem a 180º da situação meteorológica do último ano (ou mais)


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

AMFC disse:


> Temos muita barragem para encher, ela que venha.



Sem dúvida alguma. Estamos a precisar de bastante chuva. Pena é ser repentina e muito concentrada num período relativamente curto de tempo, algo típico no nosso clima mediterrânico. 
PS: não demora termos os agricultores e os locutores de rádio fartos de chuva


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2018 às 11:29)

Ahahah!! Esta tudo louco, previsão de acumulado para a minha zona até dia 3 de Março 






Esta é a precipitação acumulada na minha estação desde o final do Verão de 2017!
Daqui por uma semana vamos comparar as diferenças


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Entretanto...


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 12:28)

Orion disse:


> Entretanto...


Somos a África da Europa yupiiii


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Somos a África da Europa yupiiii


Mas vamos ter muita chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 12:36)

Antes quentes com carradas de chuva que gelados e com meia dúzia de pingos


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

miguel disse:


> Antes quentes com carradas de chuva que gelados e com meia dúzia de pingos


Concordo Miguel ....
Que venha chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 12:45)




----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 12:57)

Segundo o IPMA confirma-se chuva com fartura, neve abundante nos locais habituais, vento, granizo, trovoada, agitação maritima. Andamos a comer pão duro durante quase um ano agora vamos a um restaurante 3 estrelas Michelin.......  embora eu prefira um belo cozido numa tasca


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Fartei me dê rir! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

AMFC disse:


> embora eu prefira um belo cozido numa tasca



Eu levo o tinto, pois vai ser agradável estar à lareira nos próximos dias, para afastar a sensação térmica desagradável de dias sucessivos de chuva sem intervalos.
É impressionante ver que, qualquer se seja a previsão, não dão qualquer trégua durante vários dias. Há vários anos que não me recordo de uma situação assim...
PS: falando em intervalos, será que o S. Pedro se tornou Sportinguista???


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 13:30)

200mm previstos até no alentejo... acho que nunca vi


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima


----------



## carlosgodinhof (26 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

boas tardes,

Aqui por lx nada de especial até agora.

vamos aguardar com serenidade


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima


A partir de quarta, a chuva já será mais forte aí pelo baixo Alentejo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

nem 5mm devo acumular hoje


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima



Mas estavas à espera de uma primeira frente forte? 

Nos próximos dias sim, poderá chover bem, o importante é que não será um episódio de chuva isolado seguido pelo AA interminável, mas sim vários dias com chuva, é aguardar para ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima



Dá tempo ao tempo. A previsão dá incremento a partir das 15h/16h na tua zona. O que está a passar é somente o início da instabilidade. Quando a parte final desta frente chegar (como podes ver na imagem) iremos ter precipitação na nossa área. Não digo que seja algo desmesurado, mas já deverá assentar o pó 







Na próxima quarta é que temos de ter atenção ao estado das estradas e à formação de lençóis de água, pois promete. O AEMET prevê muitas zonas de Portugal com mais de 20 mm durante o dia, com uma probabilidade de 100%.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2018 às 13:47)

só vejo chuviscos no radar.....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

Boas! A AEMET agravou o aviso por nevadas para Ourense Sur para LARANJA... A mesma agência espera acumulação acima dos 300 metros.


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima



Mas qual fiasco?
Caramba, ainda mal começou isto!

Algum modelo previa algum dilúvio hoje por aí? Ou melhor, em algum lugar...?
Mais do que esperado hoje ser um primeiro dia de precipitação fraca a moderada, em especial na metade sul do país. Não é fiasco nenhum.

Ora vê lá bem:
O meteograma para Serpa dá uns modestos 4.9mm acumulados hoje. E além disso, caso não tenhas visto com atenção, *a maior parte dessa precipitação é no período 15-18h*. São 14h.....

Rapaz, tens de ter um bocado de calma e sofrer menos por antecipação... 
Estás sempre a "mandar às urtigas" todos os eventos se não começam logo a matar, e pior ainda, a classificar coisas de fiasco ainda antes sequer da hora em que são suposto ocorrer.
Uma coisa é chamar "fiasco" a algo depois de não acontecer, outra é chamar isso ainda sequer antes de ver se aconteceu ou não o que está previsto...

Isso não só te faz sofrer desnecessariamente, como também recorrentemente te faz dar esses "tiros no pé" de vir classificar eventos de fiasco antes de acontecerem, e meia dúzia de posts depois estares a relatar eventos espetaculares afinal...

Calma!


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 14:01)

Puxa.... calma malta, ainda estamos na fase dos aperitivos. há comida com fartura para todos. Isto é para se ir comendo ao longo de vários dias.


----------



## JCARL (26 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Precipitações Mensais máximas (Fev e Mar) - EMA's registadas em Vila Velha de Ródão (Inag e DRAPC) de 1931 a 2017, sup. a 200 mm

-------------------------------------
Ano ------ Mês ----- Precipitação
------------------------- mensal (mm)
1936 ------ 2 ---------- 230,0
1936 ------ 3 ---------- 240,0
1937 ------ 3 ---------- 242,8
1942 ------ 3 ---------- 214,2
1947 ------ 2 ---------- 311,6
1956 ------ 3 ---------- 219,0
1960 ------ 2 ---------- 204,4
1968 ------ 2 ---------- 216,0
1969 ------ 3 ---------- 209,6
1972 ------ 2 ---------- 260,5
1979 ------ 2 ---------- 240,5
2001 ------ 3 ---------- 207,2
2013 ------ 3 ---------- 278,6
2014 ------ 2 ---------- 214,2


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Dá tempo ao tempo. A previsão dá incremento a partir das 15h/16h na tua zona. O que está a passar é somente o início da instabilidade. Quando a parte final desta frente chegar (como podes ver na imagem) iremos ter precipitação na nossa área. Não digo que seja algo desmesurado, mas já deverá assentar o pó
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa cor na parte final da frente indica que essa zona é mais quente?


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

kikofra disse:


> Essa cor na parte final da frente indica que essa zona é mais quente?



Exactamente. O impacto entre ar frio e ar quente é que gera a instabilidade mais significativa


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2018 às 14:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Exactamente. O impacto entre ar frio e ar quente é que gera a instabilidade mais significativa



Neste caso a setinha azul até poderia ser desenhada no sentido oposto, pois na verdade está a haver (e vai continuar a haver nos próximos dias) ali uma "batalha" das massas de ar.


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Se alguem estiver interessado em meteorologia aeronautica, têm ai os numeros que podem ligar para obter os ATIS dos nossos aeroportos, pelo menos o do Porto está funcional 

124.150 MHz - 218 553 424 - ATIS Lisboa
124.200 MHz - 289 894 198 - ATIS Faro
124.300 MHz - 229 408 074 - ATIS Porto
124.400 MHZ - 291 526 033 - ATIS Madeira


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2018 às 14:25)

rozzo disse:


> Neste caso a setinha azul até poderia ser desenhada no sentido oposto, pois na verdade está a haver (e vai continuar a haver nos próximos dias) ali uma "batalha" das massas de ar.




Exacto, é pena o ar frio não chegar aqui ao interior centro, com estas entradas é quando nevava a grande pela cova da Beira, venha a chuvinha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Norther disse:


> Exacto, é pena o ar frio não chegar aqui ao interior centro, com estas entradas é quando nevava a grande pela cova da Beira, venha a chuvinha.



No ano passado tocou-vos o jackpot, este ano será no Nordeste!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

rozzo disse:


> Neste caso a setinha azul até poderia ser desenhada no sentido oposto, pois na verdade está a haver (e vai continuar a haver nos próximos dias) ali uma "batalha" das massas de ar.



Concordo @rozzo, mas era a melhor exemplificação que vi, atendendo ao volume de trabalho e aos rigores de uma pós-graduação


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> No ano passado tocou-vos o jackpot, este ano será no Nordeste!


Mesmo assim para o Nordeste não consideres isso como adquirido, existe essa possibilidade mas sinceramente penso que só neve acima dos 1000m. Espero enganar-me


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

Montalegre não deve faltar e com um bom nevão, pelo menos deverá ter mais precipitação que a zona de Bragança e como está a 1000m, também parece que já foi retirado algum frio em altura, 850hpa, vamos ver como se comporta cá por baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 15:16)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

ACalado disse:


> Mesmo assim para o Nordeste não consideres isso como adquirido, existe essa possibilidade mas sinceramente penso que só neve acima dos 1000m. Espero enganar-me



Espero francamente que sim, que estejas errado, as previsões que tenho partilhado de todas a entidades dão cotas bem abaixo dos 1000 metros... mas em meteo nada é assegurado.

Até a conservadora e seguidora do GFS MeteoGalicia diz isto:

Galicia queda nunha situación intermedia entre a borrasca situada en Azores e as altas presións do norte de Europa, o que deixará un corredor de ventos intensos de compoñente leste que aportarán aire moi frío para esta xornada. Así, agárdanse ceos parcialmente cubertos con nubes de tipo medio e alto pola mañá. Co avance do día, *unha fronte cálida irá entrando polo sur, con aumento de nubes e precipitacións que comezarán á tarde no sur das provincias de Pontevedra e Ourense e á noite serán xeneralizadas*. Durante a madrugada do mércores as *precipitacións serán de neve en calquera cota das provincias de Lugo e Ourense*, no norte e interior da provincia da Coruña e no interior da provincia de Pontevedra. As temperaturas sufrirán un descenso, máis acusado nas máximas. O vento soprará de compoñente leste, moderado en xeral e forte no litoral norte.

Amanhã à tarde:







Amanhã à noite:






Confesso que nunca na vida me recordo de ver a MeteoGalicia falar em qualquer cota!

IPMA: 600 metros (a nódoa de sempre ao generalizar cotas).

AEMET: 300/400 metros

*Fenómeno*

Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve en 24 horas : 6 cm
*Ámbito geográfico* Sur, Valdeorras
*Hora de comienzo* martes, 27 febrero 2018 a las 20:00 hora oficial
*Hora de finalización* miércoles, 28 febrero 2018 a las 00:00 hora oficial
*Probabilidad* 40%-70%
*Comentario* Las acumulación total de al menos 4 cm se espera por encima de 300-400 metros y continúa el día siguiente

Eu não faço previsões, não tenho competência para tal, vamos esperar para ver.

Não agoires!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

Eh lá...a qualquer cota no interior de pontevedra? Mas isso é tão perto do mar quanto aqui!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

c0ldPT disse:


> Eh lá...a qualquer cota no interior de pontevedra? Mas isso é tão perto do mar quanto aqui!



Mas tu estas muito mais a sul...


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 15:41)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Mas tu estas muito mais a sul...


Lógico, estou a brincar  Mesmo assim nem iso 0 chega ao interior de Pontevedra, como podem eles afirmar qualquer cota?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Lógico, estou a brincar  Mesmo assim nem iso 0 chega ao interior de Pontevedra, como podem eles afirmar qualquer cota?



Essa já é outra questão...


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2018 às 15:55)

Já repararam na nova saída











pena a 850pha estar temperaturas positivas


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao façam já a festa porque esta frente está a ser um fiasco aqui no Alentejo, está fraquissima



Não agoires, isso é porque o ar ainda está bastante seco. Frentes destas com um fluxo de sudeste forte à frente demoram a fazer chover bem, há muita precipitação que no início seca ainda em altitude. Esta situação (até a luminosidade solar e o tamanho dos dias é equivalente a meio de Outubro) faz lembrar muito a da altura da passagem do furacão Ophelia ao nosso largo, só que com muito menos calor nesta altura do ano.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

Que delírio!








O acumulado até sábado seria este:


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Que delírio!



35 mms em 6h é delírio? Isso é um aviso amarelo 

A 96h os valores mais elevados de água precipitável, em teoria, serão verificados no Alentejo. Enquanto que é expectável que os acumulados sofram variações ao longo dos próximos dias, esse cenário não é propriamente descabido.

A malta experienciou seca durante tanto tempo que acumulados _banais_ se tornaram exóticos


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

Acho que o embate das massas de ar ainda vai dar que falar...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 16:32)

Orion disse:


> 35 mms em 6h é delírio? Isso é o aviso amarelo
> 
> A 96h os valores mais elevados de água precipitável, em teoria, serão verificados no Alentejo. Enquanto que é expectável que semelhantes acumulados sofram variações ao longo dos próximos dias, esse cenário não me parece descabido.


Não é muito frequente ter acumulados tão elevados aqui na minha zona em tão pouco tempo, daí o ter dito. O total em 6 horas, era o total de precipitação que tive nos meses anteriores. Sim, ao ponto que isto chegou, que de Outubro a Janeiro, não tive um único mês com precipitação acima dos 40mm, na estação de referência. Por isso, ver acumulados tão elevados, já é um delírio.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Orion disse:


> 35 mms em 6h é delírio? Isso é um aviso amarelo
> 
> A 96h os valores mais elevados de água precipitável, em teoria, serão verificados no Alentejo. Enquanto que é expectável que os acumulados sofram variações ao longo dos próximos dias, esse cenário não é propriamente descabido.
> 
> A malta experienciou seca durante tanto tempo que acumulados _banais_ se tornaram exóticos



Essa palavra foi um tanto inoportuna dada a situação prevista, *200mm* apontados para a região do Vale do Tejo em pouco mais de 1 semana é algo impensável e crítico se estivermos a falar em toda uma área afectada por violentos Incêndios Florestais. E acredita que mesmo sem chover, já se verificaram alguns pequenos deslizamentos de terra, imagina se os principais modelos acertarem em cheio. Dada a distância temporal destas previsões, é altamente possível que tal venha acontecer e só de pensar nisso devemos encarar isto com alguma seriedade. Estes acumulados são relativamente "banais" no Arquipélago dos Açores, em certas regiões do Continente podem ser preocupantes.


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Há uns anos saí do Porto em direção a Leon e tendo ido por Porrino, foi precisamente a partir daí que a A52 estava cheia de neve, com apenas uma das vias em cada sentido abertas ao trânsito. Já não me recordo em que ano foi...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

criz0r disse:


> Essa palavra foi um tanto inoportuna dada a situação prevista, *200mm* apontados para a região do Vale do Tejo em pouco mais de 1 semana é algo impensável e crítico se estivermos a falar em toda uma área afectada por violentos Incêndios Florestais. E acredita que mesmo sem chover, já se verificaram alguns pequenos deslizamentos de terra, imagina se os principais modelos acertarem em cheio. Dada a distância temporal destas previsões, é altamente possível que tal venha acontecer e só de pensar nisso devemos encarar isto com alguma seriedade. Estes acumulados são relativamente "banais" no Arquipélago dos Açores, em certas regiões do Continente podem ser preocupantes.


Eu tenho para mim que os bombeiros e a protecção civil deviam estar em alerta e a observar muito bem a precipitação nas próximas semanas... se calhar já estão. Vai haver problemas de certeza, só espero que sejam de pequena monta.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

criz0r disse:


> Estes acumulados são relativamente "banais" no Arquipélago dos Açores



Pelo contrário (refiro-me aos grandes).



criz0r disse:


> Essa palavra foi um tanto inoportuna dada a situação prevista, *200mm* apontados para a região do Vale do Tejo em pouco mais de 1 semana é algo impensável e crítico se estivermos a falar em toda uma área afectada por violentos Incêndios Florestais.



Inoportuno, para mim, é a descontextualização do meu comentário. Abordei os 35mms/6h de forma isolada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário (refiro-me aos grandes).
> 
> 
> 
> Inoportuno, para mim, é a descontextualização do meu comentário. Abordei os 35mms/6h de forma isolada.


Deixem-se disso, podia ser aqui abordado possíveis consequências dos acumulados previstos...


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

Orion disse:


> Inoportuno, para mim, é a descontextualização do meu comentário. Abordei os 35mms/6h de forma isolada.



Esses 35mm em 6h não são algo em concreto para já. Em certas locais, esse valor tanto pode ser superior como inferior ao que está previsto. E se quisermos colocar aqui o Rain Rate ao barulho o cenário não melhora. Eu percebi o contexto do teu comentário, só achei que tendo em conta o alinhamento das previsões o termo "Banal" foi um pouco despropositado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2018 às 17:14)

As cotas meteogalicia sao estranhas,.... Nao parece haver frio para cota 0 em pontevedra por exemplo... Mas vamos ver..


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho para mim que os bombeiros e a protecção civil deviam estar em alerta e a observar muito bem a precipitação nas próximas semanas... se calhar já estão. Vai haver problemas de certeza, só espero que sejam de pequena monta.



A Câmara Municipal do concelho de Gavião, verdade seja dita tem sido incansável nos últimos meses no que diz respeito à protecção das encostas do Vale do Tejo. Embora uma grande parte já tenha as devidas redes colocadas nos locais mais vulneráveis, é importante que tenham em atenção algumas das aldeias envolventes cuja erosão dos solos podem ser um problema sério se a chuva for intensa e persistente.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora nesse ano aconteceram estragos ou inundações aí? Obrigado!


No último dia do mês aqui em Arronches, sim  http://arronchesemnoticias.blogspot.pt/2013/03/arronches-mau-tempo-em-domingo-de.html
As fotos foram tiradas de manhã, durante a tarde a situação complicou-se muito mais sendo que o Rio por pouco não galgou a ponte da primeira foto.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

Publicação sobre a neve dia 27 fev
Site :

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/neve/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Publicação sobre a neve dia 27 fev
> Site :
> 
> https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/neve/
> ...



Nem vou ler. Nunca me toca nada. Não que o pobre do Vítor tenha culpa, claro.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 18:08)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nem vou ler. Nunca me toca nada. Não que o pobre do Vítor tenha culpa, claro.


Desculpa ClaudiaRM,
Ele fala em possibilidade neve no inicio da manhã a norte de Viseu .
Bem sei que querias ver neve !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

Para que hora(+/-) é que está previsto começar a chover bem em Lisboa? Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Para que hora(+/-) é que está previsto começar a chover bem em Lisboa? Obrigado!


O "pior" já passou.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 18:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> O "pior" já passou.


Não, vem na quarta, com a tempestade Emma!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 18:31)

joselamego disse:


> Não, vem na quarta, com a tempestade Emma!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Estou a falar de hoje.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2018 às 18:44)

joselamego disse:


> Desculpa ClaudiaRM,
> Ele fala em possibilidade neve no inicio da manhã a norte de Viseu .
> Bem sei que querias ver neve !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Nada a desculpar, ora essa! Eu que me mude, se quiser ver neve...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 18:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou a falar de hoje.


Desculpa Tiagolco! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Que maravilha.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2018 às 20:29)




----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


>


E chuva em Bragança! Somos mesmo sortudos pah


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Snifa disse:


>


what? ooo


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> E chuva em Bragança! Somos mesmo sortudos pah



São uma vergonha estas previsões disparatadas e sem fundamento, para quem seja completamente leigo em Meteorologia, facilmente acredita nisto...enfim...

Custa assim tanto ir ao site do IPMA  buscar os dados oficiais?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2018 às 20:38)

Aposto que nem nessas previsões disparatadas Viseu tem neve!


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

dahon disse:


> Pelo que sei a Central de Alcântara não tem produzido ou se produz é muito abaixo do normal devido à seca. Por isso o caudal que tem deixado passar é o mínimo acordado. Agora tendo em conta a chuva que está prevista, voltou a produzir. O problema é que quando produz ao máximo o caudal de saída é quase 1000m3/s.



A fauna e a Flora precisam de caudais constantes. 
Lembro que estamos na època da Desova, que normalmente é feita nas Pedras e Flora nas Margens do Tejo.
Se as margens são flutuantes, consoante as descargas, quem vai transportar os OVOS dos peixes consoantes a descargas das barragens ?


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

E fui eu que vi mal a TV ontem ou já há duas marcas diferentes a fazer este tipo de publicidade com estes valores absurdos? 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

Ainda no outro dia se falou desse anúncio, que é isso mesmo, um anúncio... Não uma previsão meteorológica.


----------



## martinus (26 Fev 2018 às 20:46)

O IPMA continua a pintar o mapa. Agora está todo amarelado e alaranjado!


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

srr disse:


> A fauna e a Flora precisam de caudais constantes.
> Lembro que estamos na època da Desova, que normalmente é feita nas Pedras e Flora nas Margens do Tejo.
> Se as margens são flutuantes, consoante as descargas, quem vai transportar os OVOS dos peixes consoantes a descargas das barragens ?



Isto é uma consequência da seca. Se o Tejo tivesse um caudal normal para esta altura do ano estas descargas não fariam uma subida tão significativa do rio.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

A depressão emma têm óptimo aspecto !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Analisando os perfis do GFS, e ressalvando a extrema complexidade da modelação deste evento, parece-me bastante provável que amanhã ocorra um bom nevão na Beira Alta, principalmente na região entre o Douro e a A25. A temperatura a 850hpa pode induzir um pouco em erro, pois está bastante elevada para pensarmos em neve, mas a camada dos 850hpa é a mais quente de todo o perfil vertical. 
Para Trás-os-Montes o Europeu modela precipitação na tarde de amanhã, coincidindo ainda com o momento em que o fluxo à superfície é de leste e bastante frio, pelo que estende o nevão a esta região, originando acumulados de 15cm de neve ao início da manhã em Bragança. Já o GFS atrasa e muito a precipitação, dificultando a possibilidade de neve nesta região. O mesmo se aplica para a região de Montalegre.
De qualquer modo, toda a neve abaixo dos 1500m já terá sido exterminada ao fim do dia de quarta-feira.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

David sf disse:


> Analisando os perfis do GFS, e ressalvando a extrema complexidade da modelação deste evento, parece-me bastante provável que amanhã ocorra um bom nevão na Beira Alta, principalmente na região entre o Douro e a A25. A temperatura a 850hpa pode induzir um pouco em erro, pois está bastante elevada para pensarmos em neve, mas a camada dos 850hpa é a mais quente de todo o perfil vertical.
> Para Trás-os-Montes o Europeu modela precipitação na tarde de amanhã, coincidindo ainda com o momento em que o fluxo à superfície é de leste e bastante frio, pelo que estende o nevão a esta região, originando acumulados de 15cm de neve ao início da manhã em Bragança. Já o GFS atrasa e muito a precipitação, dificultando a possibilidade de neve nesta região. O mesmo se aplica para a região de Montalegre.
> De qualquer modo, toda a neve abaixo dos 1500m já terá sido exterminada ao fim do dia de quarta-feira.


Achas que em Lamego poderá sair neve ? O que pensas ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

David sf disse:


> Analisando os perfis do GFS, e ressalvando a extrema complexidade da modelação deste evento, parece-me bastante provável que amanhã ocorra um bom nevão na Beira Alta, principalmente na região entre o Douro e a A25. A temperatura a 850hpa pode induzir um pouco em erro, pois está bastante elevada para pensarmos em neve, mas a camada dos 850hpa é a mais quente de todo o perfil vertical.
> Para Trás-os-Montes o Europeu modela precipitação na tarde de amanhã, coincidindo ainda com o momento em que o fluxo à superfície é de leste e bastante frio, pelo que estende o nevão a esta região, originando acumulados de 15cm de neve ao início da manhã em Bragança. Já o GFS atrasa e muito a precipitação, dificultando a possibilidade de neve nesta região. O mesmo se aplica para a região de Montalegre.
> De qualquer modo, toda a neve abaixo dos 1500m já terá sido exterminada ao fim do dia de quarta-feira.



As cotas do gfs nada têm a ver com as previsões do ipma, pois não? Sei que os modelos são diferentes mas mesmo assim há uma enorme diferença, não achas? No ipma falam em 600 metros e no gfs estão muito mais altas, ainda que quer de acordo com um ou com outro, eu aqui não veria nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

Segundo o ECMWF, Bragança deverá ter um bom nevão.
Aquele vento NE certamente precioso. 





Fonte:  https://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Bragança/Bragança/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

Previsão de neve do ECMWF, acumulada entre a manhã de amanhã e a madrugada de 4ªf:


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Neste momento há um incêndio em mato com alguma dimensão junto ao aeródromo de Bragança.

Ver em directo aqui, na câmera virada a Noroeste clicar em ver ultimas horas para  o seu início ao fim da tarde.

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## RaFa (26 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

É impressão minha, ou no sopé norte da Serra da Estrela (Seia, Gouveia etc..) vai sofrer com o efeito Foehn neste evento?


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2018 às 21:50)

Amanha claramente tudo pode acontecer, em distancias de 60/80/100 km as cotas podem variar 1000 metros  ou seja podemos ter neve num local a 200/400 metros de altitude e praticamente ao lado não nevar aos 1200metros.. esperar para ver,  Mentalmente aposto no triangulo  pitões rio de onor freixo de espada à cinta terão o jackpot


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Pffff, mentirosos!


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 22:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> A depressão emma têm óptimo aspecto !!!!!!!!!!!



Bah.



'tá bem que não está a fazer mau tempo por ai além mas o IPMA podia ser coerente e 'promover' a Emma a 'tempestade'.

Para todos os devidos efeitos os Açores apenas estão no local mais brando do que é uma colossal TEMPESTADE.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

Mas qual _storm_ nomeada pelos portugueses?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (26 Fev 2018 às 22:21)

Bem, pelo que leio aqui estou a ver que não vou ter a sorte de apanhar neve amanhã em Montalegre


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 22:33)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Bem, pelo que leio aqui estou a ver que não vou ter a sorte de apanhar neve amanhã em Montalegre


Vais ter neve de tarde em.montalegre 
O modelo europeu e o AEMET espanhol estão a prever neve junto Montalegre 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Ultra (26 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

Pelo que estou  a ler, o evento de neve já foi por água abaixo?


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

André Ultra disse:


> Pelo que estou  a ler, o evento de neve já foi por água abaixo?



Não, o evento de neve mantém-se, mas será restrito ao extremo Nordeste do País.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 01:53)

Contraste de temperaturas muito forte agora mesmo na Península Ibérica








Edito com um par de mapas


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 02:03)

Nova atualização do IPMA
Desceu a cota de neve 400/600 m



Previsão para 3ª feira, 27.fevereiro.2018

RESUMO:
Precipitação, que será de neve acima de 400/600 metros no
Norte e Centro. Vento forte a partir do final da tarde.

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul,
estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã e podendo
ser por vezes forte a partir do final da tarde no litoral a norte
do Cabo Mondego.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo
gradualmente a cota para 400/600 metros na região Norte e interior
Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) predominando de sudoeste,
sendo do quadrante leste nas regiões Norte e Centro, tornando-se
moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral oeste
com rajadas até 70 km/h a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) do
quadrante sul, sendo do quadrante leste no interior Norte,
tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h a partir
do final da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário em alguns locais.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) predominando de sudoeste,
soprando por vezes forte (até 40 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h,
a partir do final da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã, podendo
ser por vezes forte a partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de leste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2 a 3 metros, passando a
ondas de sudoeste e aumentando para 3 a 3,5 metros a sul do
Cabo Mondego.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Joana Sanches e Madalena Rodrigues

_Atualizado a 27 de fevereiro de 2018 às 1:5 UTC_


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2018 às 02:06)

joselamego disse:


> Nova atualização do IPMA
> Desceu a cota de neve 400/600 m
> 
> 
> ...



Só para me porem a olhar para o ar!!!


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 03:57)

Contraste de pontos de orvalho. Choque de  massas de ar: massa de ar frio e seco continental em camadas baixas vs massa de ar quente e úmido subtropical marítima forçado a ascender.  Formação de uma frente quente  Fenômenos e meteoros graduais com o avanço do frente: neve, neve granulada, chuva congelante e chuva.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2018 às 10:49)

*ALERTA!*

Deixei 2 posts nos tópicos do Seguimento marítimo e de previsões a curto prazo com mais detalhe, mas julgo que a situação deve ser mencionada aqui para prevenir o maior número de pessoas.

A ondulação aumentará consideravelmente a partir de amanhã, condições adversas de temporal marítimo durante vários dias. A direcção da ondulação de SW é o que torna esta situação mais perigosa, pois tornará zonas normalmente abrigadas dos temporais em áreas bastante expostas. Ondas com alturas máximas que podem ultrapassar os 10 m, somando o efeito de uma maré viva muito forte, e um efeito moderado de storm surge devido ao vento forte e baixa pressão atmosférica (pode causar uma subida no nível do mar de quase meio metro em relação ao normal) podem ser críticos e muito perigosos em zonas com a *linha do Estoril*, e principalmente, *Sesimbra e Costa Sul Algarvia*.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

Contraste fortísimo:

- Temperaturas 08Z





Temperaturas mínimas e baixa umidade relativa  Geadas negras e risco para a vegetação:


----------



## tone (27 Fev 2018 às 13:42)

Para já: decepção!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

tone disse:


> Para já: decepção!



Para já: Ainda não começou!!


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

tone disse:


> Para já: decepção!


Podes ser mais específico por favor.


----------



## tone (27 Fev 2018 às 14:05)

MSantos disse:


> Para já: Ainda não começou!!


Ok. 
Do pouco que sei analisar, a sensação é que pouco tem chegado à zona de Lisboa. Mas se ainda não começou, é aguardar.


----------



## tone (27 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

The Weatherman disse:


> Podes ser mais específico por favor.


Na zona de Lisboa, até ao momento muito pouca precipitação. Mas parece que ainda virá, é aguardar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:10)

tone disse:


> Na zona de Lisboa, até ao momento muito pouca precipitação. Mas parece que ainda virá, é aguardar.


Aqui está a chover bem... é uma questão de tempo.


----------



## tozequio (27 Fev 2018 às 14:15)

Portugal deve ser o país em que mais chove com temperaturas abaixo dos 5ºC.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

Convecção organizada. Dias muito interessantes para Portugal e sudoeste da Espanha


----------



## comentador (27 Fev 2018 às 14:36)

Aqui também nada! E não sei se irá começar ou se já terminou com 1 mm de ontem. Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. Cá me parece que as frentes ao chegarem ao continente  vão enfraquecer bastante e deixar pouca chuva no sul. As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias até acertarem quando o anticiclne regressar a meio da próxima semana. Tempo de sol e vento norte, acertam todos os modelos.


----------



## Lopes45 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

No minimo estranho. 4° no porto a esta hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

comentador disse:


> Aqui também nada! E não sei se irá começar ou se já terminou com 1 mm de ontem. Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. Cá me parece que as frentes ao chegarem ao continente  vão enfraquecer bastante e deixar pouca chuva no sul. As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias até acertarem quando o anticiclne regressar a meio da próxima semana. Tempo de sol e vento norte, acertam todos os modelos.


Menos, muito menos...
O evento nem sequer começou...


----------



## beiras18 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:42)

comentador disse:


> Aqui também nada! E não sei se irá começar ou se já terminou com 1 mm de ontem. Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. Cá me parece que as frentes ao chegarem ao continente  vão enfraquecer bastante e deixar pouca chuva no sul. As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias até acertarem quando o anticiclne regressar a meio da próxima semana. Tempo de sol e vento norte, acertam todos os modelos.


Calma... Para quê "sofrer" por antecipação? O melhor está por vir 

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

comentador disse:


> Aqui também nada! E não sei se irá começar ou se já terminou com 1 mm de ontem. Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. Cá me parece que as frentes ao chegarem ao continente  vão enfraquecer bastante e deixar pouca chuva no sul. As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias até acertarem quando o anticiclne regressar a meio da próxima semana. Tempo de sol e vento norte, acertam todos os modelos.


finalmente alguém com a mesma opinião que eu....


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> finalmente alguém com a mesma opinião que eu....


O evento mal começou, só começa a sério logo noite !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Continua a diferença extraordinária de temperatura entre o Sul e o Centro/Norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 15:06)

comentador disse:


> Aqui também nada! E não sei se irá começar ou se já terminou com 1 mm de ontem. Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. Cá me parece que as frentes ao chegarem ao continente  vão enfraquecer bastante e deixar pouca chuva no sul. As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias até acertarem quando o anticiclne regressar a meio da próxima semana. Tempo de sol e vento norte, acertam todos os modelos.





RedeMeteo disse:


> finalmente alguém com a mesma opinião que eu....



Portanto:

De acordo com o GFS, a chuva chega ao baixo alentejo à noite. São 15h...
Vejam o radar!
Vejam as imagens de satélite!

Já chega de tanto pessimismo infundamentado!


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 15:09)

> .... Portugal and Spain ....
> 
> The approach of a strongly negatively-tilted trough from the Atlantic and the collision of two very different air masses over Portugal will result in severe weather conditions. The trough brings steep lapse rates and strong positive vorticity over the area, whereas the low-pressure system near the surface creates a prolonged moist tongue from the Azores towards the Iberian Peninsula. During the night of Tuesday, DLS is expected to exceed 35 m/s, overlapping with 400 â€“ 800 J/kg. Apart from excessive rainfall, DLS and 15 m/s 0-3 km shear may create a favorable environment for large hail, exceeding 2 cm in diameter and severe wind gusts. Straight-line forecast hodographs reduce the suspicion for tornadoes and only waterspouts are expected near the coasts of South Portugal, Spain, and Morocco in the morning hours of Tuesday when a short-wave trough moves quickly east. Conditions in Portugal will deteriorate after the end of this outlook.


----------



## boneli (27 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

Apesar deste tópico ser livre, ler determinados comentários em que pelos vistos já se tem a certeza absoluta do tempo que vai fazer nós próximos baseando se no que foram as previsões para ontem e hoje....Enfim.


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

Às vezes há aqui membros que seriam capazes de em Fevereiro de 2018 dizer que 2019 foi um ano completamente para esquecer! 
Ou de dizer agora às 15h que o jantar de hoje estava uma porcaria! 

Caramba... Se querem ser derrotistas sejam, mas pelo menos depois de os eventos "falharem", não antes sff... Que falta de lógica... Quando estão fartos de vos dizer que o grosso da precipitação ainda vai chegar mais tarde, e já estão a refilar com o que nem sequer ainda acertou/falhou na previsão dos modelos.

Custa assim tanto olhar para 1 ou 2 mapas ou meteogramas e ver as horas a que as coisas estão previstas?!?


Uma ajudinha, acho que se vê bem onde está previsto chover muito e pouco.... 

Se a partir do serão e até amanhã não chover decentemente, ok força, o muro das lamentações tem razão de ser.
Até lá... Poupem o pessoal a essa lamúria sem fundamento! É mesmo cansativo, porque não têm razão para o fazer desculpem lá...


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

rozzo disse:


> Uma ajudinha, acho que se vê bem onde está previsto chover muito e pouco....


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

rozzo disse:


> Às vezes há aqui membros que seriam capazes de em Fevereiro de 2018 dizer que 2019 foi um ano completamente para esquecer!
> Ou de dizer agora às 15h que o jantar de hoje estava uma porcaria!
> 
> Caramba... Se querem ser derrotistas sejam, mas pelo menos depois de os eventos "falharem", não antes sff... Que falta de lógica... Quando estão fartos de vos dizer que o grosso da precipitação ainda vai chegar mais tarde, e já estão a refilar com o que nem sequer ainda acertou/falhou na previsão dos modelos.
> ...



Mea culpa pelos pouquíssimos comentários que tenho feito aqui no fórum nos últimos tempos...
Mas uma parte deve-se ao constante "choro" que se vê às  vezes, ainda nem o evento começou e já se estão a queixar que as previsões falharam todas! E desta vez deixo aqui também o meu comentário!
O Rozzo tem aqui muita razão naquilo que diz, e faço minhas as palavras dele também!

Tenham mais calma.. leiam os vários modelos.... analisem os meteogramas... não se limitem a olhar só para os "bonecos" de determinada publicação desta ou daquela página e depois a opinar sem um real conhecimento de causa!
O que é repetitivo também chateia!

E agora, venha de lá a chuva....


----------



## Tyna (27 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

"Large hail, exceeding 2 cm in diameter "

Isto não é um bocadinho perigoso... tipo não faz mossa nos carros?
Digamos que a verificar-se não é bom andar na rua de cabeça descoberta..


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

As previsões do Estofex centram-se em tempo severo, pelo que isso é tipo um _worst-case scenario_. Apenas no caso de se observar convecção intensa poderá acontecer isso. Há uma probabilidade considerável mas não quer dizer que vá acontecer e é mais provável que não aconteça desse modo. Mas como nunca se sabe com convecção...

Já tivemos "inofensivas" frentes frias a causar fenómenos convectivos intensos.


----------



## tone (27 Fev 2018 às 16:06)

Apenas escrevi “Para já: decepção” e caiu o Carmo e a Trindade. 
O nervosismo não é meu, foi de quem reagiu. 
Tinha uma expectativa para o dia de ontem e de hoje que até ao momento não se havia confirmado. Possivelmente uma expectativa exagerada. Não sei, não comprovei. Não tenho tempo para analisar todos os modelos e quadros de previsões. Não comparei previsões exatas, com a realidade exata. 
Concluo então que está tudo dentro do previsto. 
Vou evitar fazer comentários subjetivos, remeter-me ao silêncio e observar.


----------



## Walker (27 Fev 2018 às 16:18)

Estive para fazer um comentário ontem na mesma opinião que tu. Entao para nao falar na divergência com que o IPMA, coloca a previsão descritiva no espaço de menos de 24horas é cómica!


----------



## martinus (27 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Desta vez vai chover até na terra dos compadres! Aqui já estou a gramar com ela forte e feia, até estala ao bater no telhado, é um chabascal e não me vejo livre disto tão cedo.
Quanto a essa cena de pedraça de dois centímetros é que espero que caia no mar para manter o peixe fresco até chegar a época da caça à sardinha!
86% humidade do ar, 5,8 C., vento fraco e chuva forte.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 16:39)

A previsão indicava:
"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul,
estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã "

e olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

Uma previsão é sempre uma previsão. Já viram se a meteorologia fosse uma ciência exacta onde caberia o lado louco que nós todos temos um pouco ?


----------



## fog (27 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

Segundo as cartas do Met Office, é uma depressão cavadíssima que literalmente nos vai passar por cima - e não é eufemismo! Portanto, caríssimos e caríssimas, não se queixem de não haver "festa" no decurso das próximas 24/48h. Como diria o outro, depois de tanta secura, "é fartar, vilanagem"!


----------



## tone (27 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A previsão indicava:
> "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul,
> estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã "
> 
> e olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....


E olha-se para o satélite e parece que vem tudo a rasar...
Mas ok, é esperar pois parece que à noite é que é.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 16:46)

*Proteção Civil lança aviso à população por causa do mau tempo*
27 fev 2018 16:12

A chuva, queda de neve, vento e agitação marítima previstos para os próximos dias levaram a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a lançar um aviso à população.

"No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) realizado pelo Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), e de acordo com a informação meteorológica disponibilizada, salienta-se, para os próximos dias, um quadro meteorológico persistente marcado por forte instabilidade atmosférica", explica a ANPC no documento difundido.

Estas condições vão afetar todo o território continental.

Entre elas, a precipitação, "pontualmente forte e localizada, será persistente ao longo dos próximos dias, intensificando-se a partir do final do dia de hoje em todo o território, embora de forma mais expressiva nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, podendo ocorrer associada a trovoada e queda de granizo", diz a Proteção Civil.

Também a neve, a cair acima dos 400/600 metros," será mais significativa durante a próxima madrugada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, com a cota a subir gradualmente no dia de amanhã para os 1000/1200 metros", pode ler-se no alerta.

Quanto ao vento, será mais intenso a partir da tarde desta terça-feira "do quadrante Sul, será moderado a forte no litoral e nas terras altas com rajadas que podem atingir os 90 quilómetros por hora. Entre amanhã e sexta-feira, "prevê-se o agravamento com as rajadas a poderem atingir os 100 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas e os 80 quilómetros por hora no restante território. Não se de exclui a possibilidade de ocorrerem fenómenos localizados extremos de vento", sublinha o comunicado a que o SAPO24 teve acesso.

Também o mar se apresentará alterado, a agitação marítima "espera-se de sudoeste até 5-7 metros, com picos máximos da ordem dos 10/12 metros (com forte rebentação na costa) essencialmente a Sul do cabo Raso, a partir de quarta-feira."

Estas condições, prevê a Proteção Civil, podem causar os seguintes efeitos:


Piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água e gelo;
Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano devido a acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem;
Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas mais vulneráveis;
Inundações de estruturas urbanas subterrâneas devido a condições de drenagem deficientes;
Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
Dificuldades de drenagem em sistemas urbanos, nomeadamente durante períodos de preia-mar, podendo causar inundações nos locais mais vulneráveis;
Queda de ramos ou árvores em virtude de vento mais forte;
Acidentes na orla costeira;
Fenómenos geomorfológicos de instabilidade de vertentes devido à saturação dos solos e perda de consistência dos terrenos.
*Medidas Preventivas*
"A ANPC recorda que o impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado através da adoção de comportamentos adequados", recomendando, por isso, a observação das "principais medidas de autoproteção para fazer face a estas situações", entre elas:


Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e não retirar inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas;
Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível acumulação de neve e formação de lençóis de água nas vias;
Evitar atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
Proceder à colocação das correntes de neve nas viaturas, sempre que se circular nas áreas atingidas pela queda de neve;
Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento à queda de ramos e árvores em virtude de vento mais forte;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas mais vulneráveis a galgamentos costeiros, evitando, se possível, a circulação e permanência nestes locais;
Evitar praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima.
A ANPC sublinha a necessidade de estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e das Forças de Segurança.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/protecao-civil-lanca-aviso-a-populacao-por-causa-do-mau-tempo


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 16:49)

Pago uma rodada a todos aqueles que não levarem uma boa rega até final da semana.


----------



## comentador (27 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Este evento vai no 2º dia de grande falhanço nas previsões do IPMA para a minha região. Não é necessário gastarem tempo com explicações com mapas, desenhos, tabelas, onde devo ou não consultar, pois a informação que uma grande parte dos membros consulta, também eu consulto. Amigos Rozzo e outros membros, lá por uma pessoa não partilhar da mesma opinião com uma grande maioria, não significa que não consulta mapas, modelos, etc, e que não está informado.    Mas pronto, é típico da maioria dos portugueses gostarem de comemorar sempre antes de um evento qualquer, seja ele futebol, um evento qualquer do estado do tempo, eleições, etc., festejar está em primeiro plano, quer se ganhe ou se perca! Mas cada um é livre de pensar o que quiser e ainda bem que assim é!  Por isso mesmo, ninguém é obrigado a partilhar de uma opinião de uma maioria mesmo que esteja fundamentada ou não. Até porque aqui nada está fundamentado, isto são previsões de tempo e os modelos revelam tendências, tipo, as horas a que chove, quantidades, velocidades do vento, etc., mas isto nada é garantido e tem grandes margens de erros, como sabemos. Olhando para este evento, está tudo expectante com  a frente que vai atravessar o continente a partir da noite, porque os modelos apontam que vai chover a tantas horas, porque o IPMA já emitiu um alerta de uma cor qualquer, porque todos os jornais estão a falar da chuva que aí vem, porque a TV fala constantemente disso, etc, etc. Todos estes meios, meus caros, são alarmistas. Falar da realidade, pouco importa! Daí que quando um evento se aproxima, a maioria comemora, quando um evento corre mal e há um que se lamenta os outros caiem em cima dele por causa das suas lamechas. Há aqui uma certa falta de realismo das coisas, prefere-se viver de ilusionismo, o que é mau! Se estou a dizer que as previsões na minha zona falharam ontem e hoje, isto é puro fundamento, caiu 1 mm ontem à tarde e hoje tem estado um dia com sol e algumas nuvens (PURA REALIDADE), onde as previsões apontavam para aguaceiros por vezes intensos para as regiões do Sul. Falhanço total a 100%. 
Com isto não quero culpabilizar o IPMA, modelos de previsão, etc, eles tentam fazer o melhor trabalho e prestar as melhores previsões, mas previsões já se sabe o que são.
 Vejo as cartas sim, as horas onde está prevista a chuva, mas vejo que não são garantias, são tendências e fico por aqui, bom evento a todos e que vença a maioria, pois o País precisa de sair desta grande seca.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Estofex lança aviso nivel 2

Portugal and Spain ....

The approach of a strongly negatively-tilted trough from the Atlantic and the collision of two very different air masses over Portugal will result in severe weather conditions. The trough brings steep lapse rates and strong positive vorticity over the area, whereas the low-pressure system near the surface creates a prolonged moist tongue from the Azores towards the Iberian Peninsula. During the night of Tuesday, DLS is expected to exceed 35 m/s, overlapping with 400 â€“ 800 J/kg. Apart from excessive rainfall, DLS and 15 m/s 0-3 km shear may create a favorable environment for large hail, exceeding 2 cm in diameter and severe wind gusts. Straight-line forecast hodographs reduce the suspicion for tornadoes and only waterspouts are expected near the coasts of South Portugal, Spain, and Morocco in the morning hours of Tuesday when a short-wave trough moves quickly east. Conditions in Portugal will deteriorate after the end of this outlook.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A previsão indicava:
> "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul,
> estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã "
> 
> e olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....


Logo noite vai chover aí tua terra...tem paciência !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2018 às 17:19)

comentador disse:


> Este evento vai no 2º dia de grande falhanço nas previsões do IPMA para a minha região. Não é necessário gastarem tempo com explicações com mapas, desenhos, tabelas, onde devo ou não consultar, pois a informação que uma grande parte dos membros consulta, também eu consulto. Amigos Rozzo e outros membros, lá por uma pessoa não partilhar da mesma opinião com uma grande maioria, não significa que não consulta mapas, modelos, etc, e que não está informado.    Mas pronto, é típico da maioria dos portugueses gostarem de comemorar sempre antes de um evento qualquer, seja ele futebol, um evento qualquer do estado do tempo, eleições, etc., festejar está em primeiro plano, quer se ganhe ou se perca! Mas cada um é livre de pensar o que quiser e ainda bem que assim é!  Por isso mesmo, ninguém é obrigado a partilhar de uma opinião de uma maioria mesmo que esteja fundamentada ou não. Até porque aqui nada está fundamentado, isto são previsões de tempo e os modelos revelam tendências, tipo, as horas a que chove, quantidades, velocidades do vento, etc., mas isto nada é garantido e tem grandes margens de erros, como sabemos. Olhando para este evento, está tudo expectante com  a frente que vai atravessar o continente a partir da noite, porque os modelos apontam que vai chover a tantas horas, porque o IPMA já emitiu um alerta de uma cor qualquer, porque todos os jornais estão a falar da chuva que aí vem, porque a TV fala constantemente disso, etc, etc. Todos estes meios, meus caros, são alarmistas. Falar da realidade, pouco importa! Daí que quando um evento se aproxima, a maioria comemora, quando um evento corre mal e há um que se lamenta os outros caiem em cima dele por causa das suas lamechas. Há aqui uma certa falta de realismo das coisas, prefere-se viver de ilusionismo, o que é mau! Se estou a dizer que as previsões na minha zona falharam ontem e hoje, isto é puro fundamento, caiu 1 mm ontem à tarde e hoje tem estado um dia com sol e algumas nuvens (PURA REALIDADE), onde as previsões apontavam para aguaceiros por vezes intensos para as regiões do Sul. Falhanço total a 100%.
> Com isto não quero culpabilizar o IPMA, modelos de previsão, etc, eles tentam fazer o melhor trabalho e prestar as melhores previsões, mas previsões já se sabe o que são.
> Vejo as cartas sim, as horas onde está prevista a chuva, mas vejo que não são garantias, são tendências e fico por aqui, bom evento a todos e que vença a maioria, pois o País precisa de sair desta grande seca.




Caro comentador. Terá todo o  direito a ter a sua opinião, obviamente.

Mas, as previsões para hoje (os modelos, não a descritiva do IPMA), por acaso, até nem metiam grande chuva durante a manhã e tarde de hoje no Sul... só começam a meter mais chuva nessa zona (e no resto do Sul), só a partir desta noite e próxima madrugada.
Tanto o GFS como o ECM colocavam essa mesma situação...













E olhando para o radar, tenho visto esta tarde já alguns aguaceiros dispersos no Sul (e olhando para a minha janela, já vi caírem aqui alguns esta tarde  ).


----------



## Eclipse (27 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Muita expectativa para os próximos dias chuvosos que aí vêem!

Pessoal mais pessimista: aproveitem agora para se queixar que a partir de amanhã já ninguém vai ter razões para isso


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Walker disse:


> Estive para fazer um comentário ontem na mesma opinião que tu. Entao para nao falar na divergência com que o IPMA, coloca a previsão descritiva no espaço de menos de 24horas é cómica!





RedeMeteo disse:


> A previsão indicava:
> "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul,
> estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã "
> 
> e olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....





comentador disse:


> Este evento vai no 2º dia de grande falhanço nas previsões do IPMA para a minha região.
> ...




Porra!
Vocês estão a refilar na "casa errada"!

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp

Por mim já tinham ido!


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Continuem a queixar-se e a chorar como madalenas arrependidas. Dêem já o evento por perdido. Depois choram mas é por outros motivos.
Acho que já chega, digo eu...


----------



## Marco pires (27 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Há que ter calma meus amigos, o que não vai faltar é água a cair do céu nos próximos dias.
Se ontem e hoje não foi como se esperava em certas zonas, não quer dizer que já acabou e vamos ter o AA em cima.
Deixem vir o que está para vir e não andem com lamentos porque se virem as previsões não há razões para estar pessimista


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Não há nada para esperar até a partir da noite de hoje. É isso que está previsto, não antes. Não há fundamento para reclamações quando as previsões são claras.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A previsão indicava: "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul, estendendo-se à região Norte a partir do início da manhã " e olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....



Não é verdade o que diz; aqui em Estremoz choveu de madrugada e tem estado a chover esta tarde.



comentador disse:


> Sinceramente não acredito nestas previsões e que vá chover alguma coisa no Sul. (...)  As previsões falharam ontem, hoje e vão continuar a falhar nos próximos dias





comentador disse:


> Este evento vai no 2º dia de grande falhanço nas previsões do IPMA para a minha região (...) Mas pronto, é típico da maioria dos portugueses gostarem de comemorar sempre antes de um evento qualquer (...) Até porque aqui nada está fundamentado, isto são previsões de tempo e os modelos revelam tendências, tipo, as horas a que chove, quantidades, velocidades do vento, etc., mas isto nada é garantido e tem grandes margens de erros, como sabemos (...) Falar da realidade, pouco importa (...) Falhanço total a 100%.



Melhor mesmo é que não leia previsões.



Luso Meteo disse:


> Reclamaçao so tenho uma a fazer: Péssimo o IPMA como sempre nas cotas



Link para reclamações:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 18:25)

Sinceramente já irrita tanta reclamação só está previsto um agravamento do tempo a partir da noite de terça /madrugada de quarta feira por alguma razão o aviso amarelo de precipitação emitido pelo ipma só entra em vigor a partir da meia noite.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Reclamaçao so tenho uma a fazer: Péssimo o IPMA como sempre nas cotas


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Reclamaçao so tenho uma a fazer: Péssimo o IPMA como sempre nas cotas


No nordeste transmontano nevou a cotas realmente baixas. A aldeia do meu pai cobriu-se de neve e está apenas a 200m. É fria como tudo (e quente como tudo também), mas é raríssimo nevar lá... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Reclamaçao so tenho uma a fazer: Péssimo o IPMA como sempre nas cotas


Caiu 100% neve junto ao Douro, portanto acho que a cota realmente pode ser/ter sido *0*!


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Alguma chuva a caminho mas aparentemente fraca/moderada..


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 19:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> Caiu 100% neve junto ao Douro, portanto acho que a cota realmente pode ser/ter sido *0*!


Sim e na Guarda cota 400? Vejam Penhas da Saúde a 1500m sem neve  E cota 0 no litoral nao houve nem pensar, pode ter caído água neve uns minutos nada mais! Agora cota 400 em todo o Norte\Centro? Ridiculo


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Sim e na Guarda cota 400? Vejam Penhas da Saúde a 1500m sem neve  E cota 0 no litoral nao houve nem pensar, pode ter caído água neve uns minutos nada mais! Agora cota 400 em todo o Norte\Centro? Ridiculo



Reincidência nas críticas ao IPMA? De facto, a malta deve andar lá com as orelhas a arder tal é a frequência das tuas lamurias.
Já aqui foi anteriormente mencionado da minha parte e de outros membros os contactos oficiais desse órgão. É que já enjoa..


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Sim e na Guarda cota 400? Vejam Penhas da Saúde a 1500m sem neve  E cota 0 no litoral nao houve nem pensar, pode ter caído água neve uns minutos nada mais! Agora cota 400 em todo o Norte\Centro? Ridiculo


Portanto o IPMA devia saber especificamente os locais exatos de penetração da massa de ar frio no território e dessa forma indicar, por localidade a cota de neve exata. Preferencialmente por quintal.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

vitamos disse:


> Portanto o IPMA devia saber especificamente os locais exatos de penetração da massa de ar frio no território e dessa forma indicar, por localidade a cota de neve exata. Preferencialmente por quintal.


E cá estão os defensores do IPMA 

Todos sabíamos só o IPMA é que não!  :rofl:


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Luso Meteo disse:


> E cá estão os defensores do IPMA
> 
> Todos sabíamos só o IPMA é que não!  :rofl:



Claro que sim e por isso é que fizeste uma previsão muito mais acertada. Já agora podias ler bem melhor a previsão descritiva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

vitamos disse:


> Claro que sim e por isso éé qu fizeste uma previsão muito mais acertada. Já agora podias ler bem melhor a previsão descritiva.


Diz lá "Descendo a cota na região Norte e Interior Centro para os 400\600m" eu sei ler.

E não havia UM UNICO MODELO a meter o ar frio na região do interior Centro


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

Há chuva, há vento, há neve, e ainda está tudo no inicio portanto só me queixo de não ter vindo antes e mais vezes.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

Luso Meteo disse:


> E cá estão os defensores do IPMA



Não se trata de defender ninguém. Trata-se de uma questão de respeito para com um grupo de indivíduos, que tal como cada um nós exerce a sua profissão e não está aqui presente para se defender. Uma coisa é criticar construtivamente, outra bem diferente é proferir barbaridades de forma sistemática. Se achas que efectivamente consegues fazer melhor, pegas no teu conhecimento e envias por email ao IPMA. Não está, nem nunca esteve previsto queda de neve em Felgueiras, eu sei que por vezes custa mas caramba!.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:19)

criz0r disse:


> Não se trata de defender ninguém. Trata-se de uma questão de respeito para com um grupo de indivíduos, que tal como cada um nós exerce a sua profissão e não está aqui presente para se defender. Uma coisa é criticar construtivamente, outra bem diferente é proferir barbaridades de forma sistemática. Se achas que efectivamente consegues fazer melhor, pegas no teu conhecimento e envias por email ao IPMA. Não está, nem nunca esteve previsto queda de neve em Felgueiras, eu sei que por vezes custa mas caramba!.


Desculpa, eu falei de neve em Felgueiras? E por acaso atendendo ao IPMA poderia nevar aqui em Felgueiras porque estou a 500m e colocam cota 400\600, mas olha aqui em Fafe bem ao lado a 850m choveu  Nem um floco de neve. A cota foi 0 no Interior e acima de 1000 no resto do país, por 400 em todo o Norte e Centro é preguiça, mas continuem a defendê-los que eles continuam a fazer um trabalho deplorável. Eu não digo mais nada aqui só queria dizer isto


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 00:34)

A cidade onde vivo em Inglaterra está branca e não pára de nevar.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

O pós-frontal é pujante mas ainda vem longe, a frente está ao que tudo indica a "varrer" agora a região Sul:


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 01:07)

A minha rua...


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 01:08)

criz0r disse:


> O pós-frontal é pujante mas ainda vem longe, a frente está ao que tudo indica a "varrer" agora a região Sul:


a varrer com apenas 4mm


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 01:11)

Atrás de casa...









picture hosting


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 01:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> a varrer com apenas 4mm



Estás simplesmente com algum azar. Como se costuma dizer "pelos intervalos da chuva".


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 01:25)

Continua a acumular. Amanhã de manhã terei de tirar com pá da entrada... -3 neste momento.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 01:30)

imageupload


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 08:07)

Amanheceu assim...


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 08:20)




----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 09:13)

O dia promete:


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 09:39)




----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Fev 2018 às 10:49)

Portanto, do evento de ontem choveu fraco a moderado das 18 às 24 horas.. O que está previsto para hoje é amanhã vai dar para chegar aos mms previstos para as áreas do centro e Sul? 
Pergunto isto porque não sou nenhum entendido mas leio os modelos minimamente e as previsões saiem ao lado.. alguém mais entendido poderá esclarecer o alarido em torno desta evento que começou á 2 semanas e até agora nada demais se passou?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Portanto, do evento de ontem choveu fraco a moderado das 18 às 24 horas.. O que está previsto para hoje é amanhã vai dar para chegar aos mms previstos para as áreas do centro e Sul?


É impossível saber isso. As previsões por vezes falham, acho que não é novidade nenhuma. 


Pedro Mindz disse:


> evento que começou á 2 semanas e até agora nada demais se passou?


Como assim há duas semanas? Este período mais chuvoso começou há dois dias...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Fev 2018 às 11:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> É impossível saber isso. As previsões por vezes falham, acho que não é novidade nenhuma.
> 
> Como assim há duas semanas? Este período mais chuvoso começou há dois dias...



O alarido começou á 2 semanas, não o evento. Peço desculpa se me expliquei mal..


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O alarido começou á 2 semanas, não o evento. Peço desculpa se me expliquei mal..


Já percebi. 
Estamos só no início deste período mais chuvoso. Muita coisa ainda pode acontecer (ou não).
Como já escrevi, as previsões por vezes falham e portanto o melhor a fazer é aguardar.


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 11:22)

Na vida há apenas duas certezas, a morte e a impossibilidade do estado do tempo agradar a todos.


----------



## PaulusLx (28 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Depressão não é 'E' de Emma, é 'F' de Fiasco! Obviamente ninguém tem culpa destes caprichos da Natureza não querer seguir os modelos nem as expectativas e desejos... O único fiel, tão fiel como o bacalhau, continuará a ser o Mr. Anticiclone. A menos que as próximas horas e dias mostrem de facto uma mudança significativa de padrão


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

PaulusLx disse:


> Depressão não é 'E' de Emma, é 'F' de Fiasco! Obviamente ninguém tem culpa destes caprichos da Natureza não querer seguir os modelos nem as expectativas e desejos... O único fiel, tão fiel como o bacalhau, continuará a ser o Mr. Anticiclone. A menos que as próximas horas e dias mostrem de facto uma mudança significativa de padrão



Maior mudança de padrão que a que já aconteceu é impossível! Temos uma depressão com núcleo de 980 hPa a deslocar-se até nós, mesmo em PT continental a pressão no litoral já desceu até aos 990 hPa. Temos circulação de SW. Isto é tudo o oposto de Anticiclone.

Isto não significa que todas as áreas sejam afectadas de igual modo. Durante ontem e hoje há muitas regiões que tiveram/ têm tido imensa chuva, outras nem tanto. É normal tal acontecer, mas felizmente ainda há muito tempo para chover decentemente em QUALQUER parte do país. Não faz sentido e começa a aborrecer ler aqui tantos lamentos. Eu estou em Sesimbra, não chove desde as 5 da manhã e acabei de ficar entre duas áreas gigantes de precipitação intensa com trovoada, sem ver pinga e ainda tenho sol, mas não estou aqui a queixar-me. Mais tarde ou mais cedo há-de vir ter comigo!

Compreendo a frustação de quem tem sido menos bafejado pela sorte, face ás enormes expectativas, mas tenham paciência que isto ainda vai correr muita água, literalmente!


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

O melhor mesmo para quem se chateia com isto é voltar ao antigamente, sem internet, assim já não sabe que choveu no quintal do vizinho e não no meu. Sem IPMA, sem radar, sem modelos, népia....quando chover chove.


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

Training lines em aproximação ao litoral norte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (28 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

PaulusLx disse:


> Depressão não é 'E' de Emma, é 'F' de Fiasco! Obviamente ninguém tem culpa destes caprichos da Natureza não querer seguir os modelos nem as expectativas e desejos... O único fiel, tão fiel como o bacalhau, continuará a ser o Mr. Anticiclone. A menos que as próximas horas e dias mostrem de facto uma mudança significativa de padrão



Caro PaulusLx, compreendo, entendo e sem querer ferir susceptibilidades de alguém em concreto ou não, diria que não será o único a sentir
esse tipo de "frustação" o país é de reduizda dimensão mas tem tamanho suficiente para terceiros porventura sentirem o mesmo.
Diria que aqui também está um sol radioso, mas que tem chovido, se não nas espectativas talvez em seu redor, razão pela qual mui amavelmente e também na desportiva, lhe diria para ter calma que há mais marés que marinheiros


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (28 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

Estava eu em contagem decrescente para descortinar quando começariam as vozes de lamento. Não foi necessário grande espera, ainda nem tenho cãibras e heis que nascem, mais rápido do que uma bigorna de borrasca sobre a linha do equador, as primeiras referências a "fiasco", "não vai dar em nada", "só uns pingos" e outras frases de igual natureza ácida. Como dizia há pouco um membro deste fórum, antes da Internet não sabíamos se o que chovia no quintal do vizinho era mais do que no meu. Uma analogia que podemos extrapolar para outras comparações dignas de um fisgar de olho em mictório público. Houve um tempo, que eu vivi, em que se queria uma sinóptica de jeito tinha de comprar o jornal A Capital (não se confunda com O Capital do senhor Marx) e que informação meteorológica era às 20h30 depois do telejornal. Se não me agradasse ficava a chorar no sofá e não chateava ninguém. Dêem tempo à Depressão para se afirmar, ainda é jovem precisa de uma oportunidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

Ainda há muito para chover basta ver a imagem se satélite temos muitas células potentes a aproximarem-se não se deixem enganar por este sol.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Fev 2018 às 15:59)

Caríssimos colegas de forúm, à muito que não postava por aqui, mas vou acompanhando este sempre maravilhoso e precioso forùm, quantos aos que chamam fiasco ao Tempo presente  e ao que esta a acontecer a nível meteorológico e a todos os outros sortudos que apanharam com elemento branco, vai daqui uma dúvida para os expert nesta ciência que é sempre feita de incertezas que é o seguinte: è so impressão minha ou a grande diferença entre os "Invernos de antigamente" são a duração das frentes e dos pós frontais, hà 20, 30 anos tínhamos por vezes frentes estacionárias e tivemo-las algumas vezes o que fazia com que chovesse sem cessar vários dias, hoje as frentes e o pós frontais passam muito rápido são questões de horas a atravessar o território continental, pode ser so uma minha perceção, mas como disse haverá neste forúm quem perceba muito mais de meteorologia do que eu e que de certo me dará a respostas. Abraços a todos


----------



## Iceberg (28 Fev 2018 às 16:10)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Caríssimos colegas de forúm, à muito que não postava por aqui, mas vou acompanhando este sempre maravilhoso e precioso forùm, quantos aos que chamam fiasco ao Tempo presente  e ao que esta a acontecer a nível meteorológico e a todos os outros sortudos que apanharam com elemento branco, vai daqui uma dúvida para os expert nesta ciência que é sempre feita de incertezas que é o seguinte: è so impressão minha ou a grande diferença entre os "Invernos de antigamente" são a duração das frentes e dos pós frontais, hà 20, 30 anos tínhamos por vezes frentes estacionárias e tivemo-las algumas vezes o que fazia com que chovesse sem cessar vários dias, hoje as frentes e o pós frontais passam muito rápido são questões de horas a atravessar o território continental, pode ser so uma minha perceção, mas como disse haverá neste forúm quem perceba muito mais de meteorologia do que eu e que de certo me dará a respostas. Abraços a todos



Caro Ferreirinha, 

Nesse espaço temporal que referes (20, 30 anos), de facto, uma das características que actualmente se observam com menor frequência em comparação com esses tempos, isto na minha opinião, tinha a ver com os pós-frontais que se sucediam a frentes atlânticos, normalmente eram três ou quatro dias de aguaceiros bem definidos, intensos e frequentes, que depois diminuíam essa mesma intensidade e frequência, mas de forma mais progressiva.

Era o chamado ar frio pós-frontal, que talvez agora, por um aumento das temperaturas (antropogénico ou não, isso é outra conversa), se tornou mais raro, mas talvez regresse esse padrão em décadas futuras, talvez tudo dependa de ciclos…


----------



## grandeurso (28 Fev 2018 às 16:33)

PaulusLx disse:


> Depressão não é 'E' de Emma, é 'F' de Fiasco! Obviamente ninguém tem culpa destes caprichos da Natureza não querer seguir os modelos nem as expectativas e desejos... O único fiel, tão fiel como o bacalhau, continuará a ser o Mr. Anticiclone. A menos que as próximas horas e dias mostrem de facto uma mudança significativa de padrão


Vem aqui à Madeira e já vês o F de Fiasco. Não dormi nada com o vento, já foram três telhas, as previsões não são animadoras e vou passar outra noite em branco. Cada um com a sua sina..


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Muito bom, e é para continuar.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

upload image


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

Muito incerta a situação no Alentejo mas não deverá chover por aí além.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Daqui a pouco, dilúvio no Algarve


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

A depressão está a chegar a Portugal.. Acho que vai entrar pela A. M. Lisboa/Setubal a dentro com a força toda.. Pelo menos parece..


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A depressão está a chegar a Portugal.. Acho que vai entrar pela A. M. Lisboa/Setubal a dentro com a força toda.. Pelo menos parece..



O núcleo principal ainda está a este de S. Miguel.

Aumenta a velocidade da animação e verás o rodopio  https://en.sat24.com/en/mo/infraPolair

Às 16h UTC estavam 985.2 hPa em Santa Maria.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Orion disse:


> O núcleo principal ainda está a este de S. Miguel.
> 
> Aumenta a velocidade da animação e verás o rodopio  https://en.sat24.com/en/mo/infraPolair
> 
> Às 16h UTC estavam 985.2 hPa em Santa Maria.



Perfeito! Vamos ver se chega a animação ahah


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Segundo o Foreca, neva no Funchal. A Poncha dar-lhe forte.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

Orion disse:


> Muito incerta a situação no Alentejo mas não deverá chover por aí além.


mas ontem quando eu disse que nao estava a chover nada de jeito no Alentejo nem se perspectivava nada de significativo cairam-me todos em cima...


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

Não ha imagens do tornado no Algarve ?


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

AJJ disse:


> Não ha imagens do tornado no Algarve ?


Há... No tópico seguimento sul e o.ex. na página do Facebook do bestweather.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

cookie disse:


> Há... No tópico seguimento sul e o.ex. na página do Facebook do bestweather.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


E este artigo

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/02...danos-em-carros-e-esplanadas-na-doca-de-faro/

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...s-como-tornados-podem-repetir-se-9152266.html

_
Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), fenómenos de vento extremo como o que aconteceu na tarde desta quarta-feira em Faro podem repetir-se durante esta noite e madrugada.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) ainda está a recolher informação sobre o fenómeno meteorológico que, na tarde desta quarta-feira, se abateu sobre Faro e que aparenta ser um tornado. "Por volta das 17 horas, detetámos, a partir da Torre do Aeroporto de Faro, um fenómeno extremo de vento acompanhado de granizo e precipitação", confirmou ao JN o meteorologista Bruno Café, do IPMA. "Tudo indica que possa ser um tornado", acrescenta o especialista.

E fenómenos "extremos" do mesmo género poderão repetir-se, esta noite, noutros pontos de país, sobretudo "mais a Sul e nas zonas do litoral Norte e Centro".

"Não se pode excluir essa possibilidade, uma vez que as condições meteorológicas serão, nas próximas horas, de grande instabilidade", avisa Bruno Café.

No entanto, a chuva e os ventos fortes deverão abrandar a partir do final da manhã de amanhã, quinta-feira. Mas o mau tempo regressará novamente na sexta-feira de manhã. E assim deverá continuar, segundo o IPMA, "nos próximos dias"._


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 21:42)

E um colossal anticiclone na escandinávia a empurrar ar siberiano para a Europa (23-26 Fev)


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

AJJ disse:


> Não ha imagens do tornado no Algarve ?


Pequeno vídeo bem elucidativo


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2010936425587875&id=100000146107859

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

amanha ao final da tarde parece me haver possibilidade de neve acima dos 400/500 M!


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Informação do Vítor Baía sobre a previsão do tempo nos próximos dias ! 


https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/previsao-geral/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 00:16)

Ontem escreveu: 



RedeMeteo disse:


> olhamos para o radar está a chover em todo o lado menos no sul, se isto não é frustrante não sei....



Hoje escreveu:



RedeMeteo disse:


> mas ontem quando eu disse que nao estava a chover nada de jeito no Alentejo nem se perspectivava nada de significativo cairam-me todos em cima...



Por acaso eu fui um dos que contestei o que tinha escrito porque o que disse não era verdade (basta consultar os dados do IPMA); aliás se ler o que escreveu hoje já não tem o mesmo significado do que escreveu ontem.


----------



## dopedagain (1 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Parece me que vem um nevão de proporções épicas acima dos 1000 metros nos próximos dias... estamos a falar de mais de meio metros facilmente. Provavelmente o maior nos últimos anos!


----------



## cepp1 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

Há pessoas no forum que para ficarem satisfeitas têm de morrer no mínimo 20 pessoas, só a partir dai é que o temporal é significativo


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

Dizer nas noticias para não se ir para a beira do mar por causa da forte ondulação e depois fazer uma reportagem em cima do mar e a levar com ondas... Obrigado Sic.
Como o nível de jornalismo caiu tanto em Portugal nos ultimos anos e com as redes sociais. E a tendência é para cada vez mais nos afundarmos neste esgoto...


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Epsgrama para um ponto do nordeste ibérico. As zonas médias e altas das montanhas serão enterradas em neve


----------



## Stinger (1 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Cantabrico ?


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

305 mm em 40 horas + neve em áreas altas da zona sul do Sistema Central = Água para oTejo.


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

Stinger disse:


> Cantabrico ?



É um epsgrama para a província de Huesca, Para a zona sul da área central das Montanhas Cantábricas é o seguinte:






Not bad


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

*Percentagem de água no solo em Portugal Continental - 1 de Março de 2018




*
Melhorias? Ou mantém-se a seca no alentejo?


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2018 às 21:53)

Faltam alguns minutos para o lançamento do GOES17. Este satélite fará o acompanhamento da costa oeste dos EUA & O. Pacífico.


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## rozzo (1 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Este padrão não entendo muito bem mas parece interessante. Se alguém souber explicar aprendia mais...



O número de onda tem a ver literalmente com o número de ondas atmosféricas de Rossby.
Por outras palavras, o número de ondulações do geopotencial em altitude nas latitudes médias, ou ainda por outras palavras... Ondas na frente polar à volta do hemisfério, ou seja aquelas zonas onde está a haver mais dinâmica e mais movimentos norte-sul (e vice-versa) das massas de ar.
Se reparares, nesse mapa do geopotencial vês exatamente 6 oscilações entre geopotencial positivo (dorsal) e negativo (vale). 

Com padrão mais zonal costuma ser baixo, tipo 2/3 penso eu...

Com este padrão agitado e com bloqueios toda a frente polar está muito mais perturbada e vemos muitos mais zona de acção, daí esse número elevado. Basicamente, para resumir, a sinóptica das latitudes médias no Hem. Norte está agitadíssima.
Nada que não soubéssemos mesmo sem coisas muito teóricas! ​


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

A partir de dia 10 volta o Anticilcone


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de dia 10 volta o Anticilcone



Pelo menos até dia 9 tempo instável


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo menos até dia 9 tempo instável


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Tiagolco disse:


>


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


>


Ou então...


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

Publicação do Vítor Baía sobre a previsão do tempo :
Mais uma semana de chuva , para já !

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/03/02/continua-bom-tempo-chuva-persistente/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 13:06)

Sinceramente duvido que a partir de dia 10 volte o anticiclone acho que vamos continuar com chuva muito tempo ora vejam.













ECM







Só coloquei os ensembles pois a médio-longo prazo nem vale a pena olhar para as saídas operacionais na minha opinião.

Como é óbvio este cenário não é garantido de qualquer forma é uma boa tendência.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Existe uma coisa que nunca percebi e devia ser analisado pelos psicólogos. 

Porque é que aqueles que queixam-se mais da falta de chuva e quando ela existe, são os primeiros a virem falar do AA, será que estão com saudades do mesmo? 

Digo eu, quando o amor é forte é muito mais difícil deixá-lo partir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe uma coisa que nunca percebi e devia ser analisado pelos psicólogos.
> 
> Porque é que aqueles que queixam-se mais da falta de chuva e quando ela existe, são os primeiros a virem falar do AA, será que estão com saudades do mesmo?
> 
> Digo eu, quando o amor é forte é muito mais difícil deixá-lo partir.



Deixemos mas é o AA ir de "férias" prolongadas, que a chuva está cá muito bem.
Uma vez que estamos no bom caminho para tentar minimizar os efeitos da seca.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Eu continuo confiante , para um mês de março bom de chuva, vento , trovoada, neve a cotas médias! ️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe uma coisa que nunca percebi e devia ser analisado pelos psicólogos.
> 
> Porque é que aqueles que queixam-se mais da falta de chuva e quando ela existe, são os primeiros a virem falar do AA, será que estão com saudades do mesmo?
> 
> Digo eu, quando o amor é forte é muito mais difícil deixá-lo partir.


Gostam de chorar, só pode...


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

Aproxima -se uma nova linha de instabilidade está quase a entrar nas regiões do litoral.


----------



## dahon (2 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe uma coisa que nunca percebi e devia ser analisado pelos psicólogos.
> 
> Porque é que aqueles que queixam-se mais da falta de chuva e quando ela existe, são os primeiros a virem falar do AA, será que estão com saudades do mesmo?
> 
> Digo eu, quando o amor é forte é muito mais difícil deixá-lo partir.


Podem sofrer do síndrome de Estocolmo ou Helsínquia, uma destas capitais. Ou seja desenvolveram um afecto pelo raptor aka AA.


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Porque é que aqueles que queixam-se mais da falta de chuva e quando ela existe, são os primeiros a virem falar do AA, será que estão com saudades do mesmo?



Porque o seu retorno é certo e a duração da estadia é indefinida mas tendencialmente longa.

O principal receio é simples  Uma nova seca prolongada.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Tudo leva a crer que o Anticiclone entrará por alguns dias - após o dia 10 - até porque este momento de baixas pressões do atlântico não se poderá manter eternamente... mas também acredito que a desordem do aquecimento súbito da estratosfera perdurará durante boa parte da primavera.

A linha poderá ser e espero eu que seja, uma primavera chuvosa e com temperaturas abaixo da média. 
Veremos se não se impõe uma circulação mais baixa e ao alcance do nosso território. 

Estamos a recuperar os meses de inverno onde praticamente não choveu. É preciso que continue a chover.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

A ver a próxima jogada... a próxima ondulação da frente polar após uma ligeira calma anticiclónica.

12-13-14 de março. Por aqui deve passar a próxima vaga de chuva.


----------



## Sandie (2 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Orion disse:


> Porque o seu retorno é certo e a duração da estadia é indefinida mas tendencialmente longa.
> 
> O principal receio é simples  Uma nova seca prolongada.



Para quem vive em situação de risco continuamente, a simples ideia é assustadora ...


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

Alcoutim, o concelho mais azarado


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 18:55)

Imagens captadas pelos GOES16 (o gémeo lançado em Novembro).


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2018 às 19:47)

Temos agora uma situação mais calma, que deverá trazer pouca instabilidade ao continente nas próximas horas\noite.
Há ar mais seco a oeste do continente, havendo ainda uma faixa relativamente húmida a entrar na região centro.
Mas amanhã haverá mais instabilidade...


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

tempestade na costa leste dos estados unidos...
uma "cena" estranha a sudoeste dos açores...
outra depressão a noroeste do continente...

vamos ver se a cunha anticiclónica chega mesmo a entrar no dia 10.
Suspeito que não.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Agreste disse:


> tempestade na costa leste dos estados unidos...
> uma "cena" estranha a sudoeste dos açores...
> outra depressão a noroeste do continente...
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Agreste disse:


> vamos ver se a cunha anticiclónica chega mesmo a entrar no dia 10.
> Suspeito que não.













Se não é a 10, é lá perto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 09:02)

Scary...


----------



## Zulo (3 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

4 tornados?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Epá!
A análise que fiz ontem à noite foi um bocado furada...
As células apareciam quase do nada, fortalecendo-se a chegar à costa ou mesmo em terra.
Analisar só os dados de satélite dá nisto, temos que olhar para outros dados: humidade nos vários níveis, vento, temperatura também aos vários níveis...etc., etc..
Bastantes ecos laranjas e vermelhos, mas para já sem relatos de "fenómenos extremos de vento".


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá!
> A análise que fiz ontem à noite foi um bocado furada...
> As células apareciam quase do nada, fortalecendo-se a chegar à costa ou mesmo em terra.
> Analisar só os dados de satélite dá nisto, temos que olhar para outros dados: humidade nos vários níveis, vento, temperatura também aos vários níveis...etc., etc..
> Bastantes ecos laranjas e vermelhos, mas para já sem relatos de "fenómenos extremos de vento".


Aqui em Braga duas ou três células provocaram queda de granizo que pintou a paisagem de branco por volta da 24h.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Boas,
Estive a ver a saída 6 gfs ...
Até dia 14 março não mete Anticiclone e podemos continuar a ter períodos de chuva ....
Com sorte ainda podemos ter todo o mês 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (3 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Estive a ver a saída 6 gfs ...
> Até dia 14 março não mete Anticiclone e podemos continuar a ter períodos de chuva ....
> Com sorte ainda podemos ter todo o mês
> ...



Bem, depois de tanto tempo com modelos "procrastinadores de animação" será que eles agora vão procrastinar o anticiclone? Oxalá!


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Eclipse disse:


> Bem, depois de tanto tempo com modelos "procrastinadores de animação" será que eles agora vão procrastinar o anticiclone? Oxalá!


O AA que vá para bem longe 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

joselamego disse:


> O AA que vá para bem longe
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O ecm dá chuva até dia 11/12 e depois mete uma crista anti-ciclónica no dia 13 de qualquer forma mesmo que haja uma pausa na precipitação lá para dia 12/13  não me parece que o anticiclone dure muito tempo até porque  está enfraquecido e bem a sul qualquer depressão mais robusta pode derrubá lo posso estar enganado mas acho que vamos ter uma predominância clara de dias chuvosos.


----------



## fog (3 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Chegados aqui, depois de tanta "água embarcada", gostaria de vos dar uma palavrinha a propósito das "previsões" e dos hipotéticos erros do IPMA. É óbvio, mesmo para os mais teimosos, que "previsões" são isso mesmo, "previsões", não correspondem à factualidade exacta, ao segundo, ao detalhe do milímetro, dos acontecimentos meteorológicos futuros. Assim sendo, espero que os mais cépticos, os mais duvidosos da ciência certa do Instituto, se cheguem à frente e dêem a mão à palmatória. E, sobretudo, que toda esta chuva lhes tenha enchido as medidas. Tendo em conta que ainda há muita mais para vir, estou em crer que as ditas medidas irão transbordar. Para quem não saiba nadar, aconselha-se o indispensável uso de.. braçadeiras.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

não há qualquer reorganização do vortice polar ao nível da estratosfera... a primavera será certamente chuvosa.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Este ciclone vai ficar um bocado a pastar ao largo dos EUA mas vai atravessar o Atlântico. Daqui a 4/5 dias estará sobre os Açores. Daqui a 6/7 dias pode estar a norte da PI, sendo cedo para especular acerca do impacto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Orion disse:


> Este ciclone vai ficar um bocado a pastar ao largo dos EUA mas vai atravessar o Atlântico. Daqui a 4/5 dias estará sobre os Açores. Daqui a 6/7 dias pode estar a norte da PI, sendo cedo para especular acerca do impacto.


E a costa leste dos Estados Unidos vai levar com mais duas tempestades dessas durante a próxima semana... vai contribuir para a instabilidade cá do nosso lado.


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Situação atual da área do Refúgio Elola (Circo de Gredos, província de Ávila):








Duas comparações:

- Atual vs Imagem do final da primavera-início do verão:







- Atual vs Imagem com pessoas como referência:






Água para o Douro


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

pelo radar não me parece que vá ter chuva aqui hoje....


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

não me parece de todo que esta previsão se concretize hoje....


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 13:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> pelo radar não me parece que vá ter chuva aqui hoje....


Vamos lá ter calma, não é? Tens um dia inteiro pela frente...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> não me parece de todo que esta previsão se concretize hoje....



Porquê? Quais são os fundamentos "científicos" que o levam a dizer que hoje não haverá chuva em Serpa?

E logo hoje que estão previstos passarem dois sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental ...


----------



## rozzo (4 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Um pequeno comentário para boa parte da comunidade aqui do fórum, partindo de um exemplo:



Microburst disse:


> Chuva torrencial por esta altura que proporcionou o salto de 5,2 para 6,5mm em pouco mais de 15 minutos.



Antes de mais, @Microburst , estou a utilizar o teu post apenas a título exemplificativo, por teres colocado valores, e assim ser fácil de enquadrar o meu comentário.
A minha intenção não é específica a ti, *mas sim transversal a grande a parte dos utilizadores do fórum*, que isso fique bem claro ok? 

Pode ser "picuinhice", e é normal que estejamos já um pouco desabituados de regimes de precipitação intensa, tal o nível "trágico" de seca do nosso Inverno até há uma semana atrás (e isso naturalmente perdoa algum entusiasmo), mas já repararam como se tornou fácil descrever toda a precipitação que vemos como "torrencial"?
Quem vier ver o fórum pensa que estamos nos trópicos, e que só caiem aguaceiros diluvianos do estilo equatorial. 

Sim, certamente muitos dos aguaceiros que caíram estes dias foram torrenciais localmente, nem se põe em questão. Mas bolas, nem tudo que é chuva moderada a forte, ou às vezes simplesmente chuva "batida a vento" (que impressiona mais) se pode chamar torrencial.
Até se poderia entrar em detalhes técnicos, pois acho que há mesmo limiares definidos com valores de intensidade para definir classes de precipitação (incluindo a torrencial), mas também acho que não é preciso chegar a tanto para termos todos perfeita noção que valores como o do post que utilizei como exemplo, e de muitos outros ao longo destes dias, são diversas vezes longe, mas muito longe, do que são apelidados, como "torrencial" ou "diluviano"...

Esta banalização dos termos que temos visto sinceramente faz lembrar a famoso história do Pedro e do lobo...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

rozzo disse:


> Um pequeno comentário para boa parte da comunidade aqui do fórum, partindo de um exemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo totalmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

rozzo disse:


> Um pequeno comentário para boa parte da comunidade aqui do fórum, partindo de um exemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo totalmente com o comentário. Até sou um dos que ás vezes me deixo levar pela emoção dos acontecimentos, é humano. Mas já agora gostava de saber os tais detalhes técnicos mais precisos para não incorrer em erro tantas vezes. Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

https://www.canada.ca/en/environmen...bservations/atmospheric-phenomena.html#ch0309 (pontos 3.9.3 & 3.9.5);

 http://imd.gov.in/section/nhac/termglossary.pdf (fim p. 7);

 https://web.kma.go.kr/eng/weather/forecast/standard_warning_info.jsp (3º ponto);

 http://metservice.intnet.mu/torrential-rain/torrential-rain-warning-system.php

 https://www.niwa.co.nz/natural-hazards/extreme-weather-heavy-rainfall

Em suma, e na minha opinião, não compliquem (nem exagerem à toa). No que concerne à precipitação o melhor é mesmo simplificar.

Os termos básicos (precipitação fraca / moderada / forte / muito forte) são os mais adequados. Se estiverem incertos acerca da intensidade da precipitação (independentemente do motivo), a adição de um 'a' faz milagres.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Atlântico muito ativo 
Pode aparecer tornado ou tromba de água ...


Tromba de água em Espinho.

Especial atenção as regiões do litoral, estas situações podem repetir-se nas próximas horas / dias!

Fonte: Meteo trás os montes 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (4 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

@rozzo

Obrigado pelo reparo. Não fui o alvo concreto da sua correcção ou chamada de atenção, mas de facto fui pois foi o meu post o tomado como exemplo do que, supostamente, não fazer. E por mais de uma vez no seu extenso post, ainda para mais. Vá lá, não escrevi algo do género "antílope dos Açores", apenas "torrencial"... teria sido giro se assim o tivesse feito. 

Desde que me registei neste fórum que aprendi imenso sobre algo que sempre adorei: a meteorologia. E tanto assim é que quando alguns colegas foristas, elevados na sua sapiência, grande conhecimento e ego igualmente, sejamos francos, partilham aqui termos que o comum dos cidadãos não percebe patavina do que se trata (a tal falta de vertente pedagógica de que me queixei aqui mesmo há vários anos, e que tem vindo a melhorar progressivamente, é verdade), eu hoje até sei do que se trata sem precisar recorrer a algo como o Google. E como estou aqui para participar, para relatar e não para coleccionar milhares de posts, likes, notoriedade ou o que quer que seja, realmente peço desculpa se ao escrever aquela linha me empolguei e incorri em tão grave falta.

É que eu até percebo a chamada de atenção do ponto de vista pedagógico para os milhares que, por exemplo, diariamente aqui vêm ler sem estarem registados... afinal ninguém quer a banalização/sensacionalismo ao estilo tablóide do "Correio da Manhã". Contudo, acho porém mais grave outras coisas aqui no fórum, principalmente a qualidade do Português escrito e que anda pelas ruas da amargura (e os casos do "à" e "há" são o menos) e os sucessivos "copy-paste" de outros sites sem que haja o cuidado de explicar aos menos avisados do que se trata e da sua relevância para o nosso caso em particular.

Fez-me agora lembrar o rozzo a antiga história e celeuma em torno do termo "mini-tornado" e como semelhante coisa não existe pois ou é um tornado ou não é. Pois bem, como professor de línguas nunca me quis alongar muito quanto a este tema porque não valia a pena, porém aproveito agora para o fazer: o prefixo "mini", de acordo com todos os grandes manuais da Língua Portuguesa, é usado para identificar algo pequeno; logo, dizer-se "mini-tornado" ou "pequeno tornado" é uma e a mesma coisa. Pode a pessoa que faz o relato não saber se se trata de um EF0 ou um EF1, contudo não pode ser criticada se utilizar o prefixo "mini" pois não está a incorrer em qualquer erro. E às vezes a "picuinhice" por aqui é um pouco demais pois ou queremos todos a participar ou então torna-se num fórum somente de especialistas que falam apenas uns para os outros.

Resumindo e concluindo: se por um lado acho excessiva tamanha chamada de atenção, por outro posso até compreender o porquê se quisermos uma população minimamente letrada a nível meteorológico. Por isso no hard feelings, cumprimento cordial e friso, como fez o caro colega, que isto não é a si dirigido em particular, mas antes transversal a todo o fórum.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

*alerta laranja persistencia de queda de neve acima dos 1300M *


----------



## dahon (4 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *alerta laranja persistencia de queda de neve acima dos 1300M *



acho que é* aviso* que queres dizer.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> pelo radar não me parece que vá ter chuva aqui hoje....





RedeMeteo disse:


> não me parece de todo que esta previsão se concretize hoje....



Porquê? Quais são os fundamentos "científicos" que o levam a dizer que hoje não haverá chuva em Serpa?

E logo hoje que estão previstos passarem dois sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental ... 










*EDIT (21h49):* a prova ... 





alguma razão explicativa para a sua opinião
É o que dá fazer provisões sem fundamento, melhor dizendo, sem responsabilidades ...

*EDIT (05.03.2018_00h28)*: Fiquei mesmo sem resposta (não explicou cientificamente a sua opinião), o que leva-me a querer que se guia pelo censo comum e não pelo conhecimento científico. Como habitante de Serpa, sempre poderia ter adiantado alguma razão, por exemplo, poderia ter referido que a maior continentalidade e o facto de se localizar bastante para sul faz com que as superfícies frontais cheguem já bastante debilitadas a Serpa ou então que o longo trajecto que as superfícies frontais fazem até chegar a Serpa fazem com que percam grande parte da humidade, etc. Enfim, quando emitir opinião seria bom referir sempre o seu fundamento.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

A tendência dos próximos dias, previsão do Tempo para a Europa!

Mapa: Meteociel
Fonte: *Severe Weather Europe*

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/videos/2183021925254230/&show_text=0&width=474" width="474" height="476" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

E


Gerofil disse:


> Porquê? Quais são os fundamentos "científicos" que o levam a dizer que hoje não haverá chuva em Serpa?
> 
> E logo hoje que estão previstos passarem dois sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental ...
> 
> ...


esta tarde apenas acumulei 2mm.... todas as células que passaram nao duraram mais de 5 minutos...


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E a costa leste dos Estados Unidos vai levar com mais duas tempestades dessas durante a próxima semana... vai contribuir para a instabilidade cá do nosso lado.



Porquê? Tenho a ideia se calhar errada que quando há grandes tempestades na costa lestes dos EUA que aqui nem por isso, estarei enganado ?


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2018 às 01:14)

Trinity disse:


> Porquê? Tenho a ideia se calhar errada que quando há grandes tempestades na costa lestes dos EUA que aqui nem por isso, estarei enganado ?


Talvez isso não seja totalmente errado, regra geral... Tendo em conta o espaçamento relativamente habitual (ao longo das longitudes à volta do globo) à nossa latitude entre as zonas mais activas, é provável sim que em média, quando está uma zona dominante de baixo geopotencial na costa leste dos EUA, tenhamos aqui uma zona de alto geopotencial e tempo relativamente mais estável. 
Mas naturalmente isso nem é assim tão fixo e essa frequência espacial na oscilação da frente polar também varia, e nesta altura está muito mais ondulada que o habitual, portanto "cabem mais" depressões no mesmo espaço que em condições mais "standard".
Penso que alguém colocou um post sobre isso há dias, relativo a wave numbers elevados, que representa isso mesmo da frequência de ondulações nas latitudes médias ser acima do mais usual neste momento. 
Assim sendo, permite a co existência de depressões cavadas nas duas vertentes do atlântico, quando geralmente, em média, se pode dizer que "se puxa a manta para tapar dum lado destapa do outro".


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 01:24)

Obrigado, o meu comentário foi em relação à afirmação que comentei:    "vai contribuir para a instabilidade cá do nosso lado"
A meu ver as coisas não são assim, antes pelo contrário, a minha memória está cheia de situações em que estão brutais tempestades na costa leste dos EUA e aqui estamos a pastar em tempo primaveril infinito. 
Aprecio a sua resposta com a qual concordo.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2018 às 01:32)

Trinity disse:


> Obrigado, o meu comentário foi em relação à afirmação que comentei:    "vai contribuir para a instabilidade cá do nosso lado"
> A meu ver as coisas não são assim, antes pelo contrário, a minha memória está cheia de situações em que estão brutais tempestades na costa leste dos EUA e aqui estamos a pastar em tempo primaveril infinito.
> Aprecio a sua resposta com a qual concordo.


Lá está, em situações mais normais sim, as zonas dominantes de tempo estável/instável estão relativamente "estacionadas" e isso tende a acontecer, vermos animação lá e aqui "a pastar". 
Ainda assim, muitas vezes a animação por lá, particularmente se for fria, acaba por desbloquear o nosso aborrecimento alguns dias depois, quando essas vagas de frio na costa leste conseguem chegar a pleno atlântico. Quando isso acontece, obviamente nem sempre, todo esse frio em pleno oceano automaticamente tem como consequência uma dinâmica que acaba por se tornar tempestuosa e aumenta também as nossas chances de tempo mais agitado, e sim, com origem inicial nas condições americanas. 

Neste caso até está tão invulgar que é quase o frio europeu a atravessar o atlântico no sentido retrógrado, a agitar o atlântico, e a fornecer alimento para gerar tempestades à costa leste americana. Pouco vulgar pois claro! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Trinity disse:


> Obrigado, o meu comentário foi em relação à afirmação que comentei:    "vai contribuir para a instabilidade cá do nosso lado"
> A meu ver as coisas não são assim, antes pelo contrário, a minha memória está cheia de situações em que estão brutais tempestades na costa leste dos EUA e aqui estamos a pastar em tempo primaveril infinito.
> Aprecio a sua resposta com a qual concordo.


Eu não disse que era sempre assim. Estou a referir a este momento. Nos modelos é o que se vê, nascerem depressões do outro lado e despejarem frentes sucessivas aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia, esta manhã por Lisboa, desde a Alameda até à João XXI debaixo de chuva intensa e fortes rajadas de vento, cheguei ao destino como um pinto.

Lá fora o dia está cinzento, de inverno, não sei a temperatura mas a sensação é de frio.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Segundo os  modelos este padrão chuvoso parece não ter fim para já, ainda bem que continue a chuva que faz imensa falta.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Muito interessante  a previsão meteorológica de hoje com o meteorologista Pedro Reis Vieira onde mostra imagens de radar coisa que nunca tinha visto desde que se iniciou a apresentação do boletim meteorológico com um meteorologista na RTP.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

António josé Sales disse:


> Segundo os  modelos este padrão chuvoso parece não ter fim para já, ainda bem que continue a chuva que faz imensa falta.


Eu suspeito que vai entrar pela primavera, devemos ter uma primavera com chuva e trovoadas... just guessing


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não disse que era sempre assim. Estou a referir a este momento. Nos modelos é o que se vê, nascerem depressões do outro lado e despejarem frentes sucessivas aqui.



OK! Eu ontem fiquei a pensar no assunto e acho mesmo que é raro, tenho ideia que quase sempre que vejo na televisão tempestades na costa leste, aeroportos encerrados, etc, aqui está calmo, e que é raro dias como agora com cá e lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Trinity disse:


> OK! Eu ontem fiquei a pensar no assunto e acho mesmo que é raro, tenho ideia que quase sempre que vejo na televisão tempestades na costa leste, aeroportos encerrados, etc, aqui está calmo, e que é raro dias como agora com cá e lá.


Sim é raro termos a auto-estrada atlântica totalmente aberta como agora. Tudo o que entra do outro lado descarrega deste...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito interessante  a previsão meteorológica de hoje com o meteorologista Pedro Reis Vieira onde mostra imagens de radar coisa que nunca tinha visto desde que se iniciou a apresentação do boletim meteorológico com um meteorologista na RTP.




Muito bom, estamos a evoluir parece-me


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

O radar está a ter falhas...


----------



## Intruso (5 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito interessante  a previsão meteorológica de hoje com o meteorologista Pedro Reis Vieira onde mostra imagens de radar coisa que nunca tinha visto desde que se iniciou a apresentação do boletim meteorológico com um meteorologista na RTP.


Parece milagre o que eu vou dizer mas finalmente a RTP e o IPMA estão de parabéns pela excelente previsão de tempo que nos presentearam! 
Agora pergunto: pode ser sempre assim?


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 13:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu suspeito que vai entrar pela primavera, devemos ter uma primavera com chuva e trovoadas... just guessing


Eu já tinha avisado que março ia ser chuvoso e que abril poderá ir pelo mesmo caminho ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

joselamego disse:


> Eu já tinha avisado que março ia ser chuvoso e que abril poderá ir pelo mesmo caminho !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Abril águas mil... esperemos!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

joselamego disse:


> Eu já tinha avisado que março ia ser chuvoso e que abril poderá ir pelo mesmo caminho !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Abril chuvoso não admira, pelo menos desde que sou vivo a única excepção foi mesmo o miserável ano passado .


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Intruso disse:


> Parece milagre o que eu vou dizer mas finalmente a RTP e o IPMA estão de parabéns pela excelente previsão de tempo que nos presentearam!
> Agora pergunto: pode ser sempre assim?



Se calhar depende dos meteorologistas, sem dúvida que este senhor e a Maria João frada são os mais dedicados.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 14:19)

Para dados relativos à temperatura clicar aqui.


----------



## JCARL (5 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

O ano de 2018 arrisca-se a ficar na história quanto a precipitações registadas no mês de Março, a confirmar-se as previsões dos modelos.
Na estação do Inag em Vila Velha de Ródão, o maior registo quanto a Março é:
- Ano: 1956
- Início do evento: 17/18 (09:00) com 19,4 mm - Total: 19,4 mm
- Fim do evento: 30/31 (09:00) com 14,6 mm - Total: 210,8 mm


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Pessoal ouçam a emissão na rádio *TSF* por volta das 19:30 o Márcio Santos do Meteo trás-os-montes vai falar em directo sobre a instabilidade que nos tem afectado.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Excelente profissionalismo da Meteorologista Maria João Frada como aliás sempre nos habituou. Muito calma e ponderada na hora de falar com a comunicação social e sem se deixar cair nas "armadilhas" das perguntas de certos Jornalistas, nomeadamente da CMTV. Oxalá, fosse transversal a toda a sua classe profissional.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

António josé Sales disse:


> Pessoal ouçam a emissão na rádio *TSF* por volta das 19:30 o Márcio Santos do Meteo trás-os-montes vai falar em directo sobre a instabilidade que nos tem afectado.



@Meteo Trás-os-Montes depois publica a intervenção


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

criz0r disse:


> Excelente profissionalismo da Meteorologista Maria João Frada como aliás sempre nos habituou. Muito calma e ponderada na hora de falar com a comunicação social e sem se deixar cair nas "armadilhas" das perguntas de certos Jornalistas, nomeadamente da CMTV. Oxalá, fosse transversal a toda a sua classe profissional.



Algum dia, quiçá, a RTP permitirá nos boletins meteo do continente o que baniu no boletim meteo dos Açores: Um resumo global das condições do dia anterior. Não me parece que seja exagero escrever que aqui fizeram uma abominação.

Escrito isto, e infelizmente, o IPMA continua a ser uma instituição atrasada e disfuncional, sendo que o orçamento não é desculpa. As redes sociais do IPMA são uma vergonha, não há grande entrosamento entre a delegação do continente e a dos Açores (parece que se vive em países diferentes) e eu continuo a só ver (bem mal tenho que acrescentar) 5 ilhas (faltam pelo menos mais 5) nos mapas meteorológicos do Atlântico.

Sim, eu sei, as críticas são repetitivas e recorrentes mas que fazer? É preciso continuar a escrever o óbvio na esperança de que ocorram mudanças


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 17:06)




----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

Orion disse:


> não há grande entrosamento entre a delegação do continente e a dos Açores (parece que se vive em países diferentes) e eu continuo a só ver (bem mal tenho que acrescentar) 5 ilhas (faltam pelo menos mais 5) nos mapas meteorológicos do Atlântico.



Concordo contigo, quem ouvir os Meteorologistas de parte a parte parece que estamos a falar de outro País. O IPMA ao longo destes anos, tem vindo a fazer um esforço notório  ao nível da comunicação com o público. Existem ainda alguns métodos que permanecem um pouco "arcaicos", mas de uma maneira geral já se começa a ver alguma evolução.
Não sei se o termo "elitista" será o mais correcto, mas parece-me que por iniciativa própria a instituição sempre optou por se manter um pouco "fechada" do exterior. 
Eu continuo a ser da opinião, que se deviam dar nem que fossem 5 minutos de tempo de antena aos Meteorologistas do IPMA independentemente da Estação de Televisão, de forma a fomentar uma relação de maior proximidade com o público em geral. Talvez as barbaridades de "Mini Tornados", "Furacões de Fogo" ou Trombas D'água fossem de uma vez por todas banidas da cultura geral dos Portugueses.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

mais 3 sistemas frontais até domingo...

infelizmente a corrente de oeste está a afrouxar. 

A ver o impacto da explosão da depressão de sexta-sábado. As quantidades de precipitação estão a aumentar em todas as saídas.


----------



## Sandie (6 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

criz0r disse:


> Concordo contigo, quem ouvir os Meteorologistas de parte a parte parece que estamos a falar de outro País. O IPMA ao longo destes anos, tem vindo a fazer um esforço notório  ao nível da comunicação com o público. Existem ainda alguns métodos que permanecem um pouco "arcaicos", mas de uma maneira geral já se começa a ver alguma evolução.
> Não sei se o termo "elitista" será o mais correcto, mas parece-me que por iniciativa própria a instituição sempre optou por se manter um pouco "fechada" do exterior.
> Eu continuo a ser da opinião, que se deviam dar nem que fossem 5 minutos de tempo de antena aos Meteorologistas do IPMA independentemente da Estação de Televisão, de forma a fomentar uma relação de maior proximidade com o público em geral. Talvez as barbaridades de "Mini Tornados", "Furacões de Fogo" ou Trombas D'água fossem de uma vez por todas banidas da cultura geral dos Portugueses.



"Furacões de Fogo" ??? Wow essa nunca tinha ouvido ...


----------



## JCARL (6 Mar 2018 às 01:45)

Orion disse:


> Algum dia, quiçá, a RTP permitirá nos boletins meteo do continente o que baniu no boletim meteo dos Açores: Um resumo global das condições do dia anterior. Não me parece que seja exagero escrever que aqui fizeram uma abominação.
> 
> Escrito isto, e infelizmente, o IPMA continua a ser uma instituição atrasada e disfuncional, sendo que o orçamento não é desculpa. As redes sociais do IPMA são uma vergonha, não há grande entrosamento entre a delegação do continente e a dos Açores (parece que se vive em países diferentes) e eu continuo a só ver (bem mal tenho que acrescentar) 5 ilhas (faltam pelo menos mais 5) nos mapas meteorológicos do Atlântico.
> 
> Sim, eu sei, as críticas são repetitivas e recorrentes mas que fazer? É preciso continuar a escrever o óbvio na esperança de que ocorram mudanças


O "Orion" tem razão, mas... esqueceu-se (penso eu) de pôr o dedo na ferida.

Qual é a razão de haver em Portugal várias entidades a gerir redes meteorológicas? Ninguém sabe.

Se não então vejamos:
- O *IPMA *tem uma rede com cobertura quase nacional. Funciona como funciona! A culpa dizem-nos que é a falta de recursos materiais e humanos.
- A *APA* tem uma rede também com cobertura quase nacional. Funciona? Não. Curiosamente, o seu sistema *SNIRH *contém o seguinte dizer na parte inferior da página inicial: "_O Serviço SNIRH foi premiado pelo Instituto de Informática (Prémio Descartes 1997). O programa Rios-SVARH recebeu o 3.° Prémio, na categoria de Gestão, do Concurso de Software 2003 da Microsoft. O SNIRH participa activamente no Banco Internacional de Objetos Educacionais. ..._". Aquilo que podia ser um serviço de excelência, está praticamente paralisado por falta de verba para garantir a manutenção. A que é feita e contratada é por períodos pequenos, com o resultado de séries de dados históricos serem interrompidos, perdendo-se assim todo oseu valor.
- As *DRAP*'s (Direcções Regionais de Agricultura e Pescas), tem também redes de cobertura regional. Funcionam? Em parte sim, em parte não. Motivo? Falte de verba para aquisição de novas estações e reparação das actuais, para além de não disporem de pessoal para acorrer a todas as situações. Se calhar, tem somente 1 pessoa dedicada para o efeito.

O resultado é o que vemos. Recursos a produzir dados nas mesmas zonas do território em excesso e com carência ou mesmo ausência noutras zonas, que se estivessem a funcionar numa única entidade fornecessem um produto melhor de serviço público com menos gastos.

Não esquecer que nestes três exemplos que os ministérios envolvidos são apenas 2 (Ministério de Agricultura, Desenvolvimento Rural e Pescas e o Ministério do Ambiente. Desculpem agora temos o das Pescas).
Mas poderia-mos ainda acrescentar os dados da REN, das Universidades, dos Institutos Politécnicos e do Instituto Hidrográfico.

Um bom exemplo na minha modesta opinião de contribuinte é o da MeteoGalicia - Meteorologia da Galiza do Governo Regional (se calhar não é perfeito).

Por fim, e desculpem o alongar, e noutra área diferente mas não tão desligada do assunto.
Porque carga de água, num país que o Cadastro Geométrico não está completo existem 2 entidades a produzir cartografia?

Somos assim tão ricos?


----------



## Cinza (6 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

CHUVA COM CONGELAÇÃO (27 FEV 2018) – *TEM FOTOGRAFIAS PARA PARTILHAR?*







2018-03-06 (IPMA)



No passado dia 27 de fevereiro de 2018, o continente foi afetado por um fenómeno pouco frequente em território nacional – a ocorrência de chuva com congelação.

Este fenómeno consiste na congelação sobre estruturas que se encontram a temperaturas negativas (telhados, árvores, etc, …) de precipitação que ocorre na forma liquida (ver exemplo na figura 1).

Esta situação ocorre quando num local existe junto à superfície uma massa de ar frio (e com temperaturas abaixo de 0 °C) e sobre esse local se aproxima uma superfície frontal quente que origina precipitação, e que apresenta temperaturas mais elevadas (e acima de 0 °C) em níveis superiores.

Todos os utilizadores da informação meteorológica do IPMA são convidados a partilhar fotografias deste evento, incluindo a sua localização exata através da área da *comunidade IPMA* em *www.ipma.pt*, diretamente através do endereço *http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/* ou através da *APP do IPMA em “ENVIAR OBSERVAÇÃO”*.

Esta informação será útil para uma melhor caracterização deste fenómeno, visto que a sua identificação fotográfica é a única forma de confirmar a sua ocorrência numa escala espacial fina.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/chuva-gelada.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Os modelos estão a prever uma depressão bastante cavada para o próximo fim de semana. É um evento a seguir...



Os media nacionais irão depressa referir-se à tempestade do século


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Modelos com mais 300mm nos proximos 10 dias... Promete este Março...


----------



## tone (6 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Modelos com mais 300mm nos proximos 10 dias... Promete este Março...


E temperatura? Nível atual ou com subida?
Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6031...climaticas-diz-especialista?seccao=Portugal_i

Como tem chovido mais, lá vem as alterações climáticas e o aquecimento global.  Se chove demais é as alterações climáticas e existe secas é alterações climáticas, eu quando tinha 15/16 anos vi um tornado passar por cima da casa onde estava nos arredores de Olhão e ninguém disse que eram as alterações climáticas. Se vier algum ano como 1989/1990 podem dizer que isto nunca esteve pior.

Tornados agora existem mais? Ou será que os meios de gravação/divulgar são diferentes do que há 20 anos atrás?


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Quando era puto ouvia o meu tio avô falar de eventos extremos do passado, no Algarve sempre houve tornados ao longo da costa, são conhecidos como espojinhos. Levavam telhas, cabanas de pescadores, estufas de plástico. Também havia cheias monumentais em que o Rio Guadiana transbordava, é o Rio gilao em 89 até levou parte da Ponte medieval.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

Os modelos estão de acordo: entre Sexta e Domingo, PT continental será afectado por uma *vigorosa depressão* a W/NW da PI. Ainda é um pouco cedo para determinar a sua trajectória e intensidade com muita exactidão, mas GFS e ECMWF estão muito similares, colocando o centro depressionário a passar muito perto da costa galega, com pressão entre *965/970 hPa*.






*Consequências:*
- Precipitação moderada a forte generalizada em todo o continente.
- Vento forte a muito forte no litoral e terras altas (50/70 km/h com rajadas entre 100/120 km/h)
- Ondulação muito forte para toda a costa ocidental, com alturas significativas entre 7 a 9 metros, com alturas máximas a poderem atingir os 15 metros.






A ondulação será inicialmente de W/SW com 3 a 4 metros, mas aquando o pico da mesma já a direcção terá rodado para NW, poupando assim as zonas mais atingidas a semana passada (Algarve e Arrábida). As marés desta vez serão muito curtas, o que atenua possíveis consequências, mas muita atenção aos pontos mais sensíveis da costa ocidental pois a ondulação será enorme. O IPMA irá certamente lançar aviso *vermelho* de norte a sul do país.


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2018 às 19:50)

Claro que estou a ser seletivo mas ainda assim é uma colossal anomalia (negativa).






A atmosfera está (metaforicamente) invertida.


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

*Seca. Vacas magras e plantações perdidas. O que falta para a cidade olhar para o campo?*


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

qwerl disse:


> Se fossem só 300mm


e a zona com mais seca é aquela onde está prevista menos precipitação... apenas 50mm


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e a zona com mais seca é aquela onde está prevista menos precipitação... apenas 50mm


Verdade! Infelizmente assim parece ser! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2018 às 00:59)

ainda está a tempo de desagravar no entanto os modelos continuam a afinar por mau tempo no próximo fim de semana. 

Vento forte acima dos 100kmh de rajada e ondulação forte acima dos 6 metros.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 08:39)

Mensagem de Vítor Baía :

Possível temporal no fim de semana 

A chuva vai continuar a cair de forma persistente e vai intensificar-se a partir de Sexta-feira. Não há rio ou ribeira que fique com pouco caudal, não há barragem ou charco que fique com pouca água. Deixem passar a semana e depois vão verificar. Para além da chuva vamos ter temporal de vento no fim de semana.

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/previsao-geral/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e a zona com mais seca é aquela onde está prevista menos precipitação... apenas 50mm



Quanto a isso não há nada a fazer, o Sudeste Alentejano sempre foi e sempre será a região com menos precipitação do País... Com toda a certeza não querias ter aí os 600mm que essa previsão indica para as terras altas do Minho pois não? Há que ter noção da realidade climática de cada região.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Queria ter pelo menos 200MM


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Mar 2018 às 12:31)

Pois, eu também queria que ver neve à porta de casa...


----------



## S Pimenta (7 Mar 2018 às 13:53)

*O ICON dá 960 milibars!*







*E o GFS 951 milibars!*






Será que estão a delirar ou isto vai ser mesmo sério?! Eu a pensar que o pior do Inverno já se passou a semana passada, e afinal ainda vamos levar com outra ainda pior?!


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

S Pimenta disse:


> *O ICON dá 960 milibars!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tem calma, não entrar em pânico. Esses modelos até podem prever valores dessa ordem, mas a parte mais perigosa da depressão, passará de raspão. 
Vamos seguindo com calma e estar atento aos modelos e as previsões do IPMA.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (7 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

Vem aí uma descarga bastante espalhada...


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

S Pimenta disse:


> Será que estão a delirar ou isto vai ser mesmo sério?! Eu a pensar que o pior do Inverno já se passou a semana passada, e afinal ainda vamos levar com outra ainda pior?!



É melhor ver o vento do que a pressão central. Problemas com as rajadas deve ser para o lado espanhol. Já a ondulação elevada vai ser mais generalizada.


----------



## fog (7 Mar 2018 às 14:38)

Trinity disse:


> Juro que queria evitar isto mas agora ficou feio


Então porquê?! O nosso amigo diz que as "tirou" no domingo, mais nada. Quer dizer, portanto, que as tirou da Internet. Assim sendo, o problema da autoria creio ficar resolvido. Certo?


Thomar disse:


> Vamos seguindo com calma e estar atento aos modelos e as previsões do IPMA.


Tem toda a razão, o IPMA nas suas previsões de hoje, realizadas às 12h33, é muito contido. Fosse a situação alarmante e já teríamos alertas, pelo menos um alerta amarelo. Ora nada disso acontece.


----------



## slbgdt (7 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

MSantos disse:


> Quanto a isso não há nada a fazer, o Sudeste Alentejano sempre foi e sempre será a região com menos precipitação do País... Com toda a certeza não querias ter aí os 600mm que essa previsão indica para as terras altas do Minho pois não? Há que ter noção da realidade climática de cada região.



Sem falar nos problemas que precipitação como cai cá provocaria em zonas menos preparadas/adaptadas a muita precipitação


----------



## Bastien (7 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

O IPMA é  contido e muito bem, basta ouvir as declarações da meteorologista a um dos canais de televisão, porque ainda não há certezas, nem da localização nem do trajecto definitivo da depressão. Umas centenas de km para a esquerda ou para a direita faz toda a diferença. Nada de alarmismos antecipados e aguardar pelo desenvolvimento da mesma

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Queria ter pelo menos 200MM


Bom já não diria tanto, agora 50mm's parece-me realmente muito pouco.
Não existem nem locais bons nem locais menos bons para chover, tudo é a mesma coisa, agora volto a referir 50 mm's é pouquíssimo


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Queria ter pelo menos 200MM



Isto na meteorologia não funciona por quereres! 

Se querias ter precipitações mais frequentes e intensas devias ir viver para o Minho, fundavas o MeteoMinho e levavas as estações para lá! (estou a brincar não leves a mal)!  

Agora um pouco mais a sério, cada região tem a sua realidade climática e é natural chover pouco aí. As médias anuais devem rondar os 500mm em Serpa (ou menos).


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Bastien disse:


> O IPMA é  contido e muito bem, basta ouvir as declarações da meteorologista a um dos canais de televisão, porque *ainda não há certezas, nem da localização nem do trajecto definitivo da depressão. Umas centenas de km para a esquerda ou para a direita faz toda a diferença. Nada de alarmismos antecipados e aguardar pelo desenvolvimento da mesma*
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


Está a sair a run das 12h do GFS e parece-me que a depressão está mais a norte, boas notícias, principalmente em relação ao vento.


----------



## AMFC (7 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Esta depressão muito cavada poderá ser algo semelhante à Gong ? Essa ficou-me na memória devidos à intensidade das rajadas e duração temporal das mesmas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

AMFC disse:


> Esta depressão muito cavada poderá ser algo semelhante à Gong ? Essa ficou-me na memória devidos à intensidade das rajadas e duração temporal das mesmas.


O núcleo do Gong passou na Galiza. Esta depressão está mais a norte:
Comparação...
Gong:





e a dita depressão prevista pelo GFS...o ECM mete-a mais a sul.





Ainda é incerto! Mas se a posição fosse idêntica à do Gong, podia ser mais grave...

Dispenso totalmente o vento, quanto mais longe estiver melhor é, desde que continue a trazer boa precipitação, tal como está previsto.


----------



## S Pimenta (7 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

*A nova RUN (12H UTC) do ICON baixou ainda mais para 956mb!

E o pico do vento será no final da sexta-feira para sábado*


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2018 às 19:56)

O Arpege está bastante interessante. Há 2 vórtices _secundários_ dentro do núcleo _principal_.


----------



## lm1960 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:55)

Boas,

Vamos a ver se é desta que o Tejo volta ao normal.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

E é isto. Os indígenas nomeiam mas os estrangeiros é que informam. Depois há confusões como esta:


Fica-se à espera do comunicado do IPMA relativamente à _depressão_ Félix.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Então, os tornados não têm nomes?  

No dia 28, tivemos a Andreia, no passado dia 4 tivemos o Ben-Hur. 
O próximo tornado terá o nome de Carol.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

Orion disse:


> Fica-se à espera do comunicado do IPMA relativamente à _depressão_ Félix.










A lista vai assim...

Tempestades Ana e Bruno - nomeadas por IM's estrangeiros e a designação foi mantida em PT;

Tempestades Carmen e David - pouco noticiadas, passaram longe;

Depressões (no estrangeiro tempestades) Emma e Félix - Porque as depressões que vêm do estrangeiro são mais intensas.


----------



## cookie (8 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, mas a torneira não desliga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que horror... Sem um ou dois dias de sol pelo meio, isso deprime qualquer um...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

cookie disse:


> Que horror... Sem um ou dois dias de sol pelo meio, isso deprime qualquer um...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não deprime nada ....
O sol há de vir...
Precisamos de chuva ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

Venha ela que bem é precisa!
eu adoro dias de chuva, por mim podia chover durante semanas seguidas no inverno. Mas isso sou eu 
Temos bastante tempo para sol e bom tempo, como se viu no ano passado (em excesso até)


----------



## Marco pires (8 Mar 2018 às 01:24)

situação a 5 de março


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 07:31)

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2018-03-07 21:01:00 e2018-03-11
 23:59:00

Assunto: Informação Especial -

 Depressão FELIX

No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, o IPMA após emitir aviso laranja de rajada para a ilha da Madeira, nomeou FELIX a depressão que se localiza a norte do arquipélago dos Açores. 

Assim, prevê-se que a depressão FELIX, às 00 horas do dia 9 de março de 2018, se encontre centrada em 47N 24W, a norte do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 979 hPa. 

Esta depressão irá afetar mais diretamente Portugal, Espanha e a parte oeste de França, seguindo depois a sua trajetória na direção nordeste para as ilhas Britânicas. 

Espera-se que os efeitos mais significativos em Portugal sejam vento forte e agitação marítima forte. 

A influência desta depressão em Portugal será sentida nas zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional. 

Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2018-03-07 21:01:28

Ministério do Mar

Instituto Portugues do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. 
Rua C do Aeroporto de Lisboa
1749-077 Lisboa - Portugal

Tel.351)218447000
Fax.351)218402370

info@ipma.pt
http://www.ipma.pt

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2018-03-08 00:00:00 e2018-03-11 23:59:00.

Assunto: Chuva, vento e agitação marítima forte em Portugal continental e arquipélago da Madeira

A partir do final do dia de hoje, quarta-feira, a aproximação de ondulações frontais associadas a depressões cavadas irão afetar diretamente o continente e a Madeira, originando precipitação, que será por vezes forte e persistente, podendo mesmo ser acompanhada de trovoada e queda de granizo, em especial a partir do dia 9. O vento irá aumentar de intensidade, esperando-se que atinja os valores de rajada até 90 km/h, que serão até 110 km/h nas terras altas, tanto na Madeira como no continente, em especial no dia 9. 

Consequentemente, haverá um aumento da agitação marítima. No continente, a partir de dia 10, prevê-se ondulação de sudoeste com altura significativa entre 5 e 6 metros, podendo atingir 8 metros no dia 11, domingo. No arquipélago da Madeira, as ondas terão uma altura significativa entre 4 a 5 metros de oeste a partir de dia 09, aumentando para 5 a 6 metros dia 11. 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2018-03-07 13:15:28

Ministério do Mar

Instituto Portugues do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. 
Rua C do Aeroporto de Lisboa
1749-077 Lisboa - Portugal



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Mar 2018 às 07:44)

Já  que afinal  a lei da compensação existe, quando vier o AA vai ser para ficar por aqui até novembro 

O ano passado por está altura já tínhamos registado 27 °c!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

Mais uma dose de vento e precipitação abundante nos próximos dias,


----------



## Marco pires (8 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

Até ao momento temos já uma parte substancial do território com Capacidade de Campo, e já não existe Ponto de Emurchecimento Permanente, o que é excelente.
A zona de Beja é a que ainda tem valores algo inferiores a 50% mas as perspectivas são boas.
Penso que o Índice SPI já reflecte de maneira evidente um desagravamento ou até mesmo a inexistência de seca em toda a região norte e centro litoral e redução significativa no resto do território.
De salientar que á medida que mais território atinge a Capacidade de Campo, deixa de haver retenção de água, o que é essencial para alimentar as barragens e repor cursos de água.
Excelente final de fevereiro e início de março para o nosso país


----------



## AMFC (8 Mar 2018 às 16:31)

Regressado agora de Évora é impressionante a mudança verificada desde a minha ultima ida no final de Janeiro.
Agora está tudo verde, campos alagados, a vida regressou, os animais voltaram aos pastos. É incrível a resposta da natureza quando se criam as condições necessárias.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

Avisos do IPMA, por chuva, vento, e agitação marítima:


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 17:33)

AMFC disse:


> Regressado agora de Évora é impressionante a mudança verificada desde a minha ultima ida no final de Janeiro.
> Agora está tudo verde, campos alagados, a vida regressou, os animais voltaram aos pastos. É incrível a resposta da natureza quando se criam as condições necessárias.


A água é vida, todos dependemos dela ! 
A natureza nada fez por acaso, ela retira, mas retribui com carinho e ternura ( para os homens, animais , árvores, plantas, etc ) .....
.........
Já agora feliz dia da mulher a todas as mulheres do fórum meteo e do mundo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Uma chamada de atenção só para o seguinte tópico:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/relatos-de-granizo-radar-de-arouca.9709/

Obrigado!


----------



## AMFC (9 Mar 2018 às 09:20)

E chove.....chove..... mas que grande Março
Alguém sabe qual o Março mais chuvoso de sempre em Lisboa e qual o valor ? Obrigado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

Kraliv disse:


> Escreve-se... *Chovido*



Muito obrigado @Kraliv É bom termos quem nos corrige, ao estilo Edite Estrela.



Kraliv disse:


> forum



Mas cuidado que, quando se corrige, arriscamos a ser corrigidos: É *Fórum*, não forum. A não ser que sejas romano e fales latim 

Somos humanos, erramos. Mas, para os pontapés no Português que normalmente lemos no fórum, creio que arranjas-te só "lenha para te queimares"...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Mar 2018 às 11:29)

'arranjaste'

'Olha que agora é que arranjaste um 31'.

'Estamos outra vez atrasados porque tu arranjas-te sempre à última da hora'.

E podem corrigir-me à vontade se meter a pata na poça. Se não me tivessem corrigido insistentemente desde os 5 ou 6 anos, seria praticamente analfabeta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2018 às 11:52)

Chuva para dar e vender sem parar!
Que lindo é viver no Reino Unido!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mar 2018 às 11:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Chuva para dar e vender sem parar!
> Que lindo é viver no Reino Unido!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Chove 2 semanas e já passamos de Marrocos a Reino Unido...mas que promoção


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chove 2 semanas e já passamos de Marrocos a Reino Unido...mas que promoção



Afinal, também chove no deserto e eu a pensar que nunca mais choveria por aqui, todos os dias isto ia ficar um deserto e lá foi o desejo do deserto por água abaixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

*Mau tempo: Ondas excecionalmente fortes vão atingir costa de Portugal*
9 mar 2018 12:25

A Marinha e a Autoridade Marítima Nacional alertaram hoje para o agravamento do estado do mar nos próximos dias, com a previsão de uma ondulação "excecionalmente" forte na noite de sábado e manhã de domingo.

Em conferência de imprensa, o tenente Quaresma dos Santos, do Instituto Hidrográfico, avançou que este tipo de ondulação é "excecional" e só ocorre "duas ou três vezes por ano", o que leva a que algumas barras que tradicionalmente não são fechadas venham a encerrar.

O tenente Quaresma dos Santos adiantou que o pico da agitação marítima vai ocorrer na noite de sábado e madrugada de domingo, atingindo toda a costa Oeste, sendo o Algarve a região menos afetada.

O mesmo responsável disse que as ondas vão alcançar, durante esse período, 10 metros de altura, podendo chegar aos 15 metros.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...nalmente-fortes-vao-atingir-costa-de-portugal


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Do Jornal de Notícias:
«A Marinha e a Autoridade Marítima Nacional estão a alertar para o agravamento das condições do estado do mar nos próximos dias, com ondas entre os 8 e os 12 metros, "excepcionalmente" forte na noite de sábado e manhã de domingo».
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...m-ondulacao-entre-08-a-12-metros-9172911.html


----------



## Tonton (9 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Muito vento e mais a caminho...


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 13:35)

A frente está quase a acabar de passar por aqui e olhando para o satélite deve demorar até voltar a chover, além de parecer que a instabilidade vai para o Norte apenas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chove 2 semanas e já passamos de Marrocos a Reino Unido...mas que promoção


Caro coldpt apenas um desabafo de alguém que não gosta de chuva....
Contudo nestas duas  semanas como refere já choveu mais que o ano de 2017!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Mais chuva a caminho para todo o país ( logo noite 21/22 h ) 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

Março vai assim:











(observação vs climatologia)


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Caro coldpt apenas um desabafo de alguém que não gosta de chuva....
> Contudo nestas duas  semanas como refere já choveu mais que o ano de 2017!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mais que o ano todo de 2017? Só se for no Sul...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

AMFC disse:


> E chove.....chove..... mas que grande Março
> Alguém sabe qual o Março mais chuvoso de sempre em Lisboa e qual o valor ? Obrigado.



Março de 2013 possivelmente, *239,6 mm* em Lisboa.

A falar nele, parece que estamos a ter uma repetição de Março de 2013, os modelos só vêem estabilização do AA só lá para o final do mês. Nesse ano ocorrereu o mesmo, NAO extremamente negativa. Um fenómeno que até o IPMA salientou no relatório, é que a partir de 2000 tem ocorrido mais episódios de NAO muito negativa, tendo havido um período entre 1980 e 2000 com NAO muito estável ou positiva. Os dois anos com NAO mais negativa desde 1960 foram após 2000. Este ano é mais um e se calhar é outro recorde.

_Março águas mil?_ O cenário deste século parece prever um final de Inverno mais chuvoso (se formos meteorologicamente corretos, a Primavera já começou), agora se tem ou não a ver com as alterações climáticas, cada um que faça a sua pesquisa e chegue à sua conclusão.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> os modelos só vêem estabilização do AA só lá para o final do mês



Isso se não continuarem a adiá-lo como têm feito nos últimos dias.
Espero que o anticiclone fique bem longe por muito tempo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

O AA ainda não virá ! 
O mês de março será Rain Rain Rain 
Algum frio : cold !
Abril : caixinha de surpresas! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

joselamego disse:


> O AA ainda não virá !
> O mês de março será Rain Rain Rain
> Algum frio : cold !
> Abril : caixinha de surpresas!
> ...


Se Abril for a caixa de surpresas do ano passado (Abril mais seco desde 1931), por favor cancelem


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se Abril for a caixa de surpresas do ano passado (Abril mais seco desde 1931), por favor cancelem


Que mês horrível! Foi mesmo o mês de Abril mais seco de sempre, mesmo em anos de seca, Abril sempre teve chuva e trovoadas. Não fosse o último dia e tinha acabado com 0mm.  Espero que tenha sido uma excepção.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Que mês horrível! Foi mesmo o mês de Abril mais seco de sempre, mesmo em anos de seca, Abril sempre teve chuva e trovoadas. Não fosse o último dia e tinha acabado com 0mm.  Espero que tenha sido uma excepção.


Acredito que foi mesmo uma excepção... Abril não costuma ser seco, acredito que este ano será o oposto do ano passado.


----------



## S Pimenta (9 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

Alguem que percebe melhor do que eu que me ajude a esclarecer...

Pelo que me parece nos modelos são 2 depressões a juntar-se numa só, certo? Isto é como quando 2 furacões se unem num só? (talvez esteja a dar um exemplo exagerado) Como é fenómeno se chama?

E esta depressão bastate cavada surgem uma Ciclogénese explosiva, mas uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra? Ou também ajuda à "festa"?


Estofex esta a prever pelo que entendi a partir da meia noite de sábado na zona norte de Portugal e Espanha (galiza) a entrada da frente fria o que vai gerar trovoada e possibilidade de tornados...

Fonte https://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/pol...e=2018031006_201803081522_1_stormforecast.xml

While flooding is the main risk, any supercell that forms may produce a tornado in this environment of low cloud bases and strong low-level shear.
After 00 UTC, the cold front will enter Portugal and Galicia from the west. A convective line may form and may produce severe wind gusts (in conjunction with tight pressure gradients).

Muito grato pelos esclerecimentos!


----------



## Tonton (9 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

S Pimenta disse:


> Alguem que percebe melhor do que eu que me ajude a esclarecer...
> 
> Pelo que me parece nos modelos são 2 depressões a juntar-se numa só, certo? Isto é como quando 2 furacões se unem num só? (talvez esteja a dar um exemplo exagerado) Como é fenómeno se chama?
> 
> ...



Não me parece que estejam a juntar 2 depressões, antes pelo contrário, é uma que se subdivide em 2 núcleos:






O que tem provocado os actuais temporais são as frentes e os vales em altitude que têm passado:






Não há nenhuma analogia com junções de furacões / ciclones (nem sequer sei de nenhuma que tenha ocorrido), a gravidade tem mais a ver com factores com a pressão em altitudes superiores, onde há um núcleo cavado:






Fala-se de Ciclogénese explosiva quando há uma grande descida de pressão no centro em muito curto espaço de tempo (do estilo 30mb em 12 horas).


----------



## S Pimenta (9 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

O estofex fala em uma linha de instabilidade pelas 00 utc, onde anda ela?


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

E para quem vai voar amanhã às 18h da tarde? Pode haver problemas ? Adiar de voo? Ou a essa hora estará tudo mais calmo?


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> O estofex fala em uma linha de instabilidade pelas 00 utc, onde anda ela?


Parece haver qualquer coisa ao largo da costa no satélite mas muito mal definido e mesmo no radar é possível observar algumas células, mas fracas. Tem sido bastante notável ao longo do dia que as células ganham força em terra...
Entretanto, ao largo do litoral sul, está-se a formar algo.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

c0ldPT disse:


> O estofex fala em uma linha de instabilidade pelas 00 utc, onde anda ela?
















> After 00 UTC, *the cold front* will enter Portugal and Galicia from the west. A convective line may form and may produce severe wind gusts (in conjunction with tight pressure gradients)


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Orion disse:


>


Esperava mais...ou será que ainda se vai formar?


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 00:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> O estofex fala em uma linha de instabilidade pelas 00 utc, onde anda ela?



De facto isso é muito estranho, mas não são os únicos, as cartas de superfície do Met Office e da NOAA davam conta da dita frente fria por estas horas, estranho ainda é sempre o grande desfasamento entre a tipologia e horários das frentes que as cartas da NOAA mostram comparativamente ao Met-Office e a curto prazo. 

Relativamente à dita frente, diria que está atrasada e aparentemente encontra-se ainda em evolução no satélite, até porque há ali uma grande definição entre uma massa de ar frio que deverá entretanto organizar-se em frentes oclusas e uma massa de ar quente húmida resultante do rio atmosférico que nos tem afetado. Para além disso eles dizem "*After *00 UTC, the cold front will enter Portugal and Galicia from the west."


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto isso é muito estranho, mas não são os únicos, as cartas de superfície do Met Office e da NOAA davam conta da dita frente fria por estas horas, estranho ainda é sempre o grande desfasamento entre a tipologia e horários das frentes que as cartas da NOAA mostram comparativamente ao Met-Office e a curto prazo.
> 
> Relativamente à dita frente, diria que está atrasada e aparentemente encontra-se ainda em evolução no satélite, até porque há ali uma grande definição entre uma massa de ar frio que deverá entretanto organizar-se em frentes oclusas e uma massa de ar quente húmida resultante do rio atmosférico que nos tem afetado. Para além disso eles dizem "*After *00 UTC, the cold front will enter Portugal and Galicia from the west."


Pois já tinha reparado nessa massa nebulosa que me parecia uma frente fria mas não acreditei pois julgava que ela estaria já aqui por volta das 00H


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

jamestorm disse:


> E para quem vai voar amanhã às 18h da tarde? Pode haver problemas ? Adiar de voo? Ou a essa hora estará tudo mais calmo?



Como passageiro, a responsabilidade de sair ou adiar a saída no horário establecido é competência do comandante uma vez avaliadas as condições no momento.

Como piloto, a mesma coisa. Avaliar as condições no momento para o tipo de aeronave e decidir.

Esperam-se aguaceiros fortes e vento forte de oeste durante a parte final da noite de sábado e madrugada-manhã de domingo.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto isso é muito estranho, mas não são os únicos, as cartas de superfície do Met Office e da NOAA davam conta da dita frente fria por estas horas, estranho ainda é sempre o grande desfasamento entre a tipologia e horários das frentes que as cartas da NOAA mostram comparativamente ao Met-Office e a curto prazo.



O MO exagera na quantidade de frentes que assinala nas cartas mas desta vez há consenso  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public.../SurfacePressureChart/Item/ProductId/65956638

A frente está sobre o continente. Essa mancha nebulosa parece-me ar mais saturado em altitude que eventualmente pode até contribuir para convecção mas não faz parte do evento principal.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 01:10)

Obrigado, vamos ver o que nos reserva a essa hora. Não é para mim, mas um familiar.



Agreste disse:


> Como passageiro, a responsabilidade de sair ou adiar a saída no horário establecido é competência do comandante uma vez avaliadas as condições no momento.
> 
> Como piloto, a mesma coisa. Avaliar as condições no momento para o tipo de aeronave e decidir.
> 
> Esperam-se aguaceiros fortes e vento forte de oeste durante a parte final da noite de sábado e madrugada-manhã de domingo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 01:24)

Orion disse:


> O MO exagera na quantidade de frentes que assinala nas cartas mas desta vez há consenso  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public.../SurfacePressureChart/Item/ProductId/65956638
> 
> A frente está sobre o continente. Essa mancha nebulosa parece-me ar mais saturado em altitude que eventualmente pode até contribuir para convecção mas não faz parte do evento principal.



Pois eu só a assinalo devido à grande fronteira que se estabelece entre massas de ar. Se efetivamente se trata desse conjunto de linhas de instabilidade visíveis no radar, diria que é uma frente pouco definida e algo estranha, mal se percebe onde começam e acabam os setores quente e frio, já para não falar que aquilo que vem na sua retaguarda em larga escala é uma massa de ar quente (tudo bem vê-se ali uma pequena área de ar mais frio antes da dita frente, mas pronto deve ser o suficiente), do mesmo modo que o ar frio começou a entrar junto das 21h precedido por uma forte linha de aguaceiros. Pelo que dizes a frente a fria é esta área quase impercetível no satélite, ou estou enganado?




Pela mesma lógica será esta linha no radar:


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 08:15)

Bela imagem, a depressão está bem visível e adiante dela bastante instabilidade que deverá entrar dentro de poucas horas


----------



## S Pimenta (10 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Já se ve muita trovoada no oceano...


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois eu só a assinalo devido à grande fronteira que se estabelece entre massas de ar. Se efetivamente se trata desse conjunto de linhas de instabilidade visíveis no radar, diria que é uma frente pouco definida e algo estranha, mal se percebe onde começam e acabam os setores quente e frio, já para não falar que aquilo que vem na sua retaguarda em larga escala é uma massa de ar quente (tudo bem vê-se ali uma pequena área de ar mais frio antes da dita frente, mas pronto deve ser o suficiente), do mesmo modo que o ar frio começou a entrar junto das 21h precedido por uma forte linha de aguaceiros. Pelo que dizes a frente a fria é esta área quase impercetível no satélite, ou estou enganado?



A frente não tinha muita HR em altitude, daí que não fosse muito visível mas o que foi previsto (convecção) ocorreu por volta e a partir das 00z como o estofex tinha escrito. Acrescento que o gradiente térmico também não era muito grande.

Relativamente à mancha nebulosa, até vou mudar isto:



Orion disse:


> Essa mancha nebulosa parece-me ar mais saturado em altitude que eventualmente pode até contribuir para convecção mas não faz parte do evento principal.








Parece que ela fazia parte da frente, sim, mas o seu impacto acabou por ser limitado, estando a convecção mais circunscrita ao NO português.

Para terminar, acho que falta acrescentar uma coisa  Expectativas irrealistas. A malta leu acerca da possibilidade de eventos meteorológicos mais exóticos e imaginou uma frente violenta e cheio de nebulosidade mas nem sempre é assim como deu para ver 

A estação da Amareleja, por exemplo, teve 45 mms em 2 horas (4z e 6z). Foi um acontecimento bastante agressivo tendo em conta o padrão dos últimos dias. Houvesse maior densidade de estações e haveriam mais registos interessantes.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 10:25)




----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Interessantes as cores das diferentes massas de ar no satélite, acompanhando a circulação da depressão:


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

*Em nove dias choveu quase o dobro do normal em todo o mês de março*
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...o-do-normal-em-todo-o-mes-de-marco#gs.NtQeoEU



> Para hoje, sábado, prevê-se uma pequena melhoria das condições atmosféricas mas, ainda assim, deverão ocorrer trovoadas, vento forte e queda de granizo.
> 
> No final dia o vento irá rodar para oeste e voltam as chuvas intensas durante toda a noite de sábado para domingo. Para o início da semana o IPMA prevê um abrandamento da intensidade do vento e da chuva, mas será garantida pluviosidade pelo menos por mais dez dias, que é como quem diz, até ao início da primavera.


----------



## hurricane (10 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Orion disse:


>


 Isso é no Irao? wow que lindo! Tinha ideia do Irao ser mais seco. Gostava muito de visitar esse país.


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

O vídeo no Irão faz lembrar a cascata de nuvens na Encumeada, Madeira. A Encumeada faz parte da cordilheira central que separa a húmida costa norte da costa sul mais seca. No Verão, a cascata de nuvens é um bom indicador se vale a pena ir à costa norte fazer praia. Por vezes, a diferença entre 28° e 18° ou entre sol aberto e chuva, é a apenas uma montanha. Bendita natureza!


----------



## Fernando Simoes (10 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

Hawk disse:


> O vídeo no Irão faz lembrar a cascata de nuvens na Encumeada, Madeira. A Encumeada faz parte da cordilheira central que separa a húmida costa norte da costa sul mais seca. No Verão, a cascata de nuvens é um bom indicador se vale a pena ir à costa norte fazer praia. Por vezes, a diferença entre 28° e 18° ou entre sol aberto e chuva, é a apenas uma montanha. Bendita natureza!


Hmm, alguém deixou o frasco no nitrogénio líquido aberto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

*Mau tempo: Acionado Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo*
*https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...al-de-emergencia-para-cheias-na-bacia-do-tejo*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:01)




----------



## AMFC (10 Mar 2018 às 15:08)

Sem querer ser alarmista vejo no radar potencial para ocorrer algum tornado, o que acham ?


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

Ja ocorreu AMFC.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

AMFC disse:


> Sem querer ser alarmista vejo no radar potencial para ocorrer algum tornado, o que acham ?



Refletividades elevadas no radar não significam necessariamente a ocorrência de tornados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

srr disse:


> Ja ocorreu AMFC.


O que é isso? Sorry...


----------



## romeupaz (10 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

srr disse:


> Ja ocorreu AMFC.


Agora? Onde?

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-marco-2018.9703/pagina-32#post-663299


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é isso? Sorry...



AMFC? É o nome do user


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Ocorreu sobre o mar ao largo de Esposende.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

AndréGM22 disse:


> AMFC? É o nome do user


LOL


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Mar 2018 às 16:32)

Boas pessoal. Isto é que vai um temporal demoníaco. Ontem em Braga à saída da Universidade pela primeira vez andei à roda com o vento fortíssimo que se fazia sentir ao tentar segurar ao guarda chuva, em vão porque acabei por perdê-lo. Mas o pior estava para acontecer. Chegado à estação de Braga a força do vento literalmente fez voar os óculos que adquiri a um mês para o outro lado lado do parque de estacionamento. Por sorte com ajuda de pessoal amigo que me acompanhava consegui recuperá-los sem danos de maior. Não sei como não voei. Sem dúvida, que as tempestades em Portugal estão a ser cada vez mais fortes e frequentes.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Por aquilo que eu vejo esta depressão vai valer mais pelo vento do que pela precipitação.
Óbvio que nalguns períodos a chuva deverá ser forte e num ou noutro local provocar problemas.
Também haverá a probabilidade de um ou outro evento, como a tromba de água que passou ao largo de Esposende.

*Previsão actualizada*: teremos queixas abundantes de alguns membros, murmúrios de outros e satisfação de uns poucos. Será de esperar um vendaval de posts nesta próxima noite, acalmando na manhã deste domingo.
O mar terá a altura das ondas variável em função de quem estiver a olhar para elas. Para uns terão mais de 15 metros, para outros terão a altura bem mais pequena do que as de antigamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Actualizando...

Bom fim de tarde.

Estive a ver o *WRF da Meteogalicia*.
O modelo prevê o pior do vento entre as 21h e as 24h. Depois disso haverá sempre vento, naturalmente junto da costa, mas mais "suave".
Quanto à precipitação: poderá ser por vezes persistente, mas sem acumulados em geral muito elevados. Os acumulados em 24h poderão ultrapassar os 120 mm na zona da Peneda-Gerês e entre os 40 e os 80 mm nas restantes regiões.
Atenção a um pormenor...Amanhã esse modelo prevê valores de precipitação elevados horários a entrar numa faixa estreita entre Aveiro e Porto. Possivelmente com acumulados acima dos 60 mm\6h, para o final da tarde.
Esta situação, a ocorrer, poderá provocar problemas nas bacias do Vouga e do Mondego.

Neve!
Está difícil...Analizando o *GFS*.
Há efectivamente frio em altitude, mas apenas aos 500 hPa: <-30ºC.
Mas aos 850 hPa as temperaturas serão sempre >0ºC na passagem da tempestade _Félix._
Esta combinação inviabiliza quedas de neve nas horas de maior precipitação, mesmo a altitudes próximas aos 1500 mts. Só após a passagem da depressão é que alguma ar frio aos 850 hPa é que permitirá baixar a cota para os 1300 mts previstos pelo IPMA (eventualmente numa ou noutra célula mais arrefecida poderá cair alguma coisa abaixo disso, mas sem acumulação significativa).
----------------
Democracia

A depressão que nos afectará na próxima 5ª feira deverá deixar acumulados generosos de norte a sul do país. Essa será a depressão da redenção, aquela que levará as barragens no centro e sul aos valores que todos ansiamos.
Democracia, sim. Mas só depois da depressão passar é que veremos se é ou não democrática!


----------



## fog (10 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

Fasten your seatbelts:
"A situação meteorológica já piorou no norte e, até princípio da noite, outras regiões vão assistir ao agravamento do vento e da precipitação, levando à emissão de um aviso laranja, que se junta ao vermelho de todo o litoral (...)".
https://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minut...-piorou-e-situacao-agrava-se-no-resto-do-pais


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

A imagem de satélite até parece um punho cerrado em nossa direcção...


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 18:51)

Vi as saídas dos modelos
continua a chuva até pelo menos dia 20 março
e ainda poderá vir neve a cotas 700 metros!
Espectáculo de tempo!
Vai ser um março de sonho tornado realidade!


----------



## Cinza (10 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Um aparte.

Para quem quiser seguir o estado do mar (ora por não querer arriscar-se ir perto, ora porque fica longe) podem sempre acompanhar através do surf total, é só escolher a praia com as webcams disponíveis e assistir no quentinho da casa e em segurança. Fica a dica.

 http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

- Mais uma previsão


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

A Gándara-MeteoGalicia (A Coruña), rajada de 153 km/h


----------



## rokleon (10 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

rokleon disse:


> *Em nove dias choveu quase o dobro do normal em todo o mês de março*
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...o-do-normal-em-todo-o-mes-de-marco#gs.NtQeoEU


Ao ouvir esta musica lembrei-me do que escrevi de manha, têm sido umas belas "águas" de março:
 

E tudo indica que vai continuar assim a próxima semana


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Por aqui a média do mês de Março em relação há precipitação já está feita aliás já está acima da média e ainda falta pelo menos mais uma semana de chuva.


----------



## S Pimenta (11 Mar 2018 às 07:44)

Bem.... agora que o pior já passou... vamos agora para o próximo 

Quarta-feira promete uma boa varridela de chuva por todo o país! 







E pelo que se vê nos modelos é uma depressão dupla (uma ao lado da outra, como a de ontem) bem cavada... 959mb!


----------



## AMFC (11 Mar 2018 às 09:20)

Esta Brutal na boca do inferno cadcsis massas fe mar incriveisi


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 10:52)

Quarta feira sim um temporal digno desse, não este felix que não deixa saudades a não ser no norte talvez..


----------



## srr (11 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

O Felix foi um Flop, ja desconfiava.
Mas agora é facil falar. 
Quatro F.


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

srr disse:


> O Felix foi um Flop, ja desconfiava.
> Mas agora é facil falar.
> Quatro F.


Para estas situações devia haver no fórum um disclamer automático, um user escrevia uma palavra como flop, e obrigatoriamente deveria aparecer (na minha localização específica e face às minhas espectativas).


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

O Felix já se vai afastando, por aqui valeu pela trovoada  e chuva forte  de ontem. 

Para a semana temos outra depressão, a depressão Garfield (até que era um nome giro e no seguimento do Felix). 












Deverá trazer uma boa frente e bastante democrática, além de vento forte e a normal instabilidade neste tipo de sinóptica.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

miguel disse:


> Quarta feira sim um temporal digno desse, não este felix que não deixa saudades a não ser no norte talvez..


Félix é nome de gato , foi fraquito...
Agora na quarta a depressão é generalizada a todo o território , essa será melhor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

joselamego disse:


> Félix é nome de gato , foi fraquito...
> Agora na quarta a depressão é generalizada a todo o território , essa será melhor !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


 Essa foi boa!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Vai ser uma menina logo muito melhorahahah.. Talvez a Gisele

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

vitamos disse:


> Para estas situações devia haver no fórum um disclamer automático, um user escrevia uma palavra como flop, e obrigatoriamente deveria aparecer (na minha localização específica e face às minhas espectativas).



Se levasse, os telhados da casa de alguns membros, que dizem que é flop, talvez a coisa mudasse. è o que dá, olhar para o seu próprio umbigo.

Em 2 semanas de mau tempo, o que não falta é destruição e prejuízos de milhões, mas é tudo flop porque, não levou a casa de nenhum desses para tudo é flop.

O pessoal, só fica satisfeito com a tragédia e a destruição, tudo o resto é flop.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

Depois do gato Félix, podemos ter na próxima quarta uma tempestade, essa mais generalizada e com mais precipitação , cujo nome é nome de mulher ,  Giselle ! 

Fonte : meteo trás os montes 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Mar 2018 às 18:51)

Outra vez nãooooo


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Outra vez nãooooo


Calma, poderá ainda não vir! Vamos ter mais depressões no Atlântico que poderão impedir a vinha do dito cujo ! 
Abril vai ser uma caixa de surpresas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (11 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Quem está à espera do regresso do anticiclone ainda vai ter muito que esperar. Prevê-se uma páscoa molhada pelo menos no norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

joselamego disse:


> Calma, poderá ainda não vir! Vamos ter mais depressões no Atlântico que poderão impedir a vinha do dito cujo !
> Abril vai ser uma caixa de surpresas!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu creio que virá temporariamente... pelo menos na parte final deste mês, depois Abril logo veremos.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

O modelo GEM ainda não coloca o AA , o ECM está apreensivo/com dúvidas  quanto sua vinda. ....









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> por Serpa pouquissima chuva
> não sou pessimista, sou realista
> nem aos 50mm vamos chegar aqui até dia 8





RedeMeteo disse:


> 1mm acumulado esta noite
> Face a este fiasco estrondoso vou retirar-me por uns tempos. a desilusão é enorme





RedeMeteo disse:


> Quantos aos próximos dias não prevejo nada de especial para aqui pelo que duvido que se chegue aos 100mm





RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de dia 10 volta o Anticilcone





RedeMeteo disse:


> Outra vez nãooooo



Não há pachorra!!!

Numa pesquisa rápida das tuas intervenções, encontro estas todas cheias de lamentos só nos últimos 15 dias, que coincidem com o período mais chuvoso no Alentejo desde há muitos anos para cá. Se já é infantil andarmos constantemente a queixar-nos daquilo que não aconteceu (saber gerir as emoções e as expectativas é uma característica dos animais racionais adultos), faltam-me palavras para descrever a lamuria contra o que eventualmente está para vir e o que não está mesmo para vir...

Disseste que não chegavas aos 50mm, chegaste em poucas horas.
Disseste que não chegavas aos 100mm e Serpa já vai nos 130mm.
Disseste que dia 10 voltava o anticiclone e foi o que se viu.
Agora postas uma carta onde se nota CLARAMENTE uma frente a atravessar Portugal continental e recomeças com lamurias anticiclónicas. Mesmo que viesse um periodo anticiclónico no próximo fim-de-semana não faria mal nenhum (uma vez que a precipitação da última quinzena já pulverizou a Normal de março, sendo que em alguns locais a precipitação acumulada até ao fim da próxima semana deverá exceder a normal de jan+fev+mar). Mas nenhum modelo, neste momento, prevê tempo seco abaixo das 240 h...

Tu tens um projecto que até poderia ser interessante, prestas algum serviço público numa região um pouco esquecida (dá poucos votos), mas estas tuas intervenções aqui no Forum só te descredibilizam. Cresce!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

Mesmo que o anticiclone venha é normal não me parece que venha de forma definitiva, provavelmente o mês de Abril deverá ser chuvoso não compreendo tanta lamuria quando este mês já choveu o dobro do que é normal chover em muitos locais, por isso calma!!!!!!!


----------



## invent (11 Mar 2018 às 19:45)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observatorio.secas/mais.info/agua.solo/


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

Calma amigos, 
Este mês ainda não vai a meio .
Até dia 20 teremos chuva todos os dias um pouco..
Depois do dia 20 poderá vir ainda mais alguma .
E lembrem - se estas duas semanas já vieram ajudar a seca que temos .
Pior estávamos se não tivéssemos estes dias de chuva !
Abril poderá vir ainda mais ....
A natureza dá, não castiga sempre ...
Ela sabe o que faz nos momentos certos ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 19:47)

joselamego disse:


> Calma amigos,
> Este mês ainda não vai a meio .
> Até dia 20 teremos chuva todos os dias um pouco..
> Depois do dia 20 poderá vir ainda mais alguma .
> ...


A natureza dá mais do que castiga!


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

Dados de 2001? Só encontrei isto  http://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_d...iodo=2000/2017&mes=03&ano=2000&tp_mapa=mensal


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Março 2001 foi isto:


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

*Muita chuva na Quarta-feira. Muita neve na Serra da Estrela.*


*Actualizado em 11-03-2018*

O Inverno continua a debitar chuva e neve até ao fim. Esta semana os destaques são para a chuva intensa na Quarta-feira e para os aguaceiros com tempo frio na segunda metade da semana. A Serra da Estrela vai ficar carregada de neve como já não acontecia há alguns anos.

A conversa da seca pode vir a ser substituída pela das inundações. Pode haver um ou outro rio que saia do leito depois da chuva de Quarta-feira, mas nada de grave, tudo dentro do normal para quando chove muito.

O vento vai ser moderado de Sudoeste e pode soprar forte na Quarta-feira.

Os pormenores de cada dia ficam a seguir:

*Segunda-feira* – Na madrugada ainda há chuva fraca no Norte e Centro com algum vento. Continua a nevar acima dos 1200 m. Durante o dia acalma o vento e a precipitação é pouca ou nenhuma. A partir do fim da tarde vai chover a Sul no Tejo. Mais uma rega para o Alentejo se deixar de queixar da falta de água. O vento é moderado a forte de Oeste na madrugada e fraco a moderado de Sudoeste durante o dia.

*Terça-feira *–É um dia tranquilo com sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens. Na madrugada ainda pode ocorrer chuvisco mas durante o dia a precipitação é pouca ou nenhuma. Vento fraco de Sul a tornar-se moderado à noite.

*Quarta-feira *– Tem todos os ingredientes de um dia de Inverno puro. Muita chuva e muitos aguaceiros tanto no Norte como no Sul. Muito vento de Sul e Sudoeste. Algum frio que ajuda a que a precipitação seja em forma de neve na Serra da Estrela fazendo um nevão monumental. Os rios podem transbordar a partir da tarde. Nas zonas sensíveis a inundações devem estar atentos.

*Quinta-feira* – descem as temperaturas e é um dia típico de aguaceiros de pós-frontal. Chuva e aguaceiros moderados, neve acima dos 1200 metros. Vento moderado de Sudoeste e Oeste.

*Sexta-feira *– continuam a descer as temperaturas. Aguaceiros que podem ser de neve acima dos 1000 a 1200 metros. Vento moderado de Oeste.

Ainda é cedo para as previsões do fim de semana serem fiáveis. Para já apontam para alguns aguaceiros.

Acabam as queixas da seca e começam as queixas da chuva. É assim, há sempre motivos de queixas do tempo. Os amantes da neve é que não têm razões de queixa, vão ficar com muita neve para a Primavera na Serra da Estrela.

Fonte : https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/previsao-geral/


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 23:46)




----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

A intensidade máxima do furacão Irma foi reduzida na reavaliação da tempestade.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Informação Especial - Depressão GISELE 

Devido à passagem da depressão Gisele a norte do arquipélago, prevê-se para os Grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores vento forte com rajadas até 110 km/h e ondas com altura significativa de 7 a 8 metros. Para o Grupo Oriental, prevê-se vento forte com rajadas até 100 km/h e ondas com altura significativa de 6 a 7 metros. Em todas as ilhas deverão aínda ocorrer períodos de chuva. 

A influência da depressão Gisele verificar-se-á especialmente nas zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional. 


Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Cheios de pressa, os espanhóis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## martinus (12 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

O MÊS DE FEVEREIRO DE 2018 EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL FOI MUITO FRIO E SECO.

2018-03-09 (IPMA)

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em fevereiro, 8.56 °C, foi inferior ao normal em -1.42 °C, sendo o 3º valor mais baixo desde 2000. Valores da temperatura média inferiores aos deste mês ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos, desde 1931.

O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 3.15 °C, foi inferior ao normal em -2.42 °C, sendo o 9º valor mais baixo desde 1931 e o 3º mais baixo desde 2000. O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar,13.96°C, foi inferior ao normal em -0.42 °C.

Durante o mês os valores de temperatura média do ar apresentaram valores muito inferiores ao normal na 1ª quinzena do mês, em particular entre os dias 2 e 9 de fevereiro. Neste período é de realçar os valores diários de temperatura mínima também muito inferiores ao normal, sendo nos dias 6 a 8 inferiores a 0°C. Também no dia 24 de fevereiro o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar foi inferior a 0 °C. Foram ultrapassados os maiores valores da temperatura mínima para o mês de fevereiro nas estações de Covilhã, Aldeia do Souto, Zambujeira e Amareleja.

Em fevereiro o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação, 65.6 mm, foi cerca de 65 % do normal, classificando-se este mês como seco. Nos últimos 30 anos, apenas em 8 anos o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em fevereiro foi superior ao valor normal (1971-2000).

De referir que foi o 11º mês consecutivo com valores de precipitação mensal inferiores ao normal.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, no final do mês de fevereiro mantinha-se a situação de seca meteorológica em quase todo o território, verificando-se apenas em relação a 15 de fevereiro uma diminuição da área em seca extrema.

No final deste mês cerca de 84% do território estava em seca severa e extrema (83% em seca severa e 1% em seca extrema).

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...noticias/textos/rel-clima-fevereiro-2018.html


----------



## martinus (12 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Bateram-se records absolutos de temperatura mínima para o mês de Fevereiro em algumas estações de Portugal. Suponho que também posso usar a teoria coqueluche do momento e dizer que isto é fruto das alterações climáticas.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

martinus disse:


> Bateram-se records absolutos de temperatura mínima para o mês de Fevereiro em algumas estações de Portugal. Suponho que também posso usar a teoria coqueluche do momento e dizer que isto é fruto das alterações climáticas.


Já se sabia que para postares isso tinha de vir as famosas teorias anti científicas... Podia falar sobre aquecimento global versus frio numa determinada regiao geográfica. Mas ambos sabíamos que seria perder tempo.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 20:47)

martinus disse:


> Bateram-se records absolutos de temperatura mínima para o mês de Fevereiro em algumas estações de Portugal. Suponho que também posso usar a teoria coqueluche do momento e dizer que isto é fruto das alterações climáticas.



Virás no Verão enfatizar qualquer recorde de calor em PT continental? Duvido.

De certeza que percebes o que é aquecimento 'global' e, especialmente, 'médias' (entre outros termos)? Tenho sinceras dúvidas.

Vê lá o relatório de Fevereiro elaborado pelos 'céticos'  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/ ou https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2018/feb2018/FEB2018GTR.pdfhttps://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/

Maravilha de frio


----------



## martinus (12 Mar 2018 às 20:52)

E quem sabe se no Verão vai haver records de calor ou não? Agora vamos subir de patamar e passamos a discussão para a ficção científica? E quem falou de "aquecimento global"? Eu falei de alterações climáticas para explicar valores record de temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2018 às 20:59)

martinus disse:


> E quem sabe se no Verão vai haver records de calor ou não? Agora vamos subir de patamar e passamos a discussão para a ficção científica? E quem falou de "aquecimento global"? Eu falei de alterações climáticas para explicar valores record de temperaturas mínimas.


Sabendo que valores record de temperaturas não são explicados por alterações climáticas como é óbvio! Toda a gente percebeu bem onde querias chegar porque já o disseste várias vezes...


----------



## martinus (12 Mar 2018 às 21:11)

Ok. Aparentemente há cientistas a queixarem-se de ser atacados por outros cientistas, porque trabalham com teorias e modelos que os outros não podem aceitar. Basta ver aqui:

http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/09/s...-ice-age-gets-icey-reception-from-colleagues/

ou aqui:


ou aqui:

https://noqreport.com/2018/02/12/remember-weve-always-war-global-cooling/

Eu nem sequer sou cientista desta área e acho que não sou chamado a essa guerra. Se há aqui cientistas da área, respeito, seja qual for o modelo ou teoria que privilegiam, mas não contem comigo para as suas guerrinhas. Dito isto, vou deixar de postar durante uns tempos até eventualmente decidir apagar o meu registo. Boa noite.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

martinus disse:


> Bateram-se records absolutos de temperatura mínima para o mês de Fevereiro em algumas estações de Portugal. Suponho que também posso usar a* teoria coqueluche do momento* e dizer que isto é fruto das alterações climáticas.





martinus disse:


> E quem falou de "aquecimento global"? Eu falei de alterações climáticas para explicar valores record de temperaturas mínimas.



Qual é a teoria do momento? Alterações climáticas? Em que direção?

Parece-me que há no ar um atestado de estupidez. Acho que não há necessidade para isso.



martinus disse:


> Aparentemente há cientistas a queixarem-se de ser atacados por outros cientistas, porque trabalham com teorias e modelos que os outros não podem aceitar. Basta ver aqui:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/09/s...-ice-age-gets-icey-reception-from-colleagues/



O Daily Caller é um _outlet_ bastante conservador. Acho que não é preciso acrescentar mais.

Existem dissidentes em qualquer assunto mas a sua existência não significa nada. Uns têm razão e outros nem por isso.

Por exemplo, nos círculos do Daily Caller o Putin é um grande estadista por dizer que o aquecimento global não existe. Depois vê-se a posição oficial do IM russo e é isto:



> Increasingly frequent snowfalls in the Sahara Deseret are evidence of the much talked about global warming trend, just like the unusually warm winters in Russia, bitter cold spells in the US and floods in Europe, Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Hydrometeorology and Environmental Monitoring Roman Vilfand told TASS.



Sim, é oficial. O IM russo faz parte dos _globalistas_.

Sendo infelizmente repetitivo, não é por sempre ter havido alterações climáticas que as mesmas perdem importância. Sempre houveram terramotos colossais mas não é por isso que não se implementam medidas de prevenção (padrões de construção...). Podia escrever o mesmo para vulcões, meteoritos, etc. mas já não há paciência.

O aquecimento global induzido pelo CO2 é ficção científica mas indicar períodos - alguns bastante distantes como no caso do arrefecimento global - baseando-se numa única variável (atividade do sol) para explicar o clima terrestre em detrimento das muitas outras variáveis é que é 'ciência' indiscutível. Para quê investir em modelos e observações meteorológicas? Basta olhar para o sol.



martinus disse:


> ou aqui:
> 
> https://noqreport.com/2018/02/12/remember-weve-always-war-global-cooling/



Quando um artigo começa assim...



> When it comes to creating deceptive labels the national socialist Left is par excellence, despite failing at everything else. Their self labeling as *‘Liberals’* while having *a collectivist ideology* has to be one of the best examples. However, nothing shows their true genius for mendacity than their use of the of the term _‘Climate Change’_ instead of the phrases _‘Global Warming’_ or _‘Global Cooling’._



... não me parece que o intuito principal seja o de explicar, de forma relativamente séria, um assunto bastante complexo como as alterações climáticas/aquecimento global  https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/GISSTemperature/giss_temperature2.php


----------



## JCARL (12 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Vá lá. Não sejam extremistas nos pensamentos e nas palavras. É preciso ter calma. Isto é um forum que penso que cá cabe diversas opiniões, e é bom para todos a sua diversidade.
Nesta página está neste momento um anúncio para o tratamento de fungos, que me fez lembrar numa nova versão do mesmo, mas aplicado à meteorologia e ao nosso ano hidrológico de 2017/2018:

- *ChuvaFeliz* - _*Para o Tratamento de seca*_. Aplica-se para aliviar a falta de água e a evapotranspiração em excesso.


----------



## meteo (12 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

martinus disse:


> Bateram-se records absolutos de temperatura mínima para o mês de Fevereiro em algumas estações de Portugal. Suponho que também posso usar a teoria coqueluche do momento e dizer que isto é fruto das alterações climáticas.


Que foi isso? 

Não sejamos como o Trump, que algum record de frio, é logo razão para ironias, ou para criticar a teoria (Praticamente certeza) das alterações climáticas.

Com ou sem alterações climáticas, vai continuar a haver frio e records absolutos de temperatura mínima. 
Com ou sem alterações climáticas, vai continuar a haver meses muito abaixo da média na temperatura.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Mar 2018 às 01:35)




----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2018 às 08:20)

O aquecimento global nao é nenhuma teoria, é um facto provado com dados. E tendo em conta que nao existem outros fatores a nao ser a queima intensiva de carbono e a libertacao de CO2 ha décadas, só se pode concluir que o aumento de temperatura registado nos ultimos 200 anos é provocado pela actividade humana. Eu ainda nao percebi é porque razao isto é um problema para muita gente. Estao com medo de que afinal? Que vao proibir o uso do carro ou passarmos a usar velas? santa paciencia. O aquecimento global incomoda muita gente porque existe ainda um lobby poderoso de várias industrias poluente. Mas até hoje todas as accoes de combate 'a reducao de CO2 se traduziram em mais investimento em novas tecnologias e na melhoria da poluicao ambiental em muitas cidades. Isso é mau? Por favor. Até agora nao vi ainda nenhuma accao radical, nem vou ver.


----------



## 1337 (13 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

hurricane disse:


> O aquecimento global nao é nenhuma teoria, é um facto provado com dados. E tendo em conta que nao existem outros fatores a nao ser a queima intensiva de carbono e a libertacao de CO2 ha décadas, só se pode concluir que o aumento de temperatura registado nos ultimos 200 anos é provocado pela actividade humana. Eu ainda nao percebi é porque razao isto é um problema para muita gente. Estao com medo de que afinal? Que vao proibir o uso do carro ou passarmos a usar velas? santa paciencia. O aquecimento global incomoda muita gente porque existe ainda um lobby poderoso de várias industrias poluente. Mas até hoje todas as accoes de combate 'a reducao de CO2 se traduziram em mais investimento em novas tecnologias e na melhoria da poluicao ambiental em muitas cidades. Isso é mau? Por favor. Até agora nao vi ainda nenhuma accao radical, nem vou ver.


Na idade do gelo, foi algum humano que construiu um super frigorífico para ficar tudo gelado? Como explicas a idade do gelo então?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

Querem lá ver agora que a revolução Industrial e o aumento das emissões causadas pelo Homem, não têm nenhuma influência na atmosfera e no nosso planeta...?!! É assim tão difícil aceitar isso.. ? 
Registos feitos em Mauna Loa (e este é só um dos factores...):


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Pedia à moderação para levar estes últimos posts para o tópico das alteração climáticas, trata-se de conteúdo que pode valer a pena ser relido e pesquisado, e se ficar neste tópico vai se perder!


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

1337 disse:


> Na idade do gelo, foi algum humano que construiu um super frigorífico para ficar tudo gelado? Como explicas a idade do gelo então?


Sem querer fazer mais off-topic, adorava que postasses uma explicação para o facto da temperatura global começar a aumentar justamente aquando da revolução industrial No tópico adequado claro.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Mar 2018 às 11:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sem querer fazer mais off-topic, adorava que postasses uma explicação para o facto da temperatura global começar a aumentar justamente aquando da revolução industrial No tópico adequado claro.



Não é só a temperatura global.. O nível médio da água do mar, também tem subido e isso o Mr. Trump não consegue explicar.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

martinus disse:


> Dito isto, vou deixar de postar durante uns tempos até eventualmente decidir apagar o meu registo. Boa noite.



Não será necessário chegar a tal acto de "Humildade". Se realmente for do teu interesse, continua a participar no Fórum de forma cívica e cordial, se não for esse o cenário basta que simplesmente te dês a esse "Luxo" de apagar o registo. 

Cada um tem a sua opinião, mal era se assim não fosse e é isso que define a racionalidade do ser humano, mas acho que essa ultima frase revela alguma arrogância do género "Ainda vou pensar se cá fico ou não".


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

O bom da temática do AG (aquecimento ou arrefecimento) é que não já é preciso esperar muito.

*GLOBAL FREEZING: 15-year ICE AGE to hit in just 4 years as the sun prepares to 'HIBERNATE' *2016
*
Sorry Global Warming Alarmists, The Earth Is Cooling *2012

*Plummeting temperatures could send the world into a 'mini ice age' in 2030 and could OVERRIDE global warming, claim mathematicians *2017



> In a little over a decade the world could be plunged into a 'mini ice age', scientists have warned.
> 
> Temperatures will start dropping in 2021, according to a mathematical model of the Sun's magnetic energy.



Vão ser uns bons anos para melhorar a eficácia dos modelos.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

E só para terminar (2006) 



> Global cooling could develop on Earth in 50 years and have serious consequences before it is replaced by a period of warming in the early 22nd century, a Russian scientist said Friday.





> Khabibullo Abdusamatov said he and his colleagues had concluded that a period of global cooling similar to one seen in the late 17th century - when canals froze in the Netherlands and people had to leave their dwellings in Greenland - *could start in 2012-2015 and reach its peak in 2055-2060*.



Um corajoso cientista foi contra a opinião da maioria e previu uma reversão da tendência. Errou completamente mas como o período é longo depois dá para disfarçar.

Procurando o suficiente encontra-se um pouco de tudo em termos de previsões. Em muitos casos a escolha das teorias mais catastróficas só serve (intencionalmente) para descredibilizar as tentativas de compreensão de um complexo tópico.

Correlação não significa necessariamente causalidade. Isso tanto se aplica ao CO2 como à atividade solar.


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

"The climate system is an angry beast, and we are poking at it with sticks." -- Wallace S. Broecker

“We’re in for big trouble,” he says matter-of-factly. There’s been a “true disruption of the basic climate of the planet.”
Described as the “dean of climate scientists,” Broecker is credited with popularizing the phrase *“global warming”*which he first used in a *1975* article that accurately predicted the current climb in global temperatures as a result of rising carbon dioxide levels.

Já lá vão 43 anos e apesar das provas factuais e evidências científicas ainda há dúvidas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 12:44)




----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

1337 disse:


> Na idade do gelo, foi algum humano que construiu um super frigorífico para ficar tudo gelado? Como explicas a idade do gelo então?


Essa questao ja foi estudada e sabe-se quais foram os fatores que a causaram. Peco desculpa aos utilizadores por ter comentado no topico errado mas queria apenas seguir a discussao anterior.


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Nos próximos dias a Europa volta a ter um surto de frio !




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

joselamego disse:


> Nos próximos dias a Europa volta a ter um surto de frio !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aposto que o Trump vai usar o maior nevão de sempre que está hoje a acontecer em Boston e esta segunda entrada polar na Europa para provar a teoria do arrefecimento global... afinal os gases de efeito estufa até dão jeito...


----------



## 1337 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Será que o homem tem assim tanto impacto no clima? Ou é apenas uma gota no oceano?


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

1337 disse:


> Será que o homem tem assim tanto impacto no clima? Ou é apenas uma gota no oceano?


Gota ou nao a pegada humana existe e o aquecimento tambem.


----------



## Tonton (13 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

Para "aligeirar" um pouco a tensão do ambiente por aqui.. 

Então a Giselle agora é Zsuzsa para os alemães! Que raio de nome...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2018 às 19:45)

1337 disse:


> Será que o homem tem assim tanto impacto no clima? Ou é apenas uma gota no oceano?



Tens todas as respostas a essas perguntas neste tópico, basta recuares 3/4 semanas e verás as respostas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

É interessante a invariação da temperatura máxima neste mês. As previsões para Lisboa, por exemplo, metem 15ºC todos os santos dias até ao final do evento de chuva, dia 20. 

Pelo que acompanhei, ainda não houve um único dia em que a máxima atingiu a média da temperatura para o mês! A mínima lá tem rondado a média, mas mesmo assim ainda abaixo. Por isso, vamos provavelmente acabar o mês como frio e chuvoso.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Mar 2018 às 20:31)

A Gisele já bem perto!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

Aquecimento global ou alterações climáticas.... ou .... nem uma coisa nem outra ! Ou ainda ... uma coisa ou outra !


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

O planete sempre esteve em constante mudança ! O polo norte salvo erro ja teve floresta . 
A actividade vulcânica , a alteracao natural do campo magnetico e muitas mais variantes juntas fazem com que o planeta sofra alteracoes ao longo dos tempos . 
Que o efeito humano tem algo a haver com o AG ? Sim tem mas nao tanto como querem fazer crer a toda a forca !!!


----------



## dahon (14 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

Há muita gente que confunde opiniões com ciência. A ciência não é feita com opiniões e feita com método o chamado método cientifico.





A partir do momento que existe uma teoria ela não pode ser contestada com opiniões. Ou existem factos que a contrariam ou então pura e simplesmente é estúpido contestar.
Neste momento para alguém que se rege pelo método cientifico, dizer que o AG não existe e/ou não é primordialmente provocado pela actividade do homem é pura desonestidade intelectual.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Stinger disse:


> O planete sempre esteve em constante mudança ! O polo norte salvo erro ja teve floresta .
> A actividade vulcânica , a alteracao natural do campo magnetico e muitas mais variantes juntas fazem com que o planeta sofra alteracoes ao longo dos tempos .
> Que o efeito humano tem algo a haver com o AG ? Sim tem mas nao tanto como querem fazer crer a toda a forca !!!



Há tantas questões que coloco com o que acabaste de dizer que até fico parvo. 

Primeiro de tudo, tens de saber selecionar os factos e não acreditar em tudo o que se diz. Há artigos ou posts que exageram com as alterações climáticas e outros que o desprezam. Tens de saber ignorar coisas feitas ou ditas por simples opinião do escritor e ir aos dados científicos. 

O planeta está sempre em mudança, de facto. Mas a crescente cinética da mudança de hoje em dia está a ter resultados que só podem derivar de uma fonte, que acho que já todos sabemos. 

Porque antes para uma floresta tornar-se num deserto demorava milhares de anos, no presente isso é muito diferente...


----------



## Tonton (14 Mar 2018 às 00:49)

Stinger disse:


> O planete sempre esteve em constante mudança ! O polo norte salvo erro ja teve floresta .
> !!!



Efeitos de variações no ângulo do eixo do planeta e da deriva dos continentes (o pólo norte actualmente é no oceano...).



guisilva5000 disse:


> Porque antes para uma floresta tornar-se num deserto demorava milhares de anos, no presente isso é muito diferente...



Esta é a pedra de toque essencial para quem quiser ver: as alterações históricas mencionadas frequentemente para negar as presentes, ocorreram com períodos de milhares ou milhões de anos, a não ser quando causadas por fenómenos específicos pontuais, como extraordinária actividade vulcânica.
Nenhum dos dois tipos justifica as alterações a que estamos a assistir.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Mar 2018 às 01:48)

Essa do polo norte já ter tido floresta.. Valha-me Deus, há limites. Como é que eu hei de explicar.. O polo norte é, sempre foi e será o local mais a norte do planeta. Como tal, independentemente de outrora não ter sido um oceano, foi, é e será a par com o polo Sul, os 2 locais do planeta com menos horas de sol, menor ângulo de incidência solar e portanto mais frios. Consequência: não há fotossíntese que possa fazer crescer um musgo ou uma planta, quanto mais uma floresta!


----------



## Marco pires (14 Mar 2018 às 02:21)

imagem bonita


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 02:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Essa do polo norte já ter tido floresta.. Valha-me Deus, há limites. Como é que eu hei de explicar.. O polo norte é, sempre foi e será o local mais a norte do planeta. Como tal, independentemente de outrora não ter sido um oceano, foi, é e será a par com o polo Sul, os 2 locais do planeta com menos horas de sol, menor ângulo de incidência solar e portanto mais frios. Consequência: não há fotossíntese que possa fazer crescer um musgo ou uma planta, quanto mais uma floresta!







Fonte: SuperInteressante


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 09:44)

Bom dia pessoal,
Habemus Gisele , o Félix era mesmo um menino 

Mais alguém reparou , ou fui apenas eu nas semelhanças que esta depressão Gisele apresente nesta frente fria Eco amarelo/laranja com a Tempestade Ana que está prestes a atingir o Litoral Norte?!!

*Edit: Estive a acompanhar o tópico Litoral Norte durante a manhã , porque fiquei curioso com o que tinha observado no radar, e como previa a coisa foi mesmo forte! Curta e grossa um temporal dos diabos!!*

*Depessão Gisele





Tempestade Ana



*


----------



## Paulo H (14 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

Essa do polo norte já ter tido floresta.. Valha-me Deus, há limites. Como é que eu hei de explicar.. O polo norte é, sempre foi e será o local mais a norte do planeta. Como tal, independentemente de outrora não ter sido um oceano, foi, é e será a par com o polo Sul, os 2 locais do planeta com menos horas de sol, menor ângulo de incidência solar e portanto mais frios. Consequência: não há fotossíntese que possa fazer crescer um musgo ou uma planta, quanto mais uma floresta!


Gerofil disse:


> Fonte: SuperInteressante



A ilha de Ellesmere não está no polo norte. Encontra-se à latitude 80ºN junto à gronelandia e pertence ao Canadá. Há 45 milhões de anos atrás, este local estava certamente mais a sul, embora 45 milhões de anos já seja um passado recente..

E depois também há detritos que migram, flutuando pelo mar pelas correntes para norte ou transportados por icebergs para sul.. Pergunto: Seria tão inacreditável, encontrar um côco junto circulo polar ártico?


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

A frente fria vai com ecos roxos...


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Cotas de 200 m para segunda!? 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 11:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cotas de 200 m para segunda!?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Onde ? O gfs não apresenta isso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

joselamego disse:


> Onde ? O gfs não apresenta isso !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


AEMET


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> AEMET


Obrigado ColdPT!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## S Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

Aqui vai o video da Tempestade!

Atençāo! Vejam o video todo até ao fim... vão ver 2 surpresas durante o video...

Para os mais entendidos do que eu, estejam à vontade para explicar o aqui se passou durante o video.




Na minha opinião isto bem merecia aviso Laranja tanto de vento como chuva...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

O que é o que IPMA anda a fazer?!

Alerta laranja de vento até 130km\h depois da tempestade passar?


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Relativamente à anterior discussão das florestas no PN...



> During the Early Eocene Period, 54–48 million years ago, fossil remains of plants and animals believed to inhabit warm environments were found at much higher latitudes and the poles had little or no ice. The Eocene period occurred far enough in the past that continents were in slightly different positions, with different mountain chains and shallow seas in some places that do not exist today.
> 
> The Early Eocene was characterized by high carbon dioxide levels, inferred to be between 1,000 and 2,000 parts per million. Scientists think that increased volcanic activity was an important cause of these high levels of carbon dioxide. Temperatures during the Eocene can be reconstructed from geochemical measurements of ocean sediments and from vegetation types preserved on land. The reconstructed global mean surface temperature for the Early Eocene is 9 to 14°C higher than today. As seen by proxy evidence and model simulations, this warming was widespread across the globe.



 https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/global-warming/early-eocene-period






 http://www.nar.ucar.edu/2007/science/understanding/understanding_pr1_overview.php

Em vez de repetir exaustivamente o mesmo, vou sugerir um exercício simples usando um valor conservador. Como seria o clima de cada região portuguesa se adicionássemos, vá, 7 graus à temperatura média?






Pela opinião de alguns nada de especial ocorreria porque... sempre houveram alterações climáticas. Sim, de facto isso é um argumento bastante convincente


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Luso Meteo disse:


> O que é o que IPMA anda a fazer?!
> 
> Alerta laranja de vento até 130km\h depois da tempestade passar?



Confesso já não achar muito normal as tuas intervenções.
Mais uma vez eu poupo-te ao trabalho:

*SEDE*
Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa
Portugal
Coordenadas: Lat.38.775976; Log.-9.125747

*CONTACTOS*
Telefone (351) 218 447 000

Fax (351) 218 402 468

Página de internet,
http://www.ipma.pt

EMAIL

Comercial : comercial@ipma.pt

Informações: info@ipma.pt


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

criz0r disse:


> Confesso já não achar muito normal as tuas intervenções.
> Mais uma vez eu poupo-te ao trabalho:
> 
> *SEDE*
> ...



Lol... Parece que trabalhas lá  Sempre a defender o indefensável


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Lol... Parece que trabalhas lá  Sempre a defender o indefensável



Chama-se *falta de respeito* ao que estás sistematicamente a fazer. 
Meios para te queixares não te falta, qual é o teu problema ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

criz0r disse:


> Chama-se *falta de respeito* ao que estás sistematicamente a fazer.
> Meios para te queixares não te falta, qual é o teu problema ?


Falta de respeito? Está bem está...

Podem banir-me do fórum se quiserem acham que me interesso.

Eu critico porque isto é um fórum de meteorologia e o IPMA é o orgão máximo da meteorologia em Portugal.

Como tal deveria ter mais rigor nas suas previsões. Aviso amarelo em todo o país por vento a 100km\h (Sim todo o país, nao fazem distinção entre distritos) e em cima da hora, ou até já depois da tempestade passar, aviso laranja por rajadas até 130km\h... Agora que já passou! O vento aqui já está fraco...

E se pensam que não mandei e-mails ao IPMA estão enganados, farto-me de o fazer, mas não aprendem era fechar aquilo e começar do 0, assim não pode ser....

Já ninguém confia no trabalho deles. Acho no mínimo estranho que profissionais como eles são tenham previsões tão estranhas...

Na descritiva rajadas até 110, no aviso rajadas até 100, depois novo aviso rajadas até 130....

Acham que alguém acredita no que eles dizem neste momento? Enfim...


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Podem banir-me do fórum se quiserem acham que me interesso.



Não parece. A avaliar pelos teus posts aqui no Fórum acho que te interessas e muito.



Luso Meteo disse:


> Eu critico porque *isto é um fórum de meteorologia* e o *IPMA é o orgão máximo da meteorologia em Portugal*.



Respondes-te à minha questão. Isto é um Fórum, não é uma Entidade Oficial Competente.



Luso Meteo disse:


> E se pensam que não mandei e-mails ao IPMA estão enganados, farto-me de o fazer, mas não aprendem era fechar aquilo e começar do 0, assim não pode ser....



Se enviares Emails da mesma maneira que os criticas aqui, é certo e sabido que nem eu te respondia.



Luso Meteo disse:


> Já ninguém confia no trabalho deles. Acho no mínimo estranho que profissionais como eles são tenham previsões tão estranhas...



Ainda não vi nada da tua parte para reverter tal situação. Pelo menos no que diz respeito aqui ao Fórum.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

criz0r disse:


> Não parece. A avaliar pelos teus posts aqui no Fórum acho que te interessas e muito.
> 
> .



Poupo-vos o trabalho, adeus


----------



## jorgeanimal (14 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

A frente continua a entrar, cada vez mais a sul... Portanto ainda não acabou.

Bendita ferramenta para ignorar users .


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

O AROME modificado pelos Espanhóis foi mais eficiente na previsão da ventania.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Poupo-vos o trabalho, adeus


Amigo Luso Meteo 
Não deixes de publicar...
Todos temos direito à opinião, a contribuir para a paixão que todos temos ( metereologia )....
Eu penso que devíamos estar felizes porque este mês tem chovido, a Gisele trouxe chuva e vento, de forma generalizada ....
Devíamos sorrir e aproveitar estas semanas e dias para festejar ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Poupo-vos o trabalho, adeus


Calma lá caro colega.
Aqui a tua opinião é tão válida como a de qualquer membro, ainda mais os que gostam verdadeiramente disto!

Deixo também aqui o pequeno vídeo que fiz hoje de manhã:
Virado para *NE* - há que proteger-me da intempérie, não?!


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo Luso Meteo
> Não deixes de publicar...
> Todos temos direito à opinião, a contribuir para a paixão que todos temos ( metereologia )....
> Eu penso que devíamos estar felizes porque este mês tem chovido, a Gisele trouxe chuva e vento, de forma generalizada ....
> ...



De preferência, que se critique de forma construtiva e nas instâncias para isso.
Ninguém lhe disse para abandonar o Fórum, mas a arrogância dá para essas coisas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

criz0r disse:


> De preferência, que se critique de forma construtiva e nas instâncias para isso.
> Ninguém lhe disse para abandonar o Fórum, mas a arrogância dá para essas coisas.


Arrogância? Tem piada...

Olhem o mapa de avisos de IPMA e digam se não é ridiculo...

Meteram aviso em cima da hora depois de ter passado e depois voltaram a retirar (era ate as 15 mas ja nao está ativo) apenas em lisboa tem aviso laranja por vento até 100km\h (nos outros distritos 100 km\h é amarelo em Lisboa é laranja) curioso...

E de referir que o aviso diz o seguinte, sem tirar nem por "Vento sudoeste co rajadas até 100 km\h" é que nem bem escrito em português está.

Crizor, já vi que não se pode criticar o IPMA são uns deuses neste fórum, se criticas um modelo ou uma entidade como AEMET ou assim está tudo bem agora o IPMA? Deus me livre, aparece logo você e outros a criticar, creio que devem ter alguma relação\afiliação com tal entidade, enfim.

Se continuar neste fórum vou continuar a dizer o mesmo, sinceramente. 

Acham que fazem um bom serviço? Respondam sinceramente, perante o que vimos hoje.

Aviso lançado as 11:30, válido das 11:20 Às 15h e retirado às 14h. Enfim.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Arrogância? Tem piada...
> 
> Olhem o mapa de avisos de IPMA e digam se não é ridiculo...
> 
> ...


A minha opinião é que o IPMA deveria ter lançados aviso laranja, sobretudo distrito Leiria, Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Viana, Braga ... Pela precipitação e vento ...
Mas colocaram apenas amarelo !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

@Luso Meteo nem tão pouco mais ou menos. Este Fórum existe (e corrijam-me se estiver errado), para partilharmos toda a nossa experiência seja ela muita ou pouca em torno dos variados tópicos aqui presentes sejam eles Meteorologia/Sismologia/Vulcanismo etc. 

É demasiado frustrante e por vezes mesmo irritante, ver muitos destes tópicos invadidos por temas que não contribuem em nada para o enriquecimento do Fórum.
O IPMA tem as suas falhas, claro que sim. Tal como cada ofício, e não é pela senhora das finanças me ter atendido da pior maneira que eu me vou registar num Fórum não oficial e desatar a chama-los de incompetentes, desonestos etc. Existem locais próprios para se descarregar a frustração, é óbvio que ninguém é santo e estes avisos laranja talvez tenham pecado por tardios. Caramba, é muito fácil, basta pegarem num telefone, smartphone whatever e fazerem uma chamada ou enviarem uma carta com aviso de recepção ou um raio de um email. É simples, se todos fizessem isto acredito que os serviços públicos seriam de outro calibre.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

joselamego disse:


> A minha opinião é que o IPMA deveria ter lançados aviso laranja, sobretudo distrito Leiria, Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Viana, Braga ... Pela precipitação e vento ...
> Mas colocaram apenas amarelo !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Era laranja para aqui até ás 14h e para Lisboa até ás 15h


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Pronto pronto... Nem digo mais nada...


----------



## Paulo H (14 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

Orion disse:


> Relativamente à anterior discussão das florestas no PN...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O problema é que para teres fotossintese necessitas de radiação solar. Nos pólos, o máximo que poderias ter seria alguns liquens (simbiose entre alga e fungo). Até as plantas carnívoras realizam fotossíntese. Mas sim, existem plantas que não realizam fotossintese, denominadas "plantas saprofitas", exemplo: Voyria aphylla 

Estas plantas obtem a sua energia, parasitando. 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyria


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Radar down


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Radar down



Seleciona o radar individualmente, desta lado funciona.


----------



## 1337 (14 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Seleciona o radar individualmente, desta lado funciona.


Individualmente como? não percebi...


----------



## PaulusLx (14 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Em vez de Mosaico de Radares escolher o de Arouca, o de Coruche ou o de Loulé. Acho porém que o 'dinâmico' não funciona.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Daqui a pouco tempo entramos na primavera altura em que os modelos vão andar bastante baralhados consequentemente as previsões têm um grau de erro muito maior do que no inverno ou verão.
Por isso não fiquem espantados dos modelos mostrarem o 8 ou 80.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

noticia hoje na SIC que a barragem do pego do altar em alcácer do sal está sensivelmente a 50% da sua capacidade, conheço bem essa barragem e mais ou menos à um mês quando estive aí estava que era uma lástima, entre os 8% a 10% da sua capacidade, era das que tinha menos agua em PT.
incrível como aumentou tanto a reserva de agua com estas chuvas que tem ocorrido nas ultimas semanas, muito bom mesmo e se calhar no sábado vou dar lá um salto


----------



## Marco pires (14 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

qual a credibilidade desta noticia?

*Acha que o tempo está mau? Proteção Civil diz que o pior ainda está para vir*
SAPO
A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) alertou hoje para o agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos próximos dias, com previsão de aumento da agitação marítima, com chuva pontualmente forte, trovoada, vento igualmente forte e queda de neve.
“Segundo o IPMA [Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera], prevê-se nos próximos dias o agravamento das condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente aumento da agitação marítima (em toda a costa), precipitação (pontualmente forte), instabilidade (trovoada), vento forte (possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos), e queda de neve”, refere a ANPC, em comunicado divulgado cerca das 20:00 de hoje.

No aviso à população, a ANPC refere que o IPMA prevê “períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de queda de granizo, para os distritos do Porto, Vila Real, Viseu e Aveiro até às 00:00” de quinta-feira.

A nota indica que “haverá o agravamento da agitação marítima a norte do Cabo Raso”, a partir das 21:00 de hoje, “com ondas de cinco a seis metros”, prevendo-se que a situação se mantenha até às 18:00 de quinta-feira."


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Marco pires disse:


> noticia hoje na SIC que a barragem do pego do altar em alcácer do sal está sensivelmente a 50% da sua capacidade, conheço bem essa barragem e mais ou menos à um mês quando estive aí estava que era uma lástima, entre os 8% a 10% da sua capacidade, era das que tinha menos agua em PT.
> incrível como aumentou tanto a reserva de agua com estas chuvas que tem ocorrido nas ultimas semanas, muito bom mesmo e se calhar no sábado vou dar lá um salto



Essa noticia deu ontem na TVI lol anteciparam-se


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Marco pires disse:


> noticia hoje na SIC que a barragem do pego do altar em alcácer do sal está sensivelmente a 50% da sua capacidade, conheço bem essa barragem e mais ou menos à um mês quando estive aí estava que era uma lástima, entre os 8% a 10% da sua capacidade, era das que tinha menos agua em PT.
> incrível como aumentou tanto a reserva de agua com estas chuvas que tem ocorrido nas ultimas semanas, muito bom mesmo e se calhar no sábado vou dar lá um salto


Boa notícia!
Se chover mais no sábado poderá subir mais o nível ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

Esta aqui a reportagem que falam, é realmente impressionante a recuperação da barragem! Um noticia maravilhosahttp://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...salvou-arroz-do-sado/5aa828740cf2c09c9a14a7eb

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (14 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

sem duvida, uma recuperação que nem eu esperava que viesse a acontecer, ainda bem que assim foi e que continue a recuperar, essa e todas as bacias hidrográficas


----------



## wxNW (15 Mar 2018 às 07:38)

Marco pires disse:


> qual a credibilidade desta noticia?
> 
> *Acha que o tempo está mau? Proteção Civil diz que o pior ainda está para vir*
> SAPO
> ...



Se observar no corpo da notícia não vem essa afirmação "que o pior está para vir", algum clickbait jornalístico. 
Mas o erro começou pelo comunicado da protecção civil que não tem muito jeito para comunicar, o dia de ontem foi de mau tempo e eles falam em agravamento pelo que maioria das pessoas parte do princípio que vai piorar em relação a ontem o que não é muito correcto.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 11:14)

*TVI 24: *Última hora: Derrocada na Praia da Ursa (Sintra) faz um morto e dois feridos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

RStorm disse:


> *TVI 24: *Última hora: Derrocada na Praia da Ursa (Sintra) faz um morto e dois feridos.








Mas acho que ainda não está confirmada a morte de ninguém! Vamos aguardar ,e esperar que não amigo 
https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...a-faz-dois-feridos-muitos-graves-9188819.html

*Edit:* Confirma-se a morte de jovem alemão de 20 anos


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mas acho que ainda não está confirmada a morte de ninguém! Vamos aguardar ,e esperar que não amigo
> https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...a-faz-dois-feridos-muitos-graves-9188819.html


 
A operação de resgate já começou e contabilizou até agora um morto e uma mulher em estado grave (segundo a CMTV), mas de qualquer das maneiras vou aguardar pelo fim da operação, pois uns canais já disseram que o casal estaria acampado, outros dizem que andavam apenas a passear... enfim, vou esperar para ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

A ser verdade que estavam acampados (nesta altura do ano, com o estado de tempo das ultimas semanas?), sem comentários,  ainda assim aguardemos mais noticias.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

Quem é que vai pagar o resgate desses senhores?


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

Pek disse:


>


Grande nevão ! 
Obrigado pelas fotos , PeK!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ser verdade que estavam acampados (nesta altura do ano, com o estado de tempo das ultimas semanas?), sem comentários, ainda assim aguardemos mais noticias.



Ainda agora estava a pensar nisso. A malta não tem definitivamente noção do perigo e expõe-se desnecessariamente a isto.
Independentemente que sejam ou não estrangeiros, o estado do tempo em si e o tipo de terreno que compõem aquelas arribas.. é quase senso comum.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

O WindGuru, para sábado está em altas, pois coloca mais de 50 mm, para um só dia, aqui para o meu concelho, se assim for não deve ser muito fácil, pois os terreno já não aguentam nem mais uma gota de chuva.
Os solos continuam a libertar bastante água.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda agora estava a pensar nisso. A malta não tem definitivamente noção do perigo e expõe-se desnecessariamente a isto.
> Independentemente que sejam ou não estrangeiros, o estado do tempo em si e o tipo de terreno que compõem aquelas arribas.. é quase senso comum.


Completamente, nem a tenra idade dos mesmos justifica tal irresponsabilidade!! Confirma.se uma vitima mortal @RStorm !


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente, nem a tenra idade dos mesmos justifica tal irresponsabilidade!! Confirma.se uma vitima mortal @RStorm !


 
Está a dar agora nos telejornais, a vitima foi um jovem brasileiro de 23 anos


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2018 às 13:11)

Esse local é um conhecido spot entre as comunidades hippie/zen, acho até que dizem que há um portal cósmico ou assim.
Esse tipo de comunidades vive muito ligada à natureza e pelos vistos nem o estado do tempo os demove.
Às vezes corre mal. RIP


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2018 às 14:04)

Sábado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O WindGuru, para sábado está em altas, pois coloca mais de 50 mm, para um só dia, aqui para o meu concelho, se assim for não deve ser muito fácil, pois os terreno já não aguentam nem mais uma gota de chuva.
> Os solos continuam a libertar bastante água.


Sim, parece que sábado é o dia de maior quantidade de chuva...


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

Muita neve a cair na Serra da Estrela, muitos bonecos para fazer 
Isto sim é um nevão assim dá gosto


----------



## tone (15 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

É impressão minha ou ali à volta das 240h tanto ECM como GFS colocam animação da boa?


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Exemplo de incerteza nos modelos... 






O norte australiano está a ser afetado por uma depressão tropical (mais informações aqui). Quantos aos acumulados, resta esperar para ver. Clicar em 'weather observations' à direita' (clicar nas estações para mais informações)  http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR631.loop.shtml#skip

A depressão deverá adquirir intensidade suficiente para ser nomeada, sendo Linda o nome escolhido. É muito cedo para ter certezas mas a 'Linda' poderá chegar a furacão _major_ (na 'nossa' nomenclatura; os australianos usam outra).


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2018 às 17:08)

E o modelo indígena:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Mas uma coisa é certa , vai chover bem no Sábado 







Outra coisa será o acumulado no "quintal" de cada um 
O importante será mesmo chover, e quanto mais e dispersa melhor, claro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Trinity disse:


> acho até que dizem que há um portal cósmico ou assim.



Bom, a ser assim, pelo menos um deles conseguiu passar para o outro lado do 'portal cósmico'.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Bom, relativamente ao Alentejo a chuva deverá ser primariamente estratiforme, tendencialmente moderada a forte, e muito provavelmente cairá de forma contínua.

A água precipitável não é muito elevada portanto o cenário podia ser pior. 

Quem sabe se não aparecem mais tornados?


----------



## Teya (15 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, a ser assim, pelo menos um deles conseguiu passar para o outro lado do 'portal cósmico'.



Muito bom, já me fez rir com essa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Teya disse:


> Muito bom, já me fez rir com essa!


Só podia ser a Cláudia a dizer isso!


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Atenção que não sei se o grupo era mesmo desses, podiam ser apenas amantes da natureza pouco cuidadosos. 
Fiz essa associação pois é um local muito bonito e para esse tipo de comunidade tem uma mística qualquer que eles lá sabem, fiz a associação porque é a única explicação que encontro para que alguém acampe num local daqueles com arribas instáveis durante estas semanas de mau tempo.
É um facto que o portal infelizmente funcionou para um deles, eu estive para dizer isso mas optei por não dizer pois achei que seria uma piada de mau gosto até porque nem conheço as circunstâncias exactas do porquê daquele grupo estar num local tão perigoso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Gostava de saber que altitude é que o ECMWF atribui a Tondela e arredores, certamente deve ter um erro qualquer relacionado com a altitude aqui da serra do Caramulo e deve ser ainda por umas boas centenas de metros, no entanto cá fica a pura ilusão :


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Trinity disse:


> nem conheço as circunstâncias exactas do porquê daquele grupo estar num local tão perigoso.



A não ser que tenham ido em socorro de alguém, teoria que ninguém levantou, não há nenhuma justificação para estarem ali, a não ser a inconsciência. Todos temos que morrer, é certo. Mas as mortes por estupidez causam-me uma tristeza e irritação especiais.


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

De acordo, eram putos, quem nunca foi algumas vezes inconsciente na vida, sobretudo quando somos novos?


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Trinity disse:


> De acordo, eram putos, quem nunca foi algumas vezes inconsciente na vida, sobretudo quando somos novos?


Obviamente... Pode de facto acontecer, brincadeiras inconscientes, puro desconhecimento, ou outra qualquer situação. Aliás o local é amplamente visitado durante todo o ano. O famoso quem nunca pecou...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2018 às 22:05)

Trinity disse:


> De acordo, eram putos, quem nunca foi algumas vezes inconsciente na vida, sobretudo quando somos novos?


Exato. 
Sujeitamo-nos ao perigo muito mais vezes do que pensamos.
Exemplos:
-Ao irmos para a estrada num dia de chuva e de muito trânsito, corremos o risco de não haver aderência suficiente na estrada e portanto a probabilidade de haver um acidente é grande.
-Ao fazermos uma caminhada na montanha, estamos a sujeitar-nos ao perigo, independentemente do estado do tempo.
-Ao fazer escalada, corremos o risco de escorregarmos e cairmos.
-Ao acampar ao ar livre, sujeitamo-nos ao perigo.
Portanto, acho extremamente injusto afirmar que eles morreram de forma estúpida. Eles só tiveram bastante azar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Mar 2018 às 22:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles só tiveram bastante azar.



Azar? Azar é ir descansado na sua vidinha e levar com um bêbado a conduzir e ir desta para melhor. Azar é ir a circular no passeio e ser apanhado por um carro desgovernado. Azar é ser criança e ser diagnosticado com cancro. Azar é nascer num país onde as bombas nos caem em cima todos os dias. Azar é ir na rua e cair-nos um vaso na cabeça. Azar é estar em casa tranquilo e ser atingido por uma bala perdida. Azar é morrer de morte súbita sem explicação.
Acampar debaixo de uma arriba em plena tempestade não é azar. Embebedar-se, conduzir e estampar-se contra uma árvore não é azar. Colocarmo-nos no meio de uma estrada e sermos atropelados não é azar. Ir tirar fotos junto ao mar com aviso vermelho por agitação marítima e ser apanhado por uma onda, não é azar. Chamem-lhe estupidez, irresponsabilidade, inconsciência, ingenuidade, causa-efeito ou o que quiserem. Azar é quase ofensivo para quem já sofreu verdadeiros azares na vida.
Todos os anos há idiotas, na praia, a acharem-se mais espertos do que os outros, a usufruírem da bela da sombrinha debaixo de arribas com sinais de perigo de derrocada ao lado. Idiotas que não só se expõem ao perigo como expõem também as suas crianças. Azar é nascer com pais assim.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Mar 2018 às 22:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Azar? Azar é ir descansado na sua vidinha e levar com um bêbado a conduzir e ir desta para melhor. Azar é ir a circular no passeio e ser apanhado por um carro desgovernado. Azar é ser criança e ser diagnosticado com cancro. Azar é nascer num país onde as bombas nos caem em cima todos os dias. Azar é ir na rua e cair-nos um vaso na cabeça. Azar é estar em casa tranquilo e ser atingido por uma bala perdida. Azar é morrer de morte súbita sem explicação.
> Acampar debaixo de uma arriba em plena tempestade não é azar. Embebedar-se, conduzir e estampar-se contra uma árvore não é azar. Colocarmo-nos no meio de uma estrada e sermos atropelados não é azar. Ir tirar fotos junto ao mar com aviso vermelho por agitação marítima e ser apanhado por uma onda, não é azar. Chamem-lhe estupidez, irresponsabilidade, inconsciência, ingenuidade, causa-efeito ou o que quiserem. Azar é quase ofensivo para quem já sofreu verdadeiros azares na vida.
> Todos os anos há idiotas, na praia, a acharem-se mais espertos do que os outros, a usufruírem da bela da sombrinha debaixo de arribas com sinais de perigo de derrocada ao lado. Idiotas que não só se expõem ao perigo como expõem também as suas crianças. Azar é nascer com pais assim.




Concordo a 100%


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

A depressão que vai afectar particularmente o Centro e Sul de Portugal, será que vai ter nome? Nesse caso, seria a tempestade Hugo, se ninguém falou ainda é sinal que não vai ter nome.

No Algarve, será marcado mais pelo vento e não tanto pela precipitação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

Não me parece que se justifique dar-lhe nome...
Vai ser uma depressão fraca...


----------



## Marco pires (15 Mar 2018 às 23:03)




----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

> O comandante da Capitania do Porto de Cascais salientou que *"da praia da Ursa até ao Cabo da Roca há cerca de dez placas de risco de derrocada"*, mas no acesso à praia da Ursa, através de um caminho inclinado e com pedras soltas, foi detetada a falta de uma placa de aviso.





> O comandante Pereira da Terra revelou que, de acordo com testemunhos, o grupo estava no local "há três dias" e foi a segunda noite que passou numa praia onde "a subida da maré também é muito perigosa".



TVI

Os jovens foram irresponsáveis mas do meu conhecimento não há derrocadas generalizadas em todas as tempestades. A derrocada naquele local podia ter ocorrido há 3 dias como daqui a 3 dias. Aquela arriba é a única no local ou há outras nas redondezas?

Além do mais, em agosto de 2009 houve uma derrocada na praia da Maria Luísa. Na altura os banhistas também foram irresponsáveis (ignoraram o aviso) mas o _timing_ da derrocada foi uma infeliz coincidência. Porque não ocorreu a meio da noite?

Numa realidade mais liberal, os irresponsáveis seriam duplamente punidos: o susto e o custo (exorbitante) da operação de resgate. Mas isso seria certamente polémico até porque burrices toda a gente inevitavelmente fará.


----------



## Rajujas (15 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Marco pires disse:


>



Epá, ia agora mesmo comentar isso. Haha andamos em sintonia, Marco! :P

Mas já agora para dar contexto, 1 mês de diferença:





O Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Azar? Azar é ir descansado na sua vidinha e levar com um bêbado a conduzir e ir desta para melhor. Azar é ir a circular no passeio e ser apanhado por um carro desgovernado. Azar é ser criança e ser diagnosticado com cancro. Azar é nascer num país onde as bombas nos caem em cima todos os dias. Azar é ir na rua e cair-nos um vaso na cabeça. Azar é estar em casa tranquilo e ser atingido por uma bala perdida. Azar é morrer de morte súbita sem explicação.
> Acampar debaixo de uma arriba em plena tempestade não é azar. Embebedar-se, conduzir e estampar-se contra uma árvore não é azar. Colocarmo-nos no meio de uma estrada e sermos atropelados não é azar. Ir tirar fotos junto ao mar com aviso vermelho por agitação marítima e ser apanhado por uma onda, não é azar. Chamem-lhe estupidez, irresponsabilidade, inconsciência, ingenuidade, causa-efeito ou o que quiserem. Azar é quase ofensivo para quem já sofreu verdadeiros azares na vida.
> Todos os anos há idiotas, na praia, a acharem-se mais espertos do que os outros, a usufruírem da bela da sombrinha debaixo de arribas com sinais de perigo de derrocada ao lado. Idiotas que não só se expõem ao perigo como expõem também as suas crianças. Azar é nascer com pais assim.


Eles sujeitaram-se ao perigo, sim, mas conhecendo bem a Ursa, eles tiveram bastante azar.
Foi uma coisa que lhes ACONTECEU!
É muito fácil criticar não sabendo a história toda (ou só ler o que a comunicação social de porcaria diz)...


----------



## Marco pires (15 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

podes crer Rajujas, e que diferença tão grande


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Azar? Azar é ir descansado na sua vidinha e levar com um bêbado a conduzir e ir desta para melhor. Azar é ir a circular no passeio e ser apanhado por um carro desgovernado. Azar é ser criança e ser diagnosticado com cancro. Azar é nascer num país onde as bombas nos caem em cima todos os dias. Azar é ir na rua e cair-nos um vaso na cabeça. Azar é estar em casa tranquilo e ser atingido por uma bala perdida. Azar é morrer de morte súbita sem explicação.
> Acampar debaixo de uma arriba em plena tempestade não é azar. Embebedar-se, conduzir e estampar-se contra uma árvore não é azar. Colocarmo-nos no meio de uma estrada e sermos atropelados não é azar. Ir tirar fotos junto ao mar com aviso vermelho por agitação marítima e ser apanhado por uma onda, não é azar. Chamem-lhe estupidez, irresponsabilidade, inconsciência, ingenuidade, causa-efeito ou o que quiserem. Azar é quase ofensivo para quem já sofreu verdadeiros azares na vida.
> Todos os anos há idiotas, na praia, a acharem-se mais espertos do que os outros, a usufruírem da bela da sombrinha debaixo de arribas com sinais de perigo de derrocada ao lado. Idiotas que não só se expõem ao perigo como expõem também as suas crianças. Azar é nascer com pais assim.



Subscrevo completamente, também!



Trinity disse:


> De acordo, eram putos, quem nunca foi algumas vezes inconsciente na vida, sobretudo quando somos novos?



Putos??? Com a idade deles, já sustentava a família há muitos anos.
"Novos" é para aí com 12 ou 13 anos, com a idade deles já têm muitos anos de vida supostamente adulta.
Nos tempos actuais, infelizmente, vê-se muita inconsciência em muitas idades.
Muitas pessoas parecem imbuídas de um falso senso de imortalidade ou de que o mal só acontece aos outros, talvez facilitado pelas "proezas" incríveis com que são "bombardeados" na Net...


----------



## PaulusLx (15 Mar 2018 às 23:19)

Inconsciência e estupidez que coloca em risco a vida não só dos próprios e dos próximos como a dos diligentes elementos das equipas de salvamento, seja de tripulações de EH-101, de lanchas de salvamento, ou de bombeiros em terra.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A depressão que vai afectar particularmente o Centro e Sul de Portugal, será que vai ter nome? Nesse caso, seria a tempestade Hugo, se ninguém falou ainda é sinal que não vai ter nome.
> 
> No Algarve, será marcado mais pelo vento e não tanto pela precipitação.



7-9h, dia 17, rajadas de vento:






Se o vento se mantiver (e aparecer no AROME do IPMA) a depressão deverá ser nomeada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito fácil criticar não sabendo a história toda (ou só ler o que a comunicação social de porcaria diz)...



Conseguirás convencer-me que tiveram muito azar se me disseres que quando o grupo acampou ali não estava lá nenhuma arriba e que quando acordaram, lá estava ela sabe Deus vinda de onde.
Todos os dias tomamos decisões, fazemos opções, escolhas. Algumas delas muito estúpidas. Às vezes, temos a sorte de fazer coisas estúpidas e não sofrermos as consequências. Há quem fume a vida toda e morra aos 88 anos de algo não relacionado com o tabaco (como o meu avô paterno). Mas quando fazemos coisas estúpidas e nos safamos das consequências, as coisas estúpidas que fizemos continuam a ser estúpidas. E se as repetirmos o número de vezes suficiente, ditam as leis da probabilidade, que um dia é muito provável que não consigamos escapar às consequências.
Já agora, com 23 anos estava licenciada e a fazer mestrado enquanto trabalhava há já dois anos. Era jovem, sim. Muito jovem. Mas não era uma criança crescida.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 23:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles sujeitaram-se ao perigo, sim, mas conhecendo bem a Ursa, eles tiveram bastante azar.
> Foi uma coisa que lhes ACONTECEU!
> É muito fácil criticar não sabendo a história toda (ou só ler o que a comunicação social de porcaria diz)...



As derrocadas por lá são recorrentes,por vezes são imperceptíveis pois os calhaus ficam a meio da arriba e não chegam ao areal.Acredito que ocorrerão muitas mais, com o acumulado que ai vem, o próprio vento certamente que terá impacto da estabilidade da arriba.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> As derrocadas por lá são recorrentes,por vezes são imperceptíveis pois os calhaus ficam a meio da arriba e não chegam ao areal.Acredito que ocorrerão muitas mais, com o acumulado que ai vem, o próprio vento certamente que terá impacto da estabilidade da arriba.



Mas muitas vezes vê-se bem, como no exemplo abaixo, com os calhaus todos acumulados, ou, mesmo sem eles, basta olhar para o tipo de arriba, íngreme e fracturada...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> As derrocadas por lá são recorrentes,por vezes são imperceptíveis pois os calhaus ficam a meio da arriba e não chegam ao areal.Acredito que ocorrerão muitas mais, com o acumulado que ai vem, o próprio vento certamente que terá impacto da estabilidade da arriba.


Sim, nunca acampei lá com estas condições atmosféricas. E aí concordo que eles arriscaram muito, e sendo estrangeiros e não conhecendo bem a praia, acredito que eles não perceberam o risco que corriam. A desinformação pode custar-nos a vida...
Mas lá está, é tudo especulação e nenhum de nós estava lá para perceber realmente o que aconteceu.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não me parece que se justifique dar-lhe nome...
> Vai ser uma depressão fraca...



Para ti é sempre tudo fraco... Nunca chove nem está vento o suficiente...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Tonton disse:


> Mas muitas vezes vê-se bem, como no exemplo abaixo, com os calhaus todos acumulados, ou, mesmo sem eles, basta olhar para o tipo de arriba, íngreme e fracturada...



Exacto aí  e tambem à direita estão sempre restos da arriba, fizeste bem colocar até para se perceber a dimensão da coisa, são falésias gigantes que rondam os 100-130mts.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

*MUITO GRAVE:*

O Hugo chega este fim-de-semana (17 e 18), depois no dia 25 de Março chega a Irene !
quinta-feira, março 15, 2018 Notícias





Pois é desde o final de Dezembro de 2017 até Março tem sido de muitas tempestades e sol quase nem o vimos, a seca ainda permanece no país na zona interior do país.

Mesmo com as depressões terem afectado o país, não chegou ainda para que a seca termina-se, sendo assim vem aí mais duas tempestades seguidas, o Hugo que chega já este fim-de-semana de 17 a 18 de Março, e depois a partir do dia 24 para 25 de Março, uma outra nova depressão com ventos de sul/sudoeste vai afectar o país, com ventos acima dos 100 km/hora.

Isto é uma situação que será muito difícil sair dela, até fins de Maio inícios de Junho teremos imensas tempestades com os seus respectivos nomes.
Se quer sol e calor a sério, vai ter que aguardar até meados de Junho.
Até lá faremos actualizações todos os dias.

http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/muito-grave-o-hugo-chega-este-fim-de.html?m=1


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

@Snifa é praxe. Já vi com cada um que me aparece no Facebook...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

Snifa disse:


> *MUITO GRAVE:*
> 
> O Hugo chega este fim-de-semana (17 e 18), depois no dia 25 de Março chega a Irene !
> quinta-feira, março 15, 2018 Notícias
> ...


Meu Deus... isto é gravíssimo! (o português, entenda-se...)


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não me parece que se justifique dar-lhe nome... Vai ser uma depressão fraca...



Agora estaPalpites


Snifa disse:


> *MUITO GRAVE:*
> 
> O Hugo chega este fim-de-semana (17 e 18), depois no dia 25 de Março chega a Irene !
> quinta-feira, março 15, 2018 Notícias Pois é desde o final de Dezembro de 2017 até Março tem sido de muitas tempestades e sol quase nem o vimos, a seca ainda permanece no país na zona interior do país.
> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/muito-grave-o-hugo-chega-este-fim-de.html?m=1



É verdade, a internet permite estas coisas...  Eu chamo-lhe de charlatões, pois são pessoas que falam sobre assuntos do qual não têm formação científica nenhuma e também por ausência de capacidades cognitivas... Basta ver este último que se trata de um tal Diogo Nunes das Caldas da Rainha, que andou num curso profissional ligado à informática e que tomou a iniciativa de criar o blogue e uma página no facebbok; miúdos sem tacto e que revelam a falta de responsabilidade no que dizem...



criz0r disse:


> @Snifa é praxe. Já vi com cada um que me aparece no Facebook...



Aí está... Aparece com cada um a dizer cada barbaridade   E o mais grave de tudo é que não gostam quando lhe chamamos a atenção para as barbaridades que publicam... Não revelam ter capacidades que lhes permitam aceitar críticas construtivas para emendar os seus erros.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Mar 2018 às 10:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Agora estaPalpites
> 
> 
> É verdade, a internet permite estas coisas...  Eu chamo-lhe de charlatões, pois são pessoas que falam sobre assuntos do qual não têm formação científica nenhuma e também por ausência de capacidades cognitivas... Basta ver este último que se trata de um tal Diogo Nunes das Caldas da Rainha, que andou num curso profissional ligado à informática e que tomou a iniciativa de criar o blogue e uma página no facebbok; miúdos sem tacto e que revelam a falta de responsabilidade no que dizem...
> ...



Como factor abonatório demonstram espírito de iniciativa e como os erros são precursores do sucesso, quem sabe...


----------



## rozzo (16 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

MSantos disse:


> Para ti é sempre tudo fraco... Nunca chove nem está vento o suficiente...



Acrescenta aí a temperatura: nunca estão -10º ou +40º!


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

> February weather in Russia was intricate. (...) Record colds were registered in European territory, it was lower than -30°. The single country region with exceptionally warm weather during all month was north-east (Kamchatka, Chukotka, Kolyma). Here in all decades the average monthly air temperature exceeded the norm by 6-12° and more.
> 
> As a result, the average monthly air temperature of February in the north of Far East federal district is the second highest on the record. It succeeds only to the February 1934, i.e. the year which became the part of the period of the first instrumentally fixed Arctic warming.





> February closed the calendar winter of 2017-2018, which in Russia became warm. It has 3-6 rank amongst all warm winters since 1891. The warmest winter is 2015-2016, then is its predecessor.





> All Middle East and most part of the Central Asia were in conditions of abnormally warm and sometimes – hot weather. Here the temperature norms were exceeded by 2-4° and more. In Atyrau (Kazakhstan) the anomaly is +2.2°, Andijon (Uzbekistan) and Dushanbe (Tajikistan) - +3.1°, Amman (Jordan) - +3.3°, Eilat (Israel) and Shiraz (Iran) - +3.5°, Al-Jawf and Rafha (Saudi Arabia) - +4.4°.
> 
> In the most part of North Africa is was warmer than usual. In Egypt, east of Libya and to the south of Sahara – even substantially (by 2-3° and more). But cold from Europe from time to time penetrated to the north-west of the subcontinent. In Morocco the air temperature before the morning dropped to zero. From Algeria to Mauritania the average monthly air temperature was below the norm by 1-2°.





> February did not pamper Europeans with warm weather. (...) The average monthly air temperature in all continent was below the norm. In Spain, France, Germany, Poland, Baltic countries in some places by 2-3°. However, such cold February is not seldom during the last years. Over the past 18 years of XXI century it happened for the sixth time.





> In Arctic February 2018 became the warmest on the record. Its average temperature exceeded the last record achievement of 2016 by 0.5°. At the end of the month the transfer of the warm air from Atlantic ocean to Pacific one caused the unprecedented event. First time during the height of the winter its temperature (according to the data of Danish Meteorology Institute) rose above zero. Ice cover, which had to increase during this time of the year, started to decrease. As a total during the week, ice coverage in Bering sea was decreased by one third. Meteorological phenomenon in Arctic during the last days of February testifies on early spring in Polar Circle.
> 
> Last winter in the Northern Hemisphere became the third warmest one on the record. In all Arctic the average monthly air temperatures in winter exceeded the norms substantially and last winter became here the warmest on the record.



*THE MAIN WEATHER AND CLIMATE FEATURES OF THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE IN FEBRUARY 2018*


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

A malta russa tem umas traduções engraçadas 



> *Middle East had the cyclones full of water*, which have got by the Mediterranean countries (Israel, Lebanon, Jordan) and Saudi Arabia. In some places there were up to the half of monthly precipitations norms and more. In Armenia in Ararat valley the last winter did not see the snow at all, it allowed to begin the spring field work earlier by one month.





> Although the monthly quantity of precipitations exceeded the norm in general in south-east and east of the continent, but some of them brought a great amount of snow and rain. In Malta 109mm of rain fell over the day, which is more than monthly norm. Spain, Italy, Greece, Croatia have got 40-80mm of rain over the day. In the beginning of the month snow covered Paris with depth of 10 cm. *But apocalypse was at the end of February*, when abundant snowfalls came to Europe together with Siberian cold. In Croatia snow blocked the roads, in Greece the sleet caused the landslide, which descended to Korinthos channel and blocked it.



O apocalipse dos ciclones cheios de água é tramado


----------



## Tonton (16 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Orion disse:


> O apocalipse dos ciclones cheios de água é tramado


Ainda se fosse cheios de medronho...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Agora estaPalpites
> 
> 
> É verdade, a internet permite estas coisas...  Eu chamo-lhe de charlatões, pois são pessoas que falam sobre assuntos do qual não têm formação científica nenhuma e também por ausência de capacidades cognitivas... Basta ver este último que se trata de um tal Diogo Nunes das Caldas da Rainha, que andou num curso profissional ligado à informática e que tomou a iniciativa de criar o blogue e uma página no facebbok; miúdos sem tacto e que revelam a falta de responsabilidade no que dizem...
> ...



Se todos denunciassem estas páginas de charlatões, em vez de serem partilhadas, se calhar nenhuma delas estava online ainda...
Não percebo como têm sempre milhares de partilhas... e são noticias sensacionalistas e sem pés nem cabeça... enfim...
Aliás.. eu perceber até percebo... ou não estivéssemos a falar do povo português.. muito dado a estas coisas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Vou criar um site sensacionista a 1ª notícia: Portugal vai ser engolido pelas areias do Saraha em 2025

Choque, drama e horror um site brevemente perto de si.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Mar 2018 às 13:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Se todos denunciassem estas páginas de charlatões, em vez de serem partilhadas, se calhar nenhuma delas estava online ainda...
> Não percebo como têm sempre milhares de partilhas... e são noticias sensacionalistas e sem pés nem cabeça... enfim...
> Aliás.. eu perceber até percebo... ou não estivéssemos a falar do povo português.. muito dado a estas coisas...


Essa do povo português era desnecessária, basta olhar para o pináculo da civilização e ver que presidente elegeram (influenciados ou não pelas redes sociais)


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

The Weatherman disse:


> Essa do povo português era desnecessária, basta olhar para o pináculo da civilização e ver que presidente elegeram (influenciados ou não pelas redes sociais)



Sem dúvida... mas estamos a falar de sites portugueses partilhados por portugueses.. por isso tinha que me referir ao povo português em concreto... 
E sou português com muito orgulho!


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2018 às 13:21)

Também vou criar um site desses, e, para ficar mais credível, conto  com o apoio do Artur Albarran


----------



## remember (16 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

Snifa disse:


> Também vou criar um site desses, e, para ficar mais credível, conto  com o apoio do Artur Albarran


Muito bom!  Para aliviar o stress.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

The Weatherman disse:


> basta olhar para o pináculo da civilização



Deduzo que esteja a referir-se aos EUA. Os EUA nunca foram nenhum pináculo da civilização. Pináculo de desenvolvimento económico e industrial, do empreendedorismo e da meritocracia (em tempos), talvez. Agora da civilização? Um país tão recente, com tão pouca História e onde, na década de 60, existiam ainda estabelecimentos para negros e para brancos, WCs para negros e para brancos e onde o casamento inter-racial era proibido por lei? Não.
Dito isto, concordo. Há, em Portugal, uma certa atração pela dramatização das coisas.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Deduzo que esteja a referir-se aos EUA. Os EUA nunca foram nenhum pináculo da civilização. Pináculo de desenvolvimento económico e industrial, do empreendedorismo e da meritocracia (em tempos), talvez. Agora da civilização? Um país tão recente, com tão pouca História e onde, na década de 60, existiam ainda estabelecimentos para negros e para brancos, WCs para negros e para brancos e onde o casamento inter-racial era proibido por lei? Não.
> Dito isto, concordo. Há, em Portugal, uma certa atração pela dramatização das coisas.


Mantenho. Apenas me esqueci das aspas.


----------



## srr (16 Mar 2018 às 14:53)

Impressão minha, ou

há um corte na precipitação para amanha no centro ?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Mar 2018 às 14:56)

The Weatherman disse:


> Mantenho. Apenas me esqueci das aspas.



Temos conceitos de civilização distintos, então. Mesmo com aspas. 
Quando ao gosto Português pelo drama, basta ver as audiências e as tiragens da imprensa para comprovar...


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Temos conceitos de civilização distintos, então. Mesmo com aspas.
> Quando ao gosto Português pelo drama, basta ver as audiências e as tiragens da imprensa para comprovar...



Talvez não porque as aspas são utilizadas frequentemente quando temos como intenção exprimir ironia ou dar destaque a uma palavra ou expressão utilizada fora de seu contexto habitual. 
A imprensa em Portugal comparada, nesse aspecto, com a dos EUA ou da Inglaterra é brincadeira de meninos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

The Weatherman disse:


> A imprensa em Portugal comparada, nesse aspecto, com a dos EUA ou da Inglaterra é brincadeira de meninos.



Não discordo. Mas os números das tiragens e das audiências no nosso país confirmam, sem margem para dúvidas, o gosto Português pelo 'drama, a tragédia, o horror'.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

IPMA fez atualização da situação de Seca ontem! 

Quase todo o território saiu da seca, com certeza com as chuvas dos próximos dias devemos ter ainda menos:







*"O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação de 1 a 15 de março, 205.6 mm, é cerca de 3 vezes o valor médio mensal, sendo já o 9º maior valor para o mês de março desde 1931 e o 3º mais alto desde 2000"
*
Todo o território já ultrapassou a média de precipitação, quase todo o interior rebentou com a escala do IPMA. *"630% na Guarda" 




*

*"O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no presente ano hidrológico 2017/2018 (1 de outubro de 2017 a 15 de março 2018) 529.4 mm, corresponde a 84% do valor normal, verificando-se assim uma recuperação significativa em relação ao valor normal e superando o valor que se verificava no ano hidrológico 2016/17 no final de março"

Podem emuldorar esta tabela :






Relatório completo aqui. De salientar que o gráfico de precipitação total está com a legenda errada, provavelmente engano. 

A bonança depois da tempestade que foi Abril-Outubro de 2017 *


----------



## 1337 (16 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

E o mais curioso é aquela franja costeira, basicamente de Viana do Castelo e Aveiro, estar em seca fraca


----------



## Paulo H (16 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

1337 disse:


> E o mais curioso é aquela franja costeira, basicamente de Viana do Castelo e Aveiro, estar em seca fraca



Também reparei nisso.. Deve ser um indicador que mede a % água no solo (relativamente ao periodo e local).

"O *índice PDSI *_(Palmer Drought Severity Index_), foi desenvolvido por Palmer (1965) e implementado e calibrado para Portugal Continental (Pires, 2003).

Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta dados da quantidade de precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo e permite detetar a ocorrência de períodos de *seca classificando-os em termos de intensidade (fraca, moderada, severa e extrema)."*​
*Fonte: *_http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observatorio.secas/pdsi/apresentacao/definicao/_​
Eu prefiro consultar a % de água no solo, a 15 de março:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/info-mensal/index.jsp?page=mas.xml


----------



## AMFC (16 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Já estou farto de ler que vem aí a tempestade Hugo,mas já é oficial ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

srr disse:


> Impressão minha, ou
> 
> há um corte na precipitação para amanha no centro ?



Também notei isso, em relação áquilo que estava ontem e o que está hoje, pelo menos para aqui, o corte da precipitação foi na orden dos 50 a 60%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

AMFC disse:


> Já estou farto de ler que vem aí a tempestade Hugo,mas já é oficial ?



No facebook então não se fala de outra coisa, é do Hugo e da Irene, mas parece que afinal são notícias falsas, mas o problema é que a maioria das pessoas ao ler, pensam mesmo que é verdade, é sempre melhor aguardar pela confirmação do IPMA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

AMFC disse:


> Já estou farto de ler que vem aí a tempestade Hugo,mas já é oficial ?


A comunicação social estará a usar a lista de nomeação para os nomes das tempestades , conforme ficou acordado com Espanha e França, mas  até ao momento o IPMA ainda não deu essa informação, logo não estará confirmado! o certo e que amanhã iremos ter muita chuva, e atenção ao vento de madrugada e ao final da tarde


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

se amanhã nao for confirmado o nome hugo só vem confirmar que esta historia dos nomes de tempestades é uma palhaçada. so porque apanha um pouco do Sul e passa rapido nao tem nome!  vai ser mais forte que algumas tretas de tempestades mais a norte


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

espero bem que não metam nome nisto... agora vêm meia duzia de pingas de chuva e é uma tempestade...enfim
dignifiquem o meu nome sff


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

olá ao que parece depois do evento do fim de semana vamos ter uma melhoria do estado tempo até ao meio da próxima semana, o nosso "querido" anticiclone vem visitar-nos, mas não é por muito tempo para o final da próxima semana o anticiclone vai ficar a oeste-sudoeste dos Açores e permitir a passagem das frentes atlânticas.

ECM










GFS


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

miguel disse:


> se amanhã nao for confirmado o nome hugo só vem confirmar que esta historia dos nomes de tempestades é uma palhaçada. so porque apanha um pouco do Sul e passa rapido nao tem nome!  vai ser mais forte que algumas tretas de tempestades mais a norte



Concordo, as tempestades quando afectam o norte têm nome, aquelas que afectam o sul não têm.  Amanhã, promete ser agreste com rajadas a roçar os 100 km/h a sul do Tejo, principalmente na Grande Lisboa, Setúbal e Algarve, a ondulação vai ser de 4 a 5 metros na costa sul do Algarve. Amanhã, existe probabilidade de existir fenómenos extremos de vento, ainda aparece algum tornado. 

Também, passou por aqui, um tornado e a tempestade não teve nome. Era a prima da Emma, amanhã vem a prima da Gisele.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Descubram as diferenças   Eu, já descobri e vocês?


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Descubram as diferenças   Eu, já descobri e vocês?



Mais chuva a Norte, mas as anomalias são, em geral, as mesmas em todo o território (quase sempre nos 300%)


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto aí  e tambem à direita estão sempre restos da arriba, fizeste bem colocar até para se perceber a dimensão da coisa, são falésias gigantes que rondam os 100-130mts.


Toda esta secção da costa é mais do mesmo no que toca às falésias / arribas. Como se pode ver nesta foto-reportagem que efectuei de uma incursão cuidadosa e com o timing controlado à Praia do Cavalo, mesmo pegada à Adraga, no lado sul. Só se chega à do Cavalo por mar, por um trilho quase escalada, ou como fiz, com bom tempo e na baixa-mar em marés vivas, e em época que o mar não tenha levado a maior parte da areia daquelas praias. Ao circular cá em cima sobre a Adraga, Ursa, cavalo, etc., recomendo distância prudente à aresta, 2 ou 3 metros. Porque de vez em quando o tempo encarrega-se de dar mais uma valente dentada à arriba. 'Suicidas' por aqui continua a havê-los, pescadores de sargos, douradas, etc., que se aventuram sobre a Pedra de Alvidrar ou descem até meio da arriba...


Fotos: A PRAIA DO CAVALO 




​


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

As arribas, falésias e perigo à espreita. Aqui na zona das praias da Adraga e da do Cavalo, contígua do lado sul. Um grupo de pescadores lúdicos encontra-se sobre a afamada Pedra de Alvidrar. Os romanos usavam o local como 'tribunal sumário'. Se quem era por ali atirado e sobrevivesse é porque estava inocente!  Outras fotos mostram uma equipa de bombeiros efectuando treino de salvamento na arriba sobre a Praia do Cavalo.






*Ver todas as fotos*


​


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Orion disse:


> Exemplo de incerteza nos modelos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Começando por reconhecer o meu erro, já que a Linda já existia na altura a este da Austrália , cá deixo a previsão do HWRF relativamente ao ciclone Marcus:






169 nós são >310 qph.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

Não há por aí um erro qualquer?
Só 50-75 mm em Monchique\Fóia?
Nenhuma região entre os 200-300 mm?
Parece francamente abaixo do registado em muitas zonas.
Não acham estranho os valores até 15 de março?
Podemos balizar aquilo que sabemos nas estações particulares que temos ou disponíveis na net, sendo que parte é passível de dúvidas.
No meu caso tenho 325 mm acumulados de 1 a 15 do mês. Mas há estações e zonas que terão acima disso. Logo é natural que os 200 mm tenham sido facilmente ultrapassados em variadas zonas do país.
Mas as do IPMA não lhes parece abaixo do esperado?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não há por aí um erro qualquer?
> Só 50-75 mm em Monchique\Fóia?
> Nenhuma região entre os 200-300 mm?
> Parece francamente abaixo do registado em muitas zonas.
> ...


Sinceramente, aquilo que o mapa da precipitação total do IPMA apresenta é completamente errado.
Aqui na minha zona, aparece a cor 75-100mm mas depois na tabela aparece valores superiores a 200mm nas estações aqui da zona. Só visto 
Portalegre: *238.1mm*
Elvas:* 202.6mm*

Fica aqui a tabela, Lamas de Mouro lidera com 446mm mas no mapa está a cor de 150-200mm


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não há por aí um erro qualquer?
> Só 50-75 mm em Monchique\Fóia?
> Nenhuma região entre os 200-300 mm?
> Parece francamente abaixo do registado em muitas zonas.
> ...


Eu, em Monchique , segundo meu pluviômetro, levo  só no mês de março ( 1 a 17 )
333,9 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

*AFINAL...*
*JÁ PODEMOS BATER NO IPMA OU NÃO?!*
É que uma falha destas é demasiadamente obscena para que não possamos continuar a bater no "ceguinho"!

Não quero caças às bruxas, mas se isto não é uma falha grave, é o quê?
Falta de profissionalismo por parte de parte do IPMA, pelo menos daquele ou daqueles que fizeram uma mapa com um disparate destes?

O nosso papel é contribuir para a melhoria da meteorologia, e da percepção geral sobre o que é o clima e toda a compreensão associada a este ramo da ciência.
Como tal, se observamos algo como isto, é natural que nos interroguemos sobre o que se passa dentro da instituição IPMA, uma instituição pública, paga por todos nós, e que deve ter como missão o melhor serviço com os meios que lhe colocam à disposição.

Por mim isto acaba aqui, mas fica registada a falha. Oxalá possa ser corrigida.


----------



## qwerl (17 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Olha ele outra vez


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

qwerl disse:


> Olha ele outra vez


O AA virá em breve ...
O tempo vai estar mais estável !
Um dia ou outro virá chuva, mas o sol vai começar a estar mais presente nas próximas semanas ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (17 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

joselamego disse:


> O AA virá em breve ...
> O tempo vai estar mais estável !
> Um dia ou outro virá chuva, mas o sol vai começar a estar mais presente nas próximas semanas ....
> 
> ...



É provável que sim, afinal estamos quase a entrar na Primavera, desde que não venha outra loucura de Abril como o ano passado


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

qwerl disse:


> Olha ele outra vez


Agora já começa a ser normal vir temperaturas amenas na ordem de 20ºC, temperaturas suaves e agradáveis. Começa a ser o tempo de trovoadas, um dia ou outro com mais chuva, maiores amplitudes térmicas etc. Só esperemos que Abril não seja a mesma desgraça do ano passado, tanto em termos de temperaturas como de precipitação.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Mar 2018 às 17:01)

Na minha opinião Abril será chuvoso mas não estará sempre a chover, deveremos ter dias de chuva alternados com dias de sol o importante é que vá chovendo e que não estejamos semanas e semanas sem chuva.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 17:01)

qwerl disse:


> É provável que sim, afinal estamos quase a entrar na Primavera, desde que não venha outra loucura de Abril como o ano passado


Penso que não virá calor excessivo para o mês !
Virá como te disse dias de sol e alguns de chuva ...temperaturas dentro da média !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora já começa a ser normal vir temperaturas amenas na ordem de 20ºC, temperaturas suaves e agradáveis. Começa a ser o tempo de trovoadas, um dia ou outro com mais chuva, maiores amplitudes térmicas etc. Só esperemos que Abril não seja a mesma desgraça do ano passado, tanto em termos de temperaturas como de precipitação.


Até é bom que isto aqueça um bocado, não muito, como a loucura do ano passado, para termos uns eventos convetivos, trovoadas


----------



## luicchi (17 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

qwerl disse:


> Para a semana vamos ter a entrada de ar seco e frio transportado por uma corrente de norteste, associado a uma entrada continental que se encontra neste momento presente na europa central, iso -4 no extremo Norte e iso 0 praticamente por todo o país, sendo os dias mais frios Terça e Quarta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou seja semana molhadinha ainda ... tá bem!!!


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

luicchi disse:


> Ou seja semana molhadinha ainda ... tá bem!!!




Não!! Semana praticamente seca.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

O AA vem aí meus amigos...

Não sei se será para ficar ou não não sou futorologista mas tendo em conta o que tem sido estes ultimos meses se calhar é...


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

A união dos anticiclones, pelo ICON, ocorrerá daqui a 2 dias, mais coisa menos coisa.

Em altitude vai acontecer uma coisa engraçada. Como o núcleo mais intenso está ligeiramente a sul dos Açores, ficará um fluxo húmido a rodopiar sobre as ilhas.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Na saída 18 GFS , pode se ver que a Páscoa poderá ser de alguma chuva ...
Ainda falta muito, mas há possibilidade de abril começar com temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média e alguma precipitação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Finito... fecharam-se as torneiras do céu. 

O subito aquecimento da estratosfera chegou ao fim, os anticiclones em latitudes elevadas vão descer, a circulação polar vai abandonar-nos.

Que seja declarada a primavera de 2018. 

190mm não é mau mas 3 semanas de chuva tinham de dar para mais.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Agreste disse:


> Finito... fecharam-se as torneiras do céu.
> 
> O subito aquecimento da estratosfera chegou ao fim, os anticiclones em latitudes elevadas vão descer, a circulação polar vai abandonar-nos.
> 
> ...


Agora virão dias de sol e alguma chuva....será assim o mês de abril !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

Não comecem já com pessimismos é normal o anticiclone voltar não esperavam que ele ficasse internamente na Gronelândia!!!!!!
Ele pode vir desde que não fique semanas a fio a impedir que haja chuva,desde que vá chovendo é o que interessa, a primavera é mesmo assim dias de sol, alternados com dias de chuva.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não comecem já com pessimismos é normal o anticiclone voltar não esperavam que ele ficasse internamente na Gronelândia!!!!!!
> Ele pode vir desde que não fique semanas a fio a impedir que haja chuva,desde que vá chovendo é o que interessa, a primavera é mesmo assim dias de sol, alternados com dias de chuva.


Sim, será assim abril, dias de sol e chuva ....mas com temperaturas na média ou abaixo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Neva com acumulacao aqui por terras de Sua Majestade. No ano passado por esta altura ja havia dias de sol com 16 graus e as plantas ja tinham flor, nomeadamente as magnolias.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Mar 2018 às 10:07)

Situação de amanhã algo interessante...

Há algum ar frio em altitude e a frente chega ao início da manhã, pode dar surpresas...

Não falo em cotas baixas, mas Bragança por exemplo pode ver a visita da neve...

A ver vamos


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

joselamego disse:


> Na saída 18 GFS , pode se ver que a Páscoa poderá ser de alguma chuva ...
> Ainda falta muito, mas há possibilidade de abril começar com temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média e alguma precipitação !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Parece—me que a Páscoa será seca.
Foi um bom mês de chuva, mas está a terminar.
As próximas 2 semanas trarão tempo mais estável.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece—me que a Páscoa será seca.
> Foi um bom mês de chuva, mas está a terminar.
> As próximas 2 semanas trarão tempo mais estável.


Ainda falta muito , poderá até ser de alguma chuva ! 
O modelo gfs tanto dá chuva como seca a Páscoa, nas várias saídas...
Resta aguardar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não comecem já com pessimismos é normal o anticiclone voltar não esperavam que ele ficasse internamente na Gronelândia!!!!!!
> Ele pode vir desde que não fique semanas a fio a impedir que haja chuva,desde que vá chovendo é o que interessa, a primavera é mesmo assim dias de sol, alternados com dias de chuva.



Abril e Maio, o padrão já é diferente, existe a probabilidade maior de cut-off's e não de depressões como tivemos até agora, logo não vejo qual é o drama.

A administração/moderação deviam fazer os tesourinhos deprimentes 2018, um apanhado de todos os tesourinhos deprimentes que existem aqui no fórum, tal como existe para a comunicação social, ia ser muito cómico, "como isto vai virar deserto" e "nunca mais irá chover só em 2019" entre outros exemplos.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

Pela imagem de satélite parece existir um frente em aproximação ao território, será que vai dar algo ou são apenas nuvens ?


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Abril e Maio, o padrão já é diferente, existe a probabilidade maior de cut-off's e não de depressões como tivemos até agora, logo não vejo qual é o drama.
> 
> A administração/moderação deviam fazer os tesourinhos deprimentes 2018, um apanhado de todos os tesourinhos deprimentes que existem aqui no fórum, tal como existe para a comunicação social, ia ser muito cómico, "como isto vai virar deserto" e "nunca mais irá chover só em 2019" entre outros exemplos.



Concordo o pessoal é demasiado dramático!!!!!!
Têm de ter mais calma.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Marco pires disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite parece existir um frente em aproximação ao território, será que vai dar algo ou são apenas nuvens ?



Pelos modelos pode trazer boa chuva!
para amanhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 18:20)




----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2018 às 20:25)




----------



## Fada (18 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Isso é a Enterprise camuflada? Ou a Discovery??? ou será a Orville?

Agora a sério... se eu visse isso sobre a minha cabeça... .... acho que só ia pensar no "Dia de Independência".


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

Orion disse:


>


What? Outubro já está a carburar?


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2018 às 20:47)

The Weatherman disse:


> What?



Furacão a passar a sul dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2018 às 19:36)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2018 às 20:59)

---


----------



## AMFC (20 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Só para informar que afinal hoje é mais um dia com precipitação, caiu um mini aguaceiro


----------



## dvieira (20 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Esta última saída da 6h ainda a dar esperança de sonhar com neve a cotas baixas. Mas como já ouvi aí um comentário os modelos com a chegada da Primavera vão do 8 a 80. O mais provável é desaparecer tudo na próxima saída, mas ao menos dá para uma bela moldura.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Quando o fórum está assim tão calmo é sinal de AA


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

*Não se preocupe com este início gelado da primavera. Ela vai acabar bem quente e seca*

A primavera chegou com sol, mas muito vento e frio. As previsões apontam agora para mais dias frios e chuvosos. Mas abril e maio já vão trazer muito sol e calor. Às vezes tórrido.
A primavera chegou a Portugal esta terça-feira, dia 20 de março, pelas 16h15. Trouxe sol, mas também vento forte e bastante frio, segundo o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.

Apesar da chegada da estação, que se prolonga em Portugal “por 92,79 dias” e que termina no “próximo solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de junho às 11h07”, os dias frios e com temperaturas mínimas abaixo de 0º ainda vão voltar. Tal como em Espanha, a chegada da primavera ao nosso país não é sinónimo automático de bom tempo, e as temperaturas vão manter-se baixas como nas últimas semanas e prevalecer gélidas, pelo menos, até ao final do mês. Ou seja, até à Páscoa.

https://observador.pt/2018/03/20/na...a-primavera-ela-vai-acabar-bem-quente-e-seca/


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Não se preocupe com este início gelado da primavera. Ela vai acabar bem quente e seca*
> 
> A primavera chegou com sol, mas muito vento e frio. As previsões apontam agora para mais dias frios e chuvosos. Mas abril e maio já vão trazer muito sol e calor. Às vezes tórrido.
> A primavera chegou a Portugal esta terça-feira, dia 20 de março, pelas 16h15. Trouxe sol, mas também vento forte e bastante frio, segundo o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.
> ...




Abril será frio, temperaturas abaixo do normal, precipitação mais no norte e centro....
Maio sim, mais quente e seco!


----------



## dvieira (20 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

A gfs na saída das 18h  continua insistir de uma possível cenário de neve a cotas baixas para o final do mês. Provavelmente dado o horizonte temporal não irá dar em nada mas ao menos dá para ainda continuar a sonhar deste cenário este ano.


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2018 às 23:01)

A ver se é o Hugo.


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Como acho que nunca publiquei...







Pequeno, e incompleto, tutorial para o portal que uso para criar este tipo de cartas (mais aqui):






Compósito diário com 2/3 dias de atraso  https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/data/composites/day/

Compósito mensal (pode ser feito no portal anterior mas neste é mais rápido)  https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/cgi-bin/data/composites/printpage.pl

As cartas têm baixa resolução, sendo um produto mais apropriado para indicações mais globais.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Existe algum modelo que preveja directamente, ou vá, que tenha alguma variável que, de certa forma, possa inserir-se em algum cálculo necessário, para saber a velocidade de deslocação das nuvens, em km/h?


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Lightning disse:


> Existe algum modelo que preveja directamente, ou vá, que tenha alguma variável que, de certa forma, possa inserir-se em algum cálculo necessário, para saber a velocidade de deslocação das nuvens, em km/h?



Confesso que não percebo totalmente a tua pergunta. Isso é em que contexto?

É que numa abordagem muito simplista... Diria tão simplesmente que bastava ver a velocidade do vento à altitude das nuvens que pretendes saber!

Claro que numa abordagem mais complexa, especialmente se estivermos a falar de "clusters" de trovoadas ou frentes, ou outros sistemas, a velocidade a que estes se deslocam é completamente diferente. Agora se falas apenas de perceber a que velocidade se deslocam nuvens individualmente, a abordagem simples serve. Daí a minha pergunta inicial...


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

rozzo disse:


> Confesso que não percebo totalmente a tua pergunta. Isso é em que contexto?
> 
> É que numa abordagem muito simplista... Diria tão simplesmente que bastava ver a velocidade do vento à altitude das nuvens que pretendes saber!
> 
> Claro que numa abordagem mais complexa, especialmente se estivermos a falar de "clusters" de trovoadas ou frentes, ou outros sistemas, a velocidade a que estes se deslocam é completamente diferente. Agora se falas apenas de perceber a que velocidade se deslocam nuvens individualmente, a abordagem simples serve. Daí a minha pergunta inicial...



Sim, isto saiu um bocado mal 

Por exemplo, numa situação de uma superfície frontal em que temos aquela nebulosidade baixa que se desloca tão rápido que mais parece que está a fazer corridas... Mas em mais situações também gostava de saber, por exemplo em convecção causada por cut-offs, etc etc. 

Basicamente estás a dizer para eu consultar a carta de ventos em altitude adequada para cada situação que eu pretenda saber? Neste exemplo, para eu saber a velocidade de deslocação da nebulosidade baixa (a branco), média (a amarelo) e alta (a vermelho), teria que consultar 3 tipos de cartas diferentes de vento em diferentes altitudes?


----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Primavera asturiana


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

já estamos em final de março e a temperatura nunca mais arranca  e no final do mês parece que vem ai outra entrada fria com valores perto do extremos para abril o egipto vai já aos 40ºc


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

blade disse:


> já estamos em final de março e a temperatura nunca mais arranca  e no final do mês parece que vem ai outra entrada fria com valores perto do extremos para abril o egipto vai já aos 40ºc


Lol! Cada brincalhão


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, isto saiu um bocado mal
> 
> Por exemplo, numa situação de uma superfície frontal em que temos aquela nebulosidade baixa que se desloca tão rápido que mais parece que está a fazer corridas... Mas em mais situações também gostava de saber, por exemplo em convecção causada por cut-offs, etc etc.
> 
> Basicamente estás a dizer para eu consultar a carta de ventos em altitude adequada para cada situação que eu pretenda saber? Neste exemplo, para eu saber a velocidade de deslocação da nebulosidade baixa (a branco), média (a amarelo) e alta (a vermelho), teria que consultar 3 tipos de cartas diferentes de vento em diferentes altitudes?




No primeiro caso que referiste, estás a falares de nuvens individuais, sim, basta veres o vento ao nível onde elas estão, não são mais que massas de ar saturado em movimento, à velocidade do vento. 
Isto aplica-se a qualquer nuvem "individual".

Não confundir com a deslocação de uma sistema de nuvens, como uma frente, ou um sistema convectivo, que esse sim tem outra velocidade.
Dentro de um sistema desses, as nuvens "lá dentro" andam à velocidade do vento (falando mal e depressa) e o sistema como um todo comporta-se de outra maneira, "guiado por outras forças" como convergência, divergência, etc.. Podes até ter um sistema convectivo a deslocar-se numa direcção, apesar de cada nuvem/célula individual estar a deslocar-se exatamente na direcção oposta, havendo outras dinâmicas, e geração/dissipação das nuvens "individuais" (mesociclones, frentes, etc.). Procura online o conceito de velocidade de grupo VS velocidade de fase. 

No exemplo específico que mostraste, sim, mais uma vez se estiveres a falar em olhar para uma nuvem e ver a que velocidade ela está passar, sim é veres o vento ao nível onde ela está, e tens naturalmente a sua velocidade de deslocamento, ou seja a tal velocidade de fase.
Mas também nesse exemplo, vendo a "big picture", tens o sistema constituído por todas elas, cada umas em seu nível a movimentar-se na sua direcção e velocidade, mas no seu todo, a frente, comporta-se como um grupo de diferentes nuvens, tendo assim o tal conceito de velocidade de grupo.

Eu penso que te referias ao caso mais simples, de ver a que velocidade vai uma nuvem, e isso é simples.
No caso do 2º, há algumas variáveis mais complexas, usadas por exemplo para previsão de tempo severo, que dão alguma informação sobre essa velocidade dos sistemas, clusters de trovoadas, etc., em sites como Lightning Wizard. Mas penso que não será isto o intuito da tua pergunta inicial.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

rozzo disse:


> Eu penso que te referias ao caso mais simples, de ver a que velocidade vai uma nuvem, e isso é simples.
> No caso do 2º, há algumas variáveis mais complexas, usadas por exemplo para previsão de tempo severo, que dão alguma informação sobre essa velocidade dos sistemas, clusters de trovoadas, etc., em sites como Lightning Wizard. Mas penso que não será isto o intuito da tua pergunta inicial.



Porra já vi que o atendimento nesta casa por parte da moderação continua bom como sempre  
Obrigado pela explicação detalhada. Já me deste trabalho de pesquisa.

As minhas questões, numa linguagem directa, foram causadas por várias situações. Desde, às vezes, estar de carro e não ter nada para fazer e aproveitar interceptar o que houver no campo de caça (só em situações de mau tempo claro)  e querer saber, por exemplo, "será que chega lá ela primeiro ou chego eu?"  Ou, noutra situação em que estava na pausa do trabalho há uns bons dias atrás nos últimos temporais que houveram, e uma coisa que gosto de fazer quando estou em Lisboa e há mau tempo é fixar um ponto alto, por exemplo de um prédio, e ver como fundo, a contrastar, a velocidade a que as nuvens vão, que porra, se eu me deslocasse assim, metia-me em 2 minutos em casa 

Agora num tom mais sério, quando tenho curiosidade para alguns detalhes que faço gosto em aprender, surgem estas perguntas. E pronto é isso.

Aquelas coisas que acredito que não sou o único a fazer, se é que me percebes.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

blade disse:


> já estamos em final de março e a temperatura nunca mais arranca  e no final do mês parece que vem ai outra entrada fria com valores perto do extremos para abril o egipto vai já aos 40ºc




e espero que não "arranque" tão depressa nas próximas semanas ou até no próximo mês, está óptimo assim em termos de temperatura e os nossos solos não precisam de calor, precisam é de mais agua pelo menos na parte mais a sul que ainda não saiu da seca fraca.
virem calores agora seria do pior, o que seria bom era vir mais chuva e as temperaturas não subirem mais do que tem estado nestes últimos dias.
para calor tórrido já bastam os meses de verão, e nós não estamos no Egipto, dispenso temperaturas de 40º seja em que altura do ano for.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (21 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

blade disse:


> já estamos em final de março e a temperatura nunca mais arranca  e no final do mês parece que vem ai outra entrada fria com valores perto do extremos para abril o egipto vai já aos 40ºc


ahahahahahah...que grande brincalhão, a provocar, claro.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

Marcus, na sua intensidade máxima (cat. 5 na 'nossa' escala). Ventos a rondar os 259 qph e rajadas nos 315 qph.


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

Só para terminar, aproveito os dois exemplos que deste:
​


Lightning disse:


> Desde, às vezes, estar de carro e não ter nada para fazer e aproveitar interceptar o que houver no campo de caça (só em situações de mau tempo claro)  e querer saber, por exemplo, "será que chega lá ela primeiro ou chego eu?"



Aqui não estarás necessariamente à procura da velocidade das nuvens individuais, pelo menos se for um cluster de células decentes... Mas sim do grupo, do sistema, que pode ser bem diferente do que se passa em nuvens individuais dentro dela. Basta pensares num mesociclone, em que em diferentes zonas tens nuvens em movimentos completamente diferentes, mas depois o sistema move-se como um todo. Se pensares em células individuais pronto, aí é mais simples. Nos mapas do Estofex tem umas cartas que mostram a direção de propagação destes sistemas, é uma ajuda. Também penso que a velocidade e propagação de clusters de células é geralmente dominada pela média do vento nos níveis médios altos (+- entre 700 e 500hPa), portanto vendo o vento a esses níveis e fazendo uma média grosseira dá para ter uma estimativa, grosseira também disso, mas cada sistema convectivo é muito particular...




Lightning disse:


> Ou, noutra situação em que estava na pausa do trabalho há uns bons dias atrás nos últimos temporais que houveram, e uma coisa que gosto de fazer quando estou em Lisboa e há mau tempo é fixar um ponto alto, por exemplo de um prédio, e ver como fundo, a contrastar, a velocidade a que as nuvens vão, que porra, se eu me deslocasse assim, metia-me em 2 minutos em casa



Aí acho que estás mesmo só a ver o tal caso mais simples. Se souberes o vento ao nível da nuvem, acho que sabes a velocidade dela.
​


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia ,
ECM e GFS , a colocarem uma entrada fria , lá para final de março 
( Se se concretizar cota 600 m) 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 10:52)




----------



## srr (22 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Torre - Serra da Estrela , com Zero Graus sem Vento, Fantástica em 21 03 2018;


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

Mais um 23 de Março - Dia Meteorológico Mundial 2018!


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Mais perto o Hugo, a ver se nos deixa a serra mais branca.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 15:27)




----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Ora os modelos cozinham um fim do mês interessante, com possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas...

A ver vamos.

Já esta madrugada acredito em neve sem acumulação a cotas de 600m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

A culminância da depressão Hugo neste momento é de facto deslumbrante


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Bela cota de neve para esta madrugada, e alguma precipitação, 450m, vamos ver


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> 23 de Março - Dia Meteorológico Mundial



Melhor dia para se ter nascido.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

Lightning disse:


> Melhor dia para se ter nascido.


Parabéns ! Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns ! Abraço



Obrigado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Norther disse:


> Bela cota de neve para esta madrugada, e alguma precipitação, 450m, vamos ver



Torço para que a Covilhã acorde amanhã "pintarolada" de branco 



Lightning disse:


> Melhor dia para se ter nascido.



Parabéns @Lightning !


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Continuo a achar que isto não sao tempestade para merecer nome..mas pronto...sao coisas mínimas e depois qdo for algo serio ninguém vai ligar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Continuo a achar que isto não sao tempestade para merecer nome..mas pronto...sao coisas mínimas e depois qdo for algo serio ninguém vai ligar.



Concordo. Estão-se a fazer estardalhaços ridículos com esta coisa dos nomes em tudo o que é depressão atlântica. Fala-se de um sistema típico e totalmente banal do nosso inverno como se fosse um furacão. Espero que seja só agora ao início, que entretanto isto dos nomes se torne mais normal, e que isto até seja um mote para uma maior cultura meteorológica das pessoas no futuro ao associarem melhor os estados de tempo aos respectivos sistemas e situações sinópticas. O problema é que temos jornaleiros que desinformam ao invés de jornalistas que informam. E tudo se torna num sensacionalismo da treta.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

É difícil agradar 

Recapitulando...

O NO espanhol tem aviso laranja para ondulação e vento.

Quem nomeou a tempestade foi a AEMET e já se sabia de antemão que os efeitos mais significativos seriam sentidos em Espanha. O comunicado do IPMA também diz a mesma coisa.

Listas conjuntas com 3 (e futuramente mais) países com climatologias diferentes dão nisso. As tempestades (nomeadas) não afetarão todos os locais com a mesma intensidade.

Os furacões são nomeados e infrequentemente afetam o território português. É esse um motivo para banir os nomes em Portugal?

O que é que está verdadeiramente em questão? Acho que é mais expectativas irrealistas.

A única crítica que - recorrentemente - faço é a utilização do termo 'depressão' ao invés de 'tempestade'. Deve ser para não confundir o público com os 'furacões' mas, no fim do dia, acho isso uma tolice.


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Orion disse:


> O NO espanhol tem aviso laranja para ondulação e vento.



Vermelho no litoral


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

Orion disse:


> O que é que está verdadeiramente em questão? Acho que é mais expectativas irrealistas.



Acrescento que é inevitável o suspense que se cria na 'net. A próxima tempestade é sempre apocalítica.

Mas lá 'fora' é uma mistura de falta de conhecimentos e _clickbait_. Como aqui no fórum geralmente se tem uma discussão mais sóbria dos eventos, os desabafos de frustração, não obstante serem compreensíveis, não fazem muito sentido. Tenham calma. Algum dia virá mais uma ciclogénese explosiva 

Desta vez o IPMA não subestimou o evento nem deu avisos errados, correto? Há que parabenizar o instituto


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

GFS brincalhão, a colocar logo Abril na média no dia 2.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Mar 2018 às 23:46)




----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> GFS brincalhão, a colocar logo Abril na média no dia 2.


O ECM, está igual...a prometer um inicio de abril chuvoso.
Começa a época das trovoadas, num dia ou numa hora, atinge-se a média. 
O mês por natureza é mesmo assim ou não teria o ditado "abril, águas mil".  O do ano passado, foi uma excepção.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mar 2018 às 01:44)

Marco pires disse:


>



Esse mapa ainda ha umas semanas parecia uma migarem longe de se atingir


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Mar 2018 às 09:19)

Marco pires disse:


>



Ainda estou à espera de ver isso tudo azul antes do tempo seco voltar  Já faltou mais..


----------



## Marco pires (24 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Vai ser difícil, mas seria óptimo.
Creio que já vai tarde mas o sul todo com 100% de água no solo acabaria provavelmente com a seca e passaríamos a normal ou chuva fraca, refiro-me ao sul obviamente, porque a norte a seca já não existe.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parabéns @Lightning !



Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Marco pires disse:


> Vai ser difícil, mas seria óptimo.
> Creio que já vai tarde mas o sul todo com 100% de água no solo acabaria provavelmente com a seca e passaríamos a normal ou chuva fraca, refiro-me ao sul obviamente, porque a norte a seca já não existe.


Aqui no Alto Alentejo, o boletim de seca do IPMA já mostrava chuva fraca e os solos já estão bem saturados. Neste momento, quem olha para a situação já nem parece que estamos em seca, apenas a situação da Barragem do Caia é que está pior, mas tendo em conta o estado em que ela estava, o aumento que teve em menos de 1 mês foi excelente e se continuar a chover, vamos para o verão com a barragem numa melhor situação de armazenamento do que no ano passado. Tal como já referi, estas chuvas já vieram tarde para algumas searas mas mesmo assim muitas estão a conseguir recuperar, e a água para os animais já não é problemática, as barragens pequenas estão completamente cheias. Se há uns tempos tínhamos falta de água, neste momento é o contrário. Nunca ninguém pensou que isto poderia ser possível, foi excelente. Afinal, a famosa lei da compensação existe mesmo, pode demorar mas aparece.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 14:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Afinal, a famosa lei da compensação existe mesmo, pode demorar mas aparece.



Como conjugas isso com as alterações climáticas e a desertificação de Portugal?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Orion disse:


> Como conjugas isso com as alterações climáticas e a desertificação de Portugal?
> 
> Vai chegar a uma altura com 6 meses de seca e 6 meses de chuva? E as duas coisas não se anulam?


Ridículo. 
Vê se entendes....
 Estava-me a referir ao facto de, aquilo que não tivemos em meses, tivemos agora para amenizar a situação de seca que estávamos a ultrapassar, coisa que bem merecíamos. Não entendas as coisas de maneira diferente, se faz favor.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Ridículo.
> Vê se entendes....
> Estava-me a referir ao facto de, aquilo que não tivemos em meses, tivemos agora para amenizar a situação de seca que estávamos a ultrapassar, coisa que bem merecíamos. Não entendas as coisas de maneira diferente, se faz favor.



Se para cada seca prolongada há um excedente na precipitação que compensa (não é essa a teoria?), como se conjuga isso com o aquecimento global e respetivas consequências em Portugal? Isso é uma pergunta absurda? Discordo totalmente.

Ridículo, para mim, é alguém escrever algo como isto na próxima seca:

Como não há fome sem fartura, aguentem-se porque quanto maior for a seca maior será o acumulado subsequente. Assim diz a teoria da compensação meteorológica.

O meu contencioso não é contigo. É com essa teoria


----------



## PPPC (24 Mar 2018 às 15:19)

Orion disse:


> Como conjugas isso com as alterações climáticas e a desertificação de Portugal?




Mas a desertificação de Portugal é uma previsão baseada numa tese especulativa que carece de comprovação empírica, basicamente  a base cientifica disto é simples criam-se certos modelos e bases de dados calculam que as temperaturas subirão 4,5,6 graus em menos de 50 anos e tornam essa previsão especulativa num facto consumado e que não pode nunca ser discutido ou sequer questionado .

Esta coisa da procura do extraordinário, apocalíptico numa era de crise religiosa no ocidente faz-me lembrar um pouco a febre dos OVNIS e da vida ET nos 50 nos EUA.Basicamente o ser humano quer e tem sempre a necessidade de presenciar ou acreditar em algo extraordinário e apocalíptico na sua contemporaneidade .

Basicamente o que é proposto pelos cientistas do aquecimento global mais extremo, é que um clima que não mudou por ali além em 2000 anos mude de forma radical em menos de 20,30,40,50 anos e depois existe uma enorme intolerância, para quem não acredite ou simplesmente coloque questões sobre estas previsões extremas.

Por o que verificamos nas ultimas normas dos últimos 30 anos concluímos facilmente que a temperatura não subiu o suficiente nem a precipitação desceu o suficiente para inferir de forma realista que daqui a 30,50 anos teremos uma mudança climática radical no território português que provoque uma desertificação no sul do território português como vemos hoje o sul está verdinho e com água e o deserto está seco no final do dia é isto.

Constatar este exagero febril das posições mais extremas do aquecimento global que se tornaram no paradigma dominante na CS e na comunidade cientifica e que não pode ser questionado não é impeditivo de negarmos que nas ultimas décadas houve um aquecimento global no planeta e que esse aquecimento global é causado em parte pelas emissões de gases CO2 para atmosfera causadas pela acção humana e que isso mesmo deve ser combatido.

Em síntese posso e tenho liberdade individual para isso, de defender as politicas verdes, acreditar que um novo modelo de negocio dos meios de produção que tenham em conta as normas ambientais é possivel e defender isso, e ao mesmo tempo achar que estas previsões que aparecem constantemente nos Media cheia catastrofismos totalmente especulativas são no mínimo irrealistas e que visam simplesmente assustar e educar a população através do Medo.

Eu posso aceitar que o aquecimento global existe pelo simples facto de a temperatura média na terra ter vindo a subir e ao mesmo tempo achar que é disparate alguém dizer que o alqueva vai secar ou que um tipo de clima que existe há pelo menos 2000 mil anos irá mudar em menos de 30 anos.

É tudo uma questão de intensidade e cadência a comunidade cientifica pega nas previsões mais extremadas calculadas em processadores e diz que o Mundo virá a ser assim e que daqui a 50 anos parte de Portugal terá o deserto que existe hoje no Norte de Africa e depois tira umas fotos a uns animaizinhos a passar fome no artico e lança para os Media para milhões de pessoas acreditarem de forma cega sem colocarem questões, pessoalmente tenho o direito enquanto isso não se verificar e não existirem indicios que isso não se verifica a não acreditar nesse tipo de previsões e questiona-las porque a partir do momento em que isso não possa ser feito é porque algo de muito errado se passa nas sociedades, na ciência dos nossos dias, porque também uma ciência dogmatica de pensamento unico e intolerante não é ciencia do ponto de vista epistemológico.

De certeza que a saida da Seca não será capa de jornais nem noticia de destaque das tvs, não terá debates e opiniões publicas. A boa noticia nem sequer existirá, mas de certeza que quando entrarmos no meses secos do verão e tivermos de novo parte do territorio com seca fraca devido á caracteristica do nosso clima, teremos noticias de 1ª pagina a dizer que estamos perante um verão seco( sim porque sempre tivemos verões humidos e chuvosos em Portugal)  e que a seca voltou.

e para finalizar a narrativa do aquecimento global nunca perde, se temos um padrão duradoiro depressionário de NOA negativa é devido as alterações climáticas, se temos neve a cotas baixas é devido as alterações climáticas aconteça o que acontecer o aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas explicam. g


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

O aquecimento global deve ser dos poucos assuntos que motiva gente a inscrever-se, expressar toda a sua indignação em uma ou duas publicações e nunca mais aparecer no fórum.

É fascinante e ocorre periodicamente. Serão as mesmas pessoas?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

PPPC disse:


> Mas a desertificação de Portugal é uma previsão baseada numa tese especulativa que carece de comprovação empírica, basicamente  a base cientifica disto é simples criam-se certos modelos e bases de dados calculam que as temperaturas subirão 4,5,6 graus em menos de 50 anos e tornam essa previsão especulativa num facto consumado e que não pode nunca ser discutido ou sequer questionado .
> 
> Esta coisa da procura do extraordinário, apocalíptico numa era de crise religiosa no ocidente faz-me lembrar um pouco a febre dos OVNIS e da vida ET nos 50 nos EUA.Basicamente o ser humano quer e tem sempre a necessidade de presenciar ou acreditar em algo extraordinário e apocalíptico na sua contemporaneidade .
> 
> ...



Declarações com toques de sensatez. Mas o que me irrita não é bem isso de que falas, é o conformismo catastrófico de muitas pessoas que até podem dar ouvidos ao sensasionalismo barato e reproduzi-lo mas estão-se nas tintas para o impacto do seu estilo de vida, porque tudo isso é inevitável, uma chatice ou só culpa do estado e dos seus malandros. Depois por outro lado há os que ignoram completamente e/ou tentam refutar tudo, o que não me pareceu ser o seu caso pelo 5° e 6° parágrafo. De qualquer forma nem a "educação pelo medo" de que fala resulta pelo menos não tão rápido como se queria. Alternativas na forma de divulgação?
Em relação á desertificação do país isso não é tão difícil como dizes. Temos a par do envelhecimento da população, do abandono rural, os incêndios a acelerar o processo e além disso, também em climas semi-áridos e até áridos existem periodos de chuvas intensas, os tais que "compensam" o que não choveu em muito tempo e que fazem a média anual de precipitação mesmo com anos hidrológicos de poucos ou nenhuns mm. Segundo estudos o AA também poderá estar a aumentar de tamanho e a posicionar-se mais para NE e sabemos aqui no fórum que um mínimo desvio de qualquer sistema sinóptico, seja alta ou baixa pressão, pode ter bastante impacto na precipitação que chega a PC.
Mas não quer dizer que eu esteja a dizer que vamos virar deserto, apenas que o processo de desertificação é real e que uma coisa não implica a outra.
Em relação ao personagem @Orion acho que sempre foi muito característico este seu ultra-ceticismo. Afinal não somos só nós que somos muito difíceis de agradar


----------



## PPPC (24 Mar 2018 às 16:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Declarações com toques de sensatez. Mas o que me irrita não é bem isso de que falas, é o conformismo catastrófico de muitas pessoas que até podem dar ouvidos ao sensasionalismo barato e reproduzi-lo mas estão-se nas tintas para o impacto do seu estilo de vida, porque tudo isso é inevitável, uma chatice ou só culpa do estado e dos seus malandros. Depois por outro lado há os que ignoram completamente e/ou tentam refutar tudo, o que não me pareceu ser o seu caso pelo 5° e 6° parágrafo. De qualquer forma nem a "educação pelo medo" de que fala resulta pelo menos não tão rápido como se queria. Alternativas na forma de divulgação?
> Em relação á desertificação do país isso não é tão difícil como dizes. Temos a par do envelhecimento da população, do abandono rural, os incêndios a acelerar o processo e além disso, também em climas semi-áridos e até áridos existem periodos de chuvas intensas, os tais que "compensam" o que não choveu em muito tempo e que fazem a média anual de precipitação mesmo com anos hidrológicos de poucos ou nenhuns mm. Segundo estudos o AA também poderá estar a aumentar de tamanho e a posicionar-se mais para NE e sabemos aqui no fórum que um mínimo desvio de qualquer sistema sinóptico, seja alta ou baixa pressão, pode ter bastante impacto na precipitação que chega a PC.
> Mas não quer dizer que eu esteja a dizer que vamos virar deserto, apenas que o processo de desertificação é real e que uma coisa não implica a outra.
> Em relação ao personagem @Orion acho que sempre foi muito característico este seu ultra-ceticismo. Afinal não somos só nós que somos muito difíceis de agradar



Uma coisa são os exodos e desertificação da população outra coisa é a alteração da tipologia climática ou seja, clima do tipo CSB passar a CSA ou pior de C para B. é isso que questiono Diria que é impossível existir uma alteração climática, mudança da tipologia climática no território português nos próximos 100 anos. Apesar das oscilações o mesmo não mudou em milénios não mudará nos próximos anos é ai que reside na minha opinião, o caracter pouco cientifico, especulativo, diria religioso nisto tudo. Nos anos 50 também existia imensos estudos, concordias na Com. cientifica sobre vida extraterreste foi uma febre, o tempo encarregará de julgar esta febre do AG daqui a umas décadas. Um tipo de clima não muda assim é mais wishful thinking, uma crença baseadas em projecções e estudos especulativos sem validação empirica.
Não exise historico,estudos que determinem esse tipo de alterações de massas de ar e comportamento atmosférico que produza mudanças de tipo de climas.
O Hemisfério Norte é e sempre foi uma manta destapas num lado tapas de outro, hoje estamos com neve, chuva depressões e o Leste europeu daqui a uns dias estará com temperaturas perto dos 25º graus ou mais. Neste momento o pacificio e as estepes asiaticas estão quentes, a europa ocidental teve neve com há muito não se via isso será sempre assim. Não são 3,4,5 anos de tempo mais seco ou anticilconico que determina uma mudança climática.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

PPPC disse:


> Um tipo de clima não muda assim é mais wishforthing



Posso perguntar o que significa isto? Obrigada.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2018 às 21:03)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Posso perguntar o que significa isto? Obrigada.


Tb não sei o que significa mas deve ser uma espécie de assinatura, tenho uma lembrança de já ter visto essa palavra por aqui algures.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Mar 2018 às 21:06)

vitamos disse:


> Tb não sei o que significa mas deve ser uma espécie de assinatura, tenho uma lembrança de já ter visto essa palavra por aqui algures.



Eu também já vi. Na altura julguei que seria 'wishful thinking' mal escrito mas também admiti que fosse algum termo meteorológico que eu desconheça (o que é normal porque sendo um tema que me interessa é um tema sobre o qual sou muito ignorante) e como gosto de aprender, achei por bem perguntar.


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Whish for thing


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Mar 2018 às 13:36)

PPPC disse:


> Uma coisa são os exodos e desertificação da população outra coisa é a alteração da tipologia climática ou seja, clima do tipo CSB passar a CSA ou pior de C para B. é isso que questiono Diria que é impossível existir uma alteração climática, mudança da tipologia climática no território português nos próximos 100 anos. Apesar das oscilações o mesmo não mudou em milénios não mudará nos próximos anos é ai que reside na minha opinião, o caracter pouco cientifico, especulativo, diria religioso nisto tudo. Nos anos 50 também existia imensos estudos, concordias na Com. cientifica sobre vida extraterreste foi uma febre, o tempo encarregará de julgar esta febre do AG daqui a umas décadas. Um tipo de clima não muda assim é mais wishful thinking, uma crença baseadas em projecções e estudos especulativos sem validação empirica.
> Não exise historico,estudos que determinem esse tipo de alterações de massas de ar e comportamento atmosférico que produza mudanças de tipo de climas.
> O Hemisfério Norte é e sempre foi uma manta destapas num lado tapas de outro, hoje estamos com neve, chuva depressões e o Leste europeu daqui a uns dias estará com temperaturas perto dos 25º graus ou mais. Neste momento o pacificio e as estepes asiaticas estão quentes, a europa ocidental teve neve com há muito não se via isso será sempre assim. Não são 3,4,5 anos de tempo mais seco ou anticilconico que determina uma mudança climática.



Desculpa mas não é assim tão difícil a área do BsK do Alentejo aumentar para fora dos seus limites, diria que é tão fácil como a do Csa. Claro que isso tudo numa escala de dezenas de anos (30 anos é o periodo de referência que conhecemos) e óbvio que de repente uma área subclimática não passará para a outra que está imediatamente a norte como por magia, isso és tu que teimas que mudança climática implica necessariamente isso, uma mudança meramente teórica de classificação.
Acho que já aqui estivemos a discutir exatamente a mesma coisa em Outubro. Será o mesmo membro?


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Nevão a cotas médias-baixas em perspectiva para sexta  Quase em Abril e modelos a colocar iso -4 aos 850hpa com boa precipitação no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Neve Laranja  https://www.publico.pt/2018/03/25/c...-neve-laranja-chega-a-europa-de-leste-1808018

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (25 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Esta saída das 18h da Gfs para o dia 30 está um sonho. Cota de 200/400 metros no norte e centro. Ainda não perdi a esperança de ver neve este ano.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2018 às 01:07)

A questão é que a run operacional está bem afastada da média do ensemble nesta saída, em particular no que toca à temperatura aos 500hPa.






Por parte do ECMWF, também ainda só se vê iso -3ºC aos 850hPa (ao contrário da iso -4ºC do GFS) no norte e partes do centro, quanto às temperaturas aos 500hPa tanto o GFS como o ECMWF estão até bastante idênticos na última saída, pode ser que o GFS vá atrás do ECMWF.

Veremos o que se sucede, mas para já agrada-me este quase consenso temporário entre ECMWF e GFS. Agrada-me como quem diz, porque não seria neste contexto que veria o regresso da dita cuja, e em Abril (na prática)...  Mas pronto pode ser que apareça alguma célula convectiva mais forte que largue 1 ou 2 flocos perdidos, até porque seria esse o mecanismo das surpresas, uma vez que há alguns índices convectivos razoáveis.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Neve acima dos 300 m para sexta!?
Deixa me rir...
Durante todo o inverno  não baixou dos 600 aqui na zona do Grande Porto e ia ser agr...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## invent (26 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

Agora, já não se quer muito a neve, já bastou esta noite a geada que provocou alguns estragos.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

E se fosse neve cor de laranja?? 

Fonte: https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...rnou-a-neve-cor-de-laranja-na-europa-de-leste


----------



## Lopes45 (26 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neve acima dos 300 m para sexta!?
> Deixa me rir...
> Durante todo o inverno  não baixou dos 600 aqui na zona do Grande Porto e ia ser agr...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Boa tarde. 
Mas para que zona da essa cota? Realmente um pouco estranho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Concelhos que fica a 20km do mar tem este meteograma!
Valongo p.ex.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

A cota de neve prevista para sexta feira, segundo o IPMA  anda pelos 600/800 metros, eu apontaria para os 800 ( com acumulação) e aos 600 m eventualmente alguns flocos pouco significativos ou água neve  numa célula mais forte:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 30.março.2018

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e de queda de granizo.
*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros na região Norte e acima de
800/1000 metros na região Centro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas,
com rajadas até 70 km/h.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Ângela Lourenço, Patrícia Gomes e Patrícia Marques

Atualizado a 26 de março de 2018 às 11:57 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Não tenham grandes ilusões, já estamos quase em Abril e a entrada é bem marítima, tinha que ser algo mais vigoroso para nevar aos 300/400 m..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Snifa disse:


> A cota de neve prevista para sexta feira, segundo o IPMA  anda pelos 600/800 metros, eu apontaria para os 800 ( com acumulação) e aos 600 m eventualmente alguns flocos pouco significativos ou água neve  numa célula mais forte:
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 30.março.2018
> 
> ...


Parece me sensato até o aemet coloca a cota acima dos 600m
Mas não há dúvidas que será um belo nevão sexta e sábado!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Lopes45 (26 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Concelhos que fica a 20km do mar tem este meteograma!
> Valongo p.ex.
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente. agora vamos ver se realmente ira acontecer. Coisa que não acredito muito. No entanto a 23 de março de 2017 caiu neve na minha terra que a neve durou durante toda a noite ate começar a chover no dia seguinte e derretendo a pouca que tinha.. 
A ver vamos ate gostava.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neve acima dos 300 m para sexta!?
> Deixa me rir...
> Durante todo o inverno  não baixou dos 600 aqui na zona do Grande Porto e ia ser agr...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Não há razão para rir, vai ser mesmo acima dos 300, muito acima...  Isto é um caso para chorar, não rir...


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

invent disse:


> Agora, já não se quer muito a neve, já bastou esta noite a geada que provocou alguns estragos.


A neve provoca estragos na natureza?


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

Não percebo a admiração por cotas de 300 ou 400m, quando vejo o GFS e vejo a -4 com -35 com tanta precipitação!! o IPMA pronto já se sabe por qual modelo se regula nem sei quais os valores desse modelo que nem olho.  Para mim neve ate pode cair aos 200 ou 300m se calhar sem acumulação e acima dos 400 ou 500m com acumulação..quem espera ver neve a cotas medias perto do litoral é que ai poderá esquecer, agora para o Interior Norte não me admiraria nada.


----------



## cova beira (26 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

com a presença da iso -34 a cota de neve com acumulação andará perto dos 400m resta saber se a iso -34 entra em território nacional para já apenas gfs vê essa possibilidade


----------



## rozzo (26 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

Se as cartas previstas pelo GFS na saída das 00h fossem concretizadas, até era bem possível neve a cotas dessas, até porque nesta altura a convecção é bem mais forte.

A questão é mais outra... Essas cartas não são assim muito prováveis, basta ver que estava meio sozinho o GFS nessa saída, e mesmo a saída das 06h já aproximou um pouco dos outros modelos, com a bolsa de ar frio mais a Norte.
Portanto o mais provável e natural no final será que o cenário seja mais "suave".

Ainda assim vai ser um belo nevão a cotas médias, isso quase garantido! O resto, veremos...


----------



## invent (26 Mar 2018 às 14:53)

c0ldPT disse:


> A neve provoca estragos na natureza?



Neste momento, em partes da agricultura já provoca. A geada já o fez na noite passada...


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

invent disse:


> Neste momento, em partes da agricultura já provoca. A geada já o fez na noite passada...


Desconhecia esse facto, obrigado  Em que partes concretamente?


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

O GFS continua a apostar em neve a cotas baixas no norte e centro (200-400m) para sexta, a por a iso -4ºC (850hpa). Será? Olhando os modelos diria que vão variando entre os -2ºC a -4ºC aos 850hpa e os -30/-35ºC aos 500hpa... muita incerteza quanto á cota, mas para já 600/800m parecem bastante plausíveis. Precipitação é que há muita para variar! Pena não ter vindo mais cedo sob pena de causar danos em culturas segundo alguns membros.


----------



## invent (26 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Desconhecia esse facto, obrigado  Em que partes concretamente?


Hortícola e frutícola.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

*China needs more water. So it's building a rain-making network three times the size of Spain*


----------



## cepp1 (27 Mar 2018 às 01:36)

Já morei na China, eles fazem chuva como quem faz um filho, é uma coisa banalissima


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2018 às 09:49)

*As miniférias da Páscoa vão ser marcadas pela ocorrência de chuva, vento forte, queda de neve e temperaturas abaixo do valor normal para a época.*

De acordo com a meteorologista Maria João Frada, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), para hoje está previsto céu muito nublado, possibilidade de chuva no Minho e uma subida da temperatura máxima de 02 a 05 graus Celsius na generalidade do território, nomeadamente acima do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela onde vão variar entre os 20 e os 23 graus.

"Para amanhã [quarta-feira] está previsto um agravamento do estado do tempo. Vamos ter a aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de pouca atividade, mas que vai dar muita nebulosidade e períodos de chuva fraca no Minho, estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela e que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra", adiantou.

Segundo Maria João Frada, na quarta-feira está prevista a descida das temperaturas na ordem dos 02 a 05/06 graus.

"O que sobe hoje desce amanhã. Depois nos restantes dias [até domingo] vamos ter uma alternância de massas de ar polar e massas de ar tropical, com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. Nos dias 29 e 30 [quinta e sexta-feira], vamos ter queda de neve em quotas abaixo dos 1.000 metros. Este cenário vai prolongar-se pelo menos até domingo de Páscoa", indicou.

A precipitação, explicou Maria João Frada, vai ser mais frequente nas regiões do Norte e Centro e menos frequente e mais fraca no Sul.

"A partir da tarde de quinta-feira está prevista uma intensificação do vento relativamente aos dias de hoje e amanhã [quarta-feira] no litoral, sendo moderado a forte nas terras altas e com rajadas. Depois no dia 30 [sexta-feira], vamos ter uma situação de mar na costa ocidental, com ondas com 04 a 05 metros", disse.

Segundo a meteorologista do IPMA, na quarta-feira as temperaturas descem e na sexta-feira voltam a descer 02 a 06 graus, situando-se as máximas entre os 12 e os 15 graus na generalidade do território e os 15 e os 18 no Algarve.

"No sábado vamos ter uma oscilação, ou seja, uma pequena subida de 02/03 graus e no domingo mantêm-se assim. Uma vez que estamos na reta final de março, as temperaturas estão abaixo dos valores normais para esta altura do ano", disse.

No que diz respeito ao início da próxima semana, Maria João Frada indicou que a probabilidade de chuva é de 60 a 90% nas regiões do Norte e Centro e inferior a 50% no Algarve.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...-com-chuva-vento-e-queda-de-neve-9216434.html


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Ainda se pode prever queda de neve acima dos 600 metros no dia 30 de Março? A última run do gfs não mostra bem isso 

Em particular, na zona do Sabugal (+/- 900 metros)?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Mar 2018 às 11:28)

cepp1 disse:


> Já morei na China, eles fazem chuva como quem faz um filho, é uma coisa banalissima



Nem sabia que isso resultava..


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Ainda se pode prever queda de neve acima dos 600 metros no dia 30 de Março? A última run do gfs não mostra bem isso
> 
> Em particular, na zona do Sabugal (+/- 900 metros)?



Está prevista boa precipitação, mas em termos de neve, talvez acima dos 800/900 m, aos 600 metros tenho sérias dúvidas que caia algo consistente.

Na próxima actualização da descritiva do IPMA, as cotas devem subir um pouco 







A iso 0ºc prevista pelo GFS  para sexta-feira:
:





Acumulação de neve prevista pelo ECMWF para sexta-feira, mas não indica cotas, é um mapa muito "grosseiro":


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Pois aquela run das 18 não me agradou muito...a cota de neve deve ser acima dos 800M....
Enfim é  o que temos!

Como é  possível no espaço de 1 dia as previsões mudaram tanto!
Já viram para o domingo de Páscoa!?
Sol e temperaturas bem primaveris!


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2018 às 11:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois aquela run das 18 não me agradou muito...a cota de neve deve ser acima dos 800M....
> Enfim é  o que temos!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Não há milagres, já estamos quase em Abril! Neve a cotas decentes provavelmente agora só no próximo ano (hidrológico).


----------



## Norther (27 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Já era de esperar, desconfiei quando o GFS mete o frio a 5000m a passar com a iso -34, e tanta precipitação, o normal é quando se aproxima o invento vá retirando, como sempre. pode ser que ainda dê para vermos uns flocos.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Mar 2018 às 13:08)

Snifa disse:


> Está prevista boa precipitação, mas em termos de neve, talvez acima dos 800/900 m, aos 600 metros tenho sérias dúvidas que caia algo consistente.
> 
> Na próxima actualização da descritiva do IPMA, as cotas devem subir um pouco
> 
> ...



Pois bem, mas este último mapa ainda afirma previsão de queda de neve para Sabugal, espero que assim se mantenha!


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Snifa disse:


> Na próxima actualização da descritiva do IPMA, as cotas devem subir um pouco



o IPMA mantêm  as cotas de 600/800 m para sexta feira  e sábado, mas até lá ainda vai sofrer alterações:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 30.março.2018

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e de queda de granizo.
*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros na região Norte e acima de
800/1000 metros na região Centro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, no
litoral no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.

_Atualizado a 27 de março de 2018 às 12:28 UTC_


Previsão para sábado, 31.março.2018

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade no Minho
a partir do final da tarde, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva
fraca para o final do dia.
Aguaceiros em geral fracos, sendo pouco frequentes na região sul a
partir do início da manhã.
*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota
para os 800/1000 metros na região Norte e para os 1000/1200 metros
na região Centro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, no
litoral oeste e nas terras altas até meio da manhã.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Madalena Rodrigues

Atualizado a 27 de março de 2018 às 12:28 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Ainda vejo cotas na madrugada de sexta nos 400m para ser pesssimista... Devem andar a ver muito o ecm para tanto pessimismo nas cotas


----------



## Norther (27 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Miguel, estamos mais habituados assim, vamos ver, por acaso já informei uma prima que mora a 700m, no bairro mais alto da vila, e ela toda contente, mas não sei se fiz bem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!


----------



## kikofra (27 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!


As melhoras!

Aproveito para deixar uma foto de sábado do polje:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!



O que tu não fazes para ser mimado! Os homens são tramados!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que tu não fazes para ser mimado! Os homens são tramados!


I'm serious! Não se compreende que no hospital não exista WIFI!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> I'm serious! Não se compreende que no hospital não exista WIFI!



A sério? No IPO de Coimbra havia em todo o lado! 
De qualquer das formas já não vivo sem um tarifário com dados móveis.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!


As melhoras amigo , Luís !
Rápidas melhoras !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!



Por acaso também já tinha estranhado a tua ausencia.
Rápidas melhoras.
Abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério? No IPO de Coimbra havia em todo o lado!
> De qualquer das formas já não vivo sem um tarifário com dados móveis.


Aqui no Hospital de Leiria não há! Não se entende...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

Infelizmente o período temporal é grande e há demasiados modelos mas ainda assim dá para perceber a dominância do modelo do ECMWF a 120h (quanto mais elevado for o valor menos erros o modelo comete; o GFS é o NCEP).







No hemisfério sul o ECMWF mantém a superioridade sobre o GFS.






Já em relação aos trópicos o cenário é mais complicado, não havendo um modelo dominante (isto em relação à pressão de superfície; os resultados mudam consoante a variável).






A 192h, por exemplo, o desempenho de todos os modelos é inferior mas ainda assim o modelo europeu é geralmente o menos mau de todos.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

Da mesma maneira que nunca há 2 eventos iguais, NAO- não significa necessariamente chuva abundante e generalizada para Portugal (ilhas incluídas).


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!



As melhoras, caro Luís!

Abraço.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!


Continuação de melhoras rápidas Luís, tudo a correr pelo melhor! Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (28 Mar 2018 às 06:44)

Boas melhoras


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia, com 4º e Solinho

E boas melhoras ao Luís.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Já começou os cortes tanto na chuva como no frio para estes próximos dias, o sul então quase nada vai ver de chuva... só vejo chuva digna desse nome a partir de dia 2, isto se nao cortar


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

miguel disse:


> Já começou os cortes tanto na chuva como no frio para estes próximos dias, o sul então quase nada vai ver de chuva... só vejo chuva digna desse nome a partir de dia 2, isto se nao cortar



Sempre é melhor que nada, pode chover pouco, mas sempre é melhor que nada, pelo menos ajuda a manter as superfícies molhadas, nesta altura e quando os modelos ficam muito instáveis é normal que isto aconteça.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Eu até vejo boa chuva para o início de abril, não creio que mudará muito os modelos ao ponto de tirarem toda a chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

**
*Tempestade “Irene” aproxima-se de Portugal e arrefece fim de semana da Páscoa*






As tendências para que um novo temporal fustigue o nosso país, estão a evidenciar um agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos últimos dias deste mês de março, ou seja, a partir de amanhã dia 28, até ao 1 de abril sendo este o pior dia.

O padrão desta eventual tempestade, é o mesmo que marcou o mês de março, com depressões e frentes frias a atravessar o Continente, no meio destas depressões poderá surgir alguma mais forte e que poderá ser atribuído o nome de ” Irene”, aviso que poderá surgir a qualquer momento, desde que a sua presença se faça notar.

Aqui fica o registo de mais esta depressão, que em breve poderá atingir o nosso país, segundo fonte do portal NTMETEO.

Significa que, com a aproximação desta frente fria, o fim de semana da Páscoa não será propício para a frequência da praia.
Entre sexta feira Santa e o domingo de Páscoa quantidades abundantes de água deverão ser descarregadas pelas nuvens, em especial no Centro e Norte do país, dando azo à fama instável do início da Primavera.
O vento moderado a forte fará arrefecer a temperatura ambiente e em muitos locais, com cotas mais elevadas poderá até nevar. A exceção à regra será a região algarvia que em princípio estará livre de qualquer tipo de precipitação, mas com as temperaturas locais máximas da ordem dos 16º C, ainda assim superiores às do resto do território nacional.
https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/03/27/am...gal-e-qrrefece-fim-de-semana-da-pascoa/432443


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Tempestade “Irene” aproxima-se de Portugal e arrefece fim de semana da Páscoa*
> 
> 
> ...



 Qualquer coisa é logo uma tempestade, uma chuvinha é logo uma tempestade ahhahahahahah .


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 12:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou de volta ao forum! Cheguei hoje de um internamento hospitalar... vocês fizeram-me falta!


Bom dia Luis, desejo-te as melhoras, que te cures bem e depressa


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Tempestade “Irene” aproxima-se de Portugal e arrefece fim de semana da Páscoa*
> 
> 
> ...




Esse jornal devia ter vergonha de usar a fonte de informação que usou.. lol,.... Mau.. muito mau mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Tempestade “Irene” aproxima-se de Portugal e arrefece fim de semana da Páscoa*
> 
> 
> ...



Mais do mesmo @Davidmpb , esta vai ser a do século  Siga para a frente, quanto mais credibilidade for dada a esta gente, pior! Considerava este serviço de informação na região sul , uma boa fonte! pelos vistos


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

Façam como eu.. vão ao facebook desse jornal e comentem e expliquem o que de facto vai acontecer... enfim.,.. também tinha esse jornal em melhor consideração...


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Façam como eu.. vão ao facebook desse jornal e comentem e expliquem o que de facto vai acontecer... enfim.,.. também tinha esse jornal em melhor consideração...



Hoje em dia os jornais gostam de generalizar e exagerar as coisas, este vai ser a do século .... 
Tempestade Irene ahahahhaahahah .


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais do mesmo @Davidmpb , esta vai ser a do século  Siga para a frente, quanto mais credibilidade for dada a esta gente, pior! Considerava este serviço de informação na região sul , uma boa fonte! pelos vistos


E a região Sul nem sequer vai sentir os efeitos dessa tempestade, alguma chuva fraca e o vento vai ser algo normal. Mas pronto, quando o sol desaparece é logo motivo de temporal. Ontem era só partilhas dessa notícia.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:31)

joralentejano disse:


> E a região Sul nem sequer vai sentir os efeitos dessa tempestade, alguma chuva fraca e o vento vai ser algo normal.
> Ontem era só partilhas dessa notícia.



Os jornais gostam só de generalizar, vou deixar de ler os jornais, haja paciência para tantos alarmismos.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

Desde que se começou a dar nomes a todo o tipo de depressões, estas ganham logo um novo destaque, mesmo que não sejam nada de invulgar, claro que os jornaleiros da Tv e jornais, completamente incultos  em meteorologia, se encarregam  logo de lançar o drama a tragédia e o horror... pois se recebe um nome deve ser algo em grande. 

Vem aí a Irene, vem aí o Serafim, vem aí o Rodolfo, o Napoleão ( já estou a dar sugestões de nomes), etc..etc etc.... 

Concordo com os nomes de Furacões,Tufões, Ciclones tropicais ( como aliás se faz há décadas ) agora a vulgares depressões extratropicais, só mesmo sendo um sistema invulgarmente forte para receber o baptismo.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Aqui na minha zona nem vou sentir quase nada dos efeitos da tempestade, será uma chuva fraquinha e vento moderado, nada de mais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Eu vejo boa precipitação para a nossa zona nos próximos dias ,tirando Domingo @miguel , agora resta saber o que vai realmente chover! Estamos numa estação de transição, e já sabemos que os modelos aqui não são muitos acertivos, basta ver a discrepância que encontramos prevista nos quatro principais modelos
*
ECM:*




*GFS:*




*GEM:*




*AUS:*


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Tempestade “Irene” aproxima-se de Portugal e arrefece fim de semana da Páscoa*
> 
> 
> ...


O circo jornalístico no seu melhor, só tenho pena é daqueles que ainda acreditam nestas barbaridades. Basta haver um simples dia de inverno, para fazerem logo um alarmismo medonho. Enfim...


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

RStorm disse:


> O circo jornalístico no seu melhor, só tenho pena é daqueles que ainda acreditam nestas barbaridades. Basta haver um simples dia de inverno, para fazerem logo um alarmismo medonho. Enfim...



É para ver se metem medo às pessoas que ainda acreditam nisto, até dá vontade de rir.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu vejo boa precipitação para a nossa zona para os próximos dias ,tirando Domingo @miguel , agora resta saber o que vai realmente chover! Estamos numa estação de transição, e já sabemos que os modelos aqui não são muitos acertivos, basta ver a discrepância que encontramos prevista nos quatro principais modelos
> *
> ECM:*
> 
> ...



Acredito mais no modelo ECMWF, acho o mais acertivo comparado a outros modelos.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse jornal devia ter vergonha de usar a fonte de informação que usou.. lol,.... Mau.. muito mau mesmo!


Não é nada que não estejamos habituados, e quando se trata de noticias desta área pior.
O sensacionalismo da comunicação social é demais.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

Basta uma notícias destas que viraliza logo num instante, mas já não é nada de que estejamos habituados, se fosse uma depressão extratropical bem cavada e bem próxima de Portugal, aí sim merecia receber nome de tempestade, agora isto não é nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> É para ver se metem medo às pessoas que ainda acreditam nisto, até dá vontade de rir.


Para nós participantes deste fórum dá mesmo vontade de rir, mas o cidadão comum inculto em meteorologia acredita nestas tretas de noticias.
Os jornalecos no seu melhor.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *AUS:*



O modelo australiano não é propriamente 'principal'. 



Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Acredito mais no modelo ECMWF acho o mais acertivo comparado a outros modelos.



No que concerne a variáveis mais voláteis e imprevisíveis, como a precipitação, não convém confiar demasiado num só modelo, especialmente se ele tiver características mais globais (GFS/ECM). Foi por causa disso que se criou os modelos regionais (ex: AROME).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 13:01)

Snifa disse:


> Desde que se começou a dar nomes a todo o tipo de depressões, estas ganham logo um novo destaque, mesmo que não sejam nada de invulgar, claro que os jornaleiros da Tv e jornais, completamente incultos  em meteorologia, se encarregam  logo de lançar o drama a tragédia e o horror... pois se recebe um nome deve ser algo em grande.
> 
> Vem aí a Irene, vem aí o Serafim, vem aí o Rodolfo, o Napoleão ( já estou a dar sugestões de nomes), etc..etc etc....
> 
> Concordo com os nomes de Furacões,Tufões, Ciclones tropicais ( como aliás se faz há décadas ) agora a vulgares depressões extratropicais, só mesmo sendo um sistema invulgarmente forte para receber o baptismo.



Subscrevo totalmente @Snifa 
Um dia teremos uma depressão nomeada com o nome de Irene, mas que penso que não será nos próximos dias @joralentejano , espero é que quando exista algo digno de nomeação , a população não esteja tão banalizada e não ligue muito a isso!
Em relação ao modelos , eu também gosto mais do Europeu @Tempestade Jimmy , mas todos eles são ferramentas ótimas


----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Bem, a esperança é a última a morrer, apesar de o GFS afastar a hipótese, o ECMWF ainda a mantém, o que não retira esta probabilidade, no que toca à queda de neve acima dos 600 metros:

IPMA:


_Previsão para 6ª feira, 30.março.2018_

_Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito_

_nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro._

_Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos nas_

_regiões Norte e Centro._

_Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e de queda de granizo,_

_em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro._

*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.*

_Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando_

_moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral_

_oeste e com rajadas até 90 km/h nas terras altas._

_Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.





_


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Bem, a esperança é a última a morrer, apesar de o GFS afastar a hipótese, o ECMWF ainda a mantém, o que não retira esta probabilidade, no que toca à queda de neve acima dos 600 metros:
> 
> IPMA:
> 
> ...



Segundo esse mapa do ECMWF pode nevar ( com acumulação) no Litoral Norte e mesmo junto ao mar.. ainda vamos ver as praias  (e respetivas rochas) da Foz, Vila do Conde, Viana, Caminha, todas branquinhas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo esse mapa do ECMWF pode nevar ( com acumulação) no Litoral Norte e mesmo junto ao mar.. ainda vamos ver as praias  (e respetivas rochas) da Foz, Vila do Conde, Viana, Caminha,todas branquinhas...


Ora o aemet baixos as cotas para 500 todo o dia de sexta inclusive para o litoral norte.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ora o aemet baixos as cotas para 500 todo o dia de sexta inclusive para o litoral norte.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



500 m talvez alguma água neve. 

Mesmo junto ao mar ( como mostra o mapa) brancura, das duas uma, ou é da espuma das ondas, ou de alguma granizada/saraivada...


----------



## remember (28 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

Snifa disse:


> Desde que se começou a dar nomes a todo o tipo de depressões, estas ganham logo um novo destaque, mesmo que não sejam nada de invulgar, claro que os jornaleiros da Tv e jornais, completamente incultos  em meteorologia, se encarregam  logo de lançar o drama a tragédia e o horror... pois se recebe um nome deve ser algo em grande.
> 
> Vem aí a Irene, vem aí o Serafim, vem aí o Rodolfo, o Napoleão ( já estou a dar sugestões de nomes), etc..etc etc....
> 
> Concordo com os nomes de Furacões,Tufões, Ciclones tropicais ( como aliás se faz há décadas ) agora a vulgares depressões extratropicais, só mesmo sendo um sistema invulgarmente forte para receber o baptismo.



Muito muito bom!!! Excelente explicação do que acontece actualmente com as nomeações das supostas "tempestades". Gostei das sugestões


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Subscrevo totalmente @Snifa
> Um dia teremos uma depressão nomeada com o nome de Irene, mas que penso que não será nos próximos dias @joralentejano , espero é que quando exista algo digno de nomeação , a população não esteja tão banalizada e não ligue muito a isso!
> Em relação ao modelos , eu também gosto mais do Europeu @Tempestade Jimmy , mas todos eles são ferramentas ótimas


Também sou mais apreciador do modelo europeu, mas tem as suas falhas como os outros


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também sou mais apreciador do modelo europeu, mas tem as suas falhas como os outros



O modelo europeu é bastante acertivo a meu ver, o gfs já é mais instável e delirante, o ecmw já não é assim.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

A nomeação da próxima depressão não é impossível. Dependerá da intensidade e abrangência do vento.











Por agora é mais provável que os critérios para aviso laranja (a base para a nomeação das 'depressões') não sejam cumpridos.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Já houve dias que sem avisos foram bem piores do que os com avisos.


----------



## Eclipse (28 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse jornal devia ter vergonha de usar a fonte de informação que usou.. lol,.... Mau.. muito mau mesmo!



Realmente e andando um pouco pelo referido site NTMETEO...
http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/critico-este-verao-sera-ainda-pior-que.html
http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/critico-este-verao-sera-ainda-pior-que.html

Isto é para rir??


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Eclipse disse:


> Realmente e andando um pouco pelo referido site NTMETEO...
> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/critico-este-verao-sera-ainda-pior-que.html
> 
> Isto é para rir??



Nós  nem temos condições para ter tempestades tropicais, isso é uma tremenda estupidez, quanto ao verão, creio que poderá ser quente mas não tão quente como o do ano passado .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

Orion disse:


> A nomeação da próxima depressão não é impossível. Dependerá da intensidade e abrangência do vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também seria bom a informação, de que se o aviso for emitido muito provavelmente será em Espanha , e poucas consequências terá em Portugal, a não ser de dias de Inverno mais rigorosos! Eu não estou contra a nomeação de tempestades/depressões , mas acho que o IPMA o deveria fazer sozinho, acho que faria muito mais sentido como alerta para a população em Portugal , do que ter uma tempestade em Portugal que foi nomeada pelo AEMET ou Météo-France, mas isto é apenas a minha modesta opinião!

Obrigado pela dica em relação ao modelo Australiano, estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu não estou contra a nomeação de tempestades/depressões , mas acho que o IPMA o deveria fazer sozinho, acho que faria muito mais sentido como alerta para a população em Portugal , do que ter uma tempestade em Portugal que foi nomeada pelo AEMET ou Météo-France, mas isto é apenas a minha modesta opinião!



Em teoria o país mais afetado pela depressão/tempestade adianta-se e atribui o nome, informando os restantes membros da sua ação. Depois disso, cada IM faz a sua função: Previsões para a sua área de responsabilidade.

Neste momento o IPMA não tem que avisar nada a ninguém porque a depressão não deverá afetar a sua zona de responsabilidade com severidade relevante nem os outros membros (AEMET e MeteoFrance) nomearam a tempestade. O IPMA não tem a culpa dos devaneios da 'net e se os funcionários tivessem que desmentir ou corrigir tudo o que se vê por aí não faziam outra coisa.

Depois de uma depressão ter nome há que diferenciar entre as expectativas que cada pessoa cria/expressa e o que verdadeiramente é expectável na sua região. Às vezes não tem sido fácil fazer isso tendo em conta as recentes queixas das depressões nomeadas com poucos efeitos em Portugal continental.

A prevista uniformização da nomeação das tempestades na Europa fará com que Portugal seja afetado por depressões com nomes mais descontínuos (algumas até nem serão mencionadas pelo IPMA). Muita crítica haverá certamente (nem falo dos cenários apocalíticos da 'net) mas aí volto à adequação das expectativas. O Reino Unido é muito mais tempestuoso que a Península Ibérica.

Já que todos os países eventualmente utilizarão(?) a mesma lista de nomes até que se poderia indicar um IM europeu para 'centralizar' as previsões (com avisos públicos), sendo o MetOffice um forte candidato tendo em conta a eficácia do seu modelo. Contudo, cada IM tem os seus critérios para a emissão de avisos e essa opção só traria diversas complicações. Por exemplo, há alguns anos o NHC fazia referências a avisos nos países estrangeiros aquando da passagem de um ciclone tropical. Hoje em dia não faz nada disso e urge as pessoas a consultarem os institutos de meteorologia locais.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Em Portugal as consequências dessa depressão serão poucas, em Espanha e França terão tempo bem tempestuoso, aí sim os ventos serão superiores a 100 km e chuvas intensas.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

Eclipse disse:


> Realmente e andando um pouco pelo referido site NTMETEO...
> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/critico-este-verao-sera-ainda-pior-que.html
> 
> Isto é para rir??



É mais é para chorar... infelizmente é esse tipo de conteúdo que é facilmente partilhado por milhares de pessoas.. e assim se viraliza "má informação"....

Outro exemplo para rir... ou para chorar....



> Portugal Continental vai, neste final de março, ser novamente atormentado pela força explosiva de uma intempérie movida por ventanias sibilantes, descargas de água volumosas e o reunir de condições que poderão originar trovoada em vários territórios. Será a Irene?



https://www.tempo.pt/noticias/previsao/vem-ai-tempestade-na-pascoa-sera-a-irene-.html


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

Uma voltinha pela imprensa:






http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2018-03-28-Irene-a-tempestade-depois-dos-20C








http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...pestade-que-traz-o-mau-tempo-de-volta-ao-pais









https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/mau-tempo-das-miniferias-da-pascoa-ja-tem-nome-9218598.html







http://www.radiovaledominho.com/alto-minho-tempestade-irene-chega-esta-quarta-feira/




Mas no meio de tanto drama  e títulos pomposos, ainda há quem dê a notícia de uma forma mais correcta:






https://observador.pt/2018/03/28/nao-o-mau-tempo-desta-pascoa-nao-deve-ser-a-tempestade-irene/


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Eclipse disse:


> Realmente e andando um pouco pelo referido site NTMETEO...
> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/03/critico-este-verao-sera-ainda-pior-que.html
> 
> Isto é para rir??



Página para denunciar! *JÁ! *Informação falsa e/ou sensacionalista e exagerada, não é a primeira com o mesmo conteúdo criada por um tal Diego Nunes das Caldas da Rainha.

Eu já a denunciei no Facebook, a página chama-se "Noticias Meteo", depois da anterior ter sido bloqueada, uma tal "Nova Meteo", resolveu criar uma nova igualmente fraudulenta, o tipo é persistente...


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Ao ponto a que isto chegou.. tenho curiosidade em saber qual seriam as manchetes destes Jornais se levássemos com 1 terço das Ciclogéneses que passam habitualmente no Reino Unido. É nosso dever denunciar isto.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

MSantos disse:


> Página para denunciar! *JÁ! *Informação falsa e/ou sensacionalista e exagerada, não é a primeira com o mesmo conteúdo criada por um tal Diego Nunes das Caldas da Rainha.
> 
> Eu já a denunciei no Facebook, a página chama-se "Noticias Meteo", depois da anterior ter sido bloqueada, uma tal "Nova Meteo", resolveu criou uma nova igualmente fraudulenta, o tipo é persistente...




Não vale a pena estares a denunciar, se depois o tipo vai criar mais outra e outra, o tipo não desiste é a típica pessoa ridícula e estupida.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

Vou denunciar o gajo e a porcaria das suas Notícias Meteo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Não vale a pena estares a denunciar





Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Vou denunciar o gajo e a porcaria das suas Notícias Meteo.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Não vale a pena estares a denunciar, se depois o tipo vai criar mais outra e outra, o tipo não desiste é a típica pessoa ridícula e estupida.



Temos que denunciar! Não podemos deixar que estas notícias falsas circulem por aí. Este tipo de conteúdos acabam por denegrir os verdadeiros meteorologistas e as páginas que criam bons conteúdos sobre meteo. Difundir estas notícias pode levar a um pânico não justificado pelas pessoas menos informadas ou a uma ridicularização da meteo em geral.

Cada vez que vem uma página vem a baixo o tipo terá que criar outra do zero, havemos de vence-lo pelo cansaço!


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>



É melhor denunciar, mas depois vai criar outra, eu já denunciei a página dele, para ver se já não cria mais nenhuma, informação falsa e exagerada, conta fraudulenta.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

MSantos disse:


> Temos que denunciar! Não podemos deixar que estas notícias falsas circulem por aí. Este tipo de conteúdos acabam por denegrir os verdadeiros meteorologistas e as páginas que criam bons conteúdos sobre meteo. Difundir estas notícias pode levar a um pânico não justificado pelas pessoas menos informadas ou a uma ridicularização da meteo em geral.
> 
> Cada vez que vem uma página vem a baixo o tipo terá que criar outra do zero, havemos de vence-lo pelo cansaço!



Denunciamos até ele se cansar, o tipo é persistente...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Nessas páginas de facebook, para além de denunciarem, podem sempre meter críticas de 1 estrela e a expor a situação... decerto que se a página tiver N criticas más.. ele irá fechá-la rapidamente


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Nessas páginas de facebook, para além de denunciarem, podem ser meter críticas de 1 estrela e a expor a situação... decerto que se a página tiver N criticas más.. ele irá fechá-la rapidamente




É continuar a denunciar até ele se cansar, denunciamos quantas vezes for preciso para ele se cansar.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 19:07)

MSantos disse:


> Página para denunciar! *JÁ! *Informação falsa e/ou sensacionalista e exagerada, não é a primeira com o mesmo conteúdo criada por um tal Diego Nunes das Caldas da Rainha.
> 
> Eu já a denunciei no Facebook, a página chama-se "Noticias Meteo", depois da anterior ter sido bloqueada, uma tal "Nova Meteo", resolveu criar uma nova igualmente fraudulenta, o tipo é persistente...


Já a denunciei, não podemos compactuar com isto


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Há algum problema com a saída do modelo europeu, parou nas 24h.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

O modelo europeu parou nas 24 h desta saída, deve ter havido algum problema.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Boas!
Uma situação Meteo tão interessante ao virar da esquina e não vejo aqui qualquer discussão valida do tema, só vejo lamentações...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

Está interessantíssimo para sexta e madrugada de sábado em relação à neve!!
Distrito de Braga e Vila real com alerta amarelo devido a queda de neve!
Domingo vamos ter uma pascoa com temperaturas bem agradáveis!


----------



## Tempestade Jame (28 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

Bem esquecendo esta conversa, podemos ver que o modelo europeu mantém boas cotas de neve em relação ao gfs, sexta feira como estão as previsões o interior norte e centro terá um belo nevão a cotas médias/baixas.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Na passada temporada de furacões o ECM foi globalmente o melhor mas há variações consoante a tempestade. O resto da _thread_ está aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde pessoal, é impressão minha ou estamos sem radar desde as 13.50H, ou então o delay é enorme?!! 

*Edit:* é mesmo um delay enorme, actualizou agora mas ficou.se pelas 14.00H


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, é impressão minha ou estamos sem radar desde as 13.50H, ou então o delay é enorme?!!
> 
> *Edit:* é mesmo um delay enorme, actualizou agora mas ficou.se pelas 14.00H


Estamos agora em horário de Verão


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estamos agora em horário de Verão


Nós sim, mas o radar ainda não


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, é impressão minha ou estamos sem radar desde as 13.50H, ou então o delay é enorme?!!
> 
> *Edit:* é mesmo um delay enorme, actualizou agora mas ficou.se pelas 14.00H



Não tem delay.. está em hora UTC... Essas 13h50 dessa imagem que colocaste, correspondem às nossas 14h50.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Não tem delay.. está em hora UTC... Essas 13h50 dessa imagem que colocaste, correspondem às nossas 14h50.



Obrigado, não tinha reparado nesse pormenor! estamos sempre a aprender  Um abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

*Sete distritos sob aviso laranja devido a ondas que podem chegar aos 11 metros*
JORNAL I29/03/2018 16:08

Chuva vai manter-se até segunda-feira

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou os distritos do Porto, Viana do Castelo, Leiria, Aveiro, Coimbra, Braga e Lisboa sob aviso laranja a partir de sexta-feira de manhã devido à agitação marítima, com ondas que podem chegar aos 11 metros de altura.

Para o fim-de-semana da Páscoa, o IPMA prevê ainda ocorrência de precipitação em todo o país e queda de neve em terras acima dos 800 metros.

Para amanhã, sexta-feira, está prevista chuva e rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral e nas terras altas.

No domingo, a chuva vai voltar ao fim do dia no litoral Norte e Centro e irá chegar de forma gradual até às restantes zonas do país.

Até segunda-feira as temperaturas máximas irão rondar entre os 15 e 18 graus e a mínima pode variar entre os -3 e 0 graus nas terras altas, já no resto do país será inferior a 10º celsius.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Evento interessante de neve para amanhã de madrugada/manhã, pode nevar temporariamente a cotas de 300/400 m no interior norte e centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

*Chuva, vento forte e queda de neve. Mau tempo regressa em fim de semana de Páscoa*
29 mar 2018 16:54

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil alerta para um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas 48 horas. Nesta Páscoa, conte com chuva, vento forte e queda de neve.

Em comunicado enviado esta quinta-feira, 29 de março, às redações, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil prevê para as próximas 48 horas um agravamento da agitação marítima, com ondulação de noroeste de 4 a 5 metros na costa ocidental até às 12h00 de sábado. A Norte do Cabo Raso, prevê-se uma ondulação de 5 a 7 metros de altura, podendo atingir os 10 metros de altura máxima, com início às 15 horas de sexta-feira até às 06h00 de sábado.

Conte ainda com períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, nas regiões Norte e Centro na sexta-feira, 30 de março, existindo a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e queda de granizo.

O vento irá soprar moderado a forte, com rajadas entre os 50 km/h e os 90 km/h.

Irá ainda nevar acima dos 600/800 metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para os 1200 metros nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Braga, Castelo Branco e Viseu, até às 06h00 de sábado, 31 de março.

Face a estas previsões, a Proteção Civil alerta para o piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água, gelo e neve; para a possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, de inundações em zonas vulneráveis, ou para eventuais dados em estruturas montadas ou suspensas. De referir ainda a possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores em virtude do vento forte e possíveis acidentes na orla costeira.

Para evitar minimizar eventuais danos humanos e materiais, a Proteção Civil recomenda:

- A desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais;

- Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível acumulação de neve e formação de lençóis de água nas vias;

- Proceder à colocação das correntes de neve nas viaturas;

- Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;

- Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, como andaimes ou placards;

- Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, e na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

- Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, como pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima;
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...mau-tempo-regressa-em-fim-de-semana-de-pascoa


----------



## rozzo (29 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

E que tal em vez de continuarmos com os "lamentos" sobre como o tópico está desvirtuado ou sobre o elemento A ou B ou o tipo de linguagem, se parar de fazer exactamente o que está a criticar?
A própria "carrada" de posts a refilar com o conteúdo de outros posts, é "chover sobre o molhado", e acaba por ser tanta "poluição" ao tópico como os posts criticados inicialmente, já pensaram?

*Assunto resolvido e encerrado sff.*

Voltemos aos comentários "informais" sobre o estado do tempo e afins! 
Obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (29 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

rozzo disse:


> E que tal em vez de continuarmos com os "lamentos" sobre como o tópico está desvirtuado ou sobre o elemento A ou B ou o tipo de linguagem, se parar de fazer exactamente o que está a criticar?
> A própria "carrada" de posts a refilar com o conteúdo de outros posts, é "chover sobre o molhado", e acaba por ser tanta "poluição" ao tópico como os posts criticados inicialmente, já pensaram?
> 
> *Assunto resolvido e encerrado sff.*
> ...



Por essa ordem de ideias, vamos entrar na onda do "Deixa andar" permitindo os "Carvalhos" e as "Filhas das Trutas" ?. Penso que, ao agir-se desse modo só vai efectivamente desvirtuar o Fórum e não apenas o tópico em si. É só uma opinião e vale o que vale.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

As previsões relativas à intensidade dos furacões continuam a ser razoáveis. Veja-se por exemplo o furacão IRMA (a linha preta representa o _best track_/observações subjetivas, a vermelho a previsão oficial do NHC e a roxa o HWRF). A intensificação do furacão foi uma completa surpresa.







Para um caso mais perto, há sempre o Ophelia. Às 18z do dia 13 o furacão tinha uma intensidade superior ao previsto.






Na saída seguinte, 00z do dia 14, só o COAMPS (como no caso do IRMA) previa uma intensificação do ciclone mas os parâmetros da mesma estavam errados. Na altura a previsão do NHC estava muito abaixo da realidade.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Neste momento já neva na serra do Montemuro com alguma acumulação, próxima madrugada/manhã pode nevar a cotas de 300/400 .


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


> As previsões relativas à intensidade dos furacões continuam a ser razoáveis.



Felizmente o mesmo não acontece com a previsão dos trajetos.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Eu vejo nos modelos que abril vai ser um bom mês de chuva, felizmente não vamos ter um abril como o do ano passado, em que tive quase 0 mm aqui.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

> Deserts are typically defined by low average annual rainfall—usually 100 millimeters (less than 4 inches) of rain per year or less. The researchers analyzed rainfall data recorded throughout Africa from 1920 to 2013 and found that the Sahara, which occupies much of the northern part of the continent, expanded by 10 percent during this period when looking at annual trends.
> 
> When the authors looked at seasonal trends over the same time period, the most notable expansion of the Sahara occurred in summer, resulting in a nearly 16 percent increase in the desert's average seasonal area over the 93-year span covered by the study.



*The Sahara Desert is expanding—world's largest desert grew by 10 percent since 1920*


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 01:23)

E não é que o IPMA (dos Açores), nas suas atividades, usa o Weather.us?






Se não estou enganado, e não me parece que esteja, a variável da carta em questão é a cobertura nebulosa.


----------



## comentador (30 Mar 2018 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!

Impressão minha ou os modelos deram um valente corte na precipitação da próxima semana no Sul?


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Impressão minha ou os modelos deram um valente corte na precipitação da próxima semana no Sul?



Sim foi o corte da praxe, vai chover bem a Norte e quase nada a Sul ao longo da semana... Não vejo para já grandes motivos de euforia para este Abril


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

Desempenho das diversas saídas do GFS no último mês relativamente à anomalia da PS no Hemisfério Norte (quanto mais elevado o valor, melhor).

A 72h:






A 120h:






Como já foi discutido as melhores saídas são a das 00z e das 12z mas as diferenças para as restantes não são propriamente muito significativas.

Só a 10 dias de distância é que a saída das 12z se distancia das restantes mas o modelo tem uma reduzida eficácia a essa distância.






---

Não tem havido grandes diferenças em termos de eficácia entre as saídas das 00z e das 12z quer no GFS quer no ECM.

O que diferencia os modelos é mesmo a redução da eficácia na previsão entre o 3º e o 5º dia. No GFS o tombo é superior ao do ECM e do UkMet.

Saídas das 00z:






Saídas das 12z:


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

A Irene foi nomeada!?? é que na Sic falaram que a Irene atravessa Portugal, logo ai esta um erro não atravessa Portugal, mas por acaso gostava de saber se sequer existe uma Irene nomeada pelos Espanhóis.


----------



## Hawk (30 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Desistam da ideia de nomear tempestades. As redes sociais e a comunicação social portuguesa inviabilizam logo qualquer sentido que isso possa fazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

miguel disse:


> A Irene foi nomeada!?? é que na Sic falaram que a Irene atravessa Portugal, logo ai esta um erro não atravessa Portugal, mas por acaso gostava de saber se sequer existe uma Irene nomeada pelos Espanhóis.


Na Sic, a falarem que o pior dia será Domingo, quando vai estar um dia de sol.
Tristeza de país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na Sic, a falarem que o pior dia será Domingo, quando vai estar um dia de sol.
> Tristeza de país.


Na RTP1 deram a informação correcta, que hoje será o pior dia e que Sábado e Domingo já serão com sol e temperaturas a subir....


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 15:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na RTP1 deram a informação correcta, que hoje será o pior dia e que Sábado e Domingo já serão com sol e temperaturas a subir....


Sim, na RTP deram a informação correcta


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

miguel disse:


> A Irene foi nomeada!?? é que na Sic falaram que a Irene atravessa Portugal, logo ai esta um erro não atravessa Portugal, mas por acaso gostava de saber se sequer existe uma Irene nomeada pelos Espanhóis.



Não foi nomeada mas os jornalistas fazem questão de falar a toda a hora da suposta "tempestade Irene" sabe se lá porquê  enfim!!
É o país que temos


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 21:30)

Houve danos?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

Segundo o registo de duas das estações amadoras mais ventosas, a rajada máxima ficou-se pelos *87 km/h* (Caxinas,Vila do Conde) e *85 km/h*(Rechousa,Vila Nova de Gaia).


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Orion disse:


> Houve danos?


Nada representativo, pelo menos por aqui...


----------



## Marco pires (30 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

sabem se essa mancha nublosa enorme vai afectar o continente?


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

Marco pires disse:


> sabem se essa mancha nublosa enorme vai afectar o continente?


É o que nos vais afetar na segunda-feira mas não será nada por aí além. Muita parra mas pouca uva e grande parte dessas nuvens também se devem ficar pelo caminho.


----------



## ZeppY (30 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

Ao vir da Gralheira na auto estrada por volta das 18h na zona de Baltar tinha neve em alguns recantos da auto-estrada (não parecia granizo pela disposição no solo), alguem confirma neve nessa zona? Achei estranho pois as cotas durante a tarde andavam na ronda dos 800/1000 metros na Gralheira e no Marão nos 600/800 metros.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

ZeppY disse:


> Ao vir da Gralheira na auto estrada por volta das 18h na zona de Baltar tinha neve em alguns recantos da auto-estrada (não parecia granizo pela disposição no solo), alguem confirma neve nessa zona? Achei estranho pois as cotas durante a tarde andavam na ronda dos 800/1000 metros na Gralheira e no Marão nos 600/800 metros.


Olá,
Também reparei nisso ...
Vinha em viagem de Lamego até Gondomar, por volta das 19.30 h na zona da A4,em Baltar , e nesses recantos vi esses bocados brancos ( parecia neve) fiquei na dúvida e a pensar 
Será? Mas teria que parar o carro ...
Mas pensando bem a cota da neve prevista hoje era superior ( 600/700 metros) 
Provavelmente seria granizo mais forte que não ficou logo derretido !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 22:42)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nada representativo, pelo menos por aqui...





jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o registo de duas das estações amadoras mais ventosas, a rajada máxima ficou-se pelos *87 km/h* (Caxinas,Vila do Conde) e *85 km/h*(Rechousa,Vila Nova de Gaia).



_Fail_ do modelo (que acertou nas rajadas da última tempestade nomeada). Ele previa rajadas intensas há pelo menos 2 dias.

---






A 'não Irene' está quase a chegar a terra.

A boia do Golfo da Biscaia registou uma PS mínima a rondar os 993.1 hPa. 5.5m de ondulação máxima.


----------



## ZeppY (30 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

joselamego disse:


> Olá,
> Também reparei nisso ...
> Vinha em viagem de Lamego até Gondomar, por volta das 19.30 h na zona da A4,em Baltar , e nesses recantos vi esses bocados brancos ( parecia neve) fiquei na dúvida e a pensar
> Será? Mas teria que parar o carro ...
> ...



A cena é a disposição nos cantos era disposição normal num cenário de neve, o granizo simplesmente acumulava na sargeta e não era o caso. E mesmo na sargeta dava aspeto de neve. 

As cotas tavam muito instaveis, no Mezio onde fui almoçar (como é obvio xD) os aguaceiros intercalavam entre neve, chuva e neve e só chuva. Na gralheira os aguaceiros eram mais gelo só houve um que foi intenso que foi neve e com um extra, a trovoada. Assisti a um thundersnow na Gralheira . Já no Marão pareciam muito mais baixas na zona dos 600/700 metros.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

> ECMWF will soon provide global forecasts of one of the most spectacular phenomena in the atmosphere: lightning. Predictions cannot be made for individual flashes, but forecasts for average lightning activity can have useful skill up to several days ahead.




Esperançosamente será disponibilizado ao público.

Não obstante o que habitualmente se escreve (incluindo eu), o ECM(WF) não é um modelo (seria como chamar NCEP ao GFS). O modelo operacional do ECMWF (organização) chama-se IFS. Já o _ensemble_ chama-se EPS (o _ensemble_ do GFS chama-se GEFS).

Por sua vez, e como curiosidade, o UKMet tem o UM como modelo operacional e o MOGREPS como _ensemble_. Há ainda os diversos modelos regionais, sazonais, ... mas é irrelevante para agora.

Voltando às previsões, não há uma tendência clara para os próximos 3 meses. O 'EPS', que a 10-15 dias indicava persistentemente o retorno do anticiclone para o triângulo tuga, mostra agora uma colossal dispersão dos núcleos depressionários nas redondezas. Por outras palavras, a incerteza é elevada e não é possível ter uma ideia concreta do que o futuro meteorológico reserva.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

Que confusão.

O José da 'net pode ou não ser a Irene oficial.

E se não houver Irene oficial? A Katia da 'net poderá ser a Irene oficial.

A malta das redes sociais (e não só) ainda vai ficar . Ao menos que sirva para se orientarem pelas fontes oficiais.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

Venha de lá essa chuva enquanto é tempo dela.
As zonas mais a sul agradecem...

............

*Votos de uma Feliz Páscoa* para todos os membros, extensíveis aos amigos e familiares, bem como aos visitantes deste fórum.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2018 às 12:03)

Já no mês de abril e ainda algumas amendoeiras a entrar em floração, por aqui.

Em média, o mês de março costuma ser quase 5ºC mais quente que o mês de janeiro, este ano foi apenas 0,5ºC. Já não esperava ver anomalias negativas desta dimensão em valores de temperatura média mensal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2018 às 13:07)

Páscoa feliz para todos!


----------



## Marco pires (1 Abr 2018 às 14:19)

Boa Páscoa a todos


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

Feliz Páscoa a todos os membros e visitantes do Fórum!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

Feliz Páscoa a todos !
Abril vai trazer a abençoada chuva por mais alguns dias ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (1 Abr 2018 às 19:03)

estado actual da barragem do pego do altar, em alcácer do sal.
quem a viu e quem a vê, ainda à dois meses a agua estava lá por baixo e nem pensar em chegar ás portas de descarga, nunca pensei que conseguisse encher.


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2018 às 00:40)

Este ano a torradeira precoce foi para a Ásia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 10:06)

Parece que estamos sem radar...


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2018 às 10:10)

Em abril águas mil ?

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/04/02/abril-aguas-mil-parece-sim/

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Abr 2018 às 11:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que estamos sem radar...


Já está de volta


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 12:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já está de volta


Depois de passar a chuva...


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

Compósito mensal final.


----------



## carlitinhos (2 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Dan disse:


> Já no mês de abril e ainda algumas amendoeiras a entrar em floração, por aqui.
> 
> Em média, o mês de março costuma ser quase 5ºC mais quente que o mês de janeiro, este ano foi apenas 0,5ºC. Já não esperava ver anomalias negativas desta dimensão em valores de temperatura média mensal.



o mesmo se passa por aqui com as cerejeiras a floração está muito atrasada penso eu que pelo menos duas semanas.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

Bonito cavamento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Março, o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre e o mais frio desde 2000. A variabilidade climática a funcionar, como sempre funcionou, mas para alguns é as alterações climáticas em todo o seu esplendor. 

A grande seca que foi dizimada num único mês. 

Curiosamente, os apologistas da desgraça, do deserto, desertaram para parte incerta, à espera da próxima seca para virem com a desgraça e a tragédia do deserto novamente.

No final das contas, a seca não foi tão grave como em 2004/2005, essa continuará a ser a mais grave, por largos anos e já lá vão 13 anos, aonde em 1 ano a seca foi extrema e severa na maioria do território e esta foi aquela que em 1 mês desapareceu do mapa, enquanto que alguns diziam que 2018 estava perdido.

Será que os profetas do drama e da tragédia, aprenderam alguma coisa, com isto ou na próxima vez vão encher novamente o fórum com os seus disparates bíblicos, na volta ainda pensam senão tivéssemos chorado e reclamado todos os dias e a todas as horas a chuva não teria vindo. 

Aproveitem o que a vida e a natureza nos dá e não sejam lamechas.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2018 às 22:24)

Outra vez a confusão de alterações climáticas e fenómenos locais? Pensava que isso já nem era assunto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Abr 2018 às 22:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março, o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre e o mais frio desde 2000. A variabilidade climática a funcionar, como sempre funcionou, mas para alguns é as alterações climáticas em todo o seu esplendor.
> 
> A grande seca que foi dizimada num único mês.
> 
> ...


Subscrevo totalmente, no final de Janeiro muitos até já davam o inverno como terminado! Mas o mais incrível é que depois disto tudo ainda leio aqui lamúrias constantes! Mas  pronto, o importante foi que choveu, choveu bem, e continua a chover

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2018 às 23:06)

Cá deixo o meu humilde contributo.







Cada um que tire as suas conclusões


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 01:18)

Complementando isto  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ma-de-portugal-2018.9620/pagina-3#post-668101

Na 2º metade de Março o ar siberiano foi para a Europa. Como consequência, a anomalia positiva na temperatura média pré-existente na Ásia oriental expandiu-se e intensificou-se.











Já deu para perceber porque é que quando se fala num fenómeno global convém olhar para a totalidade da área em discussão?


----------



## 1337 (3 Abr 2018 às 02:34)

Orion disse:


> Cá deixo o meu humilde contributo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claro, se houvessem médias de 1000 anos não faltavam casos desses, isso prova 0. Mas até que vamos com 3 anomalias positivas consecutivas. 

Para o ano há mais


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 02:55)

1337 disse:


> Claro, se houvessem médias de 1000 anos não faltavam casos desses, isso prova 0.



Prova que os teus avós não experienciavam Marços recorrentemente secos como hoje em dia. O que foi útil tendo em conta que não haviam barragens nem, em boa parte do país, infraestrutura de distribuição de água pública.

Há 1000 anos atrás quantas pessoas viviam em Portugal? Haviam as mesmas necessidades de recursos que hoje em dia? Pelo que escreves, parece que sim e acho que não preciso de escrever mas vou fazê-lo na mesma. A tua perspetiva é ingénua e completamente desfasada da realidade.



1337 disse:


> Mas até que vamos com 3 anomalias positivas consecutivas.



E? De certeza que olhaste bem para as décadas que antecederam 1960?


----------



## Tonton (3 Abr 2018 às 03:34)

Orion disse:


> ... não experienciavam ...



O "experienciar" já "contaminou" o nosso português, de tal forma, que até já vem em alguns dicionários nossos (que andam bem pobres de nível!), quando é de uso brasileiro.
Se sempre existiu "experimentar", por que razão utilizar anglicismos?


----------



## hurricane (3 Abr 2018 às 08:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março, o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre e o mais frio desde 2000. A variabilidade climática a funcionar, como sempre funcionou, mas para alguns é as alterações climáticas em todo o seu esplendor.
> 
> A grande seca que foi dizimada num único mês.
> 
> ...


 
Esse comentario apenas prova que na verdade as alteracoes climaticas existem. Caso contrario teriamos chuva distribuida pelos meses de inverno e nao uma seca dizimada num unico mes. A concentracao de chuva no tempo é uma das consequencias das alteracoes climaticas.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2018 às 09:01)

vitamos disse:


> Outra vez a confusão de alterações climáticas e fenómenos locais? Pensava que isso já nem era assunto...



Continuo sem perceber toda esta "aversão" que vai havendo por parte de alguns membros (e da própria sociedade), quanto à realidade das Alterações Climáticas!?

O facto é que a própria designação diz tudo.. alterações CLIMÁTICAS.. ou seja... ao longo de muitos anos... não é o facto de termos 4 ou 5 meses muitos secos que nos diz que temos alterações climáticas...mas também não é o facto de termos tido o mês de março mais chuvoso dos últimos oitenta anos que que contraria isso... alterações climáticas é falar de tendências cada vez maiores para determinado tipo de eventos... mais anos de secas... mais anos com menos chuva...  mais anos com temperaturas mais altas... etc...

E quanto a este mês de Março chuvoso... já se esqueceram os meses todos para trás de seca... e do stress hídrico nas plantas e terrenos, vivido nesses meses ... não é por termos tido 1 mês de chuva que vamos esquecer tudo para trás...  se passarmos a ter anos com 1 mês de muita chuva e restantes meses muito secos, venham lá dizer que isso é bom venham... não há culturas que aguentem... 

Enfim.. continua a fazer-me confusão como é que não se aceita que o Homem tem tido um papel importante no lançamento de gases para a atmosfera... gases esses que, digam lá o que disserem, não existiam nestas quantidades antes da revolução industrial... e negar os seus efeitos também me parece algo extremamente "irracional".... mas vou meter é um post sobre isto, no tópico indicado...


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

vitamos disse:


> Outra vez a confusão de alterações climáticas e fenómenos locais? Pensava que isso já nem era assunto...


Bom dia. Quais são os fenómenos locais que referes? A ideia de alterações climáticas pode ser exagerada ou talvez mal interpretada por alguns no entanto todos os dados apontam para algo com impacto a nível global. Não quero alimentar está discussão neste tópico mas também não queria deixar passar algo que  de certeza pode induzir muitos em erro.


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

*2018 Atlantic hurricane outlook: 4 US impacts predicted amid another active season *



> Similar to last year, sea surface temperatures are expected to remain warmer than normal across most of the basin and normal to above normal over the main developmental region, where more than 85 percent of all tropical storms form.



A ver o que este ano reserva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2018 às 13:27)

Orion disse:


> Cá deixo o meu humilde contributo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende da interpretação, que cada um faça e a conclusão é bastante simples: Basta ser o mês de Março seco no Norte e Centro para a anomalia ser negativa e até pode ser chuvoso no sul, que isso não faz qualquer importância. Tanto, que em 2015, Faro só teve 4 mm em Março mas está lá a anomalia positiva da precipitação.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2018 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março, o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre e o mais frio desde 2000. A variabilidade climática a funcionar, como sempre funcionou, mas para alguns é as alterações climáticas em todo o seu esplendor.
> 
> A grande seca que foi dizimada num único mês.
> 
> ...



Então agora porque Março foi muito chuvoso, é porque está tudo bem? Não existem também alterações climáticas, é isso? Desistimos já do aumento de energias renováveis porque afinal choveu muito em Março e acabou a seca?


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 13:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depende da interpretação, que cada um faça e a conclusão é bastante simples: Basta ser o mês de Março seco no Norte e Centro para a anomalia ser negativa e até pode ser chuvoso no sul, que isso não faz qualquer importância. Tanto, que em *2015*, Faro só teve 4 mm em Março mas está lá a anomalia *positiva* da precipitação.



Negativa  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...QOFptY/cli_20150301_20150331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

The Weatherman disse:


> Bom dia. Quais são os fenómenos locais que referes? A ideia de alterações climáticas pode ser exagerada ou talvez mal interpretada por alguns no entanto todos os dados apontam para algo com impacto a nível global. Não quero alimentar está discussão neste tópico mas também não queria deixar passar algo que  de certeza pode induzir muitos em erro.


O que chamei de fenómenos locais são episódios ocorridos num determinado período de tempo, num dado local. Usar isso para extrapolar para alterações climáticas a nível global são um exercício que não entendo.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Abr 2018 às 21:46)




----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 22:47)




----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 23:04)




----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2018 às 12:48)

---


Exemplo da 'teoria da compensação meteorológica'


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2018 às 16:06)

Incrível o padrão que se continua a prever, quase inalteração de temperaturas para a capital:






A mínima está dentro da média, mas estamos a falar de um mês com média de 20ºC na máxima. Talvez o final do mês venha com temperaturas mais altas para contrabalançar.

Estranhamente, tenho dito para mim mesmo desde o início do ano que o calor pode só chegar em Junho porque o ano passado foi demasiado  E que por mim até lá podia ser sempre abaixo de 20ºC, até agora parece estar a resultar


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2018 às 16:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incrível o padrão que se continua a prever, quase inalteração de temperaturas para a capital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ainda estás traumatizado com o anticiclone estacionário do ano passado.

A configuração média do anticiclone em Abril é esta:






O anticiclone vai estar mais intenso mas não se vai expandir para nordeste.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2018 às 16:42)

Configuracao media para 1981-2010...

Contudo a partir logo do inicio da decada de 80 as Primaveras ficaram tendencialmente mais secas, sendo notoria a queda da precipitacao sobretudo no mes de Marco. E as temperaturas aumentaram. 

Basicamente estamos a ter uma Primavera com padrao pre anos 80, mais fria e chuvosa. Marco no passado era o mes mais chuvoso do ano em algumas estacoes do pais...


----------



## Tonton (4 Abr 2018 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


> O anticiclone vai estar mais intenso mas não se vai expandir para nordeste.



Não sei, não... olhe-se, por exemplo, esta previsão:


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

Tonton disse:


> Não sei, não... olhe-se, por exemplo, esta previsão:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 00:10)

Dias de mais instabilidade se aproximam 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2018 às 01:30)

O resto está aqui.


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

*The ISIS Files*


----------



## The Weatherman (5 Abr 2018 às 18:01)

Orion disse:


> *The ISIS Files*


Sinais do tempo, uma civilização tanto pode evoluir como regredir. No lado oposto estão os chineses que não querem perder tempo a esperar pela dávida de Deus e metem mão à obra para fazer a própria chuva.


----------



## blade (5 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

Aos meses que estamos com temperaturas abaixo da média  e as previsões desta semana parecem tiradas de janeiro  
Ao menos a seca já passou  a ver se no final do mês vem algum solinho


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (5 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

blade disse:


> Aos meses que estamos com temperaturas abaixo da média  e as previsões desta semana parecem tiradas de janeiro
> Ao menos a seca já passou  a ver se no final do mês vem algum solinho


Só para recordar, quando começam as divagações:
"Janeiro de 2018 seco *e quente*". Fonte: IPMA. Leitura completa aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...cias/arquivo/2018/rel-clima-janeiro-2018.html


----------



## Marco pires (5 Abr 2018 às 23:50)

blade disse:


> Aos meses que estamos com temperaturas abaixo da média  e as previsões desta semana parecem tiradas de janeiro
> Ao menos a seca já passou  a ver se no final do mês vem algum solinho




no arizona há sempre lugar para mais um, abençoadas temperaturas que estão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

blade disse:


> Aos meses que estamos com temperaturas abaixo da média  e as previsões desta semana parecem tiradas de janeiro
> Ao menos a seca já passou  a ver se no final do mês vem algum solinho



O frio a partir desta altura, desde que não suceda um período quente, é bom, está sempre associado à chuva


----------



## Eclipse (6 Abr 2018 às 00:51)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Só para recordar, quando começam as divagações:
> "Janeiro de 2018 seco *e quente*". Fonte: IPMA. Leitura completa aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...cias/arquivo/2018/rel-clima-janeiro-2018.html



Foi um "quente" um pouco forçado da parte do ipma a meu ver, com temperatura média +0,23 °C que a normal, e medias das mínimas até abaixo da normal...

Dito isto: por mim o padrao atual com chuva e temperaturas amenas/frescas mantinha-se até fim de Maio. A partir daí vai haver sol e calor com fartura, isso é certo!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 01:14)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O frio a partir desta altura, desde que não suceda um período quente, é bom, está sempre associado à chuva


Assim que o anticiclone vem até nós, as temperaturas disparam logo, e assim foi no ano passado com o anticiclone estacionário. Podia continuar assim e o calor que venha só lá para junho que neste momento não faz cá falta nenhuma, estou habituado ao calor pois vivo numa das zonas mais quentes do país, mas que venha na altura certa porque aquilo que tivemos no ano passado de abril a outubro foi um autêntico inferno, pensei que tinha sido o suficiente para encher a barriga de calor.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Abr 2018 às 01:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Assim que o anticiclone vem até nós, as temperaturas disparam logo, e assim foi no ano passado com o anticiclone estacionário. Podia continuar assim e o calor que venha só lá para junho que neste momento não faz cá falta nenhuma, estou habituado ao calor pois vivo numa das zonas mais quentes do país, mas que venha na altura certa porque aquilo que tivemos no ano passado de abril a outubro foi um autêntico inferno, pensei que tinha sido o suficiente para encher a barriga de calor.



E parece que ainda sinto o calor do ano passado se pensar. Irra. Nunca mais acabava. Na segunda quinzena de Novembro ainda houve máximas de mais de 20°C no centro. Foi quase uma gestação. O dito transmontano invertido, 3 meses de inverno, 9 meses de inferno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 02:38)

Até agora este ano parece quase uma repetição de 2016, tem andado calmo e manso, a exceder um pouco na chuva, até que chegou Junho: 0 de chuva e muito calor.

Já sabemos como o mês de Junho tem ficado cada vez mais quente de ano para ano, não nos esqueçamos do ano passado. Transições calmas para o Verão é o que precisamos, espero presenciar isso este ano.


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2018 às 13:19)




----------



## nmcbs84 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

Viva Pessoal,

Sou novo por aqui. Gostaria de vos colocar uma questão. Sabem se há alguma(s) estação(s) meteo no concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, mais propriamente próxima às localidades de Sebadelhe, Numão, Cedovim, Horta do Douro,..., e a qual possa consultar, seja para previsões ou para registos passados/acumulados? Dado que a minha actividade profissional é agrícola seria uma mais valia. Ou então indicarem-me uma ferramente/aplicação que possa consultar o mais fiável possível. Obrigado.


----------



## aikkoset (6 Abr 2018 às 15:12)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui. Gostaria de vos colocar uma questão. Sabem se há alguma(s) estação(s) meteo no concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, mais propriamente próxima às localidades de Sebadelhe, Numão, Cedovim, Horta do Douro,..., e a qual possa consultar, seja para previsões ou para registos passados/acumulados? Dado que a minha actividade profissional é agrícola seria uma mais valia. Ou então indicarem-me uma ferramente/aplicação que possa consultar o mais fiável possível. Obrigado.


Boas amigo, que eu conheça tens duas!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG6#history
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09POCIN2


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui. Gostaria de vos colocar uma questão. Sabem se há alguma(s) estação(s) meteo no concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, mais propriamente próxima às localidades de Sebadelhe, Numão, Cedovim, Horta do Douro,..., e a qual possa consultar, seja para previsões ou para registos passados/acumulados? Dado que a minha actividade profissional é agrícola seria uma mais valia. Ou então indicarem-me uma ferramente/aplicação que possa consultar o mais fiável possível. Obrigado.



Há uma estação amadora em Freixo de Numão, no wundeground
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG6#history

e outras nas redondezas, Penedono, Pocinho, Pesqueira, Marialva, etc...


----------



## nmcbs84 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

Ok obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 15:17)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui. Gostaria de vos colocar uma questão. Sabem se há alguma(s) estação(s) meteo no concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, mais propriamente próxima às localidades de Sebadelhe, Numão, Cedovim, Horta do Douro,..., e a qual possa consultar, seja para previsões ou para registos passados/acumulados? Dado que a minha actividade profissional é agrícola seria uma mais valia. Ou então indicarem-me uma ferramente/aplicação que possa consultar o mais fiável possível. Obrigado.


Bem vindo amigo, nmcbs84
Abraço 
Bons eventos meteos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:45)

Este mês está a seguir a tendência de Março, frio e chuvoso.  Justiça de Abril do ano passado 

Lisboa







Olhem para dia 10, máxima com anomalia de* -7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2018 às 19:22)

E acabei agora mesmo de ver mais uma publicação de uma página no facebook, em que diz que este verão será o mais quente dos últimos 100 anos.
Se todos nós já sabemos que as previsões podem mudar radicalmente em prazo de pouco dias, quanto mais ainda que ainda faltam 2 meses e meio até ao inicio do verão.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

Começam a aparecer as primeiras células.. Na zona norte ja com ecos vermelhos e roxos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2018 às 00:09)

*Why weather forecasters still struggle to get the big storms right *


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2018 às 13:41)

Colossal diferença entre o IFS (ECMWF) e o GFS a menos de 72h de distância.

No último mês o UM (UkMet) tem sido o modelo mais eficiente no HS, superando ligeiramente o IFS. Estes 2 modelos estão em sintonia. O ciclone tropical passará pelo arquipélago de Fiji por volta das 12h UTC do dia 10 (12 horas depois do cenário perspetivado pelo GFS).


----------



## nmcbs84 (7 Abr 2018 às 14:01)

Viva Pessoal,

Preciso da vossa ajuda a tentar perceber a previsão (se possível) de precipitação entre segunda e quarta-feira, para a zona V.N. Foz Côa - Mêda - S. João da Pesqueira. Olho para diferentes fontes e vejo discrepâncias enormes.
Obrigado.


----------



## dvieira (7 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

Segundo vi nos modelos da Gfs a frente fria da madrugada de domingo para segunda irá atingir primeiramente mais a zona litoral. Alguém me confirma ?. Pois não é muito habitual pois nas entradas continentais a frente fria começa do interior para o litoral. O Gfs nesta última saída das 6h no meteograma da zona de Ourém coloca cota de neve a 450 metros o que acho pouco provável mas vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas. Provavelmente isso dependerá da ocorrência de células bastantes activas com queda de granizo e trovoadas façam descer abruptamente a temperatura penso que será esse o panorama para esse evento.


----------



## Tonton (7 Abr 2018 às 14:47)

dvieira disse:


> Segundo vi nos modelos da Gfs a frente fria da madrugada de domingo para segunda irá atingir primeiramente mais a zona litoral. Alguém me confirma ?. Pois não é muito habitual pois nas entradas continentais a frente fria começa do interior para o litoral. O Gfs nesta última saída das 6h no meteograma da zona de Ourém coloca cota de neve a 450 metros o que acho pouco provável mas vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas. Provavelmente isso dependerá da ocorrência de células bastantes activas com queda de granizo e trovoadas façam descer abruptamente a temperatura penso que será esse o panorama para esse evento.



Atenção, uma coisa são frentes, outras são massas de ar.
As massas de ar correspondentes a uma chamada "entrada fria", vêm normalmente do interior para o litoral porque são de origem continental mas, normalmente, são secas - não vêm acompanhadas de frentes.
Quando são mais húmidas correspondem, normalmente, a chamadas depressôes "cut-off" associadas a circulação continental anti-ciclónica mais a norte e sem movimento de frentes este-oeste.
As frentes formam-se em massas de ar, habitualmente movimentadas principalmente pela "corrente de jacto" (jet-stream) a maiores altitudes, e esta circula do quadrante oeste para o leste, com eventuais ondulações.
Para mais, as frentes têm normalmente depressões associadas e situam-se no seu flanco leste, dada sua circulação anti-horária.


----------



## dvieira (7 Abr 2018 às 15:33)

Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 15:54)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> Preciso da vossa ajuda a tentar perceber a previsão (se possível) de precipitação entre segunda e quarta-feira, para a zona V.N. Foz Côa - Mêda - S. João da Pesqueira. Olho para diferentes fontes e vejo discrepâncias enormes.
> Obrigado.


Boas para os dias que referes , esta prevista precipitacao para essa zona , alias esta Vai ser Uma semana marcada pela chuva , qual a finalidade da previsao?


Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcbs84 (7 Abr 2018 às 16:11)

Actividade Agrícola. O mais estranho é que na zona aonde temos os terrenos situa-se num vale, denominado Vale da Teja, e são muito comuns as vezes em que há discrepâncias entre as previsões e o que depois se verifica. Já ponderei em adquirir uma estação meteorológica, mas não sei se ajudará(?), e também não estou a par dos custos... Aliás chega muitas vezes a acontecer estar a chover a 3 km, reduzir substancialmente ou parar quando alcança o vale e posteriormente retomar (consegue-se perceber uma especie de "barreira" que inverte fenomenos). O ano passado lembram-se daquele fenomeno (ou foi à 2 anos!?) de granizo em Julho. Quando chegou ao vale reduziu ou parou de intensidade/dimensão (literlamente desviou/razou o vale), e depois retomou. Pode ser a orografia/topografia(?) Por exemplo ontem e hoje era suposto ter chuvido, mas no Vale nada. Mas isto acontece várias vezes. Assim como fenómenos inversos do inesperado. Mas prontos julgo que as previsões também nem sempre são/podem ser exactas.

PS: Não haverá uma chance remota, de 2 dias (48h) nem que fosse intervalado, durante a semana? :-)
O timming de trabalho é 7h30 às 16h00. Mas temos que "garantir"/prever uma margem posterior de 8 horas sem precipitação.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 16:30)

Sim a orografia tem um papel importante na precipitacao , as nivens sobem descarregam agua e do outro lado do Monte onde se situa o vale a precipitacao e menor e o efeito de fhoen , a estacao meteo podia dar Uma ajuda mas Uma boa estacao custa cara e para o efeito teria que ser a Davis , vais te guiando aqui pelo forum e o pessoas da.uma ajuda 
  Olha o site da Bayer meteo , tenta dar Uma Vista de olhos ate tem Uma aplicacao  
Vitiplan .
Pelo que vi no Modelo wrf mesoescala de factto a precipitacao para ai e pouca mas ate quarta da sempre chuva , mais logo vejo no PC e digo algo , qual e localidade mesmo?

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcbs84 (7 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

Obrigadissimo. Eu de facto já tinha comparado o bayermeteo com a estação de Freixo de Numão no WU e Meteo.pt (Mêda), e é aqui que se notam as discrepâncias. O bayermeteo dá menor preicpitação, por vezes consideravelmente menos. Mas por acaso tenho tido boa experiência com o bayermeteo.
A localidade concretamente é Vale da Teja. Os nossos terrenos pertencem à freguesia de Sebadelhe (Concelho de V.N. de Foz Côa).
Já agora recomendam aplicações para acompanhamento do tempo/agricultura (em tempo real ou curto prazo), para além da Vitiplan que me parece interessante, mas sem necessidade de ligação à internet (é possivel não?)


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

O vitiplan podes utilizar sem recurso a net , mas em alguns parametros tens de actualizar , podes utilizar o rain radar que te da em tempo real aproximacao da chuva , tens o rain radar , rain viewer , por ex tens o storm radar , 

Apicacoes meteo podes usar o windfinder , a Yr , tens a windguru caso te registes tens acesso ao local que pretendes.

Tambem tens o tempo 14 dias pro que tambem utilizo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (7 Abr 2018 às 17:24)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Obrigadissimo. Eu de facto já tinha comparado o bayermeteo com a estação de Freixo de Numão no WU e Meteo.pt (Mêda), e é aqui que se notam as discrepâncias. O bayermeteo dá menor preicpitação, por vezes consideravelmente menos. Mas por acaso tenho tido boa experiência com o bayermeteo.
> A localidade concretamente é Vale da Teja. Os nossos terrenos pertencem à freguesia de Sebadelhe (Concelho de V.N. de Foz Côa).
> Já agora recomendam aplicações para acompanhamento do tempo/agricultura (em tempo real ou curto prazo), para além da Vitiplan que me parece interessante, mas sem necessidade de ligação à internet (é possivel não?)



Boa tarde,

A chuva de relevo pode ser muito localizada para a resolução da escala dos modelos mas consulte e explore o que a Meteoblue oferece.
Qualquer dúvida, disponha.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 18:25)

gfs mete mais frio no centro do que no norte  2 exemplos: Montalegre a cota mais baixa que mete 750 metros, Tomar/Ourém ali perto da Serra de Aire a mais baixa 500 metros


----------



## rokleon (8 Abr 2018 às 11:17)

Interessante... Sobre como os fenómenos meteorológicos afetam as camadas superiores da atmosfera


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 10:09)

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/04 a 15/04 e 16/04 a 22/04. Nas semanas 23/04 a 29/04 e de 30/04 a 06/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/04 a 15/04, 16/04 a 22/04 e de 23/04 a 29/04. Na semana de 30/04 a 06/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia a todos! A imagem do Sat24 está muito interessante, se puderem vejam: https://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

Várias viaturas de emergência em direcção à Praia do Meco, vamos ver o que se passou!! O mar está bastante complicado, o alerta laranja é representativo disso! Espere mos que não tenha sido nada grave!


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2018 às 12:48)




----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2018 às 12:51)

Pessoal acima dos 700\800m, preparem as fotos para amanhã 

Mais um nevão quase a meio de Abril


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2018 às 13:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Várias viaturas de emergência em direcção à Praia do Meco, vamos ver o que se passou!! O mar está bastante complicado, o alerta laranja é representativo disso! Espere mos que não tenha sido nada grave!



É grave,  provavelmente aproximaram-se demasiado do mar  e efetuaram atividades de risco com o mar agitado ( neste caso parapente) Com o mar neste estado, parece-me pouco prudente sobrevoar o mesmo em parapente... 

*Meco: Duas pessoas desaparecidas e uma em paragem cardiorrespiratória*

*Duas pessoas estão desaparecidas na praia do Meco e uma já foi recuperada, estando neste momento a receber manobras de reanimação. Eram os três praticantes de parapente.*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...arecidas-e-uma-em-paragem-cardiorrespiratoria


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

Snifa disse:


> É grave,  provavelmente aproximaram-se demasiado do mar  e efetuaram atividades de risco com o mar agitado ( neste caso parapente) Com o mar neste estado, parece-me pouco prudente sobrevoar o mesmo em parapente...
> 
> *Meco: Duas pessoas desaparecidas e uma em paragem cardiorrespiratória*
> 
> ...



Pelos meios que vi a deslocarem.se para o local , presumi logo que poderia ser grave! Conheço bem a zona e hoje não era mesmo um bom dia para a prática de parapente ou outra atividade qualquer junto ao mar! Enfim, lamentavelmente três vidas que se perderam! RIP


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

joselamego disse:


> Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/04 a 15/04 e 16/04 a 22/04. Nas semanas 23/04 a 29/04 e de 30/04 a 06/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/04 a 15/04, 16/04 a 22/04 e de 23/04 a 29/04. Na semana de 30/04 a 06/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> Fonte: IPMA


A mim parece.me que a partir de dia 17 o AA parece querer vir até mais próximo de nós e trazer calorzinho por uns dias amigo, vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A mim parece.me que a partir de dia 17 o AA parece querer vir até mais próximo de nós e trazer calorzinho por uns dias amigo, vamos ver
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Olá amigo, também me parece , mas o IPMA acha que virão mais alguns dias de chuva !
Vamos ver!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

joselamego disse:


> Olá amigo, também me parece , mas o IPMA acha que virão mais alguns dias de chuva !
> Vamos ver!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Nesta altura, tudo muda de um momento para o outro, podem vir dias mais estáveis mas não quer dizer que venha para ficar. Veremos a próxima atualização da previsão mensal.
(http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/)  A previsão do IPMA é igual à destes mapas, que atualizam nas terças e sextas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2018 às 20:21)

Estamos a entrar naquela fase da instabilidade dos modelos.. Vamos ver... Amanhã temos uma situação bastante interessante, com cotas que podem baixar temporariamente aos 600m


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2018 às 20:37)

Há um ano atrás, andávamos com mais de 25°c em praticamente todo o país.
Felizmente, este ano está a ser ao contrário.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Abr 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## luky (10 Abr 2018 às 11:07)

Um desastre de tempo. :/
Pouco sol e frio.
Mas é o que há e felizmente sabemos que na grande maioria os anos sao mais radiantes.

(Fujo antes que venha a policia de choque da meteorologia).


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2018 às 12:07)

O que não falta por aí, é gente a queixar—se que não tem sol e calor, típico do povo português, quando o tempo está chuvoso e frio, mas quando é o inverso ninguém se queixa


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2018 às 12:10)

Este padrão pode prolongar-se até inícios de Junho, não me incomoda nadinha.
Depois de meses e meses consecutivos de temperaturas acima da média, recordes de temperatura máxima batidos, seca prolongada, etc... que bem que me sabe!!!!


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 12:32)

Nickname disse:


> Este padrão pode prolongar-se até inícios de Junho, não me incomoda nadinha.
> Depois de meses e meses consecutivos de temperaturas acima da média, recordes de temperatura máxima batidos, seca prolongada, etc... que bem que me sabe!!!!


E maio poderá ser com temperaturas abaixo da média ....
Hummmm!! Imao

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

Parece que vamos ter uma melhoria bastante relevante do estado do tempo a partir do inicio da próxima semana  e pelo menos até quarta ou quinta-feira, no entanto para o final da próxima semana lá para quinta ou sexta poderemos ter novamente instabilidade devido a uma cut off mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2018 às 13:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que não falta por aí, é gente a queixar—se que não tem sol e calor, típico do povo português, quando o tempo está chuvoso e frio, mas quando é o inverso ninguém se queixa


Essa falácia do "típico do povo português" sempre me fez muita confusão.
Se uma grande maioria da população mundial quando vai de férias viaja para locais mais quentes e solarengos. Faz isso porquê? Será que só os portugueses gostam de sol e calor?

Eu não gosto de muito calor, mas também não gosto de vários dias seguidos sem ver o sol. Para ser sincero também não me importava de uns dias de sol e calor(normal para a época) e com isto criar condições propícias às trovoadas de primavera. Isso sim alegra-me mais que sol e calor ou frio e chuva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 13:27)

Vou agora fazer uma crítica ao IPMA, e claro que vou já ser criticado.

Qual a razão para aviso amarelo por queda de neve acima de 800\1000m até ao meio dia e depois retirar? Parece-me que a partir o meio da manhã\inicio da tarde é que a cota iria descer... Será por haver menos precipitação de tarde, só isso explicaria, mas já os vi meter aviso amarelo com bem menos precipitação. 
Além disso a cota anda bem abaixo de 1000, pelo menos nesta zona, aqui tive água-neve há pouco a 480m de altitude com 3,7º


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Abr 2018 às 14:53)

dahon disse:


> Essa falácia do "típico do povo português" sempre me fez muita confusão.
> Se uma grande maioria da população mundial quando vai de férias viaja para locais mais quentes e solarengos. Faz isso porquê? Será que só os portugueses gostam de sol e calor?
> 
> Eu não gosto de muito calor, mas também não gosto de vários dias seguidos sem ver o sol. Para ser sincero também não me importava de uns dias de sol e calor(normal para a época) e com isto criar condições propícias às trovoadas de primavera. Isso sim alegra-me mais que sol e calor ou frio e chuva.



Isso é lá mais para a frente. Agora em Abril a instabilidade está tipicamente mais associada a resquícios de ar frio polar em altura (e cut-offs ocasionadas por estes) e consequentemente tempo não muito ameno (só o relativo aquecimento diurno sem exceder nada ou pouco os 20°C que ajuda nas trovoadas). 
Calor também há, mas que eu me lembre é mais em dias com AA. 

Quanto ao desastre, desastre foi a seca de 11 meses e as dezenas ou centenas (já nem sei) de mortes com os incêndios associados. E por acaso os de Junho até aconteceram num dia com esse tempo maravilhoso, de muito calor e convecção fortíssima, claro que foi um abuso, uma situação atípica. Dias "tropicais" sim, mas não tanto.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Abr 2018 às 15:07)

joselamego disse:


> E maio poderá ser com temperaturas abaixo da média ....
> Hummmm!! Imao
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Será amigo? O que dizem os modelos de previsão sazonal? Sei que a NAO está e estará em terreno negativo, mas o que é que isso se traduz, algo semelhante a 2008?


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

Nando Costa disse:


> Será amigo? O que dizem os modelos de previsão sazonal? Sei que a NAO está e estará em terreno negativo, mas o que é que isso se traduz, algo semelhante a 2008?


Palpite meu apenas!
Um feeling que maio terá alguns dias temperaturas abaixo da média e as tais habituais Trovoadas !
Sim, a NAO está em terreno negativo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 16:00)

Nickname disse:


> Este padrão pode prolongar-se até inícios de Junho, não me incomoda nadinha.
> Depois de meses e meses consecutivos de temperaturas acima da média, recordes de temperatura máxima batidos, seca prolongada, etc... que bem que me sabe!!!!


Maio é aquele mês que faz tremer todo o meteolouco... ou é 8 ou 80. 

Desde que acompanho o fórum que não me lembro de um Verão ameno, ou seja, 2014? Por isso daria alguma paz se este Verão fosse na mesma ordem de grandeza da média mensal.  Eu sei que todos nas férias querem sol e calor, mas acho que o ano passado foi a gota de água...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

Soube agora que está uma senhora desaparecida no rio Almonda, desde esta manhã, e tendo em conta o elevado caudal que o rio levava esta manhã não será fácil as buscas, e tendo em conta o elevado nº de açude dentro do perímetro da cidade de Torres Novas, resta talvez esperar que o corpo fique preso, nas muitas árvores que estão tombadas sobre o leito do rio, já mais a jusante da cidade.
Estão envolvidos nas buscas quase 30 operacionais e 9 veiculos.


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Credo!!! 
Virem essa boca para lá!! No verão quer-se sol e calor e devo dizer que One vivo os meses de verão por excelência (julho e agosto) foram bem fraquinhos... Mais quentes o junho, setembro e outubro. Foi fora do normal e por isso está na hora de regressar à normalidade... Digo eu... Já para não dizer que para quem tem filhos pequenos, férias com chuva são um tormento...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Soube agora que está uma senhora desaparecida no rio Almonda, desde esta manhã, e tendo em conta o elevado caudal que o rio levava esta manhã não será fácil as buscas, e tendo em conta o elevado nº de açude dentro do perímetro da cidade de Torres Novas, resta talvez esperar que o corpo fique preso, nas muitas árvores que estão tombadas sobre o leito do rio, já mais a jusante da cidade.
> Estão envolvidos nas buscas quase 30 operacionais e 9 veiculos.



Esperemos que seja encontrada com vida e incólume,


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

belem disse:


> Esperemos que seja encontrada com vida e incólume,



Claro esperemos que sim, quando souber de mais alguma coisa postarei aqui de novo-


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:12)

Vamos ver então com vai ser o evoluir da situação, eu particularmente não gosto de previsões mais longas do que uma semana.
Se por acaso for um verão quente, pelo menos já temos uma coisa boa a nosso favor, os lençóis freáticos estão totalmente abastecidos.


----------



## blade (10 Abr 2018 às 18:36)

o último verão tirando junho e outubro foi razoavelmente na média acho que foram os incêndios que fazem lembrar o inferno, agora desde dezembro a situação inverteu-se e estamos a ter um abril (outubro) de congelador


----------



## Cesar (10 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

Boas parece que a chuva vai continuar, quanto ao Verao ser com mais possibilidade de trovoadas duvido, cada vez vemos mais é o Verao mais quente e seco.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2018 às 19:45)

Tenho dúvidas que o verão seja seco e quente! 
Seco até poder ser e é normal, mas acho que será mais fresco do que no ano passado, até pelo que já vi em modelos a médio e a  longo prazo!


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 19:49)

Maio's com trovoadas era antigamente, isso deixou de ser verdade de a uns anos para cá.. mas pode ser que este ano volte ao passado e traga um Maio de trovoadas! Eu vou estar no corredor dos tornados nos Estados unidos por isso trovadas não me vão faltar


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2018 às 19:51)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Isso é lá mais para a frente. Agora em Abril a instabilidade está tipicamente mais associada a resquícios de ar frio polar em altura (e cut-offs ocasionadas por estes) e consequentemente tempo não muito ameno (só o relativo aquecimento diurno sem exceder nada ou pouco os 20°C que ajuda nas trovoadas).
> Calor também há, mas que eu me lembre é mais em dias com AA.
> 
> Quanto ao desastre, desastre foi a seca de 11 meses e as dezenas ou centenas (já nem sei) de mortes com os incêndios associados. E por acaso os de Junho até aconteceram num dia com esse tempo maravilhoso, de muito calor e convecção fortíssima, claro que foi um abuso, uma situação atípica. Dias "tropicais" sim, mas não tanto.



E não estou a falar das típicas trovoadas de verão no interior do pais. Sei bem a diferença. Basicamente estava a falar do que descreveste. Cut-offs e associadas a temperaturas mais elevadas, quando digo elevadas é dentro do que é normal para este mês, dão sempre em eventos convectivos mais agressivos. Assim do topo da memoria lembro-me de 2009, 2011 e 2015.


----------



## cepp1 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:00)

Ontem fui de Leiria a Lagoa no Algarve. Vi um pais todo verdinho e com campos alagados em algumas regioes do sul. Deu gosto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

cookie disse:


> Credo!!!
> Virem essa boca para lá!! No verão quer-se sol e calor e devo dizer que One vivo os meses de verão por excelência (julho e agosto) foram bem fraquinhos... Mais quentes o junho, setembro e outubro. Foi fora do normal e por isso está na hora de regressar à normalidade... Digo eu... Já para não dizer que para quem tem filhos pequenos, férias com chuva são um tormento...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Bem, o Verão sempre teve sol e calor, desde que seja no limiar das médias e não 30ºC todos os santos dias 

E às vezes uns dias de céu nublado são melhores que alguns de céu limpo que são estragados pela nortada. Até a água parece mais quente


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2018 às 20:23)

Agora que estava aqui a ver a galeria de registos associados a eventos conectivos em Abril e vi as fotos do que para mim foi o cumulo da seca em Portugal.

Já há alguns anos que não visitava o Gerês, então em meados de Agosto deste ano a disponibilidade dos familiares conjugou-se e fomos uns dias para a vila do Gerês, "fugir" do calor diziam eles.
Escusado será dizer que não vi uma única cascata com água. E no dia em que eu e os familiares mais jovens decidimos fazer uma caminha desde a Portela do Homem até à vila, no regresso de ter ido abastecer os carros a Espanha, os GIPS e os segurança de uma empresa privada mandaram-nos meter nos carros e não pararmos e muito menos sair dos carros até chegar à vila. É que nesse fim de semana tinha sido declarado o estado de calamidade publica no pais por causa do risco de incêndio.   

Provavelmente a pior visita de sempre ao Gerês. Maldita seca.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2018 às 21:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, o Verão sempre teve sol e calor, desde que seja no limiar das médias e não 30ºC todos os santos dias
> 
> E às vezes uns dias de céu nublado são melhores que alguns de céu limpo que são estragados pela nortada. Até a água parece mais quente


No ano passado, enquanto o Alentejo torrava com 45/46ºC em alguns locais na onda de calor de Julho, o litoral estava com intensa nortada e temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC em muitos locais. Portugal é um país pequeno mas tem uma enorme diversidade climática, o que faz com que haja muitas opiniões diferentes.
Entretanto, como ninguém manda no tempo, venha o que vier não temos outro remédio senão aguentar.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Abr 2018 às 21:22)

resumindo, a natureza acabou por compensar e em pouco tempo a seca acabou em todo o território, algo que eu mesmo optimista não pensei que fosse possível, mas ainda bem que foi assim.
neste momento apenas 0,1% do território tem seca, pode-se dizer que não existe mais seca em PT e isso foi uma dádiva que tanto fazia falta.
quanto ás barragens na zona sul não estão no seu limite máximo de encaixe, mas os valores estão a rondar os 80% o que é muito bom e com a garantia de abastecimento publico e também para o regadio.
não faz mal nenhum se vier mais chuva e este padrão continuar durante mais umas semanas, eu pessoalmente adoro este tempo e detesto o calor, pelo que por mim podia seguir assim o mês todo.
para quem gosta do calor certamente terão os meses de verão para se consolarem, mas estar a pedir calor em abril é um exagero, sei que as temperaturas estão abaixo do normal para a época, mas tambem tivemos durante muito tempo temperaturas acima do normal para a época durante os meses de setembro, outubro e novembro.
então agora não se queixem e aguentem porque os agricultores tiveram que viver meses a fio com a falta de agua, calor fora de época e tambem aqueles que tanto apreciam a chuva e o frio, levar com um clima que mais parecia a Argélia.
não faz mal nenhum agora ser o inverso e estarmos um pouco mais dentro de uma padrão do centro da europa e eles com um padrão mais mediterrâneo.
por mim podem seguir as temperaturas baixas e a chuva, e apesar de já não haver seca não faz mal nenhum que continue assim, pelo menos mais a sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 21:33)

Segundo já consegui apurar as notícias não são as melhores, pois visto que o corpo já foi encontrado agora ainda ao final da tarde, já depois das 20 horas.

Ao que parece não foi uma queda acidental, mas sim tentativa de suicídio, pois a senhora tinha deixado um bilhetes aos seus familiares.


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2018 às 23:31)

Isto é apenas a minha opinião e vale o que vale... mas, também já estou farto deste tempo. Tenho a perfeita consciência do que se vivia antes do dia 26/02 e o que se vive actualmente, mas aqui o nosso cantinho, parece que deu abertura a "algo" e agora vem cá tudo parar Não me importo que chova, mas ao menos que não seja com este frio todo, hoje então parece um sobe e desce  Começo a ouvir relatos de problemas principalmente com vinhas.
Podia chover, mas ao menos que viessem uns dias intercalados, digamos que "normais" para a época.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 23:44)

Estou neste fórum há uns anos e nunca me apresentei...


Por isso fica aqui esta publicação 

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Estou neste fórum há uns anos e nunca me apresentei...
> 
> 
> Por isso fica aqui esta publicação
> ...




És um bebé com 4 quintos da tua vida pela frente!


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2018 às 00:15)

Se eu escrevesse que no último mês e meio houve chuva com fartura onde vivo estaria a mentir. Foi, e está a ser, (muitooooo) mais favorável ao continente.

Por esta altura no ano passado estava-se a poucos dias do primeiro evento tropical (Arlene).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Abr 2018 às 00:20)

dahon disse:


> Agora que estava aqui a ver a galeria de registos associados a eventos conectivos em Abril e vi as fotos do que para mim foi o cumulo da seca em Portugal.
> 
> Já há alguns anos que não visitava o Gerês, então em meados de Agosto deste ano a disponibilidade dos familiares conjugou-se e fomos uns dias para a vila do Gerês, "fugir" do calor diziam eles.
> Escusado será dizer que não vi uma única cascata com água. E no dia em que eu e os familiares mais jovens decidimos fazer uma caminha desde a Portela do Homem até à vila, no regresso de ter ido abastecer os carros a Espanha, os GIPS e os segurança de uma empresa privada mandaram-nos meter nos carros e não pararmos e muito menos sair dos carros até chegar à vila. É que nesse fim de semana tinha sido declarado o estado de calamidade publica no pais por causa do risco de incêndio.
> ...



Eu fui entre o final de Agosto e início de Setembro e deparei-me exactamente com o cenário deprimente das cascatas que descreveste mas com aquela chuva bendita que caia na altura por grande parte do país permanentemente a arder. 



Luso Meteo disse:


> Estou neste fórum há uns anos e nunca me apresentei...
> 
> 
> Por isso fica aqui esta publicação
> ...



Parabéns pelas vitórias e conquistas Félix, as que já conseguiste e as que ainda vais conseguir


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2018 às 01:15)

joralentejano disse:


> No ano passado, enquanto o Alentejo torrava com 45/46ºC em alguns locais na onda de calor de Julho, o litoral estava com intensa nortada e temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC em muitos locais. Portugal é um país pequeno mas tem uma enorme diversidade climática, o que faz com que haja muitas opiniões diferentes.
> Entretanto, como ninguém manda no tempo, venha o que vier não temos outro remédio senão aguentar.


Sim... E eu que o diga...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Ultra (11 Abr 2018 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, não consigo ver mensagens dos tópicos de Abril, é normal?


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2018 às 14:25)

André Ultra disse:


> Boa tarde, não consigo ver mensagens dos tópicos de Abril, é normal?



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/seguimento-meteorologico.2/

Os _links_ em cima estão a direcionar os utilizadores para os tópicos do mês passado.


----------



## André Ultra (11 Abr 2018 às 16:11)

Como é que se resolve?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

Finalmente bom tempo e temperaturas bastante agradáveis para fazer desporto ao ar livre....
Lá para segunda 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2018 às 16:32)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/seguimento-meteorologico.2/
> 
> Os _links_ em cima estão a direcionar os utilizadores para os tópicos do mês passado.



Também já tinha reparado, peço à moderação para corrigir a situação. Os links do cabeçalho da página ainda estão definidos para os tópicos de Março.

@rozzo, @vitamos, @AnDré, @Duarte Sousa, @Dan vejam lá isso!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2018 às 17:29)

MSantos disse:


> Também já tinha reparado, peço à moderação para corrigir a situação. Os links do cabeçalho da página ainda estão definidos para os tópicos de Março.
> 
> @rozzo, @vitamos, @AnDré, @Duarte Sousa, @Dan vejam lá isso!



Pensava que já tinha metido isso direito, mas esqueci-me que o header muda da homepage do fórum para a categoria de seguimentos. Já está como deve ser


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

O IPMA deu agora possibilidade de trovoada e granizo para todo o país amanhã...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2018 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O IPMA deu agora possibilidade de trovoada e granizo para todo o país amanhã...


Será a linha de instabilidade pela tarde fora, semelhante ao evento de ontem.


----------



## -jf- (11 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

Uma belissima rega (y) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 00:23)

*The 100th meridian, where the Great Plains begin, may be shifting*

*Atlantic Ocean circulation at weakest point in more than 1,500 years*


----------



## blade (12 Abr 2018 às 10:01)

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...-this-weekend-with-highs-of-21c-a3811566.html

os turistas que vierem a portugal são burros


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Abr 2018 às 14:02)

Pessoal, estou com um problema com a minha estação PCE FWS 20....

Penso que o sensor de humidade esteja a dar uns 10% ou assim abaixo do real e nao sei como resolver.


É possivel estar nevoeiro e chuva e este mes a humidade ainda nao foi acima de 89%?

Aliás a estação há uns tempos que anda com dificuldade em ir acima de 90%, no inicio nao liguei mas agora tenho quase a certeza que está errada, com nevoeiro a humidade deve ser perto de 100%...

Já tirei o sensor de dentro do RS artesanal, é igual, apenas sobe a temperatura porque mesmo com nuvens recebe radiação, mas a humidade dá o mesmo...

Já tirei pilhas etc etc nao resolve.. Alias antes ainda ia aos 91\92% em dias de chuva e nevoeiro agora nem sobe acima de 89%...

Todos os outros valores (vento, precipitação, temperatura parecem corretos)

Devo mandar para garantia?


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2018 às 16:49)

A


Orion disse:


>


Afinal o mal não é só por cá...


----------



## -jf- (12 Abr 2018 às 17:05)

Lol )


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Abr 2018 às 17:44)

Orion disse:


>


Ainda não percebi a polémica á volta dos mini-tornados. Qual é o problema afinal?


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 17:53)

The Weatherman disse:


> Ainda não percebi a polémica á volta dos mini-tornados. Qual é o problema afinal?



É como dizer que há mini-furacões ou mini-células convectivas.


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Orion disse:


> É como dizer que há mini-furacões ou mini-células convectivas.


E não há? 
Just kidding 

Penso que já se discutiu por aqui a origem desse termo no entanto gosto sempre de pensar que o prefixo mini acaba por ser algo ternurento relativamente ao fenómeno e aos seus efeitos. Quando o telhado ou as estufas desaparecem ainda bem que foi um mini porque senão...lol


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 17:57)

The Weatherman disse:


> E não há?
> Just kidding



Em Portugal chove muito mini-granizo. Já viste os pedregulhos que caem nos EUA?


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2018 às 18:14)

The Weatherman disse:


> E não há?



Mini célula convectiva:


Mini tornado:


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2018 às 21:24)

O relatório do furacão Ophelia está - finalmente - disponível  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/AL172017_Ophelia.pdf

959 hPa  e 100 nós de intensidade aquando da passagem ao largo das ilhas.

Mais sobre o processo de verificação aqui  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/verification/

Como publiquei anteriormente, na passada temporada de furacões o HWRF foi o melhor modelo em termos da previsão da intensidade. Ele pode ser encontrado aqui  http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gc_wmb/vxt/HWRF/index.php


----------



## -jf- (12 Abr 2018 às 21:55)

(Y) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2018 às 23:01)

Vocês, sabem o que é uma mini? Sabem? Têm a certeza do que é?

Aqui, vai um exemplo de uma mini. 






Para mim, não existe mini-tornados, simplesmente só existe mini e é em cerveja, bem fresquinha acompanhada por uns belos caracóis, nem o tempo fica bom para uma bela caracolada. 

Espero, que apreciem o que é mini.


----------



## dahon (12 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vocês, sabem o que é uma mini? Sabem? Têm a certeza do que é?
> 
> Aqui, vai um exemplo de uma mini.
> 
> ...



A última vez que apanhei uma "MINI" numa esplanada foi a 26 de Fevereiro mal eu sabia que tão depressa não voltava a ver(beber) uma numa esplanada ao sol.



dahon disse:


> Por Coimbra a despedida da "primavera" faz-se numa esplanada com 20+ ºC e uma mini fresquinha. Em conversa com amigos é a completa estupefacção sobre o que está para vir tendo em conta a situação meteorológica presente.



Ps: A única diferença é que como resido a norte do Mondego, aqui a mini é super.


----------



## -jf- (12 Abr 2018 às 23:31)

Já agora se me é permitido.. Sai uma nino preta sagres para a mesa do canto  lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## -jf- (12 Abr 2018 às 23:39)

Corrijo MINI PRETA 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Abr 2018 às 12:47)

Suposta neve em Lisboa no dia 10 , o IPMA explica o que aconteceu 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/neve-lisboa-201804.html


----------



## cool (13 Abr 2018 às 13:19)

Boas.
Aqui está o IPMA a entrar na polémica dos "Mini tornados".

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vento-extremo-em-albufeira-foi-um-pequeno-tornado-diz-ipma

Abraço!


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2018 às 13:48)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui está o IPMA a entrar na polémica dos "Mini tornados".
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vento-extremo-em-albufeira-foi-um-pequeno-tornado-diz-ipma
> ...



Apesar de parecerem a mesma coisa, não são. A malta em geral usa esse termo (mini-tornado) para designar eventos localizados de vento intenso. Às vezes nem é um tornado que ocorreu mas sim outro evento (_downburst_).

Já dei o exemplo do mini-granizo, em que ninguém usa esse termo mesmo se as pedras tiverem dimensões reduzidas, mas posso dar outros.

Quando alguém vir uma nuvem-funil de reduzidas dimensões, isso passa a ser uma mini-nuvem funil.

Como já tive a sorte de ver uma trombas-d'água (tornados na água e não chuva intensa localizada), posso dizer que nunca vi uma de grandes dimensões. Isso quer dizer que posso chamá-las mini-trombas-d'água?

Já de vez, porque não utilizar o outro extremo?

Mega-Trovoada

Super-Chuvada

...


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2018 às 14:14)

A falta de criatividade dá-lhes para o conceito de "Mini". Podia ser pior, não se lembrarem de "Tufinhos" ou "Trovoadita" já é uma sorte..


----------



## srr (13 Abr 2018 às 14:18)

Sendo assim desafiava os "entendidos" na matéria a criar aqui um Dicionário metereologico 

Ou se já existe e partilha-lo.

Assim falavamos todos, pelo menos aqui no Forum com os mesmos termos metereologicos.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2018 às 14:19)

Só para agradecer ao @Orion e ao @criz0r por terem feito o meu dia. Escrevo este post só mesmo para vos agradecer pelas gargalhadas que já me fizeram dar ao ponto de ficar toda a gente a olhar para mim... Já choro...


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

@Lightning não tens de quê vizinho. Acredita que eu só de pensar no que ia escrever já me estava a rir que nem um perdido


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

srr disse:


> Sendo assim desafiava os "entendidos" na matéria a criar aqui um Dicionário metereologico
> 
> Ou se já existe e partilha-lo.
> 
> Assim falavamos todos, pelo menos aqui no Forum com os mesmos termos metereologicos.



O erro que abordei, tal como a respetiva correção, é recorrente, aparecendo sempre que há um evento de vento mais agressivo.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

Ao mesmo tempo que é verdade que na meteorologia por vezes se usa termos, vá, menos ortodoxos para se quantificar a intensidade de um dado evento, não há muita consistência na sua utilização.

Por exemplo, as supercélulas dão origem a trovoadas severas (e não super-trovoadas); A Sandy - furacão em transição que afetou os EUA em 2012 - foi designada por super-tempestade (termo pouco frequente); No Japão os tufões mais intensos são designados por super-tufões enquanto por cá são _Major_. Não há super ou mega-tornados independentemente da intensidade dos ventos ou da dimensão. À sua intensidade é atribuída um número tendo em conta critérios e uma escala pré-definida.

Por acaso até é interessante como é que ainda ninguém se lembrou de popularizar o termo mini-sismo. Bem sei que aqui faz mais, mas aí (continente) deve assustar mais ainda devido à sua infrequência.

Da próxima vez que houver comunicados da ProCiv, exijo que comece a haver mini-incêndios e mini-inundações


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2018 às 15:12)

@Orion penso que isso traduz-se também um pouco pelo senso comum.

Usar o termo "Mini-Tornado" pelo menos a mim, soa-me a calão e até ao nível do "Infantil". Para profissionais, que lidam diariamente com o público em geral e acabam de certa forma até por influenciar muitas das suas opiniões, pedia-se mais cautela ao usar estes termos. Tornado de pequenas/grandes dimensões ou episódios de chuva intensa são palavras que até o cidadão mais leigo sabe interpretar sem ser induzido ao erro. É uma mera opinião e uma crítica construtiva.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/neve-lisboa-201804.html

De onde se saiu o ipma com esta "neve" em Lisboa no dia 10?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/neve-lisboa-201804.html
> 
> De onde se saiu o ipma com esta "neve" em Lisboa no dia 10?



Resposta a esta notícia https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/esta-a-nevar-em-lisboa-9248651.html


----------



## cepp1 (13 Abr 2018 às 18:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resposta a esta notícia https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/esta-a-nevar-em-lisboa-9248651.html


Dia 10 não sei mas dia 9 as 5h na zoba de Belas, se aquilo não era neve não sei o que é


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2018 às 18:27)

Neve com temperaturas entre 8 a 10º é obra 

Claro que foi granizo...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 18:52)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Neve com temperaturas entre 8 a 10º é obra
> 
> Claro que foi granizo...


Apesar de ser raro, não é impossível. O ar teria é que estar bem seco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2018 às 19:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apesar de ser raro, não é impossível. O ar teria é que estar bem seco.


A humidade minima em Lisboa nesse dia rondou 60\70%, isto a humidade MÍNIMA. Aquando do aguaceiro estariam mais de 70 com certeza. Com 8\10º e essa humidade nevar seria realmente um fenómeno incrivel. Algum video que mostre que e mesmo neve?

Nao vi nenhum... Eu aqui ja tive MUITAS vezes 4\5º e chuva, só começa agua neve abaixo de 4º e neve mesmo só com 2º....


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 19:12)

Luso Meteo disse:


> A humidade minima em Lisboa nesse dia rondou 60\70%, isto a humidade MÍNIMA. Aquando do aguaceiro estariam mais de 70 com certeza. Com 8\10º e essa humidade nevar seria realmente um fenómeno incrivel. Algum video que mostre que e mesmo neve?


Óbvio, o mais provável é ter sido granizo, mas vamos aguardar por mais informações.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Existe um tópico sobre hidrómeteoros, mas como é antigo a maior parte das fotos já não estão disponíveis.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Hum!! É impressão minha ou isto está a querer vir calorzinho com força?! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2018 às 23:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Hum!! É impressão minha ou isto está a querer vir calorzinho com força?!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Parece... mas não será de grande duração...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2018 às 00:12)

É impressão minha ou o IPMA delirou quando prevê gelo para Terça feira? Daqui a pouco ainda preveem neve a cotas 0 

Ehehe agora a serio as maximas aqui para o Norte principalmente para a proxima semana estao muito baixas.... 13º na Segunda em Felgueiras...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Abr 2018 às 09:42)

remember disse:


> Parece... mas não será de grande duração...



Nem precisa amigo, que venha uns dias de sol e com temperaturas mais altas que a malta agradece, e nesta altura as terras também já  depois pode voltar mais uns dias de  instabilidade,o calor tem tempo de vir na altura certa! 

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/04/13/subida-das-temperaturas-alguns-dias-sol/


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

Belo nevão no Pico, Açores em perspetiva.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2018 às 23:38)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2018 às 23:39)

Aquela cut-off prevista pelo ECM para o próximo fim de semana, deixaria cerca de 60 mm no sotavento algarvio, sendo cerca de 40 mm só no domingo e afectaria mais o Sotavento algarvio. 

Vem aí, uns dias com sueste pode ser que traga algo.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2018 às 00:15)

Uma das épocas mais interessantes do ano está a chegar:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2018 às 11:07)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## blade (16 Abr 2018 às 11:26)

Finalmente vai começar a primavera  temperaturas de 20-28ºc a começar já amanhã


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 12:15)

Imagem bonita em um contexto complicado:


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (16 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Belo nevão no Pico, Açores em perspetiva.


Não me chateava nada. De minha casa tenho vista para a montanha. A ver se acontece, pelo meteograma a encosta pode ter neve e granizo aqui em casa.


----------



## srr (16 Abr 2018 às 13:04)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2018 às 13:11)

Semana quentinha em perspectiva , que também  faz falta 

*Dia 17* 




*Dia 18*





*No fim de semana volta a instabilidade, e a respectiva chuva associada à mesma*


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2018 às 18:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uma das épocas mais interessantes do ano está a chegar:


Vamos lá ver se seremos brindados por algumas bombas


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 18:44)

Grande nevão em perspetiva nos Açores, cotas 600\800 talvez.

O IPMA não fala em neve na sua previsão descritiva...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (16 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Grande nevão em perspetiva nos Açores, cotas 600\800 talvez.
> 
> O IPMA não fala em neve na sua previsão descritiva...


Isso reparei eu. Quando o meteograma preve neve a 600 costuma cair acima dos 900. vamos lá ver se se concretiza. Posso ir de carro até aos 1200 metros.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Isso reparei eu. Quando o meteograma preve neve a 600 costuma cair acima dos 900. vamos lá ver se se concretiza. Posso ir de carro até aos 1200 metros.


O meteograma no grupo ocidental até desce aos 300.... Claro que há o fator oceânico entre outros e por isso a cota será um pouco mais elevada mas é INCOMPREENSÍVEL como é que o IPMA não menciona neve nem sequer no Pico... LOL

Venham os defensores do IPMA, estou pronto para lhes responder


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (16 Abr 2018 às 19:51)

Luso Meteo disse:


> O meteograma no grupo ocidental até desce aos 300.... Claro que há o fator oceânico entre outros e por isso a cota será um pouco mais elevada mas é INCOMPREENSÍVEL como é que o IPMA não menciona neve nem sequer no Pico... LOL
> 
> Venham os defensores do IPMA, estou pronto para lhes responder


Amanha no final do dia já comprovo isso. Vou ver se tiro fotos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos lá ver se seremos brindados por algumas bombas


Aquela cut off no próximo fim de semana...


----------



## Marco pires (16 Abr 2018 às 22:00)

vamos ter festa no fim de semana ou ainda não é certo?


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2018 às 22:17)

Marco pires disse:


> vamos ter festa no fim de semana ou ainda não é certo?


Como as cut-off's são imprevisíveis ainda não é certo, mas até ao momento tudo indica que sim pois todos os modelos prevêem instabilidade, a posição da cut-off é que é sempre mais complicada de se prever em sintonia.  Caso se afaste para sul como ontem o ECM mostrou na saída das 12z, podemos ter calor mas até ao momento, foi o único modelo e saída que mostrou tal cenário. Vamos acompanhando e aproveitemos esta semana primaveril.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 22:23)

Marco pires disse:


> vamos ter festa no fim de semana ou ainda não é certo?


Nada certo...

Há muitos fatores a considerar... A posição da cut-off será determinante claro. Vamos seguindo com calma


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 23:14)

Não há pessoal dos Açores no fórum? Ninguém comenta a possibilidade de neve amanhã?

Queremos fotos!


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2018 às 23:50)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Não há pessoal dos Açores no fórum? Ninguém comenta a possibilidade de neve amanhã?
> 
> Queremos fotos!



Não é o tópico mais adequado. Este é que é.

O IPMA só indica cotas para a ilha do Pico quando há estradas que podem ser afetadas. Não faz sentido haver avisos para, por exemplo, 1800 metros de altitude. Não há acessos. Só escalando.

Daqui a pouco o descritivo é atualizado  https://www.facebook.com/pg/dra.ipma.pt/posts/?ref=page_internal

Relativamente à cota de neve aos 300m do GFS ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 23:52)

Orion disse:


> Não é o tópico mais adequado.
> 
> O IPMA só indica cotas para a ilha do Pico quando há estradas que podem ser afetadas. Não faz sentido haver avisos para, por exemplo, 1800 metros de altitude. Não há acessos. Só escalando.
> 
> ...


300 não, mas não me surpreendiam cotas 600\800... E há muitas zonas dos Açores acima dessa cota


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 00:00)

Orion disse:


> Não é o tópico mais adequado. Este é que é.
> 
> O IPMA só indica cotas para a ilha do Pico quando há estradas que podem ser afetadas. Não faz sentido haver avisos para, por exemplo, 1800 metros de altitude. Não há acessos. Só escalando.
> 
> ...


@Orion eu sei perfeitamente que a cota dos meteogramas do GFS não é para se levar muito a sério mas se analisares os diversos modelos vais perceber que com iso -4º (quase) a 850hPa e -33º a 500hPa, aliada a alguma instabilidade pode levar a que neve a cotas INFERIORES a 600m nos Açores. Os Açores são ilhas com bastante relevo, com muitos locais acima dessa cota. Daí o meu espanto ninguém estar a falar neste evento de neve, e estar curioso... Nao sei quanto pessoal há dos Açores aqui...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Abr 2018 às 00:24)

Estou na ilha do pico. amanhã pela tarde vou até aos 1000 metros e se nevar e acumular tirarei fotos


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Abr 2018 às 00:25)

poderei ir de carro até aos 1200 metros, a partir daí só escalado até aos 2351 metros


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Abr 2018 às 00:26)

Escalando


----------



## Norther (17 Abr 2018 às 08:11)

Já subi o Pico a uns anitos, aquilo é fabuloso, se poderes tira umas belas fotos, mas cuidado que congelas com esse frio húmido


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Abr 2018 às 10:47)

Eu subi só uma vez em 2008. Desde aí estou a pensar em subir com neve. Talvez no próximo inverno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2018 às 12:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espero que não se concretize, mas para Sábado o meteograma para aqui dá só entre as 6h e as 12h 42,2mm...
> 
> Pode ser que leve o corte do costume...  Mas nunca tinha visto previsto tanto em tão pouco tempo.



Se não quiseres, manda para aqui. 

O ECM gosto mais dele aqui para o meu quintal. Ora, não há suestada com umas belas inundações e é isso que o ECM mostra no Algarve. 

Agora, que a suestada não traga mais um brinde, seria o recorde mundial de tornados no Algarve.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2018 às 13:57)




----------



## Marco pires (17 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

O IPMA já dá a partir de quinta feira instabilidade e nos dias seguintes até sábado, vamos ver a severidade do evento ou se acabamos por ficar a ver navios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2018 às 21:09)

Esta run 12z do GFS está um sonho autêntico. Vários dias com trovoadas de SE e temperaturas altas. Lembro-me de tantas tardes assim quando era mais novo. Agora parece que se vê pouco disso. Acho que a última cut-off a sério que me recordo, foi há quase dez anos, em 2008. 


Que o GFS leve a melhor, já que o ECM manda quase tudo para Espanha.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

@Luso Meteo


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 11:19)

Orion disse:


> @Luso Meteo


Grande foto!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2018 às 12:37)

Orion disse:


> @Luso Meteo



Wow! Nice picture


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 13:36)

Poeira do deserto chega com força nos proximos dias.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

Isso não é bom para a convecção


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 00:07)

Este é para emoldurar

GFS, Portalegre, 3000 de CAPE, -10º Lifted Index e 30º de temperatura.

Ou está a delirar ou vai haver bombas


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 00:12)

Esperem lá que arranjei melhor para a moldura eheh


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 00:44)

https://lab.weathermodels.com/models/ecmwf/ecmwf_europe.php (clicar em Spain)

Aproveitar enquanto é gratuito.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 00:54)

Orion disse:


> https://lab.weathermodels.com/models/ecmwf/ecmwf_europe.php (clicar em Spain)
> 
> Aproveitar enquanto é gratuito.


Vai ser gratis ate quando?

Mete 4500 de cape ali na Terça e temperaturas de 33º :O


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2018 às 01:11)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Vai ser gratis ate quando?
> 
> Mete 4500 de cape ali na Terça e temperaturas de 33º :O



Não mete 4500 de cape, deve rondar os 3000 e as temperaturas devem roçar apenas os 30ºC.

Vamos ver no que isto dá (ou não). Bons valores de cape previstos com alguma humidade em altitude. Ainda assim, há um factor sempre importante a ter em conta: a sorte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 09:26)

O modelos continuam "explosivos" a colocar muita instabilidade...

Para já a situação a seguir é a de sábado com muita incerteza onde se vai localizar a cut-off e onde cairá a precipitaçao e depois podem vir bombas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 11:54)

Pessoal a situação dos próximos dias merece a nossa atenção e ser seguida com atenção. 

Apesar ainda da elevada incerteza as condições de instabilidade são realmente muito fortes, e se a cut-off se posciona na posição "correta" podemos ter instabilidade muito forte, temos de seguir esta situação com muita atenção pois pode dar problemas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Consultando, todos os modelos, existe uma região que não escapa é o Algarve , ou será que escapa.  Agora dentro do Algarve, existe para todas as zonas, ou seja, o ECM aposta no eixo AlbufeiraPortimão, o alemão aposta entre OlhãoVRSA, o australiano é o dilúvio entre OlhãoPortimão e o canadiano é entre OlhãoVRSA, já o GFS aposta no Caldeirão e em Sagres.

Por isso, existe uma certeza, vai chover no Algarve e diria que existe uma probabilidade de 30% neste momento, de ocorrer inundações no Algarve em qualquer zona, agora lá está, pode cair um dilúvio em Albufeira e em Olhão nem chover ou vice-versa. 

Ter, muito CAPE não significa ter grandes bombas e tal, já vi valores elevados de CAPE no Algarve e não se passar nada, como ter valores baixos de CAPE e ter com cada bomba que até assusta.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 13:00)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Vai ser gratis ate quando?



Só o administrador do portal sabe.


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2018 às 15:21)

vitamos disse:


> Mesmo nesse caso não se deve dizer climatérico mas climático. O climatérico surgiu do nada, não tem origem, surgiu de um erro. Mas não interessa, mais uma batalha perdida no meio de tantas outras!
> 
> Edit: 4:38



Mesmo esse video está errado e induz as pessoas em erro, quando falam do furacões, por volta dos 3:30 do filme, a imagem representa um tornado e não um furacão... Este pessoal não têm emenda...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

E a cut off já começou a formar-se.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

Entretanto numa página italiana de meteorologia no Facebook...


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 18:55)

*ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS*
*Um terço dos corais de superfície da Grande Barreira morreu em 2016*


https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/19/c...cie-da-grande-barreira-morreu-em-2016-1810797


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2018 às 20:31)

joselamego disse:


> *ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS*
> *Um terço dos corais de superfície da Grande Barreira morreu em 2016*
> 
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/19/c...cie-da-grande-barreira-morreu-em-2016-1810797



Publica no tópico das alterações climáticas / aquecimento global!


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

MSantos disse:


> Pública no tópico das alterações climáticas / aquecimento global!


Está bem amigo ! Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2018 às 21:22)

@Orion , essa previsão que colocaste, mais parece ser o 1 de Novembro de 2015, ou seja, cerca de 100 mm.  Ou seja, o ICON anda a sonhar com um SCM em cima da zona Central do Algarve. Esse, é o mais extremo.

As previsões no dia 1 de Novembro de 2015, onde ocorreu enxurrada em Albufeira, os modelos mostravam a precipitação forte na zona de Faro/Olhão e caiu em Albufeira.

Se os modelos mesoescalares mostrarem algo agressivo pode ser uma realidade, mas isso só amanhã é que vamos ver, se é melhor alugar um barco ou não. Mas, agora existe outro problema, viemos duma situação de chuvas fortes no último mês e meio e isso pode potenciar muito mais os riscos do que no 1 de Novembro que pouco tinha chovido até aquela altura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2018 às 23:11)

O  Vitor diz que vamos ter uma semana de trovoada

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/04/19/tempo-trovoada-semana/

O meteograma para aqui esta assim, mas já sabemos que nesta situações vale o que vale 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Orion , essa previsão que colocaste, mais parece ser o 1 de Novembro de 2015, ou seja, cerca de 100 mm.  Ou seja, o ICON anda a sonhar com um SCM em cima da zona Central do Algarve. Esse, é o mais extremo.









Amanhã por esta hora todo o alentejo estará inundado


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora todo o alentejo estará inundado



Falso, amanhã não, mas sim no Domingo.

Esse modelo é certeiro ou falha enormemente? É, que ele coloca cerca de 130 mm na zona de Quarteira no Sábado. Só pode ser delírio. Embora, os outros modelos, façam a chuva ir percorrendo o Algarve de leste para oeste e sem essas quantidades exageradas. Mais parece ser, o dilúvio do fim do mundo.

Pior, é que coloca cerca de 80/90 mm entre as 3h e as 9h da manhã de Sábado. 






Penso, que esse modelo, seja o HD no site weather.us .


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Falso, amanhã não, mas sim no Domingo.



Trocei do constante aumento da abrangência e quantidade dos acumulados no ICON. Daí que escrevi isto:



Orion disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora todo o alentejo estará inundado



Vá, concedo. Devia ter-me expressado melhor


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse modelo é certeiro ou falha enormemente? É, que ele coloca cerca de 130 mm na zona de Quarteira no Sábado. Só pode ser delírio. Embora, os outros modelos, façam a chuva ir percorrendo o Algarve de leste para oeste e sem essas quantidades exageradas. Mais parece ser, o dilúvio do fim do mundo.
> 
> Pior, é que coloca cerca de 80/90 mm entre as 3h e as 9h da manhã de Sábado.



No que concerne à precipitação diria que 'é mais um'. 

Também penso que o modelo está a exagerar um bocadinho se bem que chuva localmente intensa deve ser esperada.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2018 às 12:22)

Nem tinha noção do que aí vinha para o fim-de-semana especialmente no interior. Vários dias com CAPE bem acima de 1000, e alguma precipitação que até os modelos globais vêem. Vou estar à espera no interior.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Orion , essa previsão que colocaste, mais parece ser o 1 de Novembro de 2015, ou seja, cerca de 100 mm.  Ou seja, o ICON anda a sonhar com um SCM em cima da zona Central do Algarve. Esse, é o mais extremo.
> 
> As previsões no dia 1 de Novembro de 2015, onde ocorreu enxurrada em Albufeira, os modelos mostravam a precipitação forte na zona de Faro/Olhão e caiu em Albufeira.
> 
> Se os modelos mesoescalares mostrarem algo agressivo pode ser uma realidade, mas isso só amanhã é que vamos ver, se é melhor alugar um barco ou não. Mas, agora existe outro problema, viemos duma situação de chuvas fortes no último mês e meio e isso pode potenciar muito mais os riscos do que no 1 de Novembro que pouco tinha chovido até aquela altura.


Os terrenos estão no ponto agora, ou seja parecem uma esponja quando a deixamos cair num balde. Estes dias deram para secar um pouco à superficíe mas logo abaixo estão encharcados. Se ela vir com força vai tudo fora! Até o rio seco já corre só nesta última chuvada é que começou a correr.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 12:50)

Vamos ser literalmente bombardeados


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2018 às 13:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Os terrenos estão no ponto agora, ou seja parecem uma esponja quando a deixamos cair num balde. Estes dias deram para secar um pouco à superficíe mas logo abaixo estão encharcados. Se ela vir com força vai tudo fora! Até o rio seco já corre só nesta última chuvada é que começou a correr.



Caso, para dizer, por momentos o Rio Seco é Rio Molhado.  O último ano, que lembro-me de correr bem logo no Inverno 2009/2010, foram meses e meses sempre a correr.  Agora, com a Variante de Faro, já todos esquecemos que antigamente atravessávamos o mesmo para fugir das filas à entrada de Faro quem ia de Olhão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 15:21)

... SW Europe ...

Robust but strongy capped CAPE (up to 1000 J/kg) may form under an elevated mixed layer that detaches from Morocco. Warm air advection ahead of the cut-off low creates enhanced vertical wind shear and veering wind profiles.
Convective initiation could yet fail during daytime but becomes more likely in the evening, when a vorticity maximum arrives. An elevated storm cluster may move from Morocco towards Portugal overnight. It appears questionable if it will root down to the surface and chances are that it will stay mostly offshore anyway, hence no level 1 is issued. The overlap of CAPE and shear would allow large hail and severe wind gusts in case of surface-based convection, though.
http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Tonton (20 Abr 2018 às 15:31)

A maior parte da Europa está demasiado quente para a altura do ano em que estamos, graças a esta circulação do Norte de África.
Até na Suécia há 26ºC de temperaturas!!


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2018 às 23:13)

Temporal relativamente localizado e de curta duração. Nenhum aviso da AEMET.

---


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2018 às 23:22)

Corte dramático


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Abr 2018 às 23:40)

Não se dorme hoje para ver o que aí vem...


----------



## -jf- (21 Abr 2018 às 01:13)

As ditas " BOMBAS" ficam com a criatura Trump ..  Quanto ao resto mais uma rega moderada no centro e sul 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

A configuração atmosférica deve continuar a ser mais ou menos a mesma até, pelo menos, aos últimos dias de Abril. Até lá, fico a ver o bloqueio das frentes >500kms a oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2018 às 20:57)

-jf- disse:


> As ditas " BOMBAS" ficam com a criatura Trump ..  Quanto ao resto mais uma rega moderada no centro e sul



Ora aí está o bom senso a imperar 

Afinal, porque é que em vez de se publicar o que provavelmente terá uma possibilidade de acontecer inferior a 1 vez em cada 100 vezes (enchendo páginas e páginas do tópico desnecessariamente, provocando alarmismos desnecessários a quem lê o fórum) não se opta por publicar o que provavelmente terá uma possibilidade de acontecer 1 vez em cada 2 vezes? Uma questão para alguns membros reflectirem.


----------



## Cinza (24 Abr 2018 às 10:50)

Por falarem em raios nas últimas mensagens (de sexta-feira) sugiro que vejam o documentário que deu ontem na rtp3 acerca dos mesmos (só fica disponível durante 7 dias), é espetacular.

Explica como se formam, das pessoas que foram atingidas, do que acontece quando estamos dentro de um avião, que hoje em dia é um verdadeiro perigo estar dentro de um carro durante uma tempestade, o carro mais recente não tem qualquer tipo de proteção para os raios, ao contrario dos antigos que eram de metal, isto claro se tivermos o azar de levar com um em cima do carro (era preciso ir à bruxa), aborda também um pouco os raios globular, do facto dos raios serem um dos maiores causadores dos incêndios no Canada, enfim vale mesmo a pena ver, fica a dica.

*https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4574/e343040/the-earth-furies - disponível durante 7 dias*


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

Estado da qualidade do ar hoje e população exposta. Aumento de partículas de origem saariana


P.D.: Eu penso que a "população exposta" desse modelo só considera a espanhola, mas serve como orientação.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 17:29)

Resolveram dar um ar da sua graça, aquele conjunto de células na zona centro já apresenta ecos roxos,


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 17:30)

criz0r disse:


> Resolveram dar um ar da sua graça, aquele conjunto de células na zona centro já apresenta ecos roxos,


Parece que está a vir em minha direcção...


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

@luismeteo3 já deves conseguir ver alguma coisa a NE presumo ? Crescem a uma velocidade impressionante.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 17:51)

Espetacular!


----------



## Cinza (24 Abr 2018 às 18:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular!



Ou não tão espetacular, nas imagens de radar o IPMA aparece a passar bem perto de Pedrogão Grande, ora depois dos incêndios tanta quantidade de agua pode causar problemas, ou não . Resta esperar para ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 18:14)

criz0r disse:


> @luismeteo3 já deves conseguir ver alguma coisa a NE presumo ? Crescem a uma velocidade impressionante.


Está muita neblina, não se vê nada!


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 18:52)

Impressionante a célula que rebentou no Sul da Espanha, quiçá o Sotavento Algarvio ou o Baixo Alentejo poderão estar na rota se não se dissipar:


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 20:19)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante a célula que rebentou no Sul da Espanha, quiçá o Sotavento Algarvio ou o Baixo Alentejo poderão estar na rota se não se dissipar:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está muita neblina, não se vê nada!



Será essa "neblina" que se tem visto por grande parte do território, com tempo quente e aparentemente seco, vapor da muita água contida no solo ou apenas poeiras?


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 21:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Será essa "neblina" que se tem visto por grande parte do território, com tempo quente e aparentemente seco, vapor da muita água contida no solo ou apenas poeiras?


Não faço ideia mas não era só poeira porque é fresca e húmida. Não será ar marítimo?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 21:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não faço ideia mas não era só poeira porque é fresca e húmida. Não será ar marítimo?


É só a névoa "normal" proveniente do mar, tal como se vê na animação que postei.


Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 21:24)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante a célula que rebentou no Sul da Espanha, quiçá o Sotavento Algarvio ou o Baixo Alentejo poderão estar na rota se não se dissipar:


Essa célula por Sevilha está com um ar muito violento... no radar vê-se uma linha de eco vermelho e roxo!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não faço ideia mas não era só poeira porque é fresca e húmida. Não será ar marítimo?


Sim, devido à nortada. Humidade superior a 80% e temperaturas frescas em todo o litoral. Já aqui no interior está uma noite de verão, a fazer lembrar julho ou agosto.  Que venha a entrada de Noroeste do fim de semana, pelo menos para limpar a atmosfera que esta poeirada toda já enjoa. Estes dias estão a ser uma cópia do que foi o mês de abril todo, no ano passado.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 21:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa célula por Sevilha está com um ar muito violento... no radar vê-se uma linha de eco vermelho e roxo!


Sevilha:
A célula agora vai em direção a Huelva. Com sorte ainda chega ao território tuga com força.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Abr 2018 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não faço ideia mas não era só poeira porque é fresca e húmida. Não será ar marítimo?



Pensei que estivesses a falar de uma "névoa" mais ténue sobre os campos que ontem por exemplo via de viagem na A1 entre Santarém e Coimbra mesmo com calor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 22:08)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pensei que estivesses a falar de uma "névoa" mais ténue sobre os campos que ontem por exemplo via de viagem na A1 entre Santarém e Coimbra mesmo com calor.


Isso deviam ser poeiras...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Abr 2018 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso deviam ser poeiras...



Pois, faz sentido


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2018 às 13:07)

A nova versão do GFS - ainda em fase de testes - já está publicamente disponível  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0&runpara=1

Deverá ser adotada como saída operacional em 2019, sendo que na altura a escolha foi polémica.



No comparativo dos modelos (saída das 00z, a 72h de distância), o UM do UKMet e o IFS do ECM continuam a disputar a liderança. O IFS é tendencialmente melhor no HN e o UM no Hemisfério Sul. Como as diferenças são reduzidas, os modelos estão globalmente empatados no passado mês (quanto mais elevado o valor, melhor):







Globalmente e a 120h de distância, todos os modelos têm uma quebra de eficiência mas a distância entre o IFS/UM aumenta significativamente para com o GFS/GEM (CMC).






Mesmo no Hemisfério Norte, onde o GFS é mais eficiente, o modelo americano foi ultrapassado pelo GEM no passado mês.


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2018 às 22:19)

Olhando para o compósito anual (até dia 27/4) vs a média climatológica não parece haver grandes diferenças mas a anomalia existente...






... até é bastante significativa. O enfraquecimento da crista ciclónica permitiu muita chuva na PI.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2018 às 13:31)

---


---






Não sou fã da previsão porque suspeito que isso implica muito AC por estas bandas. Já para o continente, no ano passado as foram condições anormalmente severas. Já neste estão a ser extremamente favoráveis.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

Resumo de Abril.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2018 às 23:41)

Dada a pasmaceira, uma pérola do baú. Vê-se mal mas a primeira passagem pelas ilhas ocorreu no dia 8.






As imagens de arquivo têm má qualidade mas para o fim da animação dá para ver parte da volta de quase 270º que o núcleo depressionário fez.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2018 às 12:33)

Ou em outras palavras, grandes _fails_ do CFS.


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2018 às 11:06)




----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2018 às 01:10)




----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2018 às 19:05)




----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 23:03)

Amanha para o interior mais instabilidade e mais Uma pipocas  a crescerem .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2018 às 14:00)

Comparação da dimensão do granizo:



Luso Meteo disse:


> @Gerofil
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Luso Meteo disse:


> @Gerofil vejo ali bolas do diametro de um dedo, que tem mais de 1cm, talvez 1,5cm. Nao anda longe dos 2 a 3 que falei...
> 
> E repito: O país é tao grande, até parece pequeno mas é muito grande



e em 4 de janeiro de 2014:






Penso que se nota perfeitamente bem a diferença de tamanho do granizo entre as duas imagens: na superior quase todo o granizo com diâmetro inferior a 1 centímetro e em baixo com cerca de 4 centímetros de diâmetro. Enfim, as imagens valem mais que as palavras.


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2018 às 15:07)

Um _mini-tornado_ 


---


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Mai 2018 às 22:39)

Orion disse:


> Um _mini-tornado_



Isso é melhor do que quando assistia em criança ás lavagens automáticas de dentro do carro


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2018 às 13:00)

A - introduzida - temporada de tempestades de inverno está a chegar ao fim.

9 tempestades nomeadas na PI + França e outras 7 no RU + Irlanda. 

Relativamente à depressão acima mencionada...






... um satélite hoje de madrugada registou ondulação que rondava os 45 pés (13.7 m).


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2018 às 13:47)




----------



## Marco pires (9 Mai 2018 às 22:27)

viva,

na próxima segunda feira, dia 14 vou até á ilha terceira, que posso esperar em termos de tempo e já agora o vento tambem para não apanhar nenhum cagaço no avião


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2018 às 22:59)

Marco pires disse:


> viva,
> 
> na próxima segunda feira, dia 14 vou até á ilha terceira, que posso esperar em termos de tempo e já agora o vento tambem para não apanhar nenhum cagaço no avião



Com sorte um dia com céu limpo como hoje (em PDL). Com azar um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Mai 2018 às 23:12)

se for só isso já não é mau


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 17:24)

Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


----------



## Tonton (10 Mai 2018 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!



Muitos Parabéns, jovem!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Tonton disse:


> Muitos Parabéns, jovem!!!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2018 às 18:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Muitos Parabéns! Abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 18:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Muitos Parabéns! Abraço


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2018 às 21:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Parabéns! E o bolo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 21:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parabéns! E o bolo?


LOL! O bolo já foi... sem foto!


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2018 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Parabéns amigo !
Feliz aniversário !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 21:14)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns amigo !
> Feliz aniversário !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2018 às 21:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> LOL! O bolo já foi... sem foto!


Comeste—o logo todo de uma vez...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 21:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Comeste—o logo todo de uma vez...


Adivinhaste!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Mai 2018 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!



Vais à minha frente, nha nha nha nha nha!

Parabéns. Conta muitos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 22:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vais à minha frente, nha nha nha nha nha!
> 
> Parabéns. Conta muitos!


Mais anos... mais sabedoria!  Muito obrigado!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Mai 2018 às 22:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais anos... mais sabedoria!  Muito obrigado!



You wish!  Se assim fosse, havia bolo aqui para a malta!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mai 2018 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Parabéns Luís, que tenhas um resto de dia fantástico, e os outros dias também, claro! Contes muitos 
Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 22:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns Luís, que tenhas um resto de dia fantástico, e os outros dias também, claro! Contes muitos
> Um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito obrigado! Foi um dia fabuloso! Um abraço!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 22:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> You wish!  Se assim fosse, havia bolo aqui para a malta!


Não sejas gulosa...


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mai 2018 às 23:14)

Está dificil as temperatura subirem acima dos 30ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2018 às 23:30)

Hummm...já comeram o bolo?!
Pá, companheiros de treta, não guardaram nada para mim.

Isto vai bonito, vai...

@luismeteo3 parabéns! Um abraço


----------



## Tonton (10 Mai 2018 às 23:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Está dificil as temperatura subirem acima dos 30ºC



...  ... e ainda bem, porque temperaturas dessas (acima de 30) não fazem bem nenhum...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mai 2018 às 23:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Para o ano apanhas-me! Ou não... 
Parabéns Luís!


----------



## Cesar (10 Mai 2018 às 23:50)

parabens


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Mai 2018 às 00:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Parabens que os contes por muitos e bons anos .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 08:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm...já comeram o bolo?!
> Pá, companheiros de treta, não guardaram nada para mim.
> 
> Isto vai bonito, vai...
> ...


Desculpa lá, o bolo era pequeno... ou a fome era muita!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 08:55)

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2018 às 09:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Muitos parabéns! Somos colegas de dia de aniversário. Fiz 36 ontem  Foi de facto um dia bem mais agradável que a véspera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 10:51)

Rachie disse:


> Muitos parabéns! Somos colegas de dia de aniversário. Fiz 36 ontem  Foi de facto um dia bem mais agradável que a véspera.


Então parabéns atrasados! Felicidades!


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2018 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!


Parabéns atrasados 
Que contes muitos, abraço


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2018 às 14:49)

Rachie disse:


> Muitos parabéns! Somos colegas de dia de aniversário. Fiz 36 ontem  Foi de facto um dia bem mais agradável que a véspera.


Muitos parabéns  
Felicidades


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

Parabéns atrasados @luismeteo3 ! Abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 22:19)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parabéns atrasados @luismeteo3 ! Abraço


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2018 às 22:31)

Resto da _thread_ aqui.

---


Vai dar muito jeito


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 22:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje faço 43 anos! Que dia maravilhoso que está, ao contrário de ontem!



Muitos parabéns, Luis!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 23:04)

Pek disse:


> Muitos parabéns, Luis!


Muito obrigado Pek!


----------



## Marco pires (11 Mai 2018 às 23:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Está dificil as temperatura subirem acima dos 30ºC



e ainda bem, que assim se mantenha por muito tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 23:28)

Marco pires disse:


> e ainda bem, que assim se mantenha por muito tempo.


Para a semana parece que já vai subir bem...


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mai 2018 às 23:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Para a semana parece que já vai subir bem...


nem deve passar dos 30ºC....


----------



## Cesar (13 Mai 2018 às 00:58)

Parece que o nosso amigo anticiclone vai continuar a dançar deixando aproximar as depressões vindas de África, mas parece que a instabilidade da próxima semana vai ser mais concentrada no sul, parece me a mim caso se confirme.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2018 às 23:23)




----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2018 às 14:37)

Eu por aqui com um bafo quase *+30ºC* e perto de Viseu o* Polo Sul! 
*


----------



## Marco pires (16 Mai 2018 às 14:56)

aqui no pinhal novo já tocou nos 30º, aí em cabanas não deve andar longe disso.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2018 às 23:17)

*The Biggest Refugee Camp Braces for Rain: ‘This Is Going to Be a Catastrophe’*

*Bangladesh to build one of world's largest refugee camps for 800,000 Rohingya *


A temporada de ciclone no Índico Norte não tem prazos definidos mas a sua frequência entre 1891 e 2006 foi esta:






A região não é propriamente muito ativa e o histórico da bacia é este:






A zona em que há mais refugiados não tem sido muito fustigada com ciclones intensos desde 1990 mas de vez em quando eles ocorrem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Mai 2018 às 23:48)

o ECMWF está excelente a partir de dia 24, já o GFS está péssimo colocando chuva e temperaturas de 22ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2018 às 23:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF está excelente a partir de dia 24, já o GFS está péssimo colocando chuva e temperaturas de 22ºC



Então agora já não gostas da chuva?


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2018 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Então agora já não gostas da chuva?



22º é pouco. Tem que ser acima de 40º.


----------



## meteo (18 Mai 2018 às 00:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF está excelente a partir de dia 24, já o GFS está péssimo colocando chuva e temperaturas de 22ºC


Péssimo porque chove e está ameno?


----------



## Tonton (18 Mai 2018 às 00:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF está excelente a partir de dia 24, já o GFS está péssimo colocando chuva e temperaturas de 22ºC





Orion disse:


> 22º é pouco. Tem que ser acima de 40º.



Ele há gente que devia antes viver no Norte de África...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2018 às 08:51)

MSantos disse:


> Então agora já não gostas da chuva?


gosto mas só no Inverno. agora já não tem interesse nenhum. o que anima agora é as temperaturas elevadas


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 10:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> gosto mas só no Inverno. agora já não tem interesse nenhum. o que anima agora é as temperaturas elevadas



?


----------



## rozzo (18 Mai 2018 às 11:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> gosto mas só no Inverno. agora já não tem interesse nenhum. o que anima agora é as temperaturas elevadas



Depois da choradeira de que "_só em Serpa não chove_", agora vai ser a choradeira do "_só em Serpa não chega aos 40º_".

Cada um tem direito aos seus gostos, até aí tudo bem, mas a tua falta de coerência e de lógica é demasiado gritante...


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2018 às 11:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> gosto mas só no Inverno. agora já não tem interesse nenhum. o que anima agora é as temperaturas elevadas



Não acredito que umas belas trovoadas de Verão ( sem causar danos claro)  e mesmo que não passem por cima do nosso "quintal" não sejam interessantes de seguir...


----------



## rozzo (18 Mai 2018 às 12:16)

Snifa disse:


> Não acredito que umas belas trovoadas de Verão ( sem causar danos claro)  e mesmo que não passem por cima do nosso "quintal" não sejam interessantes de seguir...



Quando esse dia chegar, vai-se chorar porque _"só em Serpa é que não troveja"_...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2018 às 12:28)

rozzo disse:


> Quando esse dia chegar, vai-se chorar porque _"só em Serpa é que não troveja"_...



Serpa, deve ser a cidade mais piegas do país, eles choram que não chove, eles choram que não troveja, eles choram que não chegam aos 50ºC, 40ºC já não é aliciante.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Mai 2018 às 12:59)

Rapid developing thenderstorms.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF está excelente a partir de dia 24, já o GFS está péssimo colocando chuva e temperaturas de 22ºC



Compreendo, pois para o final de Maio, aqui no interior do Alentejo, já é normal o tempo quente (temperaturas máximas a rondar os 30 ºC) e a precipitação que caia já poucos benefícios irá trazer para as culturas.


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2018 às 23:23)

Uma ciclogénese explosiva 






Balanço da 1ª metade de Maio... pouco a reportar:






Valores já bastante jeitosos na água precipitável. Sem frentes para forçar chuva restam só os dias mais insuportáveis (especialmente para ocidente).






Maio com poucos dias de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas por aqui. Não me queixo


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2018 às 12:33)

Os modelos estão um pouco almariados.   

GEM:






AUS:


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Mai 2018 às 14:34)

Para esta tarde , possibilidade de queda de granizo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2018 às 14:56)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Para esta tarde , possibilidade de queda de granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Em que site estão disponíveis essas previsões?

Edit: Encontrei-a agora no twitter da Aemet. Alguém sabe se estão disponíveis ao público?


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Mai 2018 às 15:35)

Nao tenho a certeza , a precipitacao esta , 





guimeixen disse:


> Em que site estão disponíveis essas previsões?
> 
> Edit: Encontrei-a agora no twitter da Aemet. Alguém sabe se estão disponíveis ao público?



Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (19 Mai 2018 às 22:30)

Boa noite! 
O modelo GFS vai insistindo em previsão de chuva durante a próxima semana e a seguinte e com temperaturas bem abaixo da média. O tempo anda completamente desequilibrado. Cá me parece que este Verão será bem diferente dos últimos 3 Verões. Repetição do verão de 2014?!?!?  Cá estaremos para confirmar.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 10:54)

eu acho que o IPMA se enganou, está tudo amarelo desde as 11h Oo, distritos como Viana Castelo, Porto, Leiria, Lisboa, onde a possibilidade trovoadas é minima ou nenhuma


----------



## Tonton (20 Mai 2018 às 11:18)

david 6 disse:


> eu acho que o IPMA se enganou, está tudo amarelo desde as 11h Oo, distritos como Viana Castelo, Porto, Leiria, Lisboa, onde a possibilidade trovoadas é minima ou nenhuma



Neste tipo de instabilidade, sabe-se que, muitas vezes, é difícil de determinar exactamente o sítio onde podem ocorrer os fenómenos extremos.
Por isso mesmo, concordo com o aviso: desde que haja a possibilidade, antes a mais que a menos...


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 11:30)

Tonton disse:


> Neste tipo de instabilidade, sabe-se que, muitas vezes, é difícil de determinar exactamente o sítio onde podem ocorrer os fenómenos extremos.
> Por isso mesmo, concordo com o aviso: desde que haja a possibilidade, antes a mais que a menos...



eu sei que é difícil de prever estas situações, mas sabe-se +ou- a área mais provável, depois dentro dessa área é que é difícil de prever onde irá ocorrer, fora dessa área a possibilidade é quase nenhuma ou nenhuma, mas veremos até pode ser que nos surpreenda, meteorologia tem esse feito de surpreender


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2018 às 21:07)

Cenário semelhante ao Harvey.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:24)

Orion disse:


> Cenário semelhante ao Harvey.


----------



## comentador (21 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!

E parece que o inverno está para chegar nas próximas semanas e prolonga-se pelo início de Junho. preparem os guarda chuvas e casacos, vamos entrar num período chuvoso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Mai 2018 às 14:55)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> E parece que o inverno está para chegar nas próximas semanas e prolonga-se pelo início de Junho. preparem os guarda chuvas e casacos, vamos entrar num período chuvoso.


Sinceramente não vejo qualquer inverno nos próximos dias/semana...
Vejo temperaturas dentro dos padrões normais para a época talvez até superiores.
Temos chuva la para Quinta feira mas parece que o tempo tende a melhorar no fim de semana 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mai 2018 às 16:35)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Eihh! Menos @comentador  Inverno?! Desculpa mas também não vejo nada disso! Vejo sim, dias de grande inversões térmicas para esta altura do ano! Mas mesmo assim nada de mais! A partir de dia 23 volta a instabilidade , e ai poderemos ter boa precipitação em alguns lugares segundo os modelos ,o que seria muito bom ! Mas nada de período chuvoso!!  Mas pronto, aguardemos para ver, umas boas regas seriam muito bem vindas ! Por aqui Maio não regista qualquer dia de precipitação

*Dia 22*







*Dia 23*






Ver se é desta que me toca alguma precipatação!





*Dia 26 *volta as temperaturas normais para a época, e logo veremos o que realmente choveu, e onde, dado que a precipitação convectiva é sempre uma incógnita


----------



## comentador (21 Mai 2018 às 22:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Eihh! Menos @comentador  Inverno?! Desculpa mas também não vejo nada disso! Vejo sim, dias de grande inversões térmicas para esta altura do ano! Mas mesmo assim nada de mais! A partir de dia 23 volta a instabilidade , e ai poderemos ter boa precipitação em alguns lugares segundo os modelos ,o que seria muito bom ! Mas nada de período chuvoso!!  Mas pronto, aguardemos para ver, umas boas regas seriam muito bem vindas ! Por aqui Maio não regista qualquer dia de precipitação
> 
> ...




Os modelos GFS e ECMWF indicam vários dias de chuva até ao final do mês e inicio de Junho, é o que têm vindo a prever nos últimos dias e temperaturas abaixo da média a partir de 4ª feira dia 23.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2018 às 00:16)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> E parece que o inverno está para chegar nas próximas semanas e prolonga-se pelo início de Junho. preparem os guarda chuvas e casacos, vamos entrar num período chuvoso.



Os próximos dias estão para inverno como o Bruno de Carvalho está para sanidade mental, nada a ver mesmo. 


Parece que vamos ter uma cut-off, com alguns dias de trovoadas um pouco por todo o território e temperaturas quentes/amenas. Ou seja, Maio no seu esplendor.


Cumps


----------



## comentador (22 Mai 2018 às 07:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Os próximos dias estão para inverno como o Bruno de Carvalho está para sanidade mental, nada a ver mesmo.
> 
> 
> Parece que vamos ter uma cut-off, com alguns dias de trovoadas um pouco por todo o território e temperaturas quentes/amenas. Ou seja, Maio no seu esplendor.
> ...


Temperaturas amenas?!?!? Onde é que vês isso? Temperaturas mínimas na minha região nos 9 a 10 ºC e máximas que nem passam dos 20 ºC na minha zona quase em fim de maio!!


----------



## Thomar (22 Mai 2018 às 09:18)

Acho que os _foristas_ deviam ter alguma calma. 
Nem Inverno, nem Verão, o que se está a passar é que estamos numa Primavera tardia e por isso as temperaturas estão abaixo da média.
Mas também ao fim de tantos e vários anos seguidos a bater _records_ de temperatura máxima, já era altura de estar mais fresco.
Os mais novos (com idade inferior aos 40/35 anos, não têem na memória de que a primavera era mais fresca e temperaturas de +30ºC em Abril e Maio aconteciam, mas não era demasiado frequente como tem sido nos últimos anos. 
Aproveitem o facto de estar mais fresco este ano, que isto para o ano voltamos infelizmente aos records.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Mai 2018 às 11:03)

comentador disse:


> Os modelos GFS e ECMWF indicam vários dias de chuva até ao final do mês e inicio de Junho, é o que têm vindo a prever nos últimos dias e temperaturas abaixo da média a partir de 4ª feira dia 23.


Sim, a partir de dia 23 iremos ter bastante instabilidade, e por consequência provavelmente boa precipitação em alguns locais! Tal como o @Thomar disse,tempo de Primavera  Um abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2018 às 13:16)

Thomar disse:


> Acho que os _foristas_ deviam ter alguma calma.
> Nem Inverno, nem Verão, o que se está a passar é que estamos numa Primavera tardia e por isso as temperaturas estão abaixo da média.
> Mas também ao fim de tantos e vários anos seguidos a bater _records_ de temperatura máxima, já era altura de estar mais fresco.
> Os mais novos (com idade inferior aos 40/35 anos, não têem na memória de que a primavera era mais fresca e temperaturas de +30ºC em Abril e Maio aconteciam, mas não era demasiado frequente como tem sido nos últimos anos.
> Aproveitem o facto de estar mais fresco este ano, que isto para o ano voltamos infelizmente aos records.



Eu, ainda sou do tempo em que a 30 de Maio (dia que faço anos) chovia e trovejava e estava fresquinho.  

Mas, existe uma coisa, que faz-me pensar, desde Março nunca mais ouvi falar da seca e nas alterações climáticas, quando todos diziam que vinha aí o apocalipse, o deserto, numa próxima seca lá vem a história do lobo mau "deserto" novamente.  

A variabilidade climática ainda funciona e este ano tem sido em pleno.


----------



## Nickname (22 Mai 2018 às 13:54)

Maio por aqui segue bem acima da média no que às máximas diz respeito, *22.9ºC *contra os 20.6ºC dos normais de 81-10.
Estamos também muito longe dos 103mm de pluviosidade mensal.

As pessoas estão é tão habituados às grandes anomalias positivas dos últimos anos, que tudo o que  esteja na média, ou até um pouco acima da mesma, lhes parece fresco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

Nickname disse:


> Maio por aqui segue bem acima da média no que às máximas diz respeito, *22.9ºC *contra os 20.6ºC dos normais de 81-10.
> Estamos também muito longe dos 103mm de pluviosidade mensal.
> 
> As pessoas estão é tão habituados às grandes anomalias positivas dos últimos anos, que tudo o que  esteja na média, ou até um pouco acima da mesma, lhes parece fresco.



Exactamente!


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Mai 2018 às 17:09)

Eu percebo o Comentador, para nós aqui no Alentejo em Maio já temos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e este ano estamos nos 20ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mai 2018 às 17:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Eu percebo o Comentador, para nós aqui no Alentejo em Maio já temos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e este ano estamos nos 20ºC


Quais são as médias da temperatura para Maio em Serpa?


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Eu percebo o Comentador, para nós aqui no Alentejo *em Maio já temos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC* e este ano estamos nos 20ºC



Desculpa intrometer-me na conversa, mas começo a ter pouca paciência para as tuas constantes lamúrias. Está sempre tudo mal. Deixa-me dar-te um conselho, que seria positivo aceitares para teu próprio benefício e do fórum: encara a meteorologia realmente como algo que realmente gostas e que te interessas, e não como um meio para passares a vida aborrecido e a espalhar esse teu descontentamento por aqui. Aconselho-te igualmente a estudar e a conhecer um pouco da climatologia da tua região. Assim, quando chove menos que noutras regiões do país, e que em Maio ainda não estão 40ºC sabes que é absolutamente NORMAL. Ora vejamos:

*Normais de Maio (1970-2000) para Beja:*

Temperatura máxima média: 23.6ºC
Temperatura máxima mais alta registada: 36,6ºC
Temperatura máxima mais baixa registada: 12,8ºC

RedeMeteo, como podes verificar, a temperatura média é de 23,6ºC. De 13 a 19 de Maio tiveste temperaturas máximas sempre bastante acima desse valor ( entre 1 a 7ºC). Para a próxima semana estão previstos valores entre 2/3ºC abaixo e dentro da média. Provavelmente terminarás o mês de Maio com valores acima, ou pouco acima da média para este mês.

O maior valores de sempre para Maio em Beja é de 36,6ºC. Ainda um pouco longe dos tais 40ºC, mesmo sendo um valor extremo e nada habitual! Não, não é normal ter valores perto dos 40ºC em Maio. Inclusive, no passado já se registou um máxima de 12,8ºC em Beja. Também nada habitual, mas imagino se isso acontecesse hoje o que dirias...

De resto, para quem estava muito preocupado com a seca e falta de chuva, querer temperaturas de mais de 30ºC constantes nesta época parece-me muito pouco coerente. Não seria nada positivo para o baixo Alentejo visto que a evapotranspiração seria muito maior.

Não leves a mal, mas aqui apenas te tentamos ajudar a compreender e aceitar que a meteorologia e os nossos desejos muitas vezes não coincidem. Mas não nos impedem de gostar e querer aprender sempre mais


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Tenho presente o valor de 40,0ºC no Pinhão e não me ocorre nenhum valor superior para o mês de maio. No entanto, posso estar a esquecer algum valor.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2018 às 17:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Eu percebo o Comentador, para nós aqui no Alentejo em Maio já temos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e este ano estamos nos 20ºC



Nem todos os anos são iguais, temos anos mais frescos, mais quentes, mais chuvosos, mais secos, não se pode "exigir" que cada estação se mostre sempre no lado mais extremo, ou seja, calor infernal no Verão e cheias constantes no Inverno.

No Verão é porque não se chega aos 40 graus ou mais, no Inverno é porque nunca mais chove e quando chove é sempre pouco...

Deixo uma sugestão para estes dias mais frescos e para quem tanto aprecia o calor 

Mas se fores em Julho ou Agosto ai apanhas calor mais a sério, uns 50 graus ou lá perto


----------



## criz0r (22 Mai 2018 às 17:38)

Dêem-lhe cerca de 1 mês com fortes anomalias positivas de temperatura máxima e logo verão onde irá parar grande parte desta água que caiu nos últimos meses.
É algo que por vezes o cidadão comum se esquece, este elemento é extremamente volátil. Pedir 40ºC nesta altura é algo ridículo na minha opinião e só iria prejudicar.


----------



## meteo (22 Mai 2018 às 18:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, ainda sou do tempo em que a 30 de Maio (dia que faço anos) chovia e trovejava e estava fresquinho.
> 
> Mas, existe uma coisa, que faz-me pensar, desde Março nunca mais ouvi falar da seca e nas alterações climáticas, quando todos diziam que vinha aí o apocalipse, o deserto, numa próxima seca lá vem a história do lobo mau "deserto" novamente.
> 
> A variabilidade climática ainda funciona e este ano tem sido em pleno.



Alguem disse que não iamos ter meses chuvosos ou meses abaixo da média na temperatura com as alterações climáticas?

Variabilidade climática acabar? Duvido muito que alguem entendido no assunto, tenha referido alguma vez, que com as alterações climáticas, iria acabar a variabilidade climática.

Não entendo a ideia que tentas passar. Era esperado que agora com as alterações climáticas tivessemos 30 meses consecutivos de precipitação inferior à média?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Mai 2018 às 21:59)

criz0r disse:


> Dêem-lhe cerca de 1 mês com fortes anomalias positivas de temperatura máxima e logo verão onde irá parar grande parte desta água que caiu nos últimos meses.
> É algo que por vezes o cidadão comum se esquece, este elemento é extremamente volátil. Pedir 40ºC nesta altura é algo ridículo na minha opinião e só iria prejudicar.


Completamente, a minha zona é bem o exemplo disso! Não registo qualquer precipitação desde o dia 30 de Abril, e como consequência disso já está tudo a ficar bem seco, e sem qualquer tipo de humidade à superfície! 
Venha de lá essa precipitação As saudades que eu já tinha de uma imagem de radar assim





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJ2004 (22 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

criz0r disse:


> Dêem-lhe cerca de 1 mês com fortes anomalias positivas de temperatura máxima e logo verão onde irá parar grande parte desta água que caiu nos últimos meses.
> É algo que por vezes o cidadão comum se esquece, este elemento é extremamente volátil. Pedir 40ºC nesta altura é algo ridículo na minha opinião e só iria prejudicar.



Portugal é um país com um período estival prolongado que varia entre os 2 meses no litoral norte e os 4,5 meses a sul e o nosso território está mais que preparado para esse período estival, reparem na nossa flora autóctone e verifiquem que mesmo a especie de carvalho mais setentrional o alvarinho comum a norte do Vouga está preparado para 1,2 meses secos, as outras espécies ainda mais preparadas estão .Era o que faltava com esta febre mediática e populismo á volta das alterações climáticas exigirmos que em Portugal chova nos meses de Verão.
Logicamente que iremos ter nos próximos 3,4 meses um período seco prolongado mas isso faz parte do nosso clima e está inserido num padrão de normalidade( mesmo que tenhamos um Verão extremamente quente). Porem estou totalmente convencido que vai sensacionalismo mediático,quando verificarem em Julho e Agosto que o país voltará ter áreas em seca.
A verdade é que diziam que para a seca desaparecer eram precisos 2,3 meses seguidos de chuva e voilá... as certezas absolutas sobre os fenómenos meteorológicos  foram-se com a chuva e é isto seguramente que o algarvio quis dizer. Aliás leio este forum algum tempo e é obvio que o algarvio percebe da coisa.


----------



## FJ2004 (22 Mai 2018 às 22:30)

meteo disse:


> Alguem disse que não iamos ter meses chuvosos ou meses abaixo da média na temperatura com as alterações climáticas?
> 
> Variabilidade climática acabar? Duvido muito que alguem entendido no assunto, tenha referido alguma vez, que com as alterações climáticas, iria acabar a variabilidade climática.
> 
> Não entendo a ideia que tentas passar. Era esperado que agora com as alterações climáticas tivessemos 30 meses consecutivos de precipitação inferior à média?



Em 2 milénios a Europa teve sempre com algumas oscilações, periodos mais quentes outros mais gélidos mas teve sempre a mesma configuração climática que é a mesma que temos hoje.
Nas ultimas normas climáticas a temperatura subiu em média decimas e choveu em média menos 20 mm.

Aparecem uns tipos nas tvs, a dizerem que o clima que tivemos estável durante 2 milénios vai mudar em menos de 30,40,50 anos ou seja que a temperatura irá subir 4,5º graus e a precipitação a ser reduzida para 1/3 ou metade e que vamos virar um deserto, propoem coisas realistas tais como em mudar o montado Alentejo para a serra da estrela, querem mudar habitos alimentares, culturais, dizem que o alqueva irá secar, enfim isto é só uma amostra  das afirmações rigorosas e nada alarmistas, populistas que ouvi á uns meses atrás.

É natural que perante isto hajam uns quantos velhos do Restelo e uns chatos que façam questões, quando essas projecções extremamente realistas e sérias são contrariadas pela realidade....
Não se pode dizer somente que irá acontecer isto tem demonstrado com dados e re. O problema das premissas do AG e alterações climáticas são serem sustentadas em projecções, em ses que ainda não aconteceram, ainda não se provaram empiricamente.
As diferentes tipologias do clima português ainda não mudaram , não será seguramente nesta nova norma que irá mudar. Logo os cenários das projecções só poderão ser demonstrados daqui pelo menos meio seculo, o que é chato..... para aqueles que têm tantas certezas e defendem de forma tão acérrima essas projecções e pior ficam incomodados quando alguém as questiona demonstrando no fundo muito pouca segurança sobre aquilo que projectam.


----------



## Tonton (22 Mai 2018 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A variabilidade climática ainda funciona e este ano tem sido em pleno.





FJ2004 disse:


> ...
> Era o que faltava com esta febre mediática e populismo á volta das alterações climáticas exigirmos que em Portugal chova nos meses de Verão.



Querer reduzir as alterações climáticas a simples "variabilidade" é que é populista e perigoso.
A febre mediática é sempre ridícula e desinformativa mas não podemos, só por isso, desvalorizar o tema real (que não é aquilo que os meios de comunicação divulgam).


----------



## Tonton (22 Mai 2018 às 22:40)

FJ2004 disse:


> É natural que perante isto hajam uns quantos velhos do Restelo e uns chatos que façam questões, quando essas projecções extremamente realistas e sérias são contrariadas pela realidade....



Parece-me é que aparecem demasiados imitadores do Trump por aqui, que se distinguem bem pela publicação de dados falseados e pelo seu tom provocatório similar ao do dito cujo...


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2018 às 22:54)

E como já é habitual quando se tecla sobre o AG...

Um _nick_ apressadamente registado aparece, expressa - cheio de indignação - retórica _anti-establishment_ e nunca mais vai ser visto.

Não percam os próximos episódios. Eu não vou


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2018 às 23:02)

Para a posterioridade, o compósito de hoje:


----------



## FJ2004 (22 Mai 2018 às 23:09)

Orion disse:


> Para a posterioridade, o compósito de hoje:


O AA já mudou de localização permanente para a PI? Quando mudar avise-nos


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

FJ2004 disse:


> O AA já mudou de localização permanente para a PI? Quando mudar avise-nos


Vai demorar a mudar-se amigo. Até 1 de Junho continua longe de nós


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Mai 2018 às 23:15)

FJ2004 disse:


> O AA já mudou de localização permanente para a PI? Quando mudar avise-nos


O que se passa com este tópico? Farto-me de rir com a diversidade retórica sempre que passo por aqui.


----------



## FJ2004 (22 Mai 2018 às 23:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vai demorar a mudar-se amigo. Até 1 de Junho continua longe de nós



Quando me refiro a permanente refiro-me mesmo literalmente para sempre e para a vida toda. Migrar para aqui e não sair de cá estou á espera que isso aconteça.É uma alteração climática expectavel que de certeza absoluta irá acontecer no nosso território.


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Mai 2018 às 23:26)

Malta, ja agora é a minha primeira vez neste forum , gosto muito disto da meteorologia e ja tenho algum conhecimento , não tanto como vocês ehehe , em termos de temperatura para o verão como será ? Teremos precipitação ou temperaturas acima da media ? Obrigado


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Mai 2018 às 23:34)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Malta, ja agora é a minha primeira vez neste forum , gosto muito disto da meteorologia e ja tenho algum conhecimento , não tanto como vocês ehehe , em termos de temperatura para o verão como será ? Teremos precipitação ou temperaturas acima da media ? Obrigado


Existe um tópico com previsões sazonais ou a longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2018 às 23:39)

Mudando de assunto e como os furacões estão quase aí, muito cuidado para os Azores. Somos os primeiros:







Qual Ophelia qual quê? O Gordon deste ano chega ao continente:











Para além de um _landfall_ na Mauritânia o casamento da Patty e do Oscar vai dar azo a um mega-furacão:







Paralelamente, este ano os Açores podem ser atingidos por um cat. 5, proveniente de nordeste, em rápida intensificação:


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Mai 2018 às 23:40)

The Weatherman disse:


> Existe um tópico com previsões sazonais ou a longo prazo.


ok , obrigado


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2018 às 23:47)

PedroGPRO disse:


> ok , obrigado



Para além dos tópicos do fórum  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...torms-to-hit-poland-to-italy-romania/70004928


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Mai 2018 às 23:52)

Orion disse:


> Para além dos tópicos do fórum  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...torms-to-hit-poland-to-italy-romania/70004928


Prontos , pelo que entendi , teremos uma verão não com tanto calor , um verão mais humido e com precipitação abaixo do normal certo ? Ou seja , que temperaturas medias iremos ter +/- ?


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2018 às 23:58)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Prontos , pelo que entendi , teremos uma verão não com tanto calor , um verão mais humido e com precipitação abaixo do normal certo ? Ou seja , que temperaturas medias iremos ter +/- ?



O que lá está escrito são temperaturas próximas da média (não me perguntem as médias dos vossos locais) com alguma instabilidade ocasional. Provavelmente será uma ou outra depressão ao largo como se tem hoje.

Previsões a mais de 5 dias têm uma reduzida fiabilidade, quanto mais as previsões sazonais. Destas é melhor reter a ideia global já que é impossível saber os pormenores.


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Mai 2018 às 00:06)

Orion disse:


> O que lá está escrito são temperaturas próximas da média (não me perguntem as médias dos vossos locais) com alguma instabilidade ocasional. Provavelmente será uma ou outra depressão ao largo como se tem hoje.
> 
> Previsões a mais de 5 dias têm uma reduzida fiabilidade, quanto mais as previsões sazonais. Destas é melhor reter a ideia global já que é impossível saber os pormenores.


Sim tens razão , estas instabilidades podem acontecer tão frequentemente na primavera e verão ?


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2018 às 00:23)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Sim tens razão , estas instabilidades podem acontecer tão frequentemente na primavera e verão ?



As depressões como a de hoje ocorrem mais frequentemente na primavera e outono.

No Verão o anticiclone fica muito tempo por aqui, com frequentes 'deslocações' para aí.






Para que o Verão não seja severo aí basta que o anticiclone não se fortaleça nas vossas redondezas como aconteceu, por exemplo, no ano passado:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2018 às 00:40)

Orion disse:


> Para a posterioridade, o compósito de hoje:


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Mai 2018 às 01:10)

Orion disse:


> As depressões como a de hoje ocorrem mais frequentemente na primavera e outono.
> 
> No Verão o anticiclone fica muito tempo por aqui, com frequentes 'deslocações' para aí.
> 
> ...



Daqui a uns dias ja teremos alguma informação como irá se desenvolver isso , pelo que li no site teremos um verão mais humido em Portugal mas nao é certo , é apenas uma expectativa .


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 20:11)

A imagem de satélite está interessante...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Mai 2018 às 20:29)

Acho muito interessante a dinâmica a que assistimos actualmente.
Instabilidade intercalada com períodos de estabilidade.
Não sei qual a fixação com o desejo do AA e temperaturas tórridas.
Isto nunca se está satisfeito, ou se andam a queixar que o AA está tipo emplastro e nunca mais nos deixa, como já se queixam que não há meio de se fixar na latitude habitual e puxe calor para cima do país.
O bom é que a natureza não obedece a desejos e vontades pessoais, e segue o seu curso indiferente a tudo isso.
Por mim está óptimo assim mesmo porque dispenso bem o calor e ainda bem que o AA nos abandonou desde á uns tempos para cá, mas se estivesse em cima de nós teria que aguentar na mesma porque assim é a natureza.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 17:16)

Uma DT(?) na Madeira:











---

Um furacão em transição extra-tropical:


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Uma DT(?) na Madeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabo-te a paciência para andares a espreitar especulações assim a esta distância!


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

Tonton disse:


> Gabo-te a paciência para andares a espreitar especulações assim a esta distância!



Só faço porque no CFS dá para fazer saltos de 1000h até ao período habitual dos ciclones


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 17:38)

É impressão minha ou iremos ter um aticiclone , neste caso mais uma instabilidade no tempo no dia 2 de junho , ainda nao dá para ter muita informação mas anda a rodar o atlántico perto da peninsula iberica , pelo menos é o que dá para ver pelo satelite e tambem pelo satelite do windy .


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 17:42)

Este ano o anticiclone ainda não recuperou do aquecimento da estratosfera.







Descansem, o anticiclone não foi ferido gravemente. Continua bastante saudável mas por agora está a chatear mais para oeste:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 17:43)

PedroGPRO disse:


> É impressão minha ou iremos ter um aticiclone , neste caso mais uma instabilidade no tempo no dia 2 de junho , ainda nao dá para ter muita informação mas anda a rodar o atlántico perto da peninsula iberica , pelo menos é o que dá para ver pelo satelite e tambem pelo satelite do windy .



Apenas uns reparos: anticiclone não significa instabilidade, mas se estabilidade. A esta distância é quase inútil fazer previsões meteorlógicas, a não ser que saída após saída já haja uma certa tendência (que ainda assim não significa que venha a acontecer).


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 17:43)

PedroGPRO disse:


> É impressão minha ou iremos ter um aticiclone , neste caso mais uma instabilidade no tempo no dia 2 de junho , ainda nao dá para ter muita informação mas anda a rodar o atlántico perto da peninsula iberica , pelo menos é o que dá para ver pelo satelite e tambem pelo satelite do windy .



Anticiclone ou queria dizer antes ciclone ou depressão???


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 17:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apenas uns reparos: anticiclone não significa instabilidade, mas se estabilidade. A esta distância é quase inútil fazer previsões meteorlógicas, a não ser que saída após saída já haja uma certa tendência (que ainda assim não significa que venha a acontecer).


Sim é verdade , é apenas uma especulação , obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 20:15)

Tonton disse:


> Anticiclone ou queria dizer antes ciclone ou depressão???


Se calhar uma depressão , tal  como aconteceu hoje em Portugal .


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2018 às 20:42)

@Orion, se veres algum furacão/TT no Algarve, avisa.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 13:25)

Tanto trabalho nos gráficos e representam um ciclone tropical (Mekunu) como um tornado


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 14:22)

*Climate change may lead to bigger atmospheric rivers*

*New theory finds 'traffic jams' in jet stream cause abnormal weather patterns*


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 23:37)

Versão alternativa do Eumetview da Eumetsat que já devia estar operacional há muito tempo.


----------



## Cesar (26 Mai 2018 às 14:39)

Parece que o anticiclone não quer agora nada com a Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

Ciclone Mekunu a levantar muita areia no sul/sudeste na Península Arábica. Os _haboobs_ vão ser horríveis.


----------



## Tonton (26 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que o anticiclone não quer agora nada com a Península Ibérica.



Eh, eh, foi para a terra dele que são os Açores...


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2018 às 16:57)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...ula-Arabica-causa-um-morto-e-40-desaparecidos
*Sic Noticias: *Ciclone Mekuno provoca estragos na Peninsula Arábica  Rajadas podem atingir os 180 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 17:05)

RStorm disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...ula-Arabica-causa-um-morto-e-40-desaparecidos
> *Sic Noticias: *Ciclone Mekuno provoca estragos na Peninsula Arábica  Rajadas podem atingir os 180 Km/h


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...temporada-2017-2018.9585/pagina-4#post-675728


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2018 às 17:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...temporada-2017-2018.9585/pagina-4#post-675728


Não sabia que já tinhas publicado, desculpa.
Também não sabia que havia um tópico para os ciclones, se soubesse tinha postado lá


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Mai 2018 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, alguém me consegue arranjar uma previsão +/- fiável para dia 1-4 junho para Paris? Sei que ainda estamos longe mas existe algum modelo mais previsivel?

Obrigado desde já..


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 18:54)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boa tarde, alguém me consegue arranjar uma previsão +/- fiável para dia 1-4 junho para Paris? Sei que ainda estamos longe mas existe algum modelo mais previsivel?
> 
> Obrigado desde já..



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2018.9623/pagina-42#post-675760


----------



## Marco pires (27 Mai 2018 às 20:40)

quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?

é apenas uma curiosidade


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mai 2018 às 20:44)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade


Eu estou satisfeito, por mim o Verão podia ser mais fresco em relação aos últimos anos.
Odeio calor.


----------



## Cinza (27 Mai 2018 às 20:45)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade



Para mim este tempo não podia ser melhor detesto calor, e o céu nublado está perfeito


----------



## Cesar (27 Mai 2018 às 20:59)

Os incendiários por exemplo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mai 2018 às 21:35)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade



Bom, eu gosto de tempo fresco portanto para mim está óptimo. A única reclamação que tenho é que comprei 3 pares de sandálias e ainda não pude usar nenhumas. Resultado, tive que comprar três pares de sapatilhas!


----------



## comentador (27 Mai 2018 às 21:52)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade



Estou insatisfeito. Este tempo sombrio e húmido trás muitas doenças e pragas nas culturas. Este mês tem tido poucas horas de sol e temperaturas abaixo da média e isso reflecte-se nas culturas que estão com o ciclo atrasado. Segundo as previsões, este tempo vai continuar na próxima semana, manhãs com céu encoberto no litoral oeste com chuva fraca ou chuvisco, tardes com céu nublado e trovoadas no interior e temperaturas amenas mas abaixo do normal.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade



Satisfeitíssimo! Só de pensar no verão que aí vem e que no Baixo Alentejo, mesmo que seja um verão mais fresco, é sempre sufocante, por mim o tempo não podia estar melhor!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 21:56)

Tá bom assim...não mexam mais ,até pode durar mais 4 semanas,tenho tempo de o gramar .


----------



## Tonton (27 Mai 2018 às 22:33)

Mais alguém que normalmente não suporta calor e, ainda por cima, com a sensibilidade ainda mais agravada por problemas de saúde...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2018 às 22:36)

Por mim está muito bom assim, pouco calor, as paisagens ainda verdejantes, as linhas de água ainda correm. Enfim, o oposto do ano passado.O calor irá aparecer, o ponto negativo é que podemos passar do 8 para 80, invés de um aumento gradual da temperatura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2018 às 22:39)

Eu estava mais satisfeito era se fosse chuvendo alguma coisa por aqui! Maio segue com 3.0mm de acumulado! Tudo já mais do que seco! Mês francamente mau por aqui no respeita a seca! 
Mais tarde ou mais cedo o calor virá, já que Junho , Julho e Agosto é tempo dele , e precipitação não vou contar com ela nós próximos meses! Sinceramente este tempo para quem tem crianças pequenas é complicado, dado que nem é "carne" nem é " peixe"! Boring

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2018 às 22:59)




----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2018 às 20:46)

cheias e estragos no interior norte e o IPMA? nem aviso amarelo, torna-se muito difícil não criticar o IPMA nestas situações... num local a precipitação passou dos 40mm em 1h, o que segundo os critérios do IPMA dava para aviso vermelho mas ai não condeno, mas... nem um aviso amarelito? para uma entidade oficial o IPMA falha muito


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mai 2018 às 21:55)

Uouu!! Foi realmente muita precipitação,em tão pouco tempo Felizmente correu tudo bem!

www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vila-real/alijo/interior/enxurrada-de-terra-e-pedras-deixa-vila-do-pinhao-praticamente-bloqueada-9387412.htm

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (28 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

bom, parece que estamos então todos mais ou menos satisfeitos, pelo menos em termos de temperaturas.
a respeito das culturas é possível de facto que existam atrasos ou até alguma afectação nas cultura de sequeiro, mas os entendidos que se pronunciem.


----------



## cepp1 (29 Mai 2018 às 02:00)

david 6 disse:


> cheias e estragos no interior norte e o IPMA? nem aviso amarelo, torna-se muito difícil não criticar o IPMA nestas situações... num local a precipitação passou dos 40mm em 1h, o que segundo os critérios do IPMA dava para aviso vermelho mas ai não condeno, mas... nem um aviso amarelito? para uma entidade oficial o IPMA falha muito



Houve aviso amarelo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 02:34)

cepp1 disse:


> Houve aviso amarelo



Negativo.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (29 Mai 2018 às 09:39)

Alguém também está com problemas em aceder aos registos de dias anteriores no WUnderground? Obrigado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 10:11)

cepp1 disse:


> Houve aviso amarelo



não houve


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Alguém também está com problemas em aceder aos registos de dias anteriores no WUnderground? Obrigado.


Sim. Qualquer que seja a estação selecionada, não consigo aceder aos dados de ontem.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (29 Mai 2018 às 13:13)

Thomar disse:


> Sim. Qualquer que seja a estação selecionada, não consigo aceder aos dados de ontem.


Já dei a volta à situação: indo ao modo _table _e fazendo o _download_ dos dados do próprio dia, dá para se mudar o dia através do link na barra de endereços e obter a informação dos dias anteriores. Se ajudar


----------



## bentanias (29 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que está satisfeito ou insatisfeito com as temperaturas relativamente baixas para a época, e o tempo parcialmente nublado?
> 
> é apenas uma curiosidade



eu não estou satisfeito pela simples razão que este atraso em chegar o calor vai dar origem a um verão muito seco e longo até outubro. 
vai ser mais do mesmo a nivel de incêndios infelizmente


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2018 às 17:34)

bentanias disse:


> eu não estou satisfeito pela simples razão que este atraso em chegar o calor vai dar origem a um verão muito seco e longo até outubro.
> vai ser mais do mesmo a nivel de incêndios infelizmente



O ano passado, por exemplo, o calor chegou forte bem cedo (Março / Abril) mas, mesmo assim, não se foi embora mais cedo, foi na mesma até Outubro...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Sinceramente, já podia vir algum calorzinho. 
Mal tenho conseguido vestir uns calções nestes últimos tempos.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 18:42)

eu tive de ligar o aquecedor por 2/3min hoje, tinha os pés gelados  

mas também não reclamo deste tempo, já sei o que o nosso Verão trás, se for preciso daqui a 1 mês já está a ameaçar os 40ºC, coisa comum na minha zona, é tão certo como no inverno ir aos negativos, quem gostar de minimas e máximas extremas é um bom sitio para vir morar


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2018 às 18:54)

david 6 disse:


> eu tive de ligar o aquecedor por 2/3min hoje, tinha os pés gelados
> 
> mas também não reclamo deste tempo, já sei o que o nosso Verão trás, se for preciso daqui a 1 mês já está a ameaçar os 40ºC, coisa comum na minha zona, é tão certo como no inverno ir aos negativos, quem gostar de minimas e máximas extremas é um bom sitio para vir morar


Digo o mesmo aqui da minha terra, experimenta-se tudo! Já senti e vivi muitas coisas que a meteorologia tem para dar. 
Quanto ao tempo atual, não tenho qualquer razão de queixa. Ainda há muito tempo para o calor vir e vivendo na zona que vivo, certamente que ele não vai faltar, podia era ser mais soft do que o dos últimos anos.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2018 às 19:36)

Por aqui o maio segue com anomalia positiva nas máximas, quase 2ºC. Na precipitação está com uma forte anomalia negativa, pode ser que ainda se atenue até o final do mês. O que se nota em relação aos anos anteriores é um atraso no desenvolvimento da vegetação, mas isso deve ser devido fundamentalmente ao março e abril.

Algumas cerejas ainda estão assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Por aqui as cerejas estão praticamente todas maduras, as nêsperas é que ainda estão atrasadas.


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui as cerejas estão praticamente todas maduras, as nêsperas é que ainda estão atrasadas.



por aqui? onde? é que no Fundão está tudo muito atrasado, começam a sair as mais precoces que vão quase com um mês de atraso, se bem que na encosta sul da Gardunha têm em media um avanço de quase duas semanas, como exemplo a campanha do ano passado para mim começou em 13 maio e este ano talvez no final desta semana.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Mai 2018 às 22:17)

de facto existe essa ideia que as temperaturas relativamente baixas por abril e maio a dentro e mesmo até junho, ditam a entrada de calor intenso de forma abrupta e a prolongar-se pelo outono dentro.
o inverso tambem se aplica com temperaturas altas muito cedo e o verão a acabar cedo tambem.
isto é o senso comum e muita gente pensa assim, mas creio não ter qualquer rigor cientifico, mas até poderá ter caso existam estudos que demonstrem esse comportamento da atmosfera.
penso que mais até que as temperaturas, os níveis de insolação é que estão muito abaixo do normal para o mês de maio, não sei se há estatística referente ao numero de horas de sol em cada mês do ano, mas creio nem ser necessário para comprovar que maio está muito abaixo do normal.
por outro lado e neste caso para os mais entendidos na matéria, é interessante ter uma ideia da razão pela qual o centro e até o norte da europa estão com temperaturas mais altas que nos, e a configuração atmosférica das ultimas semanas e aparentemente para continuar mais uns tempos que destoam do normal para a época.
falo da posição do anticiclone diferente do habitual para este mês, jet stream, correntes marítimas, depressões, etc.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2018 às 00:35)

Marco pires disse:


> ...
> por outro lado e neste caso para os mais entendidos na matéria, é interessante ter uma ideia da razão pela qual o centro e até o norte da europa estão com temperaturas mais altas que nos, e a configuração atmosférica das ultimas semanas e aparentemente para continuar mais uns tempos que destoam do normal para a época.
> falo da posição do anticiclone diferente do habitual para este mês, jet stream, correntes marítimas, depressões, etc.



Exemplo de máximas ontem dia 29: Alemanha  34ºC, Holanda 32ºC, Suécia 30ºC, Noruega 30ºC.... 
Muitas vezes, nem no Verão têm essas temperaturas.

Parece-me que o que tem inflluído mais nessa e na nossa situação são alterações na circulação / pressão / temperatura / humidade nos níveis altos da atmosfera.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2018 às 12:06)

Não há-de o pessoal andar danado, se até em Boumerdas está mais quentinho que cá...


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2018 às 12:43)

Tonton disse:


> Não há-de o pessoal andar danado, se até em Boumerdas está mais quentinho que cá...



Nome engraçado, Fica na Argélia! Supostamente deve ser mais quente em termos médios do que na generalidade de Portugal.


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Mai 2018 às 13:10)

Parece que até ao inicio da proxima semana vamos ter oscilações na temperatura e tempo , aguaceiros , descida de 1/2 graus ,subida 1/2 , parece me que a partir do dia 6 de junho ja começa o sol a chegar com as temperaturas a subir , mais a sul do pais .


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Mai 2018 às 13:18)

E com tudo isto, onde andas tu aquecimento Global?


----------



## bentanias (30 Mai 2018 às 14:00)

vergonhoso este tempo, nem fod* nem deixa fod*.
mas julgo que teremos um julho como nunca antes visto, com maximas bem acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2018 às 14:25)

para as pessoas que estão em desespero com este tempo, não se preocupem já sabem como o nosso Verão é, mais cedo ou mais tarde a brasa vai aparecer


----------



## blade (30 Mai 2018 às 15:13)

Nesta altura já toda a Europa teve máximas mais altas do que em portugal


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2018 às 15:20)

VimDePantufas disse:


> E com tudo isto, onde andas tu aquecimento Global?



Está na Noruega... 32ºC de Máxima em Oslo... 

Aquecimento global não significa que esteja calor em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo, significa que em termos médios a temperatura tem subido ao longo das ultimas décadas a nível global, esse facto é indesmentível.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2018 às 15:26)

david 6 disse:


> para as pessoas que estão em desespero com este tempo, não se preocupem já sabem como o nosso Verão é, mais cedo ou mais tarde a brasa vai aparecer



Ao fim de alguns anos eis que surge altura de ressuscitar este tópico: O pânico do Verão inexistente 

Isto é cíclico, quando daqui a 1 mês estivermos com 40ºC já vai estar meio País a queixar-se!


----------



## Eclipse (30 Mai 2018 às 16:35)

Estou em Oslo desde segunda e realmente tem sido uma semana de forte calor, especialmente hoje... do tipo que ainda nao se sentiu este ano em Lisboa.



Marco pires disse:


> de facto existe essa ideia que as temperaturas relativamente baixas por abril e maio a dentro e mesmo até junho, ditam a entrada de calor intenso de forma abrupta e a prolongar-se pelo outono dentro.
> o inverso tambem se aplica com temperaturas altas muito cedo e o verão a acabar cedo tambem.



Marco, acho essa teoria wishful thinking de quem quer muito uma mudança de padrao de altas / baixas temperaturas para a época. 

Ainda o ano passado tivemos uma primavera escaldante e depois... fim de verão e outono tb extremamente quente!


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2018 às 16:50)

Já esta tudo muito mal habituado, mesmo em Portugal continental só no sul é que a anomalia é ligeiramente negativa.


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Mai 2018 às 17:21)

Alemanha está enfrentar uma onda forte de calor , temperaturas a chegar aos 35 graus , ou seja , temperatura acima do normal para epoca , mas pelo que sei da previsao a longo prazo sazonal do IPMA  , Julho , Agosto e Setembro teremos temperaturas acima do normal , ou seja o calor esta prestes a chegar , a partir do dia 10 de Junho ja teremos temperaturas de primavera/verão , no sul pode chegar aos 32 graus e no norte aos 25 , digo isto porque é a partir do dia 6 que esta instabilidade e oscilação de temperatura e tempo parece acalmar ou acabar .


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Mai 2018 às 17:26)

*MAPA DA TEMPERATURA NA ALEMANHA E POLONIA , COM TEMPERATURAS A ULTRAPASSAR OS 30º . *


----------



## Marco pires (30 Mai 2018 às 22:18)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Alemanha está enfrentar uma onda forte de calor , temperaturas a chegar aos 35 graus , ou seja , temperatura acima do normal para epoca , mas pelo que sei da previsao a longo prazo sazonal do IPMA  , Julho , Agosto e Setembro teremos temperaturas acima do normal , ou seja o calor esta prestes a chegar , a partir do dia 10 de janeiro ja teremos temperaturas de primavera/verão , no sul pode chegar aos 32 graus e no norte aos 25 , digo isto porque é a partir do dia 6 que esta instabilidade e oscilação de temperatura e tempo parece acalmar ou acabar .



10 de janeiro?


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Mai 2018 às 23:43)

Marco pires disse:


> 10 de janeiro?


10 de Junho *


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 12:49)

* Oslo and Bergen set heat records *
TOPICS:BergenHeat recordsNorwayNorway TodayOslo





Sørenga in Oslo was well visited Wednesday afternoon.Phot: Berit Roald / NTB scanpix

Posted By: Victoria Garza 31. May 2018

On Wednesday afternoon, both Oslo and Bergen beat their old heat records for the month of May with 31.1 and 31.2 degrees, respectively.



It was announced in advance that Wednesday would be a very hot day all over southern Norway, and the meteorologists were wagering whether it would be Oslo or Bergen that broke the 30 degree mark first.

At 13.28, the Meteorological Institute on Twitter reported that a new warm record for May was set in Bergen, when 30.5 degrees was recorded.

By 3 pm however, there was a new update with another record from the weather measurement station at Florida, in Bergen city center.

“Florida has reached 31.2 degrees, so now we’re watching it with excitement,” said the meteorologist’s update on Twitter.

At 31.2 degrees, only 0.6 degrees remains to reach the warmest temperature ever recorded in Bergen. In July 2003 31.8 degrees was recorded.

At 17 o’clock, Oslo beat it’s previous record of 29.8 with 31.1 degrees, according to NRK.



© NTB scanpix / #*Norway Today

http://norwaytoday.info/news/oslo-bergen-set-heat-records/*


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2018 às 13:37)

Tonton disse:


> * Oslo and Bergen set heat records *
> TOPICS:BergenHeat recordsNorwayNorway TodayOslo
> 
> 
> ...



Possas, está congestionada a praia, pior que a época alta no Algarve.  Mais parece, ser uma imagem duma praia do Pólo Sul cheia de pinguins.  

Lá, vai o turismo no Algarve em queda...


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 14:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Possas, está congestionada a praia, pior que a época alta no Algarve.  Mais parece, ser uma imagem duma praia do Pólo Sul cheia de pinguins.
> 
> Lá, vai o turismo no Algarve em queda...



E aquilo não é praia a sério nem nada...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Imagem interessante de hoje. 
Duas baixas-pressões gémeas:


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagem interessante de hoje.
> Duas baixas-pressões gémeas:



A imagem de Vapor de Água ainda é mais curiosa:






Que corresponde aproximadamente a esta carta de altitude 500MB:


----------



## blade (31 Mai 2018 às 18:57)

É impressão minha ou isto começa a ficar parecido com junho de 2013
Ano sem verão


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

blade disse:


> É impressão minha ou isto começa a ficar parecido com junho de 2013
> Ano sem verão





blade disse:


> A mim não me vais ver chorar porcausa de estar acima da média de certeza!
> 
> Ganda roubalheira o ipma pôs 37ºc max para lisboa hoje e só estiveram 36
> 
> Mas pronto como vai ser 2 semanas de temperaturas acima da média não me queixo +



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/pagina-11#post-381121

Atão e os 36 graus em Lisboa no dia 24 de Junho de 2013???


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2018 às 19:29)

blade disse:


> É impressão minha ou isto começa a ficar parecido com junho de 2013
> Ano sem verão


2013?
2014 foi o último verão fresco, e um dos raríssimos desde que começou este século.


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 19:34)

E aí vem ela...


----------



## blade (31 Mai 2018 às 19:47)

Tonton disse:


> Atão e os 36 graus em Lisboa no dia 24 de Junho de 2013???


Calma eu sei bem, em Maio diziam que era ano sem verão junho coemçou fresco e depois segunda quinzena veio verão em força  e os modelos começam cada vez mais a mostrar esse padrão


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2018 às 19:58)

blade disse:


> Calma eu sei bem, em Maio diziam que era ano sem verão junho coemçou fresco e depois segunda quinzena veio verão em força  e os modelos começam cada vez mais a mostrar esse padrão


Para a semana isto já vai aquecer.


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mai 2018 às 21:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para a semana isto já vai aquecer.


ainda não é certo que assim seja, o ECMWF nem sequer preve 30ºC


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2018 às 21:20)

Conversa de treta...


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Mai 2018 às 21:45)

Tonton disse:


> A imagem de Vapor de Água ainda é mais curiosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante realmente, 2 focos de pressões  , mas pode não ser significativo ou nem fazer muita diferença na mudança de tempo , as previsões indicam que a partir do dia 6 de junho ja teremos bom tempo .


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2018 às 21:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ainda não é certo que assim seja, o ECMWF nem sequer preve 30ºC


Por mim espero que continue a não prever 30°c.


----------



## Marco pires (31 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

vitamos disse:


> Conversa de treta...



podes crer


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 22:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ainda não é certo que assim seja, o ECMWF nem sequer preve 30ºC



Sítio ideal para ir viver (nem de noite baixou de 30ºC):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2018 às 23:48)

Então pessoal, 

Mas o calor também faz parte do nosso clima, certo?Para quem gosta do mesmo, nesta altura é normal que já sinta saudades de algum calorzinho e alguma estabilidade! Estas conversas seriam ridículas se ainda tivéssemos em Fevereiro ou Março,temos tido dias que mais parece que vivemos no Reino Unido! Hoje , e ao final de cinco dias lá o sol deu um ar  da sua graça, e não soube bem a quem?! Sinto que dizer.se que se gosta de algum calor neste fórum é quase tabu! Sabe tudo bem, e tudo faz falta desde que na altura certa do ano e sem extremos! Infelizmente cada vez mais o nosso clima é feito disso mesmo! Os modelos já começam a mostrar isso mais uma vez  em relação a temperaturas altas a partir de dia 7! Vamos rapidamente passar de 8 a 80! Exactamente como aqueles vinte e três dias de precipitação consecutivos desde o final de Fevereiro nos salvaram de uma seca que já poucos acreditavam sair dela, e nessa altura muitos dos que hoje pedem um bocadinho de sol e calor, naquela altura pediam muita chuva! Por isso faço um desafio a todos , inclusive a mim próprio! QB meteorológico, e para com todos os membros deste fórum! Mal de nós se gostassem todos do amarelo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Então pessoal,
> 
> Mas o calor também faz parte do nosso clima, certo?Para quem gosta do mesmo, nesta altura é normal que já sinta saudades de algum calorzinho e alguma estabilidade! Estas conversas seriam ridículas se ainda tivéssemos em Fevereiro ou Março,temos tido dias que mais parece que vivemos no Reino Unido! Hoje , e ao final de cinco dias lá o sol deu um ar  da sua graça, e não soube bem a quem?! Sinto que dizer.se que se gosta de algum calor neste fórum é quase tabu! Sabe tudo bem, e tudo faz falta desde que na altura certa do ano e sem extremos! Infelizmente cada vez mais o nosso clima é feito disso mesmo! Os modelos já começam a mostrar isso mais uma vez  em relação a temperaturas altas a partir de dia 7! Vamos rapidamente passar de 8 a 80! Exactamente como aqueles vinte e três dias de precipitação consecutivos desde o final de Fevereiro nos salvaram de uma seca que já poucos acreditavam sair dela, e nessa altura muitos dos que hoje pedem um bocadinho de sol e calor, naquela altura pediam muita chuva! Por isso faço um desafio a todos , inclusive a mim próprio! QB meteorológico, e para com todos os membros deste fórum! Mal de nós se gostassem todos do amarelo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Mas a choradeira por temperaturas acima de 30ºC não se aguenta 

Não é calor mais que suficiente 28 ou 29??


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2018 às 00:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Então pessoal,
> 
> Mas o calor também faz parte do nosso clima, certo?Para quem gosta do mesmo, nesta altura é normal que já sinta saudades de algum calorzinho e alguma estabilidade! Estas conversas seriam ridículas se ainda tivéssemos em Fevereiro ou Março,temos tido dias que mais parece que vivemos no Reino Unido! Hoje , e ao final de cinco dias lá o sol deu um ar  da sua graça, e não soube bem a quem?! Sinto que dizer.se que se gosta de algum calor neste fórum é quase tabu! Sabe tudo bem, e tudo faz falta desde que na altura certa do ano e sem extremos! Infelizmente cada vez mais o nosso clima é feito disso mesmo! Os modelos já começam a mostrar isso mais uma vez  em relação a temperaturas altas a partir de dia 7! Vamos rapidamente passar de 8 a 80! Exactamente como aqueles vinte e três dias de precipitação consecutivos desde o final de Fevereiro nos salvaram de uma seca que já poucos acreditavam sair dela, e nessa altura muitos dos que hoje pedem um bocadinho de sol e calor, naquela altura pediam muita chuva! Por isso faço um desafio a todos , inclusive a mim próprio! QB meteorológico, e para com todos os membros deste fórum! Mal de nós se gostassem todos do amarelo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Nunca se está satisfeito com aquilo que se tem.  Eu queixava-me da seca porque era algo que seria super problemático se não fosse travada, teria consequências em tudo. Era uma coisa que ninguém sabia se chegava a ter um fim antes deste verão ou não e a cada dia que passava mais preocupava.
Agora, há lamúrias por causa de uma coisa que mesmo que demore a vir, é algo que é certa no nosso clima.  Quanto mais cedo vier, mais depressa tudo aquilo que março deu, desaparecia. Há gente mais velha do que eu a queixar-se disso que certamente já viveu anos em que isto aconteceu, sempre fez parte do nosso clima por vezes nesta altura o tempo estar assim.
Já cansa ver, constantemente queixas que os modelos não mostram 30°C em Portugal, enquanto grande parte da Europa torra. O sahara é aqui perto, sempre podem fazer uma viagem até lá para desanuviar. Parece que aqueles 6 meses de calor no ano passado, não chegaram, devia-se era estar contente por não estar a haver essa repetição, pelo menos para já.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jun 2018 às 00:55)




----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2018 às 11:20)

vitamos disse:


> Conversa de treta...



Típica deste tópico!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2018 às 11:25)

A malta está tão habituada a viver a acima da média que uma Primavera mais fresca parece uma aberração! 

Pelo menos enquanto estiver assim não há grandes incêndios...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jun 2018 às 11:44)

A lei da compensação virá...
Agosto penso que vai ser daqueles meses top!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2018 às 13:22)

Tonton disse:


> Mas a choradeira por temperaturas acima de 30ºC não se aguenta





joralentejano disse:


> Já cansa ver, constantemente queixas que os modelos não mostram 30°C em Portugal



Boa tarde malta,

Claro que sim, mas essas incoêrencias meteorológicas partem sempre do mesmo lado! Já nem devíamos ligar , tantas as vezes que esse membro já foi chamado á atenção por isso!
Eu referia.me a temperaturas amenas, próprias para altura do ano! Não estou aqui a defender ninguém,
mas sinto que quando se fala de "calor" é quase tema proibido por aqui! Não queria de todo criticar ninguém em especial, e respeito muito quem sofre com o calor no Verão! Para mim pessoalmente, é tão frustrante ter um Verão sem calor,uma Primavera sem trovoadas, como um Inverno e Outono sem precipitação e frio! Cada coisa a seu tempo Afinal o clima é feito de 4 estações, apesar de na prática já não parecer !


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2018 às 19:22)

*Para amanhã mais calor por toda a Europa:*







*"Toda a Europa foi ocupada pelo calor ... Toda? Não! Um país povoado por irredutíveis Tugas ainda resiste ao invasor. E a vida não é nada fácil para as guarnições de legioos veraneantes nos campos fortificados de Olisippo, Portus Cale, Bracara Augusta e Ossonoba ..."*


----------



## dvieira (2 Jun 2018 às 18:44)

Nestas últimas saídas parece querer continuar o tempo fresco e com alguma chuva. Este ano está a ser completamente o oposto ao do ano passado a partir de Março. Eu não sou especialista neste assunto mas será que tem alguma coisa a haver com a inversão do polos numa noticia saiu a alguns meses.


----------



## grandeurso (2 Jun 2018 às 20:37)

As pessoas com quem privo que ainda defendem o Bruno de Carvalho, são individuos que a nível político sendo de esquerda ou direita têm preferências por líderes fortes e autoritários. Sinceramente começo a ver um padrão a nível mental das escolhas de certos indivíduos. Da mesma maneira que se exalta Putin ou Trump por serem autoritários, aparentando sempre serem senhores das suas decisões e tudo o que fazem é em prol do país, infelizmente no futebol é a mesma coisa. Eu sou Sportinguista e neste momento não me importava que o meu clube fosse desta para melhor se isso implicar a saída do ser mais asqueroso que apareceu no futebol português que me lembro. É depois de ver o lunático do Pinto da Costa a dizer que queria ver Lisboa a arder e ter passado o Vale e Azevedo pelo Benfica é obra ter um dirigente do meu clube ainda mais nojento como indivíduo. Este é o meu desabafo, fico por aqui e não irei responder a respostas incendiárias. Como qualquer líder déspota a culpa é sempre dos outros, criar um inimigo comum ao qual temos de lutar. Hoje o é o CM, amanhã o Benfica, depois são todos juntos. Avante camarada até ao fim todos juntos...


----------



## grandeurso (2 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Para mim, em Agosto, era temperatura do ar a 28/29 graus e aguinha do mar algarvio a 25.. Isso é que era...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jun 2018 às 20:49)

grandeurso disse:


> As pessoas com quem privo que ainda defendem o Bruno de Carvalho, são individuos que a nível político sendo de esquerda ou direita têm preferências por líderes fortes e autoritários. Sinceramente começo a ver um padrão a nível mental das escolhas de certos indivíduos. Da mesma maneira que se exalta Putin ou Trump por serem autoritários, aparentando sempre serem senhores das suas decisões e tudo o que fazem é em prol do país, infelizmente no futebol é a mesma coisa. Eu sou Sportinguista e neste momento não me importava que o meu clube fosse desta para melhor se isso implicar a saída do ser mais asqueroso que apareceu no futebol português que me lembro. É depois de ver o lunático do Pinto da Costa a dizer que queria ver Lisboa a arder e ter passado o Vale e Azevedo pelo Benfica é obra ter um dirigente do meu clube ainda mais nojento como indivíduo. Este é o meu desabafo, fico por aqui e não irei responder a respostas incendiárias. Como qualquer líder déspota a culpa é sempre dos outros, criar um inimigo comum ao qual temos de lutar. Hoje o é o CM, amanhã o Benfica, depois são todos juntos. Avante camarada até ao fim todos juntos...



Julgo que querias publicar isto na secção de desporto, certo?


----------



## grandeurso (2 Jun 2018 às 20:57)

Passei a tarde toda a tentar publicar isto na seção de desporto e nunca consegui... Ficava sempre a ligar ao servidor e desisti... Quando fui publicar num tópico de metereologia saiu este post. Quando tento apagar não consigo... Enfim, o tapatalk está como o meu Sporting... Peço desculpa... 





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Julgo que querias publicar isto na secção de desporto, certo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jun 2018 às 21:02)

grandeurso disse:


> Passei a tarde toda a tentar publicar isto na seção de desporto e nunca consegui... Ficava sempre a ligar ao servidor e desisti... Quando fui publicar num tópico de metereologia saiu este post. Quando tento apagar não consigo... Enfim, o tapatalk está como o meu Sporting... Peço desculpa...



Ora essa! Nada a desculpar. Tenta pedir a um moderador para colocar lá.
Eu não me ajeito com o Tapatalk. Uso o browser.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jun 2018 às 21:03)

Se calhar ainda não tens posts suficientes para publicar naquela secção. Penso ter lido que havia um número mínimo de posts.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

dvieira disse:


> Nestas últimas saídas parece querer continuar o tempo fresco e com alguma chuva. Este ano está a ser completamente o oposto ao do ano passado a partir de Março. Eu não sou especialista neste assunto mas será que tem alguma coisa a haver com a inversão do polos numa noticia saiu a alguns meses.



Inverção dos pólos magnéticos? Isso nada tem a haver com o clima acho eu. Os pólos não levariam com os raios solares na vertical e o equador com eles na horizontal, não.
Acho que isto tem a haver com um mergulho de ar frio aqui nas nossas longitudes compensado a leste por uma subida de ar quente em latitude.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2018 às 22:10)

dvieira disse:


> ...mas será que tem alguma coisa a haver com a inversão do polos numa noticia saiu a alguns meses.


Não, não tem a ver com a inversão dos pólos...Senão estávamos debaixo de gelo se o pólo norte passasse a pólo sul. 

Esta situação tem a ver com a normalidade. Situações destas são típicas da primavera, não das primaveras dos últimos anos - nos últimos 20 anos a primavera, na maior parte dos anos, tem sido marcada por algumas ondas de calor e menor precipitação. A memória atraiçoa-nos.
Situações de frio primaveril não são assim raras como se pensa. Situações de chuva também não.
O que temos de momento é um prolongar de tempo fresco e ligeiramente húmido - já tivemos meses de maio bem húmidos, com muita precipitação e frescos.
Este mês de junho começa também com alguma precipitação e com a temperatura um pouco abaixo do normal, mas para compensar será que teremos depois tempo seco e calor? Veremos...


----------



## Norther (2 Jun 2018 às 22:28)

De lembrar que a 3 anos atrás Maio foi fresco e húmido, as pistas na Torre ainda reabriram um fim de semana, em Julho ainda caminhei em mantos de neve, normal isto, mas para as culturas e fruta  esta atrazar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jun 2018 às 22:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não, não tem a ver com a inversão dos pólos...Senão estávamos debaixo de gelo se o pólo norte passasse a pólo sul.
> 
> 
> Esta situação tem a ver com a normalidade. Situações destas são típicas da primavera, não das primaveras dos últimos anos - nos últimos 20 anos a primavera, na maior parte dos anos, tem sido marcada por algumas ondas de calor e menor precipitação. A memória atraiçoa-nos.
> ...



Em 2013 ocorreram grandes nevões na Serra da Estrela durante a primavera inteira (dias de neve em junho). O calor só veio mesmo (e em força) com o solstício. No ano seguinte 8 de junho de 2014. fui fazer descida do rio Tejo de Constância até Vila Nova da Barquinha, apanhei uma molha e um resfriado, tomei logo um antigripal (desaconselhado diz-se).


----------



## comentador (2 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Nas previsões que já li para o mês de Junho irá ser mais outro mês atípico com temperaturas abaixo do normal e precipitação acima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2018 às 23:00)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Em 2013 ocorreram grandes nevões na Serra da Estrela durante a primavera inteira (dias de neve em junho). O calor só veio mesmo (e em força) com o solstício. No ano seguinte 8 de junho de 2014. fui fazer descida do rio Tejo de Constância até Vila Nova da Barquinha, apanhei uma molha e um resfriado, tomei logo um antigripal (desaconselhado diz-se).



Estranho, o antigripal a mim faz milagres ainda no início do mês de Maio apanhei uma, só com o Cêgripe é que melhorou. Às vezes, vê-se com cada estudo da DECO que é mais publicidade do que qualquer defesa do consumidor.  Aliás, todos os medicamentos têm contra-indicações e quando vou comprar à farmácia, o farmacêutico pergunta sempre se tenho algum problema.


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2018 às 23:46)

Maio...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jun 2018 às 00:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, o antigripal a mim faz milagres ainda no início do mês de Maio apanhei uma, só com o Cêgripe é que melhorou. Às vezes, vê-se com cada estudo da DECO que é mais publicidade do que qualquer defesa do consumidor.  Aliás, todos os medicamentos têm contra-indicações e quando vou comprar à farmácia, o farmacêutico pergunta sempre se tenho algum problema.



A mim também me passa logo.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jun 2018 às 02:28)

Amigos , o calor ainda está para vir , mas em termos de condições normais , estamos a ter temperaturas abaixo do normal , o que me espanta é que o IPMA na previsão de longo prazo diz nas semanas de 04/06 a 10/06 não é possivel identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo , nao consigo perceber , se estamos a ter precipitação acima do normal para epoca que estamos , deviam de mencionar , atenção que falo nas semanas que menciono em cima , nao da imagem do 3º trimestre julho,agosto e setembro .


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jun 2018 às 09:01)

E a chuva não para..primavera mais chuvosa de sempre não? ou anda lá perto?


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2018 às 10:53)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Amigos , o calor ainda está para vir , mas em termos de condições normais , estamos a ter temperaturas abaixo do normal , o que me espanta é que o IPMA na previsão de longo prazo diz nas semanas de 04/06 a 10/06 não é possivel identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo , nao consigo perceber , se estamos a ter precipitação acima do normal para epoca que estamos , deviam de mencionar , atenção que falo nas semanas que menciono em cima , nao da imagem do 3º trimestre julho,agosto e setembro .



Não me parece que a precipitação esteja acima da média normal para estes meses, nem a temperatura abaixo (nós é que estamos mal habituados com os últimos anos muito mais quentes que o normal).

O sinal estatisticamente significativo é sempre para o período da previsão, independentemente do que estiver a ocorrer no momento!
Quer dizer que não foi possível confirmar nenhuma tendência inequívoca a nível dos modelos.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

cepp1 disse:


> E a chuva não para..primavera mais chuvosa de sempre não? ou anda lá perto?


Sinceramente lembro-me de primaveras bem mais chuvosas que esta. Mas quando saírem os respectivos relatórios veremos.


----------



## comentador (3 Jun 2018 às 13:39)

Mal habituados?!?!?! Estamos em Junho o normal é vir tempo mais quente, lá pode vir um dia ou outro mais fresco e até com precipitação como já tem feito, mas quantos dias vamos já com este tempo sombrio, fresco e húmido? Acham isto normal para a época em que estamos? No final da Primavera?!?!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jun 2018 às 13:43)

Toda esta discussão só me faz lembrar esta música...


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2018 às 13:48)

comentador disse:


> Mal habituados?!?!?! Estamos em Junho o normal é vir tempo mais quente, lá pode vir um dia ou outro mais fresco e até com precipitação como já tem feito, mas quantos dias vamos já com este tempo sombrio, fresco e húmido? Acham isto normal para a época em que estamos? No final da Primavera?!?!



Ainda estamos só em dia *3* *de Junho*, é cedo para generalizações para o mês...
Mal habituados, porque o calor normal (médias de longo tempo), é muito abaixo do que esteve nos últimos anos.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2018 às 13:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Toda esta discussão só me faz lembrar esta música...



Eu bem tento combater esta mentalidade "queixinhas" da maioria dos Tugas, mas parece que é uma batalha perdida...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2018 às 14:10)

Esta discussão tem tanta lógica, como a discussão que havia neste tópico em Janeiro e Fevereiro que vinha aí o deserto e nunca mais ia chover. 

O contexto é o mesmo, o panorama é que é diferente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jun 2018 às 14:14)

Sinceramente já cansa de tanto queixume. De que vale queixarmo-nos de algo que não nos é possível mudar? É assim que é, é assim que tem de ser. "Ah e tal mas nesta altura já costumam estar 25ºC e sol." A meteorologia é algo muito dinâmico e não está ao nosso alcance determinar se faz chuva ou se faz Sol, se estão 15 ou 40ºC. As normais climatológicas são médias de valor obtidos durante 30 ou mais anos. *Médias*. Por alguma razão são precisos pelo menos 30 anos para se fazer uma normal climatológica, precisamente porque este campo da ciência é tão dinâmico, tão imprevisível, pode ter tantos desvios. Para concluir, prefiro muito mais um desvio mais invernal do que um desvio tórrido, sobretudo tendo em conta o passado recente onde muita gente perdeu a vida, perdeu bens, teve enormes prejuízos devido a condições meteorológicas extremas (para não falar do deficiente ordenamento da floresta).


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jun 2018 às 15:50)

Tonton disse:


> Não me parece que a precipitação esteja acima da média normal para estes meses, nem a temperatura abaixo (nós é que estamos mal habituados com os últimos anos muito mais quentes que o normal).
> 
> O sinal estatisticamente significativo é sempre para o período da previsão, independentemente do que estiver a ocorrer no momento!
> Quer dizer que não foi possível confirmar nenhuma tendência inequívoca a nível dos modelos.


Sim tens razão , em termos de precipitação nao está acima do normal , estamos a ter um tempo humido , frio , aguaceiros e nublado , anos anteriores em Maio ja estava calor , apenas acho estranho o IPMA nao dizer nada sobre o tempo estar assim, ou seja para eles é normal em pleno 3 de junho ainda estar um tempo humido , frio , nublado e aguaceiros ? só me espanta eles nao dizerem nada , nao me digam que é ainda da ciclogénese DANA ...


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2018 às 16:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Sim tens razão , em termos de precipitação nao está acima do normal , estamos a ter um tempo humido , frio , aguaceiros e nublado , anos anteriores em Maio ja estava calor , apenas acho estranho o IPMA nao dizer nada sobre o tempo estar assim, ou seja para eles é normal em pleno 3 de junho ainda estar um tempo humido , frio , nublado e aguaceiros ? só me espanta eles nao dizerem nada , nao me digam que é ainda da ciclogénese DANA ...



O que eles iriam dizer? Emitir um comunicado a dizer que o tempo está supostamente mais frio que o normal? Se calhar um aviso já agora..

Sinceramente

Já agora SIM é normal! Lembro-me de muitos anos sim... Agora só falta dizer, por exemplo, que até as orvalhadas de S.João são uma anormalidade...


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2018 às 16:18)

vitamos disse:


> O que eles iriam dizer? Emitir um comunicado a dizer que o tempo está supostamente mais frio que o normal? Se calhar um aviso já agora..
> 
> Sinceramente



Qualquer coisa como:

IPMA - AVISO DE PÂNICO

Alerta-se para a patetice da malta que acha que está muito frio e chuva, e que o tempo de praia já devia ter chegado e nunca mais vai chegar!
O DRAMA !!!  O HORROR!!!


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jun 2018 às 16:26)

vitamos disse:


> O que eles iriam dizer? Emitir um comunicado a dizer que o tempo está supostamente mais frio que o normal? Se calhar um aviso já agora..
> 
> Sinceramente
> 
> Já agora SIM é normal! Lembro-me de muitos anos sim... Agora só falta dizer, por exemplo, que até as orvalhadas de S.João são uma anormalidade...


Não , nao é isso que estou a dizer , nao estou a dizer para eles fazerem um comunicado, ate porque isto nao é algo de outro mundo , se muitos meteorologistas tem a decência de dizer que alguns paises as temperaturas estao altas devido a nao sei quê , porque nao falam de portugal ? se me vierem dizer que é normal as temperaturas estarem assim ? acho que nao , até porque antigamente era tudo certinho , as 4 estações correspondiam exatamente ao que era , e agora temos uma primavera com mais humidade , mais atipica para a estaçao de ano a que estamos ,a malta aqui que nao esta a compreender o que estou a dizer, eu nao estou a dizer que quero o calor ou bla bla, até porque estavamos numa seca enorme e sem duvida que isto é bom e a mim nao tem qualquer problema , agora lembro me de há 3 anos atras , em Maio ja estava 30 graus , mas sim muita coisa muda , mas ja agora quero saber o relatorio do IPMA de Maio e tambem a previsao de longo prazo do IPMA atualizado .


----------



## Tonton (3 Jun 2018 às 16:31)

PedroGPRO disse:


> ...se muitos meteorologistas tem a decência de dizer que alguns paises as temperaturas estao altas devido a nao sei quê , porque nao falam de portugal ?...



Os meteorologistas falam porque o calor pode ser perigoso para a saúde e, muitas vezes, até têm que emitir avisos à população.
Este tempo que temos tido, que eu saiba, não faz mal a ninguém...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2018 às 16:33)

Tonton disse:


> Qualquer coisa como:
> 
> IPMA - AVISO DE PÂNICO
> 
> ...


Até é estranho acharem que isto é anormal quando em 2016, Abril e Maio foram extremamente chuvosos. Aqui na minha zona, por exemplo, ambos tiveram um acumulado total superior a 100mm e foram bastante frescos. Tal como já disse, há certamente gente aqui a queixar-se mas mais velha que eu e que já presenciou anos assim ou até piores porque já me falaram num ano em que até ao final de junho, a chuva sempre marcou presença e não foi assim em forma de restos como tem estado a ser.
Pelo menos, as pessoas mais velhas sempre me disseram que até ao S. João é normal ser assim em grande parte dos anos e realmente já presenciei isso muitas vezes. A minha terra comemora o S. João e já houve anos em que estava exatamente este tempo, ou até com trovoadas e nunca deixou de haver verão por isso.
Para mim, anormal foi  aquilo que se passou no ano passado.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jun 2018 às 16:35)

Só quero que fique aqui explicito que nao há mal nenhum o tempo estar assim e nao estou a pedir calor , apenas em termos graficos e estatisticos é anormal para a epoca que estamos , mais nada , agora quem está com vontade que o calor venha, com certeza que teremos dias com bastante calor .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jun 2018 às 16:45)

Tonton disse:


> Este tempo que temos tido, que eu saiba, não faz mal a ninguém...



Faz um bocado mal à saúde mental de quem tem que ler certas coisas, na verdade.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jun 2018 às 16:47)

Já passei alguns aniversários (e eu faço anos precisamente daqui a um mês, a 3 de Julho) com temperaturas bem frescas e com chuvinha com fartura.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2018 às 16:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já passei alguns aniversários (e eu faço anos precisamente daqui a um mês, a 3 de Julho) com temperaturas bem frescas e com chuvinha com fartura.


Fazemos anos no mesmo dia, há 4 anos por exemplo o meu aniversário foi passado com chuva e trovoada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jun 2018 às 17:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fazemos anos no mesmo dia, há 4 anos por exemplo o meu aniversário foi passado com chuva e trovoada.



Exacto! Eu distraí-me porque tinha gente em casa. Como estava um pouco abafado tinha tudo aberto para as varandas e quando dei por ela estava tudo molhado dentro de casa!
E lembro-me de um ano em que julgo ainda andava na primária (terá sido entre 86 e 89, pelas minhas contas) em que não só choveu imenso como estava frio. Frio do género de os adultos presentes na festa estarem de casaco.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2018 às 17:16)

As primaveras (março, abril e maio) mais chuvosas das últimas duas décadas foram as de 2001, 2000, 2016 e 2013.
Desde que o IPMA tem registos: 1936, 1956 e 1946.
Aqui em Bragança esta Primavera ficou com um valor de precipitação próximo ao de 2001. Aguardo o relatório da Primavera para se conhecer a real dimensão dos quantitativos de precipitação deste ano.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

por mim não mexia mais, era temperaturas destas ou um pouco mais mas não muito no pico do verão.
e a respeito do seu nublado, a mim ao contrário de muita gente não causa aborrecimento ou melancolia, gosto bastante e é muito agradável.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

A velha história dos fãs de calor vs fãs de tempo ameno


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2018 às 21:26)

Para onde foi o aquecimento global? Se calhar para outras partes do globo.


(atenção para a média):






---


----------



## comentador (3 Jun 2018 às 22:27)

A temperatura abaixo do normal nesta altura referir-me neste caso ao Baixo Alentejo. Estamos com menos 7 a 10 graus relativamente à temperatura máxima para a região. É a realidade, e quem comprova isso são as culturas e a vegetação da região que está com o ciclo bastante atrasado e algumas até com doenças e pragas devido a esta humidade e tempo frio. Está aqui em causa a produção de frutas e outras culturas como cereais. O trigo por exemplo enche melhor o grão com o tempo mais quente e seco e este ano o grão está falido devido ao frio. Outro aspecto desta atipicidade do tempo tem a ver com as pragas de insectos que atacam o gado, sobretudo vacas, ovelhas e cabras, como a mosca do gado, carraças, etc. Isto meus senhores sabem qual é a implicação deste tempo?! É irmos consumir as frutas, carnes, cereais, etc. mais envenenados, sim porque na agricultura e pecuária aumentam as aplicações de pesticidas para as culturas resistirem ao frio, fungos e outras pragas que surgem com o tempo húmido.

Nem é só a seca ou a muita chuva que prejudica a agricultura são mais factores, como a insolação, os ventos, a humidade do ar, e temperatura. 

É claro que estamos só a 3 de Junho mas as previsões para a próxima semana apontam para a continuação de tempo húmido e temperatura abaixo do normal, são muitos dias seguidos com este tempo assim, este é o maior problema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2018 às 22:32)

comentador disse:


> A temperatura abaixo do normal nesta altura referir-me neste caso ao Baixo Alentejo. Estamos com menos 7 a 10 graus relativamente à temperatura máxima para a região. É a realidade, e quem comprova isso são as culturas e a vegetação da região que está com o ciclo bastante atrasado e algumas até com doenças e pragas devido a esta humidade e tempo frio. Está aqui em causa a produção de frutas e outras culturas como cereais. O trigo por exemplo enche melhor o grão com o tempo mais quente e seco e este ano o grão está falido devido ao frio. Outro aspecto desta atipicidade do tempo tem a ver com as pragas de insectos que atacam o gado, sobretudo vacas, ovelhas e cabras, como a mosca do gado, carraças, etc. Isto meus senhores sabem qual é a implicação deste tempo?! É irmos consumir as frutas, carnes, cereais, etc. mais envenenados, sim porque na agricultura e pecuária aumentam as aplicações de pesticidas para as culturas resistirem ao frio, fungos e outras pragas que surgem com o tempo húmido.
> 
> Nem é só a seca ou a muita chuva que prejudica a agricultura são mais factores, como a insolação, os ventos, a humidade do ar, e temperatura.
> 
> É claro que estamos só a 3 de Junho mas as previsões para a próxima semana apontam para a continuação de tempo húmido e temperatura abaixo do normal, são muitos dias seguidos com este tempo assim, este é o maior problema.


Sim é verdade, aqui a minha fruta está a ir toda embora... demasiada humidade e pouco calor. E eu nunca vi um ataque de pulgões como este ano aos citrinos e macieiras!


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jun 2018 às 23:31)

comentador disse:


> A temperatura abaixo do normal nesta altura referir-me neste caso ao Baixo Alentejo. Estamos com menos 7 a 10 graus relativamente à temperatura máxima para a região. É a realidade, e quem comprova isso são as culturas e a vegetação da região que está com o ciclo bastante atrasado e algumas até com doenças e pragas devido a esta humidade e tempo frio. Está aqui em causa a produção de frutas e outras culturas como cereais. O trigo por exemplo enche melhor o grão com o tempo mais quente e seco e este ano o grão está falido devido ao frio. Outro aspecto desta atipicidade do tempo tem a ver com as pragas de insectos que atacam o gado, sobretudo vacas, ovelhas e cabras, como a mosca do gado, carraças, etc. Isto meus senhores sabem qual é a implicação deste tempo?! É irmos consumir as frutas, carnes, cereais, etc. mais envenenados, sim porque na agricultura e pecuária aumentam as aplicações de pesticidas para as culturas resistirem ao frio, fungos e outras pragas que surgem com o tempo húmido.
> 
> Nem é só a seca ou a muita chuva que prejudica a agricultura são mais factores, como a insolação, os ventos, a humidade do ar, e temperatura.
> 
> É claro que estamos só a 3 de Junho mas as previsões para a próxima semana apontam para a continuação de tempo húmido e temperatura abaixo do normal, são muitos dias seguidos com este tempo assim, este é o maior problema.


Exatamente , é disso que falo , eu nao falo em termos de preferências, se prefiro o frio ou calor , apesar que pessoalmente prefiro o calor , mas em termos de temperatura para epoca as temperaturas estão abaixo do normal e tem estado dias muito humidos e o tempo um pouco frio , há frutas que precisam de calor , acho que devemos ter tudo de um pouco, frio e calor , mas tivemos um mês de março e abril muito chuvoso depois da seca , e agora em vésperas de verão está um tempo humido e as previsões indicam que pelo menos até ao dia 16 continuem assim .


----------



## bentanias (4 Jun 2018 às 01:10)

estou neste momento com o aquecedor ligado. sim estamos a 4 de junho.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jun 2018 às 02:13)

comentador disse:


> A temperatura abaixo do normal nesta altura referir-me neste caso ao Baixo Alentejo. Estamos com menos 7 a 10 graus relativamente à temperatura máxima para a região. É a realidade, e quem comprova isso são as culturas e a vegetação da região que está com o ciclo bastante atrasado e algumas até com doenças e pragas devido a esta humidade e tempo frio. Está aqui em causa a produção de frutas e outras culturas como cereais. O trigo por exemplo enche melhor o grão com o tempo mais quente e seco e este ano o grão está falido devido ao frio. Outro aspecto desta atipicidade do tempo tem a ver com as pragas de insectos que atacam o gado, sobretudo vacas, ovelhas e cabras, como a mosca do gado, carraças, etc. Isto meus senhores sabem qual é a implicação deste tempo?! É irmos consumir as frutas, carnes, cereais, etc. mais envenenados, sim porque na agricultura e pecuária aumentam as aplicações de pesticidas para as culturas resistirem ao frio, fungos e outras pragas que surgem com o tempo húmido.
> 
> Nem é só a seca ou a muita chuva que prejudica a agricultura são mais factores, como a insolação, os ventos, a humidade do ar, e temperatura.
> 
> É claro que estamos só a 3 de Junho mas as previsões para a próxima semana apontam para a continuação de tempo húmido e temperatura abaixo do normal, são muitos dias seguidos com este tempo assim, este é o maior problema.


Este é que é o maior problema. O pessoal pensa que calor é mau e tal mas não é bem assim.


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Jun 2018 às 02:58)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Este é que é o maior problema. O pessoal pensa que calor é mau e tal mas não é bem assim.


Concordo , acho que deviamos ter calor e frio , mas ambos nas suas respectivas estações , nao faz mal nenhum ter 2 dias ou 3 dias seguidos de chuva no verão e 2,3 dias seguidos de calor no verão , muita coisa está a mudar em termos de clima , aquecimento global ? não sei ! se é normal o tempo estar assim ? até pode ser , apenas estou a dar minha opinião , certo dia em uma noticia dizia um meteorologista que estas mudanças e tempestades/furacões poderia ser do aquecimento global , porque ele tras consequencias para o clima , acho que poderá ter razão.


----------



## rozzo (4 Jun 2018 às 10:18)

Acho que para comprovar a normalidade da situação, basta ver o histórico do fórum, para comprovar como é normal TODOS OS ANOS, sejam eles quentes ou frios, esta discussão surgir... 

Sim de momento estamos com temperaturas abaixo da média, mas médias são mesmo isso, feitas em balanço entre dias acima ou abaixo da média, naturalmente com mais variabilidade nos meses de inverno. Mas não há qualquer dúvida que as primaveras e verões recentes criaram uma certa habituação que leva a que temperaturas na média pareçam frio, e temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média pareçam gélidas e muito anormais. É natural essa percepção, mas.. Nada como olhar para séries das anomalias diárias e perceber isso. 

Pode-se ainda discutir se na realidade hoje em dia o normal é uma primavera moderada como esta, com valores a rondar a média, ou se primaveras como as do ano passado, quentes e secas. Se calhar daqui a uns anos chegamos até à conclusão que esse é o novo "normal" e que estas condições passam de facto infelizmente a ser anormais, mas até lá, faltam muitos anos para isso se comprovar como significativo. Até lá, e correctamente, as normais 1981-2010 podem, e devem, ser a referência das condições padrão. 

Só uma nota final... Por favor não venham com essa falácia do "antigamente as 4 estações eram certinhas e acontecia tudo como deve acontecer". Isso é completamente disparatado. Não estou a negar que a variabilidade e ocorrência de extremos esteja a aumentar. 
Mas entre estar gradualmente a aumentar... E acreditar que há muitas décadas atrás não havia oscilações enormes e normais às escalas intra e inter-anuais... Isso é completamente disparatado, e infelizmente é das coisas que as pessoas mais gostam de apregoar... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (4 Jun 2018 às 12:07)

Concordo Rozzo, pela minha região as pessoas também têm essa mania do " antigamente é que era certinho as estações" e grande parte delas nem passaram por lá. Já o meu avó também o dizia, mas também dizia, que havia anos, em que ocorria queda de neve na encosta em Maio, que havia anos mais secos que outros... Podia era não ser tão ocorrentes e drásticas como agora.


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Jun 2018 às 16:22)

Parece que vamos ter calor até Outubro como aconteceu no ano passado e teremos calor mas o Norte do pais será o mais quente , Centro e Sul poderá notar-se mais secura por causa da baixa precipitação , segundo as previsões para este Verão.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/614402


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (4 Jun 2018 às 16:39)

Em relação à ideia criada de que antigamente havia 4 estações bem definidas (o que é isso?), remato o que Rozzo escreveu e que eu subscrevo na integra, que hoje em dia, temos ao nosso dispor imensas ferramentas para acompanhar os fenómenos meteorológicos, melhor ainda, ferramentas para registar e analisar estes fenómenos que antes não existiam, e os que existiam nada se comparam com a capacidade dos atuais. Portanto, quando ouvimos os nossos avós dizerem que antigamente os invernos eram mais frios do que os atuais, a base de comparação que eles usam tem a ver com a sensação de conforto perante uma adversidade meteorológica. Antigamente, as casas (muitas delas só com telhado) eram imensamente mais desconfortáveis do que as atuais, pelo que, o desconforto causado pelas baixas temperaturas (ou altas) eram mais sentidas do que atualmente. Factualmente temos a década de 50 como um período em que Portugal conheceu extremos negativos, que de certa maneira, corrobora com a ideia que outrora, Portugal teve invernos muitos mais frios que os atuais. Inferir que a partir da década de 50, os invernos ficaram menos frios por causa do Homem pode ser um pouco precipitado, acho eu. Porque não pensar que, a partir da década de 50, os invernos tenderam para a média dos últimos 500 anos?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2018 às 17:05)

Marco pires disse:


> por mim não mexia mais, era temperaturas destas ou um pouco mais mas não muito no pico do verão.
> e a respeito do seu nublado, a mim ao contrário de muita gente não causa aborrecimento ou melancolia, gosto bastante e é muito agradável.



Existe sempre essa possibilidade


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2018 às 17:05)

Outubro.Vermelho disse:


> Porque não pensar que, a partir da década de 50, os invernos tenderam para a média dos últimos 500 anos?



40.78N ‎73.94W

2 furacões idênticos (vamos supor um cat. 3) na mesma localidade teriam consequências totalmente diferentes agora e há 150 anos atrás.

Apesar de ser relevante contextualizar as mudanças meteorológico-climáticas, essa diluição temporal é contraproducente.

Para (novamente) criticar a linha de pensamento uso esta recorrente analogia  Mas qual é o problema de haver um _tsunami_ de 15 metros em Lisboa? Já ocorreram no passado e estamos todos aqui.


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Jun 2018 às 17:06)




----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Jun 2018 às 17:21)

E as temperaturas também vão baixar. "De hoje até quarta-feira [o mau tempo] tem origem numa zona depressionária a norte da Península Ibérica e a partir de quinta-feira a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria vai fazer com que as temperaturas desçam" disse Patrícia Gomes, meteorologista do IPMA, ao Diário de Notícias.
"Estamos na primavera e é habitual a ocorrência de trovoadas, aguaceiros e granizo", refere a especialista, que recorda que, em 2013, houve queda de neve na Serra da Estrela exatamente nesta altura.
Apesar deste ‘sobe e desce’ de temperaturas os meteorologistas não descartam a hipótese de haver uma vaga de calor ainda em junho.


----------



## bentanias (4 Jun 2018 às 18:35)

acho que os incendiários estão a pensar em pedir um subsidio ao estado pois este tempo esta a estragar o negócio


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2018 às 20:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Parece que vamos ter calor até Outubro como aconteceu no ano passado e teremos calor mas o Norte do pais será o mais quente , Centro e Sul poderá notar-se mais secura por causa da baixa precipitação , segundo as previsões para este Verão.
> https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/614402



Que raio, mas agora todos as semanas, aparecem os peritos da coisa. Há 2 meses, que todas as semanas saem notícias dos "peritos" sobre as regiões melhores para pegar fogo e arder. Dizia, um palavrão mas contenho-me...

Este ano, os peritos querem ver arder o resto, com peritos destes, os incendiários já sabem como fazer e aonde fazer.

A mim, não me preocupa este tempo ameno, preocupa-me isso sim, dizerem que o Algarve vai arder isso sim, devia ser investigado e bem, antes que aconteça...


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Jun 2018 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que raio, mas agora todos as semanas, aparecem os peritos da coisa. Há 2 meses, que todas as semanas saem notícias dos "peritos" sobre as regiões melhores para pegar fogo e arder. Dizia, um palavrão mas contenho-me...
> 
> Este ano, os peritos querem ver arder o resto, com peritos destes, os incendiários já sabem como fazer e aonde fazer.
> 
> A mim, não me preocupa este tempo ameno, preocupa-me isso sim, dizerem que o Algarve vai arder isso sim, devia ser investigado e bem, antes que aconteça...


Nem mais , agora há peritos em tudo , falar é facil , mas fazer já é mais complicado , deviam era de se preocupar em não voltar acontecer as tragédias do ano passado , isso sim e espero que nao aconteça , mas com a justiça que temos é complicado , apanham os incendiarios e passado 1 mês ja os metem cá fora em liberdade ... inacreditavel


----------



## Marco pires (4 Jun 2018 às 22:26)

uma coisa é certa, mesmo para quem não gosta deste tipo de tempo que temos tido (não é o meu caso, adoro), ninguém pode negar que é do melhor para não ocorrerem incêndios, penso que no ano passado por esta altura, o numero de fogos e area ardida era substancialmente maior, já que até ao momento poucos ou nenhuns foram os fogos florestais, e ainda bem.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jun 2018 às 23:04)

Este ano já morreram 6 pessoas, por queimas e queimadas descontroladas, e nem se verificavam os 3 trintas: %hr<30%, t>30C, v>30km/h. Enfim, isto para dizer que todo o cuidado é pouco e que para haver catástrofes basta 1 dia, estar no sítio e hora errados (Jun e out 2017).

Quanto ao tempo que se tem feito sentir é que vai perdurar mais algum tempo, para mim é bastante confortável este fresco. Mas há outros aspectos que já foram abordados aqui, por exemplo, a agricultura: Eu já pela 3a vez que volto a plantar melancias e meloas, pois com mínimas abaixo de 10 graus, máximas abaixo de 20 graus, granizo e aguaceiros moderados nas últimas 2 semanas, não dão quaisquer hipóteses! E é que já não há mais plantas à venda.. Ainda bem que é apenas um hobbie, caso contrário estava em sérias dificuldades!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2018 às 23:05)

O especialista vai "falar"!

Prontos...é assim.
Depois de meses e meses de calor e secura, a variabilidade climática presenteou-nos com o equilíbrio.
Raisparta para o chavão "equilíbrio"!!!
O equilíbrio é isso mesmo: equilíbrio. Pões peso de um lado, tens de contrapor com peso do outro lado.
Calor e secura, de um lado. Frescura e humidade do outro.
Por vezes a atmosfera entra numa "cascata" climatológica para repor o seu equilíbrio.

Pode ser assim, pode não ser assim. Parece ser...Mas não o posso garantir, não tenho dados concretos para isso.

Na última semana, o calor exacerbado na Europa central trouxe situações de chuva torrencial, por vezes quase catastrófica para certas zonas. Sem esse calor não teriam certamente as situações de instabilidade extremada como tiveram.
Acho que se pode considerar uma situação típica de *causa-efeito*.
Será que o calor\secura do ano passado estiveram na origem da frescura\humidade deste ano?

Talvez valha a pena pensar nisto.


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Jun 2018 às 02:26)

A culpa do tempo cinzento é do Anticiclone dos Açores que este ano "está ligeiramente abaixo da sua posição normal", originando uma "corrente de oeste e permitindo a passagem de perturbações frontais" e depressões "que têm causado o tempo mais instável". 

É expectável que as temperaturas subam nos meses de julho e agosto, no entanto, não podemos afirmar que o verão venha a ser mais quente que o normal.


----------



## rokleon (5 Jun 2018 às 09:05)

Pyrocumulus:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2018 às 10:01)

A Europa anda quente.
O que eu "acho" mais provável é a Europa do norte e central arrefecer nas próximas semanas e começar a ter entradas de norte.
Se isso acontecer, parece-me que então teremos fluxos de Sul na Península Ibérica. Seria benéfico para a instabilidade...

Ah e tal, não sei, talvez, será que, porque não...
Esta é apenasuma ideia. Mais prá frente veremos o que nos reserva o final desta estação primaveril.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jun 2018 às 11:22)

O Aquecimento Global está numa fase terrível, terrível este ano, por este andar iremos seguramente queimar os neurónios todinhos todinhos!


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2018 às 12:01)




----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jun 2018 às 12:09)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global está numa fase terrível, terrível este ano, por este andar iremos seguramente queimar os neurónios todinhos todinhos!


----------



## Hawk (5 Jun 2018 às 12:18)

Como a cadência de fenómenos extremos tem diminuído, nomeadamente Verões quentes, é natural que a percepção geral das pessoas seja que esta Primavera / início de Verão seja muito diferente dos outros mesmo que esteja dentro das normais climatológicas. Julgo que para a maioiria das pessoas, as "normais climatológicas sensoriais", aquelas definidas pela percepção pessoal e não pelos registos, é a que conta. Em última instância, penso que qualquer um é mais sensível ao que se passou no último par de anos do que nos últimos 40 anos. O último par de anos passa a ser o "novo normal" por assim dizer.

Pela Madeira, um Maio e um Junho essencialmente cinzentos e com temperaturas frescas. Tenho acompanhado os modelos, e quando finalmente se vê aquele clique ao fundo do túnel (com o  Europeu a prever 26ºC a 8 e 10 dias), rapidamente se esfuma e voltámos às máximas de 22 e 23ºC. No meu "novo normal" está a ser um ano atípico mesmo que dentro que das médias.


----------



## Tonton (5 Jun 2018 às 12:30)

Grande "animação" em boa parte da Europa, forte instabilidade com um número elevado de descargas eléctricas já a esta hora:






Edit:
Uma das zonas onde até parecem pipocas a saltar :


----------



## blade (5 Jun 2018 às 17:50)

Neste momento é só uma fase mais fresca mas é preciso somar 1ºc à média por causa do aquecimento global ,  depois de 15 de junho a temperatura vai subir em força


----------



## Tonton (5 Jun 2018 às 18:00)

blade disse:


> Neste momento é só uma fase mais fresca mas é preciso somar 1ºc à média por causa do aquecimento global ,  depois de 15 de junho a temperatura vai subir* em força *



Cruzes, canhoto, longe vá o agoiro!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global está numa fase terrível, terrível este ano, por este andar iremos seguramente queimar os neurónios todinhos todinhos!


Olá, máxima hoje em Estremoz de 20,2 ºC; em 2007, a máxima em Estremoz no dia 14 de Junho foi de 20,1 ºC. 

Este ano tudo cansado das baixas temperaturas máximas; em 2007 ninguém se queixava... 

O que faz 11 anos de diferença; afinal, a culpa deve ser do aquecimento global.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

*Provas de aferição: 45% dos alunos não sabem situar Portugal no mapa da Europa*



Se calhar é por isso que ainda não se consegue distinguir entre temperaturas globais/regionais e já de vez acrescento 'médias'.

Queixo-me das personagens que se registam de propósito para escrever sempre a mesma coisa e nunca mais aparecem. É agora preciso acrescentar a dos _trolls_? É mesmo uma infelicidade.


----------



## Cesar (5 Jun 2018 às 18:55)

bentanias disse:


> acho que os incendiários estão a pensar em pedir um subsidio ao estado pois este tempo esta a estragar o negócio


tambem concordo.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2018 às 18:59)

*Maio com mais do triplo das ocorrências do que o ano passado*

Os 'terroristas' estão aí em força mas não se fala deles. Porque será?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jun 2018 às 19:30)

Orion disse:


> *Provas de aferição: 45% dos alunos não sabem situar Portugal no mapa da Europa*


Sensacionalismo puro.
Pelo que li e pelo que já pude interpretar da prova de aferição, a questão são os pontos cardeais. Quantos adultos também não sabem os pontos cardeais ou não sabem que Portugal fica no sudoeste da Europa? 
Se meterem um mapa da Europa à frente de um aluno do 5°/6° ano ele consegue indicar com o dedo onde fica o nosso 'retângulo', de certeza.


----------



## rokleon (5 Jun 2018 às 19:37)

Frio em Portugal e (muito) calor no resto da Europa. Será normal? 


> O tempo é de chuva e frio, ao contrário do resto da Europa que tem tido dias muito quentes e de sol. No entanto, de acordo com especialistas do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), em declarações ao Jornal de Notícias, este fenómeno não é assim tão raro. (...)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2018 às 20:09)

Orion disse:


> *Provas de aferição: 45% dos alunos não sabem situar Portugal no mapa da Europa*.



Puro sensacionalismo; ao ler-se a notícia percebe-se perfeitamente que a bota não bate com a perdigota


----------



## Tonton (5 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sensacionalismo puro.
> ... Quantos adultos também não sabem os pontos cardeais ou não sabem que Portugal fica no sudoeste da Europa?
> ....


Concordo, pelo texto da mesma, que a notícia é só para chamar a atenção e está muito mal redigida.
Agora, a suposta ignorância dos adultos só serve para confirmar que o nível do ensino tem descido muito, e, por isso mesmo, não pode ser desculpa para o continuar a baixar...


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2018 às 09:52)

*American Airlines flight makes diverted landing after windshield shattered by hail*


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2018 às 12:44)

Orion disse:


> *Maio com mais do triplo das ocorrências do que o ano passado*
> 
> Os 'terroristas' estão aí em força mas não se fala deles. Porque será?



Tens mesmo a certeza do que estás a dizer ?


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2018 às 13:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global está numa fase terrível, terrível este ano, por este andar iremos seguramente queimar os neurónios todinhos todinhos!



Negar o aquecimento global só porque não tem estado calor no nosso "quintal", não tem qualquer lógica nem sentido...


----------



## PedroGPRO (6 Jun 2018 às 17:56)

Malta, queria tirar umas duvidas aqui , basicamente o site é italiano e com certeza que eles devem estar a fazer uma previsão para o seu pais , mas quando falam na previsão que o verão de 2018 nao será caracterizado com temperaturas muito altas, será marcados por algumas ondas de calor vindas de africa e intercaladas com resfrescadas vindas do atlântico , agora a minha pergunta é , tambem iremos essas refrescadas , essas massas de ar frio , até porque estamos mais perto do atlântico como é obvio , agradeço quem me poder esclarecer.
https://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Edit : Ou nao passa por aqui essa massa de ar frio ou resfriado vindo do atlantico ?


----------



## Tonton (6 Jun 2018 às 18:12)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Malta, queria tirar umas duvidas aqui , basicamente o site é italiano e com certeza que eles devem estar a fazer uma previsão para o seu pais , mas quando falam na previsão que o verão de 2018 nao será caracterizado com temperaturas muito altas, será marcados por algumas ondas de calor vindas de africa e intercaladas com resfrescadas vindas do atlântico , agora a minha pergunta é , tambem iremos essas refrescadas , essas massas de ar frio , até porque estamos mais perto do atlântico como é obvio , agradeço quem me poder esclarecer.
> https://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



Se olhares bem para a página italiana que referiste, está lá tudo o que perguntas, nos mapas de previsão sazonal do EMWF.

Jul-Ago-Set





Out-Nov-Dez





Basta leres as legendas (a não ser que não saibas inglês...) e ver as cores para Portugal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2018 às 18:18)

Tonton disse:


> Se olhares bem para a página italiana que referiste, está lá tudo o que perguntas, nos mapas de previsão sazonal do EMWF.
> 
> Jul-Ago-Set
> 
> ...



Ou seja não vamos ter verão à séria


----------



## Tonton (6 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ou seja não vamos ter verão à séria



Não esquecer que isto são previsões de tendências a muito longo prazo, com um grau de confiança quase nulo!!!

Edit: ... e apenas de um modelo!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2018 às 18:22)

Não tivemos Inverno como deve ser, agora não temos verão como deve ser  isto vai de mal a pior. escapou-se a Primavera que pelo menos foi interessante com chuva


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2018 às 18:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não tivemos Inverno como deve ser, agora não temos verão como deve ser  isto vai de mal a pior. escapou-se a Primavera que pelo menos foi interessante com chuva



Mas o Verão ainda nem começou e já lhe estás a fazer o funeral??


----------



## PedroGPRO (6 Jun 2018 às 18:32)

Nos ja temos previsão sazonas do IPMA que diz que julho a setembro teremos temperaturas acima do normal no norte do pais e no resto do pais deve ser temperaturas normais para a epoca , mas o que me parece é que o calor só deve vir lá para Setembro , Outubro ..... mas é apenas uma opinião..


----------



## Tonton (6 Jun 2018 às 18:39)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Nos ja temos previsão sazonas do IPMA que diz que julho a setembro teremos temperaturas acima do normal no norte do pais e no resto do pais deve ser temperaturas normais para a epoca , mas o que me parece é que o calor só deve vir lá para Setembro , Outubro ..... mas é apenas uma opinião..




Não estás no Norte??
Então, devias estar a fazer uma festa  em vez de inventares previsões...

Este pessoal é terrível, quando as previsões são más, é porque não vai haver Verão, mas mesmo quando são boas, têm que arranjar uma desculpa para a lamentação...


----------



## PedroGPRO (6 Jun 2018 às 19:03)

Tonton disse:


> Não estás no Norte??
> Então, devias estar a fazer uma festa  em vez de inventares previsões...
> 
> Este pessoal é terrível, quando as previsões são más, é porque não vai haver Verão, mas mesmo quando são boas, têm que arranjar uma desculpa para a lamentação...


Estou no norte, e como sou " fã " do calor para mim é excelente, agora não estou a inventar previsões e como tu deves saber muito muito bem, no ano passado aconteceu a mesma coisa e após ano tem acontecido , setembro e outubro tem sido mesês quentes as vezes e no ano passado foi o exemplo , tivemos incendios até outubro , isto não são inventar , isto é verificar os mapas de satelite e ecmwf e conseguir encaixar o puzzle e chegar a uma conclusão e como sabes , tenho dito sempre que é apenas uma opinião e nao uma certeza , todos temos uma opinião , dei , eu ao inventar teria que estar a dar uma coisa que para mim é certa mas nao o fiz .
Abraço.


----------



## Tonton (6 Jun 2018 às 19:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Estou no norte, e como sou " fã " do calor para mim é excelente, agora não estou a inventar previsões e como tu deves saber muito muito bem, no ano passado aconteceu a mesma coisa e após ano tem acontecido , setembro e outubro tem sido mesês quentes as vezes e no ano passado foi o exemplo , tivemos incendios até outubro , isto não são inventar , isto é verificar os mapas de satelite e ecmwf e conseguir encaixar o puzzle e chegar a uma conclusão e como sabes , tenho dito sempre que é apenas uma opinião e nao uma certeza , todos temos uma opinião , dei , eu ao inventar teria que estar a dar uma coisa que para mim é certa mas nao o fiz .
> Abraço.





PedroGPRO disse:


> ... mas o que me parece é que o calor *só deve vir lá para Setembro , Outubro *..... mas é apenas uma opinião..



Vê lá bem o que escreveste... que o calor só vinha em Setembro / Outubro !
Por isso, esquece mas é as visões mágicas pessimistas e anima-te para o Verão... 
Abraço.


----------



## PedroGPRO (6 Jun 2018 às 19:18)

Tonton disse:


> Vê lá bem o que escreveste... que o calor só vinha em Setembro / Outubro !
> Por isso, esquece mas é as visões mágicas pessimistas e anima-te para o Verão...
> Abraço.


" O que me parece é que o calor só deve vir lá...." , o que te diz isso ? é o que me parece , é a minha opinião , se eu afirmasse que vinha , eu diria " O Calor vem em Setembro/Outubro " , acho que há diferenças , mas ok .
abraço amigo


----------



## Nando Costa (6 Jun 2018 às 22:09)

Hum não me cheira! Espera-nos um verão e um outono muito diferentes dos últimos anos. Não há dois anos iguais...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2018 às 22:23)

Nando Costa disse:


> Hum não me cheira! Espera-nos um verão e um outono muito diferentes dos últimos anos. Não há dois anos iguais...



Estou curioso para saber a fonte dessa afirmação... Foi no Borda d'Água?


----------



## Nando Costa (6 Jun 2018 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou curioso para saber a fonte dessa afirmação... Foi no Borda d'Água?



Borda d' Água? Essa não é uma fonte que utilize. Sabes já levo quase 10 anos disto, apesar de me considerar um simples leigo, aprendi muito neste e noutros fóruns, sobretudo no extinto meteoiberia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2018 às 22:36)

Nando Costa disse:


> Borda d' Água? Essa não é uma fonte que utilize. Sabes já levo quase 10 anos disto, apesar de me considerar um simples leigo, aprendi muito neste e noutros fóruns, sobretudo no extinto meteoiberia.



Então em que sentido é que o Verão e o Outono serão diferentes, e onde te baseias para afirmar tal coisa?


----------



## PedroGPRO (7 Jun 2018 às 00:15)

Para quem acha que é " normal " este tempo , há gente que nao concorda com isso.... cá está os peritos mas com razão
https://www.tempo.pt/noticias/divul...a-gota-fria-atras-de-outra-que-se-passa-.html


----------



## vitamos (7 Jun 2018 às 07:01)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Para quem acha que é " normal " este clima , há gente que nao concorda com isso.... cá está os peritos mas com razão
> https://www.tempo.pt/noticias/divul...a-gota-fria-atras-de-outra-que-se-passa-.html



Este clima? Ou este tempo? São duas coisas completamente distintas.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 09:57)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Para quem acha que é " normal " este clima , há gente que nao concorda com isso.... cá está os peritos mas com razão
> https://www.tempo.pt/noticias/divul...a-gota-fria-atras-de-outra-que-se-passa-.html





vitamos disse:


> Este clima? Ou este tempo? São duas coisas completamente distintas.



Tal como "normal" ou antes habitual? É que continuamos nas condições médias para a época (ou até abaixo, na precipitação), o que não tem sido habitual nos últimos anos...


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2018 às 10:15)

Habituaram-se a meses a fio de bloqueio com temperaturas médias acima do normal e agora acham tudo isto uma anormalidade.
Os gráficos estão lá para serem consultados. 30ºC+ em Maio já não é anomalia para muita gente...


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 10:20)

Só para reforçar que a ideia que as pessoas muitas vezes criam em relação ao tempo que faz, não tem a ver realmente com o normal.
A temperatura máxima média até foi superior e a precipitação inferior!

IPMA
*Resumo Climatológico
Maio de 2018 *

_O mês de maio de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco em relação à precipitação e normal
em relação à temperatura do ar.
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, 38.5 mm, corresponde a cerca de 54 % do
valor normal mensal. Valores da quantidade de precipitação inferiores aos agora registados
ocorreram em cerca de 30% dos anos (Figura 1).
Durante o mês, e em particular a partir de dia 24, ocorreram situações de instabilidade em especial
nas regiões do interior, com ocorrência de aguaceiros localmente fortes, de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoada. De salientar no dia 28 os valores de precipitação ocorridos em 1 hora em Moimenta da
Beira e em Pinhão*: 44.6 mm e 53.6 mm respetivamente.
De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, a 31 de maio continua a não existir seca
meteorológica em Portugal continental, verificando-se apenas uma diminuição significativa da
área em chuva severa. Assim no final do mês 0.3 % do território estava na classe de chuva severa,
84.6 % na classe de chuva moderada e 15.1 % na classe de chuva fraca (Figura 2, Tabela 1).
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 16.07 °C, foi próximo do normal (+0.34 °C), Figura 3.
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 21.89 °C, foi superior ao normal, +0.93 °C (Figura 4).
O valor médio da temperatura mínima, 10.25 °C foi inferior ao normal em -0.25 °C, (Figura 4);
valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos agora registados ocorreram em cerca de 30% dos
anos.
Na Figura 5 representa-se a evolução diária da temperatura (máxima, média e mínima do ar) do ar de
1 a 31 de maio de 2018 em Portugal continental.
Os valores de temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média) apresentaram grande variabilidade
(Figura 10). O dia 1 foi o dia mais frio com o valor da temperatura média de 11.3 °C (-4.5 °C em
relação ao normal) e dia 17 foi o mais quente, com 19.6 °C (+3.8 °C em relação ao normal).


http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ofbrMu/cli_20180501_20180531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf_


----------



## dvieira (7 Jun 2018 às 11:16)

Sou só eu ou existe mais alguém que não consegue agora ver o modelo da GFS aqui ?


----------



## PedroGPRO (7 Jun 2018 às 11:37)

vitamos disse:


> Este clima? Ou este tempo? São duas coisas completamente distintas.


tens razão, está corrigido.


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Jun 2018 às 11:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então em que sentido é que o Verão e o Outono serão diferentes, e onde te baseias para afirmar tal coisa?



Posso adiantar, que tem que ver com um conjunto de fatores, reduzida extensão do gelo no Ártico, ciclo solar, ENSO, La nina, entre outros. A conjugação destes fatores deverá ter consequências na troposfera a médio e longo prazo, aliás já estamos senti-las. Na prática estamos a ser recompensados por meses e meses de tempo seco e de temperaturas acima do normal. O calor virá uma ou outra semana mais calorenta, mas nada mais do que isso. Ou seja, um verão a lembrar um pouco o de 2008. Depois o outono poderá surpreender alguns mais pessimistas.


----------



## PedroGPRO (7 Jun 2018 às 12:48)

O Anticiclone que está a provocar este calor no noroeste da europa está a bloquear o acesso as frentes frias que eram habituais no noroeste e forçam do elas a ir para o sul da peninsula ibérica. É um facto que Alemanha , Polonia que estão a ter temperaturas muito acima do normal . Agora iriamos tar aqui com tanta discussão por causa destas instabilidades que Portugal tem enfrentado . Mas o facto da seca que tivemos no ano passado e as temperaturas acima do normal , tempestades el nino, tempestade hugo, irene e etc.. pode ter influenciado sem duvida a esta instablidade e trazer consequencias climatéricas na troposfera , volto a repetir a minha opinião é que teremos um verão mais tardio mas cada um com a sua opinião .


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2018 às 13:16)

Faz hoje 3 anos que a Margem Sul foi varrida por um outflow, causando alguns estragos no Montijo. Nesse dia já os termómetros estavam nos 35ºC, ainda bem que este ano está a ser diferente 

https://www.publico.pt/2015/06/07/s...-assustaram-quem-foi-a-praia-em-troia-1698223


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2018 às 14:56)

*We Need More Volcanoes: Eruptions Slowed Global Warming in Past *


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2018 às 15:08)

A previsão que muitos gostariam de ver


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 15:31)

RStorm disse:


> Faz hoje 3 anos que a Margem Sul foi varrida por um outflow, causando alguns estragos no Montijo. Nesse dia já os termómetros estavam nos 35ºC, ainda bem que este ano está a ser diferente
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2015/06/07/s...-assustaram-quem-foi-a-praia-em-troia-1698223



Lembro.me perfeitamente desse Domingo, estava na praia de Galapinhos e foi tudo pelo ar, à minha frente uma espreguiçadeira de plástico voou a cinco , seis metros de altura e foi cair literalmente para dentro de água! Quando cheguei a casa a minha relva estava "pintada" de roxo das flores do jacarandá! Assisti na  boa a rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70/80km/h


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2018 às 17:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Lembro.me perfeitamente desse Domingo, estava na praia de Galapinhos e foi tudo pelo ar, à minha frente uma espreguiçadeira de plástico voou a cinco , seis metros de altura e foi cair literalmente para dentro de água! Quando cheguei a casa a minha relva estava "pintada" de roxo das flores do jacarandá! Assisti na  boa a rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70/80km/h


É um fenómeno que vai ficar para sempre na memória. Eu então estava numa esplanada, que mais parecia uma sauna com o calor intenso que se fazia sentir naquela tarde, quando do nada levantou-se um enorme vendaval com poeirada. Fui a correr para a casa para a apanhar a roupa mas já era tarde demais… esta já andava a passear no quintal dos vizinhos 
Uma hora depois do vendaval, o tempo escureceu de repente e começou a pingar e a trovejar ao longe.
No dia seguinte fiquei pasmado com a fotomontagem do "tornado" que tinha saído na edição do CM


----------



## Vedra (7 Jun 2018 às 20:28)

Tonton disse:


> Só para reforçar que a ideia que as pessoas muitas vezes criam em relação ao tempo que faz, não tem a ver realmente com o normal.
> A temperatura máxima média até foi superior e a precipitação inferior!
> 
> IPMA
> ...



Tudo depende dos olhos de quem vê e as pesquisas são inclinadas perante as nossas preferências, convicções, percepções, mas de facto a percepção das pessoas em geral está correcta este ano tem sido globalmente fresco e chuvoso ,ou seja, com temperaturas abaixo da média da norma de referência de 1971-2000, e tem sido um ano chuvoso também em relação á mesma norma de 1971-2000.

No relatório climatológico do IPMA da primavera, verificamos que tivemos uma anomalia negativa da temperatura:

"...O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 13.19 °C, foi inferior ao normal em 0.41 °C. Valores de temperatura média do ar inferiores aos desta primavera ocorreram em cerca de 27 % dos anos, desde 1931. Foi a 2ª primavera mais fria desde 2000 (depois de 2016). "

e verificamos que a Primavera foi chuvosa:

"...O total da quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos meses de março a maio, 429 mm, corresponde a cerca de 200 % do valor médio (Figura 2) e é a 3ª primavera mais chuvosa desde 1931 (depois de 1936 e 1956)."

se analisarmos os relatórios dos restantes meses do ano de Fevereiro e Janeiro, verificamos, que Fevereiro foi um mês claramente frio abaixo da média e o Janeiro foi um mês praticamente dentro da média:

Janeiro: "O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em janeiro, 9.04 °C, foi superior ao normal em +0.23 °C (Figura 1a). Valores da temperatura média superiores aos deste mês ocorreram em 35% dos anos, desde 1931."

Fevereiro: "O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em fevereiro, 8.56 °C, foi inferior ao normal em -1.42 °C, sendo o 3º valor mais baixo desde 2000 (Figura 1a). Valores da temperatura média inferiores aos deste mês ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos, desde 1931."

Perante estes dados é facil concluir que globalmente este ano a nivel de temperatura um ano abaixo da média de referência da norma em vigor.

Se juntarmos este mês de Junho, que em condições normais e perante o que vemos nos modelos será um mês muito provavelmente com uma anomalia negativa das temperaturas( não existe nenhuma regra no comportamento anarqua e caótico da atmosfera que depois de uma primavera fresca e fria, venham ondas de calor repentinas e se passe dos 18º para os 38º, e os modelos nem sequer perspectivam algo desse género a tendência é que o tempo ameno regresse com conta peso e medida), verificamos que o 1º semestre deste ano será sem duvida fresco.

Para alguém que apesar não negar o AG e a influência que o Homem tem na emissão de Co2 para atmosfera, mas que não concorda com as previsões populistas e sensacionalistas e exageradas do AG e que considera que o AG populista tem a utilidade de servir de escudo e para esconder o verdadeiro problema da sustentabilidade do planeta que é de facto sobre-povoamento juntamente com a emergência de classes médias em países sobrepovoados nomeadamente na Ásia e que conduzirão sem duvida a esgotamento dos recursos, este ano tem sido excelente para vir a equilibrar a nova norma e que em 2030 afinal se verifique que as tipologias de clima em território português não mudaram e espero vir a este forum demonstrar isso mesmo.

O AG é bom para os politicos terem discursos tipos Misses do Universo, vejamos o Nosso Governo e digo mesmo o nosso país seja um governo de esquerda ou de direita, tão moralista que o nosso país é em relação aos outros sempre pronto para dar lições de moralidade a outros países, mas não deixou de aprovar um furo de petroleo na costa portuguesa contrariando totalmente os principios da luta contra as alterações climáticas, afinal na pratica são todos trump.

O AG é uma distracção inconsequente, mas vivida de forma apaixonada pelas massas e que tem uma utilidade pratica de esconder os problemas de esgotamento de recursos provocados pelo o crescimento populacional brutal e pela a criação de classes médias em países sobrepovoados.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2018 às 20:57)

Outra vez?


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Vedra disse:


> Tudo depende dos olhos de quem vê e as pesquisas são inclinadas perante as nossas preferências, convicções, percepções, mas de facto a percepção das pessoas em geral está correcta este ano tem sido globalmente fresco e chuvoso ,ou seja, com temperaturas abaixo da média da norma de referência de 1971-2000, e tem sido um ano chuvoso também em relação á mesma norma de 1971-2000.
> ...



O que eu escrevi foi em relação ao resumo de Maio, não tem nada a ver com percepções ou convicções, mas com dados objectivos do mesmo:

"*O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, 38.5 mm, corresponde a cerca de 54 % do
valor normal mensal*."

"*O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 21.89 °C, foi superior ao normal, +0.93 °C"
*
Por isso mesmo, a percepção das pessoas em geral do fresco e chuvoso, em relação a Maio, não corresponde ao que realmente ocorreu.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 21:06)

Orion disse:


> Outra vez?



Tens razão, não reparei, é mais uma inscrição acabadinha de fazer...


----------



## Vedra (7 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Tonton disse:


> O que eu escrevi foi em relação ao resumo de Maio, não tem nada a ver com percepções ou convicções, mas com dados objectivos do mesmo:
> 
> "*O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, 38.5 mm, corresponde a cerca de 54 % do
> valor normal mensal*."
> ...



Correcto. Apenas coloquei as coisas em perspectiva, não fossem as pessoas acharem que o ano tem sido ameno e seco como foi Maio, e fazerem a chica-espertice de generalizar um mês a uma estação ou ano inteiros.
A percepção das pessoas está correcta ( nunca vi ninguém a queixar-se muito de Maio mas sim da Primavera)o ano tem sido fresco e chuvoso, que a primavera também tem sido e essa percepção está correcta. Maio é somente um mês em praticamente 6 meses decorridos neste ano.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2018 às 21:37)

2018 ainda só leva 5 meses completos. Desses, 3 tiveram precipitação inferior à média: janeiro, fevereiro e maio. E também só dois tiveram anomalia negativa na temperatura: fevereiro e março.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

É muito relativo classificar o mês de Maio como muito seco.
Tivemos alguns episódios de trovoadas no interior, pelo que, nalguns locais até terá sido normal ou chuvoso.


----------



## Vedra (7 Jun 2018 às 21:51)

Dan disse:


> 2018 ainda só leva 5 meses completos. Desses, 3 tiveram precipitação inferior à média: janeiro, fevereiro e maio. E também só dois tiveram anomalia negativa na temperatura: fevereiro e março.



Janeiro: foi superior ao normal em +0.23 °C
Fevereiro:foi inferior ao normal em -1.42 °C
Primavera( Março,Abril,Maio): foi inferior ao normal em -0.41 °C.
Junho....vamos ver se há um milagre na 2ª quinzena, caso contrário vai ainda baixar mais a anomalia do ano(até á data).
em relação a percipitação genericamente deve estar um pouco acima da média graças a meses muito chuvosos.
O que faz a diferença? os meses com anomalias negativas foram mesmo frios, os meses chuvosos foram tremendamente chuvosos, por outro lado, os meses com anomalia positiva tiveram anomalias irrisórias de décimas.  Em síntese ano frio até á data.
Por exemplo posso não gostar do trump mas se o homem disser que o céu é azul como poderei contesta-lo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2018 às 22:30)

Não esquecer, que Janeiro foi quente com uma anomalia de +0.23ºC. 

Parece que o IPMA, já corrigiu esse problema e diz que a temperatura média em Maio foi próxima do normal com uma anomalia de +0.34ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2018 às 23:18)

Volta e meia, aparece aqui, cada "ave rara" que perde toda a razão, quando alguém contraria e como não gosta passa para o insulto e depois edita e elimina o mesmo insulto. 

Enfim...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jun 2018 às 23:28)

Falando de coisas bem melhores: nham, nham.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 23:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Falando de coisas bem melhores: nham, nham.



É cereja espanhola? É que por aqui ainda não vi portuguesa e ouvi dizer que estão atrasadas por causa do tempo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2018 às 23:33)

Apesar de ser seguimento livre, é seguimento *meteorológico *livre. Vamos evitar o off-topic, já bastam as _guerrillas _desnecessárias.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jun 2018 às 23:39)

Tonton disse:


> É cereja espanhola? É que por aqui ainda não vi portuguesa e ouvi dizer que estão atrasadas por causa do tempo...



Não. É Portuguesa. Estas ofereceram-me e são produção própria, aqui bem perto da cidade. Há uns dias comprei uma caixa das de Resende que uma conhecida vende. Bem boas! Fiquei surpreendida, sinceramente. Não contava que já soubessem tão bem. Então as de Resende são uma tentação impossível de resistir.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2018 às 00:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar de ser seguimento livre, é seguimento *meteorológico *livre. Vamos evitar o off-topic, já bastam as _guerrillas _desnecessárias.



Para evitar que pessoas se inscrevam e venham logo comentar neste tópico, a moderação também poderia exigir um número mínimo de mensagens no Fórum para se poder publicar aqui neste tópico. Este  (@Vedra) então nem português sabe escrever...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2018 às 00:59)

O outro lado de um vórtice polar: Enquanto o leste e o sul dos Estados Unidos estavam a tremer neste inverno, o árctico estava a experimentar algo de calor.
Durante a maior parte dos Invernos, o vórtice polar é como um redemoinho gigante no sentido anti-Horário girando ao redor do pólo norte com ar frio no seu centro Ocasionalmente, o vórtice divide-se e as suas partes vão para o sul. Ao mesmo tempo, o ar quente do sul move-se para preencher a lacuna, e que o movimento norte ocorre normalmente sobre os oceanos. O movimento do ar frio recebe mais atenção porque afecta tipicamente muitos milhões de pessoas. No entanto, esse resfriamento é muito frequentemente acompanhado por aquecimento em algum lugar sobre o Árctico - uma parte igualmente importante da história do vórtice polar que normalmente passa despercebida, mas é muito aparente nas imagens mostradas aqui.
https://airs.jpl.nasa.gov/news/160


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

Pacífico leste, ciclone Aletta. O mais relevante é a linha vermelha (previsão do NHC).

Ontem, 18z, intensidade máxima prevista - 80 nós






6 horas depois, hoje (00z), intensidade máxima prevista - 115 nós






Muito há ainda para aprender na previsão da intensidade dos ciclones tropicais.

Uma diferença de 35 nós  cat. 1 intenso (80 nós) vs cat. 4 de fraca intensidade (115 nós).


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2018 às 16:09)

Orion disse:


> Muito há ainda para aprender na previsão da intensidade dos ciclones tropicais.
> 
> Uma diferença de 35 nós - cat. 1 intenso (80 nós) vs cat. 4 de fraca intensidade (115 nós).



Previsto agora que atinja 125 nós (cat. 4 moderado). E para mostrar que mesmo os melhores modelos às vezes falham miseravelmente, da discussão:



> Excluding the ECMWF which does not have a realistic depiction of the major hurricane, the guidance has come into somewhat better agreement today and confidence in the track forecast has increased since yesterday.



Imagens aqui  https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=02E&product=truecolor


----------



## Pek (8 Jun 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## cepp1 (9 Jun 2018 às 23:45)

vitamos disse:


> Sinceramente lembro-me de primaveras bem mais chuvosas que esta. Mas quando saírem os respectivos relatórios veremos.


Ja sairam..primavera mais chuvosa desde 1956


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jun 2018 às 00:43)

cepp1 disse:


> Ja sairam..primavera mais chuvosa desde 1956


Sem duvida , mas para muitos é totalmente normal para epoca que estamos , é curioso que nas previsões sazonais no IPMA no Mês de Maio até Setembro , em termos de precipitação nao é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo , como assim ? Nao conseguiram identificar chuva acima do normal no mês de Maio ? estranho...


----------



## Tonton (10 Jun 2018 às 02:30)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Sem duvida , mas para muitos é totalmente normal para epoca que estamos , é curioso que nas previsões sazonais no IPMA no Mês de Maio até Setembro , em termos de precipitação nao é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo , como assim ? Nao conseguiram identificar chuva acima do normal no mês de Maio ? estranho...



Outra vez a bater na tecla de Maio? 
Já te esqueceste do boletim do IPMA, Maio foi seco!!!

"_O mês de maio de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco e normal em relação à temperatura
do ar (Figura 1).
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, 38.5 mm, corresponde a cerca de 54 % do
valor normal mensal._"


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jun 2018 às 04:59)

Tonton disse:


> Outra vez a bater na tecla de Maio?
> Já te esqueceste do boletim do IPMA, Maio foi seco!!!
> 
> "_O mês de maio de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco e normal em relação à temperatura
> ...


Interpretaste mal , falei nas previsões sazonais de Maio até Setembro nao foi possivel identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo , ou seja , estou a falar antes de vir Maio , Não depois ... Ou seja antes de Maio , pela previsão sazonal , eles previam que Maio não iria ter precipitação acima do normal , até porque tivemos a  primavera mais chuvosa desde 1956.


----------



## lm1960 (10 Jun 2018 às 11:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Falando de coisas bem melhores: nham, nham.


Maças com aspecto de deliciosas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jun 2018 às 11:52)

lm1960 disse:


> Maças com aspecto de deliciosas.



Eu não sou assim muito fã de maçãs, confesso, mas devia!


----------



## undersnite (10 Jun 2018 às 14:48)

Primeiros 10 dias de Junho sem ver a temperatura a tocar os 20ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jun 2018 às 16:34)

undersnite disse:


> Primeiros 10 dias de Junho sem ver a temperatura a tocar os 20ºC


Felizmente esse cenário vai mudar a partir da semana que vem.


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jun 2018 às 17:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Felizmente esse cenário vai mudar a partir da semana que vem.


Esperemos que o bom tempo , venha para ficar ! 
https://ionline.sapo.pt/615252


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jun 2018 às 18:20)

Depois de uma depressão complexa que Portugal enfrentou , a partir da proxima semana as temperaturas vão começar a subir e teremos sol , a meteorologista do IPMA disse que nao descartava a hipotese de uma onda de calor ainda este mês, e penso que ela nao errou no que disse , e pelo que me parece essa onda vem de uma massa de ar quente vinda de africa para a peninsula ibérica . Esperemos que o bom tempo venha para ficar , mas no Sul terá temperaturas muito quentes comparado com o Centro e Norte.


----------



## comentador (10 Jun 2018 às 22:00)

Este tempo que temos tido e agora seguido de tempo quente, deverá trazer surpresas para o final de Junho. Este verão não me vai convencer, deverá ter muitas oscilações.


----------



## PedroGPRO (11 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

"Nós temos estado sob a influência de uma região depressionária com vários núcleos e amanhã [terça-feira] a partir da tarde o anticiclone dos Açores começa a aproximar-se do território do continente " explicou a meteorologista do IPMA .


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2018 às 14:56)

Sendo a definição do índice de duração da onda de calor ( _HWDI – Heat Wave Duration Index) _segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que *ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é supeior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência*.

Média da temperatura máxima para Estremoz em Junho (dado não oficial) = 29,8 ºC


----------



## PedroGPRO (11 Jun 2018 às 16:36)

Anticiclone dos açores a chegar a Peninsula ibérica , influencia o tempo e clima de vastas áreas do Norte de África, Europa e Américas , a pressão central coloca-se por volta de 1024 mbar (hPa), e move-se para norte em direção da Península Ibérica, causando alta pressão na zona de França, norte de Alemanha e sudoeste do Reino Unido .


----------



## Tonton (11 Jun 2018 às 18:45)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Anticiclone dos açores a chegar a Peninsula ibérica , influencia o tempo e clima de vastas áreas do Norte de África, Europa e Américas , a pressão central coloca-se por volta de 1024 mbar (hPa), e move-se para norte em direção da Península Ibérica, causando alta pressão na zona de França, norte de Alemanha e sudoeste do Reino Unido .



Só uns pequenos conselhos e reparos.
Não é aconselhável postar imagens directas dinâmicas (que vão mudando de conteúdo)... por exemplo, neste momento, vê-se 1030 e não 1024 de pressão central.
O Anticiclone nunca se poderia deslocar para a Península Ibérica para Norte, dado que ela se encontra a leste dos Açores... o que está previsto é que se estenda em crista para nordeste e leste, trazendo circulação continental. Este facto, juntamente com o aquecimento da atmosfera a 850hPa, é que vai provocar um acentuado aumento de temperatura.


----------



## PedroGPRO (11 Jun 2018 às 23:27)

Tonton disse:


> Só uns pequenos conselhos e reparos.
> Não é aconselhável postar imagens directas dinâmicas (que vão mudando de conteúdo)... por exemplo, neste momento, vê-se 1030 e não 1024 de pressão central.
> O Anticiclone nunca se poderia deslocar para a Península Ibérica para Norte, dado que ela se encontra a leste dos Açores... o que está previsto é que se estenda em crista para nordeste e leste, trazendo circulação continental. Este facto, juntamente com o aquecimento da atmosfera a 850hPa, é que vai provocar um acentuado aumento de temperatura.


Tens razão , eu apenas disse 1024 porque é uma média +/- que ele costuma estar na pressão central , obrigado pelo esclarecimento .


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2018 às 12:45)

criz0r disse:


> Notável, esta mudança quase "súbita" dos modelos de referência. É literalmente do 8 ao 80.
> 
> Operacionais e Essembles num autêntico reboliço:



Faz lembrar Fevereiro mas no sentido inverso. A vinte e poucos de Fevereiro estava numa esplanada com com mais de 20ºC e sol e no dia seguinte chuva e frio que se prolongou durante mais de um mês. Agora a situação parece ser a inversa. Vamos ver por quanto tempo se prolonga....


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2018 às 20:37)

A estação do Pico (aeródromo), com 26.6º, poderá ter registado a temperatura mais alta do país às 19h.

Ainda não estão todas as estações disponíveis mas de qualquer das formas, não é todos os dias (especialmente em Junho) 

Provável que seja um recorde. Lá para Setembro é publicado o relatório de Junho.


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2018 às 21:35)

Orion disse:


> A estação do Pico (aeródromo), com 26.6º, poderá ter registado a temperatura mais alta do país às 19h.
> 
> Ainda não estão todas as estações disponíveis mas de qualquer das formas, não é todos os dias (especialmente em Junho)
> 
> Provável que seja um recorde. Lá para Setembro é publicado o relatório de Junho.



Castro Marim ficou à frente por 0.1º


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2018 às 10:31)

E não, (oficialmente) não existe semelhante coisa como 'tsunami celeste' ou 'tsunami do céu'.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 11:26)

Gfs vai colocando 40 graus para a próxima Segunda. Corrente de leste valente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jun 2018 às 11:27)

Por este andar vamos ter um s.joao tórrido.  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jun 2018 às 11:48)

segundo o GFS parece que não  deve voltar a chuva...


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2018 às 11:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> segundo o GFS parece que não  deve voltar a chuva...



Devíamos ter aberto um concurso de apostas, a ver quanto tempo demorava até ao teu post com esse teor!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2018 às 13:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> segundo o GFS parece que não  deve voltar a chuva...


O São João é daqui a 10 dias e já estás a tirar conclusões?  Entretanto, até lá estão previstas temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC ou até mais para o Alentejo mas ainda não deve chegar. Enquanto não chegar e ultrapassar os 40ºC não se está contente. Os modelos começam a prever instabilidade típica desta altura e não aquela que tivemos nos dias anteriores, ou seja, a chuva pode regressar mas é com calor. Sempre torna o seguimento mais interessante apesar de saber que também tem os seus lados negativos.
Agora que vem aí o calor como tu gostas, participa mais no seguimento em vez de vires só ao fórum postar queixas de que o tempo não está como queres quando não se pode fazer nada quanto a isso e ainda bem!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2018 às 13:33)

Eu cá quero é 45 graus à sombra, tudo seco, velhotes e criancinhas de língua de fora e alcatrão a derreter. Se arder mais um bom bocado, paciência. Também se gastou tanto dinheiro em meios de combate para quê, não é?


----------



## Tonton (14 Jun 2018 às 13:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> segundo o GFS parece que não  deve voltar a chuva...



"_*Os incêndios de 2017 em Portugal provocaram pelo menos 116 vítimas mortais, entre as resultantes do fogo de Pedrógão Grande (distrito de Leiria), que deflagrou em 17 de junho, e dos incêndios de outubro na região Centro.

Cinquenta pessoas morreram e cerca de 70 ficaram feridas na sequência dos incêndios de outubro de 2017 na região Centro, que também destruíram total ou parcialmente cerca de 1.500 casas e mais de 500 empresas.*_"

Perante isto, começo a pensar que o companheiro será sócio de alguma funerária ou então de alguma das empresas de aluguer de aviões e helis de combate...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2018 às 13:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> segundo o GFS parece que não  deve voltar a chuva...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jun 2018 às 14:08)

Tonton disse:


> "_*Os incêndios de 2017 em Portugal provocaram pelo menos 116 vítimas mortais, entre as resultantes do fogo de Pedrógão Grande (distrito de Leiria), que deflagrou em 17 de junho, e dos incêndios de outubro na região Centro.
> 
> Cinquenta pessoas morreram e cerca de 70 ficaram feridas na sequência dos incêndios de outubro de 2017 na região Centro, que também destruíram total ou parcialmente cerca de 1.500 casas e mais de 500 empresas.*_"
> 
> Perante isto, começo a pensar que o companheiro será sócio de alguma funerária ou então de alguma das empresas de aluguer de aviões e helis de combate...


A culpa dos incêndios é dos criminosos nao da natureza/calor


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2018 às 14:16)

E continua-se a levar demasiado a sério os gostos de cada um, chegando mesmo a haver ofensas e acusações ridículas...
Desculpem, mas alguns posts não fazem sentido nenhum.


----------



## Tonton (14 Jun 2018 às 14:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A culpa dos incêndios é dos criminosos nao da natureza/calor



Então, está tudo resolvido e não queremos saber?
Não são as condições de calor elevado que favorecem a propagação de incêndios?
Porquê, então, ansiar por elas???


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2018 às 14:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A culpa dos incêndios é dos criminosos nao da natureza/calor



Falácia. Primeiro, os incêndios não são só provocados por criminosos. Segundo, claro que a natureza/calor não têm culpa dos incêndios. Aliás, o termo culpa nem sequer cabe neste contexto, porque culpa ou responsabilidade só podem atribuir-se a seres humanos. No entanto, é óbvio que potenciam e exacerbam o número de ignições, a sua propagação e as suas consequências. Basta ter como exemplo os dias fatídicos de Junho e Outubro passado.
Por último, desejar temperaturas extremas, ainda que não passem de desejos porque a natureza está a borrifar-se para as nossas vontades, é, para mim, irresponsável. Estejamos a falar de 45 ou de -20 graus. Porquê? Porque temperaturas extremas matam. E matam os mais desprotegidos. Pôr as nossas vontadezinhas à frente do bem comum é egoísmo. Claro está que a realidade é o que é independentemente daquilo que desejamos. Mas a intenção também diz algo sobre nós como seres humanos. Eu gosto imenso de frio e neve mas não desejo 3 metros de neve à porta ou -25 graus de temperatura porque isso teria consequências.


----------



## Tonton (14 Jun 2018 às 14:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> E continua-se a levar demasiado a sério os gostos de cada um, chegando mesmo a haver ofensas e acusações ridículas...
> Desculpem, mas alguns posts não fazem sentido nenhum.



Que eu saiba, não se ofendeu nem se acusou ninguém, nem era essa a intenção! Não conheces a ironia como forma de expressão?
Além disso, uma coisa são gostos, outra são lamentações infindáveis e irresponsáveis.


----------



## AJB (14 Jun 2018 às 14:51)

Um tipo não pode gostar de calor???
Ele ha cada uma...não é que eu goste particularmente de tempo muito quente, mas é completamente inadmissível o "linchamento" que aqui se faz a quem goste de calor!!!


----------



## AJB (14 Jun 2018 às 14:55)

Felizmente o estado do tempo é o que é e as choradeiras de cada um valem o que valem, mas deve haver respeito pelos gostos de cada um! ainda para mais havendo aqui gente muito jovem, cujos gostos vão variando ao longo da vida...Eu ja adorei tempo cinzento...depois quando nasceram os meus filhos comecei a querer tempo mais estável pra não ter tanto terror dentro de casa e poder "soltar" as "feras"...mas fico pasmado com a falta de cultura democratica e de tolerância de alguns com determinadas "minorias"...
Já vi que os amantes do tempo quente tem que se aliar aos "incendiários" e proporem uma geringonça meteorológica para poderem governar aqui no forum


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2018 às 15:14)

Ali o @RedeMeteo é dos tipos mais consistentes do fórum. Só não pede 120º porque isso não é fisicamente possível.

Todos os anos é igual. Menos _stress_, gente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jun 2018 às 15:25)

Eu pessoalmente adoro os extremos muito calor e muito frio!!
Lógico que gosto de ver aquelas nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical geradas pelo calor e afins!

Não stressem! Gostos não se discutem!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 15:37)

Goste daquilo que se gostar, ou aquilo que cada um desejar ter no seu quintal, na minha modesta opinião existe coisas que não se pode , nem deviam ser permitidas dizer aqui mesmo sendo isto um tópico de seguimento livre! Já sabemos da incoerência meteorológica do membro @RedeMeteo , mas por favor! Menos!! Enfim..ridículo Com todo o respeito, acho que não tiveste bem @Tonton , podia não ser essa a intenção! mas era escusado!


----------



## dahon (14 Jun 2018 às 18:50)

As vezes ou quase sempre é preciso pensar duas vezes antes de escrever/falar. Apesar de criticável a constante choradeira, também o são certos tipos de generalizações. Associar alguém que gosta de calor aos incêndios é o mesmo que associar alguém que gosta de chuva com inundações e quem gosta de trovoadas a destruição por fenómenos extremos. 

Com isto não se nega a associação do calor aos incêndios ou da chuva às inundações. O que não se pode associar é os gostos a esses fenómenos. Porque como já aqui foi dito N vezes a meteorologia não obedece aos gostos.


----------



## Cesar (14 Jun 2018 às 19:44)

Parece que começa a surgir a possibilidade de novamente termos instabilidade depois do dia 20 de Junho.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2018 às 19:47)

Vamos ver se este calor, vai gerar algumas trovoadas, os modelos estão a mostrar essa tendência, mas a distância temporal ainda é grande.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2018 às 20:05)

Uma visão (mais) realista:



> “If emissions continue at their present rate, human-induced warming will exceed 1.5°C by around 2040,” according to the report (...)





> *“*Economic growth is projected to be lower at 2°C warming than at 1.5° for many developed and developing countries,” it said, drained by impacts such as floods or droughts that can undermine crop growth or an increase in human deaths from heatwaves.
> 
> In a plus-1.5°C world, for instance, sea level rise would be 10 centimeters (3.94 inches) less than with 2°C, exposing about 10 million fewer people in coastal areas to risks such as floods, storm surges or salt spray damaging crops.
> 
> It says current government pledges in the Paris Agreement are too weak to limit warming to 1.5°C.





> The draft says renewable energies, such as wind, solar and hydro power, would have to surge by 60 percent from 2020 levels by 2050 to stay below 1.5°C “while primary energy from coal decreases by two-thirds”.
> 
> By 2050, that meant renewables would supply between 49 and 67 percent of primary energy.
> 
> ...



*Exclusive: Global warming set to exceed 1.5°C, slow growth - U.N. draft*

E relacionado com o assunto supramencionado:



> The German government set itself the goal of reducing national greenhouse gas emissions until 2020 by 40 percent compared to 1990 levels.
> 
> But a draft government report estimates that the country will only be able to reduce emissions by 32 percent. Officials had previously estimated a shortfall of 5 percent to 8 percent.
> 
> The document blames "unexpected economic developments and unexpected population growth" for the failure to meet the target. Increased economic activity and strong population growth generally cause an uptick in emissions due to increased use of fossil fuel energy.



A curto/médio prazo há ameaças mais graves que o aquecimento global para a sobrevivência humana e cá deixo uma delas  https://zap.aeiou.pt/comemos-milhares-plastico-por-ano-205822

Quando ao limite de 1.5º, ele só será alcançado com um milagre (cenário bom) ou um colossal (e longo) colapso económico (cenário mau).


----------



## PedroGPRO (14 Jun 2018 às 20:05)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que começa a surgir a possibilidade de novamente termos instabilidade depois do dia 20 de Junho.


Não acho , até podes ir a previsão 10 dias do IPMA , o calor vai continuar, o que pode gerar é algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros mas em termos de instabilidade como tivemos nas semanas anteriores , duvido , até porque os graficos GFS , ECMWF e AROME não são totalmente exacto , é apenas uma previsão .


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2018 às 20:52)

O calor parece ter decidido chegar a partir de dia 17, coincidentemente na data de 1 ano dos incêndios de Pedrogão. Espero que o cenário não se repita, mas a probabilidade de incêndios a partir dessa data vai aumentar.
Dia 18 parece ser o dia mais quente para o litoral.
Quem vive no Ribatejo e interior lá vai levar com +35ºC durante mais de 5 dias, o que já classifica com onda de calor.

Para exemplificar: 







É mesmo para suar 

Vamos ver quem ganhará.... Mora, Alvega, Tomar, Coruche ou Lousã?


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O calor parece ter decidido chegar a partir de dia 17, coincidentemente na data de 1 ano dos incêndios de Pedrogão. Espero que o cenário não se repita, mas a probabilidade de incêndios a partir dessa data vai aumentar.
> Dia 18 parece ser o dia mais quente para o litoral.
> Quem vive no Ribatejo e interior lá vai levar com +35ºC durante mais de 5 dias, o que já classifica com onda de calor.
> 
> ...


É passarmos do 8 ao 80, ainda há poucos dias, em grande parte do país, as temperaturas não passavam dos 20°c.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O calor parece ter decidido chegar a partir de dia 17, coincidentemente na data de 1 ano dos incêndios de Pedrogão. Espero que o cenário não se repita, mas a probabilidade de incêndios a partir dessa data vai aumentar.
> Dia 18 parece ser o dia mais quente para o litoral.
> Quem vive no Ribatejo e interior lá vai levar com +35ºC durante mais de 5 dias, o que já classifica com onda de calor.
> 
> ...



pois eu sei bem o que é isso, infelizmente já estou habituado a isso todos os Verões, nem discuto, já é uma coisa certa para estes lados no Verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> É passarmos do 8 ao 80, ainda há poucos dias, em grande parte do país, as temperaturas não passavam dos 20°c.


É isto que me faz gostar de meteorologia ahah, a atmosfera lá dança nos céus e "traz o que quer", isto em termos pouco científicos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 23:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O calor parece ter decidido chegar a partir de dia 17, coincidentemente na data de 1 ano dos incêndios de Pedrogão. Espero que o cenário não se repita, mas a probabilidade de incêndios a partir dessa data vai aumentar.
> Dia 18 parece ser o dia mais quente para o litoral.
> Quem vive no Ribatejo e interior lá vai levar com +35ºC durante mais de 5 dias, o que já classifica com onda de calor.
> 
> ...



As semelhanças são mesmo muitas, curiosamente! Até esta instabilidade convectiva que se poderá vir a proporcionar nos dias 20 ou 21 vem de encontro ao mesmo! Felizmente este ano choveu bastante, e tanto os solos, como as matérias finas estão bem diferentes do que estavão o ano passado à mesma data! Esperemos também que o nosso governo, e proteção civil tenham aprendido com os erros do passado

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2018 às 23:12)

Para a semana já devemos ter as primeiras noites tropicais, tal como tinha dito é do 8 ao 80... o que vale é estes dias mais amenos que nos vão preparando para o calor a sério!


----------



## Fall9 (15 Jun 2018 às 04:03)

Santo clima das Caldas! 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2018 às 10:58)

> During at least two last years (2016 and 2017) every month the average monthly air temperature in the Northern Hemisphere was in the first five highest values on the record, i.e. since 1891. However, the situation has been changed in the beginning of 2018. In January, the average monthly air temperature got 6th rank, and then it reached the end of the second five values, in February – 9th rank, in April – 8th one. May continued this tendency. Its average monthly air temperature holds 7-12 line among the highest ranged values.





> Once again, as in March, the record heat was in Europe. The last May here became the warmest one on the record. His average monthly air temperature exceeded the last achievement of 2003 by more than 1°. In the East European and Scandinavian countries, the new maximums were registering. In most territory of the continent the air temperature norm were exceeded by 2° and more, in the north of Germany, in Scandinavia and east of the continent – by 4-5° and more. In Oslo the anomaly is +5.7°, Stockholm, Copenhagen and Brno - +4.4°, Warsaw - +4.7, in Budapest and Belgrade - +4.1°, Tallinn and Kaunas - +4.8°, Vilnius and Minsk - +4.5°.



IM russo (para não serem sempre os catastrofistas ocidentais).


----------



## Nando Costa (15 Jun 2018 às 12:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> As semelhanças são mesmo muitas, curiosamente! Até esta instabilidade convectiva que se poderá vir a proporcionar nos dias 20 ou 21 vem de encontro ao mesmo! Felizmente este ano choveu bastante, e tanto os solos, como as matérias finas estão bem diferentes do que estavão o ano passado à mesma data! Esperemos também que o nosso governo, e proteção civil tenham aprendido com os erros do passado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



É muito fácil colocar a responsabilidade só no governo e na proteção civil. Dá muito jeito. Com certeza, que houve erros, que entretanto foram corrigidos. Acredito mesmo que o país e os cidadãos estão agora mais preparados para este tipo de calamidades. O maior problema está na nossa justiça, enquanto esta não tiver mão pesada para com o terrorismo incendiário e não se acabar com o negócio dos fogos vamos continuar a assistir todos os anos à mesma pouca vergonha. Tudo o resto é desviar as atenções para o real problema. Tenho dito.


----------



## Nando Costa (15 Jun 2018 às 12:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> As semelhanças são mesmo muitas, curiosamente! Até esta instabilidade convectiva que se poderá vir a proporcionar nos dias 20 ou 21 vem de encontro ao mesmo! Felizmente este ano choveu bastante, e tanto os solos, como as matérias finas estão bem diferentes do que estavão o ano passado à mesma data! Esperemos também que o nosso governo, e proteção civil tenham aprendido com os erros do passado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É muito fácil colocar a responsabilidade só no governo e na proteção civil. Com certeza, que houve erros, que entretanto foram corrigidos. Acredito mesmo que o país e os cidadãos estão agora mais preparados para este tipo de calamidades. O maior problema está na nossa justiça, enquanto esta não tiver mão pesada para com o terrorismo incendiário e não se acabar com o negócio dos fogos vamos continuar a assistir todos os anos à mesma pouca vergonha. Tudo o resto é desviar as atenções para o real problema. Tenho dito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2018 às 20:56)

Nos próximos dias há condições de se atingir no território máximas de:

Dia 17: *38ºC*
Dia 18: *41ºC*

Para acompanhar. O território europeu ainda não viu 40ºC este ano, seria interessante ser PT a quebrar depois de tantos dias a marinar nos 20s lol.


----------



## Marco pires (15 Jun 2018 às 21:43)

ora aí está o que tanta gente esperava, máximas altas a em certos locais a baterem os 40º
espero que esteja ao gosto de quem gosta deste tipo de temperaturas, espero é que isto não dê origem a mais tragédias a respeito dos fogos.
com tanto ênfase nos 40º, daqui a pouco isso até se torna vulgar, então temos que saltar de patamar e começar a rezar pelos 50º que isso é que dá pica lol


----------



## Cesar (15 Jun 2018 às 22:21)

.


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 23:00)

Marco pires disse:


> ora aí está o que tanta gente esperava, máximas altas a em certos locais a baterem os 40º
> espero que esteja ao gosto de quem gosta deste tipo de temperaturas, espero é que isto não dê origem a mais tragédias a respeito dos fogos.
> com tanto ênfase nos 40º, daqui a pouco isso até se torna vulgar, então temos que saltar de patamar e começar a rezar pelos 50º que isso é que dá pica lol



Não estamos a chegar a essa altura do ano? Estamos, portanto é normal que tal aconteça, entre o frio e o calor, prefiro o calor, mas também não gosto de andar ai a "destilar"...
Sempre os fogos, não é este tempo que causa os incêndios! Estamos todos fartos de saber isso, o que este tempo pode fazer é "ajudar" à propagação dos mesmos. Agora é altura "dele", deixá-lo, assim como quando for o da chuva, não se podem queixar, ainda bem que a natureza tem "vontade" própria.


----------



## AJB (16 Jun 2018 às 03:00)

E tecnicamente impossivel que aconteca em Portugal, durante o mês de Junho, algo minimamente semelhante com o que aconteceu ha um ano em Pedrogão!
Quanto ao resto...nao pode nunca a causa, tempo quente e seco, ser justificação para os incêndios!
Aliás, se assim fosse, em Maio teriamos gandes incêndios...e nao tivemos! Referi me especificamente a classe de extensão e nao a número de ocorrências!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 14:12)

Que interessante, o meteo técnico tem precipitação para aqui de Terça a Sexta Feira...


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jun 2018 às 16:03)

Nando Costa disse:


> É muito fácil colocar a responsabilidade só no governo e na proteção civil. Com certeza, que houve erros, que entretanto foram corrigidos. Acredito mesmo que o país e os cidadãos estão agora mais preparados para este tipo de calamidades. O maior problema está na nossa justiça, enquanto esta não tiver mão pesada para com o terrorismo incendiário e não se acabar com o negócio dos fogos vamos continuar a assistir todos os anos à mesma pouca vergonha. Tudo o resto é desviar as atenções para o real problema. Tenho dito.


Estou  de acordo que a justiça devia ter mão bastante pesada para estes criminosos, mas nos incêndios de Junho e Outubro houve falhas bastante graves, falo na primeira pessoa que sentiu na pele a falta de meios para o combate ao incêndio de 15 de Outubro, na minha freguesia 0 meios, só numa localidade arderam 17 casas de segunda habitação. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Estou  de acordo que a justiça devia ter mão bastante pesada para estes criminosos, mas nos incêndios de Junho e Outubro houve falhas bastante graves, falo na primeira pessoa que sentiu na pele a falta de meios para o combate ao incêndio de 15 de Outubro, na minha freguesia 0 meios, só numa localidade arderam 17 casas de segunda habitação.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Não desculpo de maneira nenhuma as falhas do estado/protecção civil mas o número de ignições e a progressão/gravidade dos incêndios levou ao colapso dos meios. Apesar da tempestade ter sido perfeita, penso que o planeamento foi deficiente e os meios no terreno insuficientes.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jun 2018 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não desculpo de maneira nenhuma as falhas do estado/protecção civil mas o número de ignições e a progressão/gravidade dos incêndios levou ao colapso dos meios. Apesar da tempestade ter sido perfeita, penso que o planeamento foi deficiente e os meios no terreno insuficientes.


A grande falha foi precisamente no planeamento,  no meu concelho Arganil um incêndio de grande dimensão que começou no concelho vizinho da Pampilhosa da Serra foi dado como extinto no dia 10, dia 15 foi o fatídico dia,  os meios não  estavam  no terreno, apesar de se saber que a tempestade Ophelia vinha a caminho,  com todos os meios tecnológicos que existem falhas desta natureza não podem acontecer. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 17:54)

Serra do Açor disse:


> A grande falha foi precisamente no planeamento,  no meu concelho Arganil um incêndio de grande dimensão que começou no concelho vizinho da Pampilhosa da Serra foi dado como extinto no dia 10, dia 15 foi o fatídico dia,  os meios não  estavam  no terreno, apesar de se saber que a tempestade Ophelia vinha a caminho,  com todos os meios tecnológicos que existem falhas desta natureza não podem acontecer.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Pois não. Diria que agora não pode voltar a acontecer. O primeiro ataque também foi deficiente... espero que em relação ao combate, tudo corra melhor este ano. Seja como for é bom ver que está tudo calmo neste momento...


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jun 2018 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois não. Diria que agora não pode voltar a acontecer. O primeiro ataque também foi deficiente... espero que em relação ao combate, tudo corra melhor este ano. Seja como for é bom ver que está tudo calmo neste momento...


Espero que não,  repara que no meu concelho o incêndio de 15 de Outubro resultou de dois reacendimentos,  cerca das 12.30 em deguimbra perto da Esculca,  o outro já perto das 16.00 na relva velha perto da mata da margaraça,  o resultado foi terrível tendo progredido para outros concelhos vizinhos,  se os meios estivessem no terreno o resultado talvez fosse diferente. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Espero que não,  repara que no meu concelho o incêndio de 15 de Outubro resultou de dois reacendimentos,  cerca das 12.30 em deguimbra perto da Esculca,  o outro já perto das 16.00 na relva velha perto da mata da margaraça,  o resultado foi terrível tendo progredido para outros concelhos vizinhos,  se os meios estivessem no terreno o resultado talvez fosse diferente.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Espero que se tenha aprendido com os erros que se cometeram no ataque e posicionamento correcto de meios, e já agora que o estado do tempo ajude e o famoso 30 - 30 - 30 seja menos frequente.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2018 às 19:15)

Como não está a fazer calor anormal onde vivo, não existe aquecimento global.






Porque é que é importante saber (e aplicar) a noção de média? Em países colossais, como a Rússia, por vezes existem enormes contrastes entre regiões. Para o Moscovita não há AG. Já para o siberiano se calhar a opinião é outra.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2018 às 19:26)




----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2018 às 01:22)

Ribatejo com valente onda de calor:






Atenção ao risco de incêndio para dia 18:






Ilha de calor lisboeta deve ver noites tropicais todos os dias:


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:12)

Primeira vez que se usa a nova escala para +35ºC e até me dói a vista  O IPMA podia ter mudado a letra para branco ou colocar uma cor menos intensa...


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jun 2018 às 22:03)

o dia hoje foi de matar, a ver se as previsões acertam e alivia um pouco


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 12:17)

a cor dos 40ºC é mais bonitinha , Coruche foi a mais quente com 40.9ºC, seguindo de Mora com 40.7ºC


----------



## Sandie (19 Jun 2018 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

podem informar uma Estação confiável, em Almoster ou o mais próximo possível, que me forneça dados de precipitação referentes a Maio ? 

Obrigada !


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Jun 2018 às 22:13)

Bem o mês de Junho está arrumado em termos de calor (temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC)


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 11:04)

Intensa actividade convectiva a Oeste de Aveiro e Coimbra, se fosse de noite seria um espectáculo luminoso brutal.
Entretanto, vai chegando algo de jeito à Costa Algarvia,


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 18:27)

Inundações e queda de árvores no Norte, em direto na CM TV.


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Jun 2018 às 18:43)

Evitemos fazer publicidade a certa comunicação social.


----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 20:03)

RStorm disse:


> Inundações e queda de árvores no Norte, em direto na CM TV.


Um vídeo:


----------



## Tonton (20 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

Aí vem a nossa próxima "cut-off" (mais a oeste):









... e que, previsivelmente, se vai fundir com a que actualmente nos influencia:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2018 às 16:50)




----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 18:39)

Os distritos do Sul (exceto Faro) estão novamente sob aviso amarelo até às 21h devido à previsão de aguaceiros fortes, granizo e trovoadas.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2018 às 11:44)

Aqui, como a maior parte dos meses têm apresentado anomalia negativa na precipitação, depois da trovoada de ontem, este junho já é o segundo mês mais chuvoso de 2018.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2018 às 11:55)

Novo produto do ECMWF já disponível:


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2018 às 12:25)

Raios ontem. Este mapa não é fácil de ver:


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Jun 2018 às 17:46)

Atualização do IPMA 22/06/2018


----------



## rokleon (22 Jun 2018 às 19:00)

Pek disse:


> Raios ontem. Este mapa não é fácil de ver:



Trocava-se o azul claro em baixo, das descargas, por verde e tinhamos a bandeira de Portugal por cima de Portugal.  Muita imaginação...


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Jun 2018 às 14:06)

*Previsão para Verão 2018 para Portugal Continental*
De acordo com os modelos de previsão do Centro Europeu (ECMWF) , tudo indica que teremos um verão com temperaturas "normais" , Junho acabar com muitas instabilidades ,tanto em em termos de precipitação e oscilações de temperatura. Em julho tudo indica que teremos temperaturas normais para a epoca que estamos , mas para as regiões Centro e Sul , mais basicamente para o Algarve , as temperaturas estãrao ligeiramente inferiores 1 ºC a 2 ºC para a epoca que estamos , apesar que tudo indica que teremos ondas de calor fortes e principalmente em Agosto , teremos pouca precipitação , o que é normal para o mês de Agosto , agora tambem há previsões que indicam que em Setembro , Outubro teremos temperaturas altas e tempestades tropicais , será ? Veremos ! As previsões do modelo americano tambem são totalmente exatas ao modelo europeu , com um mês de julho com temperaturas normais para a epoca de " Verão " , com uma descida da temperatura 1 ºC a 2 ºC para o sul português , mais exatamente no algarve . Não descarta qualquer possibilidade de ondas de calor no algarve, haverá mas não com tanta intensidade como no ano passado e falo exatamente tambem no Norte e Centro , haverá ondas de calor mas não com tanta duração , a precipitação tambem não será muita , principalmente para Agosto , onde a precipitação será pouca o que é "normal" para a epoca de Agosto .
PS: Imagens dos graficos GFS retratam uma previsão para dia 9 e 10 de julho , apenas como exemplo do inicio de julho .


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2018 às 22:25)

Ver thread


----------



## KarluZ (25 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

[funny]


----------



## comentador (25 Jun 2018 às 22:05)

Boa noite!

Já começa a haver previsão de instabilidade a partir de 6ª feira com trovoadas no interior em todo o continente. Este ano as trovoadas não nos largam, não há meio do tempo estabilizar.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Já começa a haver previsão de instabilidade a partir de 6ª feira com trovoadas no interior em todo o continente. Este ano as trovoadas não nos largam, não há meio do tempo estabilizar.


Antigamente segundo as histórias que as pessoas mais velhas me contam, as trovoadas apareciam com frequência no verão. Agora, é que é um stress, quando elas aparecem, aliás, neste momento no nosso verão, tudo o que aparece a não ser calor é um motivo para alarido e tem-se visto ao longo do que temos tido este mês. Compreendo que é mau porque estragam, mas não é nada de anormal.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2018 às 22:32)

Com quase metade do ano cumprido...






... este ano, em média, o AC está mais intenso e consolidado ligeiramente a sudoeste da zona habitual:











Como os Açores em muitas ocasiões aparentemente não fazem parte do país, o tempo está bastante ameno em Portugal.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jun 2018 às 00:24)

Os modelos GFS prevêem calor para todo o pais a partir do dia 10 de Julho com passagem de uma massa de ar quente .


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Jun 2018 às 01:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Os modelos GFS prevêem calor para todo o pais a partir do dia 10 de Julho com passagem de uma massa de ar quente .


como isto está acho que esta depressão não nos vai largar o verão inteiro....


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2018 às 01:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> como isto está acho que esta depressão não nos vai largar o verão inteiro....



Sim, nesta altura do ano a depressão de origem térmica forma-se diariamente no interior da Península Ibérica.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jun 2018 às 01:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> como isto está acho que esta depressão não nos vai largar o verão inteiro....


Tem percorrido a peninsula ibérica , o que é normal , tem causado alguma instabilidade , os niveis estão altos na troposfera , tem sido uma primavera e um começo de verão com oscilações tanto em termos do tempo e temperatura.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jun 2018 às 01:47)

A tal depressão que percorre a peninsula ibérica e tem causado instabilidade , tudo indica que sabado possa chover em Portugal , ela irá passar por Portugal , após dia 4 de Julho já dá melhorias no tempo e redução da nebulosidade e com previsão a partir do dia 10 de julho venha calor com chegada de uma massa de ar quente.


----------



## comentador (26 Jun 2018 às 13:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Antigamente segundo as histórias que as pessoas mais velhas me contam, as trovoadas apareciam com frequência no verão. Agora, é que é um stress, quando elas aparecem, aliás, neste momento no nosso verão, tudo o que aparece a não ser calor é um motivo para alarido e tem-se visto ao longo do que temos tido este mês. Compreendo que é mau porque estragam, mas não é nada de anormal.


Segundo as histórias que as pessoas mais velhas me contam, os meses de trovoadas eram essencialmente finais de Abril, Maio e em Junho uma ou outra isolada e a maioria dos anos Junho nem chovia sequer. Agora com quantos dias de trovoadas vamos nós? E ainda por cima no final de Junho e início de Julho onde o tempo costumava ser mais estável. 

Queremos sim senhor tempo de verão, quero Sol e calor sim, é tempo dele e é o que mais desejo para esta altura! Junho com tantas trovoadas, é ANORMAL. Este ano, Março, Abril, Maio e Junho, com instabilidade anormal! Quem o diz nada melhor que entidade oficial: IPMA, e concordo!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2018 às 13:56)

Dissertação de mestrado em Geografia Física (Sandra Correia):

Análise de padrões temporais e espaciais de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em Portugal Continental



http://repositorio.ul.pt/handle/10451/9371?mode=full


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2018 às 13:58)

New developments on lightning research in Portugal


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2018 às 15:49)

comentador disse:


> Segundo as histórias que as pessoas mais velhas me contam, os meses de trovoadas eram essencialmente finais de Abril, Maio e em Junho uma ou outra isolada e a maioria dos anos Junho nem chovia sequer. Agora com quantos dias de trovoadas vamos nós? E ainda por cima no final de Junho e início de Julho onde o tempo costumava ser mais estável.
> 
> Queremos sim senhor tempo de verão, quero Sol e calor sim, é tempo dele e é o que mais desejo para esta altura! Junho com tantas trovoadas, é ANORMAL. Este ano, Março, Abril, Maio e Junho, com instabilidade anormal! Quem o diz nada melhor que entidade oficial: IPMA, e concordo!!


De facto não entendo... ainda há uns meses de queixavas que não chovia e que a tua zona ia virar um deserto, agora já é instabilidade a mais? Por favor, o que temos tido não tem sido nada de anormal e que nunca tenha acontecido,
talvez as pessoas se estejam a habituar a outro clima, atendendo ao histórico recente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jun 2018 às 15:54)

Pois eu cá estou a adorar este dia de verão com vintes e poucos. Pode continuar que eu não me queixo.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

Normal não é , este ano temos tido bastantes instabilidades , por muita causa da depressões que temos enfrentado e ao dirigir-se para Portugal ,  a massa de ar quente dirige-se para Este de Portugal , se repararmos Portugal vai ter uma depressão a passar por Portugal sabado o que vai gerar aguaceiros e trovoada e Metade de Espanha , França , Alemanha vão enfrentar temperaturas altas , que neste caso ja estão a enfrentar basicamente ,outro facto é as bolas de ar frio,  tambem as bolsas de ar frio nas camadas mais altas da troposfera podem ter algum significado nestas instabilidades.


----------



## comentador (26 Jun 2018 às 22:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> De facto não entendo... ainda há uns meses de queixavas que não chovia e que a tua zona ia virar um deserto, agora já é instabilidade a mais? Por favor, o que temos tido não tem sido nada de anormal e que nunca tenha acontecido,
> talvez as pessoas se estejam a habituar a outro clima, atendendo ao histórico recente.



Infelizmente não era só eu que me queixava que não chovia na minha zona, todo o continente estava com uma situação preocupante face à seca que estávamos a passar. Ainda bem para todos que Março e Abril resolveram a situação de seca. O que quis dizer é que estes 2 meses tiveram factores climáticos anormais, como a precipitação, vento e temperatura. Todos sabemos que a precipitação foi acima da média apesar de fazer muita falta, a temperatura foi abaixo do normal e muitos dias com velocidade excessiva de vento para os 2 meses. Maio e Junho foram muito instáveis sobretudo no interior. Se é normal estes estados de tempo com trovoadas para Maio e Junho? Sim é normal, o que não é normal foi a frequência de trovoadas que ocorreram em ambos os meses.


----------



## Pek (27 Jun 2018 às 10:01)




----------



## lserpa (27 Jun 2018 às 14:40)

Como é sabido pela maioria dos “foristas” do meteoPT, os algoritmos matemáticos utilizados pelos modelos atmosféricos, tais como GFS, ECM, etc... têm na sua “genética” o efeito borboleta. Eis o melhor exemplo que encontrei até agora para demonstrar o verdadeiro efeito borboleta 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (27 Jun 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2018 às 22:15)




----------



## PedroGPRO (28 Jun 2018 às 00:40)




----------



## comentador (28 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite, há previsões para instabilidade a partir de amanhã e no próximo fim de semana. Admira-me que nenhum membro comentou ainda a depressão que aí vem e parece que vai deixar chuva em todo o País. Este Verão não vai assemelhar-se em nada com os 3 últimos Verões. Vai ser o oposto!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, há previsões para instabilidade a partir de amanhã e no próximo fim de semana. Admira-me que nenhum membro comentou ainda a depressão que aí vem e parece que vai deixar chuva em todo o País. Este Verão não vai assemelhar-se em nada com os 3 últimos Verões. Vai ser o oposto!!


Eu pessoalmente não comento porque a chuva neste tempo não tem interesse nenhum... no Inverno é que é interessante.
Finalmente parece que a partir de dia 5 o Verão vai chegar, vamos ver se não é adiado de novo...


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jun 2018 às 00:42)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, há previsões para instabilidade a partir de amanhã e no próximo fim de semana. Admira-me que nenhum membro comentou ainda a depressão que aí vem e parece que vai deixar chuva em todo o País. Este Verão não vai assemelhar-se em nada com os 3 últimos Verões. Vai ser o oposto!!


É mais uma instabilidade , com depressão em varios nucleos , trovoada e aguaceiros , o mais provavel será trovoada mais frequente para as terras altas, as previsões apontam para a continuidade de nebulosidade na atmosfera, com permanente ameaça de contração de precipitação, e temperaturas amenas. . Aqui chega uma depressão com instabilidade , em França , Alemanha , Polonia chega temperaturas altas , é interessante .. A partir do dia 5 de julho a instabilidade ja começa a desaparecer e as temperaturas aumentam .


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2018 às 10:44)

Do IM russo. Que barbaridade 







---

O Ophelia já foi acrescentado à base de dados:






Desde 1960 e em Outubro, só ao Fran foi atribuído força de furacão aquando da passagem pelas ilhas.


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jun 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## lserpa (1 Jul 2018 às 13:54)

Boa tarde. 
Segundo ouvi nas notícias da RTP, a Malta das vinhas do douro está, em colaboração com meteorologistas franceses, a estudar a hipótese de alterar as células afim de controlar a queda de granizo. 
Resumindo, vão fazer manipulação do tempo com iodeto de prata. Este químico faz com que a células não se desenvolvam e se precipitem precocemente. 
Ora aí está um assunto que discordo completamente, manipulação climática! 
Qual a vossa opinião? 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (1 Jul 2018 às 17:00)

lserpa disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Segundo ouvi nas notícias da RTP, a Malta das vinhas do douro está, em colaboração com meteorologistas franceses, a estudar a hipótese de alterar as células afim de controlar a queda de granizo.
> Resumindo, vão fazer manipulação do tempo com iodeto de prata. Este químico faz com que a células não se desenvolvam e se precipitem precocemente.
> Ora aí está um assunto que discordo completamente, manipulação climática!
> ...



Tenho ideia de já ter lido algo sobre isso sobre um país qualquer onde não chovia (ou chovia muito, muito pouco), pelo menos não chovia o necessário para desenvolverem agricultura...


----------



## lserpa (1 Jul 2018 às 17:34)

RickStorm disse:


> Tenho ideia de já ter lido algo sobre isso sobre um país qualquer onde não chovia (ou chovia muito, muito pouco), pelo menos não chovia o necessário para desenvolverem agricultura...



Sim, essa técnica é utilizada na China e em França. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2018 às 17:59)

lserpa disse:


> Segundo ouvi nas notícias da RTP, a Malta das vinhas do douro está, em colaboração com meteorologistas franceses, a estudar a hipótese de alterar as células afim de controlar a queda de granizo.Resumindo, vão fazer manipulação do tempo com iodeto de prata. Este químico faz com que a células não se desenvolvam e se precipitem precocemente.



Quando se ouvem trovões lembram-se de Santa Bárbara:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/foguetes-supressao-de-granizo.5919/


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2018 às 21:10)

Vou inventar uma manta que seja resistente ao impacto do granizo e que proteja as vinhas ou outras culturas do granizo. Prontos, ficava rico num instante.  

Os agricultores nunca estão contentes, ora se chove demais causa estragos, se não chove causa estragos, se cai granizo idem idem aspas aspas.


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Jul 2018 às 22:08)

A ideia é boa, mas acho que já vais tarde ahah


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2018 às 22:15)

AndréGM22 disse:


> A ideia é boa, mas acho que já vais tarde ahah



Importo o material e vendo, nunca se vai tarde.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jul 2018 às 22:35)

Aqui em Serpa estão sempre tapadas com essas mantas, seja verão ou inverno


----------



## fhff (2 Jul 2018 às 08:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Aqui em Serpa estão sempre tapadas com essas mantas, seja verão ou inverno


Provavelmente será uva de mesa e o objectivo principal não é para protecção do granizo. Dada a raridade do fenómeno e a probabilidade de acertar numa mesma vinha vários anos seguidos,  a melhor solução é um seguro de colheita. As redes são caras e pouco práticas de pôr e tirar. Aqui por Lisboa,  Alenquer,  em 18 anos de acompanhamento de vinhas só houve problemas em 2004 ou 2005 e foi tão localizado que alguns produtores tiveram talhões afectados e outros sem qualquer beliscadura.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2018 às 18:02)

Leitura obrigatória:


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jul 2018 às 19:46)

Será que é desta que o Verão vai chegar a serio?


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2018 às 20:45)




----------



## Tyna (3 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

alguém já viu esta noticia no SOl: 

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/617843/temperaturas-vao-chegar-aos-45-graus-

"As temperaturas poderão chegar aos 45 graus no Centro, no Sul e em zonas do Interior Norte entre o próximo domingo e quinta-feira da semana que vem. A informação está a ser adiantada por sites de meteorologia não oficiais, portugueses e espanhóis. Contactado pelo i, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) confirma que o tempo deverá "estabilizar" nos próximos dias, sendo esperadas "temperaturas acima dos 30 graus" a partir da próxima semana, mas avisa que, com seis de antecedência, não é possível prever ondas de calor. "


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 17:25)

Tyna disse:


> alguém já viu esta noticia no SOl:
> 
> https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/617843/temperaturas-vao-chegar-aos-45-graus-
> 
> "As temperaturas poderão chegar aos 45 graus no Centro, no Sul e em zonas do Interior Norte entre o próximo domingo e quinta-feira da semana que vem. A informação está a ser adiantada por sites de meteorologia não oficiais, portugueses e espanhóis. Contactado pelo i, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) confirma que o tempo deverá "estabilizar" nos próximos dias, sendo esperadas "temperaturas acima dos 30 graus" a partir da próxima semana, mas avisa que, com seis de antecedência, não é possível prever ondas de calor. "



Não sei qual é a novidade, estamos no Verão certo? é normal que esteja calor, essas temperaturas são mais para o interior, de qualquer maneira não é nada que não se tenha presenciado no passado!
São apenas previsões, a partir do fim de semana começa a melhorar!

Agora Portugal é um continente?
"Segundo sites como o MeteoAlerta ou o MeteoBadajoz, está previsto "um episódio de calor muito extremo em todo o Continente" de Portugal, entre domingo, dia 8 de julho, e quinta-feira, dia 12."


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jul 2018 às 17:50)

remember disse:


> Não sei qual é a novidade, estamos no Verão certo? é normal que esteja calor, essas temperaturas são mais para o interior, de qualquer maneira não é nada que não se tenha presenciado no passado!
> São apenas previsões, a partir do fim de semana começa a melhorar!
> 
> Agora Portugal é um continente?
> "Segundo sites como o MeteoAlerta ou o MeteoBadajoz, está previsto "um episódio de calor muito extremo em todo o Continente" de Portugal, entre domingo, dia 8 de julho, e quinta-feira, dia 12."


Concordo , essas temperaturas são normais no Verão, a questão aqui é se mantêm-se essas temperaturas e as instabilidades não venham novamente .


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 17:53)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Concordo , essas temperaturas são normais no Verão, a questão aqui é se mantêm-se essas temperaturas e as instabilidades não venham novamente .



Tenho que concordar, parece que se abriu um "corredor" e vem cá tudo parar  dias cinzentos seguidos até faz confusão, vá la que tal como ontem começou a limpar agora!
Também não é preciso ser assim tão quente hehe


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2018 às 18:14)

Mas quem é a pessoa na sua perfeita sanidade mental que anseia por temperaturas de 45ºC ? 
Não consigo nem nunca irei entender essa extrema preocupação por algo que acaba por ser prejudicial a todos os níveis.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Jul 2018 às 18:20)

criz0r disse:


> Mas quem é a pessoa na sua perfeita sanidade mental que anseia por temperaturas de 45ºC ?
> Não consigo nem nunca irei entender essa extrema preocupação por algo que acaba por ser prejudicial a todos os níveis.


Temperaturas de 45º é prejudicial para todos sem duvida, agora temperaturas até aos 40 graus , é perfeitamente normal para o Verão .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jul 2018 às 18:25)

No litoral norte o verão está a ser uma miséria...
Nortada tempo ameno...
Espero ter um agosto melhor!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2018 às 18:35)

Tyna disse:


> alguém já viu esta noticia no SOl:
> 
> https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/617843/temperaturas-vao-chegar-aos-45-graus-
> 
> "As temperaturas poderão chegar aos 45 graus no Centro, no Sul e em zonas do Interior Norte entre o próximo domingo e quinta-feira da semana que vem. A informação está a ser adiantada por sites de meteorologia não oficiais, portugueses e espanhóis. Contactado pelo i, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) confirma que o tempo deverá "estabilizar" nos próximos dias, sendo esperadas "temperaturas acima dos 30 graus" a partir da próxima semana, mas avisa que, com seis de antecedência, não é possível prever ondas de calor. "




Fatídicos como sempre  Acho que o IPMA , responde de forma clara! A seis dias de distância uma previsão meteorológica vale aquilo que vale, que o tempo vai estabilizar durante uns dias é quase uma certeza! Se atingir os 45ºc no interior, também não seria uma novidade em Julho ,Amareleja que o diga *47,4ºc* em 2003, e alguns modelos vão insistido nisso, nomeadamente o ECM!  
Mas aguardemos serenamente,falta tanta tempo, e tudo o que possa vir, será fruta do tempo! Estas ditas páginas, e os meios de comunicação social deveriam ser muito mais responsáveis!


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Temperaturas de 45º é prejudicial para todos sem duvida, agora temperaturas até aos 40 graus , é perfeitamente normal para o Verão .



É normal nas regiões mais abrigadas do Interior e por "breves" episódios. Tudo o que se aproxime dos 40ºC não vem trazer nada de positivo.
As normais são um exemplo perfeito para o demonstrar. Assim como -5 ou -10ºC já é demais.


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 18:47)

criz0r disse:


> É normal nas regiões mais abrigadas do Interior e por "breves" episódios. Tudo o que se aproxime dos 40ºC não vem trazer nada de positivo.
> As normais são um exemplo perfeito para o demonstrar. Assim como -5 ou -10ºC já é demais.



Tenho que discordar, Lisboa e arredores não costuma ter dias e dias de Verão perto dos 40ºC ?


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2018 às 18:51)

remember disse:


> Tenho que discordar, Lisboa e arredores não costuma ter dias e dias de Verão perto dos 40ºC ?



Infelizmente, nos últimos anos costuma, mas não é o normal!


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

remember disse:


> Tenho que discordar, Lisboa e arredores não costuma ter dias e dias de Verão perto dos 40ºC ?



Não. Quanto muito 35ºC em Verões dentro da média. Mesmo aqui na margem sul que é históricamente uma zona muito quente não temos tais valores em dias consecutivos.


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 18:58)

Bem, sempre vivi nesta zona norte de Lisboa entre a Bobadela e Póvoa de Santa Iria e sempre me lembro de dias e dias quentes acima dos 30ºC. Havia sim um Verão bem definido com começo em Junho e fim em Setembro.
Agora nota-se essas diferenças de prolongar-se até meados de Outubro. Volto a dizer o que já disse anteriormente em outras ocasiões, ainda bem que não mandamos na natureza e como tal... Daqui nada estão a dizer que estes dias cinzentos, noites frias e temperaturas bem abaixo da média são normais... Não me alongo mais!

E que fique bem claro que gosto sim de calor, mas não em demasia. Se assim fosse mudava-me para o Alentejo ou ali para a zona da Beira-Baixa que essas sim tem temperaturas altíssimas no Verão!


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2018 às 19:21)

remember disse:


> Bem, sempre vivi nesta zona norte de Lisboa entre a Bobadela e Póvoa de Santa Iria e sempre me lembro de dias e dias quentes acima dos 30ºC. Havia sim um Verão bem definido com começo em Junho e fim em Setembro.
> Agora nota-se essas diferenças de prolongar-se até meados de Outubro. Volto a dizer o que já disse anteriormente em outras ocasiões, ainda bem que não mandamos na natureza e como tal... Daqui nada estão a dizer que estes dias cinzentos, noites frias e temperaturas bem abaixo da média são normais... Não me alongo mais!
> 
> E que fique bem claro que gosto sim de calor, mas não em demasia. Se assim fosse mudava-me para o Alentejo ou ali para a zona da Beira-Baixa que essas sim tem temperaturas altíssimas no Verão!


Uma coisa são 30°C ou 35°C, outra bem diferente são 40°C ou perto disso durante vários dias. Nem é sequer perto da média para esta região e ainda bem porque para extremos já nos basta o Alentejo. 

É óbvio, que também eu gosto de calor mas daí a "chorar" por valores de 45°C acho que chega a roçar o ridículo.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2018 às 19:47)

Resta esperar pelo relatório com os dados, mais realistas, da estações mas foi um Junho absurdamente quente (nos Açores).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2018 às 19:53)

criz0r disse:


> Uma coisa são 30°C ou 35°C, outra bem diferente são 40°C ou perto disso durante vários dias. Nem é sequer perto da média para esta região e ainda bem porque para extremos já nos basta o Alentejo.
> 
> É óbvio, que também eu gosto de calor mas daí a "chorar" por valores de 45°C acho que chega a roçar o ridículo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Ter 26-30ºC no Verão é excelente, dá para a praia, dá para o campo. 35ºC já começa a destilar na praia. 40ºC já começa a fritar na praia e é quase impossível. 45ºC, só dentro de água todo submerso.  

No Algarve, a situação está pior não é tanto pela temperatura mas sim pelo vento, senão a praia até é agradável.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

E pronto esta saída do ECMWF já retirou o calor e voltamos a ter mais instabilidade a partir do meio da próxima semana. este verão estamos condenados a isto não há hipotese


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jul 2018 às 22:05)

A última run do ECM empurra o calor todo para os Nuestros Hermanos  Este ano vamos ter um Verão Fresquinho, para variar um pouco. 
@Davidmpb é tão bom para dormir uma noite em condições, neste forno que é Portalegre


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2018 às 22:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A última run do ECM empurra o calor todo para os Nuestros Hermanos  Este ano vamos ter um Verão Fresquinho, para variar um pouco.


Está tão bom assim


----------



## Marco pires (3 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

graças a deus, haja alguém que anseia pela manutenção destas temperaturas que são um mimo, quem me dera que os verões fossem todos como tem sido até agora.
uma maravilha como tem estado, nada de bafo que nem se pode respirar, ventinho mais fresco à tarde, manhãs bem agradáveis, não se pode pedir melhor e que assim continuasse até ao fim do verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2018 às 22:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Davidmpb é tão bom para dormir uma noite em condições, neste forno que é Portalegre


As noites têm sido bastante frescas.
Não me lembro, num passado recente, de tantas noites frescas seguidas nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jul 2018 às 22:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não me lembro, num passado recente, de tantas noites frescas seguidas nesta altura do ano.



Recordo-me de, em Julho de 2014, estarem alguns dias assim, mas tantas seguidas é raro. Este ano só tivemos 2 ou 3 noites quentes na cidade, em meados do mês passado.


----------



## RickStorm (3 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto esta saída do ECMWF já retirou o calor e voltamos a ter mais instabilidade a partir do meio da próxima semana. este verão estamos condenados a isto não há hipotese



Sentimento mútuo...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

Xô, calor do demo! Xô!


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

Marco pires disse:


> graças a deus, haja alguém que anseia pela manutenção destas temperaturas que são um mimo, quem me dera que os verões fossem todos como tem sido até agora.
> uma maravilha como tem estado, nada de bafo que nem se pode respirar, ventinho mais fresco à tarde, manhãs bem agradáveis, não se pode pedir melhor e que assim continuasse até ao fim do verão.




Não és o único, está na altura de termos um Verão verdadeiramente fresco.
Por mim era o mês corrido a mínimas de 10ºC e máximas de 25ºC


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

criz0r disse:


> Uma coisa são 30°C ou 35°C, outra bem diferente são 40°C ou perto disso durante vários dias. Nem é sequer perto da média para esta região e ainda bem porque para extremos já nos basta o Alentejo.
> 
> É óbvio, que também eu gosto de calor mas daí a "chorar" por valores de 45°C acho que chega a roçar o ridículo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Vejo aqui com cada barbaridade... No Inverno, é porque não chove, choveu para "catano", ainda queriam mais...de Verão querem que chova, ou que esteja fresco porque assim é que se está bem!
Se todos quiséssemos a meteorologia à nossa maneira, estavamos bem f* Hoje quero que chova, amanhã vai estar muito calor etc etc. Só para terminar viste-me a "chorar" ou a pedir temperaturas dessas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está tão bom assim



Sabe bem, não ter 30ºC à meia-noite. Portalegre e o Sotavento algarvio, este ano, tem estado bom, as noites tropicais emigraram, sabe muito bem dormir descansado. 







O GFS, mostra ali, uma queda abrupta da ISO em pouco mais de 24 horas, passa duma iso 26/27ºC para uma iso 13ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 12:30)

Aquilo que vejo nas últimas saídas do modelos é os extremos a irem embora , e isso claro é bom para tudo , essencialmente para a saúde de todos nós! Agora parece.me que as temperaturas normais para altura do ano vão voltar a partir de dia 6 (Sexta-Feira) e manter.se por cá pelo menos até 11 (Terça-Feira) e isso também é igualmente bom  Por isso relaxem, e desfrutem do Verão pessoal Vão à praia , vão à piscina, passear no jardim, namorem Ou melhor, façam filhos! Ahahah


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2018 às 13:29)




----------



## criz0r (4 Jul 2018 às 14:10)

remember disse:


> Só para terminar viste-me a "chorar" ou a pedir temperaturas dessas?



Não me estava a referir à tua pessoa, mas sim a quem tem vindo a implorar por temperaturas extremas quando o ano passado por esta altura rezavam por chuva.
Enfim, é a sina do Português que se queixa de tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 14:24)

criz0r disse:


> Não me estava a referir à tua pessoa, mas sim a quem tem vindo a implorar por temperaturas extremas quando o ano passado por esta altura rezavam por chuva.
> Enfim, é a sina do Português que se queixa de tudo e mais alguma coisa.


Como referiste a minha citação...  Infelizmente somos muito assim queixamos-nos de tudo e mais alguma coisa! O ano passado foi um ano muito seco, por isso pediam.
Como tínhamos dito e bem, alguma vez ela tinha de vir e veio este ano. Tivemos a terceira Primavera mais chuvosa desde 1931, acho que isso já diz tudo.


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2018 às 23:14)

Ano de _Gordon_ mas é bem possível que hajam 2 sem 3. 

Até agora...


----------



## lserpa (5 Jul 2018 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Ano de _Gordon_ mas é bem possível que hajam 2 sem 3.


Vi algures no Twitter uma simulação para 2018  em que o Gordon passava por cá outra vez. 





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2018 às 20:37)

> “Não são novidade as secas no período do verão, mas ter uma seca depois de dois meses em que praticamente não choveu é muito dramático”, referiu João Ponte, que adiantou haver uma duplicação do valor do apoio em termos comparativos com anos anteriores.





> João Ponte declarou que, no setor dos produtos hortícolas, “existe já um conjunto de produções que estão afetadas”, enquanto no caso do milho há produções que “já se perderam na totalidade”. Jorge Rita, líder da Federação Agrícola dos Açores, referiu que as ilhas de São Miguel, Terceira e Graciosa são as mais afetadas pela seca, considerando que “apesar de não se poder substituir o que falta, pode-se minimizar o seu impacto, neste momento e para o futuro”.





> Só na ilha Terceira, os agricultores estimam uma quebra entre 30% e 40% na produção de leite, na sequência da seca dos últimos três meses, que afetou a produção de milho. “Nos primeiros cinco meses [de 2018], até tivemos uma produção superior ao ano passado. No mês de junho tem caído abruptamente e vamos notar ainda mais nos próximos meses. E vai haver rutura de stocks, porque se calhar 30% a 40% da produção do leite é capaz de cair”, adiantou o presidente da Associação de Jovens Agricultores Terceirenses (AJAT), Anselmo Pires.



*Seca. Governo dos Açores apoia agricultores com dois milhões de euros*

Ao contrário do que se possa pensar, não está sempre a chover nos Açores e há periodicamente secas. Custa assim tanto haver, nem que seja apenas no verão, um seguimento básico (das secas) ou um qualquer boletim no portal do instituto Meteorológico alegadamente NACIONAL? Infelizmente, sim.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2018 às 22:27)

--






Tufão Maria. Está previsto que chegue a cat. 5.

Amanhece no Pacífico oeste. Imagens com intervalos de 2:30 mins aqui  http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_tgb.php


----------



## Tonton (6 Jul 2018 às 00:42)

Temperaturas escaldantes pelo Norte de África nos últimos dias, especialmente na Argélia e na Tunísia, por volta dos 50ºC.

_Ouargla (Algeria) max. 51.3  New national record high for Algeria

http://www.mherrera.org/temp.htm
_
Só resta esperar que todo o grande calor acumulado não acabe algures por aqui, como, por vezes, acontece...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2018 às 01:34)

Tonton disse:


> Temperaturas escaldantes pelo Norte de África nos últimos dias, especialmente na Argélia e na Tunísia, por volta dos 50ºC.
> 
> _Ouargla (Algeria) max. 51.3  New national record high for Algeria
> 
> ...


Aquilo que estava previsto há uns dias atrás para a próxima semana, era a consequência disso. Entretanto, parece que é logo empurrado para sul sendo que vamos ter apenas uns dias com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC. Compreendo que este tempo também já chateie mas aquilo que estava previsto também era um enorme exagero, mas mesmo assim, houve quem ficasse contente com tais previsões, enfim.  Ainda bem que desapareceu.
Já agora, estive a ver por curiosidade, e a temperatura da água do mar vai estar melhor no litoral norte e centro do que a sul de Lisboa nos próximos dias. Não é muito comum.


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2018 às 10:26)

Que injustiça intra-Açores


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2018 às 12:59)

Orion têm para todos os gostos :-) logo virá muita chuva...


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2018 às 13:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Aquilo que estava previsto há uns dias atrás para a próxima semana, era a consequência disso. Entretanto, parece que é logo empurrado para sul sendo que vamos ter apenas uns dias com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC. Compreendo que este tempo também já chateie mas aquilo que estava previsto também era um enorme exagero, mas mesmo assim, houve quem ficasse contente com tais previsões, enfim.  Ainda bem que desapareceu.
> Já agora, estive a ver por curiosidade, e a temperatura da água do mar vai estar melhor no litoral norte e centro do que a sul de Lisboa nos próximos dias. Não é muito comum.







Enquanto o anticiclone andar muito para SO não teremos muito calor, teremos sempre perturbações ou cut-offs por cá. Só se elas afundarem abaixo dos Açores e devido a sua circulação atmosférica  transportar ar Africano, de resto não se vê grande verão a vista. Para mim está óptimo assim, ainda há neve na serra...


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2018 às 15:07)

Só não houve trovoadas porque o CAPE não chegou aos 2000. Isso de 1999 é uma treta


----------



## PedroGPRO (6 Jul 2018 às 22:44)

Está complicado o calor chegar , o anticiclone está a oeste dos açores e esta a condicionar a circulação do calor , estamos com uma corrente de Este e Noroeste e está a trazer muita nebulosidade a Portugal e estas instabilidades , o sul terá temperaturas mais altas este fim de semana por causa de uma massa de ar quente que vai se estender para o sul português por força de uma depressão a oeste de Portugal .


----------



## pe5cinco5 (7 Jul 2018 às 14:42)

Na minha opinião, o tempo para mim está bom assim, nem a mais nem a menos. Eu digo isto porque até costumo de ser uma pessoa que pratica regularmente ciclismo, e os "bafos" de ar quente e de calor não são lá muito bons para este exercício. Mas isto é só um exemplo. Há muitos outros trabalhos que fiz e não foram mais complicados porque o tempo não está muito quente.

Este tempo está bom para sair à rua sem grandes restrições. Não se sente o ar quente a circular à nossa volta. Isto para mim é bom, pois se o ar fosse quente não me iria convidar muito a sair à rua. Eu penso que este tempo dá para fazer um pouco de tudo: dá para ir à rua, dá para passear, dá para fazer exercícios ao ar livre, dá para ir à praia, dá para trabalhar na terra. Se viesse aquele calor quente com o tal "bafo quente", com certeza que secalhar já só ia dar para ir à praia, por exemplo, nas horas de maior calor.

Apenas tenho um ponto negativo a apontar nisto, mas por outro lado até é positivo: Acho que à noite o tempo é muito fresco, tanto que não dá para andar de manga curta. Isto é bom para dormir descansado, mas para "sair", não convida muito.

Isto pode ser diferente noutras regiões. Eu falo no que é aqui, no litoral, perto do mar. No interior o esquema deve ser um pouco diferente.

Já agora, a segunda quinzena de Julho promete alterações? Ainda é cedo para certezas, mas podemos ter uma ideia. Pelo menos no Sul, as temperaturas serão mais quentes.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jul 2018 às 14:57)

já não espero alterações nenhumas este verão... só la para setembro quando já devia começar a chover e mais fresco é que depois deve vir o calor a serio, nessa altura ja nao tem interesse nenhum


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2018 às 21:59)

Colossal pluma de poeira no Atlântico.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2018 às 10:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> já não espero alterações nenhumas este verão... só la para setembro quando já devia começar a chover e mais fresco é que depois deve vir o calor a serio, nessa altura ja nao tem interesse nenhum



No dia 31 de Agosto se estiverem 40ºC de máxima é fantástico, no entanto se no dia 1 de Setembro também estiverem 40ºC de máxima já não tem interesse nenhum? 

Se caírem 30mm de chuva dia 31 de Maio é incrível, se for no dia 1 de Junho já é péssimo? 

Não leves a mal, mas palavra de honra que não consigo compreender os teus gostos meteorológicos...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2018 às 11:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> já não espero alterações nenhumas este verão... só la para setembro quando já devia começar a chover e mais fresco é que depois deve vir o calor a serio, nessa altura ja nao tem interesse nenhum



Com com base científica expressas essa opinião? Qual ou quais os modelos que suportam essas evidencias? Gostaríamos todos de saber...


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jul 2018 às 11:34)

Boas. Disse aqui há tempos, que este verão iria ser diferente quando comparado com 2017, mais fresco e mais instável a fazer lembrar um pouco o verão de 2008. Quanto a setembro espero uma primeira quinzena com bons estados de tempo para umas boas férias, mas a segunda quinzena poderá ser de rápida transição para o outono, que deverá ser mais frio e chuvoso, ou seja uma estação bastante diferente dos últimos anos. O El Niño irá fazer das suas também nas nossas latitudes.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2018 às 13:23)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boas. Disse aqui há tempos, que este verão iria ser diferente quando comparado com 2017, mais fresco e mais instável a fazer lembrar um pouco o verão de 2008. Quanto a setembro espero uma primeira quinzena com bons estados de tempo para umas boas férias, mas a segunda quinzena poderá ser de rápida transição para o outono, que deverá ser mais frio e chuvoso, ou seja uma estação bastante diferente dos últimos anos. O El Niño irá fazer das suas também nas nossas latitudes.



Em que te baseias para fazer tais afirmações, convicção pessoal apenas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 13:50)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boas. Disse aqui há tempos, que este verão iria ser diferente quando comparado com 2017, mais fresco e mais instável a fazer lembrar um pouco o verão de 2008. Quanto a setembro espero uma primeira quinzena com bons estados de tempo para umas boas férias, mas a segunda quinzena poderá ser de rápida transição para o outono, que deverá ser mais frio e chuvoso, ou seja uma estação bastante diferente dos últimos anos. O El Niño irá fazer das suas também nas nossas latitudes.


Olá. Já agora se puderes esclarece-me uma coisa, as mínimas que costumam ocorrer nesses invernos mais frios e chuvosos que referiste são de que valores aqui na minha zona? Obrigado!


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá. Já agora se puderes esclarece-me uma coisa, as mínimas que costumam ocorrer nesses invernos mais frios e chuvosos que referiste são de que valores aqui na minha zona? Obrigado!



Atenção que referi uma possível tendência para o próximo outono, ainda é prematuro fazer prognósticos para o inverno. Não existe consenso quanto a influência que o fenómeno El Niño exerce nos padrões meteorológicos às nossas latitudes. Contudo, tenho observado que os últimos anos em que ocorreu um El Niño coincide com os anos em que se registaram anomalias negativas da temperatura e anomalias positivas da precipitação, com maior frequência e intensidade, mas também já houve anos em que ocorreu o inverso. Disse aqui que este ano o verão iria ser bastante diferente dos últimos anos, a fazer lembrar o verão de 2008 e o que é certo é que está a ser. Quanto ao outono também este poderá ser diferente dos últimos anos, com mais chuva e frio. Agora não quer dizer, que até lá venha um ou outro período mais quente, mas que poderá ser de curta duração. A tendência é para assistirmos a uma grande alternância nos estados do tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 17:15)

Nando Costa disse:


> Atenção que referi uma possível tendência para o próximo outono, ainda é prematuro fazer prognósticos para o inverno. Não existe consenso quanto a influência que o fenómeno El Niño exerce nos padrões meteorológicos às nossas latitudes. Contudo, tenho observado que os últimos anos em que ocorreu um El Niño coincide com os anos em que se registaram anomalias negativas da temperatura e anomalias positivas da precipitação, com maior frequência e intensidade, mas também já houve anos em que ocorreu o inverso. Disse aqui que este ano o verão iria ser bastante diferente dos últimos anos, a fazer lembrar o verão de 2008 e o que é certo é que está a ser. Quanto ao outono também este poderá ser diferente dos últimos anos, com mais chuva e frio. Agora não quer dizer, que até lá venha um ou outro período mais quente, mas que poderá ser de curta duração. A tendência é para assistirmos a uma grande alternância nos estados do tempo...


A minha questão era mesmo em relação aos valores de temperatura mínima possíveis nesses anos. Podia ajudar-me em termos agrícolas...


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jul 2018 às 21:40)




----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2018 às 22:56)

MSantos disse:


> No dia 31 de Agosto se estiverem 40ºC de máxima é fantástico, no entanto se no dia 1 de Setembro também estiverem 40ºC de máxima já não tem interesse nenhum?
> 
> Se caírem 30mm de chuva dia 31 de Maio é incrível, se for no dia 1 de Junho já é péssimo?
> 
> Não leves a mal, mas palavra de honra que não consigo compreender os teus gostos meteorológicos...



Depende do ponto de vista pessoal. 

Tivemos nos últimos anos, Verões particularmente quentes e bem acima da média, quer nas temperaturas máximas, quer no número elevado de noites tropicais mais concretamente no Algarve, ter cerca de 60 a 80 noites tropicais como aconteceu nos últimos Verões é incomum e fora do normal.

Quando, apanhamos um Verão normal, já que Junho foi particularmente normal em termos de temperaturas, já o pessoal lamenta-se que está frio quando na realidade foi um Junho perfeitamente normal.

Aliás, o Algarve já não tem um episódio verdadeiramente anómalo desde 2004, aquela última semana de Julho com temperaturas quase desérticas, aonde metade do pessoal dormiu na praia, devido ao calor intenso.


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depende do ponto de vista pessoal.
> 
> Tivemos nos últimos anos, Verões particularmente quentes e bem acima da média, quer nas temperaturas máximas, quer no número elevado de noites tropicais mais concretamente no Algarve, ter cerca de 60 a 80 noites tropicais como aconteceu nos últimos Verões é incomum e fora do normal.
> 
> ...



Não foi bem assim, e a tendência é manter-se este tempo para já...

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...ais-chuvoso-dos-ultimos-18-anos-no-continente


----------



## Tonton (10 Jul 2018 às 23:22)

remember disse:


> Não foi bem assim, e a tendência é manter-se este tempo para já...
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...ais-chuvoso-dos-ultimos-18-anos-no-continente



 Ai, isso é que foi, é o que diz o boletim, se leres a notícia que referiste:

"Em relação à temperatura do ar, apesar de *o mês ter sido classificado como normal*, foi no entanto o 4.º valor da temperatura média (19,52 graus Celsius) mais baixo desde 2000 (depois de 2007, 2013 e 2014)."


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 23:32)

Tonton disse:


> Ai, isso é que foi, é o que diz o boletim, se leres a notícia que referiste:
> 
> "Em relação à temperatura do ar, apesar de *o mês ter sido classificado como normal*, foi no entanto o 4.º valor da temperatura média (19,52 graus Celsius) mais baixo desde 2000 (depois de 2007, 2013 e 2014)."



Foi e não foi, lê a seguir ao sublinhado e negrito...
E mais:

Em relação à temperatura do ar, apesar de o mês se ter classificado como normal, *foi no entanto o 4º valor da temperatura média (19.52 °C) mais baixo desde 2000 (depois de 2007, 2013 e 2014)*, Figura 1a. *O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 25.17 °C, foi inferior ao normal, -0.19 °C, sendo o 2º valor mais baixo desde 2000.* O valor médio da temperatura mínima, 13.88 °C foi superior ao normal em 0.39 °C; valores da temperatura mínima superiores aos agora registados ocorreram em cerca de 40% dos anos. Durante o mês a média da temperatura do ar (média, máxima e mínima) em Portugal continental, apresentou algumas variações, com 3 períodos: a)* Período frio (01 a 13 de junho): valores de temperatura do ar inferiores ao normal, sendo de salientar os valores de temperatura máxima muito inferiores ao normal (desvios < - 5 °C)*; b) Período quente (14 a 24 junho): valores de temperatura do ar muito superiores ao normal, sendo de salientar a temperatura máxima no dia 18, 34.6 °C, +9.2 °C em relação ao normal. c) *Período normal (25 a 30 junho): valores de temperatura do ar próximos do normal.*

Fonte: Ipma


----------



## Tonton (10 Jul 2018 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> Foi e não foi, lê a seguir ao sublinhado e negrito...





Isso de foi e não foi.. eu percebo o que queres dizer.
Foi normal no cômputo global, com períodos para todos os gostos: um inferior ao normal, outro superior ao normal
e o último normal...


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2018 às 10:10)




----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2018 às 17:28)

> *Only Siberian inhabitants felt a real hot summer weather on the Russia territory since the first day until the end one of June. The last June became here the hottest month on the record, i.e. since 1891*. Let remind you, that the last year June was also extremely hot. This time the average monthly air temperature anomalies exceeded +8°. In some areas, the temperature reached 40°, the new temperature records were registered repeatedly.





> In general, in Russia the last June one can consider as warm month. Its average temperature closes the five highest values since 1891.



 https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate/152...tures-of-the-northern-hemisphere-in-june-2018

---

 https://climate.copernicus.eu/resou...perature-analysis/monthly-maps/surface-air-10


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Boas pessoal.

Sou novo aqui, acompanho este forum ha algum tempo mas so hoje me registei

Faço este ano 44 anos e nunca vi tanto granizo como este ano em Alijó... É todos os dias, já irrita.

Alguém me sabe dizer se isto vai continuar?

Tenho uma quinta, já perdi quase tudo com o granizo, se isto for para ser assim todos os anos deixo de produzir.

Agradecia a ajuda, porra já chega


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Sou novo aqui, acompanho este forum ha algum tempo mas so hoje me registei
> 
> ...


Bem vindo ao fórum
Pelo menos durante esta semana o tempo deverá manter—se instável em especial no interior norte e Centro, embora estas situações de trovoadas são sempre imprevisíveis.


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 22:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum
> Pelo menos durante esta semana o tempo deverá manter—se instável em especial no interior norte e Centro.


Mais? Enfim... Isto é Verão ou é Inverno? Estas trovoadas já chateiam, estava esta noite a dormir descansado depois de ver a novela  e de repente começam a cair pedras outra vez...

E pelo que vi este ano vai ser isto até Novembro...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2018 às 22:38)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Sou novo aqui, acompanho este forum ha algum tempo mas so hoje me registei
> 
> ...


A curto prazo a tendência é a instabilidade continuar esta semana no interior norte e centro com aguaceiros e trovoadas acompanhados de granizo. Quanto ao futuro ninguém sabe, o facto de estar a ser assim este ano por aí é puro acaso devido á passagem de células por essa área. Fenómenos que, aliás como o senhor deve saber melhor que eu (já que reside na zona), acontecem todos os anos frequentemente no interior do nosso país de abril a outubro sensivelmente


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 22:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> A curto prazo a tendência é a instabilidade continuar esta semana no interior norte e centro com aguaceiros e trovoadas acompanhados de granizo. Quanto ao futuro ninguém sabe, o facto de estar a ser assim este ano por aí é puro acaso devido á passagem de células por essa área. Fenómenos que, aliás como o senhor deve saber melhor que eu (já que reside na zona), acontecem todos os anos frequentemente no interior do nosso país de abril a outubro sensivelmente


Sim, mas como este ano, está a ser demais... Mas obrigado pela resposta, resta aguardar... Posso dormir descansado pelo menos esta noite?...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2018 às 22:42)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Sim, mas como este ano, está a ser demais... Mas obrigado pela resposta, resta aguardar... Posso dormir descansado pelo menos esta noite?...


De acordo com as previsões sim, não há previsão de aguaceiros esta noite. Embora amanhã de tarde voltem á carga


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 22:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> De acordo com as previsões sim, não há previsão de aguaceiros esta noite. Embora amanhã de tarde voltem á carga


Obrigado... Lá vou ter de ir trabalhar no campo com um olho no trabalho e outro nas nuvens... Não há pachorra para isto...

Isto tem alguma coisa a ver com o El Nino? já li que tinha mas nao sei... ha tanta coisa mentira na internet...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2018 às 22:57)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Sou novo aqui, acompanho este forum ha algum tempo mas so hoje me registei
> 
> ...



Ninguém pode dizer se vai continuar ou não, mas enquanto as condições de instabilidade se mantiverem (este ano temos tido muita instabilidade) pode ocorrer mais granizo... 

De lamentar os prejuízos e este ano não têm sido poucos.


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 23:02)

MSantos disse:


> Ninguém pode dizer se vai continuar ou não, mas enquanto as condições de instabilidade se mantiverem (este ano temos tido muita instabilidade) pode ocorrer mais granizo...
> 
> De lamentar os prejuízos e este ano não têm sido poucos.


pois, de lamentar, aqui nesta zona tem sido uma miséria.

Mas pronto fui ver ao ipma agora e tem sol aqui amanha, pode ser que finalmente acalme...

Vou lá dormir agora, que a noite passada nem dormi...

Ate amanha


----------



## comentador (11 Jul 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite!

Este ano estamos numa situação de tempo instável e imprevisível desde o mês de Maio. O tempo anda estranho e com fenómenos estranhos, desde nevoeiros, trovoadas, granizo, chuvas fora de época, temperaturas. Cientificamente deve ao facto do anticiclone este ano estar mais deslocado para oeste deixando passar estas tempestades e humidades do oceano. Na minha opinião pessoal são as alterações climáticas cada vez mais pronunciadas. Não há já uma estação em que se diga que o tempo foi normal. O nosso clima (e  não é só o nosso), caminha para situações cada vez mais extremas de fenómenos climáticos. O ano passado foi a seca acumulada de 3 anos com temperaturas máximas extremas e este ano é a instabilidade no interior com granizo, e tenho notado que o IPMA nas suas previsões altera muito a curto prazo as suas previsões, o tempo está imprevisível. 

Na madrugada de 21 de Junho acordei ao som de granizo com 4 cm de diâmetro e uma forte trovoada. Nunca tinha visto pedras tão grandes, durou 10 minutos mas o suficiente para provocar estragos na agricultura. Houve também vidros de carros partidos e com as chapas nicadas, bem como toldos de cafés ou lojas furados pela força das pedras a cair.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2018 às 09:45)

Não é bem o sonho do @algarvio1980 (um ciclone tropical no Algarve) mas não se deve desprezar uma depressão com os restos de um furacão


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2018 às 10:05)

No que concerne ao continente e a Julho, quanto muito a crista anticiclónica está muito mais para nordeste e intensa do que a média, torrando o RU.

Falar em alterações climáticas porque este ano a sinótica tem sido favorável a trovoadas e/ou chuva localmente intensa (apenas no continente, é necessário enfatizar) não é de todo útil nem realista. O_ je _olha para isto...






... e não vê grandes diferenças na minha região. Gráficos como estes são bem mais úteis:











Quem me dera ter mais meses abaixo da média em termos de temperatura. Mas como implicitamente as observações do continente aplicam-se ao restante país (as ilhas, para os distraídos), um fenómeno global é, para o melhor ou para o pior, frequente e convenientemente fundido com circunstâncias locais.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 14:44)

http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/07/alerta-nao-vamos-ter-paz-o-chris-pode.html

Esta notícia é verdade, vamos ter um furacao em Portugal?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2018 às 15:19)

outsidetheframe disse:


> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/07/alerta-nao-vamos-ter-paz-o-chris-pode.html
> 
> Esta notícia é verdade, vamos ter um furacao em Portugal?


Puro sensacionalismo. 
Poderemos vir a sentir os efeitos da tempestade (que não terá força de furacão) mas que devem ser irrelevantes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2018 às 15:22)

outsidetheframe disse:


> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/07/alerta-nao-vamos-ter-paz-o-chris-pode.html
> 
> Esta notícia é verdade, vamos ter um furacao em Portugal?



A notícia em si é verdadeira, mas em nenhuma parte está escrito que vai haver um furacão em Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2018 às 15:24)

outsidetheframe disse:


> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/07/alerta-nao-vamos-ter-paz-o-chris-pode.html
> 
> Esta notícia é verdade, vamos ter um furacao em Portugal?



Essa página é para esquecer, notícias falsas e/ou sensacionalistas.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 15:26)

MSantos disse:


> Essa página é para esquecer, notícias falsas e/ou sensacionalistas.


obrigado, mas como isto anda já nem digo nada


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 16:08)

outsidetheframe disse:


> http://www.noticiasmeteo.ml/2018/07/alerta-nao-vamos-ter-paz-o-chris-pode.html
> 
> Esta notícia é verdade, vamos ter um furacao em Portugal?


Isto é mentira, lol, mais depressa ganho o euro milhões do que há um furacão a sério em Portugal continental.


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 16:15)

outsidetheframe disse:


> obrigado, mas como isto anda já nem digo nada


Isto anda mesmo bom, o Verão está a ser bom, o ano passado já não aguentava com tanto calor, este ano está a ser diferente, até os animais agradecem, pois têm muito alimento.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 16:18)

Torto 21 disse:


> Isto anda mesmo bom, o Verão está a ser bom, o ano passado já não aguentava com tanto calor, este ano está a ser diferente, até os animais agradecem, pois têm muito alimento.


Sim é verdade este ano nao ha incendios, isso já é bom.

Espero é que nao venham em outubro como o ano passado


----------



## PedroGPRO (12 Jul 2018 às 16:24)

Há essa possibilidade sim , a tempestade Chris transformou-se em furacão e a probablidade de dirigir-se para o Norte do Oceano Atlãntico e depois para a Europa é grande .


----------



## PedroGPRO (12 Jul 2018 às 16:27)

Mas na Segunda Feira ele estava em direcção ao Norte do Alântico, só que ele mudou de rota e perdeu força quando ia se dirigir para o Canadá .


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 16:28)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Há essa possibilidade sim , a tempestade Chris transformou-se em furacão e a probablidade de dirigir-se para o Norte do Oceano Atlãntico e depois para a Europa é grande .


A serio? Mas vem forte ou fraco?


----------



## PedroGPRO (12 Jul 2018 às 16:32)

outsidetheframe disse:


> A serio? Mas vem forte ou fraco?


Ele já nao vem para a Europa porque mudou de rota , ele perdeu força quando se dirigia para o Canadá e mudou de rota mas mesmo que viesse era para o Norte de Espanha ou Ilhas britanicas .


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 16:52)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Ele já nao vem para a Europa porque mudou de rota , ele perdeu força quando se dirigia para o Canadá e mudou de rota mas mesmo que viesse era para o Norte de Espanha ou Ilhas britanicas .


ainda bem


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

outsidetheframe disse:


> A serio? Mas vem forte ou fraco?


Isso é tudo treta, esses jornalecos não acertam uma como sempre.


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:13)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Ele já nao vem para a Europa porque mudou de rota , ele perdeu força quando se dirigia para o Canadá e mudou de rota mas mesmo que viesse era para o Norte de Espanha ou Ilhas britanicas .


Não vem para cá.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2018 às 17:23)

Comparando com esta, a referida notícia até que não está assim tão errada. Se não me engano há uns dias haviam uns modelos que indicavam que os restos da tempestade até podiam parar ao Golfo da Biscaia.

Na atual previsão, o Chris será absorvido por outra depressão entre o RU e a Islândia (o CT está no lado esquerdo na imagem inicial).


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

Orion disse:


> Comparando com esta, a referida notícia até que não está assim tão errada. Se não me engano há uns dias haviam uns modelos que indicavam que os restos da tempestade até podiam parar ao Golfo da Biscaia.
> 
> Na atual previsão, o Chris será absorvido por outra depressão entre o RU e a Islândia (o CT está no lado esquerdo na imagem inicial).


Não vem para Portugal continental infelizmente.


----------



## Storm meteo (12 Jul 2018 às 23:22)

Boas gente.

Já há algum tempo que acompanho este fórum e só agora decidi mesmo registar me.

Fogo... Ainda no outro dia o tempo aqui esteve muito mau, tive inundações e muito granizo.

Isto já cansa...

Todos os dias mau tempo.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jul 2018 às 23:42)

Pessoal do interior a queixarem-se que chove demais, mas esquecem-se que mais para o Litoral quase nem tem chovido. Agradeçam é terem chuva em vez de incêndios.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 23:43)

1337 disse:


> Pessoal do interior a queixarem-se que chove demais, mas esquecem-se que mais para o Litoral quase nem tem chovido. Agradeçam é terem chuva em vez de incêndios.



Aqui na minha terra ardeu tudo o ano passado, este ano o granizo levou tudo, o que vem a seguir?

Mas é verdade os incendios o ano passado foram piores...

Mas só pela quantidade de gente que se esta a juntar a este forum do interior da para perceber como tem estado realmente mau


----------



## 1337 (12 Jul 2018 às 23:46)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Aqui na minha terra ardeu tudo o ano passado, este ano o granizo levou tudo, o que vem a seguir?
> 
> Mas é verdade os incendios o ano passado foram piores...
> 
> Mas só pela quantidade de gente que se esta a juntar a este forum do interior da para perceber como tem estado realmente mau


Não é mau meu amigo, chama-lhe bom. Prefiro ter granizo que estraga uma vinha ou outra, que ter incêndios que deixam tudo preto e matam pessoas e animais. Chuva= bom tempo


----------



## Marco pires (13 Jul 2018 às 00:03)

1337 disse:


> Não é mau meu amigo, chama-lhe bom. Prefiro ter granizo que estraga uma vinha ou outra, que ter incêndios que deixam tudo preto e matam pessoas e animais. Chuva= bom tempo



podes crer, belo verão que tem estado, assim siga


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 00:13)

1337 disse:


> Não é mau meu amigo, chama-lhe bom. Prefiro ter granizo que estraga uma vinha ou outra, que ter incêndios que deixam tudo preto e matam pessoas e animais. Chuva= bom tempo



Uma vinha ou outra nao e bem assim, pelo que sei aqui pela zona foi quase tudo... Nao é só em alijó é noutros locais também...

Concordo que os incendios sao piores, mas este granizo tambem nao e nada bom, se fossem agricultores ou outra actividade que dependa do clima percebiam

O ideal era nao haver nenhum acho que nisso concordamos

Tambem nao gosto de muito calor como tem estado ate ja e demais deve ser de estar abafado


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2018 às 09:06)

A piada da situação é que a Lusa, que escreveu a notícia, escolheu o título mais apropriado:

*Chuva vai continuar pelo menos até ao início da próxima semana*

São escolhas editoriais certamente. O negócio não está fácil.

Parabéns ao JN e ao Obs que mantiveram o original não obstante o desnecessário negrito, no JN, nas partes da notícia que eles (os jornalistas) acharam o mais importante.


----------



## comentador (13 Jul 2018 às 10:58)

1337 disse:


> Não é mau meu amigo, chama-lhe bom. Prefiro ter granizo que estraga uma vinha ou outra, que ter incêndios que deixam tudo preto e matam pessoas e animais. Chuva= bom tempo



Nem incêndios e nem granizo são bons, ambos destroem, embora os incêndios sejam 100% destruidores. Este Verão húmido e fresco não está a ser nada bom para a agricultura e isto reflecte-se em nós, muitas pessoas não se apercebem, mas os nossos alimentos, frutas, bebidas, etc, ficam com mais pesticidas que são aplicados nas culturas. O tempo húmido fora da época provoca mais pragas e doenças nas plantas. Quanto aos incêndios, entendam uma coisa, não é o calor que provoca incêndios, o fogo não cai do céu, podem estar 48 ºC ou 60 ou mais, a vegetação do campo não arde, entendam isto! O homem é que os provoca!!


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 11:28)

comentador disse:


> Nem incêndios e nem granizo são bons, ambos destroem, embora os incêndios sejam 100% destruidores. Este Verão húmido e fresco não está a ser nada bom para a agricultura e isto reflecte-se em nós, muitas pessoas não se apercebem, mas os nossos alimentos, frutas, bebidas, etc, ficam com mais pesticidas que são aplicados nas culturas. O tempo húmido fora da época provoca mais pragas e doenças nas plantas. Quanto aos incêndios, entendam uma coisa, não é o calor que provoca incêndios, o fogo não cai do céu, podem estar 48 ºC ou 60 ou mais, a vegetação do campo não arde, entendam isto! O homem é que os provoca!!


nao diria melhor...

Chuva a seu tempo, agora sol... 

Estou farto de sair de casa de manga curta de manhã e chegar a tarde apanhar uma carga de água de repente. 

Eu acho que por estarem 35 graus não vai fazer arder... Acho isso muito estranho


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2018 às 11:54)

Orion disse:


> A piada da situação é que a Lusa, que escreveu a notícia, escolheu o título mais apropriado:
> 
> *Chuva vai continuar pelo menos até ao início da próxima semana*
> 
> ...



Agora é que é um cabo dos trabalhos, o Anticiclone traz chuva, as depressões trazem chuva, possas vou emigrar, tudo traz chuva para Portugal.


----------



## KarluZ (13 Jul 2018 às 13:47)

[humor]


----------



## blade (13 Jul 2018 às 14:08)

Este verão está muito fraco ainda ando de casaco , lisboa este ano ainda só teve 2 ou 3 dias com mais de 30 graus e este julho ainda não teve nenhum nem vai ter em breve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2018 às 14:31)

O calor parece vir para a última semana do mês, de acordo com os modelos. 

Entretanto, alta onda de calor pelo Norte da Europa e Norte de África:


----------



## PedroGPRO (13 Jul 2018 às 15:12)

Não vale a pena estarem com previsões que vai acontecer aquilo ou que vamos ter temperaturas altas ou baixas , o tempo está muito instavel , varias depressões estão a criar instabilidade , é dificil saber quando vamos ter um verão com temperaturas normais para a epoca.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 16:04)

blade disse:


> Este verão está muito fraco ainda ando de casaco , lisboa este ano ainda só teve 2 ou 3 dias com mais de 30 graus e este julho ainda não teve nenhum nem vai ter em breve.





blade disse:


> Este verão está muito fraco ainda ando de casaco , lisboa este ano ainda só teve 2 ou 3 dias com mais de 30 graus e este julho ainda não teve nenhum nem vai ter em breve.


Sempre podes emigrar para a Argélia onde estão 50°c, há sempre lugar para mais um


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jul 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia e eu a pensar que hoje ia fazer o primeiro dia de praia deste ano!

Mas para levar um cobertor mais vale ficar em casa...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jul 2018 às 12:34)

É melhor reactivarmos o tópico do "Pânico" do Verão inexistente porque este ano não vamos ter verão 
Não tivemos inverno (nos meses dele) agora nao temos verão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2018 às 12:39)




----------



## outsidetheframe (14 Jul 2018 às 12:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É melhor reactivarmos o tópico do "Pânico" do Verão inexistente porque este ano não vamos ter verão
> Não tivemos inverno (nos meses dele) agora nao temos verão



Está bom hoje, está calor e sol


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2018 às 14:18)

Se não fosse pela malta que precisa de chuva, por mim o Verão era sempre assim. Humidade nos 50/60% é uma maravilha


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2018 às 14:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É melhor reactivarmos o tópico do "Pânico" do Verão inexistente porque este ano não vamos ter verão
> Não tivemos inverno (nos meses dele) agora nao temos verão


Aqui no interior Alentejano, temos tido temperaturas de 30/32ºC nos últimos dias e não é verão? Bom, pelos vistos, verão no Alentejo só com os 40ºC para cima e mesmo assim não sei. Uma pessoa vê com cada uma...
Já agora, não venham com as teorias de que como o verão está assim, lá para setembro e outubro vem tudo de uma vez porque isso não é assim e já tiveram as provas disso. No ano passado, o verão começou logo em Abril, foi extremo e durou até ao final de Outubro. Em 2014, o verão foi idêntico a este e o outono foi bastante chuvoso. Tanto pode ser assim como não.
O clima é cada vez mais de extremos e a única solução é aprender a viver com isso. É de lamentar os prejuízos que se tem tido, principalmente no interior Norte e Centro mas não se pode fazer nada.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2018 às 14:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> já não espero alterações nenhumas este verão... só la para setembro quando já devia começar a chover e mais fresco é que depois deve vir o calor a serio, nessa altura ja nao tem interesse nenhum





RedeMeteo disse:


> É melhor reactivarmos o tópico do "Pânico" do Verão inexistente porque este ano não vamos ter verão  Não tivemos inverno (nos meses dele) agora nao temos verão




Com com base científica expressas essa opinião? Qual ou quais os modelos que suportam essas evidencias? Gostaríamos todos de saber...


----------



## paulojoaquim (14 Jul 2018 às 16:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Com com base científica expressas essa opinião? Qual ou quais os modelos que suportam essas evidencias? Gostaríamos todos de saber...



Por acaso as previsoes sazonais e modelos apontam nesse sentido, a não ser que haja uma grande alteração provavelmente vai mesmo ser isso...


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Jul 2018 às 20:12)

Os modelos já cortaram a chuva toda para amanhã aqui.
Bem jeito que me dava para regar a horta.


----------



## Storm meteo (14 Jul 2018 às 20:34)

Torto 21 disse:


> Os modelos já cortaram a chuva toda para amanhã aqui.
> Bem jeito que me dava para regar a horta.



Para amanhã ainda tenho alguma possiblidade de ter trovoada e granizo...

Espero que não tenha mais estragos.


----------



## lserpa (14 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

Magnífico! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2018 às 23:09)

lserpa disse:


> Magnífico!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Tão bom!


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jul 2018 às 00:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui no interior Alentejano, temos tido temperaturas de 30/32ºC nos últimos dias e não é verão? Bom, pelos vistos, verão no Alentejo só com os 40ºC para cima e mesmo assim não sei. Uma pessoa vê com cada uma...
> Já agora, não venham com as teorias de que como o verão está assim, lá para setembro e outubro vem tudo de uma vez porque isso não é assim e já tiveram as provas disso. No ano passado, o verão começou logo em Abril, foi extremo e durou até ao final de Outubro. Em 2014, o verão foi idêntico a este e o outono foi bastante chuvoso. Tanto pode ser assim como não.
> O clima é cada vez mais de extremos e a única solução é aprender a viver com isso. É de lamentar os prejuízos que se tem tido, principalmente no interior Norte e Centro mas não se pode fazer nada.



Acho que quanto ao verão quem se pode queixar é apenas a malta do litoral oeste, que tem tido temperaturas baixas para a época e muita nebulosidade baixa (mais conhecida como palha). Sinto-me a viver um verão da Noruega assim  Por outro lado, antes assim que temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC, coisa doentia  Enfim, infelizmente para vocês no alentejo terem temperaturas razoáveis o litoral tem de ficar a "tremer", vice-versa.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

> Last year, in the Atlantic basin, forecasters correctly forecasted six of 39 instances of rapid intensification, Brennan said.
> 
> “It doesn’t sound like a really great number, but 10 years ago that number would have been zero,” he said.



*Scientists peer into heart of hurricanes to improve intensity forecast*

Outras pérolas do passado:


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2018 às 21:52)

Não sendo trágico (pelo contrário, é favorável a grande parte das actividades humanas), o mês de julho está a ser muito anormal. Fecha-se hoje a primeira metade do mês e tanto Évora como Beja estão com uma média das máximas a rondar os 29,5ºC. Para terem noção da dimensão da anomalia o valor mais baixo deste século em Beja é de 31,3ºC, em 2001, e desde 1973 para cá apenas em 1977 a média das máximas ficou abaixo dos 30ºC. Beja está neste momento com uma anomalia de cerca de -4ºC e Évora com -2ºC, face à normal 81-10.

Vendo as previsões, e descontando a saída das 0z do ECMWF que não só era um outlier, como já foi corrigida na das 12z, é quase unânime que nos próximos 10 dias as temperaturas continuarão baixas para a época, sendo no interior Sul que essa anomalia mais se nota, pelo que é relativamente provável que cheguemos perto do fim do mês com a média das máximas nas duas estações alentejanas a rondarem os 30ºC. E isso seria notável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2018 às 22:02)

David sf disse:


> Não sendo trágico (pelo contrário, é favorável a grande parte das actividades humanas), o mês de julho está a ser muito anormal. Fecha-se hoje a primeira metade do mês e tanto Évora como Beja estão com uma média das máximas a rondar os 29,5ºC. Para terem noção da dimensão da anomalia o valor mais baixo deste século em Beja é de 31,3ºC, em 2001, e desde 1973 para cá apenas em 1977 a média das máximas ficou abaixo dos 30ºC. Beja está neste momento com uma anomalia de cerca de -4ºC e Évora com -2ºC, face à normal 81-10.
> 
> Vendo as previsões, e descontando a saída das 0z do ECMWF que não só era um outlier, como já foi corrigida na das 12z, é quase unânime que nos próximos 10 dias as temperaturas continuarão baixas para a época, sendo no interior Sul que essa anomalia mais se nota, pelo que é relativamente provável que cheguemos perto do fim do mês com a média das máximas nas duas estações alentejanas a rondarem os 30ºC. E isso seria notável.


Ou seja, o banner do topo do fórum nem é preciso ser mudado  Inverão all the way


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2018 às 10:04)

David sf disse:


> Não sendo trágico (pelo contrário, é favorável a grande parte das actividades humanas), o mês de julho está a ser muito anormal. Fecha-se hoje a primeira metade do mês e tanto Évora como Beja estão com uma média das máximas a rondar os 29,5ºC. Para terem noção da dimensão da anomalia o valor mais baixo deste século em Beja é de 31,3ºC, em 2001, e desde 1973 para cá apenas em 1977 a média das máximas ficou abaixo dos 30ºC. Beja está neste momento com uma anomalia de cerca de -4ºC e Évora com -2ºC, face à normal 81-10.














Escolhi 1982 devido à semelhança com 2018


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2018 às 10:15)

O problema das médias é que por vezes diluem eventos individuais mais relevantes mas é o que há. 2 Julhos extremamente quentes (1989 & 1990) vão-se repetir, restando apenas saber quando.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2018 às 10:31)

David sf disse:


> Não sendo trágico (pelo contrário, é favorável a grande parte das actividades humanas), o mês de julho está a ser muito anormal. Fecha-se hoje a primeira metade do mês e tanto Évora como Beja estão com uma média das máximas a rondar os 29,5ºC. Para terem noção da dimensão da anomalia o valor mais baixo deste século em Beja é de 31,3ºC, em 2001, e desde 1973 para cá apenas em 1977 a média das máximas ficou abaixo dos 30ºC. Beja está neste momento com uma anomalia de cerca de -4ºC e Évora com -2ºC, face à normal 81-10.
> 
> Vendo as previsões, e descontando a saída das 0z do ECMWF que não só era um outlier, como já foi corrigida na das 12z, é quase unânime que nos próximos 10 dias as temperaturas continuarão baixas para a época, sendo no interior Sul que essa anomalia mais se nota, pelo que é relativamente provável que cheguemos perto do fim do mês com a média das máximas nas duas estações alentejanas a rondarem os 30ºC. E isso seria notável.



Para Évora a média das máximas de Julho é de 31.1ºC, 30.2ºC para o período 1971-2000, não seria assim tão excepcional quanto isso.


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2018 às 11:27)

Parte I & II


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2018 às 11:29)

---











Calor este verão não quer saber da PI ocidental. Entretanto, outros torram.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2018 às 11:42)

Fica como curiosidade


----------



## Hawk (18 Jul 2018 às 11:48)

Caminhamos para Agosto sem nenhuma entrada vigorosa de leste na Madeira. Verão atípico, uma espécie de Junho prolongado com muito "capacete" no Funchal mas as coisas um pouco melhores no sudoeste da ilha. Temperaturas amenas mas ainda sem aquele verdadeiro dia de Verão nos padrões madeirenses.


----------



## blade (18 Jul 2018 às 13:46)

O que é que os turistas do norte da europa vêm cá fazer a Portugal se lá faz muito mais calor


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2018 às 14:03)

blade disse:


> O que é que os turistas do norte da europa vêm cá fazer a Portugal se lá faz muito mais calor



Nem toda a gente gosta de calor... vêm à procura do fresco!


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2018 às 14:15)

Acima de 30ºc, nesta altura do campeonato, apenas no interior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2018 às 14:54)

blade disse:


> O que é que os turistas do norte da europa vêm cá fazer a Portugal se lá faz muito mais calor


Vieram ao engano...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2018 às 15:58)

E desde quando é que todas as pessoas que viajam vão à procura de muito calor? Eu, por exemplo, tenho o cuidado de escolher sítios mais frescos do que aquele onde vivo ou épocas de pouco calor. Calor já tenho aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2018 às 16:16)

Tonton disse:


> Nem toda a gente gosta de calor... vêm à procura do fresco!


Exatamente! 
Anomalia de hoje:


----------



## cepp1 (18 Jul 2018 às 17:28)

Parece que Suecia, Noruega, Russia e Finlandia estão a sofrer com grandes incendios florestais


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2018 às 20:54)

Também merecemos descanso, não pode ser sempre aos mesmos e este Verão, até agora, está a ser perfeito. O pessoal lá do norte que sinta na pele o que nós sofremos, a diferença é que anomalias de 10ºC lá equivalem a uns 30ºC, enquanto que aqui anomalias dessas passa os 40ºC em várias regiões.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2018 às 21:16)

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2018/07/15/vantagens-um-mes-julho-fresco/


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

não sei até que ponto existe a lei da compensação, mas espero que toda esta relativa frescura em relação ao normal para a época, não traga depois um verão prolongado pelo outono dentro, sem chuva e com calor.
se é para isso então que venha agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2018 às 22:20)

Marco pires disse:


> não sei até que ponto existe a lei da compensação, mas espero que toda esta relativa frescura em relação ao normal para a época, não traga depois um verão prolongado pelo outono dentro, sem chuva e com calor.
> se é para isso então que venha agora.


Os antigos já diziam! O tempo paga.se, com o tempo 
Mas isso são mitos , a nível meteorológico não existe nada que fundamente uma lei da compensação! Por estarmos a ter um Verão mais fresco e húmido agora, não significa que venhamos a ter o prolongamento do mesmo com muito calor! Até poderemos fazer uma transição bem rápida em Setembro para o Outono, tal como aconteceu no último Verão semelhante ao deste ano, o de 2014! O ano passado também começamos com tempo quente em Abril , e não foi por isso que deixamos de ter calor até Novembro! Vamos ver o que acontece este ano! Quiçá
É por estas coisas , e muito mais que eu adoro meteorologia! Mal de nós quando um dia ela deixar de nos surpreender, e alguém a consiga controlar! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2018 às 22:49)

No Algarve, existe uma quebra de 4% nas dormidas em relação ao ano passado. O calor no Norte da europa vai dar cabo do negócio nos algarves.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

culpem a relativa estabilidade política e social recente, na Tunisia e Egipto, o Brexit com a queda da libra e um aumento dos preços no mercado interno, a procura por destinos mais baratos e que oferecem tanto ou melhor que o Algarve, os preços de luxo praticados no Algarve, etc, não a falta de calor.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2018 às 22:00)

talvez quando a época tropical de cabo verde arrancar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jul 2018 às 02:15)

Agora mesmo na RTP3 a dar um documentário sobre trovoada.


Para quem quiser ver depois que recue.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2018 às 02:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora mesmo na RTP3 a dar um documentário sobre trovoada.
> 
> 
> Para quem quiser ver depois que recue.



Obrigado pelo aviso  Pena estes programas passarem a estas horas... Em vez de apostarem na educação da sociedade, preferem passar novelas e debates desportivos no horário nobre.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2018 às 10:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado pelo aviso  Pena estes programas passarem a estas horas... Em vez de apostarem na educação da sociedade, preferem passar novelas e debates desportivos no horário nobre.



As TVs passam o que o público quer ver, como o público em geral é inculto e desinteressado e só gosta de novelas, debates de futebol e casas dos segredos é isso que eles passam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2018 às 10:21)

MSantos disse:


> As TVs passam o que o público quer ver, como o público em geral é inculto e desinteressado e só gosta de novelas, debates de futebol e casas dos segredos é isso que eles passam.



Ainda comecei a ver à hora em que comentei, mas a certa altura o sono falou mais alto  Mas pelo que vi, o documentário está muito bem feito, recomendo


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2018 às 10:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda comecei a ver à hora em que comentei, mas a certa altura o sono falou mais alto  Mas pelo que vi, o documentário está muito bem feito, recomendo



Já eram duas da manhã!  

Onde é que eu já estava a essa hora...


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2018 às 10:52)




----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2018 às 11:08)

Faltava uma coisa destas nos media portugueses... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2018 às 11:37)

Bastava o IPMA ser como a AEMET na interação social, mas também temos de entender que o IPMA em comparação ao MetOffice e à AEMET não tem recursos absolutamente nenhuns...

Boas Relações Públicas não são grátis, infelizmente, mesmo que sejam os próprios meteorologistas a fazê-las, o que seria um pouco ineficiente excetuando as situações de carácter técnico.


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2018 às 21:18)

*Onda de calor atingiu a Sibéria e bate recordes em Inglaterra*
O hemisfério norte atingido por uma onda anormal de calor. No Reino Unido há até a previsão de uma tempestade causada pelas altas temperaturas nas próximas horas

https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/on...ia-e-bate-recordes-em-inglaterra-9618792.html

A comunicação social na sua palhaçada habitual, é só pérolas...
...uma tempestade causada pelas altas temperaturas...


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

Tonton disse:


> *Onda de calor atingiu a Sibéria e bate recordes em Inglaterra*
> O hemisfério norte atingido por uma onda anormal de calor. No Reino Unido há até a previsão de uma tempestade causada pelas altas temperaturas nas próximas horas
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/on...ia-e-bate-recordes-em-inglaterra-9618792.html
> ...



Qual foi a asneira então? Qual é o mecanismo das tempestades convectivas então?


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2018 às 21:56)

vitamos disse:


> Qual foi a asneira então? Qual é o mecanismo das tempestades convectivas então?



As tempestades convectivas não são propriamente causadas pelo calor, são favorecidas pelo calor dada a humidade / instabilidade pré-existente em níveis sucessivos da atmosfera.
Para além disso, temporais convectivos não são propriamente "uma tempestade" e não me parece que houvessem condições de instabilidade acentuadas favoráveis a tal sobre o Reino Unido hoje.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 09:28)

*Anticiclone dos Açores torna o mês de julho mais fresco em décadas*



> O mês de julho foi até ao dia 18 o que teve o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar mais baixo dos últimos 30 anos.
> 
> "Verifica-se que o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar no período de 01 a 18 de julho apresenta um desvio em relação ao valor normal mensal de -1,6°C[graus Celsius], sendo até 18 de julho o valor mais baixo dos últimos 30 anos", de acordo com informação disponibilizada à agência Lusa pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> Por exemplo, nos dias 12, 14 e 15 julho, as temperaturas máximas nas regiões do sul foram de menos quatro graus Celsius do que o normal.









O aquecimento global acabou! 






Paralelamente, Julho quase a acabar não há boletins para Maio e Junho cá para o sítio


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 09:50)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2018 às 10:58)

Massa de ar polar a entrar na PI em pleno mês de Julho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2018 às 12:57)

https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...pico-mas-secas-vao-continuar-diz-especialista



Eu também acredito que as secas vão continuar a existir como sempre existiram o calor também, as cheias também e os fenómenos extremos também.

Conclusão final: Anticiclone almariado que nunca sabe estar o lugar certo, em Janeiro vinha aí o deserto e era a mudança climática, em Março o Anticiclone mexeu-se veio a chuva e o deserto e a seca desapareceram mais uma mudança climática, muitos já pensavam que nunca mais ia chover, agora em Junho e Julho, um Verão dito normal como não tínhamos há muitos anos e que não é assim tão anormal porque anda dentro das médias climatológicas ocorreu outra mudança climática.

Em 2018, até agora ocorreram 3 mudanças climáticas, extraordinário.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 14:01)

Em retrospetiva o anticiclone ainda não recuperou totalmente do aquecimento da estratosfera. Também seria difícil este ano ser a cópia do ano passado.

Para os amantes do calor, não fiquem muito chateados. Mais cedo ou mais tarde ele voltará em força.

Uns a querer mais anticiclone (tugas continentais) e outros a querer menos (norte europeu). É a vida


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2018 às 15:04)

Uma trovoada de sonho.


----------



## David sf (22 Jul 2018 às 00:44)

vitamos disse:


> Qual foi a asneira então? Qual é o mecanismo das tempestades convectivas então?



Não nessa frase, mas o artigo tem muito por onde se lhe pegue.



> Uma dessas zonas do globo é a Sibéria, que no final de junho chegou a ter os termómetros a marcar bem acima dos 30 graus centígrados



Mais de 30ºC na Sibéria é normalíssimo;



> _"hemisfério norte atingido por uma onda anormal de calor"_



É um disparate, basta ver o que se passa neste país do Hemisfério Norte em que habitamos;

_



			"No entanto, para as próximas horas o calor britânico deverá ser interrompido por uma enorme tempestade, precisamente provocada pelas altas temperaturas."
		
Clique para expandir...

_
Londres, no sudeste de Inglaterra, não atinge os 30ºC desde segunda-feira passada. A enorme tempestade foi causada pela passagem de uma frente fria.

_



			"que poderá atingir os 30 metros cúbicos em apenas uma hora"
		
Clique para expandir...

_
30 metros cúbicos, se caíssem em 1 quilómetro quadrado (e a notícia refere esta quantidade em todo o sudeste de Inglaterra que tem uns valentes milhares de quilómetros quadrados" seria o equivalente a 0,03mm de precipitação...

_



			"E durante a próxima semana já se prevêm altas temperaturas, que podem atingir valores recorde dos últimos 42 anos no Reino Unido."
		
Clique para expandir...

_
Não só há um erro ortográfico como não se prevê nenhum evento de calor nos próximos dias no Reino Unido.


----------



## PedroGPRO (22 Jul 2018 às 01:21)

Na Sibéria as temperaturas estão acima do normal , a média é 30 graus , mas lá esta a marcar temperaturas de 40º , isto só há uma explicação , há paises que estão com temperaturas acima do normal e outros paises com temperaturas abaixo do normal , cada vez mais o aquecimento global está a mexer com o clima .


----------



## rokleon (22 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora mesmo na RTP3 a dar um documentário sobre trovoada.
> 
> 
> Para quem quiser ver depois que recue.


Só agora o vi. Muito interessante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2018 às 15:33)

rokleon disse:


> Só agora o vi. Muito interessante!



E vem confirmar a teoria que defendo desde 2013, quando ocorreram perto de mim 3 trovões enormes, e a potência verificada depois no site do IPMA não passava de umas meras dezenas de kAmp. Portanto, chega de posts com prints de DEAs de centenas de kAmps e a dizer "deve ter sido uma grande bomba"


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2018 às 19:25)

Ainda faltam 2 meses para o fim do Verão


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2018 às 19:50)

Está quase


----------



## blade (23 Jul 2018 às 20:15)

Parece que o verão a sério está quase a começar


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Jul 2018 às 20:20)

As previsões indicam que teremos calor a partir do dia 1 de Agosto .
Setembro , Outubro e Novembro teremos temperaturas altas tambem .


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Jul 2018 às 20:32)




----------



## lanius (23 Jul 2018 às 20:38)

Mas olhando para aqui e, pelo menos em Agosto:

http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jul 2018 às 21:50)

na próxima saída já retiram o calor todo como tem sido hábito este verao


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2018 às 21:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> na próxima saída já retiram o calor todo como tem sido hábito este verao



Que os deuses da meteorologia estejam a ouvir.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2018 às 22:15)

PedroGPRO disse:


> As previsões indicam que teremos calor a partir do dia 1 de Agosto .


Ainda falta e sabe-se muito bem como são as previsões. Tem-se como exemplo, o que aconteceu com uma suposta onda de calor prevista no inicio de julho que foi logo motivo para noticias alarmantes. Ainda bem que não aconteceu e oxalá que essas temperaturas previstas no início de Agosto tenham o mesmo destino.


PedroGPRO disse:


> Setembro , Outubro e Novembro teremos temperaturas altas tambem .


Como sabes isso? Através do facto de agora não estar os 40ºC que alguns tanto desejam? Sinceramente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Ontem, mostrava a ISO 30ºC, hoje nem chega à ISO 25ºC.


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Jul 2018 às 22:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda falta e sabe-se muito bem como são as previsões. Tem-se como exemplo, o que aconteceu com uma suposta onda de calor prevista no inicio de julho que foi logo motivo para noticias alarmantes. Ainda bem que não aconteceu e oxalá que essas temperaturas previstas no início de Agosto tenham o mesmo destino.
> 
> Como sabes isso? Através do facto de agora não estar os 40ºC que alguns tanto desejam? Sinceramente...


Amigo tenho informações e como tal ando a estudar para isso , e já agora se fores as previsões sazonais do IPMA , tem la essa informação e os mapas indicam e confirmam isso.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Jul 2018 às 22:39)

uau, já temos certezas: setembro, outubro e novembro vão ser de "temperaturas altas também".

levando em conta o grau de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais, risíveis para não exagerar, quais as "informações" que confirmam essa afirmação para os meses acima mencionados?

é que desculpa que diga, mas é descabido tal afirmação, de todo.


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Jul 2018 às 22:55)

Marco pires disse:


> uau, já temos certezas: setembro, outubro e novembro vão ser de "temperaturas altas também".
> 
> levando em conta o grau de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais, risíveis para não exagerar, quais as "informações" que confirmam essa afirmação para os meses acima mencionados?
> 
> é que desculpa que diga, mas é descabido tal afirmação, de todo.


Já nao é a primeira vez que o no Verão acontece como este ano , na primavera tivemos precipitação acima do normal , ou seja , tivemos o "inverno" na primavera , estamos a ter um verão de primavera , e será que teremos um outono de verão ? Não sei , estou a especular , porque ja não é a primeira vez que acontece isto e que chegamos ao outono e temos ondas de calor consecutivas , provas ? tens mapas sazonais , tens noticias que indicam isso , sites meteociel.fr , especialistas , mas os especialistas nao gosto muito de falar porque são meras " opiniões " , agora nao afirmo coisas sem saber , como disse estou a estudar para tal e é a minha opinião , será ? nao sei , o clima muda sempre , mas neste momento é a previsão .


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

blade disse:


> Parece que o verão a sério está quase a começar



Tinha visto essa possibilidade hoje ao inicio da tarde, mas como este ano o verão está difícil de aparecer, nem passei cartão


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

PedroGPRO disse:


> e já agora se fores as previsões sazonais do IPMA



Só agora reparei que o IPMA usa o modelo japonês (JMA) e o modelo americano (CFS?) na previsão sazonal (outro produto que é só para o continente mas não vale a pena insistir no mesmo):






Para os amantes de calor, a última frase é a mais relevante:






Ainda aparecem uns dias de calor anómalo para o final do Verão 

Está-se no final do mês. Para a semana começam a ser publicadas as novas previsões.

Como é cada vez mais provável que apareça um El Niño, calor (ou falta de frio) não vai faltar. Resta saber como é que será distribuído.


----------



## PedroGPRO (23 Jul 2018 às 23:14)

Orion disse:


> Só agora reparei que o IPMA usa o modelo japonês (JMA) e o modelo americano (CFS?) na previsão sazonal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exatamente, fui na tua ideia tambem , com a probablidade do aparecimento do El Niño , as temperaturas deveram aumentar mas como dizes e bem , para a semana serão publicadas novas previsões .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

remember disse:


> Tinha visto essa possibilidade hoje ao inicio da tarde, mas como este ano o verão está difícil de aparecer, nem passei cartão


A 240H já sabemos o que as previsões valem, não é preciso andar nestas andanças à muito tempo! De qualquer forma estão lá estas, e não outras! Se vier calor, também não é preciso tanto Também já é sabido para a malta do litoral ter direito a um 
bocadinho de Verão  mais a sério, a malta do interior até deita a língua de fora Na vida nada é perfeito, e nem sempre como gostávamos que fosse

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (23 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

blade disse:


> Parece que o verão a sério está quase a começar



Parece mais "o inferno a sério"...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2018 às 23:56)

Documentário sobre tornados agora, na RTP1. O fenómeno que tantos de nós ambiciona um dia registar, pode ser algo bastante perigoso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2018 às 00:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Documentário sobre tornados agora, na RTP1. O fenómeno que tantos de nós ambiciona um dia registar, pode ser algo bastante perigoso.



Afinal os tornados eram só o início. O documentário é baseado nas mudanças climáticas devido ao aquecimento global.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2018 às 10:32)

Verão asturiano


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2018 às 10:45)

Que assim se mantenha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

MSantos disse:


> Dispenso bem!



Pode ser que ganhes mais uma medalha  Ahahah!
Estou a brincar ! Isto para mim é contra-senso , sabes! Gosto de calor, mas não gosto de extremos , e tenho bastante consciência da consequência do mesmo , nomeadamente no que diz respeito a IF! Mas infelizmente parece que este País já não sabe viver sem extremos! Resta.nos aprender a viver cada vez mais com isso!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2018 às 20:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


>


Já abri, o tópico das previsões para o próximo Outono/ inverno, se quiseres mover esta mensagem para lá, estás à vontade
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-outono-inverno-2018-2019.9784/


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Jul 2018 às 20:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já abri, o tópico das previsões para o próximo Outono/ inverno, se quiseres mover esta mensagem para lá, estás à vontade
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-outono-inverno-2018-2019.9784/


Ja publiquei lá , vou remover a mensagem neste topico .


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

Já sabem como vai ser Setembro? Ouvi na televisão o Mário Marques a dizer que ia ser chuvoso, precisava de saber, se assim fosse teria de colher as uvas agora em Agosto.


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pode ser que ganhes mais uma medalha  Ahahah!
> Estou a brincar ! Isto para mim é contra-senso , sabes! Gosto de calor, mas não gosto de extremos , e tenho bastante consciência da consequência do mesmo , nomeadamente no que diz respeito a IF! Mas infelizmente parece que este País já não sabe viver sem extremos! Resta.nos aprender a viver cada vez mais com isso!


Ouvi dizer que vêm 45°c para a semana, é verdade?


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

Se vêm 45°c estou desgrassado, lá se vão as minhas uvas...


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:45)

Para já os dois modelos principais estão a prever temperaturas nas ordens de 40 ou um pouco mais , nos sítios do costume : Ribatejo, trás os montes, Alentejo ....


Quim meteo disse:


> Se vêm 45°c estou desgrassado, lá se vão as minhas uvas...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:52)

Gfs está a carregar, que tortura,situação a acompanhar. A Mancha mete respeito!!
Incrível como basta surgir a corrente de leste que a temperatura dispara de maneira louca. Como se o calor estivesse contido e prestes rebentar.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Gfs está a carregar, que tortura,situação a acompanhar. A Mancha mete respeito!!
> Incrível como basta surgir a corrente de leste que a temperatura dispara de maneira louca. Como se o calor estivesse contido e prestes rebentar.


Sinceramente, estou assustado .
Mete medo e respeito essas temperaturas .
Vindo calor iremos ter dias complicados !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:59)

Porra, já não estou a gostar nada dessas previsões, porra


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

Esperemos que seja retirado bastante deste calor, a ver vamos as próximas previsões.


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Não precisamos de nada disso, o Verão estava a correr tão bem, agora vêm essas temperaturas tórridas


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esperemos que seja retirado bastante deste calor, a ver vamos as próximas previsões.


Tu estás bem, não vais ser afetado por esta vaga de calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:37)

Quim meteo disse:


> Tu estás bem, não vais ser afetado por esta vaga de calor.



Sim verdade, aqui raramente afecta,mas quando a corrente de leste chega ao litoral o calor é bem forte, mas sim devo me safar.Julgo que ninguém quer isto para nada, calor sim, mas não calor extremo.Enfim é acompanhar pois faltam muitas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

Lestada=Água quente no Algarve  Nem tudo é mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lestada=Água quente no Algarve  Nem tudo é mau.



Ou ventos de Sul?


----------



## Tonton (24 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ou ventos de Sul?



Leste ou sueste são os ventos que trazem as águas quentes do Mediterrâneo.
Normalmente, a malta até prefere sueste porque o levante (leste) traz também grandes ondulações, enquanto o sueste, normalmente, não tanto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 23:23)

Neste momente temos que ter calma e aguardar as próximas saídas, ainda poderemos estar a falar de um  " possível " evento ! Ainda falta muito tempo, com sorte ainda nos safamos do gajo Calor sim , claro! É altura dele, agora extremos todos dispensamos! Acabam sempre por trazer alguma coisa menos boa 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 09:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Neste momente temos que ter calma e aguardar as próximas saídas, ainda poderemos estar a falar de um  " possível " evento ! Ainda falta muito tempo, com sorte ainda nos safamos do gajo Calor sim , claro! É altura dele, agora extremos todos dispensamos! Acabam sempre por trazer alguma coisa menos boa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Só espero, é que os incendiários não nos estejam a ouvir, se não é uma festa para eles!
Espero, nunca me cruzar com nenhum a pregar fogo nas matas, se não ficam lá agarrados.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 10:21)

Mais um evento tropical no CFS (sudoeste dos Açores).


----------



## PedroGPRO (25 Jul 2018 às 10:58)

Os Modelos GFS estão a dar seguimento de temperaturas altas para a primeira semana de Agosto .


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2018 às 11:05)

aqui para Coruche  (e de segunda para terça sobe 9ºC)


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

Porra, que o IPMA já mete 40°c para Nisa, no início de Agosto


----------



## Hawk (25 Jul 2018 às 11:10)

Um daqueles devaneios para a Madeira...


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 11:17)

david 6 disse:


> aqui para Coruche  (e de segunda para terça sobe 9ºC)


E eu a pensar que iamos ter um verão descansado, bem me parecia que era bom de mais para ser verdade


----------



## remember (25 Jul 2018 às 11:20)

Alguns modelos começam a antecipar a onda de calor já para dia 31 de Julho.


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 11:40)

Quim meteo disse:


> Andavam a dizer que este ano não ia haver Verão e afinal...



Pois e... Quanto mais se pede mais ele vem.
Se calhar agora vem todo de uma vez já ouvi falar em 45 graus em alguns sites.

Aqui na minha zona nao costuma chegar a isso, as vezes 35 mas nao costuma passar vamos ver.

Se vier 40 atiro-me ao rio


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 11:44)

nelofafe disse:


> Pois e... Quanto mais se pede mais ele vem.
> Se calhar agora vem todo de uma vez já ouvi falar em 45 graus em alguns sites.
> 
> Aqui na minha zona nao costuma chegar a isso, as vezes 35 mas nao costuma passar vamos ver.
> ...


Vê lá não te afogues, ahaha.
Se chegar aos 42°c, bebo uma garrafa de medronho e em seguida atiro-me ao rio também


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Jul 2018 às 11:52)

Bem, vamos ver se depois dessa onda de calor haverá uma pequena frescura, com possíveis aguaceiros e trovoadas:


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 12:10)

Estou super preocupado 
Vem onda de calor !
Muitos sítios vão acima de 40 , 45 ...
Mesmo em Gondomar , poderei ter pela primeira vez 40 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 12:17)

joselamego disse:


> Estou super preocupado
> Vem onda de calor !
> Muitos sítios vão acima de 40 , 45 ...
> Mesmo em Gondomar , poderei ter pela primeira vez 40
> ...


Se chegares aos 40°c, bebes uma garrafa de medronho de pênalti


----------



## blade (25 Jul 2018 às 12:17)

calor em final de julho e início de agosto não é para brincadeiras


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

joselamego disse:


> Estou super preocupado
> Vem onda de calor !
> Muitos sítios vão acima de 40 , 45 ...
> Mesmo em Gondomar , poderei ter pela primeira vez 40
> ...


Fui falar com o Presidente da Junta e os bombeiros de São Mamede para a previsão de temperaturas muito altas com vento de leste a partir do dia 31 Julho. Os bombeiros tinham acabado de receber o alerta. O Presidente da Junta agradeceu muito porque isso ia ajudar a tomar decisões antecipadamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2018 às 15:45)

Mais um belo vídeo do grande Mike Olbinski: 
Muito bom!


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2018 às 16:39)

Benfica forever disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Chamo-me Adalberto Simões e resido em Vila Velha, espero a partir de hoje dar o meu contributo a este fórum, já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, mas só agora me registei.
> Não sei se é o sítio certo, para me apresentar...



Benvindo, Está numa boa localização a Leste de Mim,,,,será um bom reforço - Benvindo


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 16:43)

Benfica forever disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Chamo-me Adalberto Simões e resido em Vila Velha, espero a partir de hoje dar o meu contributo a este fórum, já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, mas só agora me registei.
> Não sei se é o sítio certo, para me apresentar...


Bem vindo , Adalberto 
Bons contributos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 16:45)

Fui hoje falar com as autoridades da proteção civil, bombeiros , aqui de Monchique , da onda de calor que aí vem...das minhas preocupações 
Agradeceram o meu gesto e disseram-me que já souberam dessa informação através do IPMA

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 16:53)

joselamego disse:


> Fui hoje falar com as autoridades da proteção civil, bombeiros , aqui de Monchique , da onda de calor que aí vem...das minhas preocupações
> Agradeceram o meu gesto e disseram-me que já souberam dessa informação através do IPMA
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mas vem mesmo assim tanto calor? Confesso que sei ver modelos e assim mas não sou nenhum expert e pelo que vejo nao vejo nada de mais

Uma situação de Verão tipica, mas vamos aguardar.

Já agora Sr. Adalberto, bem-vindo, também sou novo aqui...


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 16:59)

Os dois principais modelos para já estão a prever temperaturas na ordem dos 42/44 no interior e 37/38 no litoral ...
Mas teremos que aguardar pelos avisos do IPMA


nelofafe disse:


> Mas vem mesmo assim tanto calor? Confesso que sei ver modelos e assim mas não sou nenhum expert e pelo que vejo nao vejo nada de mais
> 
> Uma situação de Verão tipica, mas vamos aguardar.
> 
> Já agora Sr. Adalberto, bem-vindo, também sou novo aqui...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 17:01)

joselamego disse:


> Os dois principais modelos para já estão a prever temperaturas na ordem dos 42/44 no interior e 37/38 no litoral ...
> Mas teremos que aguardar pelos avisos do IPMA
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Os bombeiros já começaram a receber os avisos do IPMA...


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 17:04)

Do IPMA (dos Açores)  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPUTRqbXlKRWdSbWZ1dzhHWlNHdzdtVGtTMHdz/view


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os bombeiros já começaram a receber os avisos do IPMA...


Sim, amigo Luís 
Aqui em Monchique já me disseram 
O IPMA já anda a informar os bombeiros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (25 Jul 2018 às 17:16)

Aqui na minha zona tambem ja receberam a informação , Portugal irá ter risco de incendio extremo quando vier a onda de calor .


----------



## Thomar (26 Jul 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia! A run do GFS das 00H é demasiado agressiva, pelo menos 3 dias com temperaturas superiores a *+40ºC* em metade do país. 
Estive a ver vários meteogramas para as capitais de distrito e não só e as previsões apresentam valores impressionantes/absurdos para quinta-feira dia 2 de agosto, por exemplo Coimbra *+42,2ºC*, Lisboa, *+40,4ºC*, Tomar *+45,5ºC*, etc... 
Muito mau se estas previsões se concretizarem com estes valores ou lá próximos. 
Não sei se existe disponibilidade de alguns membros do forum organizarem umas apostas das temperaturas para a próxima semana?...


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2018 às 10:11)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! A run do GFS das 00H é demasiado agressiva, pelo menos 3 dias com temperaturas superiores a *+40ºC* em metade do país.
> Estive a ver vários meteogramas para as capitais de distrito e não só e as previsões apresentam valores impressionantes/absurdos para quinta-feira dia 2 de agosto, por exemplo Coimbra *+42,2ºC*, Lisboa, *+40,4ºC*, Tomar *+45,5ºC*, etc...
> Muito mau se estas previsões se concretizarem com estes valores ou lá próximos.
> Não sei se existe disponibilidade de alguns membros do forum organizarem umas apostas das temperaturas para a próxima semana?...



Talvez o @David sf se disponibilize para o fazer!


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 10:28)

Thomar disse:


> Tomar *+45,5ºC*,



GFS (verde), IFS (azul) e GEM (vermelho)







Calma


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

Pois é o Gfs mantém a fornalha .
Com tanto calor instalado, as mínimas tropicais também devem regressar.
Para aqui já dão temperaturas próximas dos 35 graus.

Agora até à zona da Lousã levava com 46 graus?  está tudo doido. Noutros eventos de calor extremo este modelo já mostrou que os registos reais das estações e a previsão, a diferença anda nos 2 ou 2 graus e meio, portanto vamos ver...
Uma coisa é certa, se tiver vento fraco de leste, vai esquentar mesmo. Nota: Este mapa é para mais tarde recordar, pois 4 manchas de 46 graus... é meio surreal.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

Já agora, da saída do GFS paralelo... 
É desta o mito dos 50º.


----------



## Jonas pistolas (26 Jul 2018 às 11:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois é o Gfs mantém a fornalha .
> Com tanto calor instalado, as mínimas tropicais também devem regressar.
> Para aqui já dão temperaturas próximas dos 35 graus.
> 
> ...


Venha calor, bem precisamos, este mês de Julho mais parece Janeiro.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 11:31)

Orion disse:


> Recomendo que esse modelo, indiano, não seja usado para a criação de expectativas irrealistas. E contra mim também teclo porque esse ciclone traria uma frente para aqui.


Só espero que atualizem isso


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2018 às 11:36)

Confesso que não me recordo de ver um meteograma do GFS dar acima de 40º em Lisboa, pois há que ter em conta que os valores são uma interpolação dos pontos do modelo à volta, incluindo 1 ou 2 pontos de mar, ou seja, geralmente suavizados. Portanto "é muita fruta"...

E também não me agrada nada ver associado a esses valores precipitação. Geralmente instabilidade com valores destes é sinal de posicionamento de _cut-off_ a cortar totalmente qualquer brisa amenizadora. 
Assim foi a 1 Agosto 2003, 17 Junho 2017, e possivelmente outras datas semelhantes de recordes.

Seja como for, calma, *falta uma semana*. Já parece certo que virá calor intenso, mas não é ainda nada certo que seja assim de tal magnitude tão "violenta". É uma questão de irmos acompanhando, e especialmente, das pessoas e autoridades se irem preparando para a eventualidade.
Estar prevenido nunca é demais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 11:43)

Acho que uma coisa já é quase consensual , vamos levar com ele em cheio! Depois vai ser ser uma questão de ter uma ideia mais certa das coisas nas próximas saídas, mas penso que desta já não nos safamos!  Também já não deverá faltar muito , para o próprio IPMA emitir um comunicado!
Depois independentemente da situação ser muito preocupante em todos os sentidos! Uma situação que parece ser ainda mais preocupante , e mesmo ainda estando a muitas horas da mesma, é a possível longevidade da mesma! Com  ISOº 28 por algumas vezes literalmente em cima das "nossas" cabeças, e por consequência temperaturas muito altas pelo menos até dia 8/9 de Agosto.
E ai já seria  de facto uma situação muito semelhante a que tivemos em 2003!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (26 Jul 2018 às 11:45)

rozzo disse:


> Já agora, da saída do GFS paralelo...
> É desta o mito dos 50º.




*50ºC


Mais quente do que em África*, quer dizer, no Norte de África*.
*


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 11:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Com ISOº 28 por algumas vezes literalmente em cima das "nossas" cabeças, e por consequência temperaturas muito altas pelo menos até dia 8/9 de Agosto.





Essa carta tem tanta probabilidade de acontecer como esta


----------



## blade (26 Jul 2018 às 11:55)

Depois a saída deste ar quente pode ir para a europa central como frança, inglaterra, holanda, bélgica e fazer recordes tal como em 2003






Neste momento está assim e já estão com valores próximos dos recordes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

Orion disse:


> Essa carta tem tanta probabilidade de acontecer como esta



Ora nem mais, por isso é que eu utilizei a palavra "possível" ! Uma previsão retrata isso mesmo, previsões! E como todos sabemos , quanto mais longe for a distância temporal, maior será a probabilidade de não ser a mais correcta! Entretanto como referi , essa sim será a situação mais preocupante se vier a acontecer!


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2018 às 12:16)

Jonas pistolas disse:


> Venha calor, bem precisamos, este mês de Julho mais parece Janeiro.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 12:36)

Por mim, Agosto de 2003 repetia-se em 2018 já que aqui foi chuvoso e o anticiclone sempre perderia alguma intensidade


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 13:18)

Orion disse:


> Por mim, Agosto de 2003 repetia-se em 2018 já que aqui foi chuvoso e o anticiclone sempre perderia alguma intensidade




Vejo cada porcaria neste fórum as vezes, deus me livre...

Anda para o Continente apanhar com 45 graus ou mais e depois fala...

Repetir 2003? Repetir tragedia em que morreram muitas pessoas?

Tem juizo!


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 13:19)

Não tenho qualquer duvida ja que vamos ter calor, a duvida é se teremos uma onda de calor normal ou semelhante (ou pior) que 2003.

Ver ISO 28\30 na media dos ensembles não é bom


----------



## comentador (26 Jul 2018 às 13:42)

Este calor que está previsto para início de Agosto deve ser de curta duração e trazer trovoadas seguido de tempo mais fresco e húmido. A humidade na atmosfera é muito elevada devido ao fraco anticiclone deste ano.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2018 às 13:43)

Jonas pistolas disse:


> este mês de Julho mais parece Janeiro.


----------



## Tonton (26 Jul 2018 às 13:56)

Jonas pistolas disse:


> Venha calor, bem precisamos, este mês de Julho mais parece Janeiro.



Só para comprovar as ideias erradas que algumas pessoas criam, como neste caso. 
Parece-me que o tempo na Lousã tem estado dentro da média (22,3ºC para Julho) e muito longe de Janeiro (9,3ºC):


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 14:21)

nelofafe disse:


> Vejo cada porcaria neste fórum as vezes, deus me livre...
> 
> Anda para o Continente apanhar com 45 graus ou mais e depois fala...
> 
> ...


O Orion estava a referir-se aos Açores. Disse para se repetir 2003 lá, não no continente.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 15:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Orion estava a referir-se aos Açores. Disse para se repetir 2003 lá, não no continente.







nelofafe disse:


> Vejo cada porcaria neste fórum as vezes, deus me livre...
> 
> Anda para o Continente apanhar com 45 graus ou mais e depois fala...
> 
> ...



Então se um português (continental) escrever que gosta de Julhos frescos como o de 2018 isso significa que fica feliz com os incêndios na Grécia, Suécia e com a onda de calor na Europa do Norte e Japão?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2018 às 15:53)

Eu sei que "o tempo" não se rege por meses, mas não deixa de ser irónico que só quando começa Agosto é que disparam as temperaturas. Se fosse dia 31 de Julho, era nesse dia que se faziam as máximas absolutas do mês provavelmente. Assim, muitas estações do IPMA nem se quer passaram dos 30ºC este mês. 

Quanto aos modelos, metem muito respeito. Eu até propunha fazermos apostas de temperaturas, caso os moderadores achem necessário.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:05)

nelofafe disse:


> Não tenho qualquer duvida ja que vamos ter calor, a duvida é se teremos uma onda de calor normal ou semelhante (ou pior) que 2003.
> 
> Ver ISO 28\30 na media dos ensembles não é bom


É interessante que também em Inglaterra esta onda de calor está a superar os valores de 2003 que tinha sido a maior desde que há registos...


----------



## RStorm (26 Jul 2018 às 17:31)

Tonton disse:


> Só para comprovar as ideias erradas que algumas pessoas criam, como neste caso.
> Parece-me que o tempo na Lousã tem estado dentro da média (22,3ºC para Julho) e muito longe de Janeiro (9,3ºC):


Boa Tarde amigo Tonton

Peço desculpa estar-lhe a incomodar, mas poderia-me dizer onde conseguiu arranjar essa tabela?
Gostaria de saber se existe uma com os dados do Montijo, porque dava-me jeito para saber as anomalias, visto que ainda não sei as médias mensais desta zona a não ser os meus registos.


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 17:36)

Orion disse:


> Então se um português (continental) escrever que gosta de Julhos frescos como o de 2018 isso significa que fica feliz com os incêndios na Grécia, Suécia e com a onda de calor na Europa do Norte e Japão?




A forma como disseste isso... E desde quando Julho fresco aqui significa quente noutros países?

Mas pronto

Seguindo em frente o que os modelos veem é uma valente m****, desculpem a expressao, parece 2003 outra vez, e eu já me estou a passar com isto..

Nem aqui em Fafe me safo de temperatura acima de 40.

Os que queriam calor agora tem calor, os incendiários estão contentes, quem se fode somos nós que vamos apanhar com este calor que nem é bom.

Olhem, desculpem as palavras, mas f***-se!


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

Quase 43 aqui na minha zona...






Bela m****.

Isto é o 8 ou 80, hoje pouco mais de 20 e depois vai dobrar

O pior é que pelo que sei estes meteogramas ate costumam colocar abaixo do que vem...

Enfim 

A pescaria em Amarante fica portanto adiada, com este calor as trutas nem pegam, metem-se todas no fundo do rio, acreditem que sei do que falo, já são bons anos a pescar...

Se vier trovoada até é bom, costumam pegar bem... 

Acham mesmo que vem quase 43 para Fafe?


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

nelofafe disse:


> E desde quando Julho fresco aqui significa quente noutros países?



Porque Julho é Verão e alguém tem de experienciar o inevitável calor.


----------



## Tonton (26 Jul 2018 às 18:14)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde amigo Tonton
> 
> Peço desculpa estar-lhe a incomodar, mas poderia-me dizer onde conseguiu arranjar essa tabela?
> Gostaria de saber se existe uma com os dados do Montijo, porque dava-me jeito para saber as anomalias, visto que ainda não sei as médias mensais desta zona a não ser os meus registos.



Olá, amigo,
Eu é que tenho que pedir desculpa, porque devia ter citado a origem: o site climate-data.org

Aqui está para o Montijo:
https://pt.climate-data.org/location/26064/


----------



## blade (26 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

não vão ser só as máximas que vão estar elevadas, as mínimas também vão estar bem acima dos 20ºc, acredito que vão haver muitos recordes a serem batidos, apesar de achar que a melhor altura do ano seja de 15-31 de julho.


----------



## AJB (26 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

nelofafe disse:


> A forma como disseste isso... E desde quando Julho fresco aqui significa quente noutros países?
> 
> Mas pronto
> 
> ...


eu fico feliz...sou um demente incendiario??


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 19:05)

AJB disse:


> eu fico feliz...sou um demente incendiario??


Ficas feliz?

Parabéns para ti

Se és incendiario nao sei, nao te conheço, mas ficar feliz com 45 graus ou mais é uma perfeita burrice

Se calhar nao és idoso nem tens problemas respiratórios, se tivesses nao falavas.

45 graus servem para que? explica.me

Que eu saiba sao NOCIVOS para a saude, é ridiculo pedir essas temperaturas, o pessoal que pede essas temperaturas anda marado da cabeça só pode...

Enfim, nem perco mais tempo a comentar


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2018 às 19:18)

Talvez a moderação pudesse dar uma vista de olhos no tópico e moderar o palavreado desnecessário. Este fórum não merece descer o nível.
Quanto a temperaturas extremas (altas ou baixas) matam. Desejar temperaturas de quarentas e tais ou de - 20 é egoísta e não faz sentido nenhum. São causa de morte de centenas de pessoas, nomeadamente as mais frágeis e desprotegidas. Não são precisas para nada particularmente num país que não está preparado para extremos, como é o caso de Portugal.


----------



## RStorm (26 Jul 2018 às 19:20)

Tonton disse:


> Olá, amigo,
> Eu é que tenho que pedir desculpa, porque devia ter citado a origem: o site climate-data.org
> 
> Aqui está para o Montijo:
> https://pt.climate-data.org/location/26064/


Obrigado  Um abraço!


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 19:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Talvez a moderação pudesse dar uma vista de olhos no tópico e moderar o palavreado desnecessário. Este fórum não merece manter o nível.
> Quanto a temperaturas extremas (altas ou baixas) matam. Desejar temperaturas de quarentas e tais ou de - 20 é egoísta e não faz sentido nenhum. São causa de morte de centenas de pessoas, nomeadamente as mais frágeis e desprotegidas. Não são precisas para nada particularmente num país que não está preparado para extremos, como é o caso de Portugal.



Concordo.

Mas discordo do palavreado, esta é daquelas típicas situações em que um bom português solta um "f***-se"

Se não concordam peço desculpa.


----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 19:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Talvez a moderação pudesse dar uma vista de olhos no tópico e moderar o palavreado desnecessário. Este fórum não merece manter o nível.
> Quanto a temperaturas extremas (altas ou baixas) matam. Desejar temperaturas de quarentas e tais ou de - 20 é egoísta e não faz sentido nenhum. São causa de morte de centenas de pessoas, nomeadamente as mais frágeis e desprotegidas. Não são precisas para nada particularmente num país que não está preparado para extremos, como é o caso de Portugal.


É verdade que desejar temperaturas extremas é mau, mas cada um tem a sua opinião e à sua perspetiva. São inevitáveis as temperaturas mais extremas (elevadas particularmente) tendo em conta o crescendo das alterações climáticas. Vai sempre afetar as vulnerabilidades que disseste e bem, sempre. Quer seja cá ou noutro país da nossa latitude. Resumindo, na minha opinião, não é assim tão ofensivo esse tipo de afirmações, desde que não seja doentio (dizê-lo a toda a hora). É algo que eu não desejo nem quero mas que aceito como inevitabilidade possível amanhã ou, diga-se, num dia daqui a 2 anos. É uma adaptação climática que tem de haver, acima de tudo. E de ataque aos incêndios. Etc. etc.


----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 19:40)

rokleon disse:


> É verdade que desejar temperaturas extremas é mau, mas cada um tem a sua opinião e à sua perspetiva. São inevitáveis as temperaturas mais extremas (elevadas particularmente) tendo em conta o crescendo das alterações climáticas. Vai sempre afetar as vulnerabilidades que disseste e bem, sempre. Quer seja cá ou noutro país da nossa latitude. Resumindo, na minha opinião, não é assim tão ofensivo esse tipo de afirmações, desde que não seja doentio (dizê-lo a toda a hora). É algo que eu não desejo nem quero mas que aceito como inevitabilidade possível amanhã ou, diga-se, num dia daqui a 2 anos. É uma adaptação climática que tem de haver, acima de tudo. E de ataque aos incêndios. Etc. etc.


... E é necessário fazer-se 'ouvir' de forma saudável o debate de opiniões em vez de eliminar mensagens. De forma a mudar opiniões erradas ou comentários menos conseguidos.


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 19:47)

Desculpem se o palavreado não é adequado ao fórum, mas ao ver os modelos apetece mesmo dizer esses palavrões...

Vou moderar as palavras...

Continuo no entanto com a opinião da Cláudia, desejar mais de 40, ou mais de 45 é egoísta e estúpido, essas temperaturas são totalmente desnecessárias por isso nem tem discussão para mim.

E pronto GFS e ECM  a ver quase o mesmo, preparem os recordes, porque se calhar vao mesmo cair


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2018 às 19:57)

nelofafe disse:


> Concordo.
> 
> Mas discordo do palavreado, esta é daquelas típicas situações em que um bom português solta um "f***-se"
> 
> Se não concordam peço desculpa.



Não há nenhuma relação entre ser bom Português e usar palavrões. Não que seja particularmente pudica, que não sou, mas não vejo nenhuma necessidade disso principalmente no contexto do fórum.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

rokleon disse:


> É verdade que desejar temperaturas extremas é mau, mas cada um tem a sua opinião e à sua perspetiva.



Eu também não disse que não tinham direito a opinião e a expressá-la. Na minha opinião não faz é sentido nenhum. A morte, a doença, o crime, etc, também são inevitáveis. Não é por isso que os desejamos. Pelo menos as pessoas mentalmente sãs. Fenómenos meteorológicos extremos matam. Sabendo disso, faz-me confusão saber que há quem fique satisfeito com eles. Mas o mundo é composto por tudo.


----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 20:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu também não disse que não tinham direito a opinião e a expressá-la. Na minha opinião não faz é sentido nenhum. A morte, a doença, o crime, etc, também são inevitáveis. Não é por isso que os desejamos. Pelo menos as pessoas mentalmente sãs. Fenómenos meteorológicos extremos matam. Sabendo disso, faz-me confusão saber que há quem fique satisfeito com eles. Mas o mundo é composto por tudo.


Sim, isso é muito mau.
Continuando com o seguimento, a Bestweather postou também a possibilidade de onda de calor, até com carácter educativo, que tem a definição de "onda de calor":


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2018 às 20:23)

Eu vou fugir para a Figueira mas mesmo assim não devo escapar da tormenta.


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 20:56)

rokleon disse:


> Sim, isso é muito mau.
> Continuando com o seguimento, a Bestweather postou também a possibilidade de onda de calor, até com carácter educativo, que tem a definição de "onda de calor":



6 dias acima da média não é muito grave, o pior é se são 6 dias 10 graus acima da média...


----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 21:11)

nelofafe disse:


> 6 dias acima da média não é muito grave, o pior é se são 6 dias 10 graus acima da média...


6 dias com 5º C acima da média é grave, é uma onda de calor, mas não incomum. Esse cenário que referes é extremamente improvável!
Bem, em regiões Escandinávia não foi bem assim, as anomalias foram perto disso por alguns dias...


----------



## David sf (26 Jul 2018 às 21:13)

nelofafe disse:


> E pronto GFS e ECM  a ver quase o mesmo, preparem os recordes, porque se calhar vao mesmo cair



Não concordo nada. O GFS tem uma onda de calor para mais de 10 dias, com pico de intensidade entre dia 2 e dia 4, prevendo 40ºC para Lisboa. Algo a relembrar 2003.
O EMCWF tem um evento de calor banal, com duração de 3/4 dias, com extremos relativamente comuns, e nunca parece estabelecer uma corrente de leste ou sueste à superfície. às 240 horas já está com Nortada.


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 21:16)

David sf disse:


> Não concordo nada. O GFS tem uma onda de calor para mais de 10 dias, com pico de intensidade entre dia 2 e dia 4, prevendo 40ºC para Lisboa. Algo a relembrar 2003.
> O EMCWF tem um evento de calor banal, com duração de 3/4 dias, com extremos relativamente comuns, e nunca parece estabelecer uma corrente de leste ou sueste à superfície. às 240 horas já está com Nortada.



o ECM é bom, sim..

Mas esta saída é fora da media do ensemble, primeiro.

Segundo vamos aguardar...

O GFS vem há mais de 10 saidas com o mesmo cenario, e quase todos os modelos veem o mesmo, o ECM está sozinho... mas...


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

Podem dar o link para ver a saidas do ecm pff?


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2018 às 21:45)

Célia Salta disse:


> Podem dar o link para ver a saidas do ecm pff?


https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/temperature-f/20180730-1200z.html


----------



## Marco pires (26 Jul 2018 às 21:53)

não sei porquê, mas tenho a sensação que isto se vai resumir a um evento de calor mas relativamente normal, sem nada dos extremos apresentados.
relembrar que estamos a vários dias de distancia, distancia essa que em termos meteorológicos é uma eternidade.
não coloco em causa que as temperaturas vão subir na próxima semana (infelizmente), mas não acredito nem um pouco dos extremos dos modelos, se tivéssemos a 3 dias então sim já seria uma quase certeza, mas a esta distancia desculpem que diga, mas estão a ferver em pouca agua e sem necessidade.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 21:54)

*Calor chega em força na próxima semana. Temperaturas podem chegar aos 40º*
https://ionline.sapo.pt/620424

Neste caso , vai ultrapassar os 40º.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Jul 2018 às 22:02)

deve haver algum fetiche com os 40º, só pode.


----------



## PedroGPRO (26 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

Marco pires disse:


> deve haver algum fetiche com os 40º, só pode.


Pois , tem medo de dizer as palavras certas , se vai ultrapassar os 40º , deveriam de informar .
É uma onda de calor forte , massa de ar quente e seca com temperaturas quentes .


----------



## AJB (26 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

nelofafe disse:


> Ficas feliz?
> 
> Parabéns para ti
> 
> ...


Eu quando escrevo ficar feliz estou automaticamente a dizer que quero 45°?
Que os quero 10 ou 20 dias?
Quando aqui se deseja neve no Algarve esta se a ser assim tao diferente de quem deseja 40° no litoral norte?


----------



## AJB (26 Jul 2018 às 22:35)

Que fique claro que nao sou amante de extremos...temos é que respeitar e ser coerentes! Criticar quem adora um extremo positivo e depois suplicar por exrremos negativos...sejam coerentes! De resto, venha o que vier temos que aceitar...


----------



## Marco pires (26 Jul 2018 às 22:39)

vai provavelmente ultrapassar os 40º nos lugares habituais (interior), menos provável sequer que vá chegar aos 40º no litoral muito menos ultrapassar.
volto a repetir: estamos a uma eternidade de distancia (meteorologicamente falando) do suposto evento e quem anda nisto da meteorologia sabe bem o que é estar a tentar dar certezas a tantos dias de distancia, muito menos afirmar que vai ser assim ou assado daqui a quase uma semana.

o IPMA não tem qualquer comunicado sobre o assunto, nem seria de esperar que tivesse a tanto tempo de distancia, há que haver responsabilidade, entretanto as previsões que para esses dias são automáticas para lisboa por exemplo são absolutamente normais para a época:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp


----------



## blade (27 Jul 2018 às 00:18)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-chegam-aos-41-graus-na-proxima-semana-337425


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2018 às 01:11)

gfs a meter *47.2ºC* para aqui , Coruche, wtf, (sábado dia 4) já estou habituado infelizmente em todos os verões chegue à casa dos 40ºC, mas isto é demais, ainda falta uns dias vamos ver no que vai dar, o dia mais perto é o dia 1 a dar 42.2ºC, ainda estou com esperança que a coisa amanse, por exemplo terça (dia 31) no inicio metiam 40ºC agora está 33.6ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2018 às 08:28)

Ora por este andar não me surpreendia se a volta a Portugal fosse adiada...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2018 às 08:33)

Bom dia.

Braga não passa dos 37ºC no final da semana que vem.
Isso não é para calor exagerado.
O ECM não vislumbra nem recordes nem calor prolongado, apenas situação típica de calor estival (alguns dias acima do normal não é excepção - é normalidade) para o litoral norte.
Pelo que vi, o calor marcado estará na calha para as zonas de Leiria-Setúbal, num período que durará 2-3 dias. De resto será perfeitamente normal.
Apesar do GFS ter disparado os valores para os 45º+, deve tirar algum desse calor nos próximos dias.
E só a partir do dia 1...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2018 às 10:08)

Não sei não aristocrata 







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk

Mas é  certo que tens vindo a adiar os dias de calor.


----------



## nelofafe (27 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

O que eu acho...

Dia 2\3 parecem certos com calor potencialmente extremo...

O GFS insiste em 47\48, o ECM mais contido mas lentamente a seguir tendencia...

O IPMA já mete 44 em pontos do Alentejo, atenção...






Quanto aos modelos até dia 3 estão mais ou menos iguais, com iso 28\30 no interior, depois divergem com o GFS a prolongar o calor, o ECM a cortar...

Habitual duelo dos modelos, mas o GFS parece querer seguir o ECM veremos..

Vejo algum potencial para recordes no dia 2\3, os 47,4 podem cair em algum ponto do Alentejo, quem sabe...


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2018 às 10:55)




----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2018 às 11:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para a posteridade: meteograma de Abrantes (39.48, -8.17).


Se assim fosse batia o record da Amareleja .


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2018 às 11:31)

Bem....está na hora de Evacuar  - Com o pasto que Existe por Abrantes ( dai a famosa Palha de Abrantes )

e tantos dias com 50ª o melhor é fugir já para Loures. :-)


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2018 às 11:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para a posteridade: meteograma de Abrantes (39.48, -8.17).


Verdade. Ainda ontem estive a consultar o Meteograma para o Gavião e é de loucos.



Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## blade (27 Jul 2018 às 11:51)

iso a 30ºc 





Em breve os modelos vão começar a cortar


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2018 às 11:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para a posteridade: meteograma de Abrantes (39.48, -8.17).



Acredito que não deixará de ser um exagero do GFS, mas também houve situações em que nos rimos a bom rir do GFS, fiados do ECM mais moderado e depois aconteceu a surpresa do GFS estar mais próximo da realidade...
Mas olhando às previsões, sem qualquer dúvida, iremos passar de 8 para 80. Preocupa-me particularmente essa situação, dado ser uma incremento tão exagerado, passando para uma situação explosiva em termos de temperatura e risco de incêndio (por causa da regra dos três trintas) Também a previsão de instabilidade com CAPE muito elevado como aparece no GFS, faz-me recordar Junho do ano anterior, aquando dos incêndios de Pedrogão...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2018 às 12:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acredito que não deixará de ser um exagero do GFS, mas também houve situações em que nos rimos a bom rir do GFS, fiados do ECM mais moderado e depois aconteceu a surpresa do GFS estar mais próximo da realidade...
> Mas olhando às previsões, sem qualquer dúvida, iremos passar de 8 para 80. Preocupa-me particularmente essa situação, dado ser uma incremento tão exagerado, passando para uma situação explosiva em termos de temperatura e risco de incêndio (por causa da regra dos três trintas) Também a previsão de instabilidade com CAPE muito elevado como aparece no GFS, faz-me recordar Junho do ano anterior, aquando dos incêndios de Pedrogão...



A instabilidade não creio que venha a acontecer, há muita carência de humidade em altitude, mas a meteorologia está sempre pronta a surpreender-nos.

Quanto ao risco de incêndio, poderá não ser assim tão mau passar do 8 para o 80. Se já estivéssemos com temperaturas elevadas seria bem pior. Assim pode ser que não seja tão grave.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jul 2018 às 13:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acredito que não deixará de ser um exagero do GFS, mas também houve situações em que nos rimos a bom rir do GFS, fiados do ECM mais moderado e depois aconteceu a surpresa do GFS estar mais próximo da realidade...
> Mas olhando às previsões, sem qualquer dúvida, iremos passar de 8 para 80. Preocupa-me particularmente essa situação, dado ser uma incremento tão exagerado, passando para uma situação explosiva em termos de temperatura e risco de incêndio (por causa da regra dos três trintas) Também a previsão de instabilidade com CAPE muito elevado como aparece no GFS, faz-me recordar Junho do ano anterior, aquando dos incêndios de Pedrogão...



Existe bastante CAPE mas também existe muito CIN o que impediria as trovoadas de se formarem. E existe também muito pouca humidade como o @Duarte Sousa referiu.

Exemplo de um skew-t para Braga perto do Gerês para o dia 3 às 18utc. Nota a área a amarelo é o CAPE e a vermelho o CIN e como podes ver em baixo na imagem o valor do CIN previsto de -349 o que é extremamente alto. É também visível a falta de humidade, a linha azul (ponto de orvalho) bastante afastada da linha da temperatura (linha vermelha).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2018 às 13:28)

guimeixen disse:


> Existe bastante CAPE mas também existe muito CIN o que impediria as trovoadas de se formarem. E existe também muito pouca humidade como o @Duarte Sousa referiu.
> 
> Exemplo de um skew-t para Braga perto do Gerês para o dia 3 às 18utc. Nota a área a amarelo é o CAPE e a vermelho o CIN e como podes ver em baixo na imagem o valor do CIN previsto de -349 o que é extremamente alto. É também visível a falta de humidade, a linha azul (ponto de orvalho) bastante afastada da linha da temperatura (linha vermelha).




Só uma nota explicativa para quem não sabe o que é o CIN:

*CIN* (J/kg) − Índice de inibição de convecção. Representa a energia necessária para elevar uma parcela de ar até ao nível de convecção livre (LFC). Quanto maior for CIN, menor é a probabilidade de ocorrência de tempestades severas. CIN resulta, frequentemente, de uma inversão ou camada estável superior. Valores de CIN superiores a 200 J/kg inibem, significativamente o potencial convectivo.

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/explanation


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2018 às 14:58)

Aparecem assim umas previsões malucas, como esta do weatheronline.co.uk para Lisboa (baseada no GFS, segundo creio):






Como é que se pode chegar a máximas e mínimas desta ordem com vento de Oeste e Noroeste ????


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2018 às 15:01)

Tonton disse:


> Aparecem assim umas previsões malucas, como esta do weatheronline.co.uk para Lisboa (baseada no GFS, segundo creio):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se reparares, isso é na parte da tarde noite, na parte da manhã, tens vento de NE.
Portanto é um ciclo diurno do vento, sendo isso que apontas a resposta de alguma ligeira nortada/brisa à torreira diurna, depois das máximas.

Lembro-me perfeitamente de no dia mais quente de sempre em Lisboa (1 Agosto 2003), chegar a Lisboa apenas ao fim da tarde, pelas 19h, e estar nortada moderada. Apesar da máxima durante a tarde ter sido de cerca de 42º.


----------



## nelofafe (27 Jul 2018 às 15:23)

Isto não há muito a dizer...

O GFS acerta e temos possivelmente temperaturas perto do recorde, ou batemos mesmo esse recorde em alguns pontos, o ECM acerta e temos calor à mesma, possivelmente nos 45.

A diferença é que o GFS prolonga por 7\8 dias o ECM apenas 4, o que é uma diferença consideravel, porque 4 dias de calor é diferente de 8.

Com a saída das 12 começará a haver algum consenso provavelmente.

De qualquer forma dia 2\3 há algum potencial para valores ACIMA de 45 nas regiões historicamente mais quentes.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2018 às 16:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A instabilidade não creio que venha a acontecer, há muita carência de humidade em altitude, mas a meteorologia está sempre pronta a surpreender-nos.
> 
> Quanto ao risco de incêndio, poderá não ser assim tão mau passar do 8 para o 80. Se já estivéssemos com temperaturas elevadas seria bem pior. Assim pode ser que não seja tão grave.





guimeixen disse:


> Existe bastante CAPE mas também existe muito CIN o que impediria as trovoadas de se formarem. E existe também muito pouca humidade como o @Duarte Sousa referiu.
> 
> Exemplo de um skew-t para Braga perto do Gerês para o dia 3 às 18utc. Nota a área a amarelo é o CAPE e a vermelho o CIN e como podes ver em baixo na imagem o valor do CIN previsto de -349 o que é extremamente alto. É também visível a falta de humidade, a linha azul (ponto de orvalho) bastante afastada da linha da temperatura (linha vermelha).



Obrigado pelas explicações, mas como o @Duarte Sousa refere, "a meteorologia está sempre pronta a surpreender-nos", principalmente nestas situações de alteração extrema do panorama dos últimos dois meses.
Creio que, ao existirem boas reservas de água à superfície (os cursos de água normalmente secos nesta altura ainda correm e as barragens têm bons níveis para final de Julho), a fauna não ter sofrido com demasiado calor e a frescura das últimas vezes, sempre poderá baralhar os prognósticos a médio prazo (mais de 150 horas), em termos de instabilidade.
Recordo-me que, há algumas décadas, os primeiros dias de Agosto eram propícios a instabilidade, após dias de intenso calor no final de Julho e em anos hidrográficos favoráveis (tal como este ano após Março e Abril). 
Esperemos pelos próximos dias, mas há algo que ninguém poderá duvidar: há demasiado "combustível" nas florestas após uma primavera chuvosa e creio que a prevenção preocupou-se em "cortar todas as árvores" nos perímetros junto às habitações e esqueceu-se que os arbustos e os pastos secos conseguem também criar situações complicadas, em termos de incêndios... Na minha região, há pasto em abundância e de altura considerável até ao final do Verão, pelo que, uma das zonas que não ardeu em 2017, poderá ser fustigada pela epidemia dos incêndios, com origem criminosa, neste ano... 
Importava redobrar a fiscalização durante estes dias e punir duramente quem for apanhado a atear fogos ou a praticar actos negligentes.


----------



## lanius (27 Jul 2018 às 18:05)

E houve uma actualização neste site que sigo:

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


Até ao dia 13 vamos ter mais calor e depois parece arrefecer outra vez -veremos. Mesmo assim o Noroeste mais litoral não aquece muito, como quase sempre.


----------



## rokleon (27 Jul 2018 às 19:48)

Última run do CFS a prever um agosto normal para Portugal continental. O bloqueio do anti-ciclone a fazer-se sentir e tempo quente e seco. Com apenas chuva moderada/ligeira para algumas regiões do país (Algarve incluído infelizmente para alguns) entre 17 e 22 de agosto. Não devo postar muito mais estas previsões de tão longo prazo, fica só a curiosidade do que um dos modelos de clima prevê, antecipando o mês de férias de muita malta.


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

Tonton disse:


> Aparecem assim umas previsões malucas, como esta do weatheronline.co.uk para Lisboa (baseada no GFS, segundo creio):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rozzo disse:


> Se reparares, isso é na parte da tarde noite, na parte da manhã, tens vento de NE.
> Portanto é um ciclo diurno do vento, sendo isso que apontas a resposta de alguma ligeira nortada/brisa à torreira diurna, depois das máximas.
> 
> Lembro-me perfeitamente de no dia mais quente de sempre em Lisboa (1 Agosto 2003), chegar a Lisboa apenas ao fim da tarde, pelas 19h, e estar nortada moderada. Apesar da máxima durante a tarde ter sido de cerca de 42º.



Boas @Tonton não devem ser assim tão malucas... costumo seguir o site e a informação que disponibilizam costuma ser bem certeira.


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

remember disse:


> Boas @Tonton não devem ser assim tão malucas... costumo seguir o site e a informação que disponibilizam costuma ser bem certeira.



OK, só sei que, em 2003, os 40 e tal de máximas e 20 e muitos de mínimas, que tive aqui no meu sítio, foi com leste/nordeste dia e noite.


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

Tonton disse:


> OK, só sei que, em 2003, os 40 e tal de máximas e 20 e muitos de mínimas, que tive aqui no meu sítio, foi com leste/nordeste dia e noite.



Penso que tem mais a haver com o que @rozzo fala, por exemplo a máxima deste ano até agora do dia 18/06,(37.7ºC) foi obtida por aqui com vento predominante de NO/NNO.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2018 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> Penso que tem mais a haver com o que @rozzo fala, por exemplo a máxima deste ano até agora do dia 18/06,(37.7ºC) foi obtida por aqui com vento predominante de NO/NNO.


Eu percebo o que o @toton quer explicar, é um bocado contra-senso! 40°c e nortada! Mas Setúbal por exemplo, em Julho de 2013 atingiu 42.4°c e teve vento moderado de N toda a tarde , a meteorologia tem destas coisas

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu percebo o que o @toton quer explicar, é um bocado contra-senso! 40°c e nortada! Mas Setúbal por exemplo, em Julho de 2013 atingiu 42.4°c e teve vento moderado a forte toda a tarde , a meteorologia tem destas coisas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Eu não estou a dizer que ele está errado e também entendo o que ele diz amigo, mas nem sempre a meteorologia é linear.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 23:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu percebo o que o @toton quer explicar, é um bocado contra-senso! 40°c e nortada! Mas Setúbal por exemplo, em Julho de 2013 atingiu 42.4°c e teve vento moderado a forte toda a tarde , a meteorologia tem destas coisas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


A nortada na Península de Setúbal deve ter quase o mesmo efeito que o vento de leste no litoral centro e norte. Com a corrente de leste prevista, a previsão do GFS é a que está mais correta com o Ribatejo a ter temperaturas ainda mais elevadas que o Alentejo, caso houvesse nortada seria uma situação idêntica à onda de calor de Julho do ano passado em que o Alentejo chegou aos 45º/46ºC e no litoral estavam menos de 20ºC em alguns locais, sendo que o Ribatejo apesar de ser uma zona bastante quente, não registou nada de extraordinário pois quanto mais para oeste mas se fazia notar a Nortada.
_____________
Saída das 18z do GFS continua a prever a loucura, e com isto refiro-me mais à duração de temperaturas acima dos 40ºC porque se fossem só 2 ou 3 dias, aguentava-se bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2018 às 23:50)

Pode se colocar a hipótese da previsão do quadrante estar errada.
Isso acontece algumas vezes, por exemplo um caso particular, por vezes Cascais está com brisa de Sul e aqui a uns meros 3,5 kms tenho lestada moderada a forte e fica instalada a noite toda e dá me logo mínimas altas. A climatologia à escala local tem as suas dinâmicas, e as ditas previsões pouco valem.
Resumindo, é esperar para ver.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2018 às 00:07)

joralentejano disse:


> A nortada na Península de Setúbal deve ter quase o mesmo efeito que o vento de leste no litoral centro e norte. Com a corrente de leste prevista, a previsão do GFS é a que está mais correta com o Ribatejo a ter temperaturas ainda mais elevadas que o Alentejo, caso houvesse nortada seria uma situação idêntica à onda de calor de Julho do ano passado em que o Alentejo chegou aos 45º/46ºC e no litoral estavam menos de 20ºC em alguns locais, sendo que o Ribatejo apesar de ser uma zona bastante quente, não registou nada de extraordinário pois quanto mais para oeste mas se fazia notar a Nortada.
> _____________
> Saída das 18z do GFS continua a prever a loucura, e com isto refiro-me mais à duração de temperaturas acima dos 40ºC porque se fossem só 2 ou 3 dias, aguentava-se bem.


E o Europeu parece querer seguir.lhe as pegadas! Se o evento chegar a ter essa dimensão temporal, terá uma semelhança  muito idêntica à de 2003! Até a sinótica dessa altura é semelhante !


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2018 às 09:50)

Com o aproximar do evento, o GFS carrega no calor para a margem sul. Sabendo quase ao pormenor, como funcionam as coisas por aqui e caso o cenário não se altere drasticamente irei atingir ou mesmo superar os 40°C pelo menos no dia 2.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2018 às 10:08)

rozzo disse:


>


Vou emigrar para Marrocos...É agora!


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2018 às 10:17)

O IPMA já emitiu um comunicado sobre este evento na próxima semana.
.............
Ainda faltam alguns dias, acho que os modelos ainda vão cortar no calor, e vai acabar por ser um evento "normal dentro de alguma anormalidade".


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2018 às 11:58)

Há 8 anos atrás, por esta altura, a principal zona agrícola russa experienciou uma severa onda de calor e inúmeros incêndios que levaram a uma interdição da exportação de cereais (a Rússia é dos principais produtores mundiais). Nos meses subsequentes o preço dos cereais subiu (ainda mais), eventualmente contribuindo para a 'primavera' árabe.

---

*Sweden wildfires spark criticism of forest industry*

*Worms frozen in permafrost for up to 42,000 years come back to life*


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2018 às 12:22)

Orion disse:


> *Worms frozen in permafrost for up to 42,000 years come back to life*



 wow, surreal! Quem diz esses vermes, poderá também dizer bactérias e vírus igualmente congelados no tempo. Poderão trazer doenças desconhecidas, será que os sistemas imunitários estarão à altura?! Impressionante mesmo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2018 às 17:26)

David sf disse:


> Não sendo trágico (pelo contrário, é favorável a grande parte das actividades humanas), o mês de julho está a ser muito anormal. Fecha-se hoje a primeira metade do mês e tanto Évora como Beja estão com uma média das máximas a rondar os 29,5ºC. Para terem noção da dimensão da anomalia o valor mais baixo deste século em Beja é de 31,3ºC, em 2001, e desde 1973 para cá apenas em 1977 a média das máximas ficou abaixo dos 30ºC. Beja está neste momento com uma anomalia de cerca de -4ºC e Évora com -2ºC, face à normal 81-10.
> 
> Vendo as previsões, e descontando a saída das 0z do ECMWF que não só era um outlier, como já foi corrigida na das 12z, é quase unânime que nos próximos 10 dias as temperaturas continuarão baixas para a época, sendo no interior Sul que essa anomalia mais se nota, pelo que é relativamente provável que cheguemos perto do fim do mês com a média das máximas nas duas estações alentejanas a rondarem os 30ºC. E isso seria notável.



Faltam 4 dias para o fim do mês. Beja está com média das máximas de 30,4ºC (-2,9ºC face à normal 81-10) e média das médias de 21,1ºC (-3,5ºC). Évora com 30,7ºC (-0,5ºC) e 21,8ºC (-2,2ºC) (a normal de Évora é estranhamente baixa, certamente que as condições da instalação mudaram). A cumprirem-se as previsões para os 4 dias que faltam, os valores subiriam em 0,2ºC, mas mesmo assim, em Beja, bate-se o record de mês de julho mais frio deste século por quase 1ºC de diferença.
Depois entra agosto e com ele uma anomalia positiva prevista entre 6 e 8ºC para os primeiros dias...


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 18:57)

David sf disse:


> Faltam 4 dias para o fim do mês. Beja está com média das máximas de 30,4ºC (-2,9ºC face à normal 81-10) e média das médias de 21,1ºC (-3,5ºC). Évora com 30,7ºC (-0,5ºC) e 21,8ºC (-2,2ºC) (a normal de Évora é estranhamente baixa, certamente que as condições da instalação mudaram). A cumprirem-se as previsões para os 4 dias que faltam, os valores subiriam em 0,2ºC, mas mesmo assim, em Beja, bate-se o record de mês de julho mais frio deste século por quase 1ºC de diferença.
> Depois entra agosto e com ele uma anomalia positiva prevista entre 6 e 8ºC para os primeiros dias...



E se calhar valores recorde... Mudança brusca... Incrível


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 20:15)

Para quem dizia que o GFS estava exagerado...

O ECM que normalmente suaviza ja ve pontos com 45... Na saída anterior era 43...

O IPMA já tinha 45 em Golegã, Santarém, por exemplo, será que mete 46 ou 47?

Não me lembro de ver o IPMA com 45, mas 46\47 é ainda mais incrivel...

Já são 7 dias seguidos, o IPMA, caso se mantenha tudo amanhã, devia emitir já aviso à população, na minha opinião, não é no dia anterior.


----------



## Fall9 (28 Jul 2018 às 20:24)

Vamos todos para Peniche durante esses dias!


----------



## blade (28 Jul 2018 às 20:42)

nelofafe disse:


> Para quem dizia que o GFS estava exagerado...
> 
> O ECM que normalmente suaviza ja ve pontos com 45... Na saída anterior era 43...
> 
> ...



previsões do ipma a mais de 3 dias não vale a pena ver  que eles jogam sempre pelo seguro e ainda faltam os ajustes às mínimas... em lisboa ainda só metem mínimas de 20 e 21 e portalegre é o mesmo.
Lisboa é capaz de chegar aos 42-43 com mínimas superiores a 25ºc, ainda à 2 anos houve mínima recorde em Lisboa com tempo mais fresco do que este.


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 20:45)

Manu Castelo disse:


> O que aí vem, não é brincadeira, para CB estão previstos 42/43°c, isto não trás benefícios nenhuns à saúde, especialmente às pessoas idosas e doentes crónicos, pessoas com problemas de pele etc.
> Nestes dias o melhor refúgio, é dentro de casa com o AC, e beber umas jolas



Aqui em Fafe espero 40.

É muito.

O meu pai é trolha, trabalhar ao sol nestes dias? Impossível.

Esperemos que os ajustes sejam para baixo, tem sido sempre para cima


----------



## qwerl (28 Jul 2018 às 20:55)

Manu Castelo disse:


> Isso é tudo desejo, que as mínimas sejam mais altas do que estão previstas.



Não é desejo, é a realidade, a previsão automática é muito conservadora nas mínimas. Sabendo a realidade de Portalegre por exemplo não me admira que haja mínimas superiores a 30°C neste evento, e mesmo Lisboa na presença de vento de leste pode vir a ter minimas à volta de 28°C... Os modelos não se dão muito bem na previsão de minimas na presença de corrente de leste


----------



## Manu Castelo (28 Jul 2018 às 20:58)

qwerl disse:


> Não é desejo, é a realidade, a previsão automática é muito conservadora nas mínimas. Sabendo a realidade de Portalegre por exemplo não me admira que haja mínimas superiores a 30°C neste evento, e mesmo Lisboa na presença de vento de leste pode vir a ter minimas à volta de 28°C... Os modelos não se dão muito bem na previsão de minimas na presença de corrente de leste


Sim, é verdade o recorde de Portalegre é de 30,7°c, vamos ver... será o efeito de fohen? Acho que é isto, mas não sou especialista.
Obrigado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2018 às 21:20)

Manu Castelo disse:


> será o efeito de fohen? Acho que é isto, mas não sou especialista.


É mesmo isso. Os modelos nunca prevêem mínimas elevadas naquele cantinho da zona de Portalegre, os valores são basicamente iguais aos da restante região e a previsão automática do IPMA baseia-se nisso, daí não prever ainda mínimas elevadas para Portalegre. Na previsão colocada por eles (3 dias) já deverão aparecer lá mínimas previstas de 27/28ºC.


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 21:53)

Calor extremo não escapa, esperemos que não seja tão extremo.

Curioso para ver a atualziação IPMA


----------



## PedroGPRO (28 Jul 2018 às 22:26)

O Severe Weather Europe já avisou que os modelos globais estão a insinuar uma onda de calor extremamente significativa sobre a Península Ibérica , temperaturas poderão ultrapassar os 45º para o começo da tarde. 
Região depressionária a Oeste de Marrocos irá fazer com que uma massa de ar quente e seca venha para a Peninsula ibérica .
O IPMA irá fazer uma atualização mais precisa Segunda Feira , até lá as temperaturas que se avizinham vir , nao vão mudar muito , é uma massa de ar quente com aquecimento forte .


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

A previsão automática do IPMA está um pouco desértica, com os distritos de Évora e Santarém com máximas de 45ºC e em 3 dias consecutivos.


----------



## blade (28 Jul 2018 às 23:35)

ui! esta última saída do Gfs 18z na noite de 4 para 5 de Agosto está com temperaturas inacreditáveis acima de 36ºc 







L0l e os 50ºc voltaram






já começo a acreditar que vão ser batidos os recordes de 2003, o que à uns anos era extremo daqui a uns anos pode já não ser


----------



## remember (28 Jul 2018 às 23:45)

blade disse:


> ui! esta última saída do Gfs 18z na noite de 4 para 5 de Agosto está com temperaturas inacreditáveis acima de 36ºc



Já tinha visto isso nalguns modelos, umas noites para estar de molho


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 23:53)

Guardem bem isto amigos... 49 no meteograma de Coruche... 

Para futura recordação ou talvez se confirme, quem sabe... Enfim do 8 ao 80... Ou diria do 25 ao 49? 

Estou a brincar, mas sei que a situação é seria.


----------



## remember (29 Jul 2018 às 00:05)

Então repara nisto @blade  :





Por isso dizia vezes sem conta que o calor devia ser repartido, preferia que alguns desses dias tivessem sido inseridos em Junho e Julho, agora vai ser à bruta... Se isto se confirma, aquela mancha de 39/40/41ºC na zona de vila franca de xira, nem de molho


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2018 às 00:41)

Mínimas deste Domingo




picture url

Mínimas do dia 5 de Agosto... Outro Domingo. Que estrondo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2018 às 00:56)

Vai ser drástico a nivel dos incêndios 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (29 Jul 2018 às 01:04)

A confirmar se a última saída do GFS iremos passar por uma situação inédita de extrema gravidade, nem sei como se vai conseguir gerir a nível de proteção civil. Só espero que até lá atenue alguma coisa.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jul 2018 às 01:50)

Estou assustado porque vi valores de 49 ºC para o vale do Tejo, julgo que isso é um disparate, mas mesmo assim assusta pela consistência de calor e numero de dias acima de 40.


----------



## nelofafe (29 Jul 2018 às 01:57)

Esta saída do GFS está fora da média, calma...
O ensemble na média mete corte no calor a partir de dia 6, e esses supostos 49 são para dia 6 ou 7.

Dias 1 a 5 praticamente definidos, iso 28, 45 graus em muitos pontos, possivelmente alguns valores recorde.

Se durar estes 4\5 dias, será mau, mas pronto, aguenta-se... No entanto a incerteza após dia 6 preocupa pois o ECM que cortava o calor logo no dia 5 já não o faz, o GFS de vez em quando tem saídas loucas destas e o ensemble dos modelos está 50\50, logo, é cedo para falarmos.

Se prolongar sim, é preocupante.

Aguardemos, nao entremos em demasiado alarme para já, parece-me ser um evento extremo, mas se for de curta duração, menos mal...

O consenso para dias 1 a 5 é absoluto entre modelos, por isso não espero qualquer mudança significativa (mais grau menos grau)

Como já tinha dito ha uns dias o ECM é bom, sim, mas o GFS também não é tao mau como o pintam e nesta situação, pelo menos entre dias 1 e 5 deu um baile ao ECM, que ainda ha 2 dias via pouco mais de 35 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 02:11)

Condições extremamente severas, e tenho falado com muita gente, que diz não acreditar no que se poderá vir a passar! Dizem que o Verão não está para isso!
Será muito sensato da parte do IPMA  começar já a tentar consciencializar as pessoas num comunicado o mais breve possível para a severidade do evento! Certamente teremos um país pintado de alertas vermelho e laranja lá para terça-feira! Pelo menos a confirmar.se todas estas previsões, que quanto mais nós esperamos que melhorem , só tem piorado












Qual Norte de África, qual quê!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 02:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Condições extremamente severas, e tenho falado com muita gente, que diz não acreditar no que se poderá vir a passar! Dizem que o Verão não está para isso!
> Será muito sensato da parte do IPMA  começar já a tentar consciencializar as pessoas num comunicado o mais breve possível para a severidade do evento! Certamente teremos um país pintado de alertas vermelho e laranja lá para terça-feira! Pelo menos a confirmar.se todas estas previsões, que quanto mais nós esperamos que melhorem , só tem piorado
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo plenamente , mas creio que o IPMA irá fazer um comunicado esta segunda feira ou terça feira , tudo indica que teremos temperaturas extremas , a onda de calor está com aquecimento muito forte e tambem não irá faltar muito para o IPMA colocar aviso laranja/vermelho , tambem acho que a televisão deveria de falar mais sobre isso , um " temperaturas vao chegar aos 40º" nao chega , é preciso informarem as pessoas que vai passar uma onda de calor forte .


----------



## Tonton (29 Jul 2018 às 03:06)

Atenção que as "runs" das 18h do GFS costumam ser assim um pouco para o tresloucado...


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2018 às 03:08)

Penso que já há pessoas alertadas para a onda de calor que está a chegar ...
Mas já ouvi outras a dizer que vai ser bom...que vão para a praia .
Serão pelo menos 5/6 dias de calor extremo 
Espero que na segunda o IPMA lance os avisos para a população tomar os devidos cuidados .
Já comecei a informar os meus amigos e familiares da onda de calor !
Só espero, sinceramente, que este episódio seja breve!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 03:13)

Espero que a proteção civil esteja preparada para esta onda de calor , há risco muito elevado para incêndios , estamos prestes que se confirme temperaturas historicas.


----------



## Tonton (29 Jul 2018 às 03:16)

joselamego disse:


> Penso que já há pessoas alertadas para a onda de calor que está a chegar ...
> Mas já ouvi outras a dizer que vai ser bom...que vão para a praia .
> Serão pelo menos 5/6 dias de calor extremo
> Espero que na segunda o IPMA lance os avisos para a população tomar os devidos cuidados .
> ...



Infelizmente, há muita gente completamente irresponsável em relação ao calor e ao sol, e que acaba nas urgências com queimaduras / insolações  ("golpes de calor").
O pior, muitas vezes, é meterem até as pobres crianças nisso... 

Espero, como tu, que seja bem breve e menos intenso que o previsto!


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2018 às 04:22)

se isto vier a acontecer aqui em Coruche, até lá matem me por favor


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 04:23)

A combinação do Arome com o ECMWF do IPMA também não está muito famosa para o interior.

Exemplo para Coruche.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jul 2018 às 07:29)

As últimas previsões deixam-me mesmo assustado, até o IPMA já prevê temperaturas de* +44ºC/+45ºC.*
E os meteogramas do GFS com mais de *+48ºC!!!....   

*


----------



## blade (29 Jul 2018 às 07:44)

Comparando o que se dizia extremo o ano passado (17junho de 2017)  com a previsão de 5 de Agosto à mesma distância temporal 186 horas











Penso que as temperaturas de 17 junho são "fáceis" de atingir especialmente durante julho e agosto com ondas de calor e até fiquei  admirado de dizerem que foi tempo extremo, isto que está previsto agora isso sim está com valores extremos.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 09:03)

Boas,

Sou novo deste fórum e pelo que vejo vem aí muito calor para a semana...

Esperemos que isto não seja assim tão grave!


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 09:06)

nelofafe disse:


> Como já tinha dito ha uns dias o ECM é bom, sim, mas o GFS também não é tao mau como o pintam e nesta situação, pelo menos entre dias 1 e 5 deu um baile ao ECM, que ainda ha 2 dias via pouco mais de 35 graus.



O IFS do ECM é o melhor mas isso não quer dizer que acerte sempre. Ainda assim o caso não é tão simples como escreves e vou dar um exemplo:











O IFS errou - e quiçá continua a errar - na duração do calor mas no que concerne ao início do calor a previsão do IFS pouco mudou em 48h (120h  72h), ao contrário do que aconteceu com o GFS. No caso tuga a alteração do GFS não traz grande diferença mas se formos ver na vizinha Espanha não se pode dizer/escrever o mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 09:12)

Cada saída, mais do mesmo! É exagerado, muito longo,será um duro teste a todos os agentes de Proteção Civil, e a todos os Portugueses em geral! Só um bom senso comum da parte de toda da população fará com que as consequências não sejam nefastas!






Não me lembro de ver um mapa de índice FWI assim, em qualquer outro ano! Com a certeza que irá piorar! Assustador de facto!


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2018 às 09:36)

atualizar contactos com amigos e familiares...
preparar rotinas de defesa das aldeias e locais mais isolados.

hora de colocar mais pessoal no 112.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jul 2018 às 10:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> A combinação do Arome com o ECMWF do IPMA também não está muito famosa para o interior.
> 
> Exemplo para Coruche.


 
Actualização do IPMA com um bocadinho menos de calor:


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 12:03)

O gfs continua a ver muito calor, não sei se isto é delírio....

Bem se for assim, então bateríamos todos os recordes...

O ecm está mais suave, mas também começa-me a desconfiar que o ecm começará a seguir o gfs.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jul 2018 às 18:41)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Espero que a proteção civil esteja preparada para esta onda de calor , há risco muito elevado para incêndios , estamos prestes que se confirme temperaturas historicas.


A protecção civil, como o nome indica, está presente em cada um de nós. Cabe-nos a nós como cidadãos informados partilhar a informação para que se possa evitar os habituais problemas recorrentes de situações atmosféricas adversas. As autoridades locais farão o resto, tal como os Bombeiros a polícia o INEM etc.

A protecção civil não pode estar preparada para meia dúzia de pessoas que decidem fazer contramão numa auto estrada sujeitas a uma tragédia ainda maior que um incêndio local.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (29 Jul 2018 às 18:57)

Juízinho pessoal a partir de Terça feira o perigo espreita por todo o lado, não provoquem acidente que podem por em perigo aldeias e floresta.


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 19:05)

criz0r disse:


> A protecção civil, como o nome indica, está presente em cada um de nós. Cabe-nos a nós como cidadãos informados partilhar a informação para que se possa evitar os habituais problemas recorrentes de situações atmosféricas adversas. As autoridades locais farão o resto, tal como os Bombeiros a polícia o INEM etc.
> 
> A protecção civil não pode estar preparada para meia dúzia de pessoas que decidem fazer contramão numa auto estrada sujeitas a uma tragédia ainda maior que um incêndio local.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Tens razão , mas o que falei foi no sentido para que nao aconteça como no ano passado em relação aos incendios, que estejam preparados para tal, para nao acontecer nenhuma tragédia , porque tudo o que aconteceu no ano passado poderia ter sido muito bem evitado .


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Jul 2018 às 19:15)

Estou de acordo não deviam ter invertido o sentido de marcha, mas a proteção civil e GNR deviam e podiam ter retirado todos os veículos pelo no de acesso mais próximo, e aí invertendo o sentido de marcha com a auto estrada cortada, por vezes temos que ser mais expeditos nestas situações,
Espero que os erros do passado não se repitam pois em. 15 de Outubro os erros foram os mesmos, 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 19:58)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Estou de acordo não deviam ter invertido o sentido de marcha, mas a proteção civil e GNR deviam e podiam ter retirado todos os veículos pelo no de acesso mais próximo, e aí invertendo o sentido de marcha com a auto estrada cortada, por vezes temos que ser mais expeditos nestas situações,
> Espero que os erros do passado não se repitam pois em. 15 de Outubro os erros foram os mesmos,
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Há erros que a proteção civil comete que poderiam evitar ou cometem decisões erradas, e o que eu disse foi exatamente para se prevenirem e estarem preparados , eu nao duvido do trabalho que a proteção civil tem para o bem de todos , mas há tragédias que poderia ser evitadas como aconteceu no ano passado.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Jul 2018 às 20:15)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Há erros que a proteção civil comete que poderiam evitar ou cometem decisões erradas, e o que eu disse foi exatamente para se prevenirem e estarem preparados , eu nao duvido do trabalho que a proteção civil tem para o bem de todos , mas há tragédias que poderia ser evitadas como aconteceu no ano passado.


Também estou de acordo, na minha freguesia no incêndio de15 de Outubro nem um veículo de bombeiros apareceu a freguesia tem 13 localidades e cerca de 500 pessoas, é certo que existia falta de meios, mas também não pode servir de desculpa para tudo. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2018 às 20:18)

O acesso mais próximo está a alguns kms de distância, falo com conhecimento de causa porque moro no pinhal novo e passo duas vezes por dia no local, aliás daqui a meia hora estou a passar.

Quanto aos incêndios do ano passado dizerem que eram bem evitados, só mesmo quem não sabe o que é uma espiral de fogo incontornável pode dizer uma barbaridade dessas, não há proteção civil em nenhuma parte do mundo que pudesse ter evitado tal situação, nem que tivéssemos 100 meios aéreos e 5 milhões de bombeiros e respectivas viaturas


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 21:11)

Onda de calor está novamente com aquecimento forte .


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 21:25)

Marco pires disse:


> O acesso mais próximo está a alguns kms de distância, falo com conhecimento de causa porque moro no pinhal novo e passo duas vezes por dia no local, aliás daqui a meia hora estou a passar.
> 
> Quanto aos incêndios do ano passado dizerem que eram bem evitados, só mesmo quem não sabe o que é uma espiral de fogo incontornável pode dizer uma barbaridade dessas, não há proteção civil em nenhuma parte do mundo que pudesse ter evitado tal situação, nem que tivéssemos 100 meios aéreos e 5 milhões de bombeiros e respectivas viaturas


Não estou a falar da dimensão do incêndio , mas sim em relação aquilo que se passou na estrada em que morreram pessoas dentro do carro ,isso sim podia ter sido evitado , e tambem estou a falar da limpeza das florestas, após ter acontecido as tragédias é que decidiram fazer isso ? só espero que nao aconteça novamente outra tragedia.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2018 às 21:27)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Onda de calor está novamente com aquecimento forte .



Já está emoldurada:








Causam-me  confusão estes  valores completamente absurdos de 50 ºc aqui em Portugal... não haverá quem filtre/valide estes valores disparatados antes de os publicar?


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2018 às 21:29)

Snifa disse:


> Já está emoldurada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disparatados? podem vir a ocorrer


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> disparatados? podem vir a ocorrer


Nem digas isso que eu não apostei temperaturas assim para Coruche (na zona dos 50ºC)! (nas apostas de temperatura do forum)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

Se a situação for igual ao ano passado, em que o IPMA avisou a Protecção Civil e a mesma marimbou-se para os avisos do IPMA.

Esse mapa com quase todos os concelhos do Algarve em risco máximo é assustador, até Sagres tem risco muito elevado, só Lagoa, Albufeira, Faro, Olhão e VRSA têm risco elevado.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2018 às 21:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> disparatados? podem vir a ocorrer



Nem no Kuwait, Dubai, ou Norte de África se estão a atingir os 50ºc por estes dias, achas mesmo que em Portugal vamos chegar a tanto?

Nestas zonas as máximas andam pelos 46 a 47 ºc  graus, consultando algumas estações.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 21:46)

rokleon disse:


> Nem digas isso que eu não apostei temperaturas assim para Coruche (na zona dos 50ºC)! (nas apostas de temperatura do forum)


 
Pelo menos eu apostei 47,2°C...

Espero acertar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

Snifa disse:


> Nem no Kuwait, Dubai, ou Norte de África se estão a atingir os 50ºc por estes dias, achas mesmo que em Portugal vamos chegar a tanto?
> 
> Nestas zonas as máximas andam pelos 46 a 47 ºc  graus, consultando algumas estações.


se em 2003 chegámos aos 47,3ºC agora com a situação que aí vem é possível que o Ribatejo chegue aos 50ºC


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

pode ser que esteja redondamente enganado e assim espero estar, mas vão deflagrar fogos um pouco por todo o lado e possivelmente alguns de grandes dimensões.
só espero que não ocorra nenhuma tragédia igual à do ano passado ou como ocorreu recentemente na Grécia, contudo os ingredientes para tal estão todos no forno, inclusive a mão criminosa que é factor essencial.


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

Tudo indica que teremos estas temperaturas , a onda de calor que vem ai está com aquecimento forte no Norte de Africa , há regiões de Portugal que podem marcar os 50º , o IPMA deve emitir novo comunicado amanha ou terça feira.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 21:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> se em 2003 chegámos aos 47,3ºC agora com a situação que aí vem é possível que o Ribatejo chegue aos 50ºC



Espero que não...

Mas creio que poderá haver mesmo recorde, mas chegar a 50 graus já é outra história...


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## dvieira (29 Jul 2018 às 21:58)

Não sei se o IPMA vai dizer muito mais em relação a este episódio calor extremo. Hoje ouvi uma meteorologista do IPMA no jornal da CMtv á noite e ela completamente desmaterializou este evento referido como sendo calor normal para a época.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 22:02)

dvieira disse:


> Não sei se o IPMA vai dizer muito mais em relação a este episódio calor extremo. Hoje ouvi uma meteorologista do IPMA no jornal da CMtv á noite e ela completamente desmaterializou este evento referido como sendo calor normal para a época.



Calor normal????

O que está previsto já daria recordes e eles dizem calor normal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

dvieira disse:


> Não sei se o IPMA vai dizer muito mais em relação a este episódio calor extremo. Hoje ouvi uma meteorologista do IPMA no jornal da CMtv á noite e ela completamente desmaterializou este evento referido como sendo calor normal para a época.


Mas os bombeiros estão avisados. Confirmei em São Mamede... talvez a estratégia seja não aguçar o apetite dos incendiários.


----------



## dvieira (29 Jul 2018 às 22:05)

Man duro disse:


> Calor normal????
> 
> O que está previsto já daria recordes e eles dizem calor normal...


Sim por isso é que acho estranho meteorologistas do IPMA falarem assim...


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2018 às 22:09)

para variar o IPMA está a desvalorizar a situação


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 22:19)

OMG vão ver a previsão a 10 dias do ipma para renguengos de monzaraz e Castelo Branco...

Adeus recorde Castelo Branco já foste...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 22:25)

dvieira disse:


> Não sei se o IPMA vai dizer muito mais em relação a este episódio calor extremo. Hoje ouvi uma meteorologista do IPMA no jornal da CMtv á noite e ela completamente desmaterializou este evento referido como sendo calor normal para a época.


Ouvi a  mesma meteorologista do IPMA a falar na SIC e sinceramente fiquei confuso se seria estratégia , ou se estaria mesmo a menosprezar o evento ao dizer que é uma situação normal,acontece quase todos os anos, e que a população vai sentir mais a diferença abrupta da temperatura por causa do mês de Julho que tivemos! E ai sim, foi a única vez que ela referiu o termo "anormal"  quando se referiu ao mês de Julho! 
Mas depois pensei, secalhar  regressou hoje de férias e ninguém a informou correctamente!  
Agora a sério que isto não está para brincadeiras!
O IPMA não deve alarmar as pessoas, mas acho que o que vamos ter pelos menos durante cinco dias seguidos, merecia uma sensibilização a população por parte desta identidade muito maior! Depois disto fiquei curioso com os alertas que vão ser lançados!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Não sei onde me vou meter 





Badajoz, aqui ao lado:




Reguengos de Monsaraz 





Isto não está mesmo para brincadeiras. Aviso laranja, no mínimo.
Outra coisa, são as mínimas em Portalegre, certamente vão ser terríveis. Pode ser que aqui tenha sorte e haja inversão térmica mas mesmo assim vai ser um inferno...


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

É de facto impressionante quando se olha para uma previsão e o dia mais "fresco" da semana tem máxima de 42ºC!! É anormal a intensidade e a duração, caso se cumpra a previsão o interior do país poderia sentir a mais potente onda de calor desde que há registos. Mas ainda falta algum tempo e ainda há alguma incerteza a partir de domingo, 5.

Que é uma situação anormal não há dúvidas. Se a meteorologista está a desvalorizar para não chamar a atenção de pirómanos acho muito bem.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 22:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei onde me vou meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sei não se é para aviso vermelho da maneira que isto está...


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2018 às 22:39)

está a haver um exagero quase extremo, nada vai atingir 50º e embora sejam temperaturas altas, demasiado até, os dados que o IPMA possui são mais vastos que qualquer outra pessoa aqui, por isso acho correcta a analise feita e não ser alarmista por uma situação que não se coaduna com tal.


----------



## dvieira (29 Jul 2018 às 22:40)

Não acho que por a IPMA desvalorizar a situação que os pirómanos vão deixar de o fazer. Basta aparecer um incêndio de alguma dimensão que a  CMtv encarrega de chamar a atenção aos pirónamos falando do assunto 24 horas. Por isso acho que o IPMA deveria alertar a situação perigosa que se prevê


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 22:41)

Marco pires disse:


> está a haver um exagero quase extremo, nada vai atingir 50º e embora sejam temperaturas altas, demasiado até, os dados que o IPMA possui são mais vastos que qualquer outra pessoa aqui, por isso acho correcta a analise feita e não ser alarmista por uma situação que não se coaduna com tal.



A questão é que os modelos já veem isto há muitas saídas, portanto não sei não se chegamos perto dos 50 graus...


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 22:43)

De facto é muito difícil um pirómano ir à 'net, incluindo este fórum, ver as temperaturas e respetiva discussão.

Portais como o BestWeather, por exemplo, facilitam a tarefa dos pirómanos. Devem ser imediatamente encerrados?

Mais aconselhável seria o Ministro da Admin. Interna aparecer na TV com cara de mau a prometer mão pesada para os infratores e a prometer que o dispositivo estará em alerta máximo para o que vai vir.

Está-se no século XXI e Portugal é um país minimamente desenvolvido. Não é promovendo ignorância e silêncio que se vai prevenir o que quer que seja.

Se alguém morrer por causa do calor não é, em parte, culpa do IPMA que está a desvalorizar o evento?


----------



## dvieira (29 Jul 2018 às 22:44)

Man duro disse:


> A questão é que os modelos já veem isto há muitas saídas, portanto não sei não se chegamos perto dos 50 graus...


Realmente isso é verdade.  Por vezes aparece um extremo nos modelos mas na saída seguinte desaparece mas neste caso parece não ser assim.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2018 às 22:49)

de facto assim é, runs seguidas com os valores extremamente altos, vai normalizar nas próximas para valores mais realistas.

esta parte do comunicado do IPMA deverá ser guia de orientação para que todos se contenham um pouco: 

"Assim, para o final da próxima semana, prevê-se que os valores da temperatura máxima estejam acima dos valores normais para a época, genericamente acima de 35°C, com exceção da costa sul do Algarve, onde os valores deverão ser da ordem de 30°C, e do interior do Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e Beira Baixa, onde se deverão atingir valores entre 40° e 44°C."


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 22:50)

Neste tipo de situação mais extrema, a incertidão das previsões é muito mais elevada. Ninguém no IPMA está a desvalorizar nada, é muito mais provável que estejam a considerar o alto nível de incerteza das previsões. 46ºC seria extremo, 42-43ºC já seria mais "dentro do que já aconteceu".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

David sf disse:


> É de facto impressionante quando se olha para uma previsão e o dia mais "fresco" da semana tem máxima de 42ºC!! É anormal a intensidade e a duração, caso se cumpra a previsão o interior do país poderia sentir a mais potente onda de calor desde que há registos. Mas ainda falta algum tempo e ainda há alguma incerteza a partir de domingo, 5.
> 
> Que é uma situação anormal não há dúvidas. Se a meteorologista está a desvalorizar para não chamar a atenção de pirómanos acho muito bem.



Provavelmente estariam 
a tentar desviar atenções Avisaram antecipadamente quem tinham que avisar, a ANPC! Mas no meu ponto de vista a obrigação de informar as populações tem que ser mais vasta do que isso da parte daquela identidade !
Não esquecer que mais de 50% dos IF em Portugal acontecem por negligência! Mas como logo a seguir a peça com a meteorologista, passaram outra peça com um especialista em IF , que disse segundo os dados que ele dispõe, baseado num programa que já trabalha à muitos anos, e pela sua experiência, 2018 teria pouquíssima probabilidade de ter um grande IF este ano,esperamos todos que ele tenha razão 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2018 às 23:06)

bem... estou a ver que não há volta a dar... é melhor começar a mentalizar me que vou ter essas temperaturas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2018 às 23:15)

Já cá ando há 58 anos...feitos há meia duzia dias  ,nunca vi coisa igual ,e já ando nisto alguns aninhos,já perto de 35 anos com registos,vamos aguadar com  calma .


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2018 às 23:23)

acho que é algo inocente pensar que uma identidade como o IPMA vai para os meios de comunicação social desvalorizar um possível evento meteorológico de monta, pensando em omitir informação à população por causa dos incendiários.
não tem qualquer sentido e é infantil pensar que uma identidade publica funciona dessa maneira

a informação prestada pela meteorologista é aquela que a técnica tem em sua posse ao presente momento, ponto.


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Neste tipo de situação mais extrema, a incertidão das previsões é muito mais elevada. Ninguém no IPMA está a desvalorizar nada, é muito mais provável que estejam a considerar o alto nível de incerteza das previsões. 46ºC seria extremo, 42-43ºC já seria mais "dentro do que já aconteceu".


Eu sempre ouvi que tempo instável e regimes turbulentos são muito menos previsíveis nos modelos do que uma situação de estabilidade atmosférica (o caso que teremos). E a distância temporal não é assim tão grande já. Não sei, não. Veremos as próximas runs.


----------



## marcoacmaia (29 Jul 2018 às 23:59)

Pessoal, aconselho uma dose de calma! Nos hospitais ninguém está a "dormir", na Protecção Civil ninguém está a "dormir", nas Forças de Segurança ninguém está a"dormir", nos Bombeiros ninguém está a "dormir". Todos estão devidamente informados. Se necessário são activados os respectivos planos de contingência hospitalar, por exemplo. Ou planos de emergência municipais/distritais. Mas, por favor, não é preciso nem é útil "semear" pânico por aí fora, como por exemplo acontece numa página de Facebook que alguns conhecem. Informar sim, pânico ao estilo Correio da Manhã, por favor não! 



> O Verão português começou com dias cinzentos e relativamente frescos, a fazer lembrar o estio temperado do Norte da Europa. Mas se por lá o mês de Julho foi extraordinariamente quente, o mesmo está reservado para Portugal nos primeiros dias de Agosto. Na próxima semana, as temperaturas máximas vão ultrapassar os 30 graus em todo o território continental. E em alguns pontos, a temperatura ultrapassará mesmo os 40 graus.
> 
> A "culpa" é de uma massa de ar quente e seco vinda do Norte de África e que deverá chegar à Península Ibérica nos próximos dias, como explicou Joana Sanches, meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), em declarações à agência Lusa: "Vamos ter uma região depressionária a oeste de Marrocos, que leva à intensificação de uma corrente de leste que vai trazer uma massa de ar quente e seco".
> 
> ...


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 00:43)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Pessoal, aconselho uma dose de calma! Nos hospitais ninguém está a "dormir", na Protecção Civil ninguém está a "dormir", nas Forças de Segurança ninguém está a"dormir", nos Bombeiros ninguém está a "dormir". Todos estão devidamente informados. Se necessário são activados os respectivos planos de contingência hospitalar, por exemplo. Ou planos de emergência municipais/distritais. Mas, por favor, não é preciso nem é útil "semear" pânico por aí fora, como por exemplo acontece numa página de Facebook que alguns conhecem. Informar sim, pânico ao estilo Correio da Manhã, por favor não!



Qualquer pessoa que leia este tópico, pensa que o Apocalipse está à porta. Até já existem garantias que se irá atingir 50ºC.
Ah e caso ocorram incêndios violentos não esquecer.. a culpa é da ANPC/GNR/IPMA/EDP/INEM etc.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 01:20)

O que é o gfs paralelo? Podiam me explicar, é que ele anda super agressivo no calor e não sei se usa os mesmos dados que o normal.


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Jul 2018 às 01:36)




----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 09:25)

Há alguém que me explique como é que o GFS continua a prever precipitação para estes dias enquanto os modelos usados pelo IPMA e a AEMET contrariam totalmente essa probabilidade...


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 09:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há alguém que me explique como é que o GFS continua a prever precipitação para estes dias enquanto os modelos usados pelo IPMA e a AEMET contrariam totalmente essa probabilidade...



Não sei, mas o gfs vê altos valores de cape...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 10:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há alguém que me explique como é que o GFS continua a prever precipitação para estes dias enquanto os modelos usados pelo IPMA e a AEMET contrariam totalmente essa probabilidade...



O GFS contínua a prever valores muito altos de CAPE praticamente desde as primeiras saídas deste futuro evento, o ECM parece não ver a mesma coisa! Qualquer das formas não sei se haverá condições à ocorrência de trovoada, aqui na minha zona (Setúbal) por exemplo , os valores de CAPE estão altos, mas o valores de LI muito baixos  Mas acho que não poderemos de todo descartar alguma instabilidade nos próximos dias, e que é até bem frequente acontecer neste tipo de eventos!  Seria muito mau , porque iria potenciar ainda mais a perigosidade deste evento a nível de possíveis IF! Vamos aguadar, para já o IPMA  "pintou" o país de Amarelo e Laranja do dia 1 para o dia 2 de Agosto!











*Cape =* *Convective available potential energy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_available_potential_energy

LI = Lifted index
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifted_index

*


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 10:08)

Como o outro dia explicaram, o CAPE nem sempre significa instabilidade, pois se não houver humidade em altitude torna-se improvável a formação de nuvens e as condições favoráveis para precipitação...
Se houvessem condições previstas pelos diferentes modelos, também o IPMA e o AEMET iriam surgir com probabilidades de precipitação, as quais são 0% em todos os dias de previsão...


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 10:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Seria muito mau , porque iria potenciar ainda mais a perigosidade deste evento a nível de possíveis IF!



É exactamente isso que me preocupa... A Serra de S. Mamede ardeu em 2003 graças a "trovoadas secas" com muito aparato eléctrico 

https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/incendio-na-serra-de-sao-mamede/


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 11:13)

Impressionante actual saída do Ecm para a zona de Coruche. Nunca tinha visto uma previsão destas neste site em Portugal.


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2018 às 11:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Como o outro dia explicaram, o CAPE nem sempre significa instabilidade, pois se não houver humidade em altitude torna-se improvável a formação de nuvens e as condições favoráveis para precipitação...
> Se houvessem condições previstas pelos diferentes modelos, também o IPMA e o AEMET iriam surgir com probabilidades de precipitação, as quais são 0% em todos os dias de previsão...



O CAPE alto significa uma atmosfera instável, com energia disponível. Não garante é precipitação, pois por mais movimentos convectivos que haja, sem humidade disponível nada se formará.
Neste caso vamos ver, a humidade será pouca, a poeira muita, o que são factores pouco propícios... Mas as correntes verticais serão potentíssimas, portanto não acho nada de descartar alguma convecção de base mais alta, principalmente no período nocturno, e infelizmente, a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas secas.

Se repararem, temos cerca de -10º aos 500hPa, o que com as temperaturas previstas à superfície, dá cerca de 50º de diferença entre a superfície 500hPa. É um gradiente enorme, portanto necessariamente vai implicar fortes correntes convectivas. É mesmo muita energia. Por comparação com eventos convectivos de inverno, poucas vezes temos gradientes superiores a 40º. Talvez em entradas frias de primavera, com temperaturas à superfície de 15-20º, e em altitude de -30º...
Mas claro, aí com humidade disponível para "aproveitar" essas instabilidade.

Mas uma coisa é certa... Eu não me recordo de nenhum evento de recordes de calor  extremo generalizado, nomeadamente em regiões litorais, que não esteja associado a instabilidade (p.ex. Junho 2017, Agosto 2003, etc.).
É mesmo quase uma condição "necessária", uma vez que para o litoral "esturricar" desta forma, tem mesmo de existir uma circulação depressionária a S/SW, que "mate" a Nortada, e que obviamente favorece instabilidade, aliada a processos convectivos brutais com uma aquecimento tão intenso da superfície.


----------



## Aspvl (30 Jul 2018 às 11:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Como o outro dia explicaram, o CAPE nem sempre significa instabilidade, pois se não houver humidade em altitude torna-se improvável a formação de nuvens e as condições favoráveis para precipitação...
> Se houvessem condições previstas pelos diferentes modelos, também o IPMA e o AEMET iriam surgir com probabilidades de precipitação, as quais são 0% em todos os dias de previsão...



Ainda estamos um bocadinho longe, mas não é só o GFS a dar indicações de possível convecção (pelos índices de CAPE e LI). Também o ECMWF com o seu novo «produto» de lightning density consegue vislumbrar qualquer coisa para o interior do país:

https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/lightning-density-avarage-3h-6h/20180803-1500z.html

Resta acompanhar as saídas!


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

Está a sair a run das 6H do GFS, continua a mostrar muito calor, mas já não apresenta valores superiores a *+45ºC.*


----------



## rokleon (30 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

rozzo disse:


> O CAPE alto significa uma atmosfera instável, com energia disponível. Não garante é precipitação, pois por mais movimentos convectivos que haja, sem humidade disponível nada se formará.
> Neste caso vamos ver, a humidade será pouca, a poeira muita, o que são factores pouco propícios... Mas as correntes verticais serão potentíssimas, portanto não acho nada de descartar alguma convecção de base mais alta, principalmente no período nocturno, e infelizmente, a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas secas.





SpiderVV disse:


> Neste tipo de situação mais extrema, a incertidão das previsões é muito mais elevada. Ninguém no IPMA está a desvalorizar nada, é muito mais provável que estejam a considerar o alto nível de incerteza das previsões. 46ºC seria extremo, 42-43ºC já seria mais "dentro do que já aconteceu".





rokleon disse:


> Eu sempre ouvi que tempo instável e regimes turbulentos são muito menos previsíveis nos modelos do que uma situação de estabilidade atmosférica (o caso que teremos). E a distância temporal não é assim tão grande já. Não sei, não. Veremos as próximas runs.


@SpiderVV tens razão...
Não tinha considerado como factor de incerteza o CAPE


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 11:26)

rozzo disse:


> Se repararem, temos cerca de -10º aos 500hPa, o que com as temperaturas previstas à superfície, dá cerca de 50º de diferença entre a superfície e esse nível.



Sim @rozzo, já tinha reparado a grande diferença entre as temperaturas a 500hPa e as temperaturas de superfície. Estranhei bastante a subida a 850hPa e a descida a 500 hPa em simultâneo.
A probabilidade de processos convectivos é que me preocupam, pois se não houver humidade e existir a formação de nuvens de evolução vertical, a possibilidade de trovoadas com forte aparato eléctrico podem aproveitar o rastilho deixado por temperaturas verdadeiramente fora do comum... Nunca vi a previsão para Portalegre com 43ªC e para Arronches com 46ºC... Disto, durante a noite, irá resultar em temperaturas superiores a 30 ºC e, se houver instabilidade, de certeza ventos moderados a fortes nas áreas onde houver trovoada...
Sinceramente estou com muito receio desta mudança radical e das consequências previsíveis.  Para quem viu a Serra de S. Mamede arder em 2003, sabe bem que após 15 anos e uma gestão paupérrima e negligente, pode originar-se outra catástrofe.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 11:31)

Infelizmente isto já não muda muito a previsão...

A esta distância só poderá haver um ligeiro carregamento ou um corte ligeiro, mas de pelo menos dia 1 a 6/7 está garantido muito calor!


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

Aspvl disse:


> Ainda estamos um bocadinho longe, mas não é só o GFS a dar indicações de possível convecção (pelos índices de CAPE e LI). Também o ECMWF com o seu novo «produto» de lightning density consegue vislumbrar qualquer coisa para o interior do país:
> 
> https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/lightning-density-avarage-3h-6h/20180803-1500z.html
> 
> Resta acompanhar as saídas!



Obrigado pela dica. Infelizmente, ainda me deixa mais preocupado...


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 11:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante actual saída do Ecm para a zona de Coruche. Nunca tinha visto uma previsão destas neste site em Portugal.



Esses 47! OMG!


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Jul 2018 às 11:39)

O IPMA já lançou aviso amarelo e laranja para todo o pais .


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 11:47)

Thomar disse:


> Está a sair a run das 6H do GFS, continua a mostrar muito calor, mas já não apresenta valores superiores a *+45ºC.*


Infelizmente ainda mostra temperaturas superiores a 45ºC...




De referir que as temperaturas a 850/500hpa são mais graves do que em 2003 aquando do recorde de Amareleja


----------



## Tyna (30 Jul 2018 às 11:54)

Tempo quente nos próximos dias: conferência de imprensa hoje, 30 de julho, às 16 horas.

AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DE PROTEÇÃO CIVIL·SEGUNDA-FEIRA, 30 DE JULHO DE 2018

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e a Direção-Geral da Saúde (DGS) realizam esta segunda-feira, 30 de julho de 2018, pelas 16:00 horas, na sede da ANPC, em Carnaxide, uma Conferência de Imprensa conjunta.
A Conferência de Imprensa precede o aumento da severidade meteorológica que se antevê venha a ocorrer a partir de meados desta semana, o qual pode ter reflexo no aumento das ignições de fogos rurais e no acréscimo de casos do foro da saúde pública (devidos ao expectável aumento da temperatura do ar), situação que pode redundar o agravamento substancial dos riscos e das vulnerabilidades em todo o território nacional, justificando-se, por isso, a apresentação do quadro evolutivo expectável para os próximos dias, dos efeitos dele decorrentes e das medidas a adotar para evitar ou mitigar os impactos daquele.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 11:58)

Seja como for, a situação no interior não deve mudar de mais. Quase todos os modelos globais estão a ver uma situação de temperaturas muito altas, portanto vai ser difícil no interior mudar assim tanto, e é esperar para que não haja incêndios ou algo do género. Entretanto, a situação já mereceu destaque no Severe Weather Europe:
http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/extreme-heat-wave-coming-to-spain-and-portugal-later-this-week/


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Jul 2018 às 12:01)

Continua a chegar aos 46º esta run  , muito perto dos 50º


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

Impressionante que várias cidades poderão bater o seu recorde por larga escala como Castelo Branco, que pode chegar até *quatro dias* acima do anterior recorde de *41,6ºC* atingindo *45ºC* no sábado segundo o IPMA. Mesmo aqui no litoral norte há capacidade para valores acima de 42ºC coisa que nunca vi por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 12:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É exactamente isso que me preocupa... A Serra de S. Mamede ardeu em 2003 graças a "trovoadas secas" com muito aparato eléctrico
> 
> https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/incendio-na-serra-de-sao-mamede/



Vamos todos pensar que vai tudo correr bem desta vez, e confiar nas nossas autoridades! 2003 não se pode "repetir" , e muito menos depois de 2017! Vamos acreditar e  tomar as medidas preventivas necessárias!Durante os próximos dias , todos nós teremos que ser "proteção civil" 

Mais logo já vamos saber o que eles nos tem a dizer sobre o mesmo !


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É exactamente isso que me preocupa... A Serra de S. Mamede ardeu em 2003 graças a "trovoadas secas" com muito aparato eléctrico
> 
> https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/incendio-na-serra-de-sao-mamede/


O problema em algumas zonas em 2003 é que foram trovoadas severas, algumas com rajadas que chegaram aos 100 km/h, que penso que foi o que potenciou um dos incêndios na Serra da Penha nessa altura. Todos os incêndios nessa semana de Agosto de 2003 foram causados por trovoadas, de qualquer forma, portanto situações convectivas com calor são sempre para monitorizar a fundo.

Ainda me lembro de ver fumo e labaredas a cobrir uma grande área da Serra de São Mamede, é bom que não se repita.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 12:36)

Estava a ver os modelos e a verificar que começam a repartir o calor pelas noites, ao contrário do que tinha visto no sábado passado.
Preferi não andar sempre a olhar para os modelos, para não me assustarHavia temperaturas de 2 para 3 altíssimas de noite, agora metem 3 ou 4 noites sempre acima dos 30ºC. Se vier mesmo a acontecer, nem de molho...
Vai ser um Agosto a entrar à bruta...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 13:20)

Foi posta a hipótese de o IPMA aumentar os avisos para vermelho em alguns locais. TVI.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 13:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi posta a hipótese de o IPMA aumentar os avisos para vermelho em alguns locais. TVI.


Acho que todo o Interior Centro/ Sul e Vale do Tejo justifica essa situação para já! Dia 2 ( quinta-feira) acho que será o aviso mais adequado a todo o país! Será um dia muito complicado 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2018 às 13:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi posta a hipótese de o IPMA aumentar os avisos para vermelho em alguns locais. TVI.



Faz todo o sentido (a manterem-se as previsões), mas a a acontecer, só acredito que sejam emitidos no dia 1.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2018 às 13:41)

As previsões do IPMA para Mirandela...


----------



## RStorm (30 Jul 2018 às 13:49)

A Volta a Portugal começa no dia 1 e a 1ª etapa será entre Alcácer do Sal e Albufeira... os ciclistas vão apanhar carga dura, só espero é que não haja nenhum acidente.
Por outro lado, o IPMA prevê aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde nos dias mais quentes... haverá possibilidade de trovoada? 

PS: Passei este post para aqui, enganei-me e tinha escrito no tópico dos incêndios... peço desculpa


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 13:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda me lembro de ver fumo e labaredas a cobrir uma grande área da Serra de São Mamede, é bom que não se repita.



Quase todo o concelho de Portalegre ficou sem luz e eu estava num casamento em Vale de Cavalos, vi os clarões e as chamas com dezenas de metros de toda a Serra Fria e a parte espanhola até La Codosera a arder... Dantesco no mínimo... Nos dias seguintes, o fumo era de tal intensidade que parecia nevoeiro, com dias de 40 ºC e muitos, noites de 25 ºC a 30 ºC, não foi nada agradável de viver, muito menos de recordar...
Relembro todos que, na minha zona, foi a onda de calor mais severa jamais registada.

Edit: quanto à Protecção Civil, creio que urgia criar grupos de diversas forças com colaboração dos populares (pois conhecem melhor a orografia e o terreno do que aquilo que se pode ler nos mapas), para durante estes dias fosse realizado patrulhamento florestal, de forma a dissuadir possíveis pirómanos ou meros criminosos envolvidos em negócios obscuros.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 14:04)

Thomar disse:


> As previsões do IPMA para Mirandela...


Essa zona do Vale do Tua é um forno. Tal como o vale do Sabor e Douro, pena que não hajam muitas estações lá porque no verão compete fácil com o alentejo.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 14:05)

RStorm disse:


> A Volta a Portugal começa no dia 1 e a 1ª etapa será entre Alcácer do Sal e Albufeira... os ciclistas vão apanhar carga dura, só espero é que não haja nenhum acidente.
> Por outro lado, o IPMA prevê aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde nos dias mais quentes... haverá possibilidade de trovoada?
> 
> PS: Passei este post para aqui, enganei-me e tinha escrito no tópico dos incêndios... peço desculpa



Amigo a volta começa dia 1 apenas com o prólogo , mas a primeira etapa será apenas no dia 2, o que é pior ainda


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2018 às 14:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> Essa zona do Vale do Tua é um forno. Tal como o vale do Sabor e Douro, pena que não hajam muitas estações lá porque no verão compete fácil com o alentejo.



E o Vale da Vilariça, perto de Vila Flor, passo por lá muitas vezes e é tão quente como Mirandela 












Já lá passei como  o carro a marcar 44.5 ºc


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 14:21)

@Snifa  Passei por aí no ano passado ao fim da tarde com 38 graus na volta de uma caminhada no vale do Douro (zona de Almendra). Nesse dia o carro marcou 41°C na praia fluvial/estação de comboios antiga e nem foi numa semana de calor por aí além...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 14:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quase todo o concelho de Portalegre ficou sem luz e eu estava num casamento em Vale de Cavalos, vi os clarões e as chamas com dezenas de metros de toda a Serra Fria e a parte espanhola até La Codosera a arder... Dantesco no mínimo... Nos dias seguintes, o fumo era de tal intensidade que parecia nevoeiro, com dias de 40 ºC e muitos, noites de 25 ºC a 30 ºC, não foi nada agradável de viver, muito menos de recordar...
> Relembro todos que, na minha zona, foi a onda de calor mais severa jamais registada.


É verdade, lembro me vagamente de ter ficado sem luz. Mesmo aqui da baixa da cidade de Portalegre dava para ver os clarões por detrás dos montes, bastava ficar de noite que era claro que estava um incêndio gigantesco a cobrir a Serra de São Mamede, era apenas um clarão vermelho a nordeste, a certa altura estava a vizinhança toda a olhar para aquilo. Na altura ainda fui à Apartadura como muitos outros curiosos e havia fogo em todos os quadrantes, pelo que me lembro a GNR nem deixava ninguém avançar a partir da barragem, a estrada estava cheia de carros parados com gente a ver. Não bastava também haver grandes incêndios na zona de Nisa, foi um mês negro para o distrito no geral.

Acho que foi por essa altura também que se registou o recorde de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2018 às 14:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> @Snifa Passei por aí no ano passado ao fim da tarde com 38 graus na volta de uma caminhada no vale do Douro (zona de Almendra). Nesse dia o carro marcou 41°C na praia fluvial/estação de comboios antiga e nem foi numa semana de calor por aí além...



Eu no passado Domingo passei por lá pelas 5:30 h da tarde e o carro marcou 35.5 ºc no  fundo do vale 

É mesmo muito quente, desconfio que ainda  mais quente que Mirandela.. 

Assim que saí do Vale, e já em Vila Flor, o termómetro desceu para 30.5 ºc .


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 14:28)

Snifa disse:


> E o Vale da Vilariça, perto de Vila Flor, passo por lá muitas vezes e é tão quente como Mirandela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente essa zona é muito quente, mesmo num dia normal de verão vai acima dos 35°C.

Sempre foi uma zona muito quente, às vezes até tem mais que o Alentejo!


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 15:03)

Snifa disse:


> Eu no passado Domingo passei por lá pelas 5:30 h da tarde e o carro marcou 35.5 ºc no  fundo do vale
> 
> É mesmo muito quente, desconfio que ainda  mais quente que Mirandela..
> 
> Assim que saí do Vale, e já em Vila Flor, o termómetro desceu para 30.5 ºc .


Era extremamente interessante ter mais dados dessas zonas baixas da Terra quente transmontana para, por exemplo, identificar o local/locais mais extremos dessa área. Seria dos lugares mais favoráveis ao registo de recordes de Tmáx do país a par do vale do Tejo, Alentejo e Ribatejo.  De referir que são igualmente favoráveis a mínimas muito baixas no inverno, imaginem só, uma estação com o recorde de Tmáx e Tmín


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Jul 2018 às 15:15)

Acho que o mesmo não se pode dizer de *Miranda do Douro*, a leste do Vale do Sabor. Não é por acaso que aquela zona costuma de ser conhecida como "Terra Fria Transmontana" ou, simplesmente, "Terra Fria".

Aliás, é *Miranda do Douro, Vimioso*, *Bragança *e, também, em certo ponto,* Macedo de Cavaleiros* e *Mogadouro*.






Alfândega da Fé já é mais quente, por exemplo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 15:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> O problema em algumas zonas em 2003 é que foram trovoadas severas, algumas com rajadas que chegaram aos 100 km/h, que penso que foi o que potenciou um dos incêndios na Serra da Penha nessa altura. Todos os incêndios nessa semana de Agosto de 2003 foram causados por trovoadas, de qualquer forma, portanto situações convectivas com calor são sempre para monitorizar a fundo.
> 
> Ainda me lembro de ver fumo e labaredas a cobrir uma grande área da Serra de São Mamede, é bom que não se repita.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Quase todo o concelho de Portalegre ficou sem luz e eu estava num casamento em Vale de Cavalos, vi os clarões e as chamas com dezenas de metros de toda a Serra Fria e a parte espanhola até La Codosera a arder... Dantesco no mínimo... Nos dias seguintes, o fumo era de tal intensidade que parecia nevoeiro, com dias de 40 ºC e muitos, noites de 25 ºC a 30 ºC, não foi nada agradável de viver, muito menos de recordar...
> Relembro todos que, na minha zona, foi a onda de calor mais severa jamais registada.



Recordar 2003, é recordar um filme de terror! Eu tinha apenas 23 anos, e nesse Verão fiz uma road trip com uns amigos iniciada no final de Julho! Um calor extremo, para onde queria que se fosse ,  no dia 2 de Agosto a situação era caótica! Dia em que Portugal já registou mais ignições num só dia, 65O  Lembro.me de nesse dia estar na Serra da Estrela, e em redor existir incêndios em todos os quadrantes!  Já em casa, lembro.me de Lisboa ficar dois dias sem visibilidade a 10 metros, pelo fumo proveniente do IF em Mafra, que entrou mesmo dentro do perímetro da tapada!
Um ano dramático para a floresta portuguesa e não só, ondas de calor destas matam muitas pessoas mais vulneráveis! 2003 não foi excepção e matou mais de 2000 em Portugal   Para quem já não se recorda, e estiver interessado deixo aqui um link com o "filme" de acontecimentos!


http://www.bvvimioso.pt/pagina/uplo...ocumentacao/livro_branco_fogos_florestais.pdf


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 16:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ondas de calor destas matam muitas pessoas mais vulneráveis! 2003 não foi excepção e matou mais de 2000 em Portugal



Infelizmente o meu avô materno faleceu devido a complicações de uma pancreatite e, indirectamente, por causa também essa onda de calor...
Portanto, daí a minha preocupação... Não é só por causa dos incêndios...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 16:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente o meu avô materno faleceu devido a complicações de uma pancreatite e, indirectamente, por causa também essa onda de calor...
> Portanto, daí a minha preocupação... Não é só por causa dos incêndios...



Lamento muito! É sem dúvida uma situação também muito preocupante nesse sentido! Mas vai tudo correr bem desta vez, vais ver


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 16:21)

Briefing ANPC/IPMA/DGS:


Edit: Ups, acabou agora. Mas vai dar para ver o histórico.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 16:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Lamento muito! É sem dúvida uma situação muito preocupante nesse sentido! Mas vai tudo correr bem desta vez, vais ver



Obrigado. Há que ter confiança, mas também muita cautela e preocupação.
Temperaturas superiores a 40 ºC durante vários dias e depois de um verão fresco, irão criar impacto em todos as pessoas, principalmente nas que forem mais fracos ou susceptíveis a complicações de saúde...


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Jul 2018 às 16:32)




----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

PedroGPRO disse:


>



A canícula vem aí e vem para durar...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jul 2018 às 17:27)

Confesso que apesar de odiar calor excessivo, esta situação causa-me alguma preocupação pois os meus pais já são 'velhotes', particularmente o meu pai que já vai a caminho dos 83. Apesar de ele ser, felizmente, totalmente autónomo e independente e de ser, excepto as coisas típicas da idade, um homem relativamente saudável e que até se dá melhor com o calor do que a filha, estou algo preocupada até porque vou estar uns dias de férias e sou um bocado (muito!) control freak e preocupada crónica.


----------



## blade (30 Jul 2018 às 17:44)




----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 17:50)

blade disse:


>



Não sei se o gfs está tão exagerado...

Já há várias saídas que vê algo parecido a isso e se repararmos nunca desce dos 47/48 graus a cada saída que passa.
Creio que muitos recordes serão batidos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

Man duro disse:


> Não sei se o gfs está tão exagerado...
> 
> Já há várias saídas que vê algo parecido a isso e se repararmos nunca desce dos 47/48 graus a cada saída que passa.
> Creio que muitos recordes serão batidos!


Vi agora a meteorologia no canal1 e já admitem muitos recordes de temp máxima a serem batidos...


----------



## Thomar (30 Jul 2018 às 17:58)

Meteograma para Abrantes, saída GFS das 12h, alguém deve ter tomado uns aperitivos... 

*+48,8C!*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Confesso que apesar de odiar calor excessivo, esta situação causa-me alguma preocupação pois os meus pais já são 'velhotes', particularmente o meu pai que já vai a caminho dos 83. Apesar de ele ser, felizmente, totalmente autónomo e independente e de ser, excepto as coisas típicas da idade, um homem relativamente saudável e que até se dá melhor com o calor do que a filha, estou algo preocupada até porque vou estar uns dias de férias e sou um bocado (muito!) control freak e preocupada crónica.


E fazes muito bem ser assim Fica tranquila que vai tudo correr bem 
Muita hidratação sempre,
e podes aproveitar as férias tranquila!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

As previsões do IPMA  Acho que nunca tinha visto as máximas do IPMA com "46ºC", muito menos em quase mais de 10 localidades...

Esta foi das piores que encontrei:


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jul 2018 às 18:13)

Mapa dinâmico baseado no GFS (www.ventusky.com)




Que nos livrem de tal acontecer!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jul 2018 às 18:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E fazes muito bem ser assim Fica tranquila que vai tudo correr bem
> Muita hidratação sempre,
> e podes aproveitar as férias tranquila!
> 
> ...



Obrigada! Ele bebe imensa água. Mais do que eu. O problema é que ele é muito insubordinado e apanhando-me longe vai, certamente, desobedecer-me, saindo a horas impróprias...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2018 às 18:23)

Pelo GFS prevê-se de máximas em Portugal Continental, a maioria no Ribatejo, Sado ou perto do Alqueva.

*1 de Agosto: 44ºC
2 de Agosto: 47ºC
3 de Agosto: 45ºC
4 de Agosto: 47ºC
5 de Agosto: 47ºC*

Acho que já não há margem de erro que vamos assistir à pior onda de calor que alguma vez se viu em Portugal. Tanto pediam calor...sai o tiro pela culatra.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2018 às 18:29)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mapa dinâmico baseado no GFS (www.ventusky.com)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nesse mesmo dia e nesse mapa, nem no Sahara está prevista uma temperatura dessas.  Todos os modelos estão bastante agressivos mas nenhum mostra temperaturas de 50ºC como o GFS. Vamos ver.... 
O que é certo, é que se vai assistir a uma onda de calor histórica pois nem em 2003 se registou tantos dias com temperaturas nos 45ºC e se o recorde da Amareleja for batido, ainda mais histórica vai ser.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 18:31)

Bem, a distância a que esses 49ºC de Abrantes aparecem ainda entra num mais elevado grau de incerteza. É praticamente certo que vamos ter um evento muito intenso de calor, mas uma coisa que os modelos ainda não definem bem é a sua duração. Esperemos as próximas runs e as saídas do resto dos globais, porque se assim for, será certamente extremo.


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2018 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo GFS prevê-se de máximas em Portugal Continental, a maioria no Ribatejo, Sado ou perto do Alqueva.
> 
> *1 de Agosto: 44ºC
> 2 de Agosto: 47ºC
> ...


Isso não é verdade. 

É verdade que existe a POSSIBILIDADE de termos os valores absolutos mais elevados de sempre em muitos locais, ou até mesmo a máxima absoluta nacional batida (há que esperar para ver) .
Daí à pior ONDA de calor vai muito. Os modelos mostram que terá tendência a durar menos de uma semana, começando a amenizar gradualmente no início da próxima semana.  Assim esperemos que seja verdade... 

Não estou nem pouco mais ou menos a menosprezar a situação atenção, mas em termos de duração com valores terríveis, não parece para já comparável à de 2003, muito prolongada. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (30 Jul 2018 às 18:32)

A onda de calor vinda do Norte de Africa aqueceu muito e podemos ter temperaturas historicas em Portugal .


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 18:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo GFS prevê-se de máximas em Portugal Continental, a maioria no Ribatejo, Sado ou perto do Alqueva.
> 
> *1 de Agosto: 44ºC
> 2 de Agosto: 47ºC
> ...



Acho que é mais ao contrário, disse-o anteriormente e volto a dizer preferia que estes dias tivessem "aparecido" em Junho e Julho intercalados com aqueles dias "marados" que houve tanto em Junho como Julho, penso que Julho foi bem pior... Mas era tudo, assim é que está bom e não sei mais o quê, só se pensa no umbigo e depois... não quero com isto dizer que esta "terrível" onda de calor viesse mais fraca com dias repartidos nos meses de Junho e Julho, mas.... Já não digo nada, vai ser a doer e também como tinha alertado antes e outros também, parece-me que vai custar mais, por causa da mudança de padrão brusca(Nebulosidade+dias com bastante humidade+vento) => (dias de céu limpo+pouca humidade+vento mais fraco)

Vamos ver @rozzo alguns modelos começam a modelar a continuação da onda de calor já para a semana que vêm...


----------



## Hawk (30 Jul 2018 às 18:40)

Retirado do site do IPMA:



> Sendo a definição do índice de duração da onda de calor ( _HWDI – Heat Wave Duration Index) _segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é supeior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência.
> 
> De realçar, no entanto, que esta definição está mais relacionada com o estudo e análise da variabilidade climática (em termos de tendências) do que propriamente com os impactos na saúde pública de temperaturas extremas que possam observar-se num período mais curto. *Por exemplo, a ocorrência de 3 dias em que a temperatura seja 10 °C acima da média terá certamente mais impacto na saúde que 7 dias com temperatura 5 °C acima da média.*
> 
> ...


Tudo depende do que se entender por "pior onda de calor". Se for a duração, é bem provável que não ultrapasse os episódios descritos acima. Se for em termos de impacto na saúde pública, não sabemos, até porque alguns locais deverão estar bem acima dos +5º de anomalia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2018 às 19:10)

rozzo disse:


> Isso não é verdade.
> 
> É verdade que existe a POSSIBILIDADE de termos os valores absolutos mais elevados de sempre em muitos locais, ou até mesmo a máxima absoluta nacional batida (há que esperar para ver) .
> Daí à pior ONDA de calor vai muito. Os modelos mostram que terá tendência a durar menos de uma semana, começando a amenizar gradualmente no início da próxima semana.  Assim esperemos que seja verdade...
> ...



Estou a referir-me à duração de temperaturas extremas durante tantos dias em muitas localidades. Não terá a expansão geográfica ou temporal de 2003 talvez, mas será das piores de sempre.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! Ele bebe imensa água. Mais do que eu. O problema é que ele é muito insubordinado e apanhando-me longe vai, certamente, desobedecer-me, saindo a horas impróprias...


Eles com a idade ficam assim,crianças outra vez, logo teimosos como tudo
Olha antes de ires pede
-lhe para ele ler um bocadinho deste tópico, pode ser que ele fique mesmo com medo
Vá boas férias, e que corra tudo pelo melhor

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 19:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estou a referir-me à duração de temperaturas extremas durante tantos dias em muitas localidades. Não terá a expansão geográfica ou temporal de 2003 talvez, mas será das piores de sempre.


Temos que ter calma, de certeza já sabemos que temos pela frente cinco dias penosos, e provavelmente históricos no que toca a máximas! Cidades como Castelo Branco , que tem três dias seguidos acima do seu recorde é muita fruta! Depois e esperar pelas próximas três ou quatro run's dos modelos para se começar a ter uma ideia mais defenida até onde isto poderá ir! Uma coisa é certa, o primeiro a modelar isto foi o GFS , e nós pensámos que seria daqueles delírios de Verão do mesmo! O que acabou por acontecer foi que insistiu até hoje, ECM e companhia seguiram lhe as pegadas , e aqui estamos nós a 24H do "possível " evento extremo, com previsões do mesmo para a continuação de tempo muito quente até não dar para ver mais previsão! Lá mais para a frente, fazemos contas! Mas espero que fiquemos por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Jul 2018 às 19:43)

*Early August to bring dangerous heat wave to western Europe*

*Dangerous heat is expected to expand across and have a firm grip on western Europe for the first several days of August.
While the core of the heat will be focused on the area around Germany on Tuesday, temperatures will be on the rise elsewhere across western Europe Wednesday into Friday.

Highs on Friday are anticipated to range from 31 C (88 F) in London and Berlin to 35 C (95 F) in Paris and 40 C (104 F) in Madrid and approaching 43 C (110 F) in Seville, Spain.
Temperatures will continue to soar 6-12 degrees Celsius (10-24 degrees Fahrenheit) above normal in most of these cities through at least the weekend.

"It is not out of the question for temperatures to reach 49 C (120 F) in southwestern Spain and parts of southern Portugal Friday into Sunday," AccuWeather Meteorologist Tyler Roys said.
The impending heat wave is expected to be the most intense and longest for the Iberian Peninsula so far this summer. Temperatures in Madrid have only reached 38 C (100 F) once so far this summer. Such temperatures are anticipated daily from Wednesday through next Tuesday.
*

*"In southwestern France, temperatures can climb to 43 C (110 F) in a few communities this weekend," according to Roys.
Be sure to drink plenty of water, wear light clothing and avoid strenuous activity during the midday and afternoon hours (the hottest times of the day) to prevent heat exhaustion or stroke.

Residents should ensure that the elderly, children and homeless are taking the necessary precautions to keep cool. Make sure that animals have proper access to water and shade.

Remember to never leave children or pets in a sealed vehicle without air conditioning. Sunshine can cause such vehicles to become death traps in a matter of minutes.
*
_In AccuWeather_


----------



## RStorm (30 Jul 2018 às 19:46)

remember disse:


> Amigo a volta começa dia 1 apenas com o prólogo , mas a primeira etapa será apenas no dia 2, o que é pior ainda


Pior ainda... se começa no dia 2, logo o dia mais quente, eles vão sofrer bastante... mas espero que corra tudo bem


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2018 às 19:58)

vamos ver se o IPMA coloca aviso de temperaturas mínimas muito elevadas...

vamos ter noites super tropicais.

cuidado com os mosquitos...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

Agreste disse:


> vamos ver se o IPMA coloca aviso de temperaturas mínimas muito elevadas...
> 
> vamos ter noites super tropicais.
> 
> cuidado com os mosquitos...



Existe esse aviso?


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

Agreste disse:


> vamos ver se o IPMA coloca aviso de temperaturas mínimas muito elevadas...
> 
> vamos ter noites super tropicais.
> 
> cuidado com os mosquitos...



É provável e o mais certo também seria subir os avisos para vermelho...


----------



## blade (30 Jul 2018 às 20:07)

Agora é o Ecmwf que estende o calor por mais dias


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2018 às 20:12)

Fazendo um zoom à Grande Lisboa:






O GFS sempre foi um modelo que disparatava nas máximas em eventos de calor, enquanto o ECMWF costuma ser conservador. Chegava ao dia e, apesar de se aproximar mais do que o europeu previa, ficava sempre um pouco acima. Nunca tinha visto o europeu prever 46ºC para qualquer local em Portugal, nem de ver 44ºC na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 20:14)

blade disse:


> Agora é o Ecmwf que estende o calor por mais dias



Já vem aí recordes em lisboa também...

Todas as cidades batem recorde menos faro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2018 às 20:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Existe esse aviso?



Não existe propriamente dito, mas no ano passado, o IPMA alertou para as mínimas elevadas no distrito de Faro: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2758-aviso-amarelo-no-algarve-787164


----------



## blade (30 Jul 2018 às 20:21)

E as mínimas de 3 para 4 de agosto em alguns pontos não vão baixar dos 30ºc 

será que o ipma vai atualizar as previsões para estes valores


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 20:23)

As mínimas vão ser muito elevadas também, provavelmente acima dos 25 em Lisboa e Portalegre nem quero imaginar...


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2018 às 20:26)

quase que podíamos chamar a isto uma frente quente vinda de sueste.
as temperaturas vão subir de forma rápida e a humidade vai despencar.

o tempo estará nublado no início, podem até ocorrer alguns aguaceiros de lama.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2018 às 21:31)

Ao contrário das mínimas, em que é impossível competir, vai haver malta que vai ter uma experiência desértica nas máximas


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jul 2018 às 21:46)

não acredito muito nos disparates que estão aí a falar, sobretudo em paginas internacionais. Acho que isto nem aos 44 vai chegar... quanto mais 49 e 50


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2018 às 21:47)

A previsão do UkMet até que está agradável (poucas localidades portuguesas disponíveis)  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jul 2018 às 21:55)

Orion disse:


> A previsão do UkMet até que está agradável (poucas localidades portuguesas disponíveis)  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast


Sim , mas podes utilizar a localizacao que da o local onde te encontra.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

Exemplo na minha localidade Pomares Arganil , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

Se isto acontecer....





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Se isto acontecer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




se acontecer vou assar , ipma também dá 45,45,46,44


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jul 2018 às 22:13)

david 6 disse:


> se acontecer vou assar , ipma também dá 45,45,46,44


Medo mesmo sigo há muitos anos a metereologia e não me recordo de ver estes valores para tantas cidades portuguesas!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2018 às 22:14)

Que caloraça vem para aí, só espero que apareça depressa a instabilidade para não assar mos.


----------



## blade (30 Jul 2018 às 22:20)

Não só o recorde de Portugal está em risco, bem como o recorde europeu de 48,0ºc registado na Grécia. Portugal distraído com o robles, quando já cá estiverem os 40ºc é que se vão lembrar de avisar na tv e vamos comer só notícias disso


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2018 às 22:31)

Wow está nunca tinha visto 47 graus da previsão do IPMA para Reguengos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> A previsão do UkMet até que está agradável (poucas localidades portuguesas disponíveis)  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast



Essas mínimas estão algo erradas, com a corrente leste que aí vêm tanto Portalegre como Castelo Branco vão ter mínimas bem tropicais.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

Ambas as localidades conseguem ter mínimas maiores que as previstas nesse site com condições muito menos extremas e vento de leste.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 22:50)

Isto está mesmo muito mau a previsão a 10 dias...

Lisboa já tem dois dias 41°C, isto vai ser lindo vai...


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 22:51)

As máximas já sabemos que vão ser extremas em várias localidades, estou curioso é com as mínimas em alguns locais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

Sesimbra com 41°c na previsão automática do IPMA 

Qual foi a parte que eu não percebi, que a coisa no litoral ia ser um pouco mais soft?! Ok...ou que se tem visto por aqui, vai mesmo! Mas é muito calor para uma vila plantada a beira mar! 

Conhecedor da península de Setubal, como sou! O evento
pode surpreender e muito por aqui

Será que o recorde de 43.5 na cidade de Setúbal vai cair?














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 23:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sesimbra com 41°c na previsão automática do IPMA
> 
> Qual foi a parte que eu não percebi, que a coisa no litoral ia ser um pouco mais soft?! Ok...ou que se tem visto por aqui, vai mesmo! Mas é muito calor para uma vila plantada a beira mar!
> 
> ...



É capaz de cair o recorde...

Todas as cidades batem o recorde menos faro como disse lol...

Esperaremos e que não venha muitos incêndios, pois temos condições para fogos severos...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

remember disse:


> As máximas já sabemos que vão ser extremas em várias localidades, estou curioso é com as mínimas em alguns locais.



Quarta/Quinta podemos ter amplitudes térmicas gigantescas em estações instaladas em fundo de vale.  Gosto particularmente de acompanhar essa situação, nos últimos anos a maior amplitude rondou os 31/32 graus em Alvega.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sesimbra com 41°c na previsão automática do IPMA
> 
> Qual foi a parte que eu não percebi, que a coisa no litoral ia ser um pouco mais soft?! Ok...ou que se tem visto por aqui, vai mesmo! Mas é muito calor para uma vila plantada a beira mar!
> 
> ...


Para Sines dão 45 como é possível.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quarta/Quinta podemos ter amplitudes térmicas gigantescas em estações instaladas em fundo de vale.  Gosto particularmente de acompanhar essa situação, nos últimos anos a maior amplitude rondou os 31/32 graus em Alvega.


"Catano"... que amplitude!

Só me lembro de ver valores idênticos, há uns dois anos se não estou em erro, em que estavam previstos 42ºC para Lisboa, pensava que tinha ai o print mas não


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2018 às 23:14)

A run 18z do GFS atira alguns locais do Ribatejo/Vale do Tejo para os 49ºC de novo.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

O Porto lá se vai aguentando.... mas mesmo assim já chega aos 35ºC no sábado





Que é nada, comparado com a loucura da Lezíria ribatejana...  Pais e restante família, cães e gatos incluídos, já mais que avisados sobre o que os espera


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 23:27)

Ninguém veja a saída das 18 do gfs.

VÊ NOVAMENTE 50 GRAUS!


----------



## JPAG (30 Jul 2018 às 23:38)

Previsão para a zona de Montargil (estrada entre Montargil e Couço). Assustador!!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 00:05)

Cuidado com o vale do Tejo...Parece previsao do Kuwait.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 00:06)

blade disse:


> Não só o recorde de Portugal está em risco, bem como o recorde europeu de 48,0ºc registado na Grécia. Portugal distraído com o robles, quando já cá estiverem os 40ºc é que se vão lembrar de avisar na tv e vamos comer só notícias disso


Andas distraído, eu já ouvi os avisos hoje na TV. Inclusivamente a conferência de imprensa conjunta da protecção civil, ipma e min. saúde.


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 00:09)

Na minha zona vai ser um calor forte, aqui mesmo com 31º ou 32º costuma ser grande abafo , com 38º nem imagino...


----------



## Tonton (31 Jul 2018 às 00:24)

Man duro disse:


> Isto está mesmo muito mau a previsão a 10 dias...
> 
> Lisboa já tem dois dias 41°C, isto vai ser lindo vai...



E se vires a previsão para o Jardim Botânico, já vai nos 43


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 00:34)

A estação de Mirandela do IPMA voltou hoje a ficar online, mesmo a tempo do evento que aí vem. Se calhar não foi por acaso.


----------



## Tonton (31 Jul 2018 às 00:36)

A mais aterrorizante, continua a ser a de Reguengos, que já vai nos 47!!


----------



## Cesar (31 Jul 2018 às 01:39)

Esperemos que o calor não dure muitos dias em Agosto.


----------



## Cesar (31 Jul 2018 às 01:43)

.


----------



## Stormlover (31 Jul 2018 às 06:28)

Nova saída do Gfs eu nem vou comentá-la alguém emoldure por favor


----------



## PaulusLx (31 Jul 2018 às 07:06)

Stormlover disse:


> Nova saída do Gfs eu nem vou comentá-la alguém emoldure por favor


Ainda não vi


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 08:53)

Começa a impor-se também o Sábado, 43ºC de máxima para aqui(Vila Franca de Xira) tal como na sexta... Vai por um belo caminho vai, acho que estão a menosprezar as mínimas para a zona que é...


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2018 às 09:13)

Grande mancha de +50ºc 







todo o país vai estar acima dos 40ºc excepto alguns locais , se alguma zona passar dos 50ºc vai ser atracção turística como local mais quente da europa


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 09:49)

Aposto que, nos próximos dias (aponto baterias para o sábado), iremos ultrapassar o recorde de temperatura máxima e mínima mais altas jamais registadas em Portugal.
Os 47,4 ºC da Amareleja e os 32,2 ºC de Faro deverão dar lugar a novos valores. Aponto para a região de Coruche, Alcácer do Sal a máxima e para Portalegre a mínima.


----------



## microcris (31 Jul 2018 às 10:13)

Só um pequeno desabafo sem qualquer tipo de contexto e que, se assim entenderem, podem apagar.
Vivemos numa zona (pelo menos em Portugal continental) onde tipicamente existem 4 estações; Inverno, Primavera, Verão e Outono. Em duas destas estações o tempo está "assim assim", numa é suposto estar frio e noutra é suposto estar calor.
Portanto, estamos no Verão e é suposto estar calor, nada de exageros mas, é suposto estar calor.
É um bocado irritante/estranho/desconcertante ver comentários de users que querem que isto esteja constantemente e modo de Primavera/Outono.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2018 às 10:15)

Calor, calor, calor.
Não sabem falar de outra coisa?
Parece que tudo passa pelo calor.
Andam a enganar as pessoas!
Mas alguém acredita que virá tanto calor como falam? Nunca!!!
Não assustem as pessoas, já chega de sensacionalismo.





Foto por mim tirada às 09.30h, bem perto de casa. Com 19,4ºC de momento.
E esperam que eu ACREDITE quando escrevem "ONDA DE CALOR"?!


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2018 às 10:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cuidado com o vale do Tejo...Parece previsao do Kuwait.



O Vale do Tejo, é uma autêntica fornalha. Por experiência própria que já lá vou desde puto, lembro-me que nos locais mais abrigados facilmente se chega perto dos 45ºC+. Zonas como Alvega, Ortiga, Mação e aldeias próximas têm potencial para bater recordes neste evento que se aproxima.


----------



## hurricane (31 Jul 2018 às 10:27)

Neste momento o record oficial batido é de 48C em Atenas em 1977. Será que Portugal irá bater esse record?


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

Nem vejam as saídas dos modelos...

Já sabemos no que isto vai dar, o ecm já segue o gfs.

O vale do Tejo há zonas com potencial para chegar mesmo perto dos 50!

Vai ser uma onda de calor terrível.


----------



## Rui Alex (31 Jul 2018 às 10:34)

Acho que a questão não é "bolas, vai fazer calor". É mais "bolas, vai fazer calor capaz de bater records outra vez". Irá a Amareleja ultrapassar os 50ºC? E isto está a acontecer todos os anos. Pensava que este ia escapar mas afinal. Podem apagar isto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 10:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> ACREDITE quando escrevem "ONDA DE CALOR"?!



@Aristocrata cá também estavam 17 ºC quando vim de Portalegre para Arronches, mas não duvido que o que ai vem vai ser agressivo, brusco e bastante preocupante... Previsões de 5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 40 ºC e a roçarem os 45 ºC, noites com mais de 25 ºC, obrigam a cautelas...


----------



## rokleon (31 Jul 2018 às 10:45)

blade disse:


> Grande mancha de +50ºc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meteograma GFS 0z a dar máxima de 49.8 em Coruche a 4 de agosto


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 10:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Calor, calor, calor.
> Não sabem falar de outra coisa?
> Parece que tudo passa pelo calor.
> Andam a enganar as pessoas!
> ...






aqui também já choveu hoje e está fresco, calor qual calor??? 

Se isto é calor como será frio..


----------



## dvieira (31 Jul 2018 às 10:49)

Quando é que está previsto um novo  briefing da ANPC ?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 10:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aposto que, nos próximos dias (aponto baterias para o sábado), iremos ultrapassar o recorde de temperatura máxima e mínima mais altas jamais registadas em Portugal.
> Os 47,4 ºC da Amareleja e os 32,2 ºC de Faro deverão dar lugar a novos valores. Aponto para a região de Coruche, Alcácer do Sal a máxima e para Portalegre a mínima.



Olha que Mora e Alvega entram nesse lote, aliás o histórico dessas localidades/estações falam por si. Vamos ver.


----------



## dvieira (31 Jul 2018 às 10:53)

Snifa disse:


> aqui também já choveu hoje e está fresco, calor qual calor???
> 
> Se isto é calor como será frio..


Sim nem dá para acreditar que daqui a algumas horas estarão quarentas. Por aqui de manhã também chuviscou.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2018 às 10:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Aristocrata cá também estavam 17 ºC quando vim de Portalegre para Arronches, mas não duvido que o que ai vem vai ser agressivo, brusco e bastante preocupante... Previsões de 5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 40 ºC e a roçarem os 45 ºC, noites com mais de 25 ºC, obrigam a cautelas...



*Acumulei hoje 0,7 mm. Nada mau! Já não rego as plantas nas próximas 2 semanas*.


Há muito sensacionalismo...Isso é certo!
Por um lado é bom, por outro era de aproveitar e alertar quem cuida dos grupos de risco (idosos, crianças e trabalhadores ao ar livre).
No meio de muito sensacionalismo, *note-se: jornalismo!*, perde-se por vezes a mensagem mais importante que é proteger as vidas humanas (e já agora de animais também).

Claramente estava a ser irónico, cabe-me "arrefecer" um bocado o ambiente pré-evento aqui no fórum.
O foco aqui é discutir esta fase interessantíssima que temos pela frente. 
E se não fossemos nós, comunidade amadora, a meteorologia em Portugal estava neste momento "morta".
Essa é que é a realidade! É por isso um orgulho fazer parte deste grupo, deste fórum.
Cada um contribui com o que sabe, com o que pode, aprende, ensina. Muito bom!
---------
Nas cartas vi convergência nos vários modelos com o aproximar do início do mês de agosto.
Por isso cada vez mais é uma certeza a persistência do calor e os valores extremos de temperatura.
O pormenor aqui (porque o* pormaior *é o calor e a sua persistência) é confirmar se teremos recordes em algumas estações nacionais ou recorde europeu.
O "nowcasting" vai ser interessante nesse aspecto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 11:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há muito sensacionalismo...Isso é certo!



Os pasquins têm de vender de qualquer maneira e feitio...



Aristocrata disse:


> E se não fossemos nós, comunidade amadora, a meteorologia em Portugal estava neste momento "morta".
> Essa é que é a realidade! É por isso um orgulho fazer parte deste grupo, deste fórum.
> Cada um contribui com o que sabe, com o que pode, aprende, ensina. Muito bom!



Somos dois


----------



## dahon (31 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Calor, calor, calor.
> Não sabem falar de outra coisa?
> Parece que tudo passa pelo calor.
> Andam a enganar as pessoas!
> ...


A brincar a brincar, mas isto é o que passa pela cabeça de muito boa parte da população. Eu diria que mais do que ironia é uma bela sátira. Há pessoas que para elas falar nisto é estar a "por medo á população". Enfim........ prevenção, o que é isso?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 11:09)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pois é, já não à muita volta a dar! A coisa não está para brincadeiras! É extremo, talvez do mais extremo que já tivemos no nosso país, Vão ser dias de muita exigência e cautelas para todos nós, 6 a 7 dias com  temperaturas acima dos 40ºc em vastas regiões do país  e se no que toca ao risco de incêndio, o atípico mês de Julho pode ser favorável na existência ainda de alguma humidade à superfície , e da matéria combustível não estar ainda muito seca! Mas muito atenção, o risco será máximo na mesma! Em relação ao impacto que poderá ter na saúde de todos nós esta subida abrupta de temperatura poderá ter consequências graves se as precauções necessárias não forem tomadas! Não gosto de alarmismos, e sensacionalismos , mas a situação é realmente preocupante! Por onde quer que se pesquise , não encontro registo de previsões as actuais que temos! Só espero que esteja errado, e daqui por uma semana a montanha tenha parido um rato  Por isso vamos todos ajudar a minimizar os possíveis problemas que possam estar para chegar !
Alertem os vossos, e todos os que possam ajudar, não se exponham ao sol, bebam muita água e por favor não usem o fogo para nada!   Ah,e não se esqueçam! Os animais sofrem com o calor da mesma forma que nós 

*Ondas de calor - Recomendações para a população*
https://www.dgs.pt/saude-ambiental-calor/recomendacoes.aspx


----------



## rmsg (31 Jul 2018 às 11:13)

No Verão e nos episódios de calor constato claramente que o GFS prevê com muito mais precisão e antecipação que os outros modelos, principalmente o ECMWF. Não é raro o GFS prever com uma antecedência de oito/dez dias uma onda de calor que, mais tarde, se efectiva. Os outros modelos apresentam também uma tendência de subida da temperatura, mas as diferenças para menos são notórias. Poder-se-ia pensar que que há um exagero do GFS, mas com o aproximar do evento são todos os outros que se aproximam do GFS e não o contrário.
Vejo neste fórum muito desdém relativamente ao GFS. É certo que algumas vezes há um certo exagero, mas noto que normalmente prevê acertadamente estas ondas de calor. Prefiro o GFS que erra por excesso em 3/4 ºC do que o ECMWF que erra bastante por defeito, por vezes com diferenças de mais de 10 ºC. Notem que falo das previsões a mais de uma semana, porque depois os valores de temperatura previstos tendem a aproximar-se.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2018 às 11:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os pasquins têm de vender de qualquer maneira e feitio...



Neste momento, uma das fontes fidedignas para o sensacionalismo jornalístico no que toca à meteorologia são as páginas do facebook (e um pouco este fórum).
Já proliferam por aí inúmeras páginas com referência à onda de calor, aos valores extremos, à possibilidade de se quebrarem recordes. Muitas de membros ou ex-membros do nosso fórum. Mas que o fazem de forma apaixonada, pueril por vezes.

É precisamente aqui que os jornalistas falham: não tem a sensibilidade de "ler", de intuir, de aprender e de cruzar informação com fontes oficiais. Vulgarmente apenas as transcrevem...
Seria mais lógico que estes jornalistas fossem mais concretos, assinalando o calor que aí vem, mas acima de tudo os cuidados a ter com esta situação: *normalmente os cuidados a ter são relegados para 2º plano*.


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

Gfs não para de ver os 50°C..

Desta vez já vê mais a sul, já não tenho dúvidas de que o que vem aí será calor agressivo.

O ecm já segue as temperaturas do gfs e o gfs segue a duração.

PREVINEM SE DO CALOR!


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 11:26)

O Severe Weather Europe prevê uma onda de calor muito forte com as temperaturas podem chegar aos 51º


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jul 2018 às 12:06)

PedroGPRO disse:


> O Severe Weather Europe prevê uma onda de calor muito forte com as temperaturas podem chegar aos 51º


Se realmente os modelos continuarem a mostrar o que mostram eu apostaria numa temperatura máxima a meio termo entre o GFS e ECM. Um mostra os 50ºC e o outro os 46ºC, não acho impossível que os 48ºC se concretizem. Para bem oxalá o ECM acertasse


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 12:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se realmente os modelos continuarem a mostrar o que mostram eu apostaria numa temperatura máxima a meio termo entre o GFS e ECM. Um mostra os 50ºC e o outro os 46ºC, não acho impossível que os 48ºC se concretizem. Para bem oxalá o ECM acertasse



Infelizmente, normalmente o ecm vê por baixo as temperaturas...

Era bom que acertasse.


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Jul 2018 às 12:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Acumulei hoje 0,7 mm. Nada mau! Já não rego as plantas nas próximas 2 semanas*.



Sabendo-se que a evapotranspiração num dia de verão médio é de 3-4mm, julgo a frase mais correta será "Já não rego as plantas nos próximos 2 dias"...


----------



## lserpa (31 Jul 2018 às 12:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Calor, calor, calor.
> Não sabem falar de outra coisa?
> Parece que tudo passa pelo calor.
> Andam a enganar as pessoas!
> ...



Boa sorte! Por aqui vou-me deliciar com os meus 27°c  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

Os 50.1º do GFS (6z) operacional (1º valor da direita) não têm grande suporte no _ensemble_ (pelo menos no local aleatório que escolhi). Ainda falta um bocadinho.

Está na altura de haver caçadores de temperaturas positivas extremas  Publiquem fotos de termómetros


----------



## lserpa (31 Jul 2018 às 13:03)

PedroGPRO disse:


> O Severe Weather Europe prevê uma onda de calor muito forte com as temperaturas podem chegar aos 51º



51, já deforma caixotes do lixo e similares feitos de plástico! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 13:24)

lserpa disse:


> 51, já deforma caixotes do lixo e similares feitos de plástico!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


concordo


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 13:33)

Orion disse:


> Os 50.1º do GFS (6z) operacional (1º valor da direita) não têm grande suporte no _ensemble_ (pelo menos no local aleatório que escolhi). Ainda falta um bocadinho.
> 
> Está na altura de haver caçadores de temperaturas positivas extremas  Publiquem fotos de termómetros



Com certeza publicarei, tenho aqui perto uma Farmácia cujo termómetro facilmente marca 43/45 graus em dias quentes, nestes dias que se avizinham pode chegar ou até superar os 50ºc, vamos ver


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2018 às 13:40)

Orion disse:


> Os 50.1º do GFS (6z) operacional (1º valor da direita) não têm grande suporte no _ensemble_ (pelo menos no local aleatório que escolhi). Ainda falta um bocadinho.



Os membros do ensemble não têm resolução suficiente para modelar estas temperaturas de forma correta. Neste caso o diagrama de ensembles não serve para nada. Basta ver as mínimas absurdas que prevêem umas horas antes.
Também acho improvável atingirem-se essas temperaturas, mas a verdade é quanto mais nos aproximamos do dia, mais extrema se torna a previsão.


----------



## Hawk (31 Jul 2018 às 13:43)

Não houve grande alteração em relação às temperaturas na última run do GFS, mas parece haver mais vento no interior e algumas zonas litorais em particular no fim-de-semana, o que não é propriamente uma boa notícia.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2018 às 13:51)

Naturalmente previsões na ordem dos 50º são um bocado "outlier", portanto não dá para fazer grandes comparações da performance do modelo em eventos anteriores.

Ainda assim, fui fazer uma comparação, muito grosseiramente pelo motivo atrás referido, e assim fui ver as previsões a 4 dias de distância para 2 eventos recentes: 17 Junho 2017 - (dia dos incêndios) e 13 Julho 2017 (dia dos 46.2º na Amareleja) e a verdade é que a essa distância temporal de 4 dias os valores previstos pelo GFS eram pouco exagerados. No máximo 1º de erro... E andávamos nós na altura a achar que seriam previsões disparatadas.

Mas volto a referir que ao olharmos para 49/50º, estamos a falar de "terreno não explorado", portanto, esta comparação tem pouca validade. Custa-me a crer nesses valores, mas não me surpreenderei nada com uns 47/48º.

Estamos a entrar no período útil de previsão dos modelos de alta resolução, e começam a aparecer cartas para 5ª/6ª com áreas muito extensas (mais de 1/3 do continente) acima dos 44º, o que é avassalador.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 14:09)

David sf disse:


> Os membros do ensemble não têm resolução suficiente para modelar estas temperaturas de forma correta. Neste caso o diagrama de ensembles não serve para nada. Basta ver as mínimas absurdas que prevêem umas horas antes.
> Também acho improvável atingirem-se essas temperaturas, mas a verdade é quanto mais nos aproximamos do dia, mais extrema se torna a previsão.



O local que escolhi foi perto do litoral (onde ocorrerão os tais 50.1º). No 'interior' o _ensemble_ é muito menos díspar e como tal mantém a sua relevância.

O _ensemble_ para a estação da Amareleja, por exemplo  http://images.meteociel.fr/im/5896/table_zbt9.png


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2018 às 14:18)

Ao contrário de outras ondas de calor, com normal gradiente térmico norte/sul na península, nesta teremos um forte gradiente térmico este/oeste, de tal forma que em Espanha será um evento dito normal. O que poderá acontecer, será a formação de alguma baixa a oeste de Portugal, que poderá gerar vento de componente sul. No Algarve o vento será forte de levante. Com tudo isto, o risco de incêndios aumenta, mas por outro lado, espero que o vento tenha um efeito dissipador das temperaturas.

As temperaturas vão atenuar, mas mais por culpa do vento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Segundo o IPMA, Évora com 47 ºC de máxima para sábado ...


----------



## romeupaz (31 Jul 2018 às 14:32)

O que mais me assusta é que a população em geral está descrente no evento devido às temperaturas moderadas que se fazem sentir. Além de que não compreendem a gravidade da situação.

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2018 às 14:44)

romeupaz disse:


> O que mais me assusta é que a população em geral está descrente no evento devido às temperaturas moderadas que se fazem sentir. Além de que não compreendem a gravidade da situação.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



Sim, aqui em Leiria já ouvi comentários de pessoal descrente. Este tempo relativamente fresco que temos tido é enganador do que nos espera...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 14:47)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, aqui em Leiria já ouvi comentários de pessoal descrente. Este tempo relativamente fresco que temos tido enganador do que nos espera...


Não é de admirar, ainda hoje caiu morrinha e esteve fresco... quem diria!


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 16:13)

45ºC para Sábado??? Ipma vai atrás e prevê 44ºC Quanto mais nos aproximamos, mais piora as previsões...
Não sei qual será o máximo para Vila Franca de Xira.


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 16:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois peço que mudem isto para a previsão de Agosto.
> 
> Esta carta a +81h a mostrar *49ºC* é algo mesmo de cortar a respiração. O recorde nacional vai estar por um fio...



O recorde nacional vai ser passado, não se fiem pelo ecm que é um modelo que costuma ver as temperaturas por baixo...

Se o gfs estivesse a exagerar tirava logo na outra saída a seguir, algo que não aconteceu.

Pronto veremos que se vai suceder.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2018 às 16:29)

Alertas vermelhos lançados por causa da temperatura elevada!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2018 às 16:37)

A julgar, pelas respostas de algumas pessoas ás questões dos Jornalistas, penso que este evento está a ser banalizado por muita gente.
Oxalá, que a malta tenha realmente o bom senso de cumprir as recomendações que têm sido feitas pelas entidades competentes, caso contrário vão correr por ai notícias muito desagradáveis.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 16:37)

romeupaz disse:


> O que mais me assusta é que a população em geral está descrente no evento devido às temperaturas moderadas que se fazem sentir. Além de que não compreendem a gravidade da situação.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


Se soubesses o trabalho que me está a dar convencer a minha mãe que terá de beber dois litros de água, pelo menos, por dia...


----------



## charlie17 (31 Jul 2018 às 16:38)

Realmente é preocupante, não gosto muito de ligar a previsões a longo prazo do GFS, mas o que é certo é que, desta vez, foi o modelo que, pelo que parece, tem estado mais 'certo' este tempo todo! Vivo na vila de Coruche e nunca me passou pela cabeça ultrapassar os 45ºC por aqui, pensava sempre que esse tipo de valores só se atingiam no interior alentejano... Gostava de saber qual o recorde de temperatura da estação de Coruche (já ouvi dizer que era 44,6º, mas não tenho mesmo a certeza, alguém sabe?). 
Olhar para estas saídas é realmente um pouco alarmante,  especialmente ver partes do conselho a chegar aos 49ºC no sábado!!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 16:38)

remember disse:


> 45ºC para Sábado??? Ipma vai atrás e prevê 44ºC Quanto mais nos aproximamos, mais piora as previsões...
> Não sei qual será o máximo para Vila Franca de Xira.


Por aqui também baixou, para 34ºC no sábado


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 17:06)

charlie17 disse:


> Realmente é preocupante, não gosto muito de ligar a previsões a longo prazo do GFS, mas o que é certo é que, desta vez, foi o modelo que, pelo que parece, tem estado mais 'certo' este tempo todo! Vivo na vila de Coruche e nunca me passou pela cabeça ultrapassar os 45ºC por aqui, pensava sempre que esse tipo de valores só se atingiam no interior alentejano... Gostava de saber qual o recorde de temperatura da estação de Coruche (já ouvi dizer que era 44,6º, mas não tenho mesmo a certeza, alguém sabe?).
> Olhar para estas saídas é realmente um pouco alarmante,  especialmente ver partes do conselho a chegar aos 49ºC no sábado!!



olá vizinho, vamos sofrer um bocado , eu já ouvi dizer que foi 45.5ºC mas também não tenho a certeza


----------



## charlie17 (31 Jul 2018 às 17:11)

david 6 disse:


> olá vizinho, vamos sofrer um bocado , eu já ouvi dizer que foi 45.5ºC mas também não tenho a certeza


Boas, é verdade! Segundo o site Ventusky, ao correr o GFS para dia 4 de agosto, dava-me 49ºC para a Fajarda! Sábado tem alta probabilidade de ser o dia mais quente do ano para nós... vamos ver...


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 17:15)

charlie17 disse:


> Boas, é verdade! Segundo o site Ventusky, ao correr o GFS para dia 4 de agosto, dava-me 49ºC para a Fajarda! Sábado tem alta probabilidade de ser o dia mais quente do ano para nós... vamos ver...



é mesmo um exagero, estou de certo modo curioso que máxima vou ter, e a estação de Coruche no vale do Sorraia vai aquecer imenso, tenho uma estação vou fazendo o seguimento nestes dias no litoral centro


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jul 2018 às 17:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Se soubesses o trabalho que me está a dar convencer a minha mãe que terá de beber dois litros de água, pelo menos, por dia...



Sim as pessoas ficam desidratadas em menos de nada quando expostas a este tipo de temperaturas, e muitas vezes nem dão por isso, sobretudo se forem idosos e crianças.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jul 2018 às 17:49)

penso que a ser batido assim todos os máximos históricos, só pode ser sinal de que o planeta está mais quente e que este é um ano em que vivemos já em pleno as alterações climáticas.
Há modelos a dar 51ºC para a zona do Vale do Tejo, o que me causa estranheza é o facto de ser aqui na Zona de Santarém que estão a por estas temperaturas.


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 18:02)

Bem ver 50 a 72 h é realmente preocupante, o problema é que a esta distância já não muda muito...


----------



## Leiga (31 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

Boa tarde... isto começa a ser realmente preocupante... http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/update-on-the-extreme-heat-wave-for-iberia-confirmed/


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 18:32)




----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 18:39)

O concurso das apostas devia ser reformulado e simplificado  Estará o GFS certo na previsão dos 50º? 

Revisitando o recorde europeu (48º, Grécia):







Nesse dia esteve bastante fresco em PT. Agora vai ser ao contrário. Portugal torra e fica (relativamente) fresco na Grécia.


----------



## Stormlover (31 Jul 2018 às 18:40)

Sábado deverá ser o dia mais quente e a mínima de sábado para domingo deve ser realmente interessante! Estou deveras preocupado com a situação, os records não vão ser batidos por décimas ... É deveras preocupante e a maioria da comunidade não está a levar isto a sério, porque todas estas temperaturas frescas fazem com que as pessoas descredibilizem este evento!
Os incêndios provavelmente nem serão históricos mas as mortes por influencia do calor sim ! O calor em si não mata mas para quem tem problemas já é deveras preocupante .... especialmente pelo choque criado! Vamos passar de máximas de 30's e 20's para máximas de 40's ou até mesmo próximo dos 50
Tenho muita pena de já não ter uma estação


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 18:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Por aqui também baixou, para 34ºC no sábado



Não tens por ai um quartinho para a malta para os próximos dias João?!  No meio disto tudo, ainda à malta com alguma sorte


----------



## AMFC (31 Jul 2018 às 18:51)

Perante este cenário todos temos que fazer o nosso papel, não há proteção civil que consiga dar resposta a uma população negligente.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2018 às 18:52)

jamestorm disse:


> penso que a ser batido assim todos os máximos históricos, só pode ser sinal de que o planeta está mais quente e que este é um ano em que vivemos já em pleno as alterações climáticas.
> Há modelos a dar 51ºC para a zona do Vale do Tejo, o que me causa estranheza é o facto de ser aqui na Zona de Santarém que estão a por estas temperaturas.


Tal como já referi, com a corrente de leste, o Ribatejo é ainda mais quente que o Alentejo. Tanto que, em Espanha na zona de Sevilha e Córdoba que costumam ser zonas super quentes, a temperatura mais elevada prevista é 42°C, algo banal em situações destas naquela região. Caso o vento estivesse de NW com uma situação idêntica a esta, certamente que os valores previstos para o Vale do Tejo neste momento, estariam no Alentejo e naquela zona. Prova disso foi a onda de calor de julho do ano passado quando o Alentejo teve 45/46°C.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jul 2018 às 19:08)

È provável que venha a bater esse record de temperatura na Europa? Espero que não seja Portugal a ficar com esse lamentável record, que fique lá na Grécia. 



Orion disse:


> O concurso das apostas devia ser reformulado e simplificado  Estará o GFS certo na previsão dos 50º?
> 
> Revisitando o recorde europeu (48º, Grécia):
> 
> ...


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 19:14)

jamestorm disse:


> È provável que venha a bater esse record de temperatura na Europa? Espero que não seja Portugal a ficar com esse lamentável record, que fique lá na Grécia.



É provável que venhamos a bater mesmo o recorde da Europa...

Veremos as próximas saídas dos modelos.

Para já serão dias de esturricar!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 19:23)

> Para os dias 1 e 2 de agosto, prevê-se uma subida acentuada de temperatura, mantendo-se valores muito elevados até final da semana na generalidade do território.
> Assim, os valores da temperatura máxima estarão muito acima dos valores normais para a época, próximos de 40°C, com exceção da costa sul do Algarve, onde serão entre 30 e 35°C. *No interior do Alentejo, Vale do Douro e do Tejo e Beira Baixa, a temperatura máxima deverá atingir valores da ordem dos 45°C, podendo ser alcançados máximos absolutos em vários locais. *
> *Os valores da temperatura mínima têm igualmente tendência para uma subida gradual, atingindo no final da semana valores próximos de 25°C em grande parte do território, aproximando-se dos 30°C em alguns locais do interior Centro e Sul, em especial no Alto Alentejo. *
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jul 2018 às 19:26)

Cópia autêntica do ano de 2016, com um agosto a começar tórrido. E pensava eu que não voltaria a ver o termómetro a chegar aos 40ºC tão cedo.


Impressionante como isto se torna cada vez mais vulgar. Esta zona nunca tinha chegado aos 40º, até que o 7 de agosto de 2016 fulminou o recorde anterior de 2010 (39ºC) com 42,2ºC.


Este ano poderá andar à volta disso outra vez.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 19:32)

Quando é que vai aberto o tópico de seguimento deste evento extraordinário?






Alguém que leve termómetros para a zona dos 51º no GFS


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

poderá o Estado decretar o recolher obrigatório nessa região extensa onde as temperaturas podem saltar os 45ºC.

se não decretar... quem tiver a possibilidade de ir a Alcácer ver os 51ºC... é uma boa experiência.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 19:46)

Agreste disse:


> poderá o Estado decretar o recolher obrigatório nessa região extensa onde as temperaturas podem saltar os 45ºC.


Recolher obrigatório? Estou mesmo a ver o pessoal a respeitar...


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2018 às 19:48)

área 51

Alcácer-Montemor.

Sexta-Sábado-Domingo.... a Amareleja pode ficar em 2º lugar.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 19:50)

A facilidade e insistência com que os modelos estão a colocar temperaturas desta ordem em Portugal é desconcertante  os 45/46ºc  são aceitáveis e até previsíveis em algumas zonas, mas 51ºc ? 

Presumo que não seja uma tarefa nada fácil na dinâmica da atmosfera o criarem-se as condições  tão extremas ao ponto de se atingirem tais valores acima dos 50ºc em Portugal


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Recolher obrigatório? Estou mesmo a ver o pessoal a respeitar...



Se os árabes saem à rua e andam todos tapados, porque não vestirmos à árabe, mas aqui quanto mais calor mais tiramos a roupa, eles é que sabem.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 20:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se os árabes saem à rua e andam todos tapados, porque não vestirmos à árabe, mas aqui quanto mais calor mais tiramos a roupa, eles é que sabem.



Com um calor destes o que se quer é roupas claras (de preferência brancas).

Uma  sugestão de toilette, prática e funcional,  para os dias que se aproximam


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jul 2018 às 20:11)

acho os 50 e 51 pura fantasia...isso nunca foi atingido na Europa.
mas se calhar os 48ªC record da Grécia vai ser batido, esperemos que não...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:19)

jamestorm disse:


> acho os 50 e 51 pura fantasia...isso nunca foi atingido na Europa.
> mas se calhar os 48ªC record da Grécia vai ser batido, esperemos que não...


Tal como o Orion postou hoje no Seguimento Europa, na Alemanha esperam que a temperatura chegue ao máximo histórico de 40,3ºC. Se lá está 40º aqui não vai ser difícil chegar perto dos 50ºC. Eu sei que isto não funciona assim, mas levamos com o calor extremo africano em cheio.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 20:36)

Fiz a tradução (google) da página  para Português:

*Onda de calor extrema chegando a Espanha e Portugal no final desta semana*

Uma onda de calor está chegando a Espanha e Portugal no final desta semana. Grande parte de Portugal, bem como da Espanha central, meridional e ocidental, está a observar máximas diurnas superiores a 40 ° C e localmente potencialmente até a 45 ° C!

O padrão na segunda metade desta semana apoiará um reforço na crista superior de SW para a Europa centro-oeste, portanto, condições estáveis e quentes são esperadas. Como o centro da cordilheira será próximo da Europa ocidental, o fluxo permitirá uma massa de ar extremamente quente para advir e manter sobre a península ibérica.

*



*

850 mb (aproximadamente 1500 m acima do nível do mar), com uma temperatura máxima de 30-31 ° C, o que é muito extremo em qualquer lugar da Europa.

*



*

*



*

Vários modelos estão atingindo temperaturas extremamente altas na tarde de quinta-feira, 2 de agosto até domingo, 5 de agosto - localmente, mesmo acima de 45 ° C, em alguns modelos. A melhor orientação do modelo sugere que o pico da onda de calor será sobre o centro-sul de Portugal e a WSW Espanha na sexta-feira e no sábado.

*Modelo GFS (orientação de 30 de julho):






*
Modelo ARPEGE (30 de julho de orientação):

*










*
Uma das maiores preocupações nestas áreas é a potencial configuração de incêndios florestais perigosos, uma vez que o padrão favorece os ventos de ENE em toda a península ibérica, pelo que a presença de massa de vento muito seca e localmente seca estará presente. Tal ambiente será extremamente favorável para a propagação explosiva de incêndios florestais.

*http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/extreme-heat-wave-coming-to-spain-and-portugal-later-this-week/*


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 20:38)

É muito improvável que os 50-51ºC do GFS se concretizem, muito mesmo, poderá ser um devaneio do modelo nessa zona do país, mas é ainda assim desconcertante ver temperaturas tão altas previstas..


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jul 2018 às 20:38)

Eu vivi 3 anos na Alemanha, sei exactamente o quão quente pode ser ..tal como a Polonia. Pensei até que era mais que 40ºC, que é um sufoco lá devido à humidade 




jamestorm disse:


> È provável que venha a bater esse record de temperatura na Europa? Espero que não seja Portugal a ficar com esse lamentável record, que fique lá na Grécia.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Se os árabes saem à rua e andam todos tapados, porque não vestirmos à árabe, mas aqui quanto mais calor mais tiramos a roupa, eles é que sabem.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Tal como o Orion postou hoje no Seguimento Europa, na Alemanha esperam que a temperatura chegue ao máximo histórico de 40,3ºC. Se lá está 40º aqui não vai ser difícil chegar perto dos 50ºC. Eu sei que isto não funciona assim, mas levamos com o calor extremo africano em cheio.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

se aqui a zona de Coruche chegar aos 50ºC, continuo a achar demais mesmo alguns modelos tentarem dar, eu vou fazer a experiência de  estrelar ovos para a rua


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:48)

david 6 disse:


> se aqui a zona de Coruche chegar aos 50ºC, continuo a achar demais mesmo alguns modelos tentarem dar, eu vou fazer a experiência de  estrelar ovos para a rua



Por acaso já tinha pensado nisso, experiências desse género. 
Umas sardinhas assadas.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 20:54)

david 6 disse:


> se aqui a zona de Coruche chegar aos 50ºC, continuo a achar demais mesmo alguns modelos tentarem dar, eu vou fazer a experiência de  estrelar ovos para a rua



No Dubai fazem isso, quando se atingem os 50ºc ou mais:


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:03)

Ok está tudo maluco, como é que a +75h ainda se vê 50ºC?


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso já tinha pensado nisso, experiências desse género.
> Umas sardinhas assadas.





Snifa disse:


> No Dubai fazem isso, quando se atingem os 50ºc ou mais:



só espero não chegar a fazer essa experiência, era mau sinal


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2018 às 21:04)

david 6 disse:


> se aqui a zona de Coruche chegar aos 50ºC, continuo a achar demais mesmo alguns modelos tentarem dar, eu vou fazer a experiência de  estrelar ovos para a rua


Já tentei fazer com 44°C em Aljustrel e não resultou. Pode ser que contigo resulte.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já tentei fazer com 44°C em Aljustrel e não resultou. Pode ser que contigo resulte.



espero bem que não resulte  era sinal que tinha temperaturas perto dos 50ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2018 às 21:16)

david 6 disse:


> se aqui a zona de Coruche chegar aos 50ºC, continuo a achar demais mesmo alguns modelos tentarem dar, eu vou fazer a experiência de  estrelar ovos para a rua



Parece que em superfícies a 70ºC isso já pode ser possível. Se não der no alcatrão é experimentar numa superfície metálica exposta ao sol. Não será de todo impossível obter, nos próximos dias, valores perto de 70ºC em alguns tipos de superfícies. No verão passado cheguei a medir valores bem cima de 50ºC no alcatrão aqui da rua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:20)

Se usarem um forno solar, resulta.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ok está tudo maluco, como é que a +75h ainda se vê 50ºC?








Está oficialmente aberta a caça aos 50º (que na paralela está a este da operacional) 

Qualquer comparação com árabes ou tuaregs é ainda exagerada. Só quando houver Haboobs no Alentejo é que se pode usar a indumentária, enorme turbante incluído


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 21:44)

O IPMA atualizou o comunicado acerca do tempo muito quente que está a chegar a Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:47)

Este modelos até me deixam de queixo caído.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não tens por ai um quartinho para a malta para os próximos dias João?!  No meio disto tudo, ainda à malta com alguma sorte


Por acaso há quartinho para as visitas cá em casa sim, mas é mesmo um quartinho...  
Não é sorte, ou achas que vivo onde vivo por acaso?  Isto foi escolhido a dedo...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 22:04)

Orion disse:


> Quando é que vai aberto o tópico de seguimento deste evento extraordinário?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anda perto de Azeitão agora... @Ricardo Carvalho parece que és tu o "felizardo"...  Prepara os termómetros


----------



## homem do mar (31 Jul 2018 às 22:05)

Não é por nada mas não acham que a poeirada que vem do norte de África vai impedir que se registem temperaturas extremas em portugal? 
(quando digo extremas digo passar dos 45).


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2018 às 22:08)

O ipma tem previsão na página inicial de 50ºc para Sines!!!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

Até o IPMA está a ficar 

Com que então 50ºc em Sines??












Isto deve ser alerta roxo...  ou preto....

Se Sines chega aos 50ºc, então o interior Alentejano anda pelos 55/60ºc


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 22:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se usarem um forno solar, resulta.


Não precisas de chegar aos 50ºC para isso


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

Só pode ser um bug esses 50ºC em Sines.


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

A Onda de calor vai bater temperaturas historicas .


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 22:18)

Ok, vamos ter calma, os 50ºC em Sines são um bug. Basta ver a discrepância nos dados horários. 

Recomendo o IPMA a verificar a previsão automática o mais rápido possível antes que os media se apercebam.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Anda perto de Azeitão agora... @Ricardo Carvalho parece que és tu o "felizardo"...  Prepara os termómetros


Até assusta! 

IPMA com 50°c nas previsões automáticas,está tudo doido! 

Para a posteridade 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jul 2018 às 22:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Anda perto de Azeitão agora... @Ricardo Carvalho parece que és tu o "felizardo"...  Prepara os termómetros


Querem ver que a minha Netatmo na Quinta do Conde vai andar perto dos 50? Não acredito. Acima dos 42 é provável, mas não espero mais que uns 45°C, o que já é muito violento.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jul 2018 às 22:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ok, vamos ter calma, os 50ºC em Sines são um bug. Basta ver a discrepância nos dados horários.
> 
> Recomendo o IPMA a verificar a previsão automática o mais rápido possível antes que os media se apercebam.


É o pessoal do IPMA a meter-se connosco...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:33)

João Pedro disse:


> É o pessoal do IPMA a meter-se connosco...


E a inversão térmica de
31°c!   Eles querem mesmo ver a malta por aqui em êxtase total

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 22:34)

Só, mais uma achega, o IPMA coloca Sueste no Algarve até ao final da previsão, ou seja, até dia 9 de Agosto. 

@rokleon , ainda chega aos 30ºC a temperatura da água no Algarve. 

Quando, o ar quente ficar instalado e mudar o fluxo de Norte, aí é que o Algarve chega aos 50ºC, enquanto se mantiver o sueste estamos a salvo do calor extremo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Querem ver que a minha Netatmo na Quinta do Conde vai andar perto dos 50? Não acredito. Acima dos 42 é provável, mas não espero mais que uns 45°C, o que já é muito violento.


As previsões andam perto do 45°C para os teus lados vizinho 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 22:43)

Não é bug nenhum , a parte dos horarios abaixo nao coincide as vezes com as temperaturas base que eles metem , ou seja é totalmente relativo .


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 22:46)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Não é bug nenhum , a parte dos horarios abaixo nao coincide as vezes com as temperaturas base que eles metem , ou seja é totalmente relativo .


Claro que é bug. A temperatura não sobe tanto em apenas uma hora, não nos vamos deixar levar pela intensidade do evento... É claríssimo que é suposto estar 40ºC ali, como flutuação intermédia entre as duas horas. A temperatura até chega a descer antes, presumivelmente devido à direção do vento.

A máxima não estar sempre na visão horária só me dá razão, uma subida dessas nunca seria mostrada lá, porque a temperatura média nessa hora seria inferior ao máximo absoluto. É bug óbvio.


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 22:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Claro que é bug. A temperatura não sobe tanto em apenas uma hora, não nos vamos deixar levar pela intensidade do evento... É claríssimo que é suposto estar 40ºC ali, como flutuação intermédia entre as duas horas. A temperatura até chega a descer antes, presumivelmente devido à direção do vento.
> 
> A máxima não estar sempre na visão horária só me dá razão, uma subida dessas nunca seria mostrada lá, porque a temperatura média nessa hora seria inferior ao máximo absoluto. É bug óbvio.


Sim tens razão , mas se reparares pode nao ser bug até porque como tu sabes os mapas mostravam os 50º e o ipma pode ter colocado 50º como forma possivel ou seja , pode chegar aos 50º , mas na proxima atualização pode ser que ja tenham retirado ou entao mantido


----------



## AMFC (31 Jul 2018 às 22:55)

Nessa altura vai-se estar bem em Sagres 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Só, mais uma achega, o IPMA coloca Sueste no Algarve até ao final da previsão, ou seja, até dia 9 de Agosto.
> 
> @rokleon , ainda chega aos 30ºC a temperatura da água no Algarve.
> 
> Quando, o ar quente ficar instalado e mudar o fluxo de Norte, aí é que o Algarve chega aos 50ºC, enquanto se mantiver o sueste estamos a salvo do calor extremo.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Claro que é bug. A temperatura não sobe tanto em apenas uma hora, não nos vamos deixar levar pela intensidade do evento... É claríssimo que é suposto estar 40ºC ali, como flutuação intermédia entre as duas horas. A temperatura até chega a descer antes, presumivelmente devido à direção do vento.
> 
> A máxima não estar sempre na visão horária só me dá razão, uma subida dessas nunca seria mostrada lá, porque a temperatura média nessa hora seria inferior ao máximo absoluto. É bug óbvio.



Para mim bug de certeza, só a hora da actualização diz tudo... saíram à pressa  Então logo Sines


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

O gfs tem agora os 50ºc a 69h de distância vamos ver se acontece mesmo


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2018 às 23:06)

mas que furnalha descontrolada  assim não vai ser difícil encontrar 50ºc em portugal


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2018 às 23:09)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Sim tens razão , mas se reparares pode nao ser bug até porque como tu sabes os mapas mostravam os 50º e o ipma pode ter colocado 50º como forma possivel ou seja , pode chegar aos 50º , mas na proxima atualização pode ser que ja tenham retirado ou entao mantido


Óbvio que é bug.
Sines é onde está a seta. Os 50°C estão mais acima como podes ver:


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 23:12)

blade disse:


> mas que furnalha descontrolada  assim não vai ser difícil encontrar 50ºc em portugal



Pois nalgumas localidades, começam a por o pior dia como Sábado ao contrário do dia inicial que seria Quinta-feira, para aqui continua a ser 45ºC  Estamos bem lixados.


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 23:16)

*Perigo extremo de Incêndio em Portugal ,* u*ma onda de calor extremamente perigosa está se desenvolvendo em toda a península ibérica e será um pico a partir de Quinta Feira.*
Uma preocupação adicional será um forte perigo de incêndio devido à combinação de um calor muito alto, massa de ar extremamente seca e condições de vento.~


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 23:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Óbvio que é bug.
> Sines é onde está a seta. Os 50°C estão mais acima como podes ver:


O IPMA atualizou ás 21h01 , atualizou novamente as 22h01 e ainda continua com os 50º em Sines, ainda achas que é bug ? Pode ser muito bem bug e eles corrigirem mais tarde mas até lá é 50º para Sines.

EDIT : Possivelmente é um bug numérico , deve ser corrigido mais tarde pelo IPMA .


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2018 às 23:31)

PedroGPRO disse:


> O IPMA atualizou ás 21h01 , atualizou novamente as 22h01 e ainda continua com os 50º em Sines, ainda achas que é bug ? Pode ser muito bem bug e eles corrigirem mais tarde mas até lá é 50º para Sines.
> 
> EDIT : Possivelmente é um bug numérico , deve ser corrigido mais tarde pelo IPMA .



É bug, não é bug, é bug, não é bug...

Um bocadinho de calma já agora, antes de postar não?


----------



## PedroGPRO (31 Jul 2018 às 23:33)

vitamos disse:


> É bug, não é bug, é bug, não é bug...
> 
> Um bocadinho de calma já agora, antes de postar não?


Foi por isso que editei o post em vez de estar a postar novamente , nao postei 50 vezes a dizer é bug ,nao é bug, é bug


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2018 às 23:36)

A situacao é muito séria.

50°C é calor perigoso.

Ha que beber muita agua e ficar em casa. Ou ainda melhor: abandonar o interior centro e sul por uns dias e ir de emergencia uns dias para Lisboa (ou Sintra/ Peniche) ou uma zona mais fresca. Especialmente os mais velhos, doentes e criancas. Nao estou a brincar. Sugiro mesmo isto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2018 às 23:38)

Se de facto se quebrar o recorde nacional de Amareleja e por alguma coisa do destino chegarmos aos 50ºC (que acho praticamente impossível), acho que vou começar a pensar emigrar para a Islândia


----------



## Marco pires (31 Jul 2018 às 23:40)

é o wishcasting, a loucura desenfreada por querer que de facto se chegue a esse valor, acho que se retirassem 1/4 do calor alguns iriam entrar em depressão.
há quem esteja mesmo a rezar para que não haja qualquer retirada de calor, é mais que evidente embora ninguém afirme isso por não ser politicamente correcto, enfim


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2018 às 23:50)

Muita atencao!

Com 45 ou 50°C, a wet bulb temperature é um factor a prestar muita atencao!

Se a humidade relativa for de 35-45℅ ou mais, a combinacao é fatal para a maioria dos seres humanos, mesmo saudaveis, se expostos durante algum tempo (Wet bulb temperature de 32-34°C, que é o limite de sobrevivencia humana!) 

Hipertermia ocorre pois a pessoa nao dissipa o calor atraves do suor. É fatal se nao é revertida.

A nao ser que a pessoa permaneca dentro de água...


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

pois... gfs agora para Coruche, pois.... RIP me








edit: tão altas que são até me esqueci de meter domingo por ser mais baixa  45.5ºC domingo também


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

Qual Sharm El Sheikh, qual quê, S.Torpes é que é 
Talvez seja pela proximidade com  a central termoelétrica , o IPMA pode estar a levar isso em consideração 

Vá, claro que são bug,s malta, não brinquemos mais com coisas sérias!





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2018 às 00:59)

Que euforia que para aqui vai! 

Estarei em Santo Estêvão (Benavente) no fim de semana, espero sinceramente que os mais de 45ºC não se verifiquem...


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 08:40)

Claro que era bug... 
Previsão corrigida!


----------



## Leiga (1 Ago 2018 às 09:42)

Será que a volta a Portugal vai realizar-se mesmo nestes dias???
Prólogo hoje em Setúbal e amanhã começa a sério, passando pelo Alentejo...


----------



## Microburst (1 Ago 2018 às 10:11)

O engraçado é que se para Sines o IPMA já corrigiu a temperatura máxima para 40ºC, amanhã para a zona entre São Torpes e a Praia de Morgável onde me encontro continuam a insistir nos 50ºC. 

A propósito de previsões, é impressão minha ou, para já, a previsão mensal do IPMA está a sair completamente furada?


----------



## Eclipse (1 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

ipma segue com 44º para Lisboa no sábado


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia a todos! Com a chegada da onda de calor histórica ao nosso país acautelem-se e que corra tudo bem convosco!


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 10:25)

Pois, tá complicado Jardim Botânico, Loures, Vila Franca de Xira, Alenquer tudo com 45ºC para sábado, pior só mesmo a Azambuja com 46ºC... Lisboa, não deveria ter alerta vermelho para este dia?
Se não estou em erro tivemos alerta vermelho com 42ºC previstos para Lisboa, penso que há dois anos


----------



## romeupaz (1 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

Estou de férias no Algarve - Tavira. Estação offline. 31°C 10h30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 10:57)

remember disse:


> Pois, tá complicado Jardim Botânico, Loures, Vila Franca de Xira, Alenquer tudo com 45ºC para sábado, pior só mesmo a Azambuja com 46ºC... Lisboa, não deveria ter alerta vermelho para este dia?
> Se não estou em erro tivemos alerta vermelho com 42ºC previstos para Lisboa, penso que há dois anos



O problema dos avisos do IPMA é estarem divididos por distritos. No caso dos distritos com litoral, a temperatura na costa é influenciada pelo mar e pode estar dentro dos parâmetros do aviso Laranja, mas uns kms para o interior, o calor é suficiente para o Aviso Vermelho.
Dando um exemplo bem claro: sair de Peniche com 20/23 ºC,  à entrada a A15 estarem perto de 35 ºC e em Asseiceira perto dos 40 ºC. Já tive essa experiência uma vez e, neste evento, irá acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 11:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O problema dos avisos do IPMA é estarem divididos por distritos. No caso dos distritos com litoral, a temperatura na costa é influenciada pelo mar e pode estar dentro dos parâmetros do aviso Laranja, mas uns kms para o interior, o calor é suficiente para o Aviso Vermelho.
> Dando um exemplo bem claro: sair de Peniche com 20/23 ºC,  à entrada a A15 estarem perto de 35 ºC e em Asseiceira perto dos 40 ºC. Já tive essa experiência uma vez e, neste evento, irá acontecer o mesmo.



Exatamente - este é um problema geral de Portugal - As coisas são vistas quase todas do Ponto de Vista (miúpe) de LISBOA ( o resto é pouco importante )


----------



## blade (1 Ago 2018 às 11:11)

Abram um tópico para este evento inacreditável


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 11:12)

srr disse:


> Exatamente - este é um problema geral de Portugal - As coisas são vistas quase todas do Ponto de Vista (miúpe) de LISBOA ( o resto é pouco importante )



É uma regra geral usada por quem não tem conhecimento de causa do "Portugal Real". Não é por ter mapas, cartografia, modelos e programas especializados que, numa cómoda cadeira perto de uma elegante secretária com um bom computador e com o AC a bombar nos 19 ºC, os "pseudo"entendidos conseguem dar o melhor dos seus conhecimentos académico. Se nunca saírem do escritório, nunca irão conseguir "adivinhar" a mudança do tempo com a simples alteração do quadrante do vento ou com aqueles lindos cirrus que qualquer pastor identifica


----------



## Stormlover (1 Ago 2018 às 11:23)

Ipma tem 44 para lisboa no sábado ...


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

O GFS continua a confundir* Coruche* com o_ Death Valley_, realmente assustador!... 

Run das 6h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

Nem mais  eu já saí de Valongo com 35°c e cheguei à praia de Matosinhos com 22°c....

10km para o interior e vamos ter temperaturas onde se justifica o aviso vermelho





Dias Miguel disse:


> O problema dos avisos do IPMA é estarem divididos por distritos. No caso dos distritos com litoral, a temperatura na costa é influenciada pelo mar e pode estar dentro dos parâmetros do aviso Laranja, mas uns kms para o interior, o calor é suficiente para o Aviso Vermelho.
> Dando um exemplo bem claro: sair de Peniche com 20/23 ºC,  à entrada a A15 estarem perto de 35 ºC e em Asseiceira perto dos 40 ºC. Já tive essa experiência uma vez e, neste evento, irá acontecer o mesmo.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

44ºC para Lisboa no Sabado!! vamos assar e penso q será o record de temperatura se assim se confirmar!


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nem mais eu já saí de Valongo com 35°c e cheguei à praia de Matosinhos com 22°c....



Já vivi também essa experiência nas praias de Ofir e da Póvoa, obrigando a regressar a Vila Nova de Famalicão e optar pela piscina com temperaturas dessa escala de valores...


----------



## Hawk (1 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nem mais  eu já saí de Valongo com 35°c e cheguei à praia de Matosinhos com 22°c....
> 
> 10km para o interior e vamos ter temperaturas onde se justifica o aviso vermelho
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk




Nem é preciso 10 km. Há um par de anos saí da A28 (em Lavra) com 29ºC para um magnífico dia de praia e quando cheguei à praia de Lavra estavam 19ºC e forte nortada. Estamos a falar de menos de 2 km´s lineares.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Hawk disse:


> Nem é preciso 10 km. Há um par de anos saí da A28 (em Lavra) com 29ºC para um magnífico dia de praia e quando cheguei à praia de Lavra estavam 19ºC e forte nortada. Estamos a falar de menos de 2 km´s lineares.



Completamente, neste momento na zona alta de Sesimbra sigo com 27.2ºc, se for até a praia do Meco com o vento fraco de NW que está, não estarão mais de 20ºc. 21ºc Mas é normal , influência do litoral é isso mesmo! Anormal seria se não fosse assim!  Entretanto Portalegre já se vai destacando no mapa


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

OMG gfs a dar 49.7ºC para sábado Coruche, onde isto vai parar, à meia noite tinha 49.0


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 12:54)

Ora então cá fica o esclarecimento do IPMA acerca da temperatura de 50ºC prevista para Sines, ontem.
_________
*Esclarecimento sobre a previsão de temperatura na página de internet e APP do IPMA para o início de agosto de 2018*

Na sequência do atual episódio de temperaturas elevadas previstas para o início de agosto, efetua-se o seguinte esclarecimento.

O método estatístico aplicado aos resultados dos modelos numéricos deu origem a previsões, disponibilizadas no dia 31 de julho, de temperatura máxima do ar sobrestimadas na região entre Melides e Vila Nova de Milfontes, em particular em Sines, onde o valor previsto foi de 50°C para o dia 2 de agosto e 46°C para dia 3 de agosto.

Esta situação foi identificada, tendo sido efetuada a sua correção nos locais visualizados na página principal de internet do IPMA, devendo esperar-se valores na ordem de 40 a 42°C na referida região nos dias 2 e 3 de agosto de 2018.

É ainda de referir, que esta situação decorre do episódio excecional de temperatura acima dos valores normais previstos para o início do mês de agosto, após um longo período de temperaturas abaixo do normal para a época do ano, consistindo numa variação muito acentuada da temperatura do ar.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

Setúbal e Lisboa também já tem aviso vermelho a partir das 11H de amanhã 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

Esclarecimento da previsão de 50 graus em Sines:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...oticias/textos/escl_temp_elevadas_agosto.html


----------



## romeupaz (1 Ago 2018 às 13:50)

Pergunta talvez ignorante.
Há algum tipo de imagem de satélite onde se possa observar o avanço da massa de ar?

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas eles comem o quê?



Elásticos!!! 
É realmente triste fazer notícia do calor e ignorar as consequências, sensacionalismo em estado puro. 
Eu sei de umas barracas de chapa de zinco de um vizinho onde devem estar uns 50 ºC. Se alguém tiver o número desses jornalistas, eu dou-lhe essa maravilhosa dica. Decerto que, depois de 5 minutos em directo e menos 4 kgs, terão vontade de ir para o estúdio com AC bem fresquinho...


----------



## AMFC (1 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

Incrível o repentino aumento da temperatura por aqui, é só o inicio de um período terrível


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

Nunca vi o IPMA a dizer tempo muito quente na descritiva.


----------



## Microburst (1 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

Em São Torpes ao meio dia a temperatura rondava já os 30 graus, agora estão 34ºC e de facto é impressionante a sensação da entrada da massa de ar quente conjugada com a rotação do vento para o quadrante Leste. 

Amanhã já reporto de Cacilhas.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Ago 2018 às 14:53)

confesso que detesto calor..estes dias vao ser bem chatos...espero que passe rápido


----------



## AMFC (1 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

O meu maior receio são os incêndios, por muita força de combate que exista não estou a ver como vamos passar por estas condições terríveis sem fogos generalizados de grande dimensão.


----------



## Cinza (1 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

jamestorm disse:


> confesso que detesto calor..estes dias vao ser bem chatos...espero que passe rápido



És tu e eu que detesto calor (ainda por cima tirei o dente do siso ontem e estou a antibiótico), vá que ao menos por aqui tenho uma brisa que não deixa sentir tanto calor e hoje a temperatura ainda se vai aguentar, agora amanhã já vai ser chato e no sábado o IPMA dá 39ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

romeupaz disse:


> Pergunta talvez ignorante.
> Há algum tipo de imagem de satélite onde se possa observar o avanço da massa de ar?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

Se as temperaturas não ultrapassarem os 46/47º no continente, qual dos modelos fica melhor na figura? O IFS/ECM que foi acumulando calor gradualmente ou o GFS que foi recorrentemente mostrando >50º para depois reduzi-lo com a aproximação do evento?

Se a primavera chuvosa ocorreu para compensar o longo e penoso período de seca que se verificou, em que enquadramento fica este evento? É a compensação da compensação (primavera chuvosa) ou no próximo inverno vai haver uma mega onda de frio?


----------



## blade (1 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/...egar-aos-55º-em-2050/vi-BBLlVW9?ocid=SK216DHP


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2018 às 16:33)

blade disse:


> https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/portugal/temperaturas-podem-chegar-aos-55º-em-2050/vi-BBLlVW9?ocid=SK216DHP



E porque não 60ºC...


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

blade disse:


> https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/portugal/temperaturas-podem-chegar-aos-55º-em-2050/vi-BBLlVW9?ocid=SK216DHP


Eis que até os 50 já são banalizados. 50 não chega, 55 é a nova sensação


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

blade disse:


> https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/portugal/temperaturas-podem-chegar-aos-55º-em-2050/vi-BBLlVW9?ocid=SK216DHP


Não entendo a vossa admiração. É o fruto do aquecimento global...


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

Temperatura máxima absoluta no planeta:

56,7 °C (134 °F) Vale da Morte, Califórnia, Estados Unidos 10 de julho de 1913[1]


----------



## marcoacmaia (1 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

AMFC disse:


> O meu maior receio são os incêndios, por muita força de combate que exista não estou a ver como vamos passar por estas condições terríveis sem fogos generalizados de grande dimensão.



Mesmo assim, dadas as circunstâncias de termos tido uma época de chuvas mais longa pode ter alguma atenuação nessa situação. Porque não temos as condições do ano passado, temos a única condição meteorológica, juntando a pouca disponibilidade de combustíveis finos, e mesmo até zonas florestais em área históricas (que o ano passado arderam) a nível de incêndios, existe pouca possibilidade de uma progressão rápida de frentes. Mas isto é apenas uma opinião pessoal.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

Os valores máximos registados mais recentemente e de forma minimamente fiável, no Vale da Morte (USA), andam perto de 54ºC. esse valor de 1913 é considerado como bastante duvidoso.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

@luismeteo3 Para tal acontecer a temperatura média do nosso país teria de subir demasiado. Em 30 anos duvido que suba assim tanto.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 17:11)

Malta, sou o unico que na rádio do carro está apanhar estações de outros paises , mais exatamente de espanha ? 
Será propagação troposférica por causa das altas temperaturas ?


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Ago 2018 às 17:11)

Só agora me apercebi do concurso das temperaturas 
Vamos ver se a estação de Leiria não vos prega uma partida.
Desde 2011 que quando há algo de significativo para registar entra em colapso.
Todos os recordes registados por mim relativos a temperatura não tenho dados para comparar....
Sorte e a ver se alguém mexeu em algo para que este problema tenha sido solucionado.


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Malta, sou o unico que na rádio do carro está apanhar estações de outros paises , mais exatamente de espanha ?
> Será propagação troposférica por causa das altas temperaturas ?


Depende do sitio onde você estiver atualmente... se estiver no interior do país, é normal essa situação acontecer


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 17:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> @luismeteo3 Para tal acontecer a temperatura média do nosso país teria de subir demasiado. Em 30 anos duvido que suba assim tanto.


Eu já não me admiro de nada, só sei que a temp tem subido mais que o esperado, temp máximas batidas constantemente e os efeitos têm sido impressionantes.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

RStorm disse:


> Depende do sitio onde você estiver atualmente... se estiver no interior do país, é normal essa situação acontecer


Por acaso estou no Litoral Norte , mas reiniciei o rádio e já não está apanhar emissores de Espanha , que estranho mas ok !


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

Atualização dos Modelos , calor e mais calor .


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

Será desta que nos tornamos campeões europeus nas temperaturas?

Já estou a ver o Presidente Marcelo a tirar selfies..


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Será desta que nos tornamos campeões europeus nas temperaturas?
> 
> Já estou a ver o Presidente Marcelo a tirar selfies..



E não só, estou a imaginar o Marcelo a ser devidamente cumprimentado pelos Árabes, por em Portugal se terem atingido temperaturas dignas das Arábias..

Conversas do tipo: bem vindo ao clube dos mais quentes ( 50º C ) Sr Marcelo..


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

Hoje na vizinha Espanha, a máxima até ao momento está nos 43,6ºC (Montoro,Cordoba)
Por cá provavelmente terminámos o dia perto dos 42ºC(Alvega?)
Impressionante em qualquer situação, principalmente tendo em conta que isto é o começo do evento...


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Atualização do Meteociel , calor e mais calor .



'Atualização' e publicas a saída mais antiga do dia?


----------



## Zorros (1 Ago 2018 às 18:18)

Será que alguma vez o IPMA, na sua previsão descritiva, anunciou "tempo excepcionalmente quente" ?


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 18:23)

Orion disse:


> 'Atualização' e publicas a saída mais antiga do dia?


Enganei me no link da imagem , vou corrigir , obrigado pelo reparo .


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Zorros disse:


> Será que alguma vez o IPMA, na sua previsão descritiva, anunciou "tempo excepcionalmente quente" ?



Não me recordo de ter visto esta expressão usada pelo antigo IM  ou pelo actual IPMA...

Normalmente colocavam apenas tempo quente, continuação de tempo quente...

Previsão para 5ª feira, 2.agosto.2018

RESUMO:

*Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.*

Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas
e no Algarve, e rodando para noroeste no litoral a norte de Sines
durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em
alguns locais do litoral Centro.
Subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, sendo temporariamente
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, rodando temporariamente
para noroeste durante a tarde.
Subida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

_Atualizado a 1 de agosto de 2018 às 17:12 UTC_


----------



## dvieira (1 Ago 2018 às 18:38)

È impressão minha ou nesta última saída do 12 prevê-se a continuação do tempo quente para além da segunda feira da próxima semana. È claro não tão extremo como este próximos dias mas mesmo assim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

Eu como ciclista amador, acho que seria uma boa ideia, o adiamento da prova para a próxima semana, tendo em conta, os alertas que já estão em vigor, não deve ser tarefa fácil percorrer tantos quilómetros, com temperaturas acima de 40ºC.


----------



## Msilva (1 Ago 2018 às 19:03)




----------



## MikeCT (1 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Por acaso estou no Litoral Norte , mas reiniciei o rádio e já não está apanhar emissores de Espanha , que estranho mas ok !



 É propagação ES (esporádica), que está aberta em freq de VHF. Bastante comum entre entre Junho e Setembro. Normalmente os períodos em que acorre são no max de 2h


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

Novo comunicado do IPMA !


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

Throwback à descritiva do IPMA em 1 de Agosto de 2003.






https://web.archive.org/web/20030801075541/http://www.meteo.pt:80/prevconth.html


----------



## Pek (1 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje na vizinha Espanha, a máxima até ao momento está nos *43,6ºC* (Montoro,Cordoba)
> Por cá provavelmente terminámos o dia perto dos 42ºC(Alvega?)
> Impressionante em qualquer situação, principalmente tendo em conta que isto é o começo do evento...



44,2 ºC agora . Não, falando sério, infelizmente essa estação está atualmente descalibrada (como já aconteceu em 2013) e marca valores acima do real:





Autor: Colareis. Fonte: Tiempo.com

É uma pena, porque a automática de Montoro era uma das estações "estrela" nestas situações.

Mais informação:
https://foro.tiempo.com/zcomo-veis-...-cordoba-t141932.0.html;msg3555725#msg3555725
https://foro.tiempo.com/puntos-de-calor-2018-t148753.0.html;msg3555053#msg3555053


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

Depois comparo isto com os próximos dias


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2018 às 19:47)

Que perigo! Calor intenso e possivel trovoada seca para 6ª feira, segundo o IPMA 

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.agosto.2018*
_Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu geralmente limpo, aumentando_

_temporariamente de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior durante_

_a tarde, com* possibilidade de ocasionalmente haver trovoada.*_

_Vento em geral fraco (até 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante leste,_

_rodando temporariamente para o quadrante oeste durante a tarde,_

_soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sueste no Algarve_

_até ao fim da manhã._

_Atualizado a 1 de agosto de 2018 às 16:49 UTC_


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

2 notas que me parecem importantes:

1-No telejornal (RTP) a pivot (contrariando a própria reportagem que entrou a seguir), explicou detalhadamente a diferença que nós próprios aqui no fórum infelizmente nem sempre realçamos: a diferença entre AVISOS e ALERTAS. O IPMA lança AVISOS: este será vermelho em 11 distritos (para já). A proteção civil lançou e irá manter ALERTA laranja em todo o país e vai passar a vermelho apenas em Beja e Faro. Os avisos e alertas são diferentes. Os avisos não obrigam ao desencadear de ações. Os alertas tem consequências no terreno. Um alerta laranja não tem qualquer grau de ligeireza face a um aviso vermelho, representa uma reação em que apenas uma vertente é o aviso vermelho do IPMA.

2- Face ao que foi dito quero crer que o alerta vermelho de Faro e Beja (que representa um grau máximo de prontidão) não descure riscos que entendo pessoalmente serem muito elevados no resto do país, mesmo em zonas mais litorais.


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

Na run das 12z de hoje o GFS previu, com 3 horas de antecedência, 43,2ºC em Coruche, às 15h (UTC), 16h em Portugal continental. Segundo o site do IPMA o ECMWF previa para essa mesma hora nesse mesmo local, 39ºC. A temperatura registada foi de 37,7ºC. Acho que isto diz tudo sobre a "previsão" delirante de 50ºC do GFS para os próximos dias...


----------



## Marco pires (1 Ago 2018 às 20:42)

Acho engraçado é haver quem ainda acredite que algum local do país vai atingir os 50 graus ou até um pouco mais.
Mas não tenho dúvidas que muitos até gostariam, apenas porque gostam de situações extremas, o mesmo se aplica a quem tanto enseia por tornados e outros fenómenos extremos que colocam em risco a vida de muita gente.
Sinceramente há coisas que são uma tristeza......


----------



## marcoacmaia (1 Ago 2018 às 20:43)

David sf disse:


> Na run das 12z de hoje o GFS previu, com 3 horas de antecedência, 43,2ºC em Coruche, às 15h (UTC), 16h em Portugal continental. Segundo o site do IPMA o ECMWF previa para essa mesma hora nesse mesmo local, 39ºC. A temperatura registada foi de 37,7ºC. Acho que isto diz tudo sobre a "previsão" delirante de 50ºC do GFS para os próximos dias...



Ora aí está! É um modelo matemático processado por uma máquina, é obviamente falível.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2018 às 20:54)

Marco pires disse:


> Acho engraçado é haver quem ainda acredite que algum local do país vai atingir os 50 graus ou até um pouco mais.
> Mas não tenho dúvidas que muitos até gostariam, apenas porque gostam de situações extremas, o mesmo se aplica a quem tanto enseia por tornados e outros fenómenos extremos que colocam em risco a vida de muita gente.
> Sinceramente há coisas que são uma tristeza......


A trovoada é um fenómeno que pode ser bastante extremo e achas que é por desejá-la que sou um louco que deseja que os raios matem dezenas, ou que a chuva provoque inundações que causem muitos prejuízos?
O desejo por fenómenos mais extremos é perfeitamente normal. Se não os houvessem este fórum não seria tão interessante, por exemplo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

O Alerta Vermelho lançado pela Protecção Civil faz todo o sentido para o distrito de Faro e Beja. Ora, amanhã, principalmente o distrito de Faro vai ter *10 concelhos com risco máximo de incêndio*, 1 concelho com risco muito elevado de incêndio e 5 concelhos com risco elevado de incêndio.

Não esquecer, o vento moderado a forte de SE/E, previsto para amanhã, que pode tornar a Serra de Monchique um verdadeiro barril de pólvora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 21:06)

David sf disse:


> Na run das 12z de hoje o GFS previu, com 3 horas de antecedência, 43,2ºC em Coruche, às 15h (UTC), 16h em Portugal continental. Segundo o site do IPMA o ECMWF previa para essa mesma hora nesse mesmo local, 39ºC. A temperatura registada foi de 37,7ºC. Acho que isto diz tudo sobre a "previsão" delirante de 50ºC do GFS para os próximos dias...


Lá está, o GFS teve sempre a panca pelo Sado e pelo Ribatejo, nunca sei se pode confiar...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Falei hoje com um amigo que fez  Geofísica na minha faculdade e diz que é impossível se chegar aos 50ªC nesta vaga de calor...que não acredita minimamente nesses números avançados pelos modelos, recordes podem ser quebrados mas não chegaremos a esse valor. Fiquei mais descansado.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

Tialgoco, obvio que uma trovoada intensa com bastante instabilidade pode ser um fenómeno extremo, mas referia-me mais a situações com alto potencial de destruição e/ou que possam causar um elevado numero de vitimas.
ninguém duvida que temperaturas na ordem dos 50º podem infelizmente causar muitas mortes directa e indirectamente.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

> Las olas de calor son habituales en nuestros veranos. «De hecho, de los últimos 43 veranos, en tan solo 11 no se ha registrado ninguna ola de calor, número que se reduce a tres en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI», afirma Rubén del Campo.
> 
> Las proyecciones climáticas advierten de que en el futuro las olas de calor podrían ser más extremas y frecuentes en el sur de Europa, aunque es difícil poder afirmar con certeza que un único evento haya sido debido al cambio climático de origen antropogénico. Una vez finalizado el episodio ha de analizarse minuciosamente y realizar estudios de atribución que permitan obtener una respuesta probabilista. Así, según concluyeron científicos de _World Weather Attribution_, una alianza internacional cuyo objetivo es realizar estudios de atribución al cambio climático, la ola de calor que afectó a España y Portugal en junio de 2017 fue 10 veces más probable como consecuencia del cambio climático inducido por la actividad humana.


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Alerta Vermelho lançado pela Protecção Civil faz todo o sentido para o distrito de Faro e Beja. Ora, amanhã, principalmente o distrito de Faro vai ter *10 concelhos com risco máximo de incêndio*, 1 concelho com risco muito elevado de incêndio e 5 concelhos com risco elevado de incêndio.
> 
> Não esquecer, o vento moderado a forte de SE/E, previsto para amanhã, que pode tornar a Serra de Monchique um verdadeiro barril de pólvora.


Não por favor 
A serra de Monchique não !
Eu adoro aquilo...é bela, formosa, o ex libris do Algarve !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE19
Marvão com 36 a esta hora  , não será demasiado?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Alerta Vermelho lançado pela Protecção Civil faz todo o sentido para o distrito de Faro e Beja. Ora, amanhã, principalmente o distrito de Faro vai ter *10 concelhos com risco máximo de incêndio*, 1 concelho com risco muito elevado de incêndio e 5 concelhos com risco elevado de incêndio.
> 
> Não esquecer, o vento moderado a forte de SE/E, previsto para amanhã, que pode tornar a Serra de Monchique um verdadeiro barril de pólvora.


Alerta lançado a fazer todo sentido, não menosprezando qualquer zona do país, o Algarve amanhã vai ter bem vincado os três 30! Se surgirem ignicões , e o ataque inicial não for bem sucedido, poderemos ter incêndio/s  para vários dias! A serra de Monchique tem sido uma tentação grande este Verão para os menos ocupados,  com coisas importantes na vida!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Uma das fotos que circula pelo facebook, segundo consta em 1944.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma das fotos que circula pelo facebook, segundo consta em 1944.



Fonte

Tendo em conta a altura que é, há que interpretar a seguinte imagem com algumas reservas. Ainda assim, fica como curiosidade:


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

homem do mar disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE19
> Marvão com 36 a esta hora  , não será demasiado?


a estação está sem sinal...


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 23:11)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Por acaso estou no Litoral Norte , mas reiniciei o rádio e já não está apanhar emissores de Espanha , que estranho mas ok !



Perfeitamente normal nesta época do ano e noutras, claro está que as condições do clima poderão ajudar nessa propagação.
Não tem nada de anormal, já cheguei a captar rádios de Itália e Marrocos, isto em Lisboa. Tv's por enquanto só Marrocos e Espanha. Para o caso de te suscitar interesse:
http://www.dxinfocentre.com/tropo_eur.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 23:17)

Fica a dica, quem me dera a mim, ter muitas árvores de grande porte em redor de casa, como tílias, sobreiros, azinheiras, carvalhos...
Com este dias de calor, toda a gente procura uma sombra, para estacionar o carro, para descansar, mas poucas pessoas se lembram de plantar árvores.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

remember disse:


> Perfeitamente normal nesta época do ano e noutras, claro está que as condições do clima poderão ajudar nessa propagação.
> Não tem nada de anormal, já cheguei a captar rádios de Itália e Marrocos, isto em Lisboa. Tv's por enquanto só Marrocos e Espanha. Para o caso de te suscitar interesse:
> http://www.dxinfocentre.com/tropo_eur.html


Fiquei surpreendido mas agora já percebi , obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo !


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Fiquei surpreendido mas agora já percebi , obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo !


Ora essa, através desses mapas e identificando as cores consegues ter uma percepção dos sinais que poderás receber. Atenção que já cheguei a ter sinal da TDT ES em Lisboa até em dias de frio e até em dias de trovoada, tudo depende da propagação do sinal.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Ago 2018 às 23:59)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Por acaso estou no Litoral Norte , mas reiniciei o rádio e já não está apanhar emissores de Espanha , que estranho mas ok !



É propagação ES (esporádica), que está aberta em freq de VHF. Bastante comum entre entre Junho e Setembro. Normalmente os períodos em que acorre são no max de 2h


remember disse:


> Ora essa, através desses mapas e identificando as cores consegues ter uma percepção do sinais que poderás receber. Atenção que já cheguei a ter sinal da TDT ES em Lisboa até em dias de frio e até em dias de trovoada, tudo depende da propagação do sinal.



 E não só. Nesse mapa é para previsões de propagação Troposferica,(TR) que é norte/sul (Espanha, Canarias, Norte de Africa e UK)
A propagação para Itália como falas é propagação Esporádica (ES), não há previsão possível,e é, como o nome indica, esporádica


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica a dica, quem me dera a mim, ter muitas árvores de grande porte em redor de casa, como tílias, sobreiros, azinheiras, carvalhos...
> Com este dias de calor, toda a gente procura uma sombra, para estacionar o carro, para descansar, mas poucas pessoas se lembram de plantar árvores.



Ninguém se lembra de plantar árvores nestes dias porque toda a gente sabe que, com o calor intenso e a humidade relativa baixa, elas iam para o céu das árvores em 5 minutos.

 Mas que painel mais tolo. Até uma criança da primária sabe que as árvores se plantam nos dias frescos do outono à primavera, conforme a variedade.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 00:04)

Esses mapas são possíveis de alterar no site, eu dei esse, porque é o que nos abrange! Se fores onde diz "select region" podes escolher outras zonas do planeta.


MikeCT disse:


> É propagação ES (esporádica), que está aberta em freq de VHF. Bastante comum entre entre Junho e Setembro. Normalmente os períodos em que acorre são no max de 2h
> 
> 
> E não só. Nesse mapa é para previsões de propagação Troposferica,(TR) que é norte/sul (Espanha, Canarias, Norte de Africa e UK)
> A propagação para Itália como falas é propagação Esporádica (ES), não há previsão possível,e é, como o nome indica, esporádica



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

*Ultima Hora : Governo declara "situação de alerta" no país até dia 6 devido ao calor*

O Governo decidiu hoje declarar “situação de alerta” para o período entre 02 e 06 de agosto, devido à previsão de calor extremo e agravamento do risco de incêndio florestal, anunciou o Ministério da Administração Interna, em comunicado.

“Face às previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias, que apontam para um significativo agravamento do risco de incêndio florestal, o Governo, através do Ministro da Administração Interna assinou, esta quarta-feira, o Despacho que determina a Declaração da Situação de Alerta para o período compreendido entre os dias 02 e 06 de agosto, para a globalidade do território continental”, afirma.


----------



## romeupaz (2 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

De férias no Algarve 9h48 e já estão 33°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 11:36)

Análise da Weather Underground sobre o calor na Península.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ninguém se lembra de plantar árvores nestes dias porque toda a gente sabe que, com o calor intenso e a humidade relativa baixa, elas iam para o céu das árvores em 5 minutos.
> 
> Mas que painel mais tolo. Até uma criança da primária sabe que as árvores se plantam nos dias frescos do outono à primavera, conforme a variedade.



Niguém disse para plantar árvores neste dias, as árvores planta-se no outono/inverno, para ao longo dos anos podermos desfrutar das suas sombras.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

> Kebnekaise, a popular tourist destination located in Sweden's far north, has two main peaks—a southern one covered by a glacier and a northern one free of ice.
> 
> Rosqvist said the southern peak has lost four metres (13 feet) of snow between July 2 and July 31.
> 
> ...



*Arctic heat melts away Sweden's highest peak*


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Está um ventinho maravilhoso em frente à praia.



Envia algum para cá... 
Boas férias


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

É uma dor de alma ver as Webcams das praias: com perto de 40º em muitas, em plena hora perigosa, e apesar dos avisos, é gente e gente ao sol e, então, crianças, mais que muitas !!!


----------



## Thomar (2 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

Tonton disse:


> É uma dor de alma ver as Webcams das praias: com perto de 40º em muitas, em plena hora perigosa, e apesar dos avisos, é gente e gente ao sol e, então, crianças, mais que muitas !!!


Tens toda a razão. Passei férias muitos anos na ilha de Tavira, já não vou lá desde 2009, e na altura fazia-me muita impressão, pessoas a chegar à praia com crianças e bebés a partir das 12H, que era quando eu fugia do sol e calor...


----------



## JPAG (2 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Boas. 
Qual é a fiabilidade das estacoes Wunderground Casal do Grilo, junto ao Entroncamento, e Vale de santarem? A 1a está a marcar 45° e a 2a 43° a esta hora.. sera possível ou será uma má instalação da estacao? As estações ali a volta já marcam todas 40° para cima


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi isso que provocou a catástrofe na serra de são Mamede em 2003. Eram totalmente dispensáveis as trovoadas.


Sim, trovoadas secas acompanhadas de rajadas muito fortes, mas os modelos globais prevêem precipitação, veremos. Até agora nem tem havido muitas ocorrências, mas não digo nada.


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

JPAG disse:


> Boas.
> Qual é a fiabilidade das estacoes Wunderground Casal do Grilo, junto ao Entroncamento, e Vale de santarem? A 1a está a marcar 45° e a 2a 43° a esta hora.. sera possível ou será uma má instalação da estacao? As estações ali a volta já marcam todas 40° para cima



Eu uso a que está mais abaixo dessa no Casal do Grupo, Entroncamento. Que regista agora 40°


----------



## Cluster (2 Ago 2018 às 13:54)

Até às 13 a previsão horária está bem acima da realidade em Lisboa. Davam 38/37 para essa hora e ficou-se nos 33. Agora estão a dar 47 para sábado! (Jardim Botãnico, suponho que seja onde a estação Geofísico se encontra), não dá mesmo para acreditar.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Os modelos no litoral continuam muito confusos. Penso que o erro é menor no interior.


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Eu uso a que está mais abaixo dessa no Casal do Grupo, Entroncamento. Que regista agora 40°



Parece que essa "Casal do Grilo", @JPAG está com os valores certos. A outra que usava mais nao.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Envia algum para cá...
> Boas férias



Obrigada! Nem lhe chamaria férias. Uns dias (poucos) de fuga. Depois há coisas para fazer. A ver se consigo tirar mais uns dias mais lá para a frente.
Depois de almoço não sei se a brisa se mantém em frente à praia mas basta deixar de ver o mar que fica bem quente!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Como assim, *precipitação* em pleno dia de calor??






Está bem, a previsão apontava para possibilidade de trovoadas, ainda assim, por aqui, em Corroios (Seixal) está um dia um pouco empoeirado, nada de chuva por aqui!


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Como assim, *precipitação* em pleno dia de calor??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na larga maioria, esses ecos do radar são virgas, geradas essencialmente por causa do calor e das poeiras em suspensão. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virga


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

Só para terem a noção que o GFS tem andado a sonhar: 
Temperatura prevista para as 15h, run 6z:




Realidade às 15h:




O ECM é que se tem "comportado" melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> @luismeteo3 Para tal acontecer a temperatura média do nosso país teria de subir demasiado. Em 30 anos duvido que suba assim tanto.


Eu já não me admiro de nada, só sei que a temp tem subido mais que o esperado, temp máximas batidas constantemente e os efeitos têm sido impressionantes.


Tiagolco disse:


> Só para terem uma noção do quão falível tem sido o GFS:
> Temperatura prevista para as 15h, run 6z:
> 
> 
> ...


Olá! Então achas que não se vão quebrar recordes absolutos? Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Então achas que não se vão quebrar recordes absolutos? Obrigado


Eventualmente algumas estações vão bater recordes, vamos ver. Sábado parece promissor, isto olhando para o ECM.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

Vai, e já está a haver, uma inibição da subida da temperatura devido à poeira, em comparação às previsões dos modelos. Pessoalmente duvido que sequer cheguemos aos 47.4ºC da Amareleja.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 16:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vai, e já está a haver, uma inibição da subida da temperatura devido à poeira, em comparação às previsões dos modelos. Pessoalmente duvido que sequer cheguemos aos 47.4ºC da Amareleja.


Penso que se subestimou a poeira. Aliada à convecção possível nos próximos dias não vejo condições para muitos recordes.


----------



## Cluster (2 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Vale o que vale mas a tal estação no entroncamento do Grilo tinha um recorde de 47.3 (desde de 2014) atingido em Agosto de 2016 e há uns minutos começou a disparar  e saiu dos 45 e está já nos 48.9


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

3 estações do IPMA nos 43.8ºC às 15 UTC: Alvega, Mora e Amareleja.


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Ali em Setúbal/Alentejo o RADAR a registar chuva confundida com uma grande densidade de poeiras, certamente. Já deve ter sido feito um reparo do género cá no forum... Pois nenhum pluviómetro ipma registou nada hoje.


> These two images show what can be presently achieved to clean up radar data. The output on the left is made with the raw returns and it is difficult to spot the real weather. Since rain and snow clouds are usually moving, one can use the Doppler velocities to eliminate a good part of the clutter (ground echoes, reflections from buildings seen as urban spikes, anomalous propagation). The image on the right has been filtered using this property.
> 
> However, not all non-meteorological targets remain still (birds, insects, dust). Others, like the bright band, depend on the structure of the precipitation. Polarization offers a direct typing of the echoes which could be used to filter more false data or produce separate images for specialized purposes. This recent development is expected to improve the quality of radar products.


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_radar#Solutions_for_now_and_the_future


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

16 UTC:

43.9ºC Coruche
43.3ºC Portalegre/Cidade (RUEMA)
42.5ºC Rio Maior
42.4ºC Beja

Deve haver outra atualização mais perto das 18h com o resto das estações.


----------



## Pek (2 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

Alvega 44,6 ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

Alvega sempre na linha da frente, parece que fiz bem em adiar a minha ida a Portugal por 3 semanas


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Dia aquém das expectativas por aqui tmb....


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

Relativamente às previsões do GFS os valores estão um pouco aquém das expectativas.
Deverá subir uns 2 graus até sábado, pelo que os recordes, a ser batidos, serão batidos por uma margem mínima. Mas as próximas atualizações poderão ser decisivas no que a isto diz respeito...


----------



## Cluster (2 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

Hoje é possível ter passado os 45 nas estações que temos, acredito que se calhar possa ter sido 46 em alguns sítios não monitorizados.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Ago 2018 às 18:05)

Bem disse o meu amigo da faculdade de ciências que era impossível se subir a mais que 47 neste evento. Esperemos que esteja certo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 18:11)

Bem, 47 já é severo o suficiente...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

O que era bom, era nem se baterem recordes sequer.
Estou algo preocupado para amanhã e sábado, haverão condições para trovoadas secas e downbursts, condições ideais para a propagação de incêndios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 18:27)

SIC Noticias:

Algumas temperaturas já bateram recordes:

Castelo branco 42.2

Anadia 43,8

 temperatura mais elevada registada hoje:

Alvega 45,2º


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 18:27)

Dadas as previsões já não digo nada, grande parte do pais com temperaturas já hoje bem acima dos 40ºC e dizem que o pior é sábado!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Ao sol é fácil atingirem-se esses valores...


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Cluster disse:


> Vale o que vale mas a tal estação no entroncamento do Grilo tinha um recorde de 47.3 (desde de 2014) atingido em Agosto de 2016 e há uns minutos começou a disparar  e saiu dos 45 e está já nos 48.9



https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IENTRONC2#history 

Esta regista 43.1º, que foi a temperatura mais alta de hoje. Não sei até que ponto a outra estação (Casal do Grilo) também no Entroncamento e muito perto desta esteja a registar valores correctos.

Por agora vai nos 39.2º


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

chegada de nuvens a acelerar a descida em Serpa  39,1ºC quando Moura, Beja, e Amareleja estão ainda perto dos 41ºC


----------



## blade (2 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

muitos a duvidarem do gfs mas as temperaturas até passaram do ponto mais quente 45ºc 
gfs de hoje 





gfs de sábado


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ao sol é fácil atingirem-se esses valores...


----------



## Stinger (2 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

Falaram em 48 Mirandela será? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (2 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Poeiras vistas de Altura - Algarve
direção oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Um morto em Espanha com esta vaga de calor.

Esperemos que não haja nenhuma coruja durante a noite a fazer porcaria pelo interior


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2018 às 20:37)

Stinger disse:


> Falaram em 48 Mirandela será?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


 hoje não passou dos 42 e mesmo para sábado acho difícil que chegue a esse valor.


----------



## Msilva (2 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

AJJ disse:


> Um morto em Espanha com esta vaga de calor.
> 
> Esperemos que não haja nenhuma coruja durante a noite a fazer porcaria pelo interior



A mortalidade continua estável.
http://evm.min-saude.pt


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:28)

Estive a regar das 19h30 até ás 21h e nunca tinha sentido tanto calor. Para o fim até comecei a ficar mal disposto...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


>





Tiagolco disse:


> Ao sol é fácil atingirem-se esses valores...



Completamente irreais esses valores, como é óbvio  Também tenho as minhas estações ao sol, como é suposto... e não tenho valores inflacionados


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Completamente irreais esses valores, como é óbvio  Também tenho as minhas estações ao sol, como é suposto... e não tenho valores inflacionados



Sim, eu quando vi o valor de 52ºC, vi claramente que o valor não era real, e ainda bem para nós todos, como é óbvio, e ainda pra mais quando se trata de termómetros de farmácias ainda por cima.


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 22:32)

rokleon disse:


> Ali em Setúbal/Alentejo o RADAR a registar chuva confundida com uma grande densidade de poeiras, certamente. Já deve ter sido feito um reparo do género cá no forum... Pois nenhum pluviómetro ipma registou nada hoje.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_radar#Solutions_for_now_and_the_future


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-agosto-2018.9794/pagina-10#post-684285 Não sabia...


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

48C previstos pelo IPMA sábado em Reguengos de Monsaraz ( a minha terrinha).
 Nestas alturas temos que ser duros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Uma dúvida tem-me assolado estes dias a alma: o wunderground, mais concretamente a página wundermap (https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/) não me tem carregado o mapa no browser Chrome.
Mais alguém tem esta (má) experiência?

Já tentei o IExplorer mas o mapa tem má qualidade e carrega muito lentamente e com falhas.
Já eliminei os cookies, já reiniciei os browsers, está tudo actualizado.

Aquilo parece um pouco à deriva...


----------



## Marco pires (2 Ago 2018 às 22:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma dúvida tem-me assolado estes dias a alma: o wunderground, mais concretamente a página wundermap (https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/) não me tem carregado o mapa no browser Chrome.
> Mais alguém tem esta (má) experiência?
> 
> Já tentei o IExplorer mas o mapa tem má qualidade e carrega muito lentamente e com falhas.
> ...



tenta o safari


----------



## Super Trovoada (2 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Interessante comparar os valores de temperatura desta notícia com os que estamos a viver agora
https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/em-...mesmo-chafariz-que-os-lisboetas--9669501.html


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2018 às 00:11)

Marco pires disse:


> tenta o safari


Obrigado.
Tentei o Safari mas o problema mantêm-se.
Actualizei o JAVA mas nada...
Nesta página: https://www.wunderground.com/fullscreenweather já consigo ver as estações todas, bem como o mapa habitual. Apenas tenho de reduzir o mapa para ir até à península Ibérica. O problema é que não guarda as nossas opções (local e valores em sistema métrico) e temos sempre se os escolher.
Já enviei sugestões para o serviço de wunderground, de apoio às páginas das estações e nada. Não há resposta, não há mudança. Este serviço está uma lástima...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 00:28)

Parece que afinal houve mesmo  algum comunicado do IPMA enviado aos media com os máximos de ontem, e 8 estações com máximos absolutos:
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/calor-oito-locais-registaram-maximos-historicos-hoje



> *Hoje foram registados máximos históricos nas estações de Castelo Branco (42,2 graus celsius), Odemira (41,9), Nelas (41,3), Anadia (43,8), Coruche (44,9), Setúbal (42,6), Alvalade (43,8) e Zambujeira do Mar (41,1).*
> 
> Num dia em que as temperaturas foram superiores a 30 graus em praticamente todo o território (exceções para estações no litoral oeste), o* maior valor da temperatura do ar às 17:00 foi registado em Alvega (distrito de Santarém), com 45,2 graus.*
> 
> *Segundo um comunicado do IPMA, além de Alvega, foram registados valores da temperatura iguais ou superiores a 44 graus em Coruche (44,9), Amareleja (44,7), Tomar (44,4), Mora (44,4), Reguengos (44,4), Santarém (44,1) e Pegões (44).*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 00:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma dúvida tem-me assolado estes dias a alma: o wunderground, mais concretamente a página wundermap (https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/) não me tem carregado o mapa no browser Chrome.
> Mais alguém tem esta (má) experiência?
> 
> Já tentei o IExplorer mas o mapa tem má qualidade e carrega muito lentamente e com falhas.
> ...


Não uso o chrome, mas testei agora e abre normalmente. Como tb estás a ter problema no IE se calhar o problema não são os browsers.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 03:34)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.agosto.2018

RESUMO:
Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu geralmente limpo, aumentando
temporariamente de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior durante
a tarde com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco predominando do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no Algarve, até meio da
manhã, rodando para o quadrante oeste durante a tarde.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de rajadas de vento forte
(até 60km/h) com direção variável,
durante a tarde, em especial nas regiões do interior.*

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, soprando temporariamente
de noroeste durante a tarde.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Tempo excepcionalmente quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, rodando temporariamente
para noroeste durante a tarde.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 2 metros, tornando-se
inferiores a 1 metro a partir da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

_Atualizado a 3 de agosto de 2018 às 2:1 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/index.jsp


---------------------------------
Provavelmente associados às possíveis trovoadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 08:16)

A previsão descritiva do IPMA para hoje, é no mínimo assustadora! O sol nasceu alaranjado, mais parecia um poente! e muita poeira no ar!









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 09:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A previsão descritiva do IPMA para hoje, é no mínimo assustadora! O sol nasceu alaranjado, mais parecia um poente! e muita poeira no ar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apocalipticamente belas!  Até consigo sentir a tostinha...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 09:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.



Isso é que é dispensável...


----------



## romeupaz (3 Ago 2018 às 09:54)

De férias em Tavira. 
Às 9h50 33°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Até as ovelhas ficam "doidas", por uma sombra, nem que estajam bem apertadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até as ovelhas ficam "doidas", por uma sombra, nem que estajam bem apertadas.



Com estas temperaturas, esses pobres animais sem árvores, têm de arranjar alternativas. Nós também o fazemos, pois sempre que tenho de ir à rua, procuro caminhar onde há sombra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 12:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Apocalipticamente belas!  Até consigo sentir a tostinha...



Lembrei.me exactamente disso quando as tirei! Olhei e pensei, tem tanto de belo , como de assustador! O cenário para o dia de hoje, e seguintes são de facto de meter respeito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Com estas temperaturas, esses pobres animais sem árvores, têm de arranjar alternativas. Nós também o fazemos, pois sempre que tenho de ir à rua, procuro caminhar onde há sombra.



Claro, e apesar de a diferença em termos de temperatura não se notar praticamente a diferença, mas só pelo simples facto de não levarmos com o sol direnctamente em cima já uma boa ajuda, e os animais pensam o mesmo do que nós.


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já se foram os 47ºC de Évora e Serpa para amanhã
> este evento está a ficar abaixo das expectativas aqui



Nunca estás satisfeito...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até as ovelhas ficam "doidas", por uma sombra, nem que estajam bem apertadas.


Oh...  Tadinhas. Uma imagem bem ilustrativa em como os animais também sofrem com estas altas temperaturas... para as eólicas neste caso


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca estás satisfeito...


Então, o termómetro não chegou aos 50ºC, é normal que não esteja...


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até as ovelhas ficam "doidas", por uma sombra, nem que estajam bem apertadas.



os animais também sofrem muito com este calor, o meu gato ontem quando vinha da rua até vinha de boca aberta, quando entrou todo acelerado para dentro de casa deitou-se logo no chão fresco e ficou lá por um bom tempo, outro exemplo ele durante a noite dorme sempre na "caminha" dele, hoje teve sempre no chão, agora está lá fora feito tonto a fazer não sei o que  quando aparecer vem de boca aberta de novo parece estou eu a adivinhar


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 12:49)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca estás satisfeito...



Ele só ficaria* totalmente* satisfeito se Serpa batesse o record europeu de temperatura máxima!


----------



## hurricane (3 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

Thomar disse:


> Ele só ficaria* totalmente* satisfeito se Serpa batesse o record europeu de temperatura máxima!


 Entao tinha o seu interesse se realmente fosse batido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

*Organização da Volta pede aos bombeiros para "regar" os ciclistas*

*



*

Sexta-feira promete ser um dia quente. Com o pelotão a passar pelo Alentejo, ainda por cima na etapa mais longa da Volta a Portugal, o calor vai acrescer dificuldades a uma tirada muito dura.

Ciente de que o calor vai ser um adversário dos ciclistas na segunda etapa da 80.ª Volta a Portugal em bicicleta, a organização solicitou ajuda aos bombeiros.

Na tirada, que liga Beja a Évora, com partida prevista para as 12.30 horas, a organização pede aos bombeiros que despejem água sobre o pelotão, para refrescar os ciclistas durante os 203 quilómetros da tirada.

https://www.jn.pt/desporto/interior...s-9674193.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

"2 Agosto de 2003
Era um sábado, o calor sufocava. 
A floresta no concelho da Chamusca ardeu praticamente toda. As chamas entraram por Alpiarça, só parando para os lados do Casalinho. Nesse dia, de sol intenso, por estas bandas o sol desapareceu. O dia foi tenebrosamente cinzento (em todos os sentidos).
Imagens captadas na freguesia de Vale de Cavalos e em Alpiarça."





Na altura, tinha 10 anos, e ainda me lembro bem desta situação bastante grave que assolou parte do distrito de Santarém.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:46)

Thomar disse:


> Ele só ficaria* totalmente* satisfeito se Serpa batesse o record europeu de temperatura máxima!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca estás satisfeito...


Há uns tempos era porque não se atingiam os 40°c e logo em Maio, normal no Alentejo, algo que eu desconhecia.
Agora o problema é só porque estão previstos 45°c e não 47°c, ao que parece, é uma diferença abismal...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esperemos que não haja problemas de maior com os ciclistas.





João Pedro disse:


> A culpa não é só da organização



Impunha-se a antecipação para as 9h, pois assim permitia chegar mais cedo. Sair ao meio dia é de loucos...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

Thomar disse:


> Ele só ficaria* totalmente* satisfeito se Serpa batesse o record europeu de temperatura máxima!


Ainda ficaria mais satisfeito, se Serpa batesse o record mundial de temperatura máxima!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

david 6 disse:


> os animais também sofrem muito com este calor, o meu gato ontem quando vinha da rua até vinha de boca aberta, quando entrou todo acelerado para dentro de casa deitou-se logo no chão fresco e ficou lá por um bom tempo, outro exemplo ele durante a noite dorme sempre na "caminha" dele, hoje teve sempre no chão, agora está lá fora feito tonto a fazer não sei o que  quando aparecer vem de boca aberta de novo parece estou eu a adivinhar


O meu cão também sofre muito com o calor, nos últimos dias tem andado sempre com a língua de fora a transpirar.
Tem sempre água fresca e sombra para suportar isto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu percebo o lado das pessoas não quererem ficar em casa com um tempo destes pois preferem ir refrescar-se na piscina, praia fluvial



Off-Topic: Também entendo, desde que haja condições para isso. Dou-te um exemplo: eu, nestes dias, nunca iria meter os pés na Piscina de Esperança. Sem sombras e virada a poente com dois muros com mais de 3 metros a Sul e a Este, é um autêntico "forno solar"...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca estás satisfeito...


Ele não é o MeteoAlentejo que andava por aqui há uns anos? O tipo de posts é o mesmo


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Impunha-se a antecipação para as 9h, pois assim permitia chegar mais cedo. Sair ao meio dia é de loucos...


E agora bora lá gastar litros e litros de água preciosa para regar os ciclistas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

João Pedro disse:


> E agora bora lá gastar litros e litros de água preciosa para regar os ciclistas...



E se houver incêndios, ficam a molhar os corredores??? Basta uma palavra para resumir tudo: incompetência.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E se houver incêndios, ficam a molhar os corredores??? Basta uma palavra para resumir tudo: incompetência.


Não quero acreditar que ficassem caso isso acontecesse. Enfim, pelo menos entre Beja e Évora não haverá incêndios hoje...


----------



## blade (3 Ago 2018 às 14:48)

recorde na estação das penhas douradas?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

O aviso de trovoada foi atualizado. Não sei há quanto tempo no entanto, talvez já tenha sido de manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E se houver incêndios, ficam a molhar os corredores??? Basta uma palavra para resumir tudo: incompetência.


Mais um exemplo de como se liga pouco aos Alertas, Avisos ou lá o que seja. Eu vou à rua, e não se pode lá estar, nem sei como eles aguentam andar de bicicleta numa região que certamente em grande parte já ultrapassa os 43ºC. E até Terça-feira, vão fazer a prova com temperaturas sempre acima dos 40ºC.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

Ontem 13 UTC vs hoje 13 UTC






Um pouco pequeno o gif


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> O aviso de trovoada foi atualizado. Não sei há quanto tempo no entanto, talvez já tenha sido de manhã.


Isto é se vier ocorrer trovoadas, para já ainda não se começou a formar nuvens de evolução, possivelmente o aviso será um tiro no pé pelo ipma.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Cesar disse:


> Isto é se vier ocorrer trovoadas, para já ainda não se começou a formar nuvens de evolução, possivelmente o aviso será um tiro no pé pelo ipma.


O modelo da AEMET mostra alguma instabilidade mas só lá mais para o final da tarde. http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/harmonie_arome?opc2=pybal&opc3=pr
Tal como está escrito a probabilidade é baixa, e as poeiras vão impedir também a formação de células com mais facilidade. É apenas para prevenir por causa dos incêndios porque caso apareça alguma, é muito perigoso. Oxalá que não apareça mesmo nada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Vou sublinhar o valor da Praia da Rainha: *39,5ºC* de máxima. Nunca tinha visto tal valor, alguém se lembra dos máximos?


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

joralentejano disse:


> O modelo da AEMET mostra alguma instabilidade mas só lá mais para o final da tarde. http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/harmonie_arome?opc2=pybal&opc3=pr
> Tal como está escrito a probabilidade é baixa, e as poeiras vão impedir também a formação de células com mais facilidade. É apenas para prevenir por causa dos incêndios porque caso apareça alguma, é muito perigoso. Oxalá que não apareça mesmo nada!


Final da tarde a instabilidade dá mais espectáculo de se ver os trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

Cesar disse:


> Isto é se vier ocorrer trovoadas, para já ainda não se começou a formar nuvens de evolução, possivelmente o aviso será um tiro no pé pelo ipma.


Um aviso que já de si diz "baixa probabilidade" não é nenhum tiro no pé. Há a possibilidade de trovoadas secas, que têm um nível de perigosidade maior do que o normal. Se não ocorrerem, melhor, se ocorrerem, há avisos.


----------



## Stormlover (3 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

Acho que nunca esteve tão quente na Caparica .......


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se hei-de colocar aqui neste tópico, por que está na transição do Litoral Centro para o Sul, mas a estação de Pegões do IPMA registava o valor mais alto da rede IPMA com *+43,5ºC* ás 14UTC!


Pegões, Elvas e Coruche estão onfire. Mais a norte, Viseu e Pinhão, estão a dar cartas... No caso de Pinhão está quase na temperatura de 41,6 ºC da minha aposta


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

Sabe se para a semana vamos ter nova depressão que possa provocar trovoadas, li no Besteawhter será possivel?


----------



## AJJ (3 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

> Fogo em Monchique destrói casa e obriga a evacuar aldeia Incêndio mobiliza nove meios aéreos e mais de 200 operacionais.
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...cao-e-mobiliza-9-meios-aereos?ref=HP_Destaque



População já foi retirada.

Cmtv em directo


----------



## Hawk (3 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

Pelo satélite começa a aparecer qualquer coisa no interior... O potencial está lá, nada de errado no aviso do IPMA.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

criz0r disse:


> E para o ano, com as Legislativas à porta é que vai ser a valer.



Nada tem a ver com política. O dinheiro e a ganância é que impera nesta problemática dos incêndios. Pena que, ao atearem um fogo, não fiquem lá à espera para ver se a combustão é boa ou não. Era o último que ateavam...


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O dinheiro e a ganância



Gostava de acreditar nisso. É uma gota de água comparando com outro tipo de negócios.
Já são muitos anos disto.. lol.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Como detesto ter razão...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

SIC Notícias avança:

*C. Branco, Odemira, Anadia, Coruche e Mora com novos recordes absolutos de temperatura*, de ontem dia 2.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 17:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> SIC Notícias avança:
> 
> *C. Branco, Odemira, Anadia, Coruche e Mora com novos recordes absolutos de temperatura*, de ontem dia 2.


 
Essa notícia já tem barbas, dá uma vista de olhos na pagina 300 deste tópico.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

Resumo da Europa (p. >222)  https://www.ametsoc.net/sotc2017/Ch07_RegionalClimates.pdf


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:17)

Boas.
Estamos com temperaturas iguais ás de Abu Dhabi 
https://www.bbc.com/weather/0/292968


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

E então? Alguém experienciou ou está a experienciar os 50º?


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 19:22)

Hoje foi um dia mais "sujo", principalmente no interior:




(Imagens de ontem e de hoje).


----------



## Hawk (3 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

Orion disse:


> E então? Alguém experienciou ou está a experienciar os 50º?



Seria interessante sobrepôr esse mapa num mapa de localidades e temperaturas do IPMA ou outras estações, fazer as devidas interpolações e extrapolações, e calcular os erros em cada um dos pontos. Boa sorte Orion!


----------



## rokleon (3 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

Vi agora na Sic, um meteorologista do ipma: *Foram batidos hoje recordes de temperatura em 1/3 das estações do país!!! *Maior parte foram máximos de 75 anos dessas estações. Alcácer do Sal com a maior temperatura máxima registada: 45,9
Muitas mínimas também deverão bater recordes, um caso que assinalaram foi Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Reportagem em inteiro: https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-03-Vem-ai-as-noites-mais-quentes-do-ano

Máximo foi de 45,9ºC em Alcácer.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 22:29)

*Calor. Temperaturas estiveram hoje acima de 40 graus em quase dois terços do país*
_3 ago 2018 22:09_
_MadreMedia / Lusa_

As temperaturas estavam às 19:00 de hoje acima dos 40 graus celsius em 60% das 96 estações de medição em Portugal continental, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, que indica novos máximos históricos em 16 locais.

Estes dados representam mais dez estações acima dos 40 graus em relação a quinta-feira, referiu o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), em comunicado.

“Nos dias 02 e 03 de agosto [até às 19:00] foram excedidos os recordes da temperatura máxima para o mês de agosto em cerca de 20% e 45% das estações, respetivamente”, de acordo com o comunicado, que destaca o aumento dos valores em 15% das estações em relação a quinta-feira.

Em duas estações foram registadas hoje temperaturas acima dos 45 graus: Alcácer do Sal (45,9) e Reguengos (45,5) e em Alvalade, Alvega, Pegões, Setúbal, Portel, Mértola, Neves Corvo, Évora, Coruche e Zebreira atingiram mais de 44.

Segundo os dados deste comunicado, em dezasseis estações foram batidos hoje recordes históricos desde que há medições.
Castelo Branco (43,5 graus), Odemira (41,9), Nelas (41,9). Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (40,8), Pegões (44,6), Setúbal (44,6) e Lisboa/Tapada (40,9) atingiram hoje os seus máximos históricos, que já tinham sido, por sua vez, ultrapassados na quinta-feira.
Alcácer do Sal (45,9 graus), Bragança (39,7), Montalegre (36,8), Mirandela (43,5), Alvalade (43,8), Vila Real (39,6), Lisboa/Gago Coutinho (42), Guarda (37) e Covilhã (42,4) atingiram hoje igualmente os seus máximos, que, em todos os casos, vigoravam desde agosto de 2003.

“Até dia 06 de agosto a temperatura máxima do ar, em grande parte do território continental, irá registar valores da ordem de 40°C, sendo que até dia 04, o período mais crítico, em vários locais do Alentejo, vales dos rios Douro e Tejo e na Beira Baixa a temperatura máxima poderá atingir 45°C e, num ou outro local, ultrapassar este valor”, indica o comunicado.

Também os valores das temperaturas mínimas serão elevados, 25 graus em grande parte do território, aproximando-se de 30 em alguns locais do interior Centro e Sul, em especial no Alto Alentejo.

“Esta situação meteorológica poderá ser comparável à situação de agosto de 2003 em Portugal Continental. Na onda de calor de 2003 registaram-se valores muito elevados da temperatura mínima e da temperatura máxima, fixando-se um novo máximo absoluto relativo à temperatura máxima, de 47,3°C, na Amareleja no dia 01 de agosto de 2003”, observa o IPMA.

O comunicado esclarece que a partir de domingo, a temperatura deverá começar a descer ligeiramente nas regiões do litoral Sul e nos dias seguintes no restante território, mantendo-se ainda assim valores entre os 30 e os 35 graus até dia 10.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Ago 2018 às 00:28)

Índice de rajadas superiores a 100 km/h, localmente, na zona do Alentejo, para hoje (4 de Agosto), ao fim da tarde. Provável fenómeno extremo?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 00:32)

Espero que não aconteça, quase que seria uma cópia de 2003. Trovoadas com rajadas muito fortes e muito calor.


----------



## AMFC (4 Ago 2018 às 07:12)

Isto é um evento histórico mesmo, varias estações com temperaturas a subir durante a madrugada 
Sagres que raramente passa dos 28 de máxima no verão tem a esta hora uns impressionantes  31.1
Varias estações com temperaturas actuais superiores a 30
Com estes valores vamos ter um dia arrasador.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 08:25)

Esta manhã recebi um sms da Proteção Civil a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio rural nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Évora, Portalegre e Setúbal.
Mais alguém recebeu?


----------



## jonekko (4 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

RStorm disse:


> Esta manhã recebi um sms da Proteção Civil a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio rural nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Évora, Portalegre e Setúbal.
> Mais alguém recebeu?


Eu recebi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

Eu recebi um alerta da proteção civil para Leiria, Coimbra, Santarém e Lisboa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 10:05)

RStorm disse:


> Esta manhã recebi um sms da Proteção Civil a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio rural nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Évora, Portalegre e Setúbal.
> Mais alguém recebeu?



Confirmo amigo, recebido! Um passo importante dos muitos que ainda existe para fazer! Mas confesso que não liguei para o número a ver se estava correcto, é de conhecimento público que em caso de incêndio devemos ligar o 117 ou 112  Fica mal a comunicação social escamotear tanto um erro da ANPC , quando está a fazer uma coisa que será boa para todos nós! Quem nunca errou, que atire a primeira pedra


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 10:08)

RStorm disse:


> Esta manhã recebi um sms da Proteção Civil a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio rural nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Évora, Portalegre e Setúbal.
> Mais alguém recebeu?


Acabei de receber mesmo agora.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

Alcácer do Sal poderá chegar aos 48ºC hoje? novo record de temperatura na europa? O IPMA diz que sim.
Já sei que como esta de Leste estes valores foram empurrados para a zona mais próximo do Litoral, mas não é impressionante o facto de estes registos serem feitos perto do mar? Setúbal quase mais 4 graus que o anterior record? 48 em Alcacer? incrível.


----------



## rokleon (4 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

Ontem nas estações online IPMA a de Alcácer às 11h estava aprox. ao mesmo nível de temperatura (37/38ºC) que Setúbal , Pegões e Viana do Alentejo (vizinhas). Depois foi o que foi e subiu cerca de mais 1/2º C que as anteriores.
Hoje vai ser o mesmo? E subirá mais? Tenho certas dúvidas... Às 9h marca 29,1 enquanto que Setubal 34,6, Pegões 33,6 e V. Alentejo 34,9. Veremos se terá uma subida drástica...


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:06)

Coloquei no seguimento sul mas é uma subida tão brutal que adiciono aqui também:

Portalegre (cidade) - IPMA:

- Ontem 10 UTC:..... 34,4 ºC
- Hoje 10 UTC:......... *40,0 ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Confirmo amigo, recebido! Um passo importante dos muitos que ainda existe para fazer! Mas confesso que não liguei para o número a ver se estava correcto, é de conhecimento público que em caso de incêndio devemos ligar o 117 ou 112  Fica mal a comunicação social escamotear tanto um erro da ANPC , quando está a fazer uma coisa que será boa para todos nós! Quem nunca errou, que atire a primeira pedra




No dia 2 de Agosto recebi a dita com o nº da Glassdrive, depois a rectificação passada 3 horas.  Ontem, com o mesmo risco extremo no Algarve, a dita sms de alerta já não foi enviada. Logo, no dia em que começa um grande incêndio no Algarve, aonde ficou o alerta? Na gaveta... 

Para mim, faz todo o sentido em dias que o risco de incêndio seja extremo seja enviada uma sms.


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

O incendio de monchique está complicado e segundo a prociv as condições atmosfericas durante as proximas horas vão piorar podendo chegar a uma sensação termica de 50º


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

aqui em casa também toda a gente recebeu a mensagem da protecção civil, gostei!


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

Eu recebi, mas os restantes membros da familia, cá em casa nada.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Confirmo amigo, recebido! Um passo importante dos muitos que ainda existe para fazer! Mas confesso que não liguei para o número a ver se estava correcto, é de conhecimento público que em caso de incêndio devemos ligar o 117 ou 112  Fica mal a comunicação social escamotear tanto um erro da ANPC , quando está a fazer uma coisa que será boa para todos nós! Quem nunca errou, que atire a primeira pedra


É verdade amigo, um excelente passo para manter a população mais segura e atenta a possíveis ocorrências. A ANPC está de parabéns com o novo sistema, não importa o erro que cometeu ao inicio


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

*44,1ºC* batidos todos os recordes e espero que perdure este record por dezenas centenas de anos... horrível


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Não quero ser pessimista, mas parece-me que o cenário de rajada *piorou* em relação à anterior Run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Situações preocupantes para o fim da tarde de hoje!


----------



## romeupaz (4 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

esta estação é fiável?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

Segundo a cmtv em monchique o vento acelerou. 

Pior do que este calor é ter o vizinho do lado a assar sardinhas e vir o cheirete pela casa dentro


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 13:57)

romeupaz disse:


> esta estação é fiável?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que não é fiável.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Penso que não é fiável.



Sim não é, nem lhe passo cartão. lol


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

zambujeira voltou a bater o recorde  41,7ºc


----------



## jamestorm (4 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

AJJ disse:


> Segundo a cmtv em monchique o vento acelerou.
> 
> Pior do que este calor é ter o vizinho do lado a assar sardinhas e vir o cheirete pela casa dentro



Exactamente o que se esta a passar por estes lados tb, um cheiro a sardinha horrendo...o ar abafado ainda parece q potenciou. Isto de estar de praia as pessoas parece q se esquecem do civismo em casa...enfim estamos em portugal por isso nao me espanta


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

46°C em Coruche e Mora. 45 em Alcacer do Sal. 44 em Alvega e Serpa.

O recorde quase a ser igualado.

Infelizmente consequencia indirecta do aquecimento global.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Reportagem com Nuno Moreira do IPMA na SIC sobre as condições de hoje:
https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/20...nte-recordes-podem-voltar-a-ser-ultrapassados


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

O sol aqui parece meio encoberto por nuvens, mas não, é só poeirada...........


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 14:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Exactamente o que se esta a passar por estes lados tb, um cheiro a sardinha horrendo...o ar abafado ainda parece q potenciou. Isto de estar de praia as pessoas parece q se esquecem do civismo em casa...enfim estamos em portugal por isso nao me espanta



O portugues é mesmo assim infelizmente.

Já perguntei ao homem se me oferecia umas pelo menos.

E pronto 1000 hectares ardidos em monchique


----------



## 1337 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

irpsit disse:


> 46°C em Coruche e Mora. 45 em Alcacer do Sal. 44 em Alvega e Serpa.
> 
> O recorde quase a ser igualado.
> 
> Infelizmente consequencia indirecta do aquecimento global.


Este últimos invernos também se têm batido recordes de temperaturas mínimas, infelizmente consequências do arrefecimento global?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Temperaturas provisórias das 14 UTC:

45.1ºC em Coruche, estabilizada devido à intensificação do vento de NW.
44.4ºC em Rio Maior
43.4ºC em Beja
43.7ºC em Portalegre/Cidade (RUEMA)
*42.6ºC em Lisboa Geofísico, recorde batido*


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora, Beja, Santarém e Setúbal estão sob aviso amarelo até às 21h, devido à previsão de trovoadas!
Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo este tipo de aviso


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

romeupaz disse:


> esta estação é fiável?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não, não é nada fiável. Eu vivo no Entroncamento, baseio-me por uma muito próxima que decerto tem os valores certos.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

Lista de máximas IPMA (>= 45 ºC) de hoje às 14:00 UTC:

- Alvega (Santarém):................... 45,5 ºC
- Pegões (Setúbal):...................... 45,3 ºC
- Alcácer do Sal (Setúbal):.......... 45,1 ºC
- Coruche (Santarém):................ 45,1 ºC
- Viana do Alentejo (Évora):....... 45,0 ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Vou fugir para este local em Viseu.
Tá fresquinho


----------



## Marco pires (4 Ago 2018 às 17:24)

aqui pelo pinhal novo atingi 46.8º, agora estou com 45.3º

está tudo amarelo, ou são fogos que andam por aí, ou é poeira do deserto, acredito mais na segunda.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

Marco pires disse:


> aqui pelo pinhal novo atingi 46.8º, agora estou com 45.3º
> 
> está tudo amarelo, ou são fogos que andam por aí, ou é poeira do deserto, acredito mais na segunda.


Há um fogo na zona de Pancas (Benavente), o céu está cheio de fumo a leste


----------



## jamestorm (4 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

felizmente não se atingiram os valores de temperaturas record que se esperava para hoje...


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

jamestorm disse:


> felizmente não se atingiram os valores de temperaturas record que se esperava para hoje...



Onde é que não se atingiram??? Há recordes superados por todo o lado.
O que queres dizer, os 47,4?


----------



## jamestorm (4 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

Tonton disse:


> Onde é que não se atingiram??? Há recordes superados por todo o lado.
> O que queres dizer, os 47,4?


Sim não se atingiram os valores record absolutos de que se falou por todo o lado, os tais  47, 48, 50ºC. Ainda hoje se prometiam 48ºC para Alcácer e outros locais e falharam claramente esses valores.


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 21:24)

recordes em praticamente todo o lado e mesmo assim ainda não houve recorde nacional Ao menos esta noite promete lisboa vs portalegre pela mínima mais alta de sempre


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 22:11)

lisboa chegou mesmo aos 44ºc!

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/este-sabado-foi-o-dia-mais-quente-de-sempre-em-lisboa-9679437.html


----------



## jamestorm (4 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

blade disse:


> recordes em praticamente todo o lado e mesmo assim ainda não houve recorde nacional Ao menos esta noite promete lisboa vs portalegre pela mínima mais alta de sempre



Não entendo como é que se pode estar insatisfeito por não ter sido estabelecido um novo record. Enfim, são coisas que me ultrapassam...


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2018 às 23:20)

Alguns dos valores máximos que existem há décadas terão sido obtidos em condições duvidosas, daí a dificuldade em serem batidos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

Dan disse:


> Alguns dos valores máximos que existem há décadas terão sido obtidos em condições duvidosas, daí a dificuldade em serem batidos.


Como é o caso da Amareleja...


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 23:27)

Vamos lá ver se a partir de terça as temperaturas descem e a onda de calor não volte mais !
Persona não grata !
Vai-te embora satanás !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Ago 2018 às 00:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Não entendo como é que se pode estar insatisfeito por não ter sido estabelecido um novo record. Enfim, são coisas que me ultrapassam...


Um record é um record. Seja de calor, frio, chuva, vento, etc. É sempre histórico assistir.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Um record é um record. Seja de calor, frio, chuva, vento, etc. É sempre histórico assistir.


não vejo dessa forma, porque sei das consequências associadas a um record de temperatura máxima...
Que fiquem bem longe, não estou interessado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2018 às 00:11)

jamestorm disse:


> não vejo dessa forma, porque sei das consequências associadas a um record de temperatura máxima...



Como dizia um senhor num documentário recente sobre fenómenos extremos de meteorologia, é sempre fantástico assistirmos a eventos meteorológicos extremos, mas em contrapartida temos de ter a consciência das consequências que esses eventos poderão ter.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 01:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Como é o caso da Amareleja...


A estação da Amareleja não mudou de local, após ser constantemente vandalizada, e ter ficado inactiva por um longo período?? Se calhar estou a fazer confusão. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 01:34)

Sanxito disse:


> A estação da Amareleja não mudou de local, após ser constantemente vandalizada, e ter ficado inactiva por um longo período?? Se calhar estou a fazer confusão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Pelo que li uma vez quando a estação voltou a ficar Ativa, sim mudou.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 07:46)

Sanxito disse:


> A estação da Amareleja não mudou de local, após ser constantemente vandalizada, e ter ficado inactiva por um longo período?? Se calhar estou a fazer confusão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


sim mudou


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 10:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo que li uma vez quando a estação voltou a ficar Ativa, sim mudou.


E daí para cá as temperaturas nunca mais foram tão altas, quando comparadas com Elvas e Reguengos. É raro a estação obter máxima superior a estas duas estações. 
Não sei se será do local, ou das condições de instalação. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

O bestweather fala em trovoadas no interior e zonas montanhosas, será verdade.


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 12:30)

Cesar disse:


> O bestweather fala em trovoadas no interior e zonas montanhosas, será verdade.


O IPMA tem alerta amarelo para trovoadas das 14H ás 21H nos distritos de Portalegre, Évora e Beja.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

As trovoadas secas e a instabilidade de ontem no interior sul / Alentejo e Algarve / acham até foi heatbust?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (5 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Resumindo:

Vários valores de temperatura batidos em diversos locais, com novos máximos.
Valor máximo absoluto de temperatura em PT não foi batido tal como previa, e consequentemente o valor máximo absoluto no continente europeu idem.
Muito menos chegamos aos 50 graus como muitos quase garantiram, e ainda bem que não.

A parir de amanhã e nos dias seguintes a tendência é para uma normalização das temperaturas para parâmetros mais normais.


----------



## rokleon (5 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

joselamego disse:


> As trovoadas secas e a instabilidade de ontem no interior sul / Alentejo e Algarve / acham até foi heatbust?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provavelmente sim. Foi falado no Seguimento Sul.
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-agosto-2018.9794/pagina-30#post-685994
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-agosto-2018.9794/pagina-30#post-686010


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Incêndio no corte ingles Lisboa?
Alguém confirma


----------



## romeupaz (5 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

WHORTAS disse:


> Incêndio no corte ingles Lisboa?
> Alguém confirma


Incêndio perto do El Corte Inglés em Lisboa
https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/alerta-cm--incendio-no-el-corte-ingles-em-lisboa


Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

romeupaz disse:


> Incêndio perto do El Corte Inglés em Lisboa
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/alerta-cm--incendio-no-el-corte-ingles-em-lisboa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


Geeezzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

*Calor: sábado foi o dia do verão com mais mortes *
Morreram mais de 310 pessoas no país no dia mais quente do ano, um terço das quais na região de Lisboa. Alerta de saúde continua no vermelho e este domingo deve ficar acima dos números de ontem

https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/int...-o-dia-do-verao-com-mais-mortes--9681499.html

Aí estão algumas das tristes consequências destes extremos.

Não sei quem possa andar sempre a desejá-los e com pena que não se batam mais "recordes"...


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

É .. agora incêndios em garagens ganham relevância... Enfim


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA tem alerta amarelo para trovoadas das 14H ás 21H nos distritos de Portalegre, Évora e Beja.


Eu referi a previsão para segunda dia 6, não me expliquei bem, na descritiva fala de trovoadas quando falavam que já não iriam ocorrer tao cedo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

incrível como amanhã à noitinha já pode chuviscar no litoral norte


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2018 às 22:17)




----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2018 às 09:02)

Mortalidade

Fim de semana de calor extremo com 643 óbitos

Entre sábado e as 21 horas de domingo, morreram em Portugal 643 pessoas, 78,5% das quais com idade igual ou superior a 75 anos. E 97% dos óbitos ficaram a dever-se a causas naturais.

Balanço, provisório, de um fim de semana de canícula, com os termómetros a baterem recordes de temperaturas máximas em diversos pontos do país . E que está já acima dos valores de mortalidade geral estimados para aqueles dois dias.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/fim-de-semana-de-calor-extremo-com-643-obitos-9682777.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 09:51)

(Continuação do meu post no Seguimento Sul) Um pequeno aparte: detesto ter razão  e, no caso dos incêndios em Monchique,  em Marvão e na raia de Valência de Alcântara, só vieram provar que existe claramente a intenção de provocar incêndios devastadores nas áreas que não foram afectadas no ano passado. Tendo em conta o estado do tempo e as dificuldades, há que dar o mérito dos diferentes corpos da Protecção Civil por terem evitado males maiores, apesar do descontrolo do IF de Monchique.


----------



## vinc7e (6 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Impressionante a diferença de temperaturas litoral  interior


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2018 às 18:00)

vinc7e disse:


> Impressionante a diferença de temperaturas litoral  interior


É o vento de oeste generalizado a empurrar a massa quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## bandevelugo (6 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

What an interesting summer! (2)

Depois de um mês de julho muito tépido, eis que 4 dias tórridos trazem o outono a Lisboa.


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Ago 2018 às 23:20)

bandevelugo disse:


> What an interesting summer! (2)
> 
> Depois de um mês de julho muito tépido, eis que 4 dias tórridos trazem o outono a Lisboa.



É verdade, hoje ao passar num jardim também reparei no grande número de folhas caidas, maioritariamente de platanos


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2018 às 02:41)

Os plátanos nos últimos anos perdem folhas assim secas durante o verão, e muitas. Não sei que se passa com essa espécie de árvore.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2018 às 02:50)

1337 disse:


> Os plátanos nos últimos anos perdem folhas assim secas durante o verão, e muitas. Não sei que se passa com essa espécie de árvore.


Talvez seja devido ao calor extremo. Aqui na minha zona, até estão bem verdes ao contrário do ano passado em que devido à escassez de água devido à seca extrema, foram ficando amarelos e perdendo bastantes folhas a partir de julho, tal como os choupos e outras árvores que estejam habituadas a receber mais água e não tenham as raízes tão profundas. O problema até pode pode ser esse, a tua zona não está tão habituada a altas temperaturas durante muitos dias e as árvores podem logo começar a sofrer com isso...


----------



## Marco pires (7 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

quem é que por aqui está a adorar como eu as temperaturas do dia de hoje e o vento fresco, e não se importava nada que tivéssemos o resto do verão assim?


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2018 às 22:16)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que por aqui está a adorar como eu as temperaturas do dia de hoje e o vento fresco, e não se importava nada que tivéssemos o resto do verão assim?


Eu nao vou ser hipocrita e dizer que sim porque acho que devemos aprovoveitar o que de melhor tem as estacoes.

Como tal no inverno gosto de neve e frio, a primavera o aumento das temperaturas e no verao gosto de tempo quente e noites tropicais qb.  

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (7 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

Marco pires disse:


> quem é que por aqui está a adorar como eu as temperaturas do dia de hoje e o vento fresco, e não se importava nada que tivéssemos o resto do verão assim?





Stinger disse:


> Eu nao vou ser hipocrita e dizer que sim porque acho que devemos aprovoveitar o que de melhor tem as estacoes.
> 
> Como tal no inverno gosto de neve e frio, a primavera o aumento das temperaturas e no verao gosto de tempo quente e noites tropicais qb.
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Eu vou dizer que sim, claro, até porque sofro bastante com temperaturas acima de 26-27ºC.
Estas temperaturas estão nas médias e são suficientemente quentes.
Noites tropicais são, como a designação diz, naturais nos trópicos e não por aqui.

Edição: E ainda muito menos naturais são noites desérticas com mais de 30ºC, como tivemos...


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

Stinger disse:


> Eu nao vou ser hipocrita e dizer que sim porque acho que devemos aprovoveitar o que de melhor tem as estacoes.
> 
> Como tal no inverno gosto de neve e frio, a primavera o aumento das temperaturas e no verao gosto de tempo quente e noites tropicais qb.
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Totalmente de acordo, estes dias que passaram foram o terror, nem 8, nem 80! Infelizmente a meteorologia tem destas coisas e parece caminhar cada vez mais para extremos!
Gosto de aproveitar todas as estações com o melhor que as mesmas têm para nos oferecer!


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

remember disse:


> Totalmente de acordo, estes dias que passaram foram o terror, nem 8, nem 80! Infelizmente a meteorologia tem destas coisas e parece caminhar cada vez mais para extremos!
> Gosto de aproveitar todas as estações com o melhor que as mesmas têm para nos oferecer!


Exacto dai referir me a qb.

Como todos sabemos o clima é bastante volatil,  é errático dizermos que o verao tem de ser assim ou o inverno ser assado.  Outrora houve idade do gelo assim como o campo magnético quer se reverter novamente... Tudo muda e para mim gosto do nosso clima pois temos no inverno frio e neve assim como no verao calor e noites quentes. Há que aproveitar o que o clima nos oferece e deixarmos de lamurias pois o clima é volatil e nao uma coisa definida! 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2018 às 23:58)

1337 disse:


> Os plátanos nos últimos anos perdem folhas assim secas durante o verão, e muitas. Não sei que se passa com essa espécie de árvore.


Stress hídrico. Temos tido verões muito secos e as árvores "despacham" as folhas para travar a perda de água através das mesmas. Ontem em Matosinhos vi o mesmo numa série de choupos, completamente amarelos e já com muita folha caída, derivado ao calor dos últimos dias.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Ago 2018 às 08:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Stress hídrico. Temos tido verões muito secos e as árvores "despacham" as folhas para travar a perda de água através das mesmas. Ontem em Matosinhos vi o mesmo numa série de choupos, completamente amarelos e já com muita folha caída, derivado ao calor dos últimos dias.



Em Portalegre, nos dois grandes jardins que existem na cidade (Tarro e Corredoura), é bem notória a reacção das árvores para evitar a perda de água, atendendo aos últimos dias com mais de 40 ºC. Ainda hoje a minha companheira perguntava-me o porquê desta queda antecipada, pois em certas zonas, parecia que já era Outono.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Ago 2018 às 08:49)

Tonton disse:


> Noites tropicais são, como a designação diz, naturais nos trópicos e não por aqui.



Então, creio que terei de explorar esse filão na área do Turismo, pois com a quantidade de noites tórridas que Portalegre tem, posso passar a ideia que é uma cidade tropical 
Agora, fora de brincadeiras, o Algarve e nesta área da Serra de S. Mamede, sofremos demasiado com as noites quentes as quais, como já afirmei várias vezes, conseguem desestabilizar mais do que os dias quentes. Isto porque limitam a capacidade de descanso do corpo, entretanto enfraquecido com as temperaturas altas durante o período diurno...
Os últimos dias foram claro exemplo desta problemática, cujas consequências ainda estou a sofrer com a dificuldade de conciliar o descanso dada a temperatura elevada no interior da minha casa e o desgaste acumulado desde quarta-feira passada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:06)




----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Quando era miúdo, acordei uma vez da sesta que estava a ter com o meu avô debaixo de uma azinheira, enquanto guardávamos o gado, com um "despertador" desses. Felizmente, o que me acordou tinha menos palha...  Só sei que levei uns minutos desorientado, tal como o gado andou por aqueles campos...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quando era miúdo, acordei uma vez da sesta que estava a ter com o meu avô debaixo de uma azinheira, enquanto guardávamos o gado, com um "despertador" desses. Felizmente, o que me acordou tinha menos palha...  Só sei que levei uns minutos desorientado, tal como o gado andou por aqueles campos...


Quando era mais novo lembro-me também de ter estado no meio de um.  Estava muito bem no campo e de repente aparece uma ventania fortíssima carregada de pó. Uma pessoa é apanhada completamente de surpresa e por vezes até é perigoso. No ano passado, também houve outro enquanto estava na piscina e destruiu os chapéus de sol todos mas não foi tão forte...


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2018 às 16:59)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Talvez seja devido ao calor extremo. Aqui na minha zona, até estão bem verdes ao contrário do ano passado em que devido à escassez de água devido à seca extrema, foram ficando amarelos e perdendo bastantes folhas a partir de julho, tal como os choupos e outras árvores que estejam habituadas a receber mais água e não tenham as raízes tão profundas. O problema até pode pode ser esse, a tua zona não está tão habituada a altas temperaturas durante muitos dias e as árvores podem logo começar a sofrer com isso...


Penso que é mesmo geral, por Portalegre também tenho visto muitas folhas no chão, como se estivéssemos no Outono, não sei se terá sido só o calor extremo a estar na origem disto.
Também tenho reparado que o calor dos últimos dias fez com que algumas uvas tenham queimado.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Penso que é mesmo geral, por Portalegre também tenho visto muitas folhas no chão, como se estivéssemos no Outono, não sei se terá sido só o calor extremo a estar na origem disto.
> Também tenho reparado que o calor dos últimos dias fez com que algumas uvas tenham queimado.


Tudo sofreu muito com este calor extremo que durou bastantes dias. Normalmente duram 2/3 dias, desta vez foram 5/6 dias com temperaturas sempre acima dos 40°C sendo que grande parte estiveram na ordem dos 45° em alguns locais. Algumas plantas que tenho no quintal também se queimaram, estão à sombra e eram regadas todos os dias. O mesmo posso dizer das oliveiras que são árvores bastante habituadas a isto mas desta vez foi demais sendo que muitas delas neste momento têm muitas folhas amarelas. Tudo aquilo que é extremo faz mal, não são só as trovoadas como se falava há uns tempos atrás. O tempo que está neste momento, é o ideal para tudo.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Ago 2018 às 19:46)

Estou a ver a sic notícias e a evacuação de uma povoação de Messines ? Ou aí perto , Acho eu...
Não entendo nada de nada. Não sou especialista mas penso que uma evacuação  não se faz como as imagens estão a mostrar.
Uma evacuação é programada, parece mais que estão a fugir.
No comment


----------



## Marco pires (8 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

stress hidrico não se verifica quando os solos estão sem agua nenhuma?
o ultimo relatório do IPMA indica na maior parte do pais um valor entre 21 a 40% de agua no solo, não entendo como pode haver stress hídrico com esses valores, mas posso estar equivocado


----------



## rokleon (8 Ago 2018 às 22:29)

Marco pires disse:


> stress hidrico não se verifica quando os solos estão sem agua nenhuma?
> o ultimo relatório do IPMA indica na maior parte do pais um valor entre 21 a 40% de agua no solo, não entendo como pode haver stress hídrico com esses valores, mas posso estar equivocado


Pode dar o link do relatório? Deve ser uma média. Este mapa de dia 6 (o último obtido) é mais específico será mais esclarecedor, com regiões a terem 11-20% de água no solo.


----------



## KarluZ (8 Ago 2018 às 23:04)

[humor]



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu tb sinceramente não percebo puto deste incêndio...
> Sei que é  de grande dimensão mas nem sei qts frentes tem ou para onde se dirige...



distância ao monitor, monitor relativamente pequeno, imagem sem full screen


----------



## Marco pires (8 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

o mapa é exatamente esse.
falei em termos gerais, e há até regiões com maior percentagem.
entre 11 a 20% é uma minoria do território, de qualquer maneira não há stress hídrico a nível dos valores de agua no solo em PT


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2018 às 23:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Portalegre, nos dois grandes jardins que existem na cidade (Tarro e Corredoura), é bem notória a reacção das árvores para evitar a perda de água, atendendo aos últimos dias com mais de 40 ºC. Ainda hoje a minha companheira perguntava-me o porquê desta queda antecipada, pois em certas zonas, parecia que já era Outono.


Como está "o" plátano? Aguentou-se?


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2018 às 23:59)

Marco pires disse:


> stress hidrico não se verifica quando os solos estão sem agua nenhuma?
> o ultimo relatório do IPMA indica na maior parte do pais um valor entre 21 a 40% de agua no solo, não entendo como pode haver stress hídrico com esses valores, mas posso estar equivocado


Stress hídrico quer dizer que a árvore simplesmente não está a conseguir satisfazer as suas necessidades de água de modo a compensar a que perde através das folhas. Até pode haver água no solo, mas em áreas urbanas e altamente impermeabilizadas esses valores não serão certamente assim tão lineares.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Ago 2018 às 00:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Stress hídrico quer dizer que a árvore simplesmente não está a conseguir satisfazer as suas necessidades de água de modo a compensar a que perde através das folhas. Até pode haver água no solo, mas em áreas urbanas e altamente impermeabilizadas esses valores não serão certamente assim tão lineares.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2018 às 08:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Como está "o" plátano? Aguentou-se?



Esse "menino" tem quase 150 anos e ainda está para as curvas  Aquele jardim já tem algumas árvores centenárias, inclusive uma árvore da paz plantada pouco depois da 1ª Guerra Mundial


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

@luismeteo3, @Pek, @ClaudiaRM, estive no Seguimento Europa e fiquei com os olhos em bico...  Higiene Pessoal, Catástrofes, Literacia e Português Googleliano, conseguiram rebentar a escala do Off-Topic


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 09:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3, @Pek, @ClaudiaRM, estive no Seguimento Europa e fiquei com os olhos em bico...  Higiene Pessoal, Catástrofes, Literacia e Português Googleliano, conseguiram rebentar a escala do Off-Topic


As mensagens que deram origem a esses off-topic foram apagadas, por isso fica estranho...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

*Um calor tropical, incêndios nas florestas, desmaios na rua e 45,5ºC à sombra. De 1884 a 1949 o calor também foi notícia em Portugal*
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...a-1949-o-calor-tambem-foi-noticia-em-portugal

«“Uma escaldante onda de calor está varrendo Portugal, tendo elevado a temperatura a 45,5ºC à sombra. Em Lisboa a temperatura subiu a 35ºC, tendo sido em Elvas que se registou o máximo de 45,5ºC". A notícia podia ser de agora, mas não é: foi publicada em 1949, no jornal A Manhã. E se ouvir dizer por aí que “a vaga de calor que passou sobre o país nos últimos dias provocou incêndios nas florestas”, não pense que só agora é notícia, porque já em 1938 foi escrito, no Diário da Tarde. O calor em Portugal tem estado presente nos jornais — portugueses e não só — ao longo dos anos, em episódios que marcam a história.





Torres Vedras Antiga

Sábado, 4 de agosto de 2018, foi o dia mais quente deste século em Portugal continental. Os valores médios da temperatura máxima, 41,6 graus, e da temperatura mínima, 23,2 graus, foram também os mais altos dos últimos 18 anos. A temperatura máxima do ar mais alta foi de 46,8 graus e registou-se em Alvega, Abrantes.

Em comunicado, o IPMA adiantou que os valores médios da temperatura mínima, que foram superiores a 40 graus em três dias consecutivos (40,1, 40,9, 41,6, respetivamente 2, 3 e 4 de agosto), confirmam o caráter excecional deste episódio de calor em Portugal.

Contudo, recuando no tempo — e olhando para jornais de época — percebe-se que o calor tem sido notícia ao longo dos tempos. Em 1884 já se falava num calor “tão intenso em Portugal que tinha danificado a vegetação”, bem como da “falta de água” em 1919. Já em 1930, “em Lisboa a temperatura subiu como nunca”, falando-se até num “calor tropical” que fez “numerosas pessoas desmaiarem nas ruas”. No mesmo ano — e à semelhança de 2018 — o verão “tardou mas chegou” e isso fez “as alegrias dos cervejeiros” na capital do país. Mas se o verão com altas temperaturas foi noticiado, de fora não ficou a neve em pleno mês de julho, em 1889, na Guarda.
E porque os incêndios também não são notícia de agora, em 1932 registou-se um “violento incêndio na floresta de Sintra, ameaçando as vilas circunvizinhas”. Em 1938 e 1943, as páginas dos jornais também os assinalaram. “A vaga de calor que passou sobre o país nos últimos dias provocou incêndios nas florestas” e “nos campos e nas matas”, havendo também referência a uma “tal violência que ameaça atingir as casas”.

O desespero das populações e a admiração pelos fenómenos verificados também foi sendo referida. Em 1949, a onda de calor em Lisboa “causou tremendo pânico” e “centenas de pessoas desmaiaram nas ruas, principalmente mulheres. Muitas aterrorizadas e julgando que havia chegado o fim do mundo, começaram a rezar”. Em Coimbra, o rio Mondego “ficou seco em várias partes” e “viam-se amontoados milhões de peixes mortos”. Afinal, registaram-se “45ºC à sombra”.

Esta recolha de recortes — com referências que podem parecer bastante atuais — esteve a cargo do responsável da página Torres Vedras Antiga, que prefere manter o anonimato. Ao SAPO24, explica ter recolhido as notícias “através da Biblioteca Nacional do Brasil”, onde costuma procurar “antigas memórias sobre Torres Vedras”.





créditos: Torres Vedras Antiga
“Por curiosidade pesquisei sobre o tema. Como seria o clima no verão de outros tempos em Portugal? Ao ler essas notícias antigas — com pelo menos mais de 70 anos — pareceram-me notícias recentes. Algumas coisas melhoraram, mas outras continuam iguais. Achei interessante”, diz.

Quanto à página onde publicou o artigo, conta que tudo começou com um trabalho escolar. “Tinha algumas imagens antigas sobre este concelho e achei interessante criar uma página e partilhá-las. Teve logo uma excelente adesão — para a temática que é — e pensei em criar mais conteúdos sobre o património material e imaterial de Torres Vedras, o que poderá ajudar na preservação dessas ‘antigas memórias’, como lendas, histórias, imagens e vídeos antigos, recordações, curiosidades e figuras torreenses”, começa por explicar. E, com o tempo, começaram a ser “os seguidores da página, de Portugal e de vários lugares do mundo, a ajudar em algumas memórias para publicação”.»

Engraçado reparar nas notícias, conforme os contextos históricos, não ficam muito longe dos sensacionalismos próprios do CM e de outros pasquins da actualidade. 
Também não deixa de ser curioso que o vento "simun", é Simoun.  Casualmente, no sul de Portugal, usa-se muito o termo "Vento Suão", que deriva da palavra francesa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As mensagens que deram origem a esses off-topic foram apagadas, por isso fica estranho...



Ontem tive oportunidade de as ler


----------



## lserpa (9 Ago 2018 às 10:36)

WHORTAS disse:


> Estou a ver a sic notícias e a evacuação de uma povoação de Messines ? Ou aí perto , Acho eu...
> Não entendo nada de nada. Não sou especialista mas penso que uma evacuação  não se faz como as imagens estão a mostrar.
> Uma evacuação é programada, parece mais que estão a fugir.
> No comment



Independente do preço das palavras, fugir ou evacuar é a mesma coisa nestas circunstâncias de crise... interessa é afastar a população do perigo. 
Coisas ordeiras toda a gente sabe na teoria e até fica bonito, mas quando a situação aperta... atenção, não estou a afirmar que é correto, mas sim a dizer que é isso que acontece muitas das vezes.




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3, @Pek, @ClaudiaRM, estive no Seguimento Europa e fiquei com os olhos em bico...  Higiene Pessoal, Catástrofes, Literacia e Português Googleliano, conseguiram rebentar a escala do Off-Topic


As mensagens que deram origem a esses off-topic foram apagadas, por isso fica estranho... 


Dias Miguel disse:


> Ontem tive oportunidade de as ler


Abusei um bocadinho mas enfim...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Também não deixa de ser curioso que o vento "simun", é Simoun.  Casualmente, no sul de Portugal, usa-se muito o termo "Vento Suão", que deriva da palavra francesa.


Interessante... Os tugas sempre a "inventar"...  Sempre ouvi esse termo "Suão" e sempre pensei que fosse apenas uma referência ao país africano (Sudão) ou "a um vento que vem lá de África... 

A explicação afinal é outra:
"Ce nom vient de l'arabe _semoum_ « vent brûlant, pestilentiel », de _semm_, « empoisonner »."
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simoun

Merci! 

Curiosamente também nunca tinha ido ver o significado da palavra "suão" e cá está:
*su·ão* 
_adjectivo e substantivo masculino_
Diz-se de ou vento quente do sul.

*"suão"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, https://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/suão [consultado em 09-08-2018].

Já aprendi imenso hoje...


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 11:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessante... Os tugas sempre a "inventar"...  Sempre ouvi esse termo "Suão" e sempre pensei que fosse apenas uma referência ao país africano (Sudão) ou "a um vento que vem lá de África...
> 
> A explicação afinal é outra:
> "Ce nom vient de l'arabe _semoum_ « vent brûlant, pestilentiel », de _semm_, « empoisonner »."
> ...



Há uns tempos tinha andado a pesquisar sobre isso e encontrei este tópico muito interessante!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Ago 2018 às 11:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3, @Pek, @ClaudiaRM, estive no Seguimento Europa e fiquei com os olhos em bico...  Higiene Pessoal, Catástrofes, Literacia e Português Googleliano, conseguiram rebentar a escala do Off-Topic



Prova que somos ecléticos nas temáticas abordadas...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 11:33)

Obrigado!  Já estive a ler, muito interessante de facto. 6 anos depois, cá está a resposta 
Edit: e valeu-me ainda umas boas gargalhadas...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2018 às 12:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessante... Os tugas sempre a "inventar"... Sempre ouvi esse termo "Suão" e sempre pensei que fosse apenas uma referência ao país africano (Sudão) ou "a um vento que vem lá de África...
> 
> A explicação afinal é outra:
> "Ce nom vient de l'arabe _semoum_ « vent brûlant, pestilentiel », de _semm_, « empoisonner »."
> ...


Toda a vida ouvi o termo "vento suão" quando o vento é seco do quadrante leste, mesmo no inverno também lhe chamam isso.
Também utilizo bastantes vezes esse termo graças ao facto de o ouvir desde pequeno, mas nunca o disse no fórum porque são palavras que em certas regiões nunca se ouviu falar.  No teu caso, por exemplo, pensavas que era uma coisa e afinal é outra.  Mas pronto, o tópico que o @remember colocou explica bem isso tudo.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2018 às 12:53)

*Half-degree less warming can avoid precipitation extremes*

*Geoengineering: Blocking sunlight to cool Earth won't reduce crop damage from global warming*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Curiosamente à cerca de dois anos falei nesse gajo " Suão" num tópico de seguimento que não em lembro qual, e a malta desconfiou  Nada que o google não conseguisse ajudar  Cresci a ouvir esse termo com os meus avós no Alentejo


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 13:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Toda a vida ouvi o termo "vento suão" quando o vento é seco do quadrante leste, mesmo no inverno também lhe chamam isso.
> Também utilizo bastantes vezes esse termo graças ao facto de o ouvir desde pequeno, mas nunca o disse no fórum porque são palavras que em certas regiões nunca se ouviu falar.  No teu caso, por exemplo, pensavas que era uma coisa e afinal é outra.  Mas pronto, o tópico que o @remember colocou explica bem isso tudo.


A origem do nome sim, não tinha bem a certeza de onde vinha, mas o que ele é sempre soube, é "o tal vento que vem de África", de sul/sueste portanto, quente e abafado


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Curiosamente à cerca de dois anos falei nesse gajo " Suão" num tópico de seguimento que não em lembro qual, e a malta desconfiou  Nada que o google não conseguisse ajudar  Cresci a ouvir esse termo com os meus avós no Alentejo


Aqui bem perto de mim existe uma localidade chamada Vale Suão, nome que decorre do vento suão frequente nesse lugar...


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

Não me parece minimamente que Suão venha de Simoun, isso em termos de sons não faz sentido nenhum, alguém no outro tópico aqui referido falou da possibilidade de ter origem em "solano", ou seja, como se fosse o vento do sol, e isso parece-me algo com muito mais sentido.


----------



## Tonton (10 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

Não seria de considerar que, sendo um vento muito forte de Sul, pode derivar de "sulão" (sul+aumentativo), com a posterior queda da consoante média?


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

Tonton disse:


> Não seria de considerar que, sendo um vento muito forte de Sul, pode derivar de "sulão" (sul+aumentativo), com a posterior queda da consoante média?


Sim, possível também.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2018 às 09:41)

Se os critérios para os avisos são ignorados, para que é que estes servem?


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

Orion disse:


> Se os critérios para os avisos são ignorados, para que é que estes servem?


Sendo assim, o IPMA devia colocar aviso amarelo até dia 19 pelo menos


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 14:48)

Não sei onde postar...

*Níveis de ozono bateram recordes no último fim de semana*
11 ago 2018 13:58

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/niveis-de-ozono-bateram-recordes-no-ultimo-fim-de-semana


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

A onda de calor portuguesa ficou diluída com o passar dos dias. A Europa central continua com o  relativamente ao calor.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Ago 2018 às 18:05)

eu acho incrível que os açores consigam ter temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 30º, é muito quente para umas ilhas que estão em pleno oceano atlântico, afastadas de qualquer costa continental e na latitude a que se encontram.
não faço ideia qual a temperatura maxima absoluta no arquipélago, mas de facto 29º de máxima é extremamente quente.
já agora qual a origem dessa massa de ar quente?


----------



## Tonton (11 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Marco pires disse:


> eu acho incrível que os açores consigam ter temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 30º, é muito quente para umas ilhas que estão em pleno oceano atlântico, afastadas de qualquer costa continental e na latitude a que se encontram.
> não faço ideia qual a temperatura maxima absoluta no arquipélago, mas de facto 29º de máxima é extremamente quente.
> já agora qual a origem dessa massa de ar quente?



Penso que a máxima absoluta são 32,1ºC na Madalena do Pico (para as estações oficiais).
Normalmente, são massas de ar com origem nos trópicos, carregadas de humidade e calor.
E 30ºC, nos Açores, sentem-se para aí como 40 e tal por cá, por causa da humidade elevada...


----------



## Marco pires (11 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

bem sei, na ultima ida aos açores estavam uns 24º e pareciam que estavam 30º


----------



## Marco pires (12 Ago 2018 às 03:45)

11.08.2018 16h49

*Para os próximos 10 dias não há previsão de temperaturas atípicas para a época, como as sentidas no último fim de semana. O verão não deverá ser prolongado e o outono será chuvoso. *
A partir de sexta-feira e durante o próximo fim de semana poderá haver uma subida das máximas para os 39ºC/40ºC, sobretudo no Alentejo. 

Agosto será um mês com picos de calor durante o dia, mas com noites mais frescas e nevoeiros matinais.

À SIC, o especialista em clima Mário Marques diz que este ano o verão não se vai prolongar como no ano passado.

O outono deverá ser o mais chuvoso dos últimos 10 a 15 anos.

fonte: sic noticias


----------



## Stinger (12 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Marco pires disse:


> 11.08.2018 16h49
> 
> *Para os próximos 10 dias não há previsão de temperaturas atípicas para a época, como as sentidas no último fim de semana. O verão não deverá ser prolongado e o outono será chuvoso. *
> A partir de sexta-feira e durante o próximo fim de semana poderá haver uma subida das máximas para os 39ºC/40ºC, sobretudo no Alentejo.
> ...


Looool especialista que rir....

O clima é volatil Ponto.  Pode daqui a 3 dias tudo mudar 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (12 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Segundo previsões do IPMA que vi hoje na tv, o verão será curto e o outono muito chuvoso.


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2018 às 19:53)




----------



## Marco pires (12 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

Stinger disse:


> Looool especialista que rir....
> 
> O clima é volatil Ponto.  Pode daqui a 3 dias tudo mudar
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk




não sei, não conheço o Sr. em questão e quais as suas competências.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Só haverá salvação no hemisfério sul


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2018 às 20:46)

Orion disse:


>



Para quem não gosta do frio, há sempre o CFS (Set  Jan)


----------



## hurricane (13 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Orion disse:


> Só haverá salvação no hemisfério sul


O Daily Express é o especialista em Fake News. Em relacao ao anti UE nao sobra uma noticia.


----------



## Hawk (14 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

Orion disse:


> Para quem não gosta do frio, há sempre o CFS (Set  Jan)




As anomalias no Atlântico devem ser vistas como anomalias da temperatura da água do mar, e não como temperatura do ar (T 2m), certo?


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Hawk disse:


> As anomalias no Atlântico devem ser vistas como anomalias da temperatura da água do mar, e não como temperatura do ar (T 2m), certo?



Não. É mesmo a T2m.

Os mapas têm baixa resolução daí que a SST inclua parte dos continentes. A SST influencia a T2m mas não é o único fator.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

Um troll até se aguenta. Um troll que não saiba pontuar, já não.


----------



## lserpa (14 Ago 2018 às 23:44)

Tonton disse:


> Penso que a máxima absoluta são 32,1ºC na Madalena do Pico (para as estações oficiais).
> Normalmente, são massas de ar com origem nos trópicos, carregadas de humidade e calor.
> E 30ºC, nos Açores, sentem-se para aí como 40 e tal por cá, por causa da humidade elevada...



Vale o que vale. Ia em andamento e o termómetro do carro na zona da Feteira (Faial) marcava 32°c! O Sol queimava a sério e o ar era muito espesso e quente! 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

*Os próximos quatro anos vão ser "anormalmente quentes"*

A notícia é bastante vaga. Mais informações aqui:



> The study's predicted warmth is not a sure thing: The research says there's a 58 percent chance that the world's temperature over the next four years will be unusually warm. There's a 69 percent chance the oceans will be warmer than normal.



Metodologia diferente mas o 'aviso' já tinha sido feito por outros  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/news/releases/2018/decadal-forecast-2018


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Muita vontade (e dinheiro) por parte dos alemães mas continua a ser insuficiente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Pior que dias quentes só noites quentes. Estava tão bom como estava...


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Há tempos que não acontece uma coisa dessas.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2018 às 13:12)

Faz a transição bastante a sul, próprio de um devaneio. Paralelamente...


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

O paralelo tem uma saída interessante. Com >150 mms (6 polegadas) é certo que deixaria de haver seca.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

Depois do Ophelia, o Ernesto vai sair da zona de acompanhamento do NHC ainda como CT.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Ago 2018 às 09:56)

Escuto foguetes...
Não estavam proibidos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 10:00)

WHORTAS disse:


> Escuto foguetes...
> Não estavam proibidos?


Estão proibidos! Devias ligar à polícia...


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2018 às 10:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estão proibidos! Devias ligar à polícia...


Estão proibidos nos distritos em alerta vermelho da proteção civil (ainda agora se ouviram aqui também)


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estão proibidos! Devias ligar à polícia...


A polícia também deve ter ouvido , mas...
Acabo agora de ver outra notícia.
Estão proibidos todos os tipos de foguetes ?
É que existem 2 tipos:
Os que levam uma cana.
E os que são lançados tipo morteiros, sem cana.
Parece que estes ultimos podem ser usados...!!!??!!


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

Sim, e eu tb discordo da proibição do 2o tipo quando devidamente licenciado mas isso é outra história.

Neste momento estão proibidos todo o tipo de artefatos pirotécnicos, mas APENAS nos 7 distritos em aviso vermelho


----------



## Stormlover (18 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Qual a vossa opinião sobre a pequena chance de trovoadas entre terça e quinta ?? o Gfs ora mete ora tira, o ecm nada põe, o que é certo é que vai haver humidade aos 700 hpa com fartura é triste se este evento passar sem um aguaceirozinho


----------



## Cesar (18 Ago 2018 às 12:23)

Também concordo Stormlover.


----------



## Tonton (19 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

Calor sem fim à vista, para já! 

E agora, com o AC do carro avariado, é que vai ser mesmo bom...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

Stormlover disse:


> Qual a vossa opinião sobre a pequena chance de trovoadas entre terça e quinta ?? o Gfs ora mete ora tira, o ecm nada põe, o que é certo é que vai haver humidade aos 700 hpa com fartura é triste se este evento passar sem um aguaceirozinho


Talvez fique restrito só ao interior, podendo o litoral levar com as células dissipadas.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

O IPMA assinala uma descida consolidada das temperaturas no litoral durante praticamente toda a semana.
Bem bom


----------



## rokleon (19 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA assinala uma descida consolidada das temperaturas no litoral durante praticamente toda a semana.
> Bem bom


Sim, particularmente de terça para quarta. Mas depois estabiliza e as mínimas e máximas permanecem pouco alteradas nos dias seguintes.
(Baseado na previsão de 10 dias do IPMA para a minha localização)


----------



## Tonton (19 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA assinala uma descida consolidada das temperaturas no litoral durante praticamente toda a semana.
> Bem bom





rokleon disse:


> Sim, particularmente de terça para quarta. Mas depois estabiliza e as mínimas e máximas permanecem pouco alteradas nos dias seguintes.
> (Baseado na previsão de 10 dias do IPMA para a minha localização)



Não vejo nada de "descida consolidada" nas previsões para Lisboa, muito menos na 3ª. e na 4ª.: máximas de 33-34ºC e mínimas de 22-23ºC...
Aliás, o dia de hoje sempre esteve previsto como o mais quente mas as previsões para as temperaturas dos dias seguintes têm vindo até a subir... 







Edição: e o aviso amarelo vai-se prolongando...


----------



## rokleon (19 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

Tonton disse:


> Não vejo nada de "descida consolidada" nas previsões para Lisboa, muito menos na 3ª. e na 4ª.: máximas de 33-34ºC e mínimas de 22-23ºC...
> Aliás, o dia de hoje sempre esteve previsto como o mais quente mas as previsões para as temperaturas dos dias seguintes têm vindo até a subir...
> 
> 
> ...


Disse "sim" à descida mas não à "consolidada"  Há previsão de descida de terça para quarta pelo menos para S.M. da Feira, como referi.. A máxima desce de 35 para 32 e estabiliza. As mínimas estão à volta dos 19/20 sempre. Não é uma descida significativa, como já se referiu aqui no fórum, esta estabilidade "sustentada" será um período perfeito para quem vai de férias de verão agora e fizer praia, mas será certamente mau por causa dos incêndios. Queria fazer print mas não dá, deixo o link:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Aveiro&Santa Maria da Feira
Off-topic: Não sei porquê o meteopt não aceita print screens, diz que o formato é inválido   (no pc) Já tentei no Chrome, no Mozilla também... Alguém tem esse problema também?


----------



## Marco pires (19 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

segunda-feira, amanhã:

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, soprando
do quadrante oeste a partir do final da manhã.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

terça-feira:

Pequena descida de temperatura no litoral Norte e Centro.

quarta-feira:

Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral a norte do

Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2018 às 18:34)

*Satélite europeu dos ventos com tecnologia portuguesa é lançado na terça-feira*

*
*
Emissão do lançamento aqui  https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Aeolus/Watch_Aeolus_launch_live


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

O tufão Sulik tem um olho colossal. No último aviso do JTWC, foi estimado um diâmetro de 45 milhas náuticas (83 kms).

Daqui a pouco haverão imagens a cores  http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms/largec.html?area=0&element=1&time=201808202050&mode=UTC&line=0 ou http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/large.html?area=0&element=1&time=20180820211730&mode=UTC


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

*Alentejo atingido por tempestade tropical*
DreamstimeJORNAL I21/08/2018 20:12

Ventos fortes, chuva e trovoada atingiram esta tarde a localidade de Mértola.

Algumas regiões do Alentejo foram esta terça-feira afetadas, ao final da tarde, por fortes rajadas de vento acompanhadas por chuva e granizo. Nas redes sociais, foram partilhadas imagens de localidades como Mértola – que, pelas 19h, foi atingida por uma forte trovoada inesperada.

Um habitante de Mértola confirmou ao _i _a ocorrência de ventos fortes, chuva e trovoada. O mau tempo começou na tarde desta segunda-feira, tendo no final de terça sido forte. Uma das zonas mais afetadas foi Mina de São Domingos.


Cerca de uma hora depois, e contactado pelo _i_, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) ainda não tinha conhecimento de qualquer fenómeno extremo na região do Alentejo, mas fonte oficial admitia como “possível” a ocorrência de chuvas e de ventos fortes, devido à “forte instabilidade” das condições atmosféricas previstas para ontem nas zonas do Interior Centro e Sul.

 Ainda segundo o IPMA, o cenário de instabilidade começa a diminuir durante esta quarta-feira, ainda que se mantenha em todo o Interior. Até ao fim-de-semana, o tempo deverá estabilizar, prevendo-se uma baixa das temperaturas para valores “normais” para esta época do ano.
https://ionline.sapo.pt/623264

Vá lá não dizerem que tinha sido um tornado...


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2018 às 22:07)

---


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2018 às 22:26)

Há uns tempos houve um pequeno _sururu_ quando escrevi que não me importava nada se Agosto de 2018 fosse igual ao de 2003 (porque este mês foi muito chuvoso em PDL). Fui acusado de ser apoiante de incêndios e fatalidades.

Como dá para ver, a minha opinião fez muita diferença


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

*Merkel Allies Pressure Her to Keep Coal Plants Running*



> Merkel faces tough choices. Coal states run by the same parties that make up her federal coalition fret that a rapid reduction of fossil-fuel plants will leave a huge economic hole in their regions and threaten the security of power supplies. But hard coal and lignite push out about a third of the nation’s carbon dioxide emissions, which Merkel is committed to cutting.





> As many as 65,000 direct and indirect jobs hang on coal power generation and lignite mining, according to Psephos GmbH, a think tank. Saxony, Brandenburg and Saxony-Anhalt -- all signatories of this week’s letter to the commission -- face regional elections next year, which will be fought by the populist Alternative for Germany party.









Nos EUA, as localidades onde predomina a exploração de carvão votaram no Trump. Acham que foi por serem racistas?


----------



## dahon (22 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

Orion disse:


> *Merkel Allies Pressure Her to Keep Coal Plants Running*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quantos empregos directa e indirectamente não foram criados pela aposta nas energias renovável?
Só o "Clean Coal" é que é bom e dá emprego.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

vê-se mesmo que estamos na silly season, o pessoal deve estar todo de férias, e o marasmo meteorológico também não ajuda


----------



## Cesar (25 Ago 2018 às 00:03)

Provavelmente o marasmo meteorológico acaba na semana que vem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2018 às 06:13)

O verão que não ia existir até acabou por ser bem bom. Este mês de Agosto foi a lotaria para quem esteve de férias, emigrantes etc. Quase todos os dias com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.

O último verão chuvoso acho que já nem me recordo quando foi. E não estou a falar de morrinha tipo orvalho que cai no litoral em dias de nevoeiro, mas sim de períodos com a zonal mais descida e com várias frentes a atravessarem sobretudo o Norte. Já vi muitos verões assim. Ultimamente tem sido tudo muito extremo. Já chateia.

Recordo-me de grandes dias de chuva em pleno verão por aqui, e chuva frontal mesmo à inverno. Lembro-me em Julho de 2009 (22, acho), em que muitas zonas do Minho andaram na casa dos 100 mm. Também no fim de Julho de 2013 tive um dia com uns 40 mm. Saudades desses dias de verão. 


Por falar em chuva, já nem sei o que é isso lol.


Cumps.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

Se o tipo fosse americano o momento teria sido filmado


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2018 às 23:12)

dahon disse:


> Quantos empregos directa e indirectamente não foram criados pela aposta nas energias renovável



Se calhar esses novos empregos não foram criados no mesmo local nem empregaram as mesmas pessoas.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Previsões para o mês de setembro, mesmo valendo o que valem, que temos em perspectiva?
Já agora, sou só eu ou mais alguém está com saudades de alguma chuvinha ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

A entrada de Setembro será acompanhada por uma corrente de leste, durante a 1ª semana de Setembro talvez com alguma instabilidade no interior do país. Por isso, o Verão vai continuar com todo o seu esplendor, Setembro a dentro. 

Setembro é bom para aproveitar a praia mais calma e a água bem quentinha, ela já está nos 24/25ºC, venha mais uma suestada para aquecer mais um pouco.


----------



## rokleon (26 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A entrada de Setembro será acompanhada por uma corrente de leste, durante a 1ª semana de Setembro talvez com alguma instabilidade no interior do país. Por isso, o Verão vai continuar com todo o seu esplendor, Setembro a dentro.
> 
> Setembro é bom para aproveitar a praia mais calma e a água bem quentinha, ela já está nos 24/25ºC, venha mais uma suestada para aquecer mais um pouco.


Para ti, espetáculo que estás no Algarve e bom de aproveitar, e praias muito menos cheias de gente!


----------



## Cesar (26 Ago 2018 às 22:47)

.


----------



## Cesar (26 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

Pessoal o que acham de darem nomes ás trovoadas.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2018 às 08:34)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2018 às 08:45)

O Gordon III, primo do Ophelia


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2018 às 09:18)

Orion disse:


>



Começa o GFS a ver Furações a cada saída... É verdade que estamos no auge da época, mas num ano tão calmo, terá de existir um aquecimento exponencial do Oceano e a existência de condições atmosféricas ideais para a concretização dessas previsões...


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2018 às 14:23)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

Orion disse:


> *Merkel Allies Pressure Her to Keep Coal Plants Running*


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Como nesta temporada de furacões os ciclone subtropicais (que mais tarde adquirem características tropicais) têm sido prevalentes, fui ao baú relembrar os que foram oficialmente registados (desde 1997):











Mais raro que os ciclones sutropicais nas redondezas é mesmo a TT que se forma sobre os Açores. A (minorca) Grace é um caso fascinante  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/AL092009_Grace.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

Orion disse:


> O Gordon III, primo do Ophelia



Pode ser, namorado da Ophelia.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

Vamos lá lançar o pânico nos Açores.



> "Aviso vermelho por aproximação do furacão de grau 4, chamado de "GFS", ao grupo central do arquipélago dos Açores"



É já em setembro que estreia a série mais aguardada da reentré do novo ano hidrológico.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

A publicar outra vez uma saída com furacões nos Açores? Sim, porque nesta saída o furacão fica >12? horas estacionário no GOc


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

Na 2ª feira o fumo foi bastante visível (a sul dos Açores).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2018 às 19:51)

Que diabo se passa com o gfs hoje? Não consegui ver a run das 00 e agora ainda continua a mostrar a das 6 ao invés da das 12. Sou eu que estou a ser naba?


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 20:28)




----------



## Tonton (29 Ago 2018 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


>



Que bom seria para abreviar a seca, não?


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

Tonton disse:


> Que bom seria para abreviar a seca, não?



Não me parece que um ciclone tropical semi-estacionário seja a opção mais agradável


----------



## Tonton (29 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

Orion disse:


> Não me parece que um ciclone tropical semi-estacionário seja a opção mais agradável



Pelas pressões mínimas previstas, não parece ser muito intenso em termos de vento...


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

Tonton disse:


> Pelas pressões mínimas previstas, não parece ser muito intenso em termos de vento...



Muitooo cedo. 

Curvas precoces nem sempre significam que vai passar perto dos Açores. Deixo 2 exemplos com períodos (curiosamente) muito semelhantes.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2018 às 19:37)

Frustrante para os meteoloucos do continente. Nem os restos chegam


----------



## vitamos (30 Ago 2018 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> Frustrante para os meteoloucos do continente. Nem os restos chegam


Como não me esqueço do impressionante choradinho do verão que não iria aparecer, aguardo ansiosamente pelo drama da chuva que não irá cair!


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

Já no ano passado o GFS modelava uma 'paradinha'...






... com o Ophelia (oeste/noroeste da PI). Na realidade o ciclone continuou a acelerar e é quase certo que aconteceria o mesmo neste caso.

Mais a sério, e independentemente da intensidade, há um consenso na posição do futuro Florence até 144h. Depois disso há de quase tudo um pouco.






Mesmo que o ciclone continue a deslocar-se para (nor)oeste, nada está perdido para os meteomalucos:






Pelos _ensembles_, haverá um Gordon na primeira metade de Setembro () mas é possível que se forme mais para a leste do que outros (mais próximo de África/CV).


----------



## Stormlover (31 Ago 2018 às 13:50)

Eu só queria um bom swell nestas marés vivas de setembro, mas tudo indica que não ...


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2018 às 12:42)

Um ex Furacão/Tempestade tropical a passar perto dos Açores e a dirigir-se já como extra tropical para o NW de Portugal Continental:


----------



## ruka (1 Set 2018 às 15:31)

as últimas saídas dos modelos, nomeadamente o 2o painel do GFS têm colocado essa possível situação... penso tratar se da recem tempestade tropical Florence


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2018 às 15:43)

A saída operacional do GFS 6z é a única que atribui ao ciclone maior intensidade e duração (eventualmente chegando à PI). No _ensemble_, e em geral, o Florence eventualmente desaparece a muitos milhares de quilómetros a sudoeste dos Açores.






Futurologia à parte, o Florence deverá ainda passar muitos dias no Atlântico tropical.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2018 às 20:07)

O Gordon provoca inundações no Texas (e o Florence, a rondar a cat. 3, afeta as Bermudas na perspetiva do IFS)


----------



## rokleon (2 Set 2018 às 08:15)

Reportagem SIC:
*Quase todas as ilhas dos Açores têm explorações afetadas pela seca*


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2018 às 12:16)

Pessoal existe um tópico para a meteorologia tropical! Não dispersem informação aqui, o histórico do forum agradece. 

* Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2018)*


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2018 às 12:18)

Correcto. O Seguimento Livre está no fórum de seguimento principal (para Portugal) por alguma razão, posts que sejam sobre outros assuntos como mudanças climáticas, meteorologia tropical (mundial), têm os seus próprios tópicos!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2018 às 15:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, agora são uns dias sem estação. Finalmente deu para ir fazer manutenção. Os registos falsos de chuva são provavelmente pássaros (vou mudar o pluviómetro de sítio), e o RS... saltou-lhe a maioria da tinta. Ainda durou uns bons anos.  Está na altura de levar mais umas camadas de tinta.


Aliás, história surreal... Há uns tempos (dois meses?) mudou-se para o meu bairro (mas a 1 quarteirão ou quarteirão e meio) uma pessoa com a mesma estação que eu. Uma vez notei que a estação no WU dele tinha dados iguais aos "meus", mas não pensei nada de mais, talvez a estação dele estivesse estragada e ele tivesse começado a utilizar os meus dados para coleção. Tudo bem.

Para contextualizar, tenho uma antena artesanal na consola da minha estação porque sempre tive problemas de receção de dados. As paredes são muito espessas entre a minha casa e o telhado. A estação tem uma transmissão anunciada de 100m (nunca chega a esse valor muitas vezes).

Vendo que os valores de temperatura andavam estranhos, já desde Julho por aí, hoje finalmente consegui ir fazer manutenção. Para minha surpresa a estação até estava em bom estado, exceto o facto de os pratos do RS já pouca tinta terem. Ok, deve ser esse o problema, desmontei tudo e está na altura de pintar de novo. Já dentro de casa, tiro as pilhas ao transmissor e tudo, para não ficar ligado. Não é que a minha consola continua a receber dados? Ao que parece, a minha estçaão está a apanhar os dados do vizinho e não sei exatamente há quanto tempo. Em alguma altura que perdeu o sinal do meu transmissor, sincronizou à estação do vizinho (que está a coisa de 200m!!!!) e aí ficou. E apanha o sinal perfeitamente.

E esta hein?  Se mesmo reduzindo a antena, não conseguir apanhar os *meus* dados, não sei qual será o futuro da minha estação. Obviamente que quero os meus dados e não os dos outros.


Edit: Reduzi a antena, continua a apanhar os dados da outra estação. A pessoa penso que é rádio-amador, será que a antena de rádio estará a amplificar o sinal? Bem, enfim.


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2018 às 20:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aliás, história surreal... Há uns tempos (dois meses?) mudou-se para o meu bairro (mas a 1 quarteirão ou quarteirão e meio) uma pessoa com a mesma estação que eu. Uma vez notei que a estação no WU dele tinha dados iguais aos "meus", mas não pensei nada de mais, talvez a estação dele estivesse estragada e ele tivesse começado a utilizar os meus dados para coleção. Tudo bem.
> 
> Para contextualizar, tenho uma antena artesanal na consola da minha estação porque sempre tive problemas de receção de dados. As paredes são muito espessas entre a minha casa e o telhado. A estação tem uma transmissão anunciada de 100m (nunca chega a esse valor muitas vezes).
> 
> ...



A minha primeira estação (do Lidl), já há uns bons anos, tinha uma particularidade interessante e útil: permitia memorizar dois sinais, fixando-se no mais forte, mas permitindo aceder a outro. Foi particularmente útil quando um vizinho colocou um sensor Oregon na varanda por cima de minha casa (e cujo sinal se sobrepunha regularmente)


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2018 às 20:36)

vitamos disse:


> A minha primeira estação (do Lidl), já há uns bons anos, tinha uma particularidade interessante e útil: permitia memorizar dois sinais, fixando-se no mais forte, mas permitindo aceder a outro. Foi particularmente útil quando um vizinho colocou um sensor Oregon na varanda por cima de minha casa (e cujo sinal se sobrepunha regularmente)


Yep, as Oregon têm uma opção para selecionar o "canal" do sensor e da consola, infelizmente não é opção com esta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Set 2018 às 12:01)

O que se passa com o gfs que continua parado na saída das 12 de ontem? Ou sou só eu?


----------



## rokleon (7 Set 2018 às 12:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que se passa com o gfs que continua parado na saída das 12 de ontem? Ou sou só eu?


No diretório meteociel está tudo ok. 6z de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2018 às 12:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que se passa com o gfs que continua parado na saída das 12 de ontem? Ou sou só eu?


Só os meteogramas aqui do fórum é que não são atualizados desde a saída das 12z de ontem. No meteociel, está normal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Set 2018 às 12:37)

rokleon disse:


> No diretório meteociel está tudo ok. 6z de hoje.





joralentejano disse:


> Só os meteogramas aqui do fórum é que não são atualizados desde a saída das 12z de ontem. No meteociel, está normal.



Muito obrigada aos dois!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2018 às 22:51)

A pura da loucura do ECM para aqui, na 3ª feira de manhã, com +40 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2018 às 21:20)

Boas.

Queria só deixar uma pequena lembrança - apesar de o tópico se chamar Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, este está inserido no fórum de seguimento de situações em Portugal. Sistemas tropicais, mesmo que esteja previsto que passem ao largo ou atinjam território Português, continuam a ser discutidos no seguimento tropical, onde há um tópico para o seguimento de sistemas tropicais atlânticos. Tal como acontece com, por exemplo, sistemas convectivos, obviamente que o seguimento/nowcasting de uma situação tropical que irá mesmo/está já a atingir território Português é encorajada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Queria só deixar uma pequena lembrança - apesar de o tópico se chamar Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, este está inserido no fórum de seguimento de situações em Portugal. Sistemas tropicais, mesmo que esteja previsto que passem ao largo ou atinjam território Português, continuam a ser discutidos no seguimento tropical, onde há um tópico para o seguimento de sistemas tropicais atlânticos. Tal como acontece com, por exemplo, sistemas convectivos, obviamente que o seguimento/nowcasting de uma situação tropical que irá mesmo/está já a atingir território Português é encorajada.


Eu sei, mas como este Furacão Florence tudo indica vai ser um evento absolutamente histórico, quis chamar a atenção do forum...


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2018 às 12:50)

bem lá se foram as trovoadas todas previstas para esta semana... desde ontem deixaram de prever


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 13:10)

david 6 disse:


> bem lá se foram as trovoadas todas previstas para esta semana... desde ontem deixaram de prever


É verdade, foi tudo parar a Espanha para variar! 
Por aqui já se sente bem a falta de precipitação, incrível a diferença dos campos espanhóis em relação aos nossos nas imagens que foram passando na tv na última semana da vuelta! Grande parte já bem verdinhos! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 14:14)




----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2018 às 14:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É verdade, foi tudo parar a Espanha para variar!
> Por aqui já se sente bem a falta de precipitação, incrível a diferença dos campos espanhóis em relação aos nossos nas imagens que foram passando na tv na última semana da vuelta! Grande parte já bem verdinhos!
> 
> 
> ...




Esta imagem elucida bem isso. Portugal a fazer frente aos vários desertos do norte de África e das Arábias.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 22:30)

Parece-me que o IPMA devia ter estendido o aviso de trovoada pelo menos mais duas horas, parece que ainda não acabou.


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 22:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me que o IPMA devia ter estendido o aviso de trovoada pelo menos mais duas horas, parece que ainda não acabou.


Sim parece que é para continuar.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2018 às 23:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me que o IPMA devia ter estendido o aviso de trovoada pelo menos mais duas horas, parece que ainda não acabou.


De facto ainda não acabou... praticamente 5 horas seguidas! A trovoada está bem mais suave, mas continua a chover, também bem mais fraco. Mas o que é certo é que de tempos em tempos lá se vê um relâmpago e ouve-se o respetivo trovão!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2018 às 03:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me que o IPMA devia ter estendido o aviso de trovoada pelo menos mais duas horas, parece que ainda não acabou.


Em defesa do IPMA, estive a ver os modelos principais e praticamente nenhum previa a situação desta noite. Nem o Arome, nem o ECMWF, nem o GFS, excetuando talvez a run das 18z.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Set 2018 às 23:19)

situação actual no atlantico:


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Set 2018 às 01:33)

Para o final da próxima semana quase 40ºC no Alentejo 
O Julho pouco quente já me fazia temer isto... calor até perder de vista....


----------



## Marco pires (17 Set 2018 às 15:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para o final da próxima semana quase 40ºC no Alentejo
> O Julho pouco quente já me fazia temer isto... calor até perder de vista....


 

Isso é chamada a lei da compensação.
Mas há quem não acredite na existência da mesma, que não é por haver um início de verão fresco que depois iremos ter temperaturas altas outono dentro.
No meu caso não tenho uma ideia formada sobre o assunto e sobre a chamada lei da compensação, mas pelo que tenho visto dá-me a entender que talvez exista algum fundo de verdade nisso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Set 2018 às 22:02)

Marco pires disse:


> Isso é chamada a lei da compensação.
> Mas há quem não acredite na existência da mesma, que não é por haver um início de verão fresco que depois iremos ter temperaturas altas outono dentro.
> No meu caso não tenho uma ideia formada sobre o assunto e sobre a chamada lei da compensação, mas pelo que tenho visto dá-me a entender que talvez exista algum fundo de verdade nisso.


Cientificamente não existe nada que fundamente a tal "lei" da compensação ! Agora acredito que por vezes possamos sentir que isso está a acontecer, mas não está! A meteorologia é  mesmo assim, é volátil, acaba sempre por nos surpreender Umas vezes pela positiva, outras pela negativa,mas até isso é muito relativo mediante o gosto de cada um! O importante é a mesma continuar a ser imprevisível, mal de nós se algum dia  alguém a conseguir controlar! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 22:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para o final da próxima semana quase 40ºC no Alentejo
> O Julho pouco quente já me fazia temer isto... calor até perder de vista....


Na verdade este mês de Setembro, está a ser mais quente do que Julho


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2018 às 23:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na verdade este mês de Setembro, está a ser mais quente do que Julho



O passado mês de Julho foi bastante abaixo da média, não era difícil.


----------



## Tonton (18 Set 2018 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> O passado mês de Julho foi bastante abaixo da média, não era difícil.



Não foi assim tanto (de 0,5 a 1,5ºC) :

IPMA
_Julho de 2018, com anomalia da temperatura média do ar de-1.02 °C, é o mais frio desde 2000. 
Valores de temperatura média inferiores ocorreram em cerca de 18 % dos anos (desde 1931). 
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 27.25 °C, foi 1.47 °C inferior ao normal e corresponde ao 
valor mais baixo dos últimos 30 anos (Figura 2). 
O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 15.05 °C, foi 0.57 °C inferior ao normal. _

E não esquecer que a média do mês de Setembro é bastante mais baixa (cerca de 26ºC nas máximas e 20ºC na geral) e temos estado muito acima.


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Set 2018 às 06:52)

Palha.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2018 às 08:23)

Por aqui, este mês de setembro também está com uma brutal anomalia positiva, é bem provável que acabe como o mais quente dos últimos 30 anos, pelo menos. Há ainda essa curiosidade de saber se acaba como terceiro ou segundo mês mais quente deste 2018.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2018 às 15:17)

aqui tem estado incrivelmente quente...alguém aposta chuva para inicio Outubro?   Começa a ser necessária...tudo mto seco (embora mta água em poços, não me lembro de estarem tão altos por esta altura.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Como habitualmente, os compósitos prolongados escondem as variações. Cá deixo a análise mensal 





















O Helene e o Joyce foram insuficientes para gerar uma anomalia negativa na pressão de superfície.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2018 às 21:50)

alguem aposta alguma chuva para Outubro? Difícil de dizer, eu sei...


----------



## Marco pires (20 Set 2018 às 21:54)

a sina dos últimos anos tem sido o prolongamento do verão outubro a dentro, infelizmente.
poderá não ser o caso e espero bem que não, mas que não está fácil isso é verdade.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2018 às 11:09)

Pois aparentemente as temperaturas vao entrar em valores mais normais, mas sem sinal de chuva pra já...ha muitos anos que não temos um outubro a começar normalmente. Vamos ver...


----------



## Tonton (21 Set 2018 às 11:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois aparentemente as temperaturas vao entrar em valores mais normais, mas sem sinal de chuva pra já...ha muitos anos que não temos um outubro a começar normalmente. Vamos ver...



As previsões que vejo para início de Outubro, continuam a ser de temperaturas muito acima da média para o mês - 27-29ºC de máximas para Lisboa e noites tropicais...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2018 às 11:42)

É estranho como os Outubros estão a ser anormalmente quentes desde a ultima década, parece que o Verão se arrasta para o outono. Eu quando era puto nos anos 80 e 90, íamos para a escola em Outubro já com luvas, e chuva era quase certa, às vezes coincidia com as vindimas. Um dos grandes pesadelos dos agricultores em Alenquer era fazer as vindima à chuva, facto que acontecia muitas vezes. 
Parece que é cada vez mais difícil ao sistema sair das condições de Verão atmosférico.



Tonton disse:


> As previsões que vejo para início de Outubro, continuam a ser de temperaturas muito acima da média para o mês - 27-29ºC de máximas para Lisboa e noites tropicais...


----------



## nmcbs84 (21 Set 2018 às 13:53)

Esse pesadelo ainda se mantem :-) No nosso caso no Douro. Eu diria que a ultima vindima com chuva com alguma constante foi 2014 ou 2013. O pasadelo da podridão era uma constante... A partir de 2015 começou a haver alterações ao calendário habitual com mais frequência.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2018 às 17:55)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Esse pesadelo ainda se mantem :-) No nosso caso no Douro. Eu diria que a ultima vindima com chuva com alguma constante foi 2014 ou 2013. O pasadelo da podridão era uma constante... A partir de 2015 começou a haver alterações ao calendário habitual com mais frequência.


Pois aqui para baixo j]a vai mais de uma década com Setembro e  Outubro sem chuva ou pouca chuva a pontos de se estragar a vindima. Uma década é estatisticamente mais relevante do que só a partir de 2015, mas sem duvida que as coisas estao em mudança. Também as vindimas fazem-se cada vez mais cedo nos últimos 20 anos...excepção feita a este ano que está a ser mais tardia, ou normal para os parâmetros dos anos 80 e 90.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2018 às 19:45)

retirado da página meteo trás os montes, "pessoas normais" vs "meteo loucos" neste momento  eu não digo neve já, mas uma chuva sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2018 às 20:35)

Prefiro ter um AA potente agora, do que ter um AA destes em Dezembro ou Janeiro. 

Não tarda, deve começar as profecias do apocalipse, do deserto e muito mais coisas por aí ou será por além.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2018 às 21:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não tarda, deve começar as profecias do apocalipse, do deserto e muito mais coisas por aí ou será por além



Eu acho que vai ser mais isto, e não deve tardar muito:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Set 2018 às 13:00)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *PRECIPITAÇÃO em PORTUGAL para os próximos dias  *
> 
> *Válido a partir do dia 27 de Setembro de 2018, até Início do mês de Outubro de 2018*
> 
> ...



Será que ainda vamos mesmo ter chuva antes do final do mês? A previsão aponta que sim!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Os modelos estão a ficar  interessantes mostrando alguma instabilidade a partir de dia 27, um bom sinal é que os principais modelos estão a entrar em consenso .
De qualquer das formas temos de esperar mais uns dias para ver se esta situação se confirma.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2018 às 17:16)

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/out...havera-muita-chuva-ja-em-outubro-9889334.html
Os jornaleiros a ver coisas que ainda ninguem confirmou.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2018 às 18:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Os jornaleiros a ver coisas que ainda ninguem confirmou.



O/a jornalista não inventou nada:



> A ser assim, diz o provérbio: " *outubro quente, traz o diabo no ventre*". Mas, segundo o meteorologista Daniel Zaferino, um dos sócios da BestWeather, "no final da primeira quinzena de outubro há de dar-se uma viragem e, em princípio, será um outubro mais chuvoso do que o normal".





> Em outubro, novembro e dezembro serão caracterizados "por precipitações acima da média em especial no Norte e Centro e ligeiramente acima da média no Sul".



O artigo até está recomendável e foram indicados alguns portais


----------



## nmcbs84 (22 Set 2018 às 18:41)

Pessoal já sei que é pedir muito, mas... alguém consegue tentar prever se a confirmar-se o evento(s) de precipitação entre 27 (?) e 30 (?) de Setembro, o regime de precipitação poderá instalar-se mais em difinitivo a Norte de Portugal em particular, dai para a a frente?


----------



## Tonton (22 Set 2018 às 19:02)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Pessoal já sei que é pedir muito, mas... alguém consegue tentar prever se a confirmar-se o evento(s) de precipitação entre 27 (?) e 30 (?) de Setembro, o regime de precipitação poderá instalar-se mais em difinitivo a Norte de Portugal em particular, dai para a a frente?



A esta distância, qualquer afirmação positiva ou negativa, é pura especulação.
De acordo com o mês que é (Outubro), é normal que haja chuva, especialmente no Norte, mas como hoje em dia, cada vez mais, o tempo real foje à normalidade (veja-se este mês), é melhor não esperar nada.


----------



## Tonton (22 Set 2018 às 19:14)

Orion disse:


> _Em outubro, novembro e dezembro serão caracterizados "por precipitações acima da média em especial no Norte e Centro e ligeiramente acima da média no Sul"._



Não sei onde estão a ver isso para Outubro, no Copernicus, como diz no artigo


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2018 às 19:38)

Tonton disse:


> Não sei onde estão a ver isso para Outubro, no Copernicus, como diz no artigo



Se calhar basearam-se na previsão de Agosto (a penúltima).


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2018 às 12:26)

Para onde foi a nebulosidade baixa nos Açores? Mais um dia com céu quase limpo em muita ilha.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2018 às 08:42)

Impressão minha ou os modelos colocam o Leslie fortalecido em movimento directo para os Açores e para o Continente durante a próxima semana. Está visto que o actual estado do tempo só deverá ser alterado significativamente com alguma mudança brusca... Só espero que não haja outra tangente idêntica ao Ophelia para agravar ainda mais o estado do tempo...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2018 às 14:31)

*As cidades europeias estão mais quentes. Portugal está no fim da lista *












 https://www.onedegreewarmer.eu/list


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2018 às 15:01)

Boa tarde

Alguém já reparou que os meteogramas GFS estão os dias atrasados, mantendo-se no dia 21??


----------



## rozzo (24 Set 2018 às 15:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguém já reparou que os meteogramas GFS estão os dias atrasados, mantendo-se no dia 21??




https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui.351/pagina-43#post-693896


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2018 às 15:22)

rozzo disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui.351/pagina-43#post-693896



Obrigado @rozzo  mas não tinha visto a explicação


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2018 às 13:06)

O IPMA ainda nao mostra possibilidade de instabilidade a partir de 4a feira. Devia?


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Set 2018 às 13:22)

jamestorm disse:


> O IPMA ainda nao mostra possibilidade de instabilidade a partir de 4a feira. Devia?


O modelo numérico principal do ipma é  o  Ecm como o ecm mostra pouca instabilidade nos próximos dias no site do ipma não aparece chuva .
Ja o Gfs esta mais optimista e mostra alguma chuva mas o ipma não utiliza o modelo gfs resumindo não há consenso entre os modelos temos de esperar que chegue o dia para ver qual é que têm razão


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2018 às 13:30)

O IPMA não mostra instabilidade? 

Se não mostra, porque raio, que desde Domingo, o IPMA tem instabilidade nas suas previsões descritivas, a partir de 4ª feira. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Nem vou, postar a previsão toda, basta só colocar o resumo:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 26.setembro.2018

RESUMO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo. *Condições de instabilidade nas
regiões do interior.*

Leiam a descritiva e vejam lá, se o IPMA não tem lá instabilidade. Se calhar, gostam mais com bonecos.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Set 2018 às 15:19)

Mostra instabilidade nas regiões do costume, interior.
Portanto não mostra instabilidade assim como está assinalada no GFS, que coloca acumulados em partes do litoral.
Para o caso, o IPMA não tem qualquer previsão de chuva para o litoral.
Instabilidade no interior á vários dias que tem mostrado.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2018 às 16:16)

Neste verão o anticiclone expandiu-se mais para noroeste do que a média. Nada mais acrescento porque, em parte, hoje é 25 de Setembro e não há relatório de Agosto para os Açores. É o habitual e só deve estar disponível a meio de Outubro


----------



## rokleon (25 Set 2018 às 18:35)

Marco pires disse:


> Mostra instabilidade nas regiões do costume, interior.
> Portanto não mostra instabilidade assim como está assinalada no GFS, que coloca acumulados em partes do litoral.
> Para o caso, o IPMA não tem qualquer previsão de chuva para o litoral.
> Instabilidade no interior à vários dias que tem mostrado.


É o que tem sido típico nestes últimos 2 meses, quando há precipitação em PT continental.

Contudo estender-se-á provavelmente a regiões do Lit. Norte no dia seguinte. EDIT: e sul e centro também 


ARPEGE parece-me o mais indicado, pela resolução e por ser a curto prazo:





É "pouquinha", infelizmente.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA não mostra instabilidade?
> 
> Se não mostra, porque raio, que desde Domingo, o IPMA tem instabilidade nas suas previsões descritivas, a partir de 4ª feira. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
> 
> ...


Uma imagem vale por mil palavras...


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2018 às 23:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Uma imagem vale por mil palavras...



No caso do IPMA não, as palavras da descritiva valem mais!

Pessoal, não liguem aos bonequinhos das nuvens com pingos ou com o sol a espreitar, isso é para os comuns mortais. 
Os meteoloucos como nós veem as saídas dos modelos ou senão tiverem tempo leem a previsão descritiva!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2018 às 11:33)

sim, ja nem ligo quando o IPMA mostra *Condições de instabilidade nas
regiões do interior.*
Instabilidade mais para o Litoral era o que tinha em mente...


----------



## Marco pires (26 Set 2018 às 15:55)

O IPMA parece querer dar algo para amanhã na região de Lisboa, a ver vamos


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2018 às 16:08)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA parece querer dar algo para amanhã na região de Lisboa, a ver vamos



Amanha deverá ficar tudo ou quase tudo no Interior, eu não espero grande coisa para o Litoral.


----------



## nmcbs84 (26 Set 2018 às 16:59)

Será que a partir da próxima terça-feira irá haver mudanças (temporárias ou não) razoavelmente bruscas de temperaturas?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Set 2018 às 01:04)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Será que é desta que o "Verão" acaba de vez, este ano?*
> 
> *Previsão válida a partir do 9 de Outubro de 2018 (Terça-feira)*
> 
> ...



É desta que finalmente iremos ter um ataque de origem polar/subpolar, e que irá trazer frio para o nosso país??


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2018 às 12:06)




----------



## jamestorm (27 Set 2018 às 14:01)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> É desta que finalmente iremos ter um ataque de origem polar/subpolar, e que irá trazer frio para o nosso país??


Boa! Isso é que era...sinceramente já estou farto deste Verão que custou a chegar, mas talvez esteja a ser um dos mais quentes por aqui. Já nao era sem tempo das temperaturas esfriarem e sobretudo que venha a chuva!


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2018 às 19:56)

Mais drama na especulação dos contornos dos eventos meteorológicos com a adição da saída das 06z e 18z (só até às 144h) no IFS.

É uma excelente novidade já que é o melhor modelo global disponível e paralelamente não desperdiçam desnecessariamente recursos ao estenderem as 2 saídas até às >240h.

Agora é esperar que fique disponível nos locais habituais


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2018 às 21:02)

Bem tantos furacões tantas depressões sub tropicais etc. E nada consegue fazer mudar o paradigma aqui da porcaria do AA sobre Portugal. Eu sinceramente tenho muito medo quando aqui o nosso clima entra ou em seca ou em chuva. Parece cada vez mais que com o passar dos anos é cada vez mais complicado haver uma mudança no clima. Eu que gosto de uma atmosfera bem mexida com depressões e tudo mais é uma autentica seca.
Aqui pelo litoral norte salvo erro uma trovoadita aí à uns tempos atrás de resto tem sido uma secura enorme. Então aqui pela zona do Porto já toda a gente anda fartinha do calor. E cheira-me que só para Novembro é que haverá uma mudança radical aqui do clima. Este calor já nem saudável é...é já doentio. É uma autentica pasmaceira climatológica. Nas previsões a 10 dias é só sol sol sol e sol e mais sol ate perder de vista. E os modelos também não mostram nenhuma tendência. Aposto mesmo num Outubro totalmente seco, pelo menos aqui pelo litoral norte e pelo Porto.


----------



## rokleon (27 Set 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Set 2018 às 22:15)

Quando se perspectiva que as temperaturas baixem para valores aceitáveis para esta época do ano?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2018 às 22:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quando se perspectiva que as temperaturas baixem para valores aceitáveis para esta época do ano?



Até 6 de Outubro, as temperaturas vão continuar acima da média, embora ocorra uma ligeira descida das temperaturas a partir de 1 de Outubro, mas nada de muito significativo. 

A previsão do IPMA para Viseu, a 10 dias, mostra isso http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Viseu&Viseu


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Set 2018 às 22:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até 6 de Outubro, as temperaturas vão continuar acima da média, embora ocorra uma ligeira descida das temperaturas a partir de 1 de Outubro, mas nada de muito significativo.
> 
> A previsão do IPMA para Viseu, a 10 dias, mostra isso http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Viseu&Viseu



Obrigada! Sim, no IPMA já tinha visto mas acima dos 3 dias... Como há pessoal sempre a par de todos os modelos e mais alguns, achei por bem tentar perceber se dizem todos o mesmo. Estou tão farta de calor.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2018 às 23:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! Sim, no IPMA já tinha visto mas acima dos 3 dias... Como há pessoal sempre a par de todos os modelos e mais alguns, achei por bem tentar perceber se dizem todos o mesmo. Estou tão farta de calor.


Penso que grande parte está, o calor dos últimos dias tem sido horrível e com o sol cada vez mais baixo, é ainda pior.
No que diz respeito ás previsões...já estiveram boas com máximas abaixo dos 25ºC mas nas últimas saídas já está tudo nos 30ºC novamente (falo pela minha zona), as mínimas é que poderão descer para valores mais frescos. O padrão está tal e qual como no ano passado, os modelos nas 216h/240h mostram instabilidade e tempo mais fresco mas logo a seguir aparece o anticiclone a exterminar tudo e acaba por ser tudo adiado para mais tarde. Já começa a ser um hábito , é esperar para ver porque pode mudar tudo de repente, nunca se sabe.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Set 2018 às 00:14)

Este calor, para mim, nesta altura do ano é particularmente cansativo. Não é que o meu trabalho seja fisicamente exigente, que não é, mas exige concentração elevada. Esta tarde foram 5 horas seguidas e cheguei ao fim extenuada, muito por causa do calor que não cedeu a tarde toda.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2018 às 10:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este calor, para mim, nesta altura do ano é particularmente cansativo.



Sou exactamente da mesma opinião, pois calor deste género prolongado no tempo, quando o metabolismo pede tempo mais fresco, é completamente contraproducente na larga maioria das actividades profissionais.
No meu caso, como já tenho referido várias vezes, o pior são as temperaturas elevadas durante o período nocturno. Por muito que abra janelas em casa, não há maneira de baixar dos 28 ºC/ 30 ºC e, mesmo que durma 6/7 horas, parece que não descansei em condições... Isso depois prejudica o resto do dia e prolonga-se durante a larga maioria da semana de trabalho, pois não consigo descansar em condições...
Esperemos sinceramente que o "marasmo anti ciclónico" vá para outras paragens e abra as portas à instabilidade atlântica, pois dispenso totalmente as precipitações torrenciais características de trovoadas ou depressões em altitude geradas por causa do calor no interior da Península.


----------



## AJB (28 Set 2018 às 11:00)

O Pânico do Inverno Inexistente


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Set 2018 às 11:23)

AJB disse:


> O Pânico do Inverno Inexistente



Quem é que falou em Inverno? O Inverno começa a 21 de Dezembro, se bem me lembro. Eu só queria o Outono mesmo, que parece que segundo o calendário até já chegou. São dois anos consecutivos em que sou obrigada a ter ventilator ligado no local de trabalho Outubro adentro. No ano passado usei ventilador até aos últimos dias de Outubro. Trabalho no mesmo espaço desde 2005 e não me recordo de ter tido necessidade de usar ventilador até Novembro. Cansa.


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 11:53)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quem é que falou em Inverno? O Inverno começa a 21 de Dezembro, se bem me lembro. Eu só queria o Outono mesmo, que parece que segundo o calendário até já chegou. São dois anos consecutivos em que sou obrigada a ter ventilator ligado no local de trabalho Outubro adentro. No ano passado usei ventilador até aos últimos dias de Outubro. Trabalho no mesmo espaço desde 2005 e não me recordo de ter tido necessidade de usar ventilador até Novembro. Cansa.


Cansa mesmo, mas é nada que não tenha acontecido recentemente, aliás outubro é o mês do meu aniversário e de há 5 ou 6 anos para cá, o padrão muda quase sempre ou no fim da primeira quinzena ou no início da segunda, mas claro que isto não é para levar a sério...

A meteorologia é mesmo assim volátil e em constante mudança.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2018 às 12:52)

Como este mês de setembro está tão quente, por aqui leva uma anomalia superior a 3ºC, em outubro vai ter de ocorrer uma descida nos valores de temperatura, mesmo que o outubro acabe por ser também muito quente, à semelhança do que aconteceu no ano passado. Se o próximo outubro tiver valores médios próximos da normal, então a descida vai ser bem acentuada.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 16:28)

*Trump administration sees a 7-degree rise in global temperatures by 2100*


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 23:03)

Tromba d'água = Medicane


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Set 2018 às 23:50)

Orion disse:


> Tromba d'água = Medicane


Corrijo, é um mini-medicane :-)


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2018 às 01:43)

The Weatherman disse:


> Corrijo, é um mini-medicane :-)






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2018 às 09:22)

Orion disse:


> Tromba d'água = Medicane





The Weatherman disse:


> Corrijo, é um mini-medicane :-)





lserpa disse:


>



Realmente por muita informação que exista, ainda se vê com cada uma! 
Acho que o problema é isso mesmo, informação a mais! Talvez devia existir pessoas que não deviam ter acesso à mesma!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2018 às 09:40)

Meninos, meninos... então? Há aqui claramente uma falha de interpretação vossa, o "Medicane" são as nuvens de onde sai a tromba-de-água. A tromba é apenas um "side effect"...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2018 às 15:42)

parece que pode começar a esfriar já em Outubro. Esperemos q sim!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 15:58)

jamestorm disse:


> parece que pode começar a esfriar já em Outubro. Esperemos q sim!


Era bom que viesse chuva...


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2018 às 12:58)

Algum alívio para os próximos dias, por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2018 às 14:46)

Orion disse:


> *Trump administration sees a 7-degree rise in global temperatures by 2100*



7 graus Fahrenheit ou ~4ºCelsius...
São sempre dados passíveis de muitas discussões. Não há consenso nisto.
Pode ser 1, 2, 3 ou 5 ou 10ºC, não há certezas.
A certeza que há é que temos uma curva ascendente nas temperaturas desde o início do milénio.
Irá manter-se? Irá atenuar? Irá agravar?
Veremos...

Não esquecer aqueles que apontam para uma "pequeno arrefecimento global" até 2040. Pequena idade do gelo?!
https://www.wnd.com/2017/12/13-scientific-studies-suggest-little-ice-age-looming/


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2018 às 10:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Era bom que viesse chuva...



Chuva parece difícil... Para já parece que vamos ter que nos contar com algum arrefecimento principalmente no Interior.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2018 às 16:16)

pois nada de chuva para os proximos 15 dias na região Oeste. É o que temos pra já...as temperaturas é que parece que vao descer um pouco. Isto já esta a fartar este Verão...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Em termos globais, o novo GFS não aparenta ser muito melhor que o atual e continua atrás dos suspeitos dos costume ('ECM' & 'UKMO').

Ainda assim, é pretendido que o novo GFS traga melhorias na previsão dos ciclones tropicais.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Dan disse:


> Algum alívio para os próximos dias, por aqui.



A descida será acentuada no próximo fim  de semana (regiões do norte e centro), com *possibilidade* de neve nas terras altas do interior a partir de Sábado; passagem de uma situação de temperaturas muito altas para uma situação de tempo frio para esta altura do ano, a partir de Sábado dia 6 (entrada de uma massa de ar de origem polar, após passagem de uma superfície frontal fria).


----------



## Cesar (2 Out 2018 às 01:27)

Já neve no interior a partir de Sábado não será cedo para isso?


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 01:53)

Grandes contrastes nas temperaturas, até na Península Ibérica, mas note-se já a entrada de ar polar de norte, desde a Escandinávia, e desde a Sibéria, na parte leste:


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia

Dada a constante indefinição na futura trajectória do Leslie, propunha ao Staff do fórum a abertura de uma aposta ligeiramente diferente que normalmente fazemos quanto às temperaturas: usando um mapa do Atlântico Norte, desenhar a nossa perspectiva para a trajectória do Leslie durante os próximos 10 dias.
O que acham meteomalucos???


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Out 2018 às 09:40)

Confusão autêntica nos modelos !!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2018 às 09:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O que acham meteomalucos???



Usando um mapa oficial? 

Não querendo ser desmancha-prazeres, isso é mais fácil propor do que concretizar.

Trajeto final, sem cone de incerteza? Teria que ser num mapa dinâmico para se avaliar os erros das avaliações com o _Best Track_.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 09:54)

Orion disse:


> Usando um mapa oficial?



Não, os americanos são algo limitados em Geografia. Há muitos que pensam que Portugal é uma província da República Espanhola 
Propunha num mapa mais abrangente.
Sim, trajecto final sem qualquer cone de incerteza. Creio que será mais divertido


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2018 às 10:55)

Cesar disse:


> Já neve no interior a partir de Sábado não será cedo para isso?





Digamos que para a cota 2000m cedo não é, os primeiros flocos de neve na Serra da Estrela, mais concretamente na Torre, costumam acontecer em Outubro, lembro-me em alguns anos acontecerem em finais Setembro. Mas claro que cada vez é mais difícil isso acontecer, e para a próxima madrugada de sábado para domingo a temperatura pode ser negativa, mas não deve haver precipitação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 11:47)

Leslie em rota de colisão com o Norte do País


----------



## rokleon (2 Out 2018 às 12:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Leslie em rota de colisão com o Norte do País


Era excelente, mas agora 10 dias é muita especulação. Que não seja semelhante a um Ophelia, na trajetória!!! Mas deverá ter ventos mais fracos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2018 às 13:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não, os americanos são algo limitados em Geografia. Há muitos que pensam que Portugal é uma província da República Espanhola
> Propunha num mapa mais abrangente.
> Sim, trajecto final sem qualquer cone de incerteza. Creio que será mais divertido



Aqui, vai um exemplo 






Tem com cada pirueta da Leslie. Aqui, no Algarve, dá umas 3 voltas, entra sempre em Olhão, depois faz uma gincana ao largo de Sagres e ruma à capital.  Como qualquer mulher adora sapatos e botas, até faz uma bota a sul do Algarve. 

Melhor, que isto, nem o Picasso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, vai um exemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh Guernica Algarvio 

É esse mesmo o espírito mas sem tanto surrealismo, senão ficas como o Dalí


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, vai um exemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Então e o Porto?? Não tem direito a nada???


----------



## rokleon (2 Out 2018 às 14:19)

Tonton disse:


> Então e o Porto?? Não tem direito a nada???


É a tua vez de fazer uma obra de arte Tonton!


----------



## Marco pires (2 Out 2018 às 15:45)

O IPMA dá uma descida gradual da temperatura a partir de quinta feira e até sábado nas regiões norte e centro.
Vamos ver se é desta que acaba este calor fora de época e temos temperaturas mais outonais.
Pena é não estar previsto nada de especial em relação a chuva, mas da maneira que estão as coisas já me dou por contente com o fim do calor, é que já enjoa por demais


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2018 às 17:34)

Sim aparentemente Lisboa vai começar a descer para valores mais normais...detesto Lisboa assim quente nesta altura, é pior que no Verão


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2018 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> Usando um mapa oficial?
> 
> Não querendo ser desmancha-prazeres, isso é mais fácil propor do que concretizar.
> 
> Trajeto final, sem cone de incerteza? Teria que ser num mapa dinâmico para se avaliar os erros das avaliações com o _Best Track_.




Google Earth - "Adicionar" - "Caminho" - Nome do User - "OK" - Botão lado direito rato - "Guardar Local Como.." - partilhar ficheiro KMZ (upload para algum sítio).
Depois alguem vai juntando os kmz no Google Maps ou no Google Earth.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2018 às 13:17)

*Professor creates climate data visualization tool that can reveal changes in atmosphere in real time*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 13:19)

Orion disse:


> *Professor creates climate data visualization tool that can reveal changes in atmosphere in real time*


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2018 às 14:16)

fablept disse:


> Google Earth - "Adicionar" - "Caminho" - Nome do User - "OK" - Botão lado direito rato - "Guardar Local Como.." - partilhar ficheiro KMZ (upload para algum sítio).
> Depois alguem vai juntando os kmz no Google Maps ou no Google Earth.



Eu já tenho o Kmz do meu, para quem envio?


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2018 às 14:30)

MSantos disse:


> Eu já tenho o Kmz do meu, para quem envio?



Aqui vai! Mas não é tão artístico como o do @algarvio1980!







@Dias Miguel já que sugeriste a aposta queremos ver a tua obra de arte! 

Para não suscitar duvidas Isto é uma brincadeira, nem sequer olhei para os modelos para ver para onde vai a Leslie. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Já agora, aproveito e fica aqui o meu palpite 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2018 às 14:14)

lserpa disse:


> Já agora, aproveito e fica aqui o meu palpite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente mais próximo da realidade do que o meu!


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2018 às 14:19)

MSantos disse:


> @Dias Miguel já que sugeriste a aposta queremos ver a tua obra de arte!



Amanhã, em casa, vou surpreender tudo e todos, com o mais improvável Track da mirabolante tempestade Leslie


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2018 às 14:33)




----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2018 às 18:30)

Que surpresa, voltou tudo a zeros.












Juro que não me recordo da última entrada de oeste ou outro fluxo mais fresco que fizesse chover alguma coisa. Não fossem aquelas trovoadas no fim de agosto/início de setembro e eram uns 4 ou mais meses sem chover, isto no litoral Norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2018 às 18:46)

E o pior é que o GFS começa a prever nova subida das temperaturas a partir de dia 12, com vários locais a passarem dos 30°c, situação muito parecida com a do ano passado.
Esta-me a parecer que este Outubro vai ser a fotocópia do ano passado.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2018 às 18:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que surpresa, voltou tudo a zeros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estamos de volta ao mesmo do ano passado, em que os modelos mostram alguma chuva mas logo a seguir tudo desaparece. No ano passado só vimos alguma chuva no dia 16 de Outubro e foram apenas pouco mais de 2 dias, já é o 2º ano consecutivo em que isto acontece. À excepção de alguns locais do interior, setembro terminou novamente com 0mm e a 1ª quinzena de Outubro não está a prometer ser muito diferente, pelos vistos. É ir acompanhando mas dá que pensar que se não fosse março, como é que isto tudo estaria...
O tempo nestes últimos dias tem estado extremamente seco e o GFS começa a mostrar uma situação muito idêntica à do ano passado, a partir de dia 12 devido à aproximação da Leslie, tal como o ECM mostra na saída das 00z. Esperemos que não se concretize...


----------



## Nando Costa (4 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Mesmo, que desilusão. Nem há palavras. Não esperem por chuva antes de novembro. O GFS tem tido umas saídas que mete medo ao susto. Tão fartinho do calor. Era bom que não se concretizasse, mas já sabemos o que a casa gasta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Não fosse o Verão este ano ter "começado" tarde, e seria tirado a papel químico de 2017! Assusta.me ter noção do estado de secura que os combustíveis já apresentam nesta altura, e termos a possibilidade de termos uma prima da Ophelia , que dá pelo nome de Leslie com uma possibilidade enorme de passar ao largo da nossa costa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2018 às 19:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> E o pior é que o GFS começa a prever nova subida das temperaturas a partir de dia 12, com vários locais a passarem dos 30°c, situação muito parecida com a do ano passado.
> Esta-me a parecer que este Outubro vai ser a fotocópia do ano passado.



E eu que no ano passado durante os fogos de outubro disse: " ao menos não há mais disto nos próximos largos anos."


Logo no ano seguinte mamamos com um início de outubro quente e com incêndios.


----------



## Nando Costa (4 Out 2018 às 19:11)

Ainda há quem defenda que não existem alterações climáticas. Eu que nasci nos anos 90, noto uma diferença enorme no clima em Portugal de há 15 anos a esta parte. Não tem nada a ver o que era e o que é agora.


----------



## Stormlover (4 Out 2018 às 19:23)

Vai arrefecer no fim de semana para aquecer novamente no fim da próxima semana ... é isto que o GFS nos diz .... Estou cansado disto


----------



## Nando Costa (4 Out 2018 às 19:33)

Stormlover disse:


> Vai arrefecer no fim de semana para aquecer novamente no fim da próxima semana ... é isto que o GFS nos diz .... Estou cansado disto



O GFS ganha sempre nestas situações, infelizmente...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2018 às 19:50)

Só tenho a dizer isto...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Eu cá continuo de ventilador ligado no trabalho Outubro adentro pelo segundo ano consecutivo. Que bom...


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Out 2018 às 20:16)

Porque é que ninguém fala das previsões do ecm? há muitos dias que anda a insistir em chuva na próxima semana.
Não existe só o modelo GFS e o ECM é tão bom modelo ou melhor que o GFS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 20:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Porque é que ninguém fala das previsões do ecm? há muitos dias que anda a insistir em chuva na próxima semana.
> Não existe só o modelo GFS e o ECM é tão bom modelo ou melhor que o GFS.


A sempre eterna luta entre o GFS e o ECMWF!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2018 às 20:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Porque é que ninguém fala das previsões do ecm? há muitos dias que anda a insistir em chuva na próxima semana.
> Não existe só o modelo GFS e o ECM é tão bom modelo ou melhor que o GFS.


Esta saída do ECM foi boa, mas para já não lhe dou muito crédito, até porque o GFS tem andado bem melhor que o ECM nos últimos tempos, era bom que desta vez o ECM fosse certeiro.
Vamos ver as próximas saídas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Out 2018 às 20:22)

Pessoalmente adoro calor e este tempo aqui pelo litoral norte permite fazer atividade física e estar muito bem disposTo 

Sou do tempo em que la para meados de setembro o IM na descritiva dizia aguaceiros que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela... nos dias que correm temos de esperar para novembro ou dezembro...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2018 às 20:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta saída do ECM foi boa, mas para já não lhe dou muito crédito, até porque o GFS tem andado bem melhor que o ECM nos últimos tempos, era bom que desta vez o ECM fosse certeiro.
> Vamos ver as próximas saídas.


Pois é, cada modelo (GFS, ECM, GEM etc) prevê sua coisa portanto ainda nada está certo, como isto está só acredito sempre, quando vir. Quem começou a prever a situação que o GFS mostra na saída das 12z foi o ECM na saída das 0z e é totalmente dispensável. Vamos acompanhando...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2018 às 21:08)

O GFS tem estado tão bom, que previa instabilidade no sul durante este fim de semana e desapareceu tudo, enquanto o ECM nunca mostrou qualquer instabilidade. 

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Excelente previsão mensal do ECM. Se, nunca fizesse calor em Outubro, não existia o provérbio: "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre". 

Enquanto isso, é aproveitar a praia e a água que está a 25ºC, uma verdadeira categoria.


----------



## Hawk (4 Out 2018 às 21:21)

O GFS operacional volta a mostrar a resitente Leslie mais a sul, sem impacto directo nos Açores e a morrer a norte da Madeira. Não deverá influenciar o estado do tempo no continente também. Para já, não parece uma repetição do Ophelia.


----------



## Tonton (4 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Hawk disse:


> O GFS operacional volta a mostrar a resitente Leslie mais a sul, sem impacto directo nos Açores e a morrer a norte da Madeira. Não deverá influenciar o estado do tempo no continente também. Para já, não parece uma repetição do Ophelia.



O que vale, é que as trajectórias previstas mudam a cada saída... por isso, tem havido de tudo, para todos os gostos, é assim como os bonecos que temos feito


----------



## Tonton (4 Out 2018 às 21:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoalmente adoro calor e este tempo aqui pelo litoral norte permite fazer atividade física e estar muito bem disposTo
> 
> Sou do tempo em que la para meados de setembro o IM na descritiva dizia aguaceiros que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela... nos dias que correm temos de esperar para novembro ou dezembro...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Para mim, é exactamente o contrário, não tolero calor.
Impede-me qualquer actividade física ou sequer permanência ao ar livre e, por isso, é uma prisão (tenho que ficar confinado a espaços com ar condicionado).
Não precisava de muito, só de temperaturas suaves, da meia estação em que estamos, para refrescar.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Eu não gosto nada deste calor de Outubro, parece sempre doentio..enjoa..a aguardar por dias mais frescos, chuva ja sei que vai ser dificil. Outubro hoje em dia é mais um mês de Verão...apenas os dias estao ja visivelmente mais pequenos, senão verão puro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Out 2018 às 00:24)

O que tem escapo têm sido as noites. Por Viseu só é Outono à noite. De dia continua a ser verão.


----------



## Stormlover (5 Out 2018 às 00:32)

ECM carregou na chuva e no potencial de termos um episodio severo no fim da próxima semana, principalmente na faixa costeira...
O GFS mete a Leslie a fazer uma razia, dando uns chuviscos vento moderado a forte no litoral norte e centro e MUITO CALOR
ECM por favor ganha esta batalha !!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Out 2018 às 09:49)

ECM vs GFS 










Cenários bem diferentes 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Out 2018 às 09:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ECM vs GFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora fora de brincadeiras, os modelos estão uma confusão total! Resta esperar para ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2018 às 10:49)

não acredito que venha chuva...mas é esperar pra ver quem vence a batalha!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2018 às 12:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se, nunca fizesse calor em Outubro, não existia o provérbio: "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre".
> 
> Enquanto isso, é aproveitar a praia e a água que está a 25ºC, uma verdadeira categoria.


Também há um ditado que diz o seguinte:" Logo que Outubro venha, procura lenha".


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Out 2018 às 13:48)

*GFS a mostrar a Leslie a chegar a Portugal Continental, a 192h:





*
Com isto traria *precipitação* e *frio*, com anomalia negativa de temperatura, para Portugal Continental:












*Mas não podia esquecer de referir, o vento, com fortes rajadas no litoral:






*
São *192h* de distância, não são 340h 
Mas também não são *72h* de distância. Os próximos dias dirão como vai ser.


----------



## vitamos (5 Out 2018 às 14:53)

+ de 180h é mesmo uma eternidade (em meses de transição às vezes nem 72h). Não esquecer que no ano passado numa situação parecida a chuva estava certa a 24h... Restou o vento e uma enorme tragédia.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 19:24)

Trajeto desejado pelos meteomalucos do continente:






Trajeto que os meteomalucos do continente devem acabar por ver:


----------



## Cinza (5 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Orion disse:


> Trajeto desejado pelos meteomalucos do continente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2018 às 00:35)

Orion disse:


> Trajeto desejado pelos meteomalucos do continente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dos muitos trajectos, e mesmo só dentro dos trajectos sem qualquer anormalidade tropical no continente associada ao sistema, esse é claramente o trajecto que menos queremos. 
Se os seus restos não chegarem com alguma chuva ao continente, que é obviamente o mais provável, pelo menos que "vá morrer longe" e não faça essa trajectória na sua transição extra tropical.. Isso seria obviamente um padrão a puxar ar seco de sul vigorosamente,  e nada mais que condições favoráveis a incêndios. 

Obviamente não quero fazer comparações à Ophelia, porque a conjuntura felizmente é diferente. Não estamos em condições de seca semelhantes, os meios humanos e o factor "casa arrombada trancas na porta" obviamente não permitem temer um cenário dantesco como o de outubro passado. Mas que em termos puramente meteorológicos podemos ter uma situação semelhante, isso parece uma hipótese cada vez mais razoável infelizmente. 

Chuva em setembro e outubro? Por favor..  Que coisa tão fora de moda, tão anos 2000... Isso já não se usa! Pffff...


----------



## Hawk (6 Out 2018 às 08:46)

O GFS mete a Leslie cada vez mais a sul, e seriam agora as Canárias a sofrer o seu impacto directo. Esta tendência tem ficado solidificada nas últimas runs.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Hawk disse:


> O GFS mete a Leslie cada vez mais a sul, e seriam agora as Canárias a sofrer o seu impacto directo. Esta tendência tem ficado solidificada nas últimas runs.


Só ha uma pergunta que me ocorre: nesse cenário mais a sul, poderia afectar de alguma forma o Continente? Alguns restos com chuva? Ou torna mais difícil essa hipótese?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 12:04)

Bom dia.. 
Nesta altura do ano em que estamos as alterações a curto e médio prazo podem ser bastante significativas como vamos observando nos modelos. Assim sendo e tomando em consideração a Leslie constata se que a mesma pode ter um desenrolar importante no médio prazo quer na madeira quer aqui no continente. Existe ainda a possibilidade da Leslie se dissipar se continuar a ir para sul ou de ser absorvida por uma perturbacao mais a norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2018 às 12:25)

Assim, vai a pura da loucura (aqueles +50 mm nunca vi tal cenário) com o meteograma para Olhão:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2018 às 13:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Assim, vai a pura da loucura (aqueles +50 mm nunca vi tal cenário) com o meteograma para Olhão:



Aqui fica a carta correspondente


----------



## Cesar (6 Out 2018 às 13:33)

Para mim quando começar a chover mais a sério vem logo em dose tripla, chuva vento e frio, será assim que deverá acontecer caso as minhas previsões sejam certeiras.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Out 2018 às 14:04)

*120 horas de distância, probabilidades?





*
Não é só o GFS, o *ECM também aponta para o mesmo sentido*, embora com maior força na região Sul:






São *dois modelos* globais a apontar para o mesmo, já acredito mais no fenómeno


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2018 às 15:42)

fixe, ha uma luz ao fundo do tunel!!


----------



## Sanxito (6 Out 2018 às 16:08)

Andava a investigar sobre Jan Mayen e vim parar ao IM Noruegês. Curiosa a importância que eles dão ás estações particulares.

https://www.met.no/en/archive/private-weather-observations-improve-temperature-forecasts-on-yr


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2018 às 16:11)

O IPMA já as usou uma vez também (pelo menos publicamente, penso que eles usem as estações do WU até com alguma frequência internamente), eles têm um estudo no MeteoGlobal que considera dados de estações amadoras.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Out 2018 às 16:27)

O MeteoGlobal foi um fiasco... deviam era ter estações particulares online


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2018 às 16:40)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *120 horas de distância, probabilidades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já há muitos dias que o ecm previa essa chuva o GFS como de costume foi atrás do ecm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Out 2018 às 17:29)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já há muitos dias que o ecm previa essa chuva o GFS como de costume foi atrás do ecm.


Sim de facto o ecmwf ja alguns dias que indicava o dia 11 com possiblidade de chuva e ainda ontem  um modelo mesoescala nao via nada hoje ja apresenta chuva tambem.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Out 2018 às 17:31)

Se quiserem consultar os dados online desta estacao fica a cerca de 6 /7 kms de onde vivo 





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2018 às 19:38)

Orion disse:


> Ainda não aparece na saída operacional mas o GEFS 12z volta a insistir na transição extra-tropical. Está novamente em questão um trajeto semelhante ao Ophelia.



Tem calma, que já vejo um ensemble com a Leslie a passar por aqui. Vai ser desta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 20:08)

Por aquilo que vejo nos modelos assumindo que a Leslie não se dissipara constata se que na run das 12h a passagem em direcção a madeira ganha forma. Mas uma trajectória ao estilo Sá ophelia tb parece bastante possível neste momento. Em contra ponto a chuva prevista para quarta ou quinta perde alguma possibilidade


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 20:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem calma, que já vejo um ensemble com a Leslie a passar por aqui. Vai ser desta.








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (6 Out 2018 às 20:47)

*Amanhã vai refrescar, mas não se assuste... o verão ainda não acabou*

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê descida da temperatura este domingo devido à passagem de uma massa polar, mas no início da próxima semana dará para continuar a ir à praia.

https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...-mas-nao-se-assuste.-o-verao-ainda-nao-acabou

*Só eu é que acho o titulo **completamente** absurdo??? desculpem mas estou completamente farta deste tipo de **afirmações** que o frio é mau tempo *(com todo o respeito por quem não gosta de frio e chuva e que prefere calor mas o que é demais enjoa)


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 21:13)

Cinza disse:


> *Amanhã vai refrescar, mas não se assuste... o verão ainda não acabou*
> 
> Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê descida da temperatura este domingo devido à passagem de uma massa polar, mas no início da próxima semana dará para continuar a ir à praia.
> 
> ...


Ainda ontem ou antes de ontem fiz um comentário semelhante a um comentário semelhante por parte de uma "menina da rádio". É, de facto, de uma ignorância atroz quem escreve estes impropérios...

Quando estiverem todos a morrer de sede então depois podem ir todos à praia beber água do mar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2018 às 21:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Ia a todo o lado, mas passava muito rápido.  Na volta, ainda vai fazer o percurso do Vince e ir para a Andaluzia.   Acho que, uma cut-off deixa mais chuva do que essas tempestades tropicais.  Tem uma coisa a favor, a água está relativamente quente,


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 21:45)

Na 2ª feira faz 13 anos desde que apareceu a TST Vince ao largo da Madeira (eventualmente e por breves momentos chegou a furacão).

Há que também mencionar a TT Delta (Nov 2005) e a DT Otto (Out 2010) para enfatizar que é possível que a Leslie chegue à Madeira.

Novamente, há melhor maneira de testar o radar?


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Até a barraca abana com a Leslie. Vou arranjar um bunker. Ventos com rajadas superiores a 150 km/h no Sotavento Algarvio e SW de Andaluzia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2018 às 23:37)

A rajada máxima seria de 158 km/h no mar algarvio, com ondas de 10 metros. Rebentava literalmente com toda a costa algarvia.


----------



## Stormlover (6 Out 2018 às 23:42)

É demasiado mau se eu disser que não me importava que entrasse assim só que em lisboa ?


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Stormlover disse:


> É demasiado mau se eu disser que não me importava que entrasse assim só que em lisboa ?



O prejuízo seria evidentemente maior e provavelmente haveria fatalidades. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (6 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Estou tão cansado deste tempo que se esta fosse a única solução do padrão mudar eu não olhava duas vezes ....


----------



## Stormlover (6 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Mas não vamos cair em tal alucinação ... esta saída foi um devaneio claro, e está muito longe, o GFS foi apenas sair a noite e embebedou-se mais nada
O pais precisa de uma mudança de padrão urgente, eu crio coníferas, e estes dois anos com estes verões prolongados e quentes fico sempre sem Abetos e Epiceas! É triste trabalhar tanto para a germinação correr bem e depois vem isto


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2018 às 23:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até a barraca abana com a Leslie. Vou arranjar um bunker. Ventos com rajadas superiores a 150 km/h no Sotavento Algarvio e SW de Andaluzia.



As "runs" do GFS das 18h são sempre tresloucadas...


----------



## Marco pires (7 Out 2018 às 15:40)

O IPMA finalmente a dar chuva para o continente, vamos ver se é desta que o padrão muda e entramos finalmente no outono


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2018 às 20:19)

Poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação na 4ª e 5ª f mas não está garantida ainda. Mais  depressa, a Leslie vai para o deserto do Sahara do que vem para Portugal. 

Aliás, o GFS para os próximos 10 dias, não coloca qualquer precipitação a sul de Leiria e alguma chuva significativa só no Douro Litoral e Minho.


----------



## Marco pires (7 Out 2018 às 21:35)

a previsão do IPMA é exatamente contrária e essa:

previsão para 4ª feira, 10.outubro.2018

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de

nebulosidade, de sul para norte, a partir da manhã.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Sul, estendendo-se

gradualmente à região Centro a partir da tarde.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,

tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas

a partir da tarde.

Pequena descida de temperatura no litoral Norte e Centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 22:17)

O ECM contínua a ver alguma precipitação, nomeadamente para Quinta-feira! Sabendo nós que é esse o modelo de referência do IPMA , é natural que as previsões assim o sejam  Tal como @algarvio1980 refere , o GFS é a secura total , excepto Litoral Norte e Minho, e talvez Interior Norte  eu já só acredito em precipitação quando ela estiver a cair ! A semana essa também promete ser ventosa 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O ECM contínua a ver alguma precipitação, nomeadamente para Quinta-feira! Sabendo nós que é esse o modelo de referência do IPMA , é natural que as previsões assim o sejam  Tal como @algarvio1980 refere , o GFS é a secura total , excepto Litoral Norte e Minho, e talvez Interior Norte  eu já só acredito em precipitação quando ela estiver a cair ! A semana essa também promete ser ventosa
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É como eu, estou a ver os modelos todos a retirar a precipitação ao longo das saídas, o ECM já esteve nos 30mm ontem e agora já está nos 5mm, o GFS já foi para o 0, os restantes andam à volta dos 5mm mas também já estiveram melhores. Já vou ficando habituado a isto, ás vezes perguntam-me quando chove e eu digo sempre que não sei porque depois acaba por desaparecer tudo. Pode ser que até lá, ainda reponham alguma coisa.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Se há coisa que o ano passado me ensinou foi a esperar...mesmo a maior das secas, em poucas semanas foi revertida para uma situação de normalidade em termos de chuva. Por isso ha que saber esperar, mas como nos foram prometendo, aqui e ali pela  Internet, um Outubro com muita chuva, a expectativa aumentou e com ela e nossa impaciência. Agora estamos só a ter um Outubro como a ultima década nos habituou, uma continuação do Verão, que pode ser considerada quase a nova normalidade.


----------



## remember (7 Out 2018 às 23:43)

A APP da estação continua a insistir em instabilidade na quinta e no sábado, vamos ver se não desaparece tudo  dois meses sem registar nada de chuva






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (8 Out 2018 às 01:03)

eu acredito que vamos ter chuva esta semana, é apenas um felling suportado pelas previsões


----------



## Stormlover (8 Out 2018 às 01:06)

A Leslie voltou aos modelos GFS,  e nesta saída (18z) entra pelo litoral centro com rajadas ate 140km/h, ondas de 8 metros e apenas alguma precipitação forte no norte, ou seja ar quente, pouca chuva ,ventos record  ... façam as vossas contas!
Algo que me assusta é a storm surge!  Sábado as marés já não serão vivas mas ainda um pouco altas.. a Leslie chegar na mare cheia, associar ondulação de sudoeste de 8 metros, e por consequência a surge, poderia ser potencialmente catastrófico e está a 156 h.
 No NHC também já se nota a curva no fim da previsão a começar a querer vir para cá


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 05:59)

Boas. 
Parece haver consenso nos modelos que teremos algo parecido com a trajectória da ophelia Pese embora nem sequer os ventos fortes nos devam atingir. Calor muito calor num dia e no dia seguinte descida acentuada da temperatura


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2018 às 11:41)

chuva na 5a feira esta quase certo.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 12:05)

Existe previsões para todos os gostos






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (8 Out 2018 às 12:23)

O GFS retirou a Leslie para W, mas o ECM  mete ela em Portugal continental !


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Bom, parece que vai ser mesmo 100kms no radar.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Out 2018 às 13:27)

*Precipitação excessiva para Lisboa (>100mm)

A 130h de distância





*





Estou a falar de dois modelos globais mais utilizados: *ECM* e *GFS.
*
Vamos ver como fica nos próximos dias, estamos a falar de uma situação já para Sábado, a 6 dias. Possivelmente, amanhã o IPMA já terá a previsão descritiva de Sábado. 


___________________________________________

Se a grande carga de água vier para Lisboa no fim de semana, é certo que irá limpar as cinzas do recente incêndio em Cascais-Sintra. Poderá até mesmo alagar ou entupir os canais de escoamento, dada a quantidade de detritos queimados no incêndio.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 13:41)

A precipitação de sábado foi quase toda retirada da APP da estação, mas em contrapartida apareceu no domingo, com uma previsão de 35.9mm 

Bem que é precisa, mas vir assim também à bruta vamos esperar pelos próximos dias.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Out 2018 às 18:00)

Gostei desta run das 12 do gfs. E ainda gostei mais de elas andarem a actualizar certinho há 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2018 às 08:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Amanhã, em casa, vou surpreender tudo e todos, com o mais improvável Track da mirabolante tempestade Leslie



Infelizmente, a promessa teve de ficar por isso, pois o fim de semana foi atribulado em termos de saúde... Fiquei tão zonzo como quando olho para os diferentes modelos e as previsões por causa desta Leslie. 

Bom dia

Bom, estamos a 5/6 dias a possível passagem da Leslie por Portugal Continental e os modelos andam todos a dar a sua sentença 
Só mesmo o ECM continua constante nas previsões entre ontem e hoje. Por sua vez, o GFS na última run "manda a Leslie dar outra volta ao Atlântico"  Em menos de nada ainda vai ter à costa americana como um Major


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2018 às 10:58)

ipma ja retirou mais precipitação a partir de sábado!


----------



## Marco pires (9 Out 2018 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Normalmente o IPMA por esta altura já tem as previsões para sábado, mas a situação da Leslie poderá ser uma das razões pela qual não querem arriscar uma previsão por não haverem certezas.
Isto indica que mesmo num órgão oficial e com meios técnicos que nós não dispomos, reina a dúvida sobre o trajecto que irá tomar.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2018 às 18:12)

Ai se fosse Janeiro...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 09:22)

Vem aí muita calmaria e bom tempo (bom?) para Portugal...praticamente nada da Leslie cá chegará.


----------



## srr (10 Out 2018 às 09:27)

Leslie - a probabilidade era de 5% 

Entretanto ;
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...-desaparecidos-em-maiorca-apos-tromba-de-agua


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 09:38)

Pois instabilidade só noutro país...tb não peço com tamanha força. 



srr disse:


> Leslie - a probabilidade era de 5%
> 
> Entretanto ;
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...-desaparecidos-em-maiorca-apos-tromba-de-agua


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 10:23)

Era uma festa chamada Leslie que nunca aconteceu.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Out 2018 às 13:27)

Meus amigos:

*Hoje o Sol vai-se embora mais cedo.*

A partir das *16h* (no litoral) e a partir das *17h* (no interior) o céu vai ficar encoberto:


----------



## Stormlover (10 Out 2018 às 19:57)

Finalmente temos chuva a vista !!  No satélite ... porque no radar ... Alguém sabe o que nós, membros do fórum podemos fazer para pressionar o ipma a ver se mete o radar como deve ser de novo ??? Desculpem o off-topic mas estarem os radares todos a funcionar ou pelo menos 2 é uma miragem para mim neste momento ... isto é puramente ridículo!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Boa frente em perspectiva em aproximação, parece trazer alguma convecção, vamos ver como serão as próximas horas mas a chuva pelo menos está garantida, muito ou pouca cá estaremos para ver.


----------



## Brites (10 Out 2018 às 23:37)

Tonton disse:


> O GFS das 18h voltou à versão da trajectória Leslie de há uns dias: roçar os Açores e a Madeira, para entrar directamente no Continente no Sábado:


Mas alguém se entende? Ainda à horas e voltar para trás! Entretanto comeca a época festiva que todos esperamos e não há como ter a certeza destas coisas 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 13:41)

Pessoal do Douro Litoral e Minho:
*
Hoje vem aí algumas rajadas de vento para esses lados! E ainda se mantém para amanhã:




*


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2018 às 20:52)

Alguma possibilidade de Chuva nos próximos dias pra a região Oeste?


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2018 às 22:18)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguma possibilidade de Chuva nos próximos dias pra a região Oeste?



Possibilidade de chuva para Domingo, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 08:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Variação da pressão atmosférica da tempestade CALLUM (ciclogénese explosiva):
> 
> 10.10.2018_18h00 - 995 hPa
> 11.10.2018_00h00 - 986 hPa
> ...



Sem dúvida, é a interacção com a CALLUM que irá catapultar a Leslie para o continente, segundo o ECMWF


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 10:02)

Rapaziada, como é que os jornais sensacionalistas ainda não começaram pôr imagens de tornados para exemplificar o que é um furação???


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, como é que os jornais sensacionalistas ainda não começaram pôr imagens de tornados para exemplificar o que é um furação???


Eu já estou a imaginar um grande tornado a despedaçar a Torre de Belém!    Not...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 10:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu já estou a imaginar um grande tornado a despedaçar a Torre de Belém!    Not...



Pessoalmente, não acredito que chegue sob forma de furação às costas portuguesas, muito menos haja problemas com a Storm Surge (apesar da fragilidade das costas algarvias a ondulações fortes de SW).
O que me preocupa, como é normal na questão de situações de tempo adverso (como em alturas de temporais fortes de Inverno), é o menosprezo que há na manutenção das infraestruturas e prevenção destas situações, através da limpeza de escoamentos, sistemas de águas pluviais, identificação de árvores e infraestruturas sob risco de fenómenos de vento extremo e a despreocupação dos decisores políticos relativamente a estes situações. 
Vamos ver o que isto dará, pois espero que não causa demasiados estragos e permita mitigar a falta de água que vamos observando no Sul do país após dois meses extremamente secos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoalmente, não acredito que chegue sob forma de furação às costas portuguesas, muito menos haja problemas com a Storm Surge (apesar da fragilidade das costas algarvias a ondulações fortes de SW).
> O que me preocupa, como é normal na questão de situações de tempo adverso (como em alturas de temporais fortes de Inverno), é o menosprezo que há na manutenção das infraestruturas e prevenção destas situações, através da limpeza de escoamentos, sistemas de águas pluviais, identificação de árvores e infraestruturas sob risco de fenómenos de vento extremo e a despreocupação dos decisores políticos relativamente a estes situações.
> Vamos ver o que isto dará, pois espero que não causa demasiados estragos e permita mitigar a falta de água que vamos observando no Sul do país após dois meses extremamente secos.


Não acreditas? Parece-me cada vez mais provável, o ICON que dava a Leslie a fazer a curva na Madeira já mudou de opinião e põe a Leslie a vir para cá com Cat1 penso eu...


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, como é que os jornais sensacionalistas ainda não começaram pôr imagens de tornados para exemplificar o que é um furação???



Calma, não deve faltar muito para esse e outros ( estilo CMTV) começarem a noticiar a eventual chegada do Leslie a Portugal Continental:


Nem sei como é que  a CMTV não está a fazer um acompanhamento extensivo da evolução do Furacão ainda bem longe e em alto mar, num barco ou coisa parecida..


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 10:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece-me cada vez mais provável, o ICON que dava a Leslie a fazer a curva na Madeira já mudou de opinião e põe a Leslie a vir para cá com Cat1 penso eu...



Lembras-te do que escrevi relativamente ao pânico?







No caso, a Leslie chegaria como TT moderada a forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:59)

Orion disse:


> Lembras-te do que escrevi relativamente ao pânico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orion não é uma questão de pânico, não é isso que quero mas sim discussão séria...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 11:08)

O ECM a prever a entrada do Leslie em Portugal Continental e o IPMA com uma previsão automática tão diferente das possíveis condições atmosféricas...


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 11:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM a prever a entrada do Leslie em Portugal Continental e o IPMA com uma previsão automática tão diferente das possíveis condições atmosféricas...



Devem estar à espera para terem melhores certezas de intensidade e localização, contudo o tempo escasseia, e tendo em conta a reviravolta dos modelos, já deviam ter emitido um comunicado actualizado


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM a prever a entrada do Leslie em Portugal Continental e o IPMA com uma previsão automática tão diferente das possíveis condições atmosféricas...


E parece que o ex-Michael também não vai andar longe, mas para isso ainda falta...


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 11:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E parece que o ex-Michael também não vai andar longe, mas para isso ainda falta...


Está bonito então, as duas quase seguidas

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2018 às 11:31)

opah que venha alguma animação..desde que nao seja nada muito brutal e na cause prejuízos...que venha ela!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:31)

remember disse:


> Está bonito então, as duas quase seguidas
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Pois seria mas ainda é muita especulação... entretanto esperemos que a Leslie faça a curva!


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2018 às 11:56)

O Michael e a Leslie marcaram encontro romântico na Península Ibérica! 

O Michael vai apanhar um jacto e vem a toda a velocidade pelo Norte do Atlântico, a Leslie sempre indecisa, anda às voltas meia perdida um pouco mais a Sul... Vamos ver se não deixa o Michael pendurado.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2018 às 12:04)

Um pouco mais a sério, desde que acompanho meteorologia há uns 12/13 anos, nunca tinha tivemos a possibilidade de dois sistemas com origem tropical se aproximarem do nosso território quase ao mesmo tempo. Se não é inédito é muito raro.

Dá-me a ideia que nos últimos anos (desde 2005) tem sido cada vez mais frequente a aproximação de ciclones com origem tropical em Portugal Continental... Ou sempre foi assim e eu é que estou a ter memória selectiva?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 12:04)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos ver se não deixa o Michael pendurado.



A Leslie ainda vai a tempo de virar para sudeste a meio caminho entre a Madeira e PT continental.

Seria a maior desilusão de sempre do MeteoPT. Há algum equivalente para tempestades frustradas do cAAlmex?





MSantos disse:


> Ou sempre foi assim e eu é que estou a ter memória selectiva?



O Michael aparenta ser uma depressão híbrida com núcleo quente. Como certamente será entendida como extra-tropical não é bem novidade para o continente (quanto muito só a coincidência temporal).


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2018 às 12:10)

Orion disse:


> A Leslie ainda vai a tempo de virar para sudeste a meio caminho entre a Madeira e PT continental.
> 
> Seria a maior desilusão de sempre do MeteoPT. Há algum equivalente para tempestades frustradas do cAAlmex?



Pode bem acontecer... E bem vistas as coisas talvez fosse preferível. A malta quer ver ação mas até podia vir a ser uma situação complicada ou perigosa. 

Em relação ao *cAAlmex*, está indicado contra doença anticiclónica profunda. Talvez seja altura de lançarmos o *Ciclonex* - Indicado para quadros clínicos de frustração meteorológica aguda.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 12:18)

MSantos disse:


> Um pouco mais a sério, desde que acompanho meteorologia há uns 12/13 anos, nunca tinha tivemos a possibilidade de dois sistemas com origem tropical se aproximarem do nosso território quase ao mesmo tempo. Se não é inédito é muito raro.
> 
> Dá-me a ideia que nos últimos anos (desde 2005) tem sido cada vez mais frequente a aproximação de ciclones com origem tropical em Portugal Continental... Ou sempre foi assim e eu é que estou a ter memória selectiva?


Só para satisfazer curiosidades, e dado que na altura não acompanhava muito a meteorologia, apesar de já ser entusiasta, alguém me sabe dizer que tipo(nome) se dá a eventos que trago na memória, com ventos fortes que empurram a chuva, dando uma ideia de maior intensidade e que esses mesmos ventos eram quentes.

Lembro-me deste tipo de eventos na minha infância/adolescência, nada a haver com o que poderá vir, certo? 

Desculpem as perguntas  

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2018 às 14:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoalmente, não acredito que chegue sob forma de furação às costas portuguesas, muito menos haja problemas com a Storm Surge (apesar da fragilidade das costas algarvias a ondulações fortes de SW).
> O que me preocupa, como é normal na questão de situações de tempo adverso (como em alturas de temporais fortes de Inverno), é o menosprezo que há na manutenção das infraestruturas e prevenção destas situações, através da limpeza de escoamentos, sistemas de águas pluviais, identificação de árvores e infraestruturas sob risco de fenómenos de vento extremo e a despreocupação dos decisores políticos relativamente a estes situações.
> Vamos ver o que isto dará, pois espero que não causa demasiados estragos e permita mitigar a falta de água que vamos observando no Sul do país após dois meses extremamente secos.



Aqui onde moro todas as caixas de escoamentos estão entupidas e tapadas devido aos restos de milho provocado pela silagem, basta vir um pouco mais de chuva para as ruas ficarem todas intransitáveis,  e ninguém parece preocupado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui para a minha zona dão céu pouco nublado.  Está tudo à toa...



"Mais Fresco" para usar o termo correcto do Accuweather


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 14:08)

Cinza disse:


> Aqui onde moro todas as caixas de escoamentos estão entupidas e tapadas devido aos restos de milho provocado pela silagem, basta vir um pouco mais de chuva para as ruas ficarem todas intransitáveis,  e ninguém parece preocupado.



Esse é um exemplo generalizado. Depois da tempestade é que há sempre limpezas e quantificação dos prejuízos


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 14:19)

Cinza disse:


> Aqui onde moro todas as caixas de escoamentos estão entupidas e tapadas devido aos restos de milho provocado pela silagem, basta vir um pouco mais de chuva para as ruas ficarem todas intransitáveis,  e ninguém parece preocupado.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Esse é um exemplo generalizado. Depois da tempestade é que há sempre limpezas e quantificação dos prejuízos



Há pouco vi pessoal a fazer limpeza de sarjetas em Alverca


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 14:27)

remember disse:


> Há pouco vi pessoal a fazer limpeza de sarjetas em Alverca



Algum responsável político, responsável, que segue o nosso Fórum 
Frisei o responsável, pois essa situação de limpeza de sarjetas é uma raridade no nosso país...


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 14:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Algum responsável político, responsável, que segue o nosso Fórum
> Frisei o responsável, pois essa situação de limpeza de sarjetas é uma raridade no nosso país...


Pois, existem bastantes na Póvoa de Santa Iria que bem precisavam também, não sei se eram da câmara ou da junta, porque não os consegui identificar, mas estavam a limpar e tinham aqueles caixotes dos varredores de rua.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 14:46)

Cinza disse:


> Aqui onde moro todas as caixas de escoamentos estão entupidas e tapadas devido aos restos de milho provocado pela silagem, basta vir um pouco mais de chuva para as ruas ficarem todas intransitáveis,  e ninguém parece preocupado.



Há aqui culturalmente uma falta de civismo nas pessoas. No Japão, antes de se iniciar o dia de trabalho, os empregados prestam-se a cuidados de limpeza dos locais dos seus postos de trabalho. Em Portugal espera-se que outros façam aquilo que todos nós deveríamos fazer.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (12 Out 2018 às 17:07)

Lembro-me quando era pequeno de os meus avós e pais, bem como os vizinhos, limparem periodicamente as valetas e uma caixa onde a água vai ter para depois seguir para um campo.
Agora, novos tempos, reclama-se que a junta de freguesia não manda os cantoneiros para a rua x e manda para a rua y ao invés de procederem elas próprias à limpeza. 
Mas isto não invalida que as juntas de freguesia e câmaras municipais tenham a obrigação de adoptar medidas preventivas, mas todos sabemos que os gabinetes de protecção civil nas câmaras servem para meter uns amigos e ganhar o belo do ordenado, salvo algumas excepções claro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Out 2018 às 17:39)

No país onde eu nasci era responsabilidade de cada um limpar o passeio à sua porta. Isso era muito importante particularmente no Inverno, por causa da neve e do gelo. Imagino cá alguém sugerir tal coisa. Se já ouvi estúpidos justificarem o facto de deitarem lixo para o chão com a existência de funcionários municipais que são pagos precisamente para isso...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2018 às 17:49)

Então ha possibilidade cada vez mais forte da Leslie entrar em Portugal e o IPMA não emite qualquer aviso ou comunicado sobre isto?? Seria já amanha?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 17:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Então ha possibilidade cada vez mais forte da Leslie entrar em Portugal e o IPMA não emite qualquer avio ou comunicado sobre isto?? Seria já amanha?



Ás 18 horas deverá haver comunicado do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 18:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu já estou a imaginar um grande tornado a despedaçar a Torre de Belém!    Not...



Vê lá o que desejas.  

Melhor ainda, era assistirmos ao casório entre a Leslie e o Michael, estávamos todos convidados ia ser um casamento á moda antiga.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 18:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vê lá o que desejas.
> 
> Melhor ainda, era assistirmos ao casório entre a Leslie e o Michael, estávamos todos convidados ia ser um casamento á moda antiga.


Não fales muito que a culpa foi tua! Piscaste-lhe o olho, chamaste a gaja e ela veio!


----------



## dahon (12 Out 2018 às 20:06)

É assustador o facto de a pouco mais de 24h do evento estar tudo completamente às "escuras". 
Familiares já me questionaram sobre a situação e eu não sei o que dizer. 
Vem para Portugal continental?
Qual será a região mais afectada? 
Qual a intensidade?

É incrível como não se consegue dar uma resposta a estas questões básicas a tão pouco tempo do evento.

Atenção, isto não é uma critica. É o constatar do quão complexa é a situação.


----------



## marcoacmaia (12 Out 2018 às 20:18)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Saiu aviso da PROCIV
> 
> *AVISO À POPULAÇÃO: Condições Meteorológicas Adversas*
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Um aviso vago digo eu...


----------



## marcoacmaia (12 Out 2018 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um aviso vago digo eu...



Discordo, penso que é o aviso possível. Sendo certo que as autoridades locais devem receber informação muito diferente daquela que é disponibilizada ao público. Com o avançar das horas, pode-se esperar mais alguma actualização, no que concerne às zonas que irão ser particularmente atingidas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:31)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Discordo, penso que é o aviso possível. Sendo certo que as autoridades locais devem receber informação muito diferente daquela que é disponibilizada ao público. Com o avançar das horas, pode-se esperar mais alguma actualização, no que concerne às zonas que irão ser particularmente atingidas.


Para mim a questão vaga é a intensidade e trajectória, mas relativamente a se vai ou não vir para cá para mim já não há dúvidas.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Eu só acho incrível como ainda há tanta incerteza quanto á trajetória. É fantástico como ainda estão em jogo vários locais de possível_ landfall, _que serão Portugal Continental (Litoral Norte, Centro ou Sul), Costa marroquina ou Madeira/Ilhas Canárias. A mais provável de momento talvez seja a que acompanha a costa algarvia e entra na Andaluzia. 
No ano passado, rajadas a rondar os 100 km/h levaram-me a garagem (Tempestade Ana), pelo que dispenso esse cenário por aqui. Seria melhor que chegasse á nossa costa como Depressão Tropical mas o ciclone parece não enfraquecer muito (surpreendentemente). Calhe a quem calhar só desejo boa sorte pois o tipo de evento em causa (caso chegue como furacão/TT) é sem dúvida do mais extremo que a nossa atmosfera consegue produzir.


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2018 às 20:40)

Aí está um aviso para o futuro, possivelmente vamos ter mais hipóteses de sermos atingidos por furacões do que provavelmente do que por episódios de frio e neve, pois as temperaturas do mar estão cada vez mais quentes.


----------



## dahon (12 Out 2018 às 20:49)

Quem for propenso a ataques de pânico não use a hashtag #Leslie no Twitter.
Já há pessoal com uns cenários catastróficos......enfim.


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 21:27)

Brites disse:


> Nesta previsão, deixa a coisa de interessante para algo assustadora!
> Que vos parece válido?
> 
> http://www.severe-weather.eu/recent...ck-update-severe-landfall-likely-in-portugal/
> ...



Acho que é muito prematuro apresentar cenários tão extremos que são bastante improváveis (rajadas de 200km/h???), baseados num modelo apenas, ainda por cima, o ICON! 
É o começo da histeria mediática...


----------



## Brites (12 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Tonton disse:


> Acho que é muito prematuro apresentar cenários tão extremos que são bastante improváveis (rajadas de 200km/h???), baseados num modelo apenas, ainda por cima, o ICON!
> É o começo da histeria mediática...


Por pouco perceber e que fiz questão de perguntar e expor, pois já anda a bombar por esse Facebook fora! 
Que não se registe nada do gênero...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 21:49)

O CT Leslie desloca-se a 30 nós = 55.5 qph. Amanhã já deverá deslocar-se paralelamente ao trajeto do Vince.







É o que dá um país pequeno. A 48h qualquer ponto do território pode ser atingido pelo núcleo do ciclone.






---






O GEFS está muito mais fraco e concentrado no sul do país. No EPS é quase tudo intenso com trajeto indefinido (mais concentrado no centro).

O NHC foi conservador e meteu o trajeto no meio do país. Amanhã o cone pode ter mais alguns pequenos ajustes.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 21:52)

Tonton disse:


> Acho que é muito prematuro apresentar cenários tão extremos que são bastante improváveis (rajadas de 200km/h???), baseados num modelo apenas, ainda por cima, o ICON!



Pelo contrário. É bem possível 

---

 https://lab.weathermodels.com/models/ecmwf/ecmwf_europe.php

Um IFS de mais fácil utilização. Clicar em 'Spain' no lado direito.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2018 às 21:55)

à velocidade a que vai... já não vai mudar nada.

E-NE a 55kmh.

vai esfrangalhar-se toda e criar uma pequena frente muito intensa em vento e chuva.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 21:58)

A AEMET podia ter aumentado a escala das rajadas


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2018 às 21:59)

não será como o vince de 2005... meia hora de vento forte e 10 minutos de chuva intensa.

desta vez será mais forte.


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário. É bem possível
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Obrigado!
É pena não terem versão para daltónicos como eu...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2018 às 22:12)

Como se explica que chegue às costas de Portugal (em teoria), a água não é fria demais aqui pra se continuar a alimentar e ter força de furacão?? Aquecimento global?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 22:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Como se explica que chegue às costas de Portugal (em teoria), a água não é fria demais aqui pra se continuar a alimentar e ter força de furacão?? Aquecimento global?


A água está mais quente que o normal...


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2018 às 22:18)

jamestorm disse:


> Como se explica que chegue às costas de Portugal (em teoria), a água não é fria demais aqui pra se continuar a alimentar e ter força de furacão?? Aquecimento global?



o Leslie teve uma trajetória errática fruto de não ter sido capturado por nenhuma frente fria que costuma varrer o paralelo 45.

mas existiram outras tempestades erráticas como furacão Ginger de 1971. Nessa altura não existia aquecimento global.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 22:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Como se explica que chegue às costas de Portugal (em teoria), a água não é fria demais aqui pra se continuar a alimentar e ter força de furacão?? Aquecimento global?



Chega a PT com força de furacão mas (já) não é um.


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Orion disse:


> Chega a PT com força de furacão mas (já) não é um.


A última atualização do nhc coloca o sistema em transição de furacão para tempestade tropical aquando do landfall. São referidos ventos perto de intensidade de furacão cat1. Relativamente invulgar.


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus nesta fase é óbvio! Pode ser que a CMTV faça o aviso à população...




A CMTV, só se for para espalhar pânico, do género


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 22:42)

vitamos disse:


> A última atualização do nhc coloca o sistema em transição de furacão para tempestade tropical aquando do landfall. São referidos ventos perto de intensidade de furacão cat1. Relativamente invulgar.



Nas águas portuguesas. No leste dos EUA nem por isso (por exemplo).

A que ocorrerá será a 2ª transição do mesmo ciclone nomeado. Isso sim é que é muito incomum.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2018 às 23:00)

Obrigado pelas respostas. 



luismeteo3 disse:


> A água está mais quente que o normal...





Agreste disse:


> o Leslie teve uma trajetória errática fruto de não ter sido capturado por nenhuma frente fria que costuma varrer o paralelo 45.
> 
> mas existiram outras tempestades erráticas como furacão Ginger de 1971. Nessa altura não existia aquecimento global.





Orion disse:


> Chega a PT com força de furacão mas (já) não é um.


Como se explica que chegue às costas de Portugal (em teoria), a água não é fria demais aqui pra se continuar a alimentar e ter força de furacão?? Aquecimento global?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:31)

Mais sobre o CT de 1842  https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/BAMS-89-2-191


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2018 às 23:32)

no sat24 (escolhendo marrocos) já está online... mas não a cores.

https://pt.sat24.com/pt-pt/mo


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 23:37)

Orion disse:


> Mais sobre o CT de 1842  https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/BAMS-89-2-191


Mas o que é que esta gente do IPMA anda a fazer? Todo o mundo já fala disto e está muito preocupado!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:42)

Agreste disse:


> no sat24 (escolhendo marrocos) já está online... mas não a cores.
> 
> https://pt.sat24.com/pt-pt/mo



https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?sat=G16&stormid=AL132018


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Em direto
Furacão Leslie 

https://earth.nullschool.net/pt/#cu...ctangular=-9.40,43.10,1137/loc=-17.315,36.496

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 21:45)

E o Flop do ano vai para... Leslie, palmas   quais 180km/h! Lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:49)

lserpa disse:


> E o Flop do ano vai para... Leslie, palmas   quais 180km/h! Lol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Flop? Aqui está muito mau! Vento muito forte de meter medo! Sem luz na rua e sem TV


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 22:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Flop? Aqui está muito mau! Vento muito forte de meter medo! Sem luz na rua e sem TV


Tens rajadas de que ordem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tens rajadas de que ordem?


Não tenho estação, mas está complicado! Leiria sem luz agora.


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

lserpa disse:


> E o Flop do ano vai para... Leslie, palmas   quais 180km/h! Lol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





lserpa disse:


> E o Flop do ano vai para... Leslie, palmas   quais 180km/h! Lol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Isso de falar de longe não tem muita graça, querias a Leslie passar aí não era? Isso é tudo inveja ahah


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 22:13)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Inenarrável.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Tiagolco disse:


>




Há pessoas que só ficavam satisfeitas com um F6 ou F7 
Só quando rebentam a escala é que há um evento...


----------



## gajomau (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Ainda nem chegou a Aveiro/ Porto/ Viana do Castelo  que Cheira-me que vai ser os piores sítios.. Deixem passar por aí e já se vê se afinal foi flop ou não


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

aqui vai ser um flop gigantesco


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 22:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> aqui vai ser um flop gigantesco


Repost...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Estou a ver a TVI 24 e dá que enaltecer a presença de dois especialistas na área para comentar adequadamente este evento.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 22:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> aqui vai ser um flop gigantesco


Boa frente a começar a atravessar o Alentejo e vai ser um flop...Sinceramente, as previsões nunca apontaram grande coisa para a região sul, apenas vento. Até acaba por ser bom ter ido ainda mais para norte para não ficarmos com a ventania que podia fazer estragos.
Para termos aquilo que o litoral a norte de Lisboa está a ter era preciso que o núcleo passa-se na região sul, mas não aconteceu e sinceramente, ainda bem! Em vez de te estares só a queixar bem podias dar o contributo no seguimento sul que bem precisa de participantes. Ainda vais é ter mais de 5mm com esta frente.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> aqui vai ser um flop gigantesco


Para ser flop tinha de defraudar expectativas. 
Daqui se conclui que... 

Se tinhas expectativas para grande acção com a Leslie em Serpa... Lamento mas não és nada realista e vives numa realidade paralela. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:43)

rozzo, uma previsão para as proximas horas aqui no litoral norte vai haver ainda vento ou é so chuva?


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 22:48)

Aparentemente a chuva mais violenta ficou no mar, mas o flanco noroeste do sistema tem o vento mais intenso. Era suposto fustigar a zona de Sintra e o oeste, mas com o desviar do sistema muito a norte do inicialmente previsto será de esperar nas próximas horas vento do quadrante norte muito intenso no litoral norte. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:50)

rozzo disse:


> Aparentemente a chuva mais violenta ficou no mar, mas o flanco noroeste do sistema tem o vento mais intenso. Era suposto fustigar a zona de Sintra e o oeste, mas com o desviar do sistema muito a norte do inicialmente previsto será de esperar nas próximas horas vento do quadrante norte muito intenso no litoral norte.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há pessoas que só ficavam satisfeitas com um F6 ou F7
> Só quando rebentam a escala é que há um evento...



Olha, que isso, é fácil falarmos quando não passa no nosso quintal ou perto, eu em Março vi o tornado da janela do meu quarto ao longe e fiquei com medo e se alguém aqui do fórum disser o contrário é um grande mentiroso. 

Uma coisa, é sentir adrenalina, outra coisa é veres um tornado ao longe ou até passar por cima da cabeça já presenciei essas duas situações e garanto-te que na altura em que passou não dá para racionares, reagires ou teres alguma reacção, mas depois quando passa, começas a raciocinar e dizes que diabo foi isto, vais à rua e na altura estava em casa dum amigo e vês metade das telhas do telhado voaram, árvores e postes caídos, ficas algo parvo a olhares à volta. 

Uma coisa, é escrever umas coisas aqui no fórum, outra coisa é essa mesma coisa tornar-se realidade e passar literalmente por cima da tua cabeça ou ao longe, garanto-te que mudas logo de opinião, na altura, que dura algum tempo, mas, como a adrenalina, o desejo e a frustração fazem parte da nossa vida e como "doidos" que somos pela meteorologia voltamos a pedir novamente os nossos desejos e volta tudo ao mesmo.

Eu, ainda não perdi o meu desejo de ver um furacão no Algarve, um dia.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 23:32)

Parece mesmo que o sting jet vai ocorrer!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Calma com alarmismos, em particular essas certezas dum sting jet.. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:56)

Exatamente está tudo a falar nisso do sting jet estou para ver isso. 
Para já algumas rajadas fortes aqui pelo litoral norte mas nada que já nao se tenha registado em depressões cavadas.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 23:56)

que é isso de Sting jet?


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 00:09)

rozzo disse:


> Calma com alarmismos, em particular essas certezas dum sting jet..
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



A Sic já anda a falar que ocorreu uma rajada de 176km/h algures em Aveiro... desconheço qual a fonte deles... mas tornaram isso público.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2018 às 00:10)

Foi o IPMA numa videoconferência. 176 km/h na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2018 às 00:13)

lserpa disse:


> A Sic já anda a falar que ocorreu uma rajada de 176km/h algures em Aveiro... desconheço qual a fonte deles... mas tornaram isso público.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Exacto, falaram no valor da rajada, que é impressionante. 
Não implica necessariamente advir de um sting jet. 
Até pode ter sido, isso depois será analisado, mas vamos lá ver.. Rajadas violentas são a natureza de sistemas tropicais como este, não por causa de sting jets.
Mas volto a frisar que dada a extra tropicalização do sistema até pode ter ocorrido algo do género. Estava era a tentar evitar o alarmismo ou banalização do termo, pois há 50 razões possíveis para rajadas dessa magnitude. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 01:05)

Marco pires disse:


> que é isso de Sting jet?



http://www.severe-weather.eu/theory/what-is-a-sting-jet/

*What is a sting jet?*
*By SWE* |  Severe weather theory |  12 October 2018
*You may have noticed the term ‘sting jet’ used when describing deep Atlantic cyclones and windstorms over the British Isles and Ireland and parts of northern central Europe. Sting jets are associated with the strongest and most damaging windstorms, and cause extremely severe hurricane-force winds. What is a sting jet and how does it form?*

*What is a sting jet?*

A sting jet is a relatively localized jet of rapidly descending cold air inside a deep extratropical cyclone. It affects a small region, compared to th size of the cyclone and lasts only several hours. Destructive winds of over 150 km/h have been attributed to sting jets.

*How a sting jet forms*

A typical extratropical cyclone consists of two frontal system: the warm front and the cold front. Strong flow, called _*conveyor belts*_ form ahead of both fronts. A strong flow of cold air develops into the cyclone ahead of the warm front, called the _*cold conveyor belt*_. Behind the cold front, cool and dry air flows into the cyclone, forming the _*dry intrusion*_.

The cold conveyor belt brings cold, moist air towards the centre of the cyclone, bringing with it precipitation – rain and snow. The dry intrusion brings cool, dry air into the cyclone. As the precipitation from the cold conveyor belt falls into the dry air of the dry intrusion, it evaporates and further cools the air through evaporative cooling.





All this is happening at altitudes up to about 3-4 km. The cooled air is denser than the surrounding air and it descends rapidly to the surface, producing even stronger winds within the intense wind field of the cyclone. The entire region of this cooled, accelerated air is narrow, forming a jet – a _sting jet_.

The term sting jet comes from its appearance in satellite imagery: they form banded cloud heads, strongly curved into the cyclone – producing the appearance of a scorpion’s tail and stinger. The cloud bands terminate quite sharply, the effect of evaporation in the dry air of the dry intrusion.




_Satellite analysis of post-tropical storm Ophelia on October 16, 2017. Notice the branches of “banded cloud head” pushed towards the SW Ireland, indicating that the sting jet structure is likely developed. Source: EUMETSAT_

*Notable events*

Not every deep extratropical cyclone develops a sting jet; in fact, sting jets are rare events. They have so far been confirmed on less than 10 cyclones over western and central Europe. The *Great Storm of 1987* produced a sting jet with wind gusts peaking at 217 km/h (recorded at Pointe Du Roc, Grancille, France). Cyclone Oratia (Tora in Norway) in late October and early November of 2000 produced winds gusting up to 176 km/h (Camaret-sur-Mer, France). More recently storm Ulli produced winds up to 172 km/h in Ijmuiden, the Netherlands (early January 2012).


----------



## belem (14 Out 2018 às 10:27)

E antes que comece a choradeira do género: «a partir de agora vamos estar o mês inteiro sem chover», como já há poucos dias, estava a dar indícios de estar para começar, vamos ter mais calma, porque isto anda tudo muito incerto, sobretudo quando faltam ainda tantos dias  e poderá haver instabilidade que entretanto surge e os modelos ainda não consigam detetar. Aliás, às vezes, tudo muda, em menos de nada...


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2018 às 10:54)

belem disse:


> E antes que comece a choradeira do género: «a partir de agora vamos estar o mês inteiro sem chover», como já há poucos dias, estava a dar indícios de estar para começar, vamos ter mais calma, porque isto anda tudo muito incerto, sobretudo quando faltam ainda tantos dias  e poderá haver instabilidade que entretanto surge e os modelos ainda não consigam detetar. Aliás, às vezes, tudo muda, em menos de nada...



Concordo ainda para mais estamos numa estação de transição logo as previsões a médio-longo prazo são muito mais falíveis.
Para já parece que amanhã vamos ter alguma chuva em todo o país.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2018 às 11:37)

belem disse:


> E antes que comece a choradeira do género: «a partir de agora vamos estar o mês inteiro sem chover», como já há poucos dias, estava a dar indícios de estar para começar, vamos ter mais calma, porque isto anda tudo muito incerto, sobretudo quando faltam ainda tantos dias  e poderá haver instabilidade que entretanto surge e os modelos ainda não consigam detetar. Aliás, às vezes, tudo muda, em menos de nada...



Pessoalmente creio que a passagem da Leslie irá permitir alterar o marasmo atmosférico, possibilitando mais instabilidade própria do Outono.


----------



## rokleon (14 Out 2018 às 11:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoalmente creio que a passagem da Leslie irá permitir alterar o marasmo atmosférico, possibilitando mais instabilidade própria do Outono.


Já agora, se não estou em erro hoje é a primeira vez em meses que me agasalhei melhor em casa!!! (sem ser de t-shirt) Bom sinal!


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 14:35)

Notícia oficial do IPMA:

Sting jet associado ao Leslie






2018-10-14 (IPMA)

A estação do IPMA de Figueira da Foz/Vila Verde registou às 21:40 UTC (22:40 hora local) de dia 13 de outubro de 2018, uma rajada de 49 m/s (cerca de 176 km/h). Este valor é atribuído a um fenómeno designado por _sting jet_.O _sting jet _é uma forte corrente descendente que, por vezes, se desenvolve no bordo oeste de depressões extratropicais, podendo alcançar a superfície. Nestes casos, as rajadas poderão ser superiores a 150 km/h numa área reduzida, tipicamente situada a sudoeste do núcleo da depressão. A formação deste fenómeno meteorológico foi inicialmente estudada pelo grupo do Professor Keith Browning da Universidade de Reading, no final da década de 80.

As rajadas observadas junto à superfície resultam de processos evaporativos que ocorrem em níveis médios da massa nebulosa da tempestade. Destes processos resultam arrefecimento e consequente transporte descendente do ar para níveis mais baixos, com aceleração progressiva. A designação de _sting jet_ decorre do facto de a assinatura deste fenómeno em imagens de satélite e radar (link para a imagem) se assemelhar à da cauda de um escorpião (_sting_).

Em Portugal Continental, observou-se um fenómeno semelhante em 23 de dezembro de 2009. No entanto, nessa ocasião, o fenómeno não esteve associado a uma depressão resultante da transição de ciclone tropical para depressão extratropical, como presentemente se verificou. De facto, em 2009, o fenómeno resultou de uma depressão cujo ciclo de vida decorreu integralmente nas latitudes médias. Então, a depressão sofreu um processo de ciclogénese explosiva (rápida e intensa diminuição de pressão atmosférica no seu centro) a que se sucedeu um _sting jet_.

O valor da rajada de 176 km/h, agora observado, constitui o mais elevado registado em estações da rede meteorológica nacional (máximo anterior de 169 km/h em 17 de outubro de 2015), sendo compatível com as previsões de curto prazo emitidas pelo IPMA, baseadas no modelo do Centro Europeu e do modelo de mesoescala AROME, operado pelo IPMA.





Imagem dos máximos de refletividade (dBZ), radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro, 21:50 UTC (22:50, hora local), 13 outubro 2018. A letra “B” identifica a localização aproximada do centro da depressão. A seta a vermelho identifica o posicionamento do sting jet após ter afetado a região de Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Tonton disse:


> http://www.severe-weather.eu/theory/what-is-a-sting-jet/
> 
> *What is a sting jet?*
> *By SWE* |  Severe weather theory |  12 October 2018
> ...




muito obrigado, fiquei esclarecido


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 20:18)

Marco pires disse:


> muito obrigado, fiquei esclarecido



Só peço desculpa por ter sido em inglês, mas a primeira explicação de jeito em português que encontrei foi depois, no comunicado do IPMA.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 20:22)

Todos os modelos apontam para existir a cut off mas mesmo que neste momento venha a existir parece ser completamente insignificante neste momento.


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 21:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Todos os modelos apontam para existir a cut off mas mesmo que neste momento venha a existir parece ser completamente insignificante neste momento.



Não parece assim tão insignificante, nas previsões:


----------



## Marco pires (15 Out 2018 às 01:55)

Tonton disse:


> Só peço desculpa por ter sido em inglês, mas a primeira explicação de jeito em português que encontrei foi depois, no comunicado do IPMA.



entendo perfeitamente, obrigado amigo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia
Impressionante o consenso q existe entre todos os modelos para os próximos 10 dias. Algo raramente visto. 
Pena que a chuva prevista seja tão pouca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2018 às 11:59)

Lestada à vista! parece  que vamos ter um fim de semana com temperaturas bastante agradáveis para a época!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:17)

Que tragédia no sul de França! Esta ex-Leslie está a ser terrível!


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2018 às 13:04)

Agradece-se que não andem a espalhar estas notícias por diversos tópicos, por motivos de organização.
Existe o tópico do *Seguimento Europa*.

Obrigado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Tonton disse:


> Notícia oficial do IPMA:
> 
> Sting jet associado ao Leslie
> 
> ...


----------



## RStorm (16 Out 2018 às 14:27)

A ver se esta cut-off que aí se avizinha nos traz boas trovoadas e consequente precipitação!
Outubro segue com apenas 8,7 mm nesta zona e amanhã deverá chover mais um pouco, mas ainda assim não é suficiente, tendo em conta que a média deste mês para esta zona é de 70 mm...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2018 às 15:23)

*IPMA estima ventos entre 180 e 190km/hora durante a tempestade Leslie *

A passagem da tempestade tropical Leslie nas zonas mais afetadas de Portugal terá causado ventos de 180 a 190 quilómetros/hora, superiores aos registados nas estações meteorológicas oficiais, estimou hoje o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

https://observador.pt/2018/10/16/ip...180-e-190km-hora-durante-a-tempestade-leslie/


----------



## Tonton (17 Out 2018 às 22:04)

O ritmo de descargas eléctricas sobre a Tunísia é simplesmente incrível


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Out 2018 às 08:59)

O que se vê é alguns aguaceiros dispersos acompanhados de trovoadas. Quanto a temperatura este mês será muito ... Mas muito acima da média se a previsão do ecm estiver certa.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Out 2018 às 13:20)

Partilho a mesma opinião. 





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que se vê é alguns aguaceiros dispersos acompanhados de trovoadas. Quanto a temperatura este mês será muito ... Mas muito acima da média se a previsão do ecm estiver certa.



Enviado do meu SM-G900F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Tonton disse:


> O ritmo de descargas eléctricas sobre a Tunísia é simplesmente incrível



Desde então, a linha de instabilidade tem-se deslocado para o Mediterrâneo, em direcção a Malta e à Sicília, mas continua impressionante, em termos de festival eléctrico!!!


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2018 às 14:18)

Tonton disse:


> Desde então, a linha de instabilidade tem-se deslocado para o Mediterrâneo, em direcção a Malta e à Sicília, mas continua impressionante, em termos de festival eléctrico!!!



Impressionante de facto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia..
De acordo com os modelos não parece haver qualquer alteração relevante nas previsões a médio prazo pelo que após este pequeno episódio de alguma instabilidade as temperaturas vão subir alguma coisa antes de descerem para o final do mês.
Em termos de precipitação esta será escassa e dispersa. Portanto o mês de Outubro salvo grandes alterações será quente e seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2018 às 23:32)

O modelo Harmonie/Arome da AEMET coloca um verdadeiro dilúvio a sul de Faro/Olhão para a noite/madrugada de amanhã.  Brincalhão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2018 às 19:01)

JTavares disse:


> Justificam se os avisos de vento forte aqui no litoral?



O que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2018 às 19:57)

Canais estrangeiros ja falam de mudança de padrão para tempo bem frio na Europa, será que chega cá qualquer coisa? Já desciam tb para valores mais normais...


----------



## belem (20 Out 2018 às 20:14)

jamestorm disse:


> Canais estrangeiros ja falam de mudança de padrão para tempo bem frio na Europa, será que chega cá qualquer coisa? Já desciam tb para valores mais normais...



Sim, existem modelos a prever tempo fresco e húmido para a fase final do mês de Outubro, a ver vamos no que dá.


----------



## JTavares (20 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Como o tempo está calmo não parece que vem aí mau tempo. 





guisilva5000 disse:


> O que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Mau tempo e algo que não temos tido e mesmo uma hipotética mudança de padrão para frio está muito longe de estar garantida. Um Outono muito seco até ao momento e sem mudanças à vista !!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 21:37)

As regiões do centro e sul ainda têm por esta altura valores entre os 10 e os 30 mm. Somente Beja apresenta valores na ordem dos 50 mm mensais. A manter se as previsões será extremamente seco a centro e sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As regiões do centro e sul ainda têm por esta altura valores entre os 10 e os 30 mm. Somente Beja apresenta valores na ordem dos 50 mm mensais. A manter se as previsões será extremamente seco a centro e sul.


Elvas, por exemplo, leva 65mm este mês até agora.


----------



## rfilipeg (20 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Eu cá continuo com a minha tese de Novembro e Dezembro manterem este mesmo padrão de secura e tempo relativamente ameno para as épocas. A atmosfera no nosso país está demasiado estável e com Anticiclones a "bombar" o que dificulta e muito a mudança de padrão. A meu ver,e o mais certo, serão mais uns daqueles meses contínuos de seca prolongada e os modelos a longo prazo mostram essa tendência. 
Cada vez mais temos de nos habituar que Portugal a Península Ibérica será uma extensão do Sahara.
Alterações climáticas bem notórias principalmente no nosso cantinho nota-se bem que o clima está a mudar muito rápido de ano para ano e é grave. A continuar assim nem se pode dizer que depois da seca vem chuvas seguidas, pois o predominante é a seca


----------



## belem (21 Out 2018 às 10:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Elvas, por exemplo, leva 65mm este mês até agora.



E se  formos para o Norte, Centro e até Algarve, também vemos valores interessantes (de lembrar que davam tempo seco, uns dias antes e depois foi o que se viu)..
Por aqui, por exemplo, está tudo cheio de água e ainda ontem à noite, até se ouvia a caracolada a pastar nas plantas!
A continuar a chover bem, iamos ter solos alagados em pouco tempo, por isso acho até bom uns dias mais secos, para isto acalmar um bocado (de lembrar que a primavera e o  início do verão, foram bem húmidos e mais frescos do que o normal)..



rfilipeg disse:


> Eu cá continuo com a minha tese de Novembro e Dezembro manterem este mesmo padrão de secura e tempo relativamente ameno para as épocas. A atmosfera no nosso país está demasiado estável e com Anticiclones a "bombar" o que dificulta e muito a mudança de padrão. A meu ver,e o mais certo, serão mais uns daqueles meses contínuos de seca prolongada e os modelos a longo prazo mostram essa tendência.
> Cada vez mais temos de nos habituar que Portugal a Península Ibérica será uma extensão do Sahara.
> Alterações climáticas bem notórias principalmente no nosso cantinho nota-se bem que o clima está a mudar muito rápido de ano para ano e é grave. A continuar assim nem se pode dizer que depois da seca vem chuvas seguidas, pois o predominante é a seca



Eu duvido bastante desse padrão (que aliás nem tem sido propriamente generalizado e há muita instabilidade atmosférica que por vezes provoca chuva rapidamente).

Lembro-me de ter postado (neste forum) há uns tempos, um estudo científico sobre a evolução do clima na P. Ibérica nas últimas décadas e este indicou que os niveis de precipitação não mudaram muito o que aumentou ligeiramente foi as temperaturas e consequentemente os níveis de evapotranspiração.

A existirem outros estudos que indiquem o contrário ou não, gostaria de os ver.


Quanto à possibilidade da P. Ibérica se tornar uma extensão do Saara, duvido muito.


----------



## Marco pires (22 Out 2018 às 15:23)

Incrível como está depressão andou a rodar um pouco por todo o lado nas imediações do nosso território, e não trouxe praticamente nada de chuva, pelo contrário tem e trazido calor.
Parece mesmo que temos um escudo sobre PT, já farta.
Desculpem o desabafo


----------



## belem (22 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Marco pires disse:


> Incrível como está depressão andou a rodar um pouco por todo o lado nas imediações do nosso território, e não trouxe praticamente nada de chuva, pelo contrário tem e trazido calor.
> Parece mesmo que temos um escudo sobre PT, já farta.
> Desculpem o desabafo



Vê antes as coisas assim: já era tempo de fazer um bocado de sol e calor, até porque  o «mau tempo» está para vir de novo.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Marco pires disse:


> Incrível como está depressão andou a rodar um pouco por todo o lado nas imediações do nosso território, e não trouxe praticamente nada de chuva, pelo contrário tem e trazido calor.
> Parece mesmo que temos um escudo sobre PT, já farta.
> Desculpem o desabafo


Aqui por exemplo, até rendeu bem! As estações da zona, mais propriamente de Portalegre e Elvas, rondam os 50/70mm, muito próximo da média. As ribeiras já correm bem e a erva vai nascendo em força nos campos. Não estava nada à espera destes valores porque antes da Leslie, as previsões indicavam só tempo seco mas felizmente isso lá mudou.
Nesta momento a posição da depressão já está desfavorável, só já arrasta calor e poeiras para a generalidade e nota-se bastante. A instabilidade que aparece hoje já é mais localizada e praticamente onde as células nascem ficam estacionárias...
Este tempo seco se não se prolongar por muito tempo, é bom!!


----------



## Marco pires (22 Out 2018 às 17:02)

Assim espero, e ainda bem que tem rendido para o interior.
Não vejo é nada de especial a médio prazo, apenas a descida da temperatura mas o que fazia mais falta era a chuva generalizada.
Mas é o que temos, algum dia virá em força.


----------



## Tonton (22 Out 2018 às 17:07)

belem disse:


> Vê antes as coisas assim: já era tempo de fazer um bocado de sol e calor, até porque  o «mau tempo» está para vir de novo.



 Cruzes, canhoto!  Não era tempo de fazer calor nenhum! 
Seria, se não estivéssemos já no final do segundo mês de Outono e, além disso, não tivéssemos já tido demasiado calor no resto mês!

Para mais, o "mau tempo" que se anuncia, não o é, é o "bom tempo", já que será o normal para a época.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 00:41)

Tonton disse:


> Cruzes, canhoto!  Não era tempo de fazer calor nenhum!
> Seria, se não estivéssemos já no final do segundo mês de Outono e, além disso, não tivéssemos já tido demasiado calor no resto mês!



Será assim tão anormal fazerem estas temperaturas em Outubro? Se calhar andamos mal habituados (ou foi o verão «lento a revelar-se» deste ano que nos deturpou a noção)...
Penso que é uma questão de compararmos com anos anteriores ou até com dados climáticos.



Tonton disse:


> Para mais, o "mau tempo" que se anuncia, não o é, é o "bom tempo", já que será o normal para a época.



Eu sei, daí que tenha colocado aspas.


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 01:57)

belem disse:


> Será assim tão anormal fazerem estas temperaturas em Outubro? Se calhar andamos mal habituados (ou foi o verão «lento a revelar-se» deste ano que nos deturpou a noção)...
> Penso que é uma questão de compararmos com anos anteriores ou até com dados climáticos.



Comparando com os anos imediatamente precedentes, claro que não é nada de novo, dado que temos tido meses de Outubro invulgarmente quentes - o ano passado, por exemplo, teve a média das máximas 5ºC acima da média 1971-2000 e, até agora, este está no mesmo caminho!
Quanto à "lentidão a revelar-se", só se queres dizer "a lentidão em infernizar", porque o que aconteceu em Junho / Julho (tempo não tão quente) acontecia em muitos anos, antigamente.
Alguém aqui mencionou um "Verão de S. Martinho" antecipado, e lembro-me, perfeitamente, que, em anos 70-80, quando ocorria, a temperatura chegava aos 18-19ºC e era uma festa...

Mal habituados? Por mim não, nunca me habituo a este calores, muito menos fora de época...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Out 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia começa a existir sinais we mudança de padrão para os finais de Outubro ou início de Novembro surgindo essa hipótese em todos os modelos e não falo de frio mas de um episódio de chuva mais significativa.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2018 às 08:34)

Em 2017 tivemos o outubro mais quente desde que há registos e este ano tivemos o setembro mais quente, também desde 1931. Este outubro está um pouco mais fresco que o do ano passado, mas ainda leva uma boa anomalia positiva.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 10:48)

Tonton disse:


> Comparando com os anos imediatamente precedentes, claro que não é nada de novo, dado que temos tido meses de Outubro invulgarmente quentes - o ano passado, por exemplo, teve a média das máximas 5ºC acima da média 1971-2000 e, até agora, este está no mesmo caminho!
> Quanto à "lentidão a revelar-se", só se queres dizer "a lentidão em infernizar", porque o que aconteceu em Junho / Julho (tempo não tão quente) acontecia em muitos anos, antigamente.
> Alguém aqui mencionou um "Verão de S. Martinho" antecipado, e lembro-me, perfeitamente, que, em anos 70-80, quando ocorria, a temperatura chegava aos 18-19ºC e era uma festa...
> 
> Mal habituados? Por mim não, nunca me habituo a este calores, muito menos fora de época...



Interessante o facto de dizeres que o Junho/Julho que tivemos este ano acontecia em muitos anos, antigamente...
Também gostaria de ver isso contrastado com anos anteriores ou até séries climáticas.


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 11:19)

belem disse:


> Interessante o facto de dizeres que o Junho/Julho que tivemos este ano acontecia em muitos anos, antigamente...
> Também gostaria de ver isso contrastado com anos anteriores ou até séries climáticas.



A minha alusão foi feita com base na minha "memória meteorológica", mas podemos ver aqui gráficos do IPMA, tirados dos seus boletins mensais:

Junho






Julho





Agosto






Curiosamente, podemos ver que o mês de Julho parece ser, estatisticamente, o mês com mais anomalias negativas, tendo ocorrido algumas nos anos desta década.
O mês de Agosto, por outro lado, também apresentava ocorrências negativas com certa frequência, até aos inícios dos anos 90.
Para o mês de Junho, a partir dos finais dos anos 80, passou a ser uma raridade ocorrerem anomalias negativas, sendo muito frequentes as anomalias positivas acentuadas.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (23 Out 2018 às 11:36)

*GFS e ECM a empurrar a perturbação subpolar para Este de Espanha, com menor influência em Portugal.





*
Não me parece que o frio seja extremo, poderá ser algo baixo, mas neve acho que, para já, só em Espanha, e com alguma sorte, na Serra da Estrela.

Ainda faltam 4 dias, pode ser que nas próximas horas o cenário mude. Mas a tendência é a deslocação para Este.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2018 às 11:59)

O IFS em formato horário. Maravilha 






---











O AC tem ido para outros lados. Azar o deles


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 12:00)

São os habituais cortes no frio...historicamente pouco o nada chega cá. Os modelos começam por colocar as entrada frias bem em cima de nós depois começa a ir tudo mais para o lado de Espanha e no final só uns 5% chega cá. Devemos ser o país mais quente da Europa, o potente efeito do oceano não deixa chegar cá nada de jeito. Espanha é mais "continental" e escapa (felizmente para eles) à pasmaceira que é o tempo em Portugal. Às vezes questiono se a falta de frio tb não se traduz num menor desenvolvimento económico  e social do país face ao resto da Europa. 



pe5cinco5 disse:


> *GFS e ECM a empurrar a perturbação subpolar para Este de Espanha, com menor influência em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 12:39)

Tonton disse:


> A minha alusão foi feita com base na minha "memória meteorológica", mas podemos ver aqui gráficos do IPMA, tirados dos seus boletins mensais:
> 
> Junho
> 
> ...



Pode-se, ainda, ver esta estatística para os meses de Setembro e Outubro:

Setembro





Outubro





Para Setembro, observa-se que, até inícios dos anos 80, as anomalias positivas eram raras, enquanto as negativas eram frequentes.
A partir dessa altura, as positivas passaram a ser mais frequentes, tendo as negativas passado a ser muito raras a partir de meados dos anos 90.
Para o mês de Outubro, sempre houve anomailas positivas e negativas, enquanto que, a partir de meados dos anos 90, as negativas passaram a ser muito raras e ocorrem mais positivas, algumas notáveis, com a amplitude aumentada.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2018 às 15:11)

*Ministers believe lightning strike at fault in Gaza rocket that hit Beersheba*


----------



## Norther (23 Out 2018 às 15:56)

jamestorm disse:


> São os habituais cortes no frio...historicamente pouco o nada chega cá. Os modelos começam por colocar as entrada frias bem em cima de nós depois começa a ir tudo mais para o lado de Espanha e no final só uns 5% chega cá. Devemos ser o país mais quente da Europa, o potente efeito do oceano não deixa chegar cá nada de jeito. Espanha é mais "continental" e escapa (felizmente para eles) à pasmaceira que é o tempo em Portugal. Às vezes questiono se a falta de frio tb não se traduz num menor desenvolvimento económico  e social do país face ao resto da Europa.





O culpado é o anticiclone que empurra a zona deprecionária mais para leste, e o bloqueio pouco resiste a zonal, terça feira podemos ter melhor dia em termos de frio com conjugação com a precipitação, podemos ter boa neve acima dos 1000m.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Na RTP1 ás 21h  a seguir ao Telejornal, vai dar uma reportagem especial sobre os efeitos do Furacão Leslie...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 21:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na RTP1 ás 21h  a seguir ao Telejornal, vai dar uma reportagem especial sobre os efeitos do Furacão Leslie...


O pescador na Praia da Leirosa disse que o barómetro desceu abaixo dos 980Mb...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Out 2018 às 00:33)

Norther disse:


> O culpado é o anticiclone que empurra a zona deprecionária mais para leste, e o bloqueio pouco resiste a zonal, terça feira podemos ter melhor dia em termos de frio com conjugação com a precipitação, podemos ter boa neve acima dos 1000m.



Ainda assim, o "ataque depressionário" também não fica de lado.

O que pode fazer mudar é a distância, apesar de não ser assim muito longa (+/-150h), mas é possível que haja um encontro de duas perturbações subpolares logo a partir da primeira, para o final do mês:







Portanto, os dias iriam continuar com anomalias negativas de temperatura:






*Seja forte ou fraco, o que é certo, é que vem aí FRIO e FRIO, com temperaturas possíveis de tocar graus negativos (<0ºC):




*
E assim, vestir casacos, alguns até bem quentes, buscar lenha, acender fogueiras, aquecer a casa, pôr mais cobertores na cama,...


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2018 às 08:11)

Vamos ver no que dá, os modelos ainda estão afinar, a ver se temos um bom Outono


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Out 2018 às 10:19)

O ECMWF ja começou a cortar na precipitação


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2018 às 10:25)

Olhando aos modelos a haver uma de padrão a mesma ocorrerá cerca do 30 Outubro e deverá durar no máximo até dia 2 Novembro no máximo. Se a precipitação não levar um corte drástico e ao contrariamente ao que se perspectiva Outubro ficaria na média a sul e acima da média a norte .. Mas Qd se olha a curto prazo e se vê diferenças assinaláveis nos modelos faz requerer precaucao.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2018 às 10:32)

Bom a analisando o ecm na verdade não we perspectiva grande coisa a nível de precipitação .. Mas mesmo assim me parece perfeitamente o necessário para que o mês fique na média a menos q haja um corte drástico.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Out 2018 às 10:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF ja começou a cortar na precipitação



Haja paciência... não és o único aqui, mas essas lamúrias constantes são extremamente irritantes. Primeiro, a tua região (das mais secas do país, por sinal) é das mais favoráveis no país para ter alguma chuva já esta 6a feira. Depois, para os que se queixam do calor, as temperaturas vão baixar imenso, quer a depressão se situe um pouco mais a leste ou não. À superfície, pouca ou nenhuma diferença fará no frio. Apenas no frio em altitude, o que poderá resultar em mais ou menos instabilidade, mas a precipitação nunca seria muito relevante pois o nosso país é muito pouco favorecido com entradas de norte. Se houver alguns aguaceiros no litoral já será uma sorte. Mas, depois do frio, teremos uma frente que os modelos mostram bem generosa. Claro que o Norte e Centro costumam ser mais beneficiados, mas o sul poderá ter bons acumulados igualmente. E depois dessa frente, todos os modelos colocam uma ciclogénese atlântica, cuja intensidade e exacta localização ainda são uma incógnita, mas que para já todos os modelos mostram muita precipitação em TODO o país, com neve nas terras altas a cotas médias e tudo. Porra, que querem mais??

É evidente que a mais de 100 h dos eventos haja flutuações nos modelos. Ainda mais na precipitação, que é um parâmetro difícil de modelar. Mas que interessa isso? O padrão, e é nisso que nos devemos focar a esta distância temporal, está interessantíssimo. A probabilidade de termos frio, neve e precipitação em todo o país durante a próxima semana é elevada. Para quê este pessimismo que vejo aqui?


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Out 2018 às 11:15)

o ECMWF ja nao preve mais de 15mm durante a próxima semana para aqui.... ha unns dias previa muito muito mais.. e ainda nao querem que me queixe?!


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Out 2018 às 11:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF ja nao preve mais de 15mm durante a próxima semana para aqui.... ha unns dias previa muito muito mais.. e ainda nao querem que me queixe?!



Não quero entrar em modo chat, mas vou tentar explicar de novo. Estamos a mais de 100 horas dos eventos que podem ser relevantes para a precipitação. Cortes e reposições na precipitação vão acontecer SEMPRE. Tira num local, põe noutro, tudo depende de pequenas variações nas variáveis meteorológicas que muito influênciam na modelação da precipitação, por sinal extremamente complexa e que muitas vezes nem corresponde à realidade! O que interessa neste momento é o padrão geral de circulação que neste momento é favorável a chuva e frio em todo o país, com elevada probabilidade de ocorrer. Por isso, sim, não fazem sentido estas queixas por causa de uma saída e de uma modelação de precipitação um pouco abaixo!


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2018 às 11:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o ECMWF ja nao preve mais de 15mm durante a próxima semana para aqui.... ha unns dias previa muito muito mais.. e ainda nao querem que me queixe?!



Queixar de coisas sobre as quais não temos  o mínimo controle  ( como o tempo ) não faz muito sentido.

Não são essas "queixas" e "lamúrias" que vão fazer mudar o que quer que seja, e de acordo com o nosso gosto pessoal.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2018 às 12:06)

@jonas_87 por acaso não vais á Serra no Sábado ?


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Out 2018 às 12:07)

Ate o GFS ja so preve 20mm para aqui ate dia 3


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2018 às 12:32)

Chega a ser spam quando quase todos os posts são lamúrias. Estamos ainda longe do evento, vamos limitar esse tipo de posts ou vou começar a apagá-los.


----------



## remember (24 Out 2018 às 12:44)

A manter-se assim até nem me posso queixar muito... Mas é normal haverem cortes, tiram nuns sítios e metem noutros... Aliás já por muita vez o modelado é ultrapassado, assim como o contrário.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (24 Out 2018 às 12:47)

Vai chover bem na proxima semana pelo menos norte e centro, por isso parem de agoirar .


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2018 às 12:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ate o GFS ja so preve 20mm para aqui ate dia 3



@RedeMeteo Olha... Tendo em conta que a normal de precipitação para Beja indica um pouco acima dos 70mm mensais tanto em Outubro como Novembro, não é difícil fazer as seguintes contas:

1) O normal em Serpa será certamente um pouco abaixo disso, pois é mais seco que Beja, portanto, mas até vou "dar de barato" que seja cerca de 70mm/mês;
2) Até dia 3 de Novembro vão 10 dias;
3) Portanto se dividires os 70mm por 3, ficas com 23.33(3)mm por cada 10 dias, aproximadamente.

*Resumo:* esses 20mm nos próximos 10 dias que tu tanto lamentas com previsto agora... é praticamente dentro da média...

Contas básicas à parte... Obviamente não servem de nada!
Aliás, ao contrário do Norte, médias mensais no Sul do país nunca são distribuídas de forma equilibrada pelos dias do mês, mas sim em episódios curtos concentrados, como deves saber, portanto também de pouco vale estas estatísticas.

E como já foi bem dito por outros membros, saídas mais secas ou mais chuvosas vão-se suceder umas às outras. E tal como foi bem dito também, essa constante lamentação não vai nem mudar os modelos, nem mudar a realidade.
Realidade essa que é: vives numa das zonas mais secas do país. Ponto.

Portanto, sinceramente, cansa e muito ver esse constante lamentar de coisas incontroláveis, e pior, às vezes óbvias.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2018 às 13:01)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 por acaso não vais á Serra no Sábado ?



Percebo a questão, vem aí ventania, nada que não estejamos já habituados. Olha mas não, não devo lá ir, vou estar fora. 
Os avisos vão ser lançados, até porque aparentemente a distribuição espacial do vento forte não se restringe nesta zona, é algo mais geral, ainda assim como sempre com maior incidência por cá.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 15:53)

(Super) Tufão Yutu. Tempestade mais forte do ano com 155 nós.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 15:58)

Orion disse:


> (Super) Tufão Yutu. Tempestade mais forte do ano com 155 nós.


Existe seguimento próprio para postar sobre o Tufão Yutu...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia .. Como não vou postar mapas ponho esta informação aqui. 
Para os próximos 10 dias basicamente teremos um período chuvoso somente entre os dias 30 a 1 Novembro sendo que hoje os modelos reduziram isto a 2 frentes vindas de noroeste ... Ainda que generosas. 
Para sexta ainda poderá ocorrer alguma chuva particularmente no sotavento algarvio. 
Depois destes dias ... Quem sabe senão teremos o verão de São Martinho .. 
Com estes valores previstos podemos terminar o mês na média e até acima em locais pontuais.


----------



## remember (25 Out 2018 às 15:19)

remember disse:


> A manter-se assim até nem me posso queixar muito... Mas é normal haverem cortes, tiram nuns sítios e metem noutros... Aliás já por muita vez o modelado é ultrapassado, assim como o contrário.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tal como tinha dito, tira e mete na precipitação, bem melhor, mas ainda faltam muitos dias... 

A chuva penso que já ninguém nos tira, resta saber a quantidade que vai cair






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2018 às 16:28)

Cá fica o resumo do evento anticiclónico excecional:


----------



## Cesar (25 Out 2018 às 20:44)

Na descritiva o ipma já á dois dias que não coloca a cota da neve como habitualmente faz nos anos anteriores, será esquecimento.


----------



## ruka (26 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Cesar disse:


> Na descritiva o ipma já á dois dias que não coloca a cota da neve como habitualmente faz nos anos anteriores, será esquecimento.



devido à incerteza no posiocionamento do núcleo mais frio em altura... a cota vai ser 900/1200 m se ocorrer precipitação


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2018 às 14:57)

ja estao a começara retirar ainda mais frio...compensa com mais precipitação
edit:https://life.dn.pt/bem-estar/vaga-frio-sao-os-cuidados-ter-ja-fim-semana/
estes já falam de vaga de frio, que exagero as temp em Lisboa nem vao descer dos 8 graus, dificilmente temos temperaturas por mais de um dia a chegar aos 0 graus. Que eu saiba vaga de frio tem que ser pelo menos uns 5 dias de frio...
As pessoas (e as instituições ) ja estão tão habituadas ao calor nesta altura, que uma passagem para temperaturas mais frescas já se faz logo assunto de estetismo.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2018 às 15:20)

Não vai faltar muito é para as pessoas andarem a comentar que tem saudades do verão e da praia


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Marco pires disse:


> Não vai faltar muito é para as pessoas andarem a comentar que tem saudades do verão e da praia


A minha mãe já o anda a fazer


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2018 às 16:36)

este país só gosta de praia mesmo...a grande aspiração do tuga médio é ter praia todo o ano


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2018 às 18:31)

Previsão para sábado, 27.outubro.2018

SEM INFORMAÇÃO DEVIDO A GREVE

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2018 às 20:11)

Desde manhã que tinha visto isso.
Curioso que para domingo e segunda meteram previsões, e salvo erro com a data de publicação de hoje.
Por isso não entendo que em dia de greve tenham metido as previsões para domingo e segunda, e para hoje e amanhã não.
A ver como vão fazer a partir da meia noite, se mantém o mesmo texto de greve ou se há algum piquete que coloque as previsões para este sábado.
Embora o direito à greve seja justo e legal, penso que é algo ridículo escreverem isso nas previsões meteorológicas.
Quanto muito deixavam estar as mesmas previsões de ontem, mas enfim


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2018 às 21:01)

parece-me que as temperaturas vão ficar bem acima do que foi previsto inicialmente, vamos estar bem longe dos valores que nos prometeram..dias amenos à vista e não frios.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2018 às 21:13)

Interessante comparação das temperaturas entre ontem e hoje, com 24h de diferença.


----------



## cepp1 (27 Out 2018 às 21:25)

E já neva em Portugal.. parabéns Montalegre


----------



## Tonton (28 Out 2018 às 01:58)

Parece-me que a situação está mais acentuada do que o previsto pelos modelos.

Veja-se na imagem de satélite de Vapor de Água, a circulação da bolsa de ar frio sobre a Península, vinda de latitudes árticas:







É bem visível, nesta imagem da circulação aos 250 hPa, o jet (velocidades > 300 km/h) ao longo da nossa costa, que provém das mesmas latitudes:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2018 às 01:52)

Boa noite
Céu pouco nublado/limpo
Temperatura de 6.1ºC
Humidade relativa de 75%
Ponto de orvalho de 3ºC
Bulso seco 5ºC
D. vento NNO
V. vento 0km/h
Ontem tive um acumulado de 1mm, o vento também foi moderado de NNO


----------



## cardu (29 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Boa noite amanha preciso de ir a Covilhã e vou sair de Seia de manhã. Esta tudo a dizer para não viajar para a serra. Então mas afinal os limpa neves servem para que? Para vender uns quantos aos angolanos? Por causa de uns flocos vou ter que ir dar a volta a Guarda. Vergonha de país.


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2018 às 21:32)

cardu disse:


> Boa noite amanha preciso de ir a Covilhã e vou sair de Seia de manhã. Esta tudo a dizer para não viajar para a serra. Então mas afinal os limpa neves servem para que? Para vender uns quantos aos angolanos? Por causa de uns flocos vou ter que ir dar a volta a Guarda. Vergonha de país.


Vamos voltar outra vez à eterna discussão... Em dias de neve, sobretudo com vento, desafio a que um dia se abra a estrada a um conjunto de voluntários, 5 minutos depois de terem lá passado os limpa neves. Boa sorte!


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Out 2018 às 22:13)

cardu disse:


> Boa noite amanha preciso de ir a Covilhã e vou sair de Seia de manhã. Esta tudo a dizer para não viajar para a serra. Então mas afinal os limpa neves servem para que? Para vender uns quantos aos angolanos? Por causa de uns flocos vou ter que ir dar a volta a Guarda. Vergonha de país.


Se estiver a nevar quase de certeza que Vai estar fechada ,na maior parte das vezes por Uma questao de seguranca , algumas vezes deixam passar mas so se tiveres correntes , o que nao deve ser o caso 
Podes tentar por manteigas , sobes ate ao sabugueiro cortas em direcao ao vale do rossim e depois segues ate manteigas e depois covilha.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Out 2018 às 23:55)

*Grande tiro de chuva para Portugal!*

*Há muito tempo que este fenómeno não acontecia, talvez desde Março/Abril.* Desde aí, as chuvas que apareciam era, na maioria, trovoadas. Exceção para a Leslie, mas mesmo assim não teve tão grande dimensão em área do que a chuva de hoje:









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entrentanto, *informação sobre a aproximação do anticiclone a Portugal*, que irá trazer tempo mais estável, como:


Subida das temperaturas, podendo alcançar os *22ºC* na zona do Vale do Tejo;
Diminuição da sensação de frio;
Céu limpo/pouco nublado;
Precipitação apenas no extremo Noroeste de Portugal (Minho e Douro Litoral);
Vento, em geral, fraco.








pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Aproximação do anticiclone a Portugal Continental
> 
> Válido a partir do dia 1/2 de Novembro de 2018
> *
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2018 às 02:13)

Se fossemos um país a serio já ha muito que haveria alternativas...não acredito que isto se passe em países em que neva a serio em montanha.
E mesmo o acesso às pistas de Ski, quando neva bem e está bom é que fecha a estrada. Enfim...isto nao faz sentido nem tem defesa possível. Que tal o  pequeno teleférico que ligaria a Penhas da Saude?? Que raio faz-e tanta obra estúpida e inútil neste país em que estoiram milhões, e o único sitio com neve mais ou menos consistente do país continua a ter este tipo de acesso. Querem maior sintoma que somos um país imbecil?



vitamos disse:


> Vamos voltar outra vez à eterna discussão... Em dias de neve, sobretudo com vento, desafio a que um dia se abra a estrada a um conjunto de voluntários, 5 minutos depois de terem lá passado os limpa neves. Boa sorte!


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2018 às 13:46)

Tufões no Med. Quem diria?


----------



## The Weatherman (30 Out 2018 às 14:20)

Estagiaram na CMTV.





Orion disse:


> Tufões no Med. Quem diria?


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Out 2018 às 20:55)

jamestorm disse:


> Se fossemos um país a serio já ha muito que haveria alternativas...não acredito que isto se passe em países em que neva a serio em montanha.
> E mesmo o acesso às pistas de Ski, quando neva bem e está bom é que fecha a estrada. Enfim...isto nao faz sentido nem tem defesa possível. Que tal o  pequeno teleférico que ligaria a Penhas da Saude?? Que raio faz-e tanta obra estúpida e inútil neste país em que estoiram milhões, e o único sitio com neve mais ou menos consistente do país continua a ter este tipo de acesso. Querem maior sintoma que somos um país imbecil?


Estou de acordo que devia haver alternativas e elas ja exitiram e ainda estao visiveis era o teleferico desde a torrre ate ao Centro de limpesa de neve.
Quanto ao circular pela via em dias de queda de neve e complicado ... Imagina a Serra cheia de gente e abate-se um nevao  , ja aconteceu foi o caos total  , eu estava la e quando comecou a nevar mas sai , outros nao , ficaram, recordo o numero enorme de excurssoes , para tirar aquela gente toda foi o Cabo dos trabalhos .
A Serra engana e e imprevisivel , ando pela Serra do Acor a mais 20 anos , ja apanhei muita neve e passei sem problema nenhum , mas ja apertei muitas vezes as maos na cabeca e pensei ... Porque nao voltei para traz .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (31 Out 2018 às 08:01)

E porque também com tantos carros lá em cima, as vezes aos milhares, o limpa neves não consegue circular, e as pessoas não sabem conduzir na neve como nem vão preparadas.


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Orion disse:


> Tufões no Med. Quem diria?



Tranquilo. Deve ser uma expressão popular 'Informal' Chinesa ao estilo das Trombas Tugas.


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Ouvi esta manhã na rádio que tinha ocorrido uma tromba de água na faixa costeira da Nazaré! Alguém do fórum a viu ou teve conhecimento da sua ocorrência?


----------



## Leiga (31 Out 2018 às 15:20)

RStorm disse:


> Ouvi esta manhã na rádio que tinha ocorrido uma tromba de água na faixa costeira da Nazaré! Alguém do fórum a viu ou teve conhecimento da sua ocorrência?


Segundo o Sr. Google, foi ontem, por volta das 15 horas...


----------



## rmsg (31 Out 2018 às 15:58)

Correio da Manhã

Tromba de água provoca susto na Nazaré

Vídeo em: https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/tromba-de-agua-provoca-susto-na-nazare


----------



## Pisfip (31 Out 2018 às 19:55)

Boa noite, 
Sim confirmo estava a conduzir para o trabalho e reparei nessa célula. 
Eu estava a cerca de 10 km da Nazaré num ponto mais elevado e consegui do cimo de um monte aperceber-me do "funil" estreito; contudo como não observei qualquer rotação não parei sequer para tirar fotografia. 
Foram pelo menos dois aguaceiros com granizo ali junto à zona Nazaré - Pataias -  Maceira. Eram 15:20

Nestas coisas, há sempre alguém que regista e ainda bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 20:52)

*Happy Halloween a todos os membros do Meteopt! *


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2018 às 21:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Happy Halloween a todos os membros do Meteopt! *



Cadê as bruxas


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Desconheço o que isso seja (pelo menos em Portugal) mas agradeço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 21:11)

vitamos disse:


> Desconheço o que isso seja (pelo menos em Portugal) mas agradeço.


Só tentei ser divertido...


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2018 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Happy Halloween a todos os membros do Meteopt! *


----------



## cepp1 (31 Out 2018 às 21:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só tentei ser divertido...


E teve a sua graca sim senhor!!!
Gostei da imagem.


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2018 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só tentei ser divertido...


E pelos vistos deve ser um evento em que a ironia também deixa de ser compreendida...


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2018 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Happy Halloween a todos os membros do Meteopt! *



This one make my night 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (1 Nov 2018 às 08:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Happy Halloween a todos os membros do Meteopt! *


 A WMO também desejou um feliz Halloween, com uns raios 'assustadores'.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2018 às 10:34)




----------



## Astroamador (1 Nov 2018 às 11:25)

Bom dia. 

Estou a pensar visitar algum local com neve nos próximos dias na zona norte de Portugal, tipo Gerês.
Gostaria saber se ainda tem locais com neve acumulada. 
Obrigado!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Nov 2018 às 11:59)

Astroamador disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Estou a pensar visitar algum local com neve nos próximos dias na zona norte de Portugal, tipo Gerês.
> Gostaria saber se ainda tem locais com neve acumulada.
> ...


A Serra da Estrela tem boa acumulacao de neve , no Geres tenho duvidas , talvez alguem mais perto , mas se queres ver boas acumulacoes vem a Serra da Estrela , quem quiser claro .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2018 às 17:22)

ja se fala de nova entrada polar na próxima semana, é possível?


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Nov 2018 às 18:03)

jamestorm disse:


> ja se fala de nova entrada polar na próxima semana, é possível?


Pelos vistos parece que sim.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 18:05)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Pelos vistos parece que sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo menos muita chuva! O meteograma para cá mete mais de 100mm para a semana...


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2018 às 20:42)




----------



## Cesar (1 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

jamestorm disse:


> ja se fala de nova entrada polar na próxima semana, é possível?


Mas as previsões a 10 dias não é isso que mostra, pois a temperatura está acima da média para a altura do ano.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

Ola
Depois de um mês de Outubro que esteve acima ou abaixo da média em alguns locais... Agora novembro traz boas chuvas a norte e pouca precipitação a sul.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ola
> Depois de um mês de Outubro que esteve acima ou abaixo da média em alguns locais... Agora novembro traz boas chuvas a norte e pouca precipitação a sul.



O nosso "regime Mediterrânico" não se fez sentir e parece que não se fará sentir neste Outono... Como se tem verificado nos últimos anos o regime Atlântico também é cada vez mais fraco e a prova são as previsões para a próxima semana. Nem uma frente de jeito para o sul! O sudoeste tem estado completamente "morto" a nível meteorológico!


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2018 às 11:17)

Cavamento em altitude, em direcção à Península, bem evidente nesta sequência de imagens de satélite / Vapor de Água:






Se repararem no movimento da massa húmida no lado sudoeste, não sei se o Sul não irá ter mais chuva do que se prevê...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2018 às 12:52)

Já não nos podemos queixar este ano até tem chovido bem, muitos dos últimos anos nesta altura ainda o país estava todo a mitigar uns pingos. É óbvio que já não chove como antigamente, mas se fosse sempre assim já estávamos bem. Neste verão aqui na zona Oeste os poços quase nem desceram dos níveis mais altos e agora o campos já vão verdes ja se pode trabalhar a terra ....não está mal, espero que seja para continuar. 



trovoadas disse:


> O nosso "regime Mediterrânico" não se fez sentir e parece que não se fará sentir neste Outono... Como se tem verificado nos últimos anos o regime Atlântico também é cada vez mais fraco e a prova são as previsões para a próxima semana. Nem uma frente de jeito para o sul! O sudoeste tem estado completamente "morto" a nível meteorológico!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:44)

trovoadas disse:


> O nosso "regime Mediterrânico" não se fez sentir e parece que não se fará sentir neste Outono... Como se tem verificado nos últimos anos o regime Atlântico também é cada vez mais fraco e a prova são as previsões para a próxima semana. Nem uma frente de jeito para o sul! O sudoeste tem estado completamente "morto" a nível meteorológico!



De facto, os últimos anos tem sido muito fracos em termos de cut-off's, precipitações torrenciais. Setembro, já leva 10 anos sobre o último Setembro em que causou inundações por aqui, Outubro tem sido pacífico mas bem ou mal tem mantido a média, Novembro é sempre uma verdadeira incógnita, ora é chuvoso ora é seco e as previsões mensais indicam um Novembro seco no sul https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/ . Dezembro tem tornado-se cada vez mais seco.

Se olharmos, para leste do Estreito de Gibraltar, o que não tem faltado é tempestades, enxurradas que provocaram já milhões de prejuízos, dezenas de mortos mas o clima mediterrâneo sempre foi assim de extremos, não quer dizer que para o ano não calhe a nós, principalmente ao sul do país.

O que se passa no Mediterrâneo, não é assim tão invulgar, aliás nós já presenciámos isso no Algarve, principalmente no Outono de 1989 em que tivemos entre 800 a 1000 mm. Mas, de facto, é algo "frustrante" ver tanta animação no Mediterrâneo e nós nem tivemos uma cut-off neste Outono. 

Aliás, as depressões vindas de SW, o ano que tivemos mais activo foi no Inverno 2009/2010, ou seja, quase 10 anos, mais vale ter um mar do que um oceano e para mais ter um AA que esteja onde estiver está sempre cá. 

Diria a probabilidade de cair uma cut-off a SW de Sagres é 1 para 20, as outras 19 caem no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Marco pires (4 Nov 2018 às 15:09)

Portugal bem vistas as coisas geograficamente não é um país mediterranico, não é banhado pelo mar mediterranico pelo que não tem exatamente as mesmas características puras dos países banhados por esse mar.
Será mais um clima atlântico.
Claro que o sul em termos de clima e flora está muito próximo disso, assim como por exemplo partes da Califórnia, mas em bom rigor não estamos no Mediterrâneo


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

estamos condenado aqui... nem 10mm se deve acumular esta semana... saudades do Outono/inverno de 2009/2010


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2018 às 16:26)

Não sei se chore ou se ria... tanto dizes uma coisa como o contrário 



RedeMeteo disse:


> estamos condenado aqui... nem 10mm se deve acumular esta semana... saudades do Outono/inverno de 2009/2010





RedeMeteo disse:


>


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2018 às 18:16)

por algum motivo coloquei varios risos porque sei que isso nunca vai acontecer


----------



## rozzo (4 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> por algum motivo coloquei varios risos porque sei que isso nunca vai acontecer


Não sei então porque discutimos saídas de modelos aqui no fórum. Se sabes perfeitamente o que vai acontecer podes ir mantendo-nos actualizados...  

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (5 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

rozzo disse:


> Não sei então porque discutimos saídas de modelos aqui no fórum. Se sabes perfeitamente o que vai acontecer podes ir mantendo-nos actualizados...
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



E, já se vê que, apesar do pessimismo, já choveu hoje mais pelo interior do Alentejo do que o RedeMeteo previa (nem 10mm esta semana)...
É o padrão do Tuga "queixinhas", gosta de se andar a lamentar por tudo e por nada


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 09:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Novas saídas do ECM e do GFS continuam com os enormes acumulados.
> 
> ECM 00z:
> 
> ...


Um outono "à antiga" 
Felizmente, caso assim venha a acontecer, será ao longo de vários dias ou poderíamos ter problemas. Mas é quase certo que as bacias hidrográficas pelo menos do Minho ao Douro irão ficar muito bem abastecidas


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2018 às 09:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Novas saídas do ECM e do GFS continuam com os enormes acumulados.
> 
> ECM 00z:
> 
> ...



Realmente  acumulados muito elevados, esses  mais de 500 mm no Alto Minho é obra, mesmo tratando-se da região mais chuvosa de Portugal Continental. 

 A sintonia entre os modelos é bastante elevada.

Há regiões em Portugal que nem 500 mm de média anual têm, quanto mais em alguns dias...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> Geralmente nestes eventos de elevada precipitação há sempre a recorrente afirmação de que como vai chover muito, nem Portugal se vai tornar num deserto nem o aquecimento global existe.
> 
> As plumas tropicais/rios atmosféricos na Ibéria até têm um impacto bastante localizado (noroeste) e o AG tendencialmente aumenta os acumulados.
> 
> Paralelamente, e como curiosidade, acho que há uma ideia errada do que por vezes chove em Marrocos.


Chover muito... só no Noroeste, a região que se poderá tornar cada vez mais árida no futuro tem acumulados escassos. Em 2015/2016 esta foi a situação que marcou todo o inverno, ou seja, acho que é algo que cada vez se vai tornando mais frequente e as assimetrias entre o Norte/Sul são cada vez maiores. Nesse ano, chegou-se a ver chuva extrema em certos pontos e seca severa noutros.
Março demonstrou aquilo que acontecia com mais frequência por cá, durante um inverno inteiro e não apenas durante 1 mês ou 2 e que cada vez é mais raro, a verdade é que os extremos vão sendo cada vez mais visíveis ao longo dos anos. Aquilo que mais beneficia o sul nestas alturas também vai sendo cada vez menos frequente, as cut-off's. As coisas estão a mudar e até pode vir um inverno histórico em termos de chuva que nunca o vou negar.

Quanto a Marrocos, não chove com tanta frequência ao longo dos anos mas quando chove, os acumulados são bastante generosos graças ao Atlas e ás montanhas existentes mais a norte, algo bem visível no mapa que publicaste. Grande parte do país é deserto, mas o Norte tem essa excepção. Os acumulados não são elevados mas certamente grande parte desses valores são atingidos em pouco tempo. Se o Alentejo tivesse esses sistemas montanhosos também seria uma região bastante chuvosa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

Está situação prevista para os próximos dias tem sido o clássico dos últimos  anos com a chuva toda concentrada a norte.
Entretanto o volume das barragens diminuiu neste mês q passou !!!


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de precipitação que os modelos continuam a prever pelo menos até dia 16 em alguns locais mais a Norte  Contudo todo o país parece ir receber boa precipitação nesta primeira quinzena de Novembro  Modo, torneira aberta
> 
> *ECM
> 
> ...



Grande consenso nos modelos em relação à precipitação, principalmente no Noroeste do País. A média do mês irá, ao que tudo indica, ficar "feita" e ser ultrapassada em poucos dias, em muitos locais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 17:53)

MSantos disse:


> Grande consenso nos modelos em relação à precipitação, principalmente no Noroeste do País. A média do mês irá, ao que tudo indica, ficar "feita" e ser ultrapassada em poucos dias, em muitos locais.



É verdade, o consenso é muito! Independentemente de alguns ajustes que ainda venham a existir , é quase certo uma primeira quinzena de Novembro à moda "antiga"  Existe meteogramas que estão de bradar ao céus, como é o caso por ex: de Vila Nova de Cerveira


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É verdade, o consenso é muito! Independentemente de alguns ajustes que ainda venham a existir , é quase certo uma primeira quinzena de Novembro à moda "antiga"  Existe meteogramas que estão de bradar ao céus, como é o caso por ex: de Vila Nova de Cerveira


De facto impressiona. Aqui para a Batalha o meteograma prevê 160mm! Domingo vai ser um dilúvio...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 19:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto impressiona. Aqui para a Batalha o meteograma prevê 160mm! Domingo vai ser um dilúvio...



Nós próximos dias , nomeadamente no fim de semana o Litoral e Interior Centro também vão levar uma boa dose dela   O  Sul deverá ser mais poupado, mas acredito que possa ter acumulados maiores que o previsto, vamos ver!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 19:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É verdade, o consenso é muito! Independentemente de alguns ajustes que ainda venham a existir , é quase certo uma primeira quinzena de Novembro à moda "antiga"  Existe meteogramas que estão de bradar ao céus, como é o caso por ex: de Vila Nova de Cerveira


Há uma estação mesmo do outro lado do rio Minho, já leva mais de 30mm hoje
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGALICIA48

Edit: vendo melhor, a estação de Covas, em Cerveira mas no sopé da serra d'Arga, leva mais; 38,86mm neste momento.


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2018 às 21:58)

Era bom era... 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

Era bem bom se as previsões do ecm estivessem certas ... Pena estar a mais de 144h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 23:59)

remember disse:


> Era bom era...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo a algumas horas do mesmo , forte probabilidade que possa acontecer amigo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Nov 2018 às 01:11)

A sorte é que o BestWeather diz que vem aí muita chuva também para o sul


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2018 às 01:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A sorte é que o BestWeather diz que vem aí muita chuva também para o sul



Não sei se dá para rir ou para chorar... a conversa é sempre a mesma desde há vários anos.

Vamos lá entender: qual é o clima de Serpa? Precipitação, temperatura, etc... Aposto que afinal este ano até está a ser um Outono normal em Serpa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Nov 2018 às 01:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Não sei se dá para rir ou para chorar... a conversa é sempre a mesma desde há vários anos.
> 
> Vamos lá entender: qual é o clima de Serpa? Precipitação, temperatura, etc... Aposto que afinal este ano até está a ser um Outono normal em Serpa.


52mm neste Outono até ao momento.....
4,8mm em Novembro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

O radar já mostra chuva a chegar ao largo da costa, ou pelo menos assim parece...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:38)

Não sei onde postar isto...


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei onde postar isto...



Esse é o satélite meteorológico geoestacionário mais antigo da NOAA. Ficará de reserva no caso de algum de um dos novos tiver problemas. Por outras palavras, isso não é assim tão importante.

Paralelamente, e como curiosidade, foi hoje lançado o satélite polar METOP-C que foi fabricado há mais de uma década atrás.

---







Ainda no tópico dos rios atmosféricos, está a ocorrer um na Nova Zelândia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Esta saída das 18 do GFS diria que é um verdadeiro sonho, muita água mete este GFS e literalmente mete sempre bastante água.


----------



## Stormlover (7 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

O ECM das 12z ainda meteu mais agua .... para a região centro está um mimo ( potencialmente perigoso )


----------



## Tonton (7 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta saída das 18 do GFS diria que é um verdadeiro sonho, muita água mete este GFS e literalmente mete sempre bastante água.



As saídas das 18h do GFS, não sei porquê, têm sempre aquela pitada de loucura acrescentada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2018 às 20:25)

Tanto ECM como o GFS a darem um valente corte na precipitação no Algarve, para domingo/madrugada de 2ª feira, os dois modelos cortaram cerca de 10 a 15 mm em 24 horas. 

Admirado ficava eu, não cortassem até a cut-off vai para o espaço.


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:28)

Domingo irá decorrer a 44 Meia Maratona Internacional da Nazaré, mas com o dilúvio que está previsto é provável que seja cancelada!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:33)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Domingo irá decorrer a 44 Meia Maratona Internacional da Nazaré, mas com o dilúvio que está previsto é provável que seja cancelada!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


É melhor que seja...


----------



## Harry Potter (9 Nov 2018 às 22:42)

Tanta chuva prevista para a AML, mais vale alugarem barco 

Brincadeiras à parte, parece-me muita chuva em pouco tempo para essa zona vulnerável

Também ali em Portalegre ou Castelo Branco muita água prevista


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Nov 2018 às 22:46)

O que eu vejo é mais cortar.. Cortar . .. Ecm e gfs já cortaram metade da precipitacao... aqui para o sul.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que eu vejo é mais cortar.. Cortar . .. Ecm e gfs já cortaram metade da precipitacao... aqui para o sul.


aqui no sul ( Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) vamos continuar na miséria, se chegarmos aos 10mm já é uma sorte


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2018 às 22:54)

O GfS nesta saída mete 85mm para aqui Domingo... o ECM coloca o grosso da precipitação na zona de Castelo Branco, mas deverá ser um domingo chuvoso na região centro.
Veremos as próximas saídas.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GfS nesta saída mete 85mm para aqui Domingo... o ECM coloca o grosso da precipitação na zona de Castelo Branco, mas deverá ser um domingo chuvoso na região centro.
> Veremos as próximas saídas.


Ontem na saída das 12z o ECM metia para a nossa zona mais de 100mm no domingo. Ainda não é certo onde a linha de chuva mais intensa vai estacionar mas a nossa zona não está muito habituado acumulados destes, o que poderia gerar problemas porque amanhã já vai chover qualquer coisa e aparentemente é tudo o dia, para além do facto de se notar que os terrenos vão ficando saturados.
Vamos ver qual será a zona mais afetada.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2018 às 23:20)

Parece que este "rio atmosférico" acabou por realmente ficar apontado mais a sul do que inicialmente previsto. Já há algumas runs que alguns modelos apontam a zona de Portalegre/sul do Tejo como uma das mais afectadas, situação que pode ser agravada pela orografia, veremos o que acontece até lá. Os solos não estão saturados por aqui, mas chuva forte persistente também não são boas notícias.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2018 às 23:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que este "rio atmosférico" acabou por realmente ficar apontado mais a sul do que inicialmente previsto. Já há algumas runs que alguns modelos apontam a zona de Portalegre/sul do Tejo como uma das mais afectadas, situação que pode ser agravada pela orografia, veremos o que acontece até lá. Os solos não estão saturados por aqui, mas chuva forte persistente também não são boas notícias.


Ainda está bastante indefinido... o grosso poderá passar a norte de Portalegre na zona de Castelo Branco, como o ECM prevê, tal como referiste se o grosso passar por esta zona vai chover bastante na serra, pessoalmente gostaria que a precipitação fosse melhor distribuída por mais dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2018 às 23:37)

E vale sempre a pena lembrar o impacto que esta chuva poderá ter nos centros urbanos de Setúbal e principalmente de Lisboa...
Muita cautela no domingo...


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2018 às 00:39)

estou bastante curioso com domingo, aqui sul do Ribatejo parece estar também mesmo na rota, penso que Lisboa/Setúbal, Ribatejo a sul do Tejo até Portalegre, serão as zonas mais afectadas


----------



## Thomar (10 Nov 2018 às 07:41)

david 6 disse:


> estou bastante curioso com domingo, aqui sul do Ribatejo parece estar também mesmo na rota, penso que Lisboa/Setúbal, Ribatejo a sul do Tejo até Portalegre, serão as zonas mais afectadas



Analisando as cartas disponíveis do GFS e do ECM e estão os dois de acordo neste momento.
Aqui no distrito de Setúbal, para hoje cerca de uns *3/5mm*, para Portalegre (serra de S. Mamede) já uns *15mm*.
para amanhã no distrito de Setúbal, cerca de uns *50/60mm*, para Portalegre (serra de S. Mamede) *80mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2018 às 08:03)

O WRF\meteogalicia (http://www.meteogalicia.gal/modelos/index.action?request_locale=gl) apresenta também uma linha de precipitação mais intensa a entrar no litoral abaixo de Sines. Esta linha estende-se até à zona de Évora-Portalegre\Alto Alentejo e interior de Espanha.





Para a bacia hidrográfica do Tejo a perspectiva é bastante boa, resta saber o que vai lucrar o "nosso" Tejo, que bem precisa de uma renovação de caudais...


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2018 às 09:57)

Aqui para o Oeste já levou um corte na precipitação.. já teve perto dos 60mm e agora acho que nem 30mm  vai tudo passar a sul..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Nov 2018 às 11:12)

De salientar que hoje de manhã por Azeitão vi muitos funcionários da junta de freguesia a limpar sargetas, e um curso de água que passa perto de minha casa! Eu próprio vou cumprir com as minhas obrigações de cidadão responsável da parte da tarde! Se a precipitação prevista se vier a realizar ninguém quer que o dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 se volte a repetir!  Em relação a cidade de Setúbal, conhecendo bem a cidade pelo seu historial nestas situações, e mesmo com todas as precauções devidas tomadas, e atendendo, e repito mais uma vez, que a passar.se tais valores de precipitação coincidentes com os valores de Fevereiro de 2008 , cerca de 70mm em 24H, e onde a Preia-mar vai coincidir com a hora de maior precipitação , cerca da 17H , Haverá problemas quase de certeza! .











Nesse mesmo dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2018 , tratando.se de precipitação convectiva tivemos em apenas *10 minutos* acumulados superiores a *10mm* na cidade de Lisboa, e superiores a *13mm* na cidade de Setúbal!  Para quem estiver interessado relatório do IPMA desse dia  https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/publicacoes.site/rel_dmc_cheias18022008_v1.0.pdf

Edit: Saída 6Z do GFS , corta na precipitação e manda o grosso da mesma mais para Sul, resta mesmo esperar para ver


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

Aqui na zona Oeste Torres Vedras e Alenquer ja cortam e muito na precipitação, mais um bocado e vai estar é um domingo de Sol 
Corte habitual já...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:28)

A imagem de satélite mete respeito! A zona mais densa e de maior actividade que se vê a chegar e ao largo da costa vai dar certamente grandes acumulados...


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A imagem de satélite mete respeito! A zona mais densa e de maior actividade que se vê a chegar e ao largo da costa vai dar certamente grandes acumulados...


Sim sem dúvida 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:41)

Destaca-se bem ali a SO.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 08:48)

Frente em progressão para NE ao mesmo tempo que o sistema se desloca lentamente para E:






Deverá dar bons acumulados nas próximas horas em especial no Norte e Centro 

Por aqui chove  por vezes com bastante intensidade e o acumulado do dia já é expressivo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:54)

Curiosamente o distrito de Lisboa tem agora aviso laranja para precipitação.
Mudança da deslocação da frente?
O Gfs volta a meter mais precipitação por estas bandas.


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2018 às 09:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente o distrito de Lisboa tem agora aviso laranja para precipitação.
> Mudança da deslocação da frente?
> O Gfs volta a meter mais precipitação por estas bandas.



O ECM coloca a maior parte da precipitação sobre e acima do Tejo.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2018 às 10:18)

Lá para o final da semana, o sul da Índia poderá ser afetado pelo ciclone tropical 'Gaja'


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2018 às 10:23)

precipitação estratiforme... chuva boa para os campos, não será nenhuma enxurrada repentina.

chove porque serão várias horas debaixo da frente quase estacionária.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Nov 2018 às 10:45)

A situacao Vai se complicar nas proximas horas .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 10:52)

Orion disse:


> Lá para o final da semana, o sul da Índia poderá ser afetado pelo ciclone tropical 'Gaja'


A gaja vem de bengala... deve ser fraquita...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 11:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> aqui no sul ( Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) vamos continuar na miséria, se chegarmos aos 10mm já é uma sorte



Outra vez a mesma conversa?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Nov 2018 às 12:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Outra vez a mesma conversa?


é outra vez a mesma situação.... quem me dera que a conversa fosse outra, era sinal que ia chover como deve ser aqui


----------



## Paula (11 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> é outra vez a mesma situação.... quem me dera que a conversa fosse outra, era sinal que ia chover como deve ser aqui



Sou membro deste forum desde 2010. Mais ou menos interactiva aqui mas fui sempre seguindo o que se escreve. Desculpa a minha lata mas as tuas lamurias não trazem nada de útil ao forum. Será assim tão complicado entenderes que, zonas como a minha por exemplo, chove com muita mais frequência  que no sul? Opa, há que simplesmente aceitar. Infelizmente ainda não conseguimos ser nós a alterar o clima como queremos. A tua zona é seca, chove muito pouco, mas é mesmo assim.

Acho que devias tirar proveito da tua participação no forum de outra maneira que não a atual. É só uma sugestão


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 12:53)

Acho que estão reunidas condições para chover cerca de 20 mm por aqui... E mesmo no interior do Alentejo. É este Outono até ao momento com excepção de Setembro até esta a ser relativamente normal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

E para quem mora no sul o mais interessante quem sabe até poderá vir daqui a uns dias... Ou chuva ou calor!!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Nov 2018 às 13:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E para quem mora no sul o mais interessante quem sabe até poderá vir daqui a uns dias... Ou chuva ou calor!!!


vem calor


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2018 às 13:47)

Ainda bem que este é o tópico do desabafo e da previsão pouco fundamentada. Porque qualquer pessoa que tenha lido os posts recentes ficará com a profunda convicção que os próximos dias trarão frio ou calor, ou chuva, ou sol.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Nov 2018 às 13:50)

vitamos disse:


> Ainda bem que este é o tópico do desabafo e da previsão pouco fundamentada. Porque qualquer pessoa que tenha lido os posts recentes ficará com a profunda convicção que os próximos dias trarão frio ou calor, ou chuva, ou sol.



E neve, pá? Eu quero neve! É sempre a mesma coisa. Nunca vem neve para Viseu. Promete e depois é sempre a cortar. Eu quero neve! Buáááááááá!


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E neve, pá? Eu quero neve! É sempre a mesma coisa. Nunca vem neve para Viseu. Promete e depois é sempre a cortar. Eu quero neve! Buáááááááá!


Estás no caminho certo! É pôr convicção nisso  .

Temos em Portugal um proverbio engraçado: o "quem não chora, não mama".

Aqui há vezes há a justiça "meteodivina" na sua suprema ironia. Adoro quando tal acontece


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

vitamos disse:


> Estás no caminho certo! É pôr convicção nisso  .



Mas tu achas que eu não quero um metro de neve à minha porta? Quero, pois! De forma convicta. 



vitamos disse:


> justiça "meteodivina" na sua suprema ironia. Adoro quando tal acontece



Também eu!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 14:38)

Uma coisa não percebo!!!

Tanta conversa, tantos avisos, tantos alertas, tanta análise de modelos meteorologicos...e tão pouca chuva!
Isto é desmotivante.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 14:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma coisa não percebo!!!
> 
> Tanta conversa, tantos avisos, tantos alertas, tanta análise de modelos meteorologicos...e tão pouca chuva!
> Isto é desmotivante.



Pouca chuva???
Só se for por aí, por aqui, já há mais inundações do que se previa!

E, como sabes, a meteorologia é muito volátil, principalmente em situações de instabilidade (como decorre da própria característica de ser instável).

Acho que se devia abrir um tópico "Lamentações e outras choradeiras irreflectidas"...


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

Tonton disse:


> Pouca chuva???
> Só se for por aí, por aqui, já há mais inundações do que se previa!
> 
> E, como sabes, a meteorologia é muito volátil, principalmente em situações de instabilidade (como decorre da própria característica de ser instável).
> ...



Também se devia abrir um tópico para "ironias e brincadeiras não percebidas", o Aristocrata está na brincadeira ou a ironizar como é óbvio..


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 15:08)

Snifa disse:


> Também se devia abrir um tópico para "ironias e brincadeiras não percebidas", o Aristocrata está na brincadeira ou a ironizar como é óbvio..



Pois, peço desculpa, não apanhei, como havia umas série de lamentações anteriores...


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

Paula disse:


> Sou membro deste forum desde 2010. Mais ou menos interactiva aqui mas fui sempre seguindo o que se escreve. Desculpa a minha lata mas as tuas lamurias não trazem nada de útil ao forum. Será assim tão complicado entenderes que, zonas como a minha por exemplo, chove com muita mais frequência  que no sul? Opa, há que simplesmente aceitar. Infelizmente ainda não conseguimos ser nós a alterar o clima como queremos. A tua zona é seca, chove muito pouco, mas é mesmo assim.
> 
> Acho que devias tirar proveito da tua participação no forum de outra maneira que não a atual. É só uma sugestão



Ao início parece-me que o RedeMeteo era um entusiasta do calor da região dele, ainda que por vezes, de forma algo exagerada e isso na altura deu alguma polémica, pois baseava-se numa estação com valores inflacionados, que entretanto ele depois (muito bem) corrigiu.
Após a correção, os valores caíram um bocado, mas ainda assim são elevados e interessantes, e Serpa a meu ver, tem zonas quentes quanto baste (e a do RedeMeteo nem é sequer uma das mais quentes).
Por isso a atitude mais realista, deu os seus frutos e granjeou o respeito de muita gente (nestas coisas, por vezes não é possível estar 100% certo em tudo, por isso devemos é tentar estar sempre mais perto da realidade).
Entretanto ausentou-se cá do forum por uns tempos, e reapareceu com uma atitude bem diferente, tipo de quem anda nos «maus vinhos», como diria o meu avô...Aparece muitas vezes (senão na maioria das vezes) a lamentar-se da falta de chuva e quase sempre com um tom derrotista e exagerado...
Eu cá preferiria uma participação mais diversa, sem tanto alarmismo, mas este é o RedeMeteo atual que temos... Já sabemos que Serpa é seca, e se calhar, sobretudo irregular a nível de precipitação.
E localmente é possível, que algumas zonas de Portugal estejam a ficar algo mais secas (talvez também ajudadas pela mão humana, através da alteração dos solos, dos lençóis freáticos, etc...), mas tudo pode mudar... Pessoalmente, duvido que o Sul se vá tornar num deserto como alguns dizem (nem sequer durante a última grande Idade do Gelo, que foi muito mais seca do que a fase que vivemos, o Sul de Portugal continental era um deserto (apenas uma pequena faixa aparentava ser subárida). E as zonas mais secas de Portugal, nem são no Alentejo ou no Algarve.
Se as pessoas mantiverem uma conduta responsável no uso do solo e da vegetação, situações como as que vemos (infelizmente) tão frequentemente em Espanha, não se reproduzirão no nosso país,
Um acompanhamento das condições naturais gerais (flora, fauna, clima, solos, etc...) da região, é na minha opinião, o que o RedeMeteo (ou MeteoAlentejo) devia fazer, caso esteja tão preocupado com a questão da seca, nem que seja apenas de forma momentânea (mas algo regular). Podia comparar dados atuais com antigos e abrir um tópico sobre o assunto. É uma região com interesse de sobra e completamente merecedora de uma abordagem deste tipo. E assim aliviava também o ambiente aqui no «Seguimente Livre»...
Mas bom, isto é apenas uma opinião/sugestão.
Pessoalmente gostava mais da versão RedeMeteo, pouco antes de deixar este forum.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2018 às 15:36)

Todos os posts sobre a aterragem de emergência vão ser movidos para o tópico Aviação, pois não se trata de nenhuma questão meteorológica para estar no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Tonton disse:


> Pois, peço desculpa, não apanhei, como havia umas série de lamentações anteriores...


Eh, eh!
Ja levo mais de 50 mm.
Estava a brincar.
Parece-me que todo o país terá a sua fatia, uns mais, outros menos como é natural.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

E continua, pelo menos nas próximas horas. 
Off tópic
Lastimo que alguns detentores de páginas de meteorologia andem por aqui a fuçar para depois irem partilhar nas suas páginas,  meus amigos estudem, não copiem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (11 Nov 2018 às 19:08)

corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas parece que depois deste período de precipitação vamos estar uns dias sem chuva e com temperaturas algo elevadas para a época do ano, infelizmente.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2018 às 19:18)

Novo termo. _Tsunami_ de neve


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 19:44)

Marco pires disse:


> corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas parece que depois deste período de precipitação vamos estar uns dias sem chuva e com temperaturas algo elevadas para a época do ano, infelizmente.



Não sei, não...
Há por aí umas saídas com a formação de umas "cut-offs" pelas redondezas, por exemplo (base GFS 12h)


----------



## Marco pires (11 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

o IPMA está a dar uma semana seca e com subida de temperatura


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 20:02)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA está a dar uma semana seca e com subida de temperatura


Vai ser uma semana sem chuva sim e com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC em muitos locais. A cut-off está demasiado a sul mas pelo menos também não está numa posição de modo a que arraste ar quente e seco. As mínimas também não vão descer muito graças ao facto de haver previsão de nebulosidade, principalmente a partir do meio da semana, altura em que a cut-off se vai posicionar na zona da Madeira e ao largo da costa marroquina. 
Quanto ao resto do mês não vale a pena dizer nada porque os modelos estão uma confusão.
Faz falta uma pausa na chuva e desde que não seja por muito tempo, é bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai ser uma semana sem chuva sim e com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC em muitos locais. A cut-off está demasiado a sul mas pelo menos também não está numa posição de modo a que arraste ar quente e seco. As mínimas também não vão descer muito graças ao facto de haver previsão de nebulosidade, principalmente a partir do meio da semana, altura em que a cut-off se vai posicionar na zona da Madeira e ao largo da costa marroquina.
> Quanto ao resto do mês não vale a pena dizer nada porque os modelos estão uma confusão.
> Faz falta uma pausa na chuva e desde que não seja por muito tempo, é bom!


É bom para apanhar a azeitona!


----------



## lm1960 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Para a semana temos o verão do S.Martinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai ser uma semana sem chuva sim e com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC em muitos locais. A cut-off está demasiado a sul mas pelo menos também não está numa posição de modo a que arraste ar quente e seco. As mínimas também não vão descer muito graças ao facto de haver previsão de nebulosidade, principalmente a partir do meio da semana, altura em que a cut-off se vai posicionar na zona da Madeira e ao largo da costa marroquina.
> Quanto ao resto do mês não vale a pena dizer nada porque os modelos estão uma confusão.
> *Faz falta uma pausa na chuva e desde que não seja por muito tempo, é bom!*



Pausa?? aqui ela só agora começou. Pede para parar depois vê lá se ficas arrependido.  



Tonton disse:


> Pouca chuva???
> Só se for por aí, por aqui, já há mais inundações do que se previa!
> 
> E, como sabes, a meteorologia é muito volátil, principalmente em situações de instabilidade (como decorre da própria característica de ser instável).
> ...



Lisboa, também só aguenta 2 pingas se cai 3 pingas está afogada, acho que com 5 pingas fica submersa e com 10 pingas desaparece do mapa.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 20:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pausa?? aqui ela só agora começou. Pede para parar depois vê lá se ficas arrependido.


Não estou a pedir porque por mim até podia continuar. Mas também não é mau haver uma pausa *desde que não seja por muito tempo*. A chuva até ao momento tem sido boa para os campos e não para as barragens e até mesmo para os cursos de água. Grande parte dos ribeiros e ribeiras ainda estão sem água por aqui, logo, não convinha parar por muito tempo. Vamos ver!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa, também só aguenta 2 pingas se cai 3 pingas está afogada, acho que com 5 pingas fica submersa e com 10 pingas desaparece do mapa.



O que aconteceria no Algarve com 60,0 mm de precipitação num dia? Passavam o resto do mês sem mais nada


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 21:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa, também só aguenta 2 pingas se cai 3 pingas está afogada, acho que com 5 pingas fica submersa e com 10 pingas desaparece do mapa.



Toda a região de Lisboa está muito mal planeada e cuidada: além de muitas linhas de água "encanadas" e de demasiada construção à beira de muitas, a preparação e manutenção dos sistema de escoamento, é mentira... 

Basta mesmo só umas pingas e já era.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Nov 2018 às 10:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> https://www.radiopax.com/reservas-de-agua-cairam-nas-albufeiras-da-regiao/



Estamos precisamente naquela altura , em que toda a precipitação que possa vir a existir a partir de agora já vai reverter essa situação, e começar a fazer reserva da mesma na barragens


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2018 às 12:53)

Com o aproximar do Natal, eis a Rena Rodolfo vem visitar o Algarve:  







Ou será a Pantera Cor de Rosa


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2018 às 14:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com o aproximar do Natal, eis a Rena Rodolfo vem visitar o Algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece mais o rato Mickey...  
É para o Barlavento e o Sotavento não ficarem com inveja um do outro


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2018 às 15:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com o aproximar do Natal, eis a Rena Rodolfo vem visitar o Algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pantera Cor de Rosa sem dúvida!


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## António josé Sales (14 Nov 2018 às 10:21)

As previsões a  médio prazo estão muito interessantes com um potente anticiclone  na GRONELÂNDIA a desviar  as depressões para as  nossas latitudes.
Teríamos boa chuva para todo o país☺


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Nov 2018 às 10:41)

Acho que ainda se torna necessário aguardar mais um bocado para ver o que nos reserva o médio prazo. Para já a unica certeza é de que teremos alguma chuva durante o fim de semana em especial a centro e sul. Depois disso ainda muito incerto com todos os cenários ainda em aberto


----------



## srr (14 Nov 2018 às 12:18)

Entrentanto o clima que temos, proporciona estas paisagens lindíssimas em Abrantes ;

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...lourencobytr/posts/2208559845822523&width=500" width="500" height="816" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 17:22)

Como já é habitual, nada no _twitter_ oficial do IPMA com a agravante de o mesmo se verificar no portal regional.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2018 às 17:40)

*Data de edição: 2018-11-14 16:48:53*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Orion disse:


> Como já é habitual, nada no _twitter_ oficial do IPMA com a agravante de o mesmo se verificar no portal regional.



*Aviso meteorológico nº 106: 2018-11-14 11:36:00*


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Aviso meteorológico nº 106: 2018-11-14 11:46:00*



Indica-me onde está o nome da depressão. A esse aviso fiz também eu a ligação.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pausa?? aqui ela só agora começou. Pede para parar depois vê lá se ficas arrependido.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisboa, também aguenta 2 pingas se cai 3 pingas está afogada, acho que com 5 pingas fica submersa e com 10 pingas desaparece do mapa.



Vendo as imagens do fim de semana na região centro eu só jogava as mãos à cabeça! É quase ridiculo ver o espalhafate com 50mm em meio dia e aqui ao lado nostros hermanos com 100 numa hora e "no passa nada"

Aqui em baixo já não me assustam os 100 mas sim que algum dia caem 200 em poucas horas e quero ver a 
barracada! Albufeira é só um aperitivo


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Vendo as imagens do fim de semana na região centro eu só jogava as mãos à cabeça! É quase ridiculo ver o espalhafate com 50mm em meio dia e aqui ao lado nostros hermanos com 100 numa hora e "no passa nada"
> 
> Aqui em baixo já não me assustam os 100 mas sim que algum dia caem 200 em poucas horas e quero ver a
> barracada! Albufeira é só um aperitivo



Diria, que nenhuma cidade algarvia está preparada para 100 mm, quanto mais 200 mm, essa é que é a realidade. Alguém lembra-se do Outono de 1989? Ou Dezembro de 1992? Claro que não. 

Imagina, cair 400 mm numa semana no Algarve, a variante de Faro aqueles terrenos todos à volta, aquilo deve tornar-se num mar autêntico. Cada vez que passo por ali, lembro-me sempre disso. 

Mas, lá está os dilúvios já não temos há quase 30 anos e o Algarve transformou-se completamente. Existe construções por todo o lado, as ribeiras muitas têm mais lixo que o aterro no Caldeirão. 

Só, existe uma coisa que ninguém sabe é quando irá ocorrer, mas que vai ocorrer isso vai, seja daqui a uns meses, 5 anos, 10 anos ou 50 anos.


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2018 às 22:40)

Orion disse:


> Indica-me onde está o nome da depressão. A esse aviso fiz também eu a ligação.



*Tabla resumen de las borrascas con gran impacto  de la temporada 2018-2019 *

* 
 Nombre* *Fecha de nombramiento* *Servicio Met. que puso el nombre* *Estudio del episodio*
Adrian  28 de octubre de 2018 Météo-France  
Beatriz 5 de noviembre de 2018 AEMET  
Carlos 14 de noviembre de 2018 IPMA  
Diana      
Etiienne      
Flora      
Gabriel      
Helena      
Isaias      
Julia      
Kyllian      
Laura      
Miguel      
Nicole      
Oscar      
Patricia      
Roberto      
Sara      
Teo      
Vanessa      
Walid      


http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/borrascas/2018-2019


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 22:41)

Tonton disse:


> *Tabla resumen de las borrascas con gran impacto  de la temporada 2018-2019 *
> 
> *
> Nombre* *Fecha de nombramiento* *Servicio Met. que puso el nombre* *Estudio del episodio*
> ...



Relembro que critiquei a pouca informação no twitter do IPMA e a ausência do nome da depressão no aviso.

Que é Carlos, já eu tinha escrito


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Orion disse:


> Indica-me onde está o nome da depressão. A esse aviso fiz também eu a ligação.



Peço desculpa, pensei que fosse a questão da nomeação, porque eu recebi a informação do IPMA com nome:






*Depressão Carlos*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2018-11-14 16:48 e 2018-11-16 16:48
Depressão Carlos
Prevê-se que a depressão Carlos, às 12 TUC de amanhã (15 de novembro) se encontre centrada em 50N 45W a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 947 hPa, com deslocamento para estesueste, provocando um aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima em toda a região.
É esperado para o Grupo Ocidental a partir das 12 TUC de amanhã vento Forte com rajadas que irão intensificando, podendo atingir os 110 km/h durante a noite e madrugada de quinta-feira (16 de novembro) e, ondas de 6 a 7 metros; espera-se ainda para o Grupo Central a partir das 18 TUC vento Forte com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.Na sexta-feira o vento irá soprar Forte com rajadas da ordem dos 90-100 km/h em todo o arquipélago, devendo ocorrer um aumento da agitação marítima, estando previstas ondas co m altura significativa de 9 a 11 metros no Grupo Ocidental, 7 a 9 metros no Grupo Central e 6 a 7 metros no Grupo Oriental. Qua, 14 Nov 2018 16:48:53


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

Faltam menos de 24h para o _landfall_ do CT 'Gaja' ().

Para os interessados, os avisos podem ser consultados aqui. O IM indiano utiliza nas suas previsões ventos sustentados em 3 minutos ao contrário do NHC/JTWC (1 minuto). Como tal, o ciclone pode aparentar ser mais fraco para os ocidentais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Nov 2018 às 08:49)

Bom dia

De acordo com as previsões temos uma mudança radical na circulação atmosférica, com uma perspectiva de não - que trará um padrão mais instável com chuva intensa no sábado e domingo e depois um padrão ainda algo incerto mas com tendência para alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas intercaladas com boas abertas. Nada de muito especial mas com a perspectiva de vários dias assim.


----------



## Stormlover (15 Nov 2018 às 17:27)

Mais um fim de semana com 30 a 40 mm previstos para a Caparica nas 12z do GFS, o ECM está fraco em termos de precipitação para esta zona, senão tivesse este "calor" durante a semaninha os terrenos estariam demasiado empapados ainda para aguentar mais 30 mm ... mais os mm que pelos vistos virão para a próxima semana.
Já agora, e motivo pela qual estou a postar no seguimento livre, a bestweather falou na degradação e colapso do vórtice polar, não foi essa a mesma situação do Inverno passado em fevereiro? Que foi responsável pelas chuvas intensas de março ? Uma situação destas no inicio do inverno será então potencialmente mais perigosa, derivado ainda a haver o resto do outono e inverno pela frente?


----------



## Tonton (15 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Stormlover disse:


> Mais um fim de semana com 30 a 40 mm previstos para a Caparica nas 12z do GFS, o ECM está fraco em termos de precipitação para esta zona, senão tivesse este "calor" durante a semaninha os terrenos estariam demasiado empapados ainda para aguentar mais 30 mm ... mais os mm que pelos vistos virão para a próxima semana.
> Já agora, e motivo pela qual estou a postar no seguimento livre, a bestweather falou na degradação e colapso do vórtice polar, não foi essa a mesma situação do Inverno passado em fevereiro? Que foi responsável pelas chuvas intensas de março ? Uma situação destas no inicio do inverno será então potencialmente mais perigosa, derivado ainda a haver o resto do outono e inverno pela frente?



Que vórtice polar???? Quando?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 17:36)

Tonton disse:


> Que vórtice polar???? Quando?


O vórtice polar está instável, mas já se sabe que as consequências são uma lotaria e a médio a longo prazo...


----------



## Stormlover (15 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Tonton disse:


> Que vórtice polar???? Quando?


Estes próximos dias.
O vórtice polar basicamente é uma área grande de baixas pressões a volta dos polos, quando quebra, o ar frio polar tende a descer de latitude porque a jetstream mergulha em latitude, as depressões grandes que tem tendência a formar-se a latitudes superiores, por exemplo no atlântico, na Gronelândia ou a volta da Islândia, passam a formar-se mais a sul, pois um regime de altas pressões passa a existir nessa área
As complicações para ca tendem a ser tempo mais chuvoso/tempestuoso e frio, mas nunca é certo e nada de muito anormal xD
Desde que não se forme uma depressão de 940 mb aqui ao pé como elas costumam se formar a volta da islandia tudo bem ahahahah


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2018 às 17:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> De acordo com as previsões temos uma mudança radical na circulação atmosférica, com uma perspectiva de não - que trará um padrão mais instável com chuva intensa no sábado e domingo e depois um padrão ainda algo incerto mas com tendência para alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas intercaladas com boas abertas. Nada de muito especial mas com a perspectiva de vários dias assim.



Em que modelo viste isso? Podes colocar os mapas?


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

AEMET_'s crazy station_


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2018 às 22:48)

Pek disse:


> AEMET_'s crazy station_



735 mm isso é o dilúvio do século.


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 15:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 735 mm isso é o dilúvio do século.



 É verdade, mas também na província de Valência não muito longe temos em 24 horas...:

1121mm. Casas del Barón..... 20-10-1982
817mm... Oliva........................ 03-11-1987
790mm... La Pobla del Duc.... 03-11-1987
720mm... Gandía..................... 03-11-1987

Na província de Alicante:

878 mm... Jávea....................... 02-10-1957

Isto é o que tenho apontado. Suponho que faltam alguns dados. Mas esses valores neste episódio actual são impossíveis.

De Portugal continental tenho os *337,4 mm* de Junceda (1133 m, Serra do Gerês) do 3 de novembro de 1957. Dados compartilhados anos atrás pelo grande forero portugues GranNevada no fórum Meteored. Em Braga nesse mesmo dia caíram 107,0 mm.


Mudando de assunto:


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2018 às 17:43)

Aqui em Portugal, não conheço valores tão «torrenciais», mas temos sim, boas médias anuais a nível de precipitação, sobretudo nas montanhas dos Açores, Madeira, Gerês, Estrela, etc...


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 18:40)

belem disse:


> Aqui em Portugal, não conheço valores tão «torrenciais», mas temos sim, boas médias anuais a nível de precipitação, sobretudo nas montanhas dos Açores, Madeira, Gerês, Estrela, etc...



Sim, eu sei. Do ponto de vista humano é sempre melhor ter boas médias, chuvas moderadas e melhor distribuídas que essas loucuras diluvianas. O episódio dos 1121 mm em 15 horas (outubro de 1982) causou o colapso da barragem de Tous, uma cheia de 15.000 m³/s em uma área do rio Júcar com um caudal médio normal de 49 m³/s (),  a morte de 40 pessoas, a destruição completa de várias localidades de grande tamanho, 300.000 pessoas sem casa (eles perderam tudo porque não poderam levar nada, nem os veículos por falta de tempo e para minimizar o caos) e danos de mais de 400 milhões de euros da época. O rio subiu 13 metros de altura em 15 minutos, com uma subida total final de 20 metros.

Um vídeo:

P. S. 1: E poderia ter sido muito pior em termos de vítimas mortais se não tivesse sido avisado a tempo.

P. S. 2: Do ponto de vista meteorológico uma curiosidade: esse episódio foi a primeira vez que um Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) foi detectado na Europa desde que as imagens de satélite estiveram disponíveis. Imagem infravermelha realçada do satélite Meteosat na madrugada do 20 de outubro de 1982:







Esse CCM esteve quase estacionário na área mais de meio dia, até praticamente a noite seguinte. Especialidade da casa.


----------



## Stormlover (16 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

O ECM das 00 e as continuas saídas do GFS Tirando esta das 12z metem bastante precipitação para amanha no litoral centro e sul e nomeadamente a zona lisboeta ... valores de 30 /40 mm dado a sinótica da situação é expectável outra vez alguns problemas ... lisboa neste momento nem aviso amarelo tem esperemos que mude e esperemos por as 12z do ECM e a 18z do GFS


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 00:41)

Tonton disse:


> * "Chuvas de lama" e fraca qualidade do ar podem afectar o país este sábado *
> A Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente alerta que a situação pode ser prejudicial para a saúde humana e recomenda "cuidados redobrados" a crianças e idosos.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/11/16/s...ualidade-ar-podem-afectar-pais-sabado-1851453


Não estou a perceber o filme que se está a fazer à volta desta notícia, como se fosse algo inédito em Portugal...


----------



## Tonton (17 Nov 2018 às 00:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não estou a perceber o filme que se está a fazer à volta desta notícia, como se fosse algo inédito em Portugal...



O filme é apenas dos _media_, para variar_,_ porque é habitual a APA emitir estes alertas quando os índices de Qualidade do Ar descem assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

Não sei onde postar...


----------



## Tonton (18 Nov 2018 às 00:12)

Depressão em altitude em pleno cavamento a sudoeste da Península, bem patente na sequência de Vapor de Água:


----------



## Tonton (18 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Tonton disse:


> Depressão em altitude em pleno cavamento a sudoeste da Península, bem patente na sequência de Vapor de Água:



Aqui está ela, bem visível na circulação a 250 hPa, embebida na "jet-stream" :


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 18:17)

Isto é fascinante... não sei onde postar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

Não sei se foi efeito da chuva dos últimos dias, mas abateu-se uma estrada entre Borba e Vila Viçosa. A SIC Notícias avança com pelo menos 5 mortos.


----------



## huguh (19 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

quer dizer, uma estrada rodeada por uma pedreira.. em pedra.. imagino que com maquinas sempre a passar..
Pelo que parece nesta imagem e que já não é recente, com água por baixo da estrada ou ao lado.. estavam à espera do quê?
com imagens destas espanto-me não ter abatido mais cedo... e de certeza que a chuva deve ter contribuido


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2018 às 18:14)

huguh disse:


> quer dizer, uma estrada rodeada por uma pedreira.. em pedra.. imagino que com maquinas sempre a passar..
> Pelo que parece nesta imagem e que já não é recente, com água por baixo da estrada ou ao lado.. estavam à espera do quê?
> com imagens destas espanto-me não ter abatido mais cedo... e de certeza que a chuva deve ter contribuido



Ainda este ano a Volta a Portugal passou aí.
Já está assim há muito tempo.
Aliás ambas as minas estavam a trabalhar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2018 às 18:36)

Penso que seria isto. Dá para ter a ideia da profundidade da pedreira que estaria desactivada, daí estar cheia de água.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2018 às 18:45)

A estrada existe há mais tempo do que as pedreiras, acho. Já passei aí perto algumas vezes. Essa estrada já tinha dado problemas no passado, na minha opinião era uma questão de tempo. As pedreiras foram se expandindo para o lado da estrada o que obviamente afetou tudo o que estava por baixo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> A estrada existe há mais tempo do que as pedreiras, acho. Já passei aí perto algumas vezes. Essa estrada já tinha dado problemas no passado, na minha opinião era uma questão de tempo. As pedreiras foram se expandindo para o lado da estrada o que obviamente afetou tudo o que estava por baixo...



Eu passei por aí, uma vez em 2016 e fiquei assustado só via pedra por todo o lado. Se, a estrada não tinha condições cortavam-na e restringiam o acesso só para as pedreiras. Agora, já ninguém passa e neste país, é sempre preciso morrer alguém para que as coisas mudem. Lamentavelmente. 

As autarquias sabiam do perigo, tinham estudos sobre esse perigo, mas ignoraram, porque simplesmente não sabiam quando iria ocorrer. 

A prevenção neste país é uma verdadeira nulidade.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

as pedreiras é que estão mal, a ganância dá nisto.
basta ver o caso da extracção de areias aliada à falta de manutenção da ponte de entre os rios, que deu no que se sabe.
culpados? zero, pelo menos ninguém foi bater com os costados à pildra e morreram 50 e tal pessoas.

ou basta ver uma fábrica de cimento em pleno parque natural da Arrábida, vergonha e provavelmente caso único na Europa de uma fábrica a destruir parte da serra de um parque natural dos mais belos do nosso pais.

querem apostar que ninguém vai de cana pela morte destas pessoas?


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

Marco pires disse:


> as pedreiras é que estão mal, a ganância dá nisto.
> basta ver o caso da extracção de areias aliada à falta de manutenção da ponte de entre os rios, que deu no que se sabe.
> culpados? zero, pelo menos ninguém foi bater com os costados à pildra e morreram 50 e tal pessoas.
> 
> ...


E no caso da Arrábida, é evidente a troca de favores entre a empresa e os políticos. Em troca da permanência da fábrica em lugar que devia ser PROIBIDO a empresa cede estacionamento para as praias... Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2018 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Agora, eventualmente, irão mesmo ter de desviar a estrada...
> 
> Uma estrada nacional "suspensa" entre dois buracos, por onde devem passar todas as semanas um sem número de camiões pesadíssimos, carregados de mármore... pode ser que agora, finalmente, mudem o traçado... ou se calhar não.


Isto já era um antigo troço da estrada nacional 255, que neste momento já estava ao serviço municipal. A atual Estrada Nacional já passa por outro local...
Este troço já era para ter sido fechado em 2014, devido ao perigo de isto acontecer.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2018 às 22:32)

níveis de agua no solo bastante bons, levando em conta que nos últimos anos o outono tem sido tendencialmente seco.







diferença brutal em relação ao ano passado, mapa de 30 de novembro de 2017


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 22:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Isto já era um antigo troço da estrada nacional 255, que neste momento já estava ao serviço municipal. A atual Estrada Nacional já passa por outro local...
> Este troço já era para ter sido fechado em 2014, devido ao perigo de isto acontecer.


Não sabia, já há uns anos que não passo por lá. Mas passei, várias vezes, a caminho de Vila Viçosa.
Mesmo assim não estava fechada ao trânsito, o problema mantinha-se portanto.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2018 às 22:54)

situação das albufeiras no ultimo relatório, 31 de outubro de 2018






comparação em relação ao mesmo periodo do ano passado:


----------



## JPAG (19 Nov 2018 às 23:00)

Eu como natural e morador em Vila Viçosa obviamente que conheço muito bem a estrada. Aliás, usava-a regularmente na maioria das vezes que ia ou passava por Borba. Aquela estrada é usada por milhares (!!) de pessoas todos os dias, e ao contrário do que já foi afirmado na comunicação social até era mais utilizada do que a que foi criada à uns anos como alternativa (por vários motivos: menor distância, mais rápida e mais direta, questões de hábito, etc etc).. Se perguntarem hoje às pessoas se sabiam dos perigos todas vão dizer que sim, mas estas mesmas pessoas utilizavam-na frequentemente. Aliás, para perceberem como aquela estrada estava "enraizada" pelos populares e pelos locais, até a Rodoviária do Alentejo e a Rede Expressos, bem como muitas outras empresas utilizavam aquela estrada todos os dias e não a alternativa uns quilómetros ao lado!! 
E, de certa forma, podia ter sido bem pior pois se esta conjugação de fatores que levou aquela derrocada ter sido entre as 17 e as 18 horas ou de manhã antes das 9h onde o tráfego é muuito maior, inclusivé  com os autocarros escolares, poderíamos estar aqui perante uma tragédia enorme. 
Agora todos vão dizer que a culpa é de A, ou de B, mas é daquelas questões que a culpa é de todos. Dos presidentes camarários, dos empresários do sector (uma das pedreiras atingidas estava inoperacional, e todos sabem que devem ser fechadas mas NENHUMA é fechada aqui na zona), dos fiscais que "fecham os olhos" à situação, das entidades reguladoras da indústria extrativa, da proteção civil, das entidades que regulam (ou deviam) o ordenamento do território em Portugal (com o ministério à cabeça), dos populares (por nunca se terem "manifestado" contra), das Estradas de Portugal porque este problema não é de agora e antes de ser estrada municipal já havia estudos sobre a sua perigosidade, etc etc. Podia estar aqui a noite toda a dizer de quem é a culpa, pois este problema não é de agora, tem décadas! E há semelhança de outros acidentes em Portugal, são várias as entidades culpadas (tal como nos incêndios), e os mais fáceis de culpar são sempre o "peixe miúdo", como possivelmente será o que vai acontecer com o Presidente de Borba.. tem culpa? sim. Mas como ele estão muitos outros (arriscaria centenas) com culpas maiores ou semelhantes. 

Bem, e vou ficar por aqui, porque como natural desta região extractiva e como Arquitecto Paisagista teria páginas por escrever sobre este problema aqui na zona...


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Nov 2018 às 12:39)

escavar aqueles buracos até a estrada.... uma desgraça anunciada.
veio-me à Memória o Jorge Coelho a dizer que a culpa não pode morrer solteira.Esse demitiu-se!


----------



## huguh (20 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

como já ouvi hoje, aquilo não era uma estrada, era uma ponte entre pedreiras... surreal


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2018 às 22:25)

*Alguém sabe porque é que quase não ha trovoadas em Portugal nos últimos 10 anos? *Alguém tem uma explicação para isso? 
Eu fui puto nos anos 80 e 90 e nessa altura havia trovoadas brutais na região Oeste..não havia Outono ou Primavera sem grandes descargas eléctricas, às vezes eram dias seguidos em que havia varias trovoadas. Julgo que no resto do país nao deve ser muito diferente, *ainda ha dias era tema familiar, as brutais trovoadas do passado. Porque já quase não temos trovoadas??* Se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre isto, poderia explanar aqui, julgo que mais pessoas já se questionaram sobre este facto.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2018 às 18:20)

jamestorm disse:


> *Alguém sabe porque é que quase não ha trovoadas em Portugal nos últimos 10 anos? *Alguém tem uma explicação para isso?
> Eu fui puto nos anos 80 e 90 e nessa altura havia trovoadas brutais na região Oeste..não havia Outono ou Primavera sem grandes descargas eléctricas, às vezes eram dias seguidos em que havia varias trovoadas. Julgo que no resto do país nao deve ser muito diferente, *ainda ha dias era tema familiar, as brutais trovoadas do passado. Porque já quase não temos trovoadas??* Se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre isto, poderia explanar aqui, julgo que mais pessoas já se questionaram sobre este facto.



Não há trovoadas? 

Ainda hoje houve trovoadas... As trovoadas não desapareceram, acho que estás a sofrer de memória seletiva.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2018 às 18:22)

MSantos disse:


> Não há trovoadas?
> 
> Ainda hoje houve trovoadas... As trovoadas não desapareceram, acho que estás a sofrer de memória selectiva.


Acho que não são estas trovoadas " fraquinhas", que ele se está a referir...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2018 às 18:42)

Bem parece-me que tu é que nãos estas atento o suficiente ao que se está a passar, eram trovoadas a sério...enfim.. 


MSantos disse:


> Não há trovoadas?
> 
> Ainda hoje houve trovoadas... As trovoadas não desapareceram, acho que estás a sofrer de memória selectiva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2018 às 18:51)

Dilúvio!!! 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2018 às 21:00)

jamestorm disse:


> *Alguém sabe porque é que quase não ha trovoadas em Portugal nos últimos 10 anos? *Alguém tem uma explicação para isso?
> Eu fui puto nos anos 80 e 90 e nessa altura havia trovoadas brutais na região Oeste..não havia Outono ou Primavera sem grandes descargas eléctricas, às vezes eram dias seguidos em que havia varias trovoadas. Julgo que no resto do país nao deve ser muito diferente, *ainda ha dias era tema familiar, as brutais trovoadas do passado. Porque já quase não temos trovoadas??* Se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre isto, poderia explanar aqui, julgo que mais pessoas já se questionaram sobre este facto.



Consultando a página 49 do documento ANÁLISE DE PADRÕES TEMPORAIS E ESPACIAIS DE DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS ATMOSFÉRICAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL (Sandra Maria Ladeira Correia), existe grande variabilidade inter-anual relativamente ao número de DEA em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

concordo plenamente que a frequência e intensidade das trovoadas não é a mesma que à uns 20 ou 30 anos atrás.
de facto estava habituado a ter períodos do ano em que raramente falhavam, aquele mês de maio e entre fins de setembro e meio de outubro era certinho, mas isso acabou.
pelo menos refiro-me à zona de Lisboa e vale do Tejo/Setúbal, quanto a outras zonas do pais não opino porque não sei.


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

No interior Viseu/Coimbra não tenho notado grandes diferenças. Aliás os períodos entre Abril e Agosto tem tido eventos de trovoada bastante intensos. Talvez os outonos tenham sido menos activos. Mas isto e uma percepção que vale pouco ou nada quando existem dados concretos.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 00:05)

Retirado há pouco do tópico do Litoral Norte:



guimeixen disse:


>



Para quem estava com duvidas neste tópico, parece que Afinal ainda há trovoadas!


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

Em Junho tivemos vários belos dias (e noites) de trovoada persistente em quase todo o País, basta ir reler os tópicos de seguimento para comprovar isso mesmo. As trovoadas não desapareceram, há anos piores e outros melhores e este até acho que não está a ser dos piores. Há e sempre houve memoria seletiva em termos meteorológicos, a última chuvada é sempre a mais forte de todas, a última vaga de calor é sempre a mais quente e por aí fora... 

Enquanto não houver dados concretos que indiquem uma redução efetiva do número / intensidade das trovoadas não me convencem,.. Relatos antigos e por vezes inconscientemente exagerados de pouco servem para a ciência e o MeteoPT é um fórum de ciência.


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2018 às 01:00)

MSantos disse:


> Em Junho tivemos vários belos dias (e noites) de trovoada persistente em quase todo o País, basta ir reler os tópicos de seguimento para comprovar isso mesmo. As trovoadas não desapareceram, há anos piores e outros melhores e este até acho que não está a ser dos piores. Há e sempre houve memoria seletiva em termos meteorológicos, a última chuvada é sempre a mais forte de todas, a última vaga de calor é sempre a mais quente e por aí fora...
> 
> Enquanto não houver dados concretos que indiquem uma redução efetiva do número / intensidade das trovoadas não me convencem,.. Relatos antigos e por vezes inconscientemente exagerados de pouco servem para a ciência e o MeteoPT é um fórum de ciência.



Aqui na zona, nos últimos anos, tem havido menos trovoadas.
No meu caso, dou-te a certeza de que não se trata de memória selectiva.
Sempre adorei trovoadas e ando sempre à espreita, para captar imagens...


----------



## squidward (22 Nov 2018 às 02:31)

Eu por acaso acho que houve um período muito activo de Trovoadas nos anos 1996,1997,2000,2001,2006,2007 e até 2011 (ano épico para mim em termos de trovoadas)o que é certo é que desde 2011, que tem sido só anos muito fraquinhos de trovoada (talvez abra uma excepção para o mês de Setembro de 2014) , pelo menos no que respeita à minha zona (Lisboa e Vale do Tejo). Só para terem uma ideia, a ultima vez que tive de facto "debaixo" de uma trovoada foi em Março deste ano, já lá vai quase 1 ano. De resto é só vê-las (ou ouvi-las ás vezes) passar ao longe. Por isso partilho da mesma opinião que de facto desde 2011 houve uma grande "queda" de actividade eléctrica na zona de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo...agora qual a razão que contribuiu para que tal aconteça essa diminuição das DEAs nesta zona, aí já desconheço.


----------



## Luis Filipe (22 Nov 2018 às 08:36)

Trovoadas como acontecia nos anos 80 aqui por Lisboa quando chegava o mês de Setembro em que até  ficávamos sem luz e tudo já não acontecem aqui por Lisboa. E durante os meses de Março e Abril quase todos os dias a tarde tínhamos trovoadas naquela época, agora já não é assim.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 11:06)

Bom dia! 
* 
O Presidente norte-americano, Donald Trump, voltou a questionar as alterações climáticas devido à onda de frio que deve atingir o nordeste dos Estados Unidos nos próximos dias*

_"Um frio brutal e prolongado, capaz de quebrar todos os recordes, o que aconteceu ao aquecimento global?", questionou Trump, na noite de quarta-feira, numa mensagem publicada na conta oficial da rede social Twitter.

De acordo com as últimas previsões meteorológicas, o dia de Ação de Graças, assinalado hoje nos EUA, será o mais frio desde que há registos.

Em Nova Iorque, o recorde é de três graus negativos, registados em 1871. Em 1901, em Boston foram registados cinco graus negativos em Boston, enquanto em 1996, os termómetros em Filadélfia mostraram um grau negativo.

Nestas três cidades, são esperadas temperaturas mínimas entre nove graus negativos e seis graus negativos, enquanto noutras cidades, como Burlington ou Portland, os termómetros descer até aos 14 graus abaixo de zero.

Em algumas zonas, a sensação térmica poderá atingir os 30 graus negativos.


A mensagem de Trump surge poucos dias depois do Presidente ter admitido que o aquecimento global "pode ter contribuído um pouco" para a progressão fulgurante das chamas, referindo-se aos incêndios que devastam a Calfiórnia há duas semanas e que já provocaram mais de 80 mortos.

Esta não é a primeira vez que Donald Trump questiona as alterações climáticas devido a uma onda de frio extremo.

No final do ano passado, o Presidente norte-americano afirmou que faria bem ao país "um pouco" de aquecimento global para combater as baixas temperaturas registadas no país.

"No leste [dos EUA], pode ser a noite de fim de ano mais fria de que há registo. Talvez pudéssemos usar um pouco do velho aquecimento global que o nosso país, não os outros países, iria combater pagando mil milhões de dólares. Agasalhem-se!", escreveu Trump no Twitter._


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:23)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> *O Presidente norte-americano, Donald Trump, voltou a questionar as alterações climáticas devido à onda de frio que deve atingir o nordeste dos Estados Unidos nos próximos dias*
> 
> ...


Calhau com pernas!


----------



## dahon (22 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Trovoadas como acontecia nos anos 80 aqui por Lisboa quando chegava o mês de Setembro em que até  ficávamos sem luz e tudo já não acontecem aqui por Lisboa. E durante os meses de Março e Abril quase todos os dias a tarde tínhamos trovoadas naquela época, agora já não é assim.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


O facto de agora não falhar tanto a electricidade não é indicativo de grande coisa. Onde os meus pais moram nos anos  90 á mínima rajada de vento ficávamos sem eléctrica. Na última década tivemos duas das piores tempestades de vento que me recordo tendo sido a Leslie a pior e a electricidade não falhou.

 Mas lá está cada um tem o seu "quintal" e pode haver anos mais favoráveis ao quintal de uns do que outros.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 16:06)

jamestorm disse:


> *Alguém sabe porque é que quase não ha trovoadas em Portugal nos últimos 10 anos? *Alguém tem uma explicação para isso?
> Eu fui puto nos anos 80 e 90 e nessa altura havia trovoadas brutais na região Oeste..não havia Outono ou Primavera sem grandes descargas eléctricas, às vezes eram dias seguidos em que havia varias trovoadas. Julgo que no resto do país nao deve ser muito diferente, *ainda ha dias era tema familiar, as brutais trovoadas do passado. Porque já quase não temos trovoadas??* Se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre isto, poderia explanar aqui, julgo que mais pessoas já se questionaram sobre este facto.


Não és o único a pensar no mesmo, também já tinha reparado nisso e até já conversei com algumas pessoas sobre o assunto. Ainda sou jovem, mas lembro-me que as trovoadas há 10 anos atrás não tem nada a ver com as de hoje... as antigas duravam horas a fio sempre a bombar, ao contrário das de hoje em que aparece uma nuvem, troveja e chove durante cinco minutos e depois vem logo o sol...
Recordo-me do dia 28 de Maio de 2011, em que assisti a maior trovoada que já tinha visto... começou ao início da tarde e só terminou ao início da noite, quase 6 horas sempre a bombar! Chegou a haver relatos de que tinha caído 41 mm nesse dia 
Agora hoje em dia isso já não acontece... As trovoadas de cut-off que se formam no interior durante a primavera/verão já não nos visitam com grande regularidade... as dos pós-frontais de NW de vez em quando lá traz um ou dois trovõezitos e acaba logo... agora estas cut-off "marítimas" que estamos a assitir neste momento e que surgem no outono é que ainda conseguem trazer algumas de jeito, mas também já não são com a mesma intensidade e no caso deste e dos últimos anos têm sido pouco frequentes


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 16:51)

RStorm disse:


> Não és o único a pensar no mesmo, também já tinha reparado nisso e até já conversei com algumas pessoas sobre o assunto. Ainda sou jovem, mas lembro-me que as trovoadas há 10 anos atrás não tem nada a ver com as de hoje... as antigas duravam horas a fio sempre a bombar, ao contrário das de hoje em que aparece uma nuvem, troveja e chove durante cinco minutos e depois vem logo o sol...
> Recordo-me do dia 28 de Maio de 2011, em que assisti a maior trovoada que já tinha visto... começou ao início da tarde e só terminou ao início da noite, quase 6 horas sempre a bombar! Chegou a haver relatos de que tinha caído 41 mm nesse dia
> Agora hoje em dia isso já não acontece... As trovoadas de cut-off que se formam no interior durante a primavera/verão já não nos visitam com grande regularidade... as dos pós-frontais de NW de vez em quando lá traz um ou dois trovõezitos e acaba logo... agora estas cut-off "marítimas" que estamos a assitir neste momento e que surgem no outono é que ainda conseguem trazer algumas de jeito, mas também já não são com a mesma intensidade e no caso deste e dos últimos anos têm sido pouco frequentes



Esse tema das trovoadas de antigamente é muito relativo. Ainda por cima referes o ano de 2011, que nem foi assim há tanto tempo.

A meteorologia é mesmo assim. Há grandes anos de trovoadas mas depois podem haver outros seguidos sem nada de especial. Se calhar esses anos de fortes trovoadas é que são os mais invulgares. 

Nada prova que as trovoadas estão a enfraquecer, aliás basta olhar para o resto da Europa. 

Posso concordar que já não vejo uma boa trovoada naquelas tardes de verão há uns anos. Mas isso é puro azar. Elas mais tarde ou mais cedo voltam.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2018 às 17:00)

Relativamente à região sul, apenas direi que já não me lembrava de ter ocorrido tantos dias de trovoada num mês de Outubro como este ano:

Seguimento Outubro 2018


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

A variabilidade inter-anual e inter-sazonal de trovoadas em Portugal é muito grande.
Ou seja, quero com isto dizer, não podemos tirar grandes conclusões dessa forma, porque não é como um país tropical, onde "quase todos os dias" há trovoadas, e se pode facilmente detectar uma "anormalidade" na sua ausência. 

Para mim, é desde o início claro, que não faz sentido dizer algo como "em Lisboa havia sempre trovoadas em Setembro antes". Ou qualquer outra região. A frequência de trovoadas em Portugal, por comparação com outras regiões, é tão baixa, que é por natureza muito variável de ano para ano, de acordo com o padrão dominante. 

Segundo.. A memória selectiva, sim é tramada, e caímos frequentemente nessa armadilha. Para já não falar na tendência inerente do ser humano de recordar eventos associados à infância, como marcantes, ou como "épicos".
"Antigamente é que era!". "Invernos à antiga", "Trovoadas à antiga", etc.. 

Não estou com isto a afirmar que há mais ou menos trovoadas, nem a negar que possamos estar num grupo de anos com menos trovoadas no litoral. Afinal temos tido anos mais chatos, com menos cut-off's, portanto sim, é possível que os últimos anos tenham sido mais fraquinhos que outros grupos de anos mais favoráveis. Mas isso é variabilidade natural, e não é de certeza sinal de uma tendência como afirmam aqui nestes posts, recordando um "passado glorioso das trovoadas". 
Nunca houve muitas trovoadas em Lisboa, em Portugal, em nenhuma altura... Sejamos realistas.

Agora só para provocar um bocadinho... 
Depois de ter alguma percepção de anos chatos sem trovoadas decentes por Lisboa, e de me recordar de "eventos perdidos" da infância de trovoadas de verão (lá está, se calhar meia dúzia delas, mas diluídos no tempo parecem-me eventos épicos e frequentes erradamente), eu até tenho pessoalmente percepção que nos últimos 2/3 anos temos tido uns belos eventos de trovoada em Lisboa, alguns deles bastante épicos. Lá está, todos temos memória selectiva associada às nossas experiências pessoais...


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 18:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse tema das trovoadas de antigamente é muito relativo. Ainda por cima referes o ano de 2011, que nem foi assim há tanto tempo.
> 
> A meteorologia é mesmo assim. Há grandes anos de trovoadas mas depois podem haver outros seguidos sem nada de especial. Se calhar esses anos de fortes trovoadas é que são os mais invulgares.
> 
> ...


Eu sei que não há provas disso, eu apenas me estava a referir que os episódios de trovoada que eu assistia no passado enquanto era criança, não têm comparação com os da atualidade. Até podes ter razão sobre o facto de as fortes trovoadas serem invulgares e talvez eu tenha passado grande parte da minha infância a assistir a anos invulgares e ter uma ideia errada à cerca do clima.
Referi-me a Maio de 2011, porque foi último ano em que vi trovoadas decentes na minha zona e que foram durante vários dias seguidos, fazendo com que Maio fizesse jus ao seu ditado. Desde aí para a frente apenas assisti a episódios esporádicos (Setembro de 2014, Março de 2016, etc...), mas nada a ver com as que vi durante a infância.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2018 às 18:44)

Para mim 2011 já cai fora do período a que me referia, de poucas ou nenhumas trovoadas nos meses de transição. Esse período de estagnação deverá ter começado mais ou menos a partir de 2003. Anos 90, eu era puto e sei que eram umas atrás das outras e com grande aparato eléctrico...mês de Maio devia haver dezenas delas. Depois, aos poucos, começou a desaparecer. Não sei se o período de 20 anos é suficiente para dar alguma indicação, se estes fenómenos tem algum tempo de retorno ou se simplesmente é demasiado errático e aleatório para se poder ter certezas, mas de uma coisa eu tenha a certeza: ha bem mais de uma década que não temos eventos de trovoadas em Outubro/ Novembro e Abril/Maio como tínhamos antigamente. Pessoal, estou a falar de trovoadas brutais...não destas que hoje temos. Lembro-me de varias vezes a minha terra estar rodeada de trovoadas de todos os lados. enfim, até as pessoas mais velhas falam nisso...



RStorm disse:


> Não és o único a pensar no mesmo, também já tinha reparado nisso e até já conversei com algumas pessoas sobre o assunto. Ainda sou jovem, mas lembro-me que as trovoadas há 10 anos atrás não tem nada a ver com as de hoje... as antigas duravam horas a fio sempre a bombar, ao contrário das de hoje em que aparece uma nuvem, troveja e chove durante cinco minutos e depois vem logo o sol...
> Recordo-me do dia 28 de Maio de 2011, em que assisti a maior trovoada que já tinha visto... começou ao início da tarde e só terminou ao início da noite, quase 6 horas sempre a bombar! Chegou a haver relatos de que tinha caído 41 mm nesse dia
> Agora hoje em dia isso já não acontece... As trovoadas de cut-off que se formam no interior durante a primavera/verão já não nos visitam com grande regularidade... as dos pós-frontais de NW de vez em quando lá traz um ou dois trovõezitos e acaba logo... agora estas cut-off "marítimas" que estamos a assitir neste momento e que surgem no outono é que ainda conseguem trazer algumas de jeito, mas também já não são com a mesma intensidade e no caso deste e dos últimos anos têm sido pouco frequentes


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2018 às 19:32)

Por acaso acho que essa da "memoria selectiva" é uma boa bengala que é referida muitas vezes neste forum, mas com a qual eu não concordo nada...vcs preferem pegar nos nossas experiências e atribuir-lhe uma certa efabulação, mas o que é certo é que o nosso "registo selectivo" e parcial é tão credível quanto o facto de vcs querem atribuir pouca significado ao conjunto de relatos e de situações vividas por um numero de pessoas, e mts vezes todos num determinado sentido. para vcs é tipo uma espécie de crendice. Só porque nao existem números a corroborar estes relatos, não quer dizer que eles nao estejam correctos. Talvez apenas os dados não estejam a ser bem interpretados! Sou um leigo de todo o tamanho, mas interesso-me desde miúdo e tenha a certeza que existe um numero muito inferior de trovoadas no litoral Oeste, o numero deve ser bastante inferior nos últimos 20 anos aos registo médios.  



rozzo disse:


> A variabilidade inter-anual e inter-sazonal de trovoadas em Portugal é muito grande.
> Ou seja, quero com isto dizer, não podemos tirar grandes conclusões dessa forma, porque não é como um país tropical, onde "quase todos os dias" há trovoadas, e se pode facilmente detectar uma "anormalidade" na sua ausência.
> 
> Para mim, é desde o início claro, que não faz sentido dizer algo como "em Lisboa havia sempre trovoadas em Setembro antes". Ou qualquer outra região. A frequência de trovoadas em Portugal, por comparação com outras regiões, é tão baixa, que é por natureza muito variável de ano para ano, de acordo com o padrão dominante.
> ...


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

Nestes últimos anos tenho tentado registar todos os dias de trovoada que ocorrem aqui. É bem provável que me tenham escapado alguns, no entanto, já dá para ter uma ideia.







O valor médio anual é de 13 dias, com um máximo em 2010/2011 e um mínimo no ano climático seguinte.


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Por acaso acho que essa da "memoria selectiva" é uma boa bengala que é referida muitas vezes neste forum, mas com a qual eu não concordo nada...vcs preferem pegar nos nossas experiências e atribuir-lhe uma certa efabulação, mas o que é certo é que o nosso "registo selectivo" e parcial é tão credível quanto o facto de vcs querem atribuir pouca significado ao conjunto de relatos e de situações vividas por um numero de pessoas, e mts vezes todos num determinado sentido. para vcs é tipo uma espécie de crendice. Só porque nao existem números a corroborar estes relatos, não quer dizer que eles nao estejam correctos. Talvez apenas os dados não estejam a ser bem interpretados! Sou um leigo de todo o tamanho, mas interesso-me desde miúdo e tenha a certeza que existe um numero muito inferior de trovoadas no litoral Oeste, o numero deve ser bastante inferior nos últimos 20 anos aos registo médios.


Obviamente podemos ter opiniões distintas e não temos de chegar a "consenso". Mas curiosamente, confesso que a própria justificação que deste neste último post ilustra exactamente o que estou a chamar de "memória selectiva".


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2018 às 22:21)

bom, aquilo que se vê é a zona de Itália/Grécia/Bálcãs com vagas continuas de trovoadas, e aqui népia.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 22:26)

Não tenho registo da ocorrência de trovoadas por aqui nos últimos anos,  este ano foi até bastante atribulado tivemos logo em 15 de Julho que nos estragou as três praias fluviais,  em Agosto também foi bastante ativo,  foi uma dor de cabeça por causa das praias fluviais que entretanto foram arranjadas, sempre que havia trovoada era  ver se as células vinham nesta direcção para abrir as comportas das praias fluviais, foi terrível,  embora adore ver trovoada. 
Há uns anos,  em 88 houve por aqui uma trovoada que arrasou tudo foi de tal ordem que a água da ribeira levou 2 pontes, depois disso este local em particular tem sido objecto de estudo pela universidade de Coimbra. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

Marco pires disse:


> bom, aquilo que se vê é a zona de Itália/Grécia/Bálcãs com vagas continuas de trovoadas, e aqui népia.


Mas isso não tem nada de invulgar ou anormal, sempre foi e sempre será assim.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Para quem quiser dar uma vista de olhos da autoria do professor  Luciano Lourenço, da universidade de Coimbra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Durante uma hora mais de 560 mil metros cúbicos de água. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Nov 2018 às 23:43)

Para a semana já vem o nosso inimigo e já sabemos que quando ele vem neste altura é para ficar por tempo indeterminado


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2018 às 12:17)

Dan disse:


> Nestes últimos anos tenho tentado registar todos os dias de trovoada que ocorrem aqui. É bem provável que me tenham escapado alguns, no entanto, já dá para ter uma ideia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante registo Dan! 

As trovoadas são praticamente inexistentes no Inverno em Bragança (ao contrário do Litoral). Lembro-me bem de quando vivia aí só me lembro de ter havido dois dias com trovoada em Fevereiro, e não me recordo de nenhuma em Março, isto nos 7 anos que vivi aí (2007/2014).

No entanto tinha a ideia empírica de ter havido mais de 13 dias de trovoada por ano, mas lá está deve ser a minha memória selectiva a falar mais alto.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2018 às 13:20)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente podemos ter opiniões distintas e não temos de chegar a "consenso". Mas curiosamente, confesso que a própria justificação que deste neste último post ilustra exactamente o que estou a chamar de "memória selectiva".


pois, continuas a usar da mesma bengala..exactamente o mesmo argumento,  Desvalorizar o que é a percepção anual mais leiga, e remeter tudo para a "memoria selectiva"...enfim, mais do mesmo


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2018 às 13:28)

Infelizmente é o que começa a aparecer nos modelos, pelo menos que venha com frio para as fruteiras fazerem a sua dormência normal de inverno sem as qual temos depois resultados estranhos ou menos bons na produção. 



RedeMeteo disse:


> Para a semana já vem o nosso inimigo e já sabemos que quando ele vem neste altura é para ficar por tempo indeterminado


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

Existem alguns indícios de que a precipitação tem caído pelo menos no Sul da Península Ibérica e no Norte do Magrebe desde o início do século XX, mas em contrapartida não se nota essa tendência no Mediterrâneo Oriental. Não sei até que ponto isto afecta a frequência de eventos de trovoada.

Vi há alguns anos um estudo antigo sobre as trovoadas no Sul do país, penso que a região de Alcoutim ou de Mértola tinham em média cerca de 10 dias com trovoada por ano, ora tem havido anos em que nem vê-las... estas trovoadas ocorriam normalmente no início ou final do Verão, e alguma depressão pelo meio a sudoeste de Sagres ou no golfo de Cádis.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2018 às 17:17)

O interior do Baixo Alentejo, é quem tem, em média, maior número de dias de trovoada, salvo erro cerca de 20 dias, mas isto são médias, que têm uma grande variabilidade de ano para ano, tal como a precipitação.
Apenas uma mera curiosidade, contabilizei aqui este ano até agora 16 dias de trovoada.


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

A serra Morena em estações de transição é um viveiro de trovoadas. Muitas acabam por afectar o sudeste alentejano e o nordeste algarvio


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

Quem é do sotavento algarvio sabe que as «torres de trovoada» são comuns ao final da tarde a Nordeste, nos meses de Maio, Junho, Setembro ou Outubro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Nov 2018 às 20:13)

Bom este mês por aqui segue ainda vem abaixo da média. Creio q com 50 mm e no resto do país já acima da média.
O resto do Inverno logo se vê...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2018 às 23:21)

A ribeira de Quarteira na ponte do Barão (estrada Boliqueime-Albufeira) parece uma auto-estrada de cascalho... Dá para ir lá fazer uns peões Comprova a minha teoria que não tem chovido assim tanto no Algarve central ou pelo menos ainda falta "aquela" chuvada e o que tem chovido (a conta gotas ) vai sendo absorvido pelo Aquífero Querença-Silves.

Vejo com alguma apreensão os próximos tempos e em especial o mês de Dezembro que parece querer entrar seco...É preciso ter calma e não esperar grande coisa


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

trovoadas disse:


> A ribeira de Quarteira na ponte do Barão (estrada Boliqueime-Albufeira) parece uma auto-estrada de cascalho... Dá para ir lá fazer uns peões Comprova a minha teoria que não tem chovido assim tanto no Algarve central ou pelo menos ainda falta "aquela" chuvada e o que tem chovido (a conta gotas ) vai sendo absorvido pelo Aquífero Querença-Silves.
> 
> Vejo com alguma apreensão os próximos tempos e em especial o mês de Dezembro que parece querer entrar seco...É preciso ter calma e não esperar grande coisa



Falta cair 50 mm num dia, que ainda não aconteceu neste Outono. Entramos no Inverno e Dezembro parece que quer seguir as pisadas dos outros e ser mais um Dezembro seco, a previsão médio prazo do IPMA assim comprova, com praticamente todas as semanas abaixo da média até ao Natal (*é esta a tendência neste momento, pode mudar*) Se, assim for, o Inverno cada vez é mais seco, Dezembro nos últimos 10 anos tem praticamente metade da média em Faro, que venha Março para voltar a animação. 

Já seria expectável vir aí a monotonia depois de um Outono particularmente intenso no Mediterrãneo era mais que óbvio, só o Algarve e a Andaluzia Ocidental é que não tiveram nenhuma enxurrada, nem uma cut-off caiu a SW de Sagres, é uma pobreza.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2018 às 17:27)

O Dia de mais chuva até ao momento por aqui rendeu apenas 20 mm... Ribeiros a correr nada vi ... Pelo que me parece q as barragens aqui da zona continuem no mesmo volume de final de Outubro embora possa ter aumentado um pouco. 
Dezembro parece ir de acordo com os últimos anos... Ou seja bem sequinho...


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2018 às 17:43)

A Andaluzia Ocidental está na média ou acima da média, Sevilha, por exemplo, já deve ter perto de 50% do acumulado médio anual feito. 

O Algarve Central está claramente com azar e as próximas semanas não vão ajudar muito. O sotavento, pelo menos a leste de Tavira, está acima da média, excepto o nordeste algarvio.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (25 Nov 2018 às 08:29)

Ainda em relação a trovoada. Nasci em Évora e por lá vivi até aos 25 anos. Tenho memória de trovoadas imensas, em que de noite ficávamos sem luz e os estrondos eram assustadores, durando horas.

Depois fim viver para Almada, a claro que a percepção que tenho é que as trovoadas aqui são em muito menor quantidade e duração. Não se compara. Mesmo quando volto ao Alentejo em alturas de trovoada, sei que há muito mais dias aqui com trovoada do que na margem sul.


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2018 às 15:40)

Eu se soubesse o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos 3 dias, já ficaria todo satisfeito.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Ainda em relação a trovoada. Nasci em Évora e por lá vivi até aos 25 anos. Tenho memória de trovoadas imensas, em que de noite ficávamos sem luz e os estrondos eram assustadores, durando horas.
> 
> Depois fim viver para Almada, a claro que a percepção que tenho é que as trovoadas aqui são em muito menor quantidade e duração. Não se compara. Mesmo quando volto ao Alentejo em alturas de trovoada, sei que há muito mais dias aqui com trovoada do que na margem sul.




Finalmente alguém com um comentário coerente acerca de um tema tão badalado nos últimos tempos! Mais importante do que se agora faz mais trovoada que antigamente ou não, ou por exemplo se chove mais ou menos, tal como se faz mais ou menos calor do que os antigos diziam, e deixando as médias na gaveta , seria bem mais importante se tentar conhecer e perceber melhor o clima do sítio de onde se vive, e depois então tentar perceber se essas conclusões fazem assim tão sentido quanto isso


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Comparar com as previsões para Nov  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-inverno-2018-2019.9784/pagina-2#post-698832


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2018 às 18:33)

Pois aqui a sul é onde se tem maior ideia da variabilidade climática ..  E a percepção desta década somente pode ser uma a sul... Outonos na média e invernos quase sempre secos a muito secos.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2018 às 18:48)

Por se estes mapas podem ser úteis:

- Dias de trovoada AEMET (faltam 3 mapas. Quando os tiver, colocarei)

Janeiro





Fevereiro





Junho





Julho





Agosto





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





Dezembro





O máximo ibérico está localizado nas províncias de *Huesca*, *Lérida*, *Gerona *e* norte de Barcelona*, com entre 45 e 50 dias de trovoada por ano (quase todas no período maio-setembro). Esta área ibérica é também um dos máximos europeus, juntamente com algumas áreas da zona sul alpina.


- Descargas eléctricas (faltam 8 mapas)


Julho





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





O máximo ibérico é em *Teruel*, também um dos máximos europeus:






Mapa de Anderson e Klugmann corrigido com os dados de AEMET







P.S.1: Dados de dias de trovoada para o verão de 2018 (junho, julho e agosto)






P.S.2: Onde eu moro (sudeste de Menorca) a média normal 1981-2010 de dias de trovoada é de 30. No centro da ilha esse valor é ultrapassado. Este ano ter contado 34 até agora na minha casa.


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2018 às 06:39)

Bom dia,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2018 às 22:25)

A previsão mensal do Accuweather fala de muita chuva lá para 10/11 de dezembro. Podem confirmar se isso é verdade?


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Nov 2018 às 22:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A previsão mensal do Accuweather fala de muita chuva lá para 10/11 de dezembro. Podem confirmar se isso é verdade?


O Bestweather também fala da forte possibilidade de voltarmos a ter um padrão chuvoso a partir de dia11.
Mas ainda não há certezas de nada temos que ir acompanhando as saídas dos modelos.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Dez 2018 às 18:46)

bom, e parece que vamos ter uma semana seca


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:55)

rozzo disse:


> Mas isso não tem nada de invulgar ou anormal, sempre foi e sempre será assim.


Se calhar no tempo em que o deserto do Saara era uma floresta tropical caía por cá mais qualquer coisita...  Ou não!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2018 às 23:28)

Temos um tópico de aquecimento global para estas questões, não pertence aqui, e por favor mantenham a conversa política num mínimo.

Edit: A discussão continuou um pouco após este aviso, portanto os restantes posts foram eliminados para não descarrilar o tópico ainda mais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia 
Estive examinando algumas das barragens aqui no Algarve no snirh e a da monte da rocha é os níveis das barragens estão literalmente na mesma face a final de outubro


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 10:18)

Portanto .. Agora veremos como se comportam a partir de agora....


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2018 às 11:00)

Voltando à meteorologia...

Previsão (IFS 00z, dia 2) vs Realidade  9:00h UTC






Maravilha


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 11:14)

Esse Joe bastardi é o tal dos invernos mais frios dos últimos 100 anos. Se continuar desta forma se viver 100 anos certamente um dia irá acertar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Dez 2018 às 13:27)

Tonton disse:


> E, de repente, da chuva para 12-14, passa-se a vaga de frio!
> Os modelos, a esta distância, já se sabe...


Tá visto que o AA vem cá passar o Natal 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2018 às 16:40)

Hawk disse:


> Na Madeira, vamos por Dezembro adentro com temperaturas máximas de Primavera na Costa Sul. Podem chegar aos 26ºC...


É impressionante, temperaturas de Primavera em Dezembro... as árvores aí devem andar completamente confusas...


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2018 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressionante, temperaturas de Primavera em Dezembro... as árvores aí devem andar completamente confusas...



Não percebo muito "da poda" mas um dia ou outro com temperaturas acima de 25ºC da Madeira, em Dezembro, não são assim tão inusuais pelo que as árvores em ambiente urbano parecem-me iguais. Uma "vaga de calor de Inverno" já não seja tão frequente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2018 às 17:45)

Hawk disse:


> Não percebo muito "da poda" mas um dia ou outro com temperaturas acima de 25ºC da Madeira, em Dezembro, não são assim tão inusuais pelo que as árvores em ambiente urbano parecem-me iguais. Uma "vaga de calor de Inverno" já não seja tão frequente.


Depende da espécie, mas começam com rebentos novos, floração extemporânea e crescimento quando deviam estar em dormência... muitas vezes não costumam precisar de muito tempo com temperaturas anómalas. Por exemplo as minhas pitangueiras continuam com crescimento de novas folhas, quando naturalmente já deviam estar em dormência e a perder as folhas.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Dez 2018 às 21:33)

eu fui à Madeira em fevereiro e estavam 25º no Funchal, nas partes altas estavam 12º
por isso não me parece tão fora do comum, convém não esquecer que o clima da Madeira é puramente mediterrâneo (Koppen _Csa_/_Csb), _com forte influencia da corrente das Canárias.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2018 às 08:54)

Com valores médios de 16ºC ou 17ºC para os meses mais frios, já não deve haver período de dormência na maior parte das espécies vegetais. Claro que as espécies exóticas, originárias de regiões mais frias, podem sentir alguma “confusão”.


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2018 às 10:11)

Marco pires disse:


> eu fui à Madeira em fevereiro e estavam 25º no Funchal, nas partes altas estavam 12º
> por isso não me parece tão fora do comum, convém não esquecer que o clima da Madeira é puramente mediterrâneo (Koppen _Csa_/_Csb), _com forte influencia da corrente das Canárias.



Clima puramente Mediterrâneo na Madeira?
Na minha opinião. quanto muito a tender já para o subtropical nas zonas baixas mais quentes.
Nas zonas altas, aparentemente torna-se temperado húmido (não sei é se é de apenas uma variedade).
Em Porto Santo já é Subárido, e nas Ilhas Selvagens é ainda mais árido.

Quanto à Corrente das Canárias, não me pronuncio, porque não sei (teria que pesquisar).
Mas a temperatura da água do mar, na Ilha da Madeira, pelo menos sei que não é baixa.


----------



## Art-J (4 Dez 2018 às 11:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Depende da espécie, mas começam com rebentos novos, floração extemporânea e crescimento quando deviam estar em dormência... muitas vezes não costumam precisar de muito tempo com temperaturas anómalas. Por exemplo as minhas pitangueiras continuam com crescimento de novas folhas, quando naturalmente já deviam estar em dormência e a perder as folhas.



As plantas não ficam confusas porque a vegetação endémica da Madeira (o mesmo se passa nos Açores) não é de folha caduca (está sempre verde). E  maior parte das plantas introduzidas nos jardins e espaços públicos são de origem tropical e subtropical. Na agricultura idem.

A pitangueira por exemplo, é da mata Atlântica brasileira, logo ela não é suposto perder a folha. Isso só acontece quando é plantada em climas frios.







Mesmo nesta altura do ano mais fria há sempre semanas em que as máximas andam pelos 25.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 11:36)

Art-J disse:


> As plantas não ficam confusas porque a vegetação endémica da Madeira (o mesmo se passa nos Açores) não é de folha caduca (está sempre verde). E  maior parte das plantas introduzidas nos jardins e espaços públicos são de origem tropical e subtropical. Na agricultura idem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, aqui ficam bem confusas!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2018 às 12:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ok, aqui ficam bem confusas!


No continente, é normal pois as espécies de árvores existentes também são diferentes e o próprio clima não é suposto ter temperaturas primaveris nesta altura. Pode aparecer 1 ou 2 dias mas uma semana inteira como vai ser marcada esta,  por exemplo, não é normal mas já se vem tornando o normal de dezembro nos últimos anos e por vezes não se fica só por uma semana...
A minha zona tem temperaturas frias durante a noite mesmo com temperaturas amenas durante o dia, o que impede as árvores de "acordar". Já em zonas que mesmo durante a noite as temperaturas não descem tanto, como é caso de Portalegre, as árvores já podem começar a florir com estas temperaturas próximas dos 20°C. Lembro-me de ter acontecido algo do género recentemente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 12:10)

joralentejano disse:


> No continente, é normal pois as espécies de árvores existentes também são diferentes e o próprio clima não é suposto ter temperaturas primaveris nesta altura. Pode aparecer 1 ou 2 dias mas uma semana inteira como vai ser marcada esta,  por exemplo, não é normal mas já se vem tornando o normal de dezembro nos últimos anos e por vezes não se fica só por uma semana...
> A minha zona tem temperaturas frias durante a noite mesmo com temperaturas amenas durante o dia, o que impede as árvores de "acordar". Já em zonas que mesmo durante a noite as temperaturas não descem tanto, como é caso de Portalegre, as árvores já podem começar a florir com estas temperaturas próximas dos 20°C. Lembro-me de ter acontecido algo do género recentemente.


Pois eu aqui não me lembro de ano nenhum sem geadas já em Dezembro. As minhas fruteiras tropicais estão felizes, sem ó mínimo problema até agora...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Dez 2018 às 13:45)

joralentejano disse:


> A minha zona tem temperaturas frias durante a noite mesmo com temperaturas amenas durante o dia, o que impede as árvores de "acordar". Já em zonas que mesmo durante a noite as temperaturas não descem tanto, como é caso de Portalegre, as árvores já podem começar a florir com estas temperaturas próximas dos 20°C. Lembro-me de ter acontecido algo do género recentemente.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu aqui não me lembro de ano nenhum sem geadas já em Dezembro. As minhas fruteiras tropicais estão felizes, sem ó mínimo problema até agora...



Pois, concordo plenamente com as suas palavras e que os "normais" são cada vez anormais, no que toca às manhãs frias e cheias de geada que caracterizavam esta época do ano (Novembro e Dezembro) em tempos idos.
Creio que irão concordar com a minha constatação: o atraso que se tem verificado nas últimas décadas relativamente ao início das chuvas de Outono, as quais aconteciam normalmente pela época do dia de S. Mateus (21 de Setembro), origem do provérbio "Águas verdadeiras, por S. Mateus as primeiras", para alturas de meados de Outubro, têm mudado o ciclo habitual dos primeiros frios para datas próximas do final do Outono. Aposto que a larga maioria dos participantes no fórum, que vivam fora dos grandes centros urbanos, irão chegar à mesma conclusão.
Todavia não podemos esquecer uma coisa: a realidade climática é, pura e simplesmente, de extremos, sejam eles de calor, de precipitação, de seca ou de frio. Não será de estranhar que, dentro de dias, estejamos a falar nalgum episódio extremo de frio (é verdade, cada vez mais raros) para termos os "Trumps Tugas" a discordar do Aquecimento Global e o comércio a vender aquecedores e roupa de Inverno como se não houvesse amanhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 14:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois, concordo plenamente com as suas palavras e que os "normais" são cada vez anormais, no que toca às manhãs frias e cheias de geada que caracterizavam esta época do ano (Novembro e Dezembro) em tempos idos.
> Creio que irão concordar com a minha constatação: o atraso que se tem verificado nas últimas décadas relativamente ao início das chuvas de Outono, as quais aconteciam normalmente pela época do dia de S. Mateus (21 de Setembro), origem do provérbio "Águas verdadeiras, por S. Mateus as primeiras", para alturas de meados de Outubro, têm mudado o ciclo habitual dos primeiros frios para datas próximas do final do Outono. Aposto que a larga maioria dos participantes no fórum, que vivam fora dos grandes centros urbanos, irão chegar à mesma conclusão.
> Todavia não podemos esquecer uma coisa: a realidade climática é, pura e simplesmente, de extremos, sejam eles de calor, de precipitação, de seca ou de frio. Não será de estranhar que, dentro de dias, estejamos a falar nalgum episódio extremo de frio (é verdade, cada vez mais raros) para termos os "Trumps Tugas" a discordar do Aquecimento Global e o comércio a vender aquecedores e roupa de Inverno como se não houvesse amanhã.


Pois, mas os extremos são naturais. Se existem mais extremos de calor é natural que existam extremos de frio, o que não quer dizer que os de calor não sejam os mais frequentes. Ainda me lembro bem dos -6,5C que tivemos na zona de Leiria a Alcobaça à dois anos... todos os abacateiros daqui morreram numa noite, mesmo os adultos. Alguma vez imaginava ser possível, nunca!


----------



## srr (4 Dez 2018 às 15:05)

Um sismo , sentido pelos lados de Benevente ?

Alguem sentiu ? ou foi "ilusão" ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 15:11)

srr disse:


> Um sismo , sentido pelos lados de Benevente ?
> 
> Alguem sentiu ? ou foi "ilusão" ?


A que horas? Houve um de M3.0 ás 14h57 mas foi longe, no sul de Espanha perto de Ronda...


----------



## srr (4 Dez 2018 às 15:21)

+/- 15H ...tera sido desse


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 15:25)

srr disse:


> +/- 15H ...tera sido desse


Eu não sentia de certeza! Nem quando são perto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2018 às 23:45)

http://www.diariodehuelva.es/2018/1...05u-_SyFkIfSgDRbScH43u_Y4dqM6iNdbWEdh6zdNjn7Q

Epá, os espanhóis tiveram medo do D. Sebastião.  Ligarem para o 112, por causa do nevoeiro, ai jasus.  

O fenómeno é raro, mas não é preciso tanto. Aqui, só faz quando o rei faz anos, mas é algo incomum e conduzir com ele então ainda é pior.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2018 às 00:32)

srr disse:


> Um sismo , sentido pelos lados de Benevente ?
> 
> Alguem sentiu ? ou foi "ilusão" ?



A força aérea está a fazer exercícios com fogo real na carreira de tiro de Alcochete, pode muito bem ter sido isto:


Já vivi em Santo Estêvão, que fica bem próximo da área destes "bombardeamentos" posso dizer que por vezes assustam a potencia das explosões, fazem vibrar as janelas, como se fossem um pequenos sismos.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Dez 2018 às 00:55)

nem por isso, e muito menos ser confundido com um sismo.
eu estive do outro lado da estrada bastante tempo no DGMG à altura como era chamado, e via inclusive das torres de controle treino com fogo real.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia
Possível mudança de padrão a partir do dia 11 ou 12 Dezembro. Para já ainda bastante incerto. A causa uma possível Scandy. 
Os ensembles pelo menos a sul ainda estão muito pouco favoráveis. 
Em termos sazonais alguns especialistas e modelos sugerem uma não negativa para o final deste mês. É mais tarde fortalecida com um anticiclone na Gronelândia e Islândia com seu pico em Fevereiro. 
Isso tem maior suporte nos modelos sazonais do metoffice e ecm.


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2018 às 10:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Possível mudança de padrão a partir do dia 11 ou 12 Dezembro. Para já ainda bastante incerto. A causa uma possível Scandy.
> Os ensembles pelo menos a sul ainda estão muito pouco favoráveis.
> Em termos sazonais alguns especialistas e modelos sugerem uma não negativa para o final deste mês. É mais tarde fortalecida com um anticiclone na Gronelândia e Islândia com seu pico em Fevereiro.
> Isso tem maior suporte nos modelos sazonais do metoffice e ecm.



E alguma previsão/projeção para Março e Abril, já há?


----------



## Marco pires (5 Dez 2018 às 15:33)

O IPMA nas previsões automáticas já dá o regresso da chuva a partir de dia 11/12.

Vamos ver, ainda falta muito.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2018 às 21:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.diariodehuelva.es/2018/1...05u-_SyFkIfSgDRbScH43u_Y4dqM6iNdbWEdh6zdNjn7Q
> 
> Epá, os espanhóis tiveram medo do D. Sebastião.  Ligarem para o 112, por causa do nevoeiro, ai jasus.
> 
> O fenómeno é raro, mas não é preciso tanto. Aqui, só faz quando o rei faz anos, mas é algo incomum e conduzir com ele então ainda é pior.


De facto... se calhar foi só um caso de iliteracia meteorológica aguda


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2018 às 23:44)

E a Madeira chegou à sua temperatura máxima record: 26ºC em pleno Dezembro é obra, e ainda ha quem nao acredite nas alterações climáticas...enfim, cada vez estas coisas são mais frequentes


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 07:02)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA nas previsões automáticas já dá o regresso da chuva a partir de dia 11/12.
> 
> Vamos ver, ainda falta muito.


Já começou a cortar precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2018 às 21:10)

Frio, por onde andas? as árvores começam agora a ficarem com as folhas amarelas, mas enquanto não cair a geada, devem de permnecer nesta corda-bamba.
Ou seja na maioria do país, a não ser em locais habituais, ainda estamos a zeros no que diz respeito a horas de frio.
Os mirtilos e macieiras são das árvores mais exigentes em horas de frio.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2018 às 14:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Frio, por onde andas? as árvores começam agora a ficarem com as folhas amarelas, mas enquanto não cair a geada, devem de permnecer nesta corda-bamba.
> Ou seja na maioria do país, a não ser em locais habituais, ainda estamos a zeros no que diz respeito a horas de frio.
> Os mirtilos e macieiras são das árvores mais exigentes em horas de frio.



Normalmente, se não temos frio, temos chuva, mas estes primeiros dias de dezembro, nem uma coisa, nem outra. Por aqui, neste mês, o primeiro dia com algum gelo matinal foi mesmo hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2018 às 14:31)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente, se não temos frio, temos chuva, mas estes primeiros dias de dezembro, nem uma coisa, nem outra. Por aqui, neste mês, o primeiro dia com algum gelo matinal foi mesmo hoje.



Aqui tenho tido algumas mínimas frescas, na ordem dos 4 a 5ºC, ainda não vi geada nenhuma, nem fraca mesmo, vamos lá ver o que poderá vir agora para a frente.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2018 às 16:43)

Tivemos algumas manhãs de geada em outubro e novembro, sempre fracas. 3 ou 4 dias com valores inferiores a zero, mas nada ainda muito intenso. A mínima mais baixa da temporada é de -1,2ºC, no dia 29 de novembro (estação do IPMA).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2018 às 17:25)

Por falar em frio, vamos ver se nos entendemos.
Eu vivo numa zona que é mesmo fria. Tanto Corroios como a Charneca são sítios na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa onde mínimas de 0 a 3ºC são frequentes nesta altura do ano, às vezes ocorrem mínimas de -1 ou -0,5, mas é raro.
A geada também é algo muito frequente aqui pela zona, tanto que me lembro de ver em quase todos os dias a erva toda cheia de água congelada.

Vejamos agora as médias mínimas: Novembro teve a mínima absoluta de 3,8ºC a 29 de novembro, mas isso foi sinceramente durante 30 minutos, porque entretanto veio o nevoeiro e a temperatura aumentou logo para 8ºC. A média mínima foi à volta de 8 a 9 graus, o que corresponde ao normal. 
Nestes primeiros 9 dias de dezembro, a média tem sido de 7,6 graus, o que corresponde também ao normal. 
E atenção que estas mínimas são pouquíssimo relevantes, pois 30 minutos depois vem o nevoeiro e a temperatura aumenta logo uns 4 a 5 graus. 

É claro que isto não é Trás-os-Montes, mas podemos dizer que "horas de frio" até agora não tive nenhuma, tive sim "minutos de frio" (48 minutos no total),o que é curioso, mesmo com um anticiclone por cima de nós.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Dez 2018 às 00:05)

A saída das 18 do gfs pirou. O que vale é que a distância é gigantesca e na próxima run desaparece tudo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Dez 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia... Aparentemente os modelos retiraram alguma da chuva que estava prevista para o norte... E a sul já pouco se espera para este mês !


----------



## belem (10 Dez 2018 às 11:13)

E há uns tempos atrás, nem sequer chuva estava prevista para os próximos dias... Enfim...


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 11:48)

belem disse:


> E há uns tempos atrás, nem sequer chuva estava prevista para os próximos dias... Enfim...


A malta é muito stressada  há dias, as previsões da estação eram de pouca chuva, agora até melhorou, como podia ter piorado... As previsões estão sempre a mudar, por isso é que são previsões 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Dez 2018 às 12:22)

belem disse:


> E há uns tempos atrás, nem sequer chuva estava prevista para os próximos dias... Enfim...





remember disse:


> A malta é muito stressada  há dias, as previsões da estação eram de pouca chuva, agora até melhorou, como podia ter piorado... As previsões estão sempre a mudar, por isso é que são previsões
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



O pessoal mais novo não está habituado à "Equinociedade" e à "Solsticiedade" dos modelos de previsão a médio e longo prazo


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2018 às 13:05)

belem disse:


> E há uns tempos atrás, nem sequer chuva estava prevista para os próximos dias... Enfim...



Se continuar mais um tempinho, vais assistir às profecias do apocalipse do deserto e outras mais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Dez 2018 às 00:00)

O ecm continua a apostar num bloqueio zonal a norte para os próximos meses .
Isto segundo as últimas previsoes


----------



## Cesar (11 Dez 2018 às 11:28)

Entao vamos ter de tudo no Inverno, como à moda antiga.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Dez 2018 às 14:30)

E o ukmo também indica o mesmo !
Bloqueio zonal com as depressões a virem para sul. 
O cfs indica o contrário . .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Dez 2018 às 17:26)

Parece que segundo estes modelos a mudança de padrão ocorreria em meados de Janeiro .. com Janeiro muito chuvoso a norte e abaixo da média a sul.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Dez 2018 às 23:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que segundo estes modelos a mudança de padrão ocorreria em meados de Janeiro .. com Janeiro muito chuvoso a norte e abaixo da média a sul.


Isso é um tiro no escuro! O que para já parece certo é o Dezembro seco em par com os últimos anos. Os próximos dias serão de alguns aguaceiros que serão quase irrelevantes a sul. Depois poderá vir o AA outra vez. Até me admirava se tivesse o Natal e fim de ano com chuva...


----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2018 às 18:26)

Amanhã será formada aqui (Ilhas Baleares) a sexta depressão de grande impacto batizada nesta temporada pelo conjunto IPMA-AEMET-MétéoFrance. Será chamada Flora, nome atribuído pela AEMET, e afectará principalmente as Ilhas Baleares i a leste e sudeste da Península Ibérica:






















Mais detalhe (Menorca não sai )


----------



## Tonton (12 Dez 2018 às 23:22)

*Depressão FLORA*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2018-12-12 12:50 e 2018-12-14 12:50
Depressão FLORA
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, foi atribuído pela AEMET, o nome FLORA a uma depressão em fase de cavamento, centrada às 1500UTC do dia 13 no sul de Espanha em 40N 00E.Esta depressão não terá influência em Portugal Continental nem será sentida nas zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional.
Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Qua, 12 Dez 2018 12:50:36


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:38)

Não sei onde postar...


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2018 às 18:54)

Boa tarde,

Evolução do dia:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o9knugx2jrrzvz1/2018-12-14_19-42-52.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2018 às 17:34)

*China’s Green Great Wall is on the front line of its fight against desertification, but is it sustainable?*

Um caso mais próximo:

*Morocco sets off on 10 year plan to hold back the desert*


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Dez 2018 às 19:15)

mais um natal seco


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2018 às 21:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mais um natal seco



Ainda bem ....pois o natal e Ano Novo queremos é bom tempo para passear. 
A chuva logo virá mas se não vier tb não faz mal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2018 às 21:27)

O Inverno este ano poderá ser particularmente rigoroso e concentrado num curto espaço de tempo.
Senão logo vem na Primavera .. Não há stress


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2018 às 22:24)

No ano passado por aqui choveu, mas veremos o que nos reserva no inicio Janeiro, vai acontecer um aquecimento abrupto na estratosfera nos próximos dias...


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Dez 2018 às 22:50)

natal com sol nao tem piada nenhuma


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2018 às 22:54)

Tem pois, assim dá para ir ao madeiro...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Dez 2018 às 23:03)

No Natal devia haver, obrigatoriamente, neve. 
"I'm dreaming of a white Christmas..."


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2018 às 00:38)

Norther disse:


> No ano passado por aqui choveu, mas veremos o que nos reserva no inicio Janeiro, vai acontecer um aquecimento abrupto na estratosfera nos próximos dias...


E isso, se não estou em erro, foi exatamente o que aconteceu em fevereiro/março do ano hidrológico passado. Veremos no que dá.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2018 às 12:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


quais os efeitos disso?
só vejo AAAAA até 3 de janeiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 12:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quais os efeitos disso?
> só vejo AAAAA até 3 de janeiro


Pois parece ser isso mesmo. Essa alta pressão brutal sobre a Escócia a estender-se até cá.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2018 às 12:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quais os efeitos disso?
> só vejo AAAAA até 3 de janeiro



Pois eu vejo ali uma profunda depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana, ao qual deverá estar associado um sistema frontal que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental entre segunda e terça-feia, dando origem a tempo instável com chuva.

*Será que estaremos a ver a mesma coisa?*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 12:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois eu vejo ali uma profunda depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana, ao qual deverá estar associado um sistema frontal que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental entre segunda e terça-feia, dando origem a tempo instável com chuva.
> 
> *Será que estaremos a ver a mesma coisa?*


Sim, deve chover dia 25. Eu referia-me a Janeiro aquando da referida alta pressão centrada na Escócia...


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2018 às 13:46)

Eu penso que os modelos vão começar a modelar a subida do anticiclone para latitudes mais a norte, devido ao aquecimento abrupto da estratosfera e a quebra do vórtice polar. Neste momento já mostram frio mais intenso nos Estados Unidos e Rússia até a Europa dos leste, mas ainda falta muito tempo para se tirar conclusões, é ir seguindo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2018 às 14:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois eu vejo ali uma profunda depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana, ao qual deverá estar associado um sistema frontal que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental entre segunda e terça-feia, dando origem a tempo instável com chuva.
> 
> *Será que estaremos a ver a mesma coisa?*


a depressão nem vai conseguir chegar ao território continental, as altas pressões nao deixam


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2018 às 14:49)

*Un ciclista español es encontrado en una carretera de Siberia a -50º C*

Os de Saragoça não tem medo de nada, nem ao maior pólo de frio do hemisfério norte   Foi na área de Susuman e Delyankir, esta última localidade é ainda mais fria que a famosa Ojmjakon:

















Seu site com todas as informações e vídeos: http://ciclochao.es/siberia-en-bicicleta/

Agora ele é uma celebridade na Rússia, o chamam "o espanhol das neves"


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2018 às 16:52)

Boas na carta meteorológica do ipma mostra o anticiclone a deslocar se para cima em direcção dos países do norte da Europa até as 114 horas, será que vai origem á chagada da primeira entrada fria?


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2018 às 17:24)

Mais um Natal seco e ameno e a passagem do ano deve seguir o mesmo caminho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Dez 2018 às 21:25)

Boa noite... 
Segundo os modelos o resto de Dezembro será seco e depois o início de Janeiro tb deverá ser.. 
Depois começa a surgir mesmo no final dos modelos .. Uma tentativa de formação anticiclone na zona da gronelandia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2018 às 23:07)

De acordo com a previsão mensal do Accuweather, a partir de dia 15/18 de janeiro serão várias semanas de chuva. Isso faz-me lembrar as mesmas previsões para março do ano hidrológico passado, quando previam 2 semanas de chuva com interrupções diárias a meio. Essas interrupções simplesmente desapareceram e na verdade foram praticamente 3 semanas de chuva contínua.

Aqui estão as previsões deles:





Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Dez 2018 às 23:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais um Natal seco e ameno e a passagem do ano deve seguir o mesmo caminho.


estamos condenamos a isto. natal após natal


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2018 às 23:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> natal com sol nao tem piada nenhuma





Gerofil disse:


> Pois eu vejo ali uma profunda depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana, ao qual deverá estar associado um sistema frontal que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental entre segunda e terça-feia, dando origem a tempo instável com chuva.
> 
> *Será que estaremos a ver a mesma coisa?*



Oh, não  Tenho que retirar o que disse... Afinal o Natal não terá mesmo chuva.

As desculpas desta vez ao @RedeMeteo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 00:15)

A passagem de ano também se deve fazer passar com predomínio das altas pressões... ausência de precipitação; talvez nevoeiros persistentes nos vales encaixados das regiões do interior.





Wetter3


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Dez 2018 às 00:31)

Este Outono foi uma grandessíssima seca se bem que, felizmente, sem seca.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Dez 2018 às 02:32)

Natal engraçado foi o de 2013. Aliás, todo o inverno 13/14 foi fantástico. O melhor a seguir aos enormes invernos de 2008/09 e 2009/10.


Aquela madrugada do dia 24 foi incrível, com a passagem do Dirk. Nunca mais me vou esquecer.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 11:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Natal engraçado foi o de 2013. Aliás, todo o inverno 13/14 foi fantástico. O melhor a seguir aos enormes invernos de 2008/09 e 2009/10. Aquela madrugada do dia 24 foi incrível, com a passagem do Dirk. Nunca mais me vou esquecer.










*Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para
Terça-feira, 24 de Dezembro de 2013_12h00
Fonte: MetOffice*

*Tempestade DIRK



*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 11:20)

Natal 2012


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2018 às 12:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Natal 2012


Bem me lembro dessa madrugada! Ainda no dia 24, lembro-me de olhar para a lua e ver um enorme halo que segundo a nossa gente mais velha, é sinal de chuva.  São teorias mas muitas vezes são mais certeiras que outras coisas, bem dito, bem certo. Apesar do grosso da trovoada ter passado a Sul, na zona de Elvas e Campo Maior, o festival era mais que muito e ainda choveu bastante. Saudades de um natal assim, animado. 
Tal como referido acima desde 2014 que tal não acontece, nesse ano também foi bem tempestuoso.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2018 às 15:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Natal engraçado foi o de 2013. Aliás, todo o inverno 13/14 foi fantástico. O melhor a seguir aos enormes invernos de 2008/09 e 2009/10.
> 
> 
> Aquela madrugada do dia 24 foi incrível, com a passagem do Dirk. Nunca mais me vou esquecer.



E depois no dia 25 com o pós-frontal tivemos trovoada às 8h e depois outra vez perto das 13h acompanhada de granizo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Dez 2018 às 16:41)

agora é só AA 
como é que o IPMA faz aquela previsão para o Natal?


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2018 às 17:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> agora é só AA
> como é que o IPMA faz aquela previsão para o Natal?


Porque se calhar os modelos estão mesmo a prever instabilidade. Já pensaste nesta hipótese?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 18:43)

guimeixen disse:


> E depois no dia 25 com o pós-frontal tivemos trovoada às 8h e depois outra vez perto das 13h acompanhada de granizo.



A quantidade de granizo que caiu nessa madrugada de Natal no Alandroal foi impressionante... ficou tudo coberto de gelo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 19:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> agora é só AA
> como é que o IPMA faz aquela previsão para o Natal?



Entrada de ar muito frio em altitude, favorecendo movimentos verticais na troposfera e consequente condensação a média ou grande altitude (cirros, altostratus) que emaranham o céu e eventualmente poderão deixar alguma precipitação fraca.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Dez 2018 às 21:59)

Está a parecer que não sairemos deste marasmo tão cedo ... Alguma alteração creio que somente para finais de Janeiro


----------



## Marco pires (22 Dez 2018 às 13:55)

Nuvens altas e mais nuvens altas e não saímos disto.
Já estava a achar sorte a mais termos tanta chuva, tinha que dar nisto


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2018 às 13:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Está a parecer que não sairemos deste marasmo tão cedo ... Alguma alteração creio que somente para finais de Janeiro


Descansa que Março resolve...


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2018 às 14:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Descansa que Março resolve...



Talvez antes Abril ou Maio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2018 às 17:52)

Não sei onde postar mas este video é incrível!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2018 às 18:02)

Ou mesmo Novembro de 2019.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2018 às 00:40)

*Green thunderstorms: there have been many theories behind the mysterious glow*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2018 às 20:34)

Calma, amigos! O Accuweather antecipou a vinda da chuva para a 2a semana de janeiro (dia 10).


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2018 às 20:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Calma, amigos! O Accuweather antecipou a vinda da chuva para a 2a semana de janeiro (dia 10).


E para a próxima quinta também... pelo menos para aqui.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2018 às 01:19)

uma pergunta: alguém sabe qual a temperatura mínima absoluta alguma vez registrada em PT?

ouvi falar em algo como -22º na Torre, será?


----------



## dvieira (24 Dez 2018 às 10:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Calma, amigos! O Accuweather antecipou a vinda da chuva para a 2a semana de janeiro (dia 10).


E quando chegarmos a dia 10 já só prevê chuva para dia 20. O horizonte temporal é muito grande. O que eu vejo é anticiclone, anticiclone, anticiclone mais anticilone...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

Sim... Tem vindo a ser constantemente adiada a mudança de padrão e neste momento já parece garantido q até dia 10 Janeiro não deverá cair pinga de água.
Se o mês de Janeiro for seco duvido muito que seja Fevereiro a mudar .. Mas veremos pois por vezes as mudanças acontecem muito rapidamente.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2018 às 10:48)

Marco pires disse:


> uma pergunta: alguém sabe qual a temperatura mínima absoluta alguma vez registrada em PT?
> 
> ouvi falar em algo como -22º na Torre, será?



Em estações com um abrigo padrão, temos os valores -16ºC nas Penhas da Saúde e em Miranda do Douro, rede do IPMA. E o valor de -17,5ºC de Gostei, aqui bem perto, no dia 12 de fevereiro de 1983.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2018 às 15:30)

Então será plausível o valor de -22 na torre, quem me indicou esse valor foi um amigo da GNR da equipa de montanha da serra da estrela.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2018 às 15:51)

Era necessário saber em que condições foi registado.
Um sensor de temperatura sem proteção pode facilmente registar valores bem mais baixos que a temperatura do ar e essa diferença pode ser superior a 5ºC, em alguns casos. É quase como se estivesse a medir a temperatura da relva.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2018 às 16:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E para a próxima quinta também... pelo menos para aqui.


Pouco ou nada vai chover.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2018 às 17:19)

Até final do mês não se prevê uma alteração do padrão.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2018 às 18:35)

Chuva só deverá vir a partir do dia 10 janeiro, mesmo assim incerto !
...........
Feliz Natal a todos os amigos do fórum !
Abraços 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2018 às 19:40)

feliz natal amigo José, e também para todos os membros do fórum


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2018 às 19:44)

Marco pires disse:


> uma pergunta: alguém sabe qual a temperatura mínima absoluta alguma vez registrada em PT?
> 
> ouvi falar em algo como -22º na Torre, será?


Se for a temperatura registada em condições normais, o Dan já te respondeu,  agora se for esse valor relativo a windchil até é possível valores mais baixos. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2018 às 19:53)

Serra do Acor a cerca de 1000 mts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2018 às 21:04)

Bem os modelos estão mesmo "anti" depressivos... É desolador ver cursos de água Algarvios e do Baixo Alentejo praticamente secos e com previsões destas! Os campos estão verdejantes mas os níveis de água estão baixos. Esta semana estive na barragem de Monte da Rocha e para mim é uma barragem condenada! Feliz Natal a todos !


----------



## Harry Potter (24 Dez 2018 às 21:10)

Boa noite pessoal!

Antes de mais feliz Natal para todos!

Em segundo lugar, nem parece Natal, dia quente, aliás como tem sido hábito este Dezembro, e pelo que vejo é para continuar


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Dez 2018 às 12:43)

frederico disse:


> Vai-se instalar um *anticiclone* forte no Golfo da Biscaia que afectará a Península Ibérica, França e as ilhas britânicas. Teremos dias secos de céu limpo, noites frias e temperaturas máximas normais para a época. Ficará até aos primeiros dias de Janeiro. Esperemos que seja quebrado. Foi um anticiclone assim que transformou o Janeiro de 2005 no mais seco de sempre.


e este janeiro deve ser igual,, quando ele se instala nesta altura nada o faz quebrar


----------



## JCARL (25 Dez 2018 às 12:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e este janeiro deve ser igual,, quando ele se instala nesta altura nada o faz quebrar


É bom. Faz falta as horas de frio abaixo dos 7,2 ºC, por para as espécies fruteiras.
Os valores ainda estão muito baixos para as necessidades.
Vejam em:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/produtos.especificos/fruta/


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Dez 2018 às 13:02)

precisamos é de chuva com fartura ou entao frio a serio e nao maximas de 16ºC


----------



## Marco pires (25 Dez 2018 às 19:09)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Se for a temperatura registada em condições normais, o Dan já te respondeu,  agora se for esse valor relativo a windchil até é possível valores mais baixos.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk




obrigado amigo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Dez 2018 às 13:41)

Neste momento e de acordo com a previsão mensal até dia 14 Janeiro a precipitação será sempre abaixo do normal e bem acima na última semana da previsão ... De 14 a 21 Janeiro !!

Que é como quem diz .. Mais um adiamento !


----------



## belem (26 Dez 2018 às 14:59)

Até já houve quem dissesse que Janeiro ia ser completamente (ou muito) seco, e que Fevereiro podia seguir o mesmo rumo, por isso se está prevista chuva para a primeira quinzena de Janeiro (e até bem acima da média para  para a última semana desse mesmo mês), já não é assim «tão mau». Se vier a concretizar-se, se calhar até vai chegar à média mensal em muitos lugares.
Tem o seu interesse, as previsões a longo prazo, e pode ser que com o progresso da tecnologia e de conhecimentos, o nivel de fiabilidade das previsões, seja aumentado.  Mas para já, pessoalmente faz-me um bocado de confusão andar a comentar previsões a distâncias temporais tão grandes, talvez por já ter alguns anos neste forum e já ter assistido a tantas «discussões» deste tipo.

Mudando um pouco de assunto, é provável que haja pouca água em ribeiros, lagos ou barragens, em certas zonas do país, mas dificilmente, seriam os meses de outono, que iriam resolver o que não caiu em anos anteriores.

E depois, não se deve exigir muito de locais já de si, naturalmente secos, sobretudo quando a pressão humana exercida nos últimos milénios e séculos, ainda piorou mais a situação. Há pessoas que querem que locais secos, produzam produtos hortícolas e frutícolas regularmente e que forneçam água potável para milhões de pessoas, todos os dias, durante décadas a fio... Meus caros, este tipo de exigências tem um preço e neste caso, já não é considerado um barómetro de informação seguro, a análise à dimensão dos cursos de água, nessas regiões, para fazer comparações climáticas entre anos recentes e passados.
Imaginem os milhões de litros de água requeridos, para satisfazerem o luxo atual dos humanos nesses locais secos... De onde vêm?
Muitos, já bebem água «fóssil» há vários anos, água que caiu há milhares de anos, que é arrancada aos lençois freáticos mais profundos, e que basicamente é praticamente impossível de repôr, com a precipitação média anual desses locais.
Querem que locais secos, correspondam às vossas expetativas meteorológicas, todos os anos?
Em zonas secas, da bacia mediterrânica, podem haver não um ou dois, mas até séries de anos com chuvas bastante irregulares ou escassas, e porque tal haveria de mudar? A natureza, sempre se adaptou a estas mudanças.
Podem haver mudanças climáticas (sempre as houve), e o Homem pode até andar a acelerar o processo, mas parece-me que não podemos lamentar-nos constantemente  e esperar que a chuva caia nas quantidades que queremos para satisfazer os nossos luxos, em locais que não foram talhados para isso.
Novembro até foi generoso, pelo menos para a esmagadora maior parte de Portugal continental. Dezembro, apresenta-se seco, sobretudo para o Centro e Sul do país, mas esse efeito não se nota para já , na maior parte deste território, pois choveu bastante no mês anterior.

Por aqui, tem caído muito orvalho, praticamente em todas estas noites, ao ponto de fazer várias vezes, poças de água... Os solos continuam com muita água e as ribeiras com um fôlego que sinceramente não esperava.

Se Dezembro estivesse dentro da norma deviam haver lençóis de água em muitos locais pouco habituais...

Quanto a Janeiro, vamos com calma, que ainda há tempo!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Dez 2018 às 17:55)

Pessoalmente acredito que tudo esteja dependente de o aquecimento na estratosfera tera algum efeito ou não. Neste momento com as previsões a ir até 11 Janeiro .. Nada se vislumbra em termos de bloqueio no Atlântico norte. O cfs que com base nesse suposto aquecimento chegou a modelar esse bloqueio para Janeiro e Fevereiro já alterou e modela o que temos neste momento.
Por isso é que temos vindo a assistir a um constante adiamento na alteração do padrão. 
A Primavera deste ano deverá ou poderá ser seca mas isso fica para outra discussão mais tarde.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Dez 2018 às 17:57)

E por aqui as chuvas até ao momento estão com apenas cerca de 60% do normal


----------



## rozzo (26 Dez 2018 às 20:08)

Neste momento parece mais perto de certo que irá ser perturbado o vórtice polar na estratosfera, podendo este mesmo quebrar, já no curto prazo, mesmo sobre o fim do ano. 
Eu penso que mesmo estando isso bem modelado já, a resposta na troposfera ainda demorará uns dias a ser modelada. A propagação da energia desde a estratosfera ainda demora algum tempo, e até começar a afectar os níveis baixos ainda vamos aguentar este padrão mais algumas semanas. Logo, não é de admirar que nos modelos nada diferente se veja nos níveis baixos, basicamente ainda estarão "cegos".

Se tivesse de apostar alguma coisa, apostava no "baralhar" da atmosfera apenas na segunda quinzena de janeiro, o que ainda é bastante a tempo de apanhar o pico do inverno. 

Seja como for, cada SSW é diferente, e nunca garante nenhum resultado específico regionalmente, convém sempre lembrar. Portanto não vamos atirar foguetes e comprar limpa neves  
Mas tendo em conta o cenário actual, eu diria que seria bastante azar não haver pelo menos um período mais agitado no atlântico, mesmo que os mergulhos árticos acabem noutras paragens.


----------



## Marco pires (27 Dez 2018 às 20:53)

bom, e para quem pensava que já ia ver chuva este ano, eis que caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro por Lisboa à cerca de uma hora atrás


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2018 às 22:55)

Um ano tem 365 dias e é preciso ter um azar do caraças quando existe a probabilidade baixa de ocorrer chuva fraca na passagem de ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2018 às 08:22)

Não vai chover, aliás, como sempre na passagem de ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2018 às 10:53)

rozzo disse:


> Portanto não vamos atirar foguetes e comprar limpa neves



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/pagina-79#post-527730


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2018 às 11:02)

Por falar em limpa-neves, é confrangedor o estado das estações de montanha da Serra da Estrela e de Manzaneda, na Galiza.
Neve, apenas nuns recantos mais escondidos.
Tudo fechado, sem condições para criar neve artificial de momento.
Talvez amanhã comecem a trabalhar, com afinco, para terem um manto de meros cm para a passagem de ano...

*webcam*
Serra da Estrela: https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/torre/
Manzaneda: https://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/webcams/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2018 às 11:22)

O Accuweather continua a falar num padrão bastante chuvoso a partir de dia 11 de janeiro, prolongando-se até fevereiro, apenas com 11 interrupções em 5 semanas. De salientar que o nº de interrupções tem vindo a diminuir constantemente ao longo dos últimos dias. 
Penso que será mais chuvoso a Norte que a Sul, pois as previsões apontam exatamente para isso. Se calhar será como o mês de janeiro de 2016. Veremos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Dez 2018 às 12:56)

Não ligo nenhuma a esse site ou o que quer que seja pois muitas vezes cheguei a ver apresentarem o mesmo durante semanas seguidas.


----------



## Harry Potter (28 Dez 2018 às 17:04)

Sabem quanto o GFS prevê de precipitação até dia 13 de Janeiro?

Como diz o JJ: Bola! Zero!

Não estou a gostar nada disto, quem diz que ja choveu o suficiente esta muito enganado, e espero que chova com fartura no inverno


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2018 às 06:36)

Chuva só provavelmente só na segunda quinzena de Janeiro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Dez 2018 às 09:19)

Sim ... Ao que tudo indica assim será embora com muito maior tendência a que aconteça somente na última semana do mês


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2018 às 11:35)

Harry Potter disse:


> Sabem quanto o GFS prevê de precipitação até dia 13 de Janeiro?
> 
> Como diz o JJ: Bola! Zero!
> 
> Não estou a gostar nada disto, quem diz que ja choveu o suficiente esta muito enganado, e espero que chova com fartura no inverno



Não me lembro de ter visto alguém a dizer que já choveu o suficiente este inverno, aqui no forum, e previsões do tempo com mais de 15 dias de antecedência (sobretudo nesta altura do ano), são certamente algo que deve ser encarado com alguma cautela.


----------



## 1337 (29 Dez 2018 às 18:38)

Harry Potter disse:


> Sabem quanto o GFS prevê de precipitação até dia 13 de Janeiro?
> 
> Como diz o JJ: Bola! Zero!
> 
> Não estou a gostar nada disto, quem diz que ja choveu o suficiente esta muito enganado, e espero que chova com fartura no inverno


Se fosses do sul ainda compreendia dizeres isso, e mesmo no sul não tem chovido assim tão pouco. Agora, nós cá no norte tivemos um outono bastante chuvoso, não sei do que te queixas sinceramente. Todos os invernos há este tipo de bloqueio sobre PT Continental e vocês já estão a fazer disto um drama. Estou como diz o Algarvio o ano passado, andava tudo já a dizer que Portugal ia virar um deserto, depois de Março a Junho choveu a potes todos os meses e desapareceram os profetas dos desertos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Dez 2018 às 21:59)

Pois logo veremos o que vai acontecer ... Mas há quem acredite que podemos ter uma Primavera tão chuvosa como o ano passado. 
Pessoalmente não me parece que o Inverno seja tão seco como esta actualmente a ser mas o tempo o dirá. 
Mas veremos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2018 às 22:08)

Harry Potter disse:


> Sabem quanto o GFS prevê de precipitação até dia 13 de Janeiro?
> 
> Como diz o JJ: Bola! Zero!
> 
> Não estou a gostar nada disto, quem diz que ja choveu o suficiente esta muito enganado, e espero que chova com fartura no inverno


Mas isso é apenas até 13 de janeiro. Para o inverno acabar ainda faltam 2 meses! Calma! 
Esses bloqueios anticiclónicos são muito típicos em Portugal Continental, mas, como já aconteceu, podem acontecer mudanças no tempo de um momento para o outro, e os modelos a longo prazo continuam a falar em valores positivos de precipitação a partir do meio do mês.
Aliás, a precipitação que iria acontecer no dia 10 seria um evento isolado, e claro que eventos isolados são bem mais difíceis de prever que as tendências.


----------



## Harry Potter (30 Dez 2018 às 00:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas isso é apenas até 13 de janeiro. Para o inverno acabar ainda faltam 2 meses! Calma!
> Esses bloqueios anticiclónicos são muito típicos em Portugal Continental, mas, como já aconteceu, podem acontecer mudanças no tempo de um momento para o outro, e os modelos a longo prazo continuam a falar em valores positivos de precipitação a partir do meio do mês.
> Aliás, a precipitação que iria acontecer no dia 10 seria um evento isolado, e claro que eventos isolados são bem mais difíceis de prever que as tendências.


Não estou a condenar o Inverno calma 

Sei perfeitamente como tudo muda rapidamente, mas não gosto de ver bloqueio quase de 1 mês em pleno Inverno...
Em relação à chuva, tirando Novembro, tem sido abaixo da média, no geral

Outubro seco, Dezembro seco em grande parte dos locais, por isso acho que out-nov-dez foram no geral secos a normais

Convinha que chovesse bem no resto do Inverno, para a eventualidade de termos uma primavera\verão quentes e secos, para não termos de lidar com problemas de seca, é só isso que quero dizer, e lendo comentários no Facebook nos jornais etc, quando se fala em sol 90% das pessoas diz que devia ser isso o Inverno todo 

Por isso venha 2019, venha a chuva, venha a neve, venha tudo o que faz parte do Inverno, porque o inverno é mesmo isso!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia

Em termos de balanço anual este ano se pode classificar entre normal a chuvoso em todo o país com pequena excepção de alguns locais. 
Em balanço do ano hidrológico de Outubro a finais de Dezembro a precipitação está na média ou ligeiramente acima com clara excepção para o Algarve em que apenas choveu cerca de 50% a 60% dos valores normais.


----------



## The Weatherman (30 Dez 2018 às 21:26)

Desejo a todos um excelente 2019 cheio de boas surpresas e incertezas meteorológicas.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Jan 2019 às 13:49)

Primeira madrugada do ano com a temperatura mínima mais baixa deste outono inverno: 2.1 aqui pelo pinhal novo.

Bom ano novo a todos e muita saúde


----------



## nafonso (1 Jan 2019 às 14:13)

Bom ano 2019 para todos  , curiosidades  ou não, dia de hoje está a ser igual ao 1 de janeiro de 2017  só ano foi seco, vamos ver o que este ano nos reserva


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2019 às 15:20)

Na rua parece Abril, no que diz respeito à temperatura. Que coisa estranha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Na rua parece Abril, no que diz respeito à temperatura. Que coisa estranha.


Aqui igual! Um calor impressionante na minha varanda... aproveitei para abrir todas as janelas viradas ao sol. Com vento zero dá para aquecer bem a casa.
Mas estranho não é... com todas as alterações que temos visto o estranho é o novo normal.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2019 às 16:08)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Na rua parece Abril, no que diz respeito à temperatura. Que coisa estranha.


Igualmente aqui, aliás, aqui nem de noite faz frio sequer.
Vamos lá ver, se isto começa a mudar um pouco, até porque algumas árvores necessitam de horas de frio.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2019 às 16:17)

> As 2019 approaches, it may turn out to be the warmest one on record because of the so-called El-Nino phenomenon, Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Hydrometeorology and Environmental Monitoring Roman Vilfand told TASS.



TASS


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2019 às 17:36)

Continuação de 2019.


----------

